# Mass Effect 2



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

_Mass Effect 2_​ 
*Published by:* Electronic Arts
*Developed by: *BioWare
*Release Date:* Q4 2009 (projected)
*Genre: *RPG

Mass Effect 2 is the upcoming RPG game by developers BioWare, and the second in a planned trilogy. It will be a direct sequel to the 2007 game and will continue the plot of the first game.

BioWare have been talking about the possible changes and improvements and also how it will incorporate some elements from the first game.

Mass Effect 2 will blow people away

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Speaking to VideoGamer.com at EA's Guildford HQ yesterday, BioWare's Senior Manager Matt Atwood shed some light on Mass Effect 2, teasing us with how brilliant the game will be.
> 
> "How will it correlate to Mass Effect, the original? There's a lot of really exciting answers to that question. I think that people are going to be blown away," said Atwood. "I've learned some of the things. I don't mean to tease people. The teams are just so brilliant and the story writing is so good that straight out from the beginning of Mass Effect 2, people are going to be in awe."
> 
> ...





 
Mass Effect 2 'soon, but not real soon'


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Matt Atwood chats to GameSpot about that lesbian love scene, the controversy surrounding the first game, and the sequels.*
> 
> BioWare's epic science-fiction role-playing game Mass Effect was released in November exclusively on the Xbox 360 and has since spawned a novel, its first downloadable content over Xbox Live, and a PC version.
> 
> ...





 
What would you like to see in the second game and how do you think the story will evolve?

Was there anything you didn't like that you would want left out, or is there something you felt the game hadn't done which you wish it had?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Moar Vader screentime and better lightsaber effects


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope it has ps3 release, I really enjoyed the first.


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

Are we allowed to mention details of the second book in story predictions? The first book really focused on Saren and Anderson's history, which turned out only to be a subplot of the first game, so I'm not entirely sure how much, if at all, the second book will be touched upon as far as the overall plot is concerned.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I hope it has ps3 release, I really enjoyed the first.



It's not entirely impossible, but wouldn't it make more sense for them to release a PS3 version of the original first?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Are we allowed to mention details of the second book in story predictions? The first book really focused on Saren and Anderson's history, which turned out only to be a subplot of the first game, so I'm not entirely sure how much, if at all, the second book will be touched upon as far as the overall plot is concerned.



I would say it's ok. Just make sure to put it in spoilers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It's not entirely impossible, but wouldn't it make more sense for them to release a PS3 version of the original first?



I would like that too, they could get rid of the framerate issues.

Saren was a pretty cool villain, they could fix the final fight with him.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Are we allowed to mention details of the second book in story predictions? The first book really focused on Saren and Anderson's history, which turned out only to be a subplot of the first game, so I'm not entirely sure how much, if at all, the second book will be touched upon as far as the overall plot is concerned.



It's completely up to you. If you think it will spoiler the story of the game, then just spoiler tag it and label it clearly.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Yup, and they could include the _Bring Down The Sky_ DLC as well.

Saren was win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

Framerate issues pretty much went away in the PC game. The 360 one could have been worked out on a bit longer then it would not have a little if none at all.


but sadly bioware games in general always have bugs


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

i didn't really enjoy mass effect .... i like baldur's gate more


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes because they are _so_ damn similar, rite?


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

Something about the mix of Unreal Engine 3 and EA in a 360-to-PS3 port doesn't sound too appealing. _But_ it's not entirely impossible. I know that BioWare has a panel at GDC this year discussing how they've optimized the engine for 360 and PC, but EA is a _huge_ publisher, and I'm sure they'd have no shortage of resources should they want the extra few million in sales.

As for the story, a new hub-like location was detailed in a way that seemed to parallel the Citadel, save for it being a cesspool of criminal activities and lowlifes instead of a paragon of civil law and order. My guess is that the game will focus around there. Beyond that,


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Quarian flotilla was finally convinced by their interactions with humans on the flotilla for the first time to search for a new homeworld. They also brought along with them an incredibly biotically gifted autistic child who a powerful crime organization seeks to harness, so I can see some kind of plot significance of the Quarian and the little girl in the next game.




I don't think the game will focus on the Quarians, per se, but I imagine this gives a huge opportunity to find somewhere that will somehow relate to the Reapers or the Protheans.

---

Dragon Age: Origins is probably a lot closer to Baldur's Gate than Mass Effect.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

EA doesn't have a very bright record in regard to 360-to-PS3 ports, but, seeing what was done with Bioshock,(by a different studio admittedly) it is certainly possible to port a 360 game to the PS3 and not lose and quality.

*glares at The Orange Box*


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe Take-Two should have bought BioWare 

I'm confused as to why Microsoft didn't. They had a great relationship, and BioWare games -- save for that Sonic game -- are almost universally critically acclaimed.

Seems like something any publisher would want an exclusive relationship with.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Níðhöggr said:


> I'm confused as to why Microsoft didn't. They had a great relationship, and BioWare games -- save for that Sonic game -- are almost universally critically acclaimed.



Indeed confusing.

It reminds me of the current relationship between Sony and Level 5, logically the latter should already be a subsidiary of the former.

Then again Sony's pockets aren't quite as deep as MS'. 

On-topic: ME2 = yes please.


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

mass effect was first person shooter rpg

as for the first person shooter aspect, it was ok/good

for the rpg element, i didn't really enjoy it

i didn't enjoy the main story or the side quests


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Opposite for me, I didn't enjoy the shooter aspect.


----------



## Akira (Jan 21, 2009)

Níðhöggr said:


> Maybe Take-Two should have bought BioWare
> 
> I'm confused as to why Microsoft didn't. They had a great relationship, and BioWare games -- save for that Sonic game -- are almost universally critically acclaimed.
> 
> Seems like something any publisher would want an exclusive relationship with.



They probably didn't go for Bioware for how much it would cost them. MS disbanded Ensemble studios and let Bungie go so we can assume they weren't in a good position to be buying studios.


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

That's true. And perhaps because they had that relationship, the same as with Sony's as Bya mentioned, they didn't feel as though they had to.

--

As for the mechanics, I loved the dialog and the RPG elements more than the _third-person_ shooter/action elements, though I didn't dislike those.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

People have asked many times why Sony don't acquire Insomniac seeing as they are such an important asset to Sony and they have such a close working relationship. Some studios merely prefer the freedom that they can have.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck yeah!! i hope the game will turn great and not like Ninja gaiden 2 turned after first NG


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

Tifa and Aeris.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 21, 2009)

Loved the first one, can't wait for this one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Tifa and Aeris.



Stay focused now.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 21, 2009)

I still need to finish ME, it's a good game so far, so making a sequel doesn't sound like a bad idea 

I just hope they won't delay the PC version, if there is any.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 21, 2009)

i wish they would add online play to it cuz i got bored of it right after i beat it.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I still need to finish ME, it's a good game so far, so making a sequel doesn't sound like a bad idea
> 
> I just hope they won't delay the PC version, if there is any.


 There will indeed be a PC version, whether or not it will be released at the same time as the 360 version, I am not sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Stay focused now.


Sorry those kinds of things distract me, dam con has 9 days to go before I get my cosplay girls again.


Right Mass Effect....Aeris.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 22, 2009)

This game needs more reporter-punching. That was doubtlessly the best part of the first one.

And letting Kadjan or whatever die.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Boromir said:


> And letting Kadjan or whatever die.


I believe _Ashley_ was her name. 

And yes the thought of her no longer existing is a good one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope Rex returns, he was awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 22, 2009)

i liked mass effect 1 on pc.
never played it on 360.
but i want the 2nd one. 
definitely


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2009)

Confirmed 360/PC Fiscal Q4 2009 (March-ish 2010)


----------



## Stalin (Feb 4, 2009)

It is true that a lot of sidequests were basically fetch quests?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Confirmed 360/PC Fiscal Q4 2009 (March-ish 2010)


 

If "multiplatform" means the PS3 as well as the 360 and PC, will the original come to the PS3 as well


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2009)

So a PS3 version isn't confirmed yet?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> So a PS3 version isn't confirmed yet?



It is very likely (depending on how much MS has to say about it), but the "multiplatform" could simply refer to 360 and PC.


----------



## Kri (Feb 4, 2009)

They said "multiplatform" in the conference call, and confirmed further that they were referring to 360/PC afterward. It's still possible that it will come to PS3, but it hasn't been announced.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

We have some new info on the way that _Mass Effect_ 1 and _Mass Effect 2_ will interact courtesy of an interview with the devs.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

I came to this thread thinking there would be screens, you awful man


----------



## Bluth (Feb 17, 2009)

I absolutely loved the first Mass Effect, imo its been the best game of this generation, at least the best RPG with only Fallout comparing right now.

I really like Bioware games since I also loved Jade Empire on the Xbox. 

The thing that Mass Effect did the best was give you such a engrossing dialog system, it just seems like it was light years ahead of the JRPGs and even the other western RPGs.  The fighting could use some work, the inventory system as well, but the thing they need to work on the most imo is to give more depth to the various random worlds that you encounter, make them more like the worlds that you encounter on the main quest.  

Overall Mass Effect 2 is the game I am most anticipating in the coming year to year and half.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

Fallout 3 is garbage.

Mass Effect was only ruined by it's framerate, but best wrpg of this gen for sure. Oblivion coming in second, followed by Fable 2.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Mass Effect was only ruined by it's framerate



It ran smoothly on my rig with everything on max, and I'm just running an e2180 PD with an 8600 GT.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

I played 360 version, I heard the pc port fixed it though.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 17, 2009)

Fallout 3 is a game that appeals to certain people I think, I can totally understand why someone would hate it.  

I thought it was pretty good, I thought the thing that is most terrible with it are two things, the fighting can get a bit annoying at times and the main story is really shallow, dull, and simply shit when compared to others.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

FallOut 3 wasn't a true FallOut.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Fallout 3 is a good game, but I can't deal with Oblivion-ish games anymore.

I need a good story, preferably with good voice acting and compelling tidbits being fed to me in between plot progress.

Playing Fallout 3, Oblivion or anything of the sort just feels like playing WoW alone. Which I'm also tired of.

Is that Akatsuki vs Organization 13 in your sig? Kingdom Hearts borrows so many elements from Naruto 

I do love the games though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2009)

I wasn't a big fan of Fallout 3... then again, I'm not a big fan of WRPGS in general. 

HOPEFULLY, the change in publishers will allow for Mass Effect 2 to be released on PS3 as well as 360/PC.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I wasn't a big fan of Fallout 3... then again, I'm not a big fan of WRPGS in general.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, the change in publishers will allow for Mass Effect 2 to be released on PS3 as well as 360/PC.



they didn't confirm it on PS3 yet buddy.


----------



## Akira (Feb 17, 2009)

MS81 said:


> they didn't confirm it on PS3 yet buddy.



Not yet



Tbh though, I don't care what it comes out for as long as they get the loading times sorted.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I came to this thread thinking there would be screens, you awful man



I please to aim 

---

The first teaser trailer for _Mass Effect 2_ is out.


----------



## Kri (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet...anyone else think it's a bit suspicious that at the left hand side it says 'Cerberus'?  If you've gone through Admiral Kohoku's sidequest and read Mass Effect: Ascension, then you know what the group is all about.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2009)

It´s  nice to see that the Geth are not out of the picture, those guys need to be further developed, they need to be more than just tools for hyper advanced robot demi gods.

And i´ll be damned if he´s actually dead, there has to be something else behind it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the Geth will be in all three games; I mean, it gives Shepard an army to fight.  It would be a bit tedious to come up with new enemies for every game.


----------



## kururenu (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool teaser.

I doubt shep is dead, probably faked it for some reason.

He better have


That Cerberus thing is quite interesting

They will no doubt have a bigger role in this game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the story behind _Cerberus_ and how could it affect the second game in anyway? I haven't read any of the books.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

Omg, YES! ME1 owned...I wantz 2 now!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They were like black op soldiers before they went rogue.  Now, they're trying to create a human super soldier that's super strong in terms of biotics.  In the book, _Mass Effect: Ascension_, a Cerberus operative gives some sort of stimulant to a child learning how to use biotics which made her really powerful.




This is a really good website for Mass Effect information:


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 21, 2009)

He..he's dead?!?


----------



## Chiyo (Feb 21, 2009)

*squeals like child*

I've never posted in the gaming section before, I don't think, but I feel the need to come in and get all excited because I just last night watched the trailer. I'm so hyped about the game again all of a sudden. It's so exciting!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't get it.  Was that Geth wearing Shepard's armor or something?

Also, of course Shepard isn't dead.  It's called a teaser for a reason.  Shepard better be the main character throughout all three games and I better be able to continue my save file at least in some way


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 21, 2009)

i don't see how shepard would die by the hands of a silly geth


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't get it.  Was that Geth wearing Shepard's armor or something?
> 
> Also, of course Shepard isn't dead.  It's called a teaser for a reason.  Shepard better be the main character throughout all three games and I better be able to continue my save file at least in some way


Maybe you can finally decide your own race.


----------



## Chiyo (Feb 21, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't get it.  Was that Geth wearing Shepard's armor or something?
> 
> Also, of course Shepard isn't dead.  It's called a teaser for a reason.  Shepard better be the main character throughout all three games and I better be able to continue my save file at least in some way



It seems so. Normandy crew armour, at least, which has me really intrigued about the chain of events that lead to Shepard's 'death'!


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Just in time for me to finish Mass Effect.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't get it.  Was that Geth wearing Shepard's armor or something?
> 
> Also, of course Shepard isn't dead.  It's called a teaser for a reason.  Shepard better be the main character throughout all three games and I better be able to continue my save file at least in some way



I think that Geth was putting it's foot on Shepard's body...or something.

And I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the developers said to keep your save files because you can upload your characters.  Just found the link:  

And I'm thinking that Shepard might just pretend to be dead; that would give you a reason to start a new character or play as the others as they try to find him or something.

Edit:  Nope, I was wrong.  After watching the trailer on my computer screen instead of my tiny ass laptop screen, I realized that the Geth was wearing Shepards armor.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

EA have released some new concept art of _Mass Effect 2_.


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

They released those along with the teaser trailer.

My first thought was "Omega".


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> They released those along with the teaser trailer.
> 
> My first thought was "Omega".



What was your second thought?

I love the art in _Mass Effect_. It seems to be a real strong point which is why it annoys me sometimes when the technical side of the game can't really meet the standards of the art design.

I hope _ME2_ improves upon that.


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

My second thought was "Yeah, definitely Omega."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2009)

Omega was........?


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

In the second book. It's a parallel to the Citadel, save where the Citadel is a paragon of law and order, Omega is the epitome of lawlessness and chaos.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> In the second book. It's a parallel to the Citadel, save where the Citadel is a manifestation of law and order, Omega is the epitome of lawlessness and chaos.



I'm going to have to read those books if the second game includes elements from them.


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

The first game included elements of the first book as well. Though, it was focused on Saren and Anderson, so the game didn't necessarily focus on the book so much as elements of the book are apparent in the game.

They're both easy and entertaining reads, though, so when you get time, you certainly should. Characters of the first book reappear in the second, but you can survive not having read the first if need be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2009)

Wait, are the games based off the books or vice-versa?


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

No.

The books are very much like the Halo books, in that they detail events that don't take place in the games. They compliment the games and borrow from the same lore and universe, though they don't overlap.

Unless your question is a "which came first?" in which case development for the game came first, though the first book was released prior to the first game. In that sense, the books are based off of _Mass Effect_ as a video game intellectual property, rather than _Mass Effect_ being a game based on a book series.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2009)

The books just tie elements together and helps bridge the two games together.  Supposedly there's another DLC that should be coming out soon.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> The books just tie elements together and helps bridge the two games together.  Supposedly there's another DLC that should be coming out soon.



I should post some info about that. It is meant to tie the two games together.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2009)

I enjoyed the books, they were pretty good reads.  Not as good as some of Nylund's Halo books, but better than say, Dietz's Halo: Combat Evolved book.  I read the first one before I knew what the races looked like, and it gave surprisingly good descriptions.


----------



## Kri (Feb 23, 2009)

The Halo books are better than the games >_>


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2009)

Who honestly believes that Shepard is dead ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> No.
> 
> The books are very much like the Halo books, in that they detail events that don't take place in the games. They compliment the games and borrow from the same lore and universe, though they don't overlap.
> 
> Unless your question is a "which came first?" in which case development for the game came first, though the first book was released prior to the first game. In that sense, the books are based off of _Mass Effect_ as a video game intellectual property, rather than _Mass Effect_ being a game based on a book series.



Hah, ok. So it?s like the Blizzard game novels, i probably missunderstood you earlier and assumed that the game directly adapted from a novel.

You read any more game novels outside of Mass Effect and Halo?

And how are the Halo novels, now that you mentioned them?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2009)

The Halo novels were all pretty good, with the exception of Halo: Combat Evolved.  In my opinion, that was the worst one, while the ones written by Eric Nylund (spelling?) are the best.

Gears of War: Aspho Fields was pretty good.




Platinum said:


> Who honestly believes that Shepard is dead ?



Dead?  No.  Missing/wounded, yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> The Halo books are better than the games >_>



In terms of story this is actually true. Halo does have a decent story that never seems that interesting in the games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> In terms of story this is actually true. Halo does have a decent story that never seems that interesting in the games.



True that.  If I'm with a bunch of my friends, I would rather pull out a copy of Halo and play the game instead of pulling out one of the books and read it aloud to them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, i don´t know about you guys but my main objective in this game will be borking Tali.


----------



## Kri (Feb 25, 2009)

She'd die. Quarian wear those suits because the Flotilla is sterilized so thoroughly that leaving it without a suit would case fatal infection with their severely weakened immune systems.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> She'd die. Quarian wear those suits because the Flotilla is sterilized so thoroughly that leaving it without a suit would case fatal infection with their severely weakened immune systems.



Answers for this:

This will impede my borking of her how?

OR

I could.....i could clean it with soap....or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Answers for this:
> 
> This will impede my borking of her how?
> 
> ...



Forget the soap, just use the Normandy's sterilization chamber.  You know, the one that you have to go through when you leave the Normandy and then have to wait in that room before you can go enter the ship?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2009)

Use a condom suit.


----------



## Kri (Feb 25, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This will impede my borking of her how?


Touch? **


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Touch? **



Ten? I see


----------



## Kri (Mar 17, 2009)

> Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (March 17th, 2009) – Leading video game developer BioWare™, a division of Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: ERTS), today officially announced Mass Effect™ 2, the highly anticipated sequel to the multi award-winning 2007 hit, Mass Effect. The Mass Effect trilogy is a masterful science fiction adventure set in a vast universe filled with dangerous alien life forms and mysterious uncharted planets. In this dark second chapter, Saren's evil army of Geth soldiers has just been defeated, and humans, who are still struggling to make their mark on the galactic stage, are now faced with an even greater peril...
> 
> "We're going to surpass the extraordinary gaming experience we brought our fans in Mass Effect by delivering *intensified combat and expanded weapon options* as well as* increased depth of planet exploration*, all while delivering a powerful, emotionally engaging story," said Dr. Ray Muzyka, General Manager and CEO, BioWare and General Manager and Vice President, EA. "Mass Effect 2 is shaping up to be an unforgettable RPG–shooter experience, taking players on a non-stop roller-coaster ride filled with stunning plot twists and no–holds–barred action."
> 
> Mass Effect 2 is coming to* PC and the Xbox 360* video game system in *Early 2010*. To see the exclusive new Mass Effect 2 teaser trailer check out the website here:


Only a few 'new'ish things. We should find out more at GDC next week.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2009)

> *increased depth of planet exploration*



The way he´s talking it´s like there was any depth to begin with, planet exploration was an all around, complete joke.

I wouldn´t mind doing that kind of exploration to some uncharted planets but every single planert that wasn´t directly connected with the plot was rehash of the same planet with different colorigns and mountains with random shit spread around it. 

By far the weakest element of Mass Effect and i´ll be skeptical until i see what they´re doing with it in this second game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 17, 2009)

I honestly didn't mind the planets being so boring and shallow.  If they had increased the exploration depth of every planet, the game would have been hours and hours longer.  I don't think I would have the patience to fully explore every planet.

The only thing I didn't like were the planets with way too many mountains.  It made it a bitch to explore.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> The only thing I didn't like were the planets with way too many mountains.  It made it a bitch to explore.



Yeah, it would've been easier to just let the player fly around the surface of the planet, or maybe just allow us to hover out of a canyon with near vertical walls rather than trying to defying gravity while not getting any grip.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what would be nice? If they made the vehicle sections not suck. I hated flopping around in that thing while pretending I could hit shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, it would be so nice if they moved to the guns to a better location.  Like some machine guns where the front bumper would be or somewhere where the gun would have a better angle of fire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> You know what would be nice? If they made the vehicle sections not suck. I hated flopping around in that thing while pretending I could hit shit.



That?s just another reason why planet exploration was so shitty, that fucking car was made of god damn flubber.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2009)

If they're going to have vehicles, they need vehicle-to-vehicle battles. It was sort of unfair being the *only* one on the planet who could run over their enemies rather than shoot them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2009)

What's unfair is not being able to hit enemies because your cannon thing can't aim that far down.  I mean, my shots rarely go where I'm aiming unless I'm trying to hit a Thresher Maw or a Heavy Turret.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2009)

Jump-shots are hard too.

Maybe they intended for the cannon to be somewhat unwieldy so that it forces the player to get out of the vehicle and get the job done with his or her own hands? Or maybe it was just unwieldy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it was just a mistake on their part.  I mean, it takes forever to kill the giant ones (forgot what they're called).  

And the shields take forever to recharge.


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Brand new Mass Effect 2 trailer is up on GameTrailers.

Insert gameplay footage here....


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2009)

It's looking pretty sweet. I just hope the customization options are way better this time around. The only Shephard that actually looks decent is the standard one, and I'll be damned before I play a char that has a stubble pornstache.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 29, 2009)

Damn...I so can't wait to use heavy weapons and shoot body parts off.  The game looks so freaking amazing...

And the fact that they're releasing Mass Effect: Jacob's Story (a game to add some background information on a new character) only for Iphone and I-touch is bullshit.


----------



## Adonis (May 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's looking pretty sweet. I just hope the customization options are way better this time around. The only Shephard that actually looks decent is the standard one, and I'll be damned before I play a char that has a stubble pornstache.



My Shepard looked awesome.

A suburban white voice coming out of a black face was a little jarring, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's looking pretty sweet. I just hope the customization options are way better this time around. The only Shephard that actually looks decent is the standard one, and I'll be damned before I play a char that has a stubble pornstache.



Mine was pretty good, i thoght


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

New trailer is awesome..cant wait for this


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

Link removed

Extended trailer.  Looks freaking tight!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

Can not WAIT, looks great.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

Just read an article about the game, and it turns out that during the final mission, characters can die for real.  Not just a set group, but all of your characters have a chance of permanently dying.

And that if you go extreme renegade or paragon in the first and second game, then there will be special endings.

And speaking of that, it was also stated that Bioware has the ability to take all of the choices that were made in the first game and implement them in the second; however, due to how much work that would be, only certain event choices will be taken into account.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Also no more huge waiting when we go on elevators


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

I only liked the elevator rides when my party members would start talking with one another.  It provided some comedic relief.

Edit:  Oh, and the next DLC for Mass Effect is still being worked on.  It was said that it'll be the last DLC before the sequel comes out.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Best part of the elevator ride..even though it wouldn't happen all the time..also when they would announce breaking news and it was about a mission you just completed..that was cool 

Did they give any details?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

On the DLC?  Just that it would be more combat-oriented and would take place in a casino-type place.  Nothing new was stated really.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

Where did you read about the DLC? Do you mind posting the link?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

I read it in an Xbox magazine.  

However, here is an older article that talks about the DLC:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I might rike this game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I think I might rike this game.



I think you would.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2009)

I used a female Shepard so watching the trailers have been awkward.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think you would.


Gonna play the first one this weekend. 



Lord Yu said:


> I used a female Shepard so watching the trailers have been awkward.


Yeah, my buddy said that too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2009)

I have male and female Shepards.  And Renegade and Paragon, with different classes and backgrounds.  Guess I have to make some 'gray' characters now.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

ugh....  Do want. Almost done with the first one.. and Imma preorder ME 2 when I can... FFFFFF... Great game.  Kaiden! pek


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait...you like Kaiden?  Personally, I thought he was annoying.

Oh, and if you buy the Collectors Edition of _Dragon Age_, you get a code to unlock an exclusive item for _Mass Effect 2_.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2009)

Kaiden is awesome...  I guess he's better if you're a chick..  

What is the exclusive item?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmm...that might make sense.

No idea, I just saw the list of what the Collectors Edition comes with.  I would bet it's an omni-tool or biotic amp.


----------



## Weebl (Aug 12, 2009)

This exclusive Mass Effect 2 item is called "Blood Dragon Armor"


----------



## FFLN (Aug 12, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Kaiden is awesome...  I guess he's better if you're a chick..
> 
> What is the exclusive item?



I like Kaidan too. Having both biotics and engineering capabilities is very helpful. His character is cool too. Ashley is sort of 'meh' in comparison.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2009)

I personally would've preferred the option to let me nuke them both.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, you might have that option similar to that in _Mass Effect 2_.  It's been hinted that even if Sheppard dies at some point in the game, you still play on for the rest of the game and to the third game.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Weebl said:


> This exclusive Mass Effect 2 item is called "Blood Dragon Armor"


I wonder what it looks like. 



FFLN said:


> I like Kaidan too. Having both biotics and engineering capabilities is very helpful. His character is cool too. Ashley is sort of 'meh' in comparison.


Indeed. Ashley hated the Aliens which was kinda retarded of her IMO. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Well, you might have that option similar to that in _Mass Effect 2_.  It's been hinted that even if Sheppard dies at some point in the game, you still play on for the rest of the game and to the third game.


.. wait.. not playing as Sheppard?  Is that what you just said? I wonder how that will work. Not sure if I will rike eet.. thats going a little too far...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

argh...quick question, will mass effect be linked to the careers in mass efffect 1 or simply saved games, becaus ei jsut finished a play threw were i did everything, every assignment, found every single codex entry, the used new game plus, and we are at square 1 as plot goes...argh, so how will it work...argh


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2009)

Ashely and Kaiden both got dropped with the quickness. Wrex and Liara are the only members that matter.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

No Kaiden..  but I slept with the dude..


----------



## Blue (Aug 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> No Kaiden..  but I slept with the dude..



I slept with Liara, weird blue alien secks is better than Kaidan.

And agreed, you should have been able to nuke them both. I rolled with Wrex and Garrus, because Wrex wrecks and Garrus opens stuff up.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue said:


> I slept with Liara, weird blue alien secks is better than Kaidan.
> 
> And agreed, you should have been able to nuke them both. I rolled with Wrex and Garrus, because Wrex wrecks and Garrus opens stuff up.



Kaiden was sweet. He said he likes talking to me.  But yeah... I guess you get to bang new people in ME2. 

Wrex is awesome. pek


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2009)

Kaiden will never have to worry about migraines again.

Next up is getting Ashley offed.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Ashley is a bitch.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

argh..lads i kind of need to know this, will custoim mass effect 2 be linked to the careers or saved games of mass effect 1...argh?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

^ Most likely. The "important" stuff will transfer to ME2.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

argh...i hope its saved game, because i went out of my way to be a super-hero, no renegade points gained in the entire game....argh, would hate to lose it all because i wanted Otto Von Shepard to be lvl 60...argh


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah.. I think they said you can load your character from ME1 to ME2..


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Yeah.. I think they said you can load your character from ME1 to ME2..



argh...to bad kaidan died, because i had to get some with ash...argh, he died for a noble cause...argh


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

Why would you save Ash.. she was a bitch.  .... you could have saved Kaiden and tapped the Asarin.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...to bad kaidan died, because i had to get some with ash...argh, he died for a noble cause...argh


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Argh...my party was entirely composed of wrex and garrus, so don't be talking to me about bros and ho's...argh


----------



## Weebl (Aug 13, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> argh..lads i kind of need to know this, will custoim mass effect 2 be linked to the careers or saved games of mass effect 1...argh?



Some info about save game transfer.

"Can I play Mass Effect 2 if I didn't play Mass Effect?

Mass Effect 2 has been designed to be a standalone game. If you have played Mass Effect, you will benefit from the save game carry over and character knowledge. However the intense combat, intriguing storyline and the sheer beauty of the character and level design will ensure a great experience whether you have played the first game or not."

"Will my character carry over from ME1?

The choices you made in the first Mass Effect will have impact in the storyline of Mass Effect 2. Certain characters will carry over depending on the choices you made and the relationships you had with the characters from the previous game."

"If my character from Mass Effect was at the maximum skill level how will I be able to restart a new game in Mass Effect 2? Will my skills or powers carry over?

The choices you made in the first Mass Effect will have impact in the storyline of Mass Effect 2. Certain characters will carry over depending on the choices you made and the relationships you had with the characters from the previous game. If you start with a save game from Mass Effect, your character's level will be appropriate to the difficulty level where you begin in Mass Effect 2."


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwBevwZ4Z2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Weebl (Aug 13, 2009)

Mass Erect.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

argh...maybe this time around well finally get to see some ship on ship action up close, that or Shepard becoming robocop...argh


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, in the trailer you can see the Normandy being attacked.

And I forget which magazine had it, but they played that part where the Normandy was under attack, and depending on how close of a relationship you built with Joker beforehand, the outcome can mean the difference between Sheppard living or dying.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, in the trailer you can see the Normandy being attacked.
> 
> And I forget which magazine had it, but they played that part where the Normandy was under attack, and depending on how close of a relationship you built with Joker beforehand, the outcome can mean the difference between Sheppard living or dying.


 I dun want my sheppard to die...


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I dun want my sheppard to die...



argh...Shepard's to badass to die, even if he dies in mass effect 2, he'll come back as Robo Shepard in ME3..a.rgh


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

Will there be a new ME2 trailer coming this weekend in Germany?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2009)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Ripcat (Aug 17, 2009)

I loved the first game it was so awesome and i know they wont let me down in their second one. The first game had a great plot and awesome graphics


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2009)

I let her die  

She got on my tits the entire time so I let her die.....


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Tits playing Mass Effect?


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont have tits  Its just a saying


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Kaiden was on my tits..


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2009)

^I laughed so fucking hard 

I spose I should talked about ME2, I'm glad its coming to PC at the same time. I can play it earlier this time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never heard of that saying...glad I learned something educational from this forum.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

.... Mass Effect brings intelligent conversations.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 18, 2009)

There's a new trailer of ME2 up. Just watching it got me excited again. Oh, and be sure to watch the video all the way up 'til the end. 

There's also an interview on IGN about ME2.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Grunt better not replace Wrex. Though if he replaces the xenophobe I'm good. That'd be nice, being able to choose between multiple people of every class.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Omg Omega looks so fucking cash.. .. I rike eet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2009)

As long as you didn't kill Wrex, I don't think he'll get replaced.  Shit, it would be tight to have two Krograns in your party...

Oh, and the strippers look way better...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Good. I want Wrex..  

After reading the 2nd ME book... I'm VERY excited for ME2. Omega looks epic. It's similar to what I had in mind when I read the book.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, and _Mass Effect: Redemption_ looks sick.  I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 19, 2009)

Im scared ME2 will pull a MGS2.... where you get to play as Sheppard for like.. 30 mins then a new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for the rest..  .. they keep saying what you do will have an impact on if Sheppard dies or not..  .. im scared.. I want to keep my Sheppard..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2009)

If you play carefully and don't die at a crucial point (ex. when the _Normandy_ is under attack), then you shouldn't have a problem.  I read in an article that if your Sheppard is going to die, then it's going to be really obvious that he/she is going to die before it actually happens.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2009)

As long as I get two Krogans in my party I'm cool.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can get two Krogans in your party, I'm going to transfer over my Vanguard Sheppard first.  Vanguard plus two Krograns...shit, that's a lot of firepower there.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

Well.. I hope they make it _OBVIOUS_... not sure if I want to play as a new character... but I would probably play both options just to see the difference. 


Korgans seems to be the favorite race here. I want two Krogans as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're that worried, just have a bunch of save files before you have to make big decisions.  That way, if Sheppard dies and there's not 'restart mission' option, then you can just load an older save.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

^ That's what I plan to do.  I wouldn't be able to stand playing as a new character if the voice is that same.  I tired replaying ME1 with a different character.... but the voice was the same.. and it didn't feel right.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ That's what I plan to do.  I wouldn't be able to stand playing as a new character if the voice is that same.  I tired replaying ME1 with a different character.... but the voice was the same.. and it didn't feel right.



Play as a guy then.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Play as a guy then.



I want to be the chick who wears the pants in all relationships.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I want to be the chick who wears the pants in all relationships.



You can just pretend that you're a woman in a male's body...

If you'd like my opinion about male Shepard and Kaidan though, their interactions seemed rather homoerotic to me. Whenever Shepard would walk up to Kaidan and just stand there staring at him, Kaidan would glimpse him out of the corner of his eye and wipe away the sweat that had formed on his brow, from getting all hot and steamy at the thought of talking to Shepard, before turning to address him. I'm assuming this is probably due to him being a romance for female Shepards that caused me to interpret their body language in this way.

Anyway, you'll still have Kaidan in a way...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Dude.. that's gay.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2009)

I always thought Kaiden was trying to fix his hair so he would look his best for Liara.  After all, they are really close to each other (location wise) in the _Normandy_.

But when I played as a female Sheppard, I thought he was hitting on me...it's all perspective I guess.

Either way, I don't like Kaiden.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Dude.. that's gay.



What is? Kaidan and male Shepard or you being in a male's body?



forgotten_hero said:


> I always thought Kaiden was trying to fix his hair so he would look his best for Liara.  After all, they are really close to each other (location wise) in the _Normandy_.
> 
> But when I played as a female Sheppard, I thought he was hitting on me...it's all perspective I guess.
> 
> Either way, I don't like Kaiden.



So you don't like him because he has the hots for Liara and he seemed to be hitting on you?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2009)

Nah, I didn't like him because he seemed to act exactly like Carth from _Knights of the Old Republic_.  And Carth always seemed to whiny in KoToR, so I started to get really annoyed with him.  When I saw how similar Kaiden was to Carth, I guess my annoyance with Carth carried over to Kaiden.


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

^Same voice actor wasn't it?

Should I start a new save and play through as evil badass racist?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, same guy.  

I have a bunch of different saves that I'm going to use; I want to see how different each storyline is going to be.  

And being evil is fun...


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

I find it hard to be evil. I really struggle making the evil decisions because it goes against who I am 
No matter what, with games if there is a good or evil side I will always play good first time through.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

FFLN said:


> What is? Kaidan and male Shepard or you being in a male's body?


Everything. 



forgotten_hero said:


> And being evil is fun...


I have to agree.. especially at the end where you kill the council member and told Udina you did it for the humans. I lol'd.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2009)

Corran said:


> I find it hard to be evil. I really struggle making the evil decisions because it goes against who I am
> No matter what, with games if there is a good or evil side I will always play good first time through.



But it's so fun...I mean, you get to see how different the endings and storyline change from being bad.

But I get what you're saying; I started out good too.  But after my second play-through as being bad, I realized how much fun it was and did almost all of my other playthroughs as Renegade.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 25, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Nah, I didn't like him because he seemed to act exactly like Carth from _Knights of the Old Republic_.  And Carth always seemed to whiny in KoToR, so I started to get really annoyed with him.  When I saw how similar Kaiden was to Carth, I guess my annoyance with Carth carried over to Kaiden.



I never really got annoyed with Carth, but it could just be because I would switch him out with the Jedi characters and HK.

I've done the Renegade playthrough. Parts of it are made of lol, while others were eerily disturbing after I clicked on the dialogue wheel. The Paragon is sort of a pussy when compared to the Renegade. When going straight Paragon or straight Renegade though, it's hard to keep up your character's stance on adhering strictly to rules and regulations or bending, in some cases breaking, the rules to do what the character considers to be right.

For example, [spoilers]as a Renegade, I didn't give the Geth datadisk to Tali, which just seemed like a dick thing to do, but then I gave the Cerberus data to the Shadow Broker.

As the Paragon though, I gave the datadisk to Tali, since it was the nice thing to do, but then I didn't give the Cerberus data to the Shadow Broker.[/spoiler]

Either way, you don't have to adhere strictly to order or chaos, but it would be nice to have that be more distinct.

Renegade is pretty hardcore in Bring Down the Sky too. As an aside, I didn't play a Renegade with my character that I created myself, I just went with the default John Shepard. If Bioware ever made a "real" Shepard though, they'd probably go with the more hardcore Renegade route, but I'm just basing that off of some of the trailers and demonstrations that they've done showing Shepard pulling mainly Renegade actions.

And yes, I do consider it funny how Renegade Shepard seems to always have a perfectly good and logical reason for doing some of the stuff that he does, so it looks like he's still following the rules rather than just going crazy. The 'punch' options are always fun.


----------



## Corran (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you play as Renegade without being a racist? 

I played through with the default looking Shepard too. Didn't feel right creating my own weird ugly character since all the vids I had scene were the default Shepard.


----------



## Roy (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone get the new DLC? I know, Mass Effect 2 thread but whatever.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2009)

Corran said:


> Can you play as Renegade without being a racist?
> 
> I played through with the default looking Shepard too. Didn't feel right creating my own weird ugly character since all the vids I had scene were the default Shepard.



I hate how ugly customized Shephards are, it's so fucking retarded. And I refuse to play the stock Shephard purely because of that ugly porntache.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> Anyone get the new DLC? I know, Mass Effect 2 thread but whatever.



Heard it really sucked


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2009)

I finished the new DLC... what can I say, it was fun.. especially the last mission.  Awesome stuff... I almost died...  .. even with my lvl 59 character... only 6k left till I hit 60.. 

:fap :fap :fap


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2009)

How long did it take?


----------



## Roy (Aug 27, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Do eet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


I was planning to do it anyways 


forgotten_hero said:


> How long did it take?



The description said about 2-3 hours.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> How long did it take?


Like what Roy said, It takes about 2-3 hrs.... It also depends on your character level, and guns. 



Roy said:


> I was planning to do it anyways


Excellent.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 needs to come out.. like.. right now. 

I reached level 60..  I want moar.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2009)

Just play through the game tons of time, with each one a different path/class/gender.  That's what I'm going to do.  It should keep me busy until the sequel comes out.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 needs to come out.. like.. right now.
> 
> I reached level 60..  I want moar.



Argh...we have a new DLC...argh, to bad its to short...argh


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just play through the game tons of time, with each one a different path/class/gender.  That's what I'm going to do.  It should keep me busy until the sequel comes out.


I know rite..  Currently Im trying to get all achievements. Abour 64% done..  



Ark 16.0 said:


> Argh...we have a new DLC...argh, to bad its to short...argh


Yes I DL'ed.. and played the fuck out of it.. MOOOOOAR!


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 needs to come out.. like.. right now.
> 
> I reached level 60..  I want moar.



How about you try Dragon Age when it comes out on November 3'rd..it's from Bioware as well..


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> How about you try Dragon Age when it comes out on November 3'rd..it's from Bioware as well..



Furry ALIEN AVATAR.. 


My buddy is getting that.. I wanna try it out before I get it. I prefer shooters atm.  Besides... I can't afford another addiction.. :WOW Mass Effect is enough. It take up all my free time.. I should get back to work.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Furry ALIEN AVATAR..



What about it? 



The Boss said:


> My buddy is getting that.. I wanna try it out before I get it. I prefer shooters atm.  Besides... I can't afford another addiction.. :WOW Mass Effect is enough. It take up all my free time.. I should get back to work.





Well,Mass Effect 2 will no wonder come out during the September-December period next year,right on Christmas time,so no new Mass Effect until then.

That is if you are not including the DLC for Mass Effect which hasn't been that good unfortunately..

Also..maybe a little teaser for Dragon Age might convince you?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegjjffT4sg[/YOUTUBE]



I love Bioware..I really do..


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> What about it? :hurr







> Well,Mass Effect 2 will no wonder come out during the September-December period next year,right on Christmas time,so no new Mass Effect until then.





> Well,Mass Effect 2 ... September-December period next year,right on Christmas time,so no new Mass Effect until then.





> Mass Effect 2 ... September-December ... next year,...so no new Mass Effect until then.





> ...no new Mass Effect until then.


 Fuck you! YOU LIE!!!!!!!!!!  It's coming out Feb 2010!!!!!! lol here 



> That is if you are not including the DLC for Mass Effect which hasn't been that good unfortunately..


I riked eet.  




> Also..maybe a little teaser for Dragon Age might convince you?:awesome
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegjjffT4sg[/YOUTUBE]
> I love Bioware..I really do..:iria


After watching that I kind of DO WANT.  Boiware knows where the goodies are at.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Fuck you! YOU LIE!!!!!!!!!!  It's coming out Feb 2010!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I riked eet.
> ...




First,I lol'd at that gif.

Second,realistically speaking Mass Effect 2 shouldn't come out in such a "dead zone" as Feb 2010.

The real money is made in the Christmas season and Bioware isn't going to go butt-naked into that time.


Unless..unless we get Mass Effect 2 in Feb 2010 and then we get The Old Republic for Christmas!


But I wouldn't count on it..


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> First,I lol'd at that gif.
> 
> Second,realistically speaking Mass Effect 2 shouldn't come out in such a "dead zone" as Feb 2010.
> 
> ...





They said 1st quarter of 2010 on every site, and GameStop has the release date on Feb 2010. It would make sense. Why would they wait till Christmas of next year when the game is almost if not, complete?  Doesn't have to be Christmas to buy a game.  What cluster are you form.   Old Republic will be for Xmas of 2010 is most likely.

Im pretty sure ME2 will come out 1st Q of next year.. if they delay it... 2Q will probably be the latest.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> They said 1st quarter of 2010 on every site, and GameStop has the release date on Feb 2010. It would make sense. Why would they wait till Christmas of next year when the game is almost if not, complete?  Doesn't have to be Christmas to buy a game.  What cluster are you form.   Old Republic will be for Xmas of 2010 is most likely.
> 
> Im pretty sure ME2 will come out 1st Q of next year.. if they delay it... 2Q will probably be the latest.



They said the same thing about Dragon Age..

They lied..I cried..


And I am still here,waiting for this to come..




But I am glad that they will delay this game ( and they will!) because maybe then they could have time to polish it to perfection.

No more hang-ups,no more graphical issues and maybe more diversity regarding the side-quests planets..


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

DUN SAY THAT!  the good games always gets delay.. I dun mind it really.. TBH.. but shit... ME2 needs to come out soon... Maybe I will go read the 1st book to clam the wait.  

Speaking of glitches.. there was a lot of that in ME1.. I was on Virmire, got to the check point and was waiting for the Normandy to drop by with the bomb.. .. The Normandy never came.. I waited for 5 mins.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2009)

The books are actually really good.  The first served as a really good prequel, and I assume that the second will do the same for the next game.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

^ I already read the 2nd one. Lemm..  Sexy awesome male Quarians.  An awesome read...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2009)

Ironic Wrex is going to be  replaced by the exact  kind of idiot Krogan he loved to kill


----------



## FFLN (Sep 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ironic Wrex is going to be  replaced by the exact  kind of idiot Krogan he loved to kill



The new Krogan sounds just like Wrex anyway. Wrex could still turn out to be a playable character. Although... I am liking the new female human who should be replacing Ashley.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *The new Krogan sounds just like Wrex anyway.* Wrex could still turn out to be a playable character. Although... I am liking the new female human who should be replacing Ashley.



Wrex wasn't "Reckless, Unpredictable, & Irrationally Violent " 

I haven't herd any thing about the new girl Sept shes in the Iphone game

ash and i have a love hate relation ship, one one hand  i like he her one liners, and she has a good back story on the other shes a racist bitch and should keep her helmet on at all times


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuck Ashely. She's a whore..... oh wait.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2009)

Personally, I want Wrex and Grunt in my party, while I'm a soldier or vanguard.  That's overkill right there.

And Wrex has a sense of honor and cares about more than just fighting, while Grunt is the typical Krogan.  I remember Wrex saying how he wanted to get all the clans to stop fighting and focus on reproducing for a while in order to keep their race from dying out.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wrex wasn't "Reckless, Unpredictable, & Irrationally Violent "
> 
> I haven't herd any thing about the new girl Sept shes in the Iphone game
> 
> ash and i have a love hate relation ship, one one hand  i like he her one liners, and she has a good back story on the other shes a racist bitch and should keep her helmet on at all times



I should've clarified... By "sounds like Wrex" I meant he actually *sounds* like Wrex, as in his voice. I already know that their personalities and goals are different. Which is fine since it'll be nice to have a Krogan who'll actually charge into enemies and make extensive use of the exoskeleton strength upgrades. Wrex will usually just sit back and take aim while the 2-ton Krogan bulldozers steamroll over my Adept. This is on Insane, of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I should've clarified... By "sounds like Wrex" I meant he actually *sounds* like Wrex, as in his voice. I already know that their personalities and goals are different. Which is fine since it'll be nice to have a Krogan who'll actually charge into enemies and make extensive use of the exoskeleton strength upgrades. Wrex will usually just sit back and take aim while the 2-ton Krogan bulldozers steamroll over my Adept. This is on Insane, of course.



Oh my mistake


Nothing is scarier then a Krogan coming down on you like a semi truck

i hope we see female turians in this game


----------



## FFLN (Sep 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh my mistake
> 
> 
> Nothing is scarier then a Krogan coming down on you like a semi truck
> ...



Yeah, I had gotten too used to having my Renegade Soldier beat them down with the butt of his rifles or just pistol-whipping them. So when I went back to my Adept, he was killed in one hit by the first Krogan enemy that I ran into.

As long as the female Turians don't look like Garrus, it should be fine.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm...what _would _a female Turian look like?  I don't think they've ever been described, in the game or the books.

I have a hard time imagining Garrus with boobs...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2009)

i picture them being taller with longer necks and  slimmer frames


----------



## Red Viking (Sep 3, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmm...what _would _a female Turian look like?  I don't think they've ever been described, in the game or the books.
> 
> I have a hard time imagining Garrus with boobs...



Screw that!  What would a female _Krogan_ look like?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Screw that!  What would a female _Krogan_ look like?



Probably the same as a male in my imagination, just with a  feminine voice....maybe a bigger hump


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe this time the side-quest's won't put me to sleep and i might do some!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Maybe this time the side-quest's won't put me to sleep and i might do some!



Leave

Now!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Maybe this time the side-quest's won't put me to sleep and i might do some!



All of the side-quests put you to sleep?  I thought they added a lot to the side-story.


----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2009)

If we buy the collectors edition of Dragon Age we get some new armor for ME2 right? I was gonna buy the collectors edition anyways.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah.  If you watch the video that introduced Grunt all the way to the end, it shows you what the armor looks like.


----------



## Roy (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I saw it too. Looks pretty bad ass, but since it didn't say anything about it either being the collectors or just the standard edition so thats why I asked.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's only Collector's edition.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 4, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Screw that!  What would a female _Krogan_ look like?



They'd probably have four tits instead of four balls.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2009)

FFLN said:


> They'd probably have four tits instead of four balls.



.........................................


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2009)

^  .......


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> If we buy the collectors edition of Dragon Age we get some new armor for ME2 right? I was gonna buy the collectors edition anyways.



Yes,the Blood Dragon armor is available for both Dragon Age and Mass Effect (of course that it differs in its appearance a little)!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2009)

is dragon age any thing worth getting


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2009)

I have yet to regret buying a game made by Bioware.  I'm probably going to get it...if I have the money.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have yet to regret buying a game made by Bioware.



me nether i was just unimpressed by the original trailer so i haven't paying attention to dragon age


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2009)

I've heard that biggest disappointment so far was the fact that the dialogue system is like _KoToR _rather than _Mass Effect_.    Other than that, I think it will do fine.

But then again, they aren't done with the game yet.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> is dragon age any thing worth getting



Oh yes it is sir.

Yes it is!

Different origin stories based on what race and class you are,the fact that everyone in the game reacts differently to you if you are let's say nobility with power second only to the king or if you are an opressed city elf,the fact that your companions can argue with eachother,befriend you and each other,love you,you can change their morality and views on the world or they can decide they have had enough of your deeds and leave or try to kill you,huge story and gameworld (estimated 70-80 hours average or 120 hours for completionists),the fact that you can either play it like Kotor or like Baldur's Gate 2 from a bird's eye view,the great specialization classes (champion,berserker,templar,assasin,bard,duelist, bloodmage,shapeshifter,arcane warrior and so forth and so on),the great tactical gameplay like Baldur's Gate 2 (again )  e.t.c. 

I am pretty sure that it is going to be their best rpg since Baldur's Gate 2,and that says a lot.

Maybe this new trailer will convince you? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegjjffT4sg[/YOUTUBE]




Disclaimer: I love Baldur's Gate 2!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2009)

^ shit now i HAVE to get it..........


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 6, 2009)

It truly is the age of dragons.


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow I could not be any less interested in that Dragon Age game


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2009)

Corran said:


> Wow I could not be any less interested in that Dragon Age game



Care to give any reasons for this statement?

Did you even play Baldur's Gate or Baldur's Gate 2?


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2009)

^Nope never played them because I'm not a fan of the settings. Probably why Dragon Age doesn't appeal to me.
I didn't even hear of Dragon Age till a few months ago


----------



## Bluth (Sep 6, 2009)

I like a lot about Dragon age, I like the setting, and the basic idea of the story, as well as the customization, but the gameplay seems not really my style, I like something where I control the character, not just point at an opponent and say attack, maybe I'll wait for a review, and see some more gameplay.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluth said:


> I like a lot about Dragon age, I like the setting, and the basic idea of the story, as well as the customization, but the gameplay seems not really my style, I like something where I control the character, not just point at an opponent and say attack, maybe I'll wait for a review, and see some more gameplay.



Well,let's put it this way:in Mass Effect although the skills of the character matter,the fast reactions of the player count as much,even more,while in a traditional RPG the skills of the character are everything and the player just has to use them in the most tactical way possible!



Also Corran,Dragon Age isn't built on the D&D setting like the Baldur's Gate series,but is instead built on the Thedas setting,an original setting created by Bioware.

The closest thing I can compare it to would be "A Song of Ice and Fire" by George R. R. Martin,a world in which there are no absolute morals,where you assassinate your older brother to gain the throne,where you kill your enemy while they are having a happy wedding and they are at their weakest and then plant their heads on pikes for all to see,where noble houses compete amongs eachother and among themselves while a greater unholy foe plans to destroy them all.









I think I said too much of Dragon Age in the Mass Effect 2 thread..but they are both made by Bioware so..


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2009)

Wait... is Dragon age a turn base RPG?


----------



## Roy (Sep 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Wait... is Dragon age a turn base RPG?



Nope. I'd say more like MMOish. Can't wait for the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I think I said too much of Dragon Age in the Mass Effect 2 thread..but they are both made by Bioware so..



is there even a dragon age thread yet?


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> is there even a dragon age thread yet?



I thought there was but I don't see it in the thread directory. Either way, that's enough Dragon Age talk in here.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2009)

Dragon Age thread: So Sasuke was right, the Uchiha are genetically superior


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2009)

When is this game going to come out?

I can't wait .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2009)

Two of my most wanted rpgs, mass effect 2 and dragon age.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 needs to come out... like.. right now.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 needs to come out... like.. right now.



Argh...i hope theres an option to turn Sheppard into a Cyborg, imagine how badass that would be...argh


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2009)

_Dragon Age_ comes out in November, so that gives me anywhere from two to four months to play it to death before _Mass Effect 2_ comes out.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope it has online components


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2009)

The only online options I can see it having are DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 14, 2009)

There's gonna be a Collector's Edition of ME2 right?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2009)

I would assume so, but details will probably come out when it gets closer to release. Seeing the collector's treatment that Dragon Age is receiving right now though, I wouldn't expect ME2's to be any less.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm so excited. I'm so hard for ME2.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I'm so excited. I'm so hard for ME2.



Oh indeed


----------



## FFLN (Sep 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I'm so excited. I'm so hard for ME2.



I was continuing a replay of ME1 yesterday, but I quickly became bored of it. Well, at least the story section on Noveria. ME2 and DA are the main games that I'm looking forward to, since the story-driven plots will likely make me want to finish them.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

I just finished the 1st ME book.. and I didn't know I could get any harder for this game than I already am. Waiting for this game is like... someone cutting your arms off so you can't fap. :WOW


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

^You need to get laid


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck getting laid. My lover is the 360.. it gives me all the goodies I need.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

Then she'll be a "fucking whore" when she RROD on your ass.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry.. then you must have mistaken me for someone else. My 360 is a he..


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

No no no, guys like GIRLS.....


...oooh.....


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

No.. Imma girl bro.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

Balls I lost my old save and cant be arsed to reply it. Hopefully they give you some Kotor style options so you can tell the game how the first one panned out. 

Fuck yes Wrex survived


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> No.. Imma girl bro.



I know, that's what the "...oh..." was for, lol.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm..did they say how you are going to choose a new game in Mass Effect 2 and still see the consequences from the first game if you lost your old save?

Will it be a series of questions or will the game start with a default "light side" ending made up by Bioware for Mass Effect 1?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I know, that's what the "...oh..." was for, lol.


Wait.. no.. Imma gay guy.  



Ciupy said:


> Hmm..did they say how you are going to choose a new game in Mass Effect 2 and still see the consequences from the first game if you lost your old save?
> 
> Will it be a series of questions or will the game start with a default "light side" ending made up by Bioware for Mass Effect 1?


I think in one of the interview they said they will let you create a "canon" background  for shepard if you ahven't played the first one.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe something like you had in the beginning of Mass Effect 1 with the Spacer, Colony, or Earther background choice.  That would be a simple way of doing it.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe something like you had in the beginning of Mass Effect 1 with the Spacer, Colony, or Earther background choice.  That would be a simple way of doing it.



I hope so 

Wrex lives
I got frisky with Ash
Council dies


Thats how I want to start my game


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Ash is a racist bitch... fuck her. You get a new love interest in ME2.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Ash is a racist bitch...



I know it was fucking great


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

^ You alien hating scum..  ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't worry, I've heard that male characters will have the option to get it on with Wrex in the sequel (even if he died in the first one!).


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Interesting theory. Do want.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 22, 2009)

I think they said that they have a canon ending for the first game if you don't import your saves.  

I can't wait for the comic to come out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrex? WREX?
In before freaky alien anatomy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrex looks more badass than Grunt, but Grunt actually does more destructive actions.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 22, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Ash is a racist bitch... fuck her.



Exactly. You fuck the 'cism out.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know about you,but I love the new chick.

She reminds me of Aeryn Sun from Farscape and I cannot think of more win for a female NPC than her..


----------



## Slips (Sep 22, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Wrex looks more badass than Grunt, but Grunt actually does more destructive actions.



I like the sound of grunt 

Unpredictable AI suits me I'd love it if I was taking cover and he just charged in and took everyone out and then shrugged


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9uUgBABN0[/YOUTUBE]

I am Frightened


----------



## FFLN (Sep 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9uUgBABN0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am Frightened



I like... I like.

Fucking better than Ashley.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I like... I like.
> 
> Fucking better than Ashley.



Agreed

though i don't know if id want to do the Romance plot with her.....she looks like she plays to rough


----------



## Roy (Sep 26, 2009)

Man I will totally hit that!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Agreed
> 
> though i don't know if id want to do the Romance plot with her.....she looks like she plays to rough



Romance? Romance? She said it herself, it's just sex.

She definitely jives better with a renegade Shepard than any of the previous love interests... although I haven't tried Kaidan yet, so I can't really say anything about that.

Since she doesn't really look Human or Asari, I'm guessing that she's a newly introduced species. If she really is a human though... wow. She's pretty thin. Okay, watched it again. She does seem to be human.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2009)

She reminds me of that Star Wars chick, Asajj Ventress.  And I would so do her...and she looks like the type that wouldn't mind if another chick or two joined in on the fun...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9uUgBABN0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am Frightened



She.is.fucking.awesomeee!



I would still have to watch so she didn't bite any important "parts" but still..i'd tap that.. 



Edith God,only now I noticed Shepard's expression as she was pushing him down and it was : ""


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember how in the first game, if you lead both Ashley and Liara on, they confront you about which one you want to choose, and the when I asked if they would mind sharing, Ashley got all pissed...

I'm sure Zero wouldn't mind...and boy, she sure would spice up the long space rides between planets.  

I wonder what she would do with/to Sheppard if they still had those long ass elevator rides...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm sure Zero wouldn't mind...and boy, she sure would spice up the long space rides between planets.



I don't know, she strikes me as the type that might be quite possessive.  May wake up with her holding a knife in one hand and parts you'd rather keep in the other if you don't behave yourself.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 27, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm sure if you get into a big fight she'll be more than happy to thank you for bringing her with you.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

I've been trying to ignore these character revealing teasers.. but I couldn't so it anymore. Damn she looks crazy.. and scary.  .. but I like it.  

According to Subject Zero's trailer it looks like you will get to choose from a party of 10? Holly shit. DO. Fucking. Want.

FAPFAPFAPFAP!!! KAIDEN PLEASE RETURN AS A USABLE PARTY MEMBER!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I've been trying to ignore these character revealing teasers.. but I couldn't so it anymore. Damn she looks crazy.. and scary.  .. but I like it.
> 
> According to Subject Zero's trailer it looks like you will get to choose from a party of 10? Holly shit. DO. Fucking. Want.
> 
> FAPFAPFAPFAP!!! KAIDEN PLEASE RETURN AS A USABLE PARTY MEMBER!



I know you've been trying to avoid the teasers, and probably character info too, but... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the other new human female character, she's the same class as Kaidan. So chances of him being a joinable PC are slim.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't forget about Jacob, from the same game as the new human female character (Miranda Lawson).  They both showed up in _Mass Effect Galaxy_, that iTouch and iPhone game.

And Jacob is the biotic, so I'm thinking he might be Kaiden's replacement if you had him die in the first game.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I know you've been trying to avoid the teasers, and probably character info too, but...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


HUSH OR I WILL SHUN YOU.  




forgotten_hero said:


> Don't forget about Jacob, from the same game as the new human female character (Miranda Lawson).  They both showed up in _Mass Effect Galaxy_, that iTouch and iPhone game.
> 
> And Jacob is the biotic, so I'm thinking he might be Kaiden's replacement if you had him die in the first game.


Fuck Mass Effect Galaxy!  

At least let us romance with Kaiden!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> HUSH OR I WILL SHUN YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the bright side, Liara's getting her own comic book. Hotness.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 5, 2009)

And Shepard...

I wonder if canon story has the two of them as a couple, seeing as the plot is about Liara helping him get back to the Normandy.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Liara..  Her personality is a bit bland, but she _DOES_ goes down on Shepard... that's not fair cuz I wanted to go down on Kaiden.  

... but Mass Effect goodies is goodies. I'll be following the comic as well.


Oh and I want that Dragon Age Armor so hard.. but I dun wanna but the LE of Dragon Age..


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Oh Liara..  Her personality is a bit bland, but she _DOES_ goes down on Shepard... that's not fair cuz I wanted to go down on Kaiden.
> 
> ... but Mass Effect goodies is goodies. I'll be following the comic as well.
> 
> ...



It comes with the regular edition too... but the CE just has so many other goodies.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2009)

Just need to get some more money to I can afford to buy both of them...


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 6, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9uUgBABN0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am Frightened



My type of character. Wonder what she'll be like with female Shephard.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

FFLN said:


> It comes with the regular edition too... but the CE just has so many other goodies.



Really? My friend told me it only came with the LE?   I guess Im getting Dragon Age after all.  Fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Oh Liara..  Her personality is a bit bland



if By Bland you mean cute as a button i agree


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> My type of character. Wonder what she'll be like with female Shephard.



Tribbing, obviously.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> if By Bland you mean cute as a button i agree


.. not exactly.. I know you guys like her cuz she goes down on male shep.  



Lord Yu said:


> My type of character. Wonder what she'll be like with female Shephard.


I hope they have a wonderful relationship.  ... on renegade. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 7, 2009)

I never really got into Renegade female Shepard.  Guess I have to make one now just to have her frolic with Zero...oh, I hope they let that be an option...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2009)

omg.. been listening too much to some commentary. Not canon.. but I have a feeling one of your team mate is gonna betray you..


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> omg.. been listening too much to some commentary. Not canon.. but I have a feeling one of your team mate is gonna betray you..


Not if I betray them first!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm so lame.  And bored.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2009)

If anything, I think it would be Miranda, that chick from Jacob's story.  I haven't played the game because I don't have an iTouch or iPhone, but I heard that she has the Cerberus insignia on her armor.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2009)

Not digging how all the new characters are generic "I'M SO BADASS! I USE PROFANITY AND AM SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS! GAR!!!" cut-outs w/ biotics. Wrex didn't have to sell the proverbial "it" half as hard as these guys seem to. It's gonna be like riding on the short bunch with a bunch of ADHD kids.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Not digging how all the new characters are generic "I'M SO BADASS! I USE PROFANITY AND AM SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS! GAR!!!" cut-outs w/ biotics. Wrex didn't have to sell the proverbial "it" half as hard as these guys seem to. It's gonna be like riding on the short bunch with a bunch of ADHD kids.



Generic? _ALL_ the new characters? l o l .. . . You best be trolling bro. You're only talking about one character here. I would do anything for a good time with Thane...!! fuck I'll even take a _SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS_ GRUNT! 

Can you tell me what other _sexually promiscuous_ chick in gaming that uses profanity and dun give a shit? The whole _"I'M SO BADASS! I USE PROFANITY AND AM SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS! GAR!!!"_ is something that is uncommon a female character in gaming... Most chicks just have tits and are full of cum where you have to save their ass every 5 mins.... and you are complaining about a chick character who is too much for you? 

PLUS why are you comparing a male Krogan to a human chick? W T F ? 


P.S. Chillax. You're the god of love making.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Generic? _ALL_ the new characters? l o l .. . . You best be trolling bro. You're only talking about one character here. I would do anything for a good time with Thane...!! fuck I'll even take a _SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS_ GRUNT!



The "all" was hyperbole and only based on the two character trailers. I'm saying that as revealed so far, though I'll confess that you can't establish a trend from two, the characters seem to be trying too hard to be edgy.



> Can you tell me what other _sexually promiscuous_ chick in gaming that uses profanity and dun give a shit? The whole _"I'M SO BADASS! I USE PROFANITY AND AM SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS! GAR!!!"_ is something that is uncommon a female character in gaming... Most chicks just have tits and are full of cum where you have to save their ass every 5 mins.... and you are complaining about a chick character who is too much for you?



Are you serious?

First, nowhere did I imply the character stock was limited to video games nor did I say most video game girls exhibit it. I was saying that the whole "gratuitous profanity/don't give a darn" archetype seems like a transparent marketing ploy to rope in people who are easily impressed by anything "XTREME." It strikes me as campy and trite at best, and applying the mold to a woman doesn't suddenly revitalize it and make it fresh. Same shit, different package.

Second, don't resort to petty non sequiturs like "she's too much for me." A) she's a fictional character, thus treating it as a romantic incompatibility issue makes you look like a knob and B) it presumes my dislike comes from the fact she's "a strong women" as opposed to her being an obnoxious poser.

Finally, turning this into some feminist issue like you really care about the state of female depictions in video games is cheap.



> PLUS why are you comparing a male Krogan to a human chick? W T F ?



Maybe, get this, because you're accusation of sexism was unfounded and I find their shared personalities traits (the whole hardcore, loose-cannon shtick) annoying regardless of gender? Nah, it must be the "me hating women" thing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Generic? _ALL_ the new characters? l o l .. . . You best be trolling bro. You're only talking about one character here. I would do anything for a good time with Thane...!! fuck I'll even take a _SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS_ GRUNT!
> 
> Can you tell me what other _sexually promiscuous_ chick in gaming that uses profanity and dun give a shit? The whole _"I'M SO BADASS! I USE PROFANITY AND AM SEXUALLY-PROMISCUOUS! GAR!!!"_ is something that is uncommon a female character in gaming... Most chicks just have tits and are full of cum where you have to save their ass every 5 mins.... and you are complaining about a chick character who is too much for you?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The "all" was hyperbole and only based on the two character trailers. I'm saying that as revealed so far, though I'll confess that you can't establish a trend from two, the characters seem to be trying too hard to be edgy.


You should have clearly stated who you were talking about b/c Grunt is not sexy(Wrex is sexier), and Thane does not match your "generic" definition either. 



> Are you serious?
> 
> First, nowhere did I imply the character stock was limited to video games nor did I say most video game girls exhibit it. I was saying that the whole "gratuitous profanity/don't give a darn" archetype seems like a transparent marketing ploy to rope in people who are easily impressed by anything "bad-ass." It strikes me as campy and trite at best and applying it to a woman doesn't suddenly revitalize it and make it fresh.
> 
> Second, don't resort to petty non sequiturs like "she's too much for me." A) she's a fictional character, thus treating it as a romantic incompatibility issue makes you look like a knob and B) it presumes my dislike comes from the fact she's "a strong women" as opposed to her being an obnoxious poser.


First, This is a Video Game thread what do you expect? Sure her character isn't new in movies and magazines.... but this is indeed a new and fresh thing for the Video Gaming industry... I guess I appreciate it a bit more since I'm a  gamer chick... (considering the amount of fail chick characters in the gaming) I don't expect guys to understand this part. 

Second, I said "to much for you" as in a character wise...  why do all guys think with their dicks... don't lie. And.. wait.. wut? You are not fond of her cuz she is a strong woman? ... wait did I just read that correctly? 



> Maybe, get this, because you're accusation of sexism was unfounded and I find their shared personalities traits (the whole hardcore, loose-cannon shtick) annoying regardless of gender? Nah, it must be the "me hating women" thing.


I never said you hated women... and Subject Zero is nothing like Wrex at all if you are comparing their personalities. Re-read what you said about Zero, and try to match that up with Wrex.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> You are not fond of her cuz she is a strong woman? ... wait did I just read that correctly?



Step your literacy game up.


It's not really a breath of fresh air, girls who bust their guns and like fucking are old news in games. It's just another male fantasy like the damsel in distress. Strong women =/= women who blow dudes heads off


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Right          right.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> You should have clearly stated who you were talking about b/c Grunt is not sexy(Wrex is sexier), and Thane does not match your "generic" definition either.



I'm just going off the videos. I haven't seen anything on Thane.




> First, This is a Video Game thread what do you expect? Sure her character isn't new in movies and magazines.... but this is indeed a new and fresh thing for the Video Gaming industry...



I can't get excited just because video games have been behind the 8-ball on their cliches, but as mystictrunks said, that's not even the case: it's the flipside of the same male fantasy.



> I guess I appreciate it a bit more since I'm a  gamer chick... (considering the amount of fail chick characters in the gaming) I don't expect guys to understand this part.



Could it be anything like seeing a black character that isn't gangsta,"street smart," or sassy? 



> Second, I said "to much for you" as in a character wise...



It was a meaningless thing to say. There's no inherent virtue in being in-your-face.



> why do all guys think with their dicks... don't lie. And.. wait.. wut? You are not fond of her cuz she is a strong woman? ... wait did I just read that correctly?



No, I said my reason for disliking her *isn't* because she's a strong woman, but rather because she's obnoxious.




> I never said you hated women... and Subject Zero is nothing like Wrex at all if you are comparing their personalities. Re-read what you said about Zero, and try to match that up with Wrex.



That's my point. Unlike Grunt and SZ, Wrex didn't have to run around like a jackass proclaiming how badass he was; he just got business done.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm just going off the videos. I haven't seen anything on Thane.


You should check it out... he's awesome.  



> I can't get excited just because video games have been behind the 8-ball on their cliches, but as mystictrunks said, that's not even the case: it's the flipside of the same male fantasy.


Like I said.. Im excited cuz I r chick.. and this chick kicks ass with no boobs. 



> Could it be anything like seeing a black character that isn't gangsta,"street smart," or sassy?


You understand the pain. +10 cool pts.   



> It was a meaningless thing to say. There's no inherent virtue in being in-your-face.


Same thing could be said both ways. 



> No, I said my reason for disliking her *isn't* because she's a strong woman, but rather because she's obnoxious.


That's what I thougt. I do agree on the stronger woman thing over obnoxious. Which is why I am glad Bioware made Female Shepard a strong woman instead of  a bitch. However in Zero's character, I think it is exciting that she is like that because she's a bitch with no tits.  I still appreciate this very much. 



> That's my point. Unlike Grunt and SZ, Wrex didn't have to run around like a jackass proclaiming how badass he was; he just got business done.


So... wait.. why did you compare the two? Zero to Wrex? I think it would have been a better comparison between Zero and Kaiden.. l  o l . Poor Kaiden.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the new chick is pretty funny. I laughed at most of her funny scenes anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Bioware gave too much away about Zero. They said she joined a cult. 10 bucks it was that one Major Kyle cult.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 14, 2009)

Wasn't that cult to keep them safe from the other non-biotics?  I don't think she would join a cult that isolated themselves; she seems more like the type that would join a cult where they killed everyone else.

And Wrex is the odd Krogran...he was the one who wanted his race to focus on breeding for a few generations before they went back to fighting in order to make sure that they didn't die out.

I think a majority of the Krograns would be more like Grunt, not Wrex.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

"I'm badass and i don't play by the rules! I shoot people and i don't care, listen to me saying how bad and ass i am!"

"Did i mentioned i was a badass?"

Yeah, this new character sucks.


----------



## kururenu (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought wrex sucked at first, until I talked to him


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

kururenu said:


> I thought wrex sucked at first, until I talked to him



Same here..  In fact.. i thought everyone sucked but me (like all other games).. until I started talking to all of them.  Ashley still sucks though.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

*OH EM GHEE! *

Mass Effect comic preview. :fapfapfap


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet!  Oh, how I love seeing Liara kick ass...

And is that Thane in the cloak?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure if it's Thane or not but I will be sure to pick up a copy come Jan 2010!


----------



## kururenu (Oct 16, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Same here..  In fact.. i thought everyone sucked but me (like all other games).. until I started talking to all of them.  *Ashley still sucks though*.



This is true, although I still killed kaiden



The Boss said:


> *OH EM GHEE! *
> 
> Mass Effect comic preview. :fapfapfap
> 
> Thread History




Liara   Where are the freckles?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 16, 2009)

*JANUARY 26!!!! FUCK YES!!!*

Chapter 468


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2009)

Hellz to the yeahz.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

Both armors looks sweet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 16, 2009)

I want better negotiation skills...but I also want that heavy weapon...decisions decisions...


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I might get the negotiations one, I don't really use heavy armor. But the heavy weapon looks good. >_<


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

Wish I could play this game on my ps3.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep wishing, bro.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> I think I might get the negotiations one, I don't really use heavy armor. But the heavy weapon looks good. >_<



Is it heavy armor?  I thought it just said heavy weapon...

Oh, and I wonder how the Dragon Armor will compare to these two pieces of armor...


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is it heavy armor?  I thought it just said heavy weapon...
> 
> Oh, and I wonder how the Dragon Armor will compare to these two pieces of armor...



The artical said heavy armor aswell, I think. >_<

Yeah, same here, hopefully its more than just eye candy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 17, 2009)

Just said special-ops armor.  It would kinda suck if you pre-order the game and you can't use the armor if the class you're playing as can't wear heavy armor.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2009)

When browsing around the Bioware boards, one of the devs mentioned that the armor will be usable by only Shepard and that any class can use it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 17, 2009)

Well shit...that means you have to choose between either the Dragon Armor and whatever pre-order armor you get.  I was hoping to give the weaker one to one of my party members.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2009)

It was also mentioned that those armors won't unbalance the gameplay, meaning they're probably around mid-strength in terms of power.


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2009)

are there any cool lists of vids they have released yet?

i haven't bothered with mass effect 2 since i am more a dragon age person, i still wanna watch some of their previews etc.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> The artical said heavy armor aswell, I think. >_<
> 
> Yeah, same here, hopefully its more than just eye candy.



they will be shit watch prob wont ever use them again after half way through the game lol


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> are there any cool lists of vids they have released yet?
> 
> i haven't bothered with mass effect 2 since i am more a dragon age person, i still wanna watch some of their previews etc.



They have two trailers that showcase two new characters (Grunt and Subject Zero).


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG... I think I'm going for the GameStop pre-order. The Red one looks like some Halo outfit.  Plus, I like the darker armor better... and that heavy weapon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2009)

Funny, I thought the red one was ripped directly from Iron Man's movie


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to agree, I see more Iron Man in it than Halo.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2009)

Ironman?  Maybe I play to much Halo and not watch enough Ironman.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 19, 2009)

Jesus Christ,this second set of heavy armor looks amazing..or as someone else put it:"Teh blockiness,it is amazing!"

It reminds me of the Comanche stealth attack helicopter..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2009)

It's sexy. I love it. That's the one I'm getting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully they'll add more stuff to the Collector's/Limited Edition...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2009)

Party member (?) ... the dude from Mass Effect Galaxy.. I think. 



I just saw this screen. Didn't watch any of the new clips that came out a couple days ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2009)

3 Awesome Armorz I don't Know witch to wear 

Is that  tali i spot in that screen shot above me?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, she's been in a few shots.  I think the first one was of her with Shepard and Grunt.


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh shit, I hear you get a special armor and big ass gun when you preorder. That definitely gives me incentive to preorder now.


----------



## AL1A5 (Oct 22, 2009)

hurray for preorder rewards!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Oh shit, I hear you get a special armor and big ass gun when you preorder. That definitely gives me incentive to preorder now.



Yeah,this is what they give you:





But only if you preorder from certain retailers.

I wonder if you can get this as DLC..


----------



## DJ-Ready (Oct 22, 2009)

probably not


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2009)

Doubt it.  That's the one you get from Gamestop.  The red one (inferno armor) is if you pre-order from other places.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2009)

I want them both... shit... I shouldn't pre-order 2 ME2 games now... should I?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally, I would wait and see what the Limited/Collector's Edition is going to have.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2009)

Im waiting for the CE to be announce before I pre-order mine of course.


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

A thing I think a lot of people forget is when it comes to ME being a trilogy the basic outcomes of the main story have to remain somewhat intact.

When you have a standalone game you can have variations with regards to choices and consequences all over the place. When you're developing a trilogy of games, you have to keep the main story on the straight and narrow to a certain degree, or you end up having a really hard time of things when it comes to developing the following games.

ME2 has to basically kick off from how ME1 ended, and the same goes with the transition from ME2 to ME3. If ME1 had too many tangents going off depending on your choices throughout the game, the second game would have problems with defining a beginning, or even a storyline.

I think ME3 is where the biggest changes will come. That's when the paths will really diverge out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2009)

That's why there are only a few things that they're carrying over.  If they took all of the decisions you made in the first game, they would have had to spent way longer on the sequel in order to facilitate all of the changes.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

well yea, only a couple of endings. the council is dead or its not, and udina/ captain anderson in the places of both ( ruler or council member).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2009)

Plus Paragon/Renegade and which party members are dead.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

that didn't factor into the actual ending tho. which party members appeared did, but thats not major at all. a bit of speech did factor from renegade/paragon, but again, nothing major. I meant actual different endings.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> that didn't factor into the actual ending tho. which party members appeared did, but thats not major at all. a bit of speech did factor from renegade/paragon, but again, nothing major. I meant actual different endings.



No, I'm saying that the game will recognize if you played as Paragon or Renegade, and I believe I read in a magazine that it said you'll have different endings if you played pure Paragon or Renegade.



There's a list of things that they're bringing over.  I'm actually surprised that they're bringing over your treatment of Conrad...maybe there'll be another human Specter?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy mother of god..

Dudes..I have found a pretty spoilery pic which was released just now..

Don't watch unless you would want to see something so fucking awesome that could spoil a part of the game for you and melt your eyes..







Why must BioWare torment us so..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Holy mother of god..
> 
> Dudes..I have found a pretty spoilery pic which was released just now..
> 
> ...



NOOOOO!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

SHIIIIT should not of clicked spoilers...


----------



## FFLN (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not clicking that spoiler, so please... DO NOT TALK ABOUT THE SPOILER WITHOUT USING SPOILER TAGS!

No one's done it yet, but it's better to be preemptive with this. Parts of DA have already been spoiled for me, but I don't want to ME2 to spoiled either.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

I won't spoil it but make sure you DON'T look on the ME2 forums. It's a big spoiler.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I won't spoil it but make sure you DON'T look on the ME2 forums. It's a big spoiler.



So about them spoilers..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus Christ,did he become like this to fight the Reapers?

Because he looks like Saren when he was enhanced by Sovereign!

They said on IGN that this is one possible outcome..



I have so many theories floating in my head right now regarding this it's not even funny..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

I clicked the spoiler, but since I'm holding off on playing Mass Effect until Mass Effect 2 comes out I won't scream out "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-"  'till i'm done with the 1st one


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 1, 2009)

UGH! ALL I SEEN WERE THE EYES AND I CRIED! fuckin curious human nature....UGH!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I won't spoil it but make sure you DON'T look on the ME2 forums. It's a big spoiler.



Could I get a link to that forum?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Could I get a link to that forum?



You don't need a link. Just go to bioware.com and it'll be easy enough to find the forum from there.


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it that big of a spoiler?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

FUCK YOU SPOILERS! I AM NOT CLICKING! I REGRET COMING HERE...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

I couldn't stay away. 

The collectors makes an appearance!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

Dude, it'll be so annoying if you have to fight those little paralyzing bugs.  Oh, and I'm hoping that if you let the Rachni Queen go in the first game, that the Rachni will come back and help you fight the Collectors.  Bugs against bugs.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

^ That would make sense.. and be awesome.  I thought the Collectors would be a cult or something but them turning out to be an Alien race is just pure win.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, I hope you can get your hands on some of that Reaper equipment...I wanna use advanced weapons against pirate and mercenaries...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I couldn't stay away.
> 
> The collectors makes an appearance!!!



The more I see of this the more it appears this will make my inner sci-fi geek come out and just fucking squee..


These new motherfuckers are like the Shadows from Babylon 5..if the First Ones would have been freaking evil and suplying them with weapons and tech..

Edit:

And I have found the news regarding the armor you get by ordering the Collector's Edition..


This is literally organic armor made by the Collectors,one of the new enemies in Mass Effect 2:



Words..aren't adequate to describe the awesome..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My Nig is back [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0vXaysKnhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

Hell ya!  Is it just me, or is his voice deeper?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hell ya!  Is it just me, or is his voice deeper?



Shepard or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Garrus?




cause Shepard sounds "Blacker" imo


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
GARRUS!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

This game cant come soon enough >_>


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

THE PAIN.. It's killing me..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2009)

Garrus.  His voice sounds more...I dunno what's the word...kinda like something being dragged across the ground or something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Garrus.  His voice sounds more...I dunno what's the word...kinda like something being dragged across the ground or something.



hes always sounded like that but yeah he sounds a bit more pissed off or some thing

or maybe hes just truly grown into his bad ass renegade role


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> THE PAIN.. It's killing me..



dont do eeeetttt


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm...guess I've been playing CoD 4 for so long that I forgot how deep his voice was.  I guess I would be pissed off too, if I was stuck in a building fighting mercs.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

His voice seems the same to me.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2009)

Garrus and Wrex were the two best characters of ME1.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

I had Garrius and Wrex in my team on my first run. pek I love their convos! I hope Garrus joins the party. 

Oh BTW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! *Collector Edition* looks SWEET!  :fapfapfap


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

graphics for this game look amazing. havent played the first one yet i need to get to it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 6, 2009)

I dunno, I really liked Liara and Tali.  Tali was a freaking beast when she used her shotgun...I really didn't expect her to do so much damage.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

I want this game... so much.. it hurts.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a few more months


----------



## Munken (Nov 7, 2009)

fuck yeah GARrus


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha, I like how you can choose different ammos...does that mean that you won't be installing upgrades to your weapons?


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope not. But I can understand if they take it off.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 7, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that Bioware said that instead of your weapons overheating, you'll just dump in heat sinks or something...did they choose to replace that with actual ammo?  Because that's what it looks like from the trailer...

Oh, and I don't like how they changed the cross-hairs.  I really liked the circle cross-hairs they had in the first game.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the weapons are still infinate ammo, just that the heat sinks you're talking about will probably be used as a "reload" kind of thing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 7, 2009)

But, at the trailer, it really looked like it was counting down ammo.  Like, the assault rifle had a total of 460 at the beginning and then went down from there.  And the shotgun had 5 displayed next to it and went down by one after each shot.

I hope they didn't switch it...I liked the concept of infinite ammo and just having to drop something in to cool it off.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

If they do the ammo then I don't see the point in those heat sinks that they were talking about. Can I see the trailer?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2009)

*just watched Garrus trailer* I need to stop spoiling myself.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I think the weapons are still infinate ammo, just that the heat sinks you're talking about will probably be used as a "reload" kind of thing.





Munken said:


> fuck yeah GARrus



They have some gameplay after the Garrus introduction.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I see what you're talking about with the whole ammo thing. I don't know, maybe they took out that whole over heating issue, or maybe just some of the guns have ammo, and the other cheap ones don't.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 7, 2009)

I know they said that the heavy weapons have ammo.  But if you look carefully when he changes his guns, the guns have numbers next to them.  Not sure what all of that is about.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, you're right. Well I don't really care about that, I just wanna play already! >_<


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I'll have Modern Warfare 2 and Dragon Age Origins soon...hopefully, those two games will keep me busy.  I've heard that Dragon Age will take your 60 hours to beat if you skip most of the side quests...


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Dragon Age is a game that really is worth every cent you spend.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Dragon Age is a game that really is worth every cent you spend.



Yes. THIS. :fapfapfap Such an epic story.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

The ammo count might be the soldier's new ability to use different types of ammo. Regular ammo is probably still "unlimited" for the most part.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

The way the new "ammo" system works is this.

You have kinetic weapons.

Every time you fire your weapons,a tiny bit of metal is scraped off a big block of metal in the butt of your weapon,accelerated to relativistic speeds by Eezo and fired.

So no need to reload because in a normal fight you wouldn't run out of bullets,ever,since the tiny chunks of metal are just that,speck sized.

But!

Air friction is produced and the weapon heats up.

In the first game you had to wait a while if you overheated your weapon.

Since this is the second game,and two years have already passed,the technology has changed a little.

Every time you fire heat is still produced.

But instead of passive cooling,now all of that heat goes into heat sinks.

The HUD that shows a number of bullets is not how much you have in your magazine until reload,but instead how many bullets you have to fire untill you have to eject the heat sink since it reaches its heat capacity storage limit and it could melt!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the run-down then. I've read about the heat-sink system, but it's only been based on bits and pieces that I've strung together from what I could pick up from posts.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2009)

What's the number at the bottom left of the screen?  Because if the number displayed by the gun is how many shots you have until you need another heat sink, then why does that other number go down too?

If you look at the gameplay trailer, when Shepard is using the shotgun the number displayed by the gun from 5 to 3 after firing two shots.  He dumps a heat sink in, and the number goes back to 5.  However, the number at the bottom left of the screen went from 15 to 13.  Then, when he was crouching and went near those ammo/heat sink things, the number went back to 15.

I really hope that I'm wrong...I liked not having to worry about ammo.  It made things really fun.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the number at the bottom left of the screen?  Because if the number displayed by the gun is how many shots you have until you need another heat sink, then why does that other number go down too?
> 
> If you look at the gameplay trailer, when Shepard is using the shotgun the number displayed by the gun from 5 to 3 after firing two shots.  He dumps a heat sink in, and the number goes back to 5.  However, the number at the bottom left of the screen went from 15 to 13.  Then, when he was crouching and went near those ammo/heat sink things, the number went back to 15.
> 
> I really hope that I'm wrong...I liked not having to worry about ammo.  It made things really fun.



For the shotgun, that looked like it was counting how many "shells" he had stored up before having to reload them or something. You're right that it didn't seem like a heat sink setup. If it was for the heat sink, I would guess that you'd see the number of available rounds go up as time passes and it cools down.


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not hyped for this game anymore. I don't know why


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

Blasphemy!  Watch some more trailers or something...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Then you have failed as a human being..


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 9, 2009)

I want some Wrex epicness  , those who killed him in Mass Effect 1 should feel ashamed.


----------



## Munken (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT?!

you could save wrex?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Munken said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> you could save wrex?


You have to get your intimidate or charm points (if not all full) 
almost all the way up.  I saved him in my first run. Thank god. :WOW


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be how he's in the sequel 

If you speak with him at every chance, eventually he'll tell you about his family's armor.  There's a sidequest to find it.  If you do you can talk him down (or if you have a sufficiently high persuade you can do it without having done the sidequest).


----------



## Blue (Nov 9, 2009)

I did the quest AND had 12 persuade. Which was a mistake in retrospect, shouldn't bother spending points on persuade when you can get it up to 12 with bonus points alone. Oh well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, that mechanic annoyed me as well.  I put 3 points into Persuade and Intimidate at the start of the game because I tend to play socially.  Didn't realize that you never need one or the other (dumb, by the way) and that which ever path you're taking will get major bonus points automatically.

Thankfully this level of detail in the character won't carry over to the new game.


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 9, 2009)

Good
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZIAqcngLNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Bad ( he got powned pretty bad i must admit )
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv42jBmdEN0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

You could also get Ashley to kill him.  Fuck you Ashley.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

I just hope custom Shephard's look better in this game than in the last. God damn, the customs were so fucking ugly, and the stock one has a fucking porn-'tache.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah all the male shep was hideous compare to the default.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Not mine


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes.. you look very charming..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Yes.. you look very charming..



Even if your being sarcastic

Thanks 

You should see him smirk


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

I prefer nudes..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I prefer nudes..



...i wasn't watching him during the  sex scene....


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 9, 2009)

My Shepard looked awesome, I dunno about ya'll, LOL.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

*Zen:* Well.. I was..  I was watching Alenko that is. 


.. and my shep was pretty fucking gangsta.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

I think we can all agree that our own Shepards look awesome.  Who would create a lame Shepard?

Well, I guess my roommate did...and he spent four hours on the customization process.  Pretty pathetic, really.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

I liked my Shepard too. Although, if there's an option for a facelift or a touch up at the beginning of ME2, I'll probably do that too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

You can change your appearance and change your class if you want to.

Check out footnotes 13 and 14.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah, that's good to know. I'll probably stick with Biotic, but I'm going to check out some new facial settings.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

I love carrying over the Assault Rifle skill to any class I play as...Assault Rifles makes things so much easier...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Assault Riffle is all you need.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

With two Scramrail X's, and Snowblind X in a Spectre X assault rifle...never overheats!


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> You could also get Ashley to kill him.  Fuck you Ashley.



That bitch died in my playthrough. :xzaru


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

^ I killed her everytime. Feel good man. 

BTW* Mass Effect Wiki*.. you guys believe that shit?  It hasn't even been release at what you could do yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

I only let Kaiden live during one of my play-throughs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to try having Mordin (the Salarian) in my party.  




Oh, and looking at the footage shown during the Game Trailers T.V. episode, it looks like your guns do overheat.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2009)

^ You should spoiler tag that.  

But yes.. the graphic looks fucking amazing.  You can see the wrinkles!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, the Vanguard class looks amazing...I may end up switching my class to Vanguard.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially with that biotic rush ability.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

^ I know... it looks very cool. I'm am pretty sure they will upgraded other class as well. Bioware won't disappoint. I may stick with Solider in my first run. Just for kicks.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Jan 26... _HURRY!!!!!! _


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

Apparently, Bioware is making some sort of announcement with regards to _Mass Effect 2_ next week sometime...


----------



## Bluth (Nov 24, 2009)

^It's funny a part of me is hoping that it isn't about the game coming over to the PS3, and a part of me is trying not to be a fanboy and allowing more people to experience this great game.  

I've also heard that it might be simply an overhaul of the website.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope they say that it _isn't_ coming to PS3...

Gives me more reason to like the 360 more than the PS3.

I'm hoping that they'll reveal another character.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh god oh god.. news about Tali and Adept coming soon... they say.. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF--- :fapfapfap


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Well that was fast. 

Here is Tali:  

Adept is here!  

Unfortunately, I wont get to watch till I get home.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy shit..HOLY SHIT!!!

We are going to visit the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Quarian Flotilla!!!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

I thinking.. maybe I shouldn't watch this..  ... I must resist!!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 25, 2009)

Mass Effect 2 Adept Class..




I..I am at a loss for words..

It's like playing the whole goddamned game on Godmode!!!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like it's been confirmed that you will be able to change your class as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Shit...adept looks tight.  Still think that my first play-through will be as a soldier or a vanguard.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm just waiting to see what they did with the Infiltrator class since that's the one I did in my first play through.  I don't think I'm going to change for anything, just because it would seem a little more canon to me if I'm playing as the same class.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I'll be changing my classes; I mean, I already did a bunch of play-throughs with different classes.  Probably not gonna change my look either.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

They have better have something good in place for the Soldier class.

Now that everybody can use weapons and armor without regards to their class,I can't seem to find a reason to play as a Soldier instead of a GodModded Adept with Heavy armor..


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2009)

Playing an Adept will be awesome. 


I'm gonna stick with my Solider class though.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah same here too guys.. Imma stick with my solider class.. for my first run anyways.. then reload my other characters and play their class... just for cannon reasons. 

ALSO...!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



MAIL QUARIANS!!!!!!!!!!! 


  YES YES YES!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Adding 
*Spoiler*: __ 



male Quarians


 to your list of favorite characters?  Will one take the place of Kaidan?

I wonder how Liara (I romanced her in most of my play-throughs) will react if I have sex with Subject Zero or another female party member (hopefully Miranda will be a choice).  I read in a magazine that your love-interest from the first game won't be a choice for your party, so maybe what she doesn't know won't hurt her...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

Well,something like this:

After Liara or Ashely find you with the new skunk or maybe Tali naked doin the push-ups at the Captain's order you could do this dialogue:

"Oh hey Liara baby,you see the thing we had two years ago..it was due to the unique situation we found ourselves in back then,you know,it was just fun,hope you don't mind or exagerate what we did then to serious proportions..
Okay honey? "


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Hopefully, since the Asari are so open-minded about their sexuality, she won't mind me getting a whole bunch of other females.  I'm sure Subject Zero won't mind...Ashley did mind when I tried to get a threesome going in the first game.  Not sure about Tali...

I'm hoping that after _Dragon Age_ had a threesome (or if rumors are to be believed, a moresome), that they will let Shepard do the same.  I mean, he is going on what many believe to be a suicide mission...gotta get as much action in as possible.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2009)

Didn't read the spoilers, but in regards to classes, I don't think the Soldier class will be "underclassed" compared to the other classes. For example, in ME1, my soldier could tank multiple Krogan tackles without keeling over. My Adept would die from just one tackle from a Krogan on insane.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know...I think they're going to be missing out on a lot, not being able to use biotics.  After watching that Adept video and seeing how you can combine biotics...well, I think biotics will be playing a much bigger role in this game than the first.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 27, 2009)

New trailer.  

Looks like Tali is for sure now a member of your crew.  I don't think this is very surprising, but still, nice to see you'll have at least one of your old crew back for the entire game.  

I liked Tali, I thought she had a pretty interesting story.


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool trailer. Looks like we get to go deeper into Tali's story. 

At 0:35..hmm that part is interesting. Maybe you can sex her up this time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow...Tali is/could get exiled for treason?  For helping Shepard stop the Geth and Saren?  Wow...Wonder which one of the male Quarians shown is her dad.  Guess she was right when she said that her dad wouldn't help her if she broke the laws...




And man, I hope Tali is a romance option this time around...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Blue/Purple poon + Wrex, all I ask.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

Getting ME tomorrow. Been reading a lot of wiki pages.

Question though, can I kill, or otherwise get rid of, Ashley early on in the game? I'm already set on not liking her one bit. 

Also, and this is pretty spoilerific to those who haven't played the game (either), 
*Spoiler*: _Don't Click Unless You've Played the Game_ 



 she might kill Wrex, and I sincerely wanna save him no matter what


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope, just be awesome and take Wrex/Garrus as your party, switching out other chars if the story demands.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2009)

Just get it, play it, and enjoy the ride. Don't worry too much about your choices, since you can play through again.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not worried about my choices, just the one. I don't want Ashley on my team. If not on my first try, I will succeed on my second or third ride.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Getting ME tomorrow. Been reading a lot of wiki pages.
> 
> Question though, can I kill, or otherwise get rid of, Ashley early on in the game? I'm already set on not liking her one bit.
> 
> ...



Make sure you do Wrex's quest.. and get your persuasion all the way up... if you can.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You can save him that way, and kill Ashley later.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

I was told on GAF I don't need to put any points in persuasion because i will be able to do that if I use my bonus points correctly. I might have misunderstood though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I already knew I can save Wrex if my persuasion ability is high, but one bad choice and Ashley will kill him, or Shepard for that matter. I can't kill Shepard, obviously, so I was wondering if I could kill Ashely early on, to avoid a possible enforced choice. Apparently, I can't.  I, however, did not know I will be able to kill her later on in the game, thanks for telling me that. Honest, I want her dead! Happy to know.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I was told on GAF I don't need to put any points in persuasion because i will be able to do that if I use my bonus points correctly. I might have misunderstood though.



What you're talking about with not putting any points in Intimidate/Charm is that when you get a certain amount of Renegade/Paragon points, you get a free point in Intimidate/Charm, along with one point when you become a Spectre.  I think the most you can get in one play through is four points.  

Import your character to another play-through and earn at least one more point in either Intimidate/Charm, so you have five points in it.  Then, you can utilize a glitch and get infinite points toward Renegade/Paragon, allowing you to get the extra points in Intimidate/Charm really quick.



Dan Hibiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew I can save Wrex if my persuasion ability is high, but one bad choice and Ashley will kill him, or Shepard for that matter. I can't kill Shepard, obviously, so I was wondering if I could kill Ashely early on, to avoid a possible enforced choice. Apparently, I can't.  I, however, did not know I will be able to kill her later on in the game, thanks for telling me that. Honest, I want her dead! Happy to know.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You can choose to kill Ashley or Kaiden after you save/kill Wrex.  If you don't want to use any points in Intimidate/Charm, then make sure that you _*DON'T*_ go to Virmire until after you complete all other main quests and side quests that are open.  I've saved Wrex by not putting any points in Charm/Intimidation.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've been reading up on a lot of background material, and it's making me even more excited.  

I believe I have kept myself from spoilers quite nicely, save for the one above.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

I just can't believe that you haven't played the game yet...

My roommate refused to play it because it wasn't a typical first-person shooter...but then I got him hooked on it.  He wouldn't stop playing until he beat the game...he didn't even stop for the launch of Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

forgotten hero said:
			
		

> I just can't believe that you haven't played the game yet...
> 
> My roommate refused to play it because it wasn't a typical first-person shooter...but then I got him hooked on it. He wouldn't stop playing until he beat the game...he didn't even stop for the launch of Modern Warfare 2.



There's a story behind it. I felt like typing it up. 


*Spoiler*: _Long story ahead_ 




Are you sure you wanna know?


*Spoiler*: _OK then_ 




November 23, Davey had been raving about Mass Effect months before it had even come out. I was excited too, but a bit more skeptical. He picked it up Day 1. I obviously did not. 

I decided I would wait for the PC version. June 6, 2008. I had money, but not enough to go on vacation _and _spend money on games. I opted for the former. The period after had me spent all my time on a special project of mine, which ended in failure I might add, but lasted till the end of January. I had also quit my job earlier because I had become tired of it and I didn't get a new job until after the summer of '09. 

I had actually bought the game some time before the summer of 09. I had to return it soon after because the disc was damaged and I got stuck early on in the game (I remember visiting the Citadel for the first time, at which the game froze) but my salesclerk wasn't able to provide me with a new one. 

I had traded in a lot of games to finance the 'buy', because I had been without any real money for so long and had grown tired of waiting. Alas, he refunded the credit which I can only use on games bought at his store. I later exchanged the credit for Batman Arkham Asylum. 

My only source of income at the time was my student loan. I had a rather busy social life for a gamer/student, so money was lacking with respect to my standard of living. I spent money like a man who simply didn't care. 

This changed after the summer. I had acquired more jobs than ever before to finance my wish to take on another study. At this point, August/September, I had three jobs, two studies and a social life. There wasn't time to play games.  

I bought a PS3 on September 28th and found ways to balance between work/studies/friends/family and my hobby. Albeit it's still difficult, but I'm growing ever more efficient and loving every step of the process. 

I have enough games to be honest. I'm content. I feel spoiled already. I own every console, with my PS3 being used more than any other device. 

My damn exam period has finally ended (9 fracking exams) so I hadn't the time. I did play Left 4 Dead 2 for about 10-15 hours during this period though, because I'm hooked on the concept. 

More importantly, I have yet to fully engage in UC2's multiplayer , which I will remedy after this weekend. Also, I have an active interest in Assassin's Creed II, but none in MW2, and Demon's Souls is screaming at me, waiting to be played even more. 

Now is finally the time to play more games. Next trimester won't be as hard on me and the holidays are inbound. NOW is the perfect time to pick up Mass Effect, with the sequel roughly 2 months away. Better yet, my dad is buying it for me. 








There you have it. XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah, the pain of having to pick between games...and then of course, school comes and gets in the way.  I know what you mean....

I had to pick my time between studying for midterms, playing Dragon Age, and playing Modern Warfare 2.  Of course, studying took up most of the time...

Can't wait till the sequel comes out...glad I have Dragon Age and Modern Warfare 2 to keep me occupied.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 27, 2009)

So many great games to play, so little time.  

Keep you occupied? That's almost like saying you aren't enjoying them. xD 

Anyway, the more I read, the more excited I become!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

I mean that I like them so much that it keeps my mind off of wanting _Mass Effect 2_.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha, OK, mate. I got it from the get-go, but I found the non-plausible deniability mildly amusing. 

Anyway, GOT THE GAME. Won't be able to play till later today though.  More pressing stuff to take care of first.

ED: How nice of me to not double post ... 

Anyway, played for about an hour and a half and I'm moving over to Fist's place again to kill him. I've got Wrex and Garrus on my team which is _fucking awesome_.

The screen tearing and pop-in annoy the fuck out of me though. I'll have to play this game again on my PC later on in life. xD


----------



## James (Nov 28, 2009)

I am shit-desparate for Mass Effect 2 and seriously hope I'll have enough money to buy it by January (I struggle to save money for anything just now. ). 

I haven't been as hyped for a game as this one for about 3 years. It takes a lot to do it nowadays, but this should be the Empire Strikes Back of Sci-fi games. For me at least.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

MY GIRL IS BACK SQUEEEEE :WOW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNUxU4FX2ok [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's to hoping that we can spend some quality time in the decontamination room...seeing as she can't risk taking off her suit anywhere else.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't played 1 yet and I'm holding off until 2 comes out so I can play the in a row 

but then the wait for 3 will be torture


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Here's to hoping that we can spend some quality time in the decontamination room...seeing as she can't risk taking off her suit anywhere else.



ditto to that


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Here's to hoping that we can spend some quality time in the decontamination room...seeing as she can't risk taking off her suit anywhere else.


l o l . . . No no. Bad idea. No. 



RAGING BONER said:


> I haven't played 1 yet and I'm holding off until 2 comes out so I can play the in a row
> 
> but then the wait for 3 will be torture


Don't wait. You wont get that _nostalgic_ feeling if you do... and that would suck... partially.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Here's to hoping that we can spend some quality time in the decontamination room...seeing as she can't risk taking off her suit anywhere else.





Hell Yes


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

BTW 



> "New Character video on Gamespot later today showing a previously unknown NPC revealed..."



I wonder who.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

Honestly, I'd be more interested if they revealed the rest of your party members.

But, I hope it's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kahlee Sanders from the books, I really liked her character.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Honestly, I'd be more interested if they revealed the rest of your party members.
> 
> But, I hope it's
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You do?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



She's a little bitch. She kept a secret from Anderson and he almost died because she didn't trust him. 




Anywho.. New possible party member is... * drums rolls *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Samara, an asari. she's got huge boobs.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Anywho.. New possible party member is... * drums rolls *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet merciful Jesus..


I..I think that is an
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Asari matriarch..

We got a sexier Matriarch Benezia on our side..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Exactly what I was think too.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like it that she is bitchy...  Subject Zero who?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Exactly what I was think too..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty fucking much..




Do you remember what was said about Benezia..that Asari Matriarchs seek powerful individuals and seek to help them achieve their goals or if the individual is evil to seek to atone that man/woman from inside..

It went wrong with Saren because of the Reaper's indoctrination which worked on her too..


Well..guess what..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Who's the baddest and the most powerful individual in the Galaxy at the moment? (and don't answer the Illusive Man because I consider him a close second to Shepard )


We got ourselves an Asari Matriarch just as Saren got his Benezia!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Needs more Wrex.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the new character, actually I love all the new characters. Wrex is cool, but he was cool once you got to know him. Hope they flash out these characters aswell.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

I was hoping for some 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anderson yelling at Kahlee..."Why did you leave me?!  So many lonely nights..."  Besides, she might has to know something about biotics...maybe she could teach you?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was hoping for some
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If you ordered it firmly..then yes..she could teach you many things..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> You do?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Googely moogly!

...dose this mean liara has been replaced?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Well hey don't be sad... How do you think i feel about (assuming.. but most likely) Alenko getting replace by Jacob.  I dun want a black cock. .... ..


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Sweet Googely moogly!
> 
> ...dose this mean liara has been replaced?



Honestly man..between Liara and her..who would you choose..

If Liara would go "Shepard,you have to choose between me and her right now..so quickly my love destroy her!" I wouldn't even hesitate a second and "BAM" Liara is gone just like that..

The gap is huge..really,really huge..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well hey don't be sad... How do you think i feel about (assuming.. but most likely) Alenko getting replace by Jacob.  I dun want a black cock. .... ..



Alenko Sucks though 

[besides once you go black you wont wanna go back ]



Ciupy said:


> Honestly man..between Liara and her..who would you choose..



Liara ,shes cuter


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know about that...I mean, it was always Ashley who turned down the threesome...I think Liara would consider it, seeing as the Asari are more open of their sexuality.  

Oh, if only you could get Shepard with Liara, this new Asari, Tali, and Subject Zero at the same time...

And I would pick Liara over the new one...I mean, I like the bookish/hot scientist thing she has going...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Alenko Sucks though
> 
> [besides once you go black you wont wanna go back ]


Does not!  Alenko was a true G. 

Oh.. we'll see about that... 



forgotten_hero said:


> Oh, if only you could get Shepard with Liara, this new Asari, Tali, and Subject Zero at the same time...


Where is my romanceable party member? Don't tell me Thane.. wait.. do tell me Thane.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Kaiden was a bitch just like Carth was. One of my biggest gripes with ME1 was the inability to blow up both Ashley and Kaiden.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Does not!  Alenko was a true G.
> 
> Oh.. we'll see about that...
> 
> ...



Wrex.

For male or female characters.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Does not!  Alenko was a true G.
> 
> Oh.. we'll see about that...
> 
> ...



You can have Grunt and Thane.

Or a male quarian.  Thought I saw a few screenshots of a male Quarian.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Also, Asari are the best Alien race since those tripple-breasted hookers.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Kaiden was a bitch just like Carth was. One of my biggest gripes with ME1 was the inability to blow up both Ashley and Kaiden.


That's the male opinion. Bioware is great at making likable guys for chicks.. and in return guys hate them. I smell.. _jealously_. :ho 



EvilMoogle said:


> Wrex.
> 
> For male or female characters.


... oh 4 testicles. 



forgotten_hero said:


> You can have Grunt and Thane.
> 
> Or a male quarian.  Thought I saw a few screenshots of a male Quarian.


I know.. Mail Quarians.. :fapfapfap They would die... (Liam! <3 So manly.) ... but kick logic to the curve Bioware!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Kaiden was a bitch just like Carth was. One of my biggest gripes with ME1 was the inability to blow up both Ashley and Kaiden.



Atleast cart was some what orginal, Bioware has cloned him ine very game they've done since then

Atton,Sky,Kaiden,Alister [thogh he was at least funny nd pretty bad ass]

That black guy better not be  Kaiden Painted brown


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Likable? Try bland. Carth v2.0. That was the beauty of ME, I hated all human party-members! 

I didn't mind Atton as much as Carth, personally.

Maybe in ten years orso we'll have a Mass Effect MMO.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Atleast cart was some what orginal, Bioware has cloned him ine very game they've done since then
> 
> Atton,Sky,Kaiden,Alister [thogh he was at least funny nd pretty bad ass]
> 
> That black guy better not be  Kaiden Painted brown


l o l I hope the Jacob has an ego like Knaye West. That would be so cash. 



Hangatýr said:


> Likable? Try bland. Carth v2.0. That was the beauty of ME, I hated all human party-members!
> 
> I didn't mind Atton as much as Carth, personally.
> 
> Maybe in ten years orso we'll have a Mass Effect MMO.



Bland for guys, epic for us chicks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2009)

lol 10 years?

ME3 will have some fucked up open ending like WC3 or KotOR 2 which will undoubtedly lead into some MMO faggotry


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

If they do make an MMO (which I really hope they don't), then I want to be an Asari and open up a strip club full of Asari dancers.

And a couple of male strippers just for The Boss...and if there are any other gamers who actually like the male characters.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you guys pre-ordered? After comparing the pre-order bonuses, I decided to go with the red armor. Yes, I don't know its name, but its abilities seem to be more useful for my adept Shepard than the Terminus Armor and its weapon. The Collector's Armor should be pretty BA too. Although, I'm probably going to be using the Dragon Armor. ...although I don't know its abilities yet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2009)

I preordered with Amazon a while ago.

I'll use whatever armor has the best plusses because I'm a point whore that doesn't acknowledge cosmetic features that the game doesn't acknowledge.

When wearing the Dragon Armor gives me +'s with a certain faction I'll consider it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

Think I'm gonna pre-order through GameStop.  I'll take the armor and the extra heavy-weapon.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

Re-playing part 1 now. God love the first...gonna love this one more probably.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 30, 2009)

I preorderd the CE 

I am getting it ALL :WOW


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2009)

Preordered the CE with Amazon. Release day delivery.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

I pre-ordered CE with Gamestop. I want heavy weapon..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

I...didn't preorder anything cause my store will get it early


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I...didn't preorder anything cause my store will get it early



Excuse me while I high five your face.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

Come to New York 3 days before the game comes out and I'll give you a copy! =D


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 30, 2009)

Lucky bastard getting the game early...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah but hes not gonna get any of the WOOT pre-orderd shit


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

What's the pre-order stuff anyway? Is it gamestop exclusive? If so gamestop can kiss my ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What's the pre-order stuff anyway? Is it gamestop exclusive? If so gamestop can kiss my ass.



2 bad ass armors, a gun that shoots black holes, the Collectors edition, gives  you Collector Armor, and a Collector's Gun

Edit: its GS exclusive iam pretty sure


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I already got the dragon age badass armor, will get collector's aswell. So I miss out on a armor and a gun that shoots black holes...yet I get to play it early. I say a fair balance


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Gamestop gets one armor and a heavy weapon, and then pre-order from other places (Amazon, etc.) get other armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> 2 bad ass armors, a gun that shoots black holes, the Collectors edition, gives  you Collector Armor, and a Collector's Gun
> 
> Edit: its GS exclusive iam pretty sure



So does that mean you can give me codes?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2009)

Game Trailers has Revealed Mordin [the Salarian]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude, that was posted on GT two weeks ago. xD


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh joy, so not only do we have ms. "im a badass, look at me, i'm a badass, a badass your heaaarrr meeee?, we now have ms. "i will do anything foooorrrrr youuuuuu"

Great.

At least Tali is still there.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Come to New York 3 days before the game comes out and I'll give you a copy! =D


 You are so mean to me.  If only I lived in NY. 



Han Solo said:


> Oh joy, so not only do we have ms. "im a badass, look at me, i'm a badass, a badass your heaaarrr meeee?, we now have ms. "i will do anything foooorrrrr youuuuuu"
> 
> Great.
> 
> At least Tali is still there.


You should feel lucky.. where is my man bitch.. I doubt Jacob would be a man bitch.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Oh joy, so not only do we have ms. "im a badass, look at me, i'm a badass, a badass your heaaarrr meeee?, we now have ms. "i will do anything foooorrrrr youuuuuu"
> 
> Great.
> 
> At least Tali is still there.



Judge a whole character on a 3 minute clip is always smart.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Judge a whole character on a 3 minute clip is always smart.



I'm not.

They could end up being good, but I dislike the premise of both of them. Two horrible and fairly common streotypes for female characters in the fantasy/Sci-fi genre.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Haters are gonna hate.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not.
> 
> They could end up being good, but I dislike the premise of both of them. Two horrible and fairly common streotypes for female characters in the fantasy/Sci-fi genre.



The entire premise of mass effect is taking old Sci Fi cliches and archetypes and making them better


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I'm not.
> 
> They could end up being good, but I dislike the premise of both of them. Two horrible and fairly common streotypes for female characters in the fantasy/Sci-fi genre.



Well I thought the same when I first saw the characters for ME1. Wrex was the big bad bounty hunter. Ashly the racist bitch you love yet hate. And so on. They all seemed familiar but once you got down into the game and learned about em they became interesting, for me anyway.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well I thought the same when I first saw the characters for ME1. Wrex was the big bad bounty hunter. Ashly the racist bitch you love yet hate. And so on. They all seemed familiar but once you got down into the game and learned about em they became interesting, for me anyway.



Bioware has a good track record of creating good characters, but I am really apprehensive of these two, Subject Zero especially.

Well, I'll see how they are when the game comes out I guess.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

> There will be a new video on the Engineer class over at IGN tomorrow.



..      ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope they post a video of the Soldier class soon.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy shit,so much new information regarding classes and characters..


I hope BioWare doesn't spoil too much..


And the goddamned Reapers..must know more about them!!!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm trying to avoid more of the new material now so that I don't spoil myself as much as I did for Dragon Age.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2009)

EPIC PREVIEW MUST READ


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I hope they post a video of the Soldier class soon.


Soldier class is so lame.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 3, 2009)

It's actually pretty fun if you make it so your party has a soldier and a vanguard.  You can literally rush right in and take everyone down.  

Besides, Assault Riles rock.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2009)

Tech and Biotic abilities are a lot more fun than just soaking up damage and shooting things.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't really think that they were that much more fun.  In the sequel, my opinion will most likely change because you can chain the attacks together and stuff.


----------



## James (Dec 3, 2009)

Eh, I'm not sure I like the sound of how they've changed exploration.

Sure the planets in the first one were often empty and driving the Mako over mountains and the like was a pest...but the sheer number of explorable planets and the freedom you had to drive around their large surface area...that's what gave the game its epic sense of scale to me. There wasn't always interesting stuff to do on planets and surveying metals is a chore...but I liked the way I had the option to just drive around vast alien worlds if I wanted to, like I was really a human in the future charting the universe through exploration.

The new game seemingly removes the ability to explore planet surfaces and replaces it with some minigame you use to find things of interest on a planet from above. Some planets have mission options and you select them to go straight to a specific mission, so I guess to a limited area of a planet, a specific level.

Sure that sounds more streamlined but it also sounds more limiting in terms of freedom of exploration. It reminds me of when Final Fantasy X removed the classic world map system. It did streamline the experience, but it also completely robbed me of the feeling that I was exploring a vast world.

Maybe I'm overreacting I guess, I just hope that this game retains the atmosphere that makes the first game special. The scale of exploration contributes to about 50% of what defined the first game for me.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Tech and Biotic abilities are a lot more fun than just soaking up damage and shooting things.



Actually, as a soldier, I would just have my character rush in and rifle-butt everything.

In regards to exploration, I rather disliked "surveying" planet surfaces because of the terrain. If they had used a flying vehicle instead of the Mako, I probably would've enjoyed it more, since I wouldn't constantly be trying to take a 90 degree mountain.


----------



## James (Dec 3, 2009)

^Well that's basically what I wanted. Imagine how awesome it would be if you had perhaps a vehicle that could convert from flight mode into ground mode, like boost into the air to fly over a mountain, then reconvert into ground mode to land onto the area you wanted to reach, then get out and walk.

That's the kind of improvements I wanted to see to exploration, that and no button pressing rubbish for surveying elements. 

I appreciate their new system has meant they could focus on improving the sub missions themselves more (instead of the same bases copied and pasted over 50 planets) but I wish the exploration itself hadn't been downplayed.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2009)

Exploring was never a big thing for me in the first game, it was 50% story/characters and 50% combat since it was different then most. And it seems they improved on both of those so it makes me want this game so much more *Goes back to play 1 again*


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't mind exploring the worlds and such... what I do mind is the Mako and hard to reach places.  It seemed like they put such and such items at hard to reaches places so it will add up to the total amount of play time.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 3, 2009)

so when is this coming out?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 3, 2009)

January 26 in the States.  Not sure about other regions.  

And I hated a couple of the planets that had tons of mountains.  It was a bitch to travel all over the planet in the Mako.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2009)

I did like exploring the worlds, though the Mako made it a pain. I hope they improved on it. Otherwise its going to suck driving that thing again


----------



## Corran (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the Mako even back? All the vids I've seen I haven't seen it.

So it looks like I will be keeping Blue Chick in my party most of the time


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2009)

Mass effect will be 2 disc? Holy shit that means ALOT of cutscenes =D


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

2 disc? Shit was that in the interview? OMG... wiiiiiiiiiin.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2009)

Corran said:


> Is the Mako even back? All the vids I've seen I haven't seen it.
> 
> So it looks like I will be keeping Blue Chick in my party most of the time


I don't know. I should have put "if they have it". Though I think they would



crazymtf said:


> Mass effect will be 2 disc? Holy shit that means ALOT of cutscenes =D



That is a lot. It's going to be great


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Mass effect will be 2 disc? Holy shit that means ALOT of cutscenes =D



where did you here that?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> where did you here that?




Good shit ;3  I am of the opinion that having to change disks makes an epic game feel that much more epic.  Other than some silly emotions, shit doesn't matter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> *Good shit ;3  I am of the opinion that having to change disks makes an epic game feel that much more epic*.  Other than some silly emotions, shit doesn't matter.



Me as well hehe and its great for cliff hangers


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

Indeed, 2 disk can mean this will be the most epic rpg evas  ME1 is already a 9/10 to me, so it can only go up!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Indeed, 2 disk can mean this will be the most epic rpg evas  ME1 is already a 9/10 to me, so it can only go up!



*9?*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah, reminds me of the Final Fantasy series...awesome.

Gotta remember to install both of the discs to my harddrive though.  Don't want to have to get another copy or something because one of my discs gets scratched.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

Few problems like glitches, wall cover kinda sucks DICK, and didn't love all the powers. However the shooting was fine, the story was excellent, voice acting is top notch, and the graphics are amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

Im still jizzing over the fact that it's a 2 disc rpg...


----------



## Corran (Dec 4, 2009)

People want disc swapping? Okay......

I'm guessing most of the size comes from dialogue, can't wait to see how many discs Old Republic will need


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

^ What's wrong with it? The more the merrier. It doesn't bother me at all.

.. and Old Republic is MMOP... so.. IDK 1 to start with? Oh damn.. WoW is like 4 disc isn't it?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2009)

Corran said:


> People want disc swapping? Okay......
> 
> I'm guessing most of the size comes from dialogue, can't wait to see how many discs Old Republic will need



Because it means alot of content. And yes getting my ass up for a second to switch disc to have more content is fine with me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 4, 2009)

It's not that difficult to swap discs...you'll only have to do it once per play-through.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2009)

There's a fair chance it'll just install one disk too.  Yay 4GB installs!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

^ I forgot about that.  EPIC.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 5, 2009)

Engineer video for all who like tactical play.

Still waiting for Soldier but i'm leaning towards Vanguard this time, seems like i could have some fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Awwww ye. Can't wait to see the Vanguard/Infiltrator vids.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's the vanguard vid been out a while.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 5, 2009)

lol them boobs.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 5, 2009)

Got to love them Asari.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn, Engineer class looks like a lot more fun than they were in the first one.  I just want to spam those Drones that are bombs...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Hagi said:


> Here's the vanguard vid been out a while.



Meant more along the lines of the Engineer vid.


----------



## Spectre (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope they made subquests more diverse this time. Other than that, game should be great.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't get why some think multiple discs is so terrible. Don't you have to get up and put the disc in to play in the first place.


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2009)

^I guess some people are pretty over obsessive and have a hissy fit thinking about their immersion being spoiled, by being reminded they're playing a videogame.

Something like that anyway? If it isn't due to the fact it's a break in flow then I don't understand why it bothers anyone.

Personally I could not give less of a damn. I didn't give a damn in the ps1 days, hell it even seemed kind of cool back then. Nowadays it doesn't mean anything either way to me, although I'm glad they're not going the route of compressing content to hell to fit it into one disc.

I don't expect the game to be any longer though, more discs does not = more length. Perhaps more dialogue, more intricate and well presented content and less driving around doing nothing yes, but not necessarily a longer experience as a whole. I know some people are quick to make the assumption that more discs automatically means hundreds of hours of gameplay.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 5, 2009)

Changing discs is not so bad. 

That vanguard looks pretty cool. I think I will have that as my class


----------



## The Boss (Dec 5, 2009)

^ Imma stay solider.. for sure.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm just gonna stay as whatever class my Shepard was in the first one.  But now, to choose which one I'll start with...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2009)

*remembers when King's Quest 3 was on 5ish 5 1/2" floppy disks*

*sighs at kids today*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I had a word muncher game or something on a floppy disk...

I can't wait for the comics to come out...more chances to see Liara in action.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

i want my solider vid!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

So i played the first game, and definitely enjoyed it a lot, however i thought it was a bit overrated and definitely missed the mark on some key things (for me). So i have some questions as to how they've improved it.

Combat: I've seen some videos, and it definitely looks more streamlined and fluid. Also, the adept and engineer seem to be a lot more fun, especially the adept (who i found to be too supportish in ME1 for my tastes). 

However, does anybody have any info on the difficulty? I remember as a soldier (with wrex and kaiden),  by the time I got to about half way through i was completely dominating and faced very little opposition for the rest of the game.

Sidequests: My biggest complaint. They made such a huge deal about exploration and all the extensive sidequests that i was really let down by the "Go to this planet, find this base, kill everything, get something" nature of a good deal of them. Any info on whether or not they've changed this?

AI: Both the Enemy and Ally AIs left a bit to be desired, and it was especially annoying when trying to command my squadmates. Any word on how the AI has been improved in this game?

I know i could probably find this out by searching through enough articles, but I figured this would be faster.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought the difficulty was fine in the first one...playing on Insanity as a new character was a challenge at the beginning.  Towards the end, it got easier but I couldn't just charge up and expect to win.  For the sequel, I think they removed the function of carrying your character over to a new game, so I think they made all of the difficulty setting available at the beginning...or something like that.

For A.I. control, you can tell individual members where to go (if you've seen the gameplay trailers, you'll notice two location arrows and one party member goes to one location while the other goes to the next).

That's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I thought the difficulty was fine in the first one...playing on Insanity as a new character was a challenge at the beginning.  Towards the end, it got easier but I couldn't just charge up and expect to win.  For the sequel, I think they removed the function of carrying your character over to a new game, so I think they made all of the difficulty setting available at the beginning...or something like that.
> 
> For A.I. control, you can tell individual members where to go (if you've seen the gameplay trailers, you'll notice two location arrows and one party member goes to one location while the other goes to the next).
> 
> That's all I can remember off the top of my head.



Admittedly i never played insanity, i just remember veteran being very easy, hardcore wasn't too bad though. Still, it really annoying having to beat the game once to get to what i felt was "normal".

Ah yea thinking back i did notice that. I wouldn't mind some better squad control though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck soldiers.



who needs fucking jedi powers and drones when you have enough weaponry to take an entire city by yourself


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

I want this game now. Damnit it's the only game in years I've felt the desire to read news on every day. The scale of the project is just so huge that it blows me away and I want it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> who needs fucking jedi powers and drones when you have enough weaponry to take an entire city by yourself



My philosophy.

Although with the redesign of biotics powers and the new weapons (smgs, heavy pistols) the adept definitely looks more appealing.

Jury's still out on the engineer.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 6, 2009)

Soldier is definitely one of the more power classes, but in terms of how much fun you get out of the experience I think the biotics and tech powers yield a greater fun factor.  Personally I'll probably use at least three classes in the game, Infiltrator will be my first play through since that's what I used in my first playthrough, then I'll go with a biotic class, either Vanguard or full adept, then I'll go with Soldier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2009)

Iam defiantly going solider paragon first play through

then Senetinel Renagade next one


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Iam defiantly going solider paragon first play through


This. 

Default Male shep Biotic renegade for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

Vanguard always is the most appealing for me so like ME1 I'll stick to it. However upon replaying it I wanna try full on bionic class.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Iam defiantly going solider paragon first play through
> 
> then Senetinel Renagade next one



Likewise. Then either an adept or infiltrator (for some reason  i love engineer+sniper rifle)

Sentinel is the adept/engineer combo right?

Either my adept or infiltrator is going to be renegade. Hopefully there are lines as awesome as "Because it's a *BIG, STUPID, JELLYFISH*."


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Vanguard always is the most appealing for me so like ME1 I'll stick to it. However upon replaying it I wanna try full on bionic class.



Biotics are fun.  I like it more than the solider class TBH... but Soldiers are...


----------



## Bluth (Dec 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Likewise. Then either an adept or infiltrator (for some reason  i love engineer+sniper rifle)
> [/B]."



You know I don't really know why I like the engineer+sniper rifle combo either, I guess it might be because it's supposed to be the special ops sort of option.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Sentinel is the adept/engineer combo right?
> 
> "



Exacta

since soldiers are the only ones who can uses all the weapons now, its gonna be awesome being a walking armory


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Exacta
> 
> since soldiers are the only ones who can uses all the weapons now, its gonna be awesome being a walking armory



What weapons do the other classes have access to?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Exacta
> 
> since soldiers are the only ones who can uses all the weapons now, its gonna be awesome being a walking armory



All you need is force push and a shotgun to handle them fuckers


----------



## Bluth (Dec 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> What weapons do the other classes have access to?



I'm fairly certain that it's going to be the same as the first game.  The only difference is that everyone has access to the heavy weapons, and the pistol class will have a few variants (SMGs, heavy pistols, etc.).

Soldiers get everything, Infiltrators get pistols and sniper rifles, Vanguard get shotguns and pistols, and everyone else get only pistols.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Assault Riffles...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

Partial Cast list is up on Ign...i'm definitely getting this game now.

Martin Sheen
Adam Baldwin  (Firefly, Chuck)
Yvonne Stahovski (Chuck)
Michael Dorn aka Fuckin' WORF

I'm so so pumped. Martin Sheen is awesome in pretty much anything, and im a huge Chuck fan so im pretty excited.

full article: 

EDIT: I think Baldwin is gonna be krogan, fuck yea.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh god..the voice talent in this game..

Oh god..

The new Gamespot VA Trailer..






The only downside is that I want to have sex with the Normandy SR2 now..

*" I am the Normandy.." *


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome video, do want this game right the fuck now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 10, 2009)

Well shit...can't wait to see all the character interactions.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

HOLLY SHIT!!!! GRAPHIC IS AMAZING..


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2009)

^ That almost looks real


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw the voice talent, wow. Carrie Ann Moss, Martin Sheen, etc. 

You could actually cast a A movie using this group. I can't recall a game with so much VA talent.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking forward to a new sex scene.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to new sex scene_s_.  Hopefully you can have sex more than once in one play-through...and with more than one person.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2009)

@ that video

Holy shit this is gonna be awesome

Martin Sheen chillin in his chair smokin a cig being all illusive and shit 

And as for Yvonne Strahovski....well, picture's worth a 100 words right? 


Seriously though everyone seems top notch, and adam baldwin saying it's "blade runner meets serenity" is one of the best possible hype lines i could hear.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

I lol'd at Shepard's voice actor's face.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I lol'd at Shepard's voice actor's face.



Umm..they didn't show him in the VA video..

And Shepard is based on this guy:


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..they didn't show him in the VA video..
> 
> And Shepard is based on this guy:



He was that guy at the end with the baseball cap.  

.. and I know they model Shepard after that guy.. 

Who the fuck do you think I am.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..they didn't show him in the VA video..
> 
> And Shepard is based on this guy:



I'd rather hit the fictional version.


----------



## Munken (Dec 11, 2009)

The Boss said:


> HOLLY SHIT!!!! GRAPHIC IS AMAZING..



Looks like CG


----------



## Tobi Freak (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that I'll buy this game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2009)

Munken said:


> Looks like CG


Definitely a CG.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

Munken said:


> Looks like CG



That's from the first part of the theatrical trailer that shall be released tomorrow on IGN!





And The Boss..the dude with the red cap is NOT the man that voices Shepard.


The guy with the red cap is Adam Baldwin and he voices a quarian..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> And The Boss..the dude with the red cap is NOT the man that voices Shepard.
> 
> 
> The guy with the red cap is Adam Baldwin and he voices a quarian..



Are you sure..  cuz he said the same exact lines Sheppard said...  Must re-watch video....  ... but later. Right now is lazy time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2009)

to epic 

Want 

Game

NAOH


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> to epic
> 
> Want
> 
> ...



*"I am the Normandy.."*



It was at that line delivered so gently and sexy that I casually jizzed in my pants.

True story.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't casually jizz in my pants...I violently jizzed in my pants.  Along with when I found out who else is in on the voice acting.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

I jizzed at the Illusive man. SRSLY one of my favorite actor. Just too much win.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

Mass Effect Sentinel Class video reveal:





Tech Armor.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

^ I came buckets!  

It's a shame Alenko wont be in your team...  I want to see him use them tech powers.  ... and armor. :fapfapfap


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2009)

I might actually enjoy playing as a Sentinel this time around...

That tech armor looks sweet...especially the shock wave it sends out when it goes down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2009)

Holy shit!

Sentinel looks awesome!

but Can i haz solider now?


----------



## Bluth (Dec 12, 2009)

Man, I have never been this excited for a game ever.  It just keeps getting better and better.  I have every belief that this will become the greatest RPG ever.  You have such great characters, an engaging storyline, choices (yet still having a great narrative), cinematic style, VA acting that is top of the line, gameplay that is diverse and caters to various styles, graphics that have been improved and seem to be excellent, bugs have been fixed.  The game makes you feel like you really are Shepard.

I can only imagine what I'm going to feel like for ME3 if ME2 is as good as I think it's going to be.


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2009)

^I think Mass Effect 2 will end up being the best of the 3. In most trilogies the final entry falls flat unless they really manage to nail the conclusion perfectly and still get the pacing down while still trying to wrap everything up. 

But yeah it's been a while since I've been so hyped for a game. The scale of the project is just breath-taking. It's the way all the choices have an effect that really gets me too, when you combine stuff like that with character customisation you get a great sense of a really personalised experience, like this is YOUR character.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

I wonder what direction they're going to take all the Nordic Mythology inspired things.

And hot dang! The Sentinel is finally not gay anymore! I really like the fact that they're diversifying the various classes so much, and giving them their own special things.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 12, 2009)

James said:


> ^I think Mass Effect 2 will end up being the best of the 3. In most trilogies the final entry falls flat unless they really manage to nail the conclusion perfectly and still get the pacing down while still trying to wrap everything up.



I have so much confidence in Bioware that I have hope that it will have a great ending.  The danger that I see is if EA somehow gets their fingers in how the game ends.  I do worry that they might fool around with it in order to open it to the possibility of spinoffs or even more sequels. 

Overall though I have confidence in Bioware to give us a great ending.


----------



## Kri (Dec 12, 2009)

Hopefully this is still up later.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Hopefully this is still up later.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2009)

I jizzed in my pants.

When I went to change my pants, I was still jizzing...

Holy shit!  December 22 can't come soon enough!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I jizzed in my pants.
> 
> When I went to change my pants, I was still jizzing...
> 
> Holy shit!  December 22 can't come soon enough!



nether can january


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

OMFFFG....  

Do we even have a fap icon here? * DEC 22!!!!!*


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> OMFFFG....
> 
> Do we even have a fap icon here? * DEC 22!!!!!*



alister icon 

and holy shit nice trailer

bioware is doing the marketing right


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 13, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Hopefully this is still up later.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

^ No..


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> alister icon
> 
> and holy shit nice trailer
> 
> bioware is doing the marketing right



its the power of EA


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes Bioware is nothing with EA.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 13, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Isn't that the same *VA* for Kaidan for the Illusive Man _[just more rough]_?



no, it's Martin Sheen


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 13, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Isn't that the same *VA* for Kaidan for the Illusive Man _[just more rough]_?



Na.  Here's some of the Voice Actors:




I'm glad that they got Jennifer Hale back...every time I hear my female Shepard speak, I'm reminded of Bastila.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2009)

So who is adam baldwin playing?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he's playing one of the male Quarians.  If you notice, during his screen time he'll talk about big guns and it'll cut to a scene of Shepard with a male Quarian holding a big gun.

And on Wikipedia, he's credited as playing Kal'Reegar.  Sounds like a Qurian name.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm pretty sure he's playing one of the male Quarians.  If you notice, during his screen time he'll talk about big guns and it'll cut to a scene of Shepard with a male Quarian holding a big gun.
> 
> And on Wikipedia, he's credited as playing Kal'Reegar.  Sounds like a Qurian name.



That kinda bums me out, since they don't have faces and all that. Adam Baldwin definitely seems more krogan to me. 

Basically, it seems difficult for a quarian to be a badass ha.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 14, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> That kinda bums me out, since they don't have faces and all that. Adam Baldwin definitely seems more krogan to me.
> 
> Basically, it seems difficult for a quarian to be a badass ha.



I think it's kind of cool that we are seeing a different kind of Quarian.  It's going to be interesting to see how we view some of the various aliens as we get to know them more.  If you listen to the slight bit of dialog from Baldwin then we see that not all Quarians are as reserved as Tali, there's diversity.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2009)

I think a lot of them would be badass...I mean, they lost their planet, and their living on ships all the time.  The vast majority of the Council Races look down upon them for unleashing the Geth, and those opinions must have worsened after the Citadel was invaded.  I think they have more than enough reason to be badass and jaded.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Male Quarians..  I like it that he swears too. Manly.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2009)

...you have shite taste in men, don't you? xD


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...you have *shite* taste in men, don't you? xD



l o l . . . 

So manly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2009)

Is someone hatin on adam baldwin? Because that would just be horrible. The guy is a badass in pretty much all his roles, and im looking forward to his role in this.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that they explained why your party member from ME1 wont be playable.. I understand. Please forgive me for ever doubting you Bioware. pek


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

This has happened again during a recent Polygamia interview with BioWare's Andrew Cho, where he first dodges the question by saying they've spent two years working on the Xbox 360 and PC versions. When pressed, he replied:

"We definitely want to give as many people as possible a chance to play the game. The Unreal engine is cross-platform. I think maybe the only platform it doesn't work on is the Wii."

It sounds like they want to give some ME luv to the Ps3.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

They can have mass effect 1 and 2 if we can get uncharted 1 and 2


----------



## James (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it makes its way to PS3 eventually since the property is in EA's hands now and they certainly wouldn't mind getting it out on another system.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it should onto the PS3 as well, it's such a fantastic game. The win should be shared.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 17, 2009)

^I would need something of equal value from Sony to give up ME to the Playstation.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

Bluth said:


> ^I would need something of equal value from Sony to give up ME to the Playstation.




still aren't happy with MGS franchise?  what about if we add Haze?  a great  dog frizzbie if you ask me .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 17, 2009)

They can get the series a year after we get the third one...as long as we get the MGS series.


----------



## James (Dec 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> still aren't happy with MGS franchise?  what about if we add Haze?  a great  dog frizzbie if you ask me .



Problem is it isn't the MGS franchise. It's the "Metal Gear" franchise. No one knows if Rising will be good or not, but it's been pretty clearly stated that it's a different type of game ("LIGHTNING BOLT ACTION") as opposed to the traditional MGS experience. Hideo Kojima isn't directing either.

Now if MGS4 came to 360 it'd be a different story...but it seems it never will.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

so... if ME comes to the PS3 it would be a injustice?


----------



## Bluth (Dec 17, 2009)

Would it be an injustice to have Uncharted or MGS4 come to the Xbox?  It goes both ways.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't care about that only fanboys got butthurted with those things.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I wouldn't care about that only fanboys got butthurted with those things.



Thank you. 

I don't care for the consoles war. I'm a neutral party.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I wouldn't care about that only fanboys got butthurted with those things.



I'd be a little put out if PS3 got ME 1 and 2 and we didn't get anything (really want uncharted and infamous) in return.

Although pretty sure Xbox didn't give up jack (cept LOTSA money) to get FFXIII, so...

EDIT: Also, we didn't really get the metal gear franchise, im trying real real hard not to hate on Metal Gear Rising...but i cant help but assume the worst.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not saying that i would rant and rave about losing Mass Effect, I'm just saying I would be a tiny bit unhappy if it were to occur. 

I wish we didn't have exclusives at all, but it's always going to be a reality.  Personally Im not a huge Halo or Gears fan, so I really don't care about those exclusives, as well the only game on the PS3 that I would really want is Uncharted, though if I had to pick between Uncharted and Mass Effect, I'm going ME all the way.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 17, 2009)

I want games to stay exclusive to certain consoles. If they don't, then why the fuck did I buy all 3 consoles.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 17, 2009)

man, it's becoming harder and harder not to spoil yourself with all the previews that have come out in the last few days.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't been looking. The release date is coming up relatively quickly.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes.. it's getting hard to stay away.. but I've been doing good.. .. sort of...


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if you bought Dragon age for the PC or PS3, will I still be able to use the blood dragon armor code for the XBOX360 version of Mass effect 2?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2009)

Why does it feel like trailers are trying to guilt me for playing female Shepard?


----------



## Bluth (Dec 19, 2009)

^ yes, I'm sort of disappointed that it's been exclusively male Shepard, personally I found fem Shep to have the better VA work, I want to hear her voice in the trailers.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Why does it feel like trailers are trying to guilt me for playing female Shepard?



Because you jack off to female characters.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

The World said:


> Does anyone know if you bought Dragon age for the PC or PS3, will I still be able to use the blood dragon armor code for the XBOX360 version of Mass effect 2?



I don't think that's how it works.. since you would need to DL the Dragon Age armor into your 360 to play with it.... and it's in your PC/PS3.. sooooooo... I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 19, 2009)

The World said:


> Does anyone know if you bought Dragon age for the PC or PS3, will I still be able to use the blood dragon armor code for the XBOX360 version of Mass effect 2?



Yeah, they said you'd be able to. I think the code is linked to your Bioware or EA account, can't remember.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Because you jack off to female characters.



Beats generic space marine NO.034929302939384


Anyway, I understand they're trying to appeal to the bros who do nothing but play Halo and it's forsaken seed but at least they could allude to the that you do have Gender choices. I'm very curious to here if I could pursue various Lesbian encounters with new characters.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully it will not be as awful as the first one in the RPG department :S


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

^ Whoa.. I dun even know what that is...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow... a failed attempt at good cosplaying. They could've at least put on more clothing if they weren't going to color their entire bodies blue.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Koppachino said:


> Yeah, they said you'd be able to. I think the code is linked to your Bioware or EA account, can't remember.



Thanks....now I just need to set up a ea account.......


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

Having an Atari wife would be the bomb-diggity.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Is that the one where you can link minds while having sex? I forgot.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

They're the hot blue ones that stay fine as hell for a millenium.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes to both.

Not sure if these have been posted yet:






*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange, it says 'Reload' during one part of the video during the droid-battle...guess they got rid of the heat sink system they were talking about.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 19, 2009)

Man, I cannot *wait* for this game to come out. It already looks badass!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Having an Atari wife would be the bomb-diggity.



You confused me for a moment because I was thinking of the video game company Atari.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 19, 2009)

Same.  I was like, maybe she could get you the game before the release date or something...

But yeah, I would not say no to having an Asari as my wife.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

And yes, they got rid of the overheating. I wonder how the ammo system'll work, though. I do not want to buy it every fucking time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope the next villain is as cool as Saren was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope the next villain is as cool as Saren was.



I hope the next villain can take a few more hits though 

Seriously, Saren was an awesome pushover.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder if Cerberus will end up betraying you in the end...Bioware does enjoy putting traitors in their games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I hope the next villain can take a few more hits though
> 
> Seriously, Saren was an awesome pushover.



Yeah, it doesn't help that you can make him kill himself either.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2009)

Well..if you want to see the beginning story of Mass Effect 2 here is the video for it  :






The only catch is that it's in German..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 21, 2009)

Damnit...if only I had kept up with my German after taking three years of it in high school...

Well, at least most of it was pretty easy to follow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It makes sense now, why Shepard said "You woke me up" or something like that to the Illusive Man in earlier trailers now.  Guess his armor was damaged or something during the attack on the _Normandy_, so he was recovered by Cerberus and put in a stasis while he was being healed.  Gives a valid reason as to why your appearance would change from the first one (that is, if you choose to do so).


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2009)

I think It's a good idea to stay away from here until the 26...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone buying for PC version? I'm torn between 360 or PC version.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone buying for PC version? I'm torn between 360 or PC version.



Always PC version for me.



The Boss said:


> I think It's a good idea to stay away from here until the 26...



I'm just skimming through posts in here and not clicking on spoilers.


----------



## Corran (Dec 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone buying for PC version? I'm torn between 360 or PC version.



I'm buying for PC, mainly because I don't have a 360  But I also found that I liked the interface better on the PC. Easier for me to send commands and switch weapons for the party.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll be getting it for the 360, mainly because my PC wouldn't be able to handle the game smoothly.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm getting it for the 360 even though it's broken.  I should fix that....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 21, 2009)

You have about a month to fix it...more than enough time.

New info about changes from the first game:





*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, now I'm confused.  In this trailer, at one part it says "Overheat"...can the guns overheat and run out of ammo now?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm getting it for 360. Unlike Dragon Age this game was built for a console audience. 


Anyone else think the Infiltrator class looks a little silly? Optic camouflage is neat and all but doing it right in front of the enemy defeats the purpose. This game really doesn't look like it has a stealthy approach in mind. But that could just be me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's better than it was in the first one.  The camouflage may be unrealistic, but it would make sneaking around and getting headshots so much easier.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 22, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm getting it for 360. Unlike Dragon Age this game was built for a console audience.


Ray Muzyka said both versions are built from ground up, unlike the 360 port to pc version from first ME.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 22, 2009)

...
Why isn't anyone talking about the extended Blur trailer that just got released? It looks badass and awesome!
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TPfJ1qY4Z4[/Youtube]


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 22, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ...
> Why isn't anyone talking about the extended Blur trailer that just got released? It looks badass and awesome!
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TPfJ1qY4Z4[/Youtube]



With all the ruckus they made about this trailer..all I could think of was "This is it?".


It left me with a "meh" feeling..


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ...
> Why isn't anyone talking about the extended Blur trailer that just got released? It looks badass and awesome!
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TPfJ1qY4Z4[/Youtube]



Probably because it just came out.

Not too bad. It didn't spoil too much, so that's always appreciated.


----------



## Weebl (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, i wanted to see other characters animated, not some random action scene.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Mass Errect boner right now.  I miss Wrex though.  Thane is fucking... hawt. I hope he is romanceable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty damn sweet...just wished that they had shown some other characters in action.  Would have liked to see Subject Zero and Samara.

Also, the achievement list has been put out, but looking at them is spoiling a lot of the game:  


*Spoiler*: __ 



So there are seven achievements for recruiting people (Subject Zero, Grunt, GArrus, Mordin Tali, Samara, and Thane).  Also, it looks like the highest level you can get to is 30; that's the only achievement for reaching a certain level.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you get a thresome this time because Shepard try in ME1 and the girls didn't want or just Asley


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2009)

Haven't heard anything about threesomes yet.  Hopefully you'll be able to.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 22, 2009)

That trailer was awesome. Cant wait for this game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2009)

In be4 nude patch for pc :ho

who here actually makes their own character?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

^ You mean as in not play with the default male shep? I play as my own female Shep.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2009)

I play as my own custom Shepard too. When I did play as the default Shepard, I went with the Renegade choices. The dude is cold, man.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

Same here.. when I played as default male shep... I go 100% renegade.


----------



## James (Dec 23, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who here actually makes their own character?



"actually" ? That implies most people don't.

I always figured that more people went with custom characters than default with Mass Effect. It's part of the experience to me with the game, shaping the looks of your character as well as their personality and actions. 

Both of my characters are custom.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 23, 2009)

I normally go with default shepherd, but with a few tweaks here and there.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

Oooooh, Infiltrator!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

I changed my shepard completly, he had red hair, and was more menacing looking.

Nice set Boss also.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oooooh, Infiltrator!



Oh, hell yes! Tactic Camo FTW!


----------



## Adonis (Dec 26, 2009)

James said:


> "actually" ? That implies most people don't.
> 
> I always figured that more people went with custom characters than default with Mass Effect. It's part of the experience to me with the game, shaping the looks of your character as well as their personality and actions.
> 
> Both of my characters are custom.



I'm apparently one of the few craftsman that can custom-make a Shepard that doesn't look like his mother botched an abortion.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2009)

Couple of short videos about Thane and Grunt:

Thane:  

Grunt:  

And info about porting your character over:


----------



## Blackheart17 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Grunt video was cooler imo, because I liked how he tackles Shepard, and Shepard has the emotionless badass look on his face.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, he also has the Renegade thing going, seeing as he has those red lines on his chin.  Hopefully, they'll do a video like this for Subject Zero and Samara.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 29, 2009)

i hope they make it more diverse it was prety boring game with mainly geth as enemy


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I know that you'll be fighting the Geth and the Collectors.  I think they said that the Geth would have a smaller role in the sequel though.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm apparently one of the few craftsman that can custom-make a Shepard that doesn't look like his mother botched an abortion.



Yep and female Shepard alwasy got some nast scars it's just ugly.

Oh and btw Renegate Shepard gets you the best quest in this game that way, i just love when he says "You want respect you píce of shit? Here you go!" 100% Renegate for the win.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

Geez just saw voicing trailer for ME2 and it's uhmayzing  Though gotta say that azari Samara is ugly as fuck, I'd rather much had Liara stay. Still I'm more than happy that Tali comes back in the team


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 3, 2010)

This is my most anticipated game for this year. I've already pre-ordered the collectors edition. Jan 26th just can't come fast enough. 

I'm ready to take a week off from university.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2010)

Jan. 26th is right around the corner. Then it's going to be epic Shepard madness.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm ready to take a week off...too bad I can't.  Oh well, at least with all the budget cuts, I don't have that many classes so I got more time for gaming!

And is it just me, or are Grunt's arms longer than Wrex's?  I seem to remember Wrex having really short arms...I'm thinking they changed it in order to make it more realistic.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe it has to do with Grunt being younger. Not sure.

I kinda thought of going back through ME so I could have Wrex alive but Grunt's growing on me...ferocious dude. And he got a tackle move :amazed Straight beeeast.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that the only characters from the first game that you can use as party members are Tali and Garrus.  So it wouldn't really matter if you just want to use Grunt in your party and not Wrex; however, it could change the storyline by a lot if you let him live or not.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm quite happy that Tali and Garrus are returning. Devs have said that most of the characters from Mass Effect 1 are not recruitable because of the possibility of your squad members dying in the suicide mission. And since your previous squad members from ME1 are said to be the vital part of finale (ME3), I wonder if either Tali or Garrus will be killed off in ME2.


*Spoiler*: _Normandy_ 



The new ship (Normandy v2) looks amazing. Some of the interior looks a bit same as before, but you see some quite noticeable difference (Fish tank inside Shepperds room - you even have the option to customize it, add more fish and feed them / Bathroom / now able to see the core from the inside / weapons/armor customizing room / more rooms with more people / and you can check mission status or facebook using computers in the ship). Over all, its huge.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2010)

@Freedom rulez, could you spoiler tag some of that stuff? Some of us would prefer to have the choice of reading a spoiler rather than unintentionally coming upon it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> I'm quite happy that Tali and Garrus are returning.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure that you can save everyone.  If you check the achievement list, there are two achievements that are related to the suicide mission.  One, "Against All Odds" is earned by having Shepard survive the mission.  The second, "No One Left Behind" is earned by having your team survive the suicide mission.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you can save everyone.  If you check the achievement list, there are two achievements that are related to the suicide mission.  One, "Against All Odds" is earned by having Shepard survive the mission.  The second, "No One Left Behind" is earned by having your team survive the suicide mission.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad to hear that. But I wonder how this will play out in the next/last game with all of your squad members from ME1 and ME2 surviving (unless you killed wrex in the first game), we would have 2 Krogens, Asaris fighting alongside. That or they will probably be pushed into the corner as side kicks and let ME1 squads play the main role.


Anyways, Legion being on your team is quite interesting.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 4, 2010)

25 more days for me. ^_^

Too bad I'm most likely broke when it's released.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 4, 2010)

IGN will be showing Vangard class video tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the soldier video...hopefully they'll show it soon.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> IGN will be showing Vangard class video tomorrow.


My fave in ME <3


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still waiting for the soldier video...hopefully they'll show it soon.



Personally, I'm waiting to see the Soldier show off some physical hand-to-hand or melee combat. If I can go through the game DBZing each enemy, I will do that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's an achievement for killing a certain amount of enemies that have been punched, so I'm hoping that the soldier has some sort of hand-to-hand combat.  I just hope that they don't mean enemies that have been knocked down, like how in the first game you hit an enemy with your gun and they fall down.


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone getting the collectors edition?


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> Anyone getting the collectors edition?



Krory from NF.

I know so because he bribed about it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm checking out what the CE has. I might get it, but I'm not even sure if Ill have money for the regular copy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm getting it from Amazon.  Gamestop ran out when I tried to buy it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 Vanguard video..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice...but I was hoping that they would show a bit more.  I mean, we already saw charge in the Vanguard gameplay video that came out a couple of months ago.  

Still waiting for the soldier video...


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm getting it from Amazon.  Gamestop ran out when I tried to buy it.



I looked at both, When I saw the Amazon one I didn't really want another armor, but the features it has is awesome. Especially since I love dialog in games.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 5, 2010)

I pre-ordered the collectors edition from EB games. Sadly, it won't be a day 1 buy for me because I have an exam on that day.

"_The Collectors' Edition of Mass Effect 2 will feature a 48-page, hardcover art book, the first issue of the Mass Effect: Redemption comic, a bonus DVD with making-of footage, and exclusive in-game weapons and armor_"

I guess it's worth another 10 bucks.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 Vanguard video..



I was a soldier in ME 1.  I'm not really into all those different abilities.  I'd rather just lay you out with an automatic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2010)

Being an adept when you carry over the assault rifle skill is pretty fun though.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> I was a soldier in ME 1.  I'm not really into all those different abilities.  I'd rather just lay you out with an automatic.



QFT.

I also played as a Soldier and loved it..

Wonder what bonus abilities are in for it now that everybody can wear heavy armor..


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> QFT.
> 
> I also played as a Soldier and loved it..
> 
> Wonder what bonus abilities are in for it now that everybody can wear heavy armor..



Soldiers have the following -

Adrenaline Rush (Bullet-time, pretty much)
Concussive Shot
Disruptor Ammo
Incendiary Ammo
Cryo Ammo

That's it. Pretty underwhelming. Only real advantage is the ability to use all 19 weapons from all 6 weapon types. No other class has that.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

I really would've liked the soldier to specialize in hand-to-hand combat or just tackling things... but I guess the vanguard ability sort of covers tackling. As a soldier, all I did was rush into battles and butt enemies with my rifle. Krogan tackles? Nothing to fear there.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 6, 2010)

From the videos it seems that I'll I have to play as every class.  They all look really unique, which is a big improvement over the last ME.  Perhaps in the end they won't actually play that differently, but for now, I really do want to try every class, go active camo with the infiltrator, try the charge with the vanguard, use shockwave and singularity with the adept, combat drone with the Engineer, a little of everything with the Sentinel, and go bullet time with the soldier, they seem to seem to have distinct styles. 

To add to that I love how with each power you will be able to choose an evolved type of power when you max it out, it adds such a diversity to your own style, and offers a lot replay ability.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> QFT.
> 
> I also played as a Soldier and loved it..
> 
> Wonder what bonus abilities are in for it now that everybody can wear heavy armor..



No I meant that's why I liked the soldier above the other classes.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like you'll have to find something else to like about them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll definitely start as soldier, but then i'll go through the others.

Kinda bummed that the soldier doesn't have any new h2h stuff.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

*wonders why Krory did not post here yet*


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I'll definitely start as soldier, but then i'll go through the others.
> 
> Kinda bummed that the soldier doesn't have any new h2h stuff.



Hm, maybe the soldier will get something like that with a higher tier skill or specialization?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm hoping that Soldiers will get a higher defense/more health or a faster regen time.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

My soldier was nigh-invulnerable even without using the ability that makes them resist damage, so I don't think defense/health need more boosting. It's their offensive capabilities that need that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

soldiers will probably be the only ones that can use the heavy weapons

Like i said earlier in the thread

"who needs force powers when you have enough ordnance to take out a city"


----------



## Bluth (Jan 9, 2010)

^ I've seen videos in-game where Vanguards and other classes have heavy weapons.  The things that the Soldier have are concussion shot, bullet time, and all ammo types.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^ I've seen videos in-game where Vanguards and other classes have heavy weapons.  The things that the Soldier have are concussion shot, bullet time, and all ammo types.



really?

well that's not bad i was hoping for a little more bang though


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2010)

Why is the CE Edition on Amazon so expensive? :S


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Why is the CE Edition on Amazon so expensive? :S



whats the price?


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF FUCK! all i payed was 70 bucks at game stop


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah 

Is Amazon the only one that gives away that specific armor for the pre-order bonus?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2010)

The reason that it's so much is because you aren't buying it from Amazon, you're buying it from other sellers.  Amazon ran out; the prices that you see are what other people are selling it for.  It's like they're using Amazon as a Craig's List type of thing.  If you look at the list of sellers, Amazon isn't listed as one of them.  When I bought it through Amazon, it was $69.99.




Roy said:


> Is Amazon the only one that gives away that specific armor for the pre-order bonus?



Nope, you can get it through E.A.  Collector's Edition too, for only $69.95.


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome..thanks


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 OXM review= 9.5 !


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 OXM review= 9.5 !



before i click that link....are there spoilers?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> before i click that link....are there spoilers?



None that I could see..it is just the last page of the review with some thoughts!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah i just want the full soldier reveal.

Are there any videos of high level soldiers using Adrenaline rush? I feel like that's going to be the bread and butter power (sorta like charge and cloak for the vanguard and infiltrator) of the soldier.

Either way, im looking forward to my first playthrough as the soldier, just straight blastin bitches.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2010)

No XP for killing a enemy? Kinda weak...


----------



## Roy (Jan 10, 2010)

^Gayyy =/

Also..damn, I cant find any GS with CE Pre-Orders


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2010)

Should've pre-ordered earlier. I didn't preorder form Gamestop, but still... I just figure that Inferno Armor will be more useful to all of my Sheps rather than the armor and gun.


----------



## Roy (Jan 10, 2010)

I know, I know. I was going to, but... >_<


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoy your Inferno Armor. I know I will... along with my DA armor and Collector's armor.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^Gayyy =/
> 
> Also..damn, I cant find any GS with CE Pre-Orders



They were sold out like a week after the Collectors Edition was announced.  I was going to buy it online, but I didn't have enough money for it then.


----------



## Roy (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't want Inferno Armor. Ill already get DA Armor and CE Armor.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish we could play as Turians , raptor face ftw :ho


----------



## Kri (Jan 11, 2010)

That should have all the pages of the review if anyone is interested. I haven't read it myself to know if there're any spoilers, so, assume the worst. :3


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> That should have all the pages of the review if anyone is interested. I haven't read it myself to know if there're any spoilers, so, assume the worst. :3



Did I ever tell you that I love you..

Because now I do..


----------



## Roy (Jan 11, 2010)

I think every Gamestop in the country has sold out of the CE Editions


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNl2B2U0h4Q[/YOUTUBE]

 she looks like Sasha Grey


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn...can't wait to romance her.  Or maybe it'll just be a quickie.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2010)

pre-ordered the CE

delicious cover is delicious


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been trying to avoid this thread.  I pre-ordered my CE back in November. I'm so fucking excited. When the game comes out I will have at least 3 kickass armor for my Shepard.  I hope the other member in your party can equip them too. That would be money.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2010)

Soldier reveal vid is up on ign. Definitely going to be my first class, and the one im most excited about playing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm...no hand-to-hand.  Increased speed still looks like it would be beat out by the Vanguard's rush attack.  But, assault rifles are always awesome.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 12, 2010)

I pre-ordered my CE back in December.  I am so pumped for this game; I loved the first.  Only 2 more weeks!  I may have to wait a bit longer than that, though.  When I ordered my CE off of Gamestop I decided to save a bit of money by taking the free shipping option.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure about GameStop's shipping, but when I do the free shipping from Amazon for games, I always get it that afternoon.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

Fuck yes, I'm playing as solider on my first run as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2010)

There's a gun for every problem, and thats why im gonna be a soldier.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 13, 2010)

Soldier will be for my second run, after I've played through as my Adept and suffered from gun envy.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 14, 2010)

soldier first run in normal then infiltrator in hard for the sweet invisibility plus knowledge of when shit is going to get real during the game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, now that we've seen the soldier video, I want to see one of those little intro videos for Samara.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if she's related to Liara...maybe as the 'father' or something.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

you mean this? 
damn her cleavage..

looks really good compared to the first one from what i have seen and heared. they have dumbed down a lot of the game mechanics. now it feels much more like a shooter what i actually like. i don't want to waste much time in menues. i like the action and interaction parts with other characters more.

i've found this on :

*Spoiler*: _List of game mechanics that have been removed:_ 



- Removed hacking/electronics skills, replaced with a minigame.
- Removed charm/intimidate skills, rolled up into Paragon/Renegade now.
- Removed all weapon and armor skills, replaced with nothing.
- Removed equpping party members because, according to Bioware, it would be "onerous".
- Removed finding any items/equipment, now you find blueprints and have to build them with materials you earn through a tedious minigame (tedious according to OXM, that is).
- Removed all first aid/medicine skills because you now have shooter style auto-recharging health.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

Na, more like the one minute narrative trailers.  

Like:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwwww ye, auto-health!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 15, 2010)

> - Removed finding any items/equipment, now you find blueprints and have to build them with materials you earn through a tedious minigame (tedious according to OXM, that is)



Ugh, why? >___>  

I still need to pre-order the deluxe edition, but it's nowhere to be found. Damn it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

For p.c., right?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope, I want it for the 360 because my PC doesn't meet the minimum requirements. Thanks, though. 

I got ME during the Steam Holiday sale, which cost me less than 4 dollars.  I bought it even though my PC does not meet the minimum requirements. I couldn't pass it up, and eventually I will upgrade my PC [some time late 2010, early 2011] I also own a 360 copy. Talk about being a fan, eh?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, then you're looking for the Collector's Edition, not the Deluxe Edition.  The Deluxe Edition is only for P.C.




Add for Sci vs. Fi:  

Part 1 of the Sci vs. Fi:  

It should be showing on ScyFi on Tuesday January 19, 11/10 Central.


And Miranda is looking good...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 15, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Ugh, why? >___>



At first this irked me as well, but then I read something online that made sense.  When you're on a mission, you can't be lugging around 10 or so guns you found in lockers or on enemies.  This actually makes more sense, realistically.  However, I have some problems with other things (bolded)...



Lucius said:


> i've found this on :
> 
> *Spoiler*: _List of game mechanics that have been removed:_
> 
> ...



The first, I predict, will create problems with how the story is played.  Obviously, a lot of gamers (myself included) like to use Charm and Intimidate to see how situations can play out.  However, tying those skills to Paragon and Renegade points forces such players to strictly stick to either all Paragon choices or all Renegade choices, limiting the actual freedom in the game  to walk a kind of "shade of grey".

To the second and third, that just seems to be dumbing down RPG combat elements from the first game, which I do not approve of.

While this indicates that Mass Effect 2 will not be flawless to me, I'm still avidly looking forward to it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 15, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:
			
		

> The first, I predict, will create problems with how the story is played. Obviously, a lot of gamers (myself included) like to use Charm and Intimidate to see how situations can play out. However, tying those skills to Paragon and Renegade points forces such players to strictly stick to either all Paragon choices or all Renegade choices, limiting the actual freedom in the game to walk a kind of "shade of grey".
> 
> To the second and third, that just seems to be dumbing down RPG combat elements from the first game, which I do not approve of.
> 
> While this indicates that Mass Effect 2 will not be flawless to me, I'm still avidly looking forward to it.



Actually, removing charm/intimidate means there will probably be _three _separate, clear, endings and will have a positive effect on your experience. I will try to explain how I feel. Now I presuppose the following reasons could apply here for having chosen so:

- Choosing a specific path will open up the game for you. If you are always the guy who picks a "shade of grey", as you put it, you are effectively limiting your experience. The extremes are always more fascinating, as was the case in Mass Effect, at least. 

- I believe your premise is wrong too. I believe you won't be forced to strictly stick to one side or the other. All options will always be available to you, and the neutral choice will always remain. My ideal situation, if this actually _is _the case. In ME, I got both my points up (intimidate/charm) fast so I would always be able to choose the path I wanted, depending on the situation I would opt for either renegade or paragon. ME2 will let me do so from the get-go. No need to worry about upping my charm/intimidate points. Awesome. 

Obviously, the above is what I am hoping for. My view on the matter. We don't *exactly *know how the removal will play out, seeing as we haven't played the game yet.  



> - Removed all weapon and armor skills, replaced with nothing.



The removal of weapon and armor skills can be understood by assuming BioWare wants ME2's focus to lie on action and experience, and less on choosing a specific skill with regard to weapons and armor. At the start of the game, you are forced to choose your set of (weapon and armor) skills with the pick of your class, rendering this previously present option redundant.  There are still plenty of skills and tactics to choose from, thus allowing you to perform a strategic intent more easily when in action. Your weapon of choice will probably be abundantly clear to you [as specified and dictated by class] 



> - Removed equpping party members because, according to Bioware, it would be "onerous".



I actually like this. I feel my party members should be able to know what's best for them. ME had me choose the weapons, but I always had to look again and again in which weapon they weren't trained, to avoid inefficiency and get the best out of my teammates. I also wished for more options during battle. With ME2, I'm getting both.

Mass Effect (at least the 360 version) lacked real polish. Too many overworlds, for instance. Planets I couldn't visit. They just took up space! I'm glad they took all of that out and put in a lot of diversity. No planet looks alike. Removing the above made room for such refinement, polish. I believe my positive outlook will shoot your Hype level up +1


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 15, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Choosing a specific path will open up the game for you. If you are always the guy who picks a "shade of grey", as you put it, you are effectively limiting your experience. The extremes are always more fascinating, as was the case in Mass Effect, at least.



But what if someone _disagrees_ with how Bioware assigns the Paragon and Renegade points?  For example, with the rachni queen on Noveria, one player I heard from chose to kill the rachni Queen thinking it was the "good"- paragon- thing to do, since he was protecting the galaxy from a possible resurgence of the rachni.  But no, he got renegade points.  The paragon/renegade system, while better than the light/dark morality of Knights of the Old Republic, is still two-dimensional.  It still forces the morality of the writers upon the player.  This was a non-issue with regards to gameplay in the first Mass Effect, but since your Paragon and Renegade points now effect your charm and intimidate in ME2 it will be an issue.

Really, IMHO, the Paragon/Renegade system should be scrapped, and replaced with a system where your individual party members evaluate your actions, like in Dragon Age: Origins.  But that's just me.



> - I believe your premise is wrong too. I believe you won't be forced to strictly stick to one side or the other. All options will always be available to you, and the neutral choice will always remain. My ideal situation, if this actually _is _the case. In ME, I got both my points up (intimidate/charm) fast so I would always be able to choose the path I wanted, depending on the situation I would opt for either renegade or paragon. ME2 will let me do so from the get-go. No need to worry about upping my charm/intimidate points. Awesome.



Of course the game isn't going to force you to stick strictly to one side or another directly.  But persuasion-minded players will _have_ to stick to one side or the other if they want to unlock the hardest charm or intimidate options, so the the game indirectly forces them to play that way.

Unless the new system means that the charm/intimidate options are just paragon/renegade options, with no point requisite or anything.  I doubt that, though.  Most likely your ability to charm or intimidate will be tied to how many paragon and renegade points you have.



> The removal of weapon and armor skills can be understood by assuming BioWare wants ME2's focus to lie on action and experience, and less on choosing a specific skill with regard to weapons and armor. At the start of the game, you are forced to choose your set of (weapon and armor) skills with the pick of your class, rendering this previously present option redundant.  There are still plenty of skills and tactics to choose from, thus allowing you to perform a strategic intent more easily when in action. Your weapon of choice will probably be abundantly clear to you [as specified and dictated by class]
> 
> I actually like this. I feel my party members should be able to know what's best for them. ME had me choose the weapons, but I always had to look again and again in which weapon they weren't trained, to avoid inefficiency and get the best out of my teammates. I also wished for more options during battle. With ME2, I'm getting both.



Think what you will.  These aren't really big issues to me, as I view story gameplay as more important than combat gameplay.  Those things simply seem that they may be bad, but, as you said, we won't really know until the game comes out.



> Mass Effect (at least the 360 version) lacked real polish. Too many overworlds, for instance. Planets I couldn't visit. They just took up space! I'm glad they took all of that out and put in a lot of diversity. No planet looks alike. Removing the above made room for such refinement, polish. I believe my positive outlook will shoot your Hype level up +1



You don't need to sell me on Mass Effect 2, dude.  My hype level was 415263 before I heard the paragon/renegade thing, and that just dropped it to 415262.5.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

I always thought that saving the Rachni Queen was the Paragon option, because being good is all about giving people second chances or whatever bullshit that is.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 15, 2010)

That was somewhat of a rude rebuttal, but I accept until I've actually played the game.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I always thought that saving the Rachni Queen was the Paragon option, because being good is all about giving people second chances or whatever bullshit that is.



Or it could be taken as the Renegade option, in that you're taking your own personal opinion of what's right over what is logically safer thing to do.



Dan Hibiki said:


> That was somewhat of a rude rebuttal, but I accept until I've actually played the game.



Ah, well, I didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> The first, I predict, will create problems with how the story is played.  Obviously, a lot of gamers (myself included) like to use Charm and Intimidate to see how situations can play out.  However, tying those skills to Paragon and Renegade points forces such players to strictly stick to either all Paragon choices or all Renegade choices, limiting the actual freedom in the game  to walk a kind of "shade of grey".



Don't forget about the "Iron man" preorder bonus armor. It raises your "persuasion" skill. That tells me that instead of having it separated into either charm or intimidate, they just rolled it all up into one stat. So then, having either more paragon or renegade points will just determine whether you have access to red or blue dialogue options. Not much of a difference from the first game if you think about it, besides streamlining it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm glad that they got rid of the Charm/Intimidate skills.  I always max them out first because I like to have more dialogue options (learned this back when KoToR came out).  However, I would always prefer to use the points on other skills that actually help in battle.  That's why on my "best" Shepard, I used the glitch on Noveria to max out Charm.

Also:



Got rid of my worries about the new armor system.

And Shepard's video:


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Got rid of my worries about the new armor system.



Awesome video. Still 10 days to go.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Just watched that Sy vs Fi vid, and lol, I did not realize that "Ando" is in the game. Same with Wes. Oh, and it seems that they did model some of the in-game characters with their VAs, most noticeably Miranda. I'm considering catching it when it airs on SciFi, but... I don't want to be spoiled.

Oh, and just watched the dev diary with the armor customization info. That will be very nice to have.

Right now I'm completing a runthrough for ME1 that I hadn't played for months. It's just a New Game+ though. I'm planning on running an engineer through, but... I'm considering lowering the difficulty from insanity to casual. Just so the battles don't take too much time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, they modeled Miranda after Yvonne once they get her to be the voice actor.  They also changed her last name in order to fit her Australian accent.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, they modeled Miranda after Yvonne once they get her to be the voice actor.  They also changed her last name in order to fit her Australian accent.



It's weird seeing her with dark hair though, im used to seeing her blonde on chuck.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2010)

I know...when I first saw her, I couldn't get over the fact that she had dark hair.  To be honest, that grabbed my attention first.  Then it went to her massive boobs.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, she's the girl from Chuck. I didn't realize that. Miranda's face is... slightly wider though. She reminded me of someone, but it certainly wasn't the actress that she was modeled after. Her face just looks like one of those familiar faces.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm glad that they got rid of the Charm/Intimidate skills.  I always max them out first because I like to have more dialogue options (learned this back when KoToR came out).  However, I would always prefer to use the points on other skills that actually help in battle.  That's why on my "best" Shepard, I used the glitch on Noveria to max out Charm.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Cant Breath...i need it now...I am going to storm up to canada break into the bioware building and GET THAT FUCKING GAME


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 16, 2010)

Courtesy of a GAFfer: 



xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2010)

Miranda's boobs...me like.

Oh, so I just looked at my schedule...and I have midterms the week this game comes out...

I...I feel like crying...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

sooo close!! Imma go pick mine up at midnight!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm really tempted to go pick up Mass Effect and play it before this one is released...

Will I make it in time I wonder?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

^ ofcs you can! Once you popplay it.. you can't stop.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2010)

the customizable helmets look bad ass 

but if i use those i wont get to see my awesome shepards face 

DILEMMA!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 16, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Courtesy of a GAFfer:



.preordered


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm really tempted to go pick up Mass Effect and play it before this one is released...
> 
> Will I make it in time I wonder?



On your first playthrough, even if you do everything, you'll still top off at around 40 hours or so. If you ignore a lot of side quests and exploration, you would probably be able to cut that time down to half. ME1 is a rather short game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2010)

I plan on starting a new character...in order to meet the deadline, I think I'll put the game on easy in order to finish it fast.


----------



## Akira (Jan 17, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm really tempted to go pick up Mass Effect and play it before this one is released...
> 
> Will I make it in time I wonder?



Beating just the storyline takes about 13 hours, you'll be fine.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2010)

^You cant enjoy MS as much if you do just the storyline. And Ive been thinking, I really want the CE, but obviously its all sold out. So I'm willing to not pre-order and wait for more copies of it to be available. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 17, 2010)

Akira said:


> Beating just the storyline takes about 13 hours, you'll be fine.



13 hours? I get it done in 10. It's that plus the squadmate sidequests.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^You cant enjoy MS as much if you do just the storyline. And Ive been thinking, I really want the CE, but obviously its all sold out. So I'm willing to not pre-order and wait for more copies of it to be available. What do you guys think?



I doubt more C.E. will be released.  Did you check eastore.com?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2010)

You think? I mean...its EA. They love money more than anything..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, GameStop ran out of the Collector's Edition a week after it was announced...so they've had what, around two months to get more in stock, but they haven't.  

I don't know, they might but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2010)

Ill have to ask if they're getting any more shipments. If not then ill just pre-order the regular edition


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Courtesy of a GAFfer:
> 
> 
> 
> xD



Game of the year 2010, 100% proved 



Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm really tempted to go pick up Mass Effect and play it before this one is released...
> 
> Will I make it in time I wonder?



Easily , its not that long and its a very addictive game :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2010)

Roy said:


> Ill have to ask if they're getting any more shipments. If not then ill just pre-order the regular edition



I asked my friend who works there; he said that he would let me know when they get more, but he said that they've never gotten more of a Collector's Edition before.  He said that the best bet would be to come in to the store on the release date and hope that someone cancels their Collector's Edition for a Regular copy.  

So I just ordered from Amazon before they ran out.



Edit:  Sci vs. Fi Part 2:


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

If anybody  wants to listen to the Mass Effect 2 soundtrack,just see this guy's uploads!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZJZKk6dj8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Courtesy of a GAFfer:
> 
> 
> 
> xD



Interest raised 30%


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh Yvonne Strahovski..the sassy Australian chick..

I wanna be the Dingo that eats her baby if ya know what I mean..

............................






Sorry about that..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going to have my first playthrough where I remain faithful to Liara...but after seeing Miranda start to unzip her suit...well, fidelity is overrated.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh Yvonne Strahovski..the sassy Australian chick..
> 
> I wanna be the Dingo that eats her baby if ya know what I mean..
> 
> ...



It's okay. I'd totally throw my shrimp in her barbie....if you know what i mean.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was going to have my first playthrough where I remain faithful to Liara...but after seeing Miranda start to unzip her suit...well, fidelity is overrated.



Well, she's open to having an open relationship.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't remember her ever saying that; when did she say that?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2010)

So, who's getting which version?

I'm still torn between pc and 360 version.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

360.  My PC wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## Corran (Jan 19, 2010)

PC version for me, no 360 and my PC would perform better  Also my Mass Effect 1 save is on my PC.
I'd say to go with the version your Mass Effect 1 save is on for everyone.

And who is this aussie girl everyone is talking about? I've never heard of her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Yvonne Strahovski.  Ever seen the show _Chuck_ on NBC (good show by the way)?  She's Sarah Walker in that show.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yvonne Strahovski.  Ever seen the show _Chuck_ on NBC (good show by the way)?  She's Sarah Walker in that show.



It's my favorite show ATM.

Adam Baldwin is also in that show as Agent Casey. 

So obviously when i saw the VA reveal trailer i came in my pants.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Im getting 360 version babez....  1 week to go.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't remember her ever saying that; when did she say that?



It's when both Liara and Ashley confront Shepard about who he "loves" more. Liara's open to sharing, but Ashley is not. For some reason though, I only got this option once, on my first playthrough, but not my third playthrough, when I tried to go for it again.

Oh, and when I get ME2, I'm definitely going to have to try to play it more rather than post about.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> It's my favorite show ATM.
> 
> Adam Baldwin is also in that show as Agent Casey.
> 
> So obviously when i saw the VA reveal trailer i came in my pants.



Oh yeah, I was so glad when they announced that there would be a third season.  Now I actually look forward to Mondays...

And seeing Adam Baldwin in the VA trailer made me excited...but not jizzing in my pants status.  Seeing Yvonne on the other hand...




FFLN said:


> It's when both Liara and Ashley confront Shepard about who he "loves" more. Liara's open to sharing, but Ashley is not. For some reason though, I only got this option once, on my first playthrough, but not my third playthrough, when I tried to go for it again.
> 
> Oh, and when I get ME2, I'm definitely going to have to try to play it more rather than post about.



You have to lead them both on in order to get that option.  And I don't remember Liara saying that she was open to it.  When you suggested a threesome, it's always the human (Ashley or Kaiden) who says no.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 19, 2010)

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Free DLC:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Free DLC:



 Thats amazing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Art of Mass Effect 2:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh yeah, I was so glad when they announced that there would be a third season.  Now I actually look forward to Mondays...
> 
> And seeing Adam Baldwin in the VA trailer made me excited...but not jizzing in my pants status.  Seeing Yvonne on the other hand...



Ha, it was the combination that brought me to Jizzing status.

But yea i'm really glad chuck is back on.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Sci vs. Fy Part III:


----------



## Lucius (Jan 19, 2010)

damn this kind of spoils the ending:/

i mean.. in a way


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

You think so?  If you're talking about the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard dying at the end of the game part, then that's been around ever since they explained the very first teaser.




And it's pretty interesting to see that they spent so much time on just the eyes.  Glad they did that though, it makes the game look awesome.

And I've just checked out the OST...I think it's a lot different than the first one.  It just sounds a lot darker...I like it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2010)

They've been saying that thing about Shepard's death since the early trailers. That's no surprise. I wouldn't be surprised if they put it on the back of the box. 

This Sci vs Fi series is so loaded with crap. It's kind of entertaining to watch because of the footage and game info but the extraneous stuff just seems like Bioware sucking it's own dick. I loved the part where he punches the reporter. They really went alpha male Shepard. It makes me wonder all the more what it'll be like for a female Shepard. They better not have halfassed that end.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Boss, I can't wait until you get this game and come talk about all the virtues of Jacob...or whatever male character you like, while everyone else is talking about the female party members.

And I liked the Sci vs. Fi thing...especially because it was the first time we got to see Miranda in action...if you know what I mean.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

I just skipped all of the posts past the Sy vs Fy stuff there. I was considering checking out those vids, but I made sure to check to see if there were spoilers. A trip to the Bioware boards confirmed it, so I'm skipping it. The game comes out NEXT WEEK!!! Seven more days!! It's so close...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 19, 2010)

Time to pre order it soon


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the inferno armor/precision rifle code with me.

Anyone wanna willing to trade this for Terminus/m-490 blackstorm rifle code?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2010)

So, anyone wanna willing to trade codes, mine for gamestop pre order code?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Video showing how to import characters from the first game to the sequel:


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

^I've never really gotten how people were so confused on how this would work.  It works about exactly how I thought it would work.  Not much hassle, fairly straight forward if you ask me.  

Is this the first game ever to do this?  Take a previous save and change the universe depending on your choices?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, KoToR II did this, but you didn't import your characters; you just picked dialogue choices when you were discussing the history of what had happened in the first one.

And looks like the third one will be on the 360 as well.  Guess that means we get to carry the same Shepard all the way through.  Sweet.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

Great, now you even have to pay for being able to pay for DLC.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought the first two DLC were free?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope they go all out and take an extra year or two on the last one.  Make it a massive game, a main story that takes at least 25 hours with side quest making it 40 hours easy.  I can only imagine how badass its going to be to take out the reapers in the third one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think they'll make you pay in order to buy more DLC.  

From what I understand, the Cerberus Network lets "people get daily messages and news updates on upcoming releases for Mass Effect 2".  

Besides, I don't know anyone who's going to be buying the game used.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think Bioware is really trying to screw with people.  They could have held back on the DLC a month and then charged something like 5 or 10 bucks, instead we're getting it for free.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't think they'll make you pay in order to buy more DLC.
> 
> From what I understand, the Cerberus Network lets "people get daily messages and news updates on upcoming releases for Mass Effect 2".
> Besides, I don't know anyone who's going to be buying the game used.


 
No, it was literally written that there's a code in each dvd box that allows you to enter Cerberus, and even for people who bought the fucking game, the code only lasts until 2011. I saw the image, it's in the small print. Lol



Bluth said:


> I don't think Bioware is really trying to screw with people.  They could have held back on the DLC a month and then charged something like 5 or 10 bucks, instead we're getting it for free.


Held back and charge? It's a part of the game.

The sole intention of that system is screwing with people who buy games used since that money slips right through the publisher.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, to be fair they did that with Dragon Age with the Shale expansion.  But that was only because they thought they didn't have enough time to finish it...but then they did.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

The stuff with Zaeed I could easily see them not knowing if they would have enough time to put it into the game at launch, now that they know that it will be available on time they are making it free.  

With the Cerberus network, it's a way to reward fans who buy the game at full retail price, instead of waiting a month or two and getting it at a lower price.  I understand that it sort of sucks for those people, but it's not like they are putting a lock on the actual game.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

Reward people who buy it at full retail price?

Who are you kidding? 

In a year mass effect will cost half the price and people who got it earlier, but for more money, and used, will facepalm.

It's not about rewarding anyone. It's simply about getting money from the used buyers.
Which is fine from a company success point of view, but obviously that's not in the interest of a gamer.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

It is both rewarding those that put faith into Bioware as well as making more money.  It's a way to encourage people to buy the full retail product as well as punish those that buy it pirated.  I don't see a problem with a company trying to get people to buy the game at the full retail price.  

It's not like they are forcing you to buy DLC, for all we know the Cerberus network might not even be necessary to buy new DLC, it might just be a way of previewing upcoming DLC as well give out small little things such as wallpapers or avatar stuff.  

Now if any of this day one DLC is being sold for a profit then I would call bullshit on Bioware.  But for the time being I see a company giving incentive to buy the full retail game as well as giving out free DLC that they didn't know was going to be available at this time or not.


Really Bioware needs to explain better what this service is and what their plans for the future are in terms of DLC.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 20, 2010)

As has been stated, the Cerberus Network is free for those who buy the game new. They made some rather integral, but not really, parts of the game into DLC, but this seems to be a new business model to make up for used game sales. It's not too bad. It doesn't really affect buyers of new copies, since all of that DLC will be free anyway, but it allows them to make some money off of used game sales. I would expect them to charge for any "big" DLC that adds more missions or scenarios to the game, but that's about it. I don't think they'll charge for any weapon/equipment DLC or the like.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

From what I read.. I thought it said free DLC for players who buys the game brand new.. and for those who buys the used game can buy the code for the DLC, not pay to be able to DL the DLC. I don't see anything wrong with this.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm gonna translate it from the german zaeed sheet:

"Contains an user code that allows access to the cerberus network, a [blah blah], the code is only valid until the 11th of January 2011. Internet access and EA Online account are necessary for activating the cerberus network."


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

^ What is wrong with that? It's an extra thing they are doing. It doesn't interfere with the main game. You don't need to join the cerberus network to enjoy the game... so?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with it if you buy the game fresh and new.

But there are people who buy games used, that's the whole point here.

And no matter how you look at it, someone who buys the game used has to pay MORE IN TOTAL to get the same content. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 20, 2010)

maybe the code itself expires 2011 but not the cerberus access?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> And no matter how you look at it, someone who buys the game used has to pay MORE IN TOTAL to get the same content. That's ridiculous.



That's not ridiculous. What's ridiculous is paying to much for a phone bill. 

... but that aside, Bioware said this is a treat for their fans... so... if you buy a used game its really your fault. I really don't understand why you are raging about this... since you already know that buying a used game will cost you more in the long run.. why not just buy a new game and save yourself (and us) from your rage.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^I've never really gotten how people were so confused on how this would work.  It works about exactly how I thought it would work.  Not much hassle, fairly straight forward if you ask me.
> 
> Is this the first game ever to do this?  Take a previous save and change the universe depending on your choices?



no one has ever played dot hack apperantly


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru, are you planning on buying the game used?

Because if you aren't, then I don't see a problem here...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru seems to be lost.. lets use direct him back to the kitchen. :ho


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There's nothing wrong with it if you buy the game fresh and new.
> 
> But there are people who buy games used, that's the whole point here.
> 
> And no matter how you look at it, someone who buys the game used has to pay MORE IN TOTAL to get the same content. That's ridiculous.



wat? It's a reward for people actually buying the game full price.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Zaru, are you planning on buying the game used?
> 
> Because if you aren't, then I don't see a problem here...



I'm planning on buying it way later when everything's released with additional content for less money.

Just because something doesn't affect me doesn't mean I can't be bothered by it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck it. I'm just going to buy the regular edition. I don't wanna wait like 1+ months to try and get the CE.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no one has ever played dot hack apperantly



No I haven't, it doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

Bluth said:


> No I haven't, it doesn't really appeal to me.



Long story shot they let you transfer your saved game from game to game too


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2010)

Psh, "Quest For Glory 2" let you import a save of your character back in 1990.  It's not a revolutionary concept.

Though it is unusual in modern games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Launch Trailer:  

Pretty sick.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

^That's epic movie quality.  One of the better trailers I've ever seen.  The music, the dialog, the action.  I have no doubts it is going to be GOTY.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, first thing I noticed was how well the music went with the footage.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, first thing I noticed was how well the music went with the footage.



You're right, the music is what takes it up a few levels.  Even with a worse choice there is a lot of great little tidbits they throw at you.  It does what it sets out to do which is to make you buy the game.  Everything the trailer says is epic sci-fi action where you play the biggest BAMF in the galaxy.

One of the things I also noticed is how the collectors make a good villain visually.  The knarled up skin, with ominous golden glow, it works a lot better than the Geth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Launch Trailer:
> 
> Pretty sick.



as a man i don't do this often but.......SQUEEE!!!


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

Another cool thing that I'm noticing after watching it a third time, is that a lot of the cut-scenes seem to include the whole party of characters instead of just whoever you have in your three person crew.  I'm guessing these are from later in the game, but I think that's pretty cool.  A lot more cutscenes that involve the other other characters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

The link just goes right to the gamespot homepage


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

^They seem to have taken down the trailer, maybe the posted it too early?  Either way it's epic and everyone will be able to see it soon I'm sure.

Edit:
Gametrailers link:


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 20, 2010)

The launch trailer was effin epic. Listening to that background music with the vid gave me goosebumps.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanna watch that preview bad... are there much spoilers??? 

Edit: Too late! EEEEEPIC!!! Music is awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> I wish that this on PS3, i recently got interested in this series and i got a bit envious. If X-box guys get Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Solid we should at least get this



As said before in this thread, we don't "get" Metal Gear Solid until we get 4. Hell, didn't the xbox only have metal gear solid 2?

And you guys have Uncharted and Infamous, so I think we're even.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> I wish that this on PS3, i recently got interested in this series and i got a bit envious. If X-box guys get Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Solid we should at least get this



You got uncharted and stole Ninja gaidan

were squaresies


----------



## FFLN (Jan 20, 2010)

Epic trailer is epic. Six more days.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes only 6 more days.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

TT_TT 6 days is 6 days to LONG!

hey Boss who are you romancing first?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Best. Game Trailer. Ever.

Ahh its going to suck choosing party members though!

Jacob (cool black guy), Miranda (Yvonne Strahovski), Thane (badassassin), Grunt (rolling with a krogan is just awesome), Garrus (its fucking Garrus), and Subject Zero are all super awesome.

Definitely romancing miranda first playthrough. I figure its the closest ill ever get to hooking up with yvonne strahovski haha.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> TT_TT 6 days is 6 days to LONG!
> 
> hey Boss who are you romancing first?



NO ONE. Im staying true to Alenko. I dun want Black cock..  On second thought.... If Thane is romance-able party member...  I might consider it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

But alenko sucks XD


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> But alenko sucks XD



MmmM... damn right he does. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> MmmM... damn right he does. :ho



.....touche...i...guess

i promised my self i wouldn't cheat on liara  unless it was with tali...but subject zero is looking pretty awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^They seem to have taken down the trailer, maybe the posted it too early?  Either way it's epic and everyone will be able to see it soon I'm sure.
> 
> Edit:
> Gametrailers link:



First off awesome fucking trailer, this game can't come soon enough. 

Second found it funny since I used the same music track for my 2010 video -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or1F_4nXeUI[/YOUTUBE] 

Skip to 5:16 On. Also have ME2 trailer footage in there  Made this few days before 2010.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> .....touche...i...guess
> 
> i promised my self i wouldn't cheat on liara  unless it was with tali...but subject zero is looking pretty awesome



I'll probably go with Subject Zero on my renegade playthrough.

They make such a good "bad couple"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I'll probably go with Subject Zero on my renegade playthrough.
> 
> They make such a good "bad couple"



i personally wanna "fix" her with my paragon


----------



## blackmecca (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah you guys are right, imma stop bitching. I'll just try my best to run it on my PC. I wish though that you could romance Tali, i love her character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

New video feature on the Normandy SR 2 up at IGN.

Did Shephard have non armor clothes in the first game? Because i really like how on the ship he's got a normal uniform on.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2010)

On the ship, he's always in his long johns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> Yeah you guys are right, imma stop bitching. I'll just try my best to run it on my PC. I wish though that you could romance Tali, i love her character.



they haven't said we cant yet


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> I wish that this on PS3, i recently got interested in this series and i got a bit envious. If X-box guys get Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Solid we should at least get this



Neither of those series were Sony exclusives though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the PS3's answer to this game might be _Heavy Rain_.  From what I've heard (and I could be wrong) is that it focuses a lot on the dialogue is is heavily driven by the plot.  

And I need to make a run to 7-11 sometime...too bad it's pouring down rain and I don't feel like getting drenched just to get a Big Gulp for the DLC code.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Heavy Rain looks awesome. I wish I had a PS3.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think the PS3's answer to this game might be _Heavy Rain_.  From what I've heard (and I could be wrong) is that it focuses a lot on the dialogue is is heavily driven by the plot.



Isn't it by the guys who made Fahrenheit? 

In that case it will be 10 hour interactive movie.

A good game most likely, but the replay value and different possibilities to play the game are probably... not even remotely comparable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

I remember reading about a trailer where they did the same 'mission' but chose different dialogue options and ended up with like five different endings.  If all of the missions are like that, then I think the replay value should be pretty good.

And I think I will have one playthrough where I remain loyal to Liara.  Unless of course, I find out in my other playthroughs that she's willing to share me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Launch Trailer:
> 
> Pretty sick.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 street date has been broken.

I repeat,it has been broken.

Found this on another forum:





I am not envious or anything at the guy..nooo sir..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2010)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss Effeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeect


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 street date has been broken.
> 
> I repeat,it has been broken.
> 
> ...



Damn..........


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, posts like that have been popping up since earlier this week.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Why cant we ever be the lucky ones?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

Trailer is epic, gave me goosebumps. 7 days to go.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you mass effect 2 trailer for including you're reviews in the trailer ( a lot of which are 10/10) ,its not like I liked ME 1 and had any expectations for this game but you decide to show the reviews. That makes my wait so much easier now!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> .....touche...i...guess
> 
> i promised my self i wouldn't cheat on liara  unless it was with tali...but subject zero is looking pretty awesome


 

I wish we chicks have a better romance-ble party member...  ... It's just Jacob as far as Im aware.. maybe Subject Zero is the Bi chick.  You guys get lucky this time round.  



blackmecca said:


> Yeah you guys are right, imma stop bitching. I'll just try my best to run it on my PC. _I wish though that you could romance Tali_, i love her character.


So would die if you touched her.  

   5 more days for me. :WOW


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 street date has been broken.
> 
> I repeat,it has been broken.
> 
> ...



WHAT?!   Where did this happen??!!  It's not the 26th yet!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Someone beating you in your own game Commander? :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 street date has been broken.
> 
> I repeat,it has been broken.
> 
> ...


And so I hope to see my copy in my store tomorrow or saturday. If not I


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 street date has been broken.
> 
> I repeat,it has been broken.
> 
> ...


That son of a...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> And so I hope to see my copy in my store tomorrow or saturday. If not I


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you living in London?

Because if you do..

You may want to visit the local Walmart..

Also if somebody could shoot this bastard:


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 21, 2010)

The last thing I wanna see now is spoilers form these people. Time to quite lurking the ME discussion boards.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Fucker.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe the reason ME2 has such good ratings is cos you can have a threesomes

Shepard sexing the aussie chick and garrus aaaaaawwwww yeah :ho


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 21, 2010)

Devs confirmed that you can't have a threesome in ME2.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

^oh LOL , I was joking about that but it seems like it was more important for people then, lets say story and gameplay 

Ah well , Garrus it is then


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Fuck yes.. 3some with Garuss .. and Grunt... oh Wrex.. where art thou!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck yes.. 3some with Garuss .. and Grunt... oh Wrex.. where art thou!



Your tastes are..

Furry..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

^You have something against Garrus you racist?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^You have something against Garrus you racist?



Actually the word is speciest!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Your tastes are..
> 
> Furry..



They are _ALIENS_.. nothing furry about that. Get your canon straight. :ho Your Navis are more of a furry than my Turians and Krogans.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Actually the word is speciest!



... k...




The Boss said:


> They are _ALIENS_.. nothing furry about that. Get your canon straight. :ho Your Navis are more of a furry than my Turians and Krogans.



Not to mention they are better looking than Na'vi too


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They are _ALIENS_.. nothing furry about that. Get your canon straight. :ho Your Navis are more of a furry than my Turians and Krogans.



Well..actually neither are furries by-the-book-definition!

The Na'vi don't have any hair at all (the queue and the "hair" are actually connected to their nervous system).


The Turians are giants chickens and the Krogans are just oversized Komodo dragons!


If you want to watch the first 15 minutes of Mass Effect 2 you can do so here:




I gave in to the precious..they haves the precious,and since they haves the precious I watched..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..actually neither are furries by-the-book-definition!
> 
> The Na'vi don't have any hair at all (the queue and the "hair" are actually connected to their nervous system).
> 
> ...



Reported for specieism


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..actually neither are furries by-the-book-definition!
> 
> The Na'vi don't have any hair at all (the queue and the "hair" are actually connected to their nervous system).
> 
> ...




NO U.  Navi has furry features.  That's more than enough proof. 


.. and I am not watching the precious..  I can wait. Im picking my copy up at midnight.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> NO U.  Navi has furry features.  That's more than enough proof.
> 
> 
> .. and I am not watching the precious..  I can wait. Im picking my copy up at midnight.



Well..since I sacrified myself (or I was just being careless and hungry for ME2,one or the other ) to watch those 15 minutes I can give some spoiler-free impressions.


The opening is magistral,heart wrenching and puts you in the mood for a good ass-kicking delivered to some enemy parties!

I honestly believe that this is the most cinematic game that I have ever seen and I consider it the turning point in which you could actually call games a form of art.

I won't give spoilers away..just the fact that I am currently gnawing at my arm because I don't haves the precious in my hands right now..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Not to mention they are better looking than Na'vi too


fuck yes. 



Ciupy said:


> Well..since I sacrified myself (or I was just being careless and hungry for ME2,one or the other ) to watch those 15 minutes I can give some spoiler-free impressions.
> 
> 
> The opening is magistral,heart wrenching and puts you in the mood for a good ass-kicking delivered to some enemy parties!
> ...


Sacrifice yourself for the greater good.  

I heard nothing but good stuff about ME2 so far... and especially after playing Dragon Age... omg.. I am a true Bioware fangirl now.  Any game they put their name on I will buy it. :33 I love Bioware so much.  

I'm so fucking excited.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> fuck yes.
> 
> 
> Sacrifice yourself for the greater good.
> ...



You did play the first game..right?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You did play the first game..right?



Who the fuck to you think I am. 

100% achievement unlock.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You did play the first game..right?



Not only did she play the first but she's got every achievement including the DLC ones. 

That trailer so epic showed people who never even played a game in there life and they said that it was awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Who the fuck to you think I am.
> 
> 100% achievement unlock.



Thank god..I thought I had to start a rant on why the heck you hadn't played one of the most awesome games of all time..

Honestly..how you worded your post made me think that.



And EVERY SINGLE ACHIEVEMENT?


Dayummm..


Posting the launch trailer for epicness yet again!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjOEmHEd2XM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Hell yeah* crazymtf*, you better represent!  

When you getting your copy?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Thank god..I thought I had to start a rant on why the heck you hadn't played one of the most awesome games of all time..
> 
> Honestly..how you worded your post made me think that.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah. Every last one of them achievements.  What kind of fan would I be if I didn't finish it at 100%...  The hardest one would have to be that "_Insanity_" run through. I've also finished Dragon age at 100%.  ... 

The launch trailer makes me cry at it's awesomeness.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hell yeah* crazymtf*, you better represent!
> 
> When you getting your copy?



Hopefully tomorrow or Saturday. All matters when the game wants to hit NY 

And if I do I'll boast about how great is is


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> And if I do I'll boast about how great is is



Please don't do it as this guy did it.








I would feel obligated to hate your guts for eternity!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

^I hate that guy now


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully tomorrow or Saturday. All matters when the game wants to hit NY
> 
> And if I do I'll boast about how great is is



 Maybe the drive to NY will be worth it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Maybe the drive to NY will be worth it?



If you do then if we get it in tomorrow or Saturday I'll hold a copy for you


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> If you do then if we get it in tomorrow or Saturday I'll hold a copy for you



I _wish_. I live in central USA so... I'll just go to my corner cry for now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

i gotta play though mass effect one more time to get all the achivments


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

So found out that the song in the trailer is _Heart of Courage_ by Two Steps from Hell.  Two Steps from Hell does a lot of work for movie trailers and stuff...their music is pretty sick.




And I won't be surprised if the intro brings me to tears...I hope they show the galaxy's and your party's reaction to your "death".


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I _wish_. I live in central USA so... I'll just go to my corner cry for now.



Aww  Well I'll give you details on it first then


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Aww  Well I'll give you details on it first then



Naw it's cool. I'm gonna go get mine at mid-night release... sooo... I'll just have to wait till then. But I will be _stalking_ you and your status when you play it on live. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

I got four midterms next week...one on Monday, one on Wednesday, and two on Friday...fuck.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

I had three deadlines this week, and two midterms. Next week, two midterms left. >___> Thank god it'll all be over next Wednesday. 

The feed is really tempting ...


----------



## D1am0nds (Jan 21, 2010)

thinking about playing this game...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Only thinking about playing this game?  Not sure that you'll be playing?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I had three deadlines this week, and two midterms. Next week, two midterms left. >___> Thank god it'll all be over next Wednesday.
> 
> The feed is really tempting ...



Don't do it man.

Don't watch the feed.

Or at least..

Try only watching the epic opening like I did..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

I need to stop thinking about ME2....


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

I give up. I'm going to watch the intro.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Stay strong young one!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't watch the intro...don't do it!

Just endure...endure!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

I caved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2010)

weak willed individual


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

No...we lost another one...

I don't want to watch it because if I see the intro, it will make the wait until I can play it even worse...I mean, I couldn't even get through class or work without thinking about it already.  It would be way worse if I saw the intro.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 21, 2010)

its not that everybody knows what happens in the intro already.. bioware's been shouting it out in every trailer. for the ppl who don't know yet: stay strong! it will be epic and unexpected


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 21, 2010)

Even though I don't know what's going on, I can understand what you guys are feeling right now xD

Felt the same way for Assassin's Creed II.

Gotta go pick up that ME1 as soon as possible. Uni's not giving me the time to though.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 21, 2010)

About 20th time watching that trailer again. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I caved.



Did you..

Enjoy it?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Did you..
> 
> Enjoy it?



Enjoy it? Shit, of course I did. I've got a paper to turn in, with the deadline due in 2 hours. No way am I going to make it, all thanks to Mass Effect 2 and my very short attention span.  

I can't wait to see it on my 40" 1080p screen. <3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

5 days!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 5 days!!!



They are not going to pass any faster my dear if you say that you know..



Unless you are living in London and you are a lucky bastard because apparently they are selling Mass Effect 2 like candy right now!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

:33 Theres no place like_ London_... 

[YOUTUBE]aJ9aNcin0v0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Lucius said:


> its not that everybody knows what happens in the intro already.. bioware's been shouting it out in every trailer. for the ppl who don't know yet: stay strong! it will be epic and unexpected



I know what happens...but knowing what happens and actually seeing it happen and taking in all the details and the music and other sound effects are vastly different.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder how hot The Boss is.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

...Kinda random.  You should work on your paper...just like I should be working on my Calculus homework.  

Anyone pick up the first copy of _Redemption_?   I'm just waiting until I get my Collector's Edition.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm waiting for my CE as well.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

She's as far as I know the only chick on NF who digs BioWare games, or games at all. The only other girl I know who's into such games (she's currently devouring Dragon Age: Origins, I bought that one for her actually because she ripped through Uncharted 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 in under a week, even though I'd told her with both she'd be fine until FFXIII hit the shelves, apparently not xD ) is dazzlingly beautiful, hence me wondering if The Boss could be like her. 

So not at all random.  And i'm working on it, damn it! I'll cut some corners and hand it in half-assed. Better than nothing, right? D:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> She's as far as I know the only chick on NF who digs BioWare games, or games at all. The only other girl I know who's into such games (she's currently devouring Dragon Age: Origins, I bought that one for her actually because she ripped through Uncharted 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 in under a week, even though I'd told her with both she'd be fine until FFXIII hit the shelves, apparently not xD ) is dazzlingly beautiful, hence me wondering if The Boss could be like her.
> 
> So not at all random.  And i'm working on it, damn it! I'll cut some corners and hand it in half-assed. Better than nothing, right? D:



 Cute. Is she your GF?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup.  Hopefully your teacher/professor is a Mass Effect 2 fan...might understand why you were distracted.  

When I had Chemistry homework or reports that I didn't finish all the way, I would talk to him about Marvel comics.  Earned me extra-credit and and extended deadline.  

And I wish more girls were more understanding about video games...I just know my roommates girlfriend is going to be calling me to ask me if he's okay because he hasn't responded to her call.  Same thing happened when Modern Warfare 2 came out.  

Oh, so I was walking down the hall to my room, and I heard the launch trailer coming from five different rooms.  Guess the awesomeness is spreading.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

*Forgotten Hero*: Damn that's one awesome teacher.  I once had a paint class that I never went to 2/3 days a week... and my paintings were shit but he passed me with an A cuz he liked my drawings.  

I know right..  chick these days. 

I didn't know Mass Effect was _sooo_ popular until recently. I know the first one wasn't popular until after it came out when the reviews started to pour in.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Cute. Is she your GF?



Nope, she isn't. She's my oldest and closest friend though [20 years of friendship, imagine that] 

She's a tough one, too. She can kick your ass, no problem, and she's got more courage than some of my male friends, which is bloody hilarious. 

-------

My professor is definitely not a Mass Effect fan. He believes games are a total waste of time. He's an uptight cunt of a rag doll and deadlines are to be strictly met or he'll rip you a new hole.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Forgotten Hero*: Damn that's one awesome teacher.  I once had a paint class that I never went to 2/3 days a week... and my paintings were shit but he passed me with an A cuz he liked my drawings.
> 
> I know right..  chick these days.
> 
> I didn't know Mass Effect was _sooo_ popular until recently. I know the first one wasn't popular until after it came out when the reviews started to pour in.



I was interested in the first one before it came out...but I don't remember it having nearly as many advertisements as the second does.  In fact, I think the only reason I liked it was because of an article in Official Xbox Magazine.  Gonna have to look that one up, and see what made me like it so much.

I feel ashamed that I don't remember what it was that got me into this series.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow...I cant believe how close we are..I remember when the release date barely got announced.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

A fellow NF'er got me into the series, Hangatyr (Davey). No doubt you know of him.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> She's as far as I know the only chick on NF who digs BioWare games, or games at all. The only other girl I know who's into such games (she's currently devouring Dragon Age: Origins, I bought that one for her actually because she ripped through Uncharted 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 in under a week, even though I'd told her with both she'd be fine until FFXIII hit the shelves, apparently not xD ) is dazzlingly beautiful, hence me wondering if The Boss could be like her.
> 
> So not at all random.  And i'm working on it, damn it! I'll cut some corners and hand it in half-assed. Better than nothing, right? D:



Two of my friends who are women are picking ME2 up. From what I see most rpgs are popular even with female gamers. It's games like first person shooters that aren't usually loved by the females.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> A fellow NF'er got me into the series, Hangatyr (Davey). No doubt you know of him.



Lol.  I think most of the Department knows him..I just cant believe how long it took you to get into it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Nope, she isn't. She's my oldest and closest friend though [20 years of friendship, imagine that]
> 
> She's a tough one, too. She can kick your ass, no problem, and she's got more courage than some of my male friends, which is bloody hilarious.
> 
> ...



 She sounds dangerous. Is she romancing Alistair in Dragon Age? 

Yeah.. your teacher sounds like one of them believers who thinks Video Games = Violence.  I've had teachers liek that before and yes.. they are evil. 





forgotten_hero said:


> I was interested in the first one before it came out...but I don't remember it having nearly as many advertisements as the second does.  In fact, I think the only reason I liked it was because of an article in Official Xbox Magazine.  Gonna have to look that one up, and see what made me like it so much.
> 
> I feel ashamed that I don't remember what it was that got me into this series.


It was probably to epic for you to remmeber. :ho All I know is that for 6 months my buddy  kept nagging me to play this game and I finally gave in. I know.. fail on my part right.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was interested in the first one before it came out...but I don't remember it having nearly as many advertisements as the second does.  In fact, I think the only reason I liked it was because of an article in Official Xbox Magazine.  Gonna have to look that one up, and see what made me like it so much.
> 
> I feel ashamed that I don't remember what it was that got me into this series.



I remember the exploration was what initially intrigued me. It's funny that thinking back it was the most boring part of the game haha.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Two of my friends who are women are picking ME2 up. From what I see most rpgs are popular even with female gamers. It's games like first person shooters that aren't usually loved by the females.



omg.. Allow me to tell you why. When Bioware creates a game, they create it with everyone in mind... even us chicks. I was amazed that they even took the time to create a romance-able party member (who wasn't that bad mind you). I was in "shock" when Alenko was flirting with my character. I appreciate Bioware so much for doing this...  .. for thinking about the chick gamerz as well as dude gamerz.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> omg.. Allow me to tell you why. When Bioware creates a game, they create it with everyone in mind... even us chicks. I was amazed that they even took the time to create a romance-able party member (who wasn't that bad mind you). I was in "shock" when Alenko was flirting with my character. I appreciate Bioware so much for doing this...  .. for thinking about the chick gamerz as well as dude gamerz.



You gonna romance Thane?

If I were a chick i'd definitely be gettin that fa sho


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> She sounds dangerous. Is she romancing Alistair in Dragon Age?
> 
> Yeah.. your teacher sounds like one of them believers who thinks Video Games = Violence.  I've had teachers liek that before and yes.. they are evil.



She's sweet though, wouldn't hurt anyone, unless you've done her friends wrong. Then be wary of the beast inside her. xD 

I have no idea actually. Haven't seen or spoken to her since Monday. On that day, we played up until a few quests in Lothering.

My mates and I believe our prof is actually gay, even though he said he's married, we don't believe him. The way he moves is just ... totally unmanly


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

Roy said:


> Lol.  I think most of the Department knows him..I just cant believe how long it took you to get into it.



Actually, it was choice. I knew I'd be all over it once I got it, so I waited as long as I could up until it was nearly time to get all hyped up for ME2. I'm glad I did the waiting game. Now I own two copies of ME [PC and 360].


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It was probably to epic for you to remmeber. :ho All I know is that for 6 months my buddy  kept nagging me to play this game and I finally gave in. I know.. fail on my part right.



I did the same to my roommate.  Generally, he's into FPS games.  So he played up until you become a Spectre then he stopped because "There wasn't enough action."  I finally bullied him into finishing the game, and for a while, he wouldn't stop playing.  

He didn't even stop for the release of Modern Warfare 2.  Guess I managed to convert him.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Actually, it was choice. I knew I'd be all over it once I got it, so I waited as long as I could up until it was nearly time to get all hyped up for ME2. I'm glad I did the waiting game. Now I own two copies of ME [PC and 360].



xD

Well at least you're right on time for ME2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> omg.. Allow me to tell you why. When Bioware creates a game, they create it with everyone in mind... even us chicks. I was amazed that they even took the time to create a romance-able party member (who wasn't that bad mind you). I was in "shock" when Alenko was flirting with my character. I appreciate Bioware so much for doing this...  .. for thinking about the chick gamerz as well as dude gamerz.



While this is true I meant RPGS in general. One of them buys just about every rpg for ps3/360 JRPG or WRPG. Just seems women love those rpgs! Must be the crappy love stories within them


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 21, 2010)

game of the year


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

HumanWine said:


> game of the year



A new Legend of Zelda is rumored to come out this year. I'm sorry, but no matter how epic this game is..it will never beat out LoZ in a GOTY race.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> You gonna romance Thane?
> If I were a chick i'd definitely be gettin that fa sho :laugh


I would romance Thane in a heart beat.  



Dan Hibiki said:


> She's sweet though, wouldn't hurt anyone, unless you've done her friends wrong. Then be wary of the beast inside her. xD
> 
> I have no idea actually. Haven't seen or spoken to her since Monday. On that day, we played up until a few quests in Lothering.
> 
> My mates and I believe our prof is actually gay, even though he said he's married, we don't believe him. The way he moves is just ... totally unmanly :lmao



lol.. I bet she is all over Alistair's nuttz.  

Unmanly professors.  Who knows.. maybe he is just metrosexsual. lol 



forgotten_hero said:


> I did the same to my roommate.  Generally, he's into FPS games.  So he played up until you become a Spectre then he stopped because "There wasn't enough action."  I finally bullied him into finishing the game, and for a while, he wouldn't stop playing.
> 
> He didn't even stop for the release of Modern Warfare 2.  Guess I managed to convert him.


Yeah.. once I got into the story, much like your buddy, I couldn't stop playing it for a while as well.  

Converting is gooood. :ho



crazymtf said:


> While this is true I meant RPGS in general. One of them buys just about every rpg for ps3/360 JRPG or WRPG. Just seems women love those rpgs! Must be the crappy love stories within them


 Must be.. but I hate RPGs in general. Never liked the Final Fantasy stuff.  I only like Bioware..


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 21, 2010)

Woops, missed the deadline. The electronic dropbox is closed. xD


----------



## Bluth (Jan 21, 2010)

Roy said:


> A new Legend of Zelda is rumored to come out this year. I'm sorry, but no matter how epic this game is..it will never beat out LoZ in a GOTY race.



I don't know, Mass Effect might just be enough to beat it.  The thing that might kill or help Mass Effect in terms of the GOTY race is the fact that its coming out so early.  Either people will play it and then forget about it after 8 or so months, or people will keep remembering how the games later just didn't measure up to ME.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Lame...at least you don't have to try and write it anymore.  

And I wonder what the canon story is...gonna have to start a new game without importing a previous character just to find out.




Bluth said:


> I don't know, Mass Effect might just be enough to beat it.  The thing that might kill or help Mass Effect in terms of the GOTY race is the fact that its coming out so early.  Either people will play it and then forget about it after 8 or so months, or people will keep remembering how the games later just didn't measure up to ME.



Nobody forgets a Bioware game that quickly...

Besides, I'm sure that people will still be playing it a year from now...I mean, I'm planning on at least four playthroughs.  Besides, I want to romance everyone I can, and if it's true that you can't do threesomes, that just means more playthroughs.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 21, 2010)

^I think causal gamers will somewhat move on to other games, especially considering things like GOW 3, Halo: Reach, FFXIII, Alan Wake, etc. are coming out.  From the previews and just the feeling that I get from every game I think personally that ME2 is going to be the best experience, simply because the story, characters, and universe are unequal, but I was sold on ME since it was first one was announced.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 21, 2010)

Roy said:


> A new Legend of Zelda is rumored to come out this year. I'm sorry, but no matter how epic this game is..it will never beat out LoZ in a GOTY race.



Spirit Tracks 

(I know, a main console game is coming out, but still.  LoZ isn't infallible)


----------



## Adonis (Jan 21, 2010)

First 100+ minutes of gameplay



If you're going to spoil yourself, spoil big.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> And I wish more girls were more understanding about video games...I just know my roommates girlfriend is going to be calling me to ask me if he's okay because he hasn't responded to her call.  Same thing happened when Modern Warfare 2 came out.



Heh, my sister is probably the biggest Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion fan there is. She completed the game 180%, discovered a hell lot of places on the map, and knows about it a lot more than I do (and I started playing it years before she did lol).


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Spirit Tracks
> 
> (I know, a main console game is coming out, but still.  LoZ isn't infallible)



I was talking about the Wii game. That..and a new console Zelda comes out every 4-5 years while we've only waited for ME2 for like..2-3 years?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Adonis said:


> First 100+ minutes of gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to spoil yourself, spoil big.



Lol, first it was first 15 minutes, now it was first 100+?  

If anyone goes there...please don't talk about it here.  Or make sure that you say it's from there AND Spoiler Tag it.

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't plan to spoil myself.


----------



## TDM (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm pretty friggin' new to the series, but I was always put off by the third-person perspective, pre-judging (I know, _bad_) it to kind of mess around with immersion.

What do you guys think about it? (sorry for bringing ME1 discussion into the thread, I searched and couldn't find one for it)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

I really don't mind.  But then again, I play all type of games as long as it's fun and/or has a good storyline.  I spent most of my early gaming years playing _StarCraft_, so I'm used to aerial perspectives.  

Honestly, the first thing that comes to mind when I think of _Mass Effect_ is "amazing storyline".  Either that or "sexy blue aliens".


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2010)

Compared to ME, Zelda sucks. I still haven't touched my Wii copy since '06. Maybe I should play it some time so I don't feel like I wasted money on it. ME2 is going to be epicly epic. Which is why I'm trying to avoid spoilers as much as I can. Too bad the launch trailer had a major spoiler in it that would've surprised me if I had just run into it while playing the game. It would've just remained a suspicion, but when I was reading reactions to the trailer, people were already discussing it.

Oh yeah, and if anyone posts spoilers without spoiler tags wrapped around 'em, I'm a gonna neg ya. This is only up until release date though. Just fair warning. Personally, I'm going to spoiler tag my spoilers for the first week, mainly because you EU guys don't get it until the 29th or later.

Third person does not bother me.


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really don't mind.  But then again, I play all type of games as long as it's fun and/or has a good storyline.  I spent most of my early gaming years playing _StarCraft_, so I'm used to aerial perspectives.
> 
> Honestly, the first thing that comes to mind when I think of _Mass Effect_ is "amazing storyline".  Either that or "sexy blue aliens".



This. All of this. Every word.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 21, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Compared to ME, Zelda sucks. I still haven't touched my Wii copy since '06. Maybe I should play it some time so I don't feel like I wasted money on it. ME2 is going to be epicly epic. Which is why I'm trying to avoid spoilers as much as I can. Too bad the launch trailer had a major spoiler in it that would've surprised me if I had just run into it while playing the game. It would've just remained a suspicion, but when I was reading reactions to the trailer, people were already discussing it.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if anyone posts spoilers without spoiler tags wrapped around 'em, I'm a gonna neg ya. This is only up until release date though. Just fair warning. Personally, I'm going to spoiler tag my spoilers for the first week, mainly because you EU guys don't get it until the 29th or later.
> 
> Third person does not bother me.



I never understood this whole Zelda craze anyway.

I especially dislike how every game has more or less the same recycled story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> I'm pretty friggin' new to the series, but I was always put off by the third-person perspective, pre-judging (I know, _bad_) it to kind of mess around with immersion.
> 
> What do you guys think about it? (sorry for bringing ME1 discussion into the thread, I searched and couldn't find one for it)



The shooting/movement in the first one was by no means perfect, and would have been mediocre at best if it was primarily a 3rd person shooter, and not an RPG. However, it was fun enough that it didn't bring the game down at all, and I still had fun gunning down bad guys using various combos of biotics, engineering, and good ole fashioned firepower.

Also, the 2nd game seems to have really improved the combat, to the point where it looks like its a lot smoother and has a better flow to it, so im really looking forward to that.



Yagami-Kun said:


> I never understood this whole Zelda craze anyway.
> 
> I especially dislike how every game has more or less the same recycled story.



Have you read that article on IGN about nintendo's laziness? I agree with them on a lot of points (although not all).

When it comes to Mario and Zelda the big N doesn't really need to innovate that much. All they need to do is update graphics and add one or two new gimmicks and they'll get 9s from the press and millions of copies sold. 

New Super Mario bros. Wii is fun as hell, don't get me wrong, but its obvious how safe they played it, and that kinda bugs me.

Hopefully the new Zelda Game (which i've heard is a sequel to Majora's mask?) shuts me up good though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2010)

New Super Mario was the best idea nintendo came up with this gen. Best Nintendo game in a long time. TP sucked balls. hopefully new zelda does not.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> New Super Mario was the best idea nintendo came up with this gen. Best Nintendo game in a long time. TP sucked balls. hopefully new zelda does not.



It's still just an update. It's a fun game, a very fun game, but i can't help but want more when i know they are capable of it.


----------



## Corran (Jan 21, 2010)

I loved Twilight Princess......

ANYWAY about Mass Effect 2  Will be getting it in a week when I get my foot cast off and I'm able to drive my car again  Then I will be spending all weekend bashing through the main story


----------



## The Boss (Jan 21, 2010)

Zelda sucks.... :ho j/k Wind Waker was the only one I've played and finished.  Good game. I love it. _ESPECIALLY_ the last Boss fight. One of the best Boss fight endings ever. Everyone knows Zelda Story line <<< Mass Effect.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm willing to give Bioware my money if it means that they'll keep on pumping out awesome games.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2010)

*sigh* Now we have to watch out for even more spoiling trolls. Although, I'd worry about it more on the Bioware boards rather than here.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to give Bioware my money too. I love them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

That'd be hilarious if Bioware screwed over the pirates Eidos style.

To anyone not familiar, in batman Arkham asylum, they put in an intentional glitch where at a certain point (when you have to glide over joker gas) the glide function would just fail if it was pirated. I'm sure pirates found a way around it, but it was still pretty awesome.

Especially when said pirates complained about the glitch on the eidos forums, and a mod replied with an explanation and "It's not a glitch in the game code, it's a glitch in your moral code"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahahaha!  I hope they do something where you lose all your weapons during the final battle and your teammates turn on you, accuse you of being "A Pirate pretending to be a Spectre" and then kill you.

And I've been amusing myself by going back to the earlier pages and reading the posts to see how accurate everyone's guesses were to what we now know will be in the game.  Seeing everyone freak out at the very first teaser trailer (Shepard's death) is quite amusing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2010)

WillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilersWillnotwatchspoilers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't give in.  Don't do it!  Liara will go all Asari commando on your ass if you do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

And thane will assassinate you


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah hell no!  I checked the shipping status of my game, and it says expected shipping date February 1.  Not cool Amazon!


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2010)

^ouch          =/


----------



## Munken (Jan 22, 2010)

:33


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2010)

Munken said:


> :33



... That ain't cool dude.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

Munken said:


> :33



Not cool at all.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 22, 2010)

No inventory?

Arour the appearance of which you can always upgrade and customise?

I LOVE YOU BIOWARE!

The inventory in the last game was dull and fiddely and having to change pretty armour for ugly but more powerful armour was a CONSTANT BURN

This is looking pretty sweet :33


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well..since I live in the EU in a shitty country and since I pre-ordered the game,naturally that I shall have it delivered to me on 2 February,2010 after all the world has it and probably has already finished it.

So good even,right when I start work again!



That's motherfucking it..I am getting this one way or another.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

Munken said:


> :33



For shame.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..since I live in the EU in a shitty country and since I pre-ordered the game,naturally that I shall have it delivered to me on 2 February,2010 after all the world has it and probably has already finished it.
> 
> So good even,right when I start work again!
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard about that. Shipment got delayed or something. That's horrible. I would slit my wrist if I was in your position. :33


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2010)

Was told we're receiving two new games today...I have a feeling we'll be getting mag before this...Mag just doesn't suck, it's gonna delay my ME2


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 22, 2010)

Buy on Steam, play on the 29th


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 22, 2010)

Time to Pre Order today after my class


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2010)

I pre ordered mine months ago

am i the only one?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

This will be GOTY.

I bet my cat on this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2010)

Even uncharted 2 won goty, of course this game is going to grab GOTY...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I pre ordered mine months ago
> 
> am i the only one?



Nope, I pre-order my CE back in November. :33


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Even uncharted 2 won goty, of course this game is going to grab GOTY...



Nope,this will grab GOTY by merit.

It's like Mass Effect 1,just..

Smooth,polished..incredibly polished and with an atmosphere so dense you could cut it with a knife.

It's like if over the initial ME 1 strawberry smoothy you would add chocolate syrup and caramel topping.

That's the best way I could describe the polish.



Also the weapons feel like goddamned weapons this time..


It's un'fucking'believable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Nope, I pre-order my CE back in November. :33



in my opinion you cant complain about being able to find a copy to pre order iff you wait till the last minute


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

Pretty good customization.

And keep in mind that this is 3,4 hours in max.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> in my opinion you cant complain about being able to find a copy to pre order iff you wait till the last minute



Exactly.  My buddy is complaining about not being able to pre-order the CE of ME2.... I lol'd at her face. :ho 


BTW .. Here is the voice of Male Shepard. 



Interview here if anyone cares.  


I prefer the model. 



:fapfapfap


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Exactly.  My buddy is complaining about not being able to pre-order the CE of ME2.... I lol'd at her face. :ho
> 
> 
> BTW .. Here is the voice of Male Shepard.
> ...



Hmm..but between the model and Shepard himself..

Who do you prefer?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 review from IGN:



Also from NowGamer.UK:


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, since you got the game, maybe you can answer this...do the decisions you made in ME1 carry over in ME2 even if you're playing New Game+?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hey, since you got the game, maybe you can answer this...do the decisions you made in ME1 carry over in ME2 even if you're playing New Game+?



Yes.

It matters what you did both in the new game and new game+ if you import your ME1 character.


And it would be better if you would because the "default" story is a little bit..

Disturbing..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

From:  

"If the player is not importing an existing Mass Effect save file, and creates a new game within Mass Effect 2, they will have an opportunity to make some of the decisions players could make in the original Mass Effect. This occurs early in the game, after some of the action had died down, when a character will ask a series of questions to test Commander Shepard's memory. Answers given to these questions will retroactively set the decisions Shepard made in the events of the first game. For players who are importing a character and answer these questions differently to how they acted in the first game will be told they are incorrect and be reminded of the choices they actually made."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2010)

9.6 Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> From:
> 
> "If the player is not importing an existing Mass Effect save file, and creates a new game within Mass Effect 2, they will have an opportunity to make some of the decisions players could make in the original Mass Effect. This occurs early in the game, after some of the action had died down, when a character will ask a series of questions to test Commander Shepard's memory. Answers given to these questions will retroactively set the decisions Shepard made in the events of the first game. For players who are importing a character and answer these questions differently to how they acted in the first game will be told they are incorrect and be reminded of the choices they actually made."



Umm..if you don't have a savegame from the first ME those questions don't matter much I think..:eh

Also..it's really cool that you can upgrade not only your weapons and armor,but also your ship itself.


I recently bough for it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the newest type of Asari hull armor made from carbon nanotubes and diamond..so expensive that it was considered insane to cover with it more than a fighter.
I covered the Normandy with it.

And for guns..I took the Turian cannon reverse-engineered from Sovereign's "particle cannon"..which wasn't a particle cannon at all.

Super-dense metallic liquid was contained in a mass effect field and shot forward at lightspeed creating a cutting jet of incredible power..which could cut through warships like a knife through butter!


----------



## Roy (Jan 22, 2010)

Just finished paying off the game. Now I wait


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm actually considering getting the first game and thus the series, possibly throwing my life into the same chaos that Dragon Age did. 

_Gotta fight it._


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 22, 2010)

9.6 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

YEAH


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

TDM said:


> I'm actually considering getting the first game and thus the series, possibly throwing my life into the same chaos that Dragon Age did.
> 
> _Gotta fight it._



Why the heck fight it?

Mass Effect 1 is possibly one of the most atmospheric RPG's ever..scratch that..one of the most atmospheric games in general.
Great story,great characters,twists and turns and even decent combat.

Oh..and the soundtrack. My God..the soundtrack!

Mass Effect 2 is a step above the first one in atmosphere and..heck,it's better than the first in general..it actually has great combat.

Greater than Gears of War 2 as far as third person action games go.

Think about that for a second.


Pick the first one up,play it,start drooling for Mass Effect 2,play that,get a boner..and then wait 3 years for the last game in the trilogy like the rest of us..poor smucks!!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Why the heck fight it?
> 
> Mass Effect 1 is possibly one of the most atmospheric RPG's ever..scratch that..one of the most atmospheric games in general.
> Great story,great characters,twists and turns and even decent combat.
> ...


I don't doubt that Mass Effect is an excellent game, but I fear for my own personal health @_@ Dragon Age nearly killed me. If only there were a demo of some sort, but I scoured the internet and there were none.

EDIT: I suppose there might also be something to be said about the lack of creativity in having essentially a messiah for a protagonist.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

TDM said:


> I don't doubt that Mass Effect is an excellent game, but I fear for my own personal health @_@ Dragon Age nearly killed me. If only there were a demo of some sort, but I scoured the internet and there were none.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose there might also be something to be said about the lack of creativity in having essentially a messiah for a protagonist.



Messiah?

You mean Mass Effect's Shepard? 

He is not a Messiah by any means..he is just the best and the worst at the same time of what humanity has to offer.
A professional soldier that risked everything to prove that humanity deserves to stand alongside the other space fairing species of the Galaxy.

It wasn't a special destiny that made him succeed,but instead hard work and sheer grit and determination.

That makes him damned awesome!


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Messiah?
> 
> You mean Mass Effect's Shepard?
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't mean messiah in morality and prestige, but messiah like "only one person can save the fucking universe; his companions are mere accessories and would be lost without him/her."


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

TDM said:


> Oh, I didn't mean messiah in morality and prestige, but messiah like "only one guy can save the fucking universe; his companions are mere accessories and would be lost without him/her."



Umm..nope.

If you don't have a good team you are as good as dead in the first one..as a gameplay element and as a story element.

You need your subordinates to succeed.

Shepard is damned good at what he does,maybe the best,but he still isn't superhuman and immortal.

He needs his crew,his ship and..his political support to succeed in both the first game and especially in the second one.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..nope.
> 
> If you don't have a good team you are as good as dead in the first one..as a gameplay element and as a story element.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good point; in reviewing the second game's launch trailer, the opening had all this grandiose narrative about Shepard being the "...one very specific man [who] might be all that stands between humanity and the greatest threat of our brief existence," but the rest of the trailer is spent touting the various team members and teamwork. I guess it's unavoidable; not too many people want to play a game where the protagonist is a dirt farmer.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 22, 2010)

TDM said:


> That's a pretty good point; in reviewing the second game's launch trailer, the opening had all this grandiose narrative about Shepard being the "...one very specific man [who] might be all that stands between humanity and the greatest threat of our brief existence," but the rest of the trailer is spent touting the various team members and teamwork. I guess it's unavoidable; not too many people want to play a game where the protagonist is a dirt farmer.



The line is the trailer is due to the fact that his..unique experiences..in the first Mass Effect have made him the most qualified (the only actually ) to deal with the specific threat in Mass Effect 2.

Play the first one and you will understand!


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The line is the trailer is due to the fact that his..unique experiences..in the first Mass Effect have made him the most qualified (the only actually ) to deal with the specific threat in Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Play the first one and you will understand!


 Why must games be so tempting? It's twenty dollars on Steam. The DRM is essentially removed and twenty dollars is a pittance compared to what I spend on useless crap.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes Shepard isn't a messiah, or overly powerful that he can do it alone.  He needs his teammates, the whole point of the second game is to assemble the best team possible for a suicide mission.  I think Shepard is possibly the one man that could be able to lead such a team, due to his skills and his personality.  He isn't Master Chief by any stretch.

Glad to see that ME2 is keeping up with the great reviews.  The 9.6 is pretty impressive considering that would beat every game from 09 including MW2, UC2, and AC2.  Fallout 3 was a 9.6 too, reviewed by Brudvig as well, so I guess that sort of gives you an idea of where this stands with other RPGs.  Really I wasn't very worried at all about ME2 it looks like it accomplishes what it set out to do, which is be the best RPG of this generation.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

He's just a good leader, who can inspire people to follow him anywhere and give it their all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 22, 2010)

Shepard's charm is that hes not just a solider he is also a Diplomat


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2010)

And attractive, considering how many possible love interests there are.


----------



## Tankaman (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys i dont know if i can post this here but i have the game already, and yeah i know its suppose to come out on the 25, but.... yeah JACK IS BIOTIC MUTHER****** EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 23, 2010)

Bluth said:


> Glad to see that ME2 is keeping up with the great reviews.  The 9.6 is pretty impressive considering that would beat every game from 09 including MW2, UC2, and AC2.  Fallout 3 was a 9.6 too, reviewed by Brudvig as well, so I guess that sort of gives you an idea of where this stands with other RPGs.  Really I wasn't very worried at all about ME2 it looks like it accomplishes what it set out to do, which is be the best RPG of this generation.



Not really.

Scores show how much a game is liked, not how great it is.

I'm not comparing anything here, but just telling you that comparing games using the scores they get is wrong.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Tankaman said:


> Guys i dont know if i can post this here but i have the game already, and yeah i know its suppose to come out on the 25, but.... yeah JACK IS BIOTIC MUTHER****** EVER!!!!!!!!!



...Isn't his name Jacob?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 23, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Not really.
> 
> Scores show how much a game is liked, not how great it is.
> 
> I'm not comparing anything here, but just telling you that comparing games using the scores they get is wrong.



Well not entirely, I get what you're saying, a game such as GTAIV gets numerous 10s around the internet, when in reality it was great game but far from perfect.  In addition the games that I mentioned were mostly in different genres.  But I think there is some merit in how you see review scores in deciding how great a game is.  

If you look at a multitude of scores for different games you can see where a game stands in relation to others.  Different reviewers might have different standards or tastes, but you can get a feel for where the game stands in relation to other games.  .1 of a point means little, but when the game is reviewed as being as good as a plethora of other great games than you can make a fairly accurate opinion on how the game will be.

There will always be some games that have a multitude of scores, but when a game is getting consistently 9.5 or above I think it's safe to say that the game will be great, it will be seen as being a great game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Shit...um...Roy, were you the one who was asking about the Collector's Edition?  Anyways, whoever wanted to order the Collector's Edition but couldn't find it, just go to amazon.

Because they just got more Collector's Edition for 360 on sale.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahahaha..

I can't believe rule 34 applies even in the Mass Effect universe..

Taken from Penny Arcade Forums and spoilered due to size:


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Shit...um...Roy, were you the one who was asking about the Collector's Edition?  Anyways, whoever wanted to order the Collector's Edition but couldn't find it, just go to amazon.
> 
> Because they just got more Collector's Edition for 360 on sale.



Fucking shit....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you already pre-order it somewhere else?


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2010)

gamestop. regular edition >_>


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

Roy said:


> gamestop. regular edition >_>



Can't you cancel your order?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2010)

Even though I'm getting release day delivery from Amazon... I'm tempted to go get a copy during the Gamestop midnight release. Three more days... and the spoilers are killin' me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanna pre-order from amazon but I think we might get one or two in the store, dunno if wanna risk it, lol.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 23, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Even though I'm getting release day delivery from Amazon... I'm tempted to go get a copy during the Gamestop midnight release. Three more days... and the spoilers are killin' me.



Well if it makes you feel i better i live in the North of the UK, i have to wait six days to get my hands on it.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2010)

Sindri said:


> Well if it makes you feel i better i live in the North of the UK, i have to wait six days to get my hands on it.



That doesn't make me feel any better at all.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 23, 2010)

It's ok i have a strong will i'll live i hope...I will be avoiding this thread like it's caught something on the 26th though.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Ahahaha..
> 
> I can't believe rule 34 applies even in the Mass Effect universe..
> 
> Taken from Penny Arcade Forums and spoilered due to size:



Woooooow....  

Just wow.  Bioware's got jokes.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

Taken from Mass Effect 2 Bioware Social Forums:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQCf4303lKo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
My god..

Just think about the fact that probably 70% of all players would have missed this great convo..

The attention to little details is just..insane.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Everybody does love Asari..


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Everybody does love Asari..



Shots from the belly button.

Fuck yeah.

"fap fap fap"


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

THE SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> THE SPOILERS!!!



Absolutely no spoilers included my dear.

You (and I for that matter ) would have walked right past that table and miss the awesome conversation.

Makes you wonder about the Asari though..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Absolutely no spoilers included my dear.
> 
> You (and I for that matter ) would have walked right past that table and miss the awesome conversation.
> 
> Makes you wonder about the Asari though..



I watched it. I hate you .. you know that.   

Gotta love these convos..  I like how the Asari just kept dancing...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2010)

LMAO that was great


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I watched it. I hate you .. you know that.
> 
> Gotta love these convos..  I like how the Asari just kept dancing...







Also from the Mass Effect 2 Bioware Social Forums comes the ultimate magazine specialized in xenophilia (I learned a new word today ).

Now with added details..





Great fucking sense of humour BioWare..and was that a subtle diss at the fan community?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Um...wow.  Tons of new words.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jan 23, 2010)

I loved the first one, theres not much else I think they need in the game. Maybe a bigger vararity of guns to use and a bigger crew. But thats about it ^_^


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

Gondaime Tsunade said:


> I loved the first one, theres not much else I think they need in the game. Maybe a bigger vararity of guns to use and a bigger crew. But thats about it ^_^



Mass Effect 2 has exactly just that.

So your hopes are thus fulfilled!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanted more love interests.  From what I hear, they've done just that.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm actually considering skipping my midterms and take the resit the month after.  >___> 

Also, that girl who I claimed to be devouring Dragon Age: Origins has informed me the game is boring and now wishes me to find her another game. Mind you, her English reading comprehension is mediocre at best, effectively limiting her ability to enjoy the game. Maybe she just liked playing the game with me, and much less so without me.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2010)

The spoilers on the Bioware forums are crazy. Douches spoiling everything and not a lockdown or ban in sight. Fortunately, I've been trying to avoid them, but when people start talking about the spoiler that spoiled them... that's when I just try to convince myself that those're all LIES!!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Then go over and sit there so she can enjoy the awesomeness that is Dragon Age.

And a movie?



If they make a movie about the game, it's going to be long as hell.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 23, 2010)

The combat's laughable [press X once! That's it ...], and the dialog too lengthy, according to her. I took the game back to my place.  Well, I took the case with me ... the game's still in her PS3. xD Did bring my copy of Uncharted 2 though.

i wonder what other games she would like ... Honest to God, I can't think of anything. LittleBigPlanet, Batman:AA, inFamous, have all been turned down. She doesn't like fighting games and she doesn't want to play another Prince of Persia [the franchise, not the type] game. She's into RPGs and action games. Does anything to come mind? 



Who would you pick for playing Shepard in a Mass Effect movie? I think I would pick the doctor from Lost (Jack Shepard? lol)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Devil May Cry? If you're an action gamer and you don't like that game, there is something wrong with you

And i here bayonetta is pretty good, although personally i was dissapointed.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Devil May Cry? If you're an action gamer and you don't like that game, there is something wrong with you



Has anything to do with me, actually. I'm searching for a game for a friend of mine, who happens to be a girl and is really picky about her games. 

Devil May Cry may be too difficult for her. As well is Bayonetta. She's not into those kind of action games. Uncharted 2/Assassin's Creed 2, those are good. DMC/Bayonetta/NG2 are all bad choices for her.


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2010)

Take something with an enganging story, with important female characters.

Or try Disgaea 3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Any of the Final Fantasy games.

And now Amazon says I wont' get Mass Effect 2 until February 8...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Has anything to do with me, actually. I'm searching for a game for a friend of mine, who happens to be a girl and is really picky about her games.
> 
> Devil May Cry may be too difficult for her. As well is Bayonetta. She's not into those kind of action games. Uncharted 2/Assassin's Creed 2, those are good. DMC/Bayonetta/NG2 are all bad choices for her.



Sorry, i meant "you" as in a general term for a person.

Hmm, well i gotta admit the genre you're talking about doesn't have a lot of great games out there, so it could be tough.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Segan said:


> Take something with an enganging story, with important female characters.
> 
> Or try Disgaea 3.



That's exactly what she wants, but the only games that fit that description are Uncharted (2) and Final Fantasy XIII. She's finished the former and is eagerly awaiting the latter. In fact, FFXIII is the reason she bought the PS3. Why the hell am I discussing this in the ME2 thread, anyway? xD I should continue this elsewhere. 

She isn't the type to play SRPGs, so Disgaea 3 is out of the question. 

I'll convince her to try Prince of Persia and The Saboteur until FFXIII comes along. 

Thanks for the help. And sorry to hear, forgotten_hero. Cancel and buy elsewhere?



			
				Windwaker said:
			
		

> Sorry, i meant "you" as in a general term for a person.



I know, but it is an odd thing to do when you're addressing someone in particular. Well, that may just be me. 



> Hmm, well i gotta admit the genre you're talking about doesn't have a lot of great games out there, so it could be tough.



Yup.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'll convince her to try Prince of Persia and The Saboteur until FFXIII comes along.



Have you played The Saboteur? Personally i found it to be pretty lacking.

It's like a mediocre GTA+mediocre AC+mediocre WWII shooter.

Its got a lot of cool gameplay aspects, but doesnt do them nearly as well as the titles that first pioneered them.

I recommend Prince of Persia as a rental though. Great game, especially for someone not looking for a challenge (it is quite easy). The character interactions between the Prince and Elika are quite good, and the platforming and combat are really fun. However, it sounds like this girl runs through games pretty quick, and once you beat PoP...thats pretty much it.




> I know, but it is an odd thing to do when you're addressing someone in particular. Well, that may just be me.



Nah, i should have specified.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha..on the Mass Effect 2 forum a moron just spoiled the game for all of those people with a giant freaking spoilers thread!!!

They thought it was a joke..only it wasn't!:rofl

Now the place is populated with angry and dissapointed forumites.


Glad I wasn't there when the bomb hit!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Thanks for the help. And sorry to hear, forgotten_hero. Cancel and buy elsewhere?




The thing is, I got the Collector's Edition.  Doubt I would be able to find it anywhere else.  I might just end up paying more for faster shipping instead of having the free shipping...


----------



## Lucius (Jan 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> If they make a movie about the game, it's going to be long as hell.



not sure if i like it. i just hope it will be after mass effect 3 and hasn't anything to do with the reapers. i hope it'll end with the destruction of the reapers by blowing up a star. i mean we had a nuke already.. why not trigger a supernova explosion next?^^

mass effect *3* ending.. you heared it here first !


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope they do something that wasn't covered by the game.  Like, the First Contact War or the events that transpired between the first and second game.

Plus, I hope they have a sex scene with Liara or some other Asari.  I mean, _Avatar _already has blue alien sex...it's only fair that the Asari get their turn.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm just so excited about the armour

I CAN WEAR PINK!

...

Probably


----------



## Lucius (Jan 23, 2010)

yes you can... and you can be a ninja ! 



(well.. inflitrator^^)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2010)

Aint being spoiled this time, not looking for any spoils on any forums. 

Anyway we got in no more heroes 2 but no mass effect


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow so glad my internet died....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad I don't visit the Bioware forums...heard a lot of people are being asses and posting major spoilers.  

If anyone posts spoilers, please use Spoiler Tags for the first week or so until most of the users here have a chance to get a hold of the game and play it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 23, 2010)

I sure hope my store is doing a midnight release.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 23, 2010)

it and gave it a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



9.6



i watched it. there are no more spoilers then in the trailers we have seen so far. or at least i haven't noticed any more.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, IGN's review is cleanly spoiler-free.  They may not have had a choice in the matter- NowGamer reviewed ME 2 as well (9.8) and the writer said his ability to review was hamstrung, because he in order to get the game early he agreed to not post any spoilers.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2010)

Hard to stay away from all the ME2 news going on..  3 more days. We can all do it!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hard to stay away from all the ME2 news going on..  3 more days. We can all do it!



2 if your rocking the midnight release


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The thing is, I got the Collector's Edition.  Doubt I would be able to find it anywhere else.  I might just end up paying more for faster shipping instead of having the free shipping...



That was your problem then. I thought you had gotten release day delivery or something. Release day delivery is just an additional $5 or so. Less than 1-day shipping.

In regards to a movie, I think it'd be awesome if they did a movie based upon the First Contact War. That would work for a 1:30 - 2:00 hour long movie.

And yes, Bioware forums is full of spoilers right now. Apparently, the mods there don't work on weekends.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2010)

Hell, if I was the mods I'd be writing down the screennames and tracking their asses down to find out who got the copies before they were supposed to.  And if they're on Xbox then ban them from Live.  Not sure what they could do to P.C. users.

Either way, I'd bring the hammer down on them.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2010)

*Anyone who posts major spoilers here without spoiler tags should be banned as well. For an entire year.  *

I'm going to skip my midterms. *shakes fist at uni* 360 games are often region free, aren't they? Maybe I'll be able to get a copy at my local import store. I can't wait five more days...

*ED:*
-i got wind some stores broke street date- *EU* folk, rejoice! Why is it Sunday again? D: I'll have a good look around tomorrow.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2010)

I aint gonna be leaving my house when this comes out


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2010)

lol @ ign's review. Only minus point: "overly referential"  Everyone should play the first game anyway, before moving on to the second. Also, that bit where they said the game sometimes crashes completely, or you get stuck somewhere, worries me a bit. They also added those moments do not impede the overall experience. I'm certain it won't.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 24, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> lol @ ign's review. Only minus point: "overly referential"  Everyone should play the first game anyway, before moving on to the second. Also, that bit where they said the game sometimes crashes completely, or you get stuck somewhere, worries me a bit. They also added those moments do not impede the overall experience. I'm certain it won't.



You shouldn't have to buy and play the first game to understand the second one.

They should start putting options in these sequels that you can turn on to get additional dialog about the previous events, if you never played the original.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 24, 2010)

Since I don't have a 360, I will get Mass Effect 1 for the PC before getting this, so I want to ask: Is the PC version good? How is it different?

I ask this because the PC version got a 3/5 general rating on Amazon.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2010)

Once it's patched up, it should work relatively fine depending on your computer settings. There are some minor bugs that can cause it to crash, and it doesn't like alt+tab, but you should be able to play the game fairly error-free from beginning to end.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hell, if I was the mods I'd be writing down the screennames and tracking their asses down to find out who got the copies before they were supposed to.  And if they're on Xbox then ban them from Live.  Not sure what they could do to P.C. users.
> 
> Either way, I'd bring the hammer down on them.



What if they bought the game legitimately at a store?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You shouldn't have to buy and play the first game to understand the second one.
> 
> They should start putting options in these sequels that you can turn on to get additional dialog about the previous events, if you never played the original.



Uh kinda fucking dumb 

It's like watching lord of the rings two towers before the first and asking "Why are they separated?"  Or star wars or just about any franchise that direct links the series.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh kinda fucking dumb
> 
> It's like watching lord of the rings two towers before the first and asking "Why are they separated?"  Or star wars or just about any franchise that direct links the series.



QFT.

If you haven't played the first part,you miss the finer details of the story and the emotional impact will not be as great as if you had.

As with any series of games,books,movies,"overly referential" is what makes it good.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You shouldn't have to buy and play the first game to understand the second one.
> 
> They should start putting options in these sequels that you can turn on to get additional dialog about the previous events, if you never played the original.



As my compatriots pointed out, albeit with unfriendly fire, your stance is unfavorable.  

The entire point of (establishing) a trilogy is to link them together to form a greater whole, the greater the detail, the better the experience. You can't exclude the beginning, nor the end, or the middle, for a trilogy, that would be nonsensical.  

Not to worry for first time players, BioWare have included a canon start, in which a baseline of information is available to you, a starting point. However, if you wish to understand the finer details and thus understand the entire universe in which the story takes place, better, the first in the series is compulsory.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

Well didn't mean to be a ass, it's just the statement kinda threw me off. Like Dan said the beginning, middle, and ending are all essential in a trilogy, watching them/playing them/reading them out of order would just mess up the point of it. Even more so not relying on the previous one to make the following one even mean more would be even more worthless IMO.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 24, 2010)

its still not too bad. i mean the characters in the first one were refering to stuff like the Bliz or the first contact war too and we didn't know anything about it. now they will probably refere to saren and the geth attack.

i'm sure even if you didn't play the first one you'll enjoy this one. in fact ppl who played the first one might not enjoy parts of this one. like the reworked gameplay


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2010)

We all know you always mean well, crazy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Honestly, i think it's great that the main negative point in their review is such a double edged sword.

For anyone who played and enjoyed the first game (and what i assume is the majority of people buying this game), that is a GOOD thing...a GREAT thing.

Im really really looking forward to meeting wrex again, "Hey, remember that time we almost shot each other!? Good times...good times"

Also, I wonder if the extended Wrex clan is aware that Urd passed up on a cure for the genophage due to Shephards influence. I can see some people being pissed about that.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 24, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You shouldn't have to buy and play the first game to understand the second one.
> 
> They should start putting options in these sequels that you can turn on to get additional dialog about the previous events, if you never played the original.



Would you skip the first 1/3 of a book and expect to know what's going on?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh kinda fucking dumb
> 
> It's like watching lord of the rings two towers before the first and asking "Why are they separated?"  Or star wars or just about any franchise that direct links the series.



I agree.

For example, Assassin's Creed II wouldn't have been half as great without the first game. Even though it had a great story on its own, the continuation from the first one made it even better.



FFLN said:


> Once it's patched up, it should work relatively fine depending on your computer settings. There are some minor bugs that can cause it to crash, and it doesn't like alt+tab, but you should be able to play the game fairly error-free from beginning to end.



I see.

I will also try to use a controller when playing this game, instead of key-board and mouse. Hope it works.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 24, 2010)

wouldn't recommend that. i don't understand why but they didn't include the 360 controlls into the game. you don't have the wheel for skills and weapons. just the pc menues.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

YOU SUNNUVABITCH


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2010)

I am so jealous of you right now...


----------



## Lucius (Jan 24, 2010)

the earlier you get it the faster you are through it and the waiting for the next one will start^^


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 24, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


>



Tis beautiful..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


>



One more day...one more day....I hate you...one more day


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 24, 2010)

;~; i wasn't able to get the money to pre-order this

;-;

But may i say, this game is going to be just as epic as the first one, perhaps even better . I am looking forward to getting my copy...whenever that will me xD.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2010)

TOMORROW NIGHT!! TOMORROW NIGHT!! TOMORROW NIGHT!! TOMORROW NIGHT!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2010)

OMFG...

edit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 24, 2010)

is it any good?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 24, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> OMFG...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope that's an actual joke, and not a troll within a troll.

I'm very disappointed, my local gamestop is no longer doing midnight releases, I guess the mall in which is located doesn't allow it anymore.  I have to wait until 10 AM on Tuesday, but that's okay I'm going to have a lot of free time to put into the game after that.

Biggest question for me is whether I skip the Liverpool match and play ME2 or do I stay loyal and wait until after the match.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> OMFG...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Is this a joke...please say yes...


----------



## Bluth (Jan 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Is this a joke...please say yes...



I know, I'm not really sure, it's a cruel either way.  DAMN YOU!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2010)

For ExoSkel's sake it better be a joke


----------



## kumabear (Jan 24, 2010)

if that isn't a joke.... ._.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

What I've said in previous post is only half-true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Illusive man = the sleeper agent of Reaper. Similar to Saren. But he isn't brainwashed, only doing it for humanity's gain. 

Actually, the entire operation of Cerberus was to gain technology from reaper and and sabotage the operations of Spectre and other races from preventing reapers from coming back. Illusive-Man, aka Alien Hater wants to make a deal with reapers but they can't unless he sabotages the entire operations of the Citadel.

He made a secret deal with the Collectors. Collectors were kidnapping in order by Illusive Man for secret experiments hidden by the Council. In return Cerberus provides them with weapons and information about Turian military (for invasion) because they specifically hate Turians. The purpose of his experiment and his ultimate goal is to "Evolve" humanity into another level into "semi-machine" but couldn't do so because Spectres were watching their experiment, made a deal with Collectors so they could "Kidnap" humans then experiment for the evolution, then bring back Reapers to enslave other races. 

The guy is basically is doing all this, so human-hating aliens can be exterminated while "evolved" humanity can claim everything what other races had and become the next "symbiotic race" along with reapers.

BTW, Sovereign is destroyed but not entirely destroyed. It makes a comeback at the mid game. 

In the end, Shepard have to either destroy the Cerberus relay set up by Illusive-Man that is communicating with Reapers but by doing so, he will die because your ship is damaged while traveling to Collector's space territory and you have to go out and destroy the Relay, killing Shepard at the same time. 

But You don't have to destroy it, and this pretty much confirms that the Reapers will come back in sequel.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 25, 2010)

damn...

y u gotta do that bro


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2010)

i didn't read it but you are a bad person....


----------



## Bluth (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude, seriously.  You know how big of a temptation it is to look.  I didn't read the second spoiler, but don't say that it's a half truth, now I'm going to be looking for something that is similar to the first spoiler.  The game is not even out yet, at least save it for tuesday.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

SOVEREIGN IS ONLY THE BEGINNING!!!



Anyway, I'm deleting my previous posts. So it doesn't claim any more victims...


----------



## Bluth (Jan 25, 2010)

ugh, you're really enjoying this aren't you!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

You know, when I'm the only person in this board who knows the spoiler, I just can't help it... call it trolling, spamming, whatever.

I'm just releasing my spoiler-stress... but hey, at least I use the spoiler tag!


----------



## kumabear (Jan 25, 2010)

oh wow. 

so hungry for attention you just have to ruin the game for the rest of us, eh?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

It's 2 am in the morning and I can't go to sleep.

I got nothing better to do.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha, considering the reaction of the past few posts, I'm going to guess that it's a pretty big spoiler. 

Gonna turn off my internet now, so I don't get tempted to look...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

I only clicked on the first one..the joke one I hope.

Not the second one..


----------



## Tankaman (Jan 25, 2010)

My Mass Effect 2 Screeny Check it Out


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuuuuck.

ANYBODY PLANNING TO GET MASS EFFECT 2 for XBOX 360!!!

GO HERE AND QUICKLY TAKE ALL THE DLC,EVEN THE BONUS ONE FOR FREE!!!

THE TERMINUS ARMOR AND WEAPON,THE COLLECTOR ARMOR AND WEAPONS,THE DLC MISSIONS!!!

THEY MADE A MISTAKE HAHHHAHAHAH,XBOX 360 MARKETPLACE MADE A MISTAKE!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Illusive man = the sleeper agent of Reaper. Similar to Saren. But he isn't brainwashed, only doing it for humanity's gain.

Actually, the entire operation of Cerberus was to gain technology from reaper and and sabotage the operations of Spectre and other races from preventing reapers from coming back. Illusive-Man, aka Alien Hater wants to make a deal with reapers but they can't unless he sabotages the entire operations of the Citadel.

He made a secret deal with the Collectors. Collectors were kidnapping in order by Illusive Man for secret experiments hidden by the Council. In return Cerberus provides them with weapons and information about Turian military (for invasion) because they specifically hate Turians. The purpose of his experiment and his ultimate goal is to "Evolve" humanity into another level into "semi-machine" but couldn't do so because Spectres were watching their experiment, made a deal with Collectors so they could "Kidnap" humans then experiment for the evolution, then bring back Reapers to enslave other races.

The guy is basically is doing all this, so human-hating aliens can be exterminated while "evolved" humanity can claim everything what other races had and become the next "symbiotic race" along with reapers.

BTW, Sovereign is destroyed but not entirely destroyed. It makes a comeback at the mid game.

In the end, Shepard have to either destroy the Cerberus relay set up by Illusive-Man that is communicating with Reapers but by doing so, he will die because your ship is damaged while traveling to Collector's space territory and you have to go out and destroy the Relay, killing Shepard at the same time.

But You don't have to destroy it, and this pretty much confirms that the Reapers will come back in sequel.[/spolier]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2010)

^Oh hey thanks for putting it in spoiler tags, its not like the plot and story is one of the strong points of the game that anyone is interested in


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Did..did you just spoil Mass Effect 2's story for all the readers of this thread?

Really? 


Thank god I avoided to read it at the last second but still..


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

I did not read that, but... is someone askin' for a neggin'?!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

its not true. its just fanfic..

if you don't want to be spoiled don't read it tho. there is something right but in the wrong context


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Fuuuuck.
> 
> ANYBODY PLANNING TO GET MASS EFFECT 2 for XBOX 360!!!
> 
> ...


Fuck I only got the collector's items


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck I only got the collector's items



Well..it was all free and perfectly working due to some huge fuck-up by Microsoft.

Now of course that it has been pulled.

Can't have all those companies who paid for the exclusive only DLC being pissed,can't we?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

man i do feel bad for getting the collectors armor since i only have the normal version^^

but i couldn't stop myself.. i probably won't use it though since you can't take off the helmet. and my shepherds face is to hot to be covered by a helmet.. at least my female shepherds face.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

TONIGHT is gonna be the BEST. NIGHT. EVER. 

:fapfapfapfapfapfap :33


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

so.. who are you planing on sexin' up first?



crazymtf said:


> Fuck I only got the collector's items


don't worry you'll get some of the other stuff for free on launch day


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

No one.. Im staying true to Alenko.. :ho


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> so.. who are you planing on sexin' up first?
> 
> 
> don't worry you'll get some of the other stuff for free on launch day



Miranda.

Because..Yvonne Strahovski.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Miranda has nice boobies.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

All of them.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Miranda has nice boobies.



Boobs.





Yes.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey BTW did you guys heard about how Dr. Pepper is gonna have DLC for ME2..  (US only they said. )


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 25, 2010)

I only got Collector's stuff   I don't really understand the Blood Dragon Armor, my friend has Dragon Age for the PS3, does that come with a code or something for the BDA? Or is it a case of ME2 loading saved data from DA: O?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey BTW did you guys heard about how Dr. Pepper is gonna have DLC for ME2..  (US only they said. )



You could have had all that DLC and more if you would have came sooner to this thread..




Ciupy said:


> Fuuuuck.
> 
> ANYBODY PLANNING TO GET MASS EFFECT 2 for XBOX 360!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I only got Collector's stuff   I don't really understand the Blood Dragon Armor, my friend has Dragon Age for the PS3, does that come with a code or something for the BDA? Or is it a case of ME2 loading saved data from DA: O?


Im thinking if you get it from DA then you can just load it to ME2 using the same account you used for DA. 



Ciupy said:


> You could have had all that DLC and more if you would have came sooner to this thread..


Was that this morning? I was sleeping... and now at work.  I will get it for free anyways.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im thinking if you get it from DA then you can just load it to ME2 using the same account you used for DA.
> 
> 
> Was that this morning? I was sleeping... and now at work.  I would get it for free anyways.



So..you like to drink lots of Dr. Pepper?

Because those were exclusive only..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..you like to drink lots of Dr. Pepper?
> 
> Because those were exclusive only..



Im a Dr. Pepper drinker even before ME2 will be promoted by Dr. Pepper.  If you want a code I could get it for you...  That's if you dun live in the US of course.  

What do you mean by exclusive?  Explain plox.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sure there'll be a way for people to the DLC again. I hope


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

I really am tempted to "pre-order" from Gamestop today and then pick it up tonight, but... then I started thinking about possible assholes in line who might try and spoil stuff for everyone. There are some serious douches who try to carry their online trolling into real-life... and people who are just douches in general.



> Im a Dr. Pepper drinker even before ME2 will be promoted by Dr. Pepper.  If you want a code I could get it for you...  That's if you dun live in the US of course.



Can you get me some codes then? I don't drink Dr. Pepper anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm sure there'll be a way for people to the DLC again. I hope


The DLC code expires March 2010 or something like that. Come to think of it.. I have an extra code for the Dragon Age aromor...  Thanks for reminding me. 




FFLN said:


> I really am tempted to "pre-order" from Gamestop today and then pick it up tonight, but... then I started thinking about possible assholes in line who might try and spoil stuff for everyone. There are some serious douches who try to carry their online trolling into real-life... and people who are just douches in general.


I know right.. my local gamestop is having a ME2 midnight release and the party starts at 10pm...  so IDK if I really want to be there.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You could have had all that DLC and more if you would have came sooner to this thread..



Doesn't work for EU. =[


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Can you get me some codes then? I don't drink Dr. Pepper anymore.



For you FFLN... Of course!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I know right.. my local gamestop is having a ME2 midnight release and the party starts at 10pm...  so IDK if I really want to be there.



Well, it's not like they're going to sell your reserved copy, so you should be fine if you get there at around midnight. I'd only wait out there earlier if it was with friends.



> For you FFLN... Of course!



Yay for Dr. Pepper-holics!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 25, 2010)

Please share codes


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Well, it's not like they're going to sell your reserved copy, so you should be fine if you get there at around midnight. I'd only wait out there earlier if it was with friends.
> 
> Yay for Dr. Pepper-holics!


The thing is my buddy want to go for the party.  This party better be worth it if some douche-bag is gonna spoiled it.  

 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Please share codes


Codes are a one time use only.. I think Imma sell mine on Ebay..  With ME2 release and all..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah 

I'm gonna get these one way or another, you can just pay for them on XBLA right?  Or is it possible I'm never gonna have a chance to get all that cool stuff again?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

there is another armor you'll get from Cerberus Network


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cerberus Network Armor


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> there is another armor you'll get from Cerberus Network
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well now..didn't know about that.

But it will all be included in the free  DLC package for PC users I am sure!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And thank you for the offer Boss!
> 
> But being as I am on the PC,I will get the Collector's Armor and Weapons on the 2'nd of February,when my game finally ships and I have DA so I have the Blood Dragon armor as well.
> 
> And for the rest of the DLC,the GameSpot unique one and the Dr. Pepper ones..arrrgh me matey!


 

Sounds like you will have everything as I will.. but I am missing that one Ironman look alike armor that you will get.  I hope I can get that armor on ebay.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Ah
> 
> I'm gonna get these one way or another, you can just pay for them on XBLA right?  Or is it possible I'm never gonna have a chance to get all that cool stuff again?


I'm pretty sure it might be a DLC or something  when the game comes out.  Even with the collectors item I am thinking.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> there is another armor you'll get from Cerberus Network
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks hot. :ho can't wait!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Sounds like you will have everything as I will.. but I am missing that one Ironman look alike armor that you will get.  I hope I can get that armor on ebay.



I don't know if you can get that armor from eBay... it might be somewhat suspect even if someone did put it up. I know that Amazon sends out their code via e-mail. I'm assuming that that's what all of the other vendors are doing too, aside from Gamestop.

Well, I just checked on my order, but... it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm beginning to wonder if it was already shipped this past weekend, but the status just isn't being updated...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> so.. who are you planing on sexin' up first?




I'm gonna walk up to garrus and be all, 'how you doin?'


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

if i was into guys it would definitely be garrus. you have taste!

can't pass up on mirandas ass tho. omg bioware did a good job modeling


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah collector's item is a nice bonus for playing just the regular one. But tonight I gotta work and then tomorrow morning till tomorrow night I gotta work so no ME2 time really. Why! 

The boss probably gonna beat the game before I even start


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

It wouldn't be nice actually..why hurry to beat this game?

Games like this only come..when BioWare makes them..

So that's pretty goddamned rare!




Also..ughh..whoever invented the "planet scanning" minigame deserves to get shot right on the spot!
The most tedious,boring,insanely slow thing I have seen in a long time and easily Mass Effect 2's weak point!

And you have to scan the planets because that's how you get the minerals needed for the precious,precious upgrades!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It wouldn't be nice actually..why hurry to beat this game?
> 
> Games like this only come..when BioWare makes them..
> 
> ...



Better then exploring a boring planet for 20 minutes 

And I just wanna play it NOW


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait.. *mini game*?  I hate minigames.  I thought Bioware wasn't into the whole mini game stuff. 



FFLN said:


> I don't know if you can get that armor from eBay... it might be somewhat suspect even if someone did put it up. I know that Amazon sends out their code via e-mail. I'm assuming that that's what all of the other vendors are doing too, aside from Gamestop.
> 
> Well, I just checked on my order, but... it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm beginning to wonder if it was already shipped this past weekend, but the status just isn't being updated...


Lets hope I can find a code for that Ironman armor.. it was tough deciding where to pre-order.  



crazymtf said:


> The boss probably gonna beat the game before I even start


Nah I'm gonna take my sweet sweet time making love to this game... :ho


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

Apparently, there is going to be two drivable vehicles, one is Hammerhead, other one is unknown at the moment.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Better then exploring a boring planet for 20 minutes
> 
> And I just wanna play it NOW



No..it's not better.

Believe me..at least with the Mako you got to explore some mountains,drive through some improbable valleys and ledges..now you just sit looking at some swirly signal and hearing some sound that peaks when you hit a good spot to send a probe and mine.

After a minute of that you will be left drooling at the screen in boredom and confused by the pulsing lines and funky sound.

A rich planet can take up to five minutes to fully mine!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Except they were almost never rich, just boring. This doesn't sound much better but owell neither was fun then


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

about the mining


*Spoiler*: __ 



it gets better. you'll get an upgrade that lets you mine faster

to unlock you have to recruit

*Spoiler*: __ 



samara


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Except they were almost never rich, just boring. This doesn't sound much better but owell neither was fun then



Okay..in the first one you drove a little APC..it may have steered like shit,but you had it and for better or for worse you could drive it around,a thing which actually involved conscious thought.

Now you just listen like an ecolocation officer on a submarine would listen for his enemies..listening for a little "PING" bigger than the others.

It will literally make you drool after a couple of planets..

Editidn't get that Lucius..

But from what I am seeing on the BioWare forums,it doesn't seem like it will improve things drastically..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

No more driving in the Mako... makes me sad.. it was tedious and I disliked it a lot.. but... no more word exploring in the Mako? Is that right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No more driving in the Mako... makes me sad.. it was tedious and I disliked it a lot.. but... no more word exploring in the Mako? Is that right?



Well ExoSkel said that they are planning to add a vehicle with the new DLC that they are going to release.

But who cares that the Mako is gone.

The new sidequests you find make the ones in the first part look laughable.

I mean you would literally rub your hands in anticipation at what new,weird,fucked up,wondrous thing you could find on an unknown planet.

Like an episode of Farscape or Star Trek if you will when they go to an unknown planet just to see what's up with it.

Some span not just a planet,but planets,ships,space stations e.t.c.

Really,really kickass.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> if i was into guys it would definitely be garrus. you have taste!
> 
> can't pass up on mirandas ass tho. omg bioware did a good job modeling



You know it 





But seriously, Commander Douchebag Sheperd will <insert crude perverted joke here> to Miranda


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2010)

OMFG regarding Legion...


*Spoiler*: __ 




He is awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

^
I shall not click that..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well ExoSkel said that they are planning to add a vehicle with the new DLC that they are going to release.
> 
> But who cares that the Mako is gone.
> 
> ...


Sounds promising. I shall discover how kick ass this will be later tonight... Imma fap so hard.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 25, 2010)

Midnight Release or Tomorrow morning since it's snowing here


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuck yeah! My main FemShep is lvl 60.... BUT the one I wanna play with is lvl 48 or something like that..  still my main, just another save.  

Did they ever say you get extra for importing your lvl 60 character?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck yeah! My main FemShep is lvl 60.... BUT the one I wanna play with is lvl 48 or something like that..  still my main, just another save.
> 
> Did they ever say you get extra for importing your lvl 60 character?



You start the game at level 5..

If you got the "RICH" achievment from the first you also get 100.000 credits..which will dissapear like air.

Money is much,much more valuable in this game than in the first.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did they ever say you get extra for importing your lvl 60 character?


Yep. 


*Spoiler*: _From the official thread at GAF_ 



_Importing a Level 50 character will have your character start off at Level 3, plus:

• Credits: 100,000
• Palladium: 9,000
• Iridium: 9,000
• Platinum: 9,000
• Element Zero: 9,000

Importing a Level 60 character will have your character start off at Level 5 in Mass Effect 2, plus:

• Renegade or Paragon starting at 10% (If you have 100% Renegade or Paragon in ME1)
• Credits: 150,000
• Palladium: 10,000
• Iridium: 10,000

• Platinum: 10,000
• Element Zero: 10,000

What you get in between Level 50 and 60 ranges between the bonuses awarded._






Ciupy said:


> Well..the ones who actually got them and also had the game said that they worked perfectly.
> So..you just have to take the game to your XBox 360 and just..play it!


You're right, just saw some pictures posted in the aforementioned thread.

Guess this means I can cancel my Gamestop preorder. I had already given up on the helmet and visors because I don't drink soda anymore.

Good times.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Do I get anything for completing ME1 at 100%?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I remember somebody saying that Bioware claimed there would be benefits to completing the collection assignments. And I know there's at least one assignment referenced to in ME2... But I'm not sure if you even have to _complete_ the assignment for it to be brought up in the sequel.

But I don't think you have to be too concerned about handling every single assignment throughout the galaxy, save for those that relate closely to your squadmates... Unless you're a crazy completionist like myself.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 25, 2010)

HOW DID I MISS THE FREE DLC


ACK


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey hey.. do you guys remember in that one time in Feros where Fai Dan had you do a quest, and you had to talk to him about it to complete the quest? Well, I did his quest, and accidentally forgot to talk to him about it. So when I completed Feros Fai Dan shot himself the face, and I never got to finish the quest. It was still an active quest in my log when I finished the game.   lol Good times.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey hey.. do you guys remember in that one time in Feros where Fai Dan had you do a quest, and you had to talk to him about it to complete the quest? Well, I did his quest, and accidentally forgot to talk to him about it. So when I completed Feros Fai Dan shot himself the face, and I never got to finish the quest. It was still an active quest in my log when I finished the game.   lol Good times.



Maybe you could've talked with the Sergeant, security girl?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Tried that. Didn't work.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey hey.. do you guys remember in that one time in Feros where Fai Dan had you do a quest, and you had to talk to him about it to complete the quest? Well, I did his quest, and accidentally forgot to talk to him about it. So when I completed Feros Fai Dan shot himself the face, and I never got to finish the quest. It was still an active quest in my log when I finished the game.   lol Good times.



Happened to me too.  The one about clearing the Geth in the tunnels, right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy shit..BioWare finally put a comparison of your ship to scale..

Might be a little spoilery..but my God..it is beautiful..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Happened to me too.  The one about clearing the Geth in the tunnels, right?


 Yep, that's it. I was pissed too cuz I was doing a run to do all the quest I get.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha, I know exactly what you mean...that was supposed to be my first complete playthrough.  And then I had that stupid little sidequest there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit..BioWare finally put a comparison of your ship to scale..
> 
> Might be a little spoilery..but my God..it is beautiful..



SO AWESOME.

I heard it was more enterprise than Millennium Falcon, but DAMN. 

Can't wait to upgrade the shit out of that thing.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

I heard the CE is going to be delayed in UK. Is it true?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> I heard the CE is going to be delayed in UK. Is it true?



Not only UK,but also the Northern and South-Eastern parts of Europe!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn one big ass ship. Well off to work, once I get home Ima play this as much as I can and probably be to tired to work tomorrow and think only to come home and play some more


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Not only UK,but also the Northern and South-Eastern parts of Europe!



That's terrible. I feel sorry for those people living in those areas unless they have already gotten the game through pirating websites. But, of course you need a modded xbox for that.

Anyways. So far, we have about 15 reviews for ME2 (average = 9.5/10). I'm slightly worried about the glitch that makes you restart the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> That's terrible. I feel sorry for those people living in those areas unless they have already gotten the game through pirating websites. But, of course you need a modded xbox for that.
> 
> Anyways. So far, we have about 15 reviews for ME2 (average = 9.5/10). I'm slightly worried about the glitch that makes you restart the game.



15 reviews for ME2?

Where?

I know that there are out 5 or 6 of them..but 15? 


And yes..that is one big ass ship..


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

This is what I got from the source (Official Mass effect forum). 

"WARNING - these reviews may contain spoilers. Read at your own risk"


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> This is what I got from the source (Official Mass effect forum).



Wow..

Umm..thanks ! "goes to read them"


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

And another one just dropped in.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> And another one just dropped in.



Warning..this one contains a..slight..spoiler in the very first paragraph..

If you don't want to know about that..don't read this..


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Warning..this one contains a..slight..spoiler in the very first paragraph..
> 
> If you don't want to know about that..don't read this..



Added the warning. Though they have shown the OP sequence countless times in the trailers and interviews.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> Added the warning. Though they have shown the OP sequence countless times in the trailers and interviews.



I know..wish they hadn't.

The OP scene is incredible..even after I was spoiled.

I can imagine how it would have been if I would have been in the dark regarding it.

Same goes for the characters,allegiances and the enemies..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I know..wish they hadn't.
> 
> The OP scene is incredible..even after I was spoiled.
> 
> ...



Happy i've stuck to written info, except for the character classes.

I've probably seen a scene or two from the OP, but other than that im in the dark.

Can't wait!


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I know..wish they hadn't.
> 
> The OP scene is incredible..even after I was spoiled.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Hearing from a lot of people who have already played the game/playing it, the OP scene is supposedly very dramatic and cinematic-like. I'm waiting to see the whole OP sequence. Sometimes it's good to be spoiled about some aspects of the game. Because it gives more hype to the game. And when it delivers the hype, it will be even more epic. While we were spoiled about the OP scene, we haven't been told about the context which makes us want to know more about it. If we hadn't told about the OP, we wouldn't really be focusing much on how the opening going to be.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

:fap :fap :fap :fap 

:WOW So close to midnight!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Remember people,play your canon run in Mass Effect 1 and go for Wrex living..

If not..



Forgotten Hero:

Yep..pretty dramatic..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

My roommate was watching someone's playthrough of the game and said that the opening made him tear up...

So, is he a big pussy, or was it that dramatic?  (I'm hoping that it was that dramatic...that would be freaking sweet if they managed to do that).


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I will tear up...


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a few more hours. Cant believe the gamestop I went to isn't having a midnight release


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 25, 2010)

Midnight release time! But it's snowing here lol


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

Snow wouldn't stop me.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

About 9 more hours to go here.. :WOW


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

... I'll still be waiting on mine to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2010)

Watching the seconds tick by....


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Amazon shipped my CE guide yesterday...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

Let me know if it's worth it...I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2010)

FFLN said:


> ... I'll still be waiting on mine to be delivered tomorrow.


Same here. Normally I'd be kinda miffed, since my Gamestop of choice doesn't do midnight releases too often(seems like they'll only go through with it for a Halo game.. Which is fine, I guess. I'm a fan and all... :/). Probably has something to do with the place being run out of a mall. Extra security and all.

But since I'm going to be spending some extra time on ME1 before I jump into ME2, I think I'll be able to deal with the wait. 

... I'll just have to do my best to avoid all forms of discussion until I've played it. >_<


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Will do! Im sure it will be epic.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Watching the seconds tick by....



Hurrkk..

Just 30 minutes!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

Guides are for cheaters


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2010)

just rumors and wishful thinking by the PS3fan boys it wont happen


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> Guides are for cheaters



That's why I order my guide off Amazon, and going to pick up ME2 at midnight. :ho I wont get my guide till Feb, 1st anyways. I WILL FIGHT FOR THE LOST WITHOUT A GUIDE.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2010)

That same guy said MGS4 would eventually hit the 360 too, if I remember correctly.

But then, Bioware's a part of EA now...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

lol MGS4 is tooo huge for 360..  I wouldn't mind though. Achievement get.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

It won't come in the immediate future.

The original Mass Effect trilogy was planned as a XBOX 360 exclusive.

Only after EA took over did BioWare started considering releasing on other platforms.

And when Microsoft saw how popular it became..it grabbed BioWare by its balls and said "NO NO!" to release the sequels on other Sony related platforms..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Have we ever talked about what Time said about ME2? Somewhere along the lines of ME2 being the Avatar of video games only with a better Story.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Have we ever talked about what Time said about ME2? Somewhere along the lines of ME2 being the Avatar of video games only with a better Story.



Well..yes..as far as cinematic involvement,alien worlds and eye candy being presented,this is without a doubt the Avatar of video games.


I won't comment on the "only with a better story" part for obvious reasons..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't seen Avatar yet..  SOOO I wouldn't know.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 25, 2010)

I am trading in Uncharted 2, Soul Caliber IV, Dragon Age, and RockBand 2. Am I doin it rite?

Maybe Demon Souls as well


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I haven't seen Avatar yet..  SOOO I wouldn't know.



You..you haven't seen Avatar yet?

What the heck are you waiting for?

This is one of the few movies that deserve to be watched on the biggest screen with the biggest audio system and all in glorious IMAX 3D!!!

I mean..you are like one of the last people on this planet who haven't seen it yet..

For emphasis:

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Have we ever talked about what Time said about ME2? Somewhere along the lines of ME2 being the Avatar of video games only with a better Story.







The Boss said:


> That's why I order my guide off Amazon, and going to pick up ME2 at midnight. :ho I wont get my guide till Feb, 1st anyways. I WILL FIGHT FOR THE LOST WITHOUT A GUIDE.



Oh, and what exactly do they mean by that tagline? The people getting snatched up?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> I am trading in Uncharted 2, Soul Caliber IV, Dragon Age, and RockBand 2. Am I doin it rite?
> 
> Maybe Demon Souls as well


KeepDragon Age. 




Ciupy said:


> You..you haven't seen Avatar yet?
> 
> What the heck are you waiting for?
> 
> ...


I want to see it bad.. I had plans to watch it on IMAX 3D but the plans failed..  I wanted to see if before ME2 came out but alas.. here I am.. and I haven't watched it yet. I feel.. ashamed of myself...  I'll porbably see it when I finish ME2.. or next week for sure.. but no long at IMAX.. just 3D.  

You mad? :ho

Tag line.. eh.. its the ME2 tag line.. heck dun as me what it mean.  I just know Shepard says it. I haven't look into it that much.. but yeah I assum so..


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Oh, and what exactly do they mean by that tagline? The people getting snatched up?



Delicious display of sheer,unadultered  anger.


Joo don rike Avatar?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

My friend has seen Avatar about ten times...And she's complaining about not having enough money to buy this game so she wants to come over to my place to play.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 25, 2010)

Man it's snowing here. But at 12:00AM my 360 is about to get a work out again lol


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My friend has seen Avatar about ten times...And she's complaining about not having enough money to buy this game so she wants to come over to my place to play.


Tell her to get back in her kitchen. 



Endurance 117 said:


> Man it's snowing here. But at 12:00AM my 360 is about to get a work out again lol


About 7 more hours over here!! :WOW Funny thing.. it's snowing here too...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My friend has seen Avatar about ten times...And she's complaining about not having enough money to buy this game so she wants to come over to my place to play.



The game..is not so nice as the movie.

That's all I am going to say about that..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Delicious display of sheer,unadultered  anger.
> 
> 
> Joo don rike Avatar?



Nah, i liked avatar. It's just that comparison is pretty stupid.

Avatar was a film driven almost entirely by it's visuals and setting. The story was merely a way to showcase those two things for the length of the movie. Mass Effect 2 uses visuals simply for enhancing and presenting the story, it isn't the primary draw itself.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2010)

Now Im _REALLY CURIOUS_... I shale go see the movie sooner.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Nah, i liked avatar. It's just that comparison is pretty stupid.
> 
> Avatar was a film driven almost entirely by it's visuals and setting. The story was merely a way to showcase those two things for the length of the movie. Mass Effect 2 uses visuals simply for enhancing and presenting the story, it isn't the primary draw itself.



Umm..that's why it said that ME 2 has a better story.


But yes..I do agree on the fact that the selling point of Avatar was the alien world itself and its inhabitants..


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Have we ever talked about what Time said about ME2? Somewhere along the lines of ME2 being the Avatar of video games only with a better Story.



here it is:



> With beefier combat added to the role-playing,* it's the Avatar of video games ? except it's better written.*


source


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..that's why it said that ME 2 has a better story.
> 
> 
> But yes..I do agree on the fact that the selling point of Avatar was the alien world itself and its inhabitants..



But why make the comparison then if they're not really alike at all other than the fact that they look pretty and are sci fi?

I guess they're just trying to put it as simply as they can, but it just doesn't really work. Although i just posted that pic because it makes me chuckle.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Wasn't Avatar basically an extremely pretty rendition of Pocahontas?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Tell her to get back in her kitchen.



As a female, shouldn't you be against saying stuff like that?  And besides, I like my balls intact...she is one scary lady.  I might just have to turn off my phone for a week or so, in order to be able to play the game myself.





Hangat?r said:


> Wasn't Avatar basically an extremely pretty rendition of Pocahontas?



I thought of it as Dances With Wolves to be honest.  But yes, both comparisons are fine.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 25, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> I am trading in Uncharted 2, Soul Caliber IV, Dragon Age, and RockBand 2. Am I doin it rite?
> 
> Maybe Demon Souls as well



Keep Dragon Age and Demon's Souls 



The Boss said:


> I haven't seen Avatar yet..  SOOO I wouldn't know.



I haven't seen it either


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 25, 2010)

Heck YES!  Online pre-orders of Mass Effect 2 HAVE SHIPPED!  It's only a matter of competent postal workers now...


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

Trailer with the new DLC crewmember:



damn looks pretty cool


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 25, 2010)

Well looks like it's time for me to head over to GS to get it. But it's snowing so I don't feel like waiting in the cold


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Wasn't Avatar basically an extremely pretty rendition of Pocahontas?



You could also say it's a new version of 'The Last Blue Samurai'


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Trailer with the new DLC crewmember:
> 
> 
> 
> damn looks pretty cool



Do you guys know if theres like a time limit for all these new DLC stuff for the people who buy the game new? I'm currently not connected to Xbox Live


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm...not really digging the DLC character.  Seems like it's just a female version of Subject Zero.

But if it's free, whatever.  Not gonna complain too much about an additional free party member.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sell Demon's Souls and I'll sell your soul 

Can't wait for this. My 360 has been crying for something to play for a year or so


----------



## Corran (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm trying to replay Mass Effect 1 as a renegade but its difficult, im not even past the first part. Its kinda hard to replay even though its been a very long time since I played it.
Also the shooting mechanics feel fucked now and I keep dying. The cover mechanic is truly retarded by todays standards. Sometimes I can't even fire or use biotics because of the stupid cover stuff, so I just keep getting shot at. Really hope combat is a lot smoother in 2, especially the cover stuff.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

What I hate about this game is that whenever I play this game exclusively for extended periods of time, my FPS skills go to hell.  

After only playing this for a few months, it felt like when I first played GoldenEye 64.  Meaning, that I had to dumb down the sensitivity...and even then, I could barely walk around.  

I hope that they have more options for the sensitivity.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm trying to replay Mass Effect 1 as a renegade but its difficult, im not even past the first part. Its kinda hard to replay even though its been a very long time since I played it.
> Also the shooting mechanics feel fucked now and I keep dying. The cover mechanic is truly retarded by todays standards. Sometimes I can't even fire or use biotics because of the stupid cover stuff, so I just keep getting shot at. Really hope combat is a lot smoother in 2, especially the cover stuff.



I don't even use cover anymore, unless it's in a narrow hallway. I'll usually just run and strafe fire in the open. With a Soldier, I won't even fire. I'll just charge into enemies and beat them with the butt of a rifle.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

I only use cover regularly if I'm playing on Insanity or the second-hardest difficulty.


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2010)

What difficulty are you guys going to start off with?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2010)

Omgz this game is so fucking awesome. 

Opening was epicnezz X 20. 

Only thing I hate is the fucking shitty minigames, suck ballz. 

*Goes Back To Play*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! I got a link that has all of the free DLC for ME2 (just copy and paste the links onto your address bar)


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> What difficulty are you guys going to start off with?



Ignoring crazymtf for the moment...

I'll probably start with the highest difficulty. That way, I won't have to spend another playthrough unlocking the next difficulty level. It would be nice if it wasn't just HP and stuff that goes up though. Just adding more enemies and different types of enemies would make things pretty challenging. Imagine your team running into a huge empty room with 16 snipers on high ground. That would be somewhat challenging... depending on your class.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmmm...depends on which character I import over first.  Probably medium or so though.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 26, 2010)

Got it, Time to play on the Hardest difficulty.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

you guys want to start up on insane? its nothing like insane in mass effect 1.. this is tough as hell. 1 mistake and you are dead.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait, Insanity is unlocked from the start? Well, I'll probably start on Hard then.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> you guys want to start up on insane? its nothing like insane in mass effect 1.. this is tough as hell. 1 mistake and you are dead.



It's really not that hard


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Ignoring crazymtf for the moment...
> 
> I'll probably start with the highest difficulty. That way, I won't have to spend another playthrough unlocking the next difficulty level. It would be nice if it wasn't just HP and stuff that goes up though. Just adding more enemies and different types of enemies would make things pretty challenging. Imagine your team running into a huge empty room with 16 snipers on high ground. That would be somewhat challenging... depending on your class.



It wouldn't be fair to the people who cant play the game on hard to add new enemies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Ignoring crazymtf for the moment...
> 
> I'll probably start with the highest difficulty. That way, I won't have to spend another playthrough unlocking the next difficulty level. It would be nice if it wasn't just HP and stuff that goes up though. Just adding more enemies and different types of enemies would make things pretty challenging. Imagine your team running into a huge empty room with 16 snipers on high ground. That would be somewhat challenging... depending on your class.



Why I won't say any spoilers. I was just saying Minigames suck, they really do.  Everything else though is amazing.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 26, 2010)

^my local Gamestop isn't able to do midnight launches, so I don't know yet, but the videos seemed like they would be an upgrade over the last version which was simple quicktime button pushes. 

good to hear that everything else is awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

So..I canceled my pre-order since they delayed the delivery date even further..

I managed to get hold of the normal version..but I now want the Collector's Weapons and Armor..

Hope the DLC hits soon..

Anybody being able to connect to the Cerberus Network yet in the EU?


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^my local Gamestop isn't able to do midnight launches, so I don't know yet, but the videos seemed like they would be an upgrade over the last version which was simple quicktime button pushes.
> 
> good to hear that everything else is awesome.



My gamestop isn't doing midnight launch either. Fucking bull shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 got a 9.7 from Gametrailers:



Slight opening spoiler in the review though..


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

checking out the review now.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah shit. Pretty big spoiler imo


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Heh..

Boss..if you are reading this thread right now..

Are you still sure you want to continue with Kaiden after this pic righ here?





Disclaimer: That pic did NOT came from my game!


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

You sure its not your game?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2010)

Screwed over Tali and got Garrus. This game doesn't make me feel bad about straddling the line between Paragon and Renegade. I'm pulling renegade shit all over and still ultimately, I'm a pretty good gal. I don't like how the bonus armors keep the helmet on you all the time. Though, the Collector's armor makes me look like Guyver.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> You sure its not your game?



I said it's not mine!!!



I..I want to talk spoilers..so many fucking cool moments and I think I am just 1/3 of the game in!

I usually play full Paragon in every game..but now with the new interrupt system I find myself doing this face => :33 whenever I see a Renegade interrupt because that always causes kickassery to ensue.

It's so hard not to pick those!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to do it the hard way and not use the bonus armor. I just like the facial expressions too much.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

I always play Paragon (or whatever the name for _good_ other games give it) on my first play through.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I think I'm going to do it the hard way and not use the bonus armor. I just like the facial expressions too much.



I know,it actually made me wear the eye-piece with a bonus for snipers..


So Lord Yu..you said you got him..




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good God that mission was superb..I didn't knew it was Garrus all along so finding that was a nice surprise.

I couldn't stop giggling at the fact that I was going to screw those mercenaries over so fucking bad and they just kept rambling about "get Archangel to hit you,meatshield, and just do your insignificant job".

Felt bad about that one mercenary officer..the woman.

She seemed nice..like she just did her job..pity I couldn't save her from the ensuing carnage like you could with that young kid that wanted to join the mercenaries..





Feels good man to let all the spoilers out..

Edit:
Roy..good luck at only trying the Paragon options..the Renegade ones are just..darn gosh awesome.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

But I'm a very good boy 


That interrupt system looks sooo fucking awesome though

guy: *talk talk talk*

Me: Ive had enough of you  *pushes out of window*


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> But I'm a very good boy
> 
> 
> That interrupt system looks sooo fucking awesome though
> ...



I too am a very,very good boy.

That doesn't mean that I didn't choose Renegade on a couple of NPC's who were generally dick-ish to me.

The results were..glorious!


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I too am a very,very good boy.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I didn't choose Renegade on a couple of NPC's who were generally dick-ish to me.
> 
> The results were..glorious!


Yes. I do the same, although sometimes the dicks were good guys ..so I feel bad sometimes when I tell them to gtfo, and I redo that whole scene.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yes. I do the same, although sometimes the dicks were good guys ..so I feel bad sometimes when I tell them to gtfo, and I redo that whole scene.



I don't really think that I want to redo any of those scenes..

Those guys really,really had it coming.

This is the only game i seriously consider playing from a "renegade" perspective due to just how amazingly badass you main char is.

It's like playing with Dark Schneider (for Bastard reference) and just grinning  at the thought that all those motherf^##s out there just don't know what the hell will hit them once you get on the scene.

To put it short..evil now feels..GOOOD..


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

How many people here already have it? Like three, right? Well, I'm gonna hit the sack so I can wake up early tomorrow and pick it up.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2010)

I stay inbetween i only go renegade if someone is really pissing me off or are just generally being dicks like the council.

Might go full renegade in this looks like i could abuse the interupt function. :ho


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

i tend to let everybody live. i mean i did it in mass effect 1 too and so far all of them showed up again. they thank me most of the time. but its also funny to hear i ruined some lives.^^

i wished i finished the Konrad Verner quest. really want to know what happened to him. he is probably on a secret mission as the 2nd human specter 

anyone got info o that?



Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




man i sooo knew it was Garrus as soon as i saw the blue armor and was like: FUCK YEAH! Garrus was my favorite character in mass effect 1 but now all the new characters seem so awesome. i especially like Dr. Mordin. crazy professor on speed all the way^^


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i tend to let everybody live. i mean i did it in mass effect 1 too and so far all of them showed up again. they thank me most of the time. but its also funny to hear i ruined some lives.^^
> 
> i wished i finished the Konrad Verner quest. really want to know what happened to him. he is probably on a secret mission as the 2nd human specter
> 
> ...





Conrad Verner actually 
*Spoiler*: __ 



became a commander I think in the Alliance.. 

Go figure!

Also Mordin..good God Mordin..

If I would have to decide who dies and who lives in a couple of steps,the men (except Mordin) would die first leaving only the women,Mordin and me.
After that the ugly women would die leaving the beautiful women,Mordin and me.
And if there was another step after that,I would still choose Mordin..

Great,great character!


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 26, 2010)

how is this game? better than the 1st? worth buying? replay value? i enjoyed the 1st one but got bored after i beat it and traded it in so im not too sure if i should buy this one or just rent it.


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Those don't work without authorization.



Ah... oh well. Don't really need them anyway, they'd just be cool to have.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah bioware did a really good job with facial animations. those visors/helmets just hide them and the game loses a lot of flair.

helps if you designed a fugly shaperd though 

i played through the whole game w/o a helmet 
srsly who needs helmets^^



whamslam3 said:


> how is this game? better than the 1st? worth buying? replay value? i enjoyed the 1st one but got bored after i beat it and traded it in so im not too sure if i should buy this one or just rent it.


for me its the evolution of video games. i didn't entirely like mass effect 1. but they just nailed it here. the replay value is high. the game has multiple endings. because of the unique skills of every class. they all feel different to play. choises you make lead to different outcomes of situations. i for my part want to replay it to see what would have happened.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 26, 2010)

The only reason i played with the helmet off in the first is because they were dull but now they look cool it's getting kept on. :ho


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

this is why i don't like helmets:

*Spoiler*: __ 




my femshep in a new game + on insane




bioware charcter creator didn't make it easy to create a decent looking Shepard though. i can't make a decent looking male shapard i want to play.. all i'm going to do is grab the quick start one, hook up with miranda and never touch him again.

need 1 more lvl to max lvl but insane is realy frustrating. you have to fight really hard for every yard. 1 wrong charge and its restart it again. if you don't babysit your teammates they are more dead then alive too.

i reccommend for insane difficulty:

*Spoiler*: __ 



get a sniper rifle. it helps so much against the rocket launchers. rockets literally drop like rain.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> this is why i don't like helmets:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



She looks decent..more than decent actually!

Hope you enjoy sweet,sweet love from Jacob as a She-Pard!





I was saving that pic to test The Boss..but seeing as she isn't here yet..you shall do just fine..


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

son of a.. damn! but still if anyone it would be garrus

good thing there is a lesbo romance though^^


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Shit! Jacob is fucking RIPPED.

Anyways, just got done with the "Archangel" mission. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it was garrus as soon as I read the dossier and found out he was unaccounted for. I was like "Hmm...Excellent Sniper, Excellent Engineering skills, spends his time gunning down gang lords punisher style...Yup, that's got garrus written all over it." 

The reunion with him was so so epic, so much badass small talk. Can't wait to find that scumbag who fucked up his squad.




Now i'm just flying around doin random stuff. Glad i started with the soldier, having so many guns is just awesome, especially the burst fire assault rifle i have. I love switching weapons so much, i'm like a one man arsenal.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Shit! Jacob is fucking RIPPED.
> 
> Anyways, just got done with the "Archangel" mission.
> 
> ...



Isn't the assault rifle a weapon only a Soldier can use?

Because I could co through the game only using 3 weapons:
The assault rifle,the sniper rifle and..
*Spoiler*: __ 



KAIN


..:33

But yes..excellent mission indeed.

What do you think about the planet scanning minigame?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Isn't the assault rifle a weapon only a Soldier can use?
> 
> Because I could co through the game only using 3 weapons:
> The assault rifle,the sniper rifle and..
> ...



Yea, only Soldiers get assault rifles, which makes me super happy i chose that class.

And i use everything. Heavy pistol, shotgun, sniper, AR, and the heavy when things get dicey. Seriously, I switch weapons like a madman, it results in awesome combat, but after every battle i have to run through my weapons to reload  

Ha i can't believe people actually were calling the soldier worthless. The fact that you have the perfect weapon/ammo for any situation results in some serious decimation, provided you know your enemies.

And i don't mind the scanning mini game, its kind of boring, but you get what you put in. Ha i'm doing nothing but scanning right now for that very same weapon...anything with a nuclear sign on the side of it, I MUST HAVE. Is it as awesome as i think it is?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea, only Soldiers get assault rifles, which makes me super happy i chose that class.
> 
> And i use everything. Heavy pistol, shotgun, sniper, AR, and the heavy when things get dicey. Seriously, I switch weapons like a madman, it results in awesome combat, but after every battle i have to run through my weapons to reload
> 
> ...



The thing with the nuclear sign?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well..it takes 4 to 5 seconds to load.

But it gave me one of the greatest moments in my gaming life..

I would tell you more but it is pretty spoiler-ish.


As I was saying it takes 4 to 5 seconds to load..but after that..if you activate Adrenaline Burst for speed..the enemy will not move from the place.

And after it is finished loading..baby..it's like the hand of God coming down from the sky and punishing the evildoers.

I mean..giant fucking Sun-like flash and freaking shockwave and mushroom cloud and stuff!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The thing with the nuclear sign?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



AWESOME 

I honestly only pull out the heavy weapon in clutch situations, like when i need a bunch of dudes dropped ASAP or some big fucker needs a warhead to the face, so that should work out magnificently.

And from what it sounds like, one is all you need haha.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> AWESOME
> 
> I honestly only pull out the heavy weapon in clutch situations, like when i need a bunch of dudes dropped ASAP or some big fucker needs a warhead to the face, so that should work out magnificently.
> 
> And from what it sounds like, one is all you need haha.



I wouldn't advise you to use it in close quarters..

Or on enemies that are fast..or worthless.


Keep it straight for the heavy bastards who can do damage but move slow.

When you find them..put on your 
*Spoiler*: __ 



anti-radiation 


glasses and admire the show!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

about the assault rifle ~mid game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



every class will be able to choose between an assault rifle, a sniper and an upgraded shotgun later in the game.

the soldier has a special assault rifle nobody else can get though


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> about the assault rifle ~mid game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That sounds really nice..

Heck..that's it.

I am going to start playing the game again right now and see how far I can go in one night!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I wouldn't advise you to use it in close quarters..
> 
> Or on enemies that are fast..or worthless.
> 
> ...



Nah, close quarters is where we pull out the boomstick and the handcannon.

Also, adrenaline rush+handcannon heavy pistol+appropriate ammo type = extreme rape. One of my favorite moments so far is when a battle started with just three geth, and before any of my teammates could even fire off a shot i just BOOM! HEADSHOTTED them all haha.

To sum up. Who needs biotics and tech when you've got a bullet and a gun for every problem?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

thats what i like about the game. every class has its unique abilities no other class has. so you'll see yourself playing differently depending on what class you pick. even amonst the classes you can specialize them to go singe target or aoe and beeing more defensive or offensive.

and wait till untill you curve your first biotic around a courner to pick up an enemy that wants to hide from your gun^^

or ice a guy and charge him to see his body beeing shattered against a wall. so much cool stuff you can do...

group up hords of enemys with singularity and then shock wave them into oblivion.

stealth behind enemy lines and shoot them into the back while your team crossfires them from the front.

or you are just armed to the teeth and run around as a walking terminator

for the bonuses of the dlc armor: you can almost rebuild the same stats with the items you can buy at the stores. its just about the skins. they don't really give you an advantage in combat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2010)

miranda sure is hot

that body :ho


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

^

oh my god.. found an arnold shepard:


*Spoiler*: __ 





code if someone is interested:

541.DJD.LTF.A3G.AAV.JBD.MDJ.6PG.G72.AG1.645.4




lol so awesome. can't wait to see more creations


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Couple more days and I will get both ME1&2 on the same day.

But I want to ask you guys about the ME2 boxart: Are there any alternative covers? I don't know why I'm hating the standard one.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm hating the standard one.



I'll explain it to you.

ME2 boxart is an abomination. In the Uk we're usually quite lucky to get decent (different) boxart to the U.S (we just sometimes have to wait a few years for games to come out LOL).

This time it looks like the UK got the same DREADFUL box art.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got the game. 

The cover is awful though


----------



## Saiko (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lost Jack (Really don't care.. ), Legion and Thane.. after the Jump.. to the base of the Collectors..

Probably because I didnt upgrade the Ship


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Playing it on Hardcore. Will play Insanity on my next play through.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

have to agree with you guys. the cover of the CE on the other hand looks amazing


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got my pre-ordered ME2 about 15 minutes ago and for the love of me I cannot find where I can put in my terminus armor/ blackstorm projector code. where the fuck do I put it in?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I just got my pre-ordered ME2 about 15 minutes ago and for the love of me I cannot find where I can put in my terminus armor/ blackstorm projector code. where the fuck do I put it in?



The Cerberus Network thingy which may or may not work!

If not that then maybe in the BioWare Social Network where you could find it as a setting maybe..

Uhhh..I know..in the EA LIVE account that is actually connected to the BioWare Social Network!

.........

The whole thing is a clusterfuck..

And what yall saying,the Mass Effect simple cover is awesome!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2010)

Watching the gametrailer.com hour one thing.  Pretty tight; they have a producer, Jesse Houston, online and he's answering questions.

He answered me, saying that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in canon ending, you let the Council die.  Thought canon would have had them alive.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Watching the gametrailer.com hour one thing.  Pretty tight; they have a producer, Jesse Houston, online and he's answering questions.
> 
> He answered me, saying that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think because that was the neutral path you know.


And sweet lord,Zaeed is finally up for DL on the Cerberus Thingy!

Downloadin at the speed of light!




Lucius said:


> ^
> 
> oh my god.. found an arnold shepard:
> 
> ...




Oh mein gott,das ist Ahnuld!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2010)

He's free, right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> He's free, right?



If you buy the game new,then yes.

If you buy it used then no.

I think that this was a means for BioWare (read EA) to get some money even from the second-hand games market..

Other DLC's will certainly not be for free..


----------



## Saiko (Jan 26, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Watching the gametrailer.com hour one thing.  Pretty tight; they have a producer, Jesse Houston, online and he's answering questions.
> 
> He answered me, saying that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In the Canon ending..

You let the council die..
You killed Wrex..
Ash was your love-interest..
Kaidan Alenko was the one who died..

Btw. finished the Game..

Just Epic.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



4 Teammates died.. Jack , Legion , Thane and then Grunt..

Didnt upgrade anything .. wanted to rush to finish the Story..

At the end you see an Army of Reapers.. AN ARMY.. Hell I know Shepard is awesome but One Reaper almost destroyed Citadel .. :S

The Final Boss .. would never have guessed that's it's a Human Reaper lol 

And I had a Zelda Vibe from it.. Aim for the eye for critical Damage !


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you know that the greatest Asari-Hanar porn games come from a mainly Japanese-dominated colony of the Alliance?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

Saiko said:


> In the Canon ending..
> 
> You let the council die..
> You killed Wrex..
> ...




Oddly enough, i did the exact opposite of all of this.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 26, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I'll explain it to you.
> 
> ME2 boxart is an abomination. In the Uk we're usually quite lucky to get decent (different) boxart to the U.S (we just sometimes have to wait a few years for games to come out LOL).
> 
> This time it looks like the UK got the same DREADFUL box art.



*Horrible Horrible Cover:-*


*More acceptable cover:-*


The first one looks like something they pulled in the last minute.

Why didn't they use the second one? At least that one is sort of epic and shows you something like a suicide mission like what you'll do in the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2010)

They had the second one...but then, for some reason they switched it.  Personally, the second one is better in my opinion.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Those don't work without authorization.
> 
> You need to be connected to the Cerberus thingy..which doesn't seem to work for Europe yet..





Rob_Zero said:


> Ah... oh well. Don't really need them anyway, they'd just be cool to have.



Gah.. that sucks but I suppose I'll live.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the Badass Collector's Edition cover.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 26, 2010)

The cover looks like a bad photoshop


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2010)

OH GOD SO AWESOME


----------



## D1am0nds (Jan 26, 2010)

decency


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> OH GOD SO AWESOME



So..finally got the game?

Do you like it?

Did you like the intro?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..finally got the game?
> 
> Do you like it?
> 
> Did you like the intro?



Fuck yes

I just got Grunt, he is already 8x more interesting then i thought he'd be

The Collector's rifle almost makes things to easy thogh

the only negative so far is that you cant togle the helmet off the DLC armor


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

THIS CANNOT BE HAPPENING I KEEP GETTING "UNREADABLE DISK" WITH ME2! 

What do I do?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

i just have ghetto solutions, blow air in your drive, clean the disc and pray to god >.<


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i just have ghetto solutions, blow air in your drive, clean the disc and pray to god >.<



Like..air from a can or my mouth? lol...you have any good tactics when cleaning the disk?

Or should I just return the game and exchange it for a new disk?

My game ALWAYS has problems with EA games. Its a miracle I only got the "unreadable disk" thing once with Dragon Age.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 26, 2010)

try it with a microfibre cloth but don't rub too hard. yeah i suggest blowing air into the drive. the lense might be dirty. as i said its a ghetto method^^. guess if that doesen't work exchange it:/


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill try it out once or twice. If it doesn't work ill exchange it. Do you guys know what I should say? Like "it didn't work" or something?


EDIT: Well I tried blowing it and cleaning it, but its not gonna work. I officially need a new 360. Arcades are like 150 these days right? I'm going to call tomorrow and ask if I can exchange it because it didn't work with my console..


----------



## Corran (Jan 26, 2010)

That's gotta suck Roy. I bet there is at least a few other people in the same situation as you 
How old is your 360?

My PC CE edition shipped today  Should get it tomorrow, and I will be doing my best to avoid all spoilers. One of those game stories you don't want spoiled 
Also to note on my ME1 replay with a renegade, I'm finding it really hard to be a dick  It's not in my nature so it takes me a while to make my dialogue decision  There are times I want to take back my decision too


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I RRoD'd once, but that was a few years ago and when they sent me a new console so I'd say about 2 years..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

Roy, I had the same problem with Dragon Age.  I got one of those disc cleaners, and now it works fine.  

Now, whenever I play games for any extended periods of time, I always install it to the harddrive first.


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

Where could you find one of those? I might try it out.

I would install, but I only ave a 20gb, and I have like 2 gigs free..

Also, would I have to buy one that cleans the disk or a disk that you put into the drive that cleans the lenses? 

fucking bullshit man


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

If you think the problem is with your 360, then you would have to buy that lens cleaner.

As for disc cleaner (for cleaning only the disc), my roommate bought it at Best Buy.


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2010)

Got subject zero, badass lesbian FTW.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

You can do her as female Shepard?!  

Sweet...


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

^?!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

Two midterms down, two more to go.  Then I'm free to play the shit out of this game!


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

You have to wait a bit, but at least you'll be able to play it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2010)

Game is godwin. 

Garrus was so badass when he revealed himself and just sat there nonchalantly with his sniper rifle

I had preordered the CE but it wasnt in yesterday and since I cant get home before the shops close I would of had to wait untill next monday

so I got the normal goduggly cover version


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

So..I have to comment on the DLC armors.

They suck!

You can't take off the helmets from them because they are designed as one single suit!

So in the middle of a mission when something dramatic happens you can't see your character's face (and believe me,facial animation is so good this time around that you will want to see how your Shepard reacts to various events).

I am having problems not hitting the Renegade QTE..

They are literally holy-shit balls-to-the-walls awesome..

Every single one makes you feel like the greatest badass in the known space!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

^Man, I know what you mean! Every time the choice pops up you push it subconsciously^^



Vegitto-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Garrus was so badass when he revealed himself and just sat there nonchalantly with his sniper rifle



Yeah might want to put that about The Archangle in spoilers.

I was so happy it was "him" but was "wtf please no" at the end of the mission.

@ Crazy you sure romance with Subject Zero is working with a female Ahepard? I remember beeing rejected even tho i din't want to go the direction. I even got rejected by Dr. Mordin. He is soooo awesome!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^Man, I know what you mean! Every time the choice pops up you push it subconsciously^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is this one Renegade QTE..


*Spoiler*: __ 



You are trying to reach somebody really fast..but some mercs get in your way and their leader starts talking,telling you that they were sent by their superior officer to make sure you have a chance to back off and even if you don't back off by the time your conversation is over snipers have already taken shelter behind him and will not hesitate to kill your ass.

Fine you say and nothing happens except the usual firefight if you don't use Renegade QTE.

If you do use QTE..after he says that snipers are already behind him Shepards thinks for a second,grabs the leader by the head,snaps his neck,uses his body as a shield to guard from the snipers and then shoots a ship fuel canister that was overhead of the snipers (this was a spacedock loading area).

The canister falls and the snipers go out in flames..leaving just a few mercenaries and a Salarian among them who looks at you just a second at you with a "OH SHI- " look on his face just  before you shoot him in the face!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't remember that 

need to find the scene sounds awesome^^


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i can't remember that
> 
> need to find the scene sounds awesome^^




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you do Miranda's Loyalty quest?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

must have missed it. but i'll do it again soon. i'll keep an eye out for it. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> must have missed it. but i'll do it again soon. i'll keep an eye out for it. thanks for the heads up



It's worth noting that if you don't have enough Renegade points,you won't be able to unlock that  QTE.

Same goes for every Paragon or Renegade QTE..


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm way more evil this time around. seriously insane is pissing me the f*** off and i release it on the gamecharacters^^


----------



## Bluth (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had the game now for a day, and my god is it good!!!  The only thing I don't like is the god damn planet scanning, I mean could they do something more boring?!  It takes forever to around the damn planet,  and it seems like you don't get enough materials in the missions so I have to spend like half the game scanning planets.  

Everything is else is incredibly good.  The conversations and the squad stuff feels just like ME, but the combat is simply awesome, there is just so much pleasure out of lining sniper shots while under cloak, or watching enemies burn, or freezing them, at the same time though you're thinking about how awesome it would be to play as a sentinal or a Vanguard or a Adept, or a Engineer, or even a soldier, I feel like I have to play the game 6 times to get the full experience.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

bahh you guys are making me want to play this


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Anybody probed 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Uranus


 yet?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

So has anybody here been to Tuchanka yet?

SO BADASS.

First for grunt, where it's hilarious seeing Shephard interact with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrex as chief of clan


, ha its so funny to hear all the krogans be like "Wow, this guy really gets us"

And as for renegade QTE...


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you're going to help Mordins guy who is being forced to cure the genophage, you come across this krogan dude who starts monologuing like CRAZY, all about how all the races will fall before the krogan. I'm a paragon, but i really wanted this guy to shut up. So shephard goes "You talk too much" and shoots a gas canister under them. THe krogans like "haha, you can't even hit a-" KABOOM, so awesome




For those who don't want to be spoiled, playing as a renegade will be awesome.

EDIT: So does anybody have a favorite squad? I swap out Grunt, Miranda, Garrus, Thane, and Mordin. Fun fact, triple concussion shot (grunt, me, garrus) will knock nearly anything  on its ass. I love how in this game i want to play with everyone on my squad, and not just stick with two through the whole thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So has anybody here been to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Finally..finally somebody did that mission and I can talk to them about that!!!! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yesss..that was so fucking badass..from how you shoot the canister to incinerate the Krogan to the fact that you can fucking headbutt a Krogan chief.

I repeat..you can headbutt a Krogan.



I was doing Grunt's mission,I also had Mordin.

I defeat the doggies,then the buggies and then the motherfucking Thresher Maw comes..and you have to survive it for 4 minutes.

I wanted to kill the friend of course and for that I had brought Cain,the reaper of souls itself.

I never used that  weapon before..so I just stood there..and it was charging and charging and charging..and the Maw jumped at me,and the thing was still charging and then "BOOOOMMMM"...a freaking yellow flash,shockwave and a huge mushroom stood where the Maw was.

That was when I fell in love with this game!


No to mention the comment that EDI sends you: Urdnot Grunt received 10 mating calls from the Krogan women and..one for Shepard for killing a fucking Thresher Maw..while on foot!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Finally..finally somebody did that mission and I can talk to them about that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ha yes, i love how Shephard is more krogan than some krogans. Also, "If i know grunt, your answer is coming at muzzle velocity" "You do know grunt. RARGHHH"

Honestly, when i first heard of Grunt, i was all "Nobody can replace Wrex!" So of course he had to be the genetically perfect krogan. Even then i was like "Hmmm, not yet"

So what happens!? They induct him into the family! So heartwarmingly badass! And i love when wrex is like "Nobodies killed a thresher maw since me, i guess thats what it takes to replace me."




And i just got CAIN. Can't wait to use it now.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 27, 2010)

The game is awesome.

I am a bit disappointed with the Adept's Singularity though. Sometimes, it doesn't even pull enemies in. I have to run up and punch them into the Singularity. *sigh* It's taking me a bit of time to get accustomed to playing as an Adept with these new changes. Not to mention, I have to actually aim carefully now. No more pistol spam while running and gunning. The enemies can actually aim in this game too. I can't run to dodge all of their fire now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm, it's interesting that the accuracy for adepts is so bad. As a soldier i get headshots all day, even without adrenaline rush (in which case its headshots in rapid succession) with pretty much every weapon.

Or i might just be really good at aiming.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know dude..I mean..
*Spoiler*: __ 



they basically gave you the Krogan version of the Messiah,the Kwisatz Haderach ,the ultimate Krogan.

I wuv  Grunt!

Just to see Wrex interacting with him and basically hinting that one day Grunt will become Tuchanka's leader and the chief of the Krogans was incredible..:33




And regarding the Adept..well Adept was always sucky at low levels but pwned later,I think here is the case too with the specialization of powers at level 4.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^Man, I know what you mean! Every time the choice pops up you push it subconsciously^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a male shepard I just think SZ looks lesbian, lol. But she is awesome. 

Also anyone LOVE charge? Love the look of this power, shockwave is awesome too.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck this game.  I've played about 20 hrs and not done yet.... Just did the first missions to recruit the first couple of members... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



.. they took Alenko away from me..  He told me goodbye and walked away with a really nice ass.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck this game.  I've played about 20 hrs and not done yet.... Just did the first missions to recruit the first couple of members...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hahaaa..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Happened with Ashley too in my case..





But don't worry..you can have Jacob now!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

I dun want Jacob. ...  BUT DAT BODY.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I dun want Jacob. ...  BUT DAT BODY.



Alenko who..?!
Amirite?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

No *Ciupy*... no...  ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I coudn't even tell him that I had no choice but the join Cerberus... !!! 




 Fuck I should have taken work off today too..  Thats where I left it at yesterday.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No *Ciupy*... no...  ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I know..
*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried to convince Ashley too that I wasn't all evil and being a puppet of Cerberus..but to no avail.

All I could say in the end was "Goodbye Ashely" and all she did was turn back and say "Goodbye Commander"..  

"single tear rolls down a cheek"





In other news..I have half of my crew to recruit still,to gain their trust,upgrade my ship,find awesome quests by exploring distant planets and then doing the main quest.

Tiz awesome!


----------



## James (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a bit put off of the game reading comments by people who liked the original as an RPG who're playing the sequel.

Sure it seems the shooter gameplay is hugely improved and the story and character interaction is still top notch...

...but it sounds like all the RPG elements are dumbed down to hell. Less complexity in the upgrades and customisation system and no planetary exploration. Before anyone goes "The Mako sucked in the original!" that's no excuse for removing exploration of planet surfaces completely. They could've improved it...and yes I know about the upcoming Hammerhead DLC, but that's DLC, so it's like an optional extra then.

I'm sure that I will enjoy the shooter gameplay and story but the reason I really liked the original as much as I did was for its RPG elements. Even stuff that was "boring" to a lot of other people I liked, like just driving around planets and admiring the views of different worlds. 

It sounds to me like EA unfortunately had some influence over the project and were all "Yo Bioware, we like this universe, but how about making it a bit more ACCESSIBLE to the average joe? *points at some guy playing Gears*"


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I know..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I know...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's like they gave you back the goodies.. and then TAKE IT AWAY FROM YOU when you least expect it.  WHY BIOWARE _WWWWWHHHHYYYYY!!!_ T_T 




I think you are right about where I'm at too. (I left off at the spoilers about of coures. ) How many hrs you put into it so far?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

James said:


> ...*but it sounds like all the RPG elements are dumbed down to hell*.


You have no idea how much I _*RAGED*_ about this... and it felt like they cut the game down in half... dumbed it down a lot as awell so the average Joe like you said... could play it. This is probably the only thing I really hate about this game. It's not really story driven like the first one was. I've recruited half the members already and throughout the whole time I feel like there was no story... that's really bad.. since I platyed ME1 like is was my religion. ME2 is still fun and I still like it cuz it's Mass Effect.. but... they took away *a lot*. It was disappointing that they didn't improve on the parts they could of.. instead.. they took it out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 27, 2010)

James said:


> I'm a bit put off of the game reading comments by people who liked the original as an RPG who're playing the sequel.
> 
> Sure it seems the shooter gameplay is hugely improved and the story and character interaction is still top notch...
> 
> ...




Okay,if we go by your definition of RPG (lots of stats and loot),then without a doubt Diablo 2 was the greatest RPG of all time,right?

Wrong.

How much can you actually role-play your character in ME 2 is incredible,affecting not only you but your companions and the Galaxy at large in the end.

Don't confuse streamlining with just stripping away something,because ME 2 does a great job at creating a character and modifying him to your tastes,while being easy to do it.

Gone are the shitty drive for 30 minutes down on impossible steep mountains only to find 3 guys and some crates down in a corridor..all of the sidequest feel goddamned awesome.

ME 2 is much,much better than ME 1..that's all I got to say about this subject.



Boss:


Well..maybe 24 hours because I am a planet-depleting whore.

I go to a system..and I can't leave until I sucked dry the planet with probes and scans..which takes forever..


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

^was the same with the probs. but eventually i grew tired and just put in 1 probe as a marker and toled myself i'd come back and deplete them. i never went back


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ciupy*: Yeaaaah I do that too.. it's a habit. A lot faster than the Mako.. :33 but dare I say it.. I do in fact miss the Mako. Looking forward to Hammerhead.  I miss a lot of things in ME1. 

Also, I want to comment on the other part. I do think ME2 is better than ME1.. but as far as role playing goes... (a true Bioware game?) I think ME1 wins.. ME2 is kinda... dare I say it.. a bit _generalized_. It's seems like they made this game so people who plays games such as Halo/MW (shooters to be exact) will pick up this game and like it. I feel a bit cheated.... It feels like I'm playing a "shooter" game instead of a Bioware game.. if you know what I mean.


----------



## James (Jan 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Also, I want to comment on the other part. I do think ME2 is better in ME1.. but as far as role playing goes... (a true Bioware game?) I think ME1 wins.. ME2 is kinda... dare I say it.. a bit _generalized_. It's seems like they made this game so people who plays games such as Halo/MW (shooters to be exact) will pick up this game and like it. I feel a bit cheated.... It feels like I'm playing a "shooter" game instead of a Bioware game.. if you know what I mean.



And this is exactly what I meant by my post.

To Ciupy, I'm sure ME2 is the better "game", but it seems that ME1 is the better RPG going by most comments I read.

Now I'm no RPG nut but it's the RPG elements of ME that made me like the game a lot. I liked Inventory customisation, it had its flaws, but it could've been improved. Instead...there's next to no inventory? I liked planet exploration...it had its flaws, they could've been improved. Instead...mining minigame? 

The problem for me is that the "streamlining" seems to have took the easy route and removed elements that had the potential to be drastically improved and made more awesome. It seems like they wanted to kill 2 birds with one stone. "Fix" areas complained about in the original and make the game more accesible to people who prefer shooter gameplay. 

I'm still going to buy the game and enjoy it, however I hope the third game reintroduces more complexity to the RPG elements.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 27, 2010)

See a friend playing this one... gameplay doesn't remind me  a rpg.

maybe I'm becoming old.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh man, DLC for a vehicle really? That's kinda annoying, by the time it comes out i'll be done with this game. It's really annoying to have DLC like that for single player/rpg games.

It should just be in the game form the start, it feels like they purposely took it out.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2010)

Also I have to say... it _bothers_ the fuck out of me that there are *floating heads on my ass*. _FLOATING HEADS_. They mock me.


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I exchanged it..hopefully this copy works better..AND I now have 2 Cerberus Network codes..


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

tomorrow pek

oh tomorrow can't come to soon


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Oh man, DLC for a vehicle really? That's kinda annoying, by the time it comes out i'll be done with this game. It's really annoying to have DLC like that for single player/rpg games.
> 
> It should just be in the game form the start, it feels like they purposely took it out.



Meh, it's not like people are only going to play this once and put it away, without at least getting all the endings and such.

at least that's what i'm going to do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm definitely gonna be playing this over again.

Renegade Vanguard has to happen.
And i'll probably do an insane run with my paragon soldier.

Right now Veteran is feeling pretty easy, although i'd love to find another burst fire assault rifle, . So far the only super awesome AR i've found is one that's inaccurate as all hell. Glad i went with the krogan shotgun.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2010)

So how are the heavy weapons holding up? are they any good.

I'd be playing it too, but my 360 red ringed yesterday right as I was about to play it.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

^Damn.. they always choose the best moments to do that..

Heavy weapons are awesome. There are 5 different ones and you have everything from granade launcher to a tactical nuke. There is something for everybody.



Windwaker said:


> I'm definitely gonna be playing this over again.
> 
> Renegade Vanguard has to happen.
> And i'll probably do an insane run with my paragon soldier.


going insane with Soldier is pobably a good choise. AR + sniper headshots kick major ass. Insane is all about striping defences of enemys. Its actually doable and not all that nerve wrecking (at least so far) once you get used to it.

My favorite members were Grunt and Jack in my first playthrough (not character wise but skill wise). But i have to say you'll learn to love Miranda on insane.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^Damn.. they always choose the best moments to do that..
> 
> Heavy weapons are awesome. There are 5 different ones and you have everything from granade launcher to a tactical nuke. There is something for everybody.



Are there 5 of every weapon? So far i've only found 2 other snipers (semi auto and anti material), one other pistol (handcannon), 2 shotguns (assault and krogan), and then 2 other ARs (Burst fire and machine gun)

And sadly, the anti material rifle and Machine gun AR were in a place where i could only choose 1 weapon. I chose the krogan shotgun (which i do not regret), but i'd like to have that sniper.

And has anyone here tried out the avalanche? Honestly i feel like once you go CAIN, you never go back. I love being able to take out those giant shielded colllector things in one shot.

Everything else can either be taken out by Sniper/Shotgun. Ha, i can't believe there was a time i used a heavy weapon on a gunship.

Also, what advanced training powers are people using? I went with fortification, since its nice having that extra backup when my shields go down, or if i just want to rush a bunch of dudes with the shotty.



> My favorite members were Grunt and Jack in my first playthrough (not character wise but skill wise). But i have to say you'll learn to love Miranda on insane.



Grunt is awesome. Jack...I just don't like, so far she's the only character i straight up do not like. 

And I already love Miranda. She was okay with overload and Warp, but now that she's got slam she's awesome. Only problem is she can't take too much damage, but as i've gotten more shield upgrades that's changed.

Oh, and finally, she's Yvonne Strahovski...how could one not love her?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Meh, it's not like people are only going to play this once and put it away, without at least getting all the endings and such.
> 
> at least that's what i'm going to do.



Sure but don't you feel like this is more something that should just be in the game as opposed to DLC? The fact that it's already known at release time..it doesn't sit well with me.

Is it free?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2010)

So far I've used the whole combat system. I've used squad tactics constantly, last mission I don't think anyone died but me. (I got caught in a corner out of cover between a mech and shielded mook) Grunt is awesome. He went nuts on everyone.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

^I hear a lot of ppl complaining about too few skills but if you count in the skills of your squad who are always with you, its a lot. I'm not sure if I could micromanage everything. I rarely used the skills of my teammates in Mass Effect. Now i use them on cooldown.



Windwaker said:


> Are there 5 of every weapon? So far i've only found 2 other snipers (semi auto and anti material), one other pistol (handcannon), 2 shotguns (assault and krogan), and then 2 other ARs (Burst fire and machine gun)


Oh no. I just meant the 5 heavy weapons. 6 with the Gamestop dlc. There is a 3ed sniper with the Collectors Edition and the Collectors assault rifle. That's it as far as i know.



> And has anyone here tried out the avalanche? Honestly i feel like once you go CAIN, you never go back. I love being able to take out those giant shielded colllector things in one shot.


I've just been using the Collectors heavy weapon. It's stripping down shields and barriers in seconds. I have only used Cain once so far to get the achievement. But i gotta try what you said. I'm about to face "that" Collector.



> Also, what advanced training powers are people using? I went with fortification, since its nice having that extra backup when my shields go down, or if i just want to rush a bunch of dudes with the shotty.


Same here. Can't say how often it saved my ass. I heared Samara's reave is good too.

About the characters i have to say there is no one in the crew i really dislike. My highlights are Garrus, is even more badass now, Professor Mornin, he is the shit! insane genius all the way. Joker - EDI interaction. Oh God they are like an old married couple.. awesome!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone know if you can have relationships with more than one person?  Or do they make you choose, like in the first?


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2010)

So is tali up for smexing this time around


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup.  My asshole of a roommate was watching it on youtube and told me all about it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> So is tali up for smexing this time around



Wkipedia says yes, but I wonder how you're supposed to get her out of her suit, when she'll die without it.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

no multiple relationships


unmasked tali (just a fan art)

*Spoiler*: __ 





did you read the bubble with her russian accent in mind too?^^


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder how many people you can smex it up with on one play through.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

am i the only one who finds Miranda to be be a unlikeable bitch?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> am i the only one who finds Miranda to be be a unlikeable bitch?



You shut your whore mouth! 

Her hard-on for Cerberus is pretty annoying, but imo she gets a bit nicer as you talk with her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> You shut your whore mouth!
> 
> Her hard-on for Cerberus is pretty annoying, but imo she gets a bit nicer as you talk with her.



Refusing to admit Cerberus are monsters for what they did to jack is not "getting nicer"i wished so badly for a pimp slap Interrupt when she did that

Also Perfect woman my ass she has buck teeth


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2010)

Never really cared about the fact that Yvonne has buck-teeth...the rest of her makes up for it.  I really like her accent too.

Also, with her boobs as big as they are, she can be as big of a bitch as she wants to be.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Refusing to admit Cerberus are monsters for what they did to jack is not "getting nicer"i wished so badly for a pimp slap Interrupt when she did that
> 
> Also Perfect woman my ass she has buck teeth



She agreed with me that it was horrible. When are you talking about?

And STOP TALKING BAD ABOUT YVONNE STRAHOVSKI!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> She agreed with me that it was horrible. When are you talking about?
> 
> And STOP TALKING BAD ABOUT YVONNE STRAHOVSKI!!



i walk in when her and jack are about ready to go Yoda Vs Palpatine on the com room and shes like "oh it wasn't the "real Cerberus" but you are a mistake ether way"

Bitch needs to open her eyes


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> am i the only one who finds Miranda to be be a unlikeable bitch?



Yes       :wiggle


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

i can see why there are ppl who don't like her. she does have a bitchy character at times..

...but


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yes       :wiggle



Y'all are Pu**y-Blind


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2010)

I seem to have trouble finding weapons shops. Anyone know any good ones out there?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

Roy said:


> I seem to have trouble finding weapons shops. Anyone know any good ones out there?



Citadel and illum when you get it

oh and when you go to tulchaka the second time


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

you won't be able to buy any weapons. just weapon upgrades.

new pistol in

*Spoiler*: __ 



mordin's mission




new assault rifle in

*Spoiler*: __ 



garru's mission




forgott where you find the rest


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2010)

a shotgun on Samara's level


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

Are there any chances on getting Ashley to rejoin the team? Because I wasn't able to convince her..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Are there any chances on getting Ashley to rejoin the team? Because I wasn't able to convince her..



nope shes to busy bending over for the man


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

I was supposed to be the man.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2010)

This game is better then 1 in alot of ways. 

One thing I liked alot in this game is the dialog, seems more fresh, much more interesting in this one then the first. 

Shooting is obviously better. 

Mako being gone is very nice. 

Cover system is OMGZ better. 

Weapons feel better. 

Don't love the ammo system but no biggie and the minigames are meh. But overall the story, characters, and just almost everything is better in this game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2010)

The only party members from the first who can re-join your party are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali and Garrus.




Also, anyone know if Liara gets mad if you start a relationship with someone else?

Crazy, have you done a review yet?  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

When will you make a review, crazy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The only party members from the first who can re-join your party are
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



not that ive seen but then again when you meet her
*Spoiler*: __ 



after a quick embrace and a kiss she pretty much rejects you cause shes so busy becoming a badass information broker, i was a bit hart broken when she started to sound just like her mother


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2010)

Need atleast 10-15 more hours in it. So Probably Friday Night or Saturday. Hopefully before my Birthday on sunday cause doubt I'll be able to afterwards for atleast a day


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Need atleast 10-15 more hours in it. So Probably Friday Night or Saturday. Hopefully before my Birthday on sunday cause doubt I'll be able to afterwards for atleast a day



Gonna party it up huh?


Jack(lol) asked me why I was asking all these questions, she was like "you wanna fuck" something like that, but I played it cool and politely said No


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Gonna party it up huh?
> 
> 
> Jack(lol) asked me why I was asking all these questions, she was like "you wanna fuck" something like that, but I played it cool and politely said No



LOL Jack is to funny! 

Best conversation was one of the first when you ask more about her and at the end she goes "Usually people don't ask me about this shit. SO FUCK YOU Shepard and thanks."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody wanna give me a location of an AR damage upgrade? I need one more, then i can do more upgrades to it. Or are they random?

Preferably one that's off the beaten path, since i'm about 20 hours in so i've been too quite a few places.

Also, for people looking for weapons, at a certain point in the main story you come across a stack of weapons, you can only choose one, but they are all pretty awesome.

Krogan Shotgun (huge damage, one shot per clip)
Machine gun AR (high damage, low accuracy)
Anti Material sniper (haven't gotten it, but it looks just like a Barret .50, so that's pretty sweet)


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, that was hilarious xDD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not that ive seen but then again when you meet her
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



No...are you kidding me?

Is that with or without romancing her?  

I really wanted to keep a relationship going with her throughout all three games...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i walk in when her and jack are about ready to go Yoda Vs Palpatine on the com room and shes like "oh it wasn't the "real Cerberus" but you are a mistake ether way"
> 
> Bitch needs to open her eyes



It was hilarious how Joker announced it and then he actually said "Commander,don't forget to take pictures!"


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got Jacob to become loyal, and at the end of the mission it said he had gotten a new suit or something. Do you guys know how I can change his old suit into his new one? Or does it change automatically?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Hey guys, I just got Jacob to become loyal, and at the end of the mission it said he had gotten a new suit or something. Do you guys know how I can change his old suit into his new one? Or does it change automatically?



You go to your little computer near the map in the CIC I think and go to squad management.

Then select Jacob and cycle his costume.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm level 20(about 20 hrs into the game) right now and taking it slow. Scanning the planets can be boring, and yet necessary to find the resources you need, to buy the new equipments or upgrades. They certainly improved every aspects of the game from ME1. 

I can't fucking take my eyes of Illium. That planet is so beautiful. Even though I'm done with Illium, I find myself keep going back to that place just to enjoy its beauty.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh God..the advertisement of Illium for the movie with the first fictional Hanar Spectre,Blasto!  

*"This one doesn't have time for your solid waste excretions."*


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

I miss dressing my team in armor...  I used ta have us all wear the same armor in ME1 but in ME2 ... I have pick my colors to match them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh, i'm okay with it. Especially because a lot of the secondary outfits are badass.

Especially Grunt, he rocks that black and orange like nobodies business.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

Im in the process of unlocking them 2nd outfits.. so far I only have Miranda.... I haven't seen it yet though... been play for more than 20 hrs now. Im so slow.  I blame that planet scanning BS...


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2010)

omg it takes 2 disc to install it on the pc 

and it takes forever to install

i am still installing


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> omg it takes 2 disc to install it on the pc
> 
> and it takes forever to install
> 
> i am still installing



But after you finish installing it..joy shall come!:33


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im in the process of unlocking them 2nd outfits.. so far I only have Miranda.... I haven't seen it yet though... been play for more than 20 hrs now. Im so slow.  I blame that planet scanning BS...



I haven't been doing A LOT of scanning, i have cleaned out the Nebula with Omega in it, working on the one next to it.

I have a lot of upgrades that require me to find another upgrade before i can get them, which pisses me off.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I haven't been doing A LOT of scanning, i have cleaned out the Nebula with Omega in it, working on the one next to it.
> 
> I have a lot of upgrades that require me to find another upgrade before i can get them, which pisses me off.



You see,that's where your money is going to go.

That's this game's money sink!


Well..I still have 3 companions to go and besides that I have to do one more companion's loyalty quest (the guy is already on my ship) before trying the big mission.

Complications have already ensued of course!


And the Collectors are some creppy-ass motherf$%$#s..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

BTW I was talking to Thane.. and he said something to me...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> BTW I was talking to Thane.. and he said something to me...



Do you like Thane?

He is seriously one of the coolest characters in the game,and God knows that this game is full of them.

He is very..Black Cat in Space I'd say..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Thane does indeed rock.

Can someone give me a list of good weapon shops? Besides Omega/Illium/Citadel

I really need to find an AR damage upgrade so i can spend my resources on it.

Also, is there any reliable way to get money in this game? Or do you just have to go around doing missions/hacking/salvaging.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

I fucking love Thane since they introduce him back in 09. pek 


*Spoiler*: _Recruiting Thane spoilers_ 



 I hated that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Nessa in the first game so much, and to know that that he killed her ... makes me all hard and stuff for him. :ho PLUS  he is dying so it makes him twice as sexy..!!  ... and my femshep was able to flirt with him...  omg.. even if nothing happens.. Im being true to Alenko mind you.  ..... still.. OMG THANE!!! :fapfapfap


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> But after you finish installing it..joy shall come!:33



omg i am almost going to 2 levels in wow before this install is finished 

so pain to wait for install


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2010)

At about level 18 or so, the game is still incredibly good.  It's interesting, there really is not as many side missions, but the recruitment missions along with the loyalty missions make you feel like you're getting somewhere, I like and dislike how they've done this.  On one hand I feel like I'm supposed to grind, but there isn't anything to to grind other than mining planets which is incredibly boring.  On the other hand everything feels like it has a point.  I do miss getting missions from Admiral Hackett.

I have to also say, two of my favorite characters aren't even in your squad, I love those two engineers Donnelly and Daniels, they seem like they would be fun to hang out with, if you can try and listen in on a couple of their conversations, they're pretty good, it also helps that Donnelly pretty much left the alliance after standing up for you.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 28, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> .\
> 
> Also, is there any reliable way to get money in this game? Or do you just have to go around doing missions/hacking/salvaging.



You also earn credits from cerberus for completing missions and side-quests.


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2010)

is tali only for male sheperds or is she bi?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm pretty certain she's only for MaleSheps, she doesn't appear to be bi.  I've done her loyalty quest, and I tried to get as close to her as I could, and I got nothing.  I'm playing as a femshep since I find her voice to be better.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

only girl - girl relationship you can do is with


*Spoiler*: __ 



kelly


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I fucking love Thane since they introduce him back in 09. pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Recruiting Thane spoilers_
> ...



Girls can fap?

any way i Think Thane's loyalty mission was the best in the game next to tali's and Samara's


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali and Shepard are the cutest video game couple since i dont know when


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Girls can fap?
> 
> any way i Think Thane's loyalty mission was the best in the game next to tali's and Samara's
> 
> ...



Just to screw with ya..you 
*Spoiler*: __ 



know Quarians poop in their suit 


no?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Just to screw with ya..you
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



its space i am  not surprised


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucius said:


> only girl - girl relationship you can do is with
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Can you also romance her being Male?


Ciupy said:


> Just to screw with ya..you
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucius (Jan 28, 2010)

^yepp. she a people person.^^ doesn't care about gender or race


in samara's loyality mission... anyone picked 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the daughter?

she has a move like the ai hacking skill just with humanoids (domination). pretty cool if you ask me. and she is a vampire! too bad vampires aren't cool anymore since twilight

 i'm going to take her in my next playthrough though


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Dude..the Archangel conversation about releasing "steam" before a dangerous mission..

He had reach,she had flexibility!

I am suprised at the amount of (great) humour injected into the dialogues.


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

Did anybody romance Tali? What does she look like? lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Did anybody romance Tali? What does she look like? lol




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what I want her to look like.
From Russia with love!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2010)

Roy said:


> Did anybody romance Tali? What does she look like? lol



So you can really hit Tali in this one? Because I know alot of people wanted to in 1 but I never did cause I never seen her, do you actually get a chance this time though?


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm gonna end up romancing Miranda. She's just too hot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So you can really hit Tali in this one? Because I know alot of people wanted to in 1 but I never did cause I never seen her, do you actually get a chance this time though?



YUP i haven't gotten to the love scene yet but its the cutest damn romance in a game i've ever seen


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2010)

They pulled a Master Chief with Tali.  Meaning that you don't get to see her face.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh,I wouldn't say Master Chief..just troll.

Masterfully done trolling from BioWare actually!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> They pulled a Master Chief with Tali.  Meaning that you don't get to see her face.



That...sucks


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 28, 2010)

When I saw the sex scene with Tali, it reminded me of how I felt after beating the first Halo.  You know, at the end when you see him remove his helmet but you never actually see his face?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That...sucks



gives you some thign to look forward to in the third one imo


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 28, 2010)

God..the Council are such f%$#@g dicks..can't believe I sacrificed that many men and warships to save their asses and that lame ship,Destiny Ascension,that would have went down without firing a single shot!

I am going to let them roast if I am presented with such an opportunity in ME3.


----------



## Roy (Jan 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> They pulled a Master Chief with Tali.  Meaning that you don't get to see her face.



Aww thats bullshit..:taichou


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 28, 2010)

Just finished it on Insanity my first run-through. Fuck that annoying ass enemy, if you played the game you know who I'm talking about.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Intervention is necessary", etc




And I


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lost The Doctor at the end, I don't know how


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2010)

How hard was it on insanity?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> How hard was it on insanity?



It was a lot Harder than Mass Effect 1. If you keep an eye on your enemies and don't let them get to close to you you should be okay, but I was an Infiltrator. So, I guess depending on your class it would be different


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm playing it on Hardcore. How much more difficult is Insanity?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2010)

I remember playing as a new Infiltrator on Hardcore in the first game...it was annoying.  Especially since I didn't realize the sniper could zoom in twice until half-way through the game.


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

I wanna smex Samara


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2010)

To be honest, I would do any Asari...


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2010)

^I haven't seen a bad looking asari yet, they're all fit as hell.


I getting close to the end, I would guess I'm around 3/4 of the way throught, I'm playing as a infiltrator.  Some of the things I've noticed playing as a Infiltrator is that for one Sniper Rifles have been fixed completely, it feels like a sniper, it's powerful, it doesn't shack, you can line up your shots just right.  I love using Incinerate, but I don't understand why they couldn't give you Overload that was my main tool in ME1, the other problem is that Tactical Cloak just doesn't give you that much.  I never have felt like using it that much, I don't really feel like it give me a huge edge, it needs last a little bit more. 

I thinking with my next playthrough I'll go with either the Sentinel or the adept.  I'll go Vanguard at some point. 

One thing I really really like is how they give you a extra weapon class or a upgraded weapon.  It was a really nice little touch.  I sort of wish I went with the upgraded Sniper instead of picking the Assault Rifle skill.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I wanna smex Samara



i Know right


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I recruited everyone, but it seems that theres one missing, and the slot is not even highlighted. Is it a DLC?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> Well, I recruited everyone, but it seems that theres one missing, and the slot is not even highlighted. Is it a DLC?



Kasumi who will be released at a later date


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I sort of wish I went with the upgraded Sniper instead of picking the Assault Rifle skill.



Ouch, big mistake.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Ouch, big mistake.



i chose the shot gun.....is that bad?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i chose the shot gun.....is that bad?



If you are an Infiltrator and love to sniper, yes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> If you are an Infiltrator and love to sniper, yes.



oh iam fine Solider FTW


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Kasumi who will be released at a later date



I saw a video of some old war dude or some shit. Is that him?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I saw a video of some old war dude or some shit. Is that him?



That is Zaheed. you get him with the Cerberus DLC


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I saw a video of some old war dude or some shit. Is that him?



i  assumed you had him, if you don't then yes


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> That is Zaheed. you get him with the Cerberus DLC





Zen-aku said:


> i  assumed you had him, if you don't then yes



*is currently without Live*

In the mission where you help Liara help find the Shadow Broker. Do you know who she has to kill? I really don't feel like searching for data >_<


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> That is Zaheed. you get him with the Cerberus DLC


 ZAEED, their is no H



Roy said:


> *is currently without Live*
> 
> In the mission where you help Liara help find the Shadow Broker. Do you know who she has to kill? I really don't feel like searching for data >_<


yeah none of them after you find all the data you determine its none of them its actually her assistant


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

ahh ok. thanks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

So has anyone given the beats sniper a try? I've got the semi auto one, but the Barret looking one looks pretty sick.

Still though, glad i went with the krogan shotgun. Its so fun running up to the harbinger and just dropping his bitch ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So has anyone given the beats sniper a try? I've got the semi auto one, but the Barret looking one looks pretty sick.
> 
> Still though, glad i went with the krogan shotgun. Its so fun running up to the harbinger and just dropping his bitch ass.



your a braver man then i

I give that fuck a wide distance as i hit him with my heavy weapon


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 29, 2010)

My Shepard is now a hypocrite. Though a badass hypocrite. I love this game.


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

I think we all love this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

So finished it tonight. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit what a epic ending, loved how it began and just went all the way with this desperate struggle. I however fucked up. I got Legion killed cause I didn't get his loyalty. So then Tali was head shot *Right after I fucked her too...sucked* and then Jack got shot to death. So I'm guessing I was suppose to have Legion survive, he can take a shot to the head and run the second group and not die, correct? 

I want EVERYONE lives this time with my female Shepard. Thanks for anyone who helps. 




Making my review before work tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2010)

In exactly 12 hours from now, I will be done with my midterms...which means I'll have time to go home, pick up the game and play the shit out of it all weekend...can't wait!


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Crazy - How many hours did you end up playing?


Also, Tali is A LOT more interesting this time around. In ME1 I was just "argh fuck who cares *pushes x repeatedly*"


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow..just wow.

I just got Samara..and..wow.

Can you woo her? 

Because that is one extraordinary tight suit..


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can, but I totally would 


So did anyone besides me punch a pyjak?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm not sure if you can, but I totally would
> 
> 
> So did anyone besides me punch a pyjak?



Yes..

In that Krogan's laboratory right? 

Those things are everywhere..


----------



## Saiko (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it possible to see Tali without a Mask ?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2010)

Beat the game

End of game spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fuck what a ending.  That was one of the better endings I've played, felt like my decisions were going to really impact what happened.  Everyone survived, I did everyones loyalty mission, so I think that's the key.  Though it would be cool if it was actually my decisions at the end that made the difference.  

Decided to go with Garrus to lead the other team, I figured he had led a team like that back on Omega and that he would learn from his mistakes.  I went with Legion to go through the ducts or whatever that was, because if he did die I wouldn't care.  Then I went with Jack as my biotic barrier person since it seemed like she had the most juice, but I figured maybe if I brought Samara along she might help at some point, and had Miranda in charge of the other team, since I thought maybe she might do a last stand well.  

The Human Reaper was sort of WTF in a lot of different ways, it was really surprising, but also very interesting that the Reapers assume the shape of those that make the Reaper.  It was sort of ridiculous as well since I can't see a giant human flying around space, and then when you see the Reapers in dark space they all look alike, I would figure they would all look really different then.  You do feel like the biggest badass ever when you take down a giant Reaper larvae thing that looks like it's about 50 stories high.  

Overall it might be my favorite game ever.  I think it's certainly the best universe ever in a game.  I mean I can't think of another gaming universe where there so much detail so much history to everything.  All the major characters have a backstory, a lot of the NPCs have some sort of history that you can find out, the races are all well thought out and have info on everything from government to biology to even religion.  It is simply amazing how much time and effort has gone into this.  

There is nothing that comes close to this as a RPG in this generation, IMO it's a much better game than Fallout, because the story is central.  The only thing that I can see topping this as a RPG in this generation is Mass Effect 3, which is already my most anticipated game for the next 2 or so years.  

What might be even more amazing is that there is still so much that could be improved.  It simply has the most potential of any franchise out there.  

Bioware is simply epic, even it's worst RPG is still one of the most highly rated games of this generation for RPGs, unless of course you count the Sonic RPG, which personally I don't since it's for the DS.


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes..
> 
> In that Krogan's laboratory right?
> 
> Those things are everywhere..


Yeah 

It was hilariously awesome 


Saiko said:


> Is it possible to see Tali without a Mask ?



Nope. I hear that she takes off the mask when you bang her, but the camera angle doesn't show her face or something like that. I guess we have to wait till ME3.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So finished it tonight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I finished without any casualties:
Tali in the ducts (Legion can do it too)
Miranda leading the other team both times (Garrus is a good leader too)
Samara for the barrier (can choose Jack)
Mordin guiding the crew to the ship
Jack and Grunt in my team




Soo.. ending spoilers and theory about the Reapers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



There must be something preventing the Reapers from entering the galaxy. I mean that was the third attempt to to kill the galaxy. Why don't they just send all their ships in? First was the Rachni War (it was hinted that the Reapers had something to do with it). 2nd Sovereign's attack with the Geth and now the Collectors leaded by the Harbinger.

They must be sacared of something. You think it could be a virus? Only a few Reapers are resistent against it (like Sovereign). Thats why they tested out the virus on Omega and figured humans were the only advanced race resistant against it. So they build a human Reaper who wouldn't be affected by it. Save plan to keep their own casualties at a minimun?

Now it seems as if they don't care anymore though. They just come with their whole fleet. Professor Mordin needs to do some overtime


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone know where I have to go to get the "Friend or Foe" achievement?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

its part of the main mission. can't miss it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> your a braver man then i
> 
> I give that fuck a wide distance as i hit him with my heavy weapon



While he's far away i get him with some disruptor burst fire shots, then have miranda, garrus, or both use overload on him. At that point i adrenaline rush him with incendiary krogan shotgun and fuck his whole head up.

His problem is that he's confident, and he feels so badass that he can rush me. It is not a good idea to rush me.

But my heavy weapon is the CAIN, so i save that shit for those giant eye beam things or geth colossus.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, quick question: how much experience, story and effect and I missing if I skip the first game and jump into this one?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Bluth said:


> Beat the game
> 
> End of game spoilers
> 
> ...



I had everyones loyalty up and still


*Spoiler*: __ 



One person died




EDIT: Just put the game on Hardcore just to beat the ending again to save everyone. I can you tell it's a lot easier.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Lucius said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell!? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali not only was loyal but I fucked her too and yet when i put her in the duct she died at the end while closing the door, got shot in the head 

Not to mention I let Jack lead the second team and she got shot to death...so maybe should of put Garrus


----------



## raxor (Jan 29, 2010)

Kaki said:


> OK, quick question: how much experience, story and effect and I missing if I skip the first game and jump into this one?



I haven'tplayed much more then an hour, but I think you'll miss out on the whole triology. You would probably like "The Two Towers" even if you didn't see "The Fellowship", but would you really like to miss the first installment?

It's an awesome game, so play the first one! It's cheap now^^


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 29, 2010)

I finished the game and
*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone survived. Chose Legion for the ducts, Garrus to lead the other party. Then chose Samara for barrier, miranda to lead the other team. Garrus brought the crew back to the ship.  Chose Miranda and Tali on my final party.

I destroyed the Reaper ship. Did anyone save it like the Illusive man wanted you too?

Oh and I don't know if loyality counts that much, because I messed up on Jack's and she wasn't loyal to me, but she still survived.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

My mass effect 2 video review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN99qeinMP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

nice review. i like the new intro too. i have to agree with you. the shooting is better then in *most* 3ed person shooters that only concentrate on the shooting.

i thought the main, overall story lacked. it was like lord of the rings 2. they are fighting saruman and he is cool, evil and stuff. but in the back of your head you always have mordor and sauron in your mind so that saruman just seems minor. but every personal story of the characters was amazing. the game lives from its characters. its a new approach, shifting away from the main story more to the characters but i like it.

i never want to kill or let anyone die too. it was really cool to see all the people i spared back in mass effect 2. did the same this time and hope i'll see them in mass effect 3 (i'll probably kill them then since there won't be a mass effect 4)

too bad i never finished the conrad verner quest. really wanted to see him. to put a gun in his mount again


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> What the hell!?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i heared there are some more factors affecting the outcome. for example whether you go rescue your crew right after the collectors attack on the normandy or not.

i did it how i described it and didn't loose anyone though


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a lotta money..and in just under 4 days,and the game isn't out properly in Europe yet!!!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Time to replay the game as a new character, perhaps soldier


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Replaying already with female Shepard this time, solider. Also I agree on story not being AMAZING but the opening and ending were amazing, and like you said the characters is what really shines, amazing game.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Never mind, Sentinel


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Can female Shepard have any Lesbo love interest?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy shit.

Holy motherfucking shit.

The last shot before the credits..

So..heavy endgame spoilers and my thoughts on the matter:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Soo what did we learn people?

The Geth that were attacking the Council species and worked with Saren..were just 5% of the total amount of Geth in the Galaxy!!!
They are just..heretics and the rest of the Geth actually intend to work with the organic species.

Holy shiet..not to mention that the Rachni are coming back along with the Krogans led by freakin Urdnot Wrex..

And the fact that the Reapers..the Nazrana or whatever the heck they call themselves are actually in a huge reproductive cycle..
They find a species they consider worthy,take their essence,build one of their own,destroy the species the consider "lesser" and then they go back to Darkspace.

Wow..can't wait for ME 3!!!

Also..I now have the Reapers AND Cerberus on my ass this time..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Holy motherfucking shit.
> 
> ...



About the last shot 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Little confused. Those ships...were they all reaper ships at the end or what? I got he ending that I give the technology to Cerberus so I dunno if it's different.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> About the last shot
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Those were all Reaper dreadnought ships coming out of FTL speed in their journey from Darkspace to the galactic rim and seeing the Milky Way Galaxy.

You could even see their distinct forms.

Shit has officially hit the freaking fan..



And how the heck could you give the tech to Cerberus?

That guy doesn't have the wisdom to use it..did you forget what happened when a species wisdom wasn't as high as their tech?
Not to mention that technologically evolving down that path might be exactly what the Reapers would intend in the end..


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going through as an adept male this time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think with the ending, you have to have loyalty, you have to use appropriate characters in the decisions, you have to have done all the upgrades, you have to basically do everything, I think you might have to be paragon as well, since I think that makes sense as well.  Really the only character that I wouldn't have minded dying is Legion who I find to be a borg ripoff, he wasn't interesting at all imo. 

The story I found to be something of a 9/10, if it was not apart of the trilogy I would give it a 8/10 but really this is setting up the last portion of the story.  The thing that really makes it good is the characters as everyone said.  The loyalty missions are amazing, my favorites are Mordin's and Tali's, but everyones is great, they all give you insight into what made the character what he is or she is.  It's a big big big step in RPGs and games in general.  It was one thing in the last ME when you picked up Wrex's armor, or Helping Garrus get that doctor that messed everyone up, but these are fully realized stories that add a significant factor into what makes these characters tick.  

I think it's also really cool how with these stories you truly feel like you have earned everyone's loyalty, I mean I can't see Tali ever turning her back on my Shepard, she's like my little sister now, I can't see Thane ever not being my friend, or even a character like Jack not remembering what I did for her.   

I think we'll all appreciate this story even more once we have seen the completion of the trilogy, especially if we see how helping these people helps us in the final game.  I do wonder how they are going to choose who your crewmates are in the final game, because I really want to have some of these characters stay with me, but if they're dead I don't know if Cerberus is going to fund another Lazerus project, especially after I Fuck You to the Illusive Man.


It really is incredibly epic when you think about how we might have every species come together to fight the Reapers, the Geth, the Migrant Fleet, a united Krogan, the Rachni, the Council races, the Alliance.  I have a feeling that if you go the Paragon route you will have some epic moments happen when people come to your aid


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I'm going through as an adept male this time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not just about loyalty..you have to know how to use your crewmates and to improve the shit out of your ship.

At the end a fully upgraded Normandy is perhaps the most advanced (and strongest) starship in Council space.

A frigate with the toughness of a heavy cruiser but which hits way above her weight class..and by that I mean EDI could fuck any ship,even dreadnoughts,in one or two hits maximum.

Damn..seeing the main gun firing (the Thanix it was called..reverse engineered from Sovereign's secondary weapons,those cutting beams) and just seeing the jet of superheated metal going at near-lightspeed and then just ripping the Collector Dreadnought..just beautiful..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well with that Shepard I'm a big asshole 

Lesbian info for female Shepard? Anyone know?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Well with that Shepard I'm a big asshole
> 
> Lesbian info for female Shepard? Anyone know?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kelly.

Just Kelly.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 29, 2010)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



She's only implied at that, no sex scene.  

Also I said in my earlier post that you have to have to do everything to get everyone to survive, you have to upgrade everything (the ship, the weapons, character specific weapons, etc.) and then make the right decisions, I do wonder what would happen if you had Jack or Grunt lead the other fire team, maybe a massacre would happen where everyone except those two bite the bullet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



No doesn't work. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack was my second leader...got shot to death 




BTW how about males? Only Jacob or can Garrus fuck my female too?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> No doesn't work.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow..you let her lead your team?

Why not Garrus,or Jacob or Grunt?

Those dudes can survive almost anything and actually have the armor to survive a shot to the stomach..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because she took three fucking big ass mech's out by herself...she should be stronger!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Because she took three fucking big ass mech's out by herself...she should be stronger!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah..but she is not military..doesn't have that background.

A stray bullet hit her when her barrier was down right?

Dead Jack..and I like her..I like her a lot!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 29, 2010)

thane is another option.

lol at the amount of spoiler tags on the last few ages. but better to many then too few.

check this out, barack sherard:


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 30, 2010)

End Game


*Spoiler*: __ 



When discovered by Shepard, the incomplete Human-Reaper resembled the upper half of a human torso with its lower torso still under construction. EDI concluded that tens of thousands of humans had already been processed, and that the Reaper's resemblance to a human was not out of design, but due to Reapers taking on the form of the race being used as material for their construction.

So could the Reapers be Klixen?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2010)

Finished my midterm at noon...tried to go home.  But no, my car decided to break down.  Had to wait until my roommate could give me a ride.  His girlfriend decided that he hadn't been spending enough time with her, so she made him have dinner with her.  Traffic was bad on the way back home; what should have taken 45 minutes took 2 hours.

Finally time to play so I can open everyone's spoilers and talk about it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

@hero- wow what a bitch day. all that matters is that you're playing now 

I have to choose between Tali and Miranda 

Is Tali worth it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Tali is always worth it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

But we don't even get to see her face 

And why does Miranda have to be so hot? Seriously, Bioware. -1 for making me care about fake women


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Her face is eh...ugly  But damn she got a big ass.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

Miranda's?! You lie! :0


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 30, 2010)

I finished the game at level 29 with everyone from my squad surviving the suicide mission. I got it on my first try. Regardless, I wish I had saved my non-crew of Normandy. I didn't know that...
*Spoiler*: __ 



you were supposed to get into the final mission as soon as you completed the Legion loyalty mission. I waited too long. Well, I couldn't care less about the non-crew since my real squads have survived.




Regarding the final decision;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you guys destroy the Collectors base or kept it intact?

On my first try, I decided to keep it, only to see my teammates up on my ass. Then, I had to redo just that final mission to blow that damn thing up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 30, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Her face is eh...ugly  But damn she got a big ass.



Blasphemy. Yvonne Strahovski is gorgeous, although admittedly bioware could not completely capture her gorgeousness. The tech just isn't there yet 



Roy said:


> But we don't even get to see her face
> 
> And why does Miranda have to be so hot? Seriously, Bioware. -1 for making me care about fake women



Ha its not really bioware's fault. I'd blame Yvonne. Or whoever decided to model her after her. So yea...maybe it is bioware's fault.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More flirting_ 



I just found out that you can actually call up your love interest through the intercom in your room and have her sit on your lap or sleep with her on the bed after you completed the game. 

Trying to bring her into the washroom. No luck so far. LOL


----------



## owaispoul (Jan 30, 2010)

I just came to know that my friend got this game and so just went to his house to take a look as the game,  I must say that I am completely knockout  :amazed by the game. I think I will be at his house this weekend. Gonna have lots of fun playing this game.


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2010)

I just got this game, heven't played it yet. How does it compare with the first?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2010)

Godot said:


> I just got this game, heven't played it yet. How does it compare with the first?



It's one of the highest rated XBox 360 titles in existence.
It's even better than the first one.
It's like if you poured delicious caramel syrup over an already delicious icecream that was Mass Effect 1.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 30, 2010)

mirenda looks realy good in her cinematic:


in game i guess they spent too much time modeling her boobs and 

but the best part of the game was mordin's 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gilbert and Sullivan


----------



## Bluth (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> mirenda looks realy good in her cinematic:
> 
> 
> in game i guess they spent too much time modeling her boobs and
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it's either that or Mordin trying to talk about Human-Drell relations and the suggestions that he gives to you.  I picked Drell as my LI since Jacob I found boring.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude..whoever modeled Miranda's lower body deserves a fucking raise..

Seriously now..


----------



## Lucius (Jan 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..whoever modeled Miranda's lower body deserves a fucking raise..
> 
> Seriously now..



what about the persone who designed jabob's body:ho


----------



## Saiko (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont like it that Wrex is dead in the Canon and you killed him


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what about the persone who designed jabob's body:ho



Yeah..some female designer must have had some fun with that..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what about the persone who designed jabob's body:ho



I know what the hell, he looks like nothing in his suit but saw the gametrailers video and he's built. My female almost got that but saving her for fish boy 



Ciupy said:


> Dude..whoever modeled Miranda's lower body deserves a fucking raise..
> 
> Seriously now..



In the words of Jacob: Aint nobody with sense denies that *Or something like that* 



Saiko said:


> I dont like it that Wrex is dead in the Canon and you killed him



How do you know that's cannon? It makes sense that he's alive in mine.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 30, 2010)

well the default setting, if you don't have a presave is: council dead, wrex dead and depending on what gender ash or kaiden alive.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> well the default setting, if you don't have a presave is: council dead, wrex dead and depending on what gender ash or kaiden alive.



Fuck so I see no wrex on my female Shepard!? NO!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2010)

I played straight for six hours last night...freaking amazing.  Would have played longer, but I couldn't keep my eyes open...

And I couldn't stop laughing when Miranda referred to Shepard as 'her asset'.  Kept on making me think that Shepard was Chuck and being told to wait in the car.

I decided to carry over my vanguard, and I have to say that I'm loving charge so far.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..whoever modeled Miranda's lower body deserves a fucking raise..
> 
> Seriously now..


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes.

Yvonne Strahovski.


Yes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice review Crazy.

And that guy in the beginning, Wilson...his voice actor sounds really familiar.  Anyone know who it is?  I'm thinking it's Wolverine from that newer X-Men series, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yvonne Strahovski.
> 
> ...



She's Russian right?  If so then I really need to go there.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> She's Russian right?  If so then I really need to go there.



What? 

No..she is Australian..I think her mother or grandmother is from Poland though..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2010)

Roy said:


> She's Russian right?  If so then I really need to go there.



They had planned on having Miranda be Scandinavian, but once they got Yvonne signed on, they changed her name.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> What?
> 
> No..she is Australian..I think her mother or grandmother is from Poland though..



Well her name sounds Russian..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2010)

If Miranda looked like that shit I'd be ok with her bitchy attitude.


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure why they made her with black hair..


----------



## kumabear (Jan 31, 2010)

devs thought it was more femme fatale.

replaying the game again btw. combat is a LOT easier the second time around, even though i upped the difficulty.

maybe it's cause i went from vanguard -> infiltrator. vanguard is so much fun though. chargechargeshockwaveboom.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still trying to get used to the fact that I have limited ammo this time.  For a while, I had to keep on reminding myself that I have to go pick up the heat sink things.

What's the level cap this time around?  30?


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 31, 2010)

Playing it again as adept on insanity difficulty. Shit is hard. It only takes couple of shots to bring you down.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm still trying to get used to the fact that I have limited ammo this time.  For a while, I had to keep on reminding myself that I have to go pick up the heat sink things.
> 
> What's the level cap this time around?  30?



I started my replay last night and yes, the cap is 30  I hit it pretty quickly, I'm not sure if I'm getting any other Squad points though  Might've hit a wall with that now too. Still, it's fun getting a new character and being able to instantly upgrade them to high hell


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

just noticed if you play the game on insane or hardcore you get a new weapon in


*Spoiler*: __ 



tali's recrutement mission, the geth pulse rifle




now i'm torn whether i should use that or the collectors from the dlc. i remember it beeing really good in the first game but had no upgrade options

is there anything else special if you play the game on a higher difficulty?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Just discovered the most efficient scanning/mining method by far. Makes it less tedious even without the advanced scanner.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just discovered the most efficient scanning/mining method by far. Makes it less tedious even without the advanced scanner.



And what might that be?


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

not scanning at all and running through the missions naked...:ho

... like a boss right?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> And what might that be?



Well, for starters you place an identification marker or two. I generally place one on the equator and another one on the grid right next to it. Just do it where the two lines meet so it's easier to recognize. Then you go to the second and third squares from the top and then scan to the right.

 If you press both analog sticks to the right, once you get to the edge of the planet it'll spin a whole lot faster than by any other scanning means, and it'll also allow you to be far more accurate in your scanning, making sure you don't miss a whole lot.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 31, 2010)

The nuke weapon Cain M-920 is way overpowered. It exploded at least 200 ft away from me, and still managed to kill me on the process.:amazed



Hangatýr said:


> Well, for starters you place an identification marker or two. I generally place one on the equator and another one on the grid right next to it. Just do it where the two lines meet so it's easier to recognize. Then you go to the second and third squares from the top and then scan to the right.
> 
> If you press both analog sticks to the right, once you get to the edge of the planet it'll spin a whole lot faster than by any other scanning means, and it'll also allow you to be far more accurate in your scanning, making sure you don't miss a whole lot.


Thanks for the info. will try it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

ME2 + Weed = Doesn't work. That fucking boss on the planet where Ashly gets attacked took me like 15 tries


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah that nuke is epic, I first used it on a big group Husk and one Scion on that walkway just by where you get Legion and I was like  

It's also brilliant when the ash from their remains falls from the sky


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

So..how the heck are they going to pull off Mass Effect 3..

I mean..damn..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 31, 2010)

Obviously lost team mates will come into pass but I wonder how the canon will sort it out if you've played neither 2 games? I hope they keep Thane alive as he was a silent badass. I can't believe I let him die in my first playthrough (Grunt and Jack perished like gar-men too) 

And oh yeah, I will want to get laid by Miranda again


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

*I must be the only who didn't really like ME2*.... There was a lot they could have improved on from ME1.. and they decided to get rid of it completely. It felt like they made ME2 to draw in people who didn't know or liked ME1. It was more of a shooter RPG then RPG shooter. The story was very linear. Most of the character was uninteresting.. and it sucked that when you did someone's quest, the 3rd party member had nothing to say about anything. It really felt like they took away a lot of the convos and roll playing factor.. in trade for the graphics. Best quest was Samara's. It was really unique. Thane was also great, and Legions was interesting. Everyone else (Besides my man Garrsu and Tali) can die and I wouldn't feel a thing for them. Boring 2D character. Very stereotypical. Zaeed was the worst of out them all. Not even worth it. 

One thing I didn't like was how lazy Bioware got and if you were femshep.. your body language acted like maleshep. They way you sit.. what chick sits spread eagle? Lazy, lazy,_ lazy _on Bioware's part... and you do a bro shoulder hit with Jacob... it was more _retarded _than funny. I don't know if Bioware ran out fo time making ME2, or if they didn't have space for it... but it's a fact that I would rather have them tone down the graphics for a better story, and more role playing. What the fuck happened Bioware... and don't even get me started on the ammo system for gun. It was retarded, and step back from the heat system guns. It's like ME2 went back in technology 200 years. 

Also I want to comment unless I hear it wrong.. (please let tell me I heard this part wrong... I want to believe i mis-heard it) when you first land on the collector's ship, Shepard said, "It would take the whole Earth to fill up the ship".. and at the end where you are at the Collectors base.. Shepard said.. "millions will die if we don't stop this." So unless the human population is down from billions ... then wtf.... it makes no sense. 

Bioware.. I am disappointed. It leaves me to believe that people who didn't enjoy the RPG factor would love this game.. hence the term I used ME2 is *Shooter RPG*.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

So apparently because a girl doesn't cross her legs when she sits, she isn't a girl? Good thinking thar.

Female Shep is as butch as you can get. She is a hardass you don't want to fuck with. She probably has a bigger dick than you.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't play the first one and I loved the second one, although I'm tired of being a soldier now and I will maybe go a Sentinel in my 3rd playthrough. I'm ok with the shooter-esque qualities of the game because that's how the game was marketed.

I also enjoyed the characters and their development although it did annoy me that more or less everyone's loyalty mission was based around family. There's a dad (twice), daughter, sister, son, clan, species, and don't forget that a mother is included in the daughter storyline  Only Zaeed and Jack's weren't based on family, amirite?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 31, 2010)

*I Love this freakin' game!*

Great stories, the combat is hellvalot better this time, the romances are interesting, I love the interrupt system, and best of all, that godawful monstrosity called the Mako has been scrapped! 

I love it!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

garrus' and mordin's neither.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *I must be the only who didn't really like ME2*.... There was a lot they could have improved on from ME1.. and they decided to get rid of it completely. It felt like they made ME2 to draw in people who didn't know or liked ME1. It was more of a shooter RPG then RPG shooter. The story was very linear. Most of the character was uninteresting.. and it sucked that when you did someone's quest, the 3rd party member had nothing to say about anything. It really felt like they took away a lot of the convos and roll playing factor.. in trade for the graphics. Best quest was Samara's. It was really unique. Thane was also great, and Legions was interesting. Everyone else (Besides my man Garrsu and Tali) can die and I wouldn't feel a thing for them. Boring 2D character. Very stereotypical. Zaeed was the worst of out them all. Not even worth it.
> 
> One thing I didn't like was how lazy Bioware got and if you were femshep.. your body language acted like maleshep. They way you sit.. what chick sits spread eagle? Lazy, lazy,_ lazy _on Bioware's part... and you do a bro shoulder hit with Jacob... it was more _retarded _than funny. I don't know if Bioware ran out fo time making ME2, or if they didn't have space for it... but it's a fact that I would rather have them tone down the graphics for a better story, and more role playing. What the fuck happened Bioware... and don't even get me started on the ammo system for gun. It was retarded, and step back from the heat system guns. It's like ME2 went back in technology 200 years.
> 
> ...



Problem with the first is it relied far to much on RPG factor when it came to shooting. RPG features are great but when it makes it you shoot a guy in the face and it misses you have to question it. So ME2 is more shooting then RPG but the RPG still have a huge impact on how your guy works. 

I loved the RPG factor in the first but it needed fixing, this fixes it in most ways. Sure the third will probably be best at fixing it all but we'll have to wait for that. 

As for the story, that's just up to opinions. I loved everyone except Samara and Zaeed, both seemed uninteresting to me. The story itself was great set-up for 3. Ending got me hyped up and the opening was great. The stories for each character really was well done, shame didn't like them all. Loved grunt, jack, tali, garrus, thane, and just about everyone's story, so well done.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Well Boss, at least you can look forward to having Kaidan return for the third one.

I haven't played as a female Shepard yet, but when I do I'll be sure to look for those indications.  I don't really remember the mannerisms of female Shepard in the first one, but I think if she acted like a guy (i.e. the way she sat), that I would remember it.  It's the little things that count.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

The World said:


> So apparently because a girl doesn't cross her legs when she sits, she isn't a girl? Good thinking thar.
> 
> Female Shep is as butch as you can get. She is a hardass you don't want to fuck with. She probably has a bigger dick than you.


Did you even play as femshep? I love her and her dick, and I appreciate Bioware so much for making a badass chick doesn't have to be a bitch with huge boobs to be powerful. As a chick myself with a dick, there are some poses I wouldn't even do no matter how big my dick is. It looks unnatural is what I am saying. nothign to do with having a dick or not. 

.. and yes do attack me and my dick if if makes you feel better about FemShep's dick. 





crazymtf said:


> Problem with the first is it relied far to much on RPG factor when it came to shooting. RPG features are great but when it makes it you shoot a guy in the face and it misses you have to question it. So ME2 is more shooting then RPG but the RPG still have a huge impact on how your guy works.
> 
> I loved the RPG factor in the first but it needed fixing, this fixes it in most ways. Sure the third will probably be best at fixing it all but we'll have to wait for that.
> 
> As for the story, that's just up to opinions. I loved everyone except Samara and Zaeed, both seemed uninteresting to me. The story itself was great set-up for 3. Ending got me hyped up and the opening was great. The stories for each character really was well done, shame didn't like them all. Loved grunt, jack, tali, garrus, thane, and just about everyone's story, so well done.


I guess it really is a hit an miss.. I didn't like most of the character so I didn't think was as great as it could have been. I didn't feel a connection with most of the new characters. They were mostly stereotypical. There was a lot of directions Bioware could take, and it felt like they took away a lot of the RPG factor. The choices you made still impact the story which is always good, but the dialogue options that made me love ME1 was limited. It was the little things they took away from ME1. To me it became a shooter RPG.. and what I wanted was RPG shooter. ME2 dumbed down the RPG system IMO. I do like the options to stop people in the middle of talks, that's was great, but in RPG factor, the dialogue options suffers. There were parts of the game where is a neutral, or paragon choice. Then there where other parts where you could go neutral or renegade. In ME1, there was always 3 choices. Paragon, neutral, or renegade.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

You seem more like a pussy than a dick.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well Boss, at least you can look forward to having Kaidan return for the third one.
> 
> I haven't played as a female Shepard yet, but when I do I'll be sure to look for those indications.  I don't really remember the mannerisms of female Shepard in the first one, but I think if she acted like a guy (i.e. the way she sat), that I would remember it.  It's the little things that count.



IDK.. with where the ME2 went... IDK about ME3.. it think it's time to voice my opinion on the Bioware forums. I'll probably get a lot of shit... I heard ME2 creators didn't like critics.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You seem more like a pussy than a dick.



 <-- Talking about yourself?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did you even play as femshep? I love her and her dick, and I appreciate Bioware so much for making a badass chick doesn't have to be a bitch with huge boobs to be powerful. As a chick myself with a dick, there are some poses I wouldn't even do not matter how big my dick is. It looks unnatural is what I am saying. nothign to do with having a dick or not.
> 
> .. and yes do attack me and my dick if if makes you feel better about FemShep's dick.
> 
> ...


Yeah really matters what you think of the characters. In the first I didn't like Tali, Ashley, Kaiden. So really those three were all boring and annoying characters. In this one only Samara and Zaeed I had no interest in. So guess it's different for everyone when it comes to characters and there stories. 

As for the rpg factor it has been dumbed down but it's still there, especially on choices. I'm playing Paragon now and it feels very different from my renegade choices, so those are still there. And I don't remember the first ALWAYS having three, but maybe so. However the choices here are there and overall the dialog is much better this time, can't see anyone saying it isn't. Less polite and political bullshit talk and more about saving everyone and getting this shit done. 

Stereotypical characters? Well can see if you think so about a few like Jack, but really Jack a interesting character in the end. Bitch, asshole, theif, and so on but as you get to learn about her you learn she's really weak and scared. She couldn't even accept the kids she was in prison with were treated far worse then her. I loved that she was such a hardass yet by the end she opens up alot to Shepard...unless you fuck her over and tell her she's not what you want...then your fucked 

But Thane? Grunt? Garrus? Really wouldn't you stereotypical for them.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah really matters what you think of the characters. In the first I didn't like Tali, Ashley, Kaiden. So really those three were all boring and annoying characters. In this one only Samara and Zaeed I had no interest in. So guess it's different for everyone when it comes to characters and there stories.
> 
> As for the rpg factor it has been dumbed down but it's still there, especially on choices. I'm playing Paragon now and it feels very different from my renegade choices, so those are still there. And I don't remember the first ALWAYS having three, but maybe so. However the choices here are there and overall the dialog is much better this time, can't see anyone saying it isn't. Less polite and political bullshit talk and more about saving everyone and getting this shit done.
> 
> ...



I really liked Kaiden, Tali, Wrex and Garrus in ME1.. so I do think it depends on which character appeals to you. I'm not saying ME2 was a bad game, I'm just saying ME1 was the better game for me. I played ME1 _a lot_.. so I notice how dumb down the game was in most areas. 

To me Jack seems like a psycho bitch.  I liked her at first then I did here quest and realized she was crazy. Everyone hated her cuz they were being experimented for her sake.. and she believes they all hated her. IDK after I did her quest I just kinda _back away from her_.  Im indifferent with her quest, almong with most of the party members. 

Grunt was.. eh, ok, I only like him cuz Wrex liked him.. cuz my shepard like him.. make sense?   Don't ask.

Thane was sexy. I dun care what anyone says, Thane was just damn sexy,. DAT FISH.  His character was very poised and he carries himself with grace.. plus he killed Nessana(sp) and I hated that bitch.  

Garrus was awesome in ME1 and became more badass in ME2.. it made me sad cuz I renegade his quest and let him kill the guy. Garrus changed into a darker person if you renegade his quest I think...and that wasn't how I wanted Garrus to be. So the outcome was interesting to me. I didn't expect his personality to change.

Samara was cool too, her story brought a tear to my eyes, and so did Moridin. Probably the saddest Salarian I know. r


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

I really don't think much of Zaeed.  To be fair though, I haven't done his loyalty quest, so I'm probably missing some of his story at the moment.  I was disappointed that you don't have dialogue options when you talk to him on the Normandy.  Sure, his stories are interesting, but I want to interact with all my party members on a deeper level.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really don't think much of Zaeed.  To be fair though, I haven't done his loyalty quest, so I'm probably missing some of his story at the moment.  I was disappointed that you don't have dialogue options when you talk to him on the Normandy.  Sure, his stories are interesting, *but I want to interact with all my party members on a deeper level.*



Thats probably why you cant really Talk to Zaeed, he is the only one who's being payed to be there.


Edit:Boss I wouldn't say they "dumbed" It down more like they streamlined it

The Actual "Role Playing" is better then ever


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

Heh..Zaeed is like a badass grandpa who tells stories about the enemies he killed with his bare hands in World War 2..

For me ME2 was better than the first one,and I goddamned loved the first one.

Except now I actually enjoyed the fights and didn't consider them chores that I had to sit through to get to the story!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Heh..Zaeed is like a badass grandpa who tells stories about the enemies he killed with his bare hands in World War 2..
> 
> *For me ME2 was better than the first one,and I goddamned loved the first one.
> 
> Except now I actually enjoyed the fights and didn't consider them chores that I had to sit through to get to the story!*



My sentiments exactly


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really don't think much of Zaeed.  To be fair though, I haven't done his loyalty quest, so I'm probably missing some of his story at the moment.  I was disappointed that you don't have dialogue options when you talk to him on the Normandy.  Sure, his stories are interesting, but *I want to interact with all my party members on a deeper level.*


This this this. I felt like ME2 was more about the shooting than the RP. In which ME1 was more RP. If you took the time you really got to know the characters, and they talk to other teammates as well. 



Zen-aku said:


> Edit:Boss I wouldn't say they "dumbed" It down more like they streamlined it
> The Actual "Role Playing" is better then ever



Well streamlining it was not a smart move on Biowares part.... then again maybe EA has a saying in it too. 

I do think the role play was improved, but there wasn't enough role play. Does that make sense? I'm not raging about the improvement, only the RPing. Plus the storyline seems really linear IMO. In my next play through.. when I get the chance... Imma make everyone disloyal and have them all die. Fuckers.  Except for Garrus and Thane. ;<


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

I know he's just being payed to be there, but I want to get to know the characters better...get to actually care about them.  It's kinda hard to care about someone if they don't give you options to learn more about them.

Like, with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Subject Zero, I found it compelling to see the real her, the part that she hid behind her 'bad-ass bitch' shell.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know he's just being payed to be there, but I want to get to know the characters better...get to actually care about them.  It's kinda hard to care about someone if they don't give you options to learn more about them.



again That might be  why you cant interact with zaeed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This this this. I felt like ME2 was more about the shooting than the RP. In which ME1 was more RP. If you took the time you really got to know the characters, and they talk to other teammates as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn't really make it worse though, in terms of rpgs they had enough. It's more straight forward then alot of rpgs but it also draws more people in most times. 

First was linear too, more so then this. First took me 15 hours, this took me 24 hours. Also EA had nothing to do with it really, they won't for any bioware games. If they did DA would of been the same, DA had to much at times.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay..for all the people who sided with The Illusive Man at the end..consider this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The defense he has (and which Miranda tells you as well) is that TIM didn't know about all those horific experiments regarding Rachni,The Thorian and especially how they experimented on children,drugging them to feel pleasure when killing and pain when disobeying an order in an attempt to unlock biotic potential.

At the end,when EDI finally becomes the Normandy,all the memory blocks are open and she can tell you about Cerberus.

Cerberus has 150 agents,all working in separate cells,nobody knowing what other cells are doing.

Well..it turns out that the number of experiments Cerberus has going at any given time is small,because The Illusive Man likes to have personal control over each of his experiments.

The motherfucking bastard knew about the Rachni,about the Thorian and especially about horifically torturing and killing children.

Is this the man you want to give Reaper tech to?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Okay..for all the people who sided with The Illusive Man at the end..consider this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But i didn't know that and still didn't give it to him under moaral reasons any way, knowing that he knew makes me want to head shot him


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

i knew it as soon as he said "information is my business".

thats also why i said there is some truth in that fanfic everybody was complaining about a while ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i could imagine the illusive man, when he sees no other choice, teaming up with the reapers to secure the survival of the human race. he just seems like that kind of man, screwing over the rest of the galaxy.. including a few billion human.

on top mordin's and legion's talk about gaining technology b4 the race is ready. advanced technology b4 you are ready to use it could bring more harm then gain. especially in the hands of a guy with a god komplex.

its definitely the right choise to blow up the collectors base.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yeah..regarding the Reapers:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Look at them.

Every single Reaper is different due to the fact that each Reaper embodies the species from which it was made of.

It is highly likely that this is how they achieve diversity in their species..,not by genetic breeding,but by collecting the essence of a  worthy species,building a Reaper out of said species,destroying the rest for a clear slate and seeing what more could come out of organic life.

That's actually their reproductive cycle..they breed by genocide..

Edit:Holy shit..I just now realised how many they are..I thought that the thingies in the background are just stars warped by the speed at which the Reapers traveled but no.
That's..that's a fucking swarm!!!


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

i hope there are going to be some small reapers i can headshot with my gun


----------



## Freedom rulez (Jan 31, 2010)

I suppose the hardcore RPG fans wouldn't like ME2 as much. But, being a shooter fan myself, I enjoyed the first one. And ME2, dare I say, is the best game I've ever played (along with Halo series). I don't think they toned down the RPG factor (its still there like the first game), but rather they focused more on the shooter aspect of the game, which in my opinion gives a lot more re-playability value for the game with different classes to choose from.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh yeah..regarding the Reapers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I think ME3 is gonna be about the Universe uniting to destroy the reapers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think ME3 is gonna be about the Universe uniting to destroy the reapers.



Paragons should unite

Renegades should conquer


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think ME3 is gonna be about the Universe uniting to destroy the reapers.



I still don't know how the heck they are going to pull a convincing end to the Reapers..I mean..COME ON!



*Spoiler*: __ 




That's a swarm..a freaking swarm of Reapers!!!

That's how many times they have killed everything in the Galaxy and created a new Reaper.

One was strong enough to cut like like a knife through  butter through a Citadel fleet..and only died because its avatar died..

A Reaper dead for 35 million years had enough of a presence to drive the Cerberus scientists investigating it mad..

The only salvation I can think right now are the True Geth (only 5% of the Geth became Heretics..so the ones who made the Council shit their pants were just a fleet from that 5%) and the Rachni finally lending a hand..and even then it's a long shot..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> They didn't really make it worse though, in terms of rpgs they had enough. It's more straight forward then alot of rpgs but it also draws more people in most times.
> 
> First was linear too, more so then this. First took me 15 hours, this took me 24 hours. Also EA had nothing to do with it really, they won't for any bioware games. If they did DA would of been the same, DA had to much at times.



I say more RPG..  If I wanted to play a shooter I would have stuck with Halo or MW2.  I grow tired of those game quickly due to the lack of story. 

The first one had a better story. It felt like if I didn't play ME2 It wouldn't matter much in ME3. It felt like a filler game with filler characters. I don't know.. I don't completely hate the game.. nor do i completely like it. I guess I like it cuz it's Mass Effect.. and I Love ME1. Maybe ME2 will grow on me some more. Who knows. 

Anyways, I think making the party's missions the main quest line in ME2 is a horrible "_evolution._"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I say more RPG..  If I wanted to play a shooter I would have stuck with Halo or MW2.  I grow tired of those game quickly due to the lack of story.
> 
> The first one had a better story. It felt like if I didn't play ME2 It wouldn't matter much in ME3. It felt like a filler game with filler characters. I don't know.. I don't completely hate the game.. nor do i completely like it. I guess I like it cuz it's Mass Effect.. and I Love ME1. Maybe ME2 will grow on me some more. Who knows.
> 
> Anyways, I think making the party's missions the main quest line in ME2 is a horrible "_evolution._"



Its about building your bonds and coming together as a team, i cant think of a better example of actual role playing

also considerign that these characters will probably be your squad in me3 i wouldn't call them "filler"


----------



## Lucius (Jan 31, 2010)

the quarian fleet is the biggest fleet in the galaxy

rachni are rebuilding. but what happens to the people who killed the queen?

they are finally reprogramming the secrutity robots!


*Spoiler*: __ 



wrex is uniting all the clans. its like braveheart!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh Im am done with talking about ME2.. my head if fried. Im am still undecided. ME2 is currently a love and hate game for me. Maybe I just need time to let it sink in. Imma play it again on Insanity with default maleshep for the time being. 

So I bring some Lulz.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh Im am done with talking about ME2.. my head if fried. Im am still undecided. ME2 is currently a love and hate game for me. Maybe I just need time to let it sink in. Imma play it again on Insanity with default maleshep for the time being.
> 
> So I bring some Lulz.



OH GOD..MY EYES!!!


And I just wanted to go to sleep and end the day peacefully..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

ashley is

a bitch goddamnit where is the bitchslap option

Grunt has such a....awesome voice


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ashley is
> 
> a bitch goddamnit where is the bitchslap option
> 
> Grunt has such a....awesome voice



Yeah..I wanted to seriously hit her at tha point in the game..


And of course Grunt has an awesome voice.

Grunt is Wolverine!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Grunt and Wrex are awesome.

I fucking lol'd so hard at the Renegade option during the Shaman convo.


Also, Mordin is a fantasticly designed and executed character, definitely a fave.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

i mean miranda >>>>>>>>>> ashley the small boobed bitch


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> i mean miranda >>>>>>>>>> ashley the small boobed bitch



Shit forget the tits, look at Miranda ass...damn...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 31, 2010)

One Character I romanced Miranda
Other I stay with Ash


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Tali's Hips >>>>>>Miranda's ass


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 31, 2010)

Tali > Miranda > Ashley > Liara > Jack


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Tali > Miranda > Ashley > Liara > Jack



Look wise Miranda *For ass only* > Jack > Ashley > Liara > Tali. 

Personality wise Tali > Jack > Liara > Ashley > Bitch hoe > Miranda.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder can you buy resources like the ones on the planets since scanning them is so fucking slow and shitty


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Tali > Miranda > Ashley > Liara > Jack



Tali's Hips > Liara's face > Jack's lack of shirt > Miranda's ass> ashley's butterface


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha...I like how no one put Ashley at the top of their list.

Stupid bitch...


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 31, 2010)

just beat this, it was crazy

sucks to be subject zero right now


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2010)

I used Ashley throughout Mass Effect 1. Now that I actually think about it I don't know why. I had a habit of using her and Garrus. When she showed up in ME2 I wanted to punch her like cold cocked that reporter.

Fuck it I'm using Garrus for the final mission. Now to think of the other slot...

I'm going to finish the game tomorrow as it's kinda late. I spent half the day trying to decide who to take for the final mission while watching movies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2010)

lol I finally got the assasin wtf miranda why are you aiming your gun to the left while he is on the right


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did you even play as femshep? I love her and her dick, and I appreciate Bioware so much for making a badass chick doesn't have to be a bitch with huge boobs to be powerful. As a chick myself with a dick, there are some poses I wouldn't even do no matter how big my dick is. It looks unnatural is what I am saying. nothign to do with having a dick or not.
> 
> .. and yes do attack me and my dick if if makes you feel better about FemShep's dick.



I like your big dick.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

No more dick talk in this thread!


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

Unless we're talking about Wrex's dick.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 31, 2010)

Bioware always has strong women with small bust sizes in games.

P.S. 
Ashley can go eat Vorcha dick.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

Who the fuck would pick "I don't have time"?


I'm all for "Investigating!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Some people are turned off by her bitchy attitude.

Insane, I know.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol.  I hope it makes more people watch "Chuck".  I don't want NBC to try and cancel it again.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to admit, not all the episodes of Chuck were great and the only reason I watched them was because of Yvonne.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Some people are turned off by her bitchy attitude.
> 
> Insane, I know.



And her buck teeth


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

Yvonne > Liara > Miranda > Tali >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ashley.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

The World said:


> I have to admit, not all the episodes of Chuck were great and the only reason I watched them was because of Yvonne.



True, I didn't really like the newest episode.  However, I do like anything with Yvonne, so whatever.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 31, 2010)

Speaking of Chuck, did Reegar (Adam Baldwin) die when you tried to save Tali? My 1st playthrough, he survived, so I was shocked when he died during my 2nd round.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome, I didn't know Adam Baldwin was in Mass Effect. He's the reason I watch Chuck too.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Should I play Mass Effect 1 before this?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Should I play Mass Effect 1 before this?



Yes. Yes, you should.

You can predetermine various events by playing ME1, as well as meet up with some guest cameos you met in the first game.

I still couldn't believe Conrad Verner made it to the sequel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Should I play Mass Effect 1 before this?



short answer : Yes

Long Answer:FUCK YESSSS!


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to wait for ME1 to go on sale on Steam before I destroy my life again.

Or if I feel the urge to destroy my life. Whatever happens first.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2010)

You should play the first one first; it's not necessary, but there are a bunch of little things that they carried over (i.e. if you listen to the news reports on the Citadel, you can reports that deal with some sidequests from the first game).

Also, if you port over your character and it's in the range of level 50-60, you'll get some nice bonuses.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2010)

Saren and Sovereign = best bad guys EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 1, 2010)

Miranda - 

Tali - Dem Hips

who wins?


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2010)

We do.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2010)

If only we could get a threesome going...


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Mass Effect 3? :ho


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2010)

In Dragon Age there was a brothel. Should have a space brothel with threeways and fourways and everwhich ways in Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

DAT       ASS!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2010)

Tali's Hips don't lie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally finished it. SHIT WAS SO EPIC.

Although i don't know how i'm going to part ways with my sqaud in ME3. I can't imagine zipping around the galaxy without Miranda, Thane, Grunt, Garrus, and co.

At the end, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I Loved telling Illusive Man to fuck off, and when miranda hung up on him i was like "Atta girl!"

But I loved the line that was like "I'm doing exactly what you brought be me back to do, winning this war. And i'll do it without sacrificing the soul of my species"

SO EPIC


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 1, 2010)

Thane is badass. DEM EYES 

And Miranda's booty. DAT ASS 

And Garrus' gar. DAT GAR


----------



## kumabear (Feb 1, 2010)

I really wonder how Bioware is going to improve ME3 over ME2.

What can they add now? 5 man teams? idk.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple more weapons, I like the weapon system but it did my head in that there was more or less only 2 models of each weapon type. I'd also maybe like to go a new character and have Shepard be an 'entity' supporting character (kind of like John Connor in Terminator: Salvation maybe? ). That way I can choose whatever species I want to be as well, although that would mean a ridiculous amount of VA 

But then again that idea seems more akin to a spin-off game than the final epic part of the trilogy. LET'S GO SHEPARD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2010)

Got my first submachine gun...and I have to say, I'm loving it.  Way better than the machine pistol.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

How do you get Tali into bed 

I  got it so far that she has me waiting for her to find some stuff and I went and fetched the IFF, now what do I do?

should I get the last member or something what do i need to do


----------



## Lucius (Feb 1, 2010)

^she should call you b4 you go on the final mission.

what bioware could improve... i'd like the mako again. but not annoying as it was in ME1. i thought the main stages with the mako were cool. w/o the mountain climbing. aiming system should be auto lock. and there needs to be a turbo boost with some crazy jumps. kind of like in borderlands.

get rid of the mission complete screen! its ghay as hell. it rips you out of the world..

rework the item system again. it shouldn't be as complex as in the first one. but i'd like to have a bit more then now.

get rid of the mining minigame. it might be cool to find those N7 missions.. but it sould only be necessary to get those upgrade for character customization. you should be able to buy everything important just by finding the materials in the lvl.

can't think of anything more. just some minor stuff.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

wait so i just need to trigger the final mission? 

cause i don't have anything else to besides mining and scanning planets with my 2nd run right now


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> wait so i just need to trigger the final mission?
> 
> cause i don't have anything else to besides mining and scanning planets with my 2nd run right now



Trigger the final mission..if you have done all the upgrades to your ship and gained the loyalty of your crew..

If not..

Prepare for some spectacular deaths!


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

wait so if i don't upgrade the ship and don't gain loyalty i get ultimate suicide? 

needs to do a third time play through then 

and by the way, is the soldiers adrelaline ability the best or what 

70% slow down while active, you can pwn whatever you want

add fortification to that and the awesome assault rifle and i mow collectors down left and right

-------
how do i make everyone survive?  i am losing legion at the beginning 

well i don't have his loyalty though since i didn't manage to get my renegades points high enough


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

that renegade scene when you go find miranda's "sister" was awesome

goddamnit sheppard, breaking necks and shooting shit all over the place

and I loved that alien's face in the end it was all


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

Renegade QTE in this game are GOD..

Even as a Paragon I couldn't resist making them..

Hell,even the Paragon ones were goddamned awesome!

And Muk..another reason you might be losing people is that :

a)you didn't upgrade their personal hardware

b)you didn't assign the right people for the right job


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

*WHY IS NO ONE TALKING ABOUT GARRUS, THANE, AND JACOB ROMANCE!!!!* If Alenko didn't exits I would have a 3some with Thane and Garrus. 

.. I still can't believe they let you romance Garrus..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 1, 2010)

I loved telling 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the illusive man to fuck off at the end




Didn't romance anyone, my character is still engaged to Liara from ME1

The suicide mission went well expect 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Tali got a rocket in her face, Thane got killed because outnumbered, Miranda got killed too ( Lost loyalty with her ).




Then I watched the ending and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh crap !


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't have any deaths, i figured its all about loyalty and knowing the right guy for the job.

Example: Ok, for the leader of my second team, it's gotta be someone with experience, somebody who's been on their fair share of dangerous mission...someone who is almost as badass as I am.

Solution: GARrus  of course!

I loved hearing random shouts of "GOTCHA" "PERFECT" "ONE DOWN" over the radio. Garrus Vakarian ain't nothin to fuck with.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

well who do you guys use for the sneaking through the vent? i used legion and he died on me. i don't have loyalty with him since i want loyalty with tali 

for the 2nd run i used jack as my shield and it worked just perfect

i was hoping to get miranda killed as the 2nd captain but that didn't happen 

i dun like that fat ass


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> well who do you guys use for the sneaking through the vent? i used legion and he died on me. i don't have loyalty with him since i want loyalty with tali
> 
> for the 2nd run i used jack as my shield and it worked just perfect
> 
> ...



I also sent legion on the sneaking mission. However, he was loyal to me, so he made it out fine.

Samara was my shield, made it out just fine.

And garrus was my 2nd captain, and he sent those collector bitches crying to their reaper mommy.

Only problem is I waited too long, so it was too late for most of my crew.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Garrus died on me.... when I choose Thane as the Biotic shield. The beez came and swamp him away.  

Good thing I replayed that mission.  No one left behind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus died on me.... when I choose Thane as the Biotic shield. The beez came and swamp him away.
> 
> Good thing I replayed that mission.  No one left behind.



I figured i should choose the most powerful biotic i have, so it was between Samara and Jack. 

Thane was with Garrus and Legion, fuckin bitches up...as per usual.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I figured i should choose the most powerful biotic i have, so it was between Samara and Jack.
> 
> Thane was with Garrus and Legion, fuckin bitches up...as per usual.



I thought that by picking the ones I like best with me I could save their lives.. but I was wrong..  my heart broke as I tried to reach and help Garrus but the beez took him away.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I thought that by picking the ones I like best with me I could save their lives.. but I was wrong..  my heart broke as I tried to reach and help Garrus but the beez took him away.



They took my Grunt away 

Fuckin Beez


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, did anybody give out a "hell yea" when the time came for Normandy vs. Collector Ship round 2?

Suck my giant laser cannon boomstick, bitches!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I also sent legion on the sneaking mission. However, he was loyal to me, so he made it out fine.
> 
> Samara was my shield, made it out just fine.
> 
> ...



Tali was loyal to me, plus I fucked her, and she still died...why? WHY?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Saiko said:


> They took my Grunt away
> Fuckin Beez


Garrus >> Grunt  



Windwaker said:


> Also, did anybody give out a "hell yea" when the time came for Normandy vs. Collector Ship round 2?
> 
> Suck my giant laser cannon boomstick, bitches!


Hell yeah.. I even cheered IRL..  



crazymtf said:


> Tali was loyal to me, plus I fucked her, and she still died...why? WHY?


You let tali die? You better replay that shit son!  what did you have her do? Or who was she with when she died?


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Also, did anybody give out a "hell yea" when the time came for Normandy vs. Collector Ship round 2?
> 
> Suck my giant laser cannon boomstick, bitches!



yeah that was totally HELL Yeah for round 2 

one awesome animation 

jack does this giant biotic explosion when you reach the end of the 2nd part drives all those bees away 

i send tali with the rest of the crew and they all survived 

has anyone lost any member when sending them back to the normandy?

hmm 3rd play through no loyalties, i wanna see how many will die


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus >> Grunt
> 
> 
> Hell yeah.. I even cheered IRL..
> ...



I put her in the vent...why she die? I dunno!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> has anyone lost any member when sending them back to the normandy?


You mean crew members? Or party members? Moridin died on me when I had him hold the doors with the rest of the crew. Porr fellow wasn't strong enough.  




crazymtf said:


> I put her in the vent...why she die? I dunno!


Explain? What do you mean by vent? How did she die?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2010)

The vents to open the door. Then we got out the other side and while we were closing the door tali got head shot and died


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> The vents to open the door. Then we got out the other side and while we were closing the door tali got head shot and died



Oh... damn she wasn't cut for the job. Send Legions. He is a true G.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

legion got shot in the head too or was it a rocket that he ate

he ate something while closing the door 

happened twice now


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> legion got shot in the head too or was it a rocket that he ate
> 
> he ate something while closing the door
> 
> happened twice now



Wait really? Well I think you need to get him Loyal to survive. I did his quest, so he was loyal, and then the collectors came and took my crew away. I went to save them right away.. so my whole crew was alive at the end. GANGSTA.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2010)

is there any reason to get that medic thingy to heal your scars?

and if there any other way than mining to get resources like buying them.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

2nd time around i took my time before rescuing them cause i didn't know how to trigger the romance 

so like half of my ship crew died 

i went and did a continue and tali got a little bit sick  and said it was totally worth it


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2010)

Legion  went through the vents

GARrus lead my fire teams 

Zaeed lead the survivors to saftey

thane and tali helped me shove a rocket down the reapers throat

No one was left behind


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> is there any reason to get that medic thingy to heal your scars?
> 
> and if there any other way than mining to get resources like buying them.



Only for cosmetic reasons.  

Nope. Gotta scan them planets.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

for upgrade u need to scan

i wish that the scanner scans a larger area. its too small 

anyone played it on insane yet? 2nd play through i went for hardcore or whatever is 2nd hardest xD

soldiers adrenaline + sniper rifle + head shot = so many death 

fortification is another fun ability to use with the machine gun


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> for upgrade u need to scan
> 
> i wish that the scanner scans a larger area. its too small
> 
> ...



Yeah first and second playthroughs on insanity. The First was my Infiltrator 
Level 26
Heavy Disruptor Ammo -4
Cryo Ammo - 1
Assassination Cloak - 4
Incinerate - 2
AI Hacking - 3
Assassin - 4
Slam - 3

The Second was my Sentinel
Level 30
Throw - 2
Heavy Warp - 4
Assault Armor - 4
Overload- 2
Cryo Blast -2
Raider - 4
Squad Warp Ammo - 4


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> for upgrade u need to scan
> 
> i wish that the scanner scans a larger area. its too small
> 
> ...



I just started my renegade insanity default maleshep run.. and I have never been more attracted to Male Shep. :fap Damn.. them graphics makes him look _very nice_.... and he cuts a nice frame.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm at the last mission on insane as a vanguard. was tough in the beginning but eventually got the hang of it. once i finish it i'm at 1000/1000 achievements


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i'm at the last mission on insane as a vanguard. was tough in the beginning but eventually got the hang of it. once i finish it i'm at 1000/1000 achievements



Correction... It's 1015.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Just started an insanity run as a soldier. Shit is so tough, i'm used to having my awesome weapons (krogan shotgun, Viper semi auto sniper) and dealing with the crappy defaults is horrible.

At least I got my Burst fire AR. And fortification is a GODSEND on insane.

Does anybody know where the assault shotgun is? I know i get the krogan one at the collector ship, but I can't roll with the default for that long.

EDIT: Also, do the schematics have set locations? I can't find the CAIN or the AVALANCHE, and im not sure where they were in my first playthrough.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Just started an insanity run as a soldier. Shit is so tough, i'm used to having my awesome weapons (krogan shotgun, Viper semi auto sniper) and dealing with the crappy defaults is horrible.
> 
> At least I got my Burst fire AR. And fortification is a GODSEND on insane.
> 
> ...



You have to unlock Heavy Ammo upgrade.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

So I just realized how ridiculous the Vanguard class is.  You fly your way through space and time to get to the enemy.  ....  Ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Correction... It's 1015.



damn don't be a nazi
only one i'll be missing is the punch an enemy and kill him. i'm not 2 sure how it 
works. you have to kill him with 1 shot? what if they enemy doesn't get 
knocked down by the punch? i guess i'll try it out on easy difficulty..


i checked out the inflitrator a bit. damn every time i go in sniper mode times 
slows down for a few sec. thats awesome. never knew that. never toched him 
coz i can't aim for shit in first person..

cloak seems cool too. dmg inclease while cloaked? awesome.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 1, 2010)

i had tali in vents, garrus led team 1, samara did the shield, grunt was escort, and miranda led team 2

everyone made it except for jack, but who could have foreseen her n miranda's little bitch fight? i lost her loyalty

p.s. i fucked miranda and tali in my play through


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 1, 2010)

jack and miranda had the little fight and jack lost loyalty so she died when those little collector thingies that looked like giant eyeballs attacked she died . I sent tali through the tunnels and she got a nice rocket to the face  . although she didn't have my loyalty so........ I upgraded my ship with the asari armor jacob tells you about this time and I will also use the cyclone shields tali told me about as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So I just realized how ridiculous the Vanguard class is.  You fly your way through space and time to get to the enemy.  ....  Ridiculously awesome.



Yeah..on harder difficulty levels Charge is basically suicide.

You go in front of a friend,kill him (or not) with the shottie and then..his friends pump your ass full of iron pellets fired at relativistic speeds..

For maximum pwn,choose either Soldier (which is IMBA just like in the first one),Infiltrator for your Predator cloaking fantasies or Sentinel for Power Armor protection..you are a tank then..but can't kill for shit..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..on harder difficulty levels Charge is basically suicide.
> 
> You go in front of a friend,kill him (or not) with the shottie and then..his friends pump your ass full of iron pellets fired at relativistic speeds..
> 
> For maximum pwn,choose either Soldier (which is IMBA just like in the first one),Infiltrator for your Predator cloaking fantasies or Sentinel for Power Armor protection..you are a tank then..but can't kill for shit..



I'm doing my Insanity run as Sentinel.. and have _slam_ as my optional special... I hope I will be ok.  ...... So far so good.  

Pull is probably the most retarded special. I remember Jacob using pull and the geth was pulled towards me. Not cool man.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..on harder difficulty levels Charge is basically suicide.
> 
> You go in front of a friend,kill him (or not) with the shottie and then..his friends pump your ass full of iron pellets fired at relativistic speeds..
> 
> For maximum pwn,choose either Soldier (which is IMBA just like in the first one),Infiltrator for your Predator cloaking fantasies or Sentinel for Power Armor protection..you are a tank then..but can't kill for shit..



Yeah Soldier is so imba i can't believe it

Adrenaline + widow sniper rifle + head shot = instant death 

that sniper rifle you get from recruiting thane, does anyone use it? 

at first it thought it was cool, but after using it through hardcore mode, i dropped it in favor of my assault rifle.

though you are able to do multiple shots in 1 magazine it doesn't really have the same feeling like the widow did. just not enough punching power

and i find the adrenaline power more useful than the cloaking power. slow down their movement for a perfect head shot better than cloaking. especially when you are able to do it while they are cross firing you

i love using the time stop while they shoot at you and take their head while they are firing all those rounds and then just duck behind cover immediately after


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hell yeah..the last heavy machine gun you take as a soldier is the last weapon you will ever need..equip that baby with disruptor or inferno or shredder or warp ammo and you are set.

It just fucking rips through enemies!

Also regarding adrenaline..your options for specializing it consist of basically ultimate slow time or slow time and be invulnerable for that period..

It's so unfair..and I love it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> Yeah Soldier is so imba i can't believe it
> 
> Adrenaline + widow sniper rifle + head shot = instant death
> 
> ...



Hell yeah its like a hunting rifle from Fallout 3

it may lack "punching power" but it makes up for it with multiple shots, pluse you don't have to waste time lining up the shot


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hell yeah..the last heavy machine gun you take as a soldier is the last weapon you will ever need..equip that baby with disruptor or inferno or shredder or warp ammo and you are set.
> 
> It just fucking rips through enemies!
> 
> ...



i usually go for ultimate slow time  i can't stand 50% slow it not slow enough for me 

have u tried the cryo bullets with the final assault rifle yet? watch those husks turn into ice and then just fall apart on their own  best thing ever, i just wish i would be close enough to punch those ice husks 

ohh and i hate new game +

i don't have any of my weapons i collected from the last play through

its going to be painful collecting all those weapons again


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2010)

Just finished my first playthrough.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Saved everyone   Except Yeoman Whats-her-name who I suspect has to die.

Final boss was a bitch until I realized the eyes were a second weak spot and that sniper rifle I picked up can rapid fire into them.  

Told Cerberus where they could shove it, but that shouldn't surprise them since I've been denying them and selling them out at every step since the beginning.

Stayed loyal to my love from the first game.  We'll see if ME3 acknowledges this, hopefully.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it possible for the Normandy to not crash? Mines crashed, but it didn't get destroyed. Looks like those upgraded really did payoff.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 1, 2010)

^it alwaays does



EvilMoogle said:


> Just finished my first playthrough.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



she and the rest of the team survives if you go for them right away after they are kidnaped by the collectors.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hell yeah..the last heavy machine gun you take as a soldier is the last weapon you will ever need..equip that baby with disruptor or inferno or shredder or warp ammo and you are set.
> 
> It just fucking rips through enemies!
> 
> ...



Blech, I hated the last heavy machine gun. I can't stand not having any accuracy. Burst fire all the way.



Muk said:


> i usually go for ultimate slow time  i can't stand 50% slow it not slow enough for me
> 
> have u tried the cryo bullets with the final assault rifle yet? watch those husks turn into ice and then just fall apart on their own  best thing ever, i just wish i would be close enough to punch those ice husks
> 
> ...



You don't? Try going to the weapons loadout thing. I remember initially i couldn't, but then i went to a locker and they were all there.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuck!! Ive lost Grunt to some fly's or some shit, and Zaeed just like..died or something. How do you prevent this? D:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it's all about loyalty, upgrades, and choosing the right person for the right job.

All i know is that with many upgrades, all loyalties, and Fire team leader Garrus, specialist legion, and biotic shield samara, I got out with everybody A OK.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

I chose Zaeed for fire team when he died. And I guess I didn't upgrade Grunt enough. This is depressing..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> I chose Zaeed for fire team when he died. And I guess I didn't upgrade Grunt enough. This is depressing..



Why did you pick Zaeed? You should pick someone who seems like leader material. Former merc turned bounty hunter doesn't exactly scream team leader.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2010)

I picked Zaeed for fire team leader. The only person that died was Tali.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Why did you pick Zaeed? You should pick someone who seems like leader material. Former merc turned bounty hunter doesn't exactly scream team leader.


Well he was ex-alliance. =/..I'm redoing the entire mission right now.

Should I pick Legion or Tali when it comes to technical stuff?



Lord Yu said:


> I picked Zaeed for fire team leader. The only person that died was Tali.



Did she die in the end or right when you were starting?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm. Beats me then. I just chose Garrus because he had previous leadership experience...and was a total badass. 

Although i chose legion over tali for my specialist because he's got engineering AND Combat skills...figured he'd have a better chance of surviving.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you guys choose to save the crew when you found them? Like taking them back to the ship. I chose Jacob for the job and it seems he got out ok.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yea, and i wanted to ask, was anybody here turned on to the series "Chuck" because of this game? I know one or two of you have, but its my favorite show and it'd be awesome if this game got more people into it.

For those not familiar, its a comedy/spy show on NBC and has both Yvonne Strahovski and Adam Baldwin in it. 

Im pretty sure it's gonna get picked up for another season, but season 3 almost didn't happen, so im trying to spread the word the best I can.

Also, fun fact: Nearly every single episode shows Yvonne's character in some state of undress/sexy outfit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Been watching it since season 1.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> Did you guys choose to save the crew when you found them? Like taking them back to the ship. I chose Jacob for the job and it seems he got out ok.



I chose Grunt to take them back.  He kicked ass. I chose Jacob for a job and he got shot but walked it off.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> Been watching it since season 1.



Nice. IMO it's return has been one of the only good decisions NBC has made in...a while.

Although i'm sure i don't have to tell you about NBC's incompetence.



Lord Yu said:


> I chose Grunt to take them back.  He kicked ass. I chose Jacob for a job and he got shot but walked it off.



Jacob is so ripped shots just bounce off of him. 

But the same thing happened to Garrus in mine, i kinda freaked out haha.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2010)

Garrus was always in my active group. Garrus is my number one bro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Garrus was always in my active group. Garrus is my number one bro.



Throughout the game i swapped out him and Grunt.

Grunt when i have a feeling i'm going up against biological enemies, Garrus if i have a feeling i'm going up against robots.

And while i wanted to take Garrus with me till the end, I figured my second team would need someone as badass as me, so Garrus was the logical choice 

And yea, Garrus and Shephard are total bros. 

Has anyone seen this video? It's a montage of renegade shephard, and it is god damn hilarious. Spoilers obviously

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Feb 1, 2010)

hey guys I just finished mass effect 2 and it was awesome, no one in my team die and does anybody was like wtf when
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the collectors enter the normandy and you have to use joker, I died once and I was cool to see the death cutscene


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

What did you guys decide to do with the base? Destroy or keep for Cerberus?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 1, 2010)

Roy said:


> What did you guys decide to do with the base? Destroy or keep for Cerberus?



Both. Kept it for my 1st, bombed it during my 2nd. 

*Martin* Sheen was not pleased.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

Keeping it would give me Renegade points, right?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it would be renegade just like in the first mass effect one can decide to kill the council


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 1, 2010)

I told The Elusive Man to shove it.


Windwaker said:


> Throughout the game i swapped out him and Grunt.
> 
> Grunt when i have a feeling i'm going up against biological enemies, Garrus if i have a feeling i'm going up against robots.
> 
> ...




I played Female Shepard but Garrus was still my bro.


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2010)

I just also told him to shove it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Son of a bitch.... Sentinel sucks for insanity run.. now I have to restart my insanity run. Solider it is.


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

Just beat it. Hardcore. What class do you guys recommend for Insanity? I
m thinking importing my character because I didn't read level 30.

Hey guys, if I continue my current game, can I still import it later on? Because its giving me options on what to do next.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> Just beat it. Hardcore. What class do you guys recommend for Insanity? I
> m thinking importing my character because I didn't read level 30.
> 
> Hey guys, if I continue my current game, can I still import it later on? Because its giving me options on what to do next.





The Boss said:


> Son of a bitch.... Sentinel sucks for insanity run.. now I have to restart my insanity run. Solider it is.



Sentinel with Warp Ammo is the easiest class for insanity

then Infiltrator

Adept being the hardest


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Throughout the game i swapped out him and Grunt.
> 
> Grunt when i have a feeling i'm going up against biological enemies, Garrus if i have a feeling i'm going up against robots.
> 
> ...



OMG and to think Some people think Femshep is better voice acted 


the best was at the end 

"Id never stab you in the back Shepard , Warriors like you and me, Straight to the Face!"


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> What did you guys decide to do with the base? Destroy or keep for Cerberus?


I destroyed it.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2010)

I found the Jack Romance the best of them all! Tali comes next and then Miranda. Miranda's body is ridiculous. Can you romance anyone else?


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

I heard you can do Kelly, but I think she goes for bad boys and I was good to the bone. Maybe you can romance Samara, not sure.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> I heard you can do Kelly, but I think she goes for bad boys and I was good to the bone. Maybe you can romance Samara, not sure.


I was trying. When she first appeared I was Like WTF!?!? Tits!?! I wonder can you do her daughter tho. Cause you know if you let her kill her mother she takes her place on your ship.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> I found the Jack Romance the best of them all! Tali comes next and then Miranda. Miranda's body is ridiculous. Can you romance anyone else?



I agree Jack's Was amazing i teared up a little

But Tali's was so cute i Squeed, 

iam a man i don't Squee easily


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> I was trying. When she first appeared I was Like WTF!?!? Tits!?! I wonder can you do her daughter tho. Cause you know if you let her kill her mother she takes her place on your ship.



I think you can do her daughter. Thats what Ill find out on the second play through.


I played the canon story for ME2. if I import my ME1 character do I still keep the same class?


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> I think you can do her daughter. Thats what Ill find out on the second play through.
> 
> 
> I played the canon story for ME2. if I import my ME1 character do I still keep the same class?


You don't have too keep the same class. I also hear if you have a love intrest in this one its gonna have implications in part 3. 

Although I really liked miranda, her romance didn't have the flare i wanted. jack seems to be the one that had no place to go and would really benafit from her time with shep. I did Miranda during the story and then retconed just to see the other romances.


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok. Good.

Yeah, Miranda's story was pretty bland. Tali and Jack definitely had the best story wise.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Throughout the game i swapped out him and Grunt.
> 
> Grunt when i have a feeling i'm going up against biological enemies, Garrus if i have a feeling i'm going up against robots.
> 
> ...




It's so fucking fun to be a jerk in this game..

I mean really people..I didn't see even 1/4 of this dialogue.

I didn't even dance..


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

If I import my ME2 save will it affect my original ending/story?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 2, 2010)

No, I imported my ME2 character a while ago and carried on with that new game+, and now I've just loaded that original game again and recompleted the last mission again (this time saving two more members (Jack still died as she wasn't loyal to me)), and now I can go around the galaxy again after finishing the main story.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it true that we are going to have a Hammerhead DLC which will give us new N7 missions and the possibility of harvesting minerals with the tank landing on the planets instead of scanning?


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

yes hammerhead dlc is suppose to come out some time


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> I was trying. When she first appeared I was Like WTF!?!? Tits!?! I wonder can you do her daughter tho. Cause you know if you let her kill her mother she takes her place on your ship.


you can do it with morinth

*Spoiler*: __ 



one time





Roy said:


> If I import my ME2 save will it affect my original ending/story?


no, story will be the same. you won't be able to change class.

only way to change the ending is having everybody die. but i couldn't bring myself to let anyone die. i checked it out on youtube. was pretty sad..

there are some scenes that change if you bring the right character though. for example bring legion on tali's loyality mission. or  miranda for the final part of the final mission.

*Spoiler*: __ 



i love how she toled the illusive man to fuck off and sticked with me. way to go girl!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

I just met up with Liara and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm disappointed that she's so cold-hearted now.  I liked her better when she was innocent.  Hopefully, she'll change her attitude back.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just met up with Liara and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's worse than that..she became her mother!!!


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah Liara ain't that innocent scientist/archeologist any more


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Sentinel with Warp Ammo is the easiest class for insanity
> then Infiltrator
> Adept being the hardest


Really? .. I just deleted my sentinel character.. shit.. I can't stand the machine gun.. it's sooo.. _gaaaay_.  I like to kill in one hit with head shots.. so I think Imma go with solider again for Insanity.  



Roy said:


> I think you can do her daughter. Thats what Ill find out on the second play through.


Good luck with that.  You can only do her if you finish the game and she survives. 



Ciupy said:


> Is it true that we are going to have a Hammerhead DLC which will give us new N7 missions and the possibility of harvesting minerals with the *tank landing on the planets* instead of scanning?


PLZ! PLZ! PLZ!  But all DLC for ME sucks so far.. so I wouldn't give it too much thought.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

fuck insane is really difficult  

i can't beat the archangel 2nd round where all those crates are at

i get nailed even as a soldier

they just keep coming


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> fuck insane is really difficult
> 
> i can't beat the archangel 2nd round where all those crates are at
> 
> ...



I know.. I died a lot as Sentential too. Shits _waaay _harder then ME1.  I think i will do ok as Solider though... with slam or something as my extra. Need strong bullets for insanity run.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Either Warp or Shredder ammo Boss.

That should do the trick.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

its really just hard the first few lvls. once you get the upgrades for the weapons (the one that do more dmg to shields, armors and barriers) you'll do fine. and don't loose faith in the vanguard! he rocks even on insane.

i have fokused on aoe attacks. and always choose the aoe warp. recharge is only 9 sec instead of the 12 sec for heavy warp.

team is much more important too. miranda is always a good choise. she can strip down any defenses and thats the most important thing to do. tend to use tali + legion against geth and mech. thane, mordin or samara against blood pack or collectors and garrus + miranda against eclipe and blue suns.

another tip: your crew always uses your point of view for an attack. that means you can leave them at the beginning of the lvl and still use all their skills


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucius said:


> or  miranda for the final part of the final mission.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I was like "Hell yea!" when she just hung up on him in the middle of his rant. Shit was so awesome.

Sarah Walker's got my back friend!




Lucius said:


> team is much more important too. miranda is always a good choise. she can strip down any defenses and thats the most important thing to do. tend to use tali + legion against geth and mech. thane, mordin or samara against blood pack or collectors and garrus + miranda against eclipe and blue suns.
> 
> another tip: your crew always uses your point of view for an attack. that means you can leave them at the beginning of the lvl and still use all their skills



Yea, miranda is pretty much the best support squad member. Overload+warp+slam=ouch.

And yea i always have one post up far away while i go either alone or with one more to actually kill shit. It's fun having garrus spot me as a sniper.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Either Warp or Shredder ammo Boss.
> 
> That should do the trick.



I will try that. Thanks.

Also anyone got *DLC from Dr. Pepper* yet? I bought 4 bottles today... and it's not really worth it. There are only 3 items... all headgears.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I will try that. Thanks.
> 
> Also anyone got *DLC from Dr. Pepper* yet? I bought 4 bottles today... and it's not really worth it. There are only 3 items... all headgears.



The headgear sucks..maybe except the Recon helmet..

The rest make you look like a dork..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The headgear sucks..maybe except the Recon helmet..
> 
> The rest make you look like a dork..



Indeed... ugh.. heard gears.. why can't they give us customizable armor parts.


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucius said:


> you can do it with morinth
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LOL You know I forgot about that...  Dag i guess it would be my funeral if i did! LOL


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

i want to remove the helmet from the red dragon armor 

the red dragon armor looks cool, but having you talking out of your helmet just looks really funny/awkward

or having drinks while your helmet is on is also really awkward


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah Dragon age armor looks _really nice_, but it sucks that the helmet isn't removable.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> i want to remove the helmet from the red dragon armor
> 
> the red dragon armor looks cool, but having you talking out of your helmet just looks really funny/awkward
> 
> *or having drinks while your helmet is on is also really awkward*



Ehemm..



Voila!


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

there seems to be a new crewmember in the next dlc


*Spoiler*: __ 



kasumi, a human thief


some guy dug it up in the pc version of the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I love how miranda is all "how about admiring my body naaaaow."

while wearing black tight leather and her ass in the camera

ofcourse I said "OK admiring naow"

DAT ASS


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I love how miranda is all "how about admiring my body naaaaow."
> 
> while wearing black tight leather and her ass in the camera
> 
> ...



So I take it you like Miranda eh..or at least her ass..

Honestly though..she was head and shouders above Ashely.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

miranda is awesome

and has T&A while ashley has

nothing.

and grunt is scary I was here while grunt was talking and he was all "shepard! I need.....something"

I was all "wha?"


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CRPScZ-FOI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Anybody seen this yet?


This game is chock-full of awesome easter eggs..


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

wtf

when does legion do that 

that's so awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol that was funny as hell.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

You just have to go into his room and wait for a while..

And he starts whistling Mr. Robotto and doing..well..the robot dance!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

headbutting a krogan is the most badass thing I have ever seen in my entire life

damn you sheppard, fuck allies you just need your head


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Really now. Wow.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CRPScZ-FOI&feature=related
> 
> 
> Anybody seen this yet?
> ...



awesome find lol^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Really now. Wow.



image garrus headbutting a krogan :ho

and I lolled at the krogan females wanting grunt

and one wants sheppard but then some talking krogans interupted

did sheppard say anything about it?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Ewww..one female Krogan does want Shepard..but does Shepard want a female Krogan? 

That is the question..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

remember how he wanted to meet one since he never saw one

they might be hot


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> remember how he wanted to meet one since he never saw one
> 
> they might be hot



That would be the biggest troll BioWare could pull in the whole Mass Effect story..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Really now. Wow.



Crazy Awesome !


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The headgear sucks..maybe except the Recon helmet..
> 
> The rest make you look like a dork..



I quite like the visor and the Death Mask is pretty cool (using it on my second playthrough in an armour set that's based on army green camo), but if there's more DLC coming I would maybe like another 2 or 3 little bits of armour for each area of the body. Right now I'm using the Terminus + Blackstorm set which is quite fun


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2010)

for everybody who is interested in the Dr. Pepper DLC:



> Been salivating over the Dr. Pepper codes but don't have the cash to buy your own bottles? Do you hate the drink and do not want to buy it just for free DLC? Do you live in the United Kingdom and aren't even eligible for this DLC? Well, I'm here to solve all your problems! Below are four Dr. Pepper codes and instructions on how to use them!
> 
> All four codes are re-usable, which means that everyone on these forums can get in on this free DLC!
> 
> ...


thanks to 

will try it out later


----------



## TadloS (Feb 2, 2010)

I have finished ME2 just now. Fucking awesome. Though, in the last mission Miranda died. Because she wasn't loyal to me bitch.  

Anyway, can't wait for Mass Effect 3(I guess in 2012 will be released).


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

TadloS..the anime in your sig is?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> image garrus headbutting a krogan :ho
> 
> and I lolled at the krogan females wanting grunt
> 
> ...


I had my FemShep head bumped a Krogan... omg.. that was probably the best thing ever. Fucking G.  

But yeah Grunt said something, but not Shepard I don't think. (Got that convo as FemShep too  .. _awkward_.)

FemShep also does a bro shoulder hit with Jacob. Fucking lol'd.  




Yagami1211 said:


> Crazy Awesome !


YEAH... not that gun.. the _Other_ gun.  



Lucius said:


> for everybody who is interested in the Dr. Pepper DLC:
> 
> 
> thanks to
> ...



Worked for me.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Thane >>>>>>>>>>>> Garrus


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

fuuuuck garrus truelly is awesome

why is headbutting the sign of being godwin?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Thane >>>>>>>>>>>> Garrus



Don't know..

I mean..it's Older Rurouni Kenshin with a kid vs Space Batman..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Don't know..
> 
> I mean..it's Older Rurouni Kenshin with a kid vs Space Batman..



Nah...Space Punisher 

Former military...check
Proficient with guns...check.
Loves headshotting bitches...check.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Don't know..
> 
> I mean..it's Older Rurouni Kenshin with a kid vs Space Batman..



Anyone who can disappear in the fashion that he did is a +


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

just listened to some news

who is this other shepard? Is it my shepard's mother ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuuuuck garrus truelly is awesome
> 
> why is headbutting the sign of being godwin?


Garrus is like.. my partner in Crime.. samn as Wrex but he had more important things to do. 

That headbutting thing was just pure pwnage. I shat bricks.  



Endurance 117 said:


> Anyone who can disappear in the fashion that he did is a +


Oh.. yess...  If Thane would have been human..... IDK I might have to tell Alenko "NO U." and went with Thane.  The temptation was high.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just listened to some news
> 
> who is this other shepard? Is it my shepard's mother ?



Are you space born?  If so, then yes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just listened to some news
> 
> who is this other shepard? Is it my shepard's mother ?



Hannah.  Only if you're spaceborn.  There was a sidequest in the first one where you used the com room in the Normandy and talked to her about one of her old shipmates.

Think the mission was - Citadel: Tired and the Old...or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to meet muuuum :ho


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol. Mother was killed by slavers.

But I have a question are there only three DLC items? or are there more as I only have the 7-eleven ones


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

There are the 7-11/Dr. Pepper ones, Zaeed, Hammerhead (upcoming), and I think the Normandy crash site is a dlc...not sure about that one.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah..the Normandy Crash is indeed a DLC.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh ok. I was referring to the Dr. Pepper DLC, but since there were multiple stores I didn't know if they had individual dlc's.

Though lol Zaeed sucks.

and Normandy crash site was epic. It would Have been less epic if kaiden survived.






FFFFFF- wrex died


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Oh ok. I was referring to the Dr. Pepper DLC, but since there were multiple stores I didn't know if they had individual dlc's.
> 
> Though lol *Zaeed sucks.
> *
> ...



You must be Paragon


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> You must be Paragon



Oh God..you let them burn?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh God..you let them burn?



You should have seen the ending of the mission, best renegade ending ever


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2010)

Just finished the game... Full Paragon, No one left behind.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> You should have seen the ending of the mission, best renegade ending ever



I didn't have the stomach for it..I couldn't.

I.AM.A.PARAGON!!!


Was it worth it..you Renegade scum?


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucius said:


> for everybody who is interested in the Dr. Pepper DLC:
> 
> 
> thanks to
> ...



what does DR Pepper give you


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I didn't have the stomach for it..I couldn't.
> 
> I.AM.A.PARAGON!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah It was  So Beautiful


*Spoiler*: __ 




Skip to 5 min 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=988-ZPCCcR8[/YOUTUBE]







Muk said:


> what does DR Pepper give you



New Head Gear


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2010)

wouldn't it be awesome if you could swap models around on the PC version?

liiike say garrus as main character instead of shepard

garrus headbutting krogans

fuck yeah


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 2, 2010)

TadloS said:


> I have finished ME2 just now. Fucking awesome. Though, in the last mission Miranda died. Because she wasn't loyal to me bitch.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait for Mass Effect 3(I guess in 2012 will be released).



You don't need to have everyone's loyalty to keep them alive throughout the suicide mission. If you have lost anyone's loyalty (Miranda/Jack for instance), just don't choose them for any of the task in the last mission. 

I lost Jack's loyalty on my second play-through (on insane difficulty) because I was forced to choose between Miranda and Jack in spite of having a full paragon. And yet, she came out alive in the end. You have to be careful as to who you want to assign to specific tasks. I could not send Miranda as the second squad leader, because of Jack (they both don't go hand in hand, hence I chose Garrus to lead the squad). If I had chosen Miranda as the Sq. leader, she would've died because of Jack. And of course the same can be said about Tali/Legion. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucius said:


> for everybody who is interested in the Dr. Pepper DLC:
> 
> 
> thanks to
> ...



Wow Thanks!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

When you're doing the quest for Liara, where you open the security things, will you always get Renegade points?  Because I was trying to go for full Paragon.


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2010)

Freedom rulez said:


> I lost Jack's loyalty on my second play-through (on insane difficulty) because I was forced to choose between Miranda and Jack in spite of having a full paragon. And yet, she came out alive in the end. You have to be careful as to who you want to assign to specific tasks. I could not send Miranda as the second squad leader, because of Jack (they both don't go hand in hand, hence I chose Garrus to lead the squad). If I had chosen Miranda as the Sq. leader, she would've died because of Jack. And of course the same can be said about Tali/Legion. :33



Same situation as you, but I had Miranda lead both Fire squads and my crew came out just fine.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2010)

Garrus or Miranda both work, I believe... Just don't have Grunt in command, or Legion.

Also:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj0iJtgHOCI[/YOUTUBE]

xD


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

^This is why Mordin is superior!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Garrus or Miranda both work, I believe... Just don't have Grunt in command, or Legion.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



as awesome as that is i can do you one better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLpgxry542M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm playing Renegade right now. I must say, it is bad ass to be bad this time.


----------



## Sindri (Feb 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just finished the game... Full Paragon, No one left behind.



Same here although some of the Normandy crew died.   I thought i had done Moridin's loyalty mission but i hadn't so i had to do it after the crew were taken.  My team kicked ass on the last mission though, it was more like a walk in the park than a suicide mission.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm playing Renegade right now. I must say, it is bad ass to be bad this time.



Me too. I'm being a total awesome asshole.

Trying to romance Kelly, but i feel like i can barely ever have actual conversations with her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

So I got renegade points after inviting Kelly to come to my room for dinner...

And if you flirt with other members, do they get mad at you?  Like, if I flirt with Kelly, will that ruin my chances with Miranda?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you get to actual conversations with her? I can only talk to her about recent missions, and her initial investigation stuff.


----------



## Sindri (Feb 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> How do you get to actual conversations with her? I can only talk to her about recent missions, and her initial investigation stuff.



I think it's the second or third conversation you have with her, she asks if you don't mind her flirting with you.  If you say you like it then i think you can take it further i said i didn't mind her being unprofessional cause i wanted to smex Tali.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> as awesome as that is i can do you one better
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLpgxry542M[/YOUTUBE]



Lol that's fucking awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Oh ok. I was referring to the Dr. Pepper DLC, but since there were multiple stores I didn't know if they had individual dlc's.
> 
> Though lol Zaeed sucks.
> 
> ...



You let Kaiden and Wrex die... you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

How many ass shots do they do for Miranda, god damn


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 2, 2010)

kaz said:


> Same situation as you, but I had Miranda lead both Fire squads and my crew came out just fine.



That's weird. One of my friend was in the same situation as I was, and he had Miranda dying even though she was loyal. 

Anyone know why sometimes you don't get the paragon option (regardless of having it at 100%) during the Jack vs Miranda confrontation? Everything went just fine on my first playthrough. Perhaps you need to talk to them a lot before that event takes place? I know I got sloppy on my 2nd P-through, and ignored a few of my squad.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I didn't have the stomach for it..I couldn't.
> 
> I.AM.A.PARAGON!!!
> 
> ...



i always try to go renegade, but i always end up paragon. so many of the renegade options are so ridiculous


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You let Kaiden and Wrex die... you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Kaiden is worse than Carth and Alistair combined, though I actually like Alistair a little. Kaiden is an uber fagoose.

Wrex is the best fucking character. 

Letting him die is like shooting your daughter or baby sister in the face.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Quick question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know that at some point in the game, the Collectors abduct your crew; when does this happen?  Does it happen after doing a set amount of quests or something?  Because I want to get all the party members and then just explore, but not if it means that I would have to leave my crew to die.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Kaiden is worse than Carth and Alistair combined, though I actually like Alistair a little. Kaiden is an uber fagoose.
> 
> Wrex is the best fucking character.
> 
> Letting him die is like shooting your daughter or baby sister in the face.


Well fuck you too.  Alenko is very sweet and Alistair is charming. 






forgotten_hero said:


> Quick question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't do the IFF quest or something like that. I think after you get Legions it triggers the abduction. I did all the parties quest, world quest, and explore at 100% before I did IFF quest.. so I was able to get Legions and do his quest right before my crew got abducted. I was able to save all of them as well.   You can get all of your party member and yes some of your crew will die.. will they all die? IDK.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


>



Do not do that any more


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Quick question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _saving the non-crew_ 



The non-crew members of Normandy will get abducted after you finish the IFF mission (recruiting Legion). However, it doesn't happen right away. I was able to get the loyalty quest for Legion done before the crew got kidnapped. You have to talk to Legion asap once you have recruited him in order to finish his loyalty quest. And don't do any other missions after the crew gets abducted. I would recommend you finish all the other loyalty quests/necessary upgrades before doing the IFF assignment. The EDI will say something about studying the IFF and that the squad will have to go somewhere in the meantime---this is where it happens.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

So does the romance thing with kelly just randomly happen? Other than one or two comments after a mission you can't really talk to her. Or is this just because i'm primarily a renegade?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay, thanks a lot.

And has anyone romanced Miranda?  Is she hard to get into her pants?



Windwaker said:


> So does the romance thing with kelly just randomly happen? Other than one or two comments after a mission you can't really talk to her. Or is this just because i'm primarily a renegade?



I haven't really had that many times to talk to her...I just always talk to her, hoping that she'll have new dialogue options.  And when she does have them, I jump on it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahahahaha....if only Yvonne will dress up like Miranda...maybe in a future episode of _Chuck_?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hahahahaha....if only Yvonne will dress up like Miranda...maybe in a future episode of _Chuck_?



I was surprised that there wasn't any winks to it, considering both her and Baldwin are in the game, and the show has its fair share of "nerd" humor.

A sci-fi convention episode would be awesome. Sarah undercover as Miranda, Adam Baldwin undercover as Jayne Cobb. 



Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Hmm, i'll take this one over that one.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So does the romance thing with kelly just randomly happen? Other than one or two comments after a mission you can't really talk to her. Or is this just because i'm primarily a renegade?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Assuming that you are not romancing anyone else, flirting with Kelly ---> asking her out for a dinner, saying "yes" to feed your fishes-->and once you hit omega-4 relay, it should be smooth sailing.

edit: I forgot to mention that you will get a mail from Kelly. And once you have read it, you can "_romance_" her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait, so if I've been flirting with Kelly and had her over for dinner, will Miranda be unavailable for romance?  

Because if that's so, I'll just go back to one of my older saves...hopefully I have one, because Miranda is way better than Kelly.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Umm..did you also woo Miranda?

Talk to her to see if she is..available..


Also..after you finish the game..you can go to the Captain's Quarters and from there you can call you girl (or dude in Boss's case  ) to come in your room and sit on your lap or even on your bed. 

Kelly even gives you a lap-dance..


----------



## TadloS (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> TadloS..the anime in your sig is?



Lol, you like ~30 person asked me this same question.  

~Copy pasta 





> My set is from Toaru Kagaku no Railgun. It's a side story of Toaru Majutsu no Index. So if you want to watch Railgun, you must watch first Index, later only Railgun.
> 
> Best sub and quality for Index
> 
> Btw, it's really a good anime imo.





Hangatýr said:


> Garrus or Miranda both work, I believe... Just don't have Grunt in command, or Legion.
> 
> Also:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj0iJtgHOCI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Lol. 



Freedom rulez said:


> You don't need to have everyone's loyalty to keep them alive throughout the suicide mission. If you have lost anyone's loyalty (Miranda/Jack for instance), just don't choose them for any of the task in the last mission.
> 
> I lost Jack's loyalty on my second play-through (on insane difficulty) because I was forced to choose between Miranda and Jack in spite of having a full paragon. And yet, she came out alive in the end. You have to be careful as to who you want to assign to specific tasks. I could not send Miranda as the second squad leader, because of Jack (they both don't go hand in hand, hence I chose Garrus to lead the squad). If I had chosen Miranda as the Sq. leader, she would've died because of Jack. And of course the same can be said about Tali/Legion. :33



Actually, I was pretty careful with choosing task to each teammate. Since I known that Miranda wasn't loyal to me(thanks for that slut Jack) I didn't gave her any task. I didn't  even take her with me. But in the end, she end up dead.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Goddamnit miranda's ass

they should just call the game Ass effect

Best scene in the whole game

"Get out of here now, before it blows!"
"Blows, what the?"
"RUN!"
"Alright!"

shepard sounds like arnold when he says run


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2010)

I was romancing Miranda, but decided to dump her ass for Tali. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



During my "suicide mission" the only team mate I had die was Legion, I was sad. I picked him to the "specialist" in the tube, and at the end we were forcing the door closed, and he ate a rocket in the face. 

Legion was loyal, etc, etc the only people I didn't have loyal were Jack, Thane and Zaeed. But they all survived... I was pissed, I wanted the achievement, but I'm not gonna cheat. 




The problem I had, was my original save for ME1 is on my friend's XBox and not mine, as at the time I played it when it first came out, I didn't have one.

So I'm gonna have to complete the first one again, so I can port a save over and then just use that one for my second play through of ME2. And then ME3.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Why do people go for Tali..? 

I mean..she is just like your girl next door who may or may not have an "idol worship" going on and who may or may not have a mustache..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

but she sure is dominant in bed :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 3, 2010)

Is anyone here feeling like they're going to be let down by FF13 now that they've played this? The whole 'conversations on rails' stuff is going to bore me to tears in FF :sad

Shepard


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

FF has been a piece of shit for a loooong time


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

lol Final Fantasy. Im sorry for those who likes it.. but shitty game is shitty. Never was a big fan of the turn base fighting style. Made no sense and took waaay to long.
_
Anyways_, I'm working on Insanity achievement with solider class.. and it seems a lot better/funner than sentinel. Recruited Archangel last night, and now to get the Doctor. Currently 8% closer to my goals.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Final Fantasy. Im sorry for those who likes it.. but shitty game is shitty. Never was a big fan of the turn base fighting style. Made no sense and took waaay to long.
> _
> Anyways_, I'm working on Insanity achievement with solider class.. and it seems a lot better/funner than sentinel. Recruited Archangel last night, and now to get the Doctor. Currently 8% closer to my goals.



IX is one of my favorite games of all time, and VII and VIII were pretty good, but after that its just kinda been a nose dive. Hopefully XIII is good.

And yea, soldier is the way to go. Tons of health, tons of guns, and a bullet for every situation. Its not that hard now that i've gotten some upgrades. I just have to be more patient and resist the urge to run out with my krogan shotgun (which doesn't one hit kill anymore)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

I personally love using maxed out ZA WARUDO with my pistol.

I always found it odd that I kill enemies quicker with a pistol than with a machine gun


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

_*OHEEMGEE*_. Not sure how accurate this is, but *ME3 is rumored to be out in Jan 2011* according to wiki.. I never trust wiki, but they are reliable sometimes. 



> Mass Effect 3 (2011): The third game in the series is planned for a release date of January 2011. Casey Hudson commented that Mass Effect 3 "will be easier because we don't have to worry about continuity into the next one." This meant that the release would be earlier. January 2011 is when it is to be expected. Casey Hudson commented that "Mass Effect 3 will have no updates in graphics, so it will be released as soon as it has been created, expect same planets and characters." However, decisions will still be imported from Mass Effect 2 to Mass Effect 3, as to keep continuity within the series. Casey also said in a interview at the Consumer Electronics Show that BioWare is already at work on Mass Effect 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

Wiki sucks for info but still I wouldn't be surprised. With EA backing Bioware with funds now this company releases over 3 games this gen when the last gen they released 2 in 6 years...yeah expect to see ME3 soon enough with it's over 2 million copies sold in 5 days.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _*OHEEMGEE*_. Not sure how accurate this is, but *ME3 is rumored to be out in Jan 2011* according to wiki.. I never trust wiki, but they are reliable sometimes.


SQUEEEE 

......i mean...Awesome 




Ciupy said:


> Why do people go for Tali..?
> 
> I mean..she is just like your girl next door who may or may not have an "idol worship" going on and who may or may not have a mustache..



Shes the most realistic character you can get on your team, add that with the rocking hips, the mysterious face and the fact shes so god damn adorable its  not too hard to see why

i wouldn't  call it  idol worship its more of a [Very understandable] crush


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

uck I need to get this data to anaya but I accidently went back to the normandy how the hell do I get there again, cant take the taxi


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Why do people go for Tali..?
> 
> I mean..she is just like your girl next door who may or may not have an "idol worship" going on and who may or may not have a mustache..



But she sounds so adorable...



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Is anyone here feeling like they're going to be let down by FF13 now that they've played this? The whole 'conversations on rails' stuff is going to bore me to tears in FF :sad
> 
> Shepard



Hard to be dissapointed when there hasn't been a good FF game in the main series since IX


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

So what are the chances of there being more Mass Effect comics? I know they did the one with Liara on the cover, but i want a Garrus one.

"Mass Effect: Archangel" would be SO awesome. Space Punisher ftw.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> But she sounds so adorable...
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to be dissapointed when there hasn't been a good FF game in the main series since IX



X was good not great though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

I just bought this.. am I officially gay now?? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Extremely.

Although props for having the testicular fortitude (metaphorically speaking...I hope) to rock that out in public.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the sleeve side stripes.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

All of the female romance options were appealing in one way or the other. Jack was just a fucked up little girl who needed someone to love, Tali is more of a true love type, Miranda is hot as hell and could need some TLC, and Kelly is a freak.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Of the ones i've done (Miranda, Jack, Kelly) I liked Miranda's the most.

It was a little heavy on the smexin, but I liked the parts where miranda revealed herself to be an actual girl, and the part where she totally lost her composure "Uhhh i need to think, and work...and think" was really funny.

Although i'm biased because I kinda have a crush on Yvonne Strahovski.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Extremely.
> 
> Although props for having the testicular fortitude (metaphorically speaking...I hope) to rock that out in public.


Jealous. 



The World said:


> I like the sleeve side stripes.


It's money...!  



Hangatýr said:


> All of the female romance options were appealing in one way or the other. Jack was just a fucked up little girl who needed someone to love, Tali is more of a true love type, Miranda is hot as hell and could need some TLC, and Kelly is a freak.


Yeah.. it seems Jacob is the lease popular choice for FemShep to romance. Garrus is no 1..  Big surprise.. hurrr duuurrr... though.. I think most stayed loyal to Alenko... but IDK. I stayed loyal to Alenko.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> X was good not great though.



X was great

7 was the most overrated piece of shit Ive ever played though

FF VII the Hulk hogan of RPGS


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

7 was overrated but it's still good.

The only FF I didn't like was 3 and 1. 

FFX-2 doesn't count because it was that shitty.

I love 4, 5, 6 and 9. 8 was alright.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Jealous.



Obviously!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> 7 was overrated but it's still good.
> 
> The only FF I didn't like was 3 and 1.
> 
> ...


i Find both 8 and X-2 to be completely Underrated


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i Find both 8 and X-2 to be completely Underrated



8 was good, a bit too dramatic, and if you knew how to work the junction system the combat was a breeze, but good.

Probably my second favorite of the series (behind 9).

X-2...did some thinks good and some things horribly wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> 8 was good, a bit too dramatic, and if you knew how to work the junction system the combat was a breeze, but good.
> 
> Probably my second favorite of the series (behind 9).
> 
> X-2...did some thinks good and some things horribly wrong.



X-2 was a real nice change of pace if you ask me


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

X-2 was the most horrible FF ever son. Singing and dancing. Seriously.. wtf.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> X-2 was the most horrible FF ever son. Singing and dancing. Seriously.. wtf.



god forbid there be a final fantasy that wasn't depressing as hell


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2010)

Eh, that's fairly new to the series, 4-5-6 weren't depressing overall (a few scenes maybe, but not as a whole)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> god forbid there be a final fantasy that wasn't depressing as hell



The over abundance of "Girl power" was a bit of a problem for me. I don't mind female protagonists, but it was just too much.

And while they don't have to be depressing as hell, most final fantasies deal with a bunch of heroes going up against impossible odds to save the world. Odds are they wouldn't be happy go lucky about that.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 3, 2010)

The blasphemy.. talking about Final Fantesy in a Mass Effect thread >.<

found a weaponchart on gamefaqs.com if anyone is interested


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

The lack of variety in the game, compared to ME1, really irked me. I liked the change to upgrades and ammo, but as far as armour/weapons it was far too shallow.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

One type if you didnt have dlc


/rage


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

how the hell do I get tali's mission.

seriously she is the only person i need to do before legion


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Her loyalty mission? Take her on missions or something. Usually it just pops up.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

Widow sniper rifle is so boss. I get by with just using it and the second machine pistol. Infiltrator is boss. Mine has Warp and the anti-synthetic ammo.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> X was great
> 
> 7 was the most overrated piece of shit Ive ever played though
> 
> FF VII the Hulk hogan of RPGS



/this

Back on point, my CE of ME2 finally came in 

Can't wait to start


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2010)

Aaah it sure feels good to have tali and garrus back in my team.

good old days.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> The lack of variety in the game, compared to ME1, really irked me. I liked the change to upgrades and ammo, but as far as armour/weapons it was far too shallow.



Agreed. 

Sure the weapons covered most bases, but more variety just for the sake of variety would be nice. 

Also, lovin all the ME2 sigs. Kinda makes me wanna swap out Chuck and Yvonne for a Mordin set...

Finally using him more now that i'm going through as a Vanguard. Him, Garrus and I are fucking shit up!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy shit..

On IGN there is an article regarding the Mass Effect 2 vs Uncharted 2 battle..and the author of the article (a known PS3 fanboy) concludes with the fact that Mass Effect 2 is simply the superior game and that everybody should accept it!:rofl

Oh god..the flames from the ensuing flame war shall reach the Heavens!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

^ What an idiot. He better be expecting flames if he's gonna compare apples to oranges. However, I've always thought ME >>> any Uncharted game so..


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

he just said mass effect 2 shits all over one of the only games the ps3 has going for it. this man has some style.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol Sony fanboys


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Sony got trolled


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 3, 2010)

_Flopstation 3_. lol funny comments. Miller is doin it right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

some one needs to photo shop Shepard shooting the guy from uncharted right now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Articles like these piss me off.

Hey, lets compare an Adventure/Shooter with an RPG/Shooter!

Its like comparing blade runner with raiders of the lost ark. Two totally different things with one similar aspect.

Admittedly I haven't played Uncharted (and even if I did i would still probably prefer ME2), but all this does is incite nerd rage.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 3, 2010)

They only did because the fanboys started it.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

FFLN said:


> They only did because the fanboys started it.



Yup.


When the Mass Effect 2 review came on,there were like 16 comments on how it is good that Mass Effect 2 had such a great score,and then the butthurt Uncharted 2 fanboys started crying murder at the fact that ME2 had a bigger score than UC2 and then all hell broke loose.

This is how the article I posted came into existance..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Everyone knows ME2 >> U2 in every way.. even in graphics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Everyone knows ME2 >> U2 in every way.. even in graphics.



There has got to be some area that Uncharted 2 wins at.

Multiplayer?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Everyone knows ME2 >> U2 in every way.. even in graphics.



No, uncharted looked better. Especially in animations and environments. 

However one is a linear action adventure game and one is more an open world rpg game. So of course the linear action adventure will look better. However both are 10's to me so I can care less which is better in which area, they both are amazing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, people will always have to compare games of different genres because there's going to be a overall GOTY award.

I liked that article though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah but it's a new year so shouldn't be compared. This year still plenty of games that can also be GOTY.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

I say we all drop this convo and talk about making babies with Garrus instead.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I say we all drop this convo and talk about making babies with Garrus instead.



Do. Not. Want.









That is freaking disturbing..

I like Garrus as a bro..but not as a bro doing my hoe if you know what I mean..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm surprised by the bickering.  Doesn't everyone just own both systems at this point?  Seriously, the PS3 and the 360 have both been out for a long fucking time now.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Garrus status is infinitely bad-ass man linked to you by the powers of bro. nothing more


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

What about Wrex? Does that tickles your fantasy.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What about Wrex? Does that tickles your fantasy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I say we all drop this convo and talk about making babies with Garrus instead.


i...wha......uhhh

i had my fem shep get together with garrus but....



The Boss said:


> What about Wrex? Does that tickles your fantasy.



.......................................................

Boss the only thing that will redeeme you is if you have one of male shep with tali


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

The breast feeding is hot.

If there is a complete doujin somewhere... then I want it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

...................me too


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont even...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Now..to wash away the horrible mental image of those pics,something awesome:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

OH YOU GUYS!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ...................me too


Doujin Moe better come through with a Mass Effect section.

I'm still waiting on some hentai for this series... it's been a long wait.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ALjDSsMd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



.....i hate you


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn you internet, damn you.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

You know you guys love it.   

And here is* CANNOT UNSEEN Artichoke head* Garrus .


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Must..fight..horrible..pics..posted..by..The Boss!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

What's wrong? Want some Garrus Bromance?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh dear lord in heaven, I think it's time to get the hell out now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What's wrong? Want some Garrus Bromance?


Best Bromance since RDJ/Jude Law in Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol.:rofl

Where did you find those other ones?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Lol.:rofl
> 
> Where did you find those other ones?


From your friendly neighbors at /v/  



Now we are talking.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What's wrong? Want some Garrus Bromance?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [/SPOILER]



dood

Too Soon


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [/SPOILER]



 Goodies. 

The Garrus love is strong.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

FFFFFF- Garrus is your Bro. you dont get boners unless your you.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

DAMN YOU BOSS I CANT STOP STARING AT THE PIC OF PREGNANT FEMSHEP!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> dood
> 
> Too Soon



Oh come on..

Must..fight..The Boss's..pics!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> DAMN YOU BOSS I CANT STOP STARING AT THE PIC OF PREGNANT FEMSHEP!!!


Yeah.. YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT.




Ciupy said:


> Oh come on..
> 
> Must..fight..The Boss's..pics!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah.. YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT.



I.......



..........


That was almost a critical..almost..

The cutscene BioWare didn't want you to see folks:


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Get the hell out


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wtf..  

The rouge Hanar?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Pfftt..repost..but who cares!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> wtf..
> 
> The rouge Hanar?



ITS BLASTO


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

repost are the best... AMIRITE?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Saren is NOT happy with the Yaoi posted by The Boss..

Correction: Not just Yaoi but things too horrible to mention!!!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Bioware was going to make Blasto the central protagonist to ME2, but then they realized the game would be WAY too easy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> repost are the best... AMIRITE?



ok Ive gotten over the initial shock....

its cute

I still want my Maleshep Tali pic


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> repost are the best... AMIRITE?



Fem Shep is too adorable I can't look away...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok Ive gotten over the initial shock....
> 
> its cute
> 
> I still want my Maleshep Tali pic



Good luck with that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Saren is NOT happy with the Yaoi posted by The Boss..
> 
> Correction: Not just Yaoi but things too horrible to mention!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Ehh..this one is kinda low-brow..but I least I censored it completly..don't want another ban Mr. Moderators!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

ok now i gotta know what the Codex entry says XD


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm commander Shepard and this is my favorite thread on NFs!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

And now..for lovers of Mass Effect and Dragon Age alike:




That's all..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow.... /thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And now..for lovers of Mass Effect and Dragon Age alike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 3, 2010)

I will beat shoko by posting this first


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Moonshine said:


> I will beat shoko to this



Space Batman.

Epic..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh god..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Garrus needs DLC armor with the punisher skull on his chest....shit'd be SO AWESOME


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Garrus needs DLC armor with the punisher skull on his chest....shit'd be SO AWESOME



YES ,YES DO IT BIOWARE!

Also Jack needs a DLC costume where she wears goggles [a refrence to the movie shes an expy of]

Grunt needs Wrex's Armor

Tali needs Kal'Reegers color scheme


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> YES ,YES DO IT BIOWARE!
> 
> Also Jack needs a DLC costume where she wears goggles *[a refrence to the movie shes an expy of]*



I don't know how many people actually saw Tank Girl dude..


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I don't know how many people actually saw Tank Girl dude..



what....no shes a Riddick Expy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

jack reminds me more of tank girl though


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> jack reminds me more of tank girl though



have you even seen Pitch Black or Riddick?


----------



## Razza (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> have you even seen Pitch Black or Riddick?



THANK YOU for pointing this out, making me not crazy for thinking this.


And, since this will be my first post in here I must state my opinion on the game in general...


*Spoiler*: _Fanboyism ahead, abandon all hope ye who enter here!_ 



I honestly don't throw this term around much at all to the point where I asked my friend the following: "Am I allowed to say that ME2 is my favorite game ever if I never use the term "favorite game ever" and therefore it is not replacing anything?"

We determined that LoZ: Ocarina of Time is everyone's favorite from birth so it was okay.

It didn't help that ME1 was one of my favorites to begin with and, in the words of someone, 2 made it look like a pre-alpha build.

In short, I loved everything absolutely (except for the mining which I only didn't mind). Sorta wish the suicide mission had been done differently but that is for a different time





Jack should have used biotics to kill someone with a teacup.


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Wait for ME3.


----------



## Razza (Feb 4, 2010)

ME3 should end with Shepard taking the Normandy SRwhatevernumberbythatpoint and all of the broiest bros he can find (which includes Wrex and every squad mate from 2 who isn't Miranda) off into the sunset...

... off to right wrongs, punch out reporters, and find HIS FAVORITE STORE ON THE CITADEL.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Razza said:


> ME3 should end with Shepard taking the Normandy SRwhatevernumberbythatpoint and all of the broiest bros he can find (which includes Wrex and every squad mate from 2 who isn't Miranda) off into the sunset...
> 
> ... off to right wrongs, punch out reporters, and find HIS FAVORITE STORE ON THE CITADEL.



no ME3 should end with shep building a house for Tali on her  peoples home world [or equally touching end to the romance plots]

Kotor 2 Proved that flying off into the sunset is not the way to end a story


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 4, 2010)

4th playthrough and still can't get the perfect ending. Did everything right.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacob for the 1st firing squad.
Legion in the vents.
Garrus for the 2nd firing squad.
Zaeed to lead the crew back.
Morinth for the Bubble.

And...

Mordin dies on me while holding off the collectors.
Crap.




On the plus side, I found the Jack romance very sweet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no ME3 should end with shep building a house for Tali on her  peoples home world [or equally touching end to the romance plots]
> 
> Kotor 2 Proved that flying off into the sunset is not the way to end a story



I don't care about what they do with tali as long as we see her face


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Definitely. People got trolled during the love scene.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> Definitely. People got trolled during the love scene.



that was totally a tease with tali


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2010)

I got really emotional when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tali talked about never being able to smell flowers or being able to kiss without getting sick...awesome story-telling, making me care this much about a party member.


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Her story almost made me switch over from Miranda to her, but...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder, havent people looked at the unmasking scene from a different angle witht he pc version?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

My lesbian Jane Shepard had to stay chaste all game 

Jack realised I was fishing for her booty and told me she didn't play on the girl's team 

Fuck you Bioware, why did you pussy out? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So who did you guys lose on the suicide mission?

Mordin was my tech specialist and my fave character. I expected him to die but felt it was appropriate.

Zaeed was my second fire team leader. Again, I expected him to die.

But when Miranda shieleded me from the swarms I didn;t expect Thane to be taken away. I eman it was appropriate: He was sick and dying already.

Still 

I also trashed the Collector base. No becasue it was evil but because I felt the Reaper Tech and Indoctrination would just just corrupt any attempts to use it.

Also when was it revealed Harbringer was a Reaper posessing the Collector Generala dn not just a Collector? After I escaped everyone just talked like they knew that all along.

Also were all teh Reapers supposed to eb asleep?

AND HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO DEFEAT A FLEET OF REAPERS? 




I never completed ME1 with a male Shepard. After listening to his voice actor on youtube vids yesterday, I still don't want to.

And who else here headbutted a Krogan? 

Also what I feel is best about ME is Shepard is a real character. In his talking she gives her views and her action and reasons. I know what kind of person my Shepard is.

Good they realised Paragon doesn't equal pussy whimp.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Chatracter opinion break down:

Garrus Vakarian: When I found out you were Archangel I was dissapoint. You were only average in the first game, too hotheaded.How wrong I was. You're so much better developed in this game. You graduated from hothead to badass snarker.

Grunt: You are a weak copy of Wrex. You're not terrible but your creator was far cooler than you.

Jack: What a bitch. Awesome. Shame about the embaressing top though : /

Jacob Taylor: I just like you as a friend. But at least you aren't Kaiden (So glad ME1 let me kill that bland fucker). ALso you scene where you stick it to your old man was great.

Legion: You totally changed the way I look at Geth. That said, I recruited you too late to discover what you're really like.

Miranda Lawson: What is wrong with your teeth? Like your alternate outfit though. Otherwise you're a little meh. Except when you get mad at that Asari on your loyalty mission 

Mordin Solus: You are the best character in this and any other game. Your speech pattern, your dialogue, your humour and most of all your conflict and justification of the Genophage. You brought me round to your way of thinking on the Phage by the way. Also you teasing me about flirting with you made me laugh my head off.

Morinth: I dunno yet

Samara: You were annoying before you swore to serve me. After that you were a cool MILF. BUT WHY WOULDN'T YOU SLEEP WITH ME? 

Tali'Zorah vas Neema: Like Garrus, you moved from average character to great well defined one. Your loyalty mission was the best in the game.

Thane Krios: If I hadn't been a lesbian, I would have slept with you. Nice guy. His flashbacks are annoying though.

Zaeed Massani: Your loyalty mission was cool and so was your voice actor... but you just faded away too fast


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

So basically it felt appropriate that almost all of your squad dies?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Only three. I don't think it can get any lower than that, can it? I did everything I could beforehand (Other than get my rocks off).


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Can the tech specialist die when their in the tube?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder, havent people looked at the unmasking scene from a different angle witht he pc version?


I don't think you can move the camera angle during a cut scene.


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

^Kaeding? What about Jacob?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

^ I rather have a Blue or Green cock before black cock.  I told Jacob to GTFO when he told me he didn't like Thane. Thane is a awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Only three. I don't think it can get any lower than that, can it? I did everything I could beforehand (Other than get my rocks off).



You can do the mission in a way which saves everybody's lives.

No one dies.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Holly shit... Mass Effect Action figures. 



Shepard looks crusty. I think I might have to invest in Thane/Tali.. and I wish Grunt was Wrex instead.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Holly shit... Mass Effect Action figures.
> 
> 
> 
> Shepard looks crusty. I think I might have to invest in Thane/Tali.. and I wish Grunt was Wrex instead.



Shepard's face looks like one of those custom-made Shepards who's owner think that they look good..but they don't!

Garrus and Tali look okay..and Grunt is kinda cartoony here..



Also..I heard a bad rumour..

I don't think that any of the companions in ME2 will return as more than cameos in ME3..

Fuck..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I don't think you can move the camera angle during a cut scene.



you cant but OMG HACKS CAN DO ANYTHING


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Shepard's face looks like one of those custom-made Shepards who's owner think that they look good..but they don't!
> 
> Garrus and Tali look okay..and Grunt is kinda cartoony here..
> 
> ...



You're right about that.  So many crusty MaleShep. I just go with default.  

Wait... wut? That's BS... I_ need_ MOAR GARRUS in ME3.  ... but then that means Alenko returns.. and there will be more of him?  It's cool then.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you cant but OMG HACKS CAN DO ANYTHING


FUCK HACKS. I think if they do do it... they should put Wrex's face under that mask.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

how about shepard's face :ho

"shepard, I am your twin"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You can do the mission in a way which saves everybody's lives.
> 
> No one dies.



Really?

I wonder how because I did EVERYTHING


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how about shepard's face :ho
> 
> "shepard, I am your twin"


 That would be tooooo awesome. 





The Pink Ninja said:


> Really?
> 
> I wonder how because I did EVERYTHING


Probably because you picked the wrong people for the task at the end.


Anyways, seems like Imma go ahead and redo my Insanity run.. Imma go with Infiltrator... or back to Sentinel. Son of a bitch.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah well, I don't care so much. It was cooler that way.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

I think Loyalty will have an effect on what certain characters get up to in ME3. They can't do another 'Shepard dies so they do their own thing' plot event again, so I am predicting that having their loyalty (and then obviously whether they are still alive or not) will affect what they're doing 'currently' and then if they'll want to join you again..  

If they do go on to do their own things, the game's canon states that Wrex is dead, so Grunt might go to Tuchanka and make another clan (Normandy clan! ) to compete with whatever the other guy in charge is called. Mordin can open a clinic and Zaeed could make his own Merc group 
*Spoiler*: __ 



again.




Jacob and Miranda will stay with Cerberus and Jack getting up to all sorts roaming the galaxy. I can see Tali staying with Shepard (I think her real face will be a big plot point in ME3), and of course Legion has nowhere else to go to, being that the Geth aren't really welcome anywhere. Maybe he'll stay on the ship too. Thane will be on the Citadel 
*Spoiler*: __ 



with Kolyat


 and Samara/
*Spoiler*: __ 



Morinth


 will go round being deviant   Garrus will stay with Shepard too. Bromance rules. Everything sorted 

Or of course they could all be on the Normandy 2 with you at the start of the next game, it gets ambushed by a reaper ship, and certain characters die with you having no say in the matter 

-

As for ME2, is there anything particularly interesting to do after finishing the main story? I've just finished it for the second time (having gotten both endings and giving Legion's mission a different outcome), what else is there to do except start up a new game with a different class and see how that goes?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Get your Insanity Achievement Bro.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm might do, obviously it's too soon to say but do you think that there'll be a proper DLC package with added on missions sometime soon? I think being that you can't max your characters out it's main purpose will be to expand the level cap to 40 or 50 and maybe give each character a new ability to upgrade or something


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> Definitely. People got trolled during the love scene.



I didn't feel trolled it will just make her reveal in ME3 all the sweeter


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Hmm might do, obviously it's too soon to say but do you think that there'll be a proper DLC package with added on missions sometime soon? I think being that you can't max your characters out it's main purpose will be to expand the level cap to 40 or 50 and maybe give each character a new ability to upgrade or something



Next DLC is confirmed to be some chick named Kasumi... then Hammerhead I think. Fuck Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Next DLC is confirmed to be some chick named Kasumi... then Hammerhead I think. Fuck Bioware.



Hmm..Kasumi..

Shit..I think I heard this name.

It was a news report on Illium stating that a high-tech omnitool was stolen by a renowned thief..called Kasumi..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

^ yeah.. there are images of her floating around.. but I've only seen one. She looks kinda cool. _Kinda_.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I think Loyalty will have an effect on what certain characters get up to in ME3. They can't do another 'Shepard dies so they do their own thing' plot event again, so I am predicting that having their loyalty (and then obviously whether they are still alive or not) will affect what they're doing 'currently' and then if they'll want to join you again..
> 
> If they do go on to do their own things, the game's canon states that Wrex is dead, so Grunt might go to Tuchanka and make another clan (Normandy clan! ) to compete with whatever the other guy in charge is called. Mordin can open a clinic and Zaeed could make his own Merc group
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I'm pretty sure Mass Effect doesn't have a canon storyline. Someone said that's what the Devs said

and why would Jacob and Miranda stay with Cerberus?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> I'm pretty sure Mass Effect doesn't have a canon storyline. Someone said that's what the Devs said
> 
> and why would Jacob and Miranda stay with Cerberus?



cause their tools

[Jacob not so much]


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> cause their tools
> 
> [Jacob not so much]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacob and Miranda both left Cerberus at the end of the game if you went a certain route


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder, what is the best place with the best planets with mining?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

But they stayed with Cerberus if you take another. Which then means that there's 3 possible pre-stories for ME3 


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Denying the Illusive Man of his TEKNOLOGI! and making yourself an enemy of his, as well as the Reapers

2. Keeping hold of the TEKNOLOGI and staying with Cerberus, but being aware of it's intentions for humans to overrule the galaxy

3. The canon which could be anything


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

I mined two clusters to depleted on every planet and never needed to mine again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

In the next game I would like to run the show: Shepard gathering her own army by recruiting all the races, not just some dude/s calling the shots.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob and Miranda both left Cerberus at the end of the game if you went a certain route



yeah i just want to poitn out that Miranda is Knob polishing Cerberus THE ENTIRE GAME Sept for the last 5 minutes and that's only if you bring her with you to fight the big bad

God i hate that skank


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In the next game I would like to run the show: Shepard gathering her own army by recruiting all the races, not just some dude/s calling the shots.



I am pretty sure that this is going to be the basic plot of the next game..kinda like Dragon Age..in Space..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

I never really felt in charge in Dragon Age, partly because I was a voiceless cipher.

Shepard has her own personality.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love to be able to walk around various planets, talk to random people and depending on how I treat them I can make a team out of them, and that there was no limit on races. In one game it'd be me and 9 other battle-ready Krogans   

Will never happen though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

Where the hell can I find element zero I mean I got over 20000 of the rest


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I never really felt in charge in Dragon Age, partly because I was a voiceless cipher.
> 
> Shepard has her own personality.



So you need a voice for your main char to feel that he/she has a personality..?

Wouldn't you feel more connected to your char since you could imagine any voice you desired for him/her? 

Sucks to be you then since I bet you wouldn't enjoy a lot of older games..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

honestly compared to ME2 DA is a piece of shit


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> honestly compared to ME2 DA is a piece of shit








I feel sad that you feel that way.

Combat is a lot more tactic in DA..you have more choices..

But I do agree that indeed Mass Effect 2 has far superior GFX and a greater "cinematic" feel..

That's all..


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I feel sad that you feel that way.
> 
> *Combat is a lot more tactic in DA..you have more choices..*
> 
> ...



I cant agree with hat

in DA ill i did was having my weapon users swing their swords while morigan  threw fireballs at the enemies

In ME2 iam constantly hitting up the battle wheel to choose my ammo switch my guns and direct my squad


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I cant agree with hat
> 
> in DA ill i did was having my weapon users swing their swords while morigan  threw fireballs at the enemies
> 
> In ME2 iam constantly hitting up the battle wheel to choose my ammo switch my guns and direct my squad



A single mage can have as many spells as you and your teammates have..combined. 

And that is if we ignore the skills the warriors and rogues have as well as the specialization classes..


Not even close..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> I'm pretty sure Mass Effect doesn't have a canon storyline. Someone said that's what the Devs said



Na, there is a canon story.  I asked one of the developers during gametrailer's "Hour One".  If you don't choose to import a character over, like what they did during that show, then that is the canon ending.  You can change your class and origins, but Ashley is your love interest, Wrex is dead, and the Council is dead.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Where the hell can I find element zero I mean I got over 20000 of the rest


I was gonna help you, but then I read this... 


Vegitto-kun said:


> honestly compared to ME2 DA is a piece of shit


.... so I'm going to tell you.. "*NO U*."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob and Miranda both left Cerberus at the end of the game if you went a certain route


I didn't play that ending yet but... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



... that's a BS ending cuz if you read the books Cerberus wont let anyone leave their group so easily. I bet Cerberus is gonna kill them sooner or later.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A single mage can have as many spells as you and your teammates have..combined.
> 
> And that is if we ignore the skills the warriors and rogues have as well as the specialization classes..
> 
> ...



i beat it on the hardest mode and  i dint even  have morigan learn any thing Sept the AOE

and the buffers were nice but  i wouldn't call that tactical


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> In ME2 iam constantly hitting up the battle wheel to choose my ammo switch my guns and direct my squad



Someone hasn't mastered the hotkeys :ho


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I didn't play that ending yet but...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well if we go by the trailers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard romanced Miranda so probably they blew up the base considering what she said when she resigned






forgotten_hero said:


> Na, there is a canon story.  I asked one of the developers during gametrailer's "Hour One".  If you don't choose to import a character over, like what they did during that show, then that is the canon ending.  You can change your class and origins, but Ashley is your love interest, Wrex is dead, and the Council is dead.



How is Ashley your love interest because when you meet here playing that route you didn't even have sex? Not to mention her picture isn't even on your ship. 

plus, Shepard romances Miranda from the Launch trailers so it's likely


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miranda Left Cerberus


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Fuck the standard canon. SRsly. Ashley is a shit character, and Wrex was one of the best.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck the standard canon. SRsly. Ashley is a shit character, and Wrex was one of the best.



Agreed.

When i first heard what the "canon" was, my first thought was, "Huh...that sucks, glad I did the exact opposite of that."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Well if we go by the trailers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Is that the ending where you don't give the info to Illusive man? 


Hangatýr said:


> Fuck the standard canon. SRsly. Ashley is a shit character, and Wrex was one of the best.


I know right. Fuck Ashley.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

i can't believe canon have wrex dying. i feel like having to play ME1 just so I have wrex alive


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is that the ending where you don't give the info to Illusive man?



*Spoiler*: __ 




If you bring Miranda along she tells off the Illusive man, and then tells him this is her resignation then cuts him off


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Muk said:


> i can't believe canon have wrex dying. i feel like having to play ME1 just so I have wrex alive


I know. That shit is Fuck up. I  Wrex.  



Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bring her along at the end.. to fight the terminator?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I know. That shit is Fuck up. I  Wrex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep, It's quite the fitting ending


----------



## Lucius (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _about the illusive man and the final decision_ 



the illusive man won't go after shepard and his crew even after you blew up the collectors. he will still support them. maybe he'll whine a bit and says something about missed opportunity but i don't see him abandon shepard untill the reapers are defeated.

you can actually see a bit clearer what he thinks if you let shepard die. in that case he is cursing shepard but still says that shepard bought him some time.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

Also I thought they were making a patch or something so you can change the beginning if you haven't play the first one


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 4, 2010)

DLC is set to come out in 2 weeks so who knows what that'll have?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> DLC is set to come out in 2 weeks so who knows what that'll have?



isn't it the Hammerhead DLC?

Edit: and found where there is no canon Shepard only default


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to be disappointed if it's just a vehicle...hopefully they'll have some new sidequests or something.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it just me or the Illusive man's eyes seem to be a dead give away that he is some kind of humanoid?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2010)

boss DA is still awesome just I find ME2 better


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucius said:


> *Spoiler*: _about the illusive man and the final decision_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think rather than fight you he will try and trap you, forcing you to do what he wants in exchange for something he has.

I also think you may end up killing him.







> Is it just me or the Illusive man's eyes seem to be a dead give away that he is some kind of humanoid?



Humanoid?

You mean Android?

And no, he just has cybernetic implants. Shepard's look the same but red if you got full renegade and don't cover your scars/implants


----------



## Pipe (Feb 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I know. That shit is Fuck up. I  Wrex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?s the problem with that I did it in my first playthrough and she was usefull to me, I would have prefer use Garrus but he was my second squad leader


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> boss DA is still awesome just I find ME2 better


Lies and damnation to get me to tell you where to find Element Zero.  



ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> what?s the problem with that I did it in my first playthrough and she was usefull to me, I would have prefer use Garrus but he was my second squad leader


Nothing at all. Use who ever you like. I stuck with my man Garrus and bitter sweet Thane.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

So who did you guys use as your main squad members? And why?

For my first time through I used Miranda, Garrus, and Grunt. I'd swap out Garrus and Grunt depending on whether or not I was going up against synthetics or organics. Double Overload rapes shields, just as double concussive shot rapes barriers (myself and grunt). Miranda is just overall super useful, that and having Yvonne Strahovski on my team is epic, especially at the end when she's talking to the illusive man.

Second time through im using Garrus and Mordin primarily. They are amazing for crowd control, since all of their abilities incapacitate in some way, which works great as a vanguard. So I can rush into big groups of enemies, knock two or three down, then have Garrus and Mordin take out anybody still standing. Also, Garrus and Mordin have great lines if you play renegade.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Fuck yeah Shoko Shepard.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

So..how did your armor look in the end?

Here's mine..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

^Looks good bro.   I wanna see your face if you didn't play as Default Shep.. and I'll try to take some pic of my shep's final outfit. It matches the heavy gun Cain.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Razza (Feb 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So who did you guys use as your main squad members? And why?
> 
> For my first time through I used Miranda, Garrus, and Grunt. I'd swap out Garrus and Grunt depending on whether or not I was going up against synthetics or organics. Double Overload rapes shields, just as double concussive shot rapes barriers (myself and grunt). Miranda is just overall super useful, that and having Yvonne Strahovski on my team is epic, especially at the end when she's talking to the illusive man.
> 
> Second time through im using Garrus and Mordin primarily. They are amazing for crowd control, since all of their abilities incapacitate in some way, which works great as a vanguard. So I can rush into big groups of enemies, knock two or three down, then have Garrus and Mordin take out anybody still standing. Also, Garrus and Mordin have great lines if you play renegade.



Honestly I chose squad mates on personality, not abilities.

My first run though on my primary male-renegade-adept Shepard was Garrus and Mordin, Garrus because he was my main bro from the first game so of course I was going to use him. I knew he was Archangle and all that so pretty much upon getting to Omega I immediately rushed to get him. Mordin I knew nothing about though I was interested in him due to watching a short video of his introduction before the game was released. He became my favorite squad mate of the new members.

Ability wise we kicked ass too. Heavy Warp + Heavy Overload + Heavy Incinerate (or whatever the abilities name was, I just had them on the d-pad.) Hell, I'd kill harbinger before he even let out a ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL.

Paragon run I'll probably go with Thane and Grunt as they were runners up for the "best new squad member" position. Though I'm not sure since my Paragon is an soldier.


As for appearance, I would have a screenshot of the armor but I have the 360 version since I owned the first game on that but it was all of the +ability damage pieces colored black with dark red markings and the ultra-shiny finish. I use default Shepard because I am boring and uncreative (and it looks like what I end up creating in most "create your character" situations anyway)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 5, 2010)

As manShep I used to always have a hot chick with me and then whichever guy's personality suited the mission at hand. Now that in my 3rd playthrough I'm femShep, *I* am the hot chick but I'm still recruiting so I'm doing every mission with Miranda and Jacob for cinematic effect


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Lies and damnation to get me to tell you where to find Element Zero.
> 
> 
> Nothing at all. Use who ever you like. I stuck with my man Garrus and bitter sweet Thane.



common you know that ME2 is better, still doesn't mean DA is bad


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

^ NO U.

Damn.. I feel bad for letting Garrus kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in his quest now. I had a chance to save Garrus.. but I let him kill the guy.  GARRUS I HAVE FAILED YOU.


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2010)

boss you can always restart the quest


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ NO U.
> 
> Damn.. I feel bad for letting Garrus kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in his quest now. I had a chance to save Garrus.. but I let him kill the guy.  GARRUS I HAVE FAILED YOU.



Tell me the zero location

pleaaaaaase

paragon +1 :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> boss you can always restart the quest


I can't, not on my main run.  It's to late now. I'll have to save Garrus on my current Renegade run.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> Tell me the zero location
> 
> pleaaaaaase
> 
> paragon +1 :ho



Look for little green planets.. usually the ones closest to the sun.  I also found a list with the name of all the planets that carried Element Zero but I didn't save it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually got most of my Element Zero from finding it during missions.


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 5, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Tell me the zero location
> 
> pleaaaaaase
> 
> paragon +1 :ho





Scroll down to see it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2010)

People had element Zero shortages?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THE TRAP mission on Insanity is out of this world hard bout to put my head through the tv


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I can't, not on my main run.  It's to late now. I'll have to save Garrus on my current Renegade run.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for little green planets.. usually the ones closest to the sun.  I also found a list with the name of all the planets that carried Element Zero but I didn't save it.



You let Garrus, The only bro in mass effect die?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> THE TRAP mission on Insanity is out of this world hard bout to put my head through the tv


I'm almost past Horizon on my insanity run and I'm about ready to hit a bitch. :RAGE 



Son Goku said:


> You let Garrus, The only bro in mass effect die?


Well.. yes and no.. but too lazy to explain atm.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

There is no explanation needed.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> There is no explanation needed.



Bitch you think I'll let my right hand man Garrus die? Fuck you. Well I did.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2010)

I hated Horizon on Insanity when you faced the two Scions, until I learnt how to do it properly. The wave attack was easy in comparison, don't see why people found it hard. The boss was piss, but ony if you conserve enough heavy weapon ammo.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bitch you think I'll let my right hand man Garrus die? Fuck you. Well I did.



Your soul, Garrus will take it from you.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> I hated Horizon on Insanity* when you faced the two Scions*, until I learnt how to do it properly. The wave attack was easy in comparison, don't see why people found it hard. The boss was piss, but ony if you conserve enough heavy weapon ammo.



That's where I'm at mate. I'm saving the heavy weapon for that one thing... forgot what it's called. Son. of. a. bitch. I look forwards to seeing Alenko when I complete this level...  .... and get my ass treated by him. His resistance only makes me want him more. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Your soul, Garrus will take it from you.



I wouldn't want that.  That's why I reload the game and killed Zero instead.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 5, 2010)

"I had reach ans she had flexebility"... just too awesome


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

Best respect the lord high bro of all citadel space


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Garrus is the Hero the Galaxy needs.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

Commander of all of the universe Garrus


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

Lucius said:


> "I had reach ans she had flexebility"... just too awesome



: garruspimp


we need one of those emotes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2010)

wouldn't it be awesome if there was a way to have garrus as only survivor? ME3 featuring commander garrus


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished the game i'll tag spoilers regarding ending, gameplay, and whatever i come up while i write this

regarding End Game

*Spoiler*: __ 



-FUCK YEAH GOT EVERY TEAM MATE ALIVE! (every cut scene my heart was skipping a beat afraid that someone would die...)
-Am i the only one who didn't care about the DLC character? i actually failed to get loyal from him and i was afraid that bastard would screw the finale...
-if anyone interested, i always choose Miranda as Leader of the second team, Legion for the tech part, Samara as Biotic carrying.. And My team was Mordin and Thane, except the last part that was Mordin and Grunt.
-I must admit it was really hard to choose on leaving the station intact or destroying it... I decided to go with keeping it, i don't trust the Illusive man obviously but if anything goes wrong i want the chance to shoot him in the head.
The Last scene... so few of them it's going to be easy 




regarding Gameplay in general (possible spoilers regarding some missions)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-The companions side missions were really good, some more than other obviously, i really liked Samara's (the clubbing aspect was fun, her daughter was quite tempting.. you died so what?) Mordin's and Legion's (the gray area of the objectives/ideas), Thane's and Garrus's (the fun moment, following on the vent and entertaining the target before he gets sniped)

-Mordin and Thane were really good characters very complex and entertaining...
-too bad Legion only joins that late in the game i would love to have interacted with him more... really interesting... could i have screwed myself helping them?
-Jack... i expected better

-LOVED to HEADBUT a Krogan 




now aspects i found less positive

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Credits, maybe i did a lot of mistakes but i never seemed to get enough for all updates (i couldn't get them all, plus ships, fishes (the ones i had died ), i think i did almost every side quest... i explored all planets (not all were completely probed but i went and check for side quest and possible Element zero and left.
-I wish i had an option to sell materials, i just got tired of getting them there was no point at some point... (reward those that loose their time..)
-i did not miss the vehicle thing from the first game but on the first one you knew you would be greatly rewarded from doing so, the side missions on this one didn't seem to be so rewarding, to be fair some of those side missions were quite interesting but they were few...




ok it's enough text... i think i forgot some things but it's enough for now..


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck Garrus, Thane is still Superior


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Thane.  If only he was human.. I would romancehim so hard.. lol Alenko who.  .... would that be renegade?


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you romance Thane?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> Can you romance Thane?



Not my Shepard.. my Shepard looks better.  .. but yes. You can.


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't he like...a fish though? xD I wonder how it works


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Why dun you romance him and find out. :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol.  Really running low on credits...not at all like the first one.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

ME2 had a lot of great lines... mostly from Garrus, Mordin and Joker, though. Thane was a great character as well.

Also, for credits, just do the side-missions and open everything:


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 5, 2010)

Garrus > everyone. Everyone 


trouble with credits? I don't recall having this problem from just doing random shit.


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

I was never in shortage of credits.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> Isn't he like...a fish though? xD I wonder how it works



he should be some kind of lizzard. i mean his people live in a desert. but i have to agree.. he looks more like a fish^^


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 6, 2010)

After beating the game on insanity, going back to veteran bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Razza (Feb 6, 2010)

Shepard-Commander, we have reached a consensus that we need to be a returning squad member in the third game with far more screen time.

Starting my insane run with my paragon Shep. I think I may create a save after I recruit everyone and not do the loyalty missions, I want to see the BAD END as heart-wrenching as it may be. Kept soldier as my class, I hear that anything but biotics is good though. Took the Geth shield recharge for the bonus talent, figured the extra weapon damage would be good.

And yes, Thane looks like a fish (I swear those are gills on his neck) but the Drell are described in the codex as being lizard like humanoids.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2010)

If you romance Thane Mordin tells you that licking his skin will cause hallucination. 


...  Much like a toad. Suddenly.. I do not want.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought I would rank the crewmates in terms of their personality, this list doesn't include their skills which would be very different most likely.

Descending order and fairly lengthy


*Spoiler*: __ 



11.  Zaeed:  It's not that I hate the guy, but other than the stories that he tells you, and his loyalty mission, there isn't really that much too him, he's the standard grizzled vet,.  He does gets points for having Jessie and a sweet sweet english accent.  I really really would liked to try it out on a mission.  

10.  Legion:  I never really was that enthralled with him/it, I can appreciate what Bioware did with the geth, it was a nice little twist to show that the geth have more depth than just being evil machines, and it also provides an interesting aspect to what might happen in the future, especially considering how the Quarians might react to how what the Geth really are, but I never really felt anything for it, Legion's conversations had me interested but never really got me to care at all, if anything I was more interested in how Tali was going to respond.

9.  Samara: She's okay, not really a whole lot to say really, her justicar thing was sort of interesting, her mission was alright, I was just sort of meh. 

8.  Miranda:  Now I personally haven't done her romance, so perhaps that would change my mind about her, but for now I feel like she's good but not great, really I don't think any character that has substance in ME is bad, everyone is at the very least okay.  Miranda is just so bitchy most of the time, everything to her relates to how she is genetically altered, every time that I speak with her it seems like it goes back to either her feeling superior or her being bothered by being genetically altered.  She did have some good lines, and she is very hot, but to me I wanted more from her, I'm not even sure what I want tbh.  

7.  Grunt:  A character that was a bit stereotypical tbh.  He is though entertaining, I was found his take on some of his imprinted education to be funny, it is also cool how he tried to be his own person, but in the end he isn't Wrex and will never be Wrex.

6.  Jack:  Jack was what I expected her to be, a bitch with a tough past that made her what she is.  She has some nice lines, especially when she just casually says Fuck You to Shep, her loyalty mission is well played, the voice actress did a nice job I believe in giving her a bit of vulnerability when she begins to realize that what she remembered is not what actually happened, or at least that there was more to it.

5.  Jacob:  I thought Jacob was a pretty good character, he certainly doesn't get painted as too much of the typical black character that a lot of black characters suffer from in video games.  His loyalty mission is pretty interesting, it's not something that I've seen before in a video game.  He is also someone who I think personifies what a lot of people think about the world, he's frustrated with the alliance and the council for not acting, but at the same time he doesn't agree with a lot of what Cerberus does.  He also has some nice bro moments with maleshep, and femshep has a okay romance with him.

4.  Garrus:  At this point it becomes very hard for me to rank the various characters, I could easily see myself finding a reason to put Garrus above any of the ones above him, but in the end I think it's more that I found his loyalty mission to be a cut behind the others above him.  Garrus is a character that really in my mind hasn't changed that much from his time in the first game, he's still the galaxy's batman, he's still one of the best bros in gaming, and he still has some pretty funny lines, he just isn't quite as interesting as the ones above him.  I would though take him into battle above pretty much every other character.  

3.  Thane:  Thane is a great character, he has a lot of various angles to him.  On one hand he is a very spiritual character who seems like a great man, on the other hand he can be a stone cold killer who also left his family.  I was always wanting to go back to him to see what makes him tick, what provoked him to make choices that don't seem like they are the choices that he would make.  

2.  Mordin:  Mordin was a lot of fun, he had some of the best lines in the game, from his singing to talking about Varren sexually transmitted diseases.  He also had what I considered one of the top two loyalty missions.  It was very cool to see him struggle with what he had done to the Krogan, it was also a good move on bioware's part to not have him in the end change his mind which I think might have been a bit of a copout.  

1.  Tali:  For me Tali was the best character of the bunch, much of this has to do with how she changed from the first game.  In the first ME she was a bit of a young energetic naive girl who was still trying to find her place in the world.  I actually really liked her character in the first game, I found her info on the Quarians to be interesting even if it was very heavily influenced by Battlestar Galactica.  In the second game however you find a Tali who has grown up, found her place in Migrant Fleet, and has become a much more bold person who even has developed leadership skills that I believe have come from her time with the Normandy.  Her Loyalty mission was very personal and it really hit home for me when she talked about how hard it is for her and her people to be forced to live their lives in their environmental suits.  I also found it cute how she's still a bit bashful still in front of Shepard.  Overall I found myself most attached to Tali.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If you romance Thane Mordin tells you that licking his skin will cause hallucination.
> 
> 
> ...  Much like a toad. Suddenly.. I do not want.



Do you know how many people would kill to have a lover who gets you high when you fuck them


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

Hardcore is so much different than Normal  Every little dude you face now has Armor and shit 

I want that Geth Pulse Rifle though


----------



## Lucius (Feb 6, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I thought I would rank the crewmates in terms of their personality, this list doesn't include their skills which would be very different most likely.
> 
> Descending order and fairly lengthy
> 
> ...



like your list even though i don't agree with all your rankings. jacob wouldn't be that high. i liked tali's loyality mission best too. you won't be able to get a perfect ending with that but did you bring legion on tali's loyality mission? makes it so much better. especially the parts on the main ship. and look how legion is sitting on the stairs^^


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

I am looking forward to Kasumi DLC so we can see how her story will rank among the others. So far my fave characters (in no order) are Jack, Thane and Garrus. Thane is full of fanservice and Garrus' banter with Shepard is legendary 

Jack looks much better in her alternate attire too imo, wasn't digging the nipple straps.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Everyone looks better in black leather.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I did like making my whole team wear alternate black attire 

I want DLC DATASS sunglass


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2010)

I want that upgraded mako dlc.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2010)

Headbutting Worf was a highligth of the game

As was taking mroder from mother fucking President Bartlet

Martin Sheen motherfuckers 

Martin 

Sheen


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

Hammerhead will be out next week I think  Along with new shotgun


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont know why you couldnt just take the mako from the normandy crash site. it was relatively intact.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Outside was, inside might not be. Hull is supposed to be sturdy and able to take a beating. But the damage on the insides due to the impact and the force that went through the less resilient material...


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Ecstasy overload. So thats how that one chick kills them


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Outside was, inside might not be. Hull is supposed to be sturdy and able to take a beating. But the damage on the insides due to the impact and the force that went through the less resilient material...



Cerberus has a rather large budget. They made a gargantuan normandy. I think they could fix a tiny little mako's insides.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucius said:


> like your list even though i don't agree with all your rankings. jacob wouldn't be that high. i liked tali's loyality mission best too. you won't be able to get a perfect ending with that but did you bring legion on tali's loyality mission? makes it so much better. especially the parts on the main ship. and look how legion is sitting on the stairs^^



I haven't done Tali's mission with legion yet, I might do that on another playthrough.  For Jacob it was weird, I originally had him around 8 or so, but then I kept comparing him to those above him, and something just made me like a little bit more, I don't really know what it was, to me he seemed like someone who had a good head on his shoulders, he cares about what he does, and he doesn't bullshit around.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Cerberus has a rather large budget. They made a gargantuan normandy. I think they could fix a tiny little mako's insides.



Yes, but Cerberus didn't find the Mako, now did they? Plus, the Hammerhead is way better and less tedious.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

BRinging Legion to Tali's mission means someone of your crew dies, though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Let me guess. Is it Legion?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

No, your actual crew. You know, the ones that make the ship run. After you obtain Legion and your crew gets abducted you get one mission before they start being liquidated, and it's adviced to make that Legion's loyalty mission.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, your actual crew. You know, the ones that make the ship run. After you obtain Legion and your crew gets abducted you get one mission before they start being liquidated, and it's adviced to make that Legion's loyalty mission.



I did Legion's loyalty mission before they got abducted... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny, I made it to them before they got liquified, but... I didn't give them an escort, so they died anyways.





OK, so my friend is being really dumb, and wanting to play Mass Effect 2 before playing Mass Effect 1. He knows absolutely NOTHING about the story, characters, etc.

How should I convince him to not be an idiot?


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

He doesn't need to play ME1 to enjoy ME2.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

You can play without ME1... but it just sucks. Especially since the canon is fucking retarded.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> He doesn't need to play ME1 to enjoy ME2.



After playing both ME1 and ME2, there's a lot of parts I know I would've enjoyed far less, like finding out Archangel is Garrus, I would've been like... k, who? But when he was Garrus, I was like HELLS YA. I had a hunch it was Garrus the moment dialogue mentioned he was a Turian. And the cameo of Kaidan/Ashley, would've been less... "Stop being a bitch, Ashley" mad and more "This person sucks"

Legion would also have been way less cool, for me atleast, had I not played the first one.

You'll enjoy the game FAR more if you play Mass Effect 1 first. And Mass Effect 1 is still an amazing game, it would be a huge disservice to yourself to miss out on the first's awesomeness. Why would one wanna not enjoy the first game, which in turn makes the second feel more epic?

I'm trying to convince him to not miss out.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, mainly because ME2 is new and he just wants to play that, and maybe later on hit up ME1. Also the shooting aspect is FAR MORE superior in ME2. And playing ME1, while still being an awesome experience doesn't have as much appeal as ME2.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> I did Legion's loyalty mission before they got abducted...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Really? You couldn't spare one of your dozen characters? When you have far too many anyway?



> OK, so my friend is being really dumb, and wanting to play Mass Effect 2 before playing Mass Effect 1. He knows absolutely NOTHING about the story, characters, etc.
> 
> How should I convince him to not be an idiot?



Tell him to stop being an idiot. ME is great in it's own right and makes ME2 that much better.

He should at least do the main missions if not the side ones of ME1.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 6, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I thought I would rank the crewmates in terms of their personality, this list doesn't include their skills which would be very different most likely.
> 
> Descending order and fairly lengthy
> 
> ...



Zaeed, last?

You must be a Paragon


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

^I'd actually mostly agree with the list. Zaeed sucked.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't play ME1 at all (was considering getting it for £10 but then saw that ME2 was coming out and thought I should just wait for that), and I love every single bit about the game, I'm on like my 5th playthrough :WOW

Your friend will enjoy it just fine  Make sure they gets the Terminus Armor so they get the Blackstorm 



Also, I quite liked Zaeed. DEM SCARZ  In my first playthrough, after getting the Sniper-Headshot 50%+ upgrade I enjoyed having two snipers on my team. I ended up using Zaeed quite a lot actually, for my missions I picked whoever's personality suited the objective at hand, and there was a lot of times I had to ruthlessly blow shit up, so him and Jack got to know each other well


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2010)

Zaeed doesn't suck but he's too peripheral.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

Zaeed dosent suck, you just cant psychoanalyze him 

its good to have some one on your team like that


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

He did nothing for me. Boring character, his side mission was the worst, and the worst design.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 6, 2010)

The main thing I like about Zaeed is his +50% weapon damage.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2010)

I just hope that with the Kasumi DLC they let you talk to her with dialogue options.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He did nothing for me. Boring character, his side mission was the worst, and the worst design.



Did you play as paragon or renegade?

He had one of the best side missions


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He did nothing for me. Boring character, his side mission was the worst, and the worst design.



Really i felt Jacks was  the worst side mission [and i love  Jack]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 6, 2010)

Who else got a happy in their pants when they heard the voices of the Quarian fleet admirals?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> He did nothing for me. Boring character, his side mission was the worst, and the worst design.



easy mission to get renegade points on tho .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2010)

I have finally completed this game. It's a worth sequel. However, I lol'd really hard at the final boss. Really. What the fuck, Collectors, what the fuck.

There is one thing that really suprised me. I have a weak PC, very weak. Mass Effect 1 worked on... 15 FPS. Dropped to 10 during bigger fights. Lowest settings and 800x600 resolution. Looked like crap. But here? Same settings. Take a look.

*Spoiler*: __ 















30FPS. Drops to 25 during bigger fights. Nice suprise. And the game crashed only at two points (when Mass Effect Core closes in the derelict Reaper) and before the cutscene where you leave Normandy SR2 so Joker and EDI can test new IFF.

Gameplay mechanics work. Cover system finally works properly, hacking was acceptable, however resource scanning was a pain in the ass. Fortunetly, it's not necessary. I stripped clean less than a half of all planets, and yet I had more than 400k of each resource, except for Element Zero, I had 60k of it, after buying all upgrades. Never was in a situation when I had to mine more to purchase an upgrade. Credits were pain in the ass, though. Several times I ran out.

Turning this game from RPG with shooter elements into shooter with RPG elements wasn't a bad idea - nice step to the side. I wonder what face will Mass Effect 3 have.

//HbS


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 6, 2010)

please Zaeed is a weak character, no depth at all, the paragon/Renegade doesn't stick either... his side mission was boring, i want to kill my former business partner... big deal (and yes jack side mission was worst).. i have a tendency to love dark/grey characters... Hk-47 (Kotor), Wrex (ME), Shale (DA: O) real characters not some stereotype soldier...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree, Zaeed is a weak character.  I think I would have liked him so much more if they had only given us dialogue options with him.  He has an interesting story, but it would have been so much better if you could talk to him and learn more about him.

I can remember almost all of the conversations I've had with the crew, but when I think of Zaeed, I just think of bad-ass missions he went on, whereas with the other members I can actually recall what exactly they were talking about.


----------



## Razza (Feb 6, 2010)

Zaeed was weak in character maybe but I loved his persona anyway. Besides, I didn't expect much for him for being a DLC character nor do I expect much from Kasumi or whatever it's called.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2010)

Zaeed isn't terrible, he just isn't very deep compared to the other characters.  I think it really takes away from his character when you aren't able to talk to him, you aren't able to interact and grow any sort of attachment.  His stories are entertaining but you aren't really able to get know him other than his base personality.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Really i felt Jacks was  the worst side mission [and i love  Jack]



Nah loved Jack's because despite evidence right in front of her showing her that she wasn't treated the worst she wouldn't accept it. I liked it cause felt like it was the changing point for her.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2010)

You can say Zaeed isn't deep but he's not exactly shallow either. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He started the Blue Suns for god's sake, and survived getting shot in the head after being betrayed by the other co-founder of said group. He is manly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You can say Zaeed isn't deep but he's not exactly shallow either.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



None of that stuff means he isn't shallow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Nah loved Jack's because despite evidence right in front of her showing her that she wasn't treated the worst she wouldn't accept it. I liked it cause felt like it was the changing point for her.



Story wise it was a great misson

i just felt the level design was poor


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 6, 2010)

Ladies and Gentelmen

The Pounce


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2010)

How do Quarians look under their helmets?! 

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ladies and Gentelmen
> 
> The Pounce



I believe that Tali would actually do it with Fem Shepard as well 

needs to play another game of ME with fem Shepard


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

The only female options for fem Shephard are Jack and Kelly, I believe.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

No, just Kelly, and she isn't a proper romance.

ME2's homophobia is it's biggest flaw


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, just Kelly, and she isn't a proper romance.
> 
> ME2's homophobia is it's biggest flaw



As much as I am an open minded man..I would not have enjoyed the sight of ShepardXGrunt..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

They don't play it, no one will make you.

But would it killed Bioware to have have made Miranda or Jack bi-sexual?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKER!

The Director of Mass Effect says the reason there is no f/f romance in ME2 because there wasn't any in ME1.

Apparently Asari aren't women.

He's too smart to actually believe that so it is entirely in reaction to the freak out in the media over the last game's sex scenes.

Way to pussy out Bioware : /


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They don't play it, no one will make you.
> 
> But would it killed Bioware to have have made Miranda or Jack bi-sexual?



On a more serious note,the only reason they introduced gay sex into Dragon Age is because maybe they figured RPG lovers would be a little more open minded about this (DA not really being considered at first a mainstream title) and the fact that elves don't count.. (PA joke)

Mass Effect 2 was far more mainstream and they just couldn't risk another scandal like the one they had for including an ass shot in the first one..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

They didn't even need to have a steamy sex scene, I would have been happy with hand holding so long as their was a _relationship._

I'm more pissed off about the cowardly self-censorship than anything else.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They didn't even need to have a steamy sex scene, I would have been happy with hand holding so long as their was a _relationship._
> 
> I'm more pissed off about the cowardly self-censorship than anything else.



Well..after the SEXBOX incident (courtesy of Fox News and one of the most stupid bitches I have seen in a long time) they couldn't afford the negative attention..


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> On a more serious note,the only reason they introduced gay sex into Dragon Age is because maybe they figured RPG lovers would be a little more open minded about this (DA not really being considered at first a mainstream title) and the fact that elves don't count.. (PA joke)



Yeah, but Dragon Age had the most hilarious and cringe worthy sex scenes ever.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn bunch of pussies...



> Yeah, but Dragon Age had the most hilarious and cringe worthy sex scenes ever.



No kidding.

It was the relationship that mattered. It was character building.

My fave bit was other people discussing it, like people really would.

Dumb Casey : /


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2010)

The simple fact is Mass Effect 2 was planned out to be an male fantasy. They built the game to focus on Man Shepard. Female Shepard is merely an option.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ladies and Gentelmen
> 
> The Pounce



doesn't it really make you doubt tali's "innocent" character?

I mean she basically pinned shepard on the bed and had her way with him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

> The simple fact is Mass Effect 2 was planned out to be an male fantasy. They built the game to focus on Man Shepard. Female Shepard is merely an option.



What bollocks. There's no difference except who you can romance and what you sound like. As much effort was put into the female romances as the male ones.

Never played as Man Shepard. His voice actor sucks.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys need to calm the fuck down. If there is no M/M shep there should be no F/F shep. Shepard is not gay.... and yes male shep voice sucks.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys need to calm the fuck down. If there is not M/M shep there should be no F/F shep... and yes male shep voice sucks.



Yeah, but there should be both M/M and F/F. 

Why not?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, but there should be both M/M and F/F.
> 
> Why not?



Maybe because...Shepard isn't gay?  Just accept it.


----------



## basiK (Feb 7, 2010)

so whats the hook? i played this game for like 15 hours now and im bored shitless of it. missions are repetitive, nothing much to explore for a rpg, and im not wasting any more of my time scanning planets. i havent played the 1st game so maybe thats what im missing. Anyways im letting this go, cbf with it anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

basiK said:


> so whats the hook? i played this game for like 15 hours now and im bored shitless of it. missions are repetitive, nothing much to explore for a rpg, and im not wasting any more of my time scanning planets. i havent played the 1st game so maybe thats what im missing. Anyways im letting this go, cbf with it anymore.



ME1 >>> ME2 

There are things in ME2 that is better than ME1, but I think all the "_WOW_" factor is in ME1. ME2 didn't give me the same feeling ME1 did.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 7, 2010)

basiK said:


> *so whats the hook?* i played this game for like 15 hours now and im bored shitless of it. missions are repetitive, nothing much to explore for a rpg, and im not wasting any more of my time scanning planets. i havent played the 1st game so maybe thats what im missing. Anyways im letting this go, cbf with it anymore.



That you can't play it on a Ps3  .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2010)

Resource scanning... I cleared 3 medium clusters and I had enough resources to buy all upgrades available in the game.

//HbS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys need to calm the fuck down. If there is no M/M shep there should be no F/F shep. Shepard is not gay.... and yes male shep voice sucks.



Except there was f/f in the first game and my Shepard is now defiantly a lesbian and in this game she'd had to become a nun.

And you can't say what Shepard is. Everyone's Shepard is different. That's the brilliance of the character. Players should be able to explore the character as much as possible and making romance m/m or f/f is fucking easy.

And as I pointed it, it wasn't a creative decision but a censorship one.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2010)

basiK said:


> so whats the hook? i played this game for like 15 hours now and im bored shitless of it. missions are repetitive, nothing much to explore for a rpg, and im not wasting any more of my time scanning planets. i havent played the 1st game so maybe thats what im missing. Anyways im letting this go, cbf with it anymore.



The story...The great gameplay and the great design...but maybe none of that matters to you.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Except there was f/f in the first game and my Shepard is now defiantly a lesbian and in this game she'd had to become a nun.
> 
> And you can't say what Shepard is. Everyone's Shepard is different. That's the brilliance of the character. Players should be able to explore the character as much as possible and making romance m/m or f/f is fucking easy.
> 
> And as I pointed it, it wasn't a creative decision but a censorship one.



Technically, Asari in the first game only had one gender and as such weren't female.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Except there was f/f in the first game and my Shepard is now defiantly a lesbian and in this game she'd had to become a nun.
> 
> And you can't say what Shepard is. Everyone's Shepard is different. That's the brilliance of the character. Players should be able to explore the character as much as possible and making romance m/m or f/f is fucking easy.
> 
> And as I pointed it, it wasn't a creative decision but a censorship one.



Asari's are not female, they are mono gender. Listen to your canon in ME1. They said that their features resembles females humans. If you want to make your Shep a lesbian then go romance Kelly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2010)

Just finished the game. Liked it a lot, even better than the first one. And plus, seeing how well bioware incorporated your ME 1 choices into ME 2, it made me really cautious. On every decision I had to make, I found myself wondering how this would affect ME 3. Oh the suspense. 

The interrupt system was probably my favorite new addition, mainly because it was timed. Split second decisions was something ME 1 (And in fact, most RPGs) lacked.

Endgame spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Almost_ got out with everyone alive. Only Mordin died, and that wasn't really my fault. I fully upgraded the Normandy, (Wasn't going to, but when the collectors took my crew, it was payback time.) so that worked out well. Everyone was loyal, so I sent Tali through the vents and had Jacob lead the first team, mainly because Jacob owned and I wanted Legion with me. That worked, then I had Samara hold the shield and had Miranda lead the second team because she obviously wanted to so bad. I sent Thane back with survivors of the Normandy. The I took Legion and Grunt up to fight the Larva Reaper (lol) and had everyone else (minus Thane, of course) hold the door. Mordin died. I hear that happens, even if he's loyal. But I didn't like him that much, so no big deal.

Whether to destroy or keep the base was tough. I finally gave Illusive man the benefit of the doubt because I figured he was smart enough to gun for the Reapers before doing anything selfish. And if he fucks up...well, there's always Mass effect 3 to make things right.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Mordin survived just fine for me.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

Infiltrator class is god mode.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2010)

is that the class with invisibility?

didn't find it really useful


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Lolnub. You get a slow-down whilst sniping, invisibility, AI hacking and with warp ammo you can beast both synthetics and other enemies.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

Muk said:


> is that the class with invisibility?
> 
> didn't find it really useful



Someone hasn't snipe as an Infiltrator. :ho


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 7, 2010)

first playthrough jack ( who wasn't loyal due to miranda fight) died because I didn't get the asari armor upgrade for the ship and tali ( who wasn't loyal)  ate a rocket in the face.

second playthrough with nigh EVERYONE loyal except tali, mordin died as the tech, garrus got stolen by the seeker swarms( means he's dead), samara died on another team and tali died holding the door.

bullshit. so later I am gonna re-do that with legion as my tech, samara as my biotic and miranda as the other team leader.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> first playthrough jack ( who wasn't loyal due to miranda fight) died because I didn't get the asari armor upgrade for the ship and tali ( who wasn't loyal)  ate a rocket in the face.
> 
> second playthrough with nigh EVERYONE loyal except tali, mordin died as the tech, garrus got stolen by the seeker swarms( means he's dead), samara died on another team and tali died holding the door.
> 
> bullshit. so later I am gonna re-do that with legion as my tech, samara as my biotic and miranda as the other team leader.



In order to survive with everyone you need to:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Have Tali/Legion as your tech. 
Miranda/Jacob/Garrus as team leader (both times)
Samara/Jack as biotic
And of course all normandy upgrades. And everyone who has a job should be loyal.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

^  You suck.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> *garrus* got stolen by the seeker swarms( means he's *dead*)



                           .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

Garrus is always working on some calibrations. Made me sad.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

And he still has time to be your bro, drink rum, and make awesome banter


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2010)

Mass effect 3 is going to be interesting. Hopefully bioware will let us have our ME 2 or even 1 party members back, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were cameo only.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

lol horizon just made me rage, everyone's had enough of that colony


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 7, 2010)

out of curiosity, what happens if you let the council die in mass effect 1? what effect does it have on the story?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

well you cant get re inducted int the spectres, which doesnt really do much for you resource wise. and you can only talk to anderson in the presidium.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have ME1 so I'm accustomed to the default story of the Council not being around, does it make much of a difference? I'm starting to think I should get ME1 on the cheap, go through that (making the exact opposite decisions ME2's default story starts with) and then import that character into ME2 and see how different things are.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2010)

Get Mass Effect 1. It's worth it. Just let me note, that while ME2 is a shooter with major RPG elements, ME1 is an RPG with major shooter elements.

//HbS


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mass effect 3 is going to be interesting. Hopefully bioware will let us have our ME 2 or even 1 party members back, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were cameo only.



Everyone but Liara will have to be cameo only, because everyone but Liara has the possibility of dying.

They can't make anyone have any major impact on the main storyline, or they'd have to make like 100 majorly different playthroughs.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 7, 2010)

So far I have not noticed there being much of a difference.  Than again my character that let the council get killed is not that far. Son Goku pointed out one of the differences that I noticed, a second one is a minor detail and it deals with the galactic news.  If you saved the council, mercs or slavers are believed responsible for attacking the colonist.  If the council was killed, extremist of the races that were on the council are believed responsible for attacking the colonist. 

I enjoy stopping for a bit and hearing the galactic news.  I also like stopping for a moment to listen in on some conversation.  The poor bloke who is trying to return something is still at it.  Though it looks like he made some progress as he now has to deal with the ware house and not the shop.  I also listened to an interesting conversation between a Quarian and Turian on Illium.  It makes me wonder if Tali has those sensors installed in her suit.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

When you first land on the Citedal, listen to the sergent telling off the privates.

It's hilarious.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe its the first time you land on the citadel if you bring legion it initiates special dialogue, no entirely sure on this one.


Also where did all the citadel's elevators magically go?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Everyone but Liara will have to be cameo only, because everyone but Liara has the possibility of dying.
> 
> They can't make anyone have any major impact on the main storyline, or they'd have to make like 100 majorly different playthroughs.



False

Shepard can die too, but we know he is gonna be in ME 3

it wont be that hard to bring back all the characters

if thane died then thane isn't in the next one simple as that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2010)

If Shepard dies, then you have to play as the generic Shepard in the third one.

_"...if your Shepard dies in the end of Mass Effect 2, that’s the end of him / her. In that case, you can play Mass Effect 3 as “a” Shepard – just not “your” Shepard."_


----------



## Lucius (Feb 7, 2010)

How many people have to die for the bad ending? Maybe there is a limit. For example if 5 ppl die, Shepard dies too and you can't transfer the save to ME3


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh shit.. I finished my* Insanity* run.  Hardest part was probably recruiting Garrus, Horizon with the 2 Sicon, and getting Legions. Son of a bitch. I will never play insanity again for fun.  

Anyways, Everyone died but *Miranda* and *Zaeed*. *Zero* died by lazer (lol),* Legions* got blew up into dust by a blast (;_, *Thane* got crush by a ledge (T_T), *Moridin *failed at the techs so rocket to the face, *Samara* couldn't hold the team well so she got shot and died, *Garrus* got carried away by _Beez_ (son of a bitch I was trying to save him), No one lead the *crew members* back to the ship so they all died too, and *Jacob* never woke up after he got hit at the end.  *Grunt* was never taken out of the pod so he survived too I guess. 

*WELL*... Nothing of Value was lost. ..


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2010)

How did you lose so many people? lol Were you trying to lose them? Oh, and Tali?

What class did you play with? Soldier?


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm walking through a spoiler minefield here.

I'm about a century late, but I've finally played through Mass Effect _1._ Took me three days, and I regret not playing out all the side missions, but it's hard to play the role of a savior fighting off the imminent destruction of all organic life and still dick around with everything.

Same beef I have with Dragon Age: Origins - you can't play after the game ends ;_;

but my _god_; please tell me they fixed the inventory system, the gun-fighting, and the dialogue options being fallacious.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2010)

TDM said:


> I'm walking through a spoiler minefield here.
> 
> I'm about a century late, but I've finally played through Mass Effect _1._ Took me three days, and I regret not playing out all the side missions, but it's hard to play the role of a savior fighting off the imminent destruction of all organic life and still dick around with everything.
> 
> ...



Yes, they fixed it all, so stop reading spoilers here and go get the game!


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Yes, they fixed it all, so stop reading spoilers here and go get the game!


But Mass Effect was the first game costing at least 20 dollars that I've bought since 2007 - I can't shell out another 50 dollars! I think I'll wait until Mass Effect 3 comes out. 

I'll see you guys on the other side.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2010)

TDM said:


> But Mass Effect was the first game costing at least 20 dollars that I've bought since 2007 - I can't shell out another 50 dollars! I think I'll wait until Mass Effect 3 comes out.
> 
> I'll see you guys on the other side.



Alright. Ignore the spoilers until then.


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Alright. Ignore the spoilers until then.


Don't worry, the majority of what I know consists of "dat ass / dem titties / dem hips" and "EVERYBODY DIES."


----------



## Razza (Feb 8, 2010)

Lucius said:


> How many people have to die for the bad ending? Maybe there is a limit. For example if 5 ppl die, Shepard dies too and you can't transfer the save to ME3



For the ultimate BAD END everyone has to die and then Shepard will grab the edge of the Normandy but fall to his doom because no one was there to pull him up. Though to do this you apparently have to try, as in, don't upgrade anything and give everyone the wrong job to do in the suicide mission.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

Fix inventory and they REALLY fix the shooting.


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fix inventory and they REALLY fix the shooting.


And the misleading dialogue?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

Mean what it says yet they something else? Nope.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

FFLN said:


> How did you lose so many people? lol Were you trying to lose them? Oh, and Tali?
> 
> What class did you play with? Soldier?


I was aiming for Miranda and Garrus as the only two survivors.. but IDK how Garrus got swept by the beez since who ever you picked first to supposed to get swept by the beez..  .. damn it I timed everything perfectly.. except it wasn't so perfect.  I had Tali held the line.. by then it was only her and Zaeed.. somehow she died but Zaeed survived? That fucker.. he should have died too.  

Yep, Solider class + Reave... After playing this.. I really fucking _HATE_ Horizon. Worst part ever on Insanity.  





crazymtf said:


> Fix inventory and they REALLY fix the shooting.


More like they got _RID_ of inventory.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2010)

Made it out with everyone.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, I have a question about saving the crew. Is it an all or nothing deal? Is it possible to save only a few of the kidnapped crew but have a few die? Also, who's the chick who you see get liquefied in the collector base? Was she a part of your crew or was it just some random colonist?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

YEAH!!!  Just beat the game.  Sooooooooo good, plus I made it out with everyone.  I didn't have the heart for my Shephard to get with Kanye though.  I can't leave my beautiful asari shawty.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Hey, I have a question about saving the crew. Is it an all or nothing deal? Is it possible to save only a few of the kidnapped crew but have a few die? Also, who's the chick who you see get liquefied in the collector base? Was she a part of your crew or was it just some random colonist?



Think it was some random colonist.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy shit at the One Piece spoilers.

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit at the One Piece spoilers.
> 
> HOLY SHIT.



Did they release them on the Cerberus Network?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Did they release them on the Cerberus Network?



No..but I would pay for them to do that..along with pictures!


And you actually had the balls to stay with Liara? 

I mean..she basically turned into her  mother (minus the Grand Tetons her mother had).

So all the flaws and none of the strenghts.

How could you be faithful?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> No..but I would pay for them to do that..along with pictures!
> 
> 
> And you actually had the balls to stay with Liara?
> ...



I was faithful to Liara in 1 & 2. No doublecrossing for me.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Just finished_ 




Thane ate a rocket to the face.
Zaeed took a bullet to the gut.
And Miranda was knocked out, I guess.




Question, is it better to start over from scratch or import the previous items? My Shepard is getting close to max renegade, I guess, so I want to know how that would affect a new game.

And can you have a relationship with Kelly? 

She only came to my room for drinks


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2010)

TDM said:


> And the misleading dialogue?


No.

*Shut up*
"Joker, lose this channel".

//HbS


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> How could you be faithful?



How could you not? 

Than again, I only have to worry about remaining faithful to Liara with just my Female Shepard.

I will not feel guilty when I start a new romance with my Male Shepard that had a romantic relationship with Ashely.  My other Male Shepard was not tied down in Mass Effect 1, so he is free to party with no possible guilt trips later. 



			
				Proxy said:
			
		

> Question, is it better to start over from scratch or import the previous items? My Shepard is getting close to max renegade, I guess, so I want to know how that would affect a new game.



As far as I know the morality that you had in Mass Effect 1 does not have an affect in Mass Effect 2.  Of course, the choices you made to get that morality does.  I personally prefer going through Mass Effect 1 than go and play 2 with that character.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2010)

Very tempted to buy game
Very, very tempted


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

so question to all those that finished it already

the illusive man said they found some ancient super weapon that took down a reaper

you guys think that may come into play in me3?

since if you destroy the base, that would be the only way for you to well hope for destroying the whole reaper swarm that's coming to get them


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> so question to all those that finished it already
> 
> the illusive man said they found some ancient super weapon that took down a reaper



He did?


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2010)

Insanity is pretty tough, at least it is with my Vanguard.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He did?



In the first one,a description of a planet said that it had a huge rift on the surface,result of a glancing blow from a hugely powerful mass accelerator.

The Illusive Man found the weapon and its target:"The Sleeping God" Reaper.


But he also said that he thinks that weapon was fired only once I think,being hugely impractical to built or something.


What we should be looking at is  
*Spoiler*: __ 



unknown dark energy causing stars to grow old prematurely..





Also..for all of those that thought that the final boss looked stupid or the fact that it would have looked stupider flying in space once it was complete,
*Spoiler*: __ 



I present to you this picture from the artbook that details how the friend would have flown:





Ohh yeahh..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

just romanced miranda

dear god THEM TITS


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just romanced miranda
> 
> dear god THEM TITS



Pfft..DAT ASS dude..

The thing has a presence of its own and I dare say just as much personality as Miranda..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

who should I pick the escort?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who should I pick the escort?



Mordin.

I shit you not.


At Sasuke:


Yeah..insanity is pretty hard..unless you play Soldier or the next best thing,which is Infiltrator.

Vanguards have been depowered in ME2..


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> In the first one,a description of a planet said that it had a huge rift on the surface,result of a glancing blow from a hugely powerful mass accelerator.
> 
> The Illusive Man found the weapon and its target:"The Sleeping God" Reaper.
> 
> ...



that looks just like any other reaper from the underbelly or something 

so we've got suns exploding as a possible way of killing reapers, but even then they survived black holes

how the hell are you gonna kill reapers that are capable of surviving black holes


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> that looks just like any other reaper from the underbelly or something
> 
> so we've got suns exploding as a possible way of killing reapers, but even then they survived black holes
> 
> how the hell are you gonna kill reapers that are capable of surviving black holes



How the heck it looks like any other Reaper? 

Did you miss the giant skeletal human face and brain bulge? 


And I honestly don't know who could mess with the Dark Energy..could be the Reapers,could be Cerberus,could be someone unknown as of yet..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> Insanity is pretty tough, at least it is with my Vanguard.


Tough luck. Vanguard is almost useless on insanity mode next to adept.



Ciupy said:


> Also..for all of those that thought that the final boss looked stupid or the fact that it would have looked stupider flying in space once it was complete,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't look human...  It looks more like the one that attacked the Citadel.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Tough luck. Vanguard is almost useless on insanity mode next to adept.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't look human...  It looks more like the one that attacked the Citadel.



It has a skeletal human face with a huge brain case and a ribcage as well.

I don't know what people were thinking it was going to look like after it was finished.

What did they expect,that it wasn't going to look like a Reaper at all,that it would have been just a silly Terminator 1billion flying though space like Superman? 

This is how it looks fully finished,integrated as the core of a Reaper Dreadnought!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

finished the game

100% paragon, everybody survived

garrus got shot but shrugged it off

damn he is a badass


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It has a skeletal human face with a huge brain case and a ribcage as well.
> 
> I don't know what people were thinking it was going to look like after it was finished.
> 
> ...



I see the brains... but that's it.  ... the rest looks like a bug. It's interesting cuz they explained (at least I think they did?) the reaper that attacked the Citadel was a combination of organic species so that's why it didn't look like a certain species.. so if the human Reaper is to be made of only humans then I don't see how the image above could come into play... unless they ran out of humans and need some other organic species to finish the job.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> finished the game
> 
> 100% paragon, everybody survived
> 
> ...



Dude..he got shot in my game as well..I shat bricks when I saw that.

I thought that he wasn't going to make it.

Good thing for heavy armor eh?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

pfff he survived getting RAPED by a gunship's gun turret

no way one bullet will kill him


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff he survived getting RAPED by a gunship's gun turret
> 
> no way one bullet will kill him



He has half of his face blown off..

I hoped I could heal him with the MedBay thingy..


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It has a skeletal human face with a huge brain case and a ribcage as well.
> 
> I don't know what people were thinking it was going to look like after it was finished.
> 
> ...




yeah i was wondering how it would have looked like

it lost all of the 'human' aspect except for the brain, face and ripcage

i thought it would at least keep those arms or something but that was gone as well

it looks like a giant octopus with a human face/brain


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> He has half of his face blown off..
> 
> I hoped I could heal him with the MedBay thingy..



yes half his face was gone

and thenhe laughed it off


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Garrus is loved by all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

ofcourse

going on a new run

full renegade on hardcore 

what else is fun other than soldier


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Do insanity. 

Infiltrator is god mode.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

im gonna do another run after this one, with a female sheppard then il do insanity


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus is loved by all.



Seriously, if I were to recommend a Spectre from my team, it would be him.

//HbS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Didn't Garrus actually try for spectre membership? After ME1?

Then he was like "Fuck all this political shit, ima go cap me some evildoers  "

EDIT: Oh wait, he just said he would, not sure if he actually did.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus is loved by all.



Anybody try to sex him up yet?  I saw the option, but I took the highroad and stayed faithful to Liara.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Didn't Garrus actually try for spectre membership? After ME1?
> 
> Then he was like "Fuck all this political shit, ima go cap me some evildoers  "
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, he just said he would, not sure if he actually did.



I think if you chose to kill "Dr. Heart", he tells you that he went back to Spectre training, but chose to go vigilante after seeing just how much red tape even Spectres have.

If you chose to let Dr. Heart go, although it wasn't very far, he tells you that he went back to C-Sec, but became fed up with things there too.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody try to sex him up yet?  I saw the option, but I took the highroad and stayed faithful to Liara.



Garrus is a true bro.. I dun want to romance my bro.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus is a true bro.. I dun want to romance my bro.



Bromance at its best. 

And I want a Hanar on my team after hearing Zaeed's wacky stories.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love this game i am on my 3rd playthrough


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2010)

If you import your Mass Effect 2 character to play again, do you start off with the same equipment and skills?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

you get your skills but equipment i am not sure as i have started a new character each time


----------



## Godot (Feb 8, 2010)

ok, so ive just played through the game. I've tried to stay away from all mass effect content in order to be spoiler-free. Then I got to Miranda's romance scene.



And then I got to the last mission.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I GOT LEGION KILLED



He was so awesome. I'm pretty sure they'd probably push him out the story in ME3, or get revenge killed by reapers, but still 




Overall, I've wasted valuable studying time on this game. If it weren't for the multiple times this game has crashed, then I'd give it a perfect score. But i'll settle with 9/10.

Now to play on insane mode with sentinel or vanguard


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody have the codes or sliders for a "Vin Diesel" or "Jack Bauer" Shephard?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody have the codes or sliders for a "Vin Diesel" or "Jack Bauer" Shephard?





 121.PR6.E8K.L31.MAN.E9P.VK5.7HL.R57.4R8.855.5


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

YES!!!

"I live my life a quarter light year at a time."


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 121.PR6.E8K.L31.MAN.E9P.VK5.7HL.R57.4R8.855.5



Holy shit I had not ideea about this!!!


Edit:They even have Obama and Putin..


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

I have just found the most beautiful FemShep I have ever seen..



And this is her creation code:

641.1EF.617.F7K.RG7.41P.35D.738.SC8.1H7.247.115

Wow.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

^ I hate that hair BTW. 

Fuck yeah! I want to play as Obama... Shit will be money. Put some_ CHANGE_ into the galaxy.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ I hate that hair BTW.
> 
> Fuck yeah! I want to play as Obama... Shit will be money. Put some_ CHANGE_ into the galaxy.





How can you hate this:



.



That's it..new Mass Effect 2 Renegade run as an Adept using her..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

The hair looks unprofessional compare to everything else.  Needs a better hair mod. The face is nice.. but my FemShep is the best.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

hardcore is hard I keep on dying


----------



## FFLN (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> hardcore is hard I keep on dying



Just reload and try a different tactic.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> hardcore is hard I keep on dying


I went from normal to Insanity. You can do it.  Do it for Garrus.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

I got killed by

ONE FUCKING ENEMY


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I got killed by
> 
> ONE FUCKING ENEMY



What class are you?

As a soldier insanity isn't that hard. Having the perfect weapon/ammo for every situation is extremely helpful.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I got killed by
> 
> ONE FUCKING ENEMY



Oh LULZ!!!!  Was it a Husk?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

no one of them ugly vorcha


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no one of them ugly vorcha



When going up against large groups of vorcha/krogan, i'll just snipe, then go down with the krogan shotgun and clean house.

Incendiary ammo of course.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I have just found the most beautiful FemShep I have ever seen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that just the face or does that creation code include her class?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it just me, or does she look like she has to wash her hair badly?

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

that "it was totally worth it" was such a hot line


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no one of them ugly vorcha



Even worst. I think their shield regenerates. 

IDK about Hardcore but on Insanity everyone has shield.. even the damn Husk. Adept is useless. I suggest having Miranda and Garrus on your team. They can both do overload.. tis awesome. Spam that shit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> that "it was totally worth it" was such a hot line



Tali was awesome. Which is strange, because I really didn't care about her at all in the first game. She was so much better than Jack or Miranda.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Even worst. I think their shield regenerates.
> 
> IDK about Hardcore but on Insanity everyone has shield.. even the damn Husk. Adept is useless. I suggest having Miranda and Garrus on your team. They can both do overload.. tis awesome. Spam that shit.



I have them on my team but I still get raped.

It really sucks that you lose all your tech upgrades when doing a new game+

and I wish they made a ME1.5 so we know how the old crew actually reacted to sheppard's death.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> is that just the face or does that creation code include her class?



Just the face.


And I like her hair!

It's emo'n stuff..


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2010)

i like the hair too 

use disruptor bullets to tear down their shields or a sniper rifle for that


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's my shawty Shephard, imported from ME1.



Looks like Renee from 24.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and I wish they made a ME1.5 so we know how the old crew actually reacted to sheppard's death.



They probably talk about it in the _Redemption _series.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh ..._ LULZ_.. Fire crotch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 8, 2010)

New dlc is coming out tomarrow


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 8, 2010)

That FemShep with black hair on the previous page looks mega hot but only PC users can get that hair I think


----------



## Spigy (Feb 8, 2010)

hey all!

I am in need of an ME 2 saved game from just before the Omega 4 Relay, possibly with a couple of members unloyal, but not important.

I already finished my first run, but chose to continue and my saves were overwritten (stupid me, i know).


Anyway, I am trying to record some stuff for a little vid a im putting together and i need the scenes from the relay to the end of the game.

I figured I can change the look of the character to mine using a little tool and that basically gets what I need.


I could replay the game, which I obviously intend, but I would like to have this now 

So anyone feel like helping me?


OH, while I am at it, I may as well ask for a save before you get Archangel. Once again, not too important.


The reason I am being specific is because I am remaking the Launch Trailer for the Female Shepard. The trailer is simply amazing, but I am tired of the Male stealing all the glory   Video editing being my favorite hobby, I thought I remake the trailer as it should be 

of course, that thought was quickly followed by a facepalm when I saw that my saves are not there.


So once again, quick help would be appreciated.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

they need more shops in this game also


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2010)

What's the best armor for an infiltrator type? 

And which character do you all prefer out of the cast?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

i like vanguard and sentienel


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2010)

I just realized the Cerberus DLC armor is the same thing Jacob has...


----------



## Lucius (Feb 9, 2010)

^now imagine tht tight fitting armor on a female shepard


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Shit.. I was fucking around by romancing Garrus last night for the lulz... and damn... now I really do like Garrus. Son of a bitch.  ......... he's awkward it's charming and he's really cute.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 9, 2010)

31 hours in and I finally beat Mass Effect 2.  I still have some exploring to do, but not much.  I am not sure if I want to spend a couple of hours scanning random planets.  I might just load up a guide and find all the ones with anomalies.  I am done with talking to all my teammates except for Legion.  I hope he has some more recordings I can listen to.  

All that I can do now is load up one of my Male Shepards and go from there.  Though, I am not sure if I want to go through the game as an adept.  I am kind of disappointed with the fact that some of your biotic powers can not be used against enemies with shield or armor.  Maybe I will turn him into a Sentinel.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2010)

Or just make an Infiltrator and roll with Warp Ammo as a new game trait.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Go with Infiltrator.. feel like a God.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

what's so good about the warp ammo? never used it xD


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 9, 2010)

Infiltrator 

That was the class I used.  I absolutely loved using the class in both ME 1 and in ME 2.  The sniper rifle of choice was the Widow.  Sure it does not have that many rounds, but that was all you needed.  Even the Harbinger did not stand a chance as he was dust in the wind with only 2 shots.  I even used sniper rifles in the final battles of both ME 1 and ME 2 to deliver the killing blows.  

Aimed down the scope, time slowed down, and than a shot right in the eye.  



Muk said:


> what's so good about the warp ammo? never used it xD



It is effective against biotic barriers, armor and health.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

I finished off the ManReaper with a handgun because I'm gangsta.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Infiltrator
> 
> That was the class I used.  I absolutely loved using the class in both ME 1 and in ME 2.  The sniper rifle of choice was the Widow.  Sure it does not have that many rounds, but that was all you needed.  Even the Harbinger did not stand a chance as he was dust in the wind with only 2 shots.  I even used sniper rifles in the final battles of both ME 1 and ME 2 to deliver the killing blows.
> 
> ...



wait what?

since when did infiltrator have slow time? i thought they had invisibility

soldiers got the slow time ability

doesn't infiltrator have invisibility? which boosts the sniper rifle shot by multiple powers but that is.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 9, 2010)

Operative gives you Sniper Time Slowdown.  When you aim down your scope of your sniper rifle, time slows down.  Depending how you go in operative, it can last for 2.25 second or 2.00 seconds.  Yes, they do have the Tactical Cloak skill.


----------



## Spigy (Feb 9, 2010)

so no one is willing to share a saved file?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2010)

Since we're at Female Shepard and relationships, someone explain this shit to me.


//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy crap 

1. Krogan breed with other species
2. ???
3. PROFIT


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

I think il just restart and make a new character, getting bored of being a soldier


any suggestions?


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you show at pic at the official ME boards ?

The art looks good (FemShep looks good) But what it contains ... Well ... thread lightly lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I think il just restart and make a new character, getting bored of being a soldier
> 
> 
> any suggestions?



Sentinel


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I think il just restart and make a new character, getting bored of being a soldier
> 
> 
> any suggestions?




Infiltrator bitch. Do eet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

1. GET TEKNOLOJI
2. ???
3. PROFIT


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

cuz im in much luvs for boss il do a renegade infiltrator with tali love


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Good boy. Make sure you do it so that only you and Tali survive the mission.. you get surprise at the end.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 9, 2010)

-Hunted by sister- 

Well if you do mate with a Krogan, it might as well be with the best.  After doing Grunts quest my Female Shepard got an offer, though Grunt got three offers.  

You do meet an Asari who's father was a Krogan.  She is simply awesome, with her threat of ripping out a persons spine and then beating them with it.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> cuz im in much luvs for boss il do a renegade *infiltrator *with *tali *love



Both choices are the best ones you can make.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2010)

There's a Krogan wooing an Asari on Illium.  If you go Paragon and convince her to stay with him, then you can see them on Tuchanka.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 9, 2010)

^It's pretty funny, you see the Krogan trying to convince her how great Tuchanka is, when let's face it, Tuchanka is a shithole, it does have Wrex though, so I'll give it that.

Been playing with the sentinel and I have to say it's pretty good, the Tech Armor is quite useful, and you are pretty much equipped to handle anything, you have overload, warp, plus if you add warp ammo or armor piercing ammo you can finish off enemies after using those powers.  The only thing that is annoying is that Tech Armor has the longest cooldown period, it's like 12 seconds, takes forever, but it's pretty much a extra shield so it's a bit of a lifesaver at times.  

I've done Infiltrator and Adept in my last two playthroughs and I think Infiltrator is the best, I love the slowdown on sniping.  Adept wasn't bad, but I just never found myself using all the powers, I would usually just spam warp and mix in some throw, throw is great against husks, one shot kill if the armor is down.

Can we please stop showing that disturbing pic of FemShep and Wrex.  Please?  I'm losing my lunch looking at it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's a Krogan wooing an Asari on Illium.  If you go Paragon and convince her to stay with him, then you can see them on Tuchanka.


Time to visit Tuchanka again.

//HbS


----------



## Godot (Feb 9, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Since we're at Female Shepard and relationships, someone explain this shit to me.
> 
> 
> //HbS



That shit belongs in Sean Connery's thread


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

Epic hoody is mine


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> -Hunted by sister-
> 
> Well if you do mate with a Krogan, it might as well be with the best.  After doing Grunts quest my Female Shepard got an offer, though Grunt got three offers.
> 
> ...



isn't the assari who's dad was a krogan a matriach-bartender 

you can totally question her for all sorts of awesome relationship things. i mean her mom and dad fought it out in the end killing each other 

i had no idea if you did the paragon thing to the love birds that they end up in touchanka

i want to play me1 again just so i can have a save game with all the choices and wrex alive and stuff


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Epic hoody is mine



Im a step ahead of you bro.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

You already have it? Cool 

I ordered one and it went and said I ordered twice and now I've just had £100 taken out of my bank account  Have emailed them, hopefully they sort it out


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

^ I should get mine tomorrow or sooon.. it shipped yesterday.  

*BROFIST*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 9, 2010)

*KROGAN FIST*

I think mine should be shipped in like a week or something, I don't know. Mind you, if I get 2, because they're in limited supply I'll sell it on ebay for a fuckload of dosh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2010)

tommorow I shall do the new campaign

then il do female shepard with garrus luv :ho


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> isn't the assari who's dad was a krogan a matriach-bartender
> 
> you can totally question her for all sorts of awesome relationship things. i mean her mom and dad fought it out in the end killing each other



Yes. She quickly became one of my favorite characters.  You can also find out she had started a family of her own, though it was a bit sad to hear that it did not work out.  I hope we will be able to visit her again in ME 3.  I would be a little disappointed if I could not visit my favorite bar tender.



Vegitto-kun said:


> then il do female shepard with garrus luv :ho



Just do not forget to have the talk with Mordin.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

sentienel is the best class


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 9, 2010)

I HEARD GARRUS MENTION. FUCK YEAH GARRUS.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

this is game of the year! with more dlc


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2010)

Is anyone using the Cerberus armor?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Is anyone using the Cerberus armor?



its ok the color scheme is shit thogh

the shot gun that came with it is bad ass


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried it out.  I like the bonuses it gives you, but i don't like how it looks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Its one ugly motherfucking suit...well not the suit as much as the helmet. And it makes my Shepard look black.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2010)

Only thing I like about the helmet is that you can sorta see your face.  The rest of the helmets that you can't take off completely block off your face.


----------



## Spigy (Feb 10, 2010)

For FemShepard fans!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMAa0DMcRfE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vid           .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

time to show my favorite characters.

Me 
GARrus
Joker X EDI
Tali
Legion
mordin
thane
Grunt
DEM ASS AND TITS
Jacob
samara (pff no sex what a bitch)
jack 
zaeeeeeeeeeed

I honestly wish they put legion earlier in the game


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

DEM ASS AND TITS iz koo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

it has been revealed how tali looks


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

dem ass and tits looks better


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it has been revealed how tali looks



Not sure if want


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

for tali its "THAT NOSE"


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

I know. Whats up with that nose?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

il give something to easen the pain :ho


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

'tis a good start


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a theory 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ILLUSIVE MAN = SHEPARD'S FATHER


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

lol               .


----------



## Lucius (Feb 10, 2010)

what are you talking about..


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

elf ears? o_0


----------



## Lucius (Feb 10, 2010)

believe! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



untill proven otherwise


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

I think we all know that Tali is gonna be hot though. A gift from BioWare for trollin' the gamers in ME2.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet she's ugly but Shepard sees her 'inner beauty'.

..Or her pussy, they're both the same thing to us


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

what if her face IS a pussy? would give a new meaning to giving head

and plz no night elf tali


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2010)

And a face-fuck as well


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys need to calm down. Shit, sucks being the only active female in this thread. No one wants to talk about Thane and his bitter sweet love story. It makes me want to...  baaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I have a theory
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


l o l


... and this is what happened in my game last night.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

Fix it by posting pics of you in nothing but the hoodie, then we will decide a proper course of action.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys need to calm down. Shit, sucks being the only active female in this thread. No one wants to talk about Thane and his bitter sweet love story. It makes me want to...  baaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!
> 
> 
> l o l
> ...



Thane's story is sad indeed

and he is dying of cancer :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Fix it by posting pics of you in nothing but the hoodie, then we will decide a proper course of action.


 Your lost. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Thane's story is sad indeed
> and he is dying of cancer :ho


 At the love scene he comes to your room, and he cries _manly _tears. He tells you about how he said he was ready to die but now that the time has come, with his new found relationship with his son and with Shep, he's afraid and angry at himself for feeling like it. 

Sit was so fucking _saaad_ I never want to romance him ever again.  It was really, a bitter sweet tale... and of course.. I didnt upgrade my ship.. so he got crushed.. feels bad man.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol is that Tali getting completely incinerated?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Lol is that Tali getting completely incinerated?



 With that.. I've discovered how to kill all your teammates. So I'm going for renegade FemShep and Garrus as the only 2 survivors in my current run. Shit will be money.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

shep can be robin while garrus is THE batman


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> shep can be robin while garrus is THE batman


I like where this is going.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard garrus so I ran to this thread 

This game is too addictive even though I've finished a small portion, do you guys have a set team or like to select different members each time, miranda and garrus works well for me and they are so sexy to boot


----------



## Tim (Feb 10, 2010)

I like to switch it up every once and a while now that I actually can. In ME1, I always had to make sure I could decrypt and salvage so I usually used the same team. Rarely is Garrus not with me, though, in either game. lol


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

I use Thane and Garrus as main party... Miranda is super useful on Insanity cuz of overload.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 10, 2010)

I usually pick my team based on how their personalities suit the mission. If I'm recruiting then the Cerberus flunkies Miranda and Jacob are involved, when Jack wanted to blow up a building I figured some hard bastard like Zaeed would want to come along, Tali likes fighting Geth, etc


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

leigion is pretty sweet


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

I like to take Legions to recruit Tali and into the Migrant Fleet for epic lulz. :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

legion is also a badass

I wish we got hold of him earlier.

also did anybody find it sad when he dies how he is going all "no carrier no carrier"

I kinda got sad


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

Someone died on your watch?

Lolnub.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

^ I haven't seen him die like that yet.. and dun intend too. I sold him to Cerberus for 50k creditz. :ho That way I can save him... sort of.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Someone died on your watch?
> 
> Lolnub.



nobody died

but I watched the death scenes

and goddamn tali shakes with anger if you pick legion over her


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

BTW anybody got the ending where their Shep dies? I haven't gotten it yet...  Only one way to find out.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

get some with monrith


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

^ I already know about that... I'm talking about the whole Shepard dies _permanently_ BS Mr. Hudson was trolling us with back in E3'09. That fucker. Scared me shitless.


----------



## Roy (Feb 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> nobody died
> 
> but I watched the death scenes
> 
> and goddamn tali shakes with anger if you pick legion over her



Paragon/Renegade options ftw?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

commit suicide


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Paragon/Renegade options ftw?


I know right. I had everyone Loyal in my first play through.  



ramen321 said:


> commit suicide


Now you're being silly.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

i don't really know how to die in the final mission as i always try to stay alive


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol Banned.

Anyways, ME2 is super fun in the last mission when people start to die... until Garrus dies. ._.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

my garrus deflected a bullet with his ball of STEEEEL

rep for getting that reference.

Started my insane infiltrator run.

AAAAH SHIELDS AND ARMOR EVERYWHERE

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH KROGANS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Calm down. It's not that hard. Scope and snipe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

sniping helps jackshit at the moment + one shot sniper rifle is shit while fighting 6 enemies with shields, I need to shoot each one twice to kill them even with headshots

the slowdown lasts for like less than a half second and by then "SHIELDS DOWN"


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sniping helps jackshit at the moment + one shot sniper rifle is shit while fighting 6 enemies with shields, I need to shoot each one twice to kill them even with headshots
> 
> the slowdown lasts for like less than a half second and by then "SHIELDS DOWN"



Battles tend to be slow at the start.  The best thing you can do for now is rely on your allies to knock out shields.  Also you should always Tactical Cloak than shoot your targets at the beginning.  It will than get to a point where you can wipe out the fodder quickly and save the tactical cloak for the bigger guys.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for my friend to let everyone die...I just can't bring myself to let anyone die.  

Well, maybe Zaeed...never really connected with him.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 10, 2010)

Did anyone else feel underwhelmed by Harbinger? I hope he gains some personality in ME3 or the spotlight gets taken by another Reaper.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

To be fair, nothing can top Sovereign.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd like to see the first Reaper, if such a thing exists. It wouldn't surprise me if the species its based on are mollusc analogs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought they were based off Hanhar.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 10, 2010)

They look more like squid or cuttlefish than jellyfish. I don't think this is coincidental  There's also the Cthulhu connection.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

il just say what joker would say

shit shit shit what the shit

fuck yeah legion

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wufq-g3yak8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh shit guys.. *Remember how I planned to have only Shepard and Garrus survive the last mission*... Fuck. Garrus made it back to the ship, and Shep jumped onto the ship. However when Joker came out to shoot his gun, he got shot so he couldn't help Shep up. (_WHERE THE FUCK WAS GARRUS?!?!?!_) So Shep told joker to go and "Tell them," and with that Shep let go of the ship.... I shed a tear. Sad shit was sad. Garrus was still no where in sight at the end... I hope this was a glitch and not Bioware being lazy. 





Vegitto-kun said:


> sniping helps jackshit at the moment + one shot sniper rifle is shit while fighting 6 enemies with shields, I need to shoot each one twice to kill them even with headshots
> 
> the slowdown lasts for like less than a half second and by then "SHIELDS DOWN"



Use Miranda in your party, she can overload. I also suggest you play with Garrus as well since he can also use overload. They are probably the best for taking out shields. Anyways, I played as Solider on insanity so when I scope I use my Adrenalin Rush as well. Works like a charm.. and does more damage. :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

you know it is kinda sad im now skipping so much of the dialogue except for the renegade ones. I get bored of stuff so easily

Who will RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE if people like tali, garrus and legion arent in your team in ME3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2010)

I want everyone in my team...and by that, I mean everyone from the first and second game.  

I'd like to see a catfight over my Shepard...mmmm, Liara vs. Tali vs. Miranda...winner gets my Shepard.  Unless of course, I can convince them to share.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

something will probably happen to split up the old team again

I mean who thought that the first team would be broken up like that?

I however do think that tali garrus and legion will be in the team for sure


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm glad I let the Rachni live in the first one and helped Legion spread the counter-virus to the Heretics.  Can't wait to see how those decisions play out in the third game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Hudson said Legions will play a big part in ME3 either you killed it or not.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Learn to use ammo. Warp Ammo = killer against shields and armor. I can one-shot pretty much anything by the time I had the widow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I do use warp ammo. 

doesn't help alot.

im scared for the IFF mission because that will be haaard with those OVER 9000 husks


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2010)

Which is better for doing an Insanity run, Infiltrator or Soldier?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im scared for the IFF mission because that will be haaard with those OVER 9000 husks


Oh damn... I remember now. Good luck with that. I was solider so I had assault rifle for that part.  Dun worry, It's not as bad as fucking HORIZON.. that is the colony of _haaate_ and _raaaage_.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

gonna get mordin and GARrus tonight

there shall be plenty of RAAAAGE

especially against that part where you need to close the shutters

I wonder, are the enemies unlimited or do they stop after a while


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

^ They stop after you shut it.  I raged so hard.. there was only 2 secs left and the fucking Krogan shotty me.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do use warp ammo.
> 
> doesn't help alot.
> 
> im scared for the IFF mission because that will be haaard with those OVER 9000 husks



Just play tag with them.  Since they can not climb over stuff, just use that to your advantage.  That is what I did.  I kept forcing them to run back and fourth and did not get hit once. 


> especially against that part where you need to close the shutters



The only real hard shutter to close is the one in the large room.  I think after the first Krogan, that their numbers really thin.  The problem is that you might run out of ammo, at least with your sniper rifle and heavy pistol.  

I just hope I can get Legion and Jack again in my party.  Legion, Jack, and my Infiltrator plowed through everything at the end.  Recently I have been afraid to use an adept in Mass Effect 2.  I am sure that fear will carry onto Mass Effect 3 if it has the same combat system.  I find adepts [Samara] to be very squishy and usually end up being the weakest link in my squad.


----------



## Calgar (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm doing the IFF mission ATM actually. Playing a solider, i took the additional power of shredder ammo from garrius, 2-3 rounds from the assault rifle = dead husk, and this is the rifle from the collector ship with the 80 round magazine. So i'm not having any issues with husks so far.

As for party make up, I'm using Moridin and Miranda. Miranda for eye candy and Moridin for his flame/incinerate power for melting armor


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do use warp ammo.
> 
> doesn't help alot.
> 
> im scared for the IFF mission because that will be haaard with those OVER 9000 husks


IFF missions was difficult for me for another reason. Crash!  those goddamn core, when it opens, it sparks, if I see those sparks, game crashes. Bad older single-cores support on Bioware's side.

Same thing happens on the massacred research station, where you have to turn the mirrors. If I see the beam and sparks, BANG crash.

//HbS


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2010)

If I had to guess I would say Garrus, Tali, Legion, and maybe two others might stay with you for ME3, possibly one of the Cerberus folks and one other.

Ashley/Kaiden will be back, I bet you'll have Wrex for a mission or two, though I sort of doubt you'll have him for the whole game, but I definitely think Bioware will have him involved if he survived ME1.  Liara becomes your main biotic I'm sure.  

The big question involves the top three and how they'll be incorporated into the game since it will be hard to have different storylines depending on who lived and died.  

It really is a massive undertaking since you have to include those characters, but at the same time having backup characters and backup storylines if one of those characters died.

Bioware really can't not include those top 3 if they made it through ME3, they mean to much to the fans and to Shepard...well Tali and Garrus at least.  Legion is important since it's the only geth of its kind, and the Geth will have a major role in ME3 I believe in terms of stopping the Reapers.  

Overall it will be very interesting to see what Bioware will do.  Mass Effect is such a massive universe, and there really will be very different worlds depending on what you did in the first two games.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait I thought Legion said most geth are like him and not like the ones who follow the reapers...did i miss that?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Wait I thought Legion said most geth are like him and not like the ones who follow the reapers...did i miss that?



if I remember right maybe in the Codex or something, it was said only like 5% ( maybe less) of the geth followed sovereign. so more than 90% of the geth do NOT follow sovereign and in fact do not go around killing organics. good thing I spread the counter virus throughout the hive instead of blowing it up. I also let the rachni queen live in ME1. o yes, geth+ rachni+alliance+asari+salarians+turians+volus+elcor+hanar+krogan+vorcha+drell+quarians vs reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

So if I killed the rachni queen, gave Legion to Cerberus, Killed the council, Killed Wrex... then what?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

exactly with reprogramming the geth + destroying the collectors you basically killed all the reaper allies


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Can't reprogram Geth if Legions is given to Cerberus.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

cerberus might of found out about the virus geth


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

Bioware needs to get off their ass and allow Urz to be taken onto the Normandy. It could be the ship's mascot. I feel bad everytime we leave Tuchanka without our scaly friend.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2010)

^I lol the first time I saw Shepard pet him.  "Nice Varren"

About legion.  It was my understading that Legion was one of a kind in that it was able to incorporate more programs in it's body/shell, so it had advanced capabilities compared to the average geth.  This is because it was made to infiltrate organic space and find Shepard.  I just have a feeling that Bioware will want to include it in ME3.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope there's an amiable solution to the Geth/Quarian conflict. From what I've seen, most of the animosity is coming from the latter. Tali isn't even remotely rational about the subject. It wouldn't surprise me if Legion's people would have no issue with reintegration as long as the creators didn't attempt to reprogram or destroy them.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> cerberus might of found out about the virus geth



 Now you're just making up stuff to back up your reasons.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2010)

I am quiting insanity

too fucking hard I died 15 times only during the garrus mission


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 11, 2010)

There's definitely more to Legion than has been let on. He never explains why he grafted part of Shepard's armor onto himself, which can only be because he either is keeping the truth from Shepard that he knows something else about him, or that he is emotionally attached to him (wanna cyber? ) and being a machine can't quite explain it himself.

Btw, in any mission I have with Husks, I use the Flamethrower. IT FUCKING PWNS THEM


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

I already told you guys that Casey Hudson started Legiosn will play a big part in ME3 dead or alive. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I am quiting insanity
> too fucking hard I died 15 times only during the garrus mission


Quit getting a boner over Garrus and concentrate.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

Endgame Spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I understand the purpose of the Reapers' "reproduction" process. It has to do with something Legion mentioned: the unpredictability of organic behavior. All of the old machines are created from the essence of worthy species. I believe this has a distinct effect on how each Reaper operates. A Solarian-based unit would probably hang back and run multiple simulations before it acts, while a Krogan-based unit would resort to the most immediate and brutal use of force. Having Reapers that all behave in a unique manner make them harder to counter. Of course, they're all super intelligent compared to organics, functionally immortal, and they can share data like the Geth to build a consensus.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope Aria returns in some form


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw, in any mission I have with Husks, I use the Flamethrower. IT FUCKING PWNS THEM



the Flame thrower > every thing

geth, yimirs,even harbringer


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

CAIN > Flamethrower.

But yes, flames and or shotties has always been known to work against zombies... just like chainsaws.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

Tali was the most genuine feeling romance option for male Shephard. I hope we get to see what she looks like in ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

I forgot about the flame thrower.... wish I would have remember in my insanity run.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> CAIN > Flamethrower.
> 
> But yes, flames and or shotties has always been known to work against zombies... just like chainsaws.



I carry the Cain around for the whole _badass_ look. Never used it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Use it on the Terminator.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> CAIN > Flamethrower.
> 
> But yes, flames and or shotties has always been known to work against zombies... just like chainsaws.



Cain is the Definition of "Awesome but impracticable"


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Like every main weapon in Gundam. Buster Rifle, anyone?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Like every main weapon in Gundam. Buster Rifle, anyone?



The buster rifle can be shot more then once every level thogh


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2010)

The most I've ever gotten off with the Cain was two shots.  Is it possible to get to three?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

All of the UC Gundams had practical main weapons. It didn't start to get retarded until the alternate universe series.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I hope Aria returns in some form



I  hope that Shiala returns.  If she does, than my Female Shepard is one more step closer to completing her Asari Harem. 



			
				The Boss said:
			
		

> I carry the Cain around for the whole badass look. Never used it.



I used it for the final battle, otherwise I would have been there forever trying to shoot through the armor.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 11, 2010)

I use the Reaper LAZER as my heavy weapon and only use it against big monster bosses and the bigass mechs


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

I felt jipped after buying the rocket launcher. You can run faster than the fucking rockets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I felt jipped after buying the rocket launcher. You can run faster than the fucking rockets.



true i veiw that one as more of an anti infantry heavy weapon


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

I used Cain on the last mission where you have to fight that little eye thingie in the ship... and it killed us all.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 11, 2010)

One for all and all for one


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I hope there's an amiable solution to the Geth/Quarian conflict. From what I've seen, most of the animosity is coming from the latter. Tali isn't even remotely rational about the subject. It wouldn't surprise me if Legion's people would have no issue with reintegration as long as the creators didn't attempt to reprogram or destroy them.



I've been thinking about this.

The Quarian want their homeworld. The geth want a massive space station.

The geth have the quarian homeworld. The Quarians have a massive amount of ships that could possibly be fused together into a giant space station....


----------



## FFLN (Feb 11, 2010)

I prefer using the Grenade Launcher. Faster and stronger than the homing missiles, plus it can take down a group. Oh, and I can get more than one shot off. The Collector Particle Beam is mainly useful for taking down the barriers on Praetorians.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys this is really awesome. Anyone know how I can DL from youtube and turn it into mp3? I'm sad now. 

[YOUTUBE]dh907Gv95dU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey guys this is really awesome. Anyone know how I can DL from youtube and turn it into mp3? I'm sad now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dh907Gv95dU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2010)

I use the Cain on the Praetorians, especially on Harvest.  As much as I would like to use it on two Scions, I seem to be able to run around and spam Warp or Incinerate, before that I run around spaming warp and throw on the husks, it takes awhile, but I can usually make it through as long as I'm aware of my surroundings, nothing is worse that running into a  wall and then get caught by like 4 husks with a scion firing at you.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I've been thinking about this.
> 
> The Quarian want their homeworld. The geth want a massive space station.
> 
> The geth have the quarian homeworld. The Quarians have a massive amount of ships that could possibly be fused together into a giant space station....



Well I see it going two ways. If you did legions loyalty mission and converted the geth, I figure negotiations will be in order. If you killed them they probably retake their homeworld solo. Either way they get an embassy again.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

*REVOLUTIONARY!  EPIC SUCCESS!! *


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone have the Blood Dragon armor and if so, how is it?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 11, 2010)

No thoughts on my Reaper theory?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Does anyone have the Blood Dragon armor and if so, how is it?


I wore it for my Insanity run.. feels good man.

In reality it actually doesn't matter much. Sucks cuz we all know how awesome the helmet is. 



Arishem said:


> No thoughts on my Reaper theory?


People here dun really care for theory. I say post it at Bioware forums.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Arishem said:


> No thoughts on my Reaper theory?



wasnt paying attention what is it


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wore it for my Insanity run.. feels good man.
> 
> In reality it actually doesn't matter much. Sucks cuz we all know how awesome the helmet is.
> 
> ...



I know, right? The way to get it is to have a Dragon Age saved file? If so, is there any way someone can send a saved data file?

If not, then no worries.

EDIT: Morinth can join your group?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

You don't need a save file.  You get it by registering a copy of _Dragon Age: Origins_.

And you can get Morinth if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you kill Samara during her loyalty mission.  Mornith will ask you to take her with you, because she is just as powerful as her mother.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah, I see. RAGE!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)

I have gotten Morinth once, and I never really liked her so I sent her to her death on the suicide mission :ho


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

I will get her today. Believe it!


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 12, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Endgame Spoilers
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Actually this I think is mostly true..but..


*Spoiler*: __ 



They choose just one species that shows the desired features they want ( and that species has to be compatible on a genetic level;The Protheans were not and were just transformed into the slave Collectors) and then destroy the rest to reset the biological life in the Galaxy and see what evolves next.

Since they are machines,and the epitome of technological evolution,I don't think they can advance more than they currently are on this specific set of technology (the mass effect path).

But they would need advancement and variation to survive as a species.

They get that diversity from the species they transform into a Reaper (both preserving that species in a twisted way) and attaining its strenghts for their own gain.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I know, right? The way to get it is to have a Dragon Age saved file? If so, is there any way someone can send a saved data file?
> 
> If not, then no worries.
> 
> EDIT: Morinth can join your group?


You have to have the Dragon Age armor DLC code that came with the game to get it in ME2... and I play on 360 so I can't offer help in that area. However, I am sure you will be able to find save files.. just try google.




RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I have gotten Morinth once, and I never really liked her so I sent her to her death on the suicide mission :ho


 You missed out on one of the _BEST _part of the game. Keep her alive and talk to her after the game. Shit's money yo.


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2010)

^Dying is not awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^Dying is not awesome.


Dieing at the collector's base is not awesome but dying by sex is a different story...


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2010)

She did say that every part of your body would orgasm..sounds kinda fun :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

quitting ME2 untill more DLC`

insanity has pissed me off too much


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Every other class feels so weak when you've played Infiltrator.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

Would you say that Infiltrator is the best class to use for an Insanity play-through?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2010)

I honestly don't see whats so special about infiltrator

I prefer the slowmotion and machine gun the soldier gets


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly don't see whats so special about infiltrator
> 
> I prefer the slowmotion and machine gun the soldier gets



This.

Soldier is hands-down the best class in this game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You have to have the Dragon Age armor DLC code that came with the game to get it in ME2... and I play on 360 so I can't offer help in that area. However, I am sure you will be able to find save files.. just try google.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed out on one of the _BEST _part of the game. Keep her alive and talk to her after the game. Shit's money yo.



I have it for 360 as well. I thought it was possible, but I guess not. That's too much work for one piece of armor, but it does look kickass.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>


Fuck Thane, and fuck those _FUCKERS_ at Bioware for making me feel compel to love his character.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly don't see whats so special about infiltrator
> 
> I prefer the slowmotion and machine gun the soldier gets


Same here. In ME2, I prefer solider over infiltrator. However I have to admit, that I use my sniper rifle just as much as my rifle - I picked Widow over that other assault rifle. I'm not a DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA person, I prefer short, accurate bursts, so I stayed with the other one, that fires 3 bullets per burst.

Slowdown while scoping? Meh, adrenaline rush?

//HbS


----------



## Godot (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Moral of the story: Don't jizz up her nose, Shepherd.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe she has a really, really, really, cute nose.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 12, 2010)

Just finished the game and


*Spoiler*: __ 



 what combo of chars died for everyone else, for me it was legion, tali, thane and jack which fucking sucks


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)

First time for me, it was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane, Jack, and Grunt


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh lulz... Mine was Garrus and Mordin. I rage hard.. almost quit.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Just finished the game and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those who died on me:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin and Samara.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I would rage if either Tali, Miranda, Grunt, or Garrus would have died.




Oh and...

I AM KROOOOOOOOOOOOOOGAN!!! 

EDIT: It was not on insanity i played, it was just normal...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh lulz... Mine was *Garrus* and Mordin. I rage hard.. almost quit.



HORI SHIT WUT


----------



## Sindri (Feb 12, 2010)

I got No One Left Behind on my first go 

I've had to play ME 1 again to run another character through it for insanity on ME 2.  I tried the default Shepard but i just didn't like the choices it made for you.  I can live with the Council and the Rachni Queen dying but killing Wrex? no way.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 12, 2010)

Krogans are badass. Anyone disagree? I would respect, but Krogan... How can one not think that they are badass. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did everyone fall out of the couch , cracking in laughter at the krogan waving and sending love letters to that asari (on illium)...?


----------



## FFLN (Feb 12, 2010)

Haventh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone fall out of the couch , cracking in laughter at the krogan waving and sending love letters to that asari (on illium)...?



Yeah, I loled at that, big time.

For my endgame it was:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thane and Zaeed... whoa, for a moment, I was saying Zane and Thaeed.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I would rejoice of Zaeed was killed. It's the most boring character i have seen in an rpg ever. You know, i really enjoyed punching Zaeed at the end of his loyalty mission with my +25% melee dmg shouldrers.... haha


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> HORI SHIT WUT


I know right... good thing there is reload mission.. 



Sindri said:


> I got No One Left Behind on my first go
> 
> I've had to play ME 1 again to run another character through it for insanity on ME 2.  I tried the default Shepard but i just didn't like the choices it made for you.  I can live with the Council and the Rachni Queen dying but* killing Wrex*? no way.


Anyone who killed Wrex in ME1 is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



FFLN said:


> Yeah, I loled at that, big time.
> 
> For my endgame it was:
> 
> ...


I suddenly have this image of Thane and Zaeed morphing together..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)

I am like Zaeed's biggest fan


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2010)

Zaeed was boring an uninteresting. :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, I liked him  He has backstory with being a founder of the Blue Suns, he survived getting shot in the head (like Garrus ), he has stories to tell about his Rifles, Helmets, Armour etc, he can do 260% damage against Mechs, and on his loyalty mission you can get a goddamn flamethrower 

At least he's not an emo like Thane  or the offspring of a syringe


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

I made it through the Suicide mission without losing anyone, surprisingly enough.

And Zaeed had an interesting backstory, but it could have been so much better if only they had actually let us have more interaction and dialogue options with him.  He was the only party member that I never really connected with.  Hell, I cared more for Legion than I did for him, and I only had Legion for what, two missions?

I just hope that if they do have Kasumi as a DLC, that they'll change that and make her like the rest of the non-DLC party members.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 12, 2010)

It's not that hard to get through the suicide mission without losing anyone.  You just have loyalty, pick appropriate characters for the different roles, and also make sure that most of the upgrades are in place especially the ship upgrades.  I don't get how people are not getting through the mission unscathed.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _For me_ 




Thane
Zaeed
Miranda


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2010)

doing a insanity run through

and playing an infiltrator

is the widow over powered or what  and the time stop for the infiltrator is even more evil than for the soldier 

i still haven't finished the game yet, but i like using garrus and then 1 extra depending on the mission type

been trying to find all the n7 missions, but i am going to skip all the loyalty missions just so i can make it a total suicide mission


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 13, 2010)

Gonna restart the game , I think as soldier but thats what I played in ME1, I finished it as infiltrator and was looking into vangaurd and adept but I am a fan of mind bullets over matter


----------



## Haventh (Feb 13, 2010)

What does people here think of the cain heavy weapon? The neat mass effect weapon that can oneshot tresher maws.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 13, 2010)

The nuke is epic but you can only get like one or two shots off it through an entire level


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Gonna restart the game , I think as soldier but thats what I played in ME1, I finished it as infiltrator and was looking into vangaurd and adept but I am a fan of mind bullets over matter



Biotics aren't that fun in this game, IMO. I dunno... just not enjoying them much. =/


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2010)

Playing as the vanguard is fun. I love to zoom.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 13, 2010)

Is anyone else here thinking FF13 will feel 'outdated' after playing this?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2010)

No. FF13 will feel different, probably give me that fantasy fun feeling. Very different gameplay too. I think I'll enjoy it but not as much as this masterpiece.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm more talking about the story elements. I'm not so sure I'm going to be happy with a story and characters that are 'on rails' compared to ME2.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't care about the straight forward story approach as much as actually caring about the characters. I don't know if FF can reach the amount of detail this one does.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a feeling FFXIII will bore me... just like X and XII did.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 13, 2010)

> Anyone who killed Wrex in ME1 is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I am guessing you would not like my Male Shepard Vanguard.  Than again he was a complete... yeah. :sweat

Though I think I will have Tali melt his icy cold heart. 



Haventh said:


> What does people here think of the cain heavy weapon? The neat mass effect weapon that can oneshot tresher maws.



I like it, but I save it for special occasions.



Hangatýr said:


> Biotics aren't that fun in this game, IMO. I dunno... just not enjoying them much. =/



I find them to be less effective in ME2, just because you have to wait till you get them down to their health in order to use most of them.  Though, they still do make a difference in battle at times.  Being able to send them flying over an edge does help at times.  I am trying to decide if I will go with slam or Reave for my Vanguards bonus power.  Reave will probably win out because it does help, but slam is just so awesome.



Nicodemus said:


> Playing as the vanguard is fun. I love to zoom.



I am going to start my Vanguard in ME 2 soon.  I am going to enjoy going around and charging people with my shotgun.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 13, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I am like Zaeed's biggest fan



Zaeed is awesome :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm more talking about the story elements. I'm not so sure I'm going to be happy with a story and characters that are 'on rails' compared to ME2.



just consider it Retro

seriously thogh, while games like  ME2 are infinetly better'

i dont really have a problem with a linear rpg, i just wish the personalities of the main protagonists varied more


maybe some day Sqaure will take a note from bioware and let you direct your character more


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am guessing you would not like my Male Shepard Vanguard.  Than again he was a complete... yeah. :sweat
> 
> Though I think I will have Tali melt his icy cold heart.



You see this a lot around here for some reason. 



as for zaeed
Maybe if you didn't have to be a huge dick and let those people to die just to get his loyalty he'd be better


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You see this a lot around here for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if your a paragon you can gain his loyalty by punching him in the face an putting a gun to his head


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2010)

Well sorry I sometimes like to murder people during conversations. For that I cant have his loyalty since my paragon wasn't high enough. Money well spent


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> You see this a lot around here for some reason.



And my paragon will be wooing Jack.  

All I know is that I am not going to have another 30 hour game with my Vanguard.  I am going to be cutting some corners, and lets just say not everyone is going to be making it back.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Biotics aren't that fun in this game, IMO. I dunno... just not enjoying them much. =/



I do enjoy 'm, actually. 

As Adapt, Heavy Warp, Pull and Singularity. I keep my enemies on the far side busy with [Wide] Singularity. The ones who breach my defense line are taken care of with a quick release of a Heavy Warp [most enemies can't even take one shot, barrier/armor or not] and (one or) two bullets (to the head) of the M-6 Carnifex Hand Cannon [effectiveness obviously dependent on how close I am to my enemy] and I usually instruct my team to either stay put or go for the kill, and/or use Singularity strategically while they advance. 

As Vangaurd, Pull, Incendiary Ammo and Charge. Fuckin' A. Armors vanish into thin air with Incendiary Ammo. Charge is just insane xD Shotgun takes care of the rest. As Vangaurd, I'm the one who always goes for the kill, point-blank range. No need for finesse, raw power is good too.  

Miranda's Slam is awesome too. I like Miranda, just because she's hot, and I like her accent. xD I just don't like her teeth all that much.  I use her Slam and Overload ability often though. 

That's it for biotic powers. Tech powers are much more useful/awesome, but whatever, I do enjoy biotic. 

On the Insanity difficulty setting, I'll go for Infiltrator [Disruptor Ammo, Tactical Cloak, Incinerate and AI Hacking ] or Sentinel [Cyro Blast, Tech Armor, Warp, Overload]. 

Depending on how well I do on the Hard. xD

Love. This. Game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 13, 2010)

^Don't forget the awesomeness of garrus


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 13, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am guessing you would not like my Male Shepard Vanguard.  Than again he was a complete... yeah. :sweat
> 
> Though I think I will have Tali melt his icy cold heart.
> 
> ...



slam looks cool, but isn't as strong or useful as reave. reave is rape against synthetics and shield, and if you hit an organic they are as good as dead. you might even get a second reave off before the first one wears off.

even then, this is on my SOLDIER. I cannot imagine how much stronger reave would be with a vanguard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Slam is fun but impractical the points spent on it would be better spent on some thing more usefull


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 13, 2010)

yea, I learned on my second playthrough the wonders of reave.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 13, 2010)

Just started my 2nd playthrough as a Male Paragon Vanguard, much more fun than Soldier i think.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 13, 2010)

I would just like to come into this thread and say DAT ASS


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 13, 2010)

Haventh said:


> Just started my 2nd playthrough as a Male Paragon Vanguard, much more fun than Soldier i think.



After 3+ hours with Soldier I figured I should try something different because the pure combat style wasn't doing it for me.  I switched, never went back. Which is ironic, because in ME(1) I played as Soldier on my 2nd playthrough [as a motherfucking bad ass], and had loads of fun, but it can't be helped. 

ME1: Vangaurd [paragon], Soldier [renegade]
ME2: Adept [renegade], Vangaurd [paragon], Infiltrator/Sentinel [renegade]

That's how I roll.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2010)

soldier was fun on hardcore mode, but i picked the wrong specialized weapon for that class

also the assault rifle is awesome, the widow just out beat it in damage way too much

as infiltrator incinerate is a blessing, not having to waste my precious bullets on tearing down armor is always a good thing, head shots are just too much fun not to shoot at

i have not used biotics except for reave

maybe on my 4th play through i'll play a biotic xD


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> maybe on my 4th play through i'll play a biotic xD



Play on insanity. 

I am impressed with some of the stuff people can do.  I wish I had the knowledge to be able to go into files and mess with them, and actually have something good happen as a result from messing with the files.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwYI5t6i0lU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 13, 2010)

I just found out Miranda is 35 

I thought by her looks and shit she'd be 25 

...I still wanna tap dat ass


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2010)

^ 35?


----------



## Razza (Feb 14, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Play on insanity.
> 
> I am impressed with some of the stuff people can do.  I wish I had the knowledge to be able to go into files and mess with them, and actually have something good happen as a result from messing with the files.



And of course these things must be showcased with motherfucking Tyrone Shepard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ 35?



Plastic surgery is an amazing thing 

God i hate her shes just so fucking fake


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2010)

^ Well.. it would make sense cuz they explained in one of the books that people can live up to be about 150-180 years old due to the alien technology.. so people use medicine to look younger.. or something like that.

The only person I know who doesn't use the anti aging shit is Anderson.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

i like there messages that come up at the main menu


----------



## FFLN (Feb 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Well.. it would make sense cuz they explained in one of the books that people can live up to be about 150-180 years old due to the alien technology.. so people use medicine to look younger.. or something like that.
> 
> The only person I know who doesn't use the anti aging shit is Anderson.



He's going to in ME3. After seeing Jacob, I think he's got a bit of scruff envy. ME1 characters look so outdated... except for Joker.

And yeah, those messages make me want to log in every day.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

I want a prequel game where you're Anderson and have Saren on your team


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow I just saw the full trailer of Thane and he seems so awesome. 

I love his last lines.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=745GldW_noo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I want a prequel game where you're Anderson and have Saren on your team



Wow, what an utterly tedious idea.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

I want a mass effect game where your tali or garrus


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't see how it'd be tedious because the writers for the Mass Effect series are awesome 

Although I would prefer a new Mass Effect series (after the Shepard trilogy is finished) in another Galaxy that is not the Milky Way


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

Mass Effet 4: Reaper edition


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I want a mass effect game where your tali or garrus


Garrus!

"Mass Effect: the Omega"

//HbS


----------



## Haventh (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone here know a "shortcut" to get Tali as a squadmate, as early as possible?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't get Tali until you've been to Horizon


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 14, 2010)

I must have missed some stuff.  After going through the entire game and doing all the anomalies, plus random side quests I am still only level 27.  

I should get back to work on my Vanguard but I want to see if I can still get my infiltrator to level 30.  Is anyone else having a hard time getting to level 30, or is it just me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

On your first playthrough you shouldn't be able to get to level 30, on subsequent playthroughs when you have 25%+ on xp you should hit lvl 30 waaay before you hit the last level though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I want a prequel game where you're Anderson and have Saren on your team



If anything, it should be DLC; when you think about it, there wouldn't be much stuff from the book that they would be able to put into a game (most of it was investigating stuff, not much actual action).  




RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> On your first playthrough you shouldn't be able to get to level 30, on subsequent playthroughs when you have 25%+ on xp you should hit lvl 30 waaay before you hit the last level though.



Really?  I got to 30 on my first playthrough when I was about a fourth of the way through the last mission.  Maybe because I had the two extra DLC missions (Normandy crash site and Zaeed)?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

I did those as well, but on my first playthrough I finished around level 26 or so, after doing all the recruitment & loyalty and some bonus anomaly missions as well. Just the way it happened I guess 

And I also wouldn't mind Anderson's story as a comic book, there's a lot of potential in the Mass Effect Universe  Seeing more of the Spectres would be cool as well, so far the only ones we know of are some Asari, Shepard, Saren and Nihlus, who was fodder 

Blasto too


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2010)

Ultimate ME3 Renegade Ending
Shephard heel turns on the galaxy and takes an offer by the Reapers to join them as their newest member: Spectre.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think they would put Anderson's story in a comic book; they already wrote about it in _Revelations_.  

I would like to see the First Contact War in a comic book though.  That and when the Geth first attacked the Quarians.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

Comic book centered around Kal'Reegar


----------



## Freedom rulez (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't wait for the Hammerhead DLC.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I want a mass effect game where your tali or garrus



Almost as bad.

They're not main character material.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

STFU and agree with us


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> On your first playthrough you shouldn't be able to get to level 30, on subsequent playthroughs when you have 25%+ on xp you should hit lvl 30 waaay before you hit the last level though.



First time hearing about that.  I am just worried that I missed three levels worth of stuff.  I did do the Normandy crash site and Zaeed. Even though I did those after completing the base, I doubt they would give you less xp because of that.  

EDIT: Okay I just saw the Long Service Medal.  I guess I will just have to go through the game again as an infiltrator... 



> The New Mako
> 
> I can't wait for the Hammerhead DLC.



I just hope it gives provides a smooth ride.  It was a nightmare at times driving the Mako in ME 1.  But it was also fun driving around and finding random goodies.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

GARRUS is what ever he wants to be 



I dont know about tali though


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Almost as bad.
> 
> They're not main character material.



But I like Tali


----------



## Haventh (Feb 14, 2010)

I just want to play Shepard, i think it is best they keep the playable character as  a human, since not everyone would be comfortable with playing another race.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

I think they will be making a game where you don't play as Shepard.  The Mass Effect series is too big not to have spin-offs.  Besides, in an interview Casey Hudson said that Mass Effect 3 will be ending Shepard's story arc.  When I was reading that, I just noticed how he felt it was important to say that the third game would be the end of that arc, not the entire universe.  I just hope they don't try to make an MMO out of it.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

what sort of biotic powers do u get as an adept xD

i kinda am too lazy to make a new character as going through the whole intro again is a pain


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2010)

I honestly cant see myself playing anybody but shepard

he is perfect


----------



## Bluth (Feb 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> And I also wouldn't mind Anderson's story as a comic book, there's a lot of potential in the Mass Effect Universe  Seeing more of the Spectres would be cool as well, so far the only ones we know of are some Asari, Shepard, Saren and Nihlus, who was fodder
> 
> Blasto too



I don't think we know of any particular Asari spectres, we know that there are Asari, Salarian, and Turian spectres but we don't know any particular ones other than Saren and Nihlus...oh and Shepard of course.

I wouldn't be too surprised if you get a fellow Spectre as a party member, or someone that you at least work with.  It's sort of amazing to think that we haven't seen another one other than Nihlus and Saren, you would think they would work on something that threatens the galaxy.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

I figure maybe a robotic race like the geth would be playable. And at that a huge assumption with massive stretching of the world's canon and with only one possible ending to mass effect 2 for it to even matter.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2010)

Tali in your avy has too many fingers.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

I noticed. I just like the art enough to keep it. It's also taken from a joke, so take your pick.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2010)

Mutant Tali


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

You have a giant synthetic craw fish from deep space for a set and you tell me a quarian with one extra finger is the point of no return?


----------



## Riamu (Feb 14, 2010)

Great game so far


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

How far are you in it?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

I just finished my 4th playthrough. I wanted a particular scenario in this game that I could take with me into ME3, and I've successfully done that, although The Boss will not like the outcome of who died 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted the scenario of quitting Cerberus at the end, but not having the Cerberus flunkies Jacob and Miranda with me. The more I played, the more I realised that in my 3 previous playthroughs, I had activated and gained the loyalty of Legion. I decided that ME3 could be so different if my Shepard doesn't know of the Geth, Heretics, and Old Machine story at all, so I didn't activate Legion and I instead sold him to Cerberus. They may indeed activate him halfway through ME3, who knows?

My love interest throughout the game was Jack, but I fucked her too early and she wanted me to stop pissing around, so I moved onto Tali and jizzed up her nose. In trying to woo Jack I lost the loyalty of Miranda, the dirty little slut :ho This was good for me, as I wanted Miranda to die later on.

Anyway, as I said, the scenario. In the suicide mission, Thane and Garrus () were killed on the ship. I sent Jacob down the vent, and he took a bullet to the face. Grunt, my bromance, led the first fire team and kicked ass, Jack (who I now wanted dead after denying me more pussy) led the second fire team and was shot in the gut. This left me with just 6 people left in my team for the final run  Tali, Grunt, Mordin, Samara, Zaeed and Miranda. I did not want Miranda to live on, so I RAGED when I learnt I could not send her back with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-crew because I figured that because she was unloyal, she'd die. Zaeed helped them back fine and Samara, Mordin and Miranda would 'hold the line' whilst me, my insurance-love Tali and my bromance Grunt would take down the ManReaper.

We started off the mission on those platforms all toting shotguns like manly men and killed everyone. Upon killing the manreaper I decided as I originally wanted to say 'fuck you' to the illusive man and i blew the Collector Base up. Now, I raged when Miranda couldn't be sent to save the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-crew because I wanted her to die, so I danced for joy when only Samara and Mordin returned to the Normandy.

 This will be an interesting save to import to ME3


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 14, 2010)

Thane and *Garrus*
Thane and *Garrus*
Thane and *Garrus*
Thane and *Garrus*
Thane and *Garrus*
Thane and *Garrus*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

I wonder if Thane and Mordin are going to be in the third game.  I mean, both are just about to kick the bucket.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 14, 2010)

well thane still has about a year and while mordin is old i think he still had a few years left. thats more then enough for shepard to kick some reaper ass, have sex with 3 more women, snaping some merc necks, pissing off every major politician, sleep with some more women, attend to joker and edi's wedding, and at least saving the galaxy 2 more times.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2010)

Mordin needs to be at least mentioned, since you can talk him into revisiting the Genophage stuff.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 14, 2010)

I really liked the Soldier class in ME 2, lots of fun. The revenant assault rifle is beast.

The best moment, and "what the hell" moment was when you figured that The Collectors were once Protheans, i think it was quite surprising atleast.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

the 'wtf' music that plays when you learn that makes the scene, as does Shepard's face


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> well thane still has about a year and while mordin is old i think he still had a few years left.



Mordin is living on borrowed time; he's 50 years old.  Most Salarians don't live past 40.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're getting his age from the ME official site, it's wrong


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

When did they say it was wrong?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if Mordin has extended his life with his vast medical knowledge.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2010)

If he found a way to do that, I'm sure he would have shared it with the rest of the Salarians.  He doesn't strike me as the type that would keep it for himself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Arishem said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Mordin has extended his life with his vast medical knowledge.



I was just overwhelmed by the Gar of your set!


----------



## Razza (Feb 14, 2010)

So, I'm sure this has been asked before but which of the *NEW* squad mates was your favorite?

I ask since we're already on this topic for me. Mordin was my favorite, and he was a sleeper hit too. From all the pre-release stuff I had read/seen/watched I had expected Thane to be my favorite and didn't really pay much attention do Mordin (Thane is still up there, tied for second with Legion.) I did Omega first and immediately went and got Garrus because he was my bro from the first game and then did Mordin's recruitment quest just because hey, I was in the area. Didn't expect to use him much but I figured hey, I like him better than Jacob and Miranda so why not. Used him and Garrus for Grunt's recruitment and fell in love.


Plus Garrus's Heavy Overload + Mordin's Heavy Incinerate + my Heavy Warp = everything dies forever.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I was just overwhelmed by the Gar of your set!



"I am pure Krogan. You should be in awe." I love how matter-of-factly Grunt said the latter.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Argh...lads, i require your help..argh

argh...so i finished the game, and thus have a char for ME3, but i have a save before entering the omega 4 relay, if i load from that point and play to the end, is a new character saved for ME3, or not...argh?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 15, 2010)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...lads, i require your help..argh
> 
> argh...so i finished the game, and thus have a char for ME3, but i have a save before entering the omega 4 relay, if i load from that point and play to the end, is a new character saved for ME3, or not...argh?



A new save alongside the old one will be created.

The former one,and the new one with the results you will get after the new try at the S.  Mission.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A new save alongside the old one will be created.
> 
> The former one,and the new one with the results you will get after the new try at the S.  Mission.



Argh...thank god, i was careless, young and foolish i was...argh


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

Did anyone complete Mass Effect Galaxy?  I did, but I still don't know what the bonus is...I heard that it's an extra side-quest, but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> When did they say it was wrong?



For a start it says Samara is 600 years old when in the game she states she's nearly 1,000.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there a guide to ensure that no one dies on my ship in the last mission :ho



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I want a prequel game where you're Anderson and have Saren on your team



I just want to see the turian homeworld and turian females AND what they look like under the armor


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Is there a guide to ensure that no one dies on my ship in the last mission :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



Concerning the ship, you have to talk to everyone on the ship about Normandy upgrades, and then complete the upgrades. There's a giant cannon from Garrus, new armor, and a big shield barrier, I think. 

The tech person who you send down the vent has to be either Legion or Tali.

Holding the line, both times, it can be either Miranda, Jacob, or Garrus. I've had a loyal Grunt do it as well, once he died and Legion lived, and once he lived and Mordin died.

Anyone loyal should be sent to help the hostages get back.

Anyone unloyal might die whilst you're fighting the ManReaper and anyone unloyal fighting the ManReaper with you might die as well.






Dr.Douchebag said:


> I just want to see the turian homeworld and turian females AND what they look like under the armor



There's already concept art going round from Bioware, they are naked but because they're based off of lizard/birds, the men's private bits are concealed and the women won't have boobies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2010)

^Thanks for the help :ho

also:



THIS IS SO TRUE, GARRUS ....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

DID YOU KNOW THAT GARRUS SOUNDS LIKE 'DAT ASS'?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

Razza said:


> So, I'm sure this has been asked before but which of the *NEW* squad mates was your favorite?
> 
> I ask since we're already on this topic for me. Mordin was my favorite, and he was a sleeper hit too. From all the pre-release stuff I had read/seen/watched I had expected Thane to be my favorite and didn't really pay much attention do Mordin (Thane is still up there, tied for second with Legion.) I did Omega first and immediately went and got Garrus because he was my bro from the first game and then did Mordin's recruitment quest just because hey, I was in the area. Didn't expect to use him much but I figured hey, I like him better than Jacob and Miranda so why not. Used him and Garrus for Grunt's recruitment and fell in love.
> 
> ...



Mordin was pretty sweet. His character development was done really well. I also like Thane and Samara... everyone else can die... minus Tali and Garrus of course.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

BTW here is a "_Rap_" song about mining.  

[YOUTUBE]YFCZMEwl_K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riamu (Feb 15, 2010)

The Illusive Man is a great character too in my opinion.

He has a ice cool attitude and those amazing eyes


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

At first I liked Thane because of the fanservice but recently I've come to really like Grunt and Zaeed. 

I wish you could romance Grunt as a femShep


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> DID YOU KNOW THAT GARRUS SOUNDS LIKE 'DAT ASS'?



Garrus

Gar rus

Gar ras

Gar ass

dat ass


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

^ That's crazy.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 15, 2010)

Grunt: "I AM KROOOOOOOOOOOGAN". That alone made Grunt into freaking awesome Krogan. Add the other things and he can only be explained by a word that doesn't exist. Because of his sky high badass level. 

I don't have an liking for Thane though. Not dislike either, i just don't find his character interesting...

Garrus is awesome, i like his attitude. I couldn't help but lol when he talked to Tali, and asked if she missed their talks, ending with Tali saying "I have a shotgun".


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

Grunt is great, I haven't used his unique Shotgun myself yet but I presume it's epic. I also think his art design is excellent. In watching the vids on the Bioware site they state that wanted him to look 'young' and I think they captured that perfectly (without making him to look like a little teeny weeny turtle of course ).


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to have both Grunt and Wrex on my squad in ME3. The bro levels would be over 9000.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

Vanguard is a pretty fun class on casual yo.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 15, 2010)

Razza said:


> So, I'm sure this has been asked before but which of the *NEW* squad mates was your favorite?



Mordin was the best of the new characters. Samara, Thane and Legion were all very likable aswell, but I felt as though Samara's character had much more potential than Bioware explored. Something was just missing, which is a shame becuase she really could have become my favorite character of the entire series so far. She's the very definition of what it means to be fucking hardcore.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ That's crazy.



I am crazy for garrus.no homo


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

I just ordered Mass Effect 1 for £9.99 with BdtS attached 

Will be interesting FINALLY playing a different ME2 without Udina on the new council, Wrex dead, etc


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 15, 2010)

I put anderson on the council for lulz 

but my wrex died, didn't want him to, fucking ashley shot him in the back


----------



## Haventh (Feb 15, 2010)

I put Anderson on the council. No chance in hell i would do a favor for Udina. My Wrex survived, i had already done his loyalty mission, plus i had a great persuade  score. Doing his loyalty mission is alone, enough for Wrex to survive virmire.

When it comes to classes i prefer Soldier and Infiltrator.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2010)

I help we're able to talk to the council when they get attacked in ME3.

Turian Councilman: Shephard, we're under attack!
Shephard: Ah yes, _Reapers_.


----------



## Sindri (Feb 15, 2010)

Found this video on youtube and it makes me wish you could recruit Legion earlier on the 360 version.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxKszB9_RnY[/YOUTUBE]

Also.



Not my picture but i thought it was funny.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I help we're able to talk to the council when they get attacked in ME3.
> 
> Turian Councilman: Shephard, we're under attack!
> Shephard: Ah yes, _Reapers_.



The Turian Councilman makes me rage. Good thing I killed them.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just waiting until I can sit back and watch the Citadel get attacked by the Reapers and laugh because they didn't listen to me when they should have.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeA37SuwumM[/YOUTUBE]
Sincerely: Elcor are awesome conversation partners.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2010)

Hopefully ME3 will have an Elcore party member.

And one of the floaty man-of-war things too.  They've got to have biotics, right?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 15, 2010)

The Hanar! One of them is a Spectre, called Blasto 

However if you've been reading the Cerberus Daily News Reports one of their planets just got Haiti'd


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

Zaeed said a Hanharr once tried to strangle him...wouldn't mind having one on my team.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 15, 2010)

Blasto is a movie character, not a real Spectre, and the Hanar Anti-Defamation League does not approve.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually, I want a Volus on my team...no one would be looking that low, so he could sneak up on everyone.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 15, 2010)

the new party members races in mass effect 3: hanar, elcor, volus, keeper and vorcha the most badass species in the whole galaxy


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

I want Kaiden, Blasto, and the Thorian as party member for ME3.


----------



## Razza (Feb 16, 2010)

If Shepard dies in ME2, ME3 features Joker, Conrad, Blasto, A Lazarus'd Nihlus, Parasini, and Biotic God.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2010)

Let EDI take control of a body or something...maybe an inactive Geth.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope we get to fight off reapers in the homeworld of all or most races in ME3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah.  See all the races unite to fight.  Including the Rachni.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

I think just like in ME2, there'll be new races of squadmates in ME3. Mind you, there's a big enough squad already if you consider ME1 characters will have a bigger role as well


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 16, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Blasto is a movie character, not a real Spectre, and the Hanar Anti-Defamation League does not approve.



But..but..he's got a woman in every port and a gun on every tentacle..


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 16, 2010)

Razza said:


> If Shepard dies in ME2, ME3 features Joker, Conrad, Blasto, A Lazarus'd Nihlus, Parasini, and *Biotic God*.



o god. that part still makes me laugh. a little volus who got toooooooo high, has shit biotics and thinks he is a god.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 16, 2010)

In ME3 they need to upgrade the Cain to the gun that sergeant in the Citadel is talking about that fires at 1.3% the speed of light and is 3 Hiroshima bombs level.

Or whatever weapon killed a reaper 37 million years ago.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> o god. that part still makes me laugh. a little volus who got toooooooo high, has shit biotics and thinks he is a god.



he IS a god, but we are mere mortals to see his greatness


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got my good end game and damn that was nice...

Anyway the people who gets Shepard kill just suck at this and he is the main character in ME3 but you can't use your save data... of course you also suck so it's fair.

After all the main character have voice and Bioware won't put another male and female voice just because your mission was crap.

The only bad thing was Samara damn what milf! She needs a sex scene.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Just got my good end game and damn that was nice...
> 
> Anyway the people who gets Shepard kill just suck at this and *he is the main character in ME3 but you can't use your save data*... of course you also suck so it's fair.
> 
> ...



*You play as another Shep.... you can use your save file, you just can't play your shep. Get it right.*

*You obviously haven't played Dragon Age. Most of your party member can be kicked out early in the game but they have 1000000+ lines. It's insane. *

Zeriouz buiznezz.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 16, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> o god. that part still makes me laugh. a little volus who got toooooooo high, has shit biotics and thinks he is a god.



Actually, he's got no biotics. The stuff that he was high on, presumably red sand, is what gave him those minor biotic abilities. It only works while they're high.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought the experiments they did on him are what caused his biotics.  not red sand.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 16, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> I thought the experiments they did on him are what caused his biotics.  not red sand.



Oh yeah, he did say that they stuck him with needles. Maybe it was a combo of red sand and that poisonous stuff.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

He is a great wind! He sweeps all before him like a.... a great wind!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2010)

They just pumped him full of Red Sand and that other drug...Minagen or something.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

BTW my friends, the FF 13 developer is butthurt as hell.

_ In this review, Motomu Toriyama (director for FF13) attempts to blame his baby's low western review scores as our fault for "looking at Final Fantasy XIII from a Western point of view."

He also goes on to say, "When you look at most Western RPGs, they just dump you in a big open world, and let you do whatever you like..." Then he has the audacity to say this, that it "becomes very difficult to tell a compelling story when you're given that much freedom."

_

The war against the weeaboos and the same-old-shit from Japan goes well, we shall bring our M920-Cain's for the next round


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

well a game can have a good story no matter what type of game is, if the developer are good enough, it´s fun to see the japanese rpg developers realizing they need to change


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

I think FF suffers from too much 'Japan is the only country in the world' syndrome. They made people like Vaan a total fucking gay overlord because 'that's what the demographics wanted'. In Japan. They alienated the western audience because we (just going to state that I'm in England, not America, but we are more or less like the Coen Brothers when it comes to opinions and shit) like our gar people like Shepard, Master Chief and Marcus Fenix.

Then we can actually choose what we want our main characters to do and say these days. They are a virtual representation of who we are! Not some little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who cries like a pussy.


*Spoiler*: __ 





:ho


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> BTW my friends, the FF 13 developer is butthurt as hell.
> 
> _ In this review, Motomu Toriyama (director for FF13) attempts to blame his baby's low western review scores as our fault for "looking at Final Fantasy XIII from a Western point of view."
> 
> ...



post this in the ff13 thread iam in the mood to fight!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

I already did 

And holy crap I just read this from a developer on the Bioware forums



_Your point is null, ME2's sales figures in Japan alone are far higher than that of FFXIII's. Even on it's home turf, with all the massive press about FFXIII, ME2 still had larger sales. _


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I already did
> 
> And holy crap I just read this from a developer on the Bioware forums
> 
> ...



Mass Effect was released in Japan?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes and it would appear that it somehow kicked FF13's ass


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

That's..  that's amazing.  I dun follow Japanese release of games.. so I thought the Japanese lucked out on Mass Effect. GUESS NOT.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

I presume they're bullshitting but I trust Bioware more than I trust Square-Enix these days.

Bioware know how to pop the heat sink


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

_Yeeeah_... they know how to savor that last shot.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

Holla if ya hear me


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Yeeeah_... they know how to savor that last shot.



Yeah and give it to you right in the face.........that came out wrong


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 16, 2010)

Right up the nose 



I wanna investigate it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2010)

OH YOU GUYS.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FFLN (Feb 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I already did
> 
> And holy crap I just read this from a developer on the Bioware forums
> 
> ...



He's not a developer, he's a mod. I think he's a volunteer moderator. Not one of the paid ones.



The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Has the Bioware forums seen that image? I can already imagine the reactions...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a mod. It's a sekret 

How can you gat the cain gun? I'm thinking after this run through I'll start anew.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



have i ever told you that i love you?


----------



## Razza (Feb 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh Garrus, we all know you're gay.

Headless!Shep and Grunt!Shep are my two new favorite things to come out of general ME2 debauchery. 

Edit: Upon further review, Femshep with a male body is my new new favorite thing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'm a mod. It's a sekret
> 
> How can you gat the cain gun? I'm thinking after this run through I'll start anew.



It's an upgrade under prototype.  You need to get enough heavy weapon upgrades first though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I already did
> 
> And holy crap I just read this from a developer on the Bioware forums
> 
> ...



, is this really true? with all the press and knowing the already established of FF in Japan thats......amazing if its true.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Right up the nose
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna investigate it







The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



ME3-We investigate and calibrate Garrus, how does that sound to you boss?


----------



## Lucius (Feb 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I already did
> 
> And holy crap I just read this from a developer on the Bioware forums
> 
> ...



yeah.. thats impossible. that _mod_ doesn't know what he's talking about. ff 13 sold more often then there are 360 owners in japan. now go figure.

that beeing said mass effect 2 is my favorite games of the last 10 years and ff13 probably won't be able to surpass it for me. but i'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't shoot the messenger 

... Shoot the Collector :ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2010)

*shoots collector* :ho

I want a soveriegn and garrus plushie, ok that sounds a bit girly but I don't care :ho



seems its true


----------



## Haventh (Feb 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's an upgrade under prototype.  You need to get enough heavy weapon upgrades first though.



The cain weapon is very awesome, but sadly, not half as good as the other weapons. The only missions i can think of where that is worth taking is Grunt's Loyalty mission, so you can oneshot the Tresher Maw... Reaper IFF mission (one shot core thingy), and perhaps last mission so you can do massive dmg against the final boss.

One shotting the Tresher Maw is fun, everyone keeps bragging on tuchunka, and i think Wrex comments that Shepard is one sick son of a  **.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2010)

That Tresher Maw shit in ME2 is bullshit. I took down 5 of them on foot in ME1 cuz the Mako sucked.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2010)

Now you make me want Hammerhead more


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 17, 2010)

*Yahtzee Has Spoken:*


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YOU GUYS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



how do you get all those extra clothings? i only got like the 4 normal clothing that come with the install


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2010)

PC Modding


----------



## Haventh (Feb 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> PC Modding



I can easily live without that. 

Anyone else here into Sentinel? Love the diversity, and tech armor is awesome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2010)

Haven't tried it yet.  Gonna do it on my next play-through.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2010)

I tried Sentinal but didn't like it with special armor (like Cerberus or Terminus), looks better with an Iron Man Gold & Red coating :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2010)

You talking about the Terminus armor?  Or coloring the armor yourself.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I tried Sentinal but didn't like it with special armor (like Cerberus or Terminus), looks better with an Iron Man Gold & Red coating :ho



DLC armor is retarded anyways, can't remove helmet...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the Sentinel Armor makes special armor like the Terminus look terrible, but it makes the normal N7 armor you have look pretty cool


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the Sentinel class. Probably the coolest looking class.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

any links to pc modding?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

You'll have to look around on the Bioware.Social forums 

Btw, Mass Effect 1 just arrived in the post, so now I'm gonna play that twice (once as default Shep Paragon and then once as femShep Renegade ) and then import those saves over. Hopefully I'll understand more of the plot and story now


----------



## Haventh (Feb 18, 2010)

I prefer using an imported save. You get alot of bonuses, level, resources, credits. Make sure you get rich achievement in ME  1.

I have played through ME 1 so many times. Anyways, ME 2 is the new stuff, and i have import saves. Also, ME 2 best, Tali is LI, and much cooler companions.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished Eden Prime.

Saren :WOW


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

*Red*.... Promise me you will save Kaidan no matter what.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

I expected invisitext


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Save him..  Promise me you will save him..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish kaidan and ash both died :ho

garrus,tali and wrex should be the only people alive. you know that REAL cool people


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

Boss, did you stay faithful to Kaiden?  Or did you cheat on him with Thane/Garrus/Jacob?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *I wish kaidan and ash both died :ho*
> 
> garrus,tali and wrex should be the only people alive. you know that REAL cool people


*You are a Horrible person.*

You Racist against your own kind?  



forgotten_hero said:


> Boss, did you stay faithful to Kaiden?  Or did you cheat on him with Thane/Garrus/Jacob?


Thane is awesome.. but you know he is thinking of his wife when you fuck him.  Garrus is really awesome too and all.. but he is a bro. If Alenko never existed I wold go for Garrus. _WITHOUT A DOUBT_.... As for Jacob... he's black. I do have to say though... his love scene.. I want it to be Kaidan.  ...  ME3 better_ deliver_. 

Stayed true to Alenko... _in my main run_. :ho


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *You are a Horrible person.*
> 
> You Racist against your own kind?



It's not our fault Bioware fails to make good human (party)characters.

Kaidan and Ashely are both horrible characters, and while both Jacob and Miranda are about a million times better and are decent characters, they are still the worst of the bunch.

Jack was pretty good, but she still was worse than any other person in ME2 bar Jacob and Miranda. Except maybe Morinth, I don't know as I never got her. She didn't seem nearly as hardcore as Samara, so fuck her.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *You are a Horrible person.*
> 
> You Racist against your own kind?
> 
> ...





Reported for racism 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I wish kaidan and ash both died :ho
> 
> garrus,tali and wrex should be the only people alive. you know that REAL cool people




Reported for speciesm 


Man soldier is so awesome, still in the early stages but reave is just..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm installing Mass Effect 1 now. I completed is as a saint default male, time to go badass fucking hot woman!

Wish me luck, because I had no fucking patience for exploring planets with the Mako.



What the fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Just started #2.

Immeditaly noticed all the fancy stuff for my old lvl 50 char I had in the first game.

Now I want to go play through the original again to get a level 60 for the extra bonuses here...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  I have a bunch of different saves from the first one, but I ended up just importing my level 60 soldier and then just changing the class in the sequel.  Only time I didn't do that is when I wanted to do a Renegade character.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 18, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> It's not our fault Bioware fails to make good human (party)characters.
> 
> Kaidan and Ashely are both horrible characters, and while both Jacob and Miranda are about a million times better and are decent characters, they are still the worst of the bunch.
> 
> Jack was pretty good, but she still was worse than any other person in ME2 bar Jacob and Miranda. Except maybe Morinth, I don't know as I never got her. She didn't seem nearly as hardcore as Samara, so fuck her.



This is exactly true.

As for Mornith first time through I got her, she's basically Samara but less fleshed out character wise, not much to talk to her about but Dominate is pretty effin cool at times. Group dominate is lols.

Also, it's lol when you "recruit" her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

I saved the game when I was in her apartment, sided with her (thus, granting me the Dominate ability), then loaded that save.  Picked Samara this time, and used that upgrade thing to change my special skill to Dominate.

Going to the Collector base using Dominate and Reave is freaking amazing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you guys have all those DLC's that the Dr. Pepper bottles are giving out?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Reported for racism
> 
> Man soldier is so awesome, still in the early stages but reave is just..


I just said he was black.. which is truuuue. 

I played as Solider with Reave for my Insanity run. Shit was_ mooooney_.  



Han Solo said:


> It's not our fault Bioware fails to make good human (party)characters.
> 
> Kaidan and Ashely are both horrible characters, and while both Jacob and Miranda are about a million times better and are decent characters, they are still the worst of the bunch.
> 
> Jack was pretty good, but she still was worse than any other person in ME2 bar Jacob and Miranda. Except maybe Morinth, I don't know as I never got her. She didn't seem nearly as hardcore as Samara, so fuck her.



Probably true. I liked Garrus and Wrex a lot when I first played. Alenko warmed up to me with his sweet side.  <3 

Jack was a pycho bitch. I want nothing to with her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

Roy said:


> Do you guys have all those DLC's that the Dr. Pepper bottles are giving out?



Yeah.  They're the visors, right?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

They all look gay and sucked.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.  I have a bunch of different saves from the first one, but I ended up just importing my level 60 soldier and then just changing the class in the sequel.  Only time I didn't do that is when I wanted to do a Renegade character.



Well, I think I had only played through once, and hti 50.

Not until you do this does the lvl 60 limit unlock, which I never played a second char far enough for.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

It sucked that I had to import my character over in order to get to 60.  I only got to 57 when I started a new character.  Well worth the time spent leveling up though; I got a bunch of upgrades before I actually had to start mining due to all the bonuses I got.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They all look gay and sucked.



I disagree. They are one of the best looking headgear for ME 2 i think.

My imported save was a lvl 50 Paragon Soldier. I started with 55k of each resource + 330k credits. Didn't bother doing another playthrough for lvl 60, not much that difference in bonuses.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

^ They were ugly and that night vision thingie looked retarded. Still played with it on anyways.  

Also, dun forget you start off as level 5 if you import level 60 character.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah.  Kinda nice having extra skill points at the beginning.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

I have all Dr Pepper dlc 

Those nerd glasses you can get are lol


----------



## Haventh (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ They were ugly and that night vision thingie looked retarded. Still played with it on anyways.
> 
> Also, dun forget you start off as level 5 if you import level 60 character.



I started as lvl 4, not much difference. I don't feel it's worth doing a ME playthrough to get from 50 to 60 for that little difference.

I love the +5 shield strength ones, looks. The +5% power ones are pretty cool aswell, looks kinda nerdy lol. And the recon hood is epic


----------



## Lucius (Feb 18, 2010)

partner look with Thane! what do you want more


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

I've probably already died more on ME1 than I ever did on ME2


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy crap the Mako sucks


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

I restarted my level 48 character in ME1 and played the game again. I'm trying to reach 60, I'm at 57 now. I don't think I'm going to have enough experience left in the game!

I'm already at Virmire. 

I'm almost full Paragon though. Having full charm helps.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

Tali is adorable. I wish they added more dating type conversations though. They should have made a more complete "dating sim" portion of the game. That part was fun. By the end of the game, I was like...that's all the dating type stuff you do?

It felt like more in the first game. More conversations with each of the characters.

I hope ME3 fleshes it out more. I want to have a half quarian/half human hybrid


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 18, 2010)

If Shepard and Tali have a child, which is a quarian with the immune system of humans... win win win?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

I want tali to find a cure for her immune problem and get out of the suit :[

You'd think moridin would be able to do something about it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Holy crap the Mako sucks


Enjoy. 




The World said:


> I restarted my level 48 character in ME1 and played the game again. I'm trying to reach 60, I'm at 57 now. I don't think I'm going to have enough experience left in the game!
> 
> I'm already at Virmire.
> 
> I'm almost full Paragon though. Having full charm helps.


IIRC it took me three runs to get to level 60.  I played Paragon, renegade, then paragon doing all the available quest I get and hit lvl 60 half way. 



MechaTC said:


> I want tali to find a cure for her immune problem and get out of the suit :[
> 
> You'd think moridin would be able to do something about it.


Wut? I DUN EVEN


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> I want tali to find a cure for her immune problem and get out of the suit :[
> 
> You'd think moridin would be able to do something about it.



Get Garrus to do calibrations about it. Sure fire way for success.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 18, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Holy crap the Mako sucks



It is not fun trying to drive up those impossible angles and trying to go around is not much better.  I found Ilos to be really frustrating.  



> It felt like more in the first game. More conversations with each of the characters.



I do agree with you.  Than again, I did not spend a lot of time on the Normandy in ME 1.  I was also off doing something, and only on occasion did I check to see if there was a new conversation available.  I got so ahead of myself one game that I completed Wrex's side quest without even getting to the conversation about his family armor.  It felt like there was less conversations for me in ME 2 because I was constantly checking to see if there was something new to talk about.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Get Garrus to do calibrations about it. Sure fire way for success.



"You know me. I always like to savor the last shot before I pop the heat sink."


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> "You know me. I always like to savor the last shot before I pop the heat sink."



 "wait, that metaphor just went somewhere horrible."

Oh Garrus


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Garrus talk time? I'm always in the mood for some Garrus. :33


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

Garrus talk time is all the time, Unless there is calibrations to be done


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

He tells me he'll be there when I need him.. but when I wanna talk he's always calibrating.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2010)

Tali needs to stay in the suit. 

It adds to her mystery and allure


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2010)

Did they ever in-game explain why it is in the two years you were dead they decided disposable heat sinks would work better than the "letting them cool" did?

Especially since the gun doesn't fire at all without a heat sink now.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

@ Boss: Get him to calibrate you 

@ Proxy 

@ Moogle: No they just say because its geth and faster to reload that makes it gods gift to laser guns.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Did they ever in-game explain why it is in the two years you were dead they decided disposable heat sinks would work better than the "letting them cool" did?
> 
> Especially since the gun doesn't fire at all without a heat sink now.



No they never did. Only thing people "_assume_" is that the thermal clip makes your shot more powerful/faster. Pretty stupid if you ask me. 

If you do Jacobs quest.. the people there were stranded for what.. 8-10 years? Heh.. you still find thermal clips there.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> @ Boss: Get him to calibrate you


A step ahead of you buddy. :33 Sucks my Shep died in that play through..  Oh well.. I'm doing another run..


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 18, 2010)

I think originally Garrus was going to be a late character. I have no evidence for this, but it helps me sleep better at night, instead of believing that bioware would give him only 3 dialogue sequences (5 if you are romancing him).

Watching hidden dialogue videos makes this hope possible.

Edit: Actually watching those makes me believe that originally the game was supposed to be like Dragon Age in that you choose any dossier to go after from the get go. Then they realized that the Xbox Version would be too big for one disc and that switching discs for one dossier would be ass, and that the PC version wouldn't be different...we get only a few dossiers at a time.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> I think originally Garrus was going to be a late character. I have no evidence for this, but it helps me sleep better at night, instead of believing that bioware would give him only 3 dialogue sequences (5 if you are romancing him).
> 
> Watching hidden dialogue videos makes this hope possible.



All romance-able character have 2-3 dialogue speeches unless you want their d-stick.  I am disappointed by this Bioware.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone have any good tali wallpapers? 1920x1200 preferably. I only found like 3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> All romance-able character have 2-3 dialogue speeches unless you want their d-stick.  I am disappointed by this Bioware.



Either that or someone just had TONS of material for Mordin and everyone else got snubbed.

Honestly Mordin seems to just keep talking (not in the way that he actually just keeps talking).


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> A step ahead of you buddy. :33 Sucks my Shep died in that play through..  Oh well.. I'm doing another run..



He brings the wine and the music. Time for some extreme space calibrations


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> All romance-able character have 2-3 dialogue speeches unless you want their d-stick.  I am disappointed by this Bioware.



Yeah this was big disappoint. I wanted to talk tali up. Especially

*Spoiler*: __ 



after the final fight and you can call her up to your room. you should be able to learn a lot more about her...do more than just letting her sit on your lap or snuggle on you in bed




Something that would have made mass effect fucking awesome is if they used that face mapping tech they used in fight night round 4 so you can make shep look just like you if you wanted. That would really get me into the game even more than I already am.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> Yeah this was big disappoint. I wanted to talk tali up. Especially
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


If not even that, Maybe something with the camera. I mean an option is better than none.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> Either that or someone just had TONS of material for Mordin and everyone else got snubbed.
> 
> Honestly Mordin seems to just keep talking (not in the way that he actually just keeps talking).


Yeah Mordin was the only one who was keeping it real. 




Son Goku said:


> He brings the wine and the music. Time for some extreme space calibrations


pek He is so cute too.. that music he plays..  ...  



MechaTC said:


> Yeah this was big disappoint. I wanted to talk tali up. Especially
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Agree. It felt like Bioware took out the dialogues for the shiny graphics. Dunno about you guys but I wouldn't mind if they tone down the graphics for more dialogues. 

... not sure about that last part.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 18, 2010)

you could map your dick to his face. that would be something...a talking shepard wang-face


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

@ moogle so if you did a romance scene, what happens there? 

@Boss: Garrus' taste in music, afterlife wishes it had it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> you could map your dick to his face. that would be something...a talking shepard wang-face


OH YOU. 






Son Goku said:


> @Boss: Garrus' taste in music, afterlife wishes it had it


Chora's Den >>> Afterlife


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 18, 2010)

I seriously don't think it was a content restraint thing, I really believe they just didn't have that much material. You have to remember that in ME1, dialogue conversations were mostly interactive codex entries.

Kaiden: Biotics
Ashley: Alliance/Earth
Garrus: C-Sec/Turians
Tali: *QUARIANS *(I mean good god...)
Wrex: Krogans/Genophage
Liara: Asari/Protheans


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2010)

Chora's Den? 


how bout shepards cabin?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

*Son Goku*: I want Alenko in my cabin. 



NeoDMC said:


> I seriously don't think it was a content restraint thing, I really believe they just didn't have that much material. You have to remember that in ME1, dialogue conversations were mostly interactive codex entries.
> 
> Kaiden: Biotics
> Ashley: Alliance/Earth
> ...


I Object. 

ME1 has more dialogues. Your party member spoke to each other out of cut scenes and they spoke to you when you did side quests... and they felt _alive_. In ME2 they say cheesy lines like "_One down_" when all they did was knock the dude out for 2 seconds.  _Sooooo_ fucking stupid.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Chora's Den?



_WAIT_.. you haven't played ME1?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 19, 2010)

I liked the more liberal use of fuck in this game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

eh... More that half of your team was fuckable.. I guess that counts for something.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Son Goku*: I want Alenko in my cabin.
> 
> 
> I Object.
> ...



Oh you are just talking about natural chatter...yeah that is true, but most of that was in Elevators which they took out.

IMO what they should have done was make the news/commercials natural, this way you couldn't cut the little dialogue your teammates do have by accidentally clicking a sign or something. I always do this when Garrus and Tali have their little chat on the stairs in the Citadel, pisses me off.

Like on Illium, there are spots where you click and your teamates talk about Illium in some way...why should you have to click on this spot? It's like they didn't know how to integrate the soundfiles naturally so they took the easy way out and turned areas into giant sound reels (press this button to get this line!)

Step back from ME1 in every sense. However I was talking about dialogue trees, not just the random talking the squadmates do.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 19, 2010)

I was also disappointed with the lack of squad dialog during the various missions, it seemed like to me that your squad spoke a bit more in ME1, especially during the side missions.  The quality of the dialog was either equal to ME1 or perhaps even better, I thought there were more humorous lines than the first game.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> I seriously don't think it was a content restraint thing, I really believe they just didn't have that much material. You have to remember that in ME1, dialogue conversations were mostly interactive codex entries.
> 
> Kaiden: Biotics
> Ashley: Alliance/Earth
> ...



 Tali sure loved to talk, and I loved to listen. pek


----------



## Bluth (Feb 19, 2010)

You know two characters who I really really hope come back?  Engineer Donnelly and Engineer Daniels.  I loved listening to them, they make a nice duo, almost as good as Joker and EDI.  Like when Ken talks about how he has to deal with Gabby, Tali, and EDI, and then he says that he doesn't know if he can handle the all since he's only one man, or when Gabby teases him about Jack in the hold.  

Bioware I want my Scotty back!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess they should come back...as long as they didn't die.  I mean, it's not like you returned the Normandy 2 and her crew back to Cerberus.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiVM1eKqsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally started playing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

A tech expert eh?  Interesting...hopefully, she'll come out soon.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 19, 2010)

I think ME 2 is better than ME 1 in most ways. ME 1 had more conversation between squadies, but ME 2  had many more, AND MUCH more interesting characters. Bioware really shows here that every character they make, have depth.

I found many of the recruit missions interesting, good story, and loyalty missions was quite good. I disagree with anyone saying that the story in ME 2 is bad, not just the recruit, and character stories, you get to know alot about the collectors, who are quite mysterious. I was like "wtf" when i got to know that they were modified Protheans.

Combat is also superior in ME 2, much more fun, taking cover so much adds  to the fun (much easier to take cover in ME 2), cause it isn't just race through combat like in ME 1, didn't really need cover.

Also, i find the classes much more interesting in ME 2, every class is improved, cool skills and good skills, not to mention different ammo skills.

I am a ME 2 fanboy, i think ME 2 is better than ME 1 in almost every way. However, i do agree that bringing back more squad talk would make the characters feel more alive.  Thats really thhe only thing i miss in ME 2.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't like that you have ammo now. Always liked overheating infinite ammo more


----------



## Haventh (Feb 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I don't like that you have ammo now. Always liked overheating infinite ammo more



I found it annoying at start, then after a few hours i was used to it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2010)

It's common in most games so of course you'll get used to it, but the shooting mechanism isn't exactly the most precise and I'd rather have control over when to shoot than how much too shoot.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

I just hate that you don't have infinite heatsinks. Ah well.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

I have no problem with the ammo system in ME2  It must mean I am more efficient with my ammo than some of the other lame-asses who complain about it too much


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

*Haventh:* I hate you. 


As for the guns, I prefer the heat sink system as well. It fitted with the time period and that shit was all creative and awesome. I don't know about the thermal clips but it wasn't consistence with ME1 and that's the only reason why it bothers me. Only time I really ran out of ammo was on Insanity doing Garrus's quest.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it true that bioware recycles character archtypes?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Wrex is _NOT_ a Murderous Sociopath, and Loghian is _NOT_ an asshole. Who ever wrote that piece of shit obviously played the game once with only one goal in mind. It's not about how much they "_recycle characters_". It's about how the character is being  "presented". That article is so general it's got me riding the rage train.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _WAIT_.. you haven't played ME1?



Sorry to busy fighting a thorian on feros 


And hanging out with garrus in c-sec


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wrex is _NOT_ a Murderous Sociopath, and Loghian is _NOT_ an asshole. Who ever wrote that piece of shit obviously played the game once with only one goal in mind. It's not about how much they "_recycle characters_". It's about how the character is being  "presented". That article is so general it's got me riding the rage train.



Loghain is kind of an asshole. But he's an asshole for all the right reasons!

Wrex don't need a reason to kill.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Is it true that bioware recycles character archtypes?



I know Bioware made the same character type with HK-47 and Shale.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Like the vast majority of women, she looks better not blonde 

But damn she looks good with this colour


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Chora's Den >>> Afterlife


I liked Afterlife much more... especially upper level. When I entered the Den for the first time, I was like "meh". Afterlife did a "WOW NICE" on me.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

Both have Asari dancers, that's all I care about.

And so far, the only time I've had trouble with heat sinks was during the final boss.  For some reason, the Collectors that spawned just weren't dropping heat sinks.  Ended up having to kill the boss with my pistol (think it's called the Hand Cannon, the one you get from Mordin).


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Carnifex :ho

And no I didn't need to look that up


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm trying to get the last ammo upgrade for the cain weapon but I don't get it, does it come under weapons upgrade? (the whole +10% damage thing) or something else, I'm a bit confused


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

You can probably buy it on Illum.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh wait I found them 

Freedom's progress
Kenn’s Salvage (Omega)
Ratch's Wares (Tuchanka)
Mordin loyalty mission
Zaeed loyalty mission (save workers)
Blood Pack Base (N7 Mission)
Blood Pack Communications Relay (N7 Mission)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

I got it by not saving the workers during Zaeed's loyalty mission.  Maybe you only need a few of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

You only need 5.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not used to the shit combat system in ME1


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

It's not that bad.  

What I liked better about combat in the first one was that each biotic and tech skill had their own cool down time, so you could use multiple ones at the same time.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Thing is, I'm on some random planet doing a Mako Geth Incursion. I have to get to this Geth Base, kill the Geth snipers, rocket troopers and one of those Colossus things, and then reinforcements arrive, at which time they kill me and I have to start from scratch again. It's on some snowy planet as well so I can't see that good, I do most of the killing on foot as you get more XP but when the reinforcements come I just get owned badly, again and again


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

Just stay in the Mako for now, if you keep on getting killed.  Use the Mako as long as you can, and if it's about to blow up then get out and kill it on foot. 

The only time I never used the Mako for kills was when I imported my level 57 character over and was trying to reach 60.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I've done without using the Mako except to weaken down the Colossus.

When the reinforcements came, I ran behind a hill, crouched for cover and shot at them whilst they couldn't see me 

Terrain tactics ftw, lelouch turning I??


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Just use Lift on the Colossus. Or AI Hacking.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Sorry to busy fighting a thorian on feros
> And hanging out with garrus in c-sec


lol Thorian.. you would want to romance it.  

GARRUS  



The World said:


> Loghain is kind of an asshole. But he's an asshole for all the right reasons!
> Wrex don't need a reason to kill.


Go read the book.  I can no longer call Loghian an asshole. 

Wrex is awesome....  Dun ever call him a Murderous Sociopath. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>



 Do not want.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 19, 2010)

GAH!! Just had a bad scare.

I turn on my xbox after beating mass effect 2 the other night to find that I am getting an E 68 error (which is supposedly a hard drive problem). My xbox would not work with my hard drive attached!!!  Meaning I would lose all my saved game data including mass effect...

I was so pissed cause I have a new HDD and transfer cable I was meaning to use (first HDD was from my launch xbox).

Luckily I found a lifesaving youtube video to get back into the system with a corrupt HDD . I found the problem...profile was corrupt. I recovered it and everything looked fine...

just to be safe, I am transferring my data to the new HDD right now.  

Almost lost years worth of save games


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

I salute them


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2010)

OH HI THEY DID IT AGAIN



_In Garrus' head_

PLUS! a bonus


//HbS


----------



## Arishem (Feb 19, 2010)

ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 19, 2010)

i can't transfer my data over the hard drive transfer cable. tomorrow I'm buying a memory unit D:

this had better fucking work. I can't lose all my data.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2010)

Good luck *Mecha*. I would be terrified if this happens to me.  

*hbs*: I think I posted that Garrus image a while back with all the spamming and all.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope the Reaper threat isn't resolved through DEM. That would suck big time. Oh well, Bioware's writers are good, so hopefully they're able to come up with a conclusion that's not too convenient. ME3 better have some major losses in store for life in the Milky Way.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is something really fucking annoying. I just went in the "back way" to get into my dashboard to see how large the save files were...and I loaded up Mass Effect 2 to see if my saved game was alright...

Well the bad thing is, I have ALL the achievements I unlocked while playing the game, but I can't continue my ME2 game even though it is still there on the HDD. So I have to play it over again for ME3. Got to seduce tali all over again, not that, that is a bad thing 

but I am really disappointed in this turn of events. Fucking hard drive. All other games seems to work though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

Dear god the Vorscha just won't die, they're annoying bastards...as bad as the Krogans from the first game maybe, but with the added horror of them being fast as hell


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dear god the Vorscha just won't die, they're annoying bastards...as bad as the Krogans from the first game maybe, but with the added horror of them being fast as hell



ahh vorcha love burning them up


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2010)

You know , I want that tank grown krogan in the red and yellow armor when we go to see okeer who refused to join us as a team member. I remember the first time I asked for his help

me: help us get to okeer's lab? 

tank grown krogan: .....no 

me: !!


----------



## Haventh (Feb 20, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I hope the Reaper threat isn't resolved through DEM. That would suck big time. Oh well, Bioware's writers are good, so hopefully they're able to come up with a conclusion that's not too convenient. ME3 better have some major losses in store for life in the Milky Way.



I think we will see some massive space battles in ME 3, after all, one of the ending scenes in ME 2, is the reaper fleet heading for populated space.

I would love to get the chance to say "told you so" to the council, even for my paragon.

Turian councilor: "Shepard, we are being attacked by..."
Shepard "Ah yes reapers."

ME 3 being the conclusion to Shepard's story i am quite positive that Bioware will cook up some epic stuff that will be remembered for a long, long time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2010)

What I'm looking forward to the most in the third one is getting back with Liara.  Hopefully, she won't be all cold and detached as she was in the sequel.  I liked her better in the first, where she was all innocent and kind.  Now, she's talking about flaying people and crushing people into tiny bits.  Hopefully, she won't be too mad that I cheated on her...but then again, maybe she's open to that sort of thing.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2010)

^ YES!! I'm looking forward to get back with Alenko.  He is superior to all. pek


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> You know , I want that tank grown krogan in the red and yellow armor when we go to see okeer who refused to join us as a team member. I remember the first time I asked for his help
> 
> me: help us get to okeer's lab?
> 
> ...



oh that tank krogan was fun

yeah i wanted him too, i was surprised to find him refusing my sexy fem shep


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, guys! It is possible to noclip around and see what's under Tali's mask during her love scene.


//HbS


----------



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it true that all bioware's games feel exactly the same?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2010)

HBS: Lol, I should've seen that coming.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Is it true that all bioware's games feel exactly the same?



No, BioWare isn't like Bethesda.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, BioWare isn't like Bethesda.



The chart says differently


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2010)

Difference between Bioware and Bethesda is I actually give a shit bout the story in Biowares games


----------



## Stalin (Feb 20, 2010)

neodmc you like bioware?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2010)

The chart is sooooo generalized it can apply to any game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ YES!! I'm looking forward to get back with Alenko.  He is superior to all. pek



what about garrus?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> what about garrus?


If Alenko was a LIs in ME2 I could careless about Garrus.  Romance or not, Garrus will remain, and will always be my _bro_.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2010)

This chart is mistaken at some points. For example, Underdark is nowhere near "ruins of sprawling ancient civilization", it's a fucking cave with cities where dark elves and nasty sentient shit live. Not different from the surface, except elves are black, and there's no sunlight.

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If Alenko was a LIs in ME2 I could careless about Garrus.  Romance or not, Garrus will remain, and will always be my _bro_.



Not much of a bro though, always busy with calibrations trying to avoid talking


----------



## Bluth (Feb 20, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Is it true that all bioware's games feel exactly the same?



A lot of them are similar in some ways, but I would say the worlds are different, for instance Jade Empire is a much much different universe than Mass Effect.  You could say that a lot of Square-Enix games are the same.  Bioware has a formula to their games, but that formula is perhaps the best in RPGs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Is it true that all bioware's games feel exactly the same?



I've never felt that way.  For me, that would be like saying that Starcraft and Warcraft feel exactly the same.  Meaning that, it's an RTS, you have to mine resources, and build units.

With Bioware's games, I feel that it's an RPG and you need to level up and what not.  When I'm playing one game, I've never thought, "Hey, this happened before in this other game".

Closest I've ever come to that is calling Kaiden Carth, because they have the same voice actor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've never felt that way.  For me, that would be like saying that Starcraft and Warcraft feel exactly the same.  Meaning that, it's an RTS, you have to mine resources, and build units.
> 
> With Bioware's games, I feel that it's an RPG and you need to level up and what not.  When I'm playing one game, I've never thought, "Hey, this happened before in this other game".
> 
> *Closest I've ever come to that is calling Kaiden Carth, because they have the same voice actor.*



Please tell me you've read Mock Effect.

Please someone here tell me they've read Mock Effect


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2010)

First of all I'm probably more of a Bioware fan than many of you since I liked their games even when they weren't love interest injected (thus pre-female demographic).

Baldur's Gate, is possibly the best RPG ever created. I really wish bioware had gone the extra mile to rekindle their long forgotten alliance with Wizards of the Coast in order to make another game in the Forgotten Realms setting (instead of creating Dragon Age which is infinitely more simplistic, but they are building it up and I did enjoy Dragon Age, just saying Thedas is no Faerûn).

I didn't make the chart, I'm just saying that Bioware has a few cliche's that are present in all their games, but honestly by Dragon Age and Mass Effect, they have now dedicated most of it to homages on past material, and inside jokes that only people who have played their past games would enjoy.

However the comment that Bethesda is more generic is recockulous. Bethesda is known for the Elder Scrolls Series, but honestly only Morrowind and Oblivion are similar (and certainly not in story like most Bioware games)

Arena is completely different from Daggerfall which is completely different from Morrowind and Oblivion (and Fallout 3 for those who clamor to THAT idea).

And lets not forget, most of the games Bethesda has produced have been SPORT/RACING games. Which I doubt the person who made that comment was referring to.

Bioware/=/Bethesda they aren't even competitors.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Please tell me you've read Mock Effect.
> 
> Please someone here tell me they've read Mock Effect



Never heard of it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Please tell me you've read Mock Effect.
> 
> Please someone here tell me they've read Mock Effect



Care to give a link?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish Jacob looked like this. I would hit him so hard he would regret having a penis. 






Dr.Douchebag said:


> Not much of a bro though, always busy with calibrations trying to avoid talking


Exactly..  He makes me sad...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Please tell me you've read Mock Effect.
> 
> Please someone here tell me they've read Mock Effect



Is this it?  



And Boss, is that version of Jacob hot enough that he would make you forget all about Kaiden?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

The fuuuck is this Mock Effect. tl;dr 

Anyways, *Hero*,  Jacob has a pretty shitty personality.. (Called Garrus clutterbone, was a bitch to Thane and Tali) ..... so no.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn, can't believe you're so loyal to Kaiden...very, very impressive.

I mean, I always told myself that in my first play-through I would stay loyal to Liara.  Then I saw Miranda...and Tali...and Kelly...and Subject Zero.  Now, it looks like my fifth play-through will be when I stay loyal to Liara.  Unless of course, that DLC for Kasumi (if it's real) comes out first and she's a romance option.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2010)

Jacob was my bro right behind Grunt and Mordin.

Garrus was a bench warmer along with Legion and Zaed.

Jack and Tali were my girls.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> And Boss, is that version of Jacob hot enough that he would make you forget all about Kaiden?



Yes. That's a very...annoying place to read it though. 




The Boss said:


> The fuuuck is this Mock Effect. tl;dr



Read it. trust me. It's hilarious.


----------



## Haventh (Feb 21, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> First of all I'm probably more of a Bioware fan than many of you since I liked their games even when they weren't love interest injected (thus pre-female demographic).
> 
> Baldur's Gate, is possibly the best RPG ever created. I really wish bioware had gone the extra mile to rekindle their long forgotten alliance with Wizards of the Coast in order to make another game in the Forgotten Realms setting (instead of creating Dragon Age which is infinitely more simplistic, but they are building it up and I did enjoy Dragon Age, just saying Thedas is no Faer?n).
> 
> ...



I am a Bioware fanatic, so perhaps we are on the same line? 

I agree about Baldurs Gate, very well done rpg. I still remember it, it is just so good, story, characters. 

I think Dragon Age was very good, i didn't care that the system was more simple, i play rpgs for the story and the characters. However, i think it is impossible to compare Baldurs Gate and Dragon Age, completely different games with very different systems, both are very good. Pretty much as any Bioware game, very good but i wouldn't compare them unless you are talking about KOTOR 1 & 2 or ME 1 & 2.

About cliches, i really don't care aslong as the game got good story and characters.

Bethseda and Bioware can't be compared, they make completely different type of games and rpgs. Bioware has more a focus on companions for example, Bethseda not so much focus on companions, there isn't any in their elder scrolls games. Not saying it's bad, just diffferent.


----------



## Al Capone inactive (Feb 21, 2010)

I played this game for a few ours. And i mus say, that i´m really disappointed of that game. Everybody said how incredible this game should be, allegedly one of the best games that would released in the last time. 
And now, i have played it, and the playing doesn´t make much fun. 
Well, the story told good, but the gameplay is boring. Everytime the same.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Damn, can't believe you're so loyal to Kaiden...very, very impressive.
> 
> I mean, I always told myself that in my first play-through I would stay loyal to Liara.  Then I saw Miranda...and Tali...and Kelly...and Subject Zero.  Now, it looks like my fifth play-through will be when I stay loyal to Liara.  Unless of course, that DLC for Kasumi (if it's real) comes out first and she's a romance option.


How can I not? The other love interests (LIs) isn't exactly my cup of tea.... tempting, but knowing Alenko still has feelings for FemShep was enough to make me wait for him till ME3.  The females LIs has it easier than the male. On my male run, I romanced Liara and cheat on her with Miranda. :ho _OOOOH GOODIES_.  Drama time in ME3. Oh BTW I did do another female run, and She hooks up with Garrus.  No Thane.. his story is to damn depressing. donotwant.jpeg .. but if Thane was human... it would be a different story. :ho 






Nicodemus said:


> Yes. That's a very...annoying place to read it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... tl;dr  facfic isn't exactly my cup of tea.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone who thinks Baulder's Gate is the best RPG ever hasn't played Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 21, 2010)

Isnt this more like an opinion?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2010)

My opinion is that Baldur's Gate is the greatest RPG ever.

//HbS


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't like Baldur's Gate. And i just bought this game (ME 2), time to get started


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

I played the first Baldur's Gate that was on Xbox.  It was really fun; only thing that I didn't like about it was that the limit of how many items you could carry were based off of weight.  Other than that though, it was a pretty fun game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2010)

But that's logical 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck logic in video gaems.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck logic in video gaems.



Amen to that.  I don't play games expecting or desiring logic to be present.  You're casting spells and fighting alongside elves and dwarves to defeat trolls or floating eyes. 

Besides, I prefer the fantasy element to the realistic element.  At least, for most RPG's that's true.  I like logic to be present in FPS's.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 21, 2010)

Magic pockets, they carry everything.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a balancing issue, this is a GAME afterall, if there wasn't a limit it wouldn't be challenging...Now I'm not saying this from a Bioware standpoint I'm saying it from any game, cuz Bioware sometimes fucks up loot *coughME1cough* so it isn't like it's perfect, but honestly most games have caps on items because if their weren't the player would be overpowered.

Legend of the Dragoon is a game where this is a very good example, through out the entire game you could only have like 30 items....but this was because if you didn't the game would be OMGWTFBBQ easy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not saying that I wanted to have an unlimited inventory.  I just didn't like how your inventory was limited by weight.  I would have preferred if they had done it like in the _Final Fantasy_ series or _Mass Effect 1_, how you were limited by a number of items, rather than the weight.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I would rather every game have the attachment case from RE4 so I could organize it in my own special way...but we're both going to just have to move on


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Magic pockets, they carry everything.


There was one in each Baldur's Gate. Infinite space, no weight at all. But if a special monster in Baldurs Gate 2 hit you (forgot the name, it was some kind of ghost eating magic items) that magic bag usually disappeared first, along with everything inside.


NeoDMC said:


> It's a balancing issue, this is a GAME afterall, if there wasn't a limit it wouldn't be challenging...Now I'm not saying this from a Bioware standpoint I'm saying it from any game, cuz Bioware sometimes fucks up loot *coughME1cough* so it isn't like it's perfect, but honestly most games have caps on items because if their weren't the player would be overpowered.


Hahaha, halfway ME1 I realised I had several hundred items in my backpack. Half of which were weapons. 

But yeah, it's a balancing issue. It prevented you from making fuckload of money (from loot) in a single moment (which happened in ME1, "get 1kk credits" was the first non-story related achievement I got) 


forgotten_hero said:


> or _Mass Effect 1_, how you were limited by a number of items


Huh?

//HbS


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2010)

No, not opinion.  It's a simple statement of fact.  Planescape: Torment is superior to Baulder's Gate.

If you don't think so the only possible position is you haven't played Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> No, not opinion.  It's a simple statement of fact.  Planescape: Torment is superior to Baulder's Gate.
> 
> If you don't think so the only possible position is you haven't played Planescape: Torment.


I have. It's a matter of an opinion.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds more like fandom


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Huh?
> 
> //HbS



Unless I'm going crazy and somehow mixed up the inventory of _Mass Effect 1 _with another game, there was a 150 item cap.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Unless I'm going crazy and somehow mixed up the inventory of _Mass Effect 1 _with another game, there was a 150 item cap.


I spent 2 hours selling various items. There was much more than 150.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm...strange.  Because I remember a notice coming up when I was at 130 items or so saying that I was reaching the 150 item limit.  And then if I opened a locker or something with three items inside it and already had 148 items, I had to omni-gell one of the items in the locker.

I looked it up online, and it says that 150 is item cap...I'll check the game tonight.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 21, 2010)

"You can carry no more than 150 items at a time. The game will warn you when you get near that limit. "-ME Wiki

found it


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Unless I'm going crazy and somehow mixed up the inventory of _Mass Effect 1 _with another game, there was a 150 item cap.



It just so happens that in ME1 every item weighed exactly 1lb...WHERE'S YO GOD NOW!?!?!?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

Goddamn maybe I shouldn't have split up my team to help Garrus out when I go to recruit him. Shepard and Morin are being murdered in the basement


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

What difficulty are you playing on?  

Also, if it gets too hard, you can just restart the mission.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> What difficulty are you playing on?
> 
> Also, if it gets too hard, you can just restart the mission.



Normal, it's the stupid Vorsha in the Garage I think it is, get half way across before more pop out and gun me down before I hit the switch to drop the grate.

Hmm maybe I should have taken Jacob and left Mordin with Garrus...

It's not that hard, just a lesson in patience...don't want to restart the mission that will mean I have to go and redo the tedious decoding minigames games again for the credit datapads.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Use your heavy weapon. Take them all out in one hit.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2010)

Well it really depends on what class you are playing as.

Soldier: SPRAY!!!
Sentinel: Tech Armor mixed with Warp spam
Adept: Warp...always Warp
Engineer: Incinerate (Why no initial shotgun Bioware?)
Infiltrator: Point and Click
Vangaurd: Warp...wait oh shi (pull and incendiary ammo)

Your teammate is...inconsequential on normal difficulty.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Playing as Adept sucks so hard in ME2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked playing as Adept...I keep on spamming Singularities while Grunt and Garrus attack everyone trapped in my Singularity.  Of course, this is on Normal...don't think Adepts would be any better on harder difficulty settings.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

I have yet to play as Adept though.. since I already know how "_awesome_" it is to have a power that does nothing to armor/shields. That and I hate the machine gun with a passion.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what Warp is for.

But if you hate the machine gun, then yeah, don't play as an Adept.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the main issue is that Bioware decided to implement a enemy system that nullifies biotics...especially at higher difficulties.

At lower difficulties Adept is probably my favorite class in terms of having fun with enemies. Throw and Pull are fun to just fun when you hotkey them and just wail on enemies (low cooldown a must obviously). It's just that as a "Power gaming" class it is just too weak. At higher levels even the weakest enemy has a shield or armor. And god forbid you run into a enemy that has all 3. Thank god Warp is so useful or the Adept would be unplayable.

Oh and protip for new gamers...Heavy anything (example: Heavy Throw) is completely useless. Any enemy you encounter in the game will have friends, and if they don't, I doubt your Heavy Slam will help.

Wait exnay that...Heavy Warp is useful...but Warp anything is useful.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's what Warp is for.



It just sucks if you have to rely on just Warp for most of the game.  It would make me feel as though I do not contribute much to the group, and in a sense it would make me believe that I am dead weight.  In ME 1, when a room filled up with Asari Commando's I was scared.  Now if the same thing were to happen in ME 2, I think I would laugh and steam roll right over them.   

If I am going to be squishy, I might as well be an Engineer.  You can at least use Overload, Incinerate, Reave, and send in a Combat Drone.  Maybe I will give adept a shot one of these days, but I am sure I will be disappointed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

GUYS.

YOU *NEED* TO CHECK THIS OUT



MIND.BLOWING.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 22, 2010)

If I've never played Mass Effect 1 before, will I be at an extreme disadvantage if I try out ME2? I saw one of my friends playing it a while ago and thought it looked pretty nice. I was actually thinking of getting the first game to try out but its either sold out or not being sold at the stores I know so I'm thinking of buying ME2 first.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Importing a savegame gets you to level 2 (lol), some money, some alignment points.. that's about it. 

It's just more interesting to see the choices you made affect the actual story.

For example I had this choice to let a species live in the first game, or kill them. 

Now in the second game a random asari delivers a message to me from that species, saying they're waiting and will help me in my final battle

Does this translates to an additional helping force in the third game? I can't wait to see just how far the results of my actions go.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> If I've never played Mass Effect 1 before, will I be at an extreme disadvantage if I try out ME2? I saw one of my friends playing it a while ago and thought it looked pretty nice. I was actually thinking of getting the first game to try out but its either sold out or not being sold at the stores I know so I'm thinking of buying ME2 first.



i've never played ME1 too! I thought i was goin to be at a disadvantage but in ign review put my mind to rest.

the game gives you option of importing your character from ME1 or start afresh by answering some wierd questions XD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait for ME3 when instead of the Mako we will be mounting and using the rachni queen


----------



## Haventh (Feb 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Playing as Adept sucks so hard in ME2.



Adept doesn't suck. You just don't understand how it works. The thing with adept is to combine powers, they are powerfull, it's just you who are using them wrong.

If you import lvl 50 me character you get to lvl 4 (if i remember correctly), and if you got rich achievement you get lots of money and resources, i got 330k credits and 55k of each resource.

If you import lvl 60, i think you will start at lvl 5, don't think you can start higher, unless you import an me 2 character.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 22, 2010)

Haventh said:


> Adept doesn't suck. You just don't understand how it works. The thing with adept is to combine powers, they are powerfull, it's just you who are using them wrong.
> 
> If you import lvl 50 me character you get to lvl 4 (if i remember correctly), and if you got rich achievement you get lots of money and resources, i got 330k credits and 55k of each resource.
> 
> If you import lvl 60, i think you will start at lvl 5, don't think you can start higher, unless you import an me 2 character.



it's lvl 3 for 50 and 5 for 60.

I got all the money you mentioned there, and didn't find it to be that much.  After scanning 2 planets, I wasn't able to buy everything from the weapon stores in the Citadel afterwords.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Scanning planets doesn't get you money


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Scanning planets doesn't get you money



it only gives you materials to upgrade but no money 

its weird like that 

you should get credit for finding mineral


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2010)

No, like yahtzee put it in his review

You should get resources by shooting it out of a space monster's face in a manly battle 

Or by making out with alien chicks 

Shepard the resource whore. 
"Oh wow shepard, that was nice. How much will that be?"
"50000 bux"

Shooting anal probes to deserted planets (why the fuck is saturn unexplored? The normandy can't be the first ship to molest its planetary crust) isn't exactly the most exciting thing


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2010)

but u got lots of money in me 1 from scanning planets  and finding resources

its like the economy suddenly changed from me 1 to me 2

over the course of 2 years


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Importing a savegame gets you to level 2 (lol), some money, some alignment points.. that's about it.
> 
> It's just more interesting to see the choices you made affect the actual story.
> 
> ...



Rachni Party member for the win!?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

Haventh said:


> Adept doesn't suck. You just don't understand how it works. The thing with adept is to combine powers, they are powerfull, it's just you who are using them wrong.


You wanna start some shit up in here or something?  I love adepts, that doesn't mean I'd love to play as one. I just said they suck, I wasn't attacking you... go fap and chill out.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol hey Boss 

I'm gonna get to Virmire soon, who should I kill, Ashley or Kaidan? 

I think Kaidan :ho


----------



## Draffut (Feb 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Scanning planets doesn't get you money



I was more refering to spending money on probes and fuel.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I was actually thinking of getting the first game to try out but its either sold out or not being sold at the stores I know so I'm thinking of buying ME2 first.



If you're playing on a 360, you can buy it through LIVE.




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I was more refering to spending money on probes and fuel.



I had the same problem first time around, so now I only probe planets when I need the resources.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Lol hey Boss
> 
> I'm gonna get to Virmire soon, who should I kill, Ashley or Kaidan?
> 
> I think Kaidan :ho



Oh hey Red.. 

You kill Kaiden I will block you. ...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Kill Ashley, she's fucking annoying in the second game.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Kill Ashley, she's fucking annoying in the second game.



She was a twat in the first game, so I killed her ass there.

And had my sex scene with the Asari. (female char)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Kill Ashley, she's fucking annoying in the second game.


Can you leave both Kaidan and Ahley to die?

By the way, why the fuck can't you sell resources  I ended my first ME2 run with around 500k of each resource, except for element zero, 70k.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 22, 2010)

wrex survives. +1,000,000,000,000 Credits


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can you leave both Kaidan and Ahley to die?
> 
> //HbS



No, one will always survive.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> wrex survives. +1,000,000,000,000 Credits



THIS. I <3 Wrex. So awesome when he comes back in ME2.

At first I was all like.. pffffftt.. the fuck Tuchanka looks like shit... 5 mins in...  <-- my face when I saw him. FUCK YEAH!! TUCHANKA!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked that Varren you could get to follow you around.  And then bet on him in the ring.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I had killed ashley. Space nazi. Though I thought she was better looking than the asari in terms of a romance...just barely so D:

I am playing an adept in my new game. It's not that bad, but I am having a bit more trouble than when I was a soldier. I hate that you can only use a pistol and machine pistol. Wish I had my sniper rifle back.

For my last play through (paragon) I'm going to play a class that has sniper and biotics. Not sure which that is, but I'll figure it out when i get there.

PS. If you want to get uber minerals really easy, just go to the Hades Nexus. 8 worlds and 7 are rich. You only have to do a quick five min scan to get about 15 uber mineral spikes (15 probes) and the planet is pretty much always depleted after those uber spikes (you don't have to probe the tiny spikes at all this way and it still gets depleted). Then you should have enough minerals to do all the necessary upgrades on the ship and have a ton left over for the other upgrades. 

So basically...just go for rich worlds and only mine the uber spikes. You'll have more resources than you know what to do with and it only takes about an hour to get all the resources you need for the major ship and weapon/armor upgrades.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm probably going to pick up a sniper rifle for my adept when I get to the Collector Ship.  I already have the submachine gun for close range and it's close enough to being an assault rifle, so I don't think that I need a shotgun or assault rifle.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I liked that* Varren you could get to follow you around*.  And then bet on him in the ring.



wait.. wut... ?!?!? WHERE?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm probably going to pick up a sniper rifle for my adept when I get to the Collector Ship.  I already have the submachine gun for close range and it's close enough to being an assault rifle, so I don't think that I need a shotgun or assault rifle.



you can use a gun that your class doesn't permit if you pick it at the collector ship?

That's pretty nice...but too late in the game for me :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

On Tuchanka.  You know that Krogan that sells stuff?  The one that will give you a discount if you complete that mini-quest where you kill those monkeys using the turrets?  Well, buy that meat that he sells and give it to the Varren (think his name is Urz).  After feeding him, he'll follow you around.

And then near the place where you use the turrets to kill the monkeys, you can bet on your Varren in a dog-fighting ring type of thing.  Just make sure to save before you bet, because he can lose a fight and die.



MechaTC said:


> you can use a gun that your class doesn't permit if you pick it at the collector ship?
> 
> That's pretty nice...but too late in the game for me :/



Yeah.  If you already have access to that gun, then you'll get a special gun.  Shotgun is the Krogan Shotgun, Sniper is the Widow, and Assault Rifle is the Light Machine Gun.  Otherwise, you can just get access to use those types of weapons.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Lol hey Boss
> 
> I'm gonna get to Virmire soon, who should I kill, Ashley or Kaidan?
> 
> I think Kaidan :ho



Ashley always go with Ashley...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

brb, sexing Miranda 


question: can i sex more than one crew member??


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

According to the Masseffectwiki you can.  Personally, I have never tried it.



Scroll down to the bottom, under the heading "Mass Effect 2 Romance Mechanics".


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 22, 2010)

Technically in 2 you can. one squad mate and kelly chambers


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> On Tuchanka.  You know that Krogan that sells stuff?  The one that will give you a discount if you complete that mini-quest where you kill those monkeys using the turrets?  Well, buy that meat that he sells and give it to the Varren (think his name is Urz).  After feeding him, he'll follow you around.
> 
> And then near the place where you use the turrets to kill the monkeys, you can bet on your Varren in a dog-fighting ring type of thing.  Just make sure to save before you bet, because he can lose a fight and die.



 I always bet but I never find out how much I win, or lose. Shit I bought that meat but didn't know I can feed it to that Varren.  Gonna do that in this current play thorugh.



Emperor Joker said:


> Ashley always go with Ashley...


I like this guy. He knows what he is talking about. 



@lk3mizt said:


> brb, sexing Miranda
> 
> 
> question: can i sex more than one crew member??


I think you can have renegade sex with Jack, then romance another party member.. I think.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't like Ashley  I'm trying to romance Liara but she's a bit nervous


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't like Ashley  I'm trying to romance Liara but she's a bit nervous



That's what I liked about her, she nervous and cute about it. She opens up after a few conversations though, but she nevr loses that innocent side of her in the game...not until ME2 though apparently.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

She'll flay me alive 

I'm at the bit where I can ask her if she's a virgin, she says yes and then I can choose to say 'let's wait till you're ready' but then it feels in the conversation that she cuts me off completely 



The Boss said:


> Oh hey Red..
> 
> You kill Kaiden I will block you. ...


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>



Don't be intimidated, send him to his doom.  I played ME1 4 times, and I sent Kaidan to his doom 3 times. 

With that said, I finally completed my third play through of ME 2.  I think I am going to take a break and play a game of DA.  I am getting bored of the conversations... been hearing them to many times.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I always bet but I never find out how much I win, or lose. Shit I bought that meat but didn't know I can feed it to that Varren.  Gonna do that in this current play thorugh.




I think you win like 500 credits.  

Hmmm...turns out that if Urz loses, he doesn't die...he just goes to the vet or whatever and you can get him back when you leave Tuchanka and come back.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like this guy. He knows what he is talking about.



Do you like me? I killed Kaidan on all of my ME1 playthroughs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

You're a dead man.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll probably make Ashley stay behind so that the dynamc of a manShep & Kaidan on Horizon makes things different, rather than seeing another manShep/Ashley 'but we had sex0rz!' moment on that colony


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

Even when I act like a dick to Ashley, I still kill Kaidan because he's worthless.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

I let Kaiden live in two of my six playthroughs.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

GUYS I NEED YOUR HELP!

LEGION OR TALI!!?


WHICH DO I CHOSE?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> GUYS I NEED YOUR HELP!
> 
> LEGION OR TALI!!?
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For the final mission?  Or are they arguing after you did both of their loyalty missions?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For the final mission?  Or are they arguing after you did both of their loyalty missions?



YES THEY ARE! 

i love them both 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the options i have are:
1. back off, Tali
2. Legion, stop transmitting





what do i do!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2010)

wait you dont have enough paragon/renegade to make both happy?

...that sucks :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm assuming that you don't have enough Paragon/Renegade to pick those dialogue options.  

Do you have anymore sidequests to do?  Because you can side with one and then (I'm pretty sure about this) you can talk to the other one later and if you're Paragon/Renegade is high enough, you can regain their loyalty.  

Also, if you have enough Element Zero, redo your skill point allocation and max out your class power and pick the specialization that gives plus 100% Charm/Intimidate points.

If all that fails, then...well, I'd go with Tali because i would rather sleep with Tali than Legion.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm assuming that you don't have enough Paragon/Renegade to pick those dialogue options.
> 
> Do you have anymore sidequests to do?  Because you can side with one and then (I'm pretty sure about this) you can talk to the other one later and if you're Paragon/Renegade is high enough, you can regain their loyalty.
> 
> ...



i have enough sidequest to do. but how do i escape the choice of answering the question? i'm stuck lol. i have to answer for the game to progress.

i want to sleep with Tali but Legion looks useful.

i already fucked up with Jack vs Miranda cuz i wanted to sleep with Miranda, i sided with her (even though i felt she was wrong)

damn you bioware  making me feel guilty over a game 

are u sure that if i gain enough paragon/loyalty points, i can regain their loyalty?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah.  If you already have access to that gun, then you'll get a special gun.  Shotgun is the Krogan Shotgun, Sniper is the Widow, and Assault Rifle is the Light Machine Gun.  Otherwise, you can just get access to use those types of weapons.


i loved the assault rifle, its not accurate but 400+ ammo is just amazing


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> i loved the assault rifle, its not accurate but 400+ ammo is just amazing



freaking awesome against geth :ho

tis my new fave weapon


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2010)

its freakin awesome against everything

put it on cryo ammo/fire ammo and jsut watch everything freeze/explode

also you misread forgotten heros post i think, he said you can make one mad at you but get them to like you again after you get more renegade/paragon


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm will telling Mordin recreating the Genophage was a mistake decrease my chances of winning his loyalty I wonder....



Lord Genome said:


> i loved the assault rifle, its not accurate but 400+ ammo is just amazing



Agreed, expecially considering all the other weapons i'm constantly monitoring the ammo clips.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

@lk3mizt: If you side with Legion, Tali will never sleep with you though. Even if you regain her loyalty later.



Emperor Joker said:


> Hmm will telling Mordin recreating the Genophage was a mistake decrease my chances of winning his loyalty I wonder....



Short answer: No.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> its freakin awesome against everything
> 
> put it on cryo ammo/fire ammo and jsut watch everything freeze/explode
> 
> also you misread forgotten heros post i think, he said you can make one mad at you but get them to like you again after you get more renegade/paragon



oh okay.

i'm going to chose tali now.

God save my soul :nailbiting


damn, just sided with Tali :S


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Looked it up.  And it says that you can regain their loyalty.  So you can get Subject Zero's loyalty back.  And Legion's.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2010)

^ thanks for your help!

guys, what is your fave activity on ME2?

mine is mining a planet from rich to abject poverty!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Romancing my love interest.  Inviting her up to my room after I beat the game.  Using AI-hacking or Dominate on enemies and see them turn on their allies.  

There's a bunch of things...but mining planets is NOT one of them.  I think it's really boring...


----------



## Draffut (Feb 22, 2010)

Quick question.

What the fuck do I make with Palladium (stil learly in game).

I am sitting on basically a full bar of the stuff.  But I have almost no Iridium or Platinum.  So I don't want to go mining and have any Palladium I get go to waste.  But there is shit I want to buy wit hthe other 2 resources I cannot, becuase I am so low on them.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 22, 2010)

my favorite activity is doing tali 

Rocking it out with garrus


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a lot of Palladium, but relatively few research projects for it to go into. I too end up with a buttload of it.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

Eventually you'll use it a bit, but you use Platinum 100x more than you use anything else.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got over 1,000,000 credits on ME1 but I still don't have the achievement  I'm currently doing the Feros mission, will I get the achievement once I finish that? 

Ah, I just went out into the Mako, killed a Geth and got the achievement, nice  Don't I get something special for ME2 now as well? More start-up money? I already start with 200k


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think you start with even more money.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

300k if memory serves me right.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooo nice, thank you gaiz


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


>


Damn right.. 




forgotten_hero said:


> I think you win like 500 credits.
> 
> Hmmm...turns out that if Urz loses, he doesn't die...he just goes to the vet or whatever and you can get him back when you leave Tuchanka and come back.


Oh shit.. I just played ME3 for 3 hours.. but ahven't landed on Tuchanka yet. 




Kyοn said:


> Do you like me? I killed Kaidan on all of my ME1 playthroughs.






@lk3mizt said:


> GUYS I NEED YOUR HELP!
> LEGION OR TALI!!?
> WHICH DO I CHOSE?


You didn't get your Paragon/Renegade all the way up? :ho


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

I. HAVE. FINISHED. MASS. EFFECT. 2.

and now, i go to bed 

10 straight hrs of gaming isn't good for your health 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus, i lost like 3 crew members  I'm going to replay the final stage on easy and see what happens. MUST. GET. THAT. ACHIEVEMENT.




@The Boss: no :ho

how do i know which are the paragon answers and which are the renegade answers? I'd like to replay ME2 twice. Once all paragon. one all renegade.


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2010)

Played through it once, thinking about a second run through. Tempted to go back to Mass Effect 1 to maybe get a different LI.

Any thoughts on what might be the funnest class to play on casual in ME2 (yeah yeah, I'm a pussy, etc. etc.)?

The first time I played through ME2, I _really_ played it, like, I went down the line on the Wikia for side quests, so I'm not sure if there's that much left to the game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> @The Boss: no :ho
> 
> how do i know which are the paragon answers and which are the renegade answers? I'd like to replay ME2 twice. Once all paragon. one all renegade.


So who died?  I lost 2 in my first run. Garrus (YES I RAGED AND FUCKING REPLAYED THAT SHIT LIKE NO ONES BUSINESS), and Mordin. ;_;



TDM said:


> Any thoughts on what might be the funnest class to play on casual in ME2 (yeah yeah, I'm a pussy, etc. etc.)?


Plauy as Vanguard if you haven't yet. I think it's a really fun class. Get up close and personal. Make sure you have the special power _Geth Boost Shield_, or something to make your shield stronger. Makes it almost impossible to die.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> how do i know which are the paragon answers and which are the renegade answers? I'd like to replay ME2 twice. Once all paragon. one all renegade.



Usually the top answers are Paragon, and the ones on the bottom are Renegade.  And if there are options where the amount of Paragon/Renegade points you have come into play, then they'll be on the left side of the wheel.  Paragon will be in blue text and at the top left of the dialogue circle, while the Renegade option will be in red text and at the bottom left.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2010)

Always send mordin with the crew back to the ship.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never sent Mordin back to the ship.  It's always been Zaeed or Jacob.  And I've never lost anyone.  I had to watch my friend do a play-through where he let everyone die.  So sad...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Everyone, what was your max level at the end of the game?

I did all loyalty missions and stuff but still creep around in the level 2X range
How the hell do you get experience


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

30.  First time through, I hit that right before I fought the final boss.  That was with the DLC though.

After you beat it one time, you'll get extra experience, so it would be a lot easier to level up.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

I imported and did 100% of the missions and ended up like 27. I didn't have the DLC, though. But on a second playthrough, the bonus experience they give you after every mission, along with starting level 5 for importing, can get you to level 30 near the end.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 23, 2010)

27, even with the DLC.

I'd assume if you keep your squad at one spot and get the kills yourself, you'd be able to max out on the first run through.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

You don't get experience for kills this time around. :/


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> You don't get experience for kills this time around. :/



Is that much of an issue? You usually kill everything in sight anyway to advance inside a level, the game might as well give you the set experience when you finish the mission.

It's not like the planets in Mass Effect 1 where you could manually drive to some enemies and shoot em' to hell. ME2 is more linear.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't realize that so many people hadn't been able to reach 30 in their first playthrough...

Are you doing all the side-quests?  Even the ones you get from just overhearing conversations?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

You mean like the one where two krogans debate whether there are fish in the citadel water tanks and you get experience for finding the answer?


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sure I did 100% of the missions because I cheated and looked up all the missions on the mass effect wiki. 



Zaru said:


> Is that much of an issue? You usually kill everything in sight anyway to advance inside a level, the game might as well give you the set experience when you finish the mission.
> 
> It's not like the planets in Mass Effect 1 where you could manually drive to some enemies and shoot em' to hell. ME2 is more linear.


Nah, it's not. I was more or less just informing Proxy that it's not like that anymore. However, the thing I did like about xp for kills was being able to level up mid-mission.

You're right in saying that xp for kills wouldn't make a big difference because of ME2's linear plot. That's an issue within itself though. I wasn't too big on it, but it doesn't take anything away from the game. It's just more of a shooter than an RPG now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> You mean like the one where two krogans debate whether there are fish in the citadel water tanks and you get experience for finding the answer?



That one.  The other sidequests like that which come to mind is the Quarian being accused of being a thief and the two Asari on the no-fly list on the Citadel.

There's two that I can think of on Illium; helping the Salarian get his genetic history back and helping the Asari get some necklace back.  Then you get two quests from Liara.  Oh, and helping Giana and Conrad...

But yeah, always pick everything up and then check in your journal to see if any new sidequests have popped up.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2010)

Punched that reporter in the citadel again.

Feels good man


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the dickery in this game. Even the paragon option sometimes allows Shepard to SLAP A BITCH.

I lol'd so hard when Shepard slapped Thane's son who looked like " !?"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm expecting Thane's son to be a recruitable squad member in ME3 as well, so funny


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

They have to offer tons of new crew members in ME3 since this time around you can lose most of your crew and still finish the game.

Didn't finish ME2 yet;
I think I'll just watch the bad ending on youtube though, no point in playing through the game again just to NOT buy all upgrades


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I've been through ME1&2 only once, both times completly as a Paragon. So I'm planning to do a Renegade run, be a complete dick, and lose everyone in the end 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

This game really pushes you to press dat trigga. 

I had to watch a krogan talk about how great his leader is and how they'll take over the planet and shit for half a minute and during all of it the renegade reaction flashed in the corner

I was like FUUUUUUUCK and pressed it

Krogan blew up

I lol'd


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Punched that reporter in the citadel again.
> 
> Feels good man



nah, i ignored the bitch 

just waking up. missed classes 

and just as i finished the game, i got level 27.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2010)

I was 27 just before the final mission. It's designed so you HAVE to get through the game again to gain max level. It's pissing me off.

//HbS


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

lol.

so if i want to do a second playthrough (will all my stats intact), i go to new game and select my ME2 character right?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've never sent Mordin back to the ship.  It's always been Zaeed or Jacob.  And I've never lost anyone.  I had to watch my friend do a *play-through where* he let *everyone die*.  So sad...


feelsbadman.jpeg

I did a play through like that... but I was going for only Shep and Garrus left alive.. somehow my game "glitch(?)" and suddenly everyone died...  it was bullshit. I even played it over 4 times, sending Garrus off to do different things so he will survive.. he does survive but somehow he mysteriously dies at the end... not sure if it's glitch or Bioware's fault for not thinking it thoroughly... and I will never know. 




Zaru said:


> Everyone, what was your max level at the end of the game?
> 
> I did all loyalty missions and stuff but still creep around in the level 2X range
> How the hell do you get experience


I imported level 60 character from ME1 and I manage to get to level 30 right at the end when the final boss was dead... that was including doing 100% of world exploring and Im pretty sure 100% of the missions too... oh and DLC as well. 

IDK a buddy of mine didn't even do 100% of the missions/world exploration, went renegade, and got to lvl 30 before final boss. Not sure how the exp system works in ME2. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm expecting Thane's son to be a recruitable squad member in ME3 as well, so funny


No. Koylat voice actor is Raiden from Metal Gear. ABSOLUTELY DO NOT WANT IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM. Koylat will be another Raiden trying to live up to something that's far more superior.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

the team members is lost: Thane, I AM KROGAN! , Jack, Legion () Samara 

thats 5 people!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> the team members is lost: Thane, I AM KROGAN! , Jack, Legion () Samara
> 
> thats 5 people!



 How did you lose them?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

He didn't upgrade his shit and didn't look up which members he has to pick in the mission 

So many possible wrong choices.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 23, 2010)

Options for vehicle in ME3

1)Piggy back on krogan ()

2) Rachni Queen (if you saved her ofc)

3) Mako ()

4) Geth colossus

choose now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> He didn't upgrade his shit and didn't look up which members he has to pick in the mission
> 
> 
> So many possible wrong choices.



lol, no 



The Boss said:


> How did you lose them?





lost thane to an accident as we got into colleter space (even after reinforcing the normandy)

lost Grunt to those swarm thingies. dont know why the fuck he didn't enter Jack's bubble 

dont know how Jack died.

lost legion as he tried to shut the door. (after hacking some shit in the creator ship)

i had samara lead the second team. she managed to get them thru but died in the process.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Were all your party members loyal?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

> 1)Piggy back on krogan



This. But only if it's Wrex.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Were all your party members loyal?



Jack wasn't loyal.

Legion wasn't loyal.

all the rest were loyal.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

> dont know how Jack died.
> 
> lost legion as he tried to shut the door. (after hacking some shit in the creator ship)





@lk3mizt said:


> Jack wasn't loyal.
> 
> Legion wasn't loyal.



           ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lost thane to an accident as we got into colleter space (even after reinforcing the normandy)
> 
> lost Grunt to those swarm thingies. dont know why the fuck he didn't enter Jack's bubble
> 
> ...



You let Thane get crush..  You are a horrible person. 

I'm assuming you didn't get Jack loyal cuz she is one of the right choices for the Biotic shield.

.. and lol Samara as team leader.  

Good job.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You let Thane get crush..  You are a horrible person.
> 
> I'm assuming you didn't get Jack loyal cuz she is one of the right choices for the Biotic shield.
> 
> ...



yeah, she was my biotic shield choice cuz she hates losing and shit.

Samara... i dunno, i thought she was a good choice 

who should i have picked?

when i replay, i'll pick thane in my team to go attack that robot shit that breaches the hull of the normandy. might escape his death that way :ho

and i'll send Tali instead of Legion.

my best team member is the Mordin. That neural paralysis attack is a gem pek




damn you, Zaru


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

It's almost as if you have to WANT a party member to die for them to do so, for me at least. It's pretty easy to get everyone's loyalty and upgrade the Normandy. Then there's the final mission where you choose who to do stuff. Still awesome that they can die though.

Also, I hope they don't make too many new squadmates in ME3. After all that development with the ME1 and ME2 squads (especially Garrus and Tali since they're playable in both), it'd be weird for Shepard to round up some new random people to go fight what will probably be a battle of epic proportions in Galaxy vs. Reapers. Sadly, doing so would save Bioware a lot of time so it's very likely.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> yeah, she was my biotic shield choice cuz she hates losing and shit.
> 
> Samara... i dunno, i thought she was a good choice
> 
> ...



For vents/tech pick Legion, or Tali but make sure they are loyal. Jacob will not make it even if he is loyal. 1st and 2nd Team leader, Garrus or Miranda. Biotic shield, Jack or Samara, make sure they are both loyal. Send Mordin back with the crew. You should be good. OH also don't pick anyone who is not loyal to fight the Terminator Human Reaper. They will either get crush of fall.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For vents/tech pick Legion, or Tali but make sure they are loyal. Jacob will not make it even if he is loyal. 1st and 2nd Team leader, Garrus or Miranda. Biotic shield, Jack or Samara, make sure they are both loyal. Send Mordin back with the crew. You should be good. OH also don't pick anyone who is not loyal to fight the Terminator Human Reaper. They will either get crush of fall.



i picked Legion for the vents. not loyal.

so i'll pick Tali. she's loyal.

Miranda as team leader. check. but they guys dont like her lol. Maybe Garrus.

lol, i told the crew to suck it and get back to normandy on their own :ho needless to say, they died 

Samara is going to be my next biotic shield.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> It's almost as if you have to WANT a party member to die for them to do so, for me at least. It's pretty easy to get everyone's loyalty and upgrade the Normandy. Then there's the final mission where you choose who to do stuff. Still awesome that they can die though.
> 
> Also, I hope they don't make too many new squadmates in ME3. After all that development with the ME1 and ME2 squads (especially Garrus and Tali since they're playable in both), it'd be weird for Shepard to round up some new random people to go fight what will probably be a battle of epic proportions in Galaxy vs. Reapers. Sadly, doing so would save Bioware a lot of time so it's very likely.


There will be new members for sure (DLC definitely ) but maybe both members from ME1 and ME2 can return.

The thing is, I expect bioware to mix together all major decisions and alive crewmembers from the previous games into one epic finale where dozens of different possibilities are cinematically cut together.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i picked Legion for the vents. not loyal.
> 
> so i'll pick Tali. she's loyal.
> 
> ...



I hope Tali makes it..  She should though as long as she is loyal. 

Garrus is awesome. :33 :33 :33 In ME1 he and Wrex were my main team.  ... in ME2... it's Garrus and Thane.. 2 party member I can virtually fuck. . I miss Wrex. 

lololol BTW Did you go save your crew right after they get kidnap or did you do missions beforehand?


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> The thing is, I expect bioware to mix together all major decisions and alive crewmembers from the previous games into one epic finale where dozens of different possibilities are cinematically cut together.



That's what I'm hoping for, but that would require so much work and memory. I'm just scared they'll take a cheap way out. Whatever they decide, the game will be epic. As it stands though, it has limitless potential with all the different decisions and squad members they can input. I don't care how many discs that have to come with it, I want it all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2010)

Jacob also works well as a team leader.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> That's what I'm hoping for, but that would require so much work and memory. I'm just scared they'll take a cheap way out. Whatever they decide, the game will be epic. As it stands though, it has limitless potential with all the different decisions and squad members they can input.* I don't care how many discs that have to come with it, I want it all.*



This. Yes please.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> That's what I'm hoping for, but that would require so much work and memory. I'm just scared they'll take a cheap way out. Whatever they decide, the game will be epic. As it stands though, it has limitless potential with all the different decisions and squad members they can input. I don't care how many discs that have to come with it, I want it all.



Bioware knows there will be high expectations.

Usually the last of a trilogy is either the worst or the best of a series, so our chances are 50/50


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hope Tali makes it..  She should though as long as she is loyal.
> 
> Garrus is awesome.  In ME1 he and Wrex were my main team.  ... in ME2... it's Garrus and Thane.. 2 party member I can virtually fuck. . I miss Wrex.
> 
> lololol BTW Did you go save your crew right after they get kidnap or did you do missions beforehand?



nope. i did mission beforehand 

bad idea??





how do i get Legion to dance for meh? 


dont tell me he has to be loyal before he can do it


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

You just have to wait and he'll do it on idle.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> nope. i did mission beforehand
> 
> bad idea??
> 
> ...



So you get to see Kelly get creamed?  If you save them right away you can save all of them and get to see one of the folks at Horizon get creamed instead. _ALSO _Send someone LOYAL with them back to the ship. 

As for Legion's dance. They say to just wait around. I haven't seen it in my game actually. I've waited for 5 mins once and he never danced for me.. so not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah, Kelly got creamed


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

Boss, it will be impossible for you to survive with just Garrus, the game's mechanics rely on you having two team members with you at all times. You'll have to let Garrus and another member of your choice (sometimes it's not your choice ) survive too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

Still waiting for that Hammerhead DLC to come out...along with Kasumi.  I don't want to start another game, get close to the end, and then have those two DLC come out right before I'm about to beat the game.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2010)

There's a new DLC coming out for ME2? When?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

No confirmed date yet.  All I know about the Hammerhead (upgraded version of the Mako) is that it's being worked on.

Kasumi is human thief.  You can hear about her on news report, stating that she stole some stuff on Illium and the Citadel.  Someone here posted a link to a youtube video of her a while back...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

No idea when they're coming out but it's one of the worst kept secrets in gaming atm that there's a new character called Kasumi (a thief who looks like a Sith version of Amidala) and a new Mako-esque vehicle called the Hammerhead, which would appear to either fly in the sky or float just above the ground. 

The Hammerhead will require a bit more thought into it's system because unlike in ME1, you aren't JUST fighting Geth anymore, Thresher Maws will obviously make an appearance again, and hopefully so will Merc Gunships, maybe the Harvesters too (as alternate Thresher Maws ).


----------



## Draffut (Feb 23, 2010)

KK, anouther quick question.

After i collected the first 4 party members (The ones after Miranda and Jacobs) the game was like "ZOMG GO HERE NAOOO!!!" and refused to let me do any side missions inbetween.

Is the same thing going to happen after I get all of the next wave of 3 members?  I seriously hope not.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

The next time it does that, you get to choose whether you want to go immediately or not. Repercussions if you choose to wait, obviously.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> The next time it does that, you get to choose whether you want to go immediately or not. Repercussions if you choose to wait, obviously.



Is it going to be right after I get al 3 of those people?  Will I have time to do all of their loyalty quests before it?


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

It's not after those 3, so you will have time to do their loyalty quests. It's after a storyline mission that opens up around when you get those three.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2010)

Does Adept suck or is it manageable to play as? What about Vanguard as well?
I really wanna go the biotic route.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

Biotics blow on higher difficulties. If you're playing on a lower difficulty and trying to have fun, then by all means choose one those classes. But if you go into insanity with an adept, thinking you're gonna do anything besides spam warp over and over, you're mistaken. lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Is it going to be right after I get al 3 of those people?  Will I have time to do all of their loyalty quests before it?



What level are you now? I believe it's when you get to level 17 that you have the next unavoidable mission.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What level are you now? I believe it's when you get to level 17 that you have the next unavoidable mission.



13 I think.

But I have 5 loyalty missions lined up, and 2 more recuits to get.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Does Adept suck or is it manageable to play as? What about Vanguard as well?
> I really wanna go the biotic route.



I wouldn't recommend taking either class past Normal difficulty.  If you do, Adepts will be forced to spam Warp, and using Charge isn't such a good idea.  Main reason I played as a Vanguard was to use Charge; it's such a fun ability to use...when it kills people.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

sentinel is the one that gets the best of both worlds, right??

thats the one i chose. Plus that shield looks freaking kewl


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> sentinel is the one that gets the best of both worlds, right??
> 
> thats the one i chose. Plus that shield looks freaking kewl



All other class - Takes rocket to the face: Dies

Sentinel class - Takes rockets to the face: lol 

:ho


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> sentinel is the one that gets the best of both worlds, right??
> 
> thats the one i chose. Plus that shield looks freaking kewl



what tv show is that?!! it looks like assy mcgee! But not!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> All other class - Takes rocket to the face: Dies
> 
> Sentinel class - Takes rockets to the face: lol
> 
> :ho



 



MechaTC said:


> what tv show is that?!! it looks like assy mcgee! But not!



tis a new show called "Archer"

epic stuff


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

Btw Boss, I left Ashley to die (), romanced Liara and didn't have to kill Wrex 

This means I saved Kaidan


----------



## Draffut (Feb 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw Boss, I left Ashley to die (), romanced Liara and didn't have to kill Wrex
> 
> This means I saved Kaidan



Exactly what I did.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, when I found Kaiden he totally blew me off with his "Cerberus is eval!" crap.

I killed Ashley'sfor being a racist tool, does she give you the same reason for not joining up with you?  If so, she's such a fucking hypocrit.

Also, why whenever someone asks you why you follow Cerberus do you not have an "They fucking rebuilt me from muck, thats why" option.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Yea. Same exact thing.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd be like 'Cerberus rebuilt me from meat and tubes, Liara searched for my body and protected me from the Shadow Broker who was trying to go necro on me, what were you doing?

Oh that's right, hatin' '


----------



## Draffut (Feb 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'd be like 'Cerberus rebuilt me from meat and tubes, Liara searched for my body and protected me from the Shadow Broker who was trying to go necro on me, what were you doing?
> 
> Oh that's right, hatin' '



Ya, it bugs the crap out of me.  I am making a Paragon char (I always do my first playthrought the good way) and there is no decent middle ground response like that for me to use.  So my only choice is the 'gargle Cerberus's balls till i choke' one.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

What really pissed me off was at the end of ME2; you went in full circle, and ended right back to where you were at the end of ME1. 





RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw Boss, I left Ashley to die (), romanced Liara and didn't have to kill Wrex
> 
> This means I saved Kaidan



You're the best!!!!  I Give you noodez! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

I told Ashley to fuck off.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

Bitch needs to get off humanity's dick


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

I hated how at the end of the game, if you went back to the Citadel, there was no new dialogue options.  I mean, I wanted to go back and be like, so...I just defeated a Human Reaper...so I'm pretty sure that they exist and aren't something orchestrated by Saren...


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hated how at the end of the game, if you went back to the Citadel, there was no new dialogue options.  I mean, I wanted to go back and be like, so...I just defeated a Human Reaper...so I'm pretty sure that they exist and aren't something orchestrated by Saren...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Council: We don't believe you defeated a human reaper. We do, however, believe that YOU believe you defeated a human reaper.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hated how at the end of the game, if you went back to the Citadel, there was no new dialogue options.  I mean, I wanted to go back and be like, so...I just defeated a Human Reaper...so I'm pretty sure that they exist and aren't something orchestrated by Saren...



Turian council member: your committing genocide on these imaginary reapers

Shepard: Turian


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Turian council member: your committing genocide on these imaginary reapers
> 
> Sheprad: Turian



That's what I like about The Illusive man's Debriefings he doesn't bitch at you for something you'd normally be awarded a medel for.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

But he does like to give you that underlying ass rape when he talks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Joker give Shepard a datapad of Harbringer at the end of the game or something?




I mean, if that's not proof, then the Council _will _die in the next game, even if I'm playing as Paragon.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There was also sovereign ass raping the citadel. Scratched off as geth technology amirite?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, but they can't really blame it on Saren convincing the Geth to follow him anymore, can they?


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

When the council sees Legion, they'll send a fleet after Shepard for following in Saren's footsteps.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're going to send everything they have to hunt my Shepard down once they find out that I reprogrammed all the Geth...


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope for a quarian geth alliance


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I hope for a quarian geth alliance



I hope for a quarian/geth/shepard threesome


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> When the council sees Legion, they'll send a fleet after Shepard for following in Saren's footsteps.



I took Legion with me to the Citadel.

Disappointing.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

Talk to C-Sec Customs with Legion.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> Talk to C-Sec Customs with Legion.



I did.. one cleaver joke was all I got.  I wanted to see people start tripping ballz over a geth like how the Quarians did.


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2010)

True. The whole galaxy should be tripping balls.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I hope for a quarian geth alliance



Hmmm...that might actually happen.  Along with the rest of the sentient races in the Galaxy.  I think it will depend on the choices you made at the very end of Tali's loyalty quest.  I didn't see much of a consequence of your actions during the game, and it was way too big of a decision to be left alone, so it must come to fruit in the third game.




The Boss said:


> I took Legion with me to the Citadel.
> 
> Disappointing.



I think I heard that Anderson might have an extra dialogue if you bring Legion with you when you talk to him.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

How many play troughs have you guys done so far?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

I just finished my first one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> When the council sees Legion, they'll send a fleet after Shepard for following in Saren's footsteps.



That


would be quite awesome


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> How many play troughs have you guys done so far?



Three.  On my fourth.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

What's the council like if you destroyed it in ME1?


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I just finished my first one.


Wow. You must have a life..or a job, or a girlfriend.


forgotten_hero said:


> Three.  On my fourth.


Nice. I'm currently on my second. Haven't played in a while. >_<


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> Wow. You must have a life..or a job, or a girlfriend.



Luckily I quit my job *and* broke up with my girlfriend the week before ME2 came out, which would explain why I'm on my 5th playthrough 

Don't forget I also bought ME1 and have just finished that for the first time as well 

Btw the two incidents at the top are *not* related to ME2 coming out a week later  Although fate may have had a helping hand


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 24, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> *Luckily I quit my job and broke up with my girlfriend the week before ME2 came out*, which would explain why I'm on my 5th playthrough
> 
> Don't forget I also bought ME1 and have just finished that for the first time as well
> 
> Btw the two incidents at the top are *not* related to ME2 coming out a week later  Although fate may have had a helping hand



I..I am sorry dude.


But you are taking this awefully well..


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Luckily I quit my job *and* broke up with my girlfriend the week before ME2 came out, which would explain why I'm on my 5th playthrough
> 
> Don't forget I also bought ME1 and have just finished that for the first time as well
> 
> Btw the two incidents at the top are *not* related to ME2 coming out a week later  Although fate may have had a helping hand



I was gonna hi5 you...not anymore.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I..I am sorry dude.
> 
> 
> But you are taking this awefully well..



My grandmother also passed away and one of my best friends betrayed me (in making my gf want to leave me) as well, all at the same time  Was very difficult to move on with life for a few weeks after but I'm ok now, thank you for your concern 

ME2 saved my life


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Ad on the bioware homepage: "Bioware saved my life!"


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

More like: "Bioware kept me from turning emo!"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah when shit like that happens to you in life you just have to find the safest "addictor" to get your mind off of it, some dude on NF had a sig of Miranda gettin' naked and Mordin smiling, I was like 'hmm what's that game?', did a little research and found out ME2 was coming out the next week, so I got that and have really enjoyed it


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Lucky you only found out about the game the week before release. I was waiting since the ending of ME1.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> All other class - Takes rocket to the face: Dies
> 
> Sentinel class - Takes rockets to the face: lol
> 
> :ho



So Sentinel is one of the best classes?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> Lucky you only found out about the game the week before release. I was waiting since the ending of ME1.



I will be waiting just as long as you will for ME3 though


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think I heard that Anderson might have an extra dialogue if you bring Legion with you when you talk to him.


I shall do that later. 



Roy said:


> How many play troughs have you guys done so far?


About 4.. didn't finish one yet.. but on my 5th character.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> ME2 saved my life


Sorry to hear about your misfortunes Red. I have some lame shit happening to me atm as well.. so we'll wait for ME3 together.  



The World said:


> So Sentinel is one of the best classes?


Yes, it's god tire next to Infiltrator.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Bioware needs to fix the classes somehow, then. Unless it's meant to be unbalanced between difficulties.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Ad on the bioware homepage: "Bioware saved my life!"





Roy said:


> More like: "Bioware kept me from turning emo!"


Same difference.

Anyway, people, throw me some coordinates of cute/hot female faces. I wanna finally begin the Renegade playthrough. I spent 3 hours trying to make my own face, but I am never satisfied with my own work.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Anyway, people, throw me some coordinates of cute/hot female faces. I wanna finally begin the Renegade playthrough. I spent 3 hours trying to make my own face, but I am never satisfied with my own work.
> 
> //HbS



This is currently my favorite. Im playing as this but with a few tweaks of my own.



You can always get more from here.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't even see my shepard's face half of the time because of the armor he was wearing


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

I always use the default guy. :c



Roy said:


> How many play troughs have you guys done so far?



2 completed and in the middle of another 2


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

oooh she's fine 

might have to play a fourth time as a woman.  

I hope I can get results as good as that in the xbox version.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

You should be able to. My female that I'm using now looks similar. Custom females usually turn out much much better than custom males. :/


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

All custom looking males I had in ME1 and ME2 looked fine in the creation tool but turned out duncepants retarded looking in the actual game.

EA should allow us to import sims 3 characters or something.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

i dont get why anyone would even bother to customize their character 

real shepard = only shepard


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't do that face thing recognition they did for their sports games.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm surprised they didn't do that face thing recognition they did for their sports games.



yeah...i think that would have been great.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> yeah...i think that would have been great.



ME3 shepard:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

lol, no


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

So those actually come out decent? I knew of the face recognition thing, but I've never used it or seen an example of it.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> ME3 shepard:



hey, not everyone is ugly you know 

don't ruin it for the beautiful people


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> So those actually come out decent? I knew of the face recognition thing, but I've never used it or seen an example of it.



Their actually not that bad.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> Their actually not that bad.



it worked great in fight night.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> So those actually come out decent? I knew of the face recognition thing, but I've never used it or seen an example of it.



there are a lot of requirements for the "perfect picture" (if you want the output to come out looking like you not some caricature)

cant be arsed to fulfill all of them


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

I always use custom female..  ... but when it comes to male Shep.. I play Default. He's just so handsome(+renegade = hot asshole.. ) Why change it. 

Anyways I was gonna play as male in ME1 since chicks sucks in MOST games.. but went with female cuz my buddy told me too.. and damn. Mass Effect is probably one of the games I highly recommend playing as Female. Just the whole experience is amazing. Feels damn good.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Does female shepard slap bitches too?

I love the random acts of violence and evil statements in this game, they're unexpected. 

And would a krogan really buy someone's balls? 

And what if I have grunt in my team while saying that...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

FemShep does ALL the things MaleShep does; Headbutt Krogan, punch a bitch.. ect. That's why she is sooo fucking awesome. You're not really playing Mass effect until you've played as Female. It's nice to have a game where main character is a chick where her tits and ass isn't all over the place every 5 secs.

.. and yes.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Next playthrough will be female for sure, then.

Anyone else found Kenneth and Daniels hilarious


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

"i'll feed your balls to a krogan"  

I wish Paragon Shepard got eyes like the Illusive man. Renegade shepard gets blood red eyes!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah Kenneth and Daniels suuure gots some jokes. 

*@lkie*: I wish.. I would be paragon all the time. DEM EYES.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> I wish Paragon Shepard got eyes like the Illusive man. Renegade shepard gets blood red eyes!


Illusive man's eyes are supposed to represent evil, though. Even if they are blue. 



Zaru said:


> And what if I have grunt in my team while saying that...



Reminds me - I love when Shepard says ".. or are you gonna sit there belly-aching like a Quarian" with Tali in your squad.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

fuck the illusive man


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

How can you not like a guy who can magically talk in the middle of puffing a cigarette? We all know who humanity's real savior is.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> fuck the illusive man



hater!

Illusive man was a bad ass motherfuker!!!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate how the whole crew resented me for not blowing the facility up in the end... it probably means srs business with the Illusive man in the last game.
Wouldn't mind fighting the human reaper again... as a mid-game boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

Fuck the Illusive Man. He is a straight up Bitch.  He cost me Alenko.  Fucker.    I MAD.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

they resented you??

i dont think they resented me for not blowing it up. I did wat the illusive man asked me to do (used that radioactive bomb that kills all life forms)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

*@lkie*: You saved the base?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> ME3 shepard:



No

ME3 Shep:


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> they resented you??
> 
> i dont think they resented me for not blowing it up. I did wat the illusive man asked me to do (used that radioactive bomb that kills all life forms)



Seriously?

I did the same and everyone was like "You should have destroyed it, you can't trust da mann"


Also in before ME3 has sims-esque crew management and you can make everything romance everything

Tali x Legion
Grunt x Zaeed
Joker x EDI


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *@lkie*: You saved the base?



yeah!



Zaru said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I did the same and everyone was like "You should have destroyed it, you can't trust da mann"
> 
> ...



lol, i wonder why we got different results




> Joker x EDI




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

make it Joker X EDI x Legion :ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2010)

I also saved the base and handed it over to illusive man, everyone except miranda was all ......

what happens if i blow it up ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> yeah!


What... the f... *
WWHHHHHHHHY!!!!!!!!???!?!?!*

omg.. u need to play ME1. You will hate Cerberus and regret your decision.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys missed out on the_* BEST FUCKING LINE*_ in the whole game for not blowing up the base. 



Feels good man.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What... the f... *
> WWHHHHHHHHY!!!!!!!!???!?!?!*
> 
> omg.. u need to play ME1. You will hate Cerberus and regret your decision.





too bad i've never played ME1 :ho

question to everyone: Whose loyalty mission did you like best?

I thought Jacob's was the best. Freaky stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> too bad i've never played ME1 :ho



Enjoy your shitty ending in ME3.  



> question to everyone: Whose loyalty mission did you like best?
> I thought Jacob's was the best. Freaky stuff.


I like Samara's. It was different and stood out from the rest... 2nd fave is Mordin. Fucking awesome character development.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys missed out on the_* BEST FUCKING LINE*_ in the whole game for not blowing up the base.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good man.



That line was priceless. 

Good thing I did both a paragon and renegade playthrough. 



@lk3mizt said:


> question to everyone: Whose loyalty mission did you like best?



Grunt. Because I'd rather kill a thresher maw than deal with someone's sob story. 

I thought Tali's was nice, though. You got to play a little Ace Attorney with the Quarian government. lol


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

Fuck the Illusive Man.  Shep tells him who the real * Boss* is. Fuck YEEEEAAAAAR!! 

Also.. for the lulz. When playing maleshep I would wear something like this for my own entertainment.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely armor and goggles there, Shokolate.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

I am going to get that line on my play through now. I will blow it the fuck up and spank the illusive man.

Tali's mission is my fav. Garrus and samara probably second fav.

The retarded thing is...in my first game, Garrus told me it might be a good weapon against the reapers (the base) so I saved it...cause you know garrus is the shit.

So after I save it, and talk to garrus again he was like "hope you made the right choice by saving it!!" I wanted to put him in the hold  DON'T BETRAY ME GARRUS AFTER ALL THE CALIBRATING WE SHARED!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyon*: It makes up for his voice.... DAT VOICE.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck the Illusive Man.  Shep tells him who the real * Boss* is. Fuck YEEEEAAAAAR!!
> 
> Also.. for the lulz. When playing maleshep I would wear something like this for my own entertainment.





wait, you're shoko?!?!

wtf woman!?!

WHAT WITH THE UNRECOGNIZABLE NAMECHANGE!? 

and how d hell did you manage to finish ME2 100%!?!?! I checked live profile yesterday and i was like "wtf, how?!"


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Kyon*: It makes up for his voice.... DAT VOICE.


Canadian dialect. 


MechaTC said:


> The retarded thing is...in my first game, Garrus told me it might be a good weapon against the reapers (the base) so I saved it...cause you know garrus is the shit.
> 
> So after I save it, and talk to garrus again he was like "hope you made the right choice by saving it!!" I wanted to put him in the hold  DON'T BETRAY ME GARRUS AFTER ALL THE CALIBRATING WE SHARED!!!



Garrus is the most indecisive fucker in both games.  You pretty much shape his mentality yourself throughout each game. Gotta love 'em though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait, you're shoko?!?!
> 
> wtf woman!?!
> 
> ...


I thought you knew?  I've been "The Boss" for a while now..  It's a reference to Metal Gear.  

I manage to get 100% cuz I am extra _suave_ and have skills made of steel.  





Kyοn said:


> Canadian dialect.
> 
> 
> Garrus is the most indecisive fucker in both games.  You pretty much shape his mentality yourself throughout each game. Gotta love 'em though.



:ho

That's true about the Garrus thing.. if you make him renegade he sort of turns bad... like for his quest I thought letting him shoot Sidonis was the good paragon idea until after he did it. He was cold like a different character from ME1 after that... and I got sad.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 24, 2010)

I let him kill him too. Garrus popped his heatsink goooooooooooooooood :ho


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 24, 2010)

i felt Garrus would never forgive me if i didn't let him kill him 

twas a nice freaking shot :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the ending wher eyou tell him not to shoot better. _THATS_ the Garrus I know and love from ME1.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

DAT HEAT SINK


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

Why is Garrus so handsome?  DEM SCARS.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2010)

Why is Miranda so hot?  DAT ASS.

Gonna have to stop playing this for a while on Monday in order to see Chuck...

And then I need to take a break in order to get ready for _Awakening_.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

Dat ass, indeed. But dat face is


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 24, 2010)

I would facefuck the fuck out of her face


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

Already looks like someone facefucked the fuck outta her with a blunt object. She looks lumpy and bruised.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2010)

First time I've ever heard anyone complain about something other than her buck teeth with regards to her face...

I think your game is glitched, because I don't see "lumpy and bruised".


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

First time I've heard someone that actually liked anything about her face. They tried way too hard to make her look like her model.

Cheeks are huge. Both pairs.

Edit:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the real actress looks better IRL.... I dunno what happened in the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2010)

I would hope that Yvonne looks better in real life...

I mean, sure Miranda is freaking hot as hell and all, but in the end she's still made of pixels.


----------



## Roy (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone get irl pics. She's way hotter irl


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my favorite lines when you're romancing Miranda is when...damn, forget what lines Shepard says, but she responds by saying, "You ass..."

Shit was so hot...especially with her accent.  Need to fine myself an Australian girl now.


----------



## Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

"Who said anything about love? I'm just trying to get you into bed."


----------



## Draffut (Feb 25, 2010)

Which chars can you actually do the romance sub-plot with?  I think i've found like 3 already as a female, and it seams there may be more...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> "Who said anything about love? I'm just trying to get you into bed."



Haha, yeah that's the one.




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Which chars can you actually do the romance sub-plot with?  I think i've found like 3 already as a female, and it seams there may be more...



Male:  Miranda, Tali, Subject Zero, Kelly.  Samara says she likes you, but it's against her code, so it doesn't go anywhere.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mornith, but sleeping with her will kill you.




Female:  Thane, Jacob, Garrus, Kelly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait, you're shoko?!?!
> 
> wtf woman!?!
> 
> ...



Dude.

honestly.

who could not know who THE BOSS is, she is so godawesome

and hot


----------



## Draffut (Feb 25, 2010)

So, I have been trotting aroudn the glaxy doing every mission I can, wondering when the heck I was goign to get to continue the main storyline.

Come to find out, this Reaper IFF one has been in my log for probobly.... 15-20 missions.  Hope it doesn't screw me over.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 25, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Dude.
> 
> honestly.
> 
> ...



i know who THE BOSS is (from MGS3 i think)

i just didn't know the Shoko was THE BOSS 

@Jewsuke: do all the other missions before going for the reaper IFF!! Level up your team to the max possible.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, I have been trotting aroudn the glaxy doing every mission I can, wondering when the heck I was goign to get to continue the main storyline.
> 
> Come to find out, this Reaper IFF one has been in my log for probobly.... 15-20 missions.  Hope it doesn't screw me over.



If you want the best ending you should finish all loyalty missions, at least. And of course upgrade everything on your ship.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> If you want the best ending you should finish all loyalty missions, at least. And of course upgrade everything on your ship.



I object! The best ending is when Jack is the only dead team member. Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2010)

You didn't like the bitch, did you 

She asked me if I wanted sex and I was like "lol no"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

She was crazy... and psychotic. I think it's better for her to die.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> If you want the best ending you should finish all loyalty missions, at least. And of course upgrade everything on your ship.



I did every loyalty mission already, I've just been trapsing around scanning planets for anomolies.

And i've done all the ship upgrades except the med-bay one. (that fixes scarring)

I have quite a few armor/weapons to still upgrade thou.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Well you can do the other missions after the game "ends".


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

You wont be able to upgrade all armor and weapons. Just saying. I imported my rich ME1 character, and I wasn't able to upgrade a few to 100%... and I finished my game at 100% too. I was mad.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 25, 2010)

I demand pics of Boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I demand pics of Boss



They are just trolling you. I have a huge cock.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 25, 2010)

We can do fencing then


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They are just trolling you. I have a huge cock.



LIES you are hot asian girl


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> We can do fencing then


Ok..  



Vegitto-kun said:


> LIES you are hot asian girl


My cock is bigger than yours. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2010)

But is it bigger than Kaiden's?  

I'm hoping that Bioware will release more DLC so I can upgrade everything.  I have yet to have a playthrough where I could upgrade everything.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Or get everything. Unless you pre-ordered it from everywhere.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> But is it bigger than Kaiden's?
> 
> I'm hoping that Bioware will release more DLC so I can upgrade everything.  I have yet to have a playthrough where I could upgrade everything.


No Kaiden is the biggest of them all. 

Impossible. You are poor as fuck in ME2.  



Son Goku said:


> Or get everything. Unless you pre-ordered it from everywhere.



I know.. Im sad I didn;t get the Ironman outfit.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Since I didnt have the money I bought the normal. have to buy the collectors for collector armor FFFFUUU-


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Well arent you lucky


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2010)

They aren't that great...I rarely use them.  I mean, the benefits are okay, but I don't get to see my Shepard's face.  And I'm not a fan of the Blackstorm heavy weapon.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah. its not the point of whether you like it. its more that there's a whole bunch of armor you cant have


I want collector armor


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn you 
eat my canadian N7 gamer pic 

Besides it doesnt have to be good. I just have to look bad-ass when I Chill with Garrus. Default isnt cool. And cerberus armor


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFF*------!!! I was sooo fucking pissed I couldn't DL that DAMN N7 gamer pc. I have the one for finishing ME1 on insanity.... but the one you Canadians get looks cooler.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Im not even canadian, U.S.A. all day


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF UCK YOU. Tell me how you get it? i'll give you nudez.

BTW.. 
[YOUTUBE]OaRdcVYTjRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 25, 2010)

Make a dupe canadian account.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn I wish I could get payed for the ore mining especially considering I've got to fork over cash to get new probes after every planet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2010)

I learned not to scan so many planets...first time around, I spent way too much on probes and fuel.  Had so many items that I couldn't buy.

Now, I only scan when I need to...but there are still some items I can't buy.

I guess, if I keep on betting on Urz I would eventually get enough money.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I'm at that point again. Should I pick Samara or her daughter? 

Her daughter's more to my liking, aside from the sex-killing and the like.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2010)

If I'm Paragon, I go with Samara.

If I'm Renegade, I go with Mornith.  Not only do I get a whole bunch of Renegade points, I also made sure that I wouldn't have to fight my teammate.  If you are mainly Renegade, she says that if there wasn't an oath between them, she would have killed you.  Also, she may have to kill you once the mission is over.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going for Paragon right now, so I'll stick with Samara.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know of upcoming DLCs that are already planned?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got the game today.  For some reason, I'm beginning to notice more and more new PC games having some incredibly irritating bugs. First Bioshock 2 and now this. >.< I had this Spacebar issue where I couldn't select things to interact with them but eventually got it fixed by playing in 800x600 Windowed mode... 

It's funny how after you leave the research station and Miranda and Jacob are quizzing me about stuff that I guess happened in the first game and I had no idea what they were talking about. Maybe I should go read up the plot on wiki or something.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

There are people who play ME2 without having played ME1?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

I never bought ME1 rented it once but never came near finishing it


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanted to play the first one first but couldn't find it in stores anywhere.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah, finally read about it.

There's gonna be a DLC with the hover tank and 5 new missions, apparently.

*AND IT'S GONNA COST 0$*

If you're a member of cerberus of course.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

Zaru said:


> There are people who play ME2 without having played ME1?



err.. I am one of them.

never played ME1.

finished ME2


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Make a dupe canadian account.


NO U. 





Vegitto-kun said:


> I never bought ME1 rented it once but never came near finishing it





Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I wanted to play the first one first but couldn't find it in stores anywhere.





@lk3mizt said:


> err.. I am one of them.
> never played ME1.
> finished ME2



WHAT AM I READING.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

BTW Hammerhead is almost here.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2010)

HAMMERHEAD NAO


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

shit, i need to get ceberus network


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> HAMMERHEAD NAO


By the end of March... too long if you ask me. 




@lk3mizt said:


> shit, i need to get ceberus network


You didn't play ME1 and bought a used copy of ME2...


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> By the end of March... too long if you ask me.



By then I'm going to be balls deep in FFXIII.  Oh well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> WHAT AM I READING.





			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I never bought ME1 rented it once but never came near finishing it






			
				Hidd3N_NiN said:
			
		

> I wanted to play the first one first but couldn't find it in stores anywhere.





			
				@lk3mizt said:
			
		

> err.. I am one of them.
> never played ME1.
> finished ME2


you are reading THIS :ho

I wont have time for hammerhead.

white knight chronicles and FFXIII will be taking up my time


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU-


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

You know.... You guys are gonna play FF13 and just be disappointed right.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You didn't play ME1 and bought a used copy of ME2...



 not used 

pirated :ho :ho

yeah, you're reading this :ho


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You know.... You guys are gonna play FF13 and just be disappointed right.



It's hard to be  disappointed when you don't have any real expectations from the series anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> not used
> 
> pirated :ho :ho
> 
> yeah, you're reading this :ho



  For PC? 



> It's hard to be disappointed when you don't have any real expectations from the series anymore.


...  QFT... but still you'll probably end up disappointed anyways.


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> pirated :ho :ho



Same. I bought the cerberus network with microsoft points though. :I


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For PC?
> 
> 
> ...  QFT... but still you'll probably end up disappointed anyways.



nope.

x baux


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You know.... You guys are gonna play FF13 and just be disappointed right.



Meh after X and XII i don't have high hopes for it, I'm going to get it mainly because i Played the rest of the series and I want to see how it stacks up to IX


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2010)

Modded xbox has saved me so much money. I almost feel bad (not really).


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

to this day, i haven't bought a single xbox game :ho


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2010)

I knew someone who got banned, For playing borderlands, lol mods


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2010)

I know plenty of people who have been banned, too. I did something that has kept me from being banned to this day, though. And most people that mod just get two xboxes anyway. One for online, one for offline(modded one).



@lk3mizt said:


> to this day, i haven't bought a single xbox game :ho



lol yea. I even made money by doing some systems and games for other people. I think I've made more money from xbox than it has made from me. 

On Topic: Where are we gonna be using the Hammerhead? There aren't any places on the current game where you can use it, so they'll definitely have to make some new accessible worlds and such. I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2010)

Without playing Mass Effect 1 you dont get Wrex in 2

Wrex alone is worth everything


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 26, 2010)

Dammit I lost legion's loyalty , how do I  regain it

Also went through the omega 4 relay this time , no deaths and dat thanix cannon


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 26, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Without playing Mass Effect 1 you dont get Wrex in 2
> 
> Wrex alone is worth everything



Wrex is the best character.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> to this day, i haven't bought a single xbox game :ho


You make me sad. I like to support when I can.. cuz if there is no support then no funds to make new gaems.



Lord Genome said:


> Without playing Mass Effect 1 you dont get Wrex in 2
> 
> Wrex alone is worth everything


AGREE. Those who dunno Wrex is missing out. :ho

Anyone who killed Wrex in ME1 is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Dammit I lost legion's loyalty , how do I  regain it
> 
> Also went through the omega 4 relay this time , no deaths and dat thanix cannon



You need to have a high Paragon/Renegade level and then talk to him.  There should be dialogue options to choose from.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You make me sad. I like to support when I can.. cuz if there is no support then no funds to make new gaems.
> 
> 
> AGREE. Those who dunno Wrex is missing out. :ho
> ...



i know 

it makes me feel bad too


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2010)

What is this Firewalker


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2010)

It's what the Hammerhead DLC is called.  You get the Hammerhead and five missions for it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm aware of the Hammerhead, I just presumed that 'Firewalker' meant something else similar to the Hammerhead (as in a vehicle or Armor pack) rather than just being a pretty name


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 26, 2010)

So second time, sent jacob to die and jack randomly dies in the middle of the mission 

I destroyed the collector base and this action was approved by my companions, just what I  need to feed my  low self esteem massive ego feelsgoodman.jpg

and the cain is so awesome  one shot and it took the human reaper and thresher maw down 50%


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

just started my second playthrough.

i gotta admit, its fucking awesome to see 52,000 on all the resources :ho :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2010)

Those resources will go pretty quickly


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Those resources will go pretty quickly




        .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2010)

Less scanning to do but still a lot


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuck planet scanning. That is the worst shit ever.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck planet scanning. That is the worst shit ever.



wow..

i thought it was awesome lol

i enjoyed making a rich planet poor :ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

........            @LKIE! NO!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2010)

......

You liked it?  I guess it was fun the first time.

But after that, it was lame.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 26, 2010)

Boss liked it


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 26, 2010)

Im still raging FFFFFUUUU-


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2010)

lol @ 50,000 eezo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss liked it



lol.. no.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to say, the combat system in this game took me awhile to get used to initially especially with the mouse sensitivity issues on the PC version but after going through the area where I help Mordin Solus and engaging in the fights there, I really love the combat in this game. Something about it just works in a really cool fashion. 

Not having the fast-paced feel of an fps and having the cover system (And 3rd person view) makes the fights feel like playing out a movie gun fight in action.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

Btw I understand Grunt can die before the Suicide Mission, how is that?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

*Red:* Wut? He can? How so.. I need to do that then.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

Grunt tends to be my bro when I play ME2 :ho

I think you should do a playthrough where you don't activate Grunt, and then see if the Collector's take him away when they invade the Normandy


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Grunt tends to be my bro when I play ME2 :ho
> 
> I think you should do a playthrough where you don't activate Grunt, and then see if the Collector's take him away when they invade the Normandy



 Already a step ahead of you. He survives.  Lucky fucker.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm I wonder how he dies otherwise then  It says so on the Mass Effect wiki


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

Never Trust a Wookie they always lie I never trust Alien Races that don't like money its bad for business ME III FTW


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no race I don't trust really, Volus are lol and the entity of fail that is the Turian Councillor is negated by the entity of manliness that is Garrus.

My favourite race is the Krogan though. I mean seriously, they have FOUR testicles (think of the Krogan porno cumshots) and they see the Genophage not as a disaster, BUT A CHALLENGE


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheerleader vs. Krogan Fight


----------



## Draffut (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, gearing up for my suicide mission.  Done every quest (except one that bugged so I can't finish it) and just mining to finish up all my upgrades.

Had enough credits to buy every upgrade in game from the stores except one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, gearing up for my suicide mission.  Done every quest (except one that bugged so I can't finish it) and just mining to finish up all my upgrades.
> 
> Had enough credits to buy every upgrade in game from the stores except one.



Jesus, how many hrs have u been playing ME2?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 27, 2010)

I just reached the 1/2 way mark for MEII oh God no no I have hours x squared remaining


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Already a step ahead of you. He survives.  Lucky fucker.



does he get out of the tank in the ending or is he just lol tanked


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Hmm I wonder how he dies otherwise then  It says so on the Mass Effect wiki



Where's it say that?  I just skimmed it, but I didn't see anything about that.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> does he get out of the tank in the ending or is he just lol tanked



lol tank


----------



## Tim (Feb 27, 2010)

Grunt is a beast. You gotta have a huge quad to leave him in the tank.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Where's it say that?  I just skimmed it, but I didn't see anything about that.





_Alternatively, Shepard can leave Zaeed to die in flames (making him one of the few characters ? including Samara and Grunt ? who is able to die outside the suicide mission)._


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 27, 2010)

lol I loved at the end when I was talking to the illusive man and blew up that station shep actually says

' could you be a little clearer? I'm getting a lot of bullshit on this line'


----------



## raxor (Feb 27, 2010)

Finally finished the game after about 40 hours of play 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It is a clearly awesome game, however, I couldn't everyone to survive... Miranda and Legion died because they weren't loyal, and Grunt died making me a diversion (tried with Thane too, he died as well). Is there a way around this?

Also, when I started my second run on higher difficulty, I was surprised when I couldn't change class or sex on my Shepard. I think that's a real drag... Is there a way to do that?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> _Alternatively, Shepard can leave Zaeed to die in flames (making him one of the few characters ? including Samara and Grunt ? who is able to die outside the suicide mission)._



Oh, I think I remember reading something about that.  You know when you wake Grunt up from the tank and you have to convince him to join you?  Remember how at the end of that conversation it turn out you held a gun in your left hand?  I think if you don't convince him to work with you, you kill him.  Not totally sure, because I've never failed...always have a Krogan on your team.





raxor said:


> Finally finished the game after about 40 hours of play
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For the diversion, I always let Garrus lead the squad, and he always lives.

I don't think you can ever change Shepard's sex.  Not sure about changing class with an import from the sequel...know you can change class if you import from the first.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

I've shot Grunt before with that gun and not killed him, maybe I wasn't trying hard enough


----------



## Proxy (Feb 27, 2010)

I've finally gotten the Cain and used it in Grunt's loyalty mission. Wish I didn't though. How long does it take to get back to full capacity. Right now, it's at 99% and I'm hoping to have it for the last stage.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

You can probably get another shot off as soon as you find one more thing of heavy weapon ammo.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 27, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> Jesus, how many hrs have u been playing ME2?



Game says 36 hours.  Though i have a tendancy to leave it on for 2-4 hours at a time and go do other stuff, like school.  Also, I spent hours running around the ship making sure everyones dialog trees were maxed out.

I am actually at the end of the romance trees with Jacob, Garrus, Thane, and that bimbo girl.  Gonna be breaking a few hearts shortly...

As far as credits go, I transfered a very rich lvl 50 char from the first game over, which helped in affording a lot of stuff.  Had he been level 60, I could have probobly bought every upgrade.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think the number of credits you had in the first one affect how many you start out with.  It depends on your level and if you have the "Rich" Achievement.  

I transferred my level 60 character, with max credits and I still wasn't able to buy all the upgrades.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't think the number of credits you had in the first one affect how many you start out with.  It depends on your level and if you have the "Rich" Achievement.
> 
> I transferred my level 60 character, with max credits and I still wasn't able to buy all the upgrades.



not according to .

says you get 120,000 more credits for a lvl 60 over a lvl 50 char. which would be about 3 times what i need to get my last upgrade.  Mining I have left not included.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> not according to .
> 
> says you get 120,000 more credits for a lvl 60 over a lvl 50 char. which would be about 3 times what i need to get my last upgrade.  Mining I have left not included.



I know...I guess I misunderstood your post.  I did that...and I still couldn't buy everything (not just upgrades, talking about food, pets, alcohol, ships, etc.)



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> As far as credits go, I transfered a_* very rich*_ lvl 50 char from the first game over,



I was referring to the "very rich" part.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know...I guess I misunderstood your post.  I did that...and I still couldn't buy everything (not just upgrades, talking about food, pets, alcohol, ships, etc.)
> 
> I was referring to the "very rich" part.



I guess just a miscommunication.  when i said I was "very rich" i was refering to the fact that I had the rich achievment on that char.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 27, 2010)

so far so paragon.

i'm trying to go paragon for my second playthrough. Just awaked Grunt. Last time i shot him  This time i convinced him to join me


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 27, 2010)

Is it better if I played the first game first or can I just start from this and still enjoy it?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

I've heard that people have played this game without playing the sequel and still enjoyed it.  However, a lot of things would make more sense if you played the first game before this.  It would also make the player character (Shepard) feel more like it's yours, rather than the canon version.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 27, 2010)

So, do you need the Med-Bay scarring upgrade thing to get No Man Left Behind?  that shit is expensive, might just skip it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got a question. Is there any way to get more Medi-Gels besides from those missions? Like buying it or something?

Also, I feel so evil strip mining the galaxy for minerals. Haha.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Apparently you can buy neither ammunition nor medigel.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, do you need the Med-Bay scarring upgrade thing to get No Man Left Behind?  that shit is expensive, might just skip it.



You don't need it.  I've done four playthroughs, and I've never bought it.  You don't need it if you're Paragon, and if I was Renegade, I always wanted the red eyes and scars.




Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I've got a question. Is there any way to get more Medi-Gels besides from those missions? Like buying it or something?



Nope.  At least, I don't think so.  I've never ran into a situation where I was all out of medi-gel.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

DEM BOOBZ 

And how bare does Jack look without tattoos and scars?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2010)

Jack is better off without tats. Or at least without her chest and stomach covered. If it was just the shoulders, back and arms, I could live with it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah someone has found the different tattoo layers she has and is now trying to cut a few out, I think looking at her clean body I prefer it inked!


----------



## Tim (Feb 28, 2010)

I just think she needs some friggin hair. I don't mind the tattoos as much, but that bald shit is disgusting.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

lol I agree.. she needs hair.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2010)

ME3 ending

the reapers are annihilated single tentacly by blasto,everyone forgets about shepard

the end


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Apparently you can buy neither ammunition nor medigel.



Nope pick those up in the game...the lack of fund for buying other things though can be a bitch.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Tentacles


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Boss wants Blasto's tentacles 

They are bigger than Kaidan's dick 

And he has six of them


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss wants Blasto's tentacles
> 
> They are bigger than Kaidan's dick
> 
> And he has six of them



Are you okay? 


Have you consumed any illegal substances in the last few hours?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Red Sand


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wut?



This one knows you can't hide attraction for blasto anymore


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread is getting _creeeeepy_.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 28, 2010)

your fault, shoko


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

I now want ME2 for PC because of epic mods


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

HOLLY SHIT!!! :FAPFAPFAPFAP GARRUS! pek


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

dat ass


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

I like Miranda's alternative outfit...she looks so much better in black.

And one of my favorite quotes is during her loyalty mission.  When you're talking to Enyla (the mercenary captain), you can say something and then she'll say, "I was waiting for you to get dressed, or does Cerberus really let you whore around in that?"

Or something along those lines...still pretty damn funny.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

If you have Jack with you when she says that, Jack says something like 'I like this woman, are we still recruiting?'


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

She likes anyone who insults Cerberus.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

And anyone who insults Miranda


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

Wish you could have gotten a foursome or at least a threesome going...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's a threesome for you. Shepard's dick, Miranda's left ass cheek and Miranda's right ass cheek


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

U guys are sick with your 3somes and 4somes...


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Here's a threesome for you. Shepard's dick, Miranda's left ass cheek and Miranda's right ass cheek





So, who do you think will be killed off by ME3?

Here's hoping it isn't Jack 

Boss, you know you'd like a Kaiden, Zaeed, and Garrus group


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 28, 2010)

Jack is hot :ho

she's my target for my second playthrough :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Is Boss a Zaeed fan too?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> Jack is hot :ho
> 
> she's my target for my second playthrough :ho



She is. She's my favorite. On my third playthrough I'll be going for her.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 is gift from heaven, but it went through hell's mail station and put in a little scanning problem.  WHY?!

Oh, and for romances, I'm all for Tali.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 28, 2010)

I would stay faithful but god the "Smile at picture, then crack knuckles" scene is retarded. I like Jack, but as a romance she seems too...young. Like Shepard is a school counselor and is using his position to nail that messed up gothic girl that always comes to his office.

Tali is adorable but the idea that Shepard and her could never have kids, could never eat the same food, and could never...swap fluids...it just couldn't work IMO.

Miranda...DAT ASS


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 28, 2010)

Your shepard needs to experience dextro-DNA


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> U guys are sick with your 3somes and 4somes...



Would you say no to Kaiden, Thane (if he's healed), and Garrus?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 28, 2010)

Garrus is to bro for any some  because he's a pimp


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm... Boss


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 28, 2010)

Lies                .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 28, 2010)

Btw am I the only dude here who is NOT mega bros with Garrus? Garrus was my bro in the first playthrough but since then... it's been Grunt


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah after Garrus found a new friend in calibrating, I have gone to Jacob.

Unfortunately I do not share Jacob's interest in dog fighting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw am I the only dude here who is NOT mega bros with Garrus? Garrus was my bro in the first playthrough but since then... it's been Grunt



I either role with Miranda and Garrus or Miranda and Grunt (depending on if i'm dealing with synthetics or organics)

But yea grunt is a badass.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 28, 2010)

With me, it's always Grunt and Jack. Jack never dies in any mission with me; Grunt on the other hand...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Garrus is to bro for any some  because *he's a pimp*



OH SHIIIT! FUCK YES!!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 1, 2010)

What's that stuff that's floating down? It looks like ice cream and feathers.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 1, 2010)

FFLN said:


> What's that stuff that's floating down? It looks like ice cream and feathers.



Seems like it's a W.I.P, and those are color references.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 1, 2010)

Garrus makes it rain on them...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2010)

Finished my fifth playthrough.  Time for a little break now...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

FFLN said:


> What's that stuff that's floating down? It looks like ice cream and feathers.


Yeah Koppachino's got it right. Its a WIP and it's the colors. :ho



forgotten_hero said:


> Finished my *fifth playthrough*.  Time for a little break now...



Im proud of you.  Im still working on my 5th playthrough.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im proud of you.  Im still working on my 5th playthrough.



Still working on my first playthrough.  The scanning stuff got me so bored I fled to Heavy Rain.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Still working on my first playthrough.  The scanning stuff got me so bored I fled to Heavy Rain.



But scanning is like playing Heavy Rain.. but with less action.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2010)

What were they thinking when they put scanning as the main means to get material for upgrades?

As I said earlier, I sure hope in the last game you gain element zero by shooting it out of a reaper's face


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What were they thinking when they put scanning as the main means to get material for upgrades?
> 
> As I said earlier, I sure hope in the last game you gain element zero by shooting it out of a reaper's face



I think Yahtzee said that too


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Scanning is just sooo....  I barely scan now and my teammates suffers for me being lazy.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I think Yahtzee said that too



I referenced him last time 

But seriously there's a whole fucking army of reapers I think there are better ways to spend your time than anal probing planets


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 1, 2010)

Scanning should've been fucked off and we instead should've been given larger amounts of the elements that we could find in boxes during missions


----------



## Tim (Mar 1, 2010)

Probing Uranus

I just tap the left trigger every second and fly through rich planets whenever I need material. Usually find the large spikes and usually miss the small ones, but oh well. Definitely saves a lot of time.

In other news - Finished a fourth playthrough. Gonna finally take a semi-break from this game.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Scanning should've been fucked off and we instead should've been given larger amounts of the elements that we could find in boxes during missions



You should just be able to send angry letters to the Illusive Man to funnel you resources.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You should just be able to send angry letters to the Illusive Man to funnel you resources.



Screw that. Your ship and armor should have been at it's fullest to begin with.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What were they thinking when they put scanning as the main means to get material for upgrades?
> 
> As I said earlier, I sure hope in the last game you gain element zero by shooting it out of a reaper's face



It reminded me of the endless hours I spent in WoW to get <insert raw material name here> for <insert upgrade/gear item here>.

What they should do is : if there is a rich planet have us fight other ships for the resources space invaders style


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 1, 2010)

For some reason, Scanning feels somewhat therapeutic. Lol! 

The Praetorian fight was so frustrating, argh! I just finished it, either its some bug or my graphics card can't handle it but whenever I looked directly at him firing the laser, the game hanged so I had to keep looking down everytime I saw his glowy eyes. Restarted the fight about 5 to 6 times.   

The Scion and husks before that was also hard. Haha, I never bothered to use melee before until I kept getting mauled to death by the husks so I was comically running around bashing stuff while trying not to get hit by the Scions. I felt like I was dancing.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> For some reason, Scanning feels somewhat therapeutic. Lol!
> 
> The Praetorian fight was so frustrating, argh! I just finished it, either its some bug or my graphics card can't handle it but whenever I looked directly at him firing the laser, the game hanged so I had to keep looking down everytime I saw his glowy eyes. Restarted the fight about 5 to 6 times.
> 
> The Scion and husks before that was also hard. Haha, I never bothered to use melee before until I kept getting mauled to death by the husks so I was comically running around bashing stuff while trying not to get hit by the Scions. I felt like I was dancing.



Scions are the onyl enemy so far that I regularly have problems with.

Only other things that even occassionally gives me problems are multiple battle mechs at once.  And only when one blows you out of cover, and you stand staggered in place for half a millenium while the other blows your head clean off.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a strange urge to spam this thread with Garrus pic.. but I will resist.  


Scanning sucks.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Scions are the onyl enemy so far that I regularly have problems with.
> 
> Only other things that even occassionally gives me problems are multiple battle mechs at once.  And only when one blows you out of cover, and you stand staggered in place for half a millenium while the other blows your head clean off.



i sometimes get these weird gliches where i start running into a cover and then suddenly stand on top of it and i might even be able to air walk


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 1, 2010)

Scions 

The Firestorm fucks dem Husks so much. Revenant and Mantis/Widow are the best methods of uber-death to use against Scions, I have noticed


----------



## Proxy (Mar 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> i sometimes get these weird gliches where i start running into a cover and then suddenly stand on top of it and i might even be able to air walk



This happened. I was stuck in the air and had to reload my game


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

^ That happened to me too.. I was sad..


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2010)

There's usually a way back down to earth somehow. 

It protects you from melee units at least


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> i sometimes get these weird gliches where i start running into a cover and then suddenly stand on top of it and i might even be able to air walk



hahaha, it happened to me too (when i went to recruit Garrus)

after i had destroyed the mech.

i was soooo angry


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Air walk....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not experienced this glitch 

Also, I just finished my FIFTH ME2 playthrough with my original ME1 character  Watching the ending with the Reapers coming (again) was so epic, I was like 'OH SHI- THEY'RE COMING! '

Here's to the epicness of ME2  I'm off to go get some achievements for ME1


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2010)

nice ava you got thar, shoko



Guess who?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> nice ava you got thar, shoko
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who?



Oh..look,it's Kaidan.














*Spoiler*: __ 



This one was for you Boss!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2010)

guys... something is happening.. i'm no longer getting points for completing missions?? i want to level up all my powers but the points aint coming again!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh..look,it's Kaidan.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


OH YOU SO SUAAAAVE!!!  ..  ...  



@lk3mizt said:


> guys... something is happening.. i'm no longer getting points for completing missions?? i want to level up all my powers but the points aint coming again!


Get another crack.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 1, 2010)

They should rename charlie sheen's show to two and a half illusive men 
*looks at boss's sig*

Wow Garrus got some moves. Respect


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 1, 2010)

i got to the miranda v jack scene again..

i cant chose neither paragon nor renegade choices.. again


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *looks at boss's sig*
> 
> Wow Garrus got some moves. Respect



You none ME1 players wouldn't know what this is..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You none ME1 players wouldn't know what this is..



I finished ME1


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I finished ME1



Then you never danced in ME1?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 1, 2010)

I got sick of the renegade play through and just started my paragon one over. I just couldn't be renegade enough. I just couldn't be mean to my crew


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2010)

I was Renegade to everyone but my crew, and I still managed to get full Renegade bar.  Being nice to my crew gave me about a fourth Paragon.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was Renegade to everyone but my crew, and I still managed to get full Renegade bar.  Being nice to my crew gave me about a fourth Paragon.



Ya, I maxed my Paragon so fast, I evnetually started making Rengeade decisions just for the hell of it.

Anyhow, finished the game, ending was ok, nothing special.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know why my only choices for the Collector base were to destory it or give it to Cerberus I wanted to give it to the Council as evidence about the reapers/collectors.



If I play again, I am printing a list of all the upgrade/cash locations, putting it on top difficulty, and going Renegade as an Infiltrator.  but I got like 3-4 other games to finish before that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Bioware's shitty writings at it's best.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 1, 2010)

Blasphemy!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 1, 2010)

Just to let you guys know, but... Pikachu's crapping all over Shepard in the gamefaqs character battle. I checked it by state, and only Montana and Utah had Shepard beating out Pikachu. That is sad. Either there are no kids in those states or they don't get to freely surf the net, since those two states have the lowest number of votes for Pikachu. Everywhere else in the world has Pikachu beating out Shepard too.

You guys suck.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 1, 2010)

it's amazing how much I can get done in a day now after playing it 3 times.


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2010)

^How much did you get done?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Blasphemy!


 Of course I troll. Bioware makes best story. 



FFLN said:


> Just to let you guys know, but... Pikachu's crapping all over Shepard in the gamefaqs character battle. I checked it by state, and only Montana and Utah had Shepard beating out Pikachu. That is sad. Either there are no kids in those states or they don't get to freely surf the net, since those two states have the lowest number of votes for Pikachu. Everywhere else in the world has Pikachu beating out Shepard too.
> 
> You guys suck.


They are just jealous of Shepard's win.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2010)

Just saw the newest episode of Chuck...and now it wants me to play this again, even though I told myself I would take a break.

Oh well...off to start a sixth playthrough.


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2010)

6th? So I'm assuming you've romanced everyone available?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

Why does _Chuck _make you want to play ME2? Explain yourself.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why does _Chuck _make you want to play ME2? Explain yourself.



The one chick in _Chuck_ does miranda's voice in ME2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup.  

And seeing as romancing Miranda is as close as I'll ever get to the real thing...well, it was nice to think I could get her.

But I think it's time for me to do a playthrough where I actually stay loyal to Liara.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Then you never danced in ME1?



I...I.....did not


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

I stayed loyal to Liara in my first (and currently only) import 

EDIT:


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I stayed loyal to Liara in my first (and currently only) import
> 
> EDIT:


OH GOD.. ...  <3




Dr.Douchebag said:


> I...I.....did not


Go dance. you can also dance with your love interest. :ho



Gnome on Fire said:


> The one chick in _Chuck_ does miranda's voice in ME2.


Ohhhh....  Ok then.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> EDIT:



How...the...hell...


----------



## Tim (Mar 2, 2010)

Hawt. 

Damn PC users and their editing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 2, 2010)

Scions need love too  (not really)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I stayed loyal to Liara in my first (and currently only) import
> 
> EDIT:



Great, now I'm tramatized.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> EDIT:



Haha, that's hilarious! Reminds me of that Dragon Age video with Alistair romancing a Darkspawn.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 2, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Scions need love too  (not really)


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2010)

btw guys and gals



Mass Effect Role Play game for all your RP-nerds


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I stayed loyal to Liara in my first (and currently only) import
> 
> EDIT:


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2010)

i'd love to get all those skins for my shepard


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

Need to get the PC version playa  

Is why I've just got Dragon Age for the PC myself. Mods just seem so epic and I want to try them for myself


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I heard there was an easter egg in the game for Baldur's Gate where you can buy a space hamster (A certain ranger's pet). Anyone know where I might find this?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

Space Hamster is on Illium in the same 'room' you find the policewoman who takes you to the Samara mission, I think  Either there or the Citadel somewhere.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet. I gotta go check that out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2010)

You can buy the Space Hamster on the Citadel, at Citadel Souvenirs.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2010)

I buy all the pets I find. dirt cheap 

anyone know if anything happens after purchasing the magazines and books in the stores? is there somewhere you can look at them?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

Codex I think.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> I buy all the pets I find. dirt cheap
> 
> anyone know if anything happens after purchasing the magazines and books in the stores? is there somewhere you can look at them?



Trying to read that Fonax magazine I see.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think you can actually read them; you just get some tidbits about the magazine.  If they let you read that Fornax magazine...well, I think the game would have to be rated AO.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't think you can actually read them; you just get some tidbits about the magazine.  If they let you read that Fornax magazine...well, I think the game would have to be rated AO.



You're spoiling the fun here..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry...not going to miss the...what was it, Krogasm?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 3, 2010)

After 3 weeks of waiting, my hoody is finally here


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]C5vvjOwtcg8[/YOUTUBE]


:ho


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2010)

The horror....

I don't think my eyes can unsee what I have just seeeened.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]C5vvjOwtcg8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> :ho



W....what has science done


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2010)

So this is how the Reapers originally planned to wipe us out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

nice choice tali  

[YOUTUBE]u1ixno5sXlM[/YOUTUBE]

joker model is win

[YOUTUBE]X3ngfeJXqFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting, my hoody is finally here


I got mine a while ago. It's nice isn't it. :ho



Vegitto-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]C5vvjOwtcg8[/YOUTUBE]





Vegitto-kun said:


> [YOUTUBE]X3ngfeJXqFk[/YOUTUBE]



......


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

watch this vid and THEN click the spoiler :ho

[YOUTUBE]rKETjH1c0gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

The fuck did I just watch...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The fuck did I just watch...



I defeat your sheppard with

[YOUTUBE]LwfNUWhb7pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

omg...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jSKzqWl74II[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iqqOp3Hyb5c[/YOUTUBE]

shepard :ho

[YOUTUBE]xQz7u0BWD9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

DEM MODS.... donotwant.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2010)

you don't like um tali on tali? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

Why would I... ?  I dun like Tali. It's all about Garrus and Thane.  ... and Alenko.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why would I... ?  I dun like Garrus. It's all about Tali and Tali.  ... and Miranda.



I agree....


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

The fuck..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2010)

Boss doesn't want Tali on Tali, she wants Alenko on Boss


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV2rOjULeYU[/YOUTUBE]

:mj


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The fuck..



Drell on Hanar


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread is getting really gay guys. Lets bring sexy back with Garrus.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2010)

dat sexy unarmored turrian


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2010)

Have they ever shown an unarmored turian or krogan? I don't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 3, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> Have they ever shown an unarmored turian or krogan? I don't recall ever seeing one.



lol, yeah, which makes the picture above really special!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


>


Oh yeeeaaaar! this too! :fapfapfap



MechaTC said:


> Have they ever shown an unarmored turian or krogan? I don't recall ever seeing one.


Today is your lucky day.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish I could un-think all of that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I got mine a while ago. It's nice isn't it. :ho



I've been wearing it all day, it's so epic  But the sleeves are too tight for my cannonz


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I've been wearing it all day, it's so epic  But the sleeves are too tight for my cannonz



The sweater is to manly for me...  But I wear it anyways.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

I have uncovered an infinite points glitch on Xbox version of ME2 just now, so I've started a new game and am having fun going sick with maxed stat characters 

Normally you can't max them out for some reason


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I have uncovered an infinite points glitch on Xbox version of ME2 just now, so I've started a new game and am having fun going sick with maxed stat characters
> 
> Normally you can't max them out for some reason



SHARE IT GODDAMIT!

where can i find the said glitch?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2010)

On google for starters


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

You need 10 spare squad points (which I think means a level 5 or 6 Shepard). Go to the Squad page (where you can upgrade the stats of your character's skills) and upgrade a skill from 1 to 3. Now, once you can upgrade it to the 4th level, press X & A at the same time. A will lose you the 4 points you have left but X undo's all the adding you've done so far. 

Therefore, by pressing them at the same time you upgrade to the 4th skill point but gain your 10 points back. Choose whatever of the two final powers you want, and then move onto the next stat.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 4, 2010)

shut up bro 
























>_>


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You need 10 spare squad points (which I think means a level 5 or 6 Shepard). Go to the Squad page (where you can upgrade the stats of your character's skills) and upgrade a skill from 1 to 3. Now, once you can upgrade it to the 4th level, press X & A at the same time. A will lose you the 4 points you have left but X undo's all the adding you've done so far.
> 
> Therefore, by pressing them at the same time you upgrade to the 4th skill point but gain your 10 points back. Choose whatever of the two final powers you want, and then move onto the next stat.



.. this sounds awesome.  Should do this for Insanity run?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

It would probably help a shit load 

I would recommend importing a lvl 60 character as once you finish Freedom's Progress (you can "kill" Tali in that level by the way ) you have enough points. I just imported a lvl 50 one and thus had to do Freedom's Progress, Mordin's recruitment mission and then collect like 5 tags on the Normandy Crash mission


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Kill Tali? Wut? How? Do want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Kill Tali? Wut? How? Do want.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

You know when you fight the YMIR Mech and Tali is in the room tending to the wounded? You can blow her up with the Grenade Launcher you get but it takes 2 shots (sometimes). If you blow her up she doesn't appear later on in the scene with Veetor


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


>


I doing it for the lulz.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You know when you fight the YMIR Mech and Tali is in the room tending to the wounded? You can blow her up with the Grenade Launcher you get but it takes 2 shots (sometimes). If you blow her up she doesn't appear later on in the scene with Veetor


You serious about that?  Gonna try this tonight.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2010)

Kill Tali?  Blasphemy.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You know when you fight the YMIR Mech and Tali is in the room tending to the wounded? You can blow her up with the Grenade Launcher you get but it takes 2 shots (sometimes). If you blow her up she doesn't appear later on in the scene with Veetor



Does she show up later in the game to join your party?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes she shows up, luckily forgetting the attack she had earlier


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 4, 2010)

I heard about that, I am not pleased.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yes she shows up, luckily forgetting the attack she had earlier



Thats not killing her..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 4, 2010)

Please prepare to see an image of great epicness once you click this button 





The Boss said:


> Thats not killing her..



You kill her for one level


----------



## Proxy (Mar 4, 2010)

Jacob 

His father was a pimp


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 4, 2010)

Or a crazed idiot.





Garrus


/pimp of pimps


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

lol Jacob's father left him.. how stereotypical. I'm actually surprised Jacob had the balls to tell his father to fuck off.. I though he was gonna be a pussy and say, "Ok daddy, I accept your apology." Oh well, I made Jacob watch his father killed himself cuz Jacob was a bitch.  Feels good man.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2010)

Jacob > Garrus & Zaed

But that isn't saying much.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Jacob's father left him.. how stereotypical. I'm actually surprised Jacob had the balls to tell his father to fuck off.. I though he was gonna be a pussy and say, "Ok daddy, I accept your apology." Oh well, I made Jacob watch his father killed himself cuz Jacob was a bitch.  Feels good man.



Stereotypical, yes. Jacob wouldn't have come down had his father offered him some of them women 

I had his father shoot himself the first time around. 

Bartender who tries to poison you in Afterlife > Jacob

Who had the best and most challenging loyalty mission?

In terms of challenge, Mordin's gave me the most trouble.
The best was probably Tali's since I enjoyed it the most.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked Grunt and Mordin's the most.
Challenge wise? I failed Thane's once.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Garrus's mission was the hardest for me first time. He wanted to kill Sidonish and I didn't think he should.. and I was scared he would hate me for not letting him kill Sidonish... so I let him take the shot... and Garrus changed after that.  So I was sad.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think Garrus's mission was the hardest for me first time. He wanted to kill Sidonish and I didn't think he should.. and I was scared he would hate me for not letting him kill Sidonish... so I let him take the shot... and Garrus changed after that.  So I was sad.



With my Renegade Shep, once I let Garrus take the shot, he was like, "Yep. It's over now. Let's go." Renegade Shep was like, "Happy? Okay." It didn't seem like a big deal.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

FFLN said:


> With my Renegade Shep, once I let Garrus take the shot, he was like, "Yep. It's over now. Let's go." Renegade Shep was like, "Happy? Okay." It didn't seem like a big deal.



It was a big deal to me.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It was a big deal to me.



Well, I did prefer the Paragon version because he got to "understand" Sidonis' side, and retain his... turianity(?)/humanity.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2010)

I was disappointed that Garrus didn't have a different outlook depending on how you dealt with him in the first game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

it did a little

if you paragon'd him, he comes off as a little bit more bitter


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm...well, in my Paragon playthroughs I got him to say that after the mission to stop Saren was over, he would reapply for Spectre training.  I was hoping that I would have someone loyal to me in the Council.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

I started a new game with the adept class. I pray the skills get much better. Then again, originally starting as infiltrator, can it get any better?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2010)

Finished my Adept playthrough.  Do it on Normal, and you'll be fine.  Any higher difficulty, and you'll have to spam Warps all the time to get rid of barriers and shields.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

That's actually what I'm doing it on now. And the lack of a good weapon is killing me. Can't wait to max out my stats.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2010)

Once I got the SMG, things went by a lot faster.  And on the Collector Ship, I chose to learn how to use Sniper Rifles...awesome choice.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 5, 2010)

Speaking of collectors. I just cleared the collector ship. I find it hilarious when the collectors transform into Harbingers and basically jump into the air in plain sight while I blast him full of bullets with the Viper Sniper rifle. He dies the moment he finishes his transformation.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2010)

I loved doing that too. They conveniently hover their head above all cover.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Footage of Hammerhead looks cool so far but too much Geth and not enough Mercs


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

I tried that trick with the skill points and adept isn't really worth it. Thinking of starting over on something else


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Speaking of collectors. I just cleared the collector ship. I find it hilarious when the collectors transform into Harbingers and basically jump into the air in plain sight while I blast him full of bullets with the Viper Sniper rifle. He dies the moment he finishes his transformation.



Lol that's what I do too. The reapers claim to be these god like beings, yet they make the dumbest decisions, such as taking control of another being when it's in plain sight


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Speaking of collectors. I just cleared the collector ship. I find it hilarious when the collectors transform into Harbingers and basically jump into the air in plain sight while I blast him full of bullets with the *Viper Sniper rifle*. He dies the moment he finishes his transformation.



Why you not using Widow?  Best fucking gun in the game.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Speaking of collectors. I just cleared the collector ship. I find it hilarious when the collectors transform into Harbingers and basically jump into the air in plain sight while I blast him full of bullets with the Viper Sniper rifle. He dies the moment he finishes his transformation.



I used sheps bullet time when I was a soldier and just killed em with my assault rifle.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2010)

So despite my initial feelings of wanting to flush Jack out the nearest airlock (That would be a hilarious renegade move by the way), i've actually grown to liking her. She's great to take on missions, her and Mordin especially just for how talkative they are.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So despite my initial feelings of wanting to flush Jack out the nearest airlock (That would be a hilarious renegade move by the way), i've actually grown to liking her. She's great to take on missions, her and Mordin especially just for how talkative they are.



My group through the game basically went:

Jack/Garrus -> Jack/Tali -> Jack/Legion


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

Tali? Oh, Lord. She does nothing but die with me


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Tali? Oh, Lord. She does nothing but die with me



what build did you give her?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2010)

I actually let the game build her on my first playthrough. 

I should've done it myself, if I knew she'd turn out relatively useless. Jack, on the other hand, never died on me.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 5, 2010)

Tali never died with me (hardly ever) it's da powah of luv


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I often found in my first game, my LI Miranda never died and whoever else was in the squad tended to die many, many times


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

i always take either Grunt or Jacob with me on missions because of the team fire ammo that they give.


----------



## Haventh (Mar 5, 2010)

I bring Tali and Grunt with me most of the time, always Tali, when i have her reqruited.

My squadmates don't die, cause i take the enemy fire.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol I usually order my team into dangerous places just to see where the enemies are and what weapons they have 

I kind of wish the majority of the missions where a bit longer mind you


----------



## Draffut (Mar 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Lol I usually order my team into dangerous places just to see where the enemies are and what weapons they have
> 
> I kind of wish the majority of the missions where a bit longer mind you



I enjoy the shorter missions, as the storyline ones in the last game were often painfully long.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, i was just doing my fave activity in ME2. I just successfully mind a planed from "rich" to "depleted" :ho

success!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I enjoy the shorter missions, as the storyline ones in the last game were often painfully long.



I'll agree to that shit, the Rachni mission went on for-fucking-ever and then just when I thought I'd finished it more of those bastards came along.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

guys quick question:

is possible to sleep with two womenz? :ho

i've got Tali and Jack drooling all over me :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, I definitely prefer Tech over Biotics in this game, even though in ME1 my fave class was easily the Vanguard.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

You can only 'romance' one character but you can always have some early sex with Jack and then late sex with Tali


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

nah, i want to have late sex with jack. I had early sex with jack but i re-loaded that muthafuka.

apprently, Jack's sex scene is really passionate :ho

edit: another question:

what mission is before the one that the collectors come into my ship and take everyone?

i haven't recruited legion yet... is it before i recruit him or is it after i do his loyalty mission? I want my team in tip top shape before i acquire the reaper IFF and i want to go immediately to collector space after they take the crew...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

It's     IFF.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

so as i'm going to acquire it, they take my crew? 

shit


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Something like that. After Legion you only get one free mission before they start melting your crew. You can still visit planets/scan/shop without them melting, but only one mission. And it's highly suggest to have that be Legion's Loyalty mission. Seeing as his personal upgrade is the Widow, that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 5, 2010)

^Yup but just be careful , if you've already done tali's then she and legion will have a fight and if you don't have enough paragon/renegade you can lose the loyalty of one of them


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Something like that. After Legion you only get one free mission before they start melting your crew. You can still visit planets/scan/shop without them melting, but only one mission. And it's highly suggest to have that be Legion's Loyalty mission. Seeing as his personal upgrade is the Widow, that's a good thing.





Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^Yup but just be careful , if you've already done tali's then she and legion will have a fight and if you don't have enough paragon/renegade you can lose the loyalty of one of them



that's my worry! My paragon is almost full. It's nearly close the the last final square. my renegade is only in the first squre. im afraid if i do the IFF misson before i somehow fill the entire paragon bar, i wont be able to keep tali's/legion's loyalty


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

*@like:* If you have more than 1 loyalty mission to do you can do at least 2 before the crew's abduction. Just don;t do anything but planet scan after they are abducted.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *@like:* If you have more than 1 loyalty mission to do you can do at least 2 before the crew's abduction. Just don;t do anything but planet scan after they are abducted.



thanks boss!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

OH GOD OH GOD *OH GOD*!  CANNOT UNSEE..!!

[YOUTUBE]XrMMOteSqOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

is this for real!?!?!?! hahahahahahahahaha

some hawt chocolate loving :ho


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wrs_V4QFUU[/YOUTUBE]


hawt      :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

OH GOD GOD GOD IT DOESN'T STOP!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't worry about having enough Paragon for the fight between Legion and Tali. In Legion's loyalty mission you can gain an absolute fuckload of Paragon points which should max your meter out before the fight even starts.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Don't worry about having enough Paragon for the fight between Legion and Tali. In Legion's loyalty mission you can gain an absolute fuckload of Paragon points which should max your meter out before the fight even starts.



+30 paragon points to be exact 

i'm glad i was able to keep both their loyalties.

the problem now is Miranda. bitch is still being a bitch (even with my paragon points! )


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Miranda is very hard to kill anyway


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 5, 2010)

fawk yeah, i did it! 

no one died 

got another 75 points for second playthrough.

all is good and right in the world now


----------



## Tim (Mar 5, 2010)

@KanyexManshep: ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> fawk yeah, i did it!
> 
> no one died
> 
> ...



Didn't import a Mass Effect 1 character?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Miranda is very hard to kill anyway


Yeah only way to kill her is to have her "normal" and bring her along to fight Terminator Human Reaper or hold the line by herself. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Didn't import a Mass Effect 1 character?



He never played ME1.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

The horrors of using a canon ending...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

Wrex = Dead..  THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Didn't import a Mass Effect 1 character?



never played Mass Effect 1


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 6, 2010)

jacob's body creeps me the hell out.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it looks excellent.  Would want.. but it's Jacob so no.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

...Yes.



"Excellent".


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

imagine grunt on female shepard :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd rather not...

How about Miranda on Female Shepard?  Much better picture...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'd rather not...
> 
> How about Miranda on Female Shepard?  Much better picture...



fail 



grunt on male shepard pek pek


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

It probably already exists on youtube


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

Everything exists on youtube...

I think one of my favorite sidequests  has to be the one on the Citadel where you can help the two Asari who are on the no-fly list.  It's not that fun, but I really like how their attitude towards you changes so much depending on your choice regarding the Council in the first game.  

Renegade Shepard's little speech about how Humans are the only race that can get things done is pretty damn funny.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Everything exists on youtube...
> 
> I think one of my favorite sidequests  has to be the one on the Citadel where you can help the two Asari who are on the no-fly list.  It's not that fun, but I really like how their attitude towards you changes so much depending on your choice regarding the Council in the first game.
> 
> Renegade Shepard's little speech about how Humans are the only race that can get things done is pretty damn funny.



lol, i was going to give them the forged identities but i was so desperate for paragon points (to take care of legion v tali) that i didn't give it to them


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

I finished my 5th playthrough... I forgot to upgrade the ship's sheild or something and Tali died.. but Im to lazy to replay it.  Wont be touching this game for a while now... back to MW2... or wait for Awakening.. probably wait for Awakening.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> ...Yes.
> 
> 
> "Excellent".


 ....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

5th playthrough on casual.

i saw 

although you've beat the game on the highest rank to it doesn't matter


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> 5th playthrough on casual.
> 
> i saw
> 
> although you've beat the game on the highest rank to it doesn't matter



I can play Casual as much as I want cuz I've already proved myself.  Jealous much? :ho


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I can play Casual as much as I want cuz I've already proved myself.  Jealous much? :ho



of course I am!

you've gained 100% of the achievements while i've only gained 88%


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> of course I am!
> 
> you've gained 100% of the achievements while i've only gained 88%



Achievements for ME2 is _waaay_ easier to get than ME1. You should consider yourself lucky.  Only hard one to get is Insanity for ME2. ME1 is a different story....  time consuming... so many play through..!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

Boss is a dirty little achievement whore


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss is a dirty little achievement whore



Only for the games I love... love deeply.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm deep you say?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Hmm deep you say?



My love for Mass Effect forces me to love ME2. ME1 is superior.  ......  BTW My Gamertag use to be DatAssEffect.. but MS made me change it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahaha...Ass is such a bad word.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

Especially when you're American 

I wonder what they do with all the people on MW2 who have clan names like [CUNT]  

And DatAssEffect is rep worthy but I did just rep you then  Normally I give myself usernames based around Osiris, I've no idea why I thought of SirHaxelot but it's just stuck ever since


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2010)

Osiris? Wut is that? 

Also, one of my other past name is PenasWalker.. MS made me change it again..


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 6, 2010)

Something incredibly funny happened when I did Mordin's Loyalty mission. After Mordin kills Maelon and the cutscene ends, Maelon's body starts flopping about crazily until it ends up like this.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

i'd like to play ME2 on PC.. should be fun :ho

my pc would burn tho


----------



## FFLN (Mar 7, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Something incredibly funny happened when I did Mordin's Loyalty mission. After Mordin kills Maelon and the cutscene ends, Maelon's body starts flopping about crazily until it ends up like this.



Yeah, that happened to me too. It's probably on youtube somewhere though...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i'd like to play ME2 on PC.. should be fun :ho
> 
> my pc would burn tho


Windows 7 32-bit
20.ghz single core
2GB RAM
GF 7600 GS 256mb

Worked perfectly. Looked good.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Osiris? Wut is that?



Egyptian god, it was my original username here (like yours was Shoko ) but then I got it changed because my current one just sounds so manly and gar 

So, I'm finally finished with these pokemon in my sig. What next? I think Grunt


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you krogan?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

I am pure Krogan! You should be in awe!


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Well can you beat Garrus if he performs calibrations on you?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

I have flexibility


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

When Garrus calibrates on you there is no hope. The only correct answer.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> When Garrus calibrates on you there is no hope. The only correct answer.



Isn't Tali doing the calibrating on the engine


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe we have a paradox on our hands


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Two people callibratin' at the same time? 

Tali x Garrus


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

Jacob is the best calibrator :ho


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

tali x garrus they like to calibrate things. Alot 

unless you cock block garrus and get with tali in 2


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Allow me to switch the topic from Tali to Miranda's ass.

I just wanna fro sum d's on dat bitch


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

I found the other character more alive than miranda. It loses appeal when you cant get immersed in a character.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 7, 2010)

I just purchased this game today.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Do loyalty missions

Buy ship upgrades

Pick archangel ( do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> I just purchased this game today.



Then what are you doing online man? PLAY! PLAY!


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

P.S. Pick tali


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> P.S. Pick tali



Just be careful not jizz up her nose :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

L O L .... No. Play Female and pick Garrus.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 7, 2010)

Pick Jack. 

Rough on the outside and rough on the inside


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont know about you. but garrus is to bro for me to want to do a female run.

Hit tali,space aids will not occur


----------



## Proxy (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have a thing for older people 

Samara may be your type


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Why would you ruin Garrus' broliness with a romance?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

Proxy said:


> If you have a thing for older people
> 
> Samara may be your type



she's 1000 years old 

shepard's grandfather didn't even exist in _his_ fathers balls when she was born >_>


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

because boss cant comprehend HIS BRO LEVEL.


also samara actually doesnt let you get with her not literally or figuratively


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna suck on Samara's titties


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

your great great Grandpa could have sucked on those titties if he knew her. turn off.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

I will follow in his footsteps


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 7, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> your great great Grandpa could have sucked on those titties if he knew her. turn off.



 


it's called keeping it in the family :ho

some traditions must never die


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

In the family doesnt mean run up the family tree and fuck the emotionless corpse that started it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Samara isn't lifeless! She is a bit hunched on dem shoulderz though


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

that code has a stick in her ass.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

I wonder when she'll pull it out like Garrus did his?


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Mass effect 4 probably.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 7, 2010)

I wonder if the code is the only thing stopping her...

She had three kids, and all three of them turned out to be Ardat Yakshi's...


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

Shepards galaxy saving genes would fix that


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah only purebloods can be Ardats


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2010)

then mass effect 5,6,7 and 8 would be about asari shepard?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I wonder when she'll pull it out like Garrus did his?



.... and beat people with it?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

First time getting Mordin to sing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

My roommate wanted to make that his ringtone...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2010)

How DO you get mordin to sing?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep talking to him after every mission.  Then, before the final mission (I think it happens then), you'll have the option of talking about how the Collector's don't have art.  From there, he'll say something about how he used to sing, and then you can be like, "You can sing?"

And then he sings.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2010)

I am the very model of a Scientist Salarian,
I've studied species turian, asari and batarian.
I'm quite good at genetics (as a subset of biology)
Because I am an expert (which I know is a tautology)

I'm also quite familiar, too, with matters dealing medicine.
I'll diagnose and treat the galaxy's most sickly quarian.
I've cured most deadly plagues that bring populations to their knees....
....to their knees...bees, sees, fees...Got it!
And I've learned to greatly limit the average amount of fertile Krogan seeds!

_And he's learned to greatly limit the average amount of fertile Krogan seeds!
And he's learned to greatly limit the average amount of fertile Krogan seeds!
And he's learned to greatly limit the average amount of fertile Krogan-ogan seeds!_

My xenoscience studies range from urban to agrarian,
Tuchanka, Illium, Omega, and those far more alien.
In short, in matters turian, asari, and batarian.
I am the very model of a scientist salarian.

In short, in matters turian, asari, and batarian,
He is the very model of a scientist salarian!

I know the numerous details of several species' chemistry,
From elcor to the volus, from evolution to anatomy,
Krogan reproduction, and the dextro-amino acid strains,
Of which turians and quarians form their cells and organs, bones and veins.

Humans are unique with their wide array of gene diversity,
My research of Collector technology shook society,
About beings' reaction to stress, my knowledge remains precise,
Those seeking support in intercourse, I can offer my advice.

_Those seeking support in intercourse, he can offer his advice!
Those seeking support in intercourse, he can offer his advice!
Those seeking support in intercourse, he can offer his ad-his advice!_

This vast supply of knowledge covers every living sapient.
My brilliant hardened mind is virtually omniscient.
In short, in matters turian, asari, and batarian,
I am the very model of a scientist salarian.

In short, in matters turian, asari, and batarian,
He is the very model of a scientist salarian!

Beyond scientific expertise, I've also skills in combat,
Killed people, once with farm equipment, many other violent acts.
One probably wouldn't tell from my exterior appearance.
In fact I'm quite familiar in subjects involving ordnance.

Though I've no trouble eliminating those I see as dangerous,
I can't deny that things I do are considered to be heartless,
Ethics and morals in the past have proven somewhat conflicted....
...conflicted, that's tricky...how about...
But know it's for learning, growth, not death, for which I am addicted!

_But know it's for learning, growth, not death, for which he addicted!
But know it's for learning, growth, not death, for which he is addicted!
But know it's for learning, growth, not death, for which he is addict-addicted!_

With my military past, I'll put a bullet in your head with ease.
I've disposed of ruffians almost as frequently as disease.
But still, in matters turian, asari, and batarian
I am the very model of a scientist salarian!

But still, in matters turian, asari, and batarian,
He is the very model of a scientist salarian!

....

*cough*

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> then mass effect 5,6,7 and 8 would be about asari shepard?



In all honesty for the next Mass Effect series I wouldn't mind the ability to choose what race the main character was as well. I assume it will be on the next gen so surely it will be able to store enough dialogue in it for all the various bits and bobs it'd need, but yeah it'd be funny and great at the same time. Maybe I'm thinking of Dragon Age: Origins too much though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 8, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I am the very model of a Scientist Salarian,
> I've studied species turian, asari and batarian.
> I'm quite good at genetics (as a subset of biology)
> Because I am an expert (which I know is a tautology)
> ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> In all honesty for the next Mass Effect series I wouldn't mind the ability to choose what race the main character was as well. I assume it will be on the next gen so surely it will be able to store enough dialogue in it for all the various bits and bobs it'd need, but yeah it'd be funny and great at the same time. Maybe I'm thinking of Dragon Age: Origins too much though.


 
Mass Effect MMORPG

its coming you know it. After Star Wars, Bioware is going to do Mass Effect 

1 for one don't mind as long as they implement multiplayer options for DA 

@hbs awesome now i know the lyrics to him singing


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

So long as they don't neglect the single player ME games at the same time I'll have no problem with an MMO of the series.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

I like how awkward it got after Moridin finished singing.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Then what are you doing online man? PLAY! PLAY!



I'll start it later today.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 8, 2010)

^ nice rhymes  :ho


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like how awkward it got after Moridin finished singing.



I know, right? A slight bit of awkward silence.

Just finished my second play through. Ended up with everyone intact, plus got to see Kelly's moves 

Third and possibly last time, for now, it's all about Jack


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 8, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ nice rhymes  :ho



I didn't even realize that until now.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 8, 2010)

we need more race options indeed. 



Mass Effect 4 Geth Shepard. would be lulzy.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> we need more rape options indeed.



Fix'd for you. No need to thank me.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

^
Aria  
*Spoiler*: __ 








Why did I start again on Insanity?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

Because it's fun...and you want the achievements.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

Hardcore is pretty easy tbh, I am annoyed there's no achievement for it like in the first game though


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Because it's fun...and you want the achievements.



Achievements, not so much.

Figured if I beat it like this, getting everything, I wouldn't have any excuse to play it over because I missed out.

I can tell this isn't going to be done any time soon 

Jack, I'm coming for you


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 8, 2010)

Tali x garrus is canon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Tali x garrus is canon



What you smoking.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 8, 2010)

The reason that pairing works is scientific.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

My favorite thing that they changed with regards to the achievements is that you don't have to do at least three different playthroughs to get all of them.  It was annoying that you had to beat a majority of the game in order to get the Ally Achievements.

I wonder...has anyone gotten all of the achievements in one playthrough?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

It's possible I guess 

Also apparently we are getting "something cool tomorrow" according to Bioware devs 

If it's Cerberus Network DLC then that's good shit, probably this new Heavy Weapon that's been talked about 

If it's some gayass news article online or something then I am going to feel trolled


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 8, 2010)

Im still mad I cant get my sentry interface. I have two but it wont let me RAGE DR PEPPER DLC FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU- but cerberus dlc hasnt let me down,except zaeed goddammit zaeed...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I wonder...has anyone gotten all of the achievements in one playthrough?



For ME1? That is impossible to do. I did one where I ran storyline only trying to get Garrus Achievement and got nothing. Shit was not money. There is a set amount of exp you need to get with a certain party member to get their achievement.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

No, the sequel.  I know you can't do it in the first one...the difficulty settings aren't unlocked, when your party members use powers it doesn't count towards the Achievement, not enough experience to get to 60, and the damn Ally Achievements.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I got nothing.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's possible I guess
> 
> Also apparently we are getting "something cool tomorrow" according to Bioware devs
> 
> ...


Dun get to excited. Last time They said that it was not that great. Dun remember what it was though.. that's how great it was. 




forgotten_hero said:


> No, the sequel.  I know you can't do it in the first one...the difficulty settings aren't unlocked, when your party members use powers it doesn't count towards the Achievement, not enough experience to get to 60, and the damn Ally Achievements.


I was just asking.  

Wut?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 8, 2010)

"Destroying this body gains you nothing."

I hate that smug bastard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2010)

I liked killing the Collectors...

But I'm going to like killing the Reapers even more in the next game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

So me and Boss were riding around in the Mako somewhere in the Amazon...



...I should've known not to let her drive 

-

It also appears our new Heavy Weapon is a lightning gun 


*Spoiler*: __ 








It appears to be called the ARC Projector  There also appears to be some new armor in the second picture which doesn't have a Helmet, maybe we are finally getting helmet toggle back?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2010)

I am infinitely pissed off. THEY DON'T SELL MASS EFFECT 2 IN POLAND! NOR MASS EFFECT 1!

(I am not counting the release where only language is Polish, I want English sound! File swap won't work either.)

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol, Poland.

Just ask one of the guest-workers to bring you back copies of the game.


----------



## Magoichi (Mar 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I wonder...has anyone gotten all of the achievements in one playthrough?



I would have, but decided to do my first playthrough on hardcore essentially missing only the insanity acheivement. Otherwise yeah I could have gotten them all in one playthrough.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> So me and Boss were riding around in the Mako somewhere in the Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh laaaawdy!! How did you end up doing that.  .. and ASHLEY... the fuck. 


Well, I'm excited for the new weapon.. expect I'M ALREADY DONE PLAYING ME2.  If they let you toggle your helmet on or off soon then I will probably play another runthrough with garrus and Shep surving... just to make sure I didn't catch a damn bug in the other run I did.  .....  Waiting for Hammerhead before I play again.. soooooo.... oh shit that comes out later this month.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm probably going to hold off on playing again until the Hammerhead comes out...actually, it'll probably be a bit later, depending on how long it takes to beat _Awakening_.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2010)

i need money


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm probably going to hold off on playing again until the Hammerhead comes out...actually, it'll probably be a bit later, depending on how long it takes to beat _Awakening_.


Awakening will take a total of 15-20 hrs to beat.  




@lk3mizt said:


> i need money


Pirate time.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2010)

lol, no, i aint pirating the DLC 

is it even possible?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

IDK you have modd 360 right?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah...  but its a DLC... it dont come out on DVD right?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Go pirate PC version for ME2
2. ????
3. Profit


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 9, 2010)

1. Buy Mass Effect

2. Get Snacks

3. ???

4. Profit


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2010)

so my friend has this game and he tells me its on some Lil Wayne shit, like you can fuck every girl in the world. 

i mean does it play better than the first game at least?


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> 1. Buy Mass Effect
> 
> 2. ???
> 
> 3. Life Destroyed


Fixed for you. For me, anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 10, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> so my friend has this game and he tells me its on some Lil Wayne shit, like you can fuck every girl in the world.
> 
> i mean does it play better than the first game at least?



I have no idea at all what your friend means by the first part...

But it plays much better as a shooter than the first one.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

I came buckets. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeeeeearrr!! New avataar time!!!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2010)

Does a turian dick have those stone scales as well?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 10, 2010)

wow, that pic is awesome!


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 10, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Does a turian dick have those stone scales as well?



Chafing            .


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> wow, that pic is awesome!


I know right. 



BAD BD said:


> Chafing            .



 The good kind.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2010)

In Mass Effect, only two things can make women bleed.

Periods and Turians.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 10, 2010)

Mordin is by far the best character in the game btw.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2010)

He should get his own late night talk show.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Zaru said:


> In Mass Effect, only two things can make women bleed.
> 
> Periods and Turians.



Well.. that's awkward.


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2010)

rofl

but that pic is really good


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

Hot damn! 

Anyone had a go with the Arc Projector yet?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I came buckets.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do not *Ahem* ingest.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Garrus turns men Gay.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok here's the part where I come in and tell you men see him as a BRO. We don't go into our secret bat caves and google garrus porn, HE'S A BRO.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

YES. Boss what is up with you


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

*Red:* You know me.  Gotta proclaim my love. You know you want to too. 




Son Goku said:


> Ok here's the part where I come in and tell you men see him as a BRO. We don't go into our secret bat caves and google garrus porn, HE'S A BRO.


Dude.. why you gotta be so _jealous_ of me and my love for Garrus.  You're just jealous Garrus is your "_cannot have_" list.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it wrong that I gave a big smile when I saw that pic.

...Yes it is. Don't bother answering.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

Im quite happy with my list and wish to blow everyone else out the damn air lock.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Is it wrong that I gave a big smile when I saw that pic.
> ...Yes it is. Don't bother answering.


Embrace it.  



Son Goku said:


> Im quite happy with my list and wish to blow everyone else out the damn air lock.


Look into your heart Son Goku. You love Garrus. You know it be true.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

I am your father wrong franchise. First, he is a BRO, A BRO, and ONLY A BRO


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I am your father wrong franchise. First, he is a BRO, A BRO, and ONLY A BRO



It's ok. Just come out of the closet bro. Get a piece of that Garrus loving.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

Sir, I'd rather not get with somebody of the same gender regardless of species.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

oh shit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Sir, I'd rather not get with somebody of the same gender regardless of species.


Would that change your mind if Garrus was... genderless? 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> oh shit


:33


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

Turians have gender.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Turians have gender.



Garrus is dancing for you. How can you resist DEM MOVES.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a good reason. HE IS A BRO. /bro-force.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

HAHAH OH WOW... ahahha.. a bro I can fuck.  Damn right he is a bro.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus is dancing for you. How can you resist DEM MOVES.



lol, look at the volus


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

*@lkie* if you play ME1 you can dance with the Volus.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2010)

no thank you


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

^ You can also save Wrex. Best fucking character in the game. ME2 without Wrex is just not the same.....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 11, 2010)

If you didn't play the first one, does the game assume that the Rachni are dead?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes.

10 chars


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Wrex = Dead
Councilor = Dead
Ash = Dead if you play Female
Alenko = Dead if you play Male

Default sucks. 

It's more like if you didn't play ME1 ... ME1 never existed but the fact that you were a Spector and fought the "Reapers."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2010)

been a while since i posted here

any news on Kasumi?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

As far as I know Bioware never said anything about Kasumi being a DLC. I think Zaeed said something about her.. and there was that one thief daily news about someone who was supposed to be her. IDK though. However we haven been confirmed about Hammerhead coming out by the end of this month and that's about it. 

_ALSO_ in case you guys are wonder there is also a rumor about a DCL mission that involves Liara and more of that Shadow Broker stuff. Just speculations currently since those who has PC version said there are files with such names but no content.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> As far as I know Bioware never said anything about Kasumi being a DLC. I think Zaeed said something about her.. and there was that one thief daily news about someone who was supposed to be her. IDK though. However we haven been confirmed about Hammerhead coming out by the end of this month and that's about it.
> 
> _ALSO_ in case you guys are wonder there is also a rumor about a DCL mission that involves Liara and more of that Shadow Broker stuff. Just speculations currently since those who has PC version said there are files with such names but no content.



thanks boss


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah it was found that there's something in the game's code and dialogue that hints at Liara becoming a recruitable partner, not sure if it's permanent or just for one mission though 

As for Kasumi, she was mentioned by Priestly on the Bioware Social Forums in the same thread as the Arc Projector, so she definitely does exist and is being worked on as we type


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

^ I should visit Bioware forums more.. but someone them fans.... some of_ DEM FANS_. They go crazy over their love interest. Someone photoshop a picture of Kaidan as a furry.... and that's when I knew I had to GTFO of Bioware forums. Donotwant.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

Kaiden is shit, anyway.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't really like any of the female love interests personally, although I did 'enjoy' the Miranda partnership throughout my first playthrough, none of them are particularly interesting. Tali's stereotypical shy-girl stereotype is cute at first until you realise she's just a masked version of Orihime


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow Jacob, way to make yourself come off as a total dumbass to Tali.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Kaiden is not shit. I will not rage. ... FFFFFF---!!

But in OTHER NEWS

*KASUMI will be release April 6*... not part of the free Cerberus DLC. You have to pay. I knew the whole all DLC will be free bull shit was too good to be true. 

Sauce: 

Also this.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha I noticed Thane and _then_ Miranda 

EDIT: Thanks for news Boss  I will start off a new game on ME2 next when I have Firewalker, Kasumi and Blood Dragon Armor all unlocked, and I'll do with it a level 50-60 Jane Shepard from ME1


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't really like any of the female love interests personally, although I did 'enjoy' the Miranda partnership throughout my first playthrough, none of them are particularly interesting. Tali's stereotypical shy-girl stereotype is cute at first *until you realise she's just a masked version of Orihime*



*TAKE

THAT

BACK*!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Haha I noticed Thane and _then_ Miranda
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for news Boss  I will start off a new game on ME2 next when I have Firewalker, Kasumi and Blood Dragon Armor all unlocked, and I'll do with it a level 50-60 Jane Shepard from ME1



Gotta love that image. 

Don't tell me you went with DEFAULT FemShep.... cuz she _uuuuuuuugly_.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Default Sheps are the 'only' sheps for me really, I am familiar with their image more than custom ones.

I am currently however going through a game with a Fem Infiltrator who is blonde and hot, she wears green camo armor


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Default Sheps are the 'only' sheps for me really, I am familiar with their image more than custom ones.
> 
> I am currently however going through a game with a Fem Infiltrator who is blonde and hot, she wears green camo armor



well.. Default MaleShep is the only MaleShep..  Sefault FemShep looks like shit. You should go to  and make a hot FemShep for ME2....  Do eet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm hoping that if you have the Cerberus Network you'll get a discount on the Kasumi DLC...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm hoping that if you have the Cerberus Network you'll get a *discount* on the Kasumi DLC...



This _IS_ EA we are talking about.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been to ME2faces before, the only hot girls on it are with pc mods


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I have been to ME2faces before, the only hot girls on it are with pc mods



What? Are you doing it right? I was able to do them for my 360 characters.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm talking about the ones with NPC hair because that wet hair is mega hot and dat ass oh yeah datass 


.... Excuse me, I appear to have gone off on a tangent  I am Legion for we are many, yes


----------



## Bluth (Mar 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Tali's stereotypical shy-girl stereotype is cute at first until you realise she's just a masked version of Orihime



Blasphemy!!!! She's a little similar around Shepard, but she's a much much stronger character.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm talking about the ones with NPC hair because that wet hair is mega hot and dat ass oh yeah datass
> 
> 
> .... Excuse me, I appear to have gone off on a tangent  I am Legion for we are many, yes


Those hair styles looked like whore hair.  Search within your heart. You know it be true. 

.. not data available..? 



Bluth said:


> Blasphemy!!!! She's a little similar around Shepard, but she's a much much stronger character.


Tali was awesome in ME1... It was her and Garrus in my team from the start. IDK what happened in ME2. I used her but she wasn't as good.  Still awesome.. but IDK I wasn't feeling it. 

BTW She told my FemShep she wanted to link suits.  <-- my face. The fuck Bioware. Such a disappointment that Bioware didn't fix these little details.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Tali was awesome in ME1... It was her and Garrus in my team from the start. IDK what happened in ME2. I used her but she wasn't as good.  Still awesome.. but IDK I wasn't feeling it.



She was my favorite character.  I'm just saying that she does play the part of the shy girl around the guy she likes (well maleshep at least).  The thing is that she plays the part actually well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2010)

I really like Tali...she has no problem taking her shotgun and blasting someone in the face, but when she's around Shepard she's all shy...nice.  I like the nice little blend of fierceness and shyness.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe it's because I played as FemShep and when she got shy around FemShep ...  I went WTF is going on here... is Tali bi? IDK... she was cool until she tried to busta move on my femshep....  I was turned off.


----------



## Bluth (Mar 12, 2010)

^When I played with my femshep, I didn't really think she was coming on to me, it was more of a little sister vibe I got from her.  She just really admires Shepard, she is probably the most important person to her after her Father.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't really like any of the female love interests personally, although I did 'enjoy' the Miranda partnership throughout my first playthrough, none of them are particularly interesting. Tali's stereotypical shy-girl stereotype is cute at first until you realise she's just a masked version of Orihime



Okay, I'm going to take crap for this but, to hell with it, I'm used to being a social leper so what do I care?

I really like the Jack paragon romance a lot. And before you all go off on a tangent, yes, I did notice datass  and I did notice Tali's hips, but I found Jack's turn incredibly interesting, because she keeps turning you away, and the tale of her past love was tragic to me.

To me, that was a bigger turn for Jack's character since simple friendship with her only ends her conversation tree.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing to be ashamed of Jack Is Great in every way possible


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

Bluth said:


> ^When I played with my femshep, I didn't really think she was coming on to me, it was more of a little sister vibe I got from her.  She just really admires Shepard, she is probably the most important person to her after her Father.



She told my FemShep she wanted to link suits.  You know what that means.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 12, 2010)

She wants to link nipples so you can exchange breast milk 

...I think and hope


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't want to pay for it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

Gentlemen, I give you... Kasumi. 


*Spoiler*: _2 images_ 









Sauce:


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

A Challenger Approaches


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of Jack Is Great in every way possible



Only thing I don't like is her name...I refuse to call her "Jack".  In my mind, she will always be Subject Zero.  Jack just reminds me of a guy.


If Kasumi is a love interest, I guess I'll have to start yet another playthrough.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

Look worth it to me


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 12, 2010)

She looks like Morrigan...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

Morrigan? I don;t think so... 

Anywho, I bet it's gonna cost at least $8-$10 to DL it.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

8 Dollars. EA better not jew us 

A character some weapons ( 1 or 2)
 probably like 160 microsoft points in the land of shepardness.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2010)

The paint on Kasumi's lip that goes down to about the middle of her chin looks really familiar...just can't remember from what.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

^ The queen from Star Wars?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, that's it.  I knew it looked really familiar.

I wonder what the Illusive Man is going to say when you recruit her...I mean, didn't she steal something from Cerberus?

Also, according to this article, the DLC for Kasumi will cost 560 points.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 12, 2010)

Isnt she a thief, you cant go oh no aliens come to kill galaxy. She stole my awesome contacts NO SHEPARD FOR YOU.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

About $6 then?  Could be worst.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

It could be better


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just wishful thinking now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm fine with paying $6 for it.  It's a new party member, meaning that we could use her for a whole bunch of things.  Not like the DLC for the first one, where they were just missions.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Indeed she does look like Amidala plus Sith Hood to boot.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I smell cross-over.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for Kasumi links Boss, I am really looking forward to it you know. As I said, I'll begin my next playthrough when I have Kasumi, Firewalker and that new Light Armor they showed off in the Arc Projector pics. Not so sure if I will do it as Fem or Man Shep, if I can romance Kasumi I will


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Kasumi will talk to you like how Zaeed did... so doubt you can romance her, _BUT HEY _this _IS_ a space dating game, so anything is possible.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Kasumi will talk to you like how Zaeed did... so doubt you can romance her, _BUT HEY _this _IS_ a space dating game, so anything is possible.





Say it ain't so Boss, say it ain't so.

Well that is a big turn off for me.  I like Zaeed and all, but being unable to talk to him is no fun.  I much rather have three or four meaningful conversations than some random speech.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 13, 2010)

I wanna strip dem clothes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Kasumi will talk to you like how Zaeed did... so doubt you can romance her, _BUT HEY _this _IS_ a space dating game, so anything is possible.



That annoyed the hell out of me to be honest, while listening to his "war" stories is interesting and all i'd like to be able to interact with him some.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2010)

Which teammate of yours died?

Not sure why you're getting that problem...first time I've heard of that happening.  But can't you still go on LIVE with a silver account?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I just notice Thane's outfit is so tight you can see his man tits.. oh excuse me.. Lizard tits.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you need to stop thinking about than thane and more about enkindlers.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes it's been clear from the start that Boss really likes the Hanar instead.

tentacles do want


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh shit.. I shat a brick when I saw that Fonax cover..  CANNOT UNSEE.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2010)

I did not need to know that about Thane...

So much for eating dinner...


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I feel like this is all we talk about. ever.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

You know mass effect isnt just guys and sex.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Usually post related to story line gets ignored for some reason... 

.... don't look at me like that.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess I always show up when the red light bulb is in the lamp then.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

I've played 5 runthroughs. There really isn't much to talk about at this point. I already did my rage post a while back.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 13, 2010)

Elcor Spectre        . Go.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I've played the game 5 times through too. There's not much else we can talk about until Firewalker/Kasumi DLC comes out. 

...So until then we'll just talk about alien sex


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


>



You know to be honest< i'd actually like to see something like that in ME3, if only for a joke character Shepard runs across.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah I've played the game 5 times through too. There's not much else we can talk about until Firewalker/Kasumi DLC comes out.
> 
> *...So until then we'll just talk about alien sex*



i wonder if female Turians are hot


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

OH LAWDY!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH LAWDY!



Gotta love that create-a-character feature.

Now let's make one of Renegade McCain.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

I have utterly no idea how to work that presentation properly but it is extremely badass. It's from one of the Bioware boffins and it's about the differences and improvements in ME1 that they tried to make for ME2 

It includes phrases such as 'Asari cosplay FTW!' and 'we found it on teh internets!'

...Bioware developers =


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2010)

Boss, you should check that out...there's a picture of Thane topless.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll pass on Thane..  .... but fuck.. why isn't "Story Line" mentioned in Goals for ME3.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Chance that these pics are fake, so at the risk of being trolled  ...

Firewalker may come with new attires for Garrus, Thane and Jack.



Jack = 

Even if they're fake... I want 

EDIT: ...Actually they're confirmed as real now. 

Boss you gonna appreciate Garrus without dem scars?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG. GLORIOUS GARRUS WITHOUT THE BROKEN ARMOR!!  *G L O R I O U S .  *


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2010)

Fucking lol @ Jack's shades.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh just notice jack.  Nice shades.  She looks better now with _REAL_ clothes on.


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I mean - Garrus sure as hell looks more fly without the holes in his armor. 

I am awaiting Thane, though, who always looks fly.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm basing the fakeness/realness of them on these pics, so if I'm being trolled... don't hate the playa, hate the game 

Srsly if my gf looked anything like Jack does in that new attire I'd have made a proper effort to keep her 

DAT BELT 

Jack is now number 1 female hotness in ME univarse


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF....!!!  WHY WOULD THEY CHANGE HIS VISOR TO ORANGE WHEN MOST OF HIS OUTFIT IS BLUE. WTF BIOWARE..


*Spoiler*: _All of my rage_ 



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!! *




He better have orange else where too.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

He still appears to have dem scarz to compensate  

Just fixed armor 

 all is genuine


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

The scars on his face is awesome.  

All this spoilerz..  Can't wait.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL Thane's new attire isn't finished yet, pic is pretty funny



DAT PLASTIC 

At least we know he will have sunglasses shaped like  glasses


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL OH GOD WTF.  They better be trolling.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Jack's glasses.. I wish They would give Garrus glasses too..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

But then what they gonna do with his Visor/Scanner thing? 

I'm just pleased we have a female now who caters to my bad-girl fetishes


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

IDK.. they are the experts.. they should come up with thing awesome.. like no visor... only holographic glasses. 

Bad girl eh?  They need to have a DLC of Hair for Jack.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Well my last gf had tattoo'd tits which despite being possibly TMI...  

Gonna try get an N7 tattoo soon, lol so nerdy but I want it so much


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2010)

Until I saw Subject Zero, I didn't know any female who had tatooed tits.  Thanks for sharing...I think.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

>Tattoo tits..... 

I want N7 tattoo behind my ear..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

tatoo ur tits goddamit!


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my god, if that's how Thane's final product looks, I'd be okay with it anyway.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah as I said I just really want that N7 tattoo on my chest for no good reason. Some chicks will be like 'oh it's a video game, that's ok I guess' but for the other ones who are up their own asses... I'll just tell them that 'it stands for the top level in the Special Forces, I was in the army for 3 years ' and then I'll turn into a pussy magnet


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> tatoo ur tits goddamit!


You first. 



TDM said:


> Oh my god, if that's how Thane's final product looks, I'd be okay with it anyway.


lulz.. I hope it's really all white. Fucking RAP STAR!  




RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah as I said I just really want that N7 tattoo on my chest for no good reason. Some chicks will be like 'oh it's a video game, that's ok I guess' but for the other ones who are up their own asses... I'll just tell them that 'it stands for the top level in the Special Forces, I was in the army for 3 years ' and then I'll turn into a pussy magnet


Make sure you Tattoo it on your right chest.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, right  Gonna get Liverbird on my left where my heart is


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Jack is now number 1 female hotness in ME univarse



she always was


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack is crazy. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yes, right  Gonna get Liverbird on my left where my heart is



Excellent. Show pix when you get it done.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL could be a while, next time I'm in town I'm gonna pop in to the tattoo place and ask them how long and £££ an N7 one would cost, I'll go in with my hoody so they can just go 'yeah it'll be xxx if we stick that on you'.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

AWW YEEEEEEEEAAAAARRR!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Probably gonna be £30.

Is everyone who posts in this thread a yank btw?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not a Yank.. dunno what that is. 

Anyways *Red*.. don't be like that one guy I talked with once. He told me about his Metal Gear tattoo and I came buckets, then he said, "Wanna see my Kingdom hearts tattoo?" I told him I had to go.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Yank = AMURIKAN 

Nah am not gonna get Mickey Mouse phaggit tattoo


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm not a Yank.. dunno what that is.
> 
> Anyways *Red*.. don't be like that one guy I talked with once. He told me about his Metal Gear tattoo and I came buckets, then he said, "Wanna see my Kingdom hearts tattoo?" I told him I had to go.



I'm guessing you wouldn't want to see my Pokemon tatoo then?

Just kidding...that's my roommate.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

*RED:* lol American. 

Good boy. 

*Hero:* lol wut..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol what pokemon is it?

I bet it's Chansey


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2010)

I know this is like derailing the thread train off-topic, but does anybody have speculations as to how Shep is going to actually defeat the Reapers?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Commander Shepard becomes Admiral Shepard 

'Joker... Deploy the fleet '


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW Boss, am playing Mass Effect 1 now, where do I go for epic armor for Wrex, Garrus etc? 

Please bare in mind I am level 55 or some shit like that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

TDM said:


> I know this is like derailing the thread train off-topic, but does anybody have speculations as to how Shep is going to actually defeat the Reapers?


Well for starters, if you saved the Rachni Queen, didn't kill Wrex, reprogram the Geth.... I'm assuming they join you in your epic battle to save the universe and Shepard dies at the end of ME3. _THAT_ or Shepard will live long enough to eb the villain.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> BTW Boss, am playing Mass Effect 1 now, where do I go for epic armor for Wrex, Garrus etc?
> 
> Please bare in mind I am level 55 or some shit like that.



You have to do side missions and loot. The way an RPG should be.  The loot you get is usually around your current Level.. so good luck. I once got a play through where I kept getting that damn pink outfit for Garrus and Wrex.. so I had no choice.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah ok, I shall try. I just finished Noveria and am now protecting the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of Feros. I know you love ME1 but seriously I just don't like those two planets at all in this first one. I like the Eden Prime mission, Virmire is obviously pretty cool as it's a WHAM~! episode and then Ilos was cool enough if you can ignore those mega long corridors


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

Do that one Mission on Earth's Moon. Once you've complete it, it gives you a boost to your leveling.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> BTW Boss, am playing Mass Effect 1 now, where do I go for epic armor for Wrex, Garrus etc?
> 
> Please bare in mind I am level 55 or some shit like that.



Get the DLC Pinnacle Station.  Beat that, and you'll get access to an apartment, where you can pay a bunch of credits for a random item.  You can get Level X Predator armor there.  I always thought that Predator and Colossus were the best.

As for the Pokemon tatoo...it's a Pikachu.  On his upper right arm.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Colossus is the most bitching Armor in ME1.  I did a lot of play through with one character just so I can find Colossus for all of my teammates. Lets just say it was a great success.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 15, 2010)

TDM said:


> I know this is like derailing the thread train off-topic, but does anybody have speculations as to how Shep is going to actually defeat the Reapers?



He's going to build himself a Gundam and proceed to kick the Reaper equivalent of an ass.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

No, he's going to give Blasto a call.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

Thane's new finished attire.

DEM EARRINGS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Everyone is wearing Orange? Fantastic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

Just realized that with the two new DLC packs, we might be able to get enough credits to buy everything...


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I bet a friend of mine that I could beat ME2 first playthrough on insane. I had to stop when it we boarded the collector ship and were pinned down by all those platforms. 

Oh my pride.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just realized that with the two new DLC packs, we might be able to get enough credits to buy everything...



I can normally buy everything on a playthrough after finishing the game once, how come you're not able to?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

Really?  I've never been able to buy all the upgrades, magazines, pets, ships, etc...

Boss, were you able to buy everything?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

Even on my first playthrough I have every single upgrade bought, I've no idea how considering I started off with 0 credits compared to 200k on all the other playthroughs as well  I also have a fuck load of dem minerals


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I can normally buy everything on a playthrough after finishing the game once, how come you're not able to?


LIEZ AND DAMNATION.  



forgotten_hero said:


> Boss, were you able to buy everything?



No, I had a few upgrades left to buy. I did finish the game on 100% IDK why Red is lying..    ... wait now that I think about it... after my crew got kidnapped I didn't go back to buy stuff... so.. I think I might actually have enough...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

Good point...neither did I.  I always rushed to get them...

Red, did you buy the upgrades at any point after the Collectors kidnapped your crew?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 16, 2010)

Playing through the game again. Trying to remember, where is it that you get the 100% Paragon/Renegade upgrade again? Was that during, before, or after meeting Ashley on Horizon?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

The upgrade?  Are you talking about when you max out your class stats and have an option of which mastery you want?

If so, that's whenever you put ten skill points into your class stat (ex. For Adepts I think it's called Biotic Mastery).


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 17, 2010)

IIRC, after the Collector's captured my crew, I did Legion's loyalty mission and scanned those minerals like they owed me money. I'd scanned every single planet in the game and even after using all upgrades I've still got like 100k+ of Platinum, Iridium and Palladium. Only Lilith died in the Collector Base (in terms of my crew, Thane/Grunt/Jack also died but I corrected it to just Jack, I now wish I hadn't).

So yeah, I had every single upgrade bought on my first playthrough, I still don't really know how because it's difficult to do so now even with the 200k credits. I think you guys will have to erm... come to my house and check my file for proof  Are you sure you guys got all the discounts?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm.. I remmeber buying all the shit from a store.. and then talking to the guy, he then proceed to give me a discount after I already bought everything.  I got sad.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I've decided to keep my Shepard-Prime save where Moridin, Thane and Zaeed die.

Now I am playing a renegade male from ME1. I plan to, if I can, have everyone but Shepard die in the finale.

Is that possible?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So, I've decided to keep my Shepard-Prime save where Moridin, Thane and Zaeed die.
> 
> Now I am playing a renegade male from ME1. I plan to, if I can, have everyone but Shepard die in the finale.
> 
> Is that possible?



People say it's possible.. but you need at least one party member alive so they can help pull you onto the ship... then they get a bullet to the head once they help you up. 

Only problem is that I tried that with Garrus and he disappears/dies magically... so my Shep dies. IDK what happened.. I might have got a glitch, but I played that suicide mission at least 5 times now... garrus still dies mysteriously no matter what I do. However when I send him back to escort the crew member, Edi says no casulties, but Garus dies in the end anyways... _soooo_.... ??


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 17, 2010)

Garrus... Killing Garrus? Impossible.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 17, 2010)

It is impossible for Shepard to stay alive and for less than 2 team members surviving. Even if you have no more missions available in the game, it's mechanics rely on Shepard and two team members.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

I just want to know how Garrus dies. * Red* if what you are saying is true, then Bioware probably didn't think thoroughly about the ending. Sloppy job on their part.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 17, 2010)

Theoretically, yes it is, they should've clocked on that some people may want to just have Shepard be the sole survivor (lol geddit?) but then of course the way the game ends, you NEED someone there to pull you back up. As we say in England, six of one and half a dozen of the other 

Also, I am getting strong urge to play ME2 again for the 7th time  I want to be rockin that shit up in my Blood Dragon + Firestorm/Arc Projector


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys.

miss me? 

been playing too much bad company 2. the online play is freaking awesome :ho

so when is the Hammerhead DLC due? I think i wanna buy the cerberus network thingy but only after i see what the DLC looks like


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 17, 2010)

Late March sometime.  

Hammerhead gameplay trailer:


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

FYI I read earlier today that Bioware is considering "_Romance DLC_" ...  

Sauce is Kotaku.. to lazy to link atm.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm...dunno about that.  From what little he said, it sounded like just taking someone on a date...would be interesting, but I don't think I would be willing to pay for it.  If it's free, fine.  If not...well, it better not be too expensive.

Link:


----------



## Hana (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn, damn. Triple damn. I finally got ME2 this week I'm stuck and I won't be able to finish. Talk about pissing me off.

I can't complete any of those retarded bypasses. My mouse lags too much to attempt even a simple one. At least in ME 1 I had the option to use omnigel instead to get through stuff.

I haven't even gotten to romance Garrus yet...QQ. Anyone happen to have a female/paragon/soldier Shepard past a certain door on Korlus? Are there any more critical doors with these stupid locks?


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

^How come your mouse lags? Maybe get a new one if its a bad mouse. A mouse is pretty cheap these days.


----------



## Hana (Mar 18, 2010)

My mouse doesn't lag normally. I had no problems playing other games like Dragon Age or Bioshock. For some reason the minigames on ME 1 and 2 lag really bad. I turned graphics all the way down and adjusted my mouse settings but nothing.

I'm not gonna go out and spend 20 bucks for an issue with a minigame in a videogame.


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

How strange it only does it during the minigames. Buying a new mouse wouldn't fix that anyway by the sounds of it.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2010)

Hana said:


> My mouse doesn't lag normally. I had no problems playing other games like Dragon Age or Bioshock. For some reason the minigames on ME 1 and 2 lag really bad. I turned graphics all the way down and adjusted my mouse settings but nothing.
> 
> I'm not gonna go out and spend 20 bucks for an issue with a minigame in a videogame.



There are lots more of those mandatory minigames. I suggest you browse on the Bioware boards for tips. I remember reading about how to improve the performance on those minigames, but I'm not sure what it was exactly. A change in resolution or playing in windowed mode... don't remember exactly.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you using a wireless mouse?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2010)

You can buy things in game that add time to bypasses and such.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm...dunno about that.  From what little he said, it sounded like just taking someone on a date...would be interesting, but *I don't think I would be willing to pay for it.  If it's free, fine.  If not...well, it better not be too expensive.*
> Link:



So then you are gonna pay for it.  It also says they might for it for Dragon Age too... so we'll see.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 18, 2010)

Shoko, my eyes 


how dare you post Garrus nudes?!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 18, 2010)

I got said nudes as well


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 18, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> IIRC, after the Collector's captured my crew, I did Legion's loyalty mission and scanned those minerals like they owed me money. I'd scanned every single planet in the game and even after using all upgrades I've still got like 100k+ of Platinum, Iridium and Palladium. Only Lilith died in the Collector Base (in terms of my crew, Thane/Grunt/Jack also died but I corrected it to just Jack, I now wish I hadn't).
> 
> So yeah, I had every single upgrade bought on my first playthrough, I still don't really know how because it's difficult to do so now even with the 200k credits. I think you guys will have to erm... come to my house and check my file for proof  Are you sure you guys got all the discounts?



Does scanning planets count on the timer? Or is it just doing formal missions?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 18, 2010)

Any missions I would believe


----------



## Proxy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've scanned planets after they were taken and still managed to save everyone, but I had all their loyalty though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2010)

What unused races do you guys what as new companions?

Batrians?

Hanar?

Volus?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 18, 2010)

Whilst I wouldn't mind a one-off mission with a bonus squadmate of an unused race who is on my team, I'd honestly prefer a new race.

That said, I'm in the camp that thinks we'll get access to all previous surviving squadmates in ME1 *and* ME2, so maybe there won't be enough room for any more 

Then again I'm expecting at least two new squadmates... which would mean that'd be a squad of like 17 team members to choose from providing all the ones who can survive survive? They're gonna need a bigger Normandy 

Wait there, I'll count them 

0. Shepard

1. Garrus
2. Tali
3. Kaiden/Ashley
4. Wrex
5. Liara

6. Jacob
7. Miranda
8. Mordin
9. Grunt
10. Jack
11. Samara/Morinth
12. Thane
13. Legion
14. Zaeed
15. Kasumi

16. ???
17. ???

Hmm 17 squad members do want


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

Hanars are not fighters.. thats why thye have the Drells.  

With that said.. I want Elcor.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2010)

I want an Elcor mount.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

Elcor mount and Jet packs for world exploration.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2010)

Also recruiting the Rachni, Quarians and the Geth to for your uber fleet in ME3 will be AMAZING!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2010)

Well Zaeed said that he was almost strangled by a Hanar.  I guess they could fight.

If anyone has been reading the Daily News, then there was something about welcoming a new race, so they might make an appearance.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2010)

There will be new races, just probably not ones you can recruit

Also a Hanra could carry, like, twelve guns

Or a Hanar/Volus could drive a mecha!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2010)

I honestly want to see a Hanar Uber Biotic

Give him very little life, and no weapon (firearm), but huge biotic shields and great biotic attacks.


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2010)

I feel like a Hanar, Elcor, or Volus squadmate would be seen by too many as a novelty.

Hanar could be done well, though, if it follows a sort of "badass missionary" archetype (probably along the lines of what EvilMoogle just explained).

I'd personally want to see a Batarian, because even though they're ugly as sin, I generally dislike it when a race is pigeon-holed into a single persona or style. It'd be nice if the actual Batarian citizens are normal, reasonable people.

EDIT: of course, the same issue arises when you're talking about the religiously gentle Hanar, the plodding Elcor, or the unscrupulous Volus. For some reason I'm okay with a race existing for the sole purpose of comedic effect, but not a race existing just to be an enemy. 

I'm still hoping Bioware has a really fucking good reason for the Reapers being massive dicks.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 18, 2010)

If we get an Elcor who fits the role and style of Shale I would have no problem with this


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 18, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What unused races do you guys what as new companions?
> 
> Batrians?
> 
> ...



Blasto, plain and simple.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol blasto.

I've heard jet-packs somewhere before


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 18, 2010)

It's quite easy to forget how awesome Yahtzee is until you listen to his voice again


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Lol blasto.
> 
> I've heard jet-packs somewhere before



I like this guy..  Fuck yeah. jet packs.  .. but no to Space Vampire.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 19, 2010)

They will probably add a Batarian to the mix in the third game. But from what I hear, your teammates are all going to be humanoid since that is how the game saves on animation programming costs. There is a reason why the Hanar and Elcor barely move around in the games - it costs too much to animate them well. Having one as a playable character might be too much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope we get to see what happens to Balak if we chose the Paragon option during Bringing Down the Sky.  I want to kill him...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2010)

You missed the best one.


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are all awesome.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder how long it'll take before we run out of meme's.

Then we get to the point were resource mining becomes fun I suppose.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2010)

Queen Amidala    Kasumi trailer:  

Shepard was fighting out of armor in a few scenes...wonder if that's a new thing?


----------



## Fenix (Mar 20, 2010)

I have Mass Effect 1 installed....

Any recommendation on a Class to start with? Any tips/advice on the pros/cons of each classes that may not be in the description would be helpful.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2010)

I used solider. Fighting is easy on ME and quasi tedious. I just ran forwards with an assault rifle spraying dudes down. At the start of ME 1 you can totally change your build if you want.

My most important advice is about tech however:

There are loads and loads of optional items that can't unlock without someone with a tech ability. That means on every mission you almost always have to take either Garrus or Tali with you. The items maybe a load of shit, might be good. Either way you can still sell them.

So I advise making a character who is part tech so you can do it yourself.

Also, your origins effect how fast you gain renegade or paragon points:

Spacer and War hero mean faster Paragon points

Earth-Born and Ruthless mean faster Renegade gain

Sole Survivor colonist doesn't make a difference either way

I was a max paragon Earth Born War Hero so they don't matter that much.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Soldier is dull as fuck, IMO. Go with with Adept first just to grind out Singularity (you need to kill 150 things with it) and you'll unlock it for other classes to use. After that, play Vanguard. Most fun, IMO.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2010)

Pft, achievements.

And there is no fun within fighting in ME1. It's just something to fill time between the plot.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Gonna try Vanguard on Hardcore. Infiltrator is my fave class, but I played Vanguard on ME1.


----------



## Felix (Mar 20, 2010)

Engineer is the way to go


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

sentinel is the best class IMO.

that shield is just badass pek

and they're both tech and biotic so it win


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yes.. you get hit by a rocket in the chest as Sentinel, you lol and walk away. pek


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't like how heavy weapons share ammo. Hell I'd rather be in that racket ball we called the mako, then have to conserve ammo with my big guns after I beat the game a whole lot. Everything before me needs to die in a nuclear holocaust, which cant happen if I get like on fucking shot with it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 20, 2010)

Start as a soldier.  Then, once you get the achievement for killing 150 enemies with an Assault Rifle, you can carry the Assault Rifle skill to all your other characters.  Adepts with an Assault Rifle are awesome.

Edit:  160 Microsoft Points for the Alternate Appearance Pack.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 20, 2010)

Just completed ME2, man, what a ride it has been!

Jack - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Crazy but awesome crazy bitch! 




Samara - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm scared of her....




Jacob - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep whatever, he can go away and jerk off....




Miranda - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She's Cerberus cow, that's all. 




Trane - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved his entrance, that old frog..




Legion - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Working with Geth a lot? Not really. 




Mordin - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hot/cold, sometimes he pisses me off, sometimes I would pat him on back.




Garrus -  My big warrior. 

Grunt - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't really care very much for him. Just leave him to enjoy some macho shit around.




Tali - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My favourite geek! 




Illusive Man - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arrogant asshole. Told him to PUT A RUSTY KNIFE UP HIS BUTT after this final mission.  Guess he is going to be one of the major villains in ME3, eh?




Bring ME 3 on. Gotta be long wait for it to arrive. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*As long as ME3 don't have many Human Reapers like one in final battle. Freaks me out....*


*

By the way, only Miranda died. Well, I wouldn't shed a tear over her. She was an Cerberus girl at all..*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Miranda is , ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And it's Thane, not Trane. =p


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Miranda is , ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> And it's Thane, not Trane. =p



Shit, Thane! 

Well, Miranda is in a body bag with all my crews LOL at that. Just wish Jacob joined her. 

You can go and sit down at the corpse of Miranda and jerk off over her "datass".


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

lol Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 21, 2010)

Locust SMG makes me fap. Just the type of gun I wanted, a mini-assault rifle.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 21, 2010)

I wish we could have that invisibility power. But you know balance it for gameplay.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2010)

Hurray!! Hammerhead comes out this Tuesday..


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I wish we could have that invisibility power. But you know balance it for gameplay.



It's called the Infiltrator class.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's called the Infiltrator class.



Best class.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 22, 2010)

Alright, let's get serious for a moment.

Who's going to stay loyal to their romance in ME1? The reason I picked the various romances that I did was because I thought I was dumped on Horizon. Seriously, the way Ashley/Kaiden talked to me, I thought they did dump me, even after the e-mail. But as it turns out, they will probably turn up in ME3. As for Liara, well... she's sort of consumed for her revenge, so I'm not 100% sure.

So, stay loyal or new romances?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 22, 2010)

I did one playthrough where I stayed loyal to Liara; the rest, I found new people.


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 22, 2010)

What's the best loyalty power to grab? I'm thinking barrier, but fuck me if I'm not itching to see the damage bonuses on max warp ammo + tactical cloak


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's called the Infiltrator class.



It's called being a lazy prick and not going on like my tenth play through for one new class power. I'm content with not having it now.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

All depends on the style of the player. Personally I prefer Slam as it's a quick death.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going for the No Man Left Behind achievement. Not even for the achievement, but more for the fact that it's even possible to do, and not letting your teammates die speaks volumes about the competence of the Commander and the one controlling him.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 22, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> What's the best loyalty power to grab? I'm thinking barrier, but fuck me if I'm not itching to see the damage bonuses on max warp ammo + tactical cloak



i love Mordin's neural shock.

shit is cash!



9Tail-Hokage said:


> I'm going for the No Man Left Behind achievement. Not even for the achievement, but more for the fact that it's even possible to do, and not letting your teammates die speaks volumes about the competence of the Commander and the one controlling him.



yeah you're absolutely right! Getting that achievement brought a smile to my face


----------



## Proxy (Mar 22, 2010)

Since certain things play out differently playing ME1 then ME2, what's really considered canon?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Alright, let's get serious for a moment.
> 
> Who's going to stay loyal to their romance in ME1? The reason I picked the various romances that I did was because I thought I was dumped on Horizon. Seriously, the way Ashley/Kaiden talked to me, I thought they did dump me, even after the e-mail. But as it turns out, they will probably turn up in ME3. As for Liara, well... she's sort of consumed for her revenge, so I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> So, stay loyal or new romances?


I stay true to my ME1 romance in my main run. Everyone else after that romances Garrus.  Oh also in my maleShep runthrough I rommance Miranda... so no staying loyal to Liara. Such a shame.... she is the one to find your body after all.  



Proxy said:


> Since certain things play out differently playing ME1 then ME2, what's really considered canon?



There is no canon. The only canon is what you as the player did.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah there's no 'canon' and the default storyline for ME2 is basically shit, to encourage people like me to buy ME1.

Which I did  Currently going through my Hardcore run, then onto Insanity


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2010)

I stayed loyal to Liara but only because there was no lesbifun option.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

Suppose you can get with Kelly but there's no lesbian scene


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 22, 2010)

Kelly hardly counts.

Bitch doesn't even unlock an achievement 

What pisses me off is they did it to avoid another controversy. Very lame.

Jack tells you she's fucked everything that moves and then later is all "I don't play on the girls team."


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Bioware pisses me off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2010)

Meh, stopped trying Vanguard on Hardcore. Shit is no fun. Might try it again on a lesser difficulty. You die way too often. I guess Infiltrator is just the best class for me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

I have Colossus Armor for all team mates on ME1 now... except for Wrex


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

I am proud of you *Red*.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 22, 2010)

You like bolding my name, *Boss* 

I am on my 3rd playthrough and I'm now doing it on Hardcore, then after I guess I'll unlock insanity. I've just done Artemis Tau and X57, next on my list is Luna, then Noveria, then Feros. I have 110k xp points to go until I'm level 60 as well, that is the main thing I'm after. Multiple Achievements ftw 

Then of course it's onto Adept FemShep getting the Biotic and Squadmate Achievements


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

I would *BOLD* everything if I could.  

GO GO GO! Achievment whore that thing. :WOW


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

God DAMN IT. Garrus' mission without any upgrades/points SUCKS TOTAL ASS. D:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

The Omega missions are pointless without the Firestorm 

Fucking *burn* that shit


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm an Infiltrator, I only use the Firestorm on husk levels.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

Well what Heavy Weapon are you using in that case?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

Burn the vorches.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Well what Heavy Weapon are you using in that case?



That Arc thing. Works great on bosses/heavy mechs.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 23, 2010)

Burn your teammates.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

^ If that was possible I would bring Miranda and Jack on my team all the time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, but Kasumi DLC is 560 Microsoft points ($7).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

That reminds me.. I should buy Garrus a new shiny unbroken armor for $2 because buying a new armor with my in game credits is impossible.  

... then so be it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2010)

'kay guys, I'm playing through trying to get the max amount of my team killed in the suicide mission

First try I will be going in with a fully unloyal team, Legion turned off, Grunt frozen and no upgrades for team members or Normandy and picking the wrong person for each task.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 'kay guys, I'm playing through trying to get the max amount of my team killed in the suicide mission
> 
> First try I will be going in with a fully unloyal team, Legion turned off, Grunt frozen and no upgrades for team members or Normandy and picking the wrong person for each task.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.



No, sell Legion to Cerberus. Wake grunt up, he will not die in the pod. Do not get zaeed unless you plan to kill him during his quest. Use Miranda in your party to kill the Human reaper. Send Jacob to vents. Use Miranda as biotic sheild, and Samara to lead 1st and 2nd team. Don't send anyone back with the crew. That way everyone will die.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

New alternate attires are 160 MS Points. I have 150 on my Xbox atm.

...I mad


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2010)

I would dickslap you if you bought them, anyway. Seriously dude, for three lame ass fucking costumes?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, only Jack's looks any good.

You'd basically be buying clothes for your dolls.

Next it'll be a Malibu Beach house


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

I just bought them 

I bought the old Force Unleashed ones of C3P0 and shit back in the day. I have lots of money


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 23, 2010)

So, who got the Firewalker today? Gotta say, it drives better than the piece of crap Mako.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

nvm got it. 

Why r there no save points.. the fuck.. I MAD.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Wait wtf? It came out already? I thought the DLC drops April 6?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

Kasumi comes out on Apr 6.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

Kasumi will be like Zaeed, no dialogue wheels unless you're in a mission.

Therefore that hot body will not be able to fucked by Shep. One of the few


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Not even a BJ? 

I is disappoint.


And when is Bioware gonna do some zero gravity sex scenes? IT NEEDS TO BE DONE PEOPLE.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 23, 2010)

Bioware, I am ashamed. 

I guess I'll only be with her in my dreams, or fanfiction


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Not even a BJ?
> 
> I is disappoint.
> 
> ...


 ... that's a good idea. You should work for Bioware.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

Zero Gravity... DO NOT WANT.

Try for cumshot in her face but the Zero-G propels back into mine


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

You guys and your crazy imaginations. 

So how is that Firewalker?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

Firewalker sucks like Jack on dicks according to *Red*.  

..as for me.. I say Firewalker sucks like Jacob's dick.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Why can't Bioware get vehicles right? Is at least better than the Mako? Or the Halo Warthog, nothing is as bad as that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

There's little improvement in the driving area... but pisses me off that there is only missile attack and no zoom, plus cannot get out of vehicle....  .. and _NO SAVE_. If you die during a mission you start at the beginning.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2010)

No zoom? What the fuck? That was the Mako's only saving grace and now they get rid of that? That doesn't even make any sense. 

No saving also pisses me off.

They should just make it so we can ride around on Elcors and attach missile launchers to their sides but I guess that would be demeaning.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

The missiles home in, but they aren't exactly accurate and often you'll aim at one Geth, shoot and it will home onto another.

Basically, I know it's free, but Hammerhead sucks. You only have to take like 3 hits for it to blow up as well and you can't repair it like you could the Mako. The Mako sucked and it's still better than the Hammerhead  Can't believe I'm saying it.

Me and *Boss* r mad.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Do you get anything from the Hammerhead missions in the main game?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

Not quite sure what you're asking  You get money (not much), some minerals (not much), and something to go on display in the Commander's Cabin 

Also, *Boss*, I have my level 60 character on ME1 now  Taken me 3 playthroughs  Gonna finish this game off, then I shall be onto getting a femshep to level 60 over the course of the next 2 weeks... then I'm gonna get Kasumi shit and have a playthrough on ME2 again. 

And of course I will be fapping from now until the countdown


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

^ What do you get for your cabin? Is it awesome? 

And congrats!  It took me 3 playthroughs to get lvl 60 as well.  Just make sure the one wher eyou reached lvl 60 is the one you want to transfer over to ME2.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

More or less all of the 3 playthroughs are exactly the same paragon shit 

I just need to find that Geth data for Orihi---I mean Tali


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

lol Bleach. Fail.  

But answer my question. _What do you get for your cabin? Is it awesome?_


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not gonna spoil, and it basically serves the same purpose as everything else you can get in your cabin. DOING NOTHING


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

Tell what it is.. and I'll give you.... Hanar/Asari pornz.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prothean Shiz




BTW, that Bleach = fail post was your 7k. Congrats


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

What kind of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Prothean Shiz?  Like a statue? 




OH SHIT..  I didn't even know I was nearing my 7k post.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't have it myself yet, this is what I've been told and I'm like halfway there anyway. 

With new ME2 dlc... I am disappoint.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

Shit..  at this rate.. I wont finish Hammerhead. Too lazy. I better go play some GoW3 when I get home or something..


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2010)

So..does anybody know anything about the timer that is present on Bioware's sites? 

Something big is in the air!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2010)

Man, Hammerhead is easy as fuck once you learn how to position yourself so that the Geth don't even attack you. =p


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..does anybody know anything about the timer that is present on Bioware's sites?
> 
> Something big is in the air!



I hope its a new game... about Modern Life RPG.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hope its a new game... about Modern Life RPG.



Well..the rumours going on say it is either Jade Empire 2 (DO FUCKING WANT!!!) or the new as of yet unnanounced next-gen title and IP BioWare has been working on for some years now..


I am curious beyond belief right now.


GET HYPE!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

Me and *Boss* are counting how many faps we can get in between yesterday (when the counter went up) and it's deadline 

In all honesty I'm expecting some sort of big troll let down, like a new skin for the forums or some shit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

Indeed... Im with *Red* on this one. It's just gonna be some troll shit that's really lame and Bioware is hyping it up like they always do. I remmeber when they annouced the whole Free DLC to those who buys the game brand new like it's the greatest shit since slice bread.... So far all the DLC has been shit imo. Not saying I don't appreciate it but since it's free... it feels like they are just giving out worthless free shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh come on..BioWare never had a countdown for any DLC,expansion,forum skin change or April Fool's joke before.

As I said before..I think this is either Jade Empire 2 or the new IP BioWare has been working on for some years now.

Better start fappin!!!


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2010)

how's the hammerhead dlc?

i haven't bothered with this game in a while


----------



## Muk (Mar 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh come on..BioWare never had a countdown for any DLC,expansion,forum skin change or April Fool's joke before.
> 
> As I said before..I think this is either Jade Empire 2 or the IP BioWare have been working on for some years now.
> 
> Better start fappin!!!



maybe its starwars 

one can dream


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2010)

This game should have been released with the DLC as actual content. I have no desire to play this after I've already finished it.

Also? ME2 had like half the amount of plot development that the first game did.


*Spoiler*: _Most likely a spoiler._ 



TIM, whose nickname is incredibly lame, is obviously the Shadow Broker.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 24, 2010)

Muk said:


> maybe its starwars
> 
> one can dream



You mean The Old Republic?

Because that is the only Star Wars game BioWare is going to produce for a long time and people need to accept that..


Hmm..someone noted that the end of the timer countdown coincides with the last day of PAX 2010..

I really think that a big announcement is coming..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh come on..BioWare never had a countdown for any DLC,expansion,forum skin change or April Fool's joke before.
> 
> As I said before..I think this is either Jade Empire 2 or the new IP BioWare has been working on for some years now.
> 
> Better start fappin!!!


I best it's the romance pack DLC. 



Muk said:


> how's the hammerhead dlc?
> i haven't bothered with this game in a while


Shitty. Don't bother. 



Naruto said:


> Also? ME2 had like half the amount of plot development that the first game did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Most likely a spoiler._
> ...



ME2 plot is about your party members. Poor way of going at it imo. I keep wondering when the game would start. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be stupid if Bioware did that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

They are most definitely _not_ the same. The Shadow Broker took Shepard's body from Alchera and TIM hired Liara to get it back for Cerberus, I believe. They compete with each other and so many people on the Bioware forums have theorized that they are one and the same that it'd actually be incredibly predictable if it was true.

Same thing as what happened in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bleach


 this week.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, just a question. If you save that Salarian soldier on the planet you drop a nuke on in Mass Effect 1, does he show up in Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 24, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Hey, just a question. If you save that Salarian soldier on the planet you drop a nuke on in Mass Effect 1, does he show up in Mass Effect 2?



Kirrahe? No, but you can mention him to Mordin and he'll recognize who he is.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Naruto said:


> This game should have been released with the DLC as actual content. I have no desire to play this after I've already finished it.
> 
> Also? ME2 had like half the amount of plot development that the first game did.
> 
> ...



who's tim?

i don't remember reading a tim in ME 2 and i haven't played me1 in a while.

someone refresh my mind.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

TIM = The Illusive Man


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2010)

They shoulda given Vanguards laser melee weapons.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> TIM = The Illusive Man


whut?

since when did he get the name Tim? 

wait i get it now  shit (T)he (I)llusive (M)an


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanted my bouncing mako


----------



## Adonis (Mar 26, 2010)

Playing this on my friend's computer and loving it.

Just accused a souvenir store of discriminating against the poor in order to con the cashier into giving me her employee discount for a space hamster. Yes, I am also humanity's last hope of survival.


----------



## joanaugusts (Mar 26, 2010)

I am definitely buying this,screw the fact I never had the first one.It can't ruin the game, escpecially when it looks this awesome.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 26, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Playing this on my friend's computer and loving it.
> 
> Just accused a souvenir store of discriminating against the poor in order to con the cashier into giving me her employee discount for a space hamster. Yes, I am also humanity's last hope of survival.



Wait until you play as a paragon. Then the discounts get hilarious!


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 26, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Kirrahe? No, but you can mention him to Mordin and he'll recognize who he is.



No, Kirrahe is the captain of the Salarian strike team. I'm talking about the test subject Salarian who describes how his team became indoctrinated that you can choose to let go or keep imprisoned.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

He doesn't turn up but the Asari does.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 26, 2010)

joanaugusts said:


> I am definitely buying this,screw the fact I never had the first one.It can't ruin the game, escpecially when it looks this awesome.



Buy the first one too, it can't be that expensive.  The canon story that the second gives you is terrible...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought the first one a month after I got ME2 for £10  It also came with an xbox 360 premium theme and the Bring Down the Sky dlc for free


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> He doesn't turn up but the Asari does.



Cool, just making sure. 

Also, I recall someone posting a pic and schematics with a really hot looking female Shepard in this thread. Can someone post it again?

Edit: Never mind. Found it.


> Ciupy said:
> 
> 
> > I have just found the most beautiful FemShep I have ever seen..
> ...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

You need PC mods to get that Shep


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You need PC mods to get that Shep



You've tried it with XBOX 360?


----------



## Fenix (Mar 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You need PC mods to get that Shep



What, there are actually people who play this game on the 360?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, you get the face but not the hair.

Being achievement whores in paradise, me and *Boss* play on the 360.


----------



## Tim (Mar 26, 2010)

I couldn't imagine playing anything on a PC, let alone ME. :/


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 26, 2010)

I could see myself playing it on the PC, after I rig my wired controller to work with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2010)

I could see myself playing it on my PC... if it could run it on high.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2010)

*Double post*

Ok, so far, I've got to say I'm not liking the Firewalker DLC. If it wasn't free, I'd recommend not buying it at all.

I've done 4 of the 5 new missions so far. And I've had something to shoot at with my new tank on 1 of those 4 missions. If a fucking TANK. It should be taken into heavy combat on a regular basis. I had something to shoot at with the Mako on virtually every world I visited. I can only take the Hammerhead out one 5 worlds. So far, I got to fight with it on 1. This is just wrong. I should be blowing things away on every single one of these in desperate life or death struggles. What combat I have seen was extremely disappointing. Jump in the air, hold in trigger, fire never ending barrage of rockets until targets die. You barely even have to aim. You do have to dodge, though. Got killed once by a few Geth Troopers I was being overly cocky against. Which I should be able to do. Its a fucking TANK!!!! The things shield's and armor, which there's no on screen indicator for, btw, you have to listen for the audio ques to let you know you're taking fire, are a joke. I could have run these little droids over with the Mako, or parked next to them and grabbed some potatoe chips and drank some pepsi and still have plenty of shield left, unless it were up against an Collesus. The Hammerhead takes a couple shots, its on fire.

Overall, these missions have felt more like a bad Star Wars Pod Racer game than Mass Effect. If you're not desperate for new missions, just pass. The credit rewards aren't even really worth it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah me and Boss got mad when we discovered that the Hammerhead sucked. I have since finished all the missions for it and likely will never struggle on them again. The general consensus with most people is that the Firewalker sucked, I hope Kasumi's DLC does not follow the same standard.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2010)

^ im adding you to my live friend list now 

i was planning on buying the Firewalker but you guys are discouraging meh 

edit: lol u already my friend on live


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know why it's bad to play ME on 360... I like to play with controllers.  Is that so bad?  Point and click isn't fun imo. 

>in b4 superior race 

lol *@lkie*.  

Yes.. *Red *and I are _MAD_ about Firewalker. All the free DLC sucks.  You know it be true. BTW I bought the costume DLC... and I lol every time I see Thane in his shades.  I hate the mic they gave Garrus though... it cuts into his armor when he bends and stuff... shit's gay.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Thane looks like a male model. I was playing the suicide mission last night and I had him die wearing that outfit... at least he died in style.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

Thane was my bro in my first playthrough. Miranda got him dead. Grunt was my other bro... and she got him dead too. I know dat ass is dat ass () but she seriously pissed me off then


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

lol... The hell.. how did that happen? One must be the biotic barrier and the other?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

Grunt could not hold the line... because Miranda did not let him tap dat ass


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 27, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not upset about the firewalker. Besides that Geth mission (which is a total pain in the ass), I loved gliding and hopping everywhere and boosting midair. 

In my opinion, I think this is more akin to a jetski or a racer than an actual combat vehicle.

However, in the end, I just did it for kicks. There's no achievements for it, so... whatever.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

The geth mission is easy if you know what to do. You can find a slope and angle the hammerhead in such a way that you can spam your missiles but they'll never fire at you.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> You need PC mods to get that Shep



What kind of mods and where can you get them..?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2010)

I liked Firewalker

It allowed me to see the rest of Legion's conversation thingies.

He never said why he was wearing N7 armour though


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

He doesn't want to... It's probably a form of admiration that indicates individuality or something... prolly saved for ME3. Or a novel.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know how ME3 will work in regards to involving the ME2 characters.

They could have all died as far as the game knows.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

Originally the game would start off with you 'waking up' as Legion in the Shadow's Broker ship, as they've just captured Shepard's body from Alchera. You meet up with Liara who is also trying to get Shep's body. Liara gets the body and Legion is shot with some massive cannon which gives him that giant hole in his chest. He takes a bit of Shep's armor off and grafts it into his body. You then wake up as Shep in the Cerberus Base as it is under Wilson's mutiny.

As it stands, it's hinted Legion is evolving as an AI and has some sort of emotional attachment to Shep. The Heretics worshipped Sovereign as a god and Saren as it's prophet, so that kind of 'following' isn't beyond Geth or AI in the ME universe.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

I wish you got Legion earlier in the game, he's awesome.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 27, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Originally the game would start off with you 'waking up' as Legion in the Shadow's Broker ship, as they've just captured Shepard's body from Alchera. You meet up with Liara who is also trying to get Shep's body. Liara gets the body and Legion is shot with some massive cannon which gives him that giant hole in his chest. He takes a bit of Shep's armor off and grafts it into his body. You then wake up as Shep in the Cerberus Base as it is under Wilson's mutiny.
> 
> As it stands, it's hinted Legion is evolving as an AI and has some sort of emotional attachment to Shep. The Heretics worshipped Sovereign as a god and Saren as it's prophet, so that kind of 'following' isn't beyond Geth or AI in the ME universe.



Source? And any idea why they took that out??


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

PAcing, probably.

So what's everyone their fave class?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

It's everywhere on the interwebs. They took it out because they thought people would find it weird being a Geth killing humans when you spent 30 hours doing the opposite in the original game.


----------



## Tim (Mar 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So what's everyone their fave class?



Infiltrator by far.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm doing a Vanguard run but I really can't stay interested unless I'm a Soldier.

That being said, I have also finished the game as an Engineer (once). Lulz. I've got a fun Infiltrator game with the Widow as well, that weapon is so strong  I can one-shot people who have full health and Shields/Barriers too


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2010)

Next time you got after "Archangel" you might want to take Zaeed with you

He knows the leader of the Blue Suns, leads to an interesting little convo


----------



## Adonis (Mar 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who wants Bioware to release a full Elcor Hamlet as a DLC or something?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes

Yes you are

All though I would like to see the Rolling Elcors live in concert...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

Figured out a neat little trick with the Infiltrator. You know that once you pull up your sniper sights you get a slowdown, but if you put a skill on a hotkey it'll usually pull up the sights as well even though you didn't intend to. What I do is fire my shot and then at the same time use Incinerate, this is especially helpful towards armored bosses.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 27, 2010)

Grunt and Zaeed are the best people to take on Arcangel's mission if you're after bonus convos.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was thinking about getting the alternate costumes, specifically because I liked Jack's appearance but her "loyalty" suit I like as well.

If anything, I rather put up the money for Kasumi than that. Bioware could have dropped someone and put her there.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Next time you got after "Archangel" you might want to take Zaeed with you
> 
> He knows the leader of the Blue Suns, leads to an interesting little convo



I ended up figuring that out too. Made me feel slightly bad about killing some of the named characters...slightly.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Originally the game would start off with you 'waking up' as Legion in the Shadow's Broker ship, as they've just captured Shepard's body from Alchera. You meet up with Liara who is also trying to get Shep's body. Liara gets the body and Legion is shot with some massive cannon which gives him that giant hole in his chest. He takes a bit of Shep's armor off and grafts it into his body. You then wake up as Shep in the Cerberus Base as it is under Wilson's mutiny.
> 
> As it stands, it's hinted Legion is evolving as an AI and has some sort of emotional attachment to Shep. The Heretics worshipped Sovereign as a god and Saren as it's prophet, so that kind of 'following' isn't beyond Geth or AI in the ME universe.



Well that explains that whole _WTFAMISEEING.. OMFG..GETH_ trailer back in 09 pre-E3.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2010)

I took Garrus to go get Mordin and then he got sick.

Need to take Grunt next time.

Also the Matriarch bartender on Illium is the best NPC in the game.

I want to recruit her in ME3


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I took Garrus to go get Mordin and then he got sick.
> 
> Need to take Grunt next time.



Really? I took Garrus there once and there was nothing about him getting sick.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2010)

He says at the door way when you talk to the guard

He talks about it twice on the way there (Says he feels hot and coughs)

And the first thing Mordin does is heal him


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

^ I might have skipped it if it was during cut scene.  .. but I didn't notice his complaints. Another reason to replay now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

Grunt does the same.  Says something about how Krogan don't get sick.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

So I tried my attempted suicide mission with only Shepard making it

I failed. One other person survived.

I went in with a full compliment, everyone including Grunt, Legion and Zaeed

No Loyalty, no ship upgrades

*Jack* died first, fried by an Occulus

*Legion* second, the debris made the engine overload and blasted him

When the Normandy made its attack run on the Collector ship *Thane* was impaled on a girder

*Jacob* was my tech specialist. He died (Well he did volunteer).

Normally Jack whines when Miranda wants to be Fire team leader. Because she was dead Garrus whines instead.

I chose *Tali* as the fire team leader 

Miranda whined about her getting her team killed but annoying she did a good job. No fire team casualties : /

(My team was Garrus and Zaeed BTW)

*Kelly* was turned into jelly and I left the crew to die. They did.

Miranda was my biotic shield. She got* Garrus* killed by the seeker swarm.

*Mordin* was my second fire team leader. He got killed

I took *Tali* and *Grunt* with me to killed the Reaper. We did, but they died in the fall afterwards.

I asked Joker if the other team survived. Joker says all survivors aboard, the camera cutting to *Miranda's* corpse (It didn't show it but *Samara* must have died too)

I ran for the Normandy and was pulled aboard by... *Zaeed*.

*Zaeed* was the only survivor.

You know at the end where the cool music plays and Shepard walks past the whole team cleaning their guns? I just walked past *Zaeed* who was all, like, hi!

So the only people on my ship are me, *Joker*, *Zaeed* and my *Space Hamster*

I was told for Shepard to survive there need to be two other survivors. This is a lie.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2010)

nice run tpn 

must have been an epic fight


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

It was funny


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

Huh, apparently Samara survived 

*Goes to recruit Morinth *


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd totally have sex with Morinth if it wasn't for the whole being a vidja game character thing... and ya know, the whole death by snusnu.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

Aaaah, can't.

Dunno if it is because I already did the Suicide mission or if I don't have high enough Renegade


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> and my *Space Hamster*



In before space hamster DLC that lets you explore the hamster's rich backstory


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Aaaah, can't.
> 
> Dunno if it is because I already did the Suicide mission or if I don't have high enough Renegade



Paragon/Renegade doesn't really matter, I think. You just decide who to kill.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Actually it dies matter. You need to get it up quite a bit before you can actually pick Mornith. 

Anyways, Is it possible to have Shepard as the only survivor? I want this ending but I keep dying when there is only one survivor (Shep + another party member)... and the other survivor dies mysteriously.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2010)

No, it never gave me a choice. I just ganked Morinth.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah right. Guess I've just always had it high enough. The choice between Morinth and Samara isn't based on morality, at least.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

I keep telling you people that the game mechanics rely on Shep having two squad members with him. It's impossible, and stop trying!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I keep telling you people that the game mechanics rely on Shep having two squad members with him. It's impossible, and stop trying!



_NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! _But It doesn't make sense for the one remaining team member to just mysteriously DIE!  

FUCKING BIOWARE AND THE FUCKING PLOTHOLES. 

Also I took Grunt to recruite Garrus and when that Krogan decapted the Vorcha's head..  I shat a brick. I also like how Grunt kept telling that other krogan how awesome Shep is.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

So..who the heck is excited for the countdown BioWare has put on their websites?



And it ends in..ohh,let's say..11 minutes from now!

What will it be,what will it be indeed!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope it's a Bioware convention.  I would be most pleased.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope it's Jade Empire 2 or The Old Republic Beta Test announcement!

Edit:

Ohhh..only 3 minutes remaining.

Gosh..I feel liek it's New Year's Eve..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

It's a community event they say.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

Well..fuck me and call me a goat..

The BioWare servers CRASHED..AGAIN!!!

Haven't they learned anything from the Beta Announcement?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol I got trolled, it didn't work with Chrome. Wut's happening?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF... NOOOOOO!!! Crashed...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

The servers crashed due to the high stress of the traffic.

You would have thought that they knew a lot of people were going to be curious about this..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL Biofail


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Bioware... wtf..


----------



## Omnipotent|Uchiha (Mar 29, 2010)

the announcement is most likely the SW:TOR beta. At  the just announced it to

Edit: haha or not apparently its just a bioware prize thing. Online auction


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

Pfft..Biofail indeed.

What gets me is the fact that BioWare still has the mentality of a small time company when it shouldn't be the case.

They are now one of the most acclaimed game producers in the worlds (if not THE most acclaimed together with Blizzard) and yet they can't get their shit straight at a time like this?

I mean..this worries me about The Old Republic.

Can you imagine if you get the game,install it,finish drinking a cup of hot coffee and jerking off..only to find that you can't login because the hard drives of the servers melted because of the traffic? 


And BioWare going "Jeez we didn't expect this to be so popular!"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

I still can't get onto Bioware Social, and Ciupy, u rite


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

It's some kind of auction


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

It's only available to people in the US.

FU Bioware


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And BioWare going "Jeez we didn't expect this to be so popular!"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

AUCTION? THE FUCK... thats fucking gay. What standar poorfag Bioaware fan like me  would have money to buy overpriced shit from them.  U BETS BE TROLLING *RED*.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

It's the BioWare bazaar..an event available only in the US (we in the EU get the :finger) and apparently involves prizes..

That was fucking..anticlimactic.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

<----- ..  This?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Well.. it doesn't involve real money..


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> <----- ..  This?



Yes..

Amazing..isn't it..? 


Note to any game company..unless you are going to announce a new game or a sequel to a beloved old game..don't put shit like a countdown on your websites.

Dissapointment will only occur..as it is the case here!


Only Blizzard did it right with Diablo 3..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I guess kudos to me for living in USA... also not in Floria or New York eh?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well I guess kudos to me for living in USA... also not in Floria or New York eh?



It's hilarious seeing the angry comments on the BioWare forums from angry  and dissapointed fans.

All that bile and venom.

I could almost say that they are RPGCodex quality..almost!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually thought Bioware were cool, I can't believe they just trolled their entire fanbase.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Indeed *Red*. I be mad too... I don't know what to say. Hyping up an event on their main site for US only event is silly imo. You only do countdowns for epic games/conventions/ect. Bioware is almost a good of a troll as Kojima is. But they are trolling it wrong.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2010)

Prizes

There are 412 Prizes.

Winner(s) will receive one or more of the following prizes. Sponsor may bundle prizes into "Prize Packs" at the Sponsors discretion.
	Item 	Quantity 	Value 	Total 	
	Mass Effect 2 Collector's Edition Artwork Branded Computer 	2 	$2,000.00 	$4,000.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Cover Artwork Branded Computer 	3 	$2,000.00 	$6,000.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Branded Xbox 360 	1 	$300.00 	$300.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins White Box Art Branded Computer 	1 	$2,000.00 	$2,000.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Black Box Art Branded Computer 	1 	$2,000.00 	$2,000.00 	
	Penny Arcade Prize Pack 	1 	$100 	$100 	
	Shepard Statue 	16 	$54.95 	$879.20 	
	Mass Effect 2 Assassin Poster 	41 	$10.00 	$410.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Genius Poster 	41 	$10.00 	$410.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Leader Poster 	41 	$10.00 	$410.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Loyalist Poster 	41 	$10.00 	$410.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Savage Poster 	41 	$10.00 	$410.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Team Poster 	56 	$15.00 	$840.00 	
	Mass Effect 1 Poster 	31 	$10.00 	$310.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Poster by Craig Mullens 	31 	$15.00 	$465.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Blessed Poster 	23 	$10.00 	$230.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Vangaurd Poster 	23 	$10.00 	$230.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Witch Poster 	23 	$10.00 	$230.00 	
	Mass Effect Artbook 	60 	$20.00 	$1,200.00 	
	Jack Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Garrus Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Illusive Man Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Omega Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Minuteman Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Collector Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Afterlife Litho 	11 	$29.95 	$329.45 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Grey Warden Shirt 	31 	$24.00 	$744.00 	
	Griffon Hat 	21 	$15.00 	$315.00 	
	ATI Radeon™ HD 5770 Graphics Cards 	20 	$179.99 	$3,599.80 	
	Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB hard drives 	20 	$99.99 	$1,999.80 	
	4GB HyperX DDR3 & Hyper X Fan 	5 	$141.99 	$709.95 	
	8 GB Memory Stick 	3 	$35.99 	$107.97 	
	30GB Kingston SSDNow 	3 	$123.99 	$371.97 	
	4GB HyperX DDR 	2 	$129.99 	$259.98 	
	BioWare T Shirt (Black) 	58 	$20.00 	$1,160.00 	
	Mass Effect X360 	20 	$29.99 	$599.80 	
	Jade Fleece 	33 	$14.99 	$494.67 	
	Jade PC 	33 	$14.99 	$494.67 	
	Jade Strat Guide 	33 	$14.99 	$494.67 	
	Jade Mouse Pad 	133 	$6.99 	$929.67 	
	Inflatable Swords 	50 	$4.99 	$249.50 	
	Mass Effect Comic #1 	70 	$4.99 	$349.30 	
	Mass Effect Comic #2 	70 	$4.99 	$349.30 	
	Mass Effect Comic #3 	70 	$4.99 	$349.30 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Comic #1 	70 	$4.99 	$349.30 	
	Mass Effect faceplate 	26 	$12.00 	$312.00 	
	Mass Effect Novel #1 	85 	$7.99 	$679.15 	
	Mass Effect Novel #2 	85 	$7.99 	$679.15 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Novel #1 	65 	$14.99 	$974.35 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Novel #2 	65 	$14.99 	$974.35 	
	Dragon Age: Origins game Xbox 360 	25 	$69.99 	$1,749.75 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Window Cling 	25 	$6.99 	$174.75 	
	Mass Effect Cd 	26 	$11.99 	$311.74 	
	Where's Shepard Cling 	25 	$3.99 	$99.75 	
	Iphone/itouch skins 	25 	$9.99 	$249.75 	
	N7 Hoody 	21 	$58.00 	$1,218.00 	
	Jade Empire CD 	1 	$14.00 	$14.00 	
	N7 Shirt (Black) 	22 	$24.00 	$528.00 	
	N7 Hat 	11 	$24.00 	$264.00 	
	N7 Sticker 	11 	$3.99 	$43.89 	
	SR2 Sticker 	11 	$3.99 	$43.89 	
	Prima Strategy Guide - Mass Effect 2 	1 	$19.99 	$19.99 	
	Bloodpack Tee - Charcoal 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Cerberus Tee - Black 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Cerberus Tee - Charcoal 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Logo Tee 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Mass Effect 2 Paragon Tee 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	N7 Logo Tee - Charcoal 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	N7 Logo Tee - Red 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Renegade Big Star Tee - Military 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	N7 Logo Junior Tee - Black 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	N7 Logo Junior Tee - Pink 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Cerberus Junior Tee - Black 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Cerberus Ball Cap 	1 	$24.00 	$24.00 	
	SR2 Ball Cap 	1 	$24.00 	$24.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Dragon Junior Tee - Scarlet 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Enchantment Tee 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Griffon Tee - Red 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Dragon Tee - Red 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Dragon Tee - White 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Griffon Tee - Military 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Morrigan Disapproves Tee 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Zevran Approves Tee 	12 	$24.00 	$288.00 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Arch Demon Lithograph 	1 	$29.99 	$29.99 	
	Dragon Age: Origins Pride Demon Lithograph 	1 	$29.99 	$29.99 	
	Prima Strategy Guide - Dragon Age: Origins 	1 	$24.99 	$24.99 	
	Prima Strategy Guide - Dragon Age: Origins - Awakenings 	1 	$19.99 	$19.99 	
	BioWare Beanie 	1 	$12.00 	$12.00 	
	BioWare Travel Mug 	1 	$10.00 	$10.00 	
	BioWare Logo Tee - White 	2 	$20.00 	$40.00 	
	Mass Effect PC 	33 	$19.99 	$659.67 	
	Mass Effect 2 PC 	33 	$49.99 	$1,649.67 	
	Dragon Age: Origins PC 	33 	$49.99 	$1,649.67 	
	Headset 	8 	$299.99 	$2,399.92 	
	M11x AlienWare Laptops 	3 	$1,419.00 	$4,257.00 	
	GUNNARS gaming glasses 	12 	$100.00 	$1,200.00 	


             Total 	2189 		$62,908.40


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

*Mass Effect 2 Collector's Edition Artwork Branded Computer* <-- This is the only thing I want. Guess thats wat I will be saving all my tokens for.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude..I can understand EU members not being allowed to participate in this.

But..only US members..but not Canadian ones? 

What the heck man..

Their own people.

When you ask a Canadian what contribution they have brought to the world,they would proudly say maple syrup,hockey and BioWare.

And BioWare has just ditched them..


The claws of EA are starting to find their way to the heart of BioWare..


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 29, 2010)

N7 Hoodie, do want 


BioWare is a Canadian electronic entertainment company


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

Well this auction is sponsor by EA so that's probably why it's US only. I don't think Bioware would do it US only if they had a choice...


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2010)

That computer


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> BioWare is a Canadian electronic entertainment company



As I said above,I know.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2010)

EA is the new Skynet.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 3700 tokens I could either be using myself or transferring to others, but noooo.

Bioware Social Forums are in meltdown btw, so many funny pics 



Someone hold me


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 29, 2010)

So... the big announcement is an auction? Huh. Where's the Legion merchandise?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

... so... Click my linkage?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

*THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!*​


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2010)

Clicked.

Now click mine please:


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

How many tokens you have Hero? 

.. and I clicked.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How many tokens you have Hero?
> 
> .. and I clicked.



5,490.  You?

I just made a twitter account to get extra tokens...I have no idea how to use it.  Do I just put @biofeed "answer"  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2010)

*Red*:  I see them sigs arounf Bioware sie now.   

*Hero*: I think so.. it's @biofeed #BioWareBazaar #MassEffect #DragonAge (Answer)

... and I have 5850 tokens. Post your link in the social site too to get clicks.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

Fucking EVERYONE has those sigs, Bioware trolled us and now we are trolling them back


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2010)

It would appear I picked the wrong team members to take on that first collector ship that the Illusive man sends you after shortly after picking up Tali...maybe brining Tali along was a bad idea...should have brought a Biotic instead...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

For Collectors, Zaeed, Jacob, Grunt and Mordin are the best  Anyone who can KILL THEM WITH FIRE  is pretty useful against them.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn just got killed by a Husk while I was trying to waste that fucking Leviathan like enemy that I forget the name of....I suddenly wish I had enough materials to make the Cain, so I can take the fucker out in one hit.

It's hilarious to think though I was concentrated on it that I didn't notice the Husk sneaking up behind ready to shank me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2010)

I just used the Particle Rifle.  That one worked pretty well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just used the Particle Rifle.  That one worked pretty well.



Going to use that tomarrow...was stupid enough tonight to forget to switch the Avalanche with it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 29, 2010)

The Carnifex Hand Cannon is good against the Husk, as is Concussive Shot  So you more or less always should use Grunt and Zaeed for Collector Missions as they can one-shot Husks and kill Collectors with fire


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 29, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The Carnifex Hand Cannon is good against the Husk, as is Concussive Shot  So you more or less always should use Grunt and Zaeed for Collector Missions as they can one-shot Husks and kill Collectors with fire



Husks are easy to kill...I was just preoccupied with the giant floating behemoth shooting a laser beam at me when it appeared (It didn't help that the the thing I was focused on had taken a massive amount of health off me either that for when I did notice the Husk I was practically dead anyhow)


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Indeed. Firewalker is not money. 

Welll a new day so help me by clicking my link?  I'll love you long time!


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins wut?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Indeed. Firewalker is not money.
> 
> Welll a new day so help me by clicking my link?  I'll love you long time!





Boss..


How many of those tokens you need to have a realistic shot at the prizes?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Dragon Age: Origins wut?


Don't worry. You did your part. I'll love you long time. pek 



Ciupy said:


> Boss..
> 
> 
> How many of those tokens you need to have a realistic shot at the prizes?



I have no idea.... but Im trying to get as much as I can.  Currenty I have 6328.. not sure if it will be enough for anything actually. 

I need that 500 for the DA character creator but it wont up load for some reason.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel special


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I feel special



She just stole a part of your immortal soul to give it to the BioWare gods in exchange for material gains.

She loves you for it though!


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

My soul wasnt going anywhere anyway, might as well put it to use


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Excellent choice Son.  Excellent choice.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

I like thread de-railing


----------



## Proxy (Mar 30, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The Carnifex Hand Cannon is good against the Husk, as is Concussive Shot  So you more or less always should use Grunt and Zaeed for Collector Missions as they can one-shot Husks and kill Collectors with fire



"Right on your ass!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a better link...

If I get enough, I might try to go for the N7 hoodie...it's legit looking, right?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Hero I clicke dyour link. how many Tokens you got now?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2010)

5960.  Me want more...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Work it hero! Go get more. :WOW


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you been doing the twitter thing?  I'm still a bit confused as to how they credit you for that...

And for some reason, my roommate actually _likes _the FireWalker DLC...madness.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Your friend is fail.  

Im replying to their twitter but nothin g yet either. So IDK. :/


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Your friend is fail.
> 
> Im replying to their twitter but nothin g yet either. So IDK. :/



So..did you get anything?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

You have to bid for the auctions that will start on April 6th I think.. so for now it's just collectiong tokens.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You have to bid for the auctions that will start on April 6th I think.. so for now it's just collectiong tokens.



Holy heck..6 days in which grubby fans will collect tokens like crazy..

I don't doubt  that until then the upper greedy ones will have collected hundreds of thousands of tokens.

Well,good luck with that Boss!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Im nearing the 10k mark.. :WOW lets hope I will get at least.. _SOMETHING_..


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

what is the point of this? cant you buy most of it with less effort?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Not the computers..


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

there is a website for skins. you could probably ebay it too.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

but this shit can be for freeeeee...  Plus it's official merchandise and that what I like most.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2010)

Put some time and effort into getting the points or spend the actual cash for it...

I would put up my time instead.  I'm a bit tight on cash right now.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

N7 hoodie. only thing that matters.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Exactly Hero. Exactly.  DAT COMPUTER.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 30, 2010)

I bet you would


N7's Closed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

My link show's DA site while *Red*'s shows ME2..


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 31, 2010)

He's special?


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2010)

you guys lost me

wtf you guys talking about


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

Bioware Bazaar.  One way to get more tokens is to have people click on your unique link, which leads to different projects of theirs (Dragon Age or Mass Effect 2 for example).


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh ok .....

well i won't bother with that.

i think i'll play around with DA:toolset more instead.

i am like this 'small' map i made. i just need to figure out how to get it to make a proper module so i can test it out


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

DA toolset..


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2010)

Just took a look at the Bazaar for the first time today. The prizes look... interesting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah...especially those gaming glasses.  What do you need gaming glasses for?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Gaming glasses?  I didn't even see that. I stopped at ME2 CE COMPUTER..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

I think it's this:  

Review:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 31, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think it's this:
> 
> Review:



WTF?  Better vision then RL vision?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2010)

What the fuck? WHAT DID I JUST WATCH 

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2010)

It's an april's fools joke, I assume.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 2, 2010)

Elcor mounting


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2010)

"I don't want you to be gentle." 

"Oh God yes!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2010)

Is it okay if I just dump some pics and leave?

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Why the hell did I bother asking

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Wtf is up with that femshep's neck. >_<


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 4, 2010)

It's long 

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 4, 2010)

And meaty


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm guessing showing your tits is a pc command only thing huh?

Damn us Xbox users.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 4, 2010)

Miranda shows her boobies (but not all of the boobies) if you like.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd rather see DATASS.


----------



## Tim (Apr 4, 2010)

lol investigate


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 4, 2010)

I wanna investigate it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2010)

The World said:


> I'd rather see DATASS.



lol, investigate!! hahaha


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2010)

The World said:


> I'd rather see DATASS.


At this point, this is already a classic.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 5, 2010)

@The Boss


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 5, 2010)

I didnt give into the temptation of dat ass 






Garrus


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> @The Boss



I like how you post this here knowing I would come in here even though I haven't posted in here since Bioware ate my heart and spit it out. 

Garrus likes the vajayjay though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 5, 2010)

A bit like this?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2010)

Went out and bought some Microsoft points.  Need to get the Kasumi DLC.

Oh shit, the auctions start tomorrow, huh?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

OH GARRUS! pek

.. and _FUCK _the Auction. I manage to make 31k tokens but I probably wont get to bid on anything.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 5, 2010)

Fucking KILL them 

I has something like 850 MS points left over from wasting my money on the Force Unleashed bonus missions, so I'll be saving those for Kasumi and the next Alternate Appearance Pack, whoever it includes and whenever it's released 

What's interesting is that Kasumi is the last known 'short term DLC' left, so aside from the Liara DLC which will likely come out in winter 2010 we don't really know what else they're planning. 

I'd be perfectly happy with Custom Weapon DLC  Grunt and Legion have their own stuff but if that can be filled up then it'd be epic  Jack with dual handguns, Zaeed with a fixed Jessie, Samara with an Asari-built Assault Rifle that looks nothing like the current selection, Miranda can have a femme fatale pistol, etc 

I also want Garrus to have a fucking epic looking Sniper Rifle with it's own targeting reticule similar to the one on his head, so that they kind of link up and provide EXCELLENT accuracy for his head shots  SCOPED AND DROPPED


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 5, 2010)

I dont even...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH GARRUS! pek
> 
> .. and _FUCK _the Auction. I manage to make 31k tokens but I probably wont get to bid on anything.



What?  Way to kill my hopes...I got like what, 7k?

I'm definitely not getting anything then...how did you get so many tokens?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 5, 2010)

I told Boss that no matter what huge amount she had, there'd be some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with even more  So she went and got more than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope they keep the big things till the very end (Saturday I think).  That way, the people that have a ridiculous amounts of tokens won't spend it till the last day.  Then, I'll be able to get whatever I want (N7 hoodie, I'm looking at you).


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2010)

No *Red*.. I _AM_ that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm wearing my N7 hoodie right now pek

And oh shit *Boss* 

Also... No Kasumi yet. I mad


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 6, 2010)

Seeing as how a Bioware shirt is going for around 11k tokens...I think I'm not getting shit.  Oh, and I won a challenge on twitter 

Is Kasumi DLC up yet?  My roommate is hogging the 360.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 6, 2010)

I didnt see it or I didnt look hard enough.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so I just finished Kasumi's loyalty mission. That was fucking fun  Well worth the fee.

You also get a lot of loot 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Locust SMG, which is pretty useful and similar to the SMGs in Modern Warfare games 
A 6th Tech Damage Upgrade 
Fucking 60,001 credits. Too much money!
And 2,000 Platinum




Small details about the mission


*Spoiler*: __ 



You fight 2 YMIR Mechs AND a Gunship (like in Archangel's recruitment mission) 

You also get to keep the Tuxedo after the mission 




Also Kasumi's abilities are great. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her Infiltration cloak is a one-off teleportation melee attack. When you get to the 4th skill point, you can either make it extra powerful (550 points with a 9 second cooldown time ) or go with 450 points and if the target is killed, the cooldown time is reduced by 80%  So if you make her attack enemies with like 3/4 of their health you can make her look like fucking Yoruichi shit 




Also the Flashbangs work exactly like in MW2 

My review of Kasumi DLC:  It's late, but it's really great  

Her alternate attire once loyal is also really cool. Goes from 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Black & White to Red & Black.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got home.  DL'n it as well. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

AWWWWW HELL YEAH! I AM FUCKING PLEASE WITH THIS DLC. ALL TAKE IS ONE FUCKING OUTFIT TO MAKE ME LIKE IT!

For serious though.. I felt like I was James bond sneaking around in my fancy outfit. :ho 


*Spoiler*: _FUCKING BIOWARE_ 



 Not my Shepard but *DAT DRESS*.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm liking that dress...


----------



## TheGooser (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a great game, the DLC was well worth.  I am on my second play through!


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2010)

I need this but I R BROKE


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Boss* I'm laughing more at where Kasumi's face is on your dress


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG guys!!  I forgot to mention the view on the deck is just fucking breath taking. I stared at it for 5 mins.  

*Red*: Wut? Pics..


----------



## Tim (Apr 7, 2010)

Kasumi's loyalty mission > rest


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

So Locust or Tempest?

Haven't bought it yet, cause I'm poor right now. xD


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

Locust, it's basically an Assault Rifle. Good damage, high rate of fire, and great accuracy.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

The Locust is an antique right? Should we really be using it? It killed 2 president... _aaaaaaaannnd _(LOL) it uses thermal clips and not a heat sink.. so in 2 years it killed 2 president.. not so antique now are you Locust.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

I have no problems with using antique weapons in mw2


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

But Locust is not an antique.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

What?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

^ 



> it uses thermal clips and not a heat sink



Read your _codex _*Red*.  Thermal clip = future and Heat Sink is old school according to the ME universe.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't call them Heat Sinks or Thermal Clips. It's called _Ammo_. In ME1 it was infinite and in ME2 it is finite


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

I knew it.. someone was gonna do that.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't call them Heat Sinks or Thermal Clips. It's called _Ammo_. In ME1 it was infinite and in ME2 it is finite



Red is playing Mass Effect and calling the Thermal Clips "ammo" and Heat sink  "infinite ammo."


*Spoiler*: _My Face._


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

I is correct and doesn't wrong anything


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

The next thing we know.. you will be calling the Mako a driving *vehicle*.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

But it _is_ a vehicle!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

Well what the hell would you call it? A helicopter?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

The Shepard Machine.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

Shepardnator....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

Kasuminator


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

Too bad she is more into her dead BF than living, breathing, galaxy saving, krogan headbutting Shepard.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

Her dead boyfriend taught Shepard how to breath


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

Wut? I dun get it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

What's in the picture? :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

IDK...  a penis?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a Reaper  Keiji was smashing Reapers whilst Shep was watching Barney the Dinosaur :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

Went into debt to get it, deleted all my previous save-games and restarted on Insanity with my fave class, the Infiltrator.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

Was it really a Reaper? I thought it was when I first saw it.. but I had doubts.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course it's a Reaper!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 7, 2010)

worth the money


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

I keep having urges to play this game over and over again. Is there something wrong with me? I just can't find the same thrill in other games.


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I keep having urges to play this game over and over again. Is there something wrong with me? I just can't find the same thrill in other games.



i think that's a good thing 

i've got urges to play DA again 

but i need to remind myself I don't have the time for it


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally fixed all my lagging problems and finished the game....twice!

Game Play #1: Fem!Shep Spacer/War Hero/Soldier Paragon. Romanced Thane, Cheated on Kaidan. (Bleh). Everyone lived!!!!!! (I didn't even cheat!) Also glad I didn't listen to any of Miranda's fail suggestions. Blew the base up. Minus the romance I was really happy with it. Might use this save in ME3.

Game Play #2: Male!Shep Captain Douchebag Earthborn/Ruthless/Engineer Renegade. I had a lot of fun with the renegade options. Romance Miranda, enjoyed it more than I thought minus the love scene....bleh. Everybody died but Joker. Kept the base intact. If I get to play Joker for ME3 that would be weirdly awesome but doubt it.

Game Play #3: (Not done) Will be my save for ME3. Same as 1 but a bit more thorough and Garrus romance, cheat on Kaidan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I keep having urges to play this game over and over again. Is there something wrong with me? I just can't find the same thrill in other games.



Lets say no, because I have the same problem and I would feel much better if we can both agree that nothing is wrong with either one of us.  

In fact, I had to let my cousin borrow this game in order to finish my second playthrough of Dragon Age.  During the entire time I was playing though, I still though of Mass Effect 2...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

Hana said:


> I finally fixed all my lagging problems and finished the game....twice!
> 
> Game Play #1: Fem!Shep Spacer/War Hero/Soldier Paragon. Romanced Thane, Cheated on Kaidan. (Bleh). Everyone lived!!!!!! (I didn't even cheat!) Also glad I didn't listen to any of Miranda's fail suggestions. Blew the base up. Minus the romance I was really happy with it. Might use this save in ME3.
> 
> ...



Did you import a game from ME1, or?

Cause the standard ME2 storyline sucks so hard.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 8, 2010)

I did a default ME 2 playthrough.


Where the fuck was mah bro wrex at? 


kill him my ass


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 8, 2010)

When I found out that Wrex was dead in canon, I decided to never play a canon runthrough on this game.

Why would they get rid of the most awesome character?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

I started out with a clean ME2 game for the first time... I got to Tuchanka, looking forward to seeing my old buddy Wrex (him and Garrus were basically the only squadmates I rolled with)... only to find him dead and replaced by some stale KRogan. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Promptly quit and restarted a different game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> i think that's a good thing :gar
> i've got urges to play DA again :hurr
> but i need to remind myself I don't have the time for it :argh


INDEEED~~~!! I want to play DA and ME all day long.. but I can't.. RL calls.  



Hana said:


> Game Play #2: Male!Shep Captain Douchebag Earthborn/Ruthless/Engineer Renegade. I had a lot of fun with the renegade options. Romance Miranda, enjoyed it more than I thought minus the love scene....bleh. Everybody died but Joker. Kept the base intact. If I get to play Joker for ME3 that would be weirdly awesome but doubt it.


lol... if you die your stories end. You can't transfer anything to ME3. I found out the hard way.  

AND stop cheating on Kaiden. He is a _sweeeeeeet_ heart. pek (BTW I only stayed faithful to him in one run. )



forgotten_hero said:


> Lets say no, because I have the same problem and I would feel much better if we can both agree that nothing is wrong with either one of us.
> 
> In fact, I had to let my cousin borrow this game in order to finish my second playthrough of Dragon Age.  During the entire time I was playing though, I still though of Mass Effect 2...


I know how you feel man..  I'm playing God of War/Heavy Rain and all I thought about was ME... WTF has Bioware done. They treat me like dirt but I keep going back. I feel like their dirty whore. 



Son Goku said:


> I did a default ME 2 playthrough.
> Where the fuck was mah bro wrex at?
> kill him my ass


Default ME2 run = Wrex is dead

Sucks to be you bro.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 8, 2010)

I didnt say I didnt have a ME 1 character 

Mah bro wrex


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

I dun understand why you guys expect to see Wrex as default Shep in ME2.. it clearly states Wrex = Dead in the beginning.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 8, 2010)

WREX AND GARRUS MY BRO'S THEY LIVE END OF STORY FFFFFFFFUUUU-


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, by the way, why were the Collectors a galaxy level threat?

No, seriously, they had only one station worth of dudes and one ships that even the Normandy could eviscerate.

How were they a danger to anyone except poorly guarded colonies?

Fuck, you could have just camped the Omega Relay.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> WREX AND GARRUS MY BRO'S THEY LIVE END OF STORY FFFFFFFFUUUU-


Garrus was the first party member achievement I got.  It was probably love at first sight.  



The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh, by the way, why were the Collectors a galaxy level threat?
> 
> No, seriously, they had only one station worth of dudes and one ships that even the Normandy could eviscerate.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this is one of Bioware's plot hole but from what I understand, Collectors were never a galaxy threat; only to Humans that's why no one else in the galaxy cared/believed but Cerberus. That is also why Shepard is working _with_ Cerberus. In time they learned that the collectors were working for the "Reapers" ect. 

Why camp at the Omega relay when  "Reapers" aren't real.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 8, 2010)

I could camp at the relay : /

And Shepard says they are a threat to the galaxy...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

Well they_ ARE_ a threat to the Galaxy (reapers) but the galaxy doesn't know/chose to not believe it.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 8, 2010)

Is this game worth a Xbox 360?? I really like bioware's RPG (Kotor 2 4 life) but i don't have a 360 yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> Is this game worth a Xbox 360?? I really like bioware's RPG (Kotor 2 4 life) but i don't have a 360 yet.



i have it for the 360 and yess it is

but if you have a pc that can run it....

Edit: i say that  only cause i really wish i could use some of the mods


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 8, 2010)

My cousin sold his PS3 to get enough money to buy a 360 bundle and both Mass Effect games.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2010)

Your cousin is smart and stupid at the same time. Tell him that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2010)

Your cousin made a very smart decison. 

I am pleased.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My cousin sold his PS3 to get enough money to buy a 360 bundle and both Mass Effect games.



This pleases me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

I have both consoles.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 8, 2010)

It's better to have ME on PC. I have a mid-range laptop, and I can still play it on the highest settings, and, of course, you can mod it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> It's better to have ME on PC. I have a mid-range laptop, and I can still play it on the highest settings, and, of course, you can mod it.



Damn you pc players and your Awesome Modifiable hair


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2010)

I wanna play on the PC so I can play as Wrex but alas I only have the Xbox version.


----------



## Hana (Apr 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Did you import a game from ME1, or?
> 
> Cause the standard ME2 storyline sucks so hard.



Oh yeah both of mine were imported from my ME 1 saves. The default was super fail.

My paragon saved the Council, Rachni Queen, Wrex, Kaidan...etc. Paragonish stuffs. I totally forgot I punched Conrad Verner though... :ho

Renegade was basically Renegade minus still saving Wrex...I mean come on its Wrex.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2010)

so i finally bought the ceberus network code thingy today 

i liked the firewalker pack 

also bought the Kasumi-oneechan pek  pack 

her story was kewl.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm someone went on a spending spree


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh, deciding on which Bonus Power for Infiltrator on Insanity is a bitch.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Hmm someone went on a spending spree



yeah bro


----------



## Tim (Apr 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ugh, deciding on which Bonus Power for Infiltrator on Insanity is a bitch.



Tungsten ammo. No contest.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Eh, tests have shown that it's not _that_ much of an improvement for Infiltrators with Widow.

Used it most of the time, first went with Warp, but want a more active power this time around.  Debating between Energy Drain, Reave, Dominate and Flash Bang Grenade (have read that this one is basically borderline overpowered).


----------



## Tim (Apr 10, 2010)

All of the other powers just seem like a waste to me, especially when you have an Infiltrator. The cloak covers any kind of defense you need. Also, it's not like you're one-shotting bosses with a widow anyway. The more power the better. Infiltrator is already the best class. Anything you put on top of it is just icing.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2010)

I just completed the Kasumi mission and don't know whether letting her keep the graybox was a good or bad decision. 

Does anyone know? :S


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2010)

^ lol, me neither 

i let her keep it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 12, 2010)

It had information on the Reapers, so I think it will come in handy for ME3 

Also...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

^ is that supposed to be awesome?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 12, 2010)

Uranus was probed


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

Probing Uranus is small time.


----------



## Hana (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got the Kasumi DLC....FEMSHEP IN A DRESS!!!!! Ok besides that, I personally thought it was worth the $7. Interesting character.

Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the Bond feeling the mission game. It was a nice change of pace.
Interesting decision I had to make at the end. I let her keep the information, but I'm sure that's gonna come back to haunt me in the next game somehow. 





My femshep is so smexy. <3


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont... I dont... what... I...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder what that Shepard looks like in ME2.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wonder what that Shepard looks like in ME2.




maaaaaatt daaaaamon (<3 team america)

@topic

ME2 is totally awesome. i really hope that bioware makes a "liara-dlc" that tells us the story of liara and the shadow broker.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

I stole a Blood Dragon Armor code today.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I stole a Blood Dragon Armor code today.



what? where? i want one too^^


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2010)

Just check stores that have a case on display and open the case, good chance they left the code in there.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Just check stores that have a case on display and open the case, good chance they left the code in there.



thx for the tip. gonna try that


----------



## FFLN (Apr 13, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> ME2 is totally awesome. i really hope that bioware makes a "liara-dlc" that tells us the story of liara and the shadow broker.



That's unlikely to happen. They want you to buy the comics.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually it's very likely, just like with Kasumi there's some coding in the original game that suggests there shall indeed be Liara DLC.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that someone found some coding in the computer version that had Liara-dlc that dealt with her and the Shadow Broker. 

Yup, found this link on the Bioware forums...not sure it's legit, but it sure sounds like it to me *(spoilers if you watch it)*:  

By the way, the dude who made this video said that only the sound files are legit; he just placed it over the visuals, so that's why the mouths don't match what's being said.

And on another note, they're planning another comic series, which will take place after the second game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

The comic art is horrible..


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

Liara has big tits and a big ass I'm cool with that. 



I'm playing my Fem Shep now and I look so sexy with that dress, ahhhhh cheyeaaa!


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

You guys have no tastes. That comic art is horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

Kaiden sucks.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

What the.. no he is awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2010)

No, he's Carth 2.0. Same level of suckage in a different universe.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys have no tastes. That comic art is horrible.



Look at you Ms. Higher Standards  

The art is ok, they're no Will Eisner or Alex Ross but it doesn't offend me to the point of never reading it.



Hangatýr said:


> No, he's Carth 2.0. Same level of suckage in a different universe.



He's also voiced by the same guy, Raphael Sbarge. 

With a name like Raphael..........yea..........


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You guys have no tastes. That comic art is horrible.


I agree. This is just BAD

I have fucking finally found a way to install English language pack on ME2 copy bought in Poland (which is Polish only, makes me rage)

//HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


>



So Kaiden is a fruitcup. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I agree. This is just BAD
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

> Shepard: "So what... would you say... you do here?"
> Kelly: "I have a degree in psychology, and I can brief you on the crew. For example, Jack is a psychopath, and the krogan is very violent."
> Shepard: "Yeah, thanks, Sherlock. What else?"
> Kelly: "I um... I can tell you when someone on your crew wants to talk to you!"
> ...



                     .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh man, I feel so defeated! One of the worst answers there can be, equal to "PnJ" or "if you don't love it, go away and stop criticizing"

I don't give a 


Don't double post. There is that cute little edit button.

Plus, I've just realised I ran out of SFW Mass Effect pictures 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

The World said:


> So Kaiden is a fruitcup.



By fruitcup you mean _MY_ fruitcup then yes. He is very sweet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 14, 2010)

Jacob is better


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

lol Jacob. 

The downside to courting Jacob is that if you sleep with him, Cerberus might wiretap your vagina (Mordin’s wacky sex ed talk).

Do not want.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy fuck. Dat ass.

...I mean... DAT FUCKING ASS 

Boss, no one is looking at the 'art work', they are looking at dat ass 

Now go find a pic of Kaidan's ass for yourself


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh man, I feel so defeated! One of the worst answers there can be, equal to "PnJ" or "if you don't love it, go away and stop criticizing"
> 
> I don't give a
> 
> ...



It's..a joke post? You have pent up anger in you or something? Maybe you need a neural stimulant or an asari hooker for all that stress, and edit buttons are for the volus and hanar.



The Boss said:


> lol Jacob.
> 
> The downside to courting Jacob is that if you sleep with him, Cerberus might wiretap your vagina (Mordin’s wacky sex ed talk).
> 
> Do not want.



I wanted to sex Mordin as my Fem Shepard. He has a sexy "scientist solarian" voice.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Holy fuck. Dat ass.
> 
> ...I mean... DAT FUCKING ASS
> 
> ...


Implying the art of DAT ASS looks good. 

l o l .. and yes.. Alenko has a very nice ass.. but Bioware made me watch it walked away on horizon.. fucking evil bitches and whores.. oh well they gave me Garrus.. so..  



The World said:


> I wanted to sex Mordin as my Fem Shepard. He has a sexy "scientist solarian" voice.


Yes.. so sexy.. Just wanna sex him up.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 15, 2010)

The World said:


> It's..a joke post? You have pent up anger in you or something? Maybe you need a neural stimulant or an *asari hooker* for all that stress, and edit buttons are for the volus and hanar.




*Spoiler*: _Got you covered_


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2010)

It almost looks like that asari has armpit hair.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2010)

MOTHER OF GOD.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Jacob.
> 
> The downside to courting Jacob is that if you sleep with him, Cerberus might wiretap your vagina (Mordin?s wacky sex ed talk).
> 
> Do not want.



But the priiize.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> But the priiize.



I threw up in my mouth when he said that.  You have to reject him 3 times to get him to GTFO.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 15, 2010)

The World said:


> It's..a joke post? You have pent up anger in you or something? Maybe you need a neural stimulant or an *asari hooker* for all that stress


I was about to say YES, but


Proxy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Got you covered_


then I saw this :S seriously, lately people freak me out
I'd prefer that

And dat ass is still bad 


The World said:


> and edit buttons are for the volus and hanar.


Volus are awesome  and their dancing skills are just sweeeeet

//HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'd prefer that
> 
> And dat ass is still bad
> 
> ...



She has natural glitter on her thighs and ass!  

They were born to be strippers!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 15, 2010)

Exactly!  you made me remember the bahelor party talk from ME2. You know, Turian, Salarian, and human discussing Asari stripper.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 15, 2010)

*Natural glitter*.. that's one way to look at it.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Natural glitter*.. that's one way to look at it.



So... you're saying she pee-pees on herself?

And yes, that pic is nice.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Exactly!  you made me remember the bahelor party talk from ME2. You know, Turian, Salarian, and human discussing Asari stripper.
> 
> //HbS



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTlLv9mxVUg[/YOUTUBE]

"Aren't Salarian years like dog years?" 

I also love the shots out of "the little divet in her abdomen" ahhhh cheyea!


----------



## Proxy (Apr 16, 2010)

I enjoyed those moments.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2010)

"That can't be sanitary."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2010)

Are we being mind controlled? 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2010)

I want more ME2 DLC... _FUND IT BIOWARE_. Make me a fucking wardrobe for Shepard so I can play dress up.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)

Give us the Inferno armor FFS at least. 

Oh and dress up too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2010)

Fem Shep doing the final mission in stripper's suit. DO IT

//HbS


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 16, 2010)

Kelly does have a nice dance...too bad I can't get Miranda or Tali to dance like that for me.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Are we being mind controlled?
> 
> //HbS



Liara used armor designed for humans in ME1. THE FACTS ARE ON OUR SIDE, SALARIAN.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish we could make a custom good looking MaleShep.  It would make me play MaleShep more. I only have 1 MaleShep character and that's default Shep.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

I can actually make a pretty decent looking male shep... the only downside is that I play with that facial config in every game. xd

Just wish you could have a Mohawk...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone seen this before? This guy finished the game in 11 hours and got *everyone* killed.  Yes, even Shepard. Guess he gets to play Joker in Mass Effect 3. :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MGydAElpOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Apr 17, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyone seen this before? This guy finished the game in 11 hours and got *everyone* killed.  Yes, even Shepard. Guess he gets to play Joker in Mass Effect 3. :ho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




How the heck... I could try and do that and I still think I couldn't let everyone die.... wow.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 17, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyone seen this before? This guy finished the game in 11 hours and got *everyone* killed.  Yes, even Shepard. Guess he gets to play Joker in Mass Effect 3. :ho
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MGydAElpOU[/YOUTUBE]



   

i never, for one second, thought this was possible!!


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2010)

What the hell.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2010)

Why is that so funny? I did that in my 3rd run on purpose...  I don't get it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah are me and *Bawss* the only ones who knew this was possible?

The downside is that the game is unable to be carried over into ME3. The developers have already stated that this is what happens


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess no one is as awesome as us *Red*.  


 We are the superior race.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 17, 2010)

cake?


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks tasty, except for whatever the Normandy is sitting on.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2010)

No Liara?  

Hmmm...maybe she's inside the cake...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2010)

Normandy doing a  ? Cool cake.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

It's official. Raptr told me I've spent a total of 5 days and 21 hours on ME2.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess that is pretty long for ME 2.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

Considering that you can finish the game in 10 hrs. Yes. 

I am not ok with this.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

I noticed. Most RPG's take longer, But to be honest this didn't even feel that much like an RPG to me. I wish they mixed ME1's RPG elements with ME2's combat already.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

That's why ME1 is superior to ME2. (I probably spent about 100 hrs on ME1 BTW.. ) ME2 is a shooter with RPG elements. I was expecting RPG Shooter like ME1.. but I guess not. I saw an interview with Casey Hudson about the whole ME2 is more of a shooter and he said some bullshit about trying out new things with ME2 and not going with the traditional style of an RPG. Well shit.. if you take out the RPG elements it will make it less RPG. Who the fuck was he trying to fool.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

Himself and his shitty ideas probably


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

I hope ME3 will be a mixture of ME1 and ME2.. but more of ME1 in terms of RPG and loot. I enjoyed exploring the worlds to find armor loot for my teammates. Made it worth while. In ME2 you have only color change (Besides Jack)... and to get new "outfits" you have to play $2. So _disappointing_.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Himself and his shitty ideas probably



hey your avatar is that  Candle Ja-


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That's why ME1 is superior to ME2. (I probably spent about 100 hrs on ME1 BTW.. ) ME2 is a shooter with RPG elements. I was expecting RPG Shooter like ME1.. but I guess not. I saw an interview with Casey Hudson about the whole ME2 is more of a shooter and he said some bullshit about trying out new things with ME2 and not going with the traditional style of an RPG. Well shit.. if you take out the RPG elements it will make it less RPG. Who the fuck was he trying to fool.


I actually like ME2 better than ME1. There's less pointless running around, and graphics are more low-end friendly. Seriously, in ME2, I have twice as much FPS than in ME1.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2010)

I think they tried to make the second game more of a shooter in order to draw in more buyers.  I mean, FPS games generally sell a lot better than RPG's.  

When I talk to my friends about games, I'm usually the only one who prefers a good storyline over gameplay.  They would pick Halo or Modern Warfare any day over Mass Effect.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

If halo and modern warfare could convey their story's better I'd like them more.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I actually like ME2 better than ME1. There's less pointless running around, and graphics are more low-end friendly. Seriously, in ME2, I have twice as much FPS than in ME1.
> 
> //HbS


What pointless running around? It's called RPG. Mass Effect is(lol was) an RPG. We _SHOULD_ be able to do some pointless running around if we want. If you take that away the game is not RPG (and fuck what Casey Hudson said). 



forgotten_hero said:


> I think they tried to make the second game more of a shooter in order to draw in more buyers.  I mean, FPS games generally sell a lot better than RPG's.


This is exactly how I felt when I was playing two. Shoot this, shoot that. take cover. Shoot more. If you think about it.. the shooting and walking_ IS_ the RPG part of ME2.  50% joking here. 



Son Goku said:


> If halo and modern warfare could convey their story's better I'd like them more.


I agree. If only more games have better writing and voice acting.


----------



## Tim (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm with you Shokolate. I like shooters and all, but if I want to play one, I have MW2 and a myriad of other quality shooters to choose from. There's nowhere near as many quality RPGs in America, which is why I was drawn to ME1 in the first place. Of course, I still love ME2. However, I can't help my disappointment in the dumbed down RPG elements.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 19, 2010)

ME1 and my good old buddy fallout are always my non-Japanese rpg go too


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> If halo and modern warfare could convey their story's better I'd like them more.



Same.  I mean, Halo has a really good story, it's just that it isn't conveyed all that well through the games.  You have to go to the books and comics to get the story.

But pointless shooting is what sells best, not story, so I doubt that we'll ever see a good FPS game that also has an awesome storyline.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2010)

Modern warfare "conveyed" its story just fine IMO


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

I think MW2 did it's story pretty well. I actually like 1player mode in MW2 more than multiplayer anyways. Some people say 1player mode is over the top or don't even bother with it b/c they wanna play multiplayer only(which is fine) ... but I just wish 1player was longer. I think if the story was dragged out a bit more it could have been epic. _BUT_ why would they do that when they don't have too right? People will still buy the game regardless. Mindless shooting is pretty fun(I like it a lot), and it sells... but I want that out of Mass Effect.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Considering that you can finish the game in 10 hrs. Yes.
> 
> I am not ok with this.



Whoever beats the game in 10 hours is a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I have over 80 hours on *both* my male and female Shep, and it was the same way with ME1 and I loved every minute of it. 

Except maybe using the Mako to find stupid useless ore in ME1.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2010)

There's a difference between conveying a story and telling a compelling story.  I mean, yes, Modern Warfare 2 did an excellent job at telling a story as far as FPS games go, but it has nothing when compared to any RPG.  

I'm not saying that Modern Warfare 2 story sucked (I really liked it, especially "No Russian"...that was intense, not sure why some reviews said that it was pointless), but most FPS games ignore weaving a tale in order to focus more on the action.

And I think Bioware was just trying to dip into the FPS circle to get more customers...if I remember correctly, all of their previous games had been in the RPG genre.  They were probably hoping that by mixing in a bit more shooter elements into it that they would be able to get buyers from both genres.  Hopefully, they'll go back to a firmer RPG style for the third game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

The World said:


> Whoever beats the game in 10 hours is a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I have over 80 hours on *both* my male and female Shep, and it was the same way with ME1 and I loved every minute of it.
> 
> Except maybe using the Mako to find stupid useless ore in ME1.


I have 7 characters and now on my 8th run.  ... but taking it slowly. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Hopefully, they'll go back to a firmer RPG style for the third game.


With all those ME2 is better than ME1 dikes out there.. doubt it. The way I see, ME2 appealed to more people than ME1 did. ME2's presentation was shooter shooter shooter. Not_ ONCE _did I see a trailer about RPG. So since shooting game sells of course more people will play ME2. Why would they go back to RPG Shooter when they were _praised _and _LOVED_ for making a Shooter with RPG elements. The worst they can do is turn ME3 into s shooter.... and this is what is more likely to happen. Fucking Bioware. We can say goodbye to ME1's style of gaming for ME3.  I lost all my faith in them. They need to redeem themselves in their next tittle or else the company is dead to me.  (Mass Effect wasn't the only game they've fucked up. You can add dragon age to the list.)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't say Dragon Age was fucked up...I actually enjoyed it a lot.  

And I'm hoping they aren't stupid enough to change ME2 into a shooter...nobody can be that stupid...I hope.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Dragon Age was great, love it.. but the expansion Awakening was the shittiest expansion I've ever played. _Soooo_ many bugs and glitches. I can't believe Bioware slap their name on it. Not only that how they handle their DLC release of Return of Ostagar was complete shit. _AND_ then they have that count down to an "_epic_" community event only to disappoint 50% of their fans.... and then some bullshit more bullshit I don't want to rage and type about.  I loved them so much... but lately they've been putty out shit.. so IDK. Im neutral towards them until their next tittle.(Not gonna play the Star Wars MMO BTW so that one wont count.)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 20, 2010)

Biofail


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> but lately they've been putty out shit.. so IDK. Im neutral towards them until their next tittle.(Not gonna play the Star Wars MMO BTW so that one wont count.)





RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Biofail



......Shut your Whore mouths


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Look into your heart Zen. You know it be true.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Dragon Age was great, love it.. but the expansion Awakening was the shittiest expansion I've ever played. _Soooo_ many bugs and glitches. I can't believe Bioware slap their name on it. Not only that how they handle their DLC release of Return of Ostagar was complete shit. _AND_ then they have that count down to an "_epic_" community event only to disappoint 50% of their fans.... and then some bullshit more bullshit I don't want to rage and type about.  I loved them so much... but lately they've been putty out shit.. so IDK. Im neutral towards them until their next tittle.(Not gonna play the Star Wars MMO BTW so that one wont count.)



To me, Awakening's problem was that it was too short and easy. I mean, once you get Justice (Maker, what an awful name), and unlock Spirit Warrior, the game becomes a walk in the park.

Still, I am glad they gave Greg Ellis something to work with, instead of just Mical or various dweebs in Ferelden.

And I just love Ser Pounce-a-lot!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by The Boss
> but lately they've been putty out shit.. so IDK. Im neutral towards them until their next tittle.(Not gonna play the Star Wars MMO BTW so that one wont count.)
> 
> Originally Posted by RED MINOTAUR~!
> Biofail



That's blasphemy..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> To me, Awakening's problem was that it was too short and easy. I mean, once you get Justice (Maker, what an awful name), and unlock Spirit Warrior, the game becomes a walk in the park.
> 
> Still, I am glad they gave Greg Ellis something to work with, instead of just Mical or various dweebs in Ferelden.
> 
> And I just love Ser Pounce-a-lot!


I don't have a problem with any characters from awakening.. the game was just so fucking glitchy it took the enjoyment out of it. I spent over 100hrs on Origins with 3-5 playthroughs and only 10hrs and 1 playthrough for Awakening.. that's pretty bad since I was expecting to play it at least 3 times. I have one achievement from Awakening that needs to be unlock but it was just to damn shitty I don't even want to touch it. 



Ciupy said:


> That's blasphemy..


It's true though.... _BUT_ I'll stick around.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the bugs are keeping me from wanting to play it.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol bioshock. It was an a creative idea and I like that. The gameplay was wonky but overall I enjoyed the story even when it got a little convoluted at points. But it's a flintlock series where it has one shot then it's done. With a game like mass effect It HAS to be an epic space adventure. The only complaint I can amass really is they need to find their fit, an equally hybrid THAT DOESNT HAVE FUCKING RESOURCE MINING. IM COMMANDER MOTHER FUCKING SHEPARD I DONT MINE DAMMIT.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait... why are we talking about Bioshock?


----------



## Vai (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm starting Mass Effect 1 right now.

I know I'm late, shut up


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2010)

Better late than never.  Be prepared to fall in love with all blue aliens.


----------



## Vai (Apr 21, 2010)

There are aliens on this game ? 
stop spoiling me.



Just kidding


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2010)

You get a gun and some wacky dance moves too.


----------



## Vai (Apr 21, 2010)

FFLN said:


> You get a gun and some *wacky dance moves too*.



I hope so, otherwise this game would suck!


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell me about it. Every game should have a dance-off, Mass Effect style!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm...Dancing Twilek or dancing Asari?  Gonna have to go with the Asari...


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry but I'll take a dancing blonde Miranda. 




Or a Volus.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

<--- I'll tap that. 




Vai said:


> I'm starting Mass Effect 1 right now.
> 
> I know I'm late, shut up



You better like this shit or I will cut your throat.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

you'd tap anything that moves.



The Boss said:


> You better like this shit or I will cut your throat.



You better cut this shit or I will like your throat.


, wait what ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

Vai said:


> you'd tap anything that moves.


Wait.. NO U.  That dancing Alien is gonna be the best thing you will ever Bromance. You gonna be so _JEALOUS_ in ME2. Go play your MaleShep.  





> You better cut this shit or I will like your throat.
> , wait what ?



 Wut?


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wait.. NO U.  That dancing Alien is gonna be the best thing you will ever Bromance. You gonna be so _JEALOUS_ in ME2. Go play your MaleShep.



Why do you think I have a MaleShep ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

FemShep? I should have guess.  Did you create your character yet?


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

I maybe have. 

yes, and its maleshep. 


hmm, I failed two VERY EASY manual overrides, I got mad


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

lol MaleShep. Think you can fool me.  Dun worry.. everyone fails the first two attempts to unlock the doors.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

I knew I wasn't the only one -

and the manual doesn't say anything on this subject either


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 22, 2010)

Just press dem buttonz


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, but sometimes the same button blinks, and I think to myself ( what a wonderful world ) that I already pressed it so no need to press again.

or something


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

Be prepare to find out what a lot of the things are by yourself. ME1 doesn't explain shit.  Like for the Omi-gel for an example. I didn't know what the fuck they were until I was 80% done with the game. Also... I never upgrade my guns and shit until I kept dying and wonder what I was doing wrong.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 22, 2010)

Just press it again quickly 

On my first playthrough I missed a hell of a lot of those, but then on my New Game+ I had so much Omni-Gel I could just skip all the button pressing and get on with the game.

Btw, Mass Effect 2 > 1.

Now *Boss* is gonna try kill me


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Be prepare to find out what a lot of the things are by yourself. ME1 doesn't explain shit.  Like for the Omi-gel for an example. I didn't know what the fuck they were until I was 80% done with the game. Also... I never upgrade my guns and shit until I kept dying and wonder what I was doing wrong.



Sure it was the guns fault ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck you *Red*. ME1 >>> ME2 by a fucking mile.  Look into your heart. You know it be true. 

*Vai*: I swear.. It wasn't my fault. The game never told me I could upgrade my guns with ammo and heat sinks.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

Fine, if you swear then I believe


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

*Vai*... whatever you do.. KILL THE WHORE.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

I always kill the whores.

that's how I roll


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 22, 2010)

Ash is a whore? 

Mind you she's not much of a looker compared to the rest of the female fuckables in the series anyway


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

*Vai*: Lets keep it that way. 

*Red*: You know she is a Jesus whore trying to convert you that Jesus is real.. IN _SPACE_.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Vai*: Lets keep it that way.



Its a trend I've started since GTA3.

what can I say


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Red*: You know she is a Jesus whore trying to convert you that Jesus is real.. IN _SPACE_.



Do you think Garrus believes in Raptor Jesus?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

*Red*: lol Of course. Everyone knows Raptor Jesus is the _TRUE _religion. 

*Vai*: I hope you stay true to your words.. if you do anything... to (lol the one I love) anyone else that is a not a female... then I will cut your throat.


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Vai*: I hope you stay true to your words.. if you do anything... to (lol the one I love) anyone else that is a not a female... then I will cut your throat.



cut my throat ? just hold the triangle button


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like your jokes *Vai*.. :ho Careful. I just might.


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2010)

So I spend 2 minutes shooting at a guy semi-far away and saying: why don't you die!!

then I realized i was shooting with a shotgun


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2010)

What class are you playing as?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh look,this is also from BioWare!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqvb6LXIhIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> What class are you playing as?



default... soldier.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 23, 2010)

INFILTRATOR CLASS


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

Soldier is so damn dull. D:


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2010)

well, I never played the game, its not my fault 

I'll promise I'll be a ninja with bazookas and lava powers on the second play :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait, you're on the first game, right?

Because if you are, then being a soldier on your first playthrough is awesome.  Once you get a certain amount of kills with the assault rifle (think you need 150), you can carry over the ability to use assault rifles on other classes in different playthroughs.  

A biotic with an assault rifle is freaking deadly.


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the game but geez, Its about the 4th time I have to load the game because I get stuck on something.

I've lost around 1 hour just re-doing shit


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, you're on the first game, right?
> 
> Because if you are, then being a soldier on your first playthrough is awesome.  Once you get a certain amount of kills with the assault rifle (think you need 150), you can carry over the ability to use assault rifles on other classes in different playthroughs.
> 
> A biotic with an assault rifle is freaking deadly.



Huh, really? How do I check how many kills I have with an assault rifle? I would love to have an assault rifle on my Infiltrator playthrough, I can't stand how much recoil the SMGs have.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Huh, really? How do I check how many kills I have with an assault rifle? I would love to have an assault rifle on my Infiltrator playthrough, I can't stand how much recoil the SMGs have.



Dunno.  Just wait until you unlock the achievement.  Same for shotgun, sniper, and some other skills.

That's for the first game only though.  Think you're talking about the second, because there are no SMG's in the first.  But, you can learn how to use Assault Rifles; but it isn't unlocked by getting an achievement.

When you go to the Collector Ship, you'll have an option of picking up one of three guns.  The choices are either an Assault Rifle, a Shotgun, or a Sniper Rifle.  For example, if you know how to use shotguns, you can pick up the Krogan shotgun and use if for yourself.  If you don't know how to use shotguns, you can get the ability to use them.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck you *Red*. ME1 >>> ME2 by a fucking mile.  Look into your heart. You know it be true.
> 
> *Vai*: I swear.. It wasn't my fault. The game never told me I could upgrade my guns with ammo and heat sinks.



ME1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ME2 fo sho. 

Where is mah RPG with shooter elements? Why am I playing a shooter with RPG elements? Why am I playing Gears of War with powers?

I want mah Saren/Sovereign and mah Wrex back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 26, 2010)

The World said:


> ME1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ME2 fo sho.
> 
> Where is mah RPG with shooter elements? Why am I playing a shooter with RPG elements? Why am I playing Gears of War with powers?
> 
> I want mah Saren/Sovereign and mah Wrex back.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer ME2.

Missed some of the RPG elements, but the shooting in ME1 was god awful, so im okay with it.


----------



## Vai (Apr 26, 2010)

The shooting improves in ME2 ? thats good to know.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2010)

Vai said:


> The shooting improves in ME2 ? thats good to know.



The shooting is no longer based on stats as they were in ME2, or at least it's a lot less based on stats. Also, everything is just smoother in general.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

There are no stats. You just buy/research accuracy and damage upgrades.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Dunno. Just wait until you unlock the achievement. Same for shotgun, sniper, and some other skills.
> 
> That's for the first game only though. Think you're talking about the second, because there are no SMG's in the first. But, you can learn how to use Assault Rifles; but it isn't unlocked by getting an achievement.
> 
> When you go to the Collector Ship, you'll have an option of picking up one of three guns. The choices are either an Assault Rifle, a Shotgun, or a Sniper Rifle. For example, if you know how to use shotguns, you can pick up the Krogan shotgun and use if for yourself. If you don't know how to use shotguns, you can get the ability to use them.


 
except all the other standard weapons you find are crap if you don't use the actual collector weapon


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 27, 2010)

Collector Assault Rifle is good against Shields, but then so is the Geth Pulse Rifle


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2010)

I never lets me pick a weapon. it just picks one for me


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

That means you click too fast.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

The World said:


> ME1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ME2 fo sho.
> 
> Where is mah RPG with shooter elements? Why am I playing a shooter with RPG elements? Why am I playing Gears of War with powers?
> 
> I want mah Saren/Sovereign and mah Wrex back.



THIS. THIS. *THIS.*

   


Bioware promised an *epic* RPG SHOOTER.. not Shooter with RPG elements.  Fuck them.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2010)

Plot development sucked in Mass Effect 2. I liked the gameplay changes, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

So we're hating on Mass Effect 2 now?

Admittedly, the rpg elements were missed (some of them, anyway), but I still think it's a superior game to #1.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

Not hating on ME2.. just saying ME2 wasn't a RPG shooter. ME2 didn't live up to the "RPG shooter" expectation. If I wanted to play a shooter I would have played MW2 or Halo. I expected ME2 to be a RPG shooter... but we all know what happened there. I do like the new combat system but the storyline was some half ass bullshit. I mean seriously.. _working with Cerberus_...  Seriously Bioware.. _seriously_? I read both Mass Effect books and book 2 ME2 could have gone in a million directions and they choose the worst one imo. To make the party member's stories the main storyline.. was just .... IDK not really my cup of tea. Don't even get me started on how limited the dialogues were. Fucking calibrations. I do like ME2 though, don't get me wrong... I just think they could have done better.... oh well! Since I'm addicted to the Mass Effect world I'll probably take what ever Bioware shits out. 

tl;dr ME2 is still a great game but I just prefer ME1. Superior.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

^This. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 27, 2010)

I remember when I was part of the loop


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

^Fruit of the loop?  

... and making Garrus happy gets me going.. if you know what I mean. :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2010)

Wrex is the best


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

I *KNOOOOW*!!! I fucking_ LOVE _Wrex.. just you wait though.. you might cry a river if you do things wrong.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 28, 2010)

When I did my first default run. I had a heart attack. He was a bro amongst bro's


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

^  I didn't. Shit was _soooo_ cash.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll send your cash straight to hell for your treacherous tongue


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

What can I say...  I'm just that awesome in my first play through. My buddy was unfortunate and had a play through like yours. She raged and reload just for Wrex.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _finished ME1_ 




Wrex is sooo awesome 

Kaidan died.
I smexed Ashley.

I destroyed the Reaper.




ideas for new plays ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 28, 2010)

Change your decision with the Council.  Keep Anderson as the Representative for Humanity.  Oh, and pick Liara over Ashley.  And according to Boss, keep Kaiden alive.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2010)

My name is now Alice and im gonna be a total bitch


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2010)

Vai said:


> My name is now Alice and im gonna be a total bitch



Just as planned.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, Hi Alice


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2010)

Vai said:


> Oh, Hi Alice



Maybe I should change my occupation from "Being Awesome" to "Being a Bitch".


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe you should 


or both


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

Well fuck you for killing Kaidan* Vai*. You told me bro b4 hoes just a few days ago.  You better romance Kaidan with your bitch shep.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

I kept him alive on my manly man Shep, Boss. pek

I also romanced him on my bitch Shep then dropped his ass for Garrus. pek


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Garrus is to bro for kaidan.


----------



## Vai (Apr 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well fuck you for killing Kaidan* Vai*. You told me bro b4 hoes just a few days ago.  You better romance Kaidan with your bitch shep.



Oh, thats the hoe you meant ? , I thought the one you meant was the Asari lord master... whore.

hmmm, well I never used him, but I still got teary when he died 

Can't I romance a girl with a girl ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

The World said:


> I kept him alive on my manly man Shep, Boss. pek
> I also romanced him on my bitch Shep then dropped his ass for Garrus. pek


YOU ARE MY FAVORITE WORLD!  I am so proud of you... dropping him for Garrus... Im ok with that.  Even though I stay true to Kaiden in my first run.. I think Im going to continue the one where I cheated on him with Garrrus... oh Garrus...  



Vai said:


> Oh, thats the hoe you meant ? , I thought the one you meant was the Asari lord master... whore.
> 
> hmmm, well I never used him, but I still got teary when he died
> 
> Can't I romance a girl with a girl ?


SON. I AM DISAPPOINTED. 

ENJOY HATING HER IN ME2. I MAD.


----------



## Vai (Apr 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> SON. I AM DISAPPOINTED.
> 
> ENJOY HATING HER IN ME2. I MAD.




the bitch is in ME2 ?.. she's annoying.


---
Well, ME2 is still too expensive, so i'll probably replay ME1 lots of times first.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

You will regret saving her instead of Kaidan.  AND YES replay ME1.. pek My total play time for ME1 is probably 100 hrs.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2010)

Vai said:


> *Spoiler*: _finished ME1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can smex the asari as a female shep and keep kaidan alive for boss


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

_OH KAIDAN_!!  His resistance in ME2 only makes me want him more!


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

It actually made me want to punch him in the balls. I'm like "yo dawg after all the shit we went through, ya know kicking Saren's ass through his tootless mouth and blowing up Soverign to smithereens, you would think I'm doing the right thing even when working with Cerberus, dawg."

Come on Kaiden, What the fuck? We suppose to go back like butter on popcorn. 

How dare he come at me like that.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Kaidan .. he.. he's just mad. :ho 

But for serious though.. the one little digital heart that I had left.. he broke it.  I was so sad. I watched him walked away with that really nice ass... but then, Garrus was there... so you know what happened next. Therefor I'm ok with this. I'll probably choose Kaiden over Garrus in ME3 though... you know.. Kaidan has a very nice ass.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

But Kaiden can never work on your "calibrations" like Garrus can. 

Hopefully we can smex Wrex in ME3. I can't imagine giving birth to a thousand krogan though.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Garrus brings out the fangirl me.. he really does. I think it's because he is such a bad boy... .... and we chicks [LI]OOOVE[/I] bad boys.  

OH WREX!! I would totally leave Garrus and Kaidan for Wrex.  Just saying... baby Krogans. :ho



Garrus's reach? Do want..


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

OH GARRUS! pek I swear HIS VOICE is _sooooooo_ damn seductive.  

Also I prefer this... :ho

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

WHAT KIND OF ABOMINATION! Hehe I'm just kidding.

Garrus is a smooth operator. 



Wrex is a good luver too.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Stupid Sexy Garrus.  



 I have a different one of that comic by the same artist, but it involves MaleShep and Thane.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah. 


This one is too cute. pek



Thread needs some bromance too. 



Garrus is always my pick. pek

*Spoiler*: __ 








OOOOOH GARRUS!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

That reminds me.. Wrex was the only true Bro who was excited to see Shepard.  



Also.. more Garrus Bromance.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



They should have use Default Male Shep though..


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrex is such a flirt. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Dat drawing of Wrex.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2010)

haha awesome pics guys

but shoko you green repped me, it hurts my electrical pride


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

DELIVERED!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Muk said:


> haha awesome pics guys
> 
> but shoko you green repped me, it hurts my electrical pride



Oh shit.. I forgot to check that you want red..  I'll reverse it twice as soon as I can.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> DELIVERED!



That's too hot for words.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I know. That kitchen looks very nice.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope they don't spill the "milk."


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

MmMMmmm.. Milk in the kitchen.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

lol Why does he have blood all over his face? What has that crazy little kid been up too?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

No clue.  I sort of missed him in Awakening though.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

What the hell is this?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesomeness at it's best.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

you know my opinion on your bromance pictures.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Some say Bromance?


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

I wanna hold F all night long.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Comments like that arent allowed here.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

GARRUS? GARRUS!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

That comment is allowed.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Apr 29, 2010)

Garrus is so awesome 

i cant wait to see ME2 now


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

You best respect the bro garrus


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2010)

Garrus is one bad Mutha.....


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus Thread?  We should have a Garrus FC..


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

*Do it now.*​


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Collar Popp'n, Scope'n Drop'n, Mutha fucking GARRUS!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus is the bro of bro's.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, don't... I've never wanted to kill an NPC so much in my life.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

^ He's alright. I can think of worst characters.. such as Anora. 

*BACK ON TOPIC!*

Garrus has a very nice fringe and his waist is very supportive. pek


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Garrus Thread?  We should have a Garrus FC..



Let's make it happen cap'n! 

For all Garrus wants is to......

And you know you would.....



Lyra said:


> Oh, don't... I've never wanted to kill an NPC so much in my life.



Why would you hate on a down syndrome kid?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

I would make a Garrus FC but my FC owning days here in NF was over since I gave up Itachi's FC.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes well Itachi died for our sins. 

Archangel lives forever.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

For.... FOREVER?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For.... FOREVER?



Yes forever.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously though, Why the hell didn't Garrus get his own medical bay to fix dem scars? And on his suit? 

I doubt having his scars look good for the ladies(krogan ladies) is practical when going to fight Reapers.

Then again.....Garrus could probably fight with 1 broken arm,2 broken legs, blind in both eyes, deaf in both ears, bullet up his ass burning his colon and be dying of cancer and whatever Thane has and still kill Reaper ass. 

1 Turian and 1 Gunship enter..........1 Turian leave.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

garrus is god himself. you all know it be true.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

The World said:


> Yes forever.


*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!!!!* 

Garrus always wins by default.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

*WE HAVE STARTED A GARRUS REVOLUTION! LET THIS BE KNOWN BIOWARE! IF GARRUS IS NOT RULING THE GALAXY BY THE END OF ME3 THERE WILL BE HELL TO PAY!*


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus cock slaps the reapers in submission


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2010)

You know iam ashamed of you  guys....



not Photoshopped pick of Garrus with Kamina glasses yet? WTH?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

What happened to the Liara love? Or the... the... what was her name? The Cerberus chick. Miranda! That's right! Yeah, what happened to the Miranda love???


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

When you have Garrus you dont need anyone else 

besides out of the female selection I only liked tali.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

*GARRUS LOVE. ALWAYS. *


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Cerberus loves garrus.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *GARRUS LOVE. ALWAYS. *



Is that a gun in his pocket or a dildo?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Everyone loves Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Is that a gun in his pocket or a dildo?



A wut? Garrus has pockets?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> A wut? Garrus has pockets?



Okay, a side compartment.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus doesnt need anything at all.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Lets just say... he has both.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the conversation should steer clear of that kind of talk missy


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Wuts that? Ju dun rike eet? :ho


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus has left too many broken hearts across the galaxy. But at least he left them satisfied.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Broken heart satisfied? That's the first I've heard of that term. :ho


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

He satisified their souls


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

What is it about Garrus that's just sooo.. badass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus is the only party member that has jokes. Everyone else is just so serious. OH GARRUS!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus to boss for reality


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Wut? Reality? Im not sure I understand...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2010)

What I want:  For ME3 to have a loyalty quest for Shepard based on your origin where you meet a family member

Going to rescue the missing ship of your Alliance Captain mother
Going back to your settler father's farm
Helping out your foster brother back on Earth


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus always keeps it classy.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus has to much class


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2010)

Garrus was great but is getting way overrated and the fandom is making me hate him

Also ME2 > ME1


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Blasphemy you wench.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Garrus was great but is getting way overrated and the fandom is making me hate him
> 
> Also ME2 > ME1



Go jump on your non-bandwagon somewhere else. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2010)

And tards will tard...


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Well sir. who doesn't want to tard over garrus


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What I want:  For ME3 to have a loyalty quest for Shepard based on your origin where you meet a family member
> 
> Going to rescue the missing ship of your Alliance Captain mother
> Going back to your settler father's farm
> Helping out your foster brother back on Earth



I too wanted to rescue my mommy is ME2 or at least talk to her that wasn't an e-mail but alas Bioware has forsaken me.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Garrus was great but is getting way overrated and the fandom is making me hate him
> 
> Also ME2 > ME1



0/10 


ANYWAYS I want Kaiden to return as my fulltime lover with a happy ending. That is all I ask.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

OMIGOSH I found Bosses personal diary pic.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

from her blog I bet


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 0/10
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS I want Kaiden to return as my fulltime lover with a happy ending. That is all I ask.



Kaiden is the best dancer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufRLhXkNUSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

The World said:


> OMIGOSH I found Bosses personal diary pic.



>implying that Garrus isn't my BF



The World said:


> Kaiden is the best dancer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've never seen something so fucking wonderful before in my life. DANCER OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS! pek


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

it makes kaiden look... flamboyant


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2010)

DANCING KAIDEN OMG


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Those L2's are so glitchy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ujeJulMHCc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

DEM LEGS.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, after four pages, we've stopped talking about Garrus and now we're back to talking about Kaiden...

I miss the days when we talked about Miranda's ass...


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Datass is irrelevant. I romanced tali so I didnt see it


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, after four pages, we've stopped talking about Garrus and now we're back to talking about Kaiden...
> 
> I miss the days when we talked about Miranda's ass...



Screw Miranda's ass and  bitchy personality

Tali's Hips don't Lie


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Garrus was great but is getting way overrated and the fandom is making me hate him
> 
> Also ME2 > ME1



Dude was never great. He was always bitchmade.


----------



## The World (May 1, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Dude was never great. He was always bitchmade.


You speakin' blasphemous words son. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (May 1, 2010)

Even if you don't like it, it's interesting at least.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2010)

Yes.. lets complain about Garrus's romance to make it go away.


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2010)

garrus saved my shepard today


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2010)

damn, I really love Captain's Kirruhe speach at virmine.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> damn, I really love Captain's Kirruhe speach at virmine.



Doesn't it just give you chills?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 2, 2010)

I liked how in the first one I thought it was all serious, and I took it like that.  Then in the second, I laughed when Mordin made fun of it.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Doesn't it just give you chills?



chills and more stuff. 



---
I'm having trouble in getting the achievements where I have to complete the majority of the game with X member.

everytime i got out of the ship I always took wrex and garrus, now, i'm pretty much out of assignments, yet I dont have it.

...
then again, i just checked a list, and aparently I missed 4 assignments.


wait, that doesn't make sense, they say majority of the game, not every fucking single assignment .


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

You have to earn a certain amount of exp with X party member to get the achievement.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

wait, really ?


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

.. yes. 

Liara is the hardest to get... if you plan to get her's then get her right after you become specter but make sure to do no other side quest until you get her. 

I got Garrus's achievement on my first run I think. It was meant to be.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I just want  to do the wrex and garrus ones, but I don't have any assignment left... and I'm at level 50.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Start landing on random planets. If there is a quest there Admiral Hacket will notify you.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I've landed on every planet there is 

as far as I'm concerned, the only assignments I didn't do was 3 on Feros, cuz I felt like killing every colonist,

I have the rest all cleared.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Are you sure?  What about the quest on Earths Moon?  Kohaku's quest?


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

yes, yes, on my assignments list I have 56 quests there.

minus the 3 ones on feros and another 2 I didn't finish...

ahhmm... i mean, the minerals and discs and stuff count right ?


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Yes they count.. as long as you are getting exp so is your team. You did use both of them for all the quest yes? And you finished main storyline as well? I would suggest reloading and play the last quest again. It might have glitched.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

Oh... wait a minute 

I'm playing the last quest right now... you mean it only shows if its done after clearing the game? :33


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

No it shows when you have enough exp to get the achievement.  Just do a save before you finish the game.. just to make sure.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

im at level 51, how is that not enough


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

It should be enough. Did you start a new game? 1-51 or continue with your first character?


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I started a new one in hardcore.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Try finishing the game and see if you get the achievements that way. If you don't get it then there is a glitch.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

ITS ROSE'S FAULT!!!

oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2010)

Your face is a glitch. 

So... Favourite Class and Specialisation? My favourite main classes are Infiltrator and Vanguard, with my favourite Specialisations as Assassin and Destroyer.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

you know Lyra, if my game is glitched its your fault.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I got the turrian partner achievement while talking to saren in the end... 

what the ?


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Fuck Rose.  

I like Infiltration. I'm glad they improved the sniper in ME2.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

Vai said:


> I got the turrian partner achievement while talking to saren in the end...
> 
> what the ?


Yeah.. that happens. Lets hope you got Wrex right after you got Garrus. That way you are almost guarantee Wrex's achievement when you complete it.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I got wrex and garrus at pretty much the same time.

yet I only gained the turrian one...


GRRRRR


----------



## The World (May 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck Rose.
> 
> I like Infiltration. I'm glad they improved the sniper in ME2.



I love gettin dem headshots. 

Or in the geth's case, dem flashlights.


----------



## Vai (May 2, 2010)

I loved playing hardcore with sniper.

I really needed the assault riffle as a bonus though.


---
well, new play. I'm going biotic this time.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Playing as Adept with assault riffle in ME1 is god mode.... it's also a plus of your team is biotic.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

soldier


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

I played as soldier on my first run.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I always pick soldier. other classes are cool and all. But with my soldier I tank everything


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Playing as Adept with assault riffle in ME1 is god mode.... it's also a plus of your team is biotic.



I went biotic with Shotgun.

feels good.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

I know right.  Solider is my favorite too. I like being able to use all guns.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Boss. I dont even... ?


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

SOLIDER SNAKE pek


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

That's right.. _ALL _Guns..


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> SOLIDER SNAKE pek



I love Snake..


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Snake? SNAKE? SNAAAAAKE?


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

Playing with a male shepard feels weird now.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

This seems like an appropriate time to post this.


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

giant bandana


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

It makes perfect sense


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> Playing with a male shepard feels weird now.



Does it make you feel like a Homo? :33


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

Pretty much :33


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> giant bandana



How else is it going to fit?


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> Pretty much :33



Play PC version and mod Shep into Tali.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

male shepard makes you gay wut?


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> male shepard makes you gay wut?



Haven't you heard?  The voice of Male Shep is in a play where he dresses up like a female witch with _HUGE_ boobs, and she/he brings out the sexiness within.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I didnt know that


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I didnt know that


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

my eyes


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Is this better?


----------



## The World (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

boss.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Ju gais dun rike eet?


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

no I dont


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

you and your fetishes


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

No.. I don;t have a Turian fetish.. I just like Garrus.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

whatever you tell yourself.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

I don't tell myself that. I looked into my heart and I know it be true.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

Your heart is lying.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2010)

Who's that in your avy Boss? Looks like Shepard crossed with the Illusive Man. You and your fetishes.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

My heart never lies. 

World: He's a villain from the comic Secret Six... and I have no fetish. I only like Garrus.


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

Boss      



---
well, a friend told me ( thanks Lyra  ) that ME2's price on play.com just dropped, so i may get it sooner than I thought.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

DO EET! DO EET! DO EET! DO EET! DO EET! DO EET!


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

I will, eventually.


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

How about now?


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I was gone playing reach beta


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

How was it? My buddy took ODST away.. so I have to wait to get it back.


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

saving Liara for the 3rd time


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Save Kaiden.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2010)

Reach beta is fun...but it takes forever to load the gametype...and for some reason, it always says fail to load game at least three times before I get one that loads.

I had time to go to the bathroom, wash my hands, and make a sandwich before I got a game...

And Boss, I'm not opening any spoilers you post...your pictures scare me...


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

I havent had many problems


----------



## The World (May 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> saving Liara for the 3rd time



It's always funny to watch as Liara is so helpless in that bubble. 

She's always like "Ohhhhh Save meeeeee Commander Shepard, and have my wierd asexual asari babies ohhhhhhhhhh *swoon*" 

And I happily comply. 



The Boss said:


> Save Kaiden.



DOOO EEET. You don't want that whiny bitch in ME2.....oh wait-


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2010)

Fuck the new DLC.


----------



## Vai (May 3, 2010)

The World said:


> It's always funny to watch as Liara is so helpless in that bubble.
> 
> She's always like "Ohhhhh Save meeeeee Commander Shepard, and have my wierd asexual asari babies ohhhhhhhhhh *swoon*"



quite. 



The Boss said:


> Save Kaiden.



i will


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 3, 2010)

New DLC coming along. The Equilizer Pack.

It will contain 





And then the Inferno Armor. For 160 points. That's right, if you've already paid for the Inferno Armor you must pay for it again.

Biofail


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Oh man.. good thing I didn't get the Inferno Armor...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 3, 2010)

Me too 

Now if they make me pay for the Terminus Armor again....


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

^ I would pay for it.. and then BE MAD.


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2010)

Tali is a cool partner


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

^ _OH WRRLY_?  I liked her better in ME1. _I HELPED HER GET THE GETH INFO IN ME1_.. she told me "NO U" in ME2.... then later told me how she has "_feelings_" for me.  Bitch needs to get back in the kitchen.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2010)

I liked Tali...almost felt bad about cheating on Liara with her.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I liked Tali...*almost* felt bad about cheating on Liara with her.



Good man   .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bitch needs to get back in the kitchen.



 Oh yes she does


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

Is the DLC out yet?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

Shit. As soon as I get home Imma DL it too. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ _OH WRRLY_?  I liked her better in ME1. _I HELPED HER GET THE GETH INFO IN ME1_.. she told me "NO U" in ME2.... then later told me how she has "_feelings_" for me.  Bitch needs to get back in the kitchen.



oh, she returns in ME2 too..


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

a hurr durr           .


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

DERP.



Vai said:


> oh, she returns in ME2 too..


Yes... you should get it before we spoil you.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

One garrus enters one garrus leaves.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2010)

OH GARRUS!


----------



## The World (May 4, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> New DLC coming along. The Equilizer Pack.
> 
> It will contain
> 
> ...



What the hell, they could have at least added in the Collector Armor, and where the fuck is mah Recon Hood? GOD DAMMIT BIOWARE GIVE US WHAT WE DESERVE YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

is that merc armor?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2010)

I like the visor one



The World said:


> What the hell, they could have at least added in the Collector Armor, and where the fuck is mah Recon Hood? GOD DAMMIT BIOWARE GIVE US WHAT WE DESERVE YOU BASTARDS!



Should of gotten the CE


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2010)

Gettin the partner achievement with Tali was really easy.

yet on Wrex--- still nothing


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

Wrex requires double playtime and a drinking contest to unlock


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2010)

did both


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

did you do the personal mission?


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2010)

yes, wait you were kidding on the double playtime right ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 4, 2010)

Yes.  I never had any problems getting the Ally achievements.  

If it's not working for you, just do the necessary quests until you get the teammate that you're trying to get the achievement for.  Like, when you're trying to get Liara's, complete Eden Prime, do the few things to become a Spectre, then go get her.  After that, you can go back and do whatever sidequests there are on the Citadel or anywhere else.


----------



## Son Goku (May 4, 2010)

Vai said:


> yes, wait you were kidding on the double playtime right ?



INDEED I WAS.


----------



## Pipe (May 4, 2010)

so the cerberus network is for nothing since we still have to buy the dlc and it was dissapointment the new dlc, good thing I didn't buy it


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

^ Cerberus Network came free with the game if you bought the game new. 


So I whore out and bought the new costume DLC. DEM _BRIGHT _HELMETS. The red armor is lulzy. It makes FemShep look male.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

.. that's a bad thing


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Oh man.. why does Bioware keeps covering up the eyes. Didn't they spend millions on the eyes/eyebrows graphic so they can show emotions? l o l . . .   Oh Bioware!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 5, 2010)

Bioware should just stick to releasing great games rather than shit DLC


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

After that shit expansion Awakening and ME2 became a generic shooter with RPG elements.. _doubt it._


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 5, 2010)

Get back to the kitchen and take your bad ideas with you


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

You wish I'll make you a sammich *Red*.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> After that shit expansion Awakening and ME2 became a generic shooter with RPG elements.. _doubt it._



don't make me you're enemy boss, death comes swift to my enemies


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Well.. I'm still standing. 

lol ME2 is still a great game.. I just wish it wasn't ME2.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 5, 2010)

This looks like...Free DLC 

So I suppose since they gave us Firewalker for free (or as I like to call it Mass Effect: Extreme Racing) they figured that they'll charge us for everything else. Where is my Incisor Rifle? Oh and they better not release it with it's current stats. I want it buffed to compete with the Widow and Viper.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2010)

I bought the game the realese date but what I was asking is what is the point of cerberus network if the dlc is going to cost and you can buy it without the need of the cerberus network.

Also I started a new playthrough on hardcore mode with an infiltrator.
good any or bad idea


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Also I started a new playthrough on hardcore mode with an infiltrator.
> good any or bad idea




worked for me.


on Mass Effect 1 at least.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2010)

Infiltrator is like one of the best classes in ME2. 


I'm starting over on 59 now trying to get to 60 on my soldier in ME1 while playing on Insanity. Maybe I should get the hardcore achievement first though....

I love soldier being able to use every gun.

Dem guns.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2010)

Vai said:


> worked for me.
> 
> 
> on Mass Effect 1 at least.



I'm talking about 2 Vai 

also your face is a hanar


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

I know you're talking about 2 pipe 



----
don't you need to finish hardcore to get insanity ?


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2010)

Vai said:


> I know you're talking about 2 pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well in ME2 you can play at any difficulty you want since the beginning


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

I actually was gonna order ME2, but the price went up again


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

YES, Krogan ally achievement


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> I bought the game the realese date but what I was asking is what is the point of cerberus network if the dlc is going to cost and you can buy it without the need of the cerberus network.
> 
> Also I started a new playthrough on hardcore mode with an infiltrator.
> good any or bad idea


You get some of the DLC for free. 

Infiltrator is god mode in ME2.




Vai said:


> I actually was gonna order ME2, but the price went up again






Vai said:


> YES, Krogan ally achievement


Congrats.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

I know, thank you.

its still stupid that I got tali's ally achievement like 10 assignments before though


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

lol Tali....  Should have gone for Kaidan's instead.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2010)

my first 2 ally achievements were with garrus and wrex my brothers in arms


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Tali....  Should have gone for Kaidan's instead.



don't worry. On my .. 5th play , I will 

im not kidding actually


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Vai said:


> don't worry. On my .. 5th play , I will
> 
> im not kidding actually



I hope that will be your insanity run. You know... Kaidan heals you every now and then when your life goes down. (pek) ALSO if you love it when your teammates worry about you dieing (ex. "Shepard's hurt!") you are gonna miss that shit in ME2. ;_; I know I do.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hope that will be your insanity run. You know... Kaidan heals you every now and then when your life goes down. (pek) ALSO if you love it when your teammates worry about you dieing (ex. "Shepard's hurt!") you are gonna miss that shit in ME2. ;_; I know I do.



No, my insanity run will be my fourth. 

they don't say ? I like when Wrex says that


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

They don't say a lot of things. In fact.. Most party members don't even talk to each other. Dialogue in ME2 is shit. You know.. in fact I suggest you not play ME2 at all. At the end of ME2 you are right at ending of ME1 again...  true story bro.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2010)

but Boss ME2 has more Garrus than ME1


----------



## The World (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hope that will be your insanity run. You know... Kaidan heals you every now and then when your life goes down. (pek) ALSO if you love it when your teammates worry about you dieing (ex. "Shepard's hurt!") you are gonna miss that shit in ME2. ;_; I know I do.



I miss the "NOT NOW SHEPARD!" when you try to talk to Garrus or Wrex in combat. 

I think Garrus says "I'm in the middle of something now, Shepard."


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Pipe said:


> but Boss ME2 has more Garrus than ME1


lol No. The only good thing about Garrus in ME2 is that he is fuckable.  



The World said:


> I miss the "NOT NOW SHEPARD!" when you try to talk to Garrus or Wrex in combat.
> 
> I think Garrus says "I'm in the middle of something now, Shepard."



Oh god.. I miss that so much. Why did Bioware take it away. ;_;


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

i like tali's scream: NOW ITS NOT THE TAAAIME.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Vai.. question. So you were able to save Wrex? That's awesome.  I know some people who didn't know (couldn't save) they could save Wrex. I tell them they suck.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

I saved wrex all 3 times 

and Ashley just died... again


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

I fucking love you. *MANLY TEARS*


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

and she still has 2 deaths planned


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

You should have killed her in your first play through.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

but I wanted to get laid


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Liara..  That's what she is there for.  Blue berry muffin.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

I didn't knew i could get galactical inter-racial/species action


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Well now ... you should make a female and romance Kaidan.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I fucking love you. *MANLY TEARS*



I wanted to kill Wrex so many times on my evil playthroughs but I just couldn't do it. 

Wrex is mah boi 4 life. 



The Boss said:


> Liara..  That's what she is there for.  Blue berry muffin.



I love my blue berry natural glitter muffin. pek


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

You know you can save Wrex with a renegade option... right.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

started my new game+ on Insane with my Biotic.




The Boss said:


> Well now ... you should make a female and romance Kaidan.



that's my 5th play 



The Boss said:


> You know you can save Wrex with a renegade option... right.



this


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

What are you going to do on your 4th play through..


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

Insane + level 60.

I'll barely do any sidequests.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You know you can save Wrex with a renegade option... right.



I know I just really wanted to be evil and kill him.......but I couldn't follow through. 

I mean I fucking punched that woman reporter in the head so hard she probably has brain damage, I shove people out skyscrapers, you would think I could pull the trigger on 1 poor old Krogan.....but no.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> Insane + level 60.
> 
> I'll barely do any sidequests.



You can't lvl 60 in one play through.  Unless you continue a character.. but that means no achievement. 



The World said:


> I know I just really wanted to be evil and kill him.......but I couldn't follow through.
> 
> I mean I fucking punched that woman reporter in the head so hard she probably has brain damage, I shove people out skyscrapers, you would think I could pull the trigger on 1 poor old Krogan.....but no.



Did you know that there is a way for you get Wrex to agree with you and as he lowers his gun, you can signal Ashley to shoot Wrex from behind. Who the fuck would do that to wrex. _WHY_ would even Bioware make that an option. Fuck your shit Bioware.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

Yeah Ashley shoots him so ruthlessly I wanted to fucking shoot her when I saw it. The way she speaks about Wrex, she compares him to animals.

I so loved killing her for the 3rd time, dumb bitch.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

I fucking hate how Ash talks to the Aliens.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

Ash was there to be slapped about and killed, Period


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You can't lvl 60 in one play through.  Unless you continue a character.. but that means no achievement.



Yes, hence I'm using my biotic character from the 3rd play.

oh you mean, I have to start from the begining in insanity ?
hmmm...


--
I read it can be done both ways.
... like liara


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Yes to get Insanity achievement you have to start new character. Same with Hardcore.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

no, thats a lie 

you're a liar and a racist.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

The achievement says so. If that's not the case.. then Bioware is the liar and racist.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

I read it on multiple websites that you can do a new game+ and get it


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

LIEZ AND DAMNATION. 

Did you get your hardcore achievement though?


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

yes, but I played hardcore from the begining.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Exactly. You need to play Insanity from the beginning... _OOOORRRR_ Should I sit here and lol when you report in to say you didn't get your Insanity achievement. l o l


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Exactly. You need to play Insanity from the beginning... _OOOORRRR_ Should I sit here and lol when you report in to say you didn't get your Insanity achievement. l o l





The Boss said:


> Yes to get Insanity achievement you have to start new character. Same with Hardcore.



L o L. You just said new character instead of new game.

Boss might be drinking the Alistair kool-aid again.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

No!!!! It's new character. I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD... new character.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

Well, maybe it is, let me just reach level 60 and I'll go finish to see


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

I'm doing that too Vai, of course I started first. 

RACE OFF.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

bring it on!

 im at level 57, just realised I have to do some secondary missions aswell


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone believe me.  I started a new character for Hardcore and Insanity. 

.... BTW My Insanity run is default MaleShep... renegade. Yes I am implying a female cannot save the universe.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> bring it on!
> 
> im at level 57, just realised I have to do some secondary missions aswell


Nice I fucking finished my second playthrough at 59 when I realized by Illos that from 59 to 60 is like a 200k experience jump.  I was seething with rage.
So now I'm on my third playthrough.
Heres a chart of exp.





The Boss said:


> Why doesn't anyone believe me.  I started a new character for Hardcore and Insanity.
> 
> .... BTW My Insanity run is default MaleShep... renegade. Yes I am implying a female cannot save the universe.



Your right.....now get back to the kitchen.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 6, 2010)

Just saw these Helmet designs on Bioware forums 



I like


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2010)

You don't need to make a new character...I imported my Soldier Shepard and got the Level 60 and Insanity Achievements during the same playthrough.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2010)

I knew it.


SHOKO


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

LIEZ...!!!!!_ ALL LIES_. For the lvl 60 achievement you will get it.. but not for Insanity. You have to start a new character for Insanity. I FUCKING SWEAR IT. 

AND NO! I will not go back to the kitchen. I spent more time with the game than any of you.. and I don't even like it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2010)

The dates that I got those two Achievements are the same...I guess you'll just have to take my word that I did it on the same playthrough...not sure if there's anyway to go into more detail to show which playthrough it was earned on.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Then I was lied to..  .. no.. ALL OF MY HARD WORK WAS A LIE. 

...


----------



## The World (May 7, 2010)

Bioware: screwin' over Shoko since '07.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2010)

You thought they just started screwing with you when they released Dragon Age with all the glitches and then made Mass Effect 2 more of a shooter...

But they've really been screwing you since the beginning...

Oh well...the wonders of an abusive relationship.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> LIEZ...!!!!!_ ALL LIES_. For the lvl 60 achievement you will get it.. but not for Insanity. You have to start a new character for Insanity. I FUCKING SWEAR IT.
> 
> AND NO! I will not go back to the kitchen. I spent more time with the game than any of you.. and I don't even like it.


i remember playing ME1 as a new character and got to lvl 60 doing side missions and insanity in 1 go   

and that is after i took a break from it for a year or so 

and it was a fem shep


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

I don't even...


----------



## Kri (May 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> LIEZ...!!!!!_ ALL LIES_. For the lvl 60 achievement you will get it.. but not for Insanity. You have to start a new character for Insanity. I FUCKING SWEAR IT.
> 
> AND NO! I will not go back to the kitchen. I spent more time with the game than any of you.. and I don't even like it.


Is this Mass Effect the first?

You're not correct. :/

As long as you change the difficulty before Eden Prime, you're good. Speaking from having actually done that for my difficulty achievements.


----------



## Magoichi (May 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Just saw these Helmet designs on Bioware forums
> 
> 
> 
> I like



How awesome would it have been to have all the above headgear animated to show Shepard's full face during his chats, then have them transfom into their proper full form in combat. 

/nudges Bioware


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

^ They wont do it. They are to fooking lazy.


FUCKING BIOWARE!! *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!* ALL OF MY RAAAGE.

... 

ALL. OF. IT.

Ive been lied to since the beginning....


----------



## Kri (May 7, 2010)

It's not your fault. They do say that you can't change the difficulty, but didn't really specify that they meant 'after the prologue'. I only found out by trying it, because I really didn't want to start over.

Though by the third playthrough I started disliking what my Shepard looked like.

So it's not always bad to start anew. :3


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ They wont do it. They are to fooking lazy.
> 
> 
> FUCKING BIOWARE!! *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!* ALL OF MY RAAAGE.
> ...


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

*YES. *It's bad to start new when you don't have to... It would have been less painful to play on insanity with a lvl 60 character... All those lonely nights I spent alone with ME1 on insanity... all those dying rages... all that I better do this quest so I can get enough exp to lvl up so I can get better gear moments... all of it._ A LIE_. Bioware has been playing me since ME1.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *YES. *It's bad to start new when you don't have to... It would have been less painful to play on insanity with a lvl 60 character... All those lonely nights I spent alone with ME1 on insanity... all those dying rages... all that I better do this quest so I can get enough exp to lvl up so I can get better gear moments... all of it._ A LIE_. *Bioware has been playing me since ME1.
> *



I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

What other way?


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

ME2 shepard, must close eyes


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

No, ME2 goblin shepard, must look away


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

U mad Vai?


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

level 58 



thorian creepers are so funny on Insanity. its like they don't die 

you have to push them over the edges.

good thing i have shotgun though 
they try to get up, but they just go down again


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

Vai.. you should have got your Assault Riffle achievement and shoot them with no heat sink.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

shotgun with no heat is cooler.
plus with Knockdown rounds X they always fall.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2010)

Well I am glad you are making epic memoris on your Insanity run. Mine was a nightmare.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

Hmm, reached level 58, I think i really need to to do a lot of assignments


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

xp grinding


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2010)

ITS SO ANNOYING 

especially on insanity.

I'll probably just finish this run and start another


----------



## Son Goku (May 7, 2010)

buy the dlc to level up.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

Yeeaaah The DLC give you a shit load of exp.  Bring down the Sky is pretty fun... well not really since half of the mission involves the Mako.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

Finished Insanity.

Started another 

fem!Shepard


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2010)

The only GAR thing about femShep is that she can fuck a velociraptor wearing a scouter whose ejaculate quite probably tastes like Mountain Dew (dextro amino acids) which is the most epic thing anybody could do ever.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

Vai said:


> Finished Insanity.
> 
> Started another
> 
> fem!Shepard


You get your Insanity achievement?  




Adonis said:


> The only GAR thing about femShep is that she can fuck a velociraptor wearing a scouter whose ejaculate quite probably tastes like Mountain Dew (dextro amino acids) which is the most epic thing anybody could do ever.



... well this is awkward.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You get your Insanity achievement?



hmm... of course.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

Son of a bitch.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

I'm sorry


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

Just ordered ME2  

I love you England


----------



## Kri (May 8, 2010)

On my play through to Level 60, I pinged at literally on the last Geth on the stairs up to Saren. I cried manly tears on the inside. I also got out of that stupid car and fought on foot to squeeze as much experience out as I could.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

Speaking on killing things on foot... I killed all the thresher maw on foot in ME1... and Korgans gets impressed by taking 1 down on foot in ME2.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

Why did they make the thresher maws like that? 

A whole bunch in ME but one in ME2


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2010)

Because they were fucking annoying.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

They were just pumping up krogans because wrex was a fan favorite and you know it.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Why did they make the thresher maws like that?
> 
> A whole bunch in ME but one in ME2



BECAUSE Bioware is a bunch of cock suckers who can't remember what the fuck happened in ME1. They need to get their shit straight. Fucking bitches and whores. 

 

YES I MAD.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2010)

I bet you'd be mad.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

Krogans are love


----------



## The World (May 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> BECAUSE Bioware is a bunch of cock suckers who can't remember what the fuck happened in ME1. They need to get their shit straight. Fucking bitches and whores.
> 
> 
> 
> YES I MAD.



Sorry but Thresher maws were annoying as shit. They pop up out of nowhere and 1 hit kill the Mako.

Then again I guess that isn't the Thresher maw that's shit and more the Mako being total shit.

Still huge design flaw.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

No shit sherlock, the Mako sucks major ballz. I never said it was good. But shit, it beats fucking world scanning by a fucking mile.


Bioware needs to love Mass Effect like it's their baby.. but _NOOOO _they don't and they never will.  

I STILL MAD.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

The Mako is beautifull.

YOU ALL HATERS.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

OF COURSE..!! IT'S FUCKING BEAUTIFUL COMEPARE TO WHAT THEY DID IN ME2. 

 

I SORTA MAD.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

What happened to the mako in ME2 ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 8, 2010)

Replaced by the Hammerhead.  Think of a podracer.  With a crappy gun.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

Noooooooo


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2010)

HELL NO. *THERE IS NO MAKO IN ME2. * ONLY PLANET SCANNING FOR MINERALS. FUCKING BORING.


----------



## Vai (May 8, 2010)

There's no uncharted worlds ?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2010)

There are...but you can only land on planets that have side-quests on them...like, actual side-quests not lets mark mineral deposits or find artifacts.  Only certain planets let you land.  The rest you have to scan for minerals...you'll find out what we're talking about when you get the game.  

And then you'll rage like all of us did.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

when commander shepard wants his damn resources he gets in his shit space rv. not launch pods at turd colored planets.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There are...but you can only land on planets that have side-quests on them...like, actual side-quests not lets mark mineral deposits or find artifacts.  Only certain planets let you land.  The rest you have to scan for minerals...you'll find out what we're talking about when you get the game.
> 
> *And then you'll rage like all of us did*.



or shrug and go meh


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

how do you not rage? Space shopping cart or shooting robot sperm. It's an obvious rage choice.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> how do you not rage? Space shopping cart or shooting robot sperm. It's an obvious rage choice.



I loved  Driving the mako on uncharted worlds....The First time i was sick of it before i started my second play through

Probing  is tedious but in the long run doesn't take as much time


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Because I want to collect like 10,000 platinum to heal my scars, which already happens if you go paragon. woohoo.

Damn Thresher Maws.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Because I want to collect like 10,000 platinum to heal my scars, which already happens if you go paragon. woohoo.
> 
> Damn Thresher Maws.



i never had this problem personally 

I like my hot Robofemshep


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Every game I play I turn out good even if I play bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Every game I play I turn out good even if I play bad.



Good with the games set  up i think shep should always be played a bit ambiguously

the Renegade shouldn't be a complete bitch

and the Paragon shouldn't be a complete   Boy Scout, though that's not as much of a problem in ME2


----------



## Adonis (May 9, 2010)

I sometimes love it when fans don't have input because it tends to be fucking retarded.

You guys are complaining because you don't have to drive a shitty space jalopy to collect a handful of minerals but can instead scan which, while boring, is ultimately faster? Really? 

There's nothing I loved more than floaty controls, bland identical barren planets, and excessive travel time.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Yeah. But my paragon did headbutt that lousy reporter good 

The mako was actually something to do. My space bumper car would kill more time than resource mining which puts me to sleep.


----------



## Adonis (May 9, 2010)

I don't pay $60 to kill time. I'm either having fun or I'm not and I'll only accept the minimum "necessary grinding" before I say "Fuck this!"

Mako was padding, plain and simple. I'd rather do nothing (have it cut) than play a bland driving minigame just to be doing _something_. Always the fucking same: there's a downed satellite; there's a mineral rock; there's the 20th identical merc base. Oh look! I get to drive around in circles and shoot a thresher maw until I get carpal tunnel.

Shit was not fun in any capacity. At least scanning only lasts 5-10 minutes tops (I haven't played on insanity) if you know how to space that shit out in between missions.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

just play easy get the 50k of each mineral then go insanity.

I'd rather cut the time out if it isnt playable or enjoyable. I had lulz with my mako.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> just play easy get the 50k of each mineral then go insanity.
> 
> I'd rather cut the time out if it isnt playable or enjoyable. I had lulz with my mako.



lulz =/= fun

Shit was weak. So was scanning. Neither was fun but scanning took less time and you could hear a dumb joke if you did it enough.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I sometimes love it when fans don't have input because it tends to be fucking retarded.


>implying Bioware don't listen to their fans

Uh..that's why the Mako was taken out in ME2 cuz lots of fans didn't like controlling it. 

Also not to mention Tali and Garrus romance..... _AND _the Geth party member. ME2 was made for the fans that voiced their opinion on Bioware forums. 

Now I'm not saying Mako was win, but I prefer world exploring to scanning for minerals. Why didn't Bioware just improved on the Mako is mind blogging to me. 

 
Opinions are FACTS!


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

I like roaming around planets, I'm on my 4th play and I did it all 3 times 
Though they should be filled with more stuff, like, more groups of enemies, instead of just a base that you enter.
I'm such a god with the mako, not even on insanity they took me down  :3


But I would have to play 2 to compare.



Son Goku said:


> when commander shepard wants his damn resources he gets in his shit space rv. not launch pods at turd colored planets.



turd planets. 



Son Goku said:


> Every game I play I turn out good even if I play bad.



you goodie person.
I had 100% renegade.
or maybe it was 95%.
either way, bad to the bone.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Now I'm not saying Mako was win, but I prefer world exploring to scanning for minerals. Why didn't Bioware just improved on the Mako is mind blogging to me.
> 
> 
> Opinions are FACTS!




they did improve it but  on the off chance people still bitched they just didn't make it essential to the main game

most likely if the Hammerhead goes over real well it will be essential to ME3


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

BioWare needs to take Yahtzee advice. Get Minerals by shooting a giant alien in the face.

And sweetjesus don't make it a gay ass vehicle section. Hammerhead was so lame.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

A geth gave me the finger post mortem.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

^Oh... lol 

P.S. Hammerhead was shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^Oh... lol
> 
> P.S. Hammerhead was shit.



better then the mako


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Actually.. yes.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

At-least the mako didnt blow up like it was made out of tissues, unless it was a thresher maw which makes sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> At-least the mako didnt blow up like it was made out of tissues, unless it was a thresher maw which makes sense.



are you kidding me the armature kept handing me my ass on a silver platter


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Well I never had problems with them.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

the armature ? just dodge the blue shots.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Learn how to drive.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

you mad?


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> better then the mako



Hardly an achievement.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

The mako is awesomecakes, you're just a hater Lyra.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2010)

I didn't like the Mako...but I have to say, it's better than the Hammerhead.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

You can play the Hammerhead sections on Insanity and never get hit once. You just need to be far back enough so the Geth can't trace you, but as long as you can see health bars you can just keep spamming missiles.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

I never lost my shields on the Mako on Insanity.

snipers were a bitch though, you couldn't stop them hitting you.


----------



## Ciupy (May 9, 2010)

Well..BioWare did say that they are going to make Mass Effect 3 a little more RPG-heavy than Mass Effect 2..so yeah.

Also..it was a design choice..you either do a few atmosphere-heavy missions like they did in ME2 or you do countless filler missions like they did in ME1.

I prefer the smaller,but cooler missions in ME2..

PS:

I forgave the Mako's many flaws because it reminded me of the Red Fury Turbo,the awesome car from the awesome childhood favourite of mine: SABER RIDER!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKxWl4PcBY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Fuck you guys. ME1 is superior to ME2.. so hearing that ME3 will be more RPG-ish (lol ME2) makes me happy but I've already lost hope for "Bioware." 

 So abusive.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

I got to know kaidan better, he's really awesome.
Too bad I have to turn the volume up a few notches to actually hear him.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Kaidan is the best.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

I dont think so.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

his voice is really loooooooooooow


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

His voice is very sexy.  He is also very sweet. pek 

COME BACK TO ME KAIDAN.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

I didn't even use kaidan.

he wasn't very good.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

He was a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and choosing between him and Ashley was a matter of who you hated more, rather than liked.

Also, don't listen to Boss cause she's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and shiz.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

Bitch got served by a nuke.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

I'd've nuked them both, given the chance.

Hope you get the oppertunity to off the remaining on in ME3.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

the only thing Ashley was good for was an achievement and that wasn't even really worth it.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

lol bald shepard.


----------



## Son Goku (May 9, 2010)

* Haters hate because there is so much to hate. Gentlemen's tip number 20*​


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2010)

Yeah that's right haters.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> the only thing Ashley was good for was an achievement and that wasn't even really worth it.



Liara. She may be ugly for her species, but that's still some untouched blue poontang.


----------



## Vai (May 9, 2010)

Probably the soldier on the squad achievement


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2010)

I made damn sure I got her achievement before I went to Virmire.


----------



## Vai (May 10, 2010)

I just did that aswell


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2010)

GREAT SUCCESS!


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

thats why paragon gets your talkin skills up


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2010)

Yeah some people have ugly ass Shepards... it's not even funny. Yes I am implying an ugly person cannot save the galaxy.


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

Thats why kaidan got left to be nuked


----------



## Vai (May 10, 2010)

My male shepards turn out so wrong


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Thats why kaidan got left to be nuked


0.5/10 




Vai said:


> My male shepards turn out so wrong


lol.... it's hard to make a good looking custom MaleShep. Default is just superior. Male Model Space Hero.


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2010)

mine is default


----------



## Vai (May 10, 2010)

Finished 4th.


Hmm.. I think I just made a pretty cool Vanguard Male Shepard.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

DO NOT WANT.. 

I've seen this around but haven't listened to it till today. 

[YOUTUBE]go-9Dp55TvY[/YOUTUBE]

DA PRIIIIIIIIIIIZE...


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

Fenix said:


> Finally finished. Full Paragon, cheated on ME1 romance and blew up the base. Everyone survived.



If you didn't cheat on the ME1 something is wrong with you  The game is designed that you can't help but do it. Hell it makes you choose between two love interests all the time. It makes me wonder if cheating on your ME1 lover will bite you in the ass in ME3.



Son Goku said:


> mine is default



Default is the way to go because every single custom Shepard is ugly and disturbing. How am I meant to romance my sexy alien crew if my Shepard looks like he has down syndrome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> DO NOT WANT..
> 
> I've seen this around but haven't listened to it till today.
> 
> ...



Damn it Boss, now I'm gonna have that stuck in my head...I would rather completely scan a hundred planets than listen to this again...




Corran said:


> If you didn't cheat on the ME1 something is wrong with you  The game is designed that you can't help but do it. Hell it makes you choose between two love interests all the time. It makes me wonder if cheating on your ME1 lover will bite you in the ass in ME3.



I think they did say that cheating on your love interest will have consequences...which is why I made one playthrough where I stayed loyal.  Which also means that I have to make a playthrough in ME1 where I have no romance so I don't have to worry about cheating on anyone.

_CaseyH-ME2: Finally, if you are worried about the role of the ME1 love interest in the trilogy, consider that the romance itself is told across the trilogy, in 3 acts. Apply the 3-act concept to what's happening in your relationship with them, and you might guess where we're going with it.
_

From:


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

but.. but... DA PRIIIIIIIIIZE. 




Corran said:


> It makes me wonder if cheating on your ME1 lover will bite you in the ass in ME3.



You bet your ass it will. I heard that having dinner with Kelly even have _consequences_... fucking Bioware. WTF.. what if my FemShep and Kelly had dinner just to talk. It never said we did anything.. I MAD. My FemShep is not Bi.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> but.. but... DA PRIIIIIIIIIZE.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZzvvf1Sp7g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 



The Boss said:


> You bet your ass it will. I heard that having dinner with Kelly even have _consequences_... fucking Bioware. WTF.. what if my FemShep and Kelly had dinner just to talk. It never said we did anything.. I MAD. My FemShep is not Bi.



You're not a carpetmuncher. 

Or are you? 

I was really pissed when my Shep put down Liara's picture just because I had platonic dinner with Kelly. :rage


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZzvvf1Sp7g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god.. it doesn't stop..  For some reason hearing Jacob say "DA PRIIIIZE" makes me feel queasy and uncomfortable. 



> You're not a carpetmuncher.
> Or are you?


Uh... no. 



> I was really pissed when my Shep put down Liara's picture just because I had platonic dinner with Kelly. :rage


 Really? I remember having dinner Kelly and Kaidan's photo was still up. Did you get the ronely cut scene before collector's base?


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2010)

i think he looks cool


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

Vai said:


> i think he looks cool



not bad


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

He looks like he's 12.. where is the facial hair.  

I'll show my manshep later when I get home. His name is Alistair.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

My shep Rules you all


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2010)

he has facial hair


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

Real men Do


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2010)

Having dinner with Kelly or inviting her to your room shouldn't count as cheating.  I still had Liara's picture up when I "romanced" her, and I heard that it doesn't unlock the Romance Achievement if you "romance" Kelly.


----------



## BAD BD (May 11, 2010)

Congrats your shep has scale itch.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> My shep Rules you all



Holy shit, that's an ugly Shep.


The Boss said:


> Really? I remember having dinner Kelly and Kaidan's photo was still up. Did you get the ronely cut scene before collector's base?




Yeah it was really wierd. For like the entire game my pic of Liara was down, then just before the last mission it's up in that lonely cutscene. I was like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I should have cheated.


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> My shep Rules you all



Hello,M.O.D.O.K.!


----------



## Son Goku (May 11, 2010)

Picture or get some? 


the choice should have been clear.

one play through for each.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Having dinner with Kelly or inviting her to your room shouldn't count as cheating.  I still had Liara's picture up when I "romanced" her, and I heard that it doesn't unlock the Romance Achievement if you "romance" Kelly.


Bioware said that having dinner with Kelly will have _CONSEQUENCES_.  No fair... I didn't even do anything with her. 



Vai said:


> he has facial hair


I don't see it.  



The World said:


> Yeah it was really wierd. For like the entire game my pic of Liara was down, then just before the last mission it's up in that lonely cutscene. I was like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I should have cheated.


Maybe you started a romance with someone else on the ship but didn't finish it. Cheating without even knowing you did.


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2010)

Finally finished, the ending did not blow me away but at least everyone lived...two were not loyal. 
Well, kelly died.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

Kaki said:


> Finally finished, the ending did not blow me away but at least everyone lived...two were not loyal.
> Well, kelly died.



**SPOILERZ**

I was actually surprised when I saw the Human Reaper. It was pretty badass.

When I shot off the chains holding him up, I was like "Oh that's it, he's dead?"  Then when he popped back and fired off lazer beams my "Oh shit" meter went through the roof. Pretty good ending, on par with Saren/Sovereign death. Minus cool spaceship battles.

Harbinger blowing up was funny too.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hello,M.O.D.O.K.!





The World said:


> Holy shit, that's an ugly Shep.



you can both go to hell


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

The World said:


> **SPOILERZ**
> When I shot off the chains holding him up, I was like "Oh that's it, he's dead?"  Then when he popped back and fired off lazer beams my "Oh shit" meter went through the roof. Pretty good ending,* on par with Saren/Sovereign death*. Minus cool spaceship battles.



OH *HELL NO* SON. 

Saren was way cooler than that human reaper by_ faaaaaaaaaaaar_. You have to remember that you actually spoke with Saren and that he was the one you were trying to bring down right from the start. In ME2 with no warning at all.. then BAM.. "lol surprise Human reaper terminator buttrape!"


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> you can both go to hell



I am sorry that I said that he looks like M.O.D.O.K. . 




He actually looks like Robert Patrick in the "legendary" Double Dragon movie!


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2010)

^ He does..


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

I can live with that


----------



## The World (May 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH *HELL NO* SON.
> 
> Saren was way cooler than that human reaper by_ faaaaaaaaaaaar_. You have to remember that you actually spoke with Saren and that he was the one you were trying to bring down right from the start. In ME2 with no warning at all.. then BAM.. "lol surprise Human reaper terminator buttrape!"



you can both go to hell 



Zen-aku said:


> I can live with that



you can both go to hell 

Robert Patrick is badass though.


----------



## Stumpy (May 11, 2010)

Vai said:


> i think he looks cool


Enchantment?

That's actually the first thing that came to mind, but I'm not sure if your Shep even looks like whatshisface...

I went to Blockbuster to rent Heavy Rain which was out of stock of course, so I got ME2 instead. They only gave me disk one and I told them it was a two disk game, but the dude there started spewing some nonsense I wasn't in the mood to deal with. I'll just go get the second disk when I'm done with this one.

edit: FUUUUUUCK. My save where I let Ashley die was on my old fucking Xbox. Kaidaaaaannn! I know I get a new party and all, but I don't want a cameo appearance from that racist hoebag Ash.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2010)

That's gonna blow man...every playtlhrough I've done, I had to change the discs twice.  First time I switch from disc one to two is when I'm about to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



recruit Tali.


  The second time I have to switch back to disc one is when I'm about to do the last mission 
*Spoiler*: __ 



going through the Omega 4 Relay


 

Hopefully you'll only have to change the disc once.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

Nope. It's pretty much the same. Once you recruit the first 4 members (not including DLC) the rest is on disc 2, then switch back to disc 1 for suicide mission.


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2010)

Ugh. Sounds like there's a good chance I'll have to swap disks more than once. I'll figure something out =\


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2010)

What happened to just having it on your HDD?


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 sold only 1,6 million copies..


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 sold only 1,6 million copies..





> only


.                    .


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> .           only          .



For a game as hyped as this,with the media marketing that it had,it still got its ass kicked by a shooter and a football game..

Uncharted 2,a title for PS3 only,with a 6-7 hour campaign sold 3,5 million copies..


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2010)

6-7 hour campaign? I love both Mass Effect 2 and Uncharted 2 so don't be hating on other games 

How much did Mass Effect 1 sell?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2010)

Kaki said:


> What happened to just having it on your HDD?



You still need to have the disc in the 360 to play it.  I think it works as an authentication system.


----------



## Magoichi (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Uncharted 2,a title for PS3 only,with a 6-7 hour campaign sold 3,5 million copies..



Uncharted 2 is one of the only decent third-person shooters on the PS3. No suprise there.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 sold only 1,6 million copies..



Why so surprise? That's what happens when you can play it on your PC as well. .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

The first Mass Effect sold like 100,000. I don't know about you but any game that sells over 1 million copies and isn't a marquee title (like GTA/Mario/EA Sports/Halo) etc has done pretty goddamn good.


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2010)

1.6 millions copies sold is absolutely fantastic. Those of you thinking that is some kind of disappointment need to think long and hard about how big that number actually is.

Got the doctor and "Archangel". How long should I expect this game to be? Got about 25 hours out of my first run on ME1.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why so surprise? That's what happens when you can play it on your PC as well. .



Oh,I just think that the fans were whiny buggers who  didn't want to try anything new,thus not buying the new,more streamlined game!

Oh,and the original sold 2 million copies on the Xbox360 only..

Total would be like 2,8 million copies I think.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,I just think that the fans were whiny buggers who  didn't want to try anything new,thus not buying the new,more streamlined game!
> 
> Oh,and the original sold 2 million copies on the Xbox360 only..
> 
> Total would be like 2,8 million copies I think.



But you couldn't pirate it day one.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> But you couldn't pirate it day one.



And this matters how?

Are you saying that those who had Xbox360 at home AND PC's wouldn't have bought the game on the Xbox360 if they would have had the game on the PC at the same time?

Also keep in mind that the total sales on the Xbox360 were up to 2 million.

Only on Xbox360.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> 1.6 millions copies sold is absolutely fantastic. Those of you thinking that is some kind of disappointment need to think long and hard about how big that number actually is.
> 
> Got the doctor and "Archangel". How long should I expect this game to be? Got about 25 hours out of my first run on ME1.



My first run-through lasted roughly 40 hours.  That was with reading all codex entries though.  

If you've just gotten the Doctor and Archangel, you can expect at least another...l dunno, 10-15 hours?  Hard to say, because once you go through the game, on subsequent playthroughs you can go so much faster.

Also, scanning adds a lot of time.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

Well I got 360 version soooooooo....  

Also I fucking hate scanning for minerals. Fooking BS.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well I got 360 version soooooooo....
> 
> Also I fucking hate scanning for minerals. Fooking BS.



I agree..

You were forced to actually do scanning to get the stuff that actually saved your ass in the final mission.

And it was so,so slow and tedious.

All I can say is that I hope that this doesn't mean that BioWare is going to go even more mainstream for ME3..

Shooter fans will still buy shooters and not Mass Effect!


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

ME3 will be auto level up for _everyone_. 



 WORST NIGHTMARE. 

It sucks so bad that I couldn't put points into paragon and renegade slots... the player is _FORCED_ to play as Paragon or Renegade to get those options.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

BioWare wouldn't do that to us!


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> BioWare wouldn't do that to us!



That's what I said too.. until I played ME2..  .. and Awakening.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

Oh BTW new DLC will be revealed tomorrow. We all know it's gonna be something really cool(!!!!!111!!!) like another costume DLC pack.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh BTW new DLC will be revealed tomorrow. We all know it's gonna be something really cool(!!!!!111!!!) like another costume DLC pack.



I never knew you had this mean sarcastic streak in you,The Boss..


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2010)

That's what happens after getting beat by the husband for a while will do to you...

I hope it's something tight...and free.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

...          


I'll probably end up getting it too.


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My first run-through lasted roughly 40 hours.  That was with reading all codex entries though.
> 
> If you've just gotten the Doctor and Archangel, you can expect at least another...l dunno, 10-15 hours?  Hard to say, because once you go through the game, on subsequent playthroughs you can go so much faster.
> 
> Also, scanning adds a lot of time.


"Please Insert Disk 2"

Fuck. I gotta sort this out with shitty Blockbuster now I guess =\ [edit]: Called them and they are going to give me disk 2. Dunno what they didn't just give it last night, but whatever.


The Boss said:


> Well I got 360 version soooooooo....
> 
> Also I fucking hate scanning for minerals. Fooking BS.


It beats driving the Mako around on desolate "planets" searching for special piles of rocks or the one or two buildings on the entire surface.  Still not great, yeah, but this way I can at least space out with podcasts or music playing and not have to think too much on the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2010)

When I was roaming planets in the Mako, I would flip the channel and watch a show or just flip through the channels for a minute or so before going back.

I have to say, I prefer the Mako; I hate having to spend my money on probes.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And this matters how?
> 
> Are you saying that those who had Xbox360 at home AND PC's wouldn't have bought the game on the Xbox360 if they would have had the game on the PC at the same time?



Yes                .


----------



## Son Goku (May 12, 2010)

wait wut            ?


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2010)

That's a lie. My PC can run ME2 but I got it for 360 instead. 


Suck it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2010)

I predict new DLC will be Terminus Armor and more fish


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

> When sent to investigate a Cerberus research base that's mysteriously gone silent, Shepard arrives to find Geth overrunning the base. The sole survivor, Chief Scientist Archer, paints a dire picture: an experiment to fuse a human volunteer with a virtual intelligence created a dangerous hybrid "VI overlord". The rampaging VI has already attacked three other Cerberus bases, controlling any technology it finds in an attempt to break free–and unleashing Geth across the planet. Unless Shepard can infiltrate the VI's fortress and shut it down, this homicidal intelligence will beam itself-off planet and wreak havoc on other systems. The action unfolds over five new level areas, with two new achievements.


_Sauce_: 


Fuck you Bioware. I am not getting this.. you abusive fagg---- Achievements?_ TWO ACHIEVEMENTS. _

Better add some MS points to my account.


----------



## Vai (May 13, 2010)

Interesting.. getting level 60... is REALLY HARD


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2010)

Not really. 20-40, that's hard, mainly because of how incredibly fucking DULL it is. 40-60 tends to be smooth sailing.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Yeah lvl 60 is hard to get to... but you should get it in the middle of your 3rd run through if you do a lot of quest in your 1st and 2nd run.


----------



## Vai (May 13, 2010)

I'm around 150k experience away.. I think. 

Just started 6th~play, 3rd with the same character.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Do the DLC "Bring down the Sky" and the mission on Luna. I know those 2 quest gives you loads of exp.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Oh god.. *delicious DRAMA!*!


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Sauce_:
> 
> 
> Fuck you Bioware. I am not getting this.. you abusive fagg---- Achievements?_ TWO ACHIEVEMENTS. _
> ...



Seems like they're trying to tie in the novels to the game.  Isn't the third book supposed to be similar to this?

Looked up the summary of the upcoming book, and it says that they're tried to put Reaper technology in a guy.  Wonder if this experiment is similar?


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh god.. *delicious DRAMA!*!



I doubt he was criticizing FF13, probably just generalizing. But seriously? Who is he to criticize when Mass Effect 2 is barely an RPG.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Seems like they're trying to tie in the novels to the game.  Isn't the third book supposed to be similar to this?
> 
> Looked up the summary of the upcoming book, and it says that they're tried to put Reaper technology in a guy.  Wonder if this experiment is similar?


I don;t think so.. int he book i think the summary said Cerberus is planting Reaper tech into the guy... and to DLC deals with Geth.. right? Well I DO HOPE it has something to tie in the books. It's about time they do more to it than just _Anderson_..  



The World said:


> I doubt he was criticizing FF13, probably just generalizing. But seriously? Who is he to criticize when Mass Effect 2 is barely an RPG.



That's why it's *delicious drama*.. 

Here's the whole quote from Bioware,;

"Well, before I address the main point I just want to take a slightly more controversial route: You can put a 'J' in front of it, but it's not an RPG. You don't make any choices, you don't create a character, you don't live your character... I don't know what those are - adventure games maybe? But they're not RPG's." said Erickson.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2010)

You need the full quote, really.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Indeed. Kotaku just post the image as their article. 

Still lulzy... and _delicious drama_.


----------



## Proxy (May 13, 2010)

Oooo...drama


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

Lol Well that made my day

and people need to stop saying mass effect isn't an RPG your looking stupid


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 is an RPG as much as FF13 is. They are both horrible games to be label as RPG.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 is an RPG as much as FF13 is. They are both horrible games to be label as RPG.



I know you joking but no Mass effect actually lets you customize your Shep and squad but just cuts out the redundancy

FF13, is a linear rail shooter with no freedom in any way


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

I thought all FF games were always linear? (I only played half of FF12.. not a fan of turn base.)


----------



## Zen-aku (May 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I thought all FF games were always linear? (I only played half of FF12.. not a fan of turn base.)



I am not just talking linear in story i am talking linear in character building

you cant even choose you own party until you've sunk like 60 hours of game play


----------



## Vai (May 13, 2010)

Not to that point, you pretty much have one path to go for the first 20 hours of the game.
I still like the game very much though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck you Bioware. I am not getting this.. you abusive fagg---- Achievements?_ TWO ACHIEVEMENTS. _
> 
> *Better add some MS points to my account.*


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I am not just talking linear in story i am talking linear in character building
> 
> you cant even choose you own party until you've sunk like 60 hours of game play



You can pick what roles you play in FF13, its not as linear as you think it is.

60 hours? I know you want to get your point across but there is no need to over exaggerate like that.

I keep saying I love Mass Effect 2 but I am going to say its as much an RPG as FF13 is. FF13 went one way and ME2 went the other with how they handle their RPG aspects. But one thing for sure is they both cut a lot of RPG elements from their previous games.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2010)

Corran said:


> You can pick what roles you play in FF13, its not as linear as you think it is.
> 
> 60 hours? I know you want to get your point across but there is no need to over exaggerate like that.



I have Played it is Is as Linear as i  think

any Exaggeration i make is only off by a small margin


----------



## Proxy (May 14, 2010)

I'm a bit late due to school and the like, but that Kasumi pack was worth it. If only she was a complete character...


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I am not just talking linear in story i am talking linear in character building
> you cant even choose you own party until you've sunk like 60 hours of game play


That's what I heard too.. also the story doesn't really tart till 20 hrs in... but ME2's story was barely there soooo.....  



Vai said:


> Not to that point, you pretty much have one path to go for the first 20 hours of the game.
> I still like the game very much though.


You like FF13 Vai? Maybe I'll rent it out later down the road. :ho

 You will DL it too so shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Vai (May 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You like FF13 Vai? Maybe I'll rent it out later down the road. :ho



Yeah, I do, a lot. On the other hand I tend to enjoy games as what they are, and not by comparing them to other games.

I mean sure, you can compare some things, but not enjoying games because they're not a copy of previous games is just... not how i see things.



Zen-aku said:


> I have Played it is Is as Linear as i  think
> 
> any Exaggeration i make is only off by a small margin



small margin ? you can make teams with 14-18 hours playing ( first time that is)

~16 =/= 60.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 14, 2010)

What's this I hear about "Overlord"? Does it tie into Legion in someway?


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What's this I hear about "Overlord"? Does it tie into Legion in someway?



Apparently it'll offer over two and a half hours of stuff to do and takes place on an uncharted planet where a Virtual Intelligence has gone nuts within a Cerberus research base. I hear the new area will be overrun by Geth. The Hammerhead will be useable on the planet, too.


----------



## cha-uzu (May 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah lvl 60 is hard to get to... but you should get it in the middle of your 3rd run through if you do a lot of quest in your 1st and 2nd run.



How does one get to level 60? In my game I stopped at 30 mid way thru and haven't advanced any further and i'm at the end!


----------



## The World (May 14, 2010)

Shes talking about Mass Effect 1.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 14, 2010)

Are you doing all the side-quests?  Do you have the DLC?  Because with those two, I got to level 57 on one playthrough.

Oh, and you get more experience if you get out of the Mako and then kill enemies.  Killing enemies in the Mako gives you less experience.


----------



## Vai (May 15, 2010)

wow, I had no idea. Thanks.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

_SOOoooooOoO_.... I finally got ME2 for PC.. and... PC is fucking _master race_.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2010)

the PC version is better than the xbox one?


----------



## sasori54 (May 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> mass effect was first person shooter rpg
> 
> as for the first person shooter aspect, it was ok/good
> 
> ...



it's not a first person shooter it's a 3rd person view. and it's the best game i've ever played great combat and the best part is the story ... i'll drink to that


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2010)

Why did you buy the PC version when you already have the 360 version?


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

^ I got it for the mods... damn worth it.

OMG. *MODS*..  DO FUCKING WAAAANT!


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2010)

You bought a game you already own just so you can use mods?

Are the mods that good?


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

I found a "cheap" version... but _yeeaaaah _man.. DEM MODS.  I only got it so I can take screen caps.. that's the truth.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2010)

Lol.  Always nice to find "cheap" versions.  

I just realized that I'm missing two Achievements for the first game...guess I have to go back and get those two now.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Yes yes.. go get them achievements. 

Now I _have_ to do a play through on my PC!


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2010)

Cheap? How cheap?  Interesting


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

Finished the 6th play and everything I had to do on me1.



where is my me2


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Cheap? How cheap?  Interesting


   



Vai said:


> Finished the 6th play and everything I had to do on me1.
> 
> 
> 
> where is my me2



Gimme the full version of your avatar.


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

from


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 17, 2010)

I see boobs and I like


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

I know of the concept very well *Vai*. That's why I want it. :ho Thanks buddy.


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

ME2 JUST CAME ON THE MAIL. 


with a 50£ VOUCHER to spend ON WINE


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Enjoy the superior graphics with a shittier story.


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

I have protection against your negativity


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> ME2 JUST CAME ON THE MAIL.
> 
> 
> with a 50? VOUCHER to spend ON WINE



Get drunk and save the universe


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Enjoy the superior graphics with a shittier story.



Ignore her

Enjoy the None Stop Awesomness


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

NO WAI MEMOS.

they gave 50£ to spend but only on 99£+ wines.

BITCHES.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Oh buy me some wine.. :ho 

....and again enjoy your superior graphic with a shittier story.


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

I will, thank you


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

... maybe getting drunk while playing ME2 will enhance the story.  

I like the way you think.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Enjoy the superior graphics with a shittier story.



i'll pull some elastic plastic over you for that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2010)

Boss you are dissapointing me with your ME2 hate

kaidan is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Boss you are dissapointing me with your ME2 hate
> *
> kaidan is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*



this will be fun


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2010)

The story wasn't all that bad...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The story wasn't all that bad...



the story was awesome, simple yet intricate


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)

Mass Effect 2's story is kinda lackluster. Taken as the second act it would be fine, but I remember Bioware saying that the series is more episodic in nature. So all that team recruiting/build up for relatively little payoff, cuz really, that suicide mission was kinda eh.

Now if all the party members would come back in Mass Effect 3 and have some sort of significance, that would be awesome... Oh well, one can dream.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

The sun is out... and Kaidan is awesome.  

While ME2's story isn't that bad, it's pretty bad considering it's a Bioware game. I mean for fucks sakes this is _Bioware_. They don't even get credit for their stories anymore. That's how good they're supposed to be at story telling. I'm just hoping that Bioware will actually make ME3 the best of the series. 

And Yes I do like ME2, (since I enjoy shooters as well) it just makes me sad that they took out a lot of the RPG from ME1, and mainstreamed it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> And Yes I do like ME2, (since I enjoy shooters as well) it just makes me sad that they took out a lot of the RPG from ME1, and mainstreamed it.





> As with the transition from the first Mass Effect to the second, BioWare is taking these criticisms to heart for the third game, with Norman hoping the third will offer "richer RPG features" and "more combat options." What we can probably expect less of, however, is the mining minigame, which Norman described as the part that "nobody liked."


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

^ I read that article a while back. I'm hoping they stay true to what they say.. but you never know. I had high hopes for ME2 to be like ME1 "RPG shooter".. so getting Shooter RPG was a huge disappointment. Doesn't mean ME2 wasn't good.. I was just disappointed that the main focus was on the shooter aspect. I mean seriously right.. whats the point of Role Playing when you have two options, and option one is "No" and the other is "Hell No."  Just saying.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2010)

there is a patch for ME2 on the 360


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Fook the patch!  

Mods are way cooler.


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

Hmm, WHY DID THEY SWITCHED THE SAVE WITH THE LOAD POSITION 


, anyway... combat is indeed amazing, though lack of equipment... that means there are no boxes with stuff 

well, I'll post moar tomorrow


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

I am in love with Kelly.

that is all.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> I am in love with Kelly.
> 
> that is all.



there is no sex


----------



## Vai (May 17, 2010)

ITS NOT ABOUT SEX PIPE.

ITS ABOUT LOVE


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Vai said:


> ITS NOT ABOUT SEX PIPE.
> 
> ITS ABOUT LOVE



Made me burst out laughing and people looked at me funny. Damn you


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

lol Love with Garrus.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2010)

But Kelly will feed your fish and dance for you...

I wonder, who feeds the hamster?


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

Hamster is master race. No need to feed. 

BTW what do you guys think?  I'm having to much fun with mods. :WOW


----------



## The World (May 18, 2010)

I see you had sex with the Illusive Man and stole his eyes Shoko. 

You black widow you.


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

You jealous?


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

I'm loving the game ...

..


BUT WHY DID THEY DESTROY THE SHOTGUN ?


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

IT DOESN'T EVEN KILL PEOPLE


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

Hey.. Welcome to ME2.


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

At least the handguns are nice


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

I just bought a FISH!

I am in love with this game


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2010)

Best one is the Krogan Shotgun.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

Eh, all three shotguns are viable if you know how to use them.


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

No. The widow is the best. 

SNIPAAAN!


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

I'll get to them eventually


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> I just bought a FISH!
> 
> I am in love with this game



Oh great, you heartless bastard. Buy a fish and leave it alone while you're off saving the universe. Go on, go ahead! Leave your fish to die for the sake of the universe. It's not like one little fish matters in the grand scheme of things, is it?

WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN?!


----------



## Vai (May 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh great, you heartless bastard. Buy a fish and leave it alone while you're off saving the universe. Go on, go ahead! Leave your fish to die for the sake of the universe. It's not like one little fish matters in the grand scheme of things, is it?
> 
> WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN?!



I'M SPENDING TIME WITH IT EVERYDAY.

I will not forget to feed them, I promise


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

All my fishes died....  So i never bother buying new ones.


----------



## Son Goku (May 18, 2010)

Just go lesbian with kelly. She'll feed them.


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

I_ did_ without knowing that it would have consequences in ME3. 

Hell _yeaaahz_. Delicious Drama between Alenko, Garrus, and Kelly.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2010)

Kelly doesn't feed them.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hamster is master race. No need to feed.
> 
> BTW what do you guys think?  I'm having to much fun with mods. :WOW



Damn that's awesome,

Eyes like that should be Paragon Sheps Reward


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 18, 2010)

You can get Kelly to feed your fish without going all the way.

I got her to feed my fish while I romanced Miranda.


----------



## Muk (May 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh great, you heartless bastard. Buy a fish and leave it alone while you're off saving the universe. Go on, go ahead! Leave your fish to die for the sake of the universe. It's not like one little fish matters in the grand scheme of things, is it?
> 
> WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN?!



i forgot you had to feed them the first time around, but then i bought new ones, and kelly fed them from me


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Damn that's awesome,
> 
> Eyes like that should be Paragon Sheps Reward



I know right. Paragons gets no reward for being a moralfag. Feelsbadman.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2010)

Seriously I thought I was going to get cool glowy ass eyes like renegade but all I got is shit. They even took away my badass scars.  Damn you Bioware.

And the Widow is the best weapon in the game. 

Sniping bitches with the sound of a cannon.


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

well, so far I can't say I have really bad things to say about this game 

sure, I miss some things but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Yes. Do enjoy the game while you can.


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

I'm enjoying the game so much 

I should be close to finish now.. or maybe not.. I'm still not sure 



---
the sniper's rifles.. I wanna have babies with them


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

What have you done so far? Horizon?


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

ghost ship.


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2010)

4th playthrough and Dominate has to be the best ability in the game. 

Infiltrator + Widow + Cain =


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> ghost ship.


....  Not even close.  



Proxy said:


> 4th playthrough and Dominate has to be the best ability in the game.
> 
> Infiltrator + Widow + Cain =


I carry the cain around for the looks. Never used it.


----------



## Son Goku (May 19, 2010)

Learn to be a space american and use nukes


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

No. I just want to look pretty while kicking ass. :33


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ....  Not even close.
> 
> 
> I carry the cain around for the looks. Never used it.



But it's so tempting. Big explosions and massive damage can't be beat  



Son Goku said:


> Learn to be a space american and use nukes



/this


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ....  Not even close.



Ohhhhh 

thats good then, considering the fact that I've already cloked 20 hours and have most of my team liking me.



and ...Tali


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No. I just want to look pretty while kicking ass. :33



Can't wait till I import my females from ME1


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> Ohhhhh
> 
> thats good then, considering the fact that I've already cloked 20 hours and have most of my team liking me.
> and ...Tali


I think you ahve about 30% of the game left. The sucide mission is my favorite part.  

.. and lol Tali ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  




Vai said:


> Can't wait till I import my females from ME1


Yeah the armors looks better on FemShep.. :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But it's so tempting. Big explosions and massive damage can't be beat



I was saving it for the end fight.. but I forgot to use it.


----------



## Son Goku (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think you ahve about 30% of the game left. The sucide mission is my favorite part.
> 
> .. and *lol Tali ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).*
> 
> ...



kaidan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I think you ahve about 30% of the game left. The sucide mission is my favorite part.
> 
> .. and lol Tali ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


oh thats awesome .

and yes, Oh god embarassed Tali is so adorable. good thing this guy didnt commit to anyone on ME1 




The Boss said:


> Yeah the armors looks better on FemShep.. :ho



I hope so.
My Alice Shepard is a Renegade Infiltrador, and i've just realized the sniper power in this game 

she'll destroy everything 



----
I still dont get the point of giving a shotgun with max 15 shots while the sniper gets around 70.


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I was saving it for the end fight.. but I forgot to use it.



That's what I'm doing now. Trying to save up for two shots. Looking to make that fight end quickly.

I wanted some Samara romance in this, but damn you Bioware


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> kaidan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)






Vai said:


> oh thats awesome .
> 
> and yes, Oh god embarassed Tali is so adorable. good thing this guy didnt commit to anyone on ME1


IDK.. I like Garrus.  He was just so... cute.  




> I hope so.
> My Alice Shepard is a Renegade Infiltrador, and i've just realized the sniper power in this game
> 
> she'll destroy everything
> ...



You didn't take the Widow on the Ghost ship?  Widow is pretty much 1 hit kill.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That's what I'm doing now. Trying to save up for two shots. Looking to make that fight end quickly.
> 
> I wanted some Samara romance in this, but damn you Bioware



It would be lulzy if the final boss ducked while you shot the Cain at it.  

You can't romance Samara cause she don't want babies.


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You didn't take the Widow on the Ghost ship?  Widow is pretty much 1 hit kill.



I guess I'm still a newbie. 

where was it ?


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Vai said:


> I guess I'm still a newbie.
> 
> where was it ?



Oh _waaaait_.. You don't get the widow there..  Keep playing. :ho


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

YOU ARE LYING TO MEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

No... keep playing.  You get all party members yet?


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

Getting samara now, only one left.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

I don't need this ... luck ...


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It would be lulzy if the final boss ducked while you shot the Cain at it.
> 
> You can't romance Samara cause she don't want babies.



Then I'd sacrifice someone to keep it busy for the second shot. Sorry Tali 

And why wouldn't Samara want to have my renegade babies? You're never too old to be a mother...again


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Oh yes you do... trust me. :33 

I'll tell you about my "ending" once you complete the game.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Then I'd sacrifice someone to keep it busy for the second shot. Sorry Tali
> 
> And why wouldn't Samara want to have my renegade babies? You're never too old to be a mother...again



Oh lulz... :ho 

Her babies will become Ardat-Yakshi.


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2010)

That's good. We can put them in isolation. My Shep can't afford to care for kids


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 19, 2010)

Lol.  Shepard has to scan for his/her own minerals.  No way can he/she afford to feed a kid.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That's good. We can put them in isolation. My Shep can't afford to care for kids



By _isolation_ you mean _kill _then ok.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh lulz... :ho
> 
> Her babies will become Ardat-Yakshi.



Only if she has pr0nzorz with another Asari


----------



## Vai (May 19, 2010)

my fish died.

THIS GAME SUCKS MONKEY BALLS.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

My fish died like 5 times, fuck that lazy fuckin' bitch Kelly. I'm firing her ass *permanently*.

And by that I mean I'm going to throw her out the airlock. BIOWARE GIVE ME THAT OPTION FUCKERS!


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

What fish? Did I miss something when I played the game?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

^               

Speaking of fishes.. I forgot to feed mine.


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2010)

Corran said:


> What fish? Did I miss something when I played the game?



you can buy pet fishes in ME2 in some stores and they will be on you room waiting to be fed


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

Ah good to know I didn't kill anything....except hundreds of aliens and humans :ho

But I never bothered buying anything that didn't have any effect on my equipment or abilities since I kept running out of money somehow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

I think everyone ran into that problem.  Maybe with all the DLC you'll be able to get them all...haven't played  the game in a while, so I cna't sya for sure.

And Kelly never let any of my fish die...guess she just liked my Shepard better.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

Question, when you start a new game with the same Shepard, is the currency transferred over as well?

Just asking because I haven't run out of money as yet.


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

I think you start with 10K credits.


----------



## Son Goku (May 20, 2010)

Run out of money. how does that even happen. I couldn't get rid of mine.


----------



## Magoichi (May 20, 2010)

Ha! I wondered why my fish always kept dying on my second playthrough as a renegade. I never befriended Kelly.


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

Joker cracks me up  

His robot dance AHAHAHhaAH


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

I don't like Joker..


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

this is blasphemy !

i've keped silent till now but..

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

U MAD Lucius?  

Joker was ok in ME1.. but in ME2 there was too much Joker. :ho lol _naaaaaaaah_ He's ok, I just don't like him as much as other people do. Main reason why I don't like him is because if he wasn't such a dumbass in the first 10mins of ME2 Shepard would still be  alive and wouldn't have to work for Cerberus. I MAD.


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I don't like Joker..



you really mad. 




I unblocked suicide mission.


LOL SHOKO. 30 %  


lol


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

_Wut_... Was it shorter than 30%? Including the ending. 


wait.. when you said ghost ship you mean collector's ship right? Not the one where you met Legions.  (Which is also when you get the Widow. )


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

_Wut_.... what are you talking about ? 


yes, thats the one I meant.
Just recruited Legions, did his mission, got the widow( though I can't use it) then the Joker is all alone scene, and now suicide mission unblocked.

I wasn't at 30% .. I was like on 75%


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

_Ooooh_ I meant *you have 30% of the game left*.. not you're at 30%. ..  ...


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

 


Okay, yea, that makes sense


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

So go do your suicde mission already unless you want K.... well you'll find out.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

And when did Joker do a robot dance? 

The only time I liked Joker was his borderline creepy affairs with EDI. 

Oh and "WHAT THE SHIT!"

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prBPpm8ay9M[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

When you do Legion's loyalty mission I think.

Legion will start talking, and then Joker mocks him by moving his arms in the Robot Dance.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

What's wrong with the Garrus loving? It's cute...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2010)

This is why we do not trust you fully


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

U MAD RED?  

I probably know more about ME than all of you... _combine_.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2010)

AS IF 

I gonna rock your ME world


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

_WHATEVER GIRLFRIEND _  

Talk to the haaaand!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2010)

I disagree with whatever this woman has to say


----------



## LunarCoast (May 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> When you do Legion's loyalty mission I think.
> 
> Legion will start talking, and then Joker mocks him by moving his arms in the Robot Dance.



The robot is a dance legion does when your Idle for a certain ammount of time and he's in your party.

Also, quite a funny conversation if you take him to the Cithedeal andtalk to the lady at the dock with Legion in your party.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

The World said:


> And when did _Joker_ do a robot dance?



He was asking about Joker did the dance, not when Legion did the dance.

And Boss...no, just no.  Shepard is nobody's property.  Shepard is the one who takes the property.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I disagree with whatever this woman has to say


*U MAD*  



forgotten_hero said:


> And Boss...no, just no.  Shepard is nobody's property.  Shepard is the one who takes the property.


You do have a point.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Main reason why I don't like him is because if he wasn't such a dumbass in the first 10mins of ME2 Shepard would still be  alive and wouldn't have to work for Cerberus.


Hey hey hey, the ship wasn't good enough dawg.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

You lose anyone?  Or did you save everyone?


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

2       died.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 20, 2010)

Which two?


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




WE NEED AN ENGINEER TO OPEN THE DOOR!
Oh, okay, I guess... oh Jacob can go.


And Jack escorting the crew to safety.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

Salarian escort 

DOO EET A-G-A-I-N


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

next play with my sniper


----------



## Son Goku (May 20, 2010)

Jacob escorted my peeps and didn't die.


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

I dunno, I checked some things now and I get why my first one died... OHHH.. I never had full loyalty with the second... but I did her mission though... hmmm


----------



## Son Goku (May 20, 2010)

mission =/= loyalty


----------



## Vai (May 20, 2010)

but I could even change her clothes


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 20, 2010)

You can do that when you finish the loyalty mission anyway


----------



## Proxy (May 21, 2010)

Seeing my stripper subordinate being turned into mush was heartbreaking


----------



## Adonis (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, but you have to be retarded to lose anybody in the suicide mission beyond Mordin on a fluke (I didn't, mind you, but it's understandable.)

----------------------------------------------

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Crew Survival Check*
Dur, my crew just got captured by the creepy human traffickers. Help krogan get fish on Citadel first, then rescue crew from certain death. Not like I should have seen an unskippable plot-propelling mission coming after Horizon or the Collector ship fiasco and gotten all of the loyalty/side-missions done BEFORE prancing around the hollowed carcass of a reaper.

*Vent Check*
Dur, I need someone to go into the cramped vents and hack shit. If only I had an engineering specialist (Tali), a robot connected to the fucking internet processing data at light speed (Legion) or a master infiltrator (Kasumi). I'm gonna go with the 7-foot gila monster. Rock that shit, Grunt!

*2nd Leader Check*
Dur, I need a leader for second infiltration team and another to hold the line. If only I had a scouter-wearing velociraptor seeking redemption who himself assembled a ragtag team of misfits and singlehandedly defended a tower from 3 approaching mercenary gangs (Garrus). Antisocial assassin with no intrapersonal skills, whatsoever? Git-r-done, Thane.

*Crew-to-Ship Check*
Dur, who do I send out of the rape zone in order to guide my traumatized, injured crew back to the ship? A salarian *doctor* who has expressed open contempt for suicidal heroics and "holding the line" or anyone else likely to die in extended conflict? No. I'm not using Zaeed, anyway! Too bad Grunt died an inglorious death in the vents.

*Biotic Shield Check*
Dur, needz biotic shield. Only total prodigies would be able to ad-lib such an experimental and risky feat. Don't think the two most powerful biotic bitches who basically menstrual bleed telekinesis (Jack/Samara) are up to it. Miranda? Pop that shield up, sweetcheeks.

*Gate Check*
Dur, I'm given two speech options that say essentially the same thing. One is, "Lol, hang tight, guys, I'm going to take my time and dick around; hold that gate with your lives! Extra emphasis on _your lives_." The second is "Be back in a jiffy, guys!" with an implicit command to hold the gate. Which one's likely to end in disaster? Faff about it is. 



----------------------------------------------

Seriously, you can't lose anyone but Mordin without actively trying to or having the judgment of a ferret.


----------



## Pipe (May 21, 2010)

Vai said:


> 2       died.



HAHAHAHAH you fail Vai, I didn't lost anyone on my first try. I like to take care of my crew

my team was

The tech dude: Legion
2nd squad leader:Garrus
Protector of the crew :Grunt
Biotic shield: Samara


----------



## BAD BD (May 21, 2010)

I always lose Tali because she's an unloyal bitch.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Sorry, but you have to be retarded to lose anybody in the suicide mission beyond Mordin on a fluke (I didn't, mind you, but it's understandable.)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Sent tali in the vents with full friendship or whatever was called and she still died.


----------



## Adonis (May 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Sent tali in the vents with full friendship or whatever was called and she still died.



You must have picked a shit/disloyal leader for the 2nd team. According to 
Bioware, that's literally the only other way for the vent person to die beyond their being disloyal.

I'm not sure if difficulty setting affects the likelihood of survival or not. If you're playing on insane, the "invisible d20 roll" that determines survival may be higher than on other settings and essentially random.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

Everyone lived on my playthrough.

Put Tali in the vents, Garrus as leader, Mordin as escort, and Samara as the biotic user on Normal. All loyal.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

No no no _noooo._..

Jacob to the vents, Samara's as 2nd team leader, Miranda for Biotic shield... post result.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2010)

So Jacob dies, Samara dies, and whoever you picked first for the squad to go with Miranda dies?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2010)

As long as Garrus and her Shepard live, Boss is happy.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

so ? they died, its not like its gonna be my only play-thru 
I don't care enough about them to restart the play- let them stay dead



The Boss said:


> BTW Did you see Kelly get turn into juice?  OR Did you do it right?



yes she juiced


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> So Jacob dies, Samara dies, and whoever you picked first for the squad to go with Miranda dies?


Kill your whole team... also, don't do any ship upgrades.

Feels good man. 



forgotten_hero said:


> As long as Garrus and her Shepard live, Boss is happy.


YEEEEESSS!!!  



Vai said:


> yes she juiced


_Dohohohohooo!!_ I was awesome and went after my crew right away so I saw the one whore who was talking to Alenko on Horizon get creamed instead.  It was.... satisfying.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Kill your whole team... also, don't do any ship upgrades.



I'm looking at my 4th play right here 




The Boss said:


> _Dohohohohooo!!_ I was awesome and went after my crew right away so I saw the one whore who was talking to Alenko on Horizon get creamed instead.  It was.... satisfying.



What does Kaidan do anyway, appears once, is never seen again...


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

... yeah.. he tells you to fuck off and walks away... 


....with that really nice ass of his.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

cannot unsee!!

just kidding, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

... another sad moment in gaming history brought to you by Bioware. 


Cock suckers.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

at least ashley stayed dead.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

This is why I have a love hate relationship with Bioware.. they give me goodies.. and then take away other goodies..


----------



## Proxy (May 21, 2010)

But they left you Garrus, save for his scars, but all women love a guy with scars amirite?


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

garrus was so awesome at this game


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

Proxy said:


> But they left you Garrus, save for his scars, but all women love a guy with scars amirite?


Garrus is fugly but _DAT VOICE_ and his character makes him fappable.. oh yeeeesss... mooooooaaar!!


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

fugly ?


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

No I take that bad... stupid sexy Garrus.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

you'd better


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

MmMMmMMmmm..... Garrus.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

niec gurl.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

Garrus is just so damn awesome and fun to draw. I can't stop.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

oh.. you're really good.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

I try.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

BTW something fun to know for all the newfags. 

[YOUTUBE]PKzF173GqTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

"SE"XBOX?


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

Watch it.. them womenz should get back in the kitchen.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

damn straight shoko, damn straight.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

Oh god I forgot howe much their end talk makes me raaaage.  The man there is the only one who makes sense.

Well *Vai* if you are wondering what happened to the cumdumpster (blond chick) after the interview, a shit load of Bioware fans gave her books bad rating saying they never read the book but the book is awful due to her saying She never played ME but the game is awful.



_DELICIOUS DRAMA_..


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

ahahhahha


DRAMA


----------



## The World (May 21, 2010)

What a stupid cumdumpster cunt. 

I love that DRAMA. 

O and Vai you let 2 of your teammates die? Fail! What kind of leader are you? GET IT TOGETHER SOLDIER!

It better have been Zaeed and Jacob who died, cause..........well fuck those guys.


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

Jacob has such a weird waistline


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

Jacob... DA PRIIIIIIZE


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaat


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2010)

DO NOT WANT.


[YOUTUBE]go-9Dp55TvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (May 21, 2010)

nice grill


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2010)

I remember that argument when the first one came out...someone in my debate class actually tried to use it as an example.  I shot her down faster than Shepard shot down the space monkeys.


----------



## Vai (May 23, 2010)

renegade eyes on redhead


----------



## The World (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (May 23, 2010)

THIS HURTS YOU...


----------



## Vai (May 24, 2010)

The World said:


>



girl looks even evil-er


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2010)

I hate the scars.. I wish we could just get rid of the scars..  ... BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS THE _MASTER RACE_ PC.


----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2010)

Vai said:


> girl looks even evil-er


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I hate the scars.. I wish we could just get rid of the scars..  ... BUT THEN AGAIN THERE IS THE _MASTER RACE_ PC.



I thought you can get rid of the scars?  If you research the upgrade for the med-bay, doesn't that get rid of your scars?


----------



## Vai (May 24, 2010)

whats worse, getting 50K of platinum or having scars?

I didnt mind the minigame at first.
but at the second play I'm just bored with it


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2010)

That's why you get it for PC. You can fix scars at the beginning and have unlimited minerals with mods. Never have to mine again.  
_
MASTER RACE._


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I thought you can get rid of the scars?  If you research the upgrade for the med-bay, doesn't that get rid of your scars?



I was referring to getting rid of the scars but keeping the renegade eyes.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2010)

I wish I could pop open my suits and show my manly chest with scars all over it, all glowin' an shit.

Bitches would be hoppin' on mah dick.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2010)

SPEAKING OF SCARS.... ME1 was so cash cuz you can have scars on your face.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2010)

When was dis?

I was too busy wearing mah awesome Colossus helmet with my awesome Colossus X armor.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2010)

... 

ME1 character creator lets you have scars... I miss my scar form ME1....


----------



## Vai (May 24, 2010)

CUZ CERBERUS RESCONSTRUCTS YOU

THEY WOULDNT LEAVE SCARS.


----------



## Vai (May 24, 2010)

Is it just me that prefers the M-3 heavy pistol over the M-6 ?


----------



## The World (May 25, 2010)

Is it just me that prefers ME1's no poppin' heat sinks, rapid fire, infinite round pistols?

HMWP X Master Pistol fo life.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Vai said:


> CUZ CERBERUS RESCONSTRUCTS YOU
> 
> THEY WOULDNT LEAVE SCARS.


FUCK CERBERUS. 



The World said:


> Is it just me that prefers ME1's no poppin' heat sinks, rapid fire, infinite round pistols?
> 
> HMWP X Master Pistol fo life.


HELL YEAH. ME1 >> ME2


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2010)

Yeah...I wish that we didn't have to worry about getting ammo...or heat sinks, whatever it is they call them.

Edit:  DISLIKE!!!!!!  Do not want a movie!


----------



## Proxy (May 25, 2010)

Who will play teh Shepard? Begin your casting choices


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 25, 2010)

Fuck that article was written extremely poorly.

And me and Boss have already discussed this. I want to do the Mass Effect series (I'm going to university to do Film Production ) and the only one who can be Shepard is Mark Vanderloo  Pay him whatever he wants and then give him some acting lessons


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Edit:  DISLIKE!!!!!!  Do not want a movie!



If they make a movie I want it to be about The First Contact War and leave Shepard's story alone since there are way to many ways to play as Shepard... then I will be ok with a movie.


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> HELL YEAH. ME1 >> ME2



Shoko, you know I liek u very much.

But I disagree with this statement. 


---------------
on another news:


REDHEAD GIRL
FULL RENEGADE
RED CAMOUFLAGE ARMOR
LOW COVER
RELOADING WIDOW.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Vai said:


> Shoko, you know I liek u very much.
> 
> But I disagree with this statement.



_DIE CRIMINAL SCUM_.  

It's ok, most people like ME2 better than ME1. I guess there is just more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the world.   




_NAAAAAAAAAH_   it's cool bro. I'm sick and tired of saying why I like ME1 better so it's all good.


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2010)

I understand some points.

I'd rather have the mako then scaning planets. by a lot.
I'd rather have a lot of levels and options to upgrade like in 1. ( though I do love the double option of the powers at the end )



Other than that, theres nothing much I would change.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Really? I didn't like the story of ME2 at all, and the build up to the last Boss was kinda disappointing. I mean Terminator Human Reaper? Really?  _Really_ Bioware? What was it gonna do? Walk in space?  

Plus I really didn't like the whole idea of working with Cerberus. If you had the Sole Survivor background where Cerberus killed your whole team (or something like that), you didn't get any option to say anything to Illusive man. IMO working for Cerberus was poor writing on Bioware's part. Instead of taking the story further in ME2, they took you  sideways and back to where ME1 left off. 

Of course, there are greats things in ME2 such as combat improvement, and the dialogue interactions are greatly improved, also the renegade and Paragon interruptions is done nicely. However I can't shake the feeling that ME2 was made to attract shooter fans, and  Bioware knew their RPG fans who played ME1 would get ME2. Meeeeh.. gimme back the RPG Shooter they promised. I don't want Shooter RPG.


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2010)

Hmm... I would be lying if I said I didn't like the plot.
I thought it was awesome, especially the side one with all the characters.


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

I just realized how gay your sig is.  

Like I said, plot is good(if you ignore the facts)... but it didn't deliver.


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2010)

no, you're gay.

It delivered for me >:3


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

_HAHAHAHHA_..  

But seriously, I read both ME books and I thought ME2 was gonna be about the Quarians going into the depths of space to awaken a reaper to get the technology so they can re-control the Geths (since Sovereign was able to control the geth Quarians wanted that tech) and claim back their home world, and Shepard had to stop them before they awaken a Reaper.. or something like.. but I got trolled and had to work for Cerberus instead. 

Now you know why _I MAD_ at ME2.


----------



## Vai (May 25, 2010)

_U MAD_


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2010)

Were are getting a freaking Mass Effect movie..and it's actually done by Warner Bros and competent people!



The budget better be big!


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

No Shepard story plz... make it a new story.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No Shepard story plz... make it a new story.



GTFO..


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> GTFO..



U MEAN YOU WANT *HOLLYWOOD* TO REMAKE THE SHEPARD STORY WHEN IN GAME THERE IS NO CANON SHEPARD.  

Honestly, I much rather have them come up with a new story/cast within the Mass Effect universe. That would be more worthy then turning the game into a movie.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> U MEAN YOU WANT *HOLLYWOOD* TO REMAKE THE SHEPARD STORY WHEN IN GAME THERE IS NO CANON SHEPARD.
> 
> Honestly, I much rather have them come up with a new story/cast within the Mass Effect universe. That would be more worthy then turning the game into a movie.



Canon Shepard is Vanderloo-faced Paragon Shepard!

That's how BioWare rolls..


And without Shepard's story we wouldn't have Wrex,Liara,Ashley,Saren,Sovereign,Thane,Mordin..no Garrus or Alenko either!


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Canon Shepard is Vanderloo-faced Paragon Shepard!
> 
> That's how BioWare rolls..


Vanderloo is just a Mass Effect mascot. You know it be true. 

Also Bioware said there is no canon Shepard. 

.. and lol if you think They are going to use Vanderloo as Shepard in the movie. 



> And without Shepard's story we wouldn't have Wrex,Liara,Ashley,Saren,Sovereign,Thane,Mordin..no Garrus or Alenko either!


Im ok with this. 

Really though.. they shouldn't touch Shepard's story but fucking uncreative Hollywood bitches will make a movie about Shepard anyways.


----------



## Ciupy (May 25, 2010)

I never said anything about Vanderloo playing Shepard,only that Canon Male Shepard looks like that!


And I would love to see a Mass Effect movie done with the attention to detail that James Cameron had on Avatar..


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't want them to make a movie based off of the games...there's just way too much for them to fit into a movie.  It would feel rushed if they tried to fit all of the first game into a two, or even three hour movie.

Just do a movie about the First Contact War...or even something about Anderson's past.  I can easily see the first novel being made into a book.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2010)

the book about Anderson and Saren would work as a movie for me


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 25, 2010)

There's no way they're *not* going to make a movie out of the games. I could do the first and second games in one film each, hopefully this gets stuck in development hell and I can complete my film studies things so I can direct them myself :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

So_ stuuuupid_.  They should work on making Dragon Age less glitchy then work on a film. _I MAD_.  Oh Bioware.. I <3 you but you so mean.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 25, 2010)

You've no reason to <3 Bioware anymore Boss, they don't <3 you back


----------



## The Boss (May 25, 2010)

Why wont they love me..


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2010)

Because they found out you were cheating on them with Garrus.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2010)

If they were to make a film, the story would be easy to write... Start off with simple conflicts against the Collectors and have Shepard gather his team during those conflicts, then have the group eventually ordered to find his way to their homeworld to find out where all the humans sent there before have disappeared to. Infiltrate the base, find out about the Human-Reaper hybrid and destroy it in an awe-inspiring finale, then end it with finding out that everything Shepard and the gang did was pointless because the Reapers have finally been awakened and they are *very* hungry. Cue credits.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

You could make it about something non-shepard related. But at certain points have squad mates show up or have shepard give off screen advice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

The only way I'd see a Mass Effect movie is if it didn't involve Shephard, even if i'd love to see yvonne strahovski on the big screen.

I don't see a point in making a movie about a character who's primary draw is that he's however you want him to be.

But i'd see some first contact stuff, or a movie about Anderson and Saren.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

Well as you can see from ME1 to ME2 the how you want him to be aspect is being toned down a lot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well as you can see from ME1 to ME2 the how you want him to be aspect is being toned down a lot.



True, but his appeal as a character is still the amount of control you have over his actions.

He has no character until you give it to him.

Making a movie about Shephard would make him into just another "badass" space dude, which would remove all his appeal, imo.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

well he is badass by default if you notice. you can't make your shepard un badass for some reason.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 26, 2010)

No matter what they choose, they better have some Asari sex in there.  Gotta show _Avatar _how real sex scenes with blue aliens are done.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

I wonder how much they will change the alien designs if the movie gets made. I think the designs are great as is but you know hollywood, things always get changed.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

Hollywood would turn Turians into Humans...


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

In that way, Garrus could be played by the guy voicing him


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

....... sort of want.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

sort of want is good.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

I mean Garrus's voice actor is not bad looking.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

no, he is not.

wait what?


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

I don't have the heavy weapons achievement even though I've used them all multiple times ?


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

You have to use at least 5 of them.. I'm guessing with the same character.. but I could be wrong.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

yes.. with the same character...


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

IDK.. glitch maybe? 

Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

idk idk 

I don't like it


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

trying insanity now with a soldier.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

Yes.. Insanity with Solider class is fun. I did it with default MaleShep... somehow.. it just seems_ right_ to play on Insanity with default MaleShep solider class.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

I started with a blonde shepard with dark eyes called... Sheep .


and I'm gonna betray Kaidan with Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

Vai said:


> I started with a blonde shepard with dark eyes called... Sheep .
> 
> 
> and* I'm gonna betray Kaidan with Garrus.*



Welcome to my world. :33


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

you just betray everyone with Garrus


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

What can I say... Garrus is a ladies man.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

He really is 


but you know why right ?

HE HAS REACH.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

Oh god.. I died from laughing.  

That's pretty funny Vai. 

Im using that pic for my webcam image on DA.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

OH GARRUS SO HANDSOME..


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

too bad theres is not much conversations with garrus.

the sextalk is pretty much the only one.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

I know right.. only one convo... com'on Bioware. Give us moar.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

Damn, Zaed's mission on insanity drove me near crazyness


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2010)

so ia'm thinking of finally tackling Insanity mode to get the fucking achievement

should i got at it with my maxed out Soldier, Sentinel or start a new character as a infiltrator?


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

soldier = tank


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

I got soldier with barrier.


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

I use geth shield boost.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

isn't it the same?


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

Geth shield boost > barrier


----------



## Lucius (May 26, 2010)

Geth shield boost also gave some additional dmg right?


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

you get tech damage boost


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Geth shield boost > barrier



thank you kind sir.

that _totally_ helped me.


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

It should have


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

well, it didn't


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

Gtfo this thread


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

No you.


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

You question my judgement?


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

I am not sure 

there is only diference between them in the last levels.
but I'm not sure I'll raise them that far.


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

The only difference is that geth shield boost is awesome.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

I can easily change anyway


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

Exactly, so do it.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

If I feel like it.


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

No, not because you feel like it, you'll do it now.


----------



## Velocity (May 26, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Geth shield boost > barrier



Depends entirely on what you're after... In their Improved forms, you either go for 10% boost to damage with the Geth Shield Boost or the three minute duration of the Barrier. Personally I prefer the Barrier, since the longer the shield is up the better.


----------



## Vai (May 26, 2010)

see ? Lyra agrees with me


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2010)

When your tanking with the soldier in durance is better than duration


----------



## The World (May 27, 2010)

Geth shield boost > everything, even Reaper Mass Effect fields.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

so _THAT'S_ how the reapers are going down.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

just kidding, these "reapers" might not even exist.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Oh you guys... Weave is the superior special for solider. That's how I did it.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

getting my ass kicked at horizon


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

_Yeeeeah_.... Horizon is the worst part. I had to turn off my 360 for a day.. and get back into it the next day or I would have destroyed a controller.   Would not play Insanity on that part ever again.


----------



## Tim (May 27, 2010)

It wasn't as stressing with Insanity-Infiltrator. Any other class and I wanna strangle myself, but can't because my control is wireless.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

yeah, well, just cleared Horizon. 

I ran around a truck for 10 minutes while the boss tried to kill me


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

Horizon is worth it


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Horizon sucks.. I mean you beat the hard ass battle and then your buddy from ME1 shits on your party. Shit was gay if you ask me. By the end of Horizon I felt exactly like how Shepard did... I've had enough of that damn colony.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

Exactly 

bitch Alenko, me killing the bosses for 30 minutes and he just shows up at the end like it was nothing
 I'm so dumping him


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

ashley was a bitch anyway


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

oh wow, cleared the Tali Recruitment without dying.


feels good.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

Do Miranda's quest..  I had to so my maleshep can romance her.  .. and Garrus too so he will live on in ME3.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

tali romance


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> tali romance



It's all about Garrus man. He's the only one who could win over Shepard after Kaiden died in that explosion (granted that relationship was never consummated).


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Do Miranda's quest..  I had to so my maleshep can romance her.  .. and Garrus too so he will live on in ME3.



doing it now actually.


I'm with Tali romance.

but this play is all about garrus,


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

garrus is only a bro.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

well... its just that he has reach.. and my fem has flexibility.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

I dont do fem runs


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

fems are awesome


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

not when your a real man.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> not when your a real man.


I can't imagine playing through the game as Male shep, just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

Real men play as men.


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

dem fems look dem better


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> dem fems look dem better



maybe if your into giraffe necks


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

you don't see it with the new clothes.


wow, getting thanes sure was a hell of a ride.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I just couldn't play as female Shepard, its way to weird for me 

I still gotta play through and not cheat on whatshername...... and then play through ME1 without getting with anyone, then playing through ME2 and get as close as I can to Samara and hopefully get with her in 3. I really really liked her and I was so pissed I couldn't romance her in 2


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> I just couldn't play as female Shepard, its way to weird for me
> 
> I still gotta play through and not cheat on whatshername...... and then play through ME1 without getting with anyone, *then playing through ME2 and get as close as I can to Samara and hopefully get with her in 3. I really really liked her and I was so pissed I couldn't romance her in 2*



Just made me want her more

Femshep is great for playign as a renegade but she sounds to bitchy to be a paragon


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Femshep is great for playign as a renegade but she sounds to bitchy to be a paragon



true.

and I killed samara.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> true.
> 
> and I killed samara.



you fell to morrinth's freaky charm?


----------



## Vai (May 27, 2010)

I was on my renegade path... and nothing could stop me from staying that way.

*hero pose*

too bad the game glitches and the sound goes away at that part.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I didn't kill Samara on purpose  I thought she would of been a great team leader....


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> I didn't kill Samara on purpose  I thought she would of been a great team leader....



that's how i lost thane the first time


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2010)

FemShep hate? Unacceptable.


----------



## Corran (May 28, 2010)

I don't hate FemShep, I just can't relate to her so I can't play as her. If I was a female I'm sure I'd play as her though.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FemShep hate? Unacceptable.



its not hate, i just prefer the superior Manshep


----------



## Bluth (May 28, 2010)

FemShep is the better Shephard imo, stronger VA, I've never really understood how guys could be so insecure as to not try and play from both perspectives, FemShep turn out to be pretty kickass. 

MaleShep is nice too though, he definitely has the better romance in Tali, and his VA improved on the first ME.


----------



## Awesome (May 28, 2010)

I'm gonna buy another 360 just to replay Mass Effect. My 360 RROD'd way too many times and I just kept the HDD and threw it out. Now should I get the elite or arcade, I don't mind spending some money either.


----------



## Bluth (May 28, 2010)

^The Mass Effect series is the reason why I decided to get a 360 over a PS3, ever since I saw the demos and the vids for the first ME I was convinced that this would be the best franchise of the new generation of games, and imo I was vindicated.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

when miranda gets loyal..... does she walk on air ?

Cuz my miranda is walking on air and on invisible covers for 30 minutes


----------



## Velocity (May 28, 2010)

Vai said:


> when miranda gets loyal..... does she walk on air ?
> 
> Cuz my miranda is walking on air and on invisible covers for 30 minutes



She's just happy.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

well, that's good to know.

still, she was like 3 meters above me 

ill take a crappy pic.





flying miranda!


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Datass gives her wings.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

Bluth said:


> FemShep is the better Shephard imo, stronger VA,
> 
> MaleShep is nice too though, he definitely has the better romance in Tali, and his VA improved on the first ME.



i Disagree , fem shep always sounds ether bored or condescending even in an average conversation, to the point that its borderline Narm


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 28, 2010)

Bluth said:


> FemShep is the better Shephard imo, stronger VA, I've never really understood how guys could be so insecure as to not try and play from both perspectives, FemShep turn out to be pretty kickass.
> 
> MaleShep is nice too though, he definitely has the better romance in Tali, and his VA improved on the first ME.



I've explained my thoughts on femshep to Boss before. Normally for every single game where I can play as either a male or female I usually go the female, but for ME male default Shep just feels so right.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i Disagree , fem shep always sounds ether bored or condescending even in an average conversation, to the point that its borderline Narm



I disagree. I don't think she sounds bored.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I've explained my thoughts on femshep to Boss before. Normally for every single game where I can play as either a male or female I usually go the female, but for ME male default Shep just feels so right.



default Shep obviously feels right... as it should, but custom males just don't look so good, though I made an awesome one.


but then again, since its a game where you can easily play more than 2 or 3 times, playing with everyone is just a blast.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Fem Shep always sounds like she literally has a stick up her ass and is willing to yank it out and shove it up anyone else's ass who happens to cross her or look at her funny.

And also up Garrus' for the kinky lovemakin'.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

....


is that bad ?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Garrus' take on FemShep:


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Bastila Shepard.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2010)

^ How does she find time to do her make up? 



Also FemShep VA is superior.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2010)

Though I usually have more playthroughs as a male Shepard, I have to agree, I think the female Shepard is the better voice actor...or would it be voice actress?


----------



## Lucius (May 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ How does she find time to do her make up?




*Spoiler*: __ 





sorry but i had to post this


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

Collector ship completed  


i died ... so much.


----------



## Proxy (May 28, 2010)

Hopefully not on the first part 

Use Morinth's ability when the Harbinger is in control


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

hmm, yeah the first part..

and I didn't have morinths yet.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 28, 2010)

Finally finished this game. The final boss was... annoying. The _little_ fucker just wouldn't stop moving.

Great game, but ME1 was more entertaining on a story level.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Finally finished this game. The final boss was... annoying. The _little_ fucker just wouldn't stop moving.
> 
> Great game, but *ME1 was more entertaining on a story level*.



Thank    you!


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

I semi agree with that too


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 28, 2010)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Finally finished this game. The final boss was... annoying. The _little_ fucker just wouldn't stop moving.
> 
> Great game, but ME1 was more entertaining on a story level.



why dose one gotta be better then the other cant we just say their just the same story


----------



## Bluth (May 28, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Great game, but ME1 was more entertaining on a story level.



I would sort of agree with this.  I thought the character loyalty missions were spectacular, and while the main story missions in ME2 were good the ending in ME1 was better than 2.  

I would say the collector ship was better than Feros or Noveria, but Virmire was better than anything in ME2.  Also Saren was a much better end boss than the 2's baby Reaper.  

It's mixed.  Personally I felt like Tali's loyalty mission was nothing short of excellence but then Tali is my favorite character in ME.  I also have to say that I liked working for the Alliance much more than Cerberus even if the Illusive Man is interesting and hearing Martin Sheen is great.  

Gameplay though ME2 shits on ME1, though it could use a bit more RPG elements.


In the end I think it's fair to say that everyone hopes that Bioware will take the best from both games and produces the best RPG in the history of the genre with ME3.  Really that's what my hope is, I'm hoping... almost expecting to be entertained by the best game I have ever witnessed, a perfect combination of story and gameplay that will live on as a testament to the hard work and care that has gone into the ME franchise.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2010)

ME2 story ending for me was far better then 1. ME1's made me say "Humm sequel should be cool to continue this story" where's ME2 ending made me say "Fuck can't wait for ME3!"


----------



## Bluth (May 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ME2 story ending for me was far better then 1. ME1's made me say "Humm sequel should be cool to continue this story" where's ME2 ending made me say "Fuck can't wait for ME3!"



I think ME2's ending was better in different ways.  I thought the last shot of seeing the reapers on the edge of space was better than seeing a shot of Shepard walking or in that heroic pose, but Saren was a better boss, plus seeing the alliance fleet coming in to save the day was pretty badass.  I don't know I love both games, I think I just liked saren much more than Harbinger or the collectors in general.  The music was much better in ME2 though.

This is like comparing a T-bone Steak to King Crab legs, I adore both.


----------



## Vai (May 29, 2010)

, I agree.

Saren was better as an antagonist but the suicide mission was delicious.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I think ME2's ending was better in different ways.  I thought the last shot of seeing the reapers on the edge of space was better than seeing a shot of Shepard walking or in that heroic pose, but Saren was a better boss, plus seeing the alliance fleet coming in to save the day was pretty badass.  I don't know I love both games, I think I just liked saren much more than Harbinger or the collectors in general.  The music was much better in ME2 though.
> 
> This is like comparing a T-bone Steak to King Crab legs, *I adore both*.



I do too... but ME2 makes me mad.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2010)

as awesome as Saren was

Harbinger gave us this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZzvvf1Sp7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2010)

....


----------



## Bluth (May 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I do too... but ME2 makes me mad.



I understand why it might make you mad, since it does take away from some of the RPG elements, but truly I think Bioware will learn from both games and give us something that takes the best from both games.  The only thing that I worry about is how Bioware is going to handle having so many characters that could possibly be in your party.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2010)

the only rpg element ME2 takes away is the stupid inventory system and i say good riddance

now  if  we could combine the a weapon modification system form me1 with he upgrade system from me2 it would be epic


----------



## Refused (May 29, 2010)

I am a huge fan of Mass Effect. While I loved ME2 to bits, I feel that it was disappointing in the story section. Not that it was a bad story or anything, but most of the game was spent getting squad members or doing their loyalty missions, which left little time for the real story. 

I hope we don't get a whole new squad in ME3, that would suck having to gather them up when I would rather the whole game be devoted to the story of the reapers (if it is the last ME game that is)


----------



## Vai (May 29, 2010)

Liara will def be a squad member.

I wish Aria was one too


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Aria is voiced by Carrie aka Trinity from Matrix.


----------



## Vai (May 29, 2010)

Aria and Wrex


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'll tell you one thing, Wrex would not end up as Aria's bitch like Patriach that's for sure.


----------



## Vai (May 29, 2010)

I love the story between Wrex and her


----------



## Son Goku (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _bioware are trolls_ 



*My face when I saw wrex*


*When I couldn't recruit him *


----------



## Haventh (May 30, 2010)

Akiyama said:


> I am a huge fan of Mass Effect. While I loved ME2 to bits, I feel that it was disappointing in the story section. Not that it was a bad story or anything, but most of the game was spent getting squad members or doing their loyalty missions, which left little time for the real story.
> 
> I hope we don't get a whole new squad in ME3, that would suck having to gather them up when I would rather the whole game be devoted to the story of the reapers (if it is the last ME game that is)



The purpose with ME 2 were to build a small army of sorts , i think. Get their loyalty for the last sequel. 

I don't want so many new squad mates in ME 3 either, perhaps some new and the return of old ones, while still having the ones we had in ME 2. If there will be missions for them as well i think we will look upon a pretty big game.




Zen-aku said:


> the only rpg element ME2 takes away is the stupid inventory system and i say good riddance
> 
> now  if  we could combine the a weapon modification system form me1 with he upgrade system from me2 it would be epic



I love it that they removed the options and all the loot. I really dislike going back and selling, turning things into omni gel and stuff. In ME 2 there are a few weapon upgrades, you can find parts for armors. Perfect for me, minimize the time i spend with looting, selling and such.

Yeah, that would be pretty sweet.

I just hope that Bioware doesn't listen too much to what the customers say. Professionals know best, and frankly , many of the ideas people suggest on the social.bioware forum is rather ridiculous.


----------



## Vai (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking... I mean, due to the suicide mission... 

can we really have partners from ME2 in ME3 ?
I mean, Any of them could've died during the mission so doesn't that mean that none of the partners in ME2 will have a big role in ME3 ?

I am sad.


----------



## Haventh (May 30, 2010)

I think they will have a big role in ME 3, what was all the point with building all that loyalty if it won't be used? Also, at the end after the suicide mission, you see Shepard walking trough the cargo bay in the Normandy, the squad mates nodding to him in respect.

Well, i am at least pretty sure that most of the companions in ME 2 will return, with a big role, the exception being Thane, since he is sick, and Mordin, cause he is really old for a Salarian, it all comes down to how long after ME 2 that ME 3 will take place.

Either way, i am sure Bioware will find out something smart. It is Bioware we are talking about here, Baldurs Gate 1&2, NWN 1, DA, ME 1 & 2,  MDK 2, KotOR, etc.


----------



## Vai (May 30, 2010)

Just imagine this, Imagine Garrus would have a big role in ME3.


but he died in ME2.

how would he have a big role if he died ?
how would he big your partner if he died ?


Its like Wrex in ME2, he couldn't be your partner because he could have died in ME1--


MAYBE


----------



## Haventh (May 30, 2010)

As i said, it is Bioware, i'm sure they will manage to fix something smart.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2010)

There's a couple ways they could do it.  

They could have a stand in (or a few different stand ins) for his role (think "As your strike-force commander we have your old friend Garrus" vs. "Meet Corporal Steven Smith he's one of humanities finest small-unit commanders, he'll be serving with you on this mission.").

Or they could go the let-down route, when you go to the Turian world that's under attack by Reapers there's an optional mission to save an area that's under heavy attack.  If Garrus lived he's there organizing the defense.  If he died then the neighborhood is destroyed before you even get there 

(Or they could go the utter-cop-out route and have some random group bring all the dead members that are important back to life  )


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2010)

Vai said:


> I was thinking... I mean, due to the suicide mission...
> 
> can we really have partners from ME2 in ME3 ?
> I mean, Any of them could've died during the mission so doesn't that mean that none of the partners in ME2 will have a big role in ME3 ?
> ...



the Team you put to gather  in me32 are in it for the long haul for the looks of it [with the exception of thane, Jack, and Samara]

well keep them don't worry


----------



## Pipe (May 30, 2010)

beware of the new ME2 squad member 

[YOUTUBE]jGldy-ABbsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (May 30, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's a couple ways they could do it.
> 
> They could have a stand in (or a few different stand ins) for his role (think "As your strike-force commander we have your old friend Garrus" vs. "Meet Corporal Steven Smith he's one of humanities finest small-unit commanders, he'll be serving with you on this mission.").
> 
> ...




I actually thought of the possibility that Cerberus would use the reaper making machine ( if you saved it) combined with its own tech to maybe bring back past members that died or make new human reapers to help against the actual reapers.

you know, reaper tech + cerberus tech= bring ppl back to life.


----------



## Vai (May 31, 2010)

Cleared insanity.


feels very good man.


----------



## Vai (May 31, 2010)

now for my next play.... 
anyone know a guide to kill everyone at the final mission?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 31, 2010)

Don't buy any upgrades for the ship.  And assign people to the jobs that are the least qualified.  Oh, and don't do the loyalty missions.


----------



## Vai (May 31, 2010)

I feel so deviant


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> , I agree.
> 
> Saren was better as an antagonist but the suicide mission was delicious.



Saren had a much better character and thus made a better antagonist

you could personify your enemy, the harbringer was more like a mini boss who'd slip through your fingers all the time and in the end you don't even get to kill him.

you get some shitty baby reaper to kill

so unsatisfying

you better get to play some mini game in ME3 where you pilot your Normandy and shoot a few reapers down 

and then get to fucking kill the harbringer on foot and in person 

if they don't do it, Bioware seriously lost on how to make rpgs eg


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

no no no, the good guys don't have a chance. ME3 will start all calm in a planet ... and then sheppard dies, and he gets rebuilt by reapers.

and you work for da reapers,

or for the shadow broker.
one or the other.


/joke


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

^ 

Actually I wouldn't be surprised if the story is like that. BioFail...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2010)

Personally I thought Saren was a very poor character typical of Biofail villains 

Just like the Collectors  They're both being mind controlled by the Reapers.

Ah mind control. What would Bioware do without it?


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^
> 
> Actually I wouldn't be surprised if the story is like that. BioFail...



I should be careful about what I post 




RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Ah mind control. What would Bioware do without it?



They would get laid much less


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

_LOL_... Ancient evil comes to destroy mankind.  


Sounds like _ALL_ Bioware games.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

so I sexed garrus the other day.

A FOREHEAD BUMP ? 

granted, very cute, but still.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Now you know why I MAD.  

Everyone else get's to get down and dirty and with Garrus you get a headbump...  Foooooking Bioware.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

what about Tali? 



they didn't even let us see her face 



----
I love the Quarian at eternity!

" _My suit has vibrators. _"


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2010)

Tali looked like a sex beast
The way she jumped on top of Shepard


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Personally I thought Saren was a very poor character typical of Biofail villains



He's fleshed out in the novel but why the fuck should we have to buy peripheral reading material to enjoy a character?

I hate when great villains are set up only to fall off the face of the game for 3/4s of it until the end.

----------------------------------

Vai brings up a scary point. What plot reason can ME3 give for a character creation scene without rehashing the Shepard dying thing? That said, if ME3 does have a "The Reapers aren't evil! You must save them!" twist, I'm leading my own suicide mission on Bioware's headquarters.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

they could give you a mirror to change appearance


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

*Adonis*:              If that happens... I'm going to Canada and kill the fuckers who though that was a great idea. _CASEY HUDSON_.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

New ME2 DLC gonna be the pre-episodes for ME3 right? Good idea.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it? I thought the next one was gonna be about the Geth? Does that have something to do with ME3?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2010)

Mass Effect 3 is going to have MULTIPLAYER!!!  



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31g0YE61PLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

LIES!!!!!!!

This better be for a Mass Effect MMO, and not these games.  Hopefully they'll finish the story as single player and then decide to make an MMO just to milk the franchise.  Kinda like what they're doing with The Old Republic.

Can't wait to see Boss's reaction to this...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2010)

It's likely in preparation for an ME MMO in a few years time. It's what the people want, but we all know what Bioware thinks of it's fanbase


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

.... though I would cum buckets for a co-op.

im not much into multiplayer for the rest.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 3 is going to have MULTIPLAYER!!!



Already knew this was gonna happen when EA announced that all of their games coming out from 2011 onwards will have a multiply player function. As long as it doesn't interfere with the 1 player mode I will be ok with this.. since Bioware is almost dead to me. :ho


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

If there were a multiplayer,

you could play with Garrus


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't want co-op...in my opinion, what makes Mass Effect great is that it's _your _Shepard.  It's _your_ decisions that mold the storyline...why would you want someone else intruding in your game?  

If they make it so the second player can't make decisions, it might work...but then I think it would feel really bland, a lot like how the co-op worked in Fable II.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

one would be the main shepard.
and the other would be partner in combat shepard


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2010)

Once the Shepard trilogy is over, anything is possible for Bioware to do regarding a new ME series  Considering their use of the old republic in Star Wars lore it's very plausible that the next project, MMo or not, would be based upon the First Contact War, which hasn't really been expanded on. That's only for humans though, there's the whole Krogan/Turian war and then the inner Krogan wars when in trying to kill each other they nuked Tuchanka to shit and it still hasn't recovered thousands of years later when Shep goes there.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

this is so hilarious.

spoilers for end game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> one would be the main shepard.
> and the other would be partner in combat shepard



Kinda like that N64 game, Jet Force Gemini.  If you do co-op, then second player is just some nameless robot with a gun...not very personalized, and honestly I think being able to add your own touch to your Shepard is what makes Mass Effect so awesome.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 3 is going to have MULTIPLAYER!!!





Mass effect with TDM or Capture the Flag does not sound too appealing.  As for Co-op, I could care less as I would not use it.  Another player will only just slow me down.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Kinda like that N64 game, Jet Force Gemini.  If you do co-op, then second player is just some nameless robot with a gun...not very personalized, and honestly I think being able to add your own touch to your Shepard is what makes Mass Effect so awesome.



hey hey hey .

Legion is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> one would be the main shepard.
> and *the other would be partner in combat* shepard



Who the fuck would want to play as that.  I'm fucking commander Shepard and no one else. 

I bet it will be some shitty mutiplayer online with your custom Shepard... wait.. if that's it. Sort of want.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

I assume.. YOUR FRIENDS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

lol.. You Vai?  You wanna play as someone else?  I'm sorry but all my buddies has their own "_waifu_" or "_husbando_" in Mass Effect that they wont give up. Playing as 2nd Shepard means no story. Shit sucks bro.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol.. You Vai?  You wanna play as someone else?  I'm sorry but all my buddies has their own "_waifu_" or "_husbando_" in Mass Effect that they wont give up. Playing as 2nd Shepard means no story. Shit sucks bro.



You can play it lots of times before co-oping


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> You can play it lots of times before co-oping



... oh..ok...  but I get to be Main Shep all the time. I want to wear the pants in this relationship. All the time.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

you would never take them off ?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

.... you wish.  Im calling the shots.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm calling the pants,


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

No.. Im already wearing the pants.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, and I am calling them for me.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 3 is going to have MULTIPLAYER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> Yes, and I am calling them for me.


R U ME?!?!?! 



Pipe said:


> Ciupy said:
> 
> 
> > Mass Effect 3 is going to have MULTIPLAYER!!!
> ...


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> R U ME?!?!?!



★★ ◕‿◕      ★★


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> this is so hilarious.
> 
> spoilers for end game


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

Vai said:


> hey hey hey .
> 
> Legion is awesome.



Didn't say Legion wasn't awesome...talking about the robot in Jet Force Gemini who can only shoot...hell, I don't even think he could wander off on his own, he had to follow player one.

And my roommate thinks multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 would be awesome...but then again, he is in love with the Hammerhead, so I don't value his opinion.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Didn't say Legion wasn't awesome...talking about the robot in Jet Force Gemini who can only shoot...hell, I don't even think he could wander off on his own, he had to follow player one.
> 
> And my roommate thinks multiplayer in Mass Effect 3 would be awesome...but then again, he is in love with the Hammerhead, so I don't value his opinion.



I got Legion when I was like 80% done with the game and he was with me the rest of the way even on the suicide mission, that's how awesome he is to me.

He's that awesome that I dropped Grunt, Thane and Mordin for his ass.

Never Garrus. 

Though I did contemplate it. 


And I think ME3 multiplayer would be badass. Infiltrator + Widow = BOOM HEADSHOT!

Either that or some sweet Biotic moves like Warp and Singularity. 

Cast Slam on prepubescent children talking shit, fuck yes.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

Legion is probably my favourite partner.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

I just wish we could have gotten him earlier in the game...I would have liked to have recruited Tali with Legion in my party...


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

That .. can be achieved though... can it ?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2010)

Pc mods mah boi.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

damn those youtube vids.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2010)

you just wish you could pc all day.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

my pc can't run any game made pos-2002


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

I have ME2 on PC... :ho


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

I have pictures of ME2 on the pc.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

.... so I guess you are me after all.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

yes 



no prize, and TalixShepard.

looks like my first play.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the WP with everyone in it.  Including _DA PRIIIIZE_. BUT I am too lazy to find it.. so have this instead.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

.....

talk about fisting.

...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

I don;t understand why some chick dig Thane... I really don't. If they romanced him it's for all the wrong reason.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

he has style and he's very caring.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I don;t understand why some chick dig Thane... I really don't. If they romanced him it's for all the wrong reason.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

No... no Thane for me. 

I mean SERIOUSLY ...... His soul name.. he only has one... don't those fangirls stop to think and say.. "Hey he probably called his wife his soul name Siha as well." 

Not so romantic now is it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah yes, "Multiple Soul Names"



We have dismissed those claims


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

...        

I am sure there's "multiple soul names. "


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Ah yes, "Multiple Soul Names"
> 
> 
> 
> We have dismissed those claims



god dammit, what was the joke Grunt said ?
I forgot.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

IDK but Kasumi does the "air quotes" as well.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I have the WP with everyone in it.  Including _DA PRIIIIZE_. BUT I am too lazy to find it.. so have this instead.


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't see much point to it though,

get it," point " , ah nevermind


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

What's with the quotes?  I know the in game context, but wha?  Also, I cry cuz my box is fried and I've only played ME2 1.6 times.  Fucking red ring....

And I agree, Legion should've b een there the first time I went to the Citadel.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

^ It started with that Turian guy.....

Anyways, when is the next DLC due? I need more Mass Effuck fuel..


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

what is this?


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

Geth do not infiltrate.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Geth do not intentionally infiltrate


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

Geth Shield > Barrier.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Get the fuck out of here.



and go get Mass Effect 2 PC.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

No way son goku.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

stop being pathetic.

Mass Effect 2 PC is almost as good as tali romance.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

but I can have tali romance.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

But it can be Tali and Tali romance on PC.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

MIND FUCKING BLOWN.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

I know right?


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

Indeed.

only thing that can beat girl on girl is more girl on girl.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

besides tali > all other romance choices.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

true... true.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Even if Boss disagrees it is fact


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> besides tali > all other romance choices.



'Cept Garrus. Mordin actually has to give you painkillers 'cause Garrus is so well hung.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

One cannot deny Tali's adorable mannerisms when she's in loooooove.



--------
I actually didn't get that Mordin conversation, Mordin stoped talking to me after he sang


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Garrus IS ONLY A BRO.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

EXACTLY!



unless I'm playing with fem.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

Unless nothing boy.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

fems need love too!


oh.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

fems can have thane.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

thane? no way


all the females want BLASTO.

true fucking story.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

lol blasto                              .


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

this would be my team for ME3

Shepard, Liara, Blasto, Aria, Parasini and that quarian chick who has vibrators installed in her suit.


oh and that God Volus biotic guy from ME2.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2010)

he is a biotic god and all.


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

one cannot deny his godness.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

ahahahha , exactly pipe.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

Do not want.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2010)

you can't defy a god, especially a volus god


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

Embrace his biotics, Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

NEVAAAR!!!


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

he's so kind


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually had him killed on my first run. Opps.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2010)

enkindle this vai


----------



## Vai (Jun 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I actually had him killed on my first run. Opps.



you evil 


i killed him on te second.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I actually had him killed on my first run. Opps.



SCANDALOUS! HE IS A GREAT BIOTIC WIND...........GOD.......ERR........THING!


----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I actually had him killed on my first run. Opps.



you committed deicide


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 2, 2010)

270 pages and I'd bet at least 95% are injokes and everyone teasing Boss 

...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

.........


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

This will cheer you up Shoko. :33

DATASS AND DEM HIPZ.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

DEM MODS. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxKf0CnXsxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

FemShep voice for Garrus...


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

fappitiy fap fap


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FemShep voice for Garrus...



DEM BITCHES. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKSdZp1mA6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FemShep voice for Garrus...



GarrusXGarrus?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> GarrusXGarrus?



... now this is getting interesting.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Tali x Liara.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

I want Garrus doing that dance..


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

he doesn't have flexibility.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

... but he has reach.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

but you can't dance with reach.


you can make other people _dance_ though


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

He can dance with his reach... Ive seen it before.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Garrus tits or GTFO.

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

your fantasies dont count.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Be prepare to suck my diicks.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

That armor is gay and you have multiple dicks?


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

It also needs moar Biotic God x Garrus action.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

U MAD WORLD? I have a diick for each of you.. so you guys don't have to switch heads.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

we need biotic god X everyone.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

My only Biotic God is Kaidan.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

I MAD BOSS. 

I'm mad there isn't more Biotic God dancing x Garrus dry humping.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My only Biotic God is Kaidan.



*spits in general direction*


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My only Biotic God is Kaidan.



eww, kaidan,

he just leaves you like there on Horizon.

buhuuh.


glad I shat on his relation by forehead bumping garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

The World said:


> *spits in general direction*


OH YOU VERY MAD!  



Vai said:


> eww, kaidan,
> 
> he just leaves you like there on Horizon.
> 
> ...



HE WILL COME BACK TO ME IN ME3..  .. don;t talk about my Biotic God like that..  


...


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

he's a biotic... bitch


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh My Biotic bitch..


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

well, yes.

but he's not a full biotic. he's half biotic.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

*snickers* L2's. 

HE CAN'T HANG OUT WITH ME AND MY SUPER DUPA L5's!!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> well, yes.
> 
> but he's not a full biotic. he's half biotic.


He is still my Biotic God.  



The World said:


> *snickers* L2's.
> 
> HE CAN'T HANG OUT WITH ME AND MY SUPER DUPA L5's!!



*Bitch please*... if you listened to Kaidan he tells you L2s are the strongest...


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah, but you want to shmex him and he's like.. oh no baby, my head hurts.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> yeah, but you want to shmex him and he's like.. oh no baby, my head hurts.



Then I'll rape him in his sleep.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

then he wont contribute.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> He is still my Biotic God.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitch please*... if you listened to Kaidan he tells you L2s are the strongest...



Pffff That was in ME1 compared to L3's and L4's or whatchamacallsits.

In ME2 *NEW TECHNOLOGY BITCH!*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> then he wont contribute.


He will... because Garrus will be watching.  



The World said:


> Pffff That was in ME1 compared to L3's and L4's or whatchamacallsits.
> 
> In ME2 *NEW TECHNOLOGY BITCH!*


That new _Technology_ gave you thermal clips as well. WTF  man..  Fucking gay.  Being new doesn't make it superior.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

You're right..........THANKS FOR RUINING MY DAY SHOKO!


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

The ammo was a good idea.

At least, I liked it.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

You like anything that's shiny Vai.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

where is the shiny? 

I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Shiny geth trying to hide there FABULOUSNESS!


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

hey look, that's where I nuked ashley.


5 times.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

I nuked her 7 times just for good measure.

And Boss Kaidan doesn't love you. 



Btw he's blind from seeing Ashley naked.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

The World said:


> You're right..........THANKS FOR RUINING MY DAY SHOKO!


You're welcome.  



Vai said:


> The ammo was a good idea.
> At least, I liked it.


Go kill yourself. 



The World said:


> And Boss Kaidan doesn't love you.


I OBJECT! Of course he loves me.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OG1IeyGOfY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

DEM LEGS.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck Kaidan. I just want _THE PRIZEEEEEEEEEEEE_~


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

your doing it right


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

PH GOD! WTF HAVE YOU DONE! CANNOT UNSEE!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Combining my goodies Garrus with Jacob. _BLEEEH!_ You guys suck.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm doing it right.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what happens when ME2 hype dies down. Scary pics get uploaded


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

The hype lives on in all our hearts.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2010)

And everytime we watch the launch trailer.

I still think that's my favorite launch trailer to date.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2010)

^Best fucking gaming trailer everrrrr!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2010)

I still remember when I first watched it...the music made it so tight.  For the next two hours, all you could hear coming from my room or my roommates' room was the trailer playing over and over.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah the trailer was pretty Boss... especially the theatrical one with all dem nice pixels.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

someone link please


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favorite trailer. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLhptv1yYMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

DAT TRAILER...  

I came so hard when I first saw it.... now I just cry. 

Also I thought Thane, Shep, and Grunt were gonna hold hands at the end there.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, oh wow that was awesome, most of those scenes appear at the begining of the game.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Second favorite trailer. 

"Killing is an art and I am a master."  YEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCQ4eCQoJSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

^ I wanted a Garrus Trailer like that. But Bioware didn't deliver.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

Begin: Suicide mission.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

This is delicious.

I didn't even have people to escort Doctor chakwas


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

^ they gonna die.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

Excelent.

I'm killing everyone, Boss.


---
damn.. I could have easily recruited Grunt and Legion and kill them aswell.



Hey Miranda.

Hold the line.

Good luck.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

How did you not recruit Grunt? If you leave him in his pod he will be consider as a_ surviving member_.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ I wanted a Garrus Trailer like that. But Bioware didn't deliver.



Because Garrus' inclusion in the game was supposed to be kept a secret until he took off his helmet


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> DAT TRAILER...
> 
> I came so hard when I first saw it.... now I just cry.
> 
> Also I thought Thane, Shep, and Grunt were gonna hold hands at the end there.



lol. That would have made a good ending. Preferably with a rainbow over the Collector ship.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Because Garrus' inclusion in the game was supposed to be kept a secret until he took off his helmet


LIEZ AND DAMNATION. 



Koppachino said:


> lol. That would have made a good ending. Preferably with a rainbow over the Collector ship.


I would pay to see that.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How did you not recruit Grunt? If you leave him in his pod he will be consider as a_ surviving member_.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, since I'm gonna kill shepard aswell, I didn't thought about it.

I also didn't recruit zaeed and legion.





edit


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, everyone and shepard dead , ahaha this was cool in a morbid way.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Shepard's death was sad...  

I guess since Grunt was the only surviving member your Shep died as well.. since you need at least 2 people to survive.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm gonna write a quick guide if someone is interested in killing everyone.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

aHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... oh ok.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2010)

I was actually talking about this trailer:



But the others are pretty tight too.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

Hm... Can more than 1 people die at holding the line ?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was actually talking about this trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> But the others are pretty tight too.



I remember that trailer... but I never played a game with Ashley alive in ME2 soooo..  



Vai said:


> Hm... Can more than 1 people die at holding the line ?



I think only one dies.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

then I think you either have to choose between Grunt or Legion.
I'm not sure its possible to kill them all if you have both.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> then I think you either have to choose between Grunt or Legion.
> I'm not sure its possible to kill them all if you have both.



You crazy.  Here's what I did.

I sold Legions, did no upgrade tot he ship, Jack Thane & Tali died on the ship. Send Jacob to the vent to die, 2nd leader is Samara, she dies. Miranda as Biotic leader, Grunt gets taken away by bees. Moridin held the line but couldn't so he died. Take Miranda and Garrus to fight reaper. They both die. Joker is a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Shep Dies. The end.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

you call me crazy but then you sold legion 
and samara doesn't die if you kill Jacob in the vents

and my list is more detailed


----------



## Bluth (Jun 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was actually talking about this trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> But the others are pretty tight too.



That's the one I was thinking about as well.  IMO it's the best trailer ever for a game, I watched it like 8 times in a row when it came out.  I can only imagine what the trailer for ME3 is going to be like.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> you call me crazy but then you sold legion
> and samara doesn't die if you kill Jacob in the vents
> 
> and my list is more detailed



Oh I wasn't trying to make a list.  But YES.. Samara dies as 2nd team leader... you know the part where they get shot._ BUT_ The chosen teammate will only die there if you didn't use an escort the crew back to the ship. You need at least 1 teammate to hold the line.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

so, as I was saying, she won't die there 


WAIT A MINUTE. that means If the second team leader dies... then you can recruit legion and grunt and choose one of them to be the leader so that... goddamit now I'm confused....

I'll post what I did anyway.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> so, as I was saying, she won't die there



It took you an HOUR to write this?


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _How to kill your whole team during the final mission._ 





*Do not Recruit Zaeed/Kasumi. *( I don't have the Kasumi DLC but you know, anyway)
*Do not Upgrade the Normandy.
Don't do Loyalty missions. ( see :Except **** )


*1. *Recruit- Garrus, Mordin, Grunt ( do not wake him up yet ), Jack.
Do Horizon.

*2.* Recruit- Tali, Thane, Samara.
Do collector ship or

*see:****

*3.* Do Reaper IFF
3.1 Get Legion. 
( You will have to *choose between* waking up *Grunt* or Getting *Legion* to join you, I'm not sure its possible to kill them both. )
Send Legion to Cerberus if you woke up Grunt.
Recruit Legion if you don't want to wake up Grunt. ( but you must choose Legion against Oculus )

Or just don't recruit either of them and everything will be fine. ( except the crew... they will die, but then again.. .eh, you're already killing everyone )


*4.* Lanch Suicide Mission.

Normandy:
- *Jack dies*.
- Choose Tali and Legion ( or Samara/Mordin/Miranda, if you woke up Grunt) to fight Oculus.
- *Thane Dies*.
-* Garrus dies*.

C. Base:
- Send Jacob to tubes. *Jacob Dies*.
- Choose Samara to Fire team leader ( doesn't matter, Jacob will die anyway )

- Choose Miranda for Biotic Leader
- Choose Samara to Fire Team Leader ( I think its impossible for her to die anyway because of lack of team members) correction: BUT it may be possible for her to die if you choose both Legion and Grunt... but its just CONFUSING ... so don't choose both.

- Choose *Legion or Grunt* to escort the team. ( this is where they die )
- If you don't have either, no one will escort the team due to lack of members and the rest of the crew will die.


- *Tali or Mordin* will die by bee kidnap.

- Take the survivor/Miranda and Samara to the final battle. *They die.*
- Let the other one hold the line. *Glorious death*.

- ???

- PROFIT.



*note: **** 

Eventually, you may need to do some Loyalty missions before advancing in the story ( Collector Ship, Reaper IFF...I dunno if assignments count, I was rushing thru most of it) or if you want the crew of the normandy to die.
if you want, you can do these missions:

-Jack's ( she'll die anyway in the ship )
-Miranda's l ( side with Jack and don't gain her loyalty )
-Thane's ( he'll die on the ship, as long you don't choose him to fight Oculus)
-Garrus's ( just like Thane, but you have to fight Oculus with Tali (and legion if you recruited him) )
-Tali's ( deliver her father's data so that she doesn't get loyal )
-Jacob's ( since he's gonna die in the tuuuuuuuubes )






It got way too complicated, I can't make long posts without confusing myself and other people .

ANYWAY, if you don't want complicated. Just don't get Grunt and Legion.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

> - Garrus dies.



              .


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

I said Everyone dies


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

In my game everyone including Shep dies but Garrus... Garrus got on the Normandy and disappears with no death scene.


----------



## Vai (Jun 3, 2010)

oh youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was actually talking about this trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> But the others are pretty tight too.



"Pretty tight?" More like 1000000000000000x betterererer. 



Vai said:


> you call me crazy but then you sold legion
> and samara doesn't die if you kill Jacob in the vents
> 
> and my list is more detailed



I accidentally sold legion on my evil bitch fem Shep run. 

I was like "fuck" when I sold him......then "ah cool" when I got paid......then "fuck I don't want to start the whole game over again" when I didn't want to start the whole game over again to get legion again.

I really wanted to piss off the Quarians with Legion too.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2010)

Vai said:


> oh youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



It's true though.. since I have ME2 on PC I will record that fooking ending... you'll all see..


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

*And we never saw Boss again.*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

I will only disappear if ME3 consist of Shep dieing and the reapers revives Shep. Then Shep is froce to work for the Reapers. 

 Only then I will disappear. Probably due to the fact I'll be in jail for killing the guy who came up with that_ SWEET _idea.


----------



## materpillar (Jun 4, 2010)

I just beat ME2.  I didn't read any walkthroughs or anything.  I ended up getting Garrus and half the crew killed.

I sent Garrus down the pipe.  I thought Garrus was a tech guy.  He had techy abilities in the first Mass Effect.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 4, 2010)

First time I played it, I played without any walkthru and got the perfect ending. Now I can't duplicate it... I lost the Salarien Docter... 

I think ME3 has all the ingredients to be the best of the series as well as the most Epic. You have the chance for a love triangle... We may finally see Tali's face. We may see the Shadow Broker.Hopefully we can travel to more then 4 planets, hopefull some of the planets from ME1. Maybe even finally touchdown on Earth... You know its bound to happen. 

Did anybody notice how the star behind the illusive man  is Yellow (I guess basic Star color) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But at the end it Blue?




I thought it was interesting, and may have meaning.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

FYI the star turns blue if you destroy collectors base, and red if you keep it. 

Also, we will go to Earth in ME3. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Casey Hudson said we will go to Earth in the ME series but he didn't say which one.. so only ME3 is left. Reapers are gonna attack Earth. I called it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't want to go to Earth...screw Earth, no one cares about it.

Actually...I might want to go to Earth as my Earth-born Shepard...meet up with my old gang and what not.


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2010)

i wanna go to earth, I figured it would be involved in ME3


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2010)

Pfft I really want to see Earth and how it looks like in the MEverse..

Hopefully we shall finally get the full backstory of the Reapers in ME3 as well..


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2010)

You shall not use "quotes" for the Reapers.

You remind me of those nonbelievers in the Council..


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2010)

well, THEY have dismissed that claim.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2010)

Vai said:


> well, THEY have dismissed that claim.



Those morons should be the first fed to the Reapers when they invade.

And I actually sacrificed so many human ships to save those bastards..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't want to go to Earth...screw Earth, no one cares about it.
> 
> *Actually...I might want to go to Earth as my Earth-born Shepard...meet up with my old gang and what not*.



AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! That's a good joke. Bioware is some lazy mutha fookers.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 4, 2010)

You can go the sol system.

hahaha only the moon dickheads.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! ..... oh wait.


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2010)

At least you could Probe Ur.anus and EDI would make fun of you.

I lol'ed hard when I did.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

Really Comander?

Probing Uranus. 

Classic.


----------



## Vai (Jun 4, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2010)

I gotta give it to Bioware though.. they've got Jokes.. but I want my ME3 to become GOTY ALL YEARS. FUND IT BIOWARE.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 5, 2010)

What about Biggu Bosu, Bosu?


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2010)

Mass Effect with light sabers, Do want


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been trying to get alternate skins working on my Steam mass Effect 2

It isn't happening


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

When is that damn DLC coming out.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

So guys... how hot is Miranda in this pic? 



:fapfap


----------



## Proxy (Jun 6, 2010)

WHAT IS SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

oh Miranda


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

I like what I see.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2010)

bannable pic is bannable I believe.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

Boss liked it


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2010)

Exploitable material is exploitable


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah yes, " Miranda "


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

We have already dismissed those claims


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA!! MOAR!


----------



## Proxy (Jun 6, 2010)

I liek


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

Proxy, your sig would be hot if Jack was in her DLC clothes but without dem shades


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

The guy who did the photoshop image of Zero in your sig there.. I went to his DA.. and there is something wrong with him.  Nudes everywhere.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 6, 2010)

I wanna see 

Show me on MSN 

And you say something is wrong with HIM?

You're the one who drew 
Which I fapped too


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

BUT THEY AREnN'T NUDES.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

maybe they should be.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

*bangs table* MASS EFFECT NUDES!

*bangs table* WE WANNA SEE MASS EFFECT NUDES!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

I will never draw nudes of Garrus is FemShep..  That's just.. to much faps. 

However, I will consider drawing nudes of Kaidan and FemShep. :fapfapfap


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

femshep and liara please.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

.... No.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

...... I don't accept your no.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! AS OF DOING THAT IS GONNA MAKE ME DRAW IT.


----------



## Vai (Jun 6, 2010)

..... yes


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

U WISH SON.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! AS OF DOING THAT IS GONNA MAKE ME DRAW IT.



I HAVE FULL PARAGON AND RENEGADE YOU CAN'T STOP MY SUBTLE CHARM SHOKO!

*makes shoko kill herself and falls through cool glass window beneath ala Saren*

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Proxy (Jun 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Proxy, your sig would be hot if Jack was in her DLC clothes but without dem shades



I'm digging that outfit as well, but dem shades 

And Jack's awesome in anything (or nothing) she wears 



The Boss said:


> The guy who did the photoshop image of Zero in your sig there.. I went to his DA.. and there is something wrong with him.  Nudes everywhere.



Indeed. He does quite a lot of nude art. I'm glad this was one that wasn't bare, since it's some fine work


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2010)

Sucks this game isnt out for ps3, really sucks.


----------



## Vai (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah yes, " PS3 ".


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

The World said:


> I HAVE FULL PARAGON AND RENEGADE YOU CAN'T STOP MY SUBTLE CHARM SHOKO!
> 
> *makes shoko kill herself and falls through cool glass window beneath ala Saren*
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


WHY YOU TRYING TO KILL ME?  



Proxy said:


> Indeed. He does quite a lot of nude art. I'm glad this was one that wasn't bare, since it's some fine work


. DA PRIIIIIIZE. 

Vaginas. VAGINAS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Vai (Jun 7, 2010)

where are they and how can I gain acess to them ?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey gays. 



I don't believe it.. but the thought of being able to choose to work for the Alliance or Cerberus.... I sort of want to believe.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FYI the star turns blue if you destroy collectors base, and red if you keep it.
> 
> Also, we will go to Earth in ME3. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Casey Hudson said we will go to Earth in the ME series but he didn't say which one.. so only ME3 is left. Reapers are gonna attack Earth. I called it.


ahhhhh thanks, good looking out! Yeah Earth in part 3 would be mean.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hey gays.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it.. but the thought of being able to choose to work for the Alliance or Cerberus.... I sort of want to believe.



hmmmmm... Sounds great if its true. I could def see it happening like that.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, you've found my post


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> hmmmmm... Sounds great if its true. I could def see it happening like that.


Like if you saved the reapers base in ME2 you can save Earth in ME3...  



Proxy said:


> Oh, you've found my post


You wish.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, you've found my post


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

Wait... what's going on..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 7, 2010)

Earth declares war on Reaperz 

Thunderbirds are go! 

I approve only if I get to declare war on Casey Hudson too


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

_SOSOSOSOSOOSSOSOSOOOooo_... ME3 will feel like it's a stand alone game just like ME2 did. 



> Q: Mass Effect 3 was announced some time ago. But your work on ME2 showed that while the decision structure carried over, the story itself is fairly separate from the first game. Why is that?
> 
> A: All of the the Mass Effect titles standalone. The beginning of Mass Effect 2 is really meant to let players experience Mass Effect for the first time. We really want to look at Mass Effect 3 as a standalone title where the ending is going to feel satisfying.




IDK about this guys. Also, multi-player. 

Now Im sad. I don't know what to expect anymore.


----------



## Vai (Jun 7, 2010)

you do what you always do.


get naked fap to garrus and move on.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

Get ready to have a bitchfit. Either that or you will spend your life building a cyborg Kaiden to fuck.

Here's hoping Kaidan and Garrus and gang are all in the third and have a cool role to play.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

NAAAAAAAAAAH... I'll just go fap to Fallout Characters.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

DAT FAWKES.


----------



## Vai (Jun 7, 2010)

DAT CHARON.

bitch is freaking deadly.
and I love him.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

_DAAAAAAAAW_!! I HEART FAWKS! :33


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

dat jericho?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> dat jericho?



lol I blew up Jericho along with Megaton. Fuck that fucker.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 7, 2010)

ghouls burn. Sergeant RL3 and Dogmeat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

Check out my Shepard in action. 

[YOUTUBE]aJSexrUBUHI[/YOUTUBE]

Excuse the music, it was the song I was listening to at the time.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

What song is that? And luv da dress. 

Seriously though, the eyes freak me out. Looks like you're about to burn laser holes through Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

The song is by Ella Fitzgerald.. a popular singer in the 1950s era.  

I like the eyes... it makes my Shepard look like a cyborg... and you know them cyborgs.. :fapfapfap


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2010)

LAZOR EEEEEEEEEEYeS


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

VERY OPEN MINDED SHEPARD. :33'


.... BUTTLOCKS! I _HEAR_T KAIDAN!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 8, 2010)

:33 KAIDAN KANGY?


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2010)

all eyes on tali.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL Look at Tali's right hand. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> :33 KAIDAN KANGY?


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

WUUUT.. THATS NOT WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

DAT PC MASS EFFECT. 

Seriously I need to get a copy.......and DA too.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

We all should participate in some Twincest once in our lives. :33


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2010)

ahhahahahhahaha


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

The World said:


> We all should participate in some Twincest once in our lives. :33



.... Sort of want.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

It's not the same if it's only Kaiden Shoko. 

Unless you genetically alter yourself to be Kaiden's twin sister. :33


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2010)

The World said:


> lol I blew up Jericho along with Megaton. Fuck that fucker.


i took jericho and then blew up megaton.  and then let the ghouls take tenpenny.  I forget where i lived.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 8, 2010)

My ME2 copy finally got delivered. Fucking finally! I actually wanted to say more, but I forgot what. Gonna play.

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jun 8, 2010)

enjoy      .


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> My ME2 copy finally got delivered. Fucking finally! *I actually wanted to say more, but I forgot what.* Gonna play.
> 
> //HbS



I actually do that all the time. 

Enjoy greatness young padawan.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 8, 2010)

BTW Boss 

I got Kaidan and Ashley achievement on ME1  Next is Wrex Erex achievement for permanent health-regen


----------



## Proxy (Jun 9, 2010)

Tali looked like she was having a seizure.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> BTW Boss
> 
> I got Kaidan and Ashley achievement on ME1  Next is Wrex Erex achievement for permanent health-regen



MmMmMMMmmmmm... Kaidan.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2010)

lol Kaidan, I have to put my TV sound 20 times higher to hear him.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

I love his voice.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

He likes to whisper sweet nothings in your ear.


Then punch your balls with his mind.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2010)

well, if only he liked to whisper sweet nothings in my balls,

and then punch my ears, i could make an exception.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

^  LEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON! 



The World said:


> He likes to whisper sweet nothings in your ear.
> Then punch your balls with his mind.


... hmmm.. sort of want.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

He did that to me in ME2 Shoko........it hurt so much. 


BUT I GOT WANT YOU WANT SHOKES OHH YEAAAHHH HERE IT CUMMMMMMMS BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!



*METAL GEAR WREX!*


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2010)

just do not shoot at that shield like thing on the left.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

He will eat you before that happens. 

Or slap you with his monstrous 4 metal krogan testis.


----------



## Vai (Jun 9, 2010)

the question is, are they fertile?

wait, the problem was with the females ?
I never got that part.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL YES. *THIS PLEASES ME!*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2010)

Vai said:


> the question is, are they fertile?
> 
> wait, the problem was with the females ?
> I never got that part.



I'm leaning towards the females.  Because during Mordin's Loyalty quest, you find a dead female Krogan who was being experimented on.  I would guess that Maelon would know what he was trying to cure.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 10, 2010)

Just completed this game like the best game I've ever played in my life 

I let Thane and Legion die

but for some reason Miranda died on her own


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 10, 2010)

Consider it an accomplishment, she's possibly the hardest person to get killed on the game


----------



## The Boss (Jun 10, 2010)

How did you kill off Thane and Legions?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 11, 2010)

Legions was the hacking specialist and Thane went to protect Chakwas etc


----------



## Vai (Jun 11, 2010)

wait, legion is a good hacker, did your second team leader suck balls ?


unless your legion wasn't loyal


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 11, 2010)

Lawl, did you skip on the loyalty missions?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

lol He probably did.  After all.. he did bone Tali... didn't get his renegade or Paragon up 100%.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2010)

Overlord DLC set to come out June 15 for 560 points ($7).

I might pick it up...if I have enough points after that crazy sale Live is having.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)

June 15? I guess I'll get a cheap version.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 12, 2010)

Vai said:


> wait, legion is a good hacker, did your second team leader suck balls ?
> 
> 
> unless your legion wasn't loyal



Samara was my 2nd leader

and Legion was loyal 


Graham Aker said:


> Lawl, did you skip on the loyalty missions?



none of them  altho Miranda and Thane werent loyal 



The Boss said:


> lol He probably did.  After all.. he did bone Tali... didn't get his renegade or Paragon up 100%.



lies


----------



## Vai (Jun 12, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Samara was my 2nd leader
> 
> and Legion was loyal



yeah, samara can't be leader


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2010)

Vai said:


> yeah, samara can't be leader




//HbS


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jun 12, 2010)

I beat this game already, It was cool. I can't wait until the next one comes out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2010)

Already? It's been out since Feb. =p


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2010)

January 26th actually...a day that I will remember for a long time.

Day that my cousin's girlfriend dumped him because he didn't celebrate their six-month anniversary...he chose to play Mass Effect 2 instead.


----------



## Vai (Jun 12, 2010)

CORRECT OPTION WAS CORRECT.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 12, 2010)

i'll probably watch the Mass Effect movie before i ever play this series...I will judge whether or not to play based on the quality of the film


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> January 26th actually...a day that I will remember for a long time.
> 
> Day that my cousin's girlfriend dumped him because he didn't celebrate their six-month anniversary...he chose to play Mass Effect 2 instead.



Smart man, six months is *nothing* to celebrate...good riddance, lol.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'll probably watch the Mass Effect movie before i ever play this series...I will judge whether or not to play based on the quality of the film



thats like saying your going to watch the resident evil movies and then going to play resident evil 4 or 5.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> January 26th actually...a day that I will remember for a long time.
> 
> Day that my cousin's girlfriend dumped him because he didn't celebrate their six-month anniversary...he chose to play Mass Effect 2 instead.


6th month? Damn.. The wait for ME2 was .. what? 2 years? I think she could have waited.



RAGING BONER said:


> i'll probably watch the Mass Effect movie before i ever play this series...I will judge whether or not to play based on the quality of the film


Please die now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'll probably watch the Mass Effect movie before i ever play this series...I will judge whether or not to play based on the quality of the film



...Now why would you do that?  That's like...I don't know, it's too terrible to compare it to anything...




The Boss said:


> 6th month? Damn.. The wait for ME2 was .. what? 2 years? I think she could have waited.



She also wanted him to stop playing games and focus on her...good thing ME2 came out when it did, otherwise he might have done it and missed out on the rest of the series.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Already? It's been out since Feb. =p





forgotten_hero said:


> January 26th actually...a day that I will remember for a long time.


And the yarr! version was out like a whole week before the premiere. I know because I downlaoded it to see if it runs on my PC...

//HbS


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Ho, ho, ho!

Where's my Overlord DLC?

It's the 15th, and I want my new DLC.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Vai (Jun 15, 2010)

oh shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Biofail made me do it. Bunch of sellouts.  If it's awesome of course I'll play that shit on 360.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

I am at the marketplace, but I see no Overlord.

What foolishness is this?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Go to Game-addons and then go to new arrivals.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

Well... that was messed up to say the least.

Even as a dedicated Renegade, I chose Paragon at that point.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, seeing David with all those tubes in him, crying is just seriously so brutal, that I wanted to shoot that ass of a Doctor right there.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

is the dlc worth the $$?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> is the dlc worth the $$?



Yes and no. There are a LOT of Firewalker sequences here (including a rather easy boss fight).

But the enemies are mostly Geth, and for some reason Legion doesn't give 2 bits whether they are Geth (Seriously, I thought he would've had more lines since he's... you know, a Geth.)

But the ending is really powerful and dark.

So, your call. Honestly, just a sidequest to me, nothing big.

Now give me the Romance Pack DLC, Bioware!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Yes and no. There are a LOT of Firewalker sequences here (including a rather easy boss fight).
> 
> But the enemies are mostly Geth, and for some reason Legion doesn't give 2 bits whether they are Geth (Seriously, I thought he would've had more lines since he's... you know, a Geth.)
> 
> ...



Excellent. Time to find a cheap copy.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll tell you one thing, the AI will freak you out when you hear it the first time if you have the volume on real high.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell yeah.. that's the way to play it then.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 16, 2010)

I know this isn't Mass Effect 1 thread, but is anyone willing to help me?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey there. I've recently bought Mass Effect in a shop. And from the start, I've encountered three problems.

1. I've installed the game, and immediatle installed both patches and then Bring Down the Sky. I tried to run the game, but a window popped up, asking me to repeat my CD-key. So I did. It turned out to be invalid? Even though it worked everywhere else.

2. I heard that installing both patches and THEN the DLC causes that problem. So I reinstalled the game, installed patch 1.01, and tried to install BDtS. Can't do! "This installer does not support the English version". Wait, whaaat? It's the English installer for sure, checked that.

3. After a while I gave up, and just tried to play the game on 1.01. Can't do. The game doesn't recognize my disc. "insert original disc". Come on!

Tried to just install 1.01, 1.02, and skip the DLC, but while 1.02 fixes the disc issue, it doesn't recognize my registration code. Oh, and when I was uninstalling the game to revert to 1.00 it yelled at me that uninstaller didn't find an active registration code. Does that mean I've just wasted two installations? :/




//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2010)

err go to gamecopyworld.com

type in mass effect and looks for an exe fix or a mini image


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't wanna crack it. 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

I tried playing Overload on my PC but it keeps freezing. I tried to figure out why it wouldn't work for 2 hrs... then I remember Shippingr4loser mentioning using the_ Hammerhead_...   Fuck.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 16, 2010)

What's up with that? I still haven't played ANY DLCs in ME2, I'm on my first ME1 renegade playthrough. Does the Hammerhead cause any kind of technical difficulties? Hardware/software issues? Like the lightning in ME2 (crash when you see Reaper's Core and the laser in abandoned research station where you're supposed to blow up the generator with it and some mirrors)?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

All I know is that you need Hammerhead for Overload.  I don't think any other ME DLC conflict with one another besides these so far. 

Well... I got Hammerhead and will be playing overload soon.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, so that's what you meant. I thought there was a game engine fuckup that prevented you from using Hammerhead, just like some people can't look at Reaper's Core without their game crashing.

//HbS


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well... I got Hammerhead and will be playing overload soon.



Please inform us of your angry rants soon!

People just *llllove* the Hammerhead.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2010)

just heard of the new mass effect DLC..

is it any good??


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2010)

Hammerhead is a bit better than Mako but still shitty.



@lk3mizt said:


> just heard of the new mass effect DLC..
> 
> is it any good??


 
Lucky for you I just finished it.  

It's pretty good. The ending is fucked up though.  Get it if you're a ME fan... but _yooou know_.. it doesn't really add anything to the main story... or give you much. It's a good side quest by itself.. and ALSO_ BLOOOOOOOD_. Damn it Bioware.. _Finally_.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2010)

@hbs using a mini-image is not cracking it. besides you can always do a backup copy of your own exe. and you got it legally so it doesn't matter if you crack it so it doesn't do stupid bugs.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone seen this yet? I saw it a while back but forgot to post it here.
[YOUTUBE]i37INk2S_BI[/YOUTUBE]

Looks fucking amazing... 

also.. they are making a GRUNT.. I MAD. IT SHOULD BE WREX. 

[YOUTUBE]vi63jsjQIHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minh489 (Jun 23, 2010)

So I have a question. My laptop can run Dragon Age Origins on the lowest settings can it run Mass Effect 2? I don't really care about graphics much. I just want this to run without lag.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2010)

Somebody has to tell that girl to turn the music down. A bit.

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2010)

She's dedicated, that's for sure.

And the costumes actually look pretty damn good.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

I just want her to changer her hair and lip color.  Then it will be god tier.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> just heard of the new mass effect DLC..
> 
> is it any good??


Overlord?

I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Overlord?
> 
> I'm not gonna bother.



You should play it. The name is pathetic but the DLC is pretty good. It has quality. Almost as good as Kasumi's DLC.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

Some of us do not suck, Boss. We are stayling true to our Bioware boycott


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOL Yeah cuz I _bought_ it.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Some of us do not suck, Boss. We are stayling true to our Bioware boycott


Boycott?  What for???


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2010)

I made Kasumi go into the vents. 

I'll be damned if I pay $7 for a bitch to just sit on her ass and be Japanese.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Don't worry. Overload doesn't add any party members to the group. The quest has a really good story. Probably one of the best imo. All ME2 quest should have been like this. It brings back fond memories of ME1 for me.
> 
> Also only downfall is your party members has no dialogue. So it doesn't matter who you bring... and make sure you have Hammerhead.


Wondering if I should risk another DLC though.

I got some hax in my game that seem to get unstable every time I add another DLC...



Adonis said:


> I made Kasumi go into the vents.
> 
> I'll be damned if I pay $7 for a bitch to just sit on her ass and be Japanese.


LAWL me too.

I had Tali and Legion with me the whole way (3 Attack Drones ftw!!!) up until the last part, where I could watch Miranda tell the Illusive Man to fuck himself.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Wondering if I should risk another DLC though.
> 
> I got some hax in my game that seem to get unstable every time I add another DLC...


.. and by hax you mean mods then it shouldn't be a problem. My Shepard is fully mod.  Just make sure you have hammerhead. Overload makes use of it. Kinda like in ME1 where you have to drive the Mako around. There are also easy mini games... and the ending is fucked up. Do it. DL Overlord.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't see why Kasumi should be romanceable when her character is still in love with another person.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

i haven't heard one bad thing about ME 2, and i really want to get it but i didn't really like what i played of 1 very much. is this game half the experience if you don't have a cleared save file?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2010)

By "cleared save file," do you mean "imported save file"?

If yes, then no.  Having an imported save file just changes events slightly throughout the game.

Really, they do nothing to the plot or effect the end game.  They just change how (and who) you interact with others to get to the end.

And I have to say, as a guy who's both a fan of action games, shooters, and RPGs, ME2 is vastly superior to ME1 when it comes to game play.  Much less micromanagement, much more shooting, and waaaaay better cinematics.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you then, i think i will give it a try when i've got the time/funds. haven't really been playing anything that really takes time investment, and it's summer, so i think i need to get on the ball while i can


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I don't see why Kasumi should be romanceable when her character is still in love with another person.



Not to mention how she craving THE PRIIIIZE!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Not to mention how she craving THE PRIIIIZE!



Beat me to it.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

What about the prize in disguise?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> If yes, then no.  Having an imported save file just changes events slightly throughout the game.
> 
> Really, they do nothing to the plot or effect the end game.  They just change how (and who) you interact with others to get to the end.



When I replayed the first one after finishing two, it really showed how little two changes depending on your save file. You think you've made such a huge decision near the end of the first one, one option being drastically different than the other. Nope, they completely hide any ramifications of it.


----------



## Vai (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah,

though a default character from ME2 misses out the " Reapers ".


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2010)

... and Wrex.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Wondering if I should risk another DLC though


If you're wondering about the quality of Overlord, you can always watch that playthrough I recorded and linked to on previous page. It's part 1, you might be interested in part 3, that basicly begins with a briefing about everything that's going on. I haven't uploaded parts 7-12 yet, and the best bites are at the end. Especially the 'jesus crucified shot'...

I'm done with shameless advertising.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... and Wrex.



Never speak of this travesty. ever.

Wrex > Grunt.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2010)

Wrex is my waifu.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> When I replayed the first one after finishing two, it really showed how little two changes depending on your save file. You think you've made such a huge decision near the end of the first one, one option being drastically different than the other. Nope, they completely hide any ramifications of it.



What huge decision? You either kill Saren or you........kill Saren....

They didn't completely hide it...I mean in the very opening sequence, Miranda is having her hissy fit because the Council decides to only acknowledge Geth and not Reapers...so at least Failware is aware of it to try and hammer in their own type of plot for ME2.

And whoever you killed of in ME1....well stays dead. And alot of people you affect carries over to ME2.....that or e-mail.......



The Boss said:


> Wrex is my waifu.



Wrex is mein kampf.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

The World said:


> Wrex is mein kampf.



You mean Fuhrer?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2010)

The hell is mein kampf and Fuhrer?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well..mein kampf is "my fight" or "my struggle" and Fuhrer is a German title meaning Ruler or Leader.

They are also the title of a strange,insane book and the mad man who actually wrote it!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2010)

The World said:


> What huge decision? You either kill Saren or you........kill Saren....
> 
> They didn't completely hide it...I mean in the very opening sequence, Miranda is having her hissy fit because the Council decides to only acknowledge Geth and not Reapers...so at least Failware is aware of it to try and hammer in their own type of plot for ME2.
> 
> And whoever you killed of in ME1....well stays dead. And alot of people you affect carries over to ME2.....that or e-mail.......


Well, yeah. Either way, I wasn't suprised when I Paragon'd and saved the Council, that they treated Sovereign as an isolated threat. But when I totally fucked the Council in their brains and bragged about it to Udina, then chose Anderson as THE MAN, I though the Council would do SOMETHING. But nooooo 'fuck you Shepard you've done your part now stfu'!

Aaand finally. Uploaded all parts of that playthrough. For no views. Hahaha.

//HbS


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2010)

The World said:


> What huge decision? You either kill Saren or you........kill Saren....





Hunted by sister said:


> Well, yeah. Either way, I wasn't suprised when I Paragon'd and saved the Council, that they treated Sovereign as an isolated threat. But when I totally fucked the Council in their brains and bragged about it to Udina, then chose Anderson as THE MAN, I though the Council would do SOMETHING. But nooooo 'fuck you Shepard you've done your part now stfu'!



This.**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2010)

If it was true... 

//HbS


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2010)

I saved a race from genocide essentially giving them universal forgiveness and grace despite their almost annihilating the galaxy. 

The queen sent me Email via PROXY.

THE MAJESTIC TELEPATHIC FUCKING BUGGERS FROM ENDER'S GAME ARE HITTING ME UP ON FACEBOOK.

These. Are. Not. Consequences. BIOWARE!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

What would you guys say is the best "bonus" power for an insanity run as a soldier.

Im torn between reave and warp ammo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd go with Reave.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I saved a race from genocide essentially giving them universal forgiveness and grace despite their almost annihilating the galaxy.
> 
> The queen sent me Email via PROXY.
> 
> ...



What would you have them do?

Pull their ship over at the Citadel and share a drink with you? 

It's enough that you hear that strange Rachni-like ships are starting to appear in star lanes and the fact that the Queen essentially said that it will help you in case shit goes down is a fact that can't be downplayed due to the fact that we will be facing an army of Mecha-Cthulhu in ME3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope helping Rachni queen will affect ME3, since ME2 is basicly a buildup for the major choices from ME1.

//HbS


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 27, 2010)

Major choices in one are still in the background. The play out, as I see it, will be how you fight the Reapers and who with. Rachni, Krogan, unity with the races.

Might not be so ambitious, but I can dream.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Major choices in one are still in the background. The play out, as I see it, will be how you fight the Reapers and who with. Rachni, Krogan, unity with the races.
> 
> Might not be so ambitious, but I can dream.


That's what I was assuming.

That's also why I went against all of my being to side with Admiral Koris about the quarians making peace with the geth.

Goddamn I hate that pompous friend.


----------



## Vai (Jun 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What would you guys say is the best "bonus" power for an insanity run as a soldier.
> 
> Im torn between reave and warp ammo.



Insanity run has a soldier ?

I guess Reave can work, but I strongly suggest getting Geth Shield Boost.

gives you those precious seconds to cover or switch covers.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> Insanity run has a soldier ?
> 
> I guess Reave can work, but I strongly suggest getting Geth Shield Boost.
> 
> gives you those precious seconds to cover or switch covers.


...or Fortification or Barrier.

They all do the exact same thing, though I think Fortification just happens to be more aesthetically pleasing than the others.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

Soldier doesn't really need a bonus power, I think. They already have the best ammo power, AB is gdlk. I wouldn't use a shield power, that's for sure. Cooldown is way too fucking long for Insanity, plus it'll last exactly 2.3 seconds out of cover.


----------



## Vai (Jun 27, 2010)

There are some minor diferences,

Fortification doesn't get any upgrades,
while Barrier and Geth Shield Boost receives boosts from Biotic and tech upgrades respectivelly.

GSB also grants you that bonus 10% damage at the latter levels.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh shit, that's right...

Damn, I suppose I should change from Fortification to GSB then, as I'm currently playing as an engie atm.  Really though, I don't care too much for the advanced training thing anyway, since Attack Drone is all I'll ever need. 

With Tali and/or Legion in my party at all times as well, I rarely need the shield boost.  Though, tbh, I've never tried playing on Insanity.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

Reave is the best bonus power, IMO. Though if you can aim well, the flashbang is awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

I JUST started watching Chuck... and one of the first characters shown is a blonde Miranda lol.  Without bothering with wiki, I'm assuming voice/face/body mapping?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> I JUST started watching Chuck... and one of the first characters shown is a blonde Miranda lol.  Without bothering with wiki, I'm assuming voice/face/body mapping?



Yup..beautiful Yvonne..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2010)

Just the face...


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

They recorded her voice too, just that I think she took lessons to reduce her Australian accent for her role in Chuck.

But yeah, they obviously took some liberties with her body.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh yeah the voice too..  She looks better IRL imo. They kinda fucked up her face in the game.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2010)

By "fucked up", do you mean from an A+ to an A???


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2010)

uh.. sure if that what you mean. I prefer Garrus.


----------



## Vai (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicks dig the scar.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 27, 2010)

Me: Woah Mass Effect 2! Can't wait to see how my actions in the first affect this game 

(After an undisclosed time of playing)

Me: ...Emails.


----------



## Vai (Jun 27, 2010)

technology man, 

awesome thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Reave is the best bonus power, IMO. Though if you can aim well, the flashbang is awesome.



Hmm, might go with the flashbang since it's more "soldiery" But so far I have reave and it is indeed pretty freaking awesome. 

Also, for harder difficulties would you say it is better to go for area effect or concentrated damage? As far as the upgraded abilities go.



Ciupy said:


> Yup..beautiful Yvonne..



My favorite part about Yvonne Strahovski isn't that she's ridiculously hot. Its that she is ridiculously hot and has absolutely no problem with being in her underwear, being in a sexy slo mo scene with sexy music, or any combination of the two.

And I agree with the boss that she does look better IRL. Her face looks better, and I just prefer her as a blonde.

EVIDENCE:


And to anyone who says any different:


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> technology man,
> 
> awesome thing.


Did you see those headsets they used?


Fair shout.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> Chicks dig the scar.


Mind you, most of these chicks and Krogan.

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jun 27, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Mind you, most of these chicks and Krogan.
> 
> //HbS



and or Bosses.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

someone gave me a copy of ME 1, I figure another run for my achievements to show up wouldnt be that bad amirite?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> someone gave me a copy of ME 1, I figure another run for my achievements to show up wouldnt be that bad amirite?



Its a fun game, so sure why not? The higher amount of RPGness is nice, although how that translates into shooting can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 27, 2010)

So, I was thinking of what Bioware should do for the Romance Pack DLC (assuming that they didn't just say that to appease the fans and leave an empty soul-sucking singularity inside) and I thought a few scenarios.

You take your girl (or guy) out on the town (maybe different locations: Citadel, Omega, Illium), and depending on which scenario you pick, you get a different stage. And depending on which love interest you pick, you get different enemies. Like Miranda could have her dad's mercs after her, or Geth can be after Tali, etc.

Either that, or we sit on our hands waiting for the Liara DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

What about Garrus? Who comes after Garrus?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 28, 2010)

The chick with flexibility.  Seems Garrus hasn't been paying child support recently...

Boss, you're gonna have to defend your man.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

Garrus is a father?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 28, 2010)

Anything's possible when you add flexibility and reach...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What about Garrus? Who comes after Garrus?



Could be Harkin, or one of the thugs on Omega who found out that Archangel was alive.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 28, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Could be Harkin, or one of the thugs on Omega who found out that Archangel was alive.


We already killed them all.  .. as for Harkin .. he wouldn't dare. 




forgotten_hero said:


> Anything's possible when you add flexibility and reach...


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 28, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Could be Harkin, or one of the thugs on Omega who found out that Archangel was alive.



Garrus could easily have the blue suns, eclipse and what not.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, really, there's no shortage of people trying to kill Garrus.

He's second only to Shepard him/herself.


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish Nihilus were still alive, and Saren could turn good, that way Nihilus, Saren, and Garrus could team up and be a badass all turian buddy cop trio kicking ass across the galaxy. 

And I could play as any of them.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish Garrus had Nihilus' facial tats.

Garrus' clan needs to step up their tat game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw from an earlier video that Nihilus was supposed to be a bigger character instead of just dying within the first 10 minutes. 

Is this true?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 28, 2010)

Nihlus had the best turian tattoo's to me. But I've never heard about him supposing to be a bigger role.


Trying to mod the PC to play as Nihlus. (fuck yeah turians)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

MmMmm.. Garrus.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2010)

...
What the hell is that?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Garrus is a tranny?


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 29, 2010)

You all know that when it comes to romance...




























... Motherfucking Mordin.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 29, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> I wish Garrus had Nihilus' facial tats.
> 
> Garrus' clan needs to step up their tat game.



Only a matter of time methinks. His face is already scarred, he may as well add some tats to try and cover them.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> MmMmm.. Garrus.



You managed to avoid the taboo of daterape and I'm *still* uncomfortable with this.

Good job!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 29, 2010)

LMAO That is so disturbing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

_Disturbingly_... hot. :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 29, 2010)

You even drew camel toe


----------



## The Boss (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course.. only because I knew you _would_ look there Red.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 30, 2010)

So... I've been playing my new ME playthrough

and fucking wrex survived virmire


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone know what the deal is with the confrontation between Jack and Miranda after Jack's loyalty mission? Even with a near 100% Paragon level I still can't get the paragon option and even afterward I still don't get the option when I try to do damage control with one of them. Is that a glitch or is there something i'm missing


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 30, 2010)

You have to do them back to back, my friend asked me the very same thing last night.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 30, 2010)

Really?  I'm pretty sure that I've never done them back to back...I could be wrong though.

I'll check that this weekend when I have some time.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 30, 2010)

You don't have to do them back to back.

As soon as you complete both of their loyalty missions, you get the confrontation.  The same goes for Tali and Legion.

If you want to keep the loyalty of both, you have to choose either the paragon or renegade options.  Your scores in either have to be _very_ high, though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 30, 2010)

Wait, is your specialty class the one that gives you more Paragon/Renegade points?  Because that might be why.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, is your specialty class the one that gives you more Paragon/Renegade points?  Because that might be why.


Yeah, you have to max out your class points when leveling up.

It's the first thing I did when I gained a few levels.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 30, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> You don't have to do them back to back.
> 
> If you want to keep the loyalty of both, you have to choose either the paragon or renegade options.  Your scores in either have to be _very_ high, though.



If you do the loyalty missions back to back and as soon as possible then you need much less Paragon/Renegade points to solve the situation. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2010)

i don't think i ever got above 50 % of all paragon/renegate points

can't seem to figure out how to do it 

ohh btw singularity+warp combo is so sick. without any thing besides a cool down i almost kill everything with just my powers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it's easier if you go pure Paragon/Renegade...if you try going for something in the middle, it never works out too well.

And like I said earlier, once you max out your class skill, make sure to pick the specialization that gives you +100% Paragon/Renegade points over the +70%.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2010)

Eh, no. The bonusses from the 70% class often > the 100% ones.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

Playing a Bioware game without 100% Paragon/Renegade points? Wat?


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

You owe it to yourself as your life mission to get 100% Paragon/Renegade every playthrough. 

I don't know how you can fuck that up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually got 100% of Renegade and 45% of Paragon in my second ME1 playthrough. I don't remember how it was in ME2.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> ohh btw singularity+warp combo is so sick. without any thing besides a cool down i almost kill everything with just my powers


I used to be all about Shotgun Adept when I played ME1, but after ME2, when I realized that adepts aren't nearly as effective with Singularity as they were in the first game (why, oh why, does the presence of armor or shields prevent you from being sucked into the accretion disk of a mini black hole, I don't know).

Upon this realization, I then decided that Vanguard and Engie are my favorite classes.

If only Charge did decent damage against armor or shields...


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2010)

meh i take cover and throw singularity at them even if they have armor then spam them with warp and the fun thing is it works just like the attack the harbringer does 

i get to reverse the powers against the harbringer right back at him with singularity and warp. thus i nuke them all down until they have no armor and let my henchies finish them off or throw one last warp at them to explode them into an aoe


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

I still beat the game on hardcore with Adept. 

I wish my Singularity and other Force Powers could work on armor.  Damn you Bioware.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2010)

singualrity does 'work' it dots away at their armor and if they are ranged type monsters 'halts' them.

the least it'll do is buy you valuable time 

i don't know how i'd play as an adept if it wasn't for abusing singularity 

btw why must default me2 story be soooo shitty? i want wrex back 

i think i'll run an me1 game sometime soon and make a non romance run through so i get to keep tali


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> btw why must default me2 story be soooo shitty?



Because BIOWARE.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> i think i'll run an me1 game sometime soon and make a non romance run through so i get to keep tali


Huh?

It doesn't matter if your imported save is with a romance plot with Liara, Kaidan, or Ashley, one way or another, that relationship's over in ME2, and the six possible are fair game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 1, 2010)

I know


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Huh?
> 
> It doesn't matter if your imported save is with a romance plot with Liara, Kaidan, or Ashley, one way or another, that relationship's over in ME2, and the six possible are fair game.


Wasn't there something like "if you were (not) faithful in ME2, it'll affect your ME3"?

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I know


I know you know, but apparently Muk doesn't... which is why I was telling _him_. :S

@HbS: No idea.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 1, 2010)

I was referring to Boss on the last page


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote button, friend!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the lulz.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wasn't there something like "if you were (not) faithful in ME2, it'll affect your ME3"?
> 
> //HbS



There is! So don't cheat on Kaiden, Liara or Baboon face or they will hate you forever in ME3! 

And Liara might kill you!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder if Bioware will give you an option of who to pick in ME3? (ME1 or ME2 LIs.) Or will there be new LIs?  

Considering Bioware wont give a darn about developing relationships beyond the lets fuck and now the dialogue is over.... I say new LIs in ME3.


----------



## Vai (Jul 1, 2010)

I want tali's face dammit


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> I know you know, but apparently Muk doesn't... which is why I was telling _him_. :S
> 
> @HbS: No idea.



i know it doesn't affect me2, but i want one for me3


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

So I only just started Mass Effect 2 today, and... is the game harder than the first one? I mean, I'm an incredibly horrible video game player but it just took me about 15 tries to finish the last bit of the Archangel mission(with the hangar door and all). I don't think I died more than 15 times total in ME 1.

Other than that: Fucking awesome game. I'm not much of a gamer, but god damn if ME hasn't taken over most of my weekend.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2010)

Out of all of the recruitment missions, I always felt that getting Garrus was the hardest one.

All of the others were straight run-and-guns.  Archangel's had a bunch of shit going on.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, that gives me hope for the rest of the game. I was worried I was going to end up giving up on the game halfway if it progressively got harder.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2010)

Garrus' mission starts out easy enough, especially if you're a sniper and reprogrammed the YMIR, but as soon as his base starts to get infiltrated, it gets ridiculous.

If I were you, I'd just lower the difficulty for your first time playing, and up it after you get the hang of it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Garrus' mission starts out easy enough, especially if you're a sniper and reprogrammed the YMIR, but as soon as his base starts to get infiltrated, it gets ridiculous.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just lower the difficulty for your first time playing, and up it after you get the hang of it.



I'm already playing on Casual.   That's what I mean by "incredibly horrible video game player". 

In any case, I'm looking forward to the other recruitment missions. Especially the Krogan guy. There's just something so funny about the Krogans, especially after the whole fish debacle on the Citadel.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm already playing on Casual.   That's what I mean by "incredibly horrible video game player".


Oh damn, I don't know what to say then lol.

Try a trainer?



Bergelmir said:


> In any case, I'm looking forward to the other recruitment missions. Especially the Krogan guy. There's just something so funny about the Krogans, especially after the whole fish debacle on the Citadel.


The Korlus mission is actually pretty fun (straight run and gun).  Starts out amusing too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2010)

Make sure you position your companions to cover the stairs.  Garrus can more-or-less cover the bridge by himself on casual, keep the downstairs covered from the balcony and you should be good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh I've already completed the Archangel mission. Like I said, it took me 15 tries for just the last section. Since I'm playing an engineer, I froze one guy, head shot another, and ran up the stairs after the Krogan. Fun Note: I was out of ammo after dealing with the Krogan underling, so I ended up having to punch Garm to death with my pistol. I've never loved the punching attack more than after that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Even if you're experienced, the shutter sequence on Insanity is a complete bitch.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bergelmir* wait till you get to Horizon.  That and Archangel was the hardest.


----------



## Vai (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't think this game is that much harder than ME, the huge diference is that you just have to be in and out of covers all the time, unlike on ME where you could walk like you owned the world.



Hangatýr said:


> Even if you're experienced, the shutter sequence on Insanity is a complete bitch.



oh yeah, yes yes, they're dead, 

*runs to button*

*presses*

oh crap, more 3 of them.

rinse repeat 

but it felt good after.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 4, 2010)

I never understood why people bitch so much about Horizon. I never had much problems there. Yes, I played Insanity (soldier/Infiltrator)

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 4, 2010)

Horizon was bad, that part with the 2 scyons, dear lord


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 4, 2010)

Question.

Is Kasumi as a squad mate and the missions involved worth the amount of microsoft points it's set at?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

^ Kasumi's quest is the best loyalty quest. _THAT_ Plus you get a new casual outfit and gun. It's worth it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Bergelmir* wait till you get to Horizon.  That and Archangel was the hardest.



Ah, yeah. I've heard that Horizon is supposed to be pants shitting hard. Accordng to my freind, its good to have a bottle of water handy when playing Horizon because your throat is going to get raw from the obscenities you'll be shouting at the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Also, try and get a nuke before it. Helps so damn much with the fucking boss.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

...what? You can use nukes in this game? Or is it just stored on the Normandy, and you have the option of deploying it later on?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

It's a heavy weapon. If you have Zaeed's DLC, you can get 5 heavy weapon ammo upgrades before Horizon, which is required to unlock the research for the Cain.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 4, 2010)

We can use nukes!! Holy crap, thats bloody fantastic! I can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

The cain is such a beast.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 4, 2010)

It's just annoying having to collect all the heavy weapon ammo before you can use it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Totally worth it when you see it in action, though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 4, 2010)

The only time in game I used Cain was the Geth Colossus. Other than that, Collector Beam for the fucking win!

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 4, 2010)

I used it on the Final Boss. 


Also I saw dat space tuxedo


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone have extra terminus armor code?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Question.
> 
> Is Kasumi as a squad mate and the missions involved worth the amount of microsoft points it's set at?


She has the best loyalty mission with the best music (only Thane's theme comes close), you get an SMG you can actually hit a target with without needing to stand 1ft away, and a new casual outfit.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Does anyone have extra terminus armor code?



I have an extra Blood Dragon Armor...  not sure if it's expired yet. I can check if you're interested.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

doesn't blood dragon armor require dragon age origins?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 5, 2010)

It requires a code.  And the code was only given with Dragon Age, so in a way yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope, it requires stupid gameshop employees who forget to remove the one-time use codesheet inside the case.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I have an extra Blood Dragon Armor...  not sure if it's expired yet. I can check if you're interested.


YES YES PLZ!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the Widow so fucking much....

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> doesn't blood dragon armor require dragon age origins?


You only need the code from the game. You don't have to play DA to get it. 



ExoSkel said:


> YES YES PLZ!



I just checked. It expired on April 2010.  Sorry.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2010)

The Blood Dragon Armor seems out of place in a sci-fi setting anyway.

I have it, but never felt the urge to actually put it on.

I actually like the N7 armor the most, both aesthetically and practically.  The customizations get both progressively easier on the eyes, while also giving more total upgrades to Shepard than any of the DLC armors.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

Personally I like the collector armor the best.

But I won't re-buy the game just get it.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2010)

My only thing with the collector armor is the fact that there's no option to take off the helmet.

I actually want to see the expressions on my Shep's face while he talks, not some creepy yellow eyes.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

I know what you mean. But that seems to be the problem with all those types of special armors.


But the visor headpiece is my favorite as it lets you see the face and provides a bonus to a stat.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, as an Engie, the visor is my headpiece of choice.  Bonus to headshot damage.

The DLC armors are just gimmicks to me.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2010)

They should've made someway to get them all because otherwise whats the point to them? the aesthetic value is about all they have since pieces of N7 armor pretty much do the same things anyway.


Sometimes I wonder what the hell bioware is thinking.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 5, 2010)

Bioware are the definition of modern-day developers who give their customers what _they_ want as developers rather than what they want as customers. Shite DLC, planet scanning, and no helmet toggle are examples of this. High Moon's views on the Scientist class in the new transformers game also rings a bell.


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2010)

i like the N7 armor too 

i like to color it primary color black and yellow for the stripes and such things 

its like a 'tiger' suit 

i also like it more if shepard is show his face while talking. i mean they put so much resource and time into showing his facial expression that if he wears a helmet it takes away from it 

btw i hate bioware  for some reason, my game won't register me an achievement . i fucking got my adept from 1-30 on max difficulty in a single game run but it won't give me the achievement.

now i get to do it all over again


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2010)

How come nobody in the party had problems with THAT

Not very stealthy...

They do not exist. The fuck?

How did he get up there?


//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 5, 2010)

AHA! So its not just miranda who flies in that level


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone else really really like the planet probing feature? There's something so satisfying after going to a planet with rich resources, and leaving it depleted. This is what oil tycoons or rainforest destroyers must feel like.

Also, the Dr. Okeer mission? Pretty awesome, like I expected. The mechabot was nifty, and Grunt looks like he'll be fracking amazing.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

well, its really boring at the second time you want to collect minerals,
and searching without the game update is 3x more boring.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose it'll get old soon. For now, it gives me the giggles. Mostly because I imagine the Council getting all pissed that Shepard is running around leaving planets void of natural resources.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Some imagination you have.  In the sad cold reality probing planets has little effects on the universe.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah yes, the " Council ".

we have destroyed those claims.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2010)

Go to SOL and probe Uranus. I am not kidding.

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

He's really not.

do it.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

It was sooo hard not to kill the council for the upteenth time, because I absolutely had to see something other than the default ME2 storyline.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> It was sooo hard not to kill the council for the upteenth time, because I absolutely had to see something other than the default ME2 storyline.



It was bullshit how Bioware handle the "_human_" council.  So much bullshit. Fucking lazy Bioware.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 6, 2010)

Human council hears you lieked being a spectre 



But to anyone that didn't pick anderson for rep. shame.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

In ME1, it was next to impossible for me to choose to save the council.  Out of 5 playthroughs, I saved them once.

I lost my data when I got a new HD, then ME2 came out.  I did the default storyline, and lo and behold, dead council it was... but wait!  They actually made Udina councilor. 

The default also killed off my beloved Wrex.

After a couple playthroughs, I decided I had had enough!  They actually forced me to go back and play ME1 just to save the damn council...  Why is the default story so shit?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2010)

A)Go probe Uranus? ......Did Bioware really put a probe Uranus joke in the game? :rofl

B)How is the human council handled? I let the Council die in ME1, but so far is just looks like they were replaced by equally useless representatives from the same races as before. I hope that I can kill off this council too.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> In ME1, it was next to impossible for me to choose to save the council.  Out of 5 playthroughs, I saved them once.
> 
> I lost my data when I got a new HD, then ME2 came out.  I did the default storyline, and lo and behold, dead council it was... but wait!  They actually made Udina councilor.
> 
> ...



its their way of saying, play ME


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2010)

Oddly enough, if you do save the Council, it actually benefits Humanity in the long run.

Sacrificing lives for those aliens puts Humanity in a good light, showing them friends to all races as Aliens will come to their aid.

And if we our guess that we need to build an army for the Reapers in ME3 is true, then we need all the help we can get, even if it is from idiotic bureaucrats.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually, the Council suffers from "changes still WIP" syndrome most of big decisions from ME1 have in ME2 (Rachni, for example). Most of choices that really matter in future, their consequences are still growing in ME2. This ain't your regular game, where a new president is elected and supports you with a giant army 2 minutes after you kill the paperpushing motherfuckers.

Finished Renegade playthrough. Pushed Quarians into war with Geth, and then rewrited Geth heretics to strenghten the Geth as a whole. 

Verner died a tragic but lulzy death. I think me shooting him in foot had alot to do with it.

And damn, my favourite...
"HURRY! GET OUT OF HERE! BEFORE IT BLOWS!" 
What, what blows?
"RUN!"
"Okay!" 
"Hahaha, can't believe it actually worked."

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> And damn, my favourite...
> "HURRY! GET OUT OF HERE! BEFORE IT BLOWS!"
> What, what blows?
> "RUN!"
> ...



I like the one where Shepard just punched the dude and walked away.  Shit's pretty cash.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2010)

Can someone tell me what are those things in every Krogan's heads? Hats? Bone "hair"? Grunt doesn't have them...

I also shot the hostage.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Grunts don't have then yet because he's in his 20s.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

Grunt doesn't have them because he is a test-tube baby. 

And because he's awesome.

Not as awesome as Wrex though.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Wrex is best friend God tier.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 6, 2010)

Grunt is brotato Drill Tier.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

Shepard  .


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

Wrex              .


----------



## materpillar (Jul 6, 2010)

Tali          ?


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

Shepard   .


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Kaidan... pek


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2010)

Conrad?

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

Shoko is Kaidan, Mass Effect is Shepard and Cerberus is Bioware.

that scene at horizon.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> Shoko is Kaidan, Mass Effect is Shepard and Cerberus is Bioware.
> 
> that scene at horizon.



Right on the dot there sir.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

Shoko is Garrus, Mass Effect is Garrus, Shepard is Garrus, Bioware is Ashley, Kaiden is Garrus, Vai is Garrus, Za Warudo is Garrus, Everyone is Garrus, Shoko has flexibility, Everyone has reach.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Shoko is Garrus, Mass Effect is Garrus, Shepard is Garrus, Bioware is Ashley, Kaiden is Garrus, Vai is Garrus, Za Warudo is Garrus, Everyone is Garrus, Shoko has flexibility, Everyone has reach.





Wait.. wut.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Shoko is Garrus, Mass Effect is Garrus, Shepard is Garrus, Bioware is Ashley, Kaiden is Garrus, Vai is Garrus, Za Warudo is Garrus, Everyone is Garrus, Shoko has flexibility, Everyone has reach.


 Nicely done


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Right on the dot there sir.



I know 



The World said:


> Shoko is Garrus, Mass Effect is Garrus, Shepard is Garrus, Bioware is Ashley, Kaiden is Garrus, Vai is Garrus, Za Warudo is Garrus, Everyone is Garrus, Shoko has flexibility, Everyone has reach.



oh god, that wrex


----------



## materpillar (Jul 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> oh god, that wrex


Now only to get it as an emote


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

_TSSSSSSSSSSSSKK!!!!_ Using my art without even knowing I drew that.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

I love that .. sooo much


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

As you should.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

don't  should me,
i really love it from the bottom of my heart. :33


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 6, 2010)

Who's that on the far top right of your survived list? It can't be Grunt can it?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> don't  should me,
> i really love it from the bottom of my heart. :33


:33 Well Im glad.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Who's that on the far top right of your survived list? It can't be Grunt can it?


Tis Grunt indeed.... but no worries.. I only said I killed him cuz I couldn't have Wrex.  Only the humans are the ones who will stay dead.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _TSSSSSSSSSSSSKK!!!!_ Using my art without even knowing I drew that.



Your art Shoko.   It's like God himself came down and said "Let there be Shoko(with creepy cool blue Illusive Woman eyes)!"

Polonium Rounds! Wrex! Elevators! THE MAKO! ELCOR AND HANAR! 

You brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Your art Shoko.   It's like God himself came down and said "Let there be Shoko(with creepy cool blue Illusive Woman eyes)!"
> 
> Polonium Rounds! Wrex! Elevators! THE MAKO! ELCOR AND HANAR!
> 
> You brought a tear to my eye.



I know right! ME1 >>> ME2  !!!


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, there needs to be a Hanar Spectre party member, and an Elcor on speed as a mount.

edit: You drew that?

Nice.  You female?


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

she's a trap.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Yes, there needs to be a Hanar Spectre party member, and an Elcor on speed as a mount.
> 
> edit: You drew that?
> 
> Nice.  You female?


Yeah man, check out my DA for other "bioware" related fanarts.  *points to sig*



Vai said:


> she's a trap.


You wish.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not the one making "suck my dick" jokes.

oh, that was soooooooooooo 2009, I don't know much the new you


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Vai said:


> I'm not the one making "suck my dick" jokes.
> 
> oh, that was soooooooooooo 2009, I don't know much the new you



The goood old days..  Imma shark! Imma shark! Suck my diiiick!  

I'm still a shark.  As for the D part.. :ho suck it.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm still a shark.  As for the D part.. :ho suck it.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The goood old days..  Imma shark! Imma shark! Suck my diiiick!
> 
> I'm still a shark.  As for the D part.. :ho suck it.




Pause.

No Homo.

I'll suck yo dick though Shoko. 

Vai TRADE ME SO MY HAUNTER CAN TURN INTO A GENGAR! THEN EVENTUALLY AN ELCOR DIPLOMAT! FINAL EVOLUTION BITCH!

 >>>>


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure is homo in here.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9VOpFvjCM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

WUT IS THAT I DUN EVEN


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah man, check out my DA for other "bioware" related fanarts.  *points to sig*


Though I have different favorite characters than you, and I actually like using Miranda as a squad member... me like.

You should do more.  How long do they take?


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

DIJU RIKE EET?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Though I have different favorite characters than you, and I actually like using Miranda as a squad member... me like.
> 
> You should do more.  How long do they take?


Miranda is actually useful in combat... but I only used her on my Insanity run. Other than that... my "casual" runthroughs do not need her. 

I will eventually. Kaidan is next on my list. :33 Delicious Kaidan. As for time, it depends on the drawing. Anywhere from 2-40 hrs. 



The World said:


> DIJU RIKE EET?


That would make a kick ass gamertag!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 6, 2010)

Zaeed is essential for Insanity considering that at full strength he can do 250% damage to synthetics


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

His loyalty mission at insanity...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Samara's and Thane's loyalty mission on insanity.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

so much harder


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

"Shepard, do you have him?"

"....nah...."


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually failed Thanes mission once or twice... but it wasn't my fault I swear.


----------



## Vai (Jul 6, 2010)

I never got it either, I would either lose him right at the begining... either way, i just ran to the door that activated the mission


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder why Kaidan or Ash didn't have a quest in ME1... damn.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2010)

Because human squadmates are boring, and they didn't deserve them...


----------



## Ankoma (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wonder why Kaidan or Ash didn't have a quest in ME1... damn.



They didn't seem to have any lingering issues like Tali, Garrus, Wrex, or Liara. Kaiden said he had his issues squared away, and Ashley's issue was proving herself worthy or something like that. 

Either way they were pretty well adjusted at least compared to the crew in ME2 which was in desperate need of a therapist.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2010)

ME2 crew was much more interesting and likeable. Garrus, Hamster on Steroids and Coffee, psycho little crybaby, dying ass ass in, Tali, Japanese Otaku Thief... even Zaeed was cool. Legion is just cool. Jacob was a bro, Miranda an eyecandy. 

What did we have in ME1? We had a JOKER NEEDS YOU ON THE BRIDGE cockblock guy and DIE ALIENS IN THE NAME OF GOD! bitch.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

ME2 CREW SUPERIOR

ME1 CREW INFERIOR


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

BTW, for anyone who has Mass Effect 1, the Bring Down the Sky DLC is now 80 points. *80*. GET IT!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2010)

FUCKING GAME GLITCHES! GOD DAMN IT!

Was Horizon glitchy for you guys too? I keep on getting stuck while trying to take cover. Can't move, can't shoot, can't do anything. And always that bastard Guardian Collector blasting me. 

On another note, anyone else think its nifty how the Collectors go Super Saiyajin everytime the Guardian takes control? And whats the deal with the Collectors anyways? They have that Husk feel to them, but they don't match any of the existing races... Could be a race from a previous cycle like the Keepers, I suppose.

EDIT: Its interesting that the names of both servant races of the Reapers have to do with being in possession of things.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep playing


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2010)

materpillar said:


> Tali          ?


Tali!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

*Bergelmir*: The collector's race will only effect you if you've played ME1.  Other than that.. you can just shrug it off. 




_ANYWAYS_ .. Kaidan >> All

If I could I would only have Kaidan as a teammate when I go out to fight Geth.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2010)

they should allow you to solo the missions just to be a super hero


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree. I would Solo ME2. Fuck all my teammates.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Bergelmir*: The collector's race will only effect you if you've played ME1.  Other than that.. you can just shrug it off.


But but but, its a mystery! And interesting. Wouldn't you be curious, on principle. But I guess since I did go through ME1, it'll come into play at some point.



> *ANYWAYS .. Kaidan >> All*
> 
> If I could I would only have Kaidan as a teammate when I go out to fight Geth.



Wut. Kaidan was so annoying in the first game. It cheered me up to see him attacked by the Collector bugs on Horizon.

Actually, the human companions suck overall. Jacob is kinda neat, at least.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Wut.* Kaidan was so annoying* in the first game. It cheered me up to see him attacked by the Collector bugs on Horizon.
> 
> Actually, the human companions suck overall. *Jacob is kinda neat*, at least.


Oh shit son... WTF are you doing. You beggin for some red in your CP? 



Hunted by sister said:


> PS: EVERY TIME I beat ME1 I leave Kaidan to die. Every single time
> 
> //HbS



You best be trolling.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2010)

I kid you not 

And why are you offering him blood in his child porn? 

//HbS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh shit son... WTF are you doing. You beggin for some red in your CP?
> 
> 
> 
> You best be trolling.



*shrugs* Maybe its because I didn't really play with Kaidan much, but every time he was on screen I wanted to slap the guy. Hell, if Ashley hadn't shot Wrex on Virmire, I would have let Kaidan die there instead of Ashley.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2010)

ok what is a good class for ME1 shepard?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I kid you not
> And why are you offering him blood in his child porn?
> //HbS


Are you asking for some? 



Bergelmir said:


> *shrugs* Maybe its because I didn't really play with Kaidan much, but every time he was on screen I wanted to slap the guy. Hell, *if Ashley hadn't shot Wrex *on Virmire, I would have let Kaidan die there instead of Ashley.



_WTF MAN. _YOU LET WREX DIE.* YOU BEST REPLAY ME1 AND SAVE WREX RIGHT NOW. *

Now you will miss out the best friendship ever.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Muk said:


> ok what is a good class for ME1 shepard?



Adept. Become a Biotic god.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2010)

I've only played as an Adept on ME1, but I've seen some clips of the Vanguard class that look really fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2010)

Go and reload a saved game from before Ashley shoots Wrex. I don't care if you use a trainer to get enough Morality Points. Don't let that son of a bitch DIE.

//HbS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2010)

Nah. I'll just keep Wrex alive on my second run through ME1/ME2. Plus, you know, Grunt is currently filling the Krogan awesomness quota for me.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Nah. I'll just keep Wrex alive on my second run through ME1/ME2. Plus, you know,* Grunt is currently filling the Krogan awesomness *quota for me.



OH GOD. WTF AM I READING.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

Boss, stop being a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) already.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

NO U!  Wrex is my bro.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Nah. I'll just keep Wrex alive on my second run through ME1/ME2. Plus, you know, Grunt is currently filling the Krogan awesomness quota for me.


How is a Krogan going through puberity awesome?

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

Because smashing things apart with his head is awesome 

Compared to Wrex who stands around doing nothing


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Well fuck your shit *Red*.  Wrex is my husbando.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 7, 2010)

did someone say Grunt > Wrex.

My brain does not compute this shit.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 7, 2010)

During my play through of ME1 I used Wrex and Tali as my squadmates.  Because they're both awesome.

During my play through of ME2 I used Grunt and Tali as my squadmates.  Then halfway through the game I finally figured out Grunt was infinitely less awesome then Wrex.  A little later, Mordin sang his awesome song, and took Grunt's spot.  I never came close to regretting the switch.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2010)

I hardly remember Wrex to be honest.

He didn't really do or say much (at least anything other than generic macho quips); certainly not enough for fans to take such a staunch "Wrex is the most awesome ever!" stance.

To be fair, Grunt hardly does much, either. It's like being asked to choose between dust and vapor: both are inconsequential.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 7, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I hardly remember Wrex to be honest.
> 
> He didn't really do or say much (at least anything other than generic macho quips); certainly not enough for fans to take such a staunch "Wrex is the most awesome ever!" stance.
> 
> To be fair, Grunt hardly does much, either. It's like being asked to choose between dust and vapor: both are inconsequential.


Wrex had a pretty interesting backstory if I recall correctly.  It had quite a bit of depth.  Also, he rolled through everyone in combat.

I never liked Garrus much, unlike everyone else here.  He just died way too easily, and I thought his backstory was merely passable. 

Tali was obviously my favorite.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Someone obviously didn't talk to Wrex.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2010)

Wrex: I come from a "warrior race" (nice to see Bioware not relying on trite templates) that would rather fight than fuck to preserve the race. The sterility plague (Moridin be damned) made it that much worse. I killed my dad because he was leading the pack astray and tried to ambush me, blah blah blah. SAREN WILL SAVE MY PEOPLE! I know you're the pinnacle of human generosity but what have you done for me lately, Shapard? Cynical musings ad nauseum.

I just didn't find it, or Wrex, all that interesting.


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

Wrex + Aleena 4ever.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

ANYWAYS.. 

WHILE ON TWITTER 



> *biofeed* :2morrow will be a great day for BioWare fans. Just sayin'



 .... I want to know..


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

but you're not a bioware fan.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Take me back Bioware. I'm sorry for all the nasty things I said. I want to be first in line to know...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2010)

"Salarians once nearly wiped out our race. That was fun."

I really liked his story about him and that Asari commando.

//HbS


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not saying Wrex is a bad character. I just don't understand the rabid love for him.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 7, 2010)

He was just much better than a lot of the other characters.  Better backstory.  More personality.  Some humor.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Wrex: I come from a "warrior race" (nice to see Bioware not relying on trite templates) that would rather fight than fuck to preserve the race. The sterility plague (Moridin be damned) made it that much worse. I killed my dad because he was leading the pack astray and tried to ambush me, blah blah blah. SAREN WILL SAVE MY PEOPLE! I know you're the pinnacle of human generosity but what have you done for me lately, Shapard? Cynical musings ad nauseum.
> 
> I just didn't find it, or Wrex, all that interesting.



So who exactly had such a better backstory praytell? Wrex was one of the most interesting characters of both ME1 and 2. Up there with Mordin and Thane.

Get out your horrible.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> So who exactly had such a better backstory praytell? Wrex was one of the most interesting characters of both ME1 and 2. Up there with Mordin and Thane.
> 
> Get out your horrible.


Mordin was the shit, but I actually didn't like Thane much


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

Thane is laughable 

Also Boss... WHAT IS THIS SHIT SON. U KNOW WHAT BIOWARE REALLY MEANS WHEN THEY SAY 'THIS DAY WILL BE FUN' 

PREPARE YOUR ANUS. FOR TROLLING.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

I will get the lube. 







materpillar said:


> Mordin was the shit, but I actually didn't like Thane much



My fav characters from ME2 were Mordin, Thane, Legion and I guess Samara. Grunt, and Kasumi were alright too, wish they did more with her.

O and Tali was the most fun to sex.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> So who exactly had such a better backstory praytell? Wrex was one of the most interesting characters of both ME1 and 2. Up there with Mordin and *Thane*.






RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Also Boss... WHAT IS THIS SHIT SON. U KNOW WHAT BIOWARE REALLY MEANS WHEN THEY SAY 'THIS DAY WILL BE FUN'
> 
> PREPARE YOUR ANUS. FOR TROLLING.


 WHY MUST BIOWARE DO THIS TO ME. 

It's probably an outfit DLC for the other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your party in ME2. 

BUT I HOPE ITS THE ROMANCE PACK DLC..  I'll take 20.  



The World said:


> I will get the lube.


My body is ready.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


>



Kaiden. 



The Boss said:


> My body is ready.





> *Newsflash! Bioware decides to kill off Kaiden in ME3 by having him be ripped in two by a hanar from the anus up.
> 
> Shoko suicide bombs.*



The horror.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> WHY MUST BIOWARE DO THIS TO ME.
> 
> It's probably an outfit DLC for the other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your party in ME2.
> 
> ...



That's the spirit, son 

Also I want Legion romance DLC. U NO WHY 

Once you Geth in, you never Geth out


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

But you would be getting fucked by 1,183 different Geth. 
















O I see now.


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> The horror.



Shoko would either liek it and become that hanar's 1 fan.



The World said:


> But you would be getting fucked by 1,183 different Geth.
> 
> 
> O I see now.



HAhhahahaa


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

This conversation is bad and you guys should feel bad.


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This conversation is bad and you guys should feel bad.



HAhhahahaa


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> ME2 crew was much more interesting and likeable. Garrus, Hamster on Steroids and Coffee, psycho little crybaby, dying ass ass in, Tali, Japanese Otaku Thief... even Zaeed was cool. Legion is just cool. Jacob was a bro, Miranda an eyecandy.
> 
> What did we have in ME1? We had a JOKER NEEDS YOU ON THE BRIDGE cockblock guy and DIE ALIENS IN THE NAME OF GOD! bitch.
> 
> //HbS


This is what I feel.

The entire post... actually that's not true. Zaeed was shit.  Absolute shit.

I hated all human squadmates, both in backstory and gameplay (except for Miranda, just because she's a Sentinel), but Zaeed took the cake.



Bergelmir said:


> FUCKING GAME GLITCHES! GOD DAMN IT!
> 
> Was Horizon glitchy for you guys too? I keep on getting stuck while trying to take cover. Can't move, can't shoot, can't do anything. And always that bastard Guardian Collector blasting me.
> 
> ...


Keep playing. 



Muk said:


> they should allow you to solo the missions just to be a super hero


It could be an achievement.

One Man Army



Hunted by sister said:


> PS: EVERY TIME I beat ME1 I leave Kaidan to die. Every single time


Ooo!  Me too!

Every.

Single.

Time.



Muk said:


> ok what is a good class for ME1 shepard?


Shotgun Adept, which means you have to either play as a Soldier or Vanguard first.



Bergelmir said:


> I've only played as an Adept on ME1, but I've seen some clips of the Vanguard class that look really fun.


Vanguard is shit in ME1, but *the* shit in ME2.



materpillar said:


> During my play through of ME1 I used Wrex and Tali as my squadmates.  Because they're both awesome.
> 
> During my play through of ME2 I used Grunt and Tali as my squadmates.  Then halfway through the game I finally figured out Grunt was infinitely less awesome then Wrex.  A little later, Mordin sang his awesome song, and took Grunt's spot.  I never came close to regretting the switch.


_I am a scientist Salarian..._



The World said:


> My fav characters from ME2 were Mordin, Thane, Legion and I guess Samara. Grunt, and Kasumi were alright too, wish they did more with her.


Quite honestly, I despised Liara.  I thought she was an annoying little shit, and was comparatively the least attractive asari in either game.

Now Samara was an _awesome_ asari, and should have been romance-able.


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> Vanguard is shit in ME1, but *the* shit in ME2.



Totally the other way around for me.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2010)

Charge + Shockwave >>>>>> Lift + Throw


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

Charge was great if you know what you're doing, but lift was hilarious and maybe more handier.

And the shotguns in ME1 are much better


----------



## Ippy (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't argue the shotguns thing....


----------



## Vai (Jul 7, 2010)

well, my first play in this game was vanguard, but since the shotguns were so nerfed, I ended up not liking vanguard that much.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 8, 2010)

Just finished Overload. Highly entertaining. That boss battle at the end was so much better than the final boss.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Vai said:


> well, my first play in this game was vanguard, but since the shotguns were so nerfed, I ended up not liking vanguard that much.



I agree that the Shotguns were nerfed...except for the Krogan Shotgun.  Up until I got the Krogan Shotgun from the ship, I was using the sub-machine gun...before I got that, I was using the Hand Cannon.  

And Charge was fun...as long as I didn't play as a Vanguard on Insanity, it was fine.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Just finished Overload. Highly entertaining. That boss battle at the end was so much better than the final boss.


The final boss was SO anticlimatic.... "this super-structure is a Reaper" well, who the fuck saw that coming, eh? "A human Reaper".... DURR DURR DURRR Terminatorrr! We get to kill big Arnold Schwarzenegger!

//HbS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 8, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> The final boss was SO anticlimatic.... "this super-structure is a Reaper" well, who the fuck saw that coming, eh? "A human Reaper".... DURR DURR DURRR Terminatorrr! We get to kill big Arnold Schwarzenegger!
> 
> //HbS





Really? A human Reaper? Bloody hell. So the big plan of the Collectors is to create a Reaper? Its... well, it seems so petty.

Well that answers the question of why the Collectors are stealing humans. Isn't that a bit backwards though? Why the Collectors, servants of a purely mechanoid race, use organics to create a Reaper?


----------



## Vai (Jul 8, 2010)

Ups


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bergelmir*.. just keep playing. Everything will be explained.. except for why one of Moridin's antenna is missing. 

Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh fuck. Sorry.

Anyway, keep playing. This game is not about the ending, but about the entire way from waking up to the credits at the end.

There's more to that entire story, too. You'll find out with time. Remember to ask questions when you have a chance  I actually missed quite big bit of info on my first playthrough.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Stop lying to him Hbs... there is no story.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Bergelmir*.. just keep playing. Everything will be explained.. except for why one of Moridin's antenna is missing.
> 
> Fucking Bioware.


Those are actually horns.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2010)

Antennas 


The Boss said:


> Stop lying to him Hbs... there is no story.


There is  and enjoy the side characters for fuck sake, the entire game is about side characters!

By the way. Remember how Mordin said that he used to kill with farming equipment? I just remembered this clip.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Really? A human Reaper? Bloody hell. So the big plan of the Collectors is to create a Reaper? Its... well, it seems so petty.
> 
> Well that answers the question of why the Collectors are stealing humans. Isn't that a bit backwards though? Why the Collectors, servants of a purely mechanoid race, use organics to create a Reaper?



Reapers are still stuck in dark space. Having another Reaper in this galaxy gives them another opening like what Sovereign tried to do. I think.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe Sovereign was a Prothean Reaper?

He did have those weird tentacles that Protheans had.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2010)

That's a good theory. Maybe that's why they kill off galaxies. To replenish themselves as new robotic-organic beings.


----------



## Vai (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah yes, " Reapers ".


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

God, it was so hard to not kill the council.

The temptation to just let those idiotic fools die was too much.

They didn't even have to tell the masses about the Reapers.  They could have just ordered the different militaries of the council races build up and remain on alert.

Then, they could have sent Shepard a squadron and some extra Spectres or something as backup.  They were acting like Shepard was asking for entire fleets to ride with him/her into the sunset.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2010)

So, what does Mass Effect 2 tell you exactly? That the Reapers are coming?

Didn't we kinda knew from the first game?



> God, it was so hard to not kill the council.



While killing the council would have probably feel really fucking good, i knew that one of the options would be most likely " Save the council in a moment of crisis, they get TOLD and they're now forced to give Humanity enormous slices of bacon". I didn't want to make the alien coalition a dickhead human empire, too many Star Wars flashbacks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2010)

The biggest piece of fail out there, Turian Councillor. Replace him with Garrus for fuck sake.

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 8, 2010)

Garrus ? 

We have dismissed those claims.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

Executor Pallin (or whatever his name was ) should've replaced Turian Councillor member


----------



## Ippy (Jul 8, 2010)

Executor Palin was shit.  I'd imagine that he'd be no different from the turian councilor, especially when you consider that he doesn't like humans in much the same way.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

Pallin was broz with Garrus


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Why couldn't we save Nhillius.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 8, 2010)

ECAUSE BIOWARE


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> You know what I'm surprised we aren't allowed to do in ME2? Shoot up the Keepers. I can understand the Council and all Citadel people leaving them be, but Shepard and his mates? Knowing that they're pawns of the Reapers, and just leaving them around as a potential threat(again)? Just doesn't sit right with me.



The Council doesn't believe in Reapers, so they don't believe that the Keepers are anything but workers.  They wouldn't let Shepard shoot them up, especially since all they're doing right now is rebuilding and stuff.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2010)

There is that. Damn Keepers and their insidious helpfulness.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

Keepers are not helping Reapers every since Protheans changed them. They're now caretakers of the Citadel, and nothing more. Otherwise, Sovereign wouldn't even need to get close to the Citadel to do anything.

//HbS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Got past Horizon! Fucking Delan... we should have had the option to shoot him. I take back some of what I said about Kaidan too. He's actually kinda cool here. If you listen to him talk, he has this Clint Eastwood quality to his voice. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Keepers are not helping Reapers every since Protheans changed them. They're now caretakers of the Citadel, and nothing more. Otherwise, Sovereign wouldn't even need to get close to the Citadel to do anything.
> 
> //HbS



Oh right. I guess I misunderstood that bit in ME1. I thought they were still working for the Reapers, but the Protheans had altered their programming or something to prevent them from contacting the Reapers.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 9, 2010)

I hated Kaiden/Ashley for that stupid shit they pulled on Horizon, though I didn't like them much to begin with.

"You're with Cerberus!  They must be working with the Collectors to abduct our colonists... even though I just watched you fight them off and send them running!"

"How could you betray the Alliance.... after they left you for dead and called you crazy for warning them of a threat that I saw firsthand the capabilities of!  I know where my loyalties lie!"


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2010)

Eh, its understandable really. I mean, we the player know the full story. Ashley/Kaidan just see "Shepard disappeared two years ago, now he's with Cerberus." Plus, they'd just been attacked by Collectors. Not thinking straight to begin with. So it doesn't seem so annoying to me. *shrugs*


----------



## Ippy (Jul 9, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Eh, its understandable really. I mean, we the player know the full story. Ashley/Kaidan just see "Shepard disappeared two years ago, now he's with Cerberus."


This has nothing to do with what I was complaining about. 

They not only believed that Shepard is with Cerberus, but also that the group was responsible for the attacks on the colonists... even though Shepard, who they believe is with Cerberus, just fought them off?



Bergelmir said:


> Plus, they'd just been attacked by Collectors. Not thinking straight to begin with. So it doesn't seem so annoying to me. *shrugs*


They damn well better be able to think straight, considering they're in the military.

None of Kaiden/Ashley's attitude is understandable to me.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

Poonsday said:


> They not only believed that Shepard is with Cerberus, but *also that the group was responsible for the attacks on the colonists*... even though Shepard, who they believe is with Cerberus, just fought them off?


What? Wait.. what? Where the hell did you get this from? Unless it was from Ashley(I don't have a game with her alive), but Kaidan didn't say anything like this. The closes thing I can think of is when he said some like maybe Cerberus brainwashed Shep to work for Cerberus or something like that. 

Also Cerberus is 100% bad. (Fucking Bioware thinks it's edgy and cool to work for the _bad guys_. ) No shit Kaidan/Ash would shit a brick when they see you for the first time and you're working for Cerberus. For them you died for 2 years ago, and then when they found you, you are alive and working for Cerberus? That's a lot of bullshit if you ask me. 

_THEN AGAIN_ I guess it also depends _greatly _ on how "_close_" you were to Ash/Kaidan in ME1.  



Bergelmir said:


> Eh, its understandable really. I mean, we the player know the full story. Ashley/Kaidan just see "Shepard disappeared two years ago, now he's with Cerberus." Plus, they'd just been attacked by Collectors. Not thinking straight to begin with. So it doesn't seem so annoying to me. *shrugs*


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 9, 2010)

BOSS

I JUST DID SUBJECT ZERO RECRUITMENT MISSION ON MY OVERLORD RUN

AND

THERE WERE TWO NORMANDYS DOCKED IN PURGATORY SPACE STATION 

I TOOK PICS, I SHALL SHOW YOU LATER


----------



## The Boss (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL OH BIOWARE. LAZY FOOKERS..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

lol whut?

Double the ship, double the fun! 

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Ashley/Kaiden say something about Cerberus being the one working with the collectors.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> What? Wait.. what? Where the hell did you get this from? Unless it was from Ashley(I don't have a game with her alive), but Kaidan didn't say anything like this. The closes thing I can think of is when he said some like maybe Cerberus brainwashed Shep to work for Cerberus or something like that.



I think you need to talk to Anderson about Kaiden/Ashley being on Horizon.  He'll say that the real reason he/she was stationed on Horizon was to investigate rumors of Cerberus involvement with the disappearance of colonies.  Their cover was to help install the turrets.  That colonist you meet also hints at it; says that he thinks there was an ulterior motive behind their stationing on Horizon.





..::Dave::.. said:


> meeeh could be, perhaps the 3th part will be all about  how the collectors were actually using that station not to aid the reapers but to stop them with a massive reaper of their own or something like that



I don't think so.  All the Collectors were indoctrinated by the Reapers.  And at the end of the game, you hear Harbringer say something about "Releasing control" and then the Collector General looks around all confused.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 9, 2010)

The Collector General looks up at the hologram of Harbinger who is a Reaper in their own form. From what I gathered, the Protheans couldn't be turned into reapers, so the Reapers genetically-changed the Protheans completely into mindless slaves who *could* be formed into a Reaper.

A bit similar to the 'I have no Mouth and I must Scream' short story really. Which by the way is fucked up and should be read just for lulz.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm starting a new Mass Effect run as a FemShepard. Are there any major changes beyond romance options? So far, Harkin called me "sweet ass" and I threatened to bust his teeth but that's about it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

There's nothing too major.  Main difference is the romance options.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2010)

Shepard badass as a women too, especially evil


----------



## Muk (Jul 9, 2010)

should i romance kaiden or leliana or none in me1? 

i find either of them boring and not interesting enough to romance them

even tali in me1 is still more fun and interesting


----------



## Vai (Jul 9, 2010)

Sex Leliana.


her name is Liara though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 9, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I'm starting a new Mass Effect run as a FemShepard. Are there any major changes beyond romance options? So far, Harkin called me "sweet ass" and I threatened to bust his teeth but that's about it.



Better voice acting.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

Romance Liara. If you're a woman, you'll have nice greeting from her in ME2 

Also, Renegade FemShep is fucking awesome.

//HbS


----------



## Adonis (Jul 9, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Better voice acting.



Arguable.

Meer's monotone lends itself much better to renegade options than Hale's voice. Hearing Meer push a guy out of a window and go, "How about *beat* goodbye." is much more entertaining from Meer than Hale.

Hale also grumbles her lines like a female Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

Where are those "weird impaling devices" and "I'm having trouble hearing you" quotes from? I explored every single possible place in ME2, full Paragon and full Renegade, and I don't remember those.

By the way.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> should i romance kaiden or leliana or none in me1?
> 
> i find either of them boring and not interesting enough to romance them
> 
> even tali in me1 is still more fun and interesting



Do none.  Then romance Tali in the second; that way, when you play the third game, you won't have a consequence for cheating on your original love interest.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2010)

Dear god, I didn't know how much I loved Mass Effect until I was playing Smash Court 3 today and felt like I was cheating on Mass Effect. :amazed


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 10, 2010)

I made the mistake to romance that blue alien chick in ME1, liara i think

but then in ME2 what was that!? 
I came back from the fucking dead and all I got was a goddamn kiss...and she wasnt even in the kitchen to make me same welcome-back-cockies!

how could she be so heartless?


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 10, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> I made the mistake to romance that blue alien chick in ME1, liara i think
> 
> but then in ME2 what was that!?
> I came back from the fucking dead and all I got was a goddamn kiss...and she wasnt even in the kitchen to make me same welcome-back-cockies!
> ...



Miranda or Garrus all the way, baby! 

One of the many reasons why Mass Effect shits on Naruto is because everyone gets what they want in the romance department...if you chose to pursue a relationship at all.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> I made the mistake to romance that blue alien chick in ME1, liara i think
> 
> but then in ME2 what was that!?
> I came back from the fucking dead and all I got was a goddamn kiss...and she wasnt even in the kitchen to make me same welcome-back-cockies!
> ...



She's all caught up in getting revenge to save some drell that helped her recover your body when you were still dead.

You gotta give her some loving in the third one to get her back in the kitchen.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 10, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Miranda or Garrus all the way, baby!
> 
> One of the many reasons why Mass Effect shits on Naruto is because everyone gets what they want in the romance department...if you chose to pursue a relationship at all.



Well, that's a different story altogether. Kishi is creating a canon and is teasing ships because he's not telling a story based on romance but on politics and chooses not to reveal who is going to end up with whom because it's a subplot. Like Harry Potter or other epics, he concentrating on the action.

Being an interactive medium, Mass Effect realizes that a player interacts and wants romance, and thus provides it. Being part of two different mediums require different focus and rewards for each one.

Oh... and go Jack/Shepard (No, that's not a Lost Pun.)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2010)

But Liara is not a woman, how can she go into kitchen.

//HbS


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 10, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, that's a different story altogether. Kishi is creating a canon and is teasing ships because he's not t*elling a story based on romance* but on politics and chooses not to reveal who is going to end up with whom because it's a subplot. Like Harry Potter or other epics, he concentrating on the action.
> 
> Being an interactive medium, Mass Effect realizes that a player interacts and *wants romance*, and thus provides it. Being part of two different mediums require different focus and rewards for each one.
> 
> Oh... and go Jack/Shepard (No, that's not a Lost Pun.)



What the hell is this.

Mass Effects story =/= driven by romance, character development and romance are two entirely different things. Also the romance in Mass Effect is also a sub-plot.

Politics
1.
the science or art of political government.
2.
the practice or profession of conducting political affairs.
3.
political affairs: The advocated reforms have become embroiled in politics. 

Exactly where do you see this in naruto.


also people who read naruto want romance but kishimoto doesn't provide it because he'll lose on large parts of his fanbase when doing so.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 10, 2010)

It's hardly even romance.

You talk to the girls, as you do with everyone else, then all of a sudden they simultaneously realize what a stud you are and want to jump on your bone and if you won't let them helm the cockpit of your Normandy because you want to just be friends they won't talk to you anymore ever.

Despite this Miranda is the best option. There's playful banter between her and Shepard that encompasses the spectrum between casual sex and "tru wuv." With Jack, it's all weepy "I just needed your dick to heal my emotional scars!" melodrama and with Tali it's "I won't let space AIDS get in the way of our love. We'll find a way!" corniness.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 10, 2010)

Adonis said:


> It's hardly even romance.
> 
> You talk to the girls, as you do with everyone else, then all of a sudden they simultaneously realize what a stud you are and want to jump on your bone and if you won't let them helm the cockpit of your Normandy because you want to just be friends they won't talk to you anymore ever.
> 
> Despite this Miranda is the best option. There's playful banter between her and Shepard that encompasses the spectrum between casual sex and "tru wuv." With Jack, it's all weepy "*I just needed your dick to heal my emotional scars!*" melodrama and with Tali it's "I won't let space AIDS get in the way of our love. We'll find a way!" corniness.



I lul'd                       .


----------



## Ippy (Jul 11, 2010)

I romanced Tali because I liked her.

I romanced Miranda because she became human after you saved her sister.

I romanced Jack just to see if it was possible.


----------



## Vai (Jul 11, 2010)

I only romanced Tali 


oh and Garrus of Course


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 11, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> What the hell is this.
> 
> Mass Effects story =/= driven by romance, character development and romance are two entirely different things. Also the romance in Mass Effect is also a sub-plot.



I know Mass Effect isn't driven by romance, I'm just saying that as an interactive medium, players want more out their experience when it's story-driven and demand more interaction with its characters while Naruto is taking its time to get to the relationships. 




Son Goku said:


> Politics
> 1.
> the science or art of political government.
> 2.
> ...



All Kishimoto these last few chapters is talk about the how war has changed the political landscape and shown how all these smaller countries have gotten caught in these power struggles between all of these larger nation's greed and thus been consumed or destroyed entirely.

It's not exactly politics as it is war strategy, but discussion of nations and their decision of war is present.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

Vai said:


> Sex Leliana.
> 
> 
> her name is Liara though.


fuck ME1 romance

there isn't any good one out there 

i am taking wrex back with me and have garrus


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

romace with tali in ME2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> romace with tali in ME2




No.

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

Miranda annoys me so much.. just played some ME2, "yea i was built to be perfect, everything about me is perfect my face is perfect, my body is perfect blaaaa blaaa blaaa" shes not eaven good looking


----------



## materpillar (Jul 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> No.
> 
> //HbS


I lol'd

To be honest I think I'd prefer if they never showed her face though.


[edit]: Miranda annoyed me too.  She was supposed to be a stuck up bitch though.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Miranda annoys me so much.. just played some ME2, "yea i was built to be perfect, everything about me is perfect my face is perfect, my body is perfect blaaaa blaaa blaaa" shes not eaven good looking


Don't you dare suggest you wouldn't hit Yvonne Strahovski.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 12, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> Don't you dare suggest you wouldn't hit Yvonne Strahovski.



Yvonne Strahovski > Miranda

Just saying


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2010)

GTFO

Miranda has Strahovski's face on a body with bigger everything else and dark hair.


----------



## Vai (Jul 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> No.
> 
> //HbS



Don't spoil ME3


----------



## materpillar (Jul 12, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> GTFO
> 
> Miranda has Strahovski's face on a body with bigger everything else and dark hair.


I don't know.  There is just something about Miranda's face that seems off to me.

Strahovski, on the other hand, is borderline flawless


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2010)

Miranda wears that whore outfit way too much. she should drop it.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

The developers messed up Strahovski's face in the game. Miranda is hideous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah. There's just something NOT RIGHT about her face in-game...


//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2010)

You're all crazy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2010)

The real one is awesome, but the ME2 one is... Really, her body is awesome, but the FACE oh the face, it's... something's wrong!

//HbS


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought Miri was alright. She had growth in the game. However, her crowning moment of awesome was mainly telling TIM to GTFO.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2010)

I just don't see it.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

Someone's in love with a video game character.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> No.
> 
> //HbS



it'd still hit dat mask girl  

and why doesn't ME1 have a Leliana 

Liara is a bitch i hate her, she's stupid


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

Liara is awesome. I should shoot a FTL slug into your balls for saying that.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:
			
		

> Yeah. There's just something NOT RIGHT about her face in-game...
> 
> 
> //HbS



Her face is huge...


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

The World said:


> Liara is awesome. I should shoot a FTL slug into your balls for saying that.



try it 

it probably gets redirected by a singularity zone


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

Liara sucks.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Ashley sucks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2010)

I completed Uncharted 2 after this game but all games just seem so crap after completed Mass 2


----------



## Nigra Bob (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Ashley sucks.



Yet everyone still lets kaiden die.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 12, 2010)

Nigra Bob said:


> Yet everyone still lets kaiden die.


Ashley was guarding the nuke.  Kaiden was running distraction.

Clearly the tactically sound decision is to help defend the nuke. Well at least that was my logic during my play-through.  I don't think it ended up mattering though


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

Nigra Bob said:


> Yet everyone still lets kaiden die.



Not me. I killed "useless" Ashley. Why have her live when I got Wrex as my soldier class?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2010)

ZZZZZzzzzz @ Kaiden

His ass died each and every time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 12, 2010)

I still wish there was a DLC to let both of them die.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jul 13, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Oh... and go Jack/Shepard (No, that's not a Lost Pun.)


Yeah i tested that one out, and its epic! 

I may stick with that into episode 3. But I wonder what the outcome will be!? I also had Ashley and I tried Liara in the first one. I been mixing and matching trying to see what story I want to continue... If Ashley is super hot in the last one... I may load a playthru where I didn't romance anybody thru episode 2.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

ashley and kaidan both suck...didn't like em at all... garrus and wrex was the best team.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Liara sucks.





The Boss said:


> Ashley sucks.


Your cock, in-game!


materpillar said:


> Ashley was guarding the nuke.  Kaiden was running distraction.
> 
> Clearly the tactically sound decision is to help defend the nuke. Well at least that was my logic during my play-through.  I don't think it ended up mattering though


I played through ME1 twice, and the first time Ashley was guarding the nuke, the second time it was Kaiden.

He died both times  

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

I've played through ME1 7 times. Kaidan never dies in any of my games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2010)

You must be very lonely here.

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

i've played ME1 trough probably like 15 times... not eaven joking... i absolutely loved the game and i kept playing it while waiting for ME2 and yea kaidan always died


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You must be very lonely here.
> 
> //HbS



I'll manage. Haterz gonna hate.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

i wan't me3


----------



## Vai (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, If my math is correct I killed Kaidan once.... and Ashley about 6 times


----------



## Ippy (Jul 13, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You must be very lonely here.


ENEMIES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm on my sixth playthrough for ME2.  Still awesome.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

trying to play ME1 trough a couple more time so i can get all the achivements : 3


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I've played through ME1 7 times. Kaidan never dies in any of my games.


i killed kaiden even though i had a fem shep 

he just sounded like a whiny alistair with magic, couldn't resist killing him


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Avian005 said:


> I'm on my sixth playthrough for ME2.  Still awesome.



Are you chosing a different class each play through?

Im just going through my first play through now, had to replay ME1 to get the right decisions to be carried over. 

Im a femshep Infiltrator and with Miranda and Kasumi as my team, we're like Normandy's Angels! Kicking ass and looking gorgeously fine at the same time!


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

ME2 infiltrator


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

adept is still a lot of fun


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

yea in ME1 adepts were kinda shit, but in me2 they are epic, you can spam heavy throw.. and you can throw them around corners.. : D


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, just bought me my first fish for the tank, please dont tell me theyre meant to die and get cleaned out...


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

you have to feed the, if you don't they die.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, just bought me my first fish for the tank, please dont tell me theyre meant to die and get cleaned out...


gotta go in after a mission and feed the fish, if not they die cause they are hungry


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

and at some point you can get kelly to feed them for you..


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> yea in ME1 adepts were kinda shit, but in me2 they are epic, you can spam heavy throw.. and you can throw them around corners.. : D



Sure is casual around here.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn, is Insanity a nut-buster!

Having to choose between taking down Heavy YMIRs in the Purgatory and killing my way to Okeer is driving me nuts!

Doesn't help that my squadmates keep dying on me.

Dammit Miranda! I thought you improved my squad health!


----------



## Vai (Jul 14, 2010)

Okeer's mission "boss" is a pain in the ass.

For some reason the Heavy YMIR sometimes just stops behind a pillar and it gets much easier.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

insanity with adept,sentinel etc. is fucking hard. not that difficult with soldiers if you choose warp ammo as your extra skill.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

adept is rather easy on insanity 

i found it easier than soldier


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

it's just annoying that all the enemies have armour.. : /


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

Muk said:


> adept is rather easy on insanity
> 
> i found it easier than soldier



Warp, cover, warp, cover. Rise and repeat.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2010)

throw a singularity into it first then let warp explode like a fun aoe thing


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

Adept is fun as hell on casual. :33


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

so is infiltrator. you can just run around and do cool head shots in slowmotion sniping.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish I had run Infiltrator on insanity instead of solider.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

i did... very difficult, i was out of ammo all the time and enemies didn't take enough damage from headshots...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 14, 2010)

Y'know, I'm replaying Mass Effect right now (no that's not missing a 2) and you have to wonder how any of the Council races actually get around by saying 'that's impossible', or 'unlikely' or whatever any time Shepard mentions the Reapers, or some other threat originating from an old civilization.


Do they not notice nearly every galaxy seems to have proof of the many uber-powerful races that existed there at one time?

-A planet that has dozens of moons with the faces of great leaders of an unfamiliar race carved into them.

-A planet that was given massive 'decorative rings' using space debris and nanites

-A planet that has a giant rift valley because it got grazed by a mass accelerator round of amazing power some 37 million years ago

-Of course, the Leviathan of Dis which was close to a billion years old

...and many others that have hints of sophisticated societies or space traveling races. This is ignoring the rumors about planet computers, and all of that.



It stands to reason that the area of the universe they're in could be jam packed with any number of threats simply sleeping around for some explorers or war mongers to stumble upon them.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> ME2 infiltrator


Hell yes!  I love becoming invisible, and running away like a bitch on Insanity.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it just me or is the engineers class skill completely useless in me2?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 14, 2010)

That's very typical of what most councils in the world are like though 

-

I just finished Overlord.


*Spoiler*: _ Unintelligible_ 



MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 14, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Y'know, I'm replaying Mass Effect right now (no that's not missing a 2) and you have to wonder how any of the Council races actually get around by saying 'that's impossible', or 'unlikely' or whatever any time Shepard mentions the Reapers, or some other threat originating from an old civilization.
> 
> 
> Do they not notice nearly every galaxy seems to have proof of the many uber-powerful races that existed there at one time?
> ...



The Rachni nuff said.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I just finished Overlord.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Unintelligible_
> ...



Is it worth the price?


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> The Rachni nuff said.


i let the rachni live


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2010)

So did I.  I have a feeling that we're going to need their help in the third game...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2010)

Even though I was playing Renegade, I let Rachni live. I also rewrote heretics instead of deleting them. And then I set up Quarians for a war with the Geth 

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

renegade is alot cooler than paragon, atleast in ME2 where the renegade does all kinds of badass stuff. 


Ok questin: female shepard or male shepard.. which is your choise? and why?


and i'm gonna go with female, she had a better voice actor in my oppinion.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2010)

fem shep in me2 

badass woman with badass bastila shan voice

how can you not choose her 

and she's got flexibility


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

fem shep has the same va as bastila  wow did not know that : S


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I really like Jennifer Hale as a VA...I thought her voice sounded familiar when I played the first game.  I instantly recognized Kaiden as Carth's VA, but it took a while for me to realize Jennifer Hale was back also.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

oh yea... i did recodnize kaiden as carth... but never noticed that fem shepard was bastila .. tho it has been quite a while since i played the kotors..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 15, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is it worth the price?



It's decent and as others have said, has a really strong ending. They've already pinched the concept of Agent Smith = Reapers and they go two steps further here. You'll finish it in a couple of hours however and there's nothing 'lasting' about it like there was with Kasumi, though.

For those who've already played it, I picked the Paragon option, but I would love to see the results of the Renegade option in ME3.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

how many Points did it cost? maby i should buy it too : /


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it was 560.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

well it's not that bad... is the kasumi dlc worth getting?


----------



## Suave1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do DLC characters even transfer to ME3?

I dunno if Bioware confirmed if thats true or not

but I'd like to know that as well, if Bioware says DLC characters transfer into ME3 then I'll buy it. I was very lucky to have all the characters survive at the end, so the 3rd installment should be interesting if not epic


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

i highly doubt that DLC characters will transfer... but if they do it will be amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 15, 2010)

We're talking about Bioware here.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

i like bioware


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> well it's not that bad... is the kasumi dlc worth getting?


kasumi is awesome

as an npc that is 

i like using her, even on insanity 

fem shep, tali, kasumi = angel of death


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 15, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> well it's not that bad... is the kasumi dlc worth getting?



Like most DLC, probably should have been a dollar or 2 cheaper, but its great for what its got. She gave my Infiltrator probably the best SMG in the game, she got a fun/compelling mission and shes a kick ass team member. 

Its awesome how I can look through the scope and while Im headshotting one merc, shes shadow striking the one next to him!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> kasumi is awesome
> 
> as an npc that is
> 
> ...



Your party would look pretty badass/assassin like since both Tali and Kasumi are wearing those mysterious hoods...!

Is it just me or does Kasumi have the same body as Tali but the difference is you can actually see her face...?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

Muk said:
			
		

> kasumi is awesome
> 
> as an npc that is
> 
> ...




does kasumi actually have cinematic dialouge or is it like the blue suns guy whos name i suddenly forgot.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2010)

Both Kasume and Zaeed have something to say like a normal character during the campaign and their respective missions, and I mean both just detached comments and cutscene lines.

But they only have generic answers when you talk to them on the Normandy. The only difference between this and normal squad dialogues is that you don't have the wheel - they'll talk once you "Use" them or objects near them, like Zaeed's old rifle of Kasumi's books - and you can walk around when they talk.

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

aww... thats kinda sad... i love the cinematic dialouges... but it was expectable..


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 15, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Ok questin: female shepard or male shepard.. which is your choise? and why?




Male Shepard. I dunno, I think I connect with him more...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 15, 2010)

FemShep for me because of a better VA. I can't stand MaleSheps VA. So lifeless and monotone.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd give up Thane, Jacob, and Miranda for Kasumi. Mai waifu


----------



## materpillar (Jul 15, 2010)

Male shepard in my first play through of ME1 and ME2 since I'm male.

Second playthrough of ME1 I went with a female shepherd and tweaked her to look like one of my friends (who owned xbox I was playing on actually).  I then went renegade and was an ass to everyone xD


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

yea male shepards voice is very booring...femshepard has more emotion in her speeches


----------



## Vai (Jul 15, 2010)

I prefer Fem Shepard.

Though I really like the Male Shepard I did.


However his voice.. its like it only suits the default Shepard.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2010)

People best stop talking smack bout my Male Shep. 

His deadpan humor is the bestest. pek



Vai said:


> I prefer Fem Shepard.
> 
> Though I really like the Male Shepard I did.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 15, 2010)

I always play male because I am a male. Bro'in with Garrus


----------



## Bluth (Jul 15, 2010)

I thought they did improve MaleShep in ME2 though.  FemShep didn't improve much because she didn't need to improve, she's pretty much perfect the way she is.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

There was a video that showed me Male Shep delivered Renegade lines better.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jul 16, 2010)

Vai said:


> Well, If my math is correct I killed Kaidan once.... and Ashley about 6 times



At first I was like...well Ash has a family.  And Kaidan gets the "Alenko Memorial Fund".
Ash gets the salarian Silver Dagger and turian Nova Cluster medals, and presumably redeems her family...goddamn this is a hard choice.  Playing through this now...who should I kill (leaning towards the xenophobe)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2010)

After shuffling my feet for so long, I finally beat Insanity mode.

Gotta say, the beginning was much harder than the latter half. I died so many times in the first half, but once I got past the Collector Ship, the game was a breeze.

Funny how that works.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 16, 2010)

I've always felt that Bioware games got way too easy at the end, because you level up so much before hand.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

Suave1 said:


> Do DLC characters even transfer to ME3?
> 
> I dunno if Bioware confirmed if thats true or not
> 
> but I'd like to know that as well, if Bioware says DLC characters transfer into ME3 then I'll buy it. I was very lucky to have all the characters survive at the end, so the 3rd installment should be interesting if not epic



They will, but all the ME2 characters will be insignificant since they might all be dead.

Bioware can't spend a lot of time recording lines for character who might not even be in the game at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to know is if you did the DLC missions *after* the Collector Base, do they still count?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 16, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:
			
		

> I want to know is if you did the DLC missions *after* the Collector Base, do they still count?




well i can't think of a reason why they wouldn't. But i'm not sure tho, might be that they only take effect when you start a new game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 16, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I want to know is if you did the DLC missions *after* the Collector Base, do they still count?



What do you mean by count?  

If you mean for achievements, then yes.  I did the Hammerhead mission on a file where I beat the game already, and it counted.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 16, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They will, but all the ME2 characters will be insignificant since they might all be dead.
> 
> Bioware can't spend a lot of time recording lines for character who might not even be in the game at all.


How exactly do you think Bioware is going to do this?  They just going to scrap the whole crew?


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 16, 2010)

My guess is most or if not, all characters which survived will have minor roles in ME3. It boils down to which characters get enough of a 'popularity vote' to get a major role in the third installment. Thats essentially who Bioware will concentrate the larger VA on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2010)

ME3 will start with the Normandy crashing into an isolated planet.  Apparently Shepard (and crew) were sent there because it has special significance to the Reavers.

Shepard will wake up alone, with all the crew missing and from this point it will be a solo FPS game.  He (or she) will on occasion get emails from people thanking him for helping, or letting him know about traps though.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Bioware can't spend a lot of time recording lines for character who might not even be in the game at all.



Dragon Age would like to have a word with you. 



			
				Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:
			
		

> At first I was like...well Ash has a family. And Kaidan gets the "Alenko Memorial Fund".
> Ash gets the salarian Silver Dagger and turian Nova Cluster medals, and presumably redeems her family...goddamn this is a hard choice. Playing through this now...who should I kill (leaning towards the xenophobe)


Easy.. Kill Ashley.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 16, 2010)

Today i'm gonna go get some microsoft points and buy all the shit that has come to ME2 that costs something


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

^ It's a trap. Don't do it.  Just get Overlord and Kasumi.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 16, 2010)

no armors?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

... especially no armor. I have all the DLC and the ones that are worth it is Kasumi and Overlord. The armors sucks. You wont use it... also they look silly.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

But get Garrus that new outfit where they fix his armor though.  Because Garrus deserves the best.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2010)

garrus should not wear anything, its his best armor


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

IDK.. there isn't much to look at.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah his penis is concealed anyway


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

....      not sure if want.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 16, 2010)

I never really like Garrus that much


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ....      not sure if want.



Do not lie about wanting Garrus' meaty hard sausage


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 16, 2010)

Speaking of ME3, what gameplay changes would you expect Bioware to do?

I mean, ME2's Gameplay was radically different from ME1's so would you expect a complete overhaul of the system or would you rather they kept the gameplay more or less the same?

As for the armors, I just didn't like the fact they covered up my face. If I'm playing Renegade Shepard, I want the world to see my scars.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jul 16, 2010)

Mordin better be in ME3. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXiU6kiq_Ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Speaking of ME3, what gameplay changes would you expect Bioware to do?


Auto level up for everyone.



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Do not lie about wanting Garrus' meaty hard sausage


----------



## materpillar (Jul 16, 2010)

The only two party members I really want back are Tali and Mordin.  It'd be nice to have Garrus, Wrex, and Legion at least be around if not as a party member.

The other notibles I want back are Kelly, Joker, EDI, and the two engineers Gabby and Kenneth


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

materpillar said:


> The only two party members I really want back are* Tali* and *Mordin*.  It'd be nice to have Garrus, Wrex, and Legion at least be around if not as a party member.
> 
> The other notibles I want back are Kelly, Joker, EDI, and the two engineers Gabby and Kenneth



You didn't play ME1 did you?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

No existing character except Lirara can play a large role in ME3 because they might be dead.

Still, I have figured a work around: Characters asking to be taken on missions that are relevant to them

For example, Miranda, Jacob and Jack asking to be taken on a mission where you go to deal with TIM because its relevant to their characters and you get unique things that only happen if you take them i.e. Jack trying to kill him even after you said you will spare him if he works for you.

I'm going to avoid all info about ME3 like the plague though


----------



## Vai (Jul 16, 2010)

Liara and Blasto are your partners for the whole of the game.

The members in ME and ME2 are going to be comanding their respective races firepower, if they survived.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 16, 2010)

I want the possibility of having everyone back. That way I can choose to ditch Ashley/Kaidan (again) and most of all, I want Kasumi back, seeing as I fucking paid £10 for her.



FUCK YOU CASEY HUDSON

-

Also you guys are idiots if you think ME2 teammates will play 'limited roles'.

You are most likely going to have this as a minimum team for ME3.

1. SHEPARD 


2. ASHLEY/KAIDAN
3. LIARA
4. *NEWFAG*
5. *NEWFAG*
6. *ME2FAG WHO SURVIVED SUICIDE MISSION*
7. *ME2FAG WHO SURVIVED SUICIDE MISSION*

In my opinion every team mate from ME2 will have their own final story-arc and the game's overall story will just _go along_ with whoever is left over in your team from the Suicide Mission. There will be no specific unique thing for them to do but they will be involved in the plot one way or another. Ideally as I said before I would like the possibility of recruiting them all again, and the possibility of _not_ recruiting them too. 

I'd like to go to wherever the hell Jacob is and tell him I don't want him in my team anymore for example, same goes for anyone else. I don't actually like that many of the recruitables anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH *RED*. WREX IS GOING TO BE IN YOUR PARTY IN ME3. SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH..


Meanwhile....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks like Jacob but I'm gonna say it's just MaleShep making out with MaleShep.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Can my team be Wrex, Rachni Queen, Legion, and Liara.  That way I have to do as little actual work as possible and can just be awesome for the entirety of ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure thing bro.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2010)

NEWFAGS
NEWFAGS
NEWFAGS


----------



## Vai (Jul 16, 2010)

shoosh, all of you.

We need an Hanar, a mini thresher maw, a Volus (Biotic God) , a Keeper and a Prothean/collector.

No battarians or vorcha though, they're ugly.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

Who     now?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Ewwww vorcha stink.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

I fucking hate Batarians.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2010)

Vai said:


> shoosh, all of you.
> 
> We need an Hanar, a mini thresher maw, a Volus (Biotic God) , a Keeper and a Prothean/collector.
> 
> No battarians or vorcha though, they're ugly.



We need a mini-Illusive Man too. As a pet of course.

We also need to build a hot body for E.D.I.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jul 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I fucking hate Batarians.



I sometimes let the humans die to exterminate all the Batarians in Bring down the Sky


----------



## Vai (Jul 16, 2010)

speaking of the illusive man.



seems the next comics will be about him


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 16, 2010)

It's more First Contact war stuff, they pretty much explained it lore somewhere.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope that's Garrus's father. 

ALSO .. First Contact War.. do fucking want.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't think we're gonna get Hanar team mates or whatever... they'll introduce another race or two and that'll be where the newfags are from :33

ALSO

FUCK WREX



WREAV IS CANON


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 16, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Ewwww vorcha stink.


Thats quite a racist thing to say.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2010)

Speciesist, actually


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 17, 2010)

bah...xenophobes...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 17, 2010)

The World said:


> We also need to build a hot body for E.D.I.



How about her? It's EDI's voice actress, Tricia Helfer. 

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2010)

Cyclon in my ME? Do want


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 17, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> bah...xenophobes...



Now, this brings up an interesting question: what do the female versions of each species look like?

I mean, we have a general look at the Quarians, both male and female, but what do female versions of Krogan, Salarian, Drell, Batarian, Elcor, Volus and Hanar look like?


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 17, 2010)

*votes Anderson as new team member*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2010)

Anderson is too old.  He'll break a hip fighting the Reapers.


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Anderson is too old.  He'll break a hip fighting the Reapers.


he'll break a hip but solo's a reaper


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 18, 2010)

Tricia Helfer as Caprica six with Edi installed... awesome : D


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> Cyclon




//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 18, 2010)

Tricia Helfer (The VA of edi) because famous in the scifi "scene" because she played caprica six (a cylon) in battlestar galactica.


----------



## Vai (Jul 18, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Now, this brings up an interesting question: what do the female versions of each species look like?
> 
> I mean, we have a general look at the Quarians, both male and female, but what do female versions of Krogan, Salarian, Drell, Batarian, Elcor, Volus and Hanar look like?



I think a Krogan female is in Tuchanka.


don't forget female Turian.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

I miss when Shotguns were overpowered in the 1st one, now they're useless.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Tricia Helfer (The VA of edi) because famous in the scifi "scene" because she played caprica six (a cylon) in battlestar galactica.


And she played rather well 

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2010)

Vai said:


> I think a Krogan female is in Tuchanka.
> 
> 
> don't forget female Turian.



I think the only Krogan female you actually see on Tuchanka is dead and covered in a tarp.  You can see the outline, but not the actual body.


----------



## Vai (Jul 18, 2010)

I remember a conversation with two krogans saying they're from the female clan


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, the female is a badass and runs the clan but you never see her.

Bioware artists have said before that they haven't shown any female designs yet of most aliens because they can't make them attractive enough to the human eye. I don't see why that should matter though, so long as they're attractive to their own race that should be all that matters.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2010)

The one's near the Shaman?  I heard that if Wrex died in the first game, then his brother says something about them being male envoys.

Not sure though, it's been a while since I've played.




RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah, the female is a badass and runs the clan but you never see her.
> 
> Bioware artists have said before that they haven't shown any female designs yet of most aliens because they can't make them attractive enough to the human eye. I don't see why that should matter though, so long as they're attractive to their own race that should be all that matters.



I know they didn't put them in the first game because it would have taken up a lot more memory.  Didn't know that was the reason for why they weren't put in the second game.  Personally, I think they're trying to get them to look as good as the Asari though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think they really need to make female krogans like super hot chicks though 

BIOWARE 

Just make them a bit more feminine looking than the males and that's it  They're reptiles for a start so they don't need massive titties for example


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2010)

krogan female look just like male krogan 

that wrex could totally be female


----------



## Vai (Jul 18, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The one's near the Shaman?  I heard that if Wrex died in the first game, then his brother says something about them being male envoys.
> 
> Not sure though, it's been a while since I've played.





oh, male envoys from the female clan.

gay krogans.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 18, 2010)

"Do you find something amusing, Miss Lawson?"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> krogan female look just like male krogan
> 
> *that wrex could totally be female*



I have seen Wrex's penis. AND IT WAS BIG


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2010)

And why were you looking at it?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 18, 2010)

Boss linked me to 'a cool pic' and I could not unsee what I saw


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2010)

Then, in order to protect my sanity I shall not click on anymore links posted here...

And I just started an Insanity run-through on ME2 as an Infiltrator...Infiltrators are so awesome.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You didn't play ME1 did you?


  Yes I did, I just like ME2 characters better than ME1 characters for the most part


Think we're going to see many new races in the next game?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe a few; they'll probably be like the Vorcha.  They're there, but the game doesn't elaborate much on the history.

No point in introducing a major new race if they're only going to be around for the last game in the trilogy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2010)

How are they going to make Krogan women attractive to humans? 

By the way, Asari come from Reapers. They have Indoctrination for fuck sake. Notice how *all* races find Asari attractive.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah, the female is a badass and runs the clan but you never see her.
> 
> Bioware artists have said before that they haven't shown any female designs yet of most aliens because they can't make them attractive enough to the human eye. I don't see why that should matter though, so long as they're attractive to their own race that should be all that matters.


That's just stupid.

With asari and quarians, they already have two races that are anthropomorphous enough to be considered attractive to the human eye.

Do they really need to make _every_ species like that?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 19, 2010)

Well this game rocks even though I did the most stupid thing when creating my first ME2 file:
Vanguard on Hardcore mode 

No idea what I was doing or where I was going or how I should play. 
But man it was fun especially how I beat the final boss 

_*Wah! Final boss spoilers!*_

OH NOES


Well since I was a vanguard all my powers were laughable against the human reaper so I brought the M 920 Cain with me. Also I had never fired it before hand.
So I pulled it out charged it and let it rip and the game lagged or so i thought.
KA-FUCKIN-BOOM Cain to the chest knocking the fucker down 1/4 in a single shot.
Woot. But then I only had 90% ammo and it wouldn't fire so I killed collectors and started getting more ammo and the HR had less than 1/4 health left after be applying foot to ass for about 3 minutes with 70%+ AP rounds on the Locust. 
And I ended my first run though with the Cain. 
Just boom, right in the reaper's face.
Epic cutscene!
Fuck yeah Joker! 
Entire crew and team survived 
Got all achievements except Paramour and Insanity in one play through


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 19, 2010)

damn i love M920 Cain... <3


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 19, 2010)

Now for a massive tl ; dr about my thoughts on characters 


Grunt: Needs to chill the fuck out. Really. Wrex was better 
Wrex was less Krogan like than every fucking OMFG GENOPHAGE OMFG KILL EVERYTHING OMFG PEOPLE RETALIATE WHEN WE ATTACK THEM Krogan 
Also having the realization he hates turians? Not helping me like his character.

*Hope he doesnt return :/*

Jacob: Cut and dry. Bit boring but yeah he was alright.

*New member plox*

Thane: Polite Assassin? Crazy cool. Loved his loyalty mission. Stealthy Stealth!

*He wont return more than likely because of his condition *

Jack: Christ on a cracker! People told me mad shit about her like her entire loyalty mission was in her head and she really wasn't a Cerberus experiment. But that shit got prooved wrong but she was fun to have on the team and if you are a male shepard apparently she really opens up.

*I dont think she will return. She might jsut really cut and run*

Samara: Hello sexy  ass kicking Asari Justicar. I r think i r in loff. She was great. Uber Biotic helping you out? Ossim! Her story was pretty damn good too. Morinth must die always

*I am 50/50 on her returning. I think she may or may not return.*

Mordin: DEAR. GOD. Hilarious and Hyper uber scientist. I love how whenever he talks you usually get a Paragon or renegade trigger opposed to listening to the whole speech xD
Genius and uber helpful.

*He probably will return since he is in his 30's and Salarians die in there 40's plus the whole reaper threat.*

Zaeed: He was a badass old merc. I wish you could interact with him some more though.
Although PARAGOOO~N PAWNCH was totally ossim 

*I don't think he is coming back because he was hired by Cerberus.*

Kasumi: Holly shit hax. Her story was really good despite that you cannot really chat with her. I cannot destroy the greybox D: Plus I love that whole secret agent man loyalty mission. Plus she takes downs airship shields and doesnt afraid of leaping 40 feet down  Plus Rapid SS was always great. Get them down in health and... WHAM friend. YOU JSUT GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT.

*I hope she returns but its unlikely :<*

Garrus: YES! MAH OLD CREW! So fucking ossim! I am really glad he returned! And that he was holding off three gangs by his lonesome xD
Man his story was great its funny watching Harkin get the shit kicked out of him 
Just like old times.

*He must return. No excuses.*

Tali: First mission and you see Tali! Join me. Join me. Join me. Join me. Join me. Join me. Join me. Damn it :/ She really got some uber development. So damn ossim. Her loyalty mission made me really feel sad for her. Paragon Hug! But It was stil totally ossim playing with her on my team.
Plus a romance wit her is all fluffy and cute. Cracked me up.

*She will return like Garrus and then we go save universe. No excuses!*

Miranda: At first i hated her. Install a control chip? No u. Bitch. But she got better as you talked to her at least she did for me. Her loyalty mission really makes you think about her well yeah it does that for everyone but she is just protecting herself and her little sister from her evil father. Not bad. Plus she is so damn useful. Warp and Overload? You come with me on every mission kthx.

*She will more than likely return kinda hopes she does since she told the illusive man to go fuck himself.*

Legion: Probably the character I thought I was going to hate because people told me before i played the game he tries to assassinate Tali and he will get an army of geth and leave you at the end etc etc
I thought I was going to hate this... guy?
But really I got trolled. Legion is ossim. "Shepard-Commander. Tali-Creator." That cracks me up.
Plus he saves your arse on the DR and helps you out. Also his loyalty mission when it comes down to rewriting the geth or destroying them it probably the hardest choice in the game IMO. I had to ponder philosophically on WHAT THE FUCK to do. It came down to rewrite because you would take away their freedom but give it back opposed to them dying and them never making another decision again. 
I love you flashlight heads pek

*I want Legion to return so badly! Hopefully earlier so you can have more time with him oneshotting the noobs with headshots*

Illusive man: Plz go die in fire kthx no collector ship for u

Joker and Chakwas: Back and better than ever. I loved that break in the action and you control Joker to help EDI and save the ship. And Doc when you get to drink with her it always a good scene. SHe talks about Jenkins and Joker and the Alliance. Great dev for a secondary character.

The most frustrating part of the game: Talking with Assley/Alenko and not being about to punch or shoot them.
Really Ashley is inches away from being Cerebus. Experiment on humans? Bad! Rachni? Not so bad. I wanted to shoot her in the back. Alenko was less frustrating but I wanted to knock the fucker out.

*Last Word:*
Female Shepard > Male Shepard


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay, just wanted to know, is there a way to fix Garrus' armor? Is there a good one in the dlc armor pack?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 19, 2010)

The DLC Armor has an undamaged red + silver attire for Garrus, yeah. It goes well with Shepard's Kestrel Armor in the Aegis pack, but I don't know anyone else aside from maybe Grunt's black/orange attire that matches well with the other two characters, if it's a stylish look you're going for 

Also, concerning Axl Low, nice views, but I wouldn't say Chakwas is a secondary character, if anything she's a tertiary character and still gets decent development, well done Bioware 

WAIT WTF NUUUUUUU FUCK YOU BIOWARE ANYWAY


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay, just wanted to know, is there a way to fix Garrus' armor? Is there a good one in the dlc armor pack?



Does anyone else wonder why he insists on wearing broken armor? I mean, think about it, those things have sharp edges. Even if he wanted to look cool, wouldn't he be afraid of rubbing his neck on one of those edges. I lol'd when I realized his Loyalty suit was just a different color with the same hole!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The DLC Armor has an undamaged red + silver attire for Garrus, yeah. It goes well with Shepard's Kestrel Armor in the Aegis pack, but I don't know anyone else aside from maybe Grunt's black/orange attire that matches well with the other two characters, if it's a stylish look you're going for



Thanks. *Considers getting armor pack* Garrus isnt even part of my main team...but damn, he just looks so poor...



Shippingr4losers said:


> Does anyone else wonder why he insists on wearing broken armor? I mean, think about it, those things have sharp edges. Even if he wanted to look cool, wouldn't he be afraid of rubbing his neck on one of those edges. I lol'd when I realized his Loyalty suit was just a different color with the same hole!



lol. Im also wondering if the upgrade to the med-bay can heal Garrus' scars, like they would with Shepard's scars...


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 20, 2010)

illusive man is badass  why are people dissing him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2010)

Miranda is fucking ugly.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Just started my 9th run-FemShep, Soldier.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 20, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol. Im also wondering if the upgrade to the med-bay can heal Garrus' scars, like they would with Shepard's scars...



In the game, no. His scars are permanent.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2010)

This is bullshit...just started a new game as an Infiltrator.  I'm all ready to scan some planets to get some resources when I realize hey...it already says every system has been 100% explored.  I go to a couple of planets and see it covered with probes.  Only thing I can think of is that the game mixed up the exploration with my previous saves.

Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 20, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Also, concerning Axl Low, nice views, but I wouldn't say Chakwas is a secondary character, if anything she's a tertiary character and still gets decent development, well done Bioware



Chakwas was still ossim :33



PandaBot said:


> illusive man is badass  why are people dissing him.



He still wanted you for his own purposes rather than the purposes of humanity.



Graham Aker said:


> Miranda is fucking ugly.



The model her face is based on is  though 



Overwatch said:


> Just started my 9th run-FemShep, Soldier.



FemShep has such better VAing than Male Shepard
Too bad they took out the Miranda and FemShep romance :<
Need more Girl Loff in Space


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 20, 2010)

I like random stuff :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Female Shepard > Male Shepard


 False



Graham Aker said:


> Miranda is fucking ugly.


 True


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 21, 2010)

Female shepard is ALOT better than the male version... Mostly because fem shepard voice actor is alot better. And yes miranda is extremely ugly


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2010)

Male Shep will always be better than FemShep in my eyes. :33


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 21, 2010)

why?? i mean Maleshepard is good, but hes voice is so dull and monotone. He only fits to be a renegade, but meh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I like random stuff :33


I posted this GIF like 3 times in this thread already 

Does anyone know if there are going to be more Overlord level DLCs for ME2?

//HbS


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> why??* i mean Maleshepard is good, but hes voice is so dull and monotone*. He only fits to be a renegade, but meh.



That's the point. It's so laughably awesome.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

fem shep > male shep

she's got fexibility

why can't tali be lesb


----------



## Ippy (Jul 22, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Tricia Helfer (The VA of edi) because famous in the scifi "scene" because she played caprica six (a cylon) in battlestar galactica.


No one can deny that she was amazing in that.

Each version of her was instantly believable.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> No one can deny that she was amazing in that.
> 
> Each version of her was instantly believable.



i hated the character, but the actor did a good job of portraying the cylon 

and she's fucking hot


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

and shes tall 

BTW i'm trying to force myself to play trough ME1 AGAIN (it's like my 20th time) is there ANY way to get to level 60 in 1 playtrough...i wan't a 60 renegade fem shepard to ME2.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 22, 2010)

50 on a fresh character, 60 on the second playthrough with that character.

Also, what's that website with the different facemaps for ME2 characters?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

? atleast i use that one


anyways if i get to level 50 what level will i start at in me2 ?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 22, 2010)

3              .


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> ? atleast i use that one
> 
> 
> anyways if i get to level 50 what level will i start at in me2 ?


i don't understand how to use it 

if i give in a code in the character creator it doesn't spew out what it looks on the website


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

Because most of them are PC hacks with mods.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

yea... tho you can find really good ones that have been done with the normal creator..


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

well i got the pc version i still don't know what mods i need to make them look so good


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

NEW LIARA + SHADOW BROKER DLC COMING SOON







NEW SHOTGUN + HANDGUN + ASSAULT RIFLE

JUST LIKE OLD TIMES. DEAL WITH IT


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

liara  can't wait for the dlc


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck yeah. I knew my brain was onto something!

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2010)

ooooo

romance for liara


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

if you import a level 50 character to me2 what level will you start on ?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

Level Three


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks man... :33


----------



## Ippy (Jul 22, 2010)

I told you that shit on the same damn page!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 22, 2010)

Dissatisfied by your meager interactions with Liara in ME2?


Then say hello to a new DLC where the two of you join forces once again to launch an assault on the Shadow Broker.



...wonder how many of you who cheated on her are about to get a lecture?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

I've already posted that with pics, brotato


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2010)

And I posted sound-clips of that a long, long time ago.

I wonder if we can take Liara back to the Normandy to get reacquainted.  She and Tali need to have some girl time with Shepard.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

Nightmare Brother[/quote said:
			
		

> I told you that shit on the same damn page!



yea...
sorry man  i just now relised that your "3" message was the answer. but you see when i read the "3" I forgot i asked the question. I'm cool like that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> NEW LIARA + SHADOW BROKER DLC COMING SOON
> 
> NEW SHOTGUN + HANDGUN + ASSAULT RIFLE
> 
> JUST LIKE OLD TIMES. DEAL WITH IT



Damn...I think there's gonna be another DLC pack for the new shotgun, handgun, and assault rifle.  Check it out:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

...

...

...

FOOKING BIOWARE


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 22, 2010)

*Yes! Yes! Yes!*

Oh, thank you, Bioware! Thankyewthankyewthankyew!


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

Well this DLC won't be awkward at all with Tali in my team...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2010)

That's why I have one file where I stayed loyal to Liara.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it's time for a Mass Effect 3...I'm eager to witness the arrival of the Reapers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2010)

It's scheduled to come out in Quarter 4 of 2011.  

It's also supposed to pull in over a thousand variables from the second game to the third.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

played trough virmire last night(kaidan Died again), and i have to say sovereign has one of the most badass voices in videogame history and he also has epic lines.

"Reaper. A label given by the Protheans to give voice to their destruction. In the end, we have no name. We simply are"


----------



## Corran (Jul 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It's scheduled to come out in Quarter 4 of 2011.



I do not see that happening. I bet 2 years from now.


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> played trough virmire last night(kaidan Died again), and i have to say sovereign has one of the most badass voices in videogame history and he also has epic lines.
> 
> "Reaper. A label given by the Protheans to give voice to their destruction. In the end, we have no name. We simply are"



It was really well done.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

i remember the first time i heard sovereign talk, I was like "oh shit i'm gonna die soon" but than kaidan died instead : 3


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

The only bad thing about Virmire is that I can't kill *both* of Ashley and Kaidan.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:
			
		

> The only bad thing about Virmire is that I can't kill *both* of Ashley and Kaidan.



I agree, They both suck major balls... but still kaidan is a bit more annoying than ashley. Killing them both would be Super special awesome tho.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah why can't i kill both of them


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

has anyone actually killed wrex on virmire ? D:


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> played trough virmire last night(kaidan Died again), and i have to say sovereign has one of the most badass voices in videogame history and he also has epic lines.
> 
> "Reaper. A label given by the Protheans to give voice to their destruction. In the end, we have no name. We simply are"


*"Rudimentary creatures of blood and flesh, you touch my mind, fumbling in ignorance, incapable of understanding."* 
*"There is a realm of existence so far beyond your own you cannot even imagine it. I am beyond your comprehension. I am Sovereign."*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

*"Before us, you are nothing. Your extinction is inevitable. We are the end of everything!"*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

*"You exist because we allow it, and you will end because we demand it!" *


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Dissatisfied by your meager interactions with Liara in ME2?
> 
> 
> Then say hello to a new DLC where the two of you join forces once again to launch an assault on the Shadow Broker.
> ...


Better have a steamy sex scene with Liara regardless of the romantic options chosen before for that kinda mission =)


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> has anyone actually killed wrex on virmire ? D:


Wrex is far too awesome to be killed 

Luckily, I had high renegade points and stopped myself from blasting his head with my shotgun.



darksage78 said:


> Better have a steamy sex scene with Liara  regardless of the romantic options chosen before for that kinda mission  =)


Why would anyone want Liara when they can have Miranda?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

lol...miranda  her face is bigger than 3 of shepards faces put together


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

That doesn't make her any less hotter


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually, it does.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2010)

I played the demo last night. Was not impressed.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:
			
		

> Actually, it does.
> 
> //HbS





Quoted for the effin truth


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played the demo last night. Was not impressed.



Begging for a negging.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

it sucks i can't play ME2 on my shit low spec laptop 

can't wait until i get back to my comp


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> *"Before us, you are nothing. Your extinction is inevitable. We are the end of everything!"*


*"Confidence born of ignorance. The cycle cannot be broken.  "*
*
"My kind transcends your very understanding. We are each a nation -  independent, free of all weakness. You cannot grasp the nature of our  existence.  "*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Sovereign is the best. pek

They better give us a badass Reaper to contend with in ME3.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Actually, it does.
> 
> //HbS





PandaBot said:


> Quoted for the effin truth


Seriously? You'd rather have sex with a blue skinned alien? 



The World said:


> They better give us a thousand badass Reapers to contend with in ME3.


Fixed.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

If she's hot, DUH!


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> If she's hot, DUH!


Don't get me wrong, what she seems to have are tentacles instead of hair and it's a turn-off


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 23, 2010)

I wouldn't call them tentacles...just think of them as corn-rolls.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

isn't asari union all in the head anyways?

what's wrong with tentacle on the head when its in the head anyways


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> isn't asari union all in the head anyways?
> 
> what's wrong with tentacle on the head when its in the head anyways


Haha, oh wait...my Shepard isn't gay


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

asari are nosebleeding hot  and the asari sex is mental BUT it can also be physical depending on the partner.


----------



## TigerRich (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]

Soo Epic.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 23, 2010)

Harbinger vs. Sovereign

Who invokes more fear?  Who had the better lines?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Sovereign of course. But Harbinger had a pretty badass voice to-*ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL!*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Sovereign's a better character, but Harbinger's more meme worthy.


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2010)

Sovereign makes you go haywire with everything he says in ME. That scene was really well done.

With Harbringer you lack such a scene, so even though you are fighting actual enemies controlled 100% by him, he feels less "important" during the whole of the game.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

*ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF VAI'S POKEMANZ!*


----------



## Vai (Jul 23, 2010)

*RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

*DIRECT INTERVENTION IS NECESSARY!*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

*I WILL DIRECT THIS PERSONALLY!*


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Vai said:


> *RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.*



*I AM LIMITLESS. YOU ARE BACTERIA!*


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 23, 2010)

Assuming direct controll of this thread


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)

Harbinger didn't really leave any impact on me. He was too focused on Shepard, like he had a personal grudge. There wasn't a scene where you actually talk to him - in ME1, you talked with a fucking God. An eternal being that crushes organics with no effort, a messanger of a demonic legion only waiting to come and eat billions of organic beings alive.

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Harbinger didn't really leave any impact on me. He was too focused on Shepard, like he had a personal grudge. There wasn't a scene where you actually talk to him - in ME1, you talked with a fucking God. An eternal being that crushes organics with no effort, a messanger of a demonic legion only waiting to come and eat billions of organic beings alive.
> 
> //HbS



harbringer was annoying, but he didn't really leave an i am ultra boss impact. he just took control of expendable trash. expendable trash suddenly became more annoying trash but still expendable trash

if he actually showed himself and did some nasty stuff i might be more impressed with him, but he didn't. so sovereign was still the most badass thing out there


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe there's going to be an ME3 showdown with Harbinger.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, Sovereign is dead, Harbinger still functions!


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

i want space combat vs harbinger and shoot him down with my normandy mk2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2010)

Muk said:


> i want space combat vs harbinger and shoot him down with my normandy mk2



What if in ME3 we get... NORMANDY MK 3???


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2010)

"Your words are as empty as your future. I am the vanguard of your destruction. This exchange is over."

Sovereign was a quote machine, fuck a Harbinger


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2010)

They are both quote machines if you look on the mass effect wiki.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)

One machine is better than the other, obviously.

I wonder what will happen to Normandy SR2, now that we told Cerberus (TIM) to fuck off.

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 24, 2010)

i still think cerberus is one of the coolest things in ME universe


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

we keep mk2 and go and steal mk3 from Tim 

then we reactivate our spectre status and steal mk4 from the citadel 

we use the omega 4 relay jump to the ex-blown up base and make it our home port 

then we fly with mk2 into harbringer use mk3 to ignite a super nova wiping off half of the reaper fleet and mk4 is used to hunt down the rest


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)

But I already got my Spectre status back 

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2010)

the Mk3 will be a reaper.


dun dun DUNNNN!!


----------



## TigerRich (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

rofl assuming direct control

but why miranda she's ugly with buck teeth


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 24, 2010)

Dat Miranda


----------



## Vai (Jul 24, 2010)

oh god that's hilarious


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

direct control of garrus or tali


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 24, 2010)

Quite old but still makes me laugh


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

On my 6th playthrough 
Will be posting some awesome screenshots here. _Click the thumbnails._





More to come.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 25, 2010)

^ What armor is that? Kestrel?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 25, 2010)

i don't like the helmet at all, i also have it, but it looks like a gimp mask or something.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ What armor is that? Kestrel?


Kestrel/Aegis armor and helm. I really like it.


PandaBot said:


> i don't like the helmet at all, i also have it, but it looks like a gimp mask or something.


Gimp...mask..? You mean Robocop doesn't come to mind at all? It must be your way of thinking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks almost like Tousen's hollowfied form. I don't like that helmet at all.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm using the full Kestrel set except the helmet.

Since I'm an Infiltrator for this one, I'm using the regular visor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't buy it  and not gonna.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2010)

lol      buy


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 25, 2010)

it's a really cool armour, using it myself atm too. but the helmet is ridicilous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> lol      buy


Not gonna!  seriously, it's just an item. Not worth... how much is it, again?

The least I can buy is 400 BW points. That means 240 will be wasted.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2010)

lol....... buy


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

I must be the only one who likes the helm then. Though I wouldn't mind wearing that old damaged one, either.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 25, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I must be the only one who likes the helm then. Though I wouldn't mind wearing that old damaged one, either.



What armor is used in that first picture? I really like the way the helmet looks there.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

^ DLC Armor . Costs 160 BioWare Points.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, sorry. Not the Kestrel armor. the brown/light blue armor with the orange glowy eyes.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Dude, thats an . Haven't you played the game?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 25, 2010)

Not for a while now.  After I finished Horizon, I haven't found any real time to play the game.

Ah well, 'tis too bad thats an NPC armor. Change the colors around and it would make for a sweet Shepard armor, imo.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 25, 2010)

Sacrifice some fap time 


Bergelmir said:


> Ah well, 'tis too bad thats an NPC armor. Change the colors around and it would make for a sweet Shepard armor, imo.


There are means to getting NPC armors. Simple mod. Only on pc, of course.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 25, 2010)

Fucking reapers... how do they work ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy thoughts.


----------



## Vai (Jul 25, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Fucking reapers... how do they work ?




You want to know how they copulate?


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Me and Vai will now demonstrate how Reapers have intercourse.

*Heavy breathing and a few loud thump noises later*

See you just put that wire in there and Voila! You wait 9 months now and you got yourself a Reaper baby.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATj3tIqSj5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2010)

loved the punch


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

THOSE BIOWARE MOTHERFUCKERS! Stupid sons of bitches! Dumb tech whores!

_Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC will not be available in *Poland*, Czech Republic, Hungary and Slovakia due to technical difficulties. If you ignore the warning and buy the DLC, your game will be damaged._

For BOTH PC and Xbox360!

GOD DAMMIT! 



//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't get it...it's not like they even made a release date for it yet, did they?  So that means that they have as much time as they need to fix the issues...strange.

It was confirmed that the three new guns will be released in a DLC before the Shadow Broker DLC comes out.

Also, "Lair of the Shadow Broker does, however, contain some *really* cool stuff we haven't revealed yet so stay tuned for more details as we head into August. And actually the very coolest part of the DLC (imho) will be something we absolutely won't reveal in the marketing or PR, to avoid spoiling it. I think most of you will find it to be our most satisfying DLC release yet for ME2."

From:  

I'm thinking threesome with Liara, Tali, and Shepard...


----------



## Vai (Jul 26, 2010)

The World said:


> See you just put that wire in there and Voila! You wait 9 months now and you got yourself a Reaper baby.



They do have organic bits, who knows if they have giant genitals.




forgotten_hero said:


> I'm thinking threesome with Liara, Tali, and Shepard...



This is so much better if Shepard is fem.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2010)

But of course.

Looks like I need to go buy some more points...


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

wheres poland ??


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2010)

It's somewhere in Europe.  Near Germany if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

Why is central Europe fucked over with the DLC?! Bring Down the Sky and all patches for ME1 had the same shit, and they never fixed it, they only released ANOTHER ME1 box with BDtS and patch 1.01.

Poland, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary.... oh well. 

If it breaks ny game ever after I modyfied it so it's 100% English, I'm going to pirate the shit out of all Bioware games. Even those I bought. I'll fill in an official complaint 

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2010)

That really sucks...and they never fixed it?

I wonder what the problem is...they obviously haven't figured out what it is since _Bringing Down the Sky_ came out.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

*sigh* i should have obviously known where poland is, i mean i live in finland... D:


BTW HbS what neon genesis evangelion is your gif from?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

Bring Down the Sky isn't that good tbh


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

But appereantly Lair of the Shadow Broker will be awesome.

Oh, Ukraine got fucked over too.

BIOWARE IS RACIST TOWARDS SLOVIANS! (I know they're not, but if certain amount of people starts yelling that, they're defenseless )

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Who gives a shit about Poland?


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Who gives a shit about Poland?



The Polish, obviously.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 26, 2010)

And the Germans  it's what started dubya dubya two


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Who gives a shit about Poland?


I'm honestly not sure if I should neg this or not. I'm leaning towards "yes".

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure, pussy neg me on horseback, you nationalistic bastard.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 26, 2010)

As a American, I don't see how this concerns me.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

As an awesome person, i don't see how this concernes me either


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

As a person who has access to Warez-bb and ThePirateBay, I don't know how it should concern me 

But it does. I just have a very low tolerance for stupid bullshit. AND TOWARDS BIOWARE BEING RACIST TOWARDS SLOVIANS! 

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

i hate when games don't work and stuff like that

edit: from now on whenever you guys read my posts you have to imagine that this song plays in the background. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBLOvSb56Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

I dislike this theme.

//HbS


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 26, 2010)

i love it. it's awesome


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 26, 2010)

^Always did like this theme.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 26, 2010)

This is only the beginning.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay, since I'm bored and LotSB isn't out yet, let's open up a discussion:

I just recently played through ME1 again and ME2 again, and I gotta say, I like the music in ME1 better than in 2. *Don't get me wrong; ME2 has some fantastic music*, but in ME1, there was this sort of Sci-Fi tone present throughout the theme while ME2 concentrates more on orchestral scores on these big dramatic scenes. I guess this attributes that ME2 has a radically different tone than ME1. 

Was anyone else disappointed that there wasn't a M4 Part 2 (Faunts) theme at the end of ME2?

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcrDWAuyqtc[/youtube]


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 27, 2010)

M4 Part 2 (Faunts) was an awesome song... i still listen to it from time to time


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 27, 2010)

Not so much as missing the theme from the original Normandy. 

Purely epic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 27, 2010)

I dislike music in both Mass Effects. ME1 music had that "cheap sci-fi" feel to it, while ME2 music pretends to be what it isn't, epic, mysterious, serious, it's just avarage.

The only good tracks are Upper Afterlife, ME1 ending, and Suicide Run. Maybe Overlord battle theme.

And damn, the ME1 ending song doesn't fit the game at all! It's so detached.

//HbS


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL, can't believe the Collectors were actually abducting humans and going through all that secrecy to build something that is absolutely fucking lame...


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2010)

Building something that can be destroyed with a machine pistol.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 2, 2010)

I have to agree. There was something anti-climactic about the last part of ME2 that did let the game down a bit. I think this was my only gripe with the game. 

Also the fact that the collector ship was much harder than the collector base didn't make much sense. It should have been the other way around.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

BIOWARE...


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

i wanted epic space ship combat 

after seeing how they tore apart SR Normandy I wanted revenge with full control over SR2 Normandy  

why did bioware make shitty hammerhead mod instead of focusing on making Normandy Mod 

I mean I have to spend all these fucking upgrades and in the end its just a fucking cinematic 

GIMME EPIC Battle SHIP Combat control


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

l o l ... you wish. .... I wish.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

|o| = tie fighter = awesome


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

My set is not the awesome Tie(Thai?) Fighter.. .. It's Dante.. what a shit name.. but the guy is pretty cool.  Also it's a drawing.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL Thai Fighter

I FIND YOUR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE DISTURBING


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> i wanted epic space ship combat
> 
> after seeing how they tore apart SR Normandy I wanted revenge with full control over SR2 Normandy
> 
> ...


That would be friggin awesome. I thought when I bought the weapons upgrade that I'd get to do some shooting at least with it. But turns out it was just for some cinematic sequence =/


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My set is not the awesome Tie(Thai?) Fighter.. .. It's Dante.. what a shit name.. but the guy is pretty cool.  Also it's a drawing.


 
shoko, this -> |o| which movie is it from? 

hint you posted in TOR


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been out of the fucking loop since I took a vacation from work.  Is this something Bioware (fooking Star Wars) related? Because if it is... fuck them to hell and back.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

|o| = tie fighter, girl. TIE FIGHTER GIRL

Imperial TIE FIGHTER

the thing that flew in the STAR WARS. The thing that symbolizes Imperial footsolider in space ships.

You remember the 2 goons flying next to Darth Vader? Those are TIE FIGHTER's

bitch slaps shoko to wake her up


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

l o l <--- I'm pretty sure that looks like a vajayjay than a Tie Fighter.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

Hahaha...yeah, there's no connection things.  l-o-l  

Anyone get the new Mass Effect book?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

_Sonofabitch_... I got it while I was at SDCC. Only on ch 2... I let my friend borrowed it though. Fooking Bioware.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn...I need to pick it up.  I enjoyed the first two books.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

I've only read ch 1... but it kinda messes with the "_canon_"... such as Shepard destroys the collectors base.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

I refuse to accept BioWare's version of canon.  They freaking killed Wrex!  What's wrong with them?  We all know Wrex is alive...

So the book takes place after the second game?


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 2, 2010)

Why the fuck is Renegade canon? 
Shepard basically turns Humanity into the biggest crop of douchebags ever.  Not to mention looses a significant ally in the rachni for future wars.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought destroying the Collector's base was Paragon?  

Or are you talking about killing Wrex?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 2, 2010)

I always thought that Bioware didn't _have_ a canon for the Mass Effect games. I'd like it if they'd left it to the players to decide. No official source can ever change your playthrough or what you experienced.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I thought destroying the Collector's base was Paragon?
> 
> Or are you talking about killing Wrex?



Killing wrex, letting the Council and the Citadel fleet get annihilated.  
Like, the whole point of Virgil warning Shepard, was so that way Galactic HQ wasn't decapitated during the impending reaper invasion.  
Letting the Council, and likely a big part of the Admiralty of the Citadel Fleets die is strategically retarded.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 2, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I always thought that Bioware didn't _have_ a canon for the Mass Effect games. I'd like it if they'd left it to the players to decide. No official source can ever change your playthrough or what you experienced.



They had to establish some form of canon for people who played the second game before playing the first.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

their canon is shit though

even as a renegade i didn't let the council die, its strategically retarded to let such a big ship just go up in smoke, not if you want to stand a chance agasint them the next time around


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> their canon is shit though
> 
> even as a renegade i didn't let the council die, its strategically retarded to let such a big ship just go up in smoke, not if you want to stand a chance agasint them the next time around



Exactly.  On Ilos 
'Shit, the reapers can wipe out the Council and the entire citadel fleet in one move'
*lets the Destiny Ascension, the ship with the firepower of the entire damned Asari fleet combined, as well as the council go up in flames 



forgotten_hero said:


> They had to establish some form of canon for people who played the second game before playing the first.



Ehhh, not exactly.  Ever play KOTOR? Well the default setting for that is a Dark Side female Revan.  Revan was lightside male canonically.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Exactly.  On Ilos
> 'Shit, the reapers can wipe out the Council and the entire citadel fleet in one move'
> *lets the Destiny Ascension, the ship with the firepower of the entire damned Asari fleet combined, as well as the council go up in flames
> 
> ...


kotor + mod for bastilla = default dark side female revan smexing dat bastila 

and default pc players would probably have 2 hand weapon fighting revan cause of those 2 rare lightsaber crystals


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 3, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Ehhh, not exactly.  Ever play KOTOR? Well the default setting for that is a Dark Side female Revan.  Revan was lightside male canonically.



What default setting?  Like, if you just start up the game and don't bother customizing anything?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 3, 2010)

The "default" of ME2 was likely chosen specifically as "make all the crappy choices" to encourage people to go out and buy ME1.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 3, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> The "default" of ME2 was likely chosen specifically as "make all the crappy choices" to encourage people to go out and buy ME1.


I've heard that the developers decided to choose renegade setting as a default just for hell of it.

But most likely the paragon choices are cannon for this game.

I didn't import my saved character from ME1 so I had to go through terrible "default" setting in ME2.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

I re-bought Mass Effect 1 on Xbox Live just so I could import my ME1 characters to ME2.

That's how much dedication I have for Mass Effect.

Fuck you Bioware.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 3, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I didn't import my saved character from ME1 so I had to go through terrible "default" setting in ME2.



Why didn't you import it?  I had one file that didn't show up when I wanted to import it.  When I play the first game though, that missing file shows up.  Good thing I have a bunch of playthroughs


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 3, 2010)

The World said:


> I re-bought Mass Effect 1 on Xbox Live just so I could import my ME1 characters to ME2.
> 
> That's how much dedication I have for Mass Effect.
> 
> Fuck you Bioware.



I didn't know ME1 was for sale on XBOX Live?

How much did it cost, and how much space did it take up?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2010)

It's like 19.99 or 1600 MS points. And I think it is 7 GB.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

New DLC out with the three weapons shown in the Shadowbroker DLC.



Sounds tight...I might actually buy this one.  Triple barreled shotgun that can charge up the shots?  I'm down.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 4, 2010)

played trough me1 with my character again and when i got trough the game i was at level 59 *facepalm*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

You got all the DLC?  And is it a new character?  Because even with all the DLC, I don't think I ever made it to 60, even with the DLC and landing on every planet to get sidequests and mark minerals (at least, I think it was every planet).


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 4, 2010)

it's my second playtrough with that character...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 4, 2010)

*M-96 Mattock*





*M-5 Phalanx*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 4, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> played trough me1 with my character again and when i got trough the game i was at level 59 *facepalm*



Dude, I know! I just played through it, thinking I could reach level 60 (I was level 57).

And I played on Insanity.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> it's my second playtrough with that character...





Shippingr4losers said:


> Dude, I know! I just played through it, thinking I could reach level 60 (I was level 57).
> 
> And I played on Insanity.



Ouch...do you have both of the DLC's?  

When I was going for my level 60, I was at 57 on Insanity.  Did all the DLC, explored just about every inch of every planet, and if there were enemies when I was in the Mako, I got out and fought them on foot.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

Hell yeah.. it took me 2.5 run through of doing everything to get level 60. I wish ME2 was like that.... too bad they toned it down so people would stop bitching about how "hard" it is to get an achievement.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

At least I haven't had any problems with unlocking the achievements.  

My roommate though, he was never able to unlock any of the Ally Achievements in the first game.  He went through five playthroughs, and even though he didn't switch out his party members, it still wouldn't unlock for him.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 4, 2010)

yea i have the dlc :33


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

_pffffffttt_... paying $2 for guns..  

*Hero*: Tell your buddy he needs to get a certain amount of exp with each party member to get their achievement. Gotta work for it.. unlike in ME2 where it's just handed to you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hell yeah.. it took me 2.5 run through of doing everything to get level 60. I wish ME2 was like that.... too bad they toned it down so people would stop bitching about how "hard" it is to get an achievement.


I got level 30 after the Collector's Base Speech  first playthrough

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _pffffffttt_... paying $2 for guns..
> 
> *Hero*: Tell your buddy he needs to get a certain amount of exp with each party member to get their achievement. Gotta work for it.. unlike in ME2 where it's just handed to you.



For his first playthrough, he kept Kaiden and Garrus in his party the whole time, once he get Garrus...never switched them out.  And he never got Liara's achievement by doing what I did to get it (don't do any quests except for those needed to go rescue her, and then do quests and side-quests).

I think RPG's just hate him...he lost his save files on Fable 2 at least three times, and Mass Effect 2 always freezes when he's playing.  We use the same 360 and copy of Mass Effect 2, and it has never frozen on me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Hero*: Tell your buddy he needs to get a certain amount of exp with each party member to get their achievement.



It's not exp. gained, it's Missions Completed. 

You need to complete 40 with Wrex, 45 with Ashley/Kaidan/Tali, and 50 with Garrus/Liara.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

Well.. I guess I don't love Bioware enough to know. 


.. and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 4, 2010)

Burn the witch


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

By witch you mean... Bioware?


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm only missing the kaidan and ashley achivements.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

I spent 2 dollars on the weapons. 

I am such a Bioware slut. I keep going back to them so they can abuse me and take my money.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 5, 2010)

i'm gonna waste money on the weapons too...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

You are all Bigots. I broke up with Bioware.  Feels good man.  


... wait, why am I still here?? For you guys!


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

you secretly love bioware


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

You mad Son. umad.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

I aint mad, I can afford to buy non bioware games, Infact Mass Effect and KOTOR are my only bioware games


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I aint mad, I can afford to buy non bioware games, Infact Mass Effect and KOTOR are my only bioware games


you should add nwn, nwn-hotud, baldur's gate 2 to your list.

they are awesome games


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

Mass Effect and Dragon Age are my only Bioware games.. wait.. put KOTOR on the list too. 

Fuck Bioware.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 5, 2010)

The World said:


> I spent 2 dollars on the weapons.
> 
> I am such a Bioware slut. I keep going back to them so they can abuse me and take my money.



Nah, you ain't a Bioware slut. You're a... *Biowhore*


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> you should add nwn, nwn-hotud, baldur's gate 2 to your list.
> 
> they are awesome games



I have love for tali 

me and bioware are just friends right now.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You are all Bigots. I broke up with Bioware.  Feels good man.



Even you know that's denial


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 5, 2010)

Bioware is our abusive spouse.  No matter how hard they beat us down, we keep on coming back for more because deep down, we love them despite all the shit they give us.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't like those racist Bioware pigs 

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 6, 2010)

Look what just came through the mail


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2010)

I spy a CAG.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2010)

A bunch of Biowhores.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Look what just came through the mail



DO WANT!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2010)

I want one of Tali or Liara or Miranda...with bumps over her breasts, like the Kasumi (from DOA) ones in Japan.


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 7, 2010)

mirandas face would take the whole space of the mouse pad... 


@kitsu: where did you buy that from btw :33


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 7, 2010)

Weapons are the best two dollars ever.  The new rifle and the Geth Shotgun.  But for my sentinel, should I choose shotguns or ARs?


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 7, 2010)

are the weapons good?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 7, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> mirandas face would take the whole space of the mouse pad...
> 
> 
> @kitsu: where did you buy that from btw :33


Buy? t'was free


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 7, 2010)

why was it free?


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 8, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> are the weapons good?



The shotgun is essentially a heavy weapon with regular ammo.  The Mattock shits on the Vindicator, in pretty much every way shape or form, its basically a scopeless sniper with semi-auto spread.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 8, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> why was it free?



Refer to this


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 8, 2010)

^ yeah it's that thing. I managed to order 4 of them - all free.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 8, 2010)

Bitches don't know about my laser mouse.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 8, 2010)

Wake me when the Liara DLC shows up...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd give it a month


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I'd give it a month



I'm curious to see if she actually fights along side you...or if she just 'infiltrates' and you fight through legions of mercs.  
I hope there is not a paragon interrupt for killing the bastard.  Then I'll feel obligated to do it.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 9, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> I'm curious to see if she actually fights along side you...or if she just 'infiltrates' and you fight through legions of mercs.
> I hope there is not a paragon interrupt for killing the bastard.  Then I'll feel obligated to do it.


I think the likelihood is that she will become a temporary member of your team for the time being. Or perhaps even permanent. You never know.

Anyway, look at what came through the mail today!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

So anyways, as much as I currently dislike Bioware, I want Wrex to return in ME3 as party member. If you guys killed him... you guys shouldn't be allowed to play video games. Fuck you guys.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2010)

If Bioware doesn't have him return...well, fuck them all.  Wrex fans all over the world will riot.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So anyways, as much as I currently dislike Bioware, I want Wrex to return in ME3 as party member. If you guys killed him... you guys shouldn't be allowed to play video games. Fuck you guys.


Some people didn't really have a choice. In the first playthrough, the bitch Ashley killed him without my permission.


forgotten_hero said:


> If Bioware doesn't have him return...well, fuck them all.  Wrex fans all over the world will riot.


Hate to burst your bubble, but he won't be returning as a team mate. He has a clan to run.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Some people didn't really have a choice. In the first playthrough, the bitch Ashley killed him without my permission.


.. that's because some people don't know how to play Biowhore games....  


> Hate to burst your bubble, but he won't be returning as a team mate. He has a clan to run.


He will return. Shut your whore mouth.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 9, 2010)

Boss is just MAD that it's easier to kill Kaidan than Miranda


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So anyways, as much as I currently dislike Bioware, I want Wrex to return in ME3 as party member. If you guys killed him... you guys shouldn't be allowed to play video games. Fuck you guys.



it was so tempting to shoot him, when i saw the option 

i think i did a quick save just to see what would happen


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but he won't be returning as a team mate. He has a clan to run.



He also has to defend said clan from the Reapers who want to destroy/eat/whatever it is they do to all sentient life.  What better way to defend the clan from the Reapers than joining back up with Shepard?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2010)

His clan will likely be featured in the 3rd one, but he'll be busy leading it.

He's the _least_ likely to return.  Pretty much anyone else could.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2010)

if wrex returns it's probably a really long and multi quest long mission 

they should make it so


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So anyways, as much as I currently dislike Bioware, I want Wrex to return in ME3 as party member. If you guys killed him... you guys shouldn't be allowed to play video games. Fuck you guys.



Tell me you never tried to kill Wrex just to see what happens and load a previous save after? Cause then I'd call you a liar.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss is just MAD that it's easier to kill Kaidan than Miranda


 



The World said:


> Tell me you never tried to kill Wrex just to see what happens and load a previous save after? Cause then I'd call you a liar.


Actually I never did kill him just to see what happened.. (lol youtube)... The only time Ash Killed Wrex on me was when I was doing my male renegade run, and didn't bother leveling up (so I didn't get enough intimidate pts) and forgot to do Wrex quest. Feels bad man. I wanted to restart it but... last save point was 3 hrs ago. Fuck that shit.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2010)

So let me fill you guys in on what's I'm about to do with this game.

I have stayed away from Mass Effect spoilers with a vengeance. That includes the original.

Last week I bought the original and beat it quickly while only doing a few of the assignments and sticking pretty close to the story missions, and I went with default sheapard on the first run.

Today I just got Mass Effect 2 with all of the storyline DLC accept Overlord because I was out of Microsoft points.

On my first play threw of Mass effect I pretty much played the game however I the hell I felt like playing it without any particular preference to how to right or wrong. Basically if I felt the mission was important enough I prioritized the mission above safety of innocents.

Here is the service history going into the Mass Effect 2

Name: John Shepard
Rank: 43
Military Specification: Soldier
Psychological Profile: Paragon
Status of Wrex: Wrex survived the mission on Virmire.
Missing in Action: Kaiden Alenko was killed on Virmire. (I actually liked Alenko better than Williams, but Alenko was the one on the AA tower and Williams was the one guarding the nuke, so I went back and saved Williams to make sure the Nuke went off. I actually ended up with Laira in the Romance Angle)
Council History: The Council was lost during the attack on the Citadel.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2010)

You could have still saved Kaiden.  If you do another playthrough , just know that no matter who you choose to save, the nuke will always go off.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 11, 2010)

^Interesting...

Who'd you romance in 1 and 2?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Everybody except for Thane and Garrus.  Only had one female Shepard, and she stayed loyal to Liara.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 11, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Council History: The Council was lost during the attack on the Citadel.



I've never really understood why anyone would let the council die.  I mean you basically lose the military might of the council as well as the good will of the rest of the galaxy, even if you go with renegade it just seems impractical to let a military resource like the council fleet to die.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

I did it for my Renegade playthrough.  Let humanity become the number one power and all.  

Honestly, it didn't change all that much in the sequel.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 11, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I've never really understood why anyone would let the council die.  I mean you basically lose the military might of the council as well as the good will of the rest of the galaxy, even if you go with renegade it just seems impractical to let a military resource like the council fleet to die.


I choose to commit the whole fleet to attacking the reaper.  My thought was to hit the damn thing with everything we have _now_, to destract it from the council and failing fleet.  Then come back and pick up the council after we splattered the reaper across the space station.

Enter cut scene
Council Pilot: "We need help"
*Joker cuts contact*
Council Pilot: "They've broken contact and are leaving us to die"
*explodes*

Me: "That's not what I meant to do at all"


----------



## Bluth (Aug 11, 2010)

^I actually did that during my first play through, because I just clicked too fast.  When I saw what I had picked I went to my last save and redid my decision.  So I can understand I guess if you make a mistake in how it is presented.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 11, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I've never really understood why anyone would let the council die.  I mean you basically lose the military might of the council as well as the good will of the rest of the galaxy, even if you go with renegade it just seems impractical to let a military resource like the council fleet to die.


I choose to save many lives, in exchange for 3. The council are only 3 people - replaceable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, but they were aboard the _Destiny Ascension_.  It just wasn't the three Council members, it was everyone else aboard the ship too.  I think it has like 10,000 crew members on it and was the largest ship in the fleet.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 11, 2010)

Hell it wasn't just the _Destiny Ascension_ either, it was the general council fleet, there were a lot of lives and military power on line, not to mention the positive image of Humanity in general.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> I choose to save many lives, in exchange for 3. The council are only 3 people - replaceable.



Short-sighted. The Council members are powerful individuals with a great deal of influence, and by saving them they rather owe you and the alien races represented by them feel as if humanity did a good thing, even if it began with a shifty reputation.

Killing the Council, replacing them with humans does far worse on the whole. You are putting in members inexperienced with running a galactic government, instilling hatred towards humanity which, in the long run, can cost a lot more lives than 10,000 due to riots, hatred-fueled raids, etc.

You can't just look at the quantity to decide which option to take. For example, 500 homeless people vs. 10 skilled doctors. I'd choose the latter, as they'll end up benefitting society as a whole far more than 500 homeless people. The weight and value of the three people you save are higher.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 11, 2010)

Some Sheppards believe humanity is superior and actively try to cripple the other races.  Like, in the second one, urging the Quarians to fight the Geth. Giving Cerberus that base at the end. Those filthy aliens must all be used than eradicated.

It's all about roleplaying, ya dig?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2010)

Cripple the other races too much and there won't be any spoils due to, ya know, humanity getting fucked over by the vastly superior and larger force of Reapers. =p


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Even though they owe you their lives, how do they repay you in the sequel?  Okay, we'll re-instate you as a Spectre, as long as you stay in the Terminus system...Collectors aren't abducting human colonies, it's Cerberus that's doing it. 

And, "Oh yes, Reapers..."




Hangatýr said:


> Cripple the other races too much and there won't be any spoils due to, ya know, humanity getting fucked over by the vastly superior and larger force of Reapers. =p



That's why the Renegade option is giving the Collector Station to the Illusive Man.  How else can the Reapers be defeated considering the fact that Shepard screwed everyone else over?  Cerberus needs to make Reapers out of all other races, so humanity is the only one left.  Volus Reapers...


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Cripple the other races too much and there won't be any spoils due to, ya know, humanity getting fucked over by the vastly superior and larger force of Reapers. =p


Tch. Suffering the consequences of your actions is part of roleplaying. Though, this is Bioware, so it probably won't make much of a difference in the end.

Humanity will have their own subservient Reapers. And Asari as pets.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I've never really understood why anyone would let the council die.  I mean you basically lose the military might of the council as well as the good will of the rest of the galaxy, even if you go with renegade it just seems impractical to let a military resource like the council fleet to die.



_Oh please_.. Save your moral bullshit for another day. Bioware was _begging_ you to kill them by the end of the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Amen to that...we all have that little evil side of us that relishes in being able to do something that we would never do in real life...like punching a woman in the face on public television.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 11, 2010)

I was a better man in letting them leave 

But I smacked that report in the face


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT SAMUEL JACKSON SHEPARD!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bbrQ5EkBz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 11, 2010)

The World said:


> GOD DAMMIT SAMUEL JACKSON SHEPARD!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bbrQ5EkBz4[/YOUTUBE]


I can't stop watching this 

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

That's it!  I have had it with these motherfucking Geth on this motherfucking ship!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's it!  I have had it with these motherfucking Geth on this motherfucking ship!



           .


----------



## PandaBot (Aug 11, 2010)

the voice... man... like that just sounds weird. I always hated that thing in ME, you can't make a badass black guy/girl because the voice just doesen't fit


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Short-sighted. The Council members are powerful individuals with a great deal of influence, and by saving them they rather owe you and the alien races represented by them feel as if humanity did a good thing, even if it began with a shifty reputation.
> 
> Killing the Council, replacing them with humans does far worse on the whole. You are putting in members inexperienced with running a galactic government, instilling hatred towards humanity which, in the long run, can cost a lot more lives than 10,000 due to riots, hatred-fueled raids, etc.
> 
> You can't just look at the quantity to decide which option to take. For example, 500 homeless people vs. 10 skilled doctors. I'd choose the latter, as they'll end up benefitting society as a whole far more than 500 homeless people. The weight and value of the three people you save are higher.


At the time, the choice was simply "save the council or save the citadel". I chose the latter. The important thing to me was simply to save as many lives as possible and avoid loosing the Citadel. I know now that either way the Citadel would have been saved. And I probably would have saved the council had I known that.

However, I still believe I made the right choice, considering the situation. Yes, the council are influencial, but I care not for what they have to offer. Nor do I care for those who may eventually become the next council members.

Also, I would choose 500 homeless people over 10 skilled doctors. I will not assume that those people are homeless because they are useless to society. You could be the smartest being in the universe, I will not hesitate to sacrifice your life to save many. Regardless of who they may be.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

But what if that 1 "smartest man in universe" could save 500 lives?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

Then you don't deal in "what if's".  You have to make a snap decision.  

You have to put yourself in Shepard's position; the Citadel is under attack, the _Destiny Ascension_ is about to be destroyed.  Come in and help save it or wait?

If I was in that position, I would have saved the Destiny Ascension.  I mean, it's supposed to be the strongest ship in the Fleet.  Quality over quantity.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

My question was directed towards Kitsukaru who seems to think quantity > quality. 

That's his opinion which is cool, but Bioware seems to think differently when the whole point to the second game was bringing back Shepard from the dead costing Cerberus ungodly amounts of money. 

One man to save the whole universe populated by trillions.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, but they were aboard the _Destiny Ascension_.  It just wasn't the three Council members, it was everyone else aboard the ship too.  I think it has like 10,000 crew members on it and was the largest ship in the fleet.



Yea, in the end it was that reason that made me save them. The cinematic wasnt that bad at all, you dont see many Alliance ships if any sacrificing themselves to save them. Im sure that if they added that, many would have gone back and NOT save the council.

When they read the list of the many Alliance ships that were destroyed because of that I certainly felt a little pissed. But in the long run 25% of the Council being human means  the other 75% can deal with the manditory dealing and maintaing of the day-to-day galaxy not to mention re-building the Citadel. It leaves humans more time to build up respect and power - before truly taking over!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

How the hell do I take the creation codes from  to edit the appearance of my Shep???


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

Ippy said:


> How the hell do I take the creation codes from  to edit the appearance of my Shep???



Copy paste bruh.. unless you play 360 then it's tricky. You have to change the code manually without deleting the . (dots) b/c the 360 version of ME2 wont let you type in . ..... fooking Bioware I tell you.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

Copy paste what to where?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

You put the thing in the thingie where the thing goes in.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 12, 2010)

...................


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

You'll figure it out. Easiest way is to do it at the beginning during facial reconstruction. The code is on the bottom left. Copy pasta.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 12, 2010)

I think he's still at ME1, where there was no typeable code. Or code box.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

oh...           lol


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Then you don't deal in "what if's".  You have to make a snap decision.
> 
> You have to put yourself in Shepard's position; the Citadel is under attack, the _Destiny Ascension_ is about to be destroyed.  Come in and help save it or wait?
> 
> If I was in that position, I would have saved the Destiny Ascension.  I mean, it's supposed to be the strongest ship in the Fleet.  *Quality over quantity.*


The ship was indeed powerful, but nothing that cannot be replicated. You cannot do the same for organic life. Thats why it's called organic.


The World said:


> My question was directed towards Kitsukaru who seems to think quantity > quality.
> 
> *That's his opinion which is cool, but Bioware seems to think differently when the whole point to the second game was bringing back Shepard from the dead costing Cerberus ungodly amounts of money. *
> 
> One man to save the whole universe populated by trillions.


You're using... Cerberus as means of make your point? Cerberus cares for none, other than themselves and according to them, humanity. They didn't bring Shepherd back because he was superior or more special than any other human in any way. They brought him back to serve as a symbol of humanity's strength, because of his achievements. This is just how Cerberus works, not what "BioWare thinks".

You mean to tell me that if you have 3 children, and one was smarter than the others, you would treat the smarter child with more care than you do with the others? Or perhaps you had to choose which of them lives. You would choose the smarter child over the lesser knowledgeable ones? Baring in mind you can save two of your children and loose one, as opposed to loosing two and saving only one.

You simply can't apply "quality" to human/organic lives. Thats fucking horrible. To think simply because a person is smarter or has achieved more in life, that their lives are worth more than any other.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> The ship was indeed powerful, but nothing that cannot be replicated. You cannot do the same for organic life. Thats why it's called organic.
> 
> You're using... Cerberus as means of make your point? Cerberus cares for none, other than themselves and according to them, humanity. They didn't bring Shepherd back because he was superior or more special than any other human in any way. They brought him back to serve as a symbol of humanity's strength, because of his achievements. This is just how Cerberus works, not what "BioWare thinks".
> 
> ...



It is what Bioware thinks because it's their game. 

And this isn't about favorites with your own children. You can't compare that with saving the Council who also serve as a symbol for the entire galaxy.

This is war and you have to make decisions like that. Saving the Council will save the galaxy in the long run.

It was selfish to let them die because your only thinking of humanity and not all the alien races in the galaxy that would benefit.

The Destiny Ascension probably had thousands of aliens onboard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> The ship was indeed powerful, but nothing that cannot be replicated. You cannot do the same for organic life. Thats why it's called organic.



One word:  Reapers.  They're partly organic and they can be replicated.  

Besides, considering how many races and species there are, it would be a far better choice to save the _Destiny Ascension_.  A dreadnought of that size and caliber has to be extremely expensive and time consuming to build.  Hell, it has almost as much firepower as the entire Asari fleet combined.

Also, if manpower was needed, the Salarians could simply "create" a cure for the Genophage and see the Krogan population boom.  Since they reproduce and mature fast, the loss of life at the Citadel wouldn't be a problem.  




Kitsukaru said:


> You're using... Cerberus as means of make your point? Cerberus cares for none, other than themselves and according to them, humanity. They didn't bring Shepherd back because he was superior or more special than any other human in any way. They brought him back to serve as a symbol of humanity's strength, because of his achievements. This is just how Cerberus works, not what "BioWare thinks".



Actually, they brought him back to fight, not to "serve as as a symbol".  If that was the reason, then he did a crappy job, considering that he all of his missions took place in the Terminus Systems (if the Council survived, then he was told that he would only be allowed to operate there), outside of Alliance space.  I doubt many of the exploits he did reached Alliance space, and if they did I doubt many people would believe them.




Kitsukaru said:


> You mean to tell me that if you have 3 children, and one was smarter than the others, you would treat the smarter child with more care than you do with the others? Or perhaps you had to choose which of them lives. You would choose the smarter child over the lesser knowledgeable ones? Baring in mind you can save two of your children and loose one, as opposed to loosing two and saving only one.



The System Alliance is at war, whether they're willing to admit it or not.  Especially when not just a nation or species is at stake, but all sentient life.  

If the Reapers/Geth were coming for you and your "kids", and you could only save two of them, which two would you pick?  I would pick the smart one for sure; I wouldn't leave the smart one behind.  Darwinism at it's finest.  

Your view is fine for peace-time; when you're fighting a war and you want to win with minimal losses on your side, you can't keep all of your morals and ethics.  I'm not saying to lose sight of them all, but you can't keep every single one of them.  Surviving  and victory have to come first.  




Kitsukaru said:


> You simply can't apply "quality" to human/organic lives. Thats fucking horrible. To think simply because a person is smarter or has achieved more in life, that their lives are worth more than any other.



Sadly, in real life that is how it works.  That's why important people (not talking about celebrities, but important government officials) have bodyguards (secret service, royal guard, etc.); to protect them and if necessary, to give their lives in order to protect that person.  The official's life is deemed to be more important than the guard's.  

Sorry if this came off as offensive, I'm not trying to insult you or anything.




The World said:


> The Destiny Ascension probably had thousands of aliens onboard.



Almost 10,000 crew members.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 12, 2010)

...I just go w/ whatever I feel like at the moment.

Paragon: save them.
Renegade: screw them.

Sometimes, I do something different, but it's mostly what I want to do.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

I almost always save them.  Think I have two files where I didn't, just to see differences in the second.  

I'm hoping that if you save them in the first, don't give the station to Cerberus in the second, that in the third I'll be able to have a dialogue option where I can say, "I told you so," as the Council watches people get eaten by Reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm hoping that if you save them in the first, don't give the station to Cerberus in the second, that in the third I'll be able to have a dialogue option where I can say, "I told you so," as the Council watches people get eaten by Reapers.



lol.. this is Bioware we are talking about... 


...


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 12, 2010)

The World said:


> It was selfish to let them die because your only thinking of humanity and not all the alien races in the galaxy that would benefit.


Selfish? It's for humanity! Almost the definition of selfless! 

Are some people really arguing that it's the wrong choice to let them be killed? I like to have many different experiences and stick to a role when playing a... role playing game. The ending might be a bit different, but there'll be a way no matter what, come ME3.

Isn't the default of 2 that the council dies?


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think anyone is thinking it's wrong to not save the Council.....it's just the most logical choice. 

If your a xenophobe or a racist or just think humanity is better than go ahead save the humans. Just expect there to be alot more backlash when you do. 

Besides this is a Bioware game. Everyone picks choices based upon how much lulz they bring so do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 12, 2010)

The council are the most inept committee I have ever seen in any work of fact or fiction. Yes I include numerous world leaders of the west in that  I don't think they are a loss to the galaxy at all


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2010)

I chose to concentrate all our forces on saving the Citadel, and that makes me selfish? The Citadel is home to millions. Human, alien, black, white, blue, purple, rich, poor. I did not make that decision with intention to have a human council. That was simply a result of the plot. 

The Asari Destiny Ascension was indeed a powerful ship, but had the Citadel been lost to Sovereign, what use would one Asari ship be against the reapers? Millions of lives would have been lost, including the Citadel itself - a  million times more magnificent a ship than the Asari dreadnought could ever be. I am certain that in terms of fire power and defence, the Citadel is immensely superior to the Destiny Ascension.

This was the basis of my decision.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2010)

The Citadel itself only has turrets that can destroy small ships like dropships.  That's why the Citadel's Fleet is always there.  Yeah, it can close the arms and become a shield, but then everybody living inside wouldn't be able to do anything.  So yeah, in defense the Citadel will definitely beat out the _Ascension_, but not in terms of firepower.

And like I said before, the _Ascension _has nearly as much firepower as the entire Asari fleet.  Considering that the Asari had 21 dreadnoughts in addition to the rest of their fleet, that's pretty damn impressive.  I think it probably could have done pretty well against a Reaper.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Evidently not, considering it was destroyed by Geth.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2010)

Remember that dreadnoughts are designed for long-range combat and that the Geth and Sovereign had the element of surprise and were fighting close range (in terms of ships).  Under those circumstances, it makes sense that it would have the disadvantage.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Implying the Reapers would announce their attacks on any vessel or settlement. The Asari dreadnought would not have a chance of survival against Reaper technology. They would always be at a disadvantage.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2010)

After the Council sees countless planets belonging to all races, not just humans, lose all sources of life, I'm sure they would realize that Reapers are real.  Then, it would be just like positioning snipers on a battlefield.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 13, 2010)

Like I said before, the council is replaceable. The new council would still have control of the Citadel fleet, left behind by the previous council. This includes the Asari, Turian, and Salarian fleets. Furthermore, they would have the Citadel - a much more important and powerful vessel than the Destiny Ascension.

It is unfortunate that the new council members are all human. And as I said before, that was the result of the plot. It was never my intention.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2010)

Can the Citadel even move?  For all intents and purposes, it's an armored vehicle.  Like I said earlier, the guns on the Citadel can only take out dropships.  

Besides, it was built by the Reapers; do you really want to risk everything to save a ship that was built by the enemy?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Can the Citadel even move?  For all intents and purposes, it's an armored vehicle.  Like I said earlier, the guns on the Citadel can only take out dropships.
> 
> Besides, it was built by the Reapers; do you really want to risk everything to save a ship that was built by the enemy?


The Citadel is the mainframe of Citadel space. It is home to 13.2 million people. What it lacks in offense it makes up for in defense. It would take several days of sustained bombardment to inflict any serious damage to the superstructure.

Though the Citadel itself might not have the greatest offense, it does have the Citadel fleet, consisting of all Citadel races. Also, consider the fact that there are 2.4 million humans living on the Citadel and the fact that the Alliance has an embassy there. The Citadel would easily gain the support of the Systems Alliance military. Such a thing would not happen if the Citadel were to be destroyed. Can you not see the importance of this space station?

Yes, it was created by the reapers, but so were the Mass Relays. Should they stop using the Mass Relays because of this?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Besides, it was built by the Reapers; do you really want to risk everything to save a ship that was built by the enemy?





When the enemy gives you a weapon, you "use" it​


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2010)

The Mass Relays let you move from system to system.  Staying inside the Citadel basically traps you; you'll be in a siege.  Can the Citadel produce enough food and water for 13.2 million people?  And how does one outlast a siege against an enemy that doesn't need food or water?  And considering that the Reapers built the Citadel, they should know how to destroy it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 13, 2010)

The Reapers have no intention of destroying the Citadel, they just purge it clean for re-use many thousands of years later


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 14, 2010)

If everybody that they wanted to eat/destroy/whatever it is they do was hiding in there, I'm sure they would destroy it to get to them.  Besides, instead of sleeping for a shitload of years, they could actually do something productive for once and build a new Citadel with Keepers that won't be infected by a virus and still be done before new sentient life comes around again and gets to the point of space travel.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 14, 2010)

That would just be a big waste of time 

Their cycle of leaving the Citadel intact for new civilisations to come along and use it has gone on for a number of years us mere organics cannot count to  You can fanfic all you want but they will not destroy the Citadel unless they absolutely had to/Shepard decided to do it himself :ho

Shep destroying it would be an interesting end actually, as the Reapers would have to scour the galaxy blind looking for the organics over thousands of years. Of course, the Citadel is made from the same stuff as the Mass Relays, which are currently indestructable, so it'll either take some mcguffin or deus ex machina for that scenario to become a possibility anyway.

Also in a completely unrelated matter I mentioned to Boss the other night that I've got this shitty twist idea where I'd have Tali as an undercover agent for the Reapers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 14, 2010)

If all sentient life is in the Citadel because that's the only defensive location that's left, what else would the Reapers do?  They aren't going to go back to deep space and hibernate and wait for more sentient life to come up.  If they did that, they would risk having the survivors in the Citadel being able to warn other races about the Reapers.  

And if Shepard did destroy it, the Reapers would finish off the survivors (if any) and then go hibernate in deep space.  They don't search for sentient life; they hibernate while they wait for the new races to discover the Mass Relays and Citadel.

And underneath Tali's helmet...is a Keeper.  An extremely good looking Keeper.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> When the enemy gives you a weapon, you "use" it​



Yeah, all I saw there was; "Ah yes, 'reapers'."


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 14, 2010)

So I've finally got enough time to play this game again. I'm on the empty Collector ship. Did anyone else find it really creepy that it was completely void of enemies. I keep on expecting a Collector or some abberation to pop out from behind a corner, but so far nothing. Keeps you on edge a little  bit.

EDIT: Its a trap! Fantastic!

EDIT 2: Aaah, I'm surprised that didn't turn out to be a sleeping Reaper ship or something. I love it when the Collector Guardian shows up. Something about the way it says, "I will show you true power" is just so... awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol, are you people really arguing the ethical and moral implications of whether or not to let the Council die?  It's not that serious.

Before ME2, I let those idiots die each and every single time.  It simply made more practical sense on two counts: 

1. They never believed their newest, and arguably best, Spectre when it came to the Reapers.  As if shoring up defenses and being on alert, while sending aide would somehow be a BAD thing...

2. Why waste Alliance resources saving a flagship when the real threat is inside of the Citadel?

After playing ME2, when I saw that the default was that the Council died, but they made Udina the human Councilor, I felt that some changes needed to be made.



Also, who do you think is the Shadow Broker?  I just completed the mini-quest for Liara for the first time, and my tin foil cap is on fire.  I'm thinking either the turian councilor, Anderson (mind blowing, I know), or the Illusive Man himself.

They're among the only ones with the power and resources to pull off being the galaxy's top info broker, especially the Illusive Man.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 14, 2010)

^ Thank you.



> Also, who do you think is the Shadow Broker?  I just completed the mini-quest for Liara for the first time, and my tin foil cap is on fire.  I'm thinking either the turian councilor, Anderson (mind blowing, I know), or the Illusive Man himself.
> 
> They're among the only ones with the power and resources to pull off being the galaxy's top info broker, especially the Illusive Man.



Impossible to be the Turian councilor. You said in your post that the default choice was letting the council die. If the Turian councilor is indeed the Shadow Broker, wouldn't he be dead? And thus the DLC would be pointless for many people.

As for Anderson, again, extremely unlikely. Anderson is an Alliance solider. The first to graduate the N7 program. If you've read the book "Mass Effect Revelation" (Official book written by the author of the Mass Effect series), you would know that Anderson is not the type of person who would do such things.

Two years previous to the events of Mass Effect 2, Liara and her "friend", a drell named Feron embarked on a mission to find Shepherd's body. Unfortunately, the Shadow Broker was hired by the Collectors, also to find Shepherd's body, which the Shadow Broker was able to do. Fortunately, Liara was able to stop the Collectors from retrieving the body, and was able to recover it for herself (Which she later handed over the Cerberus). Feron, however, did not survive the mission. Or at least that is what we are lead to believe. 

I highly doubt that Anderson, a soldier and war hero of the Alliance would hand Shepherd's body over to the Collectors. The very person who he recommended for the spectres. Not to mention the well known fact that the Collectors collect and experiment on many different species, including humans. I can't imagine what reason Anderson would have to do this. 

This also rules out the possibility of it being the Illusive man, considering the fact that Cerberus has been trying to find Shepherd's body for the sake of Project Lazarus. Why would they sell their project to the collectors?

If you ask me, I'd say that the Shadow Broker is likely more than one person. It could even be an AI. Specifically, an AI with full access to the extranet. Though I don't see what an AI might want with credits or material things in general.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Impossible to be the Turian councilor. You said in your post that the default choice was letting the council die. If the Turian councilor is indeed the Shadow Broker, wouldn't he be dead? And thus the DLC would be pointless for many people.
> 
> As for Anderson, again, extremely unlikely. Anderson is an Alliance solider. The first to graduate the N7 program. If you've read the book "Mass Effect Revelation" (Official book written by the author of the Mass Effect series), you would know that Anderson is not the type of person who would do such things.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought of that.

Ooooo... what if the Shadow Broker is the collective minds of the Heretics?

That would explain why they wanted to give Shepard's body to the Collectors, why they only operate through intermediaries, and why no one knows who the SB is to begin with.

It's already known that the main Geth monitor galactic communications, so why not the Heretics too?  They could easily just intercept a few here, send out a few there, and voila!  They have their own information network.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 14, 2010)

I saved the Council because I believed, in the second game, they would become thankful and ten times more helpful because of it. I figured I'd be getting backup at the last second when I needed it.

This was not so, they simply washed their hands of me, for the most part.

I will not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 14, 2010)

Ippy said:


> I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Ooooo... what if the Shadow Broker is the collective minds of the Heretics?
> 
> ...



It's a possibility. After all, this is the very reason why AIs are dangerous and illegal in Citadel space. But it still doesn't make much sense. The collectors *hired* the Shadow Broker. It was a trade. Shepherd's body for some form of payment. 

We know that the collectors are under Reaper control. And though the Heretics aren't exactly under Reaper control, they do revere the Reapers as Gods. Why would they want payment? Furthermore, what use would that payment be to Geth, who have no desire for riches.

I think it is also unlikely.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 14, 2010)

> Also, who do you think is the Shadow Broker? I just completed the mini-quest for Liara for the first time, and my tin foil cap is on fire. I'm thinking either the turian councilor, Anderson (mind blowing, I know), or the Illusive Man himself.
> 
> They're among the only ones with the power and resources to pull off being the galaxy's top info broker, especially the Illusive Man.



Curiously enough, I always felt that SB was always Barla Von. I dunno why, but he made such an impression on me in the first game. Wouldn't it be something if the Shadow Broker was a Volus?

Then again, it would explain why the syndicate was doing so well financially.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 14, 2010)

Hahahaha. If thats true, I can imagine how funny it would be to meet him. "Greetings Earth Clan!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2010)

You were all discussing saving and not saving the Council, and you all ignored the political consequences. 

I'd rather save those fools and gain the gratitude of billions of organics and those three tools, strenghten the bonds between organic races, and create a better image for humanity and save most of the Citadel Fleet, including one of the most powerful ships in the galaxy with most experienced crew.

Especially since you make the choise when you've already cockblocked the Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. 

I also believe that the Shadow Broker is a completly new character (or characters). Not someone we know or seen.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 14, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I also believe that the Shadow Broker is a completly new character (or characters). Not someone we know or seen.



This. I also think we're much more likely to get new squadmates in ME3 that are new races (like Thane) rather than other currently known races like the Batarians and Vorcha.


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 15, 2010)

I think the Reapers are gonna shit themselves...when the Destiny Ascencion comes out with a dozen Thanix Cannons equipped.  My Paragon dream. 
Seriously, if its an option, I'd love to refit all the ships in the Combined Fleet of Reaper ass whooping to get Thanix Cannons.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You were all discussing saving and not saving the Council, and you all ignored the political consequences.
> 
> I'd rather save those fools and gain the gratitude of billions of organics and those three tools, strenghten the bonds between organic races, and create a better image for humanity and save most of the Citadel Fleet, including one of the most powerful ships in the galaxy with most experienced crew.
> 
> ...



^ Thank you.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> It's a possibility. After all, this is the very reason why AIs are dangerous and illegal in Citadel space. But it still doesn't make much sense. The collectors *hired* the Shadow Broker. It was a trade. Shepherd's body for some form of payment.
> 
> We know that the collectors are under Reaper control. And though the Heretics aren't exactly under Reaper control, they do revere the Reapers as Gods. Why would they want payment? Furthermore, what use would that payment be to Geth, who have no desire for riches.
> 
> I think it is also unlikely.


They could use the money to purchase new technologies for study/adaptation and have intermediaries deliver them to nondescript locations.

But yeah, it's a stretch.



Shippingr4losers said:


> Curiously enough, I always felt that SB was always Barla Von. I dunno why, but he made such an impression on me in the first game. Wouldn't it be something if the Shadow Broker was a Volus?
> 
> Then again, it would explain why the syndicate was doing so well financially.


That makes some sense, actually.



Kitsukaru said:


> Hahahaha. If thats true, I can imagine how funny it would be to meet him. "Greetings Earth Clan!"


That'd be funny.



Hunted by sister said:


> I also believe that the Shadow Broker is a completly new character (or characters). Not someone we know or seen.


They've shrouded him/her/them in so much secrecy, I doubt it.

It just smells like a "lol guess who? " situation.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2010)

Who do we have, though? It surely can't be anyone that could've died over the two games... can't be Illusive Man or any of your teammates. Anderson is too good for this. Udina? Not so sure... he's pro-human, he wouldn't sell Shepards body to Collectors.

Or some random character we randomly ran into before, talked for 1 minute and left?

//HbS


----------



## Bluth (Aug 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You were all discussing saving and not saving the Council, and you all ignored the political consequences.
> 
> I'd rather save those fools and gain the gratitude of billions of organics and those three tools, strenghten the bonds between organic races, and create a better image for humanity and save most of the Citadel Fleet, including one of the most powerful ships in the galaxy with most experienced crew.
> 
> ...


I mentioned that a couple times.  It's stupid to not realize that you aren't just saving the Citadel Fleet, you are gaining the trust and goodwill of the major players in the galaxy.  It makes sense whether you are paragon or renegade to have the galaxy on your side, you can make you of all that goodwill with either a paragon character or a renegade characters.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Bluth said:


> I mentioned that a couple times.  It's stupid to not realize that you aren't just saving the Citadel Fleet, you are gaining the trust and goodwill of the major players in the galaxy.  It makes sense whether you are paragon or renegade to have the galaxy on your side, you can make you of all that goodwill with either a paragon character or a renegade characters.


"2. Why waste Alliance resources saving a flagship when the real threat is inside of the Citadel?" - _Ippy_

Frankly, without the Citadel, the council would have little to no power. Wasting resources on a flagship whilst Sovereign takes the Citadel would leave the council without the ability to govern. The Citadel Fleet, C-SEC, all lost. What use would they be to you then?

It's pointless to try and gain the gratitude of the council in that situation, for the reason stated above. The safest path to take is to ensure the threat is eliminated and the Citadel saved.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> "2. Why waste Alliance resources saving a flagship when the real threat is inside of the Citadel?" - _Ippy_
> 
> Frankly, without the Citadel, the council would have little to no power. Wasting resources on a flagship whilst Sovereign takes the Citadel would leave the council without the ability to govern. The Citadel Fleet, C-SEC, all lost. What use would they be to you then?
> 
> It's pointless to try and gain the gratitude of the council in that situation, for the reason stated above. The safest path to take is to ensure the threat is eliminated and the Citadel saved.


You didn't read my post carefully, or at all, did you? 

*The decision to help the Council or leave them kill the Soveregin sooner is made AFTER you've cockblocked Saren/Sovereign from taking over the Citadel.*

The bold part is a pretty goddamn huge factor here.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just waiting for when ME3 comes out, and we find out killing or saving the Council will have little to no effect in the game just like in ME2. 

Fucking cunts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm actually expecting to see a sort of RTS section of ME3 (maybe auto-played though).  Where you get "special units" based on the decisions of past games (saved the Rachni?  Used the Reaper for research?  Etc).


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm actually starting to think that the Shadow Broker is a Reaper.

Think about it, the Reapers aren't omniscient.  They need information to help them complete a hostile takeover of an entire galaxy, and what better way to do that than to be an information broker?  They monitor communications channels, sell off other information to clients, who in turn give them even more information.

It explains why no one's ever seen him/her/it/them.  It explains how Harbinger knew to attack Horizon in order to get to Ashley Williams.





Hunted by sister said:


> You didn't read my post carefully, or at all, did you?
> 
> *The decision to help the Council or leave them kill the Soveregin sooner is made AFTER you've cockblocked Saren/Sovereign from taking over the Citadel.*
> 
> ...


Hindsight = 20/20

In the heat of battle, when you don't know the outcomes of decisions, when your enemy's original plan failed, but they're still very much alive and capable of still wreaking havoc, it still makes more sense from a practical standpoint to just have the entire Arcturus Alliance fleet blitz the main threat: Sovereign.



EvilMoogle said:


> I'm actually expecting to see a sort of RTS section of ME3 (maybe auto-played though).  Where you get "special units" based on the decisions of past games (saved the Rachni?  Used the Reaper for research?  Etc).


I think it'll play out more like the end of 2, where based upon who you made loyal, what upgrades you added, and who you recruited, the final outcome changes.

Saved the rachni queen + told the quarians not to go to war with the geth = huge fleet.

Mordin survives final misison + showed Rana Thanoptis mercy in both games = genophage cure = krogan shock troops against Heretics and husks.

Told the council to screw themselves in 2 = no initial Citadel Navy support against Reaper warships.

I think the final battle will have dozens of variables affecting the ending.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2010)

Ippy said:


> Hindsight = 20/20
> 
> In the heat of battle, when you don't know the outcomes of decisions, when your enemy's original plan failed, but they're still very much alive and capable of still wreaking havoc, it still makes more sense from a practical standpoint to just have the entire Arcturus Alliance fleet blitz the main threat: Sovereign.


No, not really. It was literally said that Saren had to transfer control of the Citadel over to Sovereign from the inside, because without that, good ol' Sov can just hide in a corner and cry. And we killed Saren before he transferred the control.

Saving the Citadel Fleet and attacking Sovereign with the Alliance Fleet AND the Citadel Fleet makes much more sense to me than screwing over the most important people in the galaxy, creating a political shitstorm (instead of gratitude), justify all the anti-humanity movements, and attack the Sovereign with only the Alliance Fleet. Remnats of CF + AF > AF solo.

Losing the Citadel was not possible at that point (Shepard had no idea Saren's implants would suddenly start running around), and saving the Council and the Citadel Fleet is just much more practical decision overall. Really. You gain both political power, support of all races, and military power. If you ignore those suckers, you'll only gain the political power.

//HbS


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

But Shepard knew that Sovereign was very much alive (whether or not s/he knew that Saren could be reanimated), and because s/he rightfully believed that Sovereign was the *real* threat, it makes sense to have the Alliance focus on Sovereign.

And again, hindsight = 20/20...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You didn't read my post carefully, or at all, did you?
> 
> *The decision to help the Council or leave them kill the Soveregin sooner is made AFTER you've cockblocked Saren/Sovereign from taking over the Citadel.*
> 
> ...


You're wrong. I just loaded my save game and checked it. In my playthrough, Saren committed suicide as means of releasing himself from Sovereign's indoctrination. This was *after* he had allowed Sovereign to access the Citadel. The decision was made subsequently, not prior to this. Yes, ultimately Sovereign was stopped from activating the relay, but it was only after I had defeated Saren's reanimated body did threat truly end. Which, of course, was *after* I had made the choice regarding the council. 

Furthermore, my squad members endorsed the decision to focus on Sovereign, for the same reasons I have been arguing so far. That the Council are not as important as the thing they govern - the Citadel. They are simply not worth risking millions of lives.


Ippy said:


> I'm actually starting to think that the Shadow Broker is a Reaper.
> 
> Think about it, the Reapers aren't omniscient.  They need information to help them complete a hostile takeover of an entire galaxy, and what better way to do that than to be an information broker?  They monitor communications channels, sell off other information to clients, who in turn give them even more information.
> 
> It explains why no one's ever seen him/her/it/them.  It explains how Harbinger knew to attack Horizon in order to get to Ashley Williams.Hindsight = 20/20


Impossible. Think of what I said in a previous post of mine about Liara's mission to find Shepherd's body. The collectors, who are under Reaper control, *hired* the Shadow Broker to find and deliver Shepherd's body in exchange for a payment of some kind. So according to your logic, a Reaper hired another Reaper. It doesn't sound right.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2010)

Sovereign couldn't do anything from outside without Saren's help, aside from fighting the starships, and Shepard knew it.

And I'm not talking about all this from "2 years later POV". This is just common sense. Honestly.

You leave 3 most important *alien* heads of the government to die when you could help them. Do you honestly believe that masses wouldn't think you left them for dead so you can take over or some other shit like that? Are you really that naive?

You leave the Citadel Fleet to be destroyed. Say whatever you want, but this is simple math. Combination of remnats of the Citadel Fleet (including that huge capital ship, one of the most powerful ships in the galaxy) and the Arcturus Fleet (or whatever fleet it was) surely has more military power than Arcturus Fleet alone. Plus, it's retarded to just fly by some Geth ships killing CF, since after they're done you'll be attacked from behind.

By saving the Council, you *force* them to reward you. Otherwise they would be behaving politically incorrectly, and prove everybody they're assholes. While only the Turan dude is an asshole, Asari and Salarian members are decent politicians, not evil. Plus, alien races would just go "high-five, we were wrong about you guys".


Kitsukaru said:


> You're wrong. I just loaded my save game and checked it. In my playthrough, Saren committed suicide as means of releasing himself from Sovereign's indoctrination. This was *after* he had allowed Sovereign to access the Citadel. The decision was made subsequently, not prior to this. Yes, ultimately Sovereign was stopped from activating the relay, but it was only after I had defeated Saren's reanimated body did threat truly end. Which, of course, was *after* I had made the choice regarding the council.
> 
> Furthermore, my squad members endorsed the decision to focus on Sovereign, for the same reasons I have been arguing so far. That the Council are not as important as the thing they govern - the Citadel. They are simply not worth risking millions of lives.


Let me check that.

edit: Saren never transferred the control to the Sovereign, he was interrupted.

Then he dies.

And then you make the decision about the Council.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

> Sovereign couldn't do anything from outside without Saren's help, aside from fighting the starships, and Shepard knew it.


Again, you're wrong. If you pay attention to the game, which I'm assuming you don't, you would know that Sovereign had implanted Saren with "cybernetic upgrades". This basically allowed Sovereign to take control of Saren's body, which he eventually did. 

So, no, you're wrong. Sovereign could indeed do something because he had the ability to assume control of Saren at any given time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2010)

But Saren was killed before he could transfer the control to Sovvy. And Sovvy took control over the skeleton AFTER you make the decision about the Council.

Shepard had no idea Sovvy could use Saren after he's dead.

Now it's my turn to say "hindsights = 20/20"*

*I'm assuming that means "you're saying that stuff only because you know what happens later"

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm just waiting for when ME3 comes out, and we find out killing or saving the Council will have little to no effect in the game just like in ME2.
> 
> Fucking cunts.



Eh,I know it and you know it that as soon as BioWare releases the first kickass trailer for ME3 you will go all "" and buy it..

It's the way of things.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> But Saren was killed before he could transfer the control to Sovvy. And Sovvy took control over the skeleton AFTER you make the decision about the Council.
> 
> Shepard had no idea Sovvy could use Saren after he's dead.
> 
> ...


First of all 'hindsight' does not apply here 

The point that you were trying to make was that the decision regarding the council was made before Shepherd had stopped Sovereign from taking control of the Citadel. Which, of course, is wrong. Because it was *after* defeating the reanimated body of Saren, did that threat truly end - as I said before. You seem to have ignored that.

*To put it simple:*

> Catch Saren typing on the computer
> Saren completes what he was doing on the computer, before jumping on his hovering craft.
> Saren kills himself / You kill Saren.
> *You make a decision regarding the council*
> Sovereign takes control of Saren's body
> *You kill Saren's reanimated body, and Sovereign, subsequently.*

It was only once you had killed Saren's reanimated body did you stop Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. Not before. 

Though Shepherd did not know Sovereign could take control of Saren, he had no means of knowing what Sovereign was capable off, which is why he still considered him a threat. Any sensible person would.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Impossible. Think of what I said in a previous post of mine about Liara's mission to find Shepherd's body. The collectors, who are under Reaper control, *hired* the Shadow Broker to find and deliver Shepherd's body in exchange for a payment of some kind. So according to your logic, a Reaper hired another Reaper. It doesn't sound right.


The Collectors hired the Shadow Broker... _according to Liara_.

A little misdirection or misinformation could easily be the cause for her to believe that.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Ippy said:


> The Collectors hired the Shadow Broker... _according to Liara_.
> 
> A little misdirection or misinformation could easily be the cause for her to believe that.


No, no. 
This information was in a graphic novel/comic. And before you jump to the question, yes, it is an official comic with a canon story. So there it wasn't a matter of misinformation. We *know* that this happened. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> First of all 'hindsight' does not apply here


I have no idea, I heard that phrase the first time in my life today, I appereantly understood it wrong. 


Kitsukaru said:


> The point that you were trying to make was that the decision regarding the council was made before Shepherd had stopped Sovereign from taking control of the Citadel. Which, of course, is wrong. Because it was *after* defeating the reanimated body of Saren, did that threat truly end - as I said before. You seem to have ignored that.


Wait what, what the fuck.

The point I was trying to make is that the decision is made when Shepard *thinks* that Sovereign already lost his chance to take over the Citadel. 

So, the decision is made *AFTER* Shepard stopped Sovereign from taking over the Citadel (to his knowledge, of course, but we know Sovvy still could use the corpse, but Shepard had no idea at the point of making the decision)


Kitsukaru said:


> *To put it simple:*
> 
> > Catch Saren typing on the computer
> > Saren completes what he was doing on the computer, before jumping on his hovering craft.
> ...


Ohhhh, I see what's your mistake.

Saren has never transferred the control to Sovvy. He was interrupted.

The part in  tag is completly irrelevant to this discussion.


Kitsukaru said:


> It was only once you had killed Saren's reanimated body did you stop Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. Not before.


Once again, Shepard has no idea at the point of making the decision. 


Kitsukaru said:


> Though Shepherd did not know Sovereign could take control of Saren, he had no means of knowing what Sovereign was capable off, which is why he still considered him a threat. Any sensible person would.


He knew Sovvy needed an agent inside the Citadel to do his job. His only agent was killed, the main computer was secured before that happened.


Ippy said:


> The Collectors hired the Shadow Broker... _according to Liara_.
> 
> A little misdirection or misinformation could easily be the cause for her to believe that.


There was a (canon) comic book about it.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 16, 2010)

Again, you're wrong. Do you remember Vigil? The Prothean VI on Ilos? Do you remember the data file that he gave Shepherd? After Saren had suicided/was killed, that data file was used to *temporarily* prevent Sovereign from gaining full control of the Citadel. Yes, Saren was interrupted, but he was still able to finish what he was doing. If not then Shepherd would not have needed to use that data file as he did.

What this means is that Sovereign would eventually gain control of the Citadel because the data file was only a temporary hack. With that prospect in mind, Shepherd's main priority was to destroy Sovereign before that happened. At which point he is faced with the decisions of either focusing on destroying the threat, or dispatching *vital* reinforcements to save the council.

So as I said before, it was only once you had killed Saren's reanimated body did you stop Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. Not before.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> No, no.
> This information was in a graphic novel/comic. And before you jump to the question, yes, it is an official comic with a canon story. So there it wasn't a matter of misinformation. We *know* that this happened. I'll send you a PM.


Oh, that settles that then.

I'm stumped.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Eh,I know it and you know it that as soon as BioWare releases the first kickass trailer for ME3 you will go all "" and buy it..
> 
> It's the way of things.



Of course I am. Bioware is fucking cancer. I can't get away.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Again, you're wrong. Do you remember Vigil? The Prothean VI on Ilos? Do you remember the data file that he gave Shepherd? After Saren had suicided/was killed, that data file was used to *temporarily* prevent Sovereign from gaining full control of the Citadel.


No, the data file was given to Shepard to temporarily give *him* full control over the Citadel systems.

Hell, "prevent Sovvy from gaining control"? Bullshit, the best Protheans could come up with was to modify the Keepers.


Kitsukaru said:


> Yes, Saren was interrupted, but he was still able to finish what he was doing. If not then Shepherd would not have needed to use that data file as he did.


Shepard had to use the data file to open the station's arms, open comms and unlock neighbouring Mass Relays Saren blocked to prevent reinforcements for the Citadel.

Saren never transferred control. COME ON, if Sovvy had the control over the Citadel even for a moment, SOMEONE would've mentioned it!


Kitsukaru said:


> What this means is that Sovereign would eventually gain control of the Citadel because the data file was only a temporary hack. With that prospect in mind, Shepherd's main priority was to destroy Sovereign before that happened. At which point he is faced with the decisions of either focusing on destroying the threat, or dispatching *vital* reinforcements to save the council.


You didn't pay attention throughout the game, did you? Sovvy is powerless from the outside. He needed an inside-agent like Saren to infilitrate the Citadel, go to the Council Room, and transfer control. That was the whole point of looking for the Conduit for like 95% of the game.

With the agent gone, Sovvy could only get pissed and shoot down some ships. He wouldn't hurt the Citadel, it's way too big.

And I still say that the reinforcements PLUS the survivors makes more powerful fleet than just the reinforcements.


Kitsukaru said:


> So as I said before, it was only once you had killed Saren's reanimated body did you stop Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. Not before.


I'm saying this like tenth time, Shepard had no idea Saren could be revived. To his knowledge, Sovvy was stopped the moment Saren bit the dust. Your point of view is from "after the battle" perspective. I'm trying to make a point of view from "fuck I just got a call from Joker after I stopped Saren from giving Sovvy control over the Citadel" perspective.

//HbS


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Again, you're wrong. Do you remember Vigil? The Prothean VI on Ilos? Do you remember the data file that he gave Shepherd? After Saren had suicided/was killed, that data file was used to *temporarily* prevent Sovereign from gaining full control of the Citadel. Yes, Saren was interrupted, but he was still able to finish what he was doing. If not then Shepherd would not have needed to use that data file as he did.
> 
> What this means is that Sovereign would eventually gain control of the Citadel because the data file was only a temporary hack. With that prospect in mind, Shepherd's main priority was to destroy Sovereign before that happened. At which point he is faced with the decisions of either focusing on destroying the threat, or dispatching *vital* reinforcements to save the council.
> 
> So as I said before, it was only once you had killed Saren's reanimated body did you stop Sovereign from taking over the Citadel. Not before.



Actually there were 3 options.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> No, the data file was given to Shepard to temporarily give *him* full control over the Citadel systems.
> 
> Hell, "prevent Sovvy from gaining control"? Bullshit, the best Protheans could come up with was to modify the Keepers.
> 
> ...


Saren said himself that "within a few minutes Sovereign will have full control of all the Citadel systems" after quickly completing what he was doing on the computer. This implies that Sovereign already had some level of access. It implies that it would take some time for him to gain full access.

Skip to 1:10 in this video and see what I mean.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QNtJG_8uHrA[/YOUTUBE]



Now here are two other videos that proves Shepherd knew Sovereign would eventually gain control of the station.

1. 
2. 

In both these videos, Shepherd's team mates tells him to quickly use the data file to open the station's arms for the fleet to take him down *before he regains control of the station.* The threat was still there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmmm, I was wrong. 

I watched that video again, and I realised something funny - when you save the Council, Alliance ships go from the Relay, straight through the battle, and they attack the Sovereign without changing the course. It was a straight line. Time to reach Sovvt = x.

When you hold them back, they circle around the battle, and as an effect, they attack Sovvy later than they would in previous scenario. Time to reach Sovvy = x + y ^ y > 0

While you were right about Saren completing whatever he was doing, I still say it was a better decision from political, social, military and moral points of view.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

BIOWARE JUST SOLD OUT 

MASS EFFECT 2 TO PS3 JANUARY 2011

FOOK THIS SHIT 

DRAGON AGE 2 TRAILER WAS GANGSTA THO


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> BIOWARE JUST SOLD OUT
> 
> MASS EFFECT 2 TO PS3 JANUARY 2011
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? What use is it to keep Mass Effect 2 
limited to two systems?

Furthermore, EA rarely do exclusives.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

SUCK MY LOYALTY


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

OH GOD. IT'S TRUE. I LOL'D.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2010)

Do they even get the first one?

If not, then I'm gonna laugh so hard.  Them PS3 boys will never get to know Wrex.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2010)

They should just bundle ME1/ME2 on one disk.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

PS3 has no Wrex.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 17, 2010)

ME1+2 on a collectors edition blu ray please.  And no, you're not getting GT5 or MGS4, or Uncharted.. or Demon's Souls....


----------



## Vai (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm happy for PS3 fans that could experience the game that is Mass Effect... except this guy that just posted.

He just sounds like an awfull person.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 17, 2010)

I am awful, I eat babies.  And no God of War for you either.


----------



## Vai (Aug 17, 2010)

And why are you discussing this here ? 

you can keep god of war


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

Ordered a Mass Effect 2 hoodie


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

^You'll love it. It's really warm and fuzzy. 

The war between console is a bit silly imo... but then again I don't really care because I own all 3 systems along with PC.. soo...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

BAD NEWS GUYS 

MASS EFFECT 2 GONNA BE AVAILABLE ON PS3 



edit: Red Minotaur beat me to it..


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool I'll replay it again for the third time on ps3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 17, 2010)

PS3 needs Mass Effect 1 before getting Mass Effect 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^You'll love it. It's really warm and fuzzy.
> 
> The war between console is a bit silly imo... but then again I don't really care because I own all 3 systems along with PC.. soo...



Should of known you already tried one, haha


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Ordered a Mass Effect 2 hoodie



It's a bit tight around the wrists but I love mine :33


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

^ i tried ordering one but shipping from america was too expensive


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Should of known you already tried one, haha



I didn't just tried one on... I own one.  Can't wait till fall rolls around.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It's a bit tight around the wrists but I love mine :33



What size you get? I always have problem with hoodie sizes. Some are to big, some to small, despite being the same size


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 17, 2010)

Mass effect for ps3 yaaay


----------



## Memos (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish they'd bring ME1 over as well,t hough.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish Kojima would make Snatcher and Policenauts' spiritual sequel


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

I ordered mine from America or Canada or wherever the hell it was from, cost me like ?80 but I've certainly worn the hell out of it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> What size you get? I always have problem with hoodie sizes. Some are to big, some to small, despite being the same size



Large, thing is that I'm skinny enough as it is


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh man so tight on you and your skinny? Shit I best lose some weight before it arrives


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I wish Kojima would make Snatcher and Policenauts' spiritual sequel


WUT IS THIS DOING HERE. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Large, thing is that I'm skinny enough as it is



But you skinny as fuck..  I ordered Med BTW.. very lose fit but tight around the wrist.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought we were talking about our wishes


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish they would get Olivia Wilde to scan her face for ME3. And some other hot actresses like Kristin Kreuk oooooo or Christina Hendricks.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2010)

The World said:


> I wish they would get Olivia Wilde to scan her face for ME3. And some other hot actresses like Kristin Kreuk oooooo or Christina Hendricks.


then Bioware fucks it up just like they did for Miranda's actress.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2010)

That's better than no hot actress at all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just finished my first Mass Effect 2 playthrough which I did using my imported Mass Effect 1 Character.

If you don't remember what all I did in the first game, here is the service record.



> Name: John Shepard
> Rank: 43
> Military Specification: Soldier
> Psychological Profile: Paragon
> ...



In addition to those things I also saved the Rachni in the first game, and I ignored a lot of the side quests accept for several of them involving Cerberus.

Here is how my Mass Effect 2 game went.

I recruited all of the party members and completed all of the main missions on the game.

I earned the loyalty of every crew member accept Thane. I fudged the Thane's mission and lost sight of the politician for too long, Thane's son killed the Politician and I was unable to gain Thane's loyalty. Also killed the Thresher Maw with Grunt.

I went with Miranda on the Romance Angle.

I reprogamed the Hieratics so that they would rejoin the Geth.

I got the Quarians and the Geth to stop fighting each other.

Half the crew was killed by the Collectors, that was my fuck up though. I meant to awaken the Geth and do his loyalty mission, but I accidentally opened up the Galaxy map before I woke up Legion and next thing I knew I having to do Joker's mission. Since I wanted Legion's Loyalty I went ahead and did his mission afterwards. I lost the Cook, the Yowman Chambers, and Gaby, and that guy in Crew Quarters who was always talking to the female crew mate about his daughter.

Thane was the only casualty during the suicide mission. I thought since I didn't have Thane's loyalty that he might stand a better chance of survival if I put him in charge of leading the surviving crew members back to safety. Instead he decided it would be better to sacrifice himself to make sure that they made it.

Last important decision, I allowed the Illusive man take control of the Collector Ship. My reasoning being that with the Collector's ship in our possession it could make for an important asset in ultimately stopping the Reapers. I just hope I'll be able to put Cerberus in check later.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

That means you actually believe the Illusive Man's cause is just and there is no underlying evil scheme to what he's doing.

If you take Miranda's word at face value when she responded to Shepard's claims at what Cerberus did in the first game(the experiments and the kidnapping and murder) in which Illusive Man claims to not have been apart of that and that flew under his radar, but doesn't he monitor everything Cerberus does? 

I guess we will see in the next game.


----------



## jonnybbush (Aug 18, 2010)

I love Action game. Mass Effect 2 is an action published by Electronic Arts. The game is a sequel to Mass Effect, and the second game of the series. and Both series are nice and awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 18, 2010)

jonnybbush said:


> I love* Action game*.* Mass Effect 2 is an action* published by Electronic Arts. The game is a sequel to Mass Effect, and the second game of the series. and Both series are nice and awesome.


wtfamireading...  

Feels bad man.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just some kid, and actually giving the Collector Ship to Cerberus in no way denotes that Sheppard trusts Cerberus. In fact all the dialogue options after that seem to indicate that he doesn't trust Cerberus with it.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2010)

Mass Effect on the PS3 has no wrex. Discuss.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2010)

Got my sweater today, it's awesome


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 20, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Mass Effect on the PS3 has no wrex. Discuss.


Which is an automatic fail.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

I've already played it on PC, so I'm fine. I was considering getting it for PS3 when it's cheaper, just as a collection, but the lack of transferring my save from ME1 turned me off.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 20, 2010)

They miss the best part of the game.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 20, 2010)

No Wrex. Shit sucks.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 20, 2010)

Word up to that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 20, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Mass Effect on the PS3 has no wrex. Discuss.



Blasphemy! 'Nuff said.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No Wrex. Shit sucks.



No Wrex. Shit sucks is shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Got my sweater today, it's awesome



How's it fit?  And is it worth the money?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> How's it fit?  And is it worth the money?



Fits great, and I believe so, very comfortable. I need two new sweaters this winter anyway, that's one. Also bought a DA2 one...nerdwinterftw


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2010)

Who said there is no Wrex?

There is an some sort of app that runs in the beginning of ME2 for PS3 that goes over all of the important choices from the first game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless its different than what the 360 version has, then Wrex is dead.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2010)

But you can't spell "Mass Effect" without "Wrex"!

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bioware*: 
We are happy for Mass Effect 2 to be a Microsoft, PC and and Xbox 360 exclusive.

*EA*: 
Assuming direct control of this form.

*Bioware:* 
We are happy to announce Mass Effect 2 is coming to PS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitch get on MW2.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> If you don't remember what all I did in the first game


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Who said there is no Wrex?



People are just looking for something to complain about, Wrex had little to no relevance in ME2.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

mass effect 1 ideas and characters are owned by Microsoft 
so should joker wrex tali garrus ashley kaiden or liara show up in ME2 on PS3
lawsuits 
Hell I dont even think that the ME2 on PS3 can call Commander Shepard, Commander Shepard.
I dont know about the voice acting clips but whatever.

I fucking love this.
If ME2 fails on the PS3 I will crack the fuck up.
Plus some ps3 owners have it for PC/Mac 

EA is gunna eat shit. And I cant wait 

Hey anyone remember how well Bioshock 2 did on the PS3? 
I dont either


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2010)

I never even played BioShock 2.  I was gonna try it out, but I was still playing Mass Effect 2.  Still haven't gotten around to trying it.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I never played as Sentinel before.

I used to be all about Engie and Vanguard, but after seeing Tech Armor in action, I wish I started with that class and never switched.  It makes the other shield/armor boosts look like wastes of bonus powers.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I never even played BioShock 2.  I was gonna try it out, but I was still playing Mass Effect 2.  Still haven't gotten around to trying it.



my point was that Bioshock was kinda cool
but then people were like hay
let's make more money and put this shit on PS3 
And it flopped so hard on PS3

And in the First quarter you are going to have old news ME2 for PS3 when DA2 is coming out 2 months later? 
Sorry but 4th and 1st quarters are were devs need to hit the buyers.
End of November - End of January is cash influx like a friend. 

I cannot wait for this shit to flop and EA can go suck down shit and die.

Also, I hope ME3 lets us commit 'genocide'.
I mean hey. I wouldn't mind the reapers life wiping batarians and vorcha 



Brandon Heat said:


> PS3 needs Mass Effect 1 before getting Mass Effect 2.



Not gunna happen without a lawsuit/legal action of some sort.



Ippy said:


> Wow, I can't believe I never played as Sentinel before.
> 
> I used to be all about Engie and Vanguard, but after seeing Tech Armor in action, I wish I started with that class and never switched.  It makes the other shield/armor boosts look like wastes of bonus powers.



Sentinel got boring for me fast. Even more so since I maxed out Assault armor on my first recruitment mission. :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope the Batarians get some more screen time.  I want to hunt down the Batarian that I let live in Bringing Down the Sky in order to save the prisoners.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope most of there screen time consists of 20 reapers using layzahz to lifewipe those fuckers 

Also, I swear to god if ME2 for PS3 cuts into the work for ME3
Imma be pissed


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> mass effect 1 ideas and characters are owned by Microsoft
> so should joker wrex tali garrus ashley kaiden or liara show up in ME2 on PS3
> lawsuits
> Hell I dont even think that the ME2 on PS3 can call Commander Shepard, Commander Shepard.
> ...



You aren't really being serious are you?

Microsoft don't "own" ME1, they just published it on 360 (like they did with Ninja Gaiden 2) so EA can do whatever they like with the actual game content. There is nothing stopping EA from making "Mass Effect: Sigma" other than the very high likelihood it would bomb given that everyone  interested in ME1 has bought it by now.

Bioware even said they were putting some kind of "introductory content" in which could very easily be the cutscenes of the first game condensed into a 40 minute movie or something of that kind.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Also, I swear to god if ME2 for PS3 cuts into the work for ME3
> Imma be pissed



I doubt it will. I'm guessing they'll have a separate, small team working on porting it to the PS3 while the main crew work on ME3.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

I love this game, obviously. 

As for the news that it's coming to PS3...I'm open to it.  The more Mass Effect 2 fans, the merrier.

The BioWare Social Network member Operative 84 took the time to compile some facts from the development team about the PS3 version, putting to rest much of the paranoia surrounding it.  Here's the thread: 

Most reassuring to me is the quote from Christina Norman's Twitter:

"To anyone who says that me2 ps3 is bad for the 360/PC version, it isn't! We are all gamers here.

it is more like we get to hire extra people because of the ps3 port, it is a win win situation."


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 21, 2010)

I think people need to realize that ME was never a xbox exclusive.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

"Never"?  Yes it was.  It was initially only released for the 360.  After EA bought BioWare, they convinced Microsoft to let them bring it to PC; so, in the console world, Mass Effect is still technically an Xbox exclusive.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> "Never"?  Yes it was.  It was initially only released for the 360.  After EA bought BioWare, they convinced Microsoft to let them bring it to PC; so, in the console world, Mass Effect is still technically an Xbox exclusive.


In consoles yes. But people seem to be acting like ME2 coming to the PS3 is some kind of blasphemy when it isn't a xbox exclusive anyway. People need to stop flamming over which console they use and understand that at the end of the day it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

It doesn't really matter what platform it's on.  But saying Mass Effect was never a 360 exclusive as your reason for that is deceptive.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 21, 2010)

I like you Mordin.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Akira said:


> You aren't really being serious are you?
> 
> Microsoft don't "own" ME1, they just published it on 360 (like they did with Ninja Gaiden 2) so EA can do whatever they like with the actual game content. There is nothing stopping EA from making "Mass Effect: Sigma" other than the very high likelihood it would bomb given that everyone  interested in ME1 has bought it by now.
> 
> Bioware even said they were putting some kind of "introductory content" in which could very easily be the cutscenes of the first game condensed into a 40 minute movie or something of that kind.



Actually they can't. Microsoft while they did publish ME1 they also own the rights to the characters and ideas of ME1. 
EA can only touch part of ME2 since alot of the content is still owned by Microsoft. 
I dont even think EA can use the words Turian, Krogan, Quarian etc because they were introduced and owned in Mass Effect by Microsoft.

Hence why Wrex might not be in the game, ME1 owned by Microsoft.

Actually the intro content is probably going to be an in-depth questionnaire on how to create your character since you have no choices and imports from ME1 since ME1 will never hit PS3 unless Microsoft sells the rights.



Koppachino said:


> I doubt it will. I'm guessing they'll have a separate, small team working on porting it to the PS3 while the main crew work on ME3.



Thing is that with all the rights Microsoft has over ME1 alot of work has to go into ME2 for PS3 to basically make it a completely different game or they can be sued. 

they basically have 4 months to remake this game to the point it is not even ME2 anymore for them to not get sued. It's like counterfeiting almost.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope, EA owns Mass Effect in it's entirety. It was previously owned by Bioware which is why it is currently owned by EA. You can't own "characters" and "ideas", only the IP (which is Mass Effect, not a specific game).



If you read the first post in that thread Ray Muzyka even says that the introductory sequence will explain the backstory and what has happened in the universe and story arc up to that point.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

No it does not.
EA convinced ME to go to PC.
Microsoft still has the rights.

Sure let him spout whatever he wants. Microsoft and the law will come into play unless Microsoft wants to give out a freebie.

Microsoft owns the rights to ME. Sure EA owns Bioware but ME's publisher is still Microsoft not EA.

See Bioware was paid to build a "house" through a contract. 
Microsoft bought the "house".
That means Microsoft owns the "house." 
Sure EA bought the little dev team/construction team Bioware but Bioware and EA have no right to claim ownership over the "house". 
That is how it works.
Just replace "house" with game or Mass Effect and
There we go 

Also, what makes you think that intro will be the content of the original ME1?


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> No it does not.
> EA convinced ME to go to PC.
> Microsoft still has the rights.
> 
> ...



So the head of Bioware is talking nonsense now?

If microsoft bought the "house" then they would have owned the IP. They don't, EA does and Bioware did before them. At the end of the day all MS did was publish the first game, just like they did with Ninja Gaiden 2.

I'm out lol, believe whatever helps the most.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Akira said:


> So the head of Bioware is talking nonsense now?
> 
> If microsoft bought the "house" then they would have owned the IP. They don't, EA does and Bioware did before them. At the end of the day all MS did was publish the first game, just like they did with Ninja Gaiden 2.
> 
> I'm out lol, believe whatever helps the most.



Have you not been paying attention to Infinity Ward drama?
Developer's own shit which is sad.

He can talk whatever he wants. Microsoft has every right to step in and say

Nope.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> "Never"?  Yes it was.  It was initially only released for the 360.  *After EA bought BioWare, they convinced Microsoft to let them bring it to PC*; so, in the console world, Mass Effect is still technically an Xbox exclusive.


thank goodness for that since i don't own a console.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 21, 2010)

Microsoft has no rights to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 21, 2010)

Akira said:


> Nope, EA owns Mass Effect in it's entirety.



LOL, they clearly don't since EA is not porting Mass Effect 1 to ps3.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2010)

I _think_ ME1 had a much tighter exclusivity agreement.  Could be that Microsoft didn't bother as much with ME2 because who would want to play ME2 on a system that doesn't have ME1?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Microsoft has no rights to Mass Effect 2.



They have the rights of all characters and ideas that took place in Mass Effect 1
basically they can sue and say that "Commander Shepard TM" belongs to us, so fork over some cash or get sued for alot more or prevent the game from being released because of Copyright infringement 

A dick move by Microsoft should it happen
And if it does
OH GOD YES

Eat shit EA pek


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> They have the rights of all characters and ideas that took place in Mass Effect 1
> basically they can sue and say that "Commander Shepard TM" belongs to us, so fork over some cash or get sued for alot more or prevent the game from being released because of Copyright infringement
> 
> A dick move by Microsoft should it happen
> ...



No they don't my god they've explained it multiple times: EA and Bioware own the characters and idea's M$ only signed on for an exclusive deal do more research Axl


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> No they don't my god they've explained it multiple times: EA and Bioware own the characters and idea's M$ only signed on for an exclusive deal do more research Axl



Incorrect. 
EA owns the new characters and new ideas
Grunt Miranda Jacob Jack Samara etc
New armor,  new weapons, new tactics, new powers, and new story elements. 

Microsoft owns the old characters
Garrus, Joker, Commander Shepard. and Tali
And old ideas
krogans, quarians, reapers, and etc
since they were in ME1 which is a Microsoft exclusive 


And more research? Wat.

Sir, you play games. You don't know about them or the "politics" behind them.


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 21, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> M$ only signed on for an exclusive deal do more research Axl



You simply have no idea what you are talking about.

Axl Low is correct.

You will never see ME1 on a PS3.  Let me crush your hopes now.

You will note the Microsoft Game Studios logo on the box of ME1.  This means that Microsoft is the *publisher*.  Bioware is the *developer*.  Microsoft paid Bioware to make them a game.  That is how the industry works.  Publishers pay developers to make games.  Having paid for that game, the publisher almost always retains rights to all the content in that game.  This may seem wrong that the developers have little or no say in what happens to their creations, but this is the way it works.  The specifics of what is controlled and owned will vary from each publisher to developer relationship, but almost invariably the developer will be screwed as far as rights to content are concerned.

I see Johnny has already used my "build me a house" analogy.  I'll use it again anyway.  Lets say I paid you to build me a house. Just because you built that house for me does not mean you can come and live in it whenever you want...or at all...ever.

Since I do not know the specifics of the agreement between Microsoft and Bioware, I can't tell you what will or will not be allowed in the PS3 version of ME2.  However, I do predict the game will be extensively altered to avoid any legal ramifications.  The one thing I can assure you of is that you will never see ME1 on the PS3.

So, before some ignorant gamer tries to use Ninja Gaiden II as an example for why ME1 can make it to the PS3, let me enlighten you.  Mind you I am not saying gamers are ignorant, as I am one myself, but many gamers think that just because they play games, they also know about the industry too.  Obviously that is not the case.

Anyway, Microsoft and Tecmo (now Tecmo-Koei) had an exclusivity contract.  This is not the same thing as the relationship between a publisher and a developer.  I am not privy to the precise details of the agreement, but Tecmo weaseled their way out of the agreement.  In order to do this they changed the game engine a bit.

_Ignorant Gamer says, "Well Bioware can change the engine of ME1 and blah blah."_

No.  First, Bioware doesn't change anything because they don't own it now.  Second, Bioware doesn't have an in house game engine for ME2, so even if they could legally change ME1's engine, they would have to make or license an engine to do so.  

And this hypothetical situation that Bioware could change the engine for ME1 still fails anyway.

First: Making an engine requires a lot of time and money.  EA won't give either of those things to Bioware since the chances of making a profit from such an endeavor at this point are slim to none.  

Second:  Licensing a game engine is extremely costly as well.  ME2 uses Epic Games' Unreal Engine 3.  The price for this is not listed publicly so I don't actually know the cost of it, but I feel safe in telling you that if Bioware wanted to license the Unreal Engine 3 again, they would be paying at least $1,000,000.  I am not joking or exaggerating.  EA is also not going to give Bioware this for the same reasons as before.

There will be no Mass Effect: _Sigma_.

LoL


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 21, 2010)

But there will be a Mass Effect 2: Sigma.  You get exclusive content, and you can play as Kelly.

Jk...it would be complete and utter bullshit if that happened.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> No they don't my god they've explained it multiple times: EA and Bioware own the characters and idea's M$ only signed on for an exclusive deal *do more research Axl*


Why don't you take your own advice?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> But there will be a Mass Effect 2: Sigma.  You get exclusive content, and you can play as Kelly.
> 
> Jk...it would be complete and utter bullshit if that happened.



"I'm Kelly Chambers and this is my favorite store on the Citadel."


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> "I'm Kelly Chambers and this is my favorite store on the Citadel."


"Assuming direct control of Kelly"


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> "Assuming direct control of Kelly"



Why be Commander Shepard when you can be Space Bisexual Kelly?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> They have the rights of all characters and ideas that took place in Mass Effect 1
> basically they can sue and say that "Commander Shepard TM" belongs to us, so fork over some cash or get sued for alot more or prevent the game from being released because of Copyright infringement
> 
> A dick move by Microsoft should it happen
> ...


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, they clearly don't since EA is not porting Mass Effect 1 to ps3.



What, because porting a game that will be four years old by the time it releases and charging full price for it is a good idea? Even when it ran poorly on consoles to begin with?




			
				Kakuzu said:
			
		

> You will note the Microsoft Game Studios logo on the box of ME1. This means that Microsoft is the publisher. Bioware is the developer. Microsoft paid Bioware to make them a game. That is how the industry works. Publishers pay developers to make games. Having paid for that game, the publisher almost always retains rights to all the content in that game. This may seem wrong that the developers have little or no say in what happens to their creations, but this is the way it works. The specifics of what is controlled and owned will vary from each publisher to developer relationship, but almost invariably the developer will be screwed as far as rights to content are concerned.



Even if MS funded ME1 they still don't own the IP. I don't think there's a realistic chance of the first game coming to the PS3 either but the argument that they'll remove everything for ME2 doesn't make sense. Microsoft own exclusivity for ME1, they don't own "Wrex" or "Shepard" or "Prothean" because they don't own the Mass Effect IP. 

Microsoft also paid Rockstar to "build them a house" with the GTA4 content which went multi because they didn't actually own it, they funded it in exchange for exclusive release on their system.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> But there will be a Mass Effect 2: Sigma.  You get exclusive content, and you can play as Kelly.


Strip-club dance mini-games. Awesome.

//HbS


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Incorrect.
> EA owns the new characters and new ideas
> Grunt Miranda Jacob Jack Samara etc
> New armor,  new weapons, new tactics, new powers, and new story elements.
> ...



You obviously don't know how exclusives work Bioware and EA own the characters and story, M$ just owns/owned the rights to Exclusivity to ME1 which really doesn't mean shit if EA buys it from M$ so they can port ME1



Akira said:


> What, because porting a game that will be four years old by the time it releases and charging full price for it is a good idea? Even when it ran poorly on consoles to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS! Thank god someone who actually understands what "Exclusive" means in today's world!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> But there will be a Mass Effect 2: Sigma.  You get exclusive content, and you can play as Kelly.
> 
> Jk...it would be complete and utter bullshit if that happened.



What would you do? Check Shepard's e-mails while fantasizing about her/him? 
Or scream helplessly as a Collector drags you off?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Actually I do know how things work. You just replying with an image have nothing to counter me with but you wanna look clever is sad.

You are not clever and I am right. 
Why do you come back and have a real debate on exclusives and copyright whne you are more learned. Or Wikipedia that shit. Whatever comes first. 



MyNindoForever said:


> You obviously don't know how exclusives work Bioware and EA own the characters and story, M$ just owns/owned the rights to Exclusivity to ME1 which really doesn't mean shit if EA buys it from M$ so they can port ME1



I am sorry but how does EA own anything from Mass Effect 1?
Microsoft Studios's Label is on the ME Box
And it is an exclusive that means it would be for one system  
Too bad Microsoft is not selling and thus you won't have ME for PS3.

Think you are cute using a $ to abbreviate Microsoft? 
I can do that shit to.
P$3/$ony.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I am sorry but how does EA own anything from Mass Effect 1?
> Microsoft Studios's Label is on the ME Box
> And it is an exclusive that means it would be for one system
> Too bad Microsoft is not selling and thus you won't have ME for PS3.



The logo is there because Microsoft presumably have exclusive publishing rights (which is doubtful because EA published the game on the PC). They don't own the characters or anything of that kind because they don't own "Mass Effect", they just own the rights to have ME1 on 360 either permanently or at least for long enough to make a PS3 port of it a waste of time and money.

I'll say it again, Microsoft do not own the Mass Effect IP. They have no control over the content of the PS3 version of ME2.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> The logo is there because Microsoft presumably have exclusive publishing rights (which is doubtful because EA published the game on the PC). They don't own the characters or anything of that kind because they don't own "Mass Effect", they just own the rights to have ME1 on 360 either permanently or at least for long enough to make a PS3 port of it a waste of time and money.
> 
> I'll say it again, Microsoft do not own the Mass Effect IP. They have no control over the content of the PS3 version of ME2.



Microsoft made a deal for it to go to PC. Yeah.
But it's still Microsoft's property.

Actaully they have control of the idea. characters, and etc from ME1.
They are allowed to go court and say that ME2 for PS3 is plagiarizing ME1
It sounds stupid but if Microsoft wants to spit in the face of Sony/PS3/Bioware/EA they can do that. And it will be legal and it can stop ME2 from being shipped out and sold.  

Don't you love the US law? :33


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> Even if MS funded ME1 they still don't own the IP. I don't think there's a realistic chance of the first game coming to the PS3 either but the argument that they'll remove everything for ME2 doesn't make sense. Microsoft own exclusivity for ME1, they don't own "Wrex" or "Shepard" or "Prothean" because they don't own the Mass Effect IP.
> 
> Microsoft also paid Rockstar to "build them a house" with the GTA4 content which went multi because they didn't actually own it, they funded it in exchange for exclusive release on their system.



You are, of course, incorrect.  Very incorrect.  Rockstar is its own publisher.  In the case of GTA4, it was Rockstar North.  All the GTA DLC only had temporary exclusivity on the 360.  That is just like the Modern Warfare 2 map packs.

As I've said before, I don't know the exact terms of the agreement between Bioware and Microsoft, so I can't say with any certainty what will be ommited from the PS3 version of ME2.  Its just that you don't understand how powerless developers are until you are one.  You can be sure Microsoft will be watching very closely.  Don't be surprised if there are significant changes made to the game.



MyNindoForever said:


> You obviously don't know how exclusives work Bioware and EA own the characters and story, M$ just owns/owned the rights to Exclusivity to ME1 which really doesn't mean shit if EA buys it from M$ so they can port ME1
> 
> THIS! Thank god someone who actually understands what "Exclusive" means in today's world!



You have twice shown your abysmal ignorance on this material.  It would be better for you if you just leave quietly before you embarass yourself further.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> blahblahblahIm12blahblahblah


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

So shall there be any other discussion on why PS3 version of ME2 will be significantly altered or should be, why Microsoft can go to court for this, why ME1 will not be on PS3 and anything else or do you finally have your heads finally screwed on straight? :33

I love it when a plan comes together. 
/lights a cigar


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> What, because porting a game that will be four years old by the time it releases and charging full price for it is a good idea?


Why shouldn't be? Only because the game is almost 4 years old by the time it is released on ps3? 



> Even when it ran poorly on consoles to begin with?


You mean the game was poorly optimized for PC. Where did you get the idea that ME1 ran poorly on 360? Another delusional talk?


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Why shouldn't be? Only because the game is almost 4 years old by the time it is released on ps3?
> 
> 
> You mean the game was poorly optimized for PC. Where did you get the idea that ME1 ran poorly on 360? Another delusional talk?



Because it wouldn't sell due because everyone who wanted it has bought it by now? Oh, and it being slightly dated (compared to current releases anyway).


And it didn't run so great on my 360, I had frequent slowdown during battles and textures took a while to load so whenever I started playing it looked like a PS2 game. Given that's on the UE3 friendly Xbox you can pretty much guess what it would be like on the PS3.


Regardless it'll be interesting to see what happens in the upcoming months. If MS does decide to start this epic lawsuit or PS3 gets something vastly different you can all have a giant "I told you so" at my expense lol.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

loading times via elevator convos = not run optimal?


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 22, 2010)

wow the butthurt  in this thread is off the charts.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> Because it wouldn't sell due because everyone who wanted it has bought it by now?


Says who, you? I doubt it.



> Oh, and it being slightly dated (compared to current releases anyway).


What current releases? Fact that ME1 is a prequel to ME2, people would automatically buy the game for understanding the plot and get a overall better game experience. 



> And it didn't run so great on my 360, I had frequent slowdown during battles and textures took a while to load so whenever I started playing it looked like a PS2 game.


What a fanboy talk. It looks like a ps2 game?
Just because the game ran like shit on your console doesn't mean it did on rest of our console.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Says who, you? I doubt it.
> 
> 
> What current releases? Fact that ME1 is a prequel to ME2, people would automatically buy the game for understanding the plot and get a overall better game experience.
> ...



ME1 is a 3 year old game. There is no chance of it achieving mass market success or even returning a profit if you port it to a difficult system and sell it at full price. It would be bought by the frankly tiny number of PS3 only owning gamers that have read into the series enough to actually care about buying the first one and haven't either gotten a 360 for it or played it on a capable PC. It just wouldn't be worth the money and time particularly given the nature of ME2 which has far less relation to it's predecessor than sequels usually do. You could summarise the most important events of the first game in a 30 minute cutscene and just put it at the beginning of the PS3 version saving a lot more time/money/effort, something I suspect Bioware is hoping to do.

Also I'm not the only person in the world who experienced slowdown and slow texture loading in ME1, it was a something very frequently cited in reviews and something Bioware specifically set out to fix in the second game. It's also cute you call it "fanboy talk", ME is the reason I even bought a 360.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> ME1 is a 3 year old game. There is no chance of it achieving mass market success


Says who?



> or even returning a profit if you port it to a difficult system and sell it at full price.


Who said anything about selling the ported game at a full price? 



> It would be bought by the frankly tiny number of PS3 only owning gamers that have read into the series enough to actually care about buying the first one and haven't either gotten a 360 for it or played it on a capable PC. *It just wouldn't be worth the money and time particularly given the nature of ME2 which has far less relation to it's predecessor than sequels usually do.*


Pretty much confirms that you've never played either ME1 or ME2. The choices you make in ME1 can change plot and overall game experience of ME2. Flamboyantly saying ME1 has less relation to ME2 is just ludicrous.



> Also I'm not the only person in the world who experienced slowdown and slow texture loading in ME1, it was a something very frequently cited in reviews and something Bioware specifically set out to fix in the second game. It's also cute you call it "fanboy talk", ME is the reason I even bought a 360.


Yes that was the pc version of the game, you dolt. Bioware never commented anything about the graphic texture slowdowns of the xbox360 version. If you are going to use something that the devs themselves said, at least provide some sources to backup your argument.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> Who said anything about selling the ported game at a full price?
> ...



It's common sense. It's difficult to make a game sell if it comes out on a different system a year later (see Bioshock which bombed on PS3), let alone 3-4. Can you even give me an example of when this was not the case?

Okay my mistake, but I still don't think it would be very successful if they released it at a budget price either.

I said it has less relation to the first game compared to the typical sequel, which is true. The choices that are made in ME1 flesh out the second game and make it a much better experience yes, but they don't influence the main story arc that much. In my opinion ME2 is not a _massively_ different game based on the choices you made in ME1, that's what I'm getting at.


Nope, Bioware might not have publicly spoken about them in the 360 version because it wasn't as serious but the framerate drops and texture pop-in were criticised, don't act like this is something I'm just making up. Just do a google search of "Mass Effect 360 framerate drops" or "Mass Effect 360 texture pop in" and you'll see, if you're still somehow unconvinced I can post quotes from reviews that criticise it as well.

You seem to think I'm saying ME1 is a bad game. I'm not. I'm saying it had some technical problems, which it did.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Akira said:


> It's common sense. It's difficult to make a game sell if it comes out on a different system a year later (see Bioshock which bombed), let alone 3-4.



What makes you so sure that ME2 wont get shit on?


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> What makes you so sure that ME2 wont get shit on?



I never said I didn't think it would get shit on


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 22, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Pretty much confirms that you've never played either ME1 or ME2. The choices you make in ME1 can change plot and overall game experience of ME2. Flamboyantly saying ME1 has less relation to ME2 is just ludicrous.



Well, to be fair the differences aren't all that big of a plot changer in the second.  I expect/hope it to make more of a difference in the third game.

Letting Wrex live or die?  Only affects the two missions on Tuchanka.  The main reason I hated the fact that Wrex is dead in the story that you get if you don't import a save file is because I got to know him in the first one.  You really don't see much of a plot change if you let him live or die.

The rachni queen: One conversation with an Asari on Illium.

Choosing who died on Virmire: One meeting on Horizon, and references in conversations.

Letting the Council live/die: One meeting.  If you let them died, the human council won't even meet with you.

I think those are the main decisions that carry over.

Over all, you can't see much of a difference in the second game.  There better be bigger and more noticeable changes in the third game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, to be fair the differences aren't all that big of a plot changer in the second.  I expect/hope it to make more of a difference in the third game.
> 
> Letting Wrex live or die?  Only affects the two missions on Tuchanka.  The main reason I hated the fact that Wrex is dead in the story that you get if you don't import a save file is because I got to know him in the first one.  You really don't see much of a plot change if you let him live or die.
> 
> ...



You guys DO REALIZE that one of the Doctors at Bioware said that Mass Effect 2 would ship with a program that would allow you to make the choices that you would have made in the first game had you played it first.

In case you didn't know, Bioware was actually founded by two medical Doctors who met in Residency, started talking about what kinds of games they would each like to make, and eventually started their own gaming company. The two Doctors who founded Bioware are still in charge of it today. Even though EA owns Bioware now, the Doctors maintain a great deal of control over all of the Bioware developed titles. To make a long story short, the Doctor's words are golden when discussing Bioware games. If they say that a feature is going to exist it is going to be there.

However, the fact that there will be a program that allows you to make the choices that you would have made in the first game does indicate that the original Mass Effect will likely never be released on the Playstation 3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

Wrong, it was founded by _three _doctors.  One left, but the other two are still there.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn you people can have silly arguments at times.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

We got nothing else to argue/talk about until the Shadow Broker DLC comes out.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Is your body ready? *Buys some Bioware points*


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

My body is ready. Pirates.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2010)

Really need to start playing the DLC for ME2


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefully she won't kill me for moving on to Tali...good thing I have another playthrough where I was loyal to her.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 23, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Is your body ready? *Buys some Bioware points*



Dammit, I don't think my body can last until September 7th...

Hurry, damn youse! I want to see if I should stay or leave her. (Femshep, yes. MShep, 2nd thoughts.)


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

Goshdarnit, I'm in college and my bros kept the 360, so I have to wait until break to have a crack at LotSB...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank god for Personal Computer


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

I could re-buy ME2 and all the DLC and play on PC, but that's more expensive than I can afford.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I could re-buy ME2 and all the DLC and play on PC, but that's more expensive than I can afford.



Pirate that shit brah.


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

I like my computer virus-free.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

There has to be someone else who has a 360, or others in your position.

When I first went to college, I couldn't bring my 360 with me.  Neither could three other people that I met.  So we each chipped in a bit over $50 and bought an Arcade.  Brought games, controllers, and hard drives from home.


----------



## Wan (Aug 23, 2010)

Er...well that's a bit of a problem...I'm going to a Christian college which frowns upon playing games with "sexual content".  All sorts of gratuitous violence is allowed, but when things get steamy, they start confiscating.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I like my computer virus-free.



Oh you and your Christians.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Er...well that's a bit of a problem...I'm going to a Christian college which frowns upon playing games with "sexual content".  All sorts of gratuitous violence is allowed, but when things get steamy, they start confiscating.



Well, you could find a 360, that puts you half-way there.  Then, lock the door, close the blinds, and turn down the volume before you start to play.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 23, 2010)

Hah! I finally finished ME2! Man, the human Reaper was a let down. It didn't even have any nifty lines. But I got to see Jack die!  And also Mordin...


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Er...well that's a bit of a problem...I'm going to a Christian college which frowns upon playing games with "sexual content".  All sorts of gratuitous violence is allowed, but when things get steamy, they start confiscating.



That's kind of odd, I go to a Catholic college. They don't care about any kind of explicit content...they're too busy trying to catch all the potheads/drunks anyway.

But yeah, how would they get wise to you playing a video game. Only possibility I see is one of you're roommates ratting on you...which seems unlikely.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2010)

Some R.A.'s take their jobs way too seriously.  And at my school (it's not religious), they do room inspections every so often.  Of course, they're required to let us know ahead of time and they don't dig around or anything.  So if you accidentally leave something lying around, you're screwed.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 24, 2010)

Not bad, but I'd rather look at Yvonne Strahovski.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 24, 2010)

Personally I think they butchered Yvonne. She almost looks like a tranny.

inb4 "implying trannies are a bad thing"


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 24, 2010)

Honestly she should have stayed blonde in ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 24, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Not enough T & A.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 24, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



And this is why we never cosplay, children.

This is why.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm moving in January when ME2 comes out for PS3 and was planning to get it but now my future roommate is getting it so shit I just saved 60 bucks  Can't wait to replay ME2 for the 4th time! That's after she plays it again but like Big Boss here she didn't like it much either so maybe she'll find it boring fast and I can play it again. Any info on some updates for ps3 version? better be something...


----------



## The Boss (Aug 24, 2010)

^ Nah, I don't hate the game.. just a love/hate relationship with Bioware that has an effect on their games.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 24, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I like my computer virus-free.



So, use a virus-free crack...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> And this is why we never cosplay, children.
> 
> This is why.



The door is that way.
Use it to get out.


----------



## Wan (Aug 24, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> So, use a virus-free crack...



I don't like stealing either.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 24, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> And this is why we never cosplay, children.
> 
> This is why.


GTFO

She's fucking hot.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 25, 2010)

Ippy said:


> GTFO
> 
> She's fucking hot.



I strongly disagree. Her hair is in tatters and, the whole of the outfit doesn't come across as appealing to me.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I strongly disagree. Her hair is in tatters and, the whole of the outfit doesn't come across as appealing to me.



Sorry what were you saying?
I was too busy looking at her ass


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Sorry what were you saying?
> I was too busy looking at her ass



Well ive seen much better asses...


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Sorry what were you saying?
> I was too busy looking at her ass



I was too busy looking at her omni-tool.


----------



## B00M (Aug 25, 2010)

MF2.
Is.
The.
BOMB!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 25, 2010)

So much so that it blew off the bottom of the E, making it an F.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2010)

Man.. you guys have low standards.  She has no ass or tits.. and dat face.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 25, 2010)

Well... I wouldn't say no


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Man.. you guys have low standards.  She has no ass or tits.. and dat face.



A decent cosplay makes wimmenz 100% more attractive to us


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Man.. you guys have low standards.  She has no ass or tits.. and dat face.



She got a ass...but agree on the face.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2010)

God invented paper bags for a reason...

But honestly, I don't think her face is that bad.  She was still the first person that I romanced.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 26, 2010)

You won't see her face from behind/with the lights off. Some of you are so picky


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2010)

^Well she took pictures for a reason, for people to judge. Just saying bout the face, not ugly just eh not doing anything for me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2010)

Wait, are we talking about Miranda or the cosplayer?  

Guess it doesn't matter...either way, the bag or turning off the lights work for both.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Man you guys don't care as long as you can stick it in do ya.. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Man you guys don't care as long as you can stick it in do ya.. :ho



But of course, we are men after all.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

We fucked Tali and she had a mask on. Our standards are low.


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2010)

The World said:


> We fucked Tali and she had a mask on. Our standards are low.



SHE TOOK OFF THE MASK.

we just .....didnt see her face.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

.. oh you guys. 

I have standards.


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2010)

it was a headbump.

that's not sex, I headbutt people all the time.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 26, 2010)

Thane is the frogman, Garrus is the Birdman and Kaidan is the fagman.

100% confirmed


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2010)

You can smex thane ? I did not knew that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 26, 2010)

Mordin says sucking Thane's frogdick actually makes you hallucinate.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

KAIDAN IS NOT A FAGMAN. 

But in other news, What about Jacob? I think we know who the real fagman is.

And for the record It was Garrus I boned.. not Thane.


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Mordin says sucking Thane's frogdick actually makes you hallucinate.



Mordin, the best.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

Mordin, mein fuhrer.


----------



## Vai (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah yes, " Holding the line "


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAP92rvm1hQ[/YOUTUBE]


DANGER WILL ROBINSON DO NOT SWALLOW!

*

Shepard: OH MORDIN YOUR JUST YANKING ME AROUND YOU OLD SCALLYWAG YOU!

Mordin: fine, swallow bitch, see what happens.
*


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Eheheheheh...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 26, 2010)

DANGER COMMANDER SHEPARD, PREPARE YOUR ANUS


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

My body is ready.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh you people.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

Vai said:


> SHE TOOK OFF THE MASK.
> 
> we just .....didnt see her face.



and do we really care at this point?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope the next game we get a member that can use Heavy Weapons


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

if i don't get to murder udina at some point, i'm killing bioware


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

hopefully you can let the citadel die


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Again?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

But with a bigger boom


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

volus party member


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2010)

actually i want to let the reapers kill the volus, batarians, vorcha and krogans.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 26, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Oh you people.



Hey! What do you mean 'you people'?

P.S. Udina Death FTW.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> actually i want to let the reapers kill the volus, batarians, vorcha and krogans.



krogans?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> volus party member



The Biotic God.  Nobody can beat Niftu Cal.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The Biotic God.  Nobody can beat Niftu Cal.



 I love that little guy.

What we need in ME3 is a badass duo of a Hanar and an Elcor.  Or just a Hanar who thinks he is Blasto the Spectre.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

that fucking volus gets dropped in one shot


----------



## Ippy (Aug 27, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I strongly disagree. Her hair is in tatters and, the whole of the outfit doesn't come across as appealing to me.





The Boss said:


> Man.. you guys have low standards.  She has no ass or tits.. and dat face.





crazymtf said:


> She got a ass...but agree on the face.





forgotten_hero said:


> God invented paper bags for a reason...
> 
> But honestly, I don't think her face is that bad.  She was still the first person that I romanced.





forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, are we talking about Miranda or the cosplayer?
> 
> Guess it doesn't matter...either way, the bag or turning off the lights work for both.


I want to see pics of who you are all hitting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2010)

Ippy said:


> I want to see pics of who you are all hitting.



It was a couple pages back. 



MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Vai (Aug 27, 2010)

The biotic god man, the biotic god. If you let him die, there shouldn't even be a ME3.



Bergelmir said:


> I love that little guy.
> 
> What we need in ME3 is a badass duo of a Hanar and an Elcor.  Or just a Hanar who thinks he is Blasto the Spectre.



who thinks ? no no no , we need Blasto.



forgotten_hero said:


> It was a couple pages back.



he meant "hittin" on real life.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 27, 2010)

Hitters gonna hit.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope ME3 comes out next year.... so that I can be done with BitchWare.  



Ippy said:


> I want to see pics of who you are all hitting.


Are you implying I need to be hitting someone "better" to know when someone looks like shit? Nice logic. Still wouldn't hit it for obvious reasons. No homo.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

Well.. now I'm impress. 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well.. now I'm impress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, *that's* a very good impersonation. It actually looks like the character it's based on.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 27, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I don't like stealing either.


Copying is not stealing.

Theft is when you *remove* that thing and the original owner doesn't have it anymore.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Now, *that's* a very good impersonation. It actually looks like the character it's based on.


I'll take the Miranda cosplay chick over her please.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

No      homo.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> krogans?



yes
krogans must be exterminated from the mass effect universe
they are a mistake
Mordin tells you the story of krogans


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> yes
> krogans must be exterminated from the mass effect universe
> they are a mistake
> Mordin tells you the story of krogans



Take that back.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Take that back.



What?
That Krogans are a mistake?
Or that Mordin tells you that the salarians gave the krogans weapons and told them to fight rachni and that they are a dead artless culture?

Wrex and that hippie Krogan that loves that Asari are the only outliers of the krogan:
RAWR WE KROGAN ARE TOUGH AND SHOULD BE POWERFUL
The genophage was good.
I will agree with Krogan population control. 

Plus they get pissed when people retaliate. 
*krogans attack turians*
*turians fight back*
Assholes for fighting back


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Actually Mordin only says the "Dead, artless culture" thing about the Collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> Except such traits will be infinitely useful when fighting the Reapers.



But that applies to the Krogans since Salarians gave Krogan weapons and armor before the Krogan could develop there own culture

Yeah
Let the krogans kill one reaper before i let there planet get eradicated


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2010)

No, it doesn't- Mordin's statements about the Collectors were derived from their lack of free will and total control by the Reapers.  The krogan certainly have free will in spades.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> No, it doesn't- Mordin's statements about the Collectors were derived from their lack of free will and total control by the Reapers.  The krogan certainly have free will in spades.



but they are an artless dead culture as well


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> But that applies to the Krogans since Salarians gave Krogan weapons and armor before the Krogan could develop there own culture



Not true.  The Krogans had technology before the Salarians came.  The wars with one another got to a point where their nuclear weapons were all used.  That caused Tuchanka to become what it is now.

The Salarians came and gave them new technology and new planets in order to convince them to help them with the Rachni.


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> but they are an artless dead culture as well



No they aren't.  A prime example of their culture is their rite of passage.  The krogan test themselves against beasts of Tuchanka while reflecting on their past and what they as a species have been through.  There's also the traditions of battlemasters, krants, shamans, etc.  Plenty of vibrant culture.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2010)

so primtive and savage.
not exactly cultured culture


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2010)

You biofags/whores are scary people...you know that?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> so primtive and savage.
> not exactly cultured culture



Just because they're primitive and savage doesn't mean that they don't have culture.  

Look at all the ancient civilizations in real life.  They had culture even though they were primitive.

And for all we know, there could be Krogan artists.  In the first game, Wrex said that there were no Krogan scientists because when given the option, Krogans would always choose to fight.  He was wrong; I'm pretty sure there was an unnamed Krogan scientist on Virmire that you fight, and then you meet Okeer in the second game.

For all we know, it could be the females that develop the culture.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> You biofags/whores are scary people...you know that?



you dont know the half of it


----------



## Wan (Aug 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> so primtive and savage.
> not exactly cultured culture



Yes, their culture is centered around combat and conflict.  That doesn't make them culturally dead, neither as Mordin defined it or any other definition.  "Dead" implies absence, not savagery or simplitude.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 28, 2010)

Krogans fight. It is in their blood 

You can't really call them primitive when they made their own nukes  

In 300-400 million years when our sun turns red we'll end up just like them


----------



## Vai (Aug 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just because they're primitive and savage doesn't mean that they don't have culture.
> 
> Look at all the ancient civilizations in real life.  They had culture even though they were primitive.
> 
> ...



Don't you remember tuchanka ? 
Theres a doctor Krogan there, that you can talk to.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2010)

actually ME2 is EA's IP not Bioware's


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 28, 2010)

Stop arguing over shite no one cares about, keep it to PMs or private conversation please 

/mod


----------



## Wan (Aug 28, 2010)

Whatever.  My point is, I won't pirate because I think it is a form of theft, illegal, and immoral.

Now, is it a particularly major crime, sin, whatever?  Of course not.  But I'm still not going to do it.  And I support publisher DRM actions to curb it (short of Ubisoft requiring internet access to play their games single-player.)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 28, 2010)

Hbs, don't kick the dog. You have 10K posts when he has like 41.

Of course, his arguments aren't gonna be good.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 28, 2010)

Post count =/= argumentative skills


----------



## The Boss (Aug 28, 2010)

Piraters gonna pirate.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Piraters gonna pirate.


Possibly why there are some who aren't pissed at Bioware et al. for all the DLC shenanigans these days?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Post count =/= argumentative skills



bullshit 
!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hbs, don't kick the dog. You have 10K posts when he has like 41.
> 
> Of course, his arguments aren't gonna be good.





Son Goku said:


> Post count =/= argumentative skills


Pretty much what Goku said.

//HbS


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 29, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Pretty much what Goku said.
> 
> //HbS



You do realize that you would've benefited from my argument?

Whatever. I think we're all just messing with each other because Bioware won't release LotSB yet.

...So, any new cosplay? Like, I dunno... One of Garrus, or a Turian?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hbs, don't kick the dog. You have 10K posts when he has like 41.
> 
> Of course, his arguments aren't gonna be good.


There's a fallacy in here.

Appeal to authority?

Poisoning the well?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You do realize that you would've benefited from my argument?


I don't want to benefit from stuff that's not true  (when there are no money on the line).

I'll send Bioware bomb warnings. "YOU DON'T WANT TO FACE POLISH WRATH!"

//HbS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Vai (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree. That's like 10 pages old.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

Still not enough T & A.

On other news... Im replaying ME1 on PC and I love it.  _Sooo goooood_.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _What happens when you get that hull_ 



















I love ME pek


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

ah yeah


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 31, 2010)

Too bad I hated that bitch.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn is she not wearing any panties? 

Also her side boob makes her tits look alot bigger than they were in the game.

If you got a bitch that gets out of line (like Miranda and Jack) you gotta keep the Omni-tool enhanced pimp hand strong.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Too bad I hated that bitch.


Implying you have to like the bitch to dig dat ass 

My fucking waifu


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Too bad I hated that bitch.



shes a butterface


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

900 year old Asari with natural stripper glitter? :taichou


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> 900 year old Asari with natural stripper glitter? :taichou



Evolution has a sens of humor


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

Did that artist really give Samara fish scale skin?
*looks at his other asari*

So is this why Fish or Asari are like ossim to the krogan?
The scales they have?!
But Asari are smooth.
And Squishy 
Why can't you sex the Samara? T_T
If I had to be 100% paragon and 0% percent renegade to sex Samara
I'd go back and play ME1 and make the perfect Samara sexin character


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, it's more reptilian than fish. Check those eyes.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

If Samara were human she would be black, that's all.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Actually, it's more reptilian than fish. Check those eyes.



D:
Not a fan of that fetish



The World said:


> If Samara were human she would be black, that's all.



If Samara was human she'd also be dead 720+ years earlier :<


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

Miranda in the game is a bit of a butterface
outside of the game... 
Not so much


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 31, 2010)

You look at her face


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 31, 2010)

The World said:


> If Samara were human she would be black, that's all.



her face model is white


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2010)

Hm. Was anyone here able to justify, from whatever roleplaying perspective you were using, choosing Morinth over Samara? While I've played speciesist characters, I haven't played any stupid or just plain evil ones. I can't, for the life of me, think why a renegade would ever choose Morinth in that situation, except for metagaming factors. Shits 'n giggles, or trying out everything.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hm. Was anyone here able to justify, from whatever roleplaying perspective you were using, choosing Morinth over Samara? While I've played speciesist characters, I haven't played any stupid or just plain evil ones. I can't, for the life of me, think why a renegade would ever choose Morinth in that situation, except for metagaming factors. Shits 'n giggles, or trying out everything.



cause samara is so black and white she threatens to kill renegade shep  for being a bastard

morrinth is only a danger to you if ur a dumbass and sleep with her


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> cause samara is so black and white she threatens to kill renegade shep  for being a bastard
> 
> morrinth is only a danger to you if ur a dumbass and sleep with her


However, I don't see Samara as more of a threat. She is a known, a bull that will charge you head on. Morinth seems to practice mind controlling. You can't be sure you can resist in the future, even if you do in your FIRST MEETING with her. Letting Morinth on your ship, or, hell, just being alive and free after, seems like much more of an insidious threat. The moment she showed that she mind controls, she had to be put down.

After this is over (probably ME3, if they reuse all characters), I expect Samara to just go back to Asari space. The more logical course of action that I see for a renegade is to keep Samara and kill her the moment she is unbound by an oath, if you have to.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 1, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hm. Was anyone here able to justify, from whatever roleplaying perspective you were using, *choosing Morinth over Samara*? While I've played speciesist characters, I haven't played any stupid or just plain evil ones. I can't, for the life of me, think why a renegade would ever choose Morinth in that situation, except for metagaming factors. Shits 'n giggles, or trying out everything.



Wait, there was a choice? All I had was the cut scene with the biotic fight, and then both appealing to Shepard. And then Shepard grabbed Morinth's hand, and Samara killed her.  There was no pause to choose between the two or anything.


On another note, did playing ME2 change how you fight in ME1 for anyone? I'm on a replay and I've noticed that I'm ducking for cover and hiding behind pillars/crates/walls all the time now, whereas on my first ME1 run I just charged into fights.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> However, I don't see Samara as more of a threat. She is a known, a bull that will charge you head on. Morinth seems to practice mind controlling. You can't be sure you can resist in the future, even if you do in your FIRST MEETING with her. Letting Morinth on your ship, or, hell, just being alive and free after, seems like much more of an insidious threat. The moment she showed that she mind controls, she had to be put down.
> 
> After this is over (probably ME3, if they reuse all characters), I expect Samara to just go back to Asari space. The more logical course of action that I see for a renegade is to keep Samara and kill her the moment she is unbound by an oath, if you have to.



heres the thing 

morrinth is only a possible threat to a renagade

where samara says to your face she will kill u


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, there was a choice? All I had was the cut scene with the biotic fight, and then both appealing to Shepard. And then Shepard grabbed Morinth's hand, and Samara killed her.  There was no pause to choose between the two or anything.


Your paragon/renegade scores have to be high enough to enable those dialogue options. And, I believe, you need to choose coloured dialogue options even before the ultimate choice.

Yes, paragons can pick either or too.



Zen-aku said:


> heres the thing
> 
> *morrinth is only a possible threat to a renagade*
> 
> where samara says to your face she will kill u


Care to explain the bolded line?

Ardat-Yakshi become addicted to their predatory game, and she seeks out any powerful person like it's her drug. Ardat-Yakshi also become more powerful with each person they kill via coupling. Morinth is equal in strength to Samara now, but the insinuation is she will become more powerful. She can mind control (hence her loyalty power) and has made people think she's a god. I find Morinth to be a threat to both paragon and renegade, the kind that will stab you in the back when she becomes powerful enough. (She actually does do that, if you let her...) Samara is honest, and any threat is more predictable.

Really, I can't see any smart, non-evil Shepard choosing Morinth. Renegade or paragon. (Not liking Samara, finding her annoying is a psychotic reason.) And, hell, I see the merit of allowing the council to be killed, giving Cerberus the station. In my mind, they made the choice more good/evil rather than paragon/renegade.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 1, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Your paragon/renegade scores have to be high enough to enable those dialogue options. And, I believe, you need to choose coloured dialogue options even before the ultimate choice.
> 
> Yes, paragons can pick either or too.



Ah cool. So I just didn't have the points to choose. Good to know.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> heres the thing
> 
> morrinth is only a possible threat to a renagade
> 
> where samara says to your face she will kill u



I'd say it's the other way around.  Samara says she will kill you, after her oath expires, and only if you have done extremely dishonorable things.  You're only likely to do that as a renegade.

On the other hand, Morinth tries to trick you into death sex regardless if you're paragon or renegade.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

/implying Samara/Mornith can kill Shepard.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 1, 2010)

^


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNjS41vZX5g[/YOUTUBE]

:33

The music sounds like it's from Inception... which is a very good thing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually, not really. Inception was more like HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONK.

Fuck you, Bioware, and fuck your prejudice against Slovians! Too bad we're not black or jewish, otherwise entire world would scream "RACISTS" at you!

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 1, 2010)

My body is ready . . .


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 1, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> ^


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> ^


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNjS41vZX5g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :33
> 
> The music sounds like it's from Inception... which is a very good thing.



"He's stronger than anything you've ever faced!"

........ 

  :rofl 

We've fought motherfucking Mecha Cthulhu on foot you limp wristed nannies and we plan to fight their freaking army which can blot out all the stars in the Galaxy..

Also..do want..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

smithsjhons said:


> Mass Effect 2 is an action game and published by Electronic Arts. The game is a sequel to Mass Effect, and the second game of the series.The game was released on PC and Xbox 360 game console.


Thanks. Didn't know that. 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

smithsjhons said:


> Mass Effect 2 is an* action game* and published by Electronic Arts. The game is a sequel to Mass Effect, and the second game of the series.The game was released on PC and Xbox 360 game console.



wtfamireading.png


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 1, 2010)

clone spamming?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> wtfamireading.png


TPP shooter with some RPG elements.... 

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Care to explain the bolded line?


I meant Samara sorry



Mordin Solus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNjS41vZX5g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :33
> 
> The music sounds like it's from Inception... which is a very good thing.


pek making a new game just to be loyal to liara


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 1, 2010)

wat


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> wat



I lol'd.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

Mid air sex. Never tried? DO IT.

//HbS


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so pumped for Lair of the Shadow Broker.  Btw, Mass Effect 2 > Mass Effect.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah Yeah.. I'm excited for it too... sort of.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 2, 2010)

lol anyone else see the tunnel from I-Robot?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2010)

Where did the "prepare your anus" thing come from?

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Assuming direct control


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be assuming direct control of Liara...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'll be assuming direct control of Liara...



Hopefully you can do this DLC during the game like after/during the second round of recruitment. 
[which would make more sense] 
Maybe Liara can convince Samara to help Shepard embrace some Eternity 

Asari Sandwich 
Or is it a Shepard sandwich?

This is delicious


----------



## Stringer (Sep 2, 2010)

Hopefully they'll include an online mode for the game's third iteration. ME is too awsome to be played only in storymode.

I definitly would've liked to fight as a Collector or a Krogan.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for that Kaidan DLC. FUND IT BIOWARE.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Hopefully they'll include an online mode for the game's third iteration. ME is too awsome to be played only in storymode.
> 
> I definitely would've liked to fight as a Collector or a Krogan.



While co-op /being garrus in someone else's game for example
Would be cool it would change the mechanics because when Shepard is down it you have to restart
However I can see Mordin in the party helping that. 
Plus that could make the game too easy.
Two people playing one kites other snipes/power spams
It's better one player only

Krogans 
Collector's 

Hey did you know that one of the reasons the there was no Krogan reaper was because there wasn't enough Krogans to make half of one?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Hopefully they'll include an online mode for the game's third iteration. ME is too awsome to be played only in storymode.
> 
> I definitly would've liked to fight as a Collector or a Krogan.



I don't want the third game to have online...it's perfectly fine as it is now.  If they feel the need to make an online mode, then they can put it in another Mass Effect game.  Something like what they're doing with The Old Republic.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Also online multiplayer would be retarded.

Lol you are a level 1 commander shepard?
/noob get's one shotted by heavy warp/tungsten ammo/heavy charge/infiltrator headshot


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 2, 2010)

Screw the online mode idea that would just be tacked on and divert resources from improving the gameplay and story presentation.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Screw the online mode idea that would just be tacked on and *divert resources from improving the gameplay and story presentation.*



Why dont you yell at the PS3 converting people then


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 2, 2010)

You can fly with the fucking car now????????????????????????????
BEST DLC EVER 
Also did anyone who played that Blue Suns mission want to take the fighter back too the Normandy with them.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> You can fly with the fucking car now????????????????????????????
> BEST DLC EVER
> Also did anyone who played that Blue Suns mission want to take the fighter back too the Normandy with them.



No.
I don't need gunships to get the job done.

Widow Sniper /Assassin Infiltrator 
Rev Mech Gun / Soldier
Charge + Geth Shotty / Vanguard 

is all i need


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Why dont you yell at the PS3 converting people then


I would, that that's already announced and in the works. :/

If they want to increase their budget by a third over what they currently plan to spend, just to get an online mode... well, fine.  I'm sure EA will yank the chain though.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I would, that that's already announced and in the works. :/
> 
> If they want to increase their budget by a third over what they currently plan to spend, just to get an online mode... well, fine.  I'm sure EA will yank the chain though.


Yell louder. 

I wish ME was still a Microsoft exclusive. :<
after ME3 I will be done with Bioware
Dragon Age 2 doesn't peak my interest


----------



## Stringer (Sep 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> While co-op /being garrus in someone else's game for example
> Would be cool it would change the mechanics because when Shepard is down it you have to restart
> However I can see Mordin in the party helping that.
> Plus that could make the game too easy.
> ...


Nah far from it fellow, it'll actually make it better. You should play more Co-op games of Tactical shooter, First-person shooter genres. For exemple in Gears Of War, when your teammate falls, he stays alive up until you can manage to save him. And if he dies, the game wouldn't restart, instead your teammate would be revived at the next checkpoint once _you_'ve survived. Meanwhile he gets to see you in action and gives you advices if necessary, wich in the process avoids him to get bored. It was extremely fun as you get two equivalently smart people trying to finish an epic game, everyone knows what they're doing, wich means no side kicks dying in stupid manners. It added more flavor the gameplay as a whole. 

They can easily balance out each Class/characters' skillset, adding rechargeable tools to resist biotics and wichnot. Let guns remain the most usefull tools, but create maps to allow Infiltrators, Adepts or any other class using biotics or using furtiveness_[Infiltrators]_ as their main source of power to be as efficient as they can be, without being _"overpowered"_ but fun to play as. Online has worked for most big-market games up until now and I don't see why it wouldn't work with this one if they think it through.

Also, your co-op side characters won't spam anymore than their IA-self can do in storymode. . . The only difference is that you got more brains in your team to use your assets effectively. Besides, there's nothing cooler than saving the universe alongside your best buddies. 

By the way, the story got little to no relevance online. Just pick up your gun and take heads. Even though the Krogan population has severly decreased, there's still enough of them for their population to stay somewhat stable, we've seen many of them throughout the game. So:

Krogans 

Collectors 


If you don't want online, don't play it. Quite simple. But I'll gladly do.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> No.
> I don't need gunships to get the job done.
> 
> Widow Sniper /Assassin Infiltrator
> ...



Talking about this bro.

Also a space fighter mission>>>Mako or hammerhead


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2010)

Thing there will be problems with that already
Slow downs such as an infiltrator scoping, adrenaline rush, charges from vanguards 
Plus lag. 
And Garrus/Shepard wouldn't "respawn" if they were downed and out. It's better than if Shepard falls you have to restart. 

Plus the AI will need some reworking so that the AI won't be stupid to just focusing on teammate that is kiting them while Shepard picks them off 

While Co-op would be cool it's better off not happening.

In ME3 there will be a whole lot less species in the Universe if I have the choice. 
Reaper
Vorcha
Volus
Krogan
Collector [if any remaining]
Varren
Batarian

I am Commander Shepard.
And I am helping exterminate your species.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not interested in Co-op for Mass Effect.  I mean, the main reason that I enjoy Mass Effect is for the story.  It's just so awesome when you get to decide where the story goes by making different decisions.  If anything, I think the Co-op would be like Fable 2's co-op...which was utter crap.

And co-op works in FPS's because you can't really make that much of a difference in the storyline.  If you're playing Mass Effect for the shooter elements...well, learn to appreciate the storyline.  And don't let BioWare hear that you want more shooting elements...they might make the third game into a FPS.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Thing there will be problems with that already
> Slow downs such as an infiltrator scoping, adrenaline rush, charges from vanguards
> Plus lag.
> And Garrus/Shepard wouldn't "respawn" if they were downed and out. It's better than if Shepard falls you have to restart.
> ...


 
 There are no _lag-free_ games though. 'Cause unless you live in japan[They simply have the best connection in the world, that country is far from most when it comes to technologies], there's a risk for lag in every single games currently made, and that is no matter how good the company's servers and cross-platform systems are. 

Oh and let me flesh out the following as I was too short and probably wasn't clear enough on this specific point in my previous post. In any given game, online play and storymode are too entirely different entities, it's a given. Having an online platform doesn't change, even to the least, the fact that you're given a great game to enjoy and remember for years to come. If any online feature added by Bioware in the future iteration ends up being insatisfying[Wich I highly doubt, given the quality of work they've displayed thus far], then as usual, we can rely on the tale to get most of our fun.

Well, I don't see how less species being bad for online[Or co-op, wich was your suggestion, not mine]. I think on the contrary that less species and powers to incorporate, basicly makes the online experience less complicate to understand for any game. A more solid and toughtout gameplay as a result in my humble opinion.

I want to play ME3 for years to come, it's the last of the trilogy and we won't hear from in it in a long while, so even though I've finished ME2 at the hardest difficulty 7 times already[ME1 even more because there was many more classes] no matter how I love the game I can't do that more than 11 times because you'll end up boring yourself, even if you space it up. An inovative/ original online play, will allow me to enjoy this with my friends for further upcoming years. Just like I still play _Gears of War 2_ and _Rainbow six: Vegas_.




forgotten_hero said:


> -snipping


 Provide me real arguments fellow. Let me explain to you how narrowed is the reasoning you're currently giving me.   

 Aside the gameplay, one of the main reason a game gains popularuty and a large fanbase is because of how well written its story is. Also, if I didn't like ME's awsome story, wich I've stated a couple of times already if you decide to pay careful attention to what I wrote, then I wouldn't have bother to play all of the series' games made so far. I'm not that bored nor rich, to continuously play and buy a game wich story's I genuinly don't like, while the later is its best asset. It's common sense, really. So your point doesn't make any sense.

 Don't argue for the sake of arguing. If you don't have good points to share, you let it slide and refrain from replying to me. Otherwise I'll be more than happy to further elaborate on my points and discuss with you.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually I just want those species gone from my universe
If i can let the reapers kill them
all the better


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 3, 2010)

They'll be adding new species in the 3rd game anyway 

Also, Liara DLC :WOW

Apparently it makes more sense if you do it after you've finished the main story, which means I'm taking Legion with me :ho

I'm gonna start up a new game on ME1 today with a female Engineer and prime that shit up to ME2 for the Liara stuff


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 3, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Provide me real arguments fellow. Let me explain to you how narrowed is the reasoning you're currently giving me.
> 
> Aside the gameplay, one of the main reason a game gains popularuty and a large fanbase is because of how well written its story is. Also, if I didn't like ME's awsome story, wich I've stated a couple of times already if you decide to pay careful attention to what I wrote, then I wouldn't have bother to play all of the series' games made so far. I'm not that bored nor rich, to continuously play and buy a game wich story's I genuinly don't like, while the later is its best asset. It's common sense, really. So your point doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Don't argue for the sake of arguing. If you don't have good points to share, you let it slide and refrain from replying to me. Otherwise I'll be more than happy to further elaborate on my points and discuss with you.



You used Gears as an example as to why you wanted co-op, so I based my argument off of that game.  Did Gears have a good story?  Not in my opinion.  To be honest, when I played the first game, I had no idea why the Locust were attacking.  All I knew was that the Locust wanted to kill the humans.  Yeah it's fun game, but there's no story.  I got a lot of the story from the novels, which I actually like better than the games.

And when I think of co-op games, I can't think of any that have good storylines.  Sure there's the Halo series, but once you beat campaign, then what?  You play the multiplayer because it's a shooter.  Same with Modern Warfare 2.

Not sure if my earlier argument made sense, but what I was trying to say was that I don't think Mass Effect would be the same if you were playing in someone else's "world", where it wasn't your actions that defined the ending, but your "host's actions". 

I'm fairly certain that they'll make a Mass Effect with multiplayer...after all, they stated that Mass Effect 3 will be bringing an end to Shepard's arc.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 3, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> They'll be adding new species in the 3rd game anyway
> 
> Also, Liara DLC :WOW
> 
> ...


Jesus christ.. how many play through do you ahve now?  

But yeah, I'm starting a new character in ME1 as well.  PC version of course.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2010)

you can transfer PC to ME2 xbox? O:


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, I just happen to have a PC version right here in my PC.  ME1 and ME2. :33


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHH
It's Shepard's rape face


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2010)

MAGNIFICENT

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 4, 2010)

3 days, children.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

I lol'd when Jack died.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

Scoped and dropped. :darass

Shepard's rape face. 

Grunt looks awesome with that minigun.


----------



## Vai (Sep 4, 2010)

krogans should get miniguns in ME3.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 4, 2010)

Not gonna happen 
Hey, do you guys think the current DLC weapons will be available in the next game?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

^ I hope to god no. They were all ugly looking. We need better looking guns.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 4, 2010)

We need better SOUNDING guns. 

ME1 weapon audio quality vastly exceeds ME2's.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

Geth Shotgun?
Hell Yeah
That shit is soo fun as a vanguard


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

Vai said:


> krogans should get miniguns in ME3.



5000 slugs firing every minute at FTL speeds by big ass Krogans? Hell yes.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

The World said:


> 5000 slugs firing every minute at FTL speeds by big ass Krogans? Hell yes.



New heavy weapon = Badass Minigun
Think the Revenant.
BUT WITH 300%+ the dakka

THinking about it
We need a Za Wardo gun for ME2.
A gun that stops time with one shot.
THen drops streamrollers Normandy's after being charge.
Okay not really
But I do want to see a Timeshop/reality warping gun beyond the Blackstorm

EDIT:
We need to make a gun from Sovereign's corpse


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2010)

Where is my Kaidan DLC?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2010)

Not coming, nobody loves Kaidan. Btw, I've got info on Ashley DLC!

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2010)

^ U are a lair and a racist...  Just like BioWare..


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 5, 2010)

ME3 party member


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

I loved Mass Effect 2. I dated Garrus because he's awesome.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 5, 2010)

2 2 2 22 22 daaaays


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Where is my Kaidan DLC?



non-existent because people got him killed


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2010)

Why make a DLC with a character that everyone kills, except you and maybe another girl? Two people on a planet.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 5, 2010)

Kaiden is a more boring character than Jacob 
More likely to be a Jacob DLC. I would buy it.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 5, 2010)

I didn't leave Kaidan behind to die. Of course, Liara was the LI in that playthrough.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Sep 5, 2010)

I did. But now I wish I didn't date Liara. I don't want to choose between her and Garrus.

Totally chosing Garrus but Liara is going to be mad...


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2010)

Give me Kasumi as a regular character and stick Jacob and Thane as DLCs. 

I love me some Kasumi


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 5, 2010)

kaiden was beyond shit tier


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Metaphor (Sep 5, 2010)

i laughed haughtily as i abandoned his ass on virmire


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2010)

Hoshino Rika said:


> I did. But now I wish I didn't date Liara. I don't want to choose between her and Garrus.
> 
> Totally chosing Garrus but Liara is going to be mad...



Go for the Asari Special. If you have high enough Rengade you get a threesome and Liara has another holly fuck check/choice
Paragon you can patch things us and get some Asari loving


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> i laughed haughtily as i abandoned his ass on virmire



And then you got stuck with Ashley. Fission Mailure.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2010)

I prefer Ashley over Kaiden...hell, maybe even Jacob over Kaiden.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Jacob maybe but Ashley? Hell no, that cunt was way more annoying as hell than 20 packs a day raspy voice emotionless Kaiden.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 5, 2010)

Ashley.......................
Just her voice is enough to send my annoyance meter booming. But I saved her. I pretty much ignored her completely in ME1.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2010)

i wish i could leave both ash and kaiden on virmire

THat would make my ALein racist bastard profile so fun

Wrex is dead
ashley is dead
alenko is dead


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

I like giving my vote to that xenophobic human political party. It's like the Nazi party except for aliens. 

I tip my hat e to you Bioware for making that so subtle.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 5, 2010)

So everyone else also thinks Ashley and Kaidan are awful romantic partners compared to the selectables in ME2?

Rock on gaiz!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I could make Kaidan romance Ashley
Fugly bitch
And so wimpy emo boy

Shepard: Ashley, I order you to blow Alenko until he he isn't an emo 
Kaiden and Ashley: Commander what I done to deserve a cruel fate T_T

Jacob and the prize with heavy risk > Ashley and alenko


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 5, 2010)

Out of all romances in both games, I prefer the Liara one the most.

Lesbians 

And no that skank Varren-fucker Kelly doesn't count


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Liara is the best.  I stayed faithful to her in ME2.

That whore Kelly tried to seduce but I resisted the nasty bitch.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the music that is played on the main menu for Mass Effect 1? You hear it at the reunion on Horizon as well, I love that theme and can't find it anymore 

Fooking Bioware 

Ah found it, it's the Vigil theme!

...Fooking Bioware


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> So everyone else also thinks Ashley and Kaidan are awful romantic partners compared to the selectables in ME2?
> 
> Rock on gaiz!



i wouldn't go that far Ashley may be a racist bitch but  at least shes not miranda whose ether Retarded or a liar ether way i wish i could space her and put garrus in charge


----------



## Wan (Sep 5, 2010)

I like Ash.  At least she goes into battle wearing actual ARMOR.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> I like Ash.  At least she goes into battle wearing actual ARMOR.



there's that too

fucking high heels....


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Out of all romances in both games, I prefer the Liara one the most.
> 
> Lesbians
> 
> And no that skank Varren-fucker Kelly doesn't count



actually Liara gave tali the varren pup as revenge on shepard for cheating


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck that alien hating bitch


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2010)

Give me your opinions, people. Do the Asari have vaginas in the same spot as humans? I figure they have navals and breasts (and eyes and mouth, etc.), so why not? Baby Asari have to come from somewhere. If only we could have asked Sha'ira. 

Important stuff that should be resolved in ME3.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

It's so simple but i couldnt help but laugh




edit:
Morinth = shit


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> actually Liara gave tali the varren pup as revenge on shepard for cheating


liara dlc out yet?

i haven't kept up with all the dlcs available


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2010)

It comes out tomorrow


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2010)

Ew, Morinth.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Morinth is ugly and she gets free power ups
if she kills Samara her current level is Morinth + Samara
If she kill shepard omfg

Samara power + Shepard power + Morinth before Loyalty mission


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 6, 2010)

Morinth is an Asari baby


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2010)

She looks like a fish.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> She looks like a fish.



she looks like she needs to die
honestly i didnt even save her once because her ability is shit
Oh yeah control them AFTER armor and shields are down?
It's just like a really shitting cryoblast/round

I play on hardcore and insanity


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> she looks like she needs to die
> honestly i didnt even save her once because her ability is shit
> Oh yeah control them AFTER armor and shields are down?
> It's just like a really shitting cryoblast/round
> ...



That too.

I just fancy the milf.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

I want Samara so bad for ME3.
Seriously.
This time.
We really might not make it.
Asari mindsex please


----------



## Wan (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh come on.  Mass Effect 2 had six love interests (seven if you're counting Kelly).  Being able to talk to Samara without getting hit on was refreshing.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 6, 2010)

A few more hours.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> she looks like she needs to die
> honestly i didnt even save her once because her ability is shit
> Oh yeah control them AFTER armor and shields are down?
> It's just like a really shitting cryoblast/round
> ...



And who doesn't bich 

BTW can anyone tell me how is this new DLC with Liara?


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> BTW can anyone tell me how is this new DLC with Liara?


Hello. I am from tomorrow. The DLC, the Lair of the Shadow Broker is pretty amazing. I recommend you get it when it's released tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hello. I am from tomorrow. The DLC, the Lair of the Shadow Broker is pretty amazing. I recommend you get it when it's released tomorrow.



Is their a nuclear holocaust tomorrow?
If so I wanna tell work that i will be suffering from radiation poisoning. S:


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Oh come on.  Mass Effect 2 had six love interests (seven if you're counting Kelly).  Being able to talk to Samara without getting hit on was refreshing.



Kelly was a stripper.
You just touch the asari suit and deposit one credit  

Miranda was rape
Jack was T_T
Tali was fluffy

No comments on the guy romances since i did not do them.

But I want my Asari Nookie [that won't kill me] 

I had Shi'ira and Liara. Need more Asari!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> No comments on the guy romances since i did not do them.



You missed the Prrrriiiiiiize


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> You missed the Prrrriiiiiiize



Jacob's romance?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Jacob's romance?



yeah


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Kelly was a stripper.
> You just touch the asari suit and deposit one credit
> 
> Miranda was rape
> ...



who's shi'ira? 

doesn't remember that asasri unless you mean that cow that consults with the rich 

i wanna do the omega bitch 

btw has anyone tried to go through the omega relay before you got the iff?

does it give you a game over


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2010)

Aria T'Loak. Aww yeah. She better be a party member in 3. (Freeing Omega due to invasion/teaming up.)

Hm. Who, out of the general NPCs we've met, are likely candidates. Aria is one. (Though, she has a big-name VA, so maybe they don't want to pay out that much...)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> btw has anyone tried to go through the omega relay before you got the iff?
> 
> does it give you a game over


Nah, it just zooms in on the Relay, and there is a box with history and shit to the right. The only option is "Back". Can't use it.

//HbS


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Aria, Wreav, Kolyat, Maelon and Kal'ReeGAR 

But then I'm of the view that I would be very happy and comfortable with like 15 squadmates aboard the Normandy, whereas others would be like NUUUU I WANT 5 LIKE IN ME1


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2010)

You know... if the Omega-4 relay is the only one to lead to the Collector base, the easy solution would be to dump that thing in the nearest star. If the relay survived that, the collector ship wouldn't (and that would be a delightful surprise).

Aaaaaanyway. There should be a shit tonne of party characters. Who wouldn't want that promiscuous Asari matriarch bartender, Aethyta? You should also have the ability to kick unwanted members out of the airlock.


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

i agree

i want the bartender matriach on my ship to serve me drinks 

can't believe you can't recruit her 

bet she'd totally be all for shepard if he'd tell her he killed that stupid matriach bitch who followed seran 

yeah the airlock should be used to kick unwanted people out and give u renegade points


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the first time i've seen this


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> This is the first time i've seen this


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2010)

The prrriizzzeeee

//HbS


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, but gamespot had a demo of the Shadow Broker DLC.  Spoilers:  


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally meet another Spectre...and this one has been in a few of the Cerberus Daily News things.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 6, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> The prrriizzzeeee
> 
> //HbS



HEAVY RISK


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 6, 2010)

but for real though

jacob's jacked as shit


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 6, 2010)

It's the 7th in the UK


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it up?  Because I remember for a few of the DLC, it wasn't available until the afternoon or something.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2010)

I got bitches waiting for me.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 6, 2010)

Normally Xbox updates aren't up in the Uk until like 11am, anyone want me to go check now?

I'm probably gonna buy Pinnacle Station as well... because I'm cash


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone know why Liara is crying when she see Shepard? I bet it's because he cheat on her with Tali or Miranda.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2010)

Liara always comes back. Shepard got her on a leash.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Does anyone know why Liara is crying when she see Shepard? I bet it's because he cheat on her with Tali or Miranda.



I think it's because she just saw Feron getting electrocuted and quite possibly killed. 

For those who don't know, Feron was the one who helped Liara recover Shepard's body and deliver it to Cerberus during _Mass Effect: Redemption_.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think it's because she just saw Feron getting electrocuted and quite possibly killed.
> 
> For those who don't know, Feron was the one who helped Liara recover Shepard's body and deliver it to Cerberus during _Mass Effect: Redemption_.



I don't think Liara would cry right in front of his killer or for that reason, remember when her mother die in Noveria i didn't saw a tear...


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 7, 2010)

No way. I block my PC from contacting EA's servers.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm ok with that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I don't think Liara would cry right in front of his killer or for that reason, remember when her mother die in Noveria i didn't saw a tear...



She wasn't exactly close to her mom though.  And Feron was the only reason that Liara was able to keep the Collector's from getting Shepard's body.  And I think it was a video the Shadow Broker sent, so after the feed was cut that's when she probably stopped holding back her emotions.

We'll see soon enough.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone got any observations about the fact that the Soldier Class was used more than all the other classes combined?

In my opinion they fucked up badly by not giving us Light/Medium Armor and so every class LOOKED the same anyway. I wasn't feeling the vanguard as the Charge was amazingly weak (I hate abilities that are only useful when Shields/Barriers/Armor are down), Engineer has nothing special about it's battle abilities AT ALL, Adept looks garbage with Heavy Armor and Sentinel is only good for Insanity runs. Bioware, WHAT DO? 

Also every single other weapon was shit tier compared to the Assault Rifle, which you could only get to use at the end of the game anyway (and would have to sacrifice the Widow/Claymore to get it anyway). Etc 

Bioware, I am disappoint.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Anyone got any observations about the fact that the Soldier Class was used more than all the other classes combined?
> 
> In my opinion they fucked up badly by not giving us Light/Medium Armor and so every class LOOKED the same anyway. I wasn't feeling the vanguard as the Charge was amazingly weak (I hate abilities that are only useful when Shields/Barriers/Armor are down), Engineer has nothing special about it's battle abilities AT ALL, Adept looks garbage with Heavy Armor and Sentinel is only good for Insanity runs. Bioware, WHAT DO?



The reason people play as Soldier is because ME2 became a fucking shooter game and the old ME1 was a true RPG, why anyone play as Engineer that has no weapon skills or can get special weapons on a shooter... fuck EA did they need to spy ON US to get that?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

I knew that the Assault Rifle owned in the first game, so soldier was my first pick.  And then I found out that Soldier owned even more than Infiltrator, so I picked Soldier for most of my other playthroughs.

And the Shadow Broker DLC still isn't up for me...guess I'll check later tonight.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 7, 2010)

looking forward to the new DLC :33


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Liara DLC is out?  Imma finish Dexter season 4 before I play this.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, LOL at the dialogue!


*Spoiler*: __ 



'Is it done yet Liara?'
'I don't know Shepard!'
'Remember the old days when you could slap a bit of omni-gel on everything?'
'THAT security upgrade made a lot of people unhappy!'




Oh Bioware


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Also, LOL at the dialogue!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



True is Bioware>ALL other if they put some heart.

Can you tell me if there is any Liara-Shepard romance there or even some blue sex? Any reward for not having sex with Tali?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

Me and Liara had a little chat, I could do 3 paragon interruptions (there's no Renegade ones so far).

No mentioning of Tali, I've used Legion and Jack.

Also, I've just


*Spoiler*: _Shadow Broker SPOILAZ_ 



SEEN THE SHADOW BROKER 

WTF IS THAT THING MANG  

IT'S LIKE A BATARIAN HAD SEX WITH A PREDATOR


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

Just finished DLC, holy crap!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shadow Broker's ship is now a secondary Normandy, I can do Research and use IT'S "network" to do what looks like an extra 5 little mission thingies after the overall DLC is finished. I can buy new locations which have 4 new planets rich in each of the 4 mineral resources, etc




Also, it's got the 2 best boss fights in the game (they actually feel like Boss fights compared to the other stuff we've had in ME2 before), and WOW what a badass my Shep was during the last boss fight. This DLC is a really great addition. They've definitely been working on the majority of this episode after ME2 came out, there's too much fanservice/fanrequest stuff in it for me to think that they finished it pre-release like with Kasumi's DLC.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

I just gave a shot and hot shit this is the first time i like a DLC from Bioware


*Spoiler*: __ 



Two things i loved in the video terminal in the intel centre is hilarious. To see Khalisah al-Jilani get punched yet again! Priceless! So Priceless!

Liara complaining that i'd cheated on her with "a tatooed woman with anger issues" was fantastic! Loved that attention to detail with the specific mention of jack.

Too bad we won't have Liara to fight Reapers in ME3 and she can't have a Shepard baby? Why the fuck not damn!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

I love the new OST music as well for this, very Hans Zimmer like. There's one tune that sounds so much like something out of Dark Knight.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 7, 2010)

It's amazing to think that most PS2 games had that as their disc capacity and here we are with a 2 hour Xbox 360 DLC taking up the same amount of space. How far we've come, eh?

Also there is no doubt in my mind that this DLC will carry on over to the sequel. Not only with the amazing ending, but the information we find out about the other characters/squadmates hidden away as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wilson is an agent of the Shadow Broker
Miranda's "creation" has made her infertile
Garrus has a dying mother and he's not told Shep
Thane's disease is in his lungs and it's hinted the only one who he can have a safe transplant with is Kolyat, who has denied the request (I assume this will change depending on how you finish his loyalty mission)
Jack's real name is revealed and her mother was lead on by Cerberus, she was told she died at a very young age (when she was instead moved to the Teltin Facility) 
Illusive Man gets more pussy than Tony Stark  
We know who Liara's "father" is, 


 etc 

DAT DLC 

SO MUCH JUICE 

I just wish there was information on Ashley/Kaidan and Wrex too


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 7, 2010)

Shadow Broker installer not working. Wat


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2010)

Which country?



//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 7, 2010)

It's not a matter of country. Apparently the PC version just isn't working. The file is corrupt.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 7, 2010)

Boy, say what you will about those Dragon Age DLC's but this was pure icing on the cake!

Lots of levels, a variety of missions, a veichle mode that wasn't complete crap AND Lesbiwin!!!

Oh, and as a spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just loved that the Shadow Broker was a Yag. That's such a cool thing to say.

Yag.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2010)

Hahaha, it's all null 

//HbS


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's not working at all for PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a little not up-to-date. Did they fix the Polish/Ukraine/Czech/Slovakia/Hungary problem?

//HbS


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 7, 2010)

The shadow broker has sabotaged the PC DLC


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

DAMN. THIS DLC HAS A SHIT LOAD OF INFO. Info I don't have time to read yet. OMFG so much gooodies...  ALSO.. there is a Hardcore/Insanity achievement.  FOOKING BIOWARE. I don't want to play it on any other setting than casual (lazy). Son of a bitch.   Now I have to do it for the achievement.... again. 

All in all, I give Bioware a pat on the back for the improvements they keep making along the way. Bioware.. I am proud. 


Also, where is my Kaidan DLC.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2010)

bioware with dragon age 2 and now me2 on ps3 will be there folly


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

Boss happy with Bioware DLC?  This must be good shit...okay, forget hanging out with my friends tonight.  The Shadow Broker has my full attention.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2010)

it's good
better if you didnt cheat on Liara


----------



## Proxy (Sep 7, 2010)

After getting none from Samara, Liara's an even better prize


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2010)

I love my Asari hugs and kisses
SPACE LESBIANS IN SPACE


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

I am very happy.. it delivers. I mean the Boss fight was a great improvement for "_Bioware_."  Holly shit. I'm impressed at how they handled the "Boss" situation. If they continue with this direction of Boss fights, I have a feeling there will be more Boss fights in their games. The role playing part is still iffy... but what can I say, If I can't win.. Join them. 

Also I actualy played the one where my FemShep romanced Liara.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She asked to come by my room later on.. I told her "No" ...  Garrus >>> Liara

I'll play the hardcore run through with my maleshep and romance Liara for the Achievement.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 7, 2010)

That's where it's at


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I am very happy.. it delivers. I mean the Boss fight was a great improvement for "_Bioware_."  Holly shit. I'm impressed at how they handled the "Boss" situation. If they continue with this direction of Boss fights, I have a feeling there will be more Boss fights in their games. The role playing part is still iffy... but what can I say, If I can't win.. Join them.
> 
> Also I actualy played the one where my FemShep romanced Liara..
> 
> ...



Uh if you ask her to come by you get the achievement and remember the old times.
No romance involved. /lies out of ass
Shoko phailed


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Uh if you ask her to come by you get the achievement and remember the old times.
> No romance involved.
> Shoko phailed



Really? Well I told her no anyways. Excuse me Liara, I have a galaxy to save. 

However my ManShep run... he'll probably want some ass.  

Imma get that Hardcore/Insanity achievement... I paid for that achievement.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 7, 2010)

shoko doing true hardcore
the difficulty and Liara


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

Just beat the DLC on Insanity as an Infiltrator.  Very nice DLC, wasn't majorly disappointed with it.  When I do my Renegade playthrough, I'll probably wish that there were Renegade interrupts, but that's a minor thing.

Ran into two parts that I had to redo a few times.  They were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 right after you crash in front of the hotel and mercs keep on landing.  The second was when you have to wait for the device to open the Shadow Brokers door to get inside the ship.  The vanguards kept on rushing me.




Also, is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Liara in the picture that the Matriarch bartender on Illium is looking at?  So that's her "dad"?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 8, 2010)

I loved all the info in the Shadow Broker's place.

And yes, Liara's daddy!


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 8, 2010)

The DLC owns. 

As far as the personal data goes two things made a particular impression on me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Legion being an MMORPG junky is .

Miranda's inability to conceive a child is


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought Samara's details were the saddest >:


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, so if I were to get 1600 points to use for Mass Effect 2 DLC I should get Kasumi, The Lair of the Shadow Broker, and the Firepower pack?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 8, 2010)

Kasumi, Overlord and Shadow Broker are the ones to get.

The rest of the ones who have to buy seem like a waste of money unless you have cash to burn.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a very nice DLC indeed. I will continue going through it again with my Renegade character later.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2010)

Can somebody tell me if it's available in Poland, Czech, Slovakia, Hungary, Ukraine and Russia?

I want LotSB bad, but I am not in position that allows me to waste a single $. I also have English+Polish+SomeOtherLanguages installer from EA website. Is it going to work? I need an answer that's confirmed.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

That. Was. Fucking. Jawsome. As expected from BioWare, really. Shadow Broker could be described as a Salarian Krogan.  If he had Biotics, he would've been a much more difficult foe.

There was nothing that I didn't like about it. Well... I suppose the Shadow Broker Merc designs could have been better. Or at least a little bit different from the other more generic mercs. Other than that, it was perfect. Best DLC so far.

*This may be a spoiler for those who have not yet placed the DLC*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*HAIKU*

Breathless, glinting skin
Muscles working in rhythm
Cloaked desire watched

Looking at me now
His indifferent eyes smile
I am a puddle

Beautiful and good
Punishing with his kindness
Jacob is perfect

-Kasumi



Not that we didn't already know this, but it's still funny she wrote a poem.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2010)

You're torturing me 

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Sorry. For some reason, I had assumed you had the DLC


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

The installer from EA's website works flawlessly for me... What version of Mass Effect are you using, specifically? If you're playing an English version, there should be no problems. Dunno how the game is regionalised.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> *This may be a spoiler for those who have not yet placed the DLC*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



_Oh laaaawd._.  I didn't get to read Kasumi's info yet but damn.. Bioware and their Jokes.  

Also in one of the videos of the spy cam you get to see Jacob do sit ups with no shirt. 

I demand Alenko workout video.  FUND IT BIOWARE.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

I think they hinted at Liara's "father" as well. Check the videos.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

Liara's father is voiced by the same actress who voiced Morrigan. She also voiced one of the quarian admirals. That's some good... range.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Oh Sorry. For some reason, I had assumed you had the DLC


Last time I checked my country was blocked from this DLC. But that was some time ago, and I'm trying to find out if the Slovian ban was lifted by Biwoare or not. Nobody is able to reply to me, though 

I want to buy it, but I am not going to do it if it won't work!

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

360 or PC?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2010)

The former plan was to not distribute the DLC in Central and Eastern Europe... countries-wide IP block.

And I can't buy NA copy, I'm in deep shit if we're talking about money. 

I don't know if that EA installer will work. The one I have on discs has English files as well, it only forces Polish language. Can be easly changed in config files. But Bioware has to know that. Maybe there's more than just localization?

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

Also the firepower pack makes the Lair of the SB a joke even on Hardcore
I had a Long Range Vanguard 
Snipe, Charge in, point blank headshot with mantis
But the Geth Shotgun fully charged after you charge in?

It's retarded.
Really.
I cannot describe the amount of overkill with a charged geth shotgun + heavy warp ammo with the 60% bio upgrades and the fully upgraded shotgun damage after a heavy charge

Oh yes I can.
TERRIBLE TERRIBLE DAMAGE 

Also if you take Garrus or Legion with you 
You see the retardedness with snipers and the Mattock 
They get double headshots with the Mattock even on Hardcore/insanity as long as you pull and enemy barriers shields armor are down.

Also if you guys want a hint for vanguard on Hardcore/Insanity
Get Tali's Loyalty power or Jack's
Because with Tali's you live alot longer while stripping enemy shields
Or Jack's Heavy Ammo because Vanguard already uses Biotics.
So 50% weapon damage vs armor health Barrier + Biotic amps ranging 0% - 60% 
makes Heavy Warp Ammo on a Vanguard utterly retarded

Never get Claymore shotgun.
Geth shotgun shits on it.

Get Sniper or Assault rifle. 
Geth Assault rifle on hardcore on a vanguard with warp ammo?
OMFG HAX


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha. I didn't suggest you buy the North American version. You already bought the game, so...

Like I said, try it out. It worked for me. Worst case scenario is a reinstallation. If you can't play this DLC, you might as well uninstall the game anyways. XD



Fighting that first boss as a vanguard is amazing! Zooming all over the place, blasting your shotty.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Fighting that first boss as a vanguard is amazing! Zooming all over the place, blasting your shotty.



THAT WAS SO OSSIM.


*Spoiler*: _boss spoilers_ 




I charged after her while she charged away
Or I stun locked her with Deep Stasis
Thane used Warp I used charge when I got there Liara used deep stasis
as she dropped i kept elbowing her and she would side around the floor xD

Fighting another spectre was so ossim.
Plus she was fucking retardly tough.
Her barrier is something retarded.

I actually had the stupidity to charge the shadow broken and give him a full charged geth shotty to the face xD


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm glad the Geth don't use the Geth shotgun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2010)

I got the message, appereantly it'll work with international installer. Hooray!

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Fighting that first boss as a vanguard is amazing! Zooming all over the place, blasting your shotty.



I know right! HHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH!! _GLORIOUS. _ Probably the best class to play for this DLC I think. Good thing I picked my Vanguard by mistake when deciding to play this DLC.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I'm glad the Geth don't use the Geth shotgun.



Im glad they don't use the geth assult rifle too 



The Boss said:


> I know right! HHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH!! _GLORIOUS. _ Probably the best class to play for this DLC I think. Good thing I picked my Vanguard by mistake when deciding to play this DLC.



It was hot yo 
Vanguard is retarded fun



Also what build do you have for your vanguards? :3
If you have a vanguard? :3


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Also what build do you have for your vanguards? :3
> If you have a vanguard? :3



I can't remember mine.. but it was with best damage possible. Fuck health or reload time.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked up 1600 point card for $14.97 (price matched sears.com at Best Buy) so which should I get besides Lair, Kasumi or Overlord.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

Lair: 800 points
Kasumi: 560 points
Overlord: 560 points
Total:  1920 points

I would go for Lair and Kasumi if you don't have enough points for all.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Overloard is only 160 pts?  Time to buy those achievements.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

My bad.  It's 560.  I read the wrong line.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lair: 800 points
> Kasumi: 560 points
> Overlord: 560 points
> Total:  1920 points
> ...



Thanks, that's what I was leaning towards.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> My bad.  It's 560.  I read the wrong line.



Awww.. shit maaan.. I guess I'll wait.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

Too bad Jacob had to go into the vents.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

Not in my playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I can't remember mine.. but it was with best damage possible. Fuck health or reload time.



Shokooooooooo 
pek

Mine is

4 Charge 
4 Shock
4 Pull
4 Champion
4 Energy Drain / Heavy Warp Ammo [I retrain alot]
And I chose a sniper over the assault rifle over the claymore
Mantis headshot before/after a charge? Yes plz 

If you get the firepower pack the Claymore is useless
Grunt does more damage with Geth Shotty than claymore


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

I changed an ini file to allow me access to the Widow, since I wanted that and the Revenant on one soldier. I am too lazy to change it back. So, if my class has access to sniper rifles, I can pick the Widow on load out.

That's the only vanilla weapon that isn't outperformed by a DLC counterpart. (Well, heavy weapons are... heavily play style dependent.)


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2010)

The widow is facereap in a can


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 8, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> it's good
> better if you didnt cheat on Liara



Really? I still fucked her...and I had sex with Miranda.  Couldn't resist


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

Miranda is a slut. Read her dossier


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

She's not a slut, she's a poor woman 

Here is she is trying find some cool guys online and then BAM~! She gets the bad news from the doctors. Fuck her daddy


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2010)

Heh..thank God I didn't play any of the Mass Effect 2 DLC's..

Now I can enjoy Firewalker,Kasumi,Overlord AND the Shadow Broker's Lair in a row..

Just like playing an expansion for Mass Effect 2..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna do that now, there's no evidence we're getting any other "episodic DLC" anymore at all now, so this is it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

I think we might be getting more DLC.

"It also marks the real beginning where we expand the ME2 story in preparation for ME3."

From:


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think we might be getting more DLC.
> 
> "It also marks the real beginning where we expand the ME2 story in preparation for ME3."
> 
> From:



Aww fuck.


Also..started playing this and realised that although we may badmouth BioWare sometimes..goddamnit they make good games.

I had forgotten how awesome Mass Effect 2 feels,the atmosphere,the music..everything is so cool..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 is Game of the Year All Years until Mass Effect 3 comes out


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

There will indeed be more DLCs. Eventually, the DLCs will bridge us directly into ME3. As of what I have heard, anyway.

I say bring them on. I've already sold my soul to you, BioWare


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

BIOWARE HAD MY BODY A LONG TIME. THEY PREPARE MY ANUS THEMSELVES


----------



## The Boss (Sep 8, 2010)

My body is ready. 

Even though they _sold out _and are making gay shit like Dragon Age Animu by a shit company... and Live action Mass Effect movie.. goddamn they sure know how to tell a story.. and they just keep improving.  

Fuck you Bioware. I fucking love you guys. And I hate you guys too. God fucking damnit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

Has there been anymore information about the Mass Effect movie?  I really hope that they don't make it take place during the games.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just starting my film degree next monday so they should wait a few years and let me do it  As I know how to make it not completely suck assballs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

I think a requirement for the writers of the film should be that they have to have completed the games at least three times.  That way, they would know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think a requirement for the writers of the film should be that they have to have completed the games at least three times.  That way, they would know what the hell they're talking about.



You know that's not going to happen...

Investors are so cautious with their money, they will almost never invest in a new experiment. Get a bland director, or cut so much money from the film that they will make money back, and they'll invest in it. Getting a director who knows his way around is one of those matters of luck and if they get it right, bless them. But otherwise, the range is mediorce or The Last Airbender quality. 

I'm not holding my breath for a minute.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 9, 2010)

Liara DLC was great. Aside from a great boss battle, the music was top-notch as well. Props, Bioware.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2010)

I know Avi Arad (dude who did some work for the Marvel movies) is working on it.

But yeah, I'm not getting my hopes up for the movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Liara DLC was great. Aside from *2* great boss battles, the music was top-notch as well. Props, Bioware.



Fixed for you 

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara's Grandpappy may be a krogan. This is an interesting revelation.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

so i was playing ME to get a renegade shepard
and i figured out a secret

get liara
get liara to kill her mother with a single lift and see her neck do 90 degree angle on teh ceiling and then drop to the floor on noveria
go to virmire
finish virmire
then get wrex
talk to wrex in the bay
standard after virmire survive talk 
Wrex survives


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2010)

Wrex can survive on a Renegade playthrough even if you get him towards the beginning.  You just use Renegade options to get him to listen to you.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> so i was playing ME to get a renegade shepard
> and i figured out a secret
> 
> get liara
> ...



OooO I should do that on my current run (never took Liara to kill Benezia.. ).. but I already got Wrex.  No matter... I will still be able to save him.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

I've never had a playthrough where I was unable to save Wrex... Extreme renegade, paragon, or get his family armour. Take your pick.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know Avi Arad (dude who did some work for the Marvel movies) is working on it.
> 
> But yeah, I'm not getting my hopes up for the movie.



Didn't Avi Arad work on the 3rd X-men movie, the Fantastic 4 movies and...
Bratz?

He =/= quality film. And of all things, ME deserves some quality of filmmaking.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Didn't Avi Arad work on the 3rd X-men movie, the Fantastic 4 movies and...
> Bratz?
> 
> He =/= quality film. And of all things, *ME deserves some quality of filmmaking*.



Tell that to Bioware. Sellouts.


----------



## Tokkan (Sep 9, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Didn't Avi Arad work on the 3rd X-men movie, the Fantastic 4 movies and...
> Bratz?
> 
> He =/= quality film. And of all things, ME deserves some quality of filmmaking.



Um... he worked on practically everything Marvel in the past decade. Including the Spider-man movies and Iron Man and both Hulk movies. Also, he's just a producer. If you're worrying about quality, you should be more focused on who's directing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't install the DLC. Installed ME2 via EA installer (allows me to chose language! magnificent!), installed patch 1.02, then I run the installer.... wut. Nothing happens. "consent.exe" process starts, takes up to 5% of my CPU power (100mhz?) and 960-980k of memory. I can't end it. Wtf?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

hbs: Have you tried asking in Bioware forums? There maybe other peole who has the same issue.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 9, 2010)

They're useless.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

As expected.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

The installer is basically a self-extraction program. Did the other DLC work with your game?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 9, 2010)

Nevermind, after like 45 minutes it decided to run the installer.

Other DLCs worked no problem. I even made a playthrough for Overlord.... and got no views 

//HbS


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

Since they're supposedly bridging ME2 and 3 with DLC, I can see one being made for Ashley/Kaidan. They have some secret mission, might need help. It's similar to Liara, though she's much nicer to you.

I hope ME1, ME2 and new squad members are available. Like... Liara. Unless they break up the Normandy again (redundant), we start off with a team. I'd be nice to have broad options of who else to add. Old members, completely new ones.

I guess some will leave.  I think Samara, Zaeed, Kasumi, Mordin, and such were only brought on for the Collectors. They might feel the need to move on since the Reaper threat isn't immediate. Miranda and Jacob seem like shoe-ins.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Kaidan DLC? _I wish._ Him and Ash aren't popular enough. I do hope Kaidan will will be available for the party in ME3. Want so hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wrex can survive on a Renegade playthrough even if you get him towards the beginning.  You just use Renegade options to get him to listen to you.





The Boss said:


> OooO I should do that on my current run (never took Liara to kill Benezia.. ).. but I already got Wrex.  No matter... I will still be able to save him.





Mashed Potato said:


> I've never had a playthrough where I was unable to save Wrex... Extreme renegade, paragon, or get his family armour. Take your pick.



actually i was testing an exploit
I was wondering what would happen if I never brought Wrex to Virmire.
I found out.

I killed fist.
Told Wrex dont need his help.
did some missions
did virmire
got wrex after virmire and the nuke killed kaiden
Also, I got Cpatain Kiirhe killed 
I love my rengeade points even after i maxed them out on Noveria


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Since they're supposedly bridging ME2 and 3 with DLC, I can see one being made for Ashley/Kaidan. They have some secret mission, might need help. It's similar to Liara, though she's much nicer to you.
> 
> I hope ME1, ME2 and new squad members are available. Like... Liara. Unless they break up the Normandy again (redundant), we start off with a team. I'd be nice to have broad options of who else to add. Old members, completely new ones.
> 
> I guess some will leave.  I think Samara, Zaeed, Kasumi, Mordin, and such were only brought on for the Collectors. They might feel the need to move on since the Reaper threat isn't immediate. Miranda and Jacob seem like shoe-ins.



Samara is going to finish the fight.
Kasumi has a haven in the Normandy because of the data if you kept it.
Mordin will stay for it is his redemption. 
Zaeed is the only one I can see saying Cerebus hired me and now you are out of cash later shep kthxbye


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Did a I hear a _nuked Kaidan_? Johnny.. I am disappointed. 

Also Cpatain Kiirhe always dies in my games... IDK what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Did a I hear a _nuked Kaidan_? Johnny.. I am disappointed.
> 
> Also Cpatain Kiirhe always dies in my games... IDK what I am doing wrong.



I needed someone to make sure that bomb went off D:
Kaiden was on top of it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 9, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Didn't Avi Arad work on the 3rd X-men movie, the Fantastic 4 movies and...
> Bratz?
> 
> He =/= quality film. And of all things, ME deserves some quality of filmmaking.



I think he also did the 90's Marvel Animated series...and those were good.  But then again, I have no idea what position he will have with the movie.  As long as Uwe Boll isn't working on it, I won't rage too hard.


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> actually i was testing an exploit
> I was wondering what would happen if I never brought Wrex to Virmire.
> I found out.
> 
> ...


how did u manage to recruite wrex after virmire when you told him u don't need him


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I needed someone to make sure that bomb went off D:
> Kaiden was on top of it


 



Muk said:


> how did u manage to recruite wrex after virmire when you told him u don't need him


 MAGIC


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 9, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Samara is going to finish the fight.
> Kasumi has a haven in the Normandy because of the data if you kept it.
> Mordin will stay for it is his redemption.
> Zaeed is the only one I can see saying Cerebus hired me and now you are out of cash later shep kthxbye



Samara will leave after all it was just the colectors the enemy, Mordin will fight to the end and who the fuck cares about a filler like Zaeed? I don't even have him!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Samara will leave after all it was just the colectors the enemy, Mordin will fight to the end and *who the fuck cares about a filler like Zaeed?* I don't even have him!





Zaeed is the most BAMF you will ever meet


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

Keeping Kirrahe alive works if you do most of the support moves on the way to the base. He auto-dies if you get rid of Geth with an alarm trick. Not sure if you have to do the others, but it helps.



Axl Low said:


> Samara is going to finish the fight.
> Kasumi has a haven in the Normandy because of the data if you kept it.
> Mordin will stay for it is his redemption.
> Zaeed is the only one I can see saying Cerebus hired me and now you are out of cash later shep kthxbye


So, they'll just hang around for the long time it takes for the Reapers to manually fly to the galaxy? They're not really close... Bioware can BS their way out of this though.

Mordin can always find redemption with a STG team. It'd be smart to have him leave to try to convince his government that there's a threat. Samara's oath was for defeating the Collectors, if I remember correctly. It'd be smart to have her, a respected Justicar, go and convince her government there's actually a threat. Grunt would like to stay, but the wait might get to him. I can see lots of reasons for any one of them to stay or go.

I just don't want to have the same ol' team from the last game with no additions.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> how did u manage to recruite wrex after virmire when you told him u don't need him



After I killed Fist
Wrex confronted me
I said i didnt need his help 
then i did noveria
then Virmire
then i recruited Wrex in Chora's Den
then on the ship i talked to him and he talked like he was on Virmire 



Yoburi said:


> Samara will leave after all it was just the colectors the enemy, Mordin will fight to the end and who the fuck cares about a filler like Zaeed? I don't even have him!



Zaeed is a bad friend 



Mashed Potato said:


> Keeping Kirrahe alive works if you do most of the support moves on the way to the base. He auto-dies if you get rid of Geth with an alarm trick. Not sure if you have to do the others, but it helps.
> 
> 
> So, they'll just hang around for the long time it takes for the Reapers to manually fly to the galaxy? They're not really close... Bioware can BS their way out of this though.
> ...



Ooops. 

actually Mordin is in his 30's and Salarians rarely live passed 40.

Hey I don't mind a 20 person Shepard Team


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't the government acknowledge the reaper threat after ME2?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 9, 2010)

What we need is Wrex and Aria to team Shepard!

Shep+Wrex+Aria= Reaper rape scene!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

The only thing needed to rape the reapers is just shep, his party members are just there to be sex toys


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Didn't the government acknowledge the reaper threat after ME2?



They dismissed that claim.
AGAIN.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, yes. "Reapers."


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Ah, yes. "Reapers."



Yeah. It was that.
Again. :/


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 9, 2010)

Zaeed is like my favourite character in the whole series


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Zaeed is like my favourite character in the whole series



Son, I am disappointed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Son, I am disappointed.



no chika, I Am Disappoint in you!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Wrex is my favorite character in the whole series.  _Zaeed is filler._


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wrex is my favorite character in the whole series.  _Zaeed is filler._



Since he can die if were gonna be technical wrex is filler too


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Since he can die if were gonna be technical wrex is filler too



U SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH. 


MY BRO WREX IS GONNA JOIN ME IN ME3.. JUST YOU WATCH. UNLESS YOU ARE A HEARTLESS MAN YOU LET HIM DIE.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> U SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH.



its a cold hard truth


----------



## The Boss (Sep 9, 2010)

YOUR FACE IS COLD.. AND HARD.. and truth...


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> YOUR FACE IS COLD.. AND HARD.. and truth...



there there


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm, what happens with Wrex in ME2 if you never recruited him in ME1?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

good question 



Edit:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1iiRLFROwM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 10, 2010)

Liara DLC is sooo important for Mass Effect 3, GET IT NOW BRO


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Liara, albiet only temporarily, joins your team. What more reason do you need than that?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> good question
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1iiRLFROwM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Gross..  I'll take Alenko any day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Liara, albiet only temporarily, joins your team. What more reason do you need than that?



I never played ME1 why would I care about her :ho


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 10, 2010)

Because she becomes, arguably, the most powerful _individual_ in the galaxy. An individual who risked her own life to bring you back to life and can help you against the reapers. Even a fool would get this DLC


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never played ME1 why would I care about her :ho



Asari True Blue Nookie :33


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2010)

The council saw Sovereign fly into the citadel
The council now has datapads of harbinger and the collector's  

AH yes "Collector's," "Reapers," and "Harbinger", those claims have been dismissed.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

And that's why they are dead.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2010)

To be fair, the council doesn't really have much hard evidence of anything other than the collectors picking on humans and one rogue specter attacking the citadel with a super-advanced spacecraft.

It's a hard sell to call the galaxy up to arms to fight against the reaper invasion based on this.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe the Vorcha should get exterminated
And then maybe the council will care


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 10, 2010)

oh yeah


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2010)

Her jacket/armour outfit is snazzy :33


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 10, 2010)

Convince me


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2010)

Dat armor


----------



## The Boss (Sep 10, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Convince me



KAIDAN MUTHA FUCKER...!!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 10, 2010)

You failed Boss


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 11, 2010)

So, which species should be eliminated? Those vile Vorcha. Batarians. Some argue Krogan. Now the Yahg. The choice of genocide is up to do.

I doubt Bioware will have that option though. :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2010)

Set the Yahg to fight the Reapers.  Let the Reapers kill them all; hopefully, the Yahg will be able to take down a few of the Reapers.

I am so satisfied with this DLC...so much better than the other mediocre DLC that they released before.  Hopefully BioWare can keep up the good work.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 11, 2010)

Overlord was alright. I dislike the two companion DLCs since they should have just been in the main game.

I don't see how the Yahg can do anything against the Reapers.  They don't even have any ship technology. Throwing them at the enemy would just get them indoctrinated. I say, just nuke 'em from orbit.

At least they don't seem to be as irritating as the Vorcha. "I KILL YOU. EAT YOUR FACE. RAAAAAAAAARG!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2010)

I think they have limited space travel.  Similar to what we are at now in real life.  Just arm them to fight, then when the Reaper threat is over, have the Salarians create a plague to kill them all.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 11, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Overlord was alright. I dislike the to companion DLCs since they should have just been in the main game.



I think that's an unfair statement, the game uses 2 discs and each one is absolutely packed with missions, CGI, cutscenes, dialogue etc. They've done the best they can. The Liara DLC was 2 gb! 7 years ago that was the overall space developers could play around with for PS2 games!

I do expect everything on the PS3 Mass Effect 3 to be all on one disc though. Now that the PS3 has finally been hacked it's life cycle has been shortened, I really hope that Microsoft go Blu-Ray (or better) for their next console because the 360 is at it's peak already.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 11, 2010)

People have been hacking the 360 for years. What makes you think this will shorten the PS3's life span any more than pirating has shortened the 360's?

Furthermore, I'm pretty sure Sony has already implemented a patch.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I think that's an unfair statement, the game uses 2 discs and each one is absolutely packed with missions, CGI, cutscenes, dialogue etc. They've done the best they can.


I attribute it to wanting to get the game out faster and thinking they can make more money later by finishing the bits they couldn't before release. Unfair, my ass. They planned to have them in the game.

LOTSB and Overlord are different. Continuing sagas, bridging the story. Separate from the tale woven by 2. Though, I would prefer DLC to akin to expansion packs. Group together everything and sell it as one. Of course, this goes against the new model of nickel and diming your customers.

Dragon Age would have benefited from grouping the DLC together. They could have worked on them more, instead of releasing the insipid and lazy additions they did.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 11, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I attribute it to wanting to get the game out faster and thinking they can make more money later by finishing the bits they couldn't before release. Unfair, my ass. They planned to have them in the game.



If the game had 'come out faster' then it would've been released September-November 2009 and smashed in with christmas sales, not late January 2010



Kitsukaru said:


> People have been hacking the 360 for years. What makes you think this will shorten the PS3's life span any more than pirating has shortened the 360's?



Sony don't have millions of users paying subscription fees for their online gaming services, and they run the risk of alienating a lot of their fanbase if they want to start to charge *everyone* who wants to play online with that Playstation+ thing in the near future.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Sony don't have millions of users paying subscription fees for their online gaming services, and they run the risk of alienating a lot of their fanbase if they want to start to charge *everyone* who wants to play online with that Playstation+ thing in the near future.


They don't, which is one of the many reasons people buy PS3s. I believe Microsoft has increased the price of Live by $10, no? It's evident they have to find funds to repair a high percentage of erroneous or defected systems (RRoD/overheating etc).

As I said before, a Patch has already been implemented to halt the problem until further notice. Unless people are willing to not use PSN, yes, they can get around this, albeit a minority of people. Since the release of the PS3, only now has it been cracked. I honestly don't think this is a problem Sony engineers cannot solve or endure.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

I vote have the Krogan in armor made by Salarians, in ships by the Turians, outfitted with Geth AI, integrated in rachni hives to send agaisnt the Reapers.





Magoichi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Liara, albiet only temporarily, joins your team. What more reason do you need than that?


friend!  Sigh, how much is this DLC?


The Boss said:


> Gross..  I'll take Alenko any day.


Obviously racist.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 11, 2010)

DLC is pocket change.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 11, 2010)

Just wait a couple of months and get GOTY edition


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> friend!  Sigh, how much is this DLC?



800 points.  So $10.  It's worth it though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2010)

yeh but i may jsut want the ps3 goty version?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> yeh but i may jsut want the ps3 goty version?



It has to be out for a year on the PS3 for that to happen


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finish the DLC, I laughed when Shepard made fun of omni-gel and hacking system in the first game.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 12, 2010)

This man is dead!! Here, take some omni-gel.


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2010)

i want to be back at my power desktop instead of this shitty laptop 

needs to play some mass effect


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> This man is dead!! Here, take some omni-gel.



medi-gel there shortie


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 12, 2010)

I remember turning items into omni-gel.  A rifle gives you 4 omni-gel...and so does a pistol.  I think...been a while since I played.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 13, 2010)

So I'm nearing the end of my second playthrough ME1, and I gotta ask: When the Council has the Normandy on lockdown, and Captain Anderson is going to help you escape, did any of you ever choose to have Anderson face the C-Sec guys? I ask because two times now I've had Anderson go after Udina. Watching that prick get punched out is just too delicious.


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2010)

It's also delightful when Anderson breaks into Citadel control.  He _ head butts_ a turian C-Sec officer in his way, knocking him out, and when backup comes he doesn't back away from the controls until one of them shoots him in the shoulder.  Anderson is one determined mofo.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 13, 2010)

That sounds pretty damn great too. Anderson should have mustered up some of that awesomeness and bitchslapped the Council into shape between ME1 and ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a video clip of Anderson punching Udina (Shadow Broker DLC) if you watch the spy videos. pek If only Anderson was younger, do want to bang.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 13, 2010)

But he's black  and you rejected Jacob for the same reasons


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 13, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> But he's black  and you rejected Jacob for the same reasons



Racist r The Boss? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding.

The real reason is that he didn't have enough "issues" and thus not interesting to the female audience..


----------



## Wan (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I played the LotSB when I went home from college for the weekend, and it.  was.  AWESOME.  Hands-down best DLC yet.  Brilliant boss fights, intriguing plot (though somewhat predictable) and terrific reward with the SB base, videos, and dossiers afterwards.  Can't wait to see the benefits of this in ME3!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> So I'm nearing the end of my second playthrough ME1, and I gotta ask: When the Council has the Normandy on lockdown, and Captain Anderson is going to help you escape, did any of you ever choose to have Anderson face the C-Sec guys? I ask because two times now I've had Anderson go after Udina. Watching that prick get punched out is just too delicious.



Anderson one shots a turian armored and armed C-Sec Officer with a SINGLE HEADBUTT
Hacks the controls
Gets shot in the back with an AR
And keeps hacking the controls until the job is done while being held at gunpoint and ignoring the commands


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2010)

dang, i cant wait for the next mass effect dlc. i hope the next dlc will be Ashley williams dlc.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> dang, i cant wait for the next mass effect dlc. i hope the next dlc will be *Ashley williams dlc*.


You mean Kaidan? DO fucking want.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> But he's black  and you rejected Jacob for the same reasons


Someone didn't read the books.


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2010)

i dun read books 

but the dlc sounds fun

it reminds me to finish playing my me1 import


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

Anderson is part Native American..  ... and you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *You mean Kaidan? DO fucking want.
> *
> 
> Someone didn't read the books.



i made sure he stayed dead in me1 i tied him to the nuke in virmire.. i just hope in the kaiden/ashley dlc there is a spaceship battle because how can you have a futuristic space ship game with no spaceship battles. ohhhhhhhh i have it space ship battle against the batarians  or space pirates


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2010)

maybe they'll import the old republic space ship engine into the dlc 

then we could have awesome spaceship battles


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's hope you can finish the job with your former teammates.
And by finish the job I mean kill Ashley or Kaiden

In one game I had Ashley kill Wrex
Then I left Ashley on Virmire to die.
It was a great ending :33


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> i made sure he stayed dead in me1 i tied him to the nuke in virmire.. i just hope in the kaiden/ashley dlc there is a spaceship battle because how can you have a futuristic space ship game with no spaceship battles. ohhhhhhhh i have it space ship battle against the batarians  or space pirates



Well I made sure Ashley died.. and she didn't even have to take care of the nuke.  

Space battle..? I don;t think it will be as awesome as you guys think it will be. I mean it took Bioware _YEARS_ to actually come up with decent boss battles.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2010)

I loved the vanguard boss battle


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> maybe they'll import the old republic space ship engine into the dlc
> 
> then we could have awesome spaceship battles



They can't.

For what it's described,battles take place at thousand of miles between each ship,and each ship tries to bring down the kinetic shields of the opponent down first and avoid the shots of its enemies.

There are no dogfights in this verse except for maybe small fighters and small frigates..


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> They can't.
> 
> For what it's described,battles take place at thousand of miles between each ship,and each ship tries to bring down the kinetic shields of the opponent down first and avoid the shots of its enemies.
> 
> There are no dogfights in this verse except for maybe small fighters and small frigates..



well they better make dog fights possible. or im really gana be upset.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone played LotSB prior to the suicide mission? I know it's meant to played afterwards, but that makes the upgrades you receive pretty much useless.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2010)

Actually me3 is going to be more RPG like than ME and ME2
So forget your dog fights in space
And bring on the damage Dice!

DnD ME3
Here we come


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 14, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Has anyone played LotSB prior to the suicide mission? I know it's meant to played afterwards, but that makes the upgrades you receive pretty much useless.



I've only done this DLC once, and it was on Insanity and before the suicide mission.  I'm trying to beat the game first before I go back and do the DLC on my completed play-throughs, so I can't say for sure if there are any differences.  I think it's just dialogue that might be different though, from what I've seen, everything else is the same.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh shit, you can make Saren commit suicide? That was fantastic!


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah but u need to be paragon i think


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 14, 2010)

I've done it with a renegade. You must suggest to (and momentarily convince, ie. successful para/rene check) Saren on Virmire that he's being manipulated. Then, you can continue this line of thought in the final battle.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah, that was cool when saren blew his own head off. fucken sweet. i did it like 3 times made my life easier.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 15, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> They can't.
> 
> For what it's described,battles take place at thousand of miles between each ship,and each ship tries to bring down the kinetic shields of the opponent down first and avoid the shots of its enemies.
> 
> There are no dogfights in this verse except for maybe small fighters and small frigates..



They also stated in ME1 that guns have near infinite ammo....that didn't exactly hold true in ME2.  

Reality is that I'm sure Bioware will adjust the canon laws of the universe is they so desire to include space combat.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally got the last achievement for ME2 that I didn't have (Data Hound).  Now I can go back to ME1 to get that Nerual Shock achievement to finish my collection.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of achievements.. I still want to get 100% on ME2... but I don;t want to spend money on Overlord cause it doesn't give you anything..


----------



## Wan (Sep 15, 2010)

Who cares about achievement whoring?  I enjoyed Overlord's fantastic atmosphere and ending.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2010)

I do..  I enjoyed Overload too.. but...  Not paying $7 for that.. I'm waiting for price drop.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 15, 2010)

dang you defently need to get overlord. so far that is the most emotional part of mass effect, the ending just sad. dont look up the ending it will mess up the whole story if you do. also, * i have all the mass effect 2 achievements*


----------



## Wan (Sep 15, 2010)

I think shoko means she pirated it and isn't willing to pay for it afterwards.  So much for piracy helping sales.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 15, 2010)

I mad at Bioware.. So it's the only solution.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 15, 2010)

I come from the future. We don't use money there. Intent, moxie, and perseverance are traded freely.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I mad at Bioware.. So it's the only solution.



ohhh i see im very disappointed im a go kill kaiden again to make my self feel better.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 16, 2010)

Bluth said:


> They also stated in ME1 that guns have near infinite ammo....that didn't exactly hold true in ME2.
> 
> Reality is that I'm sure Bioware will adjust the canon laws of the universe is they so desire to include space combat.



Wrong they have infinite ammo but they need thermal cilps to fire thats why they don't overheat anymore in ME2


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 16, 2010)

That's also why the Thermal Clips work universally across all weapon platforms.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2010)

Thermal clips = save guns
When a gun IRL is overheated parts get warped and the gun might not shoot

Instead of the gun overheating you how have disposable heat sinks


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> ohhh i see im very disappointed im a go kill kaiden again to make my self feel better.



You are a horrible person. ;<


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2010)

i feel horrible,

i think ill go kill kaiden


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

You mad cuz he's styling on you.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2010)

he's got Alistair's voice, how could i not get mad at him and not not kill him


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Alistair's voice? nah, what you be smoking?


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2010)

go listen to his voice again and compare them

same voice actor

=-===

ok i double checked the name list

not the same voice actors 

Kaidan: Raphael Sbarge

Alistair: Steve_Valentine


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah yeah man... Steve Valentine has a voice of an angel. I swear... every time he talks I giggle like a little school boy. He's looks jankie as shit though. Feels bad man.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2010)

sbarge did carth in kotor

i think that's why i confused them


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

That he did. :33 Speaking of KOTOR.. I should play moar.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2010)

And kill Carth.  Idiot thinks he can redeem my dark side female Revan...fool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

carth was decent, he actually had a little personality to go along with his  angst

unlike Alenko


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

Alenko has no issues you guys bitch
Karth has issues you guys bitch.

You guys mad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Alenko has no issues you guys bitch
> Karth has issues you guys bitch.
> 
> You guys mad.



forgive me for not liking white Jacob


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

ALENKO IS NOT A WHITE JACOB. NOW I MAD.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2010)

Just as planed


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 16, 2010)

Bioware made the conversation approach between Shep and Kaidan look hilarious, in my eyes. Every time I go to talk to him it looks like we're about to get into a fist fight.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ALENKO IS NOT A WHITE JACOB. NOW I MAD.



Alenko is a romance for ME3. :33
If you were loyal.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ALENKO IS NOT A WHITE JACOB. NOW I MAD.



You're right, he's not a white Jacob.  He's weaker than Jacob.  The Shadow Broker spied on Jacob working out, but he didn't bother with Kaiden...must mean that Kaiden's inferior.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 16, 2010)

Plus, Kaiden came first. So he's not a white Jacob. Jacob is a black Kaiden.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2010)

Kaiden is Carth...both have the same voice actor.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Kaiden is Carth...both have the same voice actor.



Crap. See, this is why you don't post in midnight, children.

Carth isn't *Alistair* is what I meant to say.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2010)

ITT: People telling me things I already know.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ITT: People telling me things I already know.



Well, they're basically the same character: the awkward love interest whose hesitant to move forward. Only difference is, Carth has a dead wife and Alistair doesn't. (Thane does, though.)


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 17, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, they're basically the same character: the awkward love interest whose hesitant to move forward. Only difference is, Carth has a dead wife and Alistair doesn't. (Thane does, though.)



YOU NUTS? Alistair is the worst character ever but since you can kill him or make him a drunk he is also the best character in DA but Carth is just boring nothing new you can't even kill him KOTOR doen't even need him there but DA can't even exist without Alistair!!!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 17, 2010)

Carth and Alistair does not have the same personality.  Trust me. I've been with them both.


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> YOU NUTS? Alistair is the worst character ever but since you can kill him or make him a drunk he is also the best character in DA but Carth is just boring nothing new you can't even kill him KOTOR doen't even need him there but DA can't even exist without Alistair!!!


huh?

alistair doesn't even save you or anything since you meet him. i mean the only time he saves your life is if you let him take the archdemon into him.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> YOU NUTS? Alistair is the worst character ever but since you can kill him or make him a drunk he is also the best character in DA but Carth is just boring nothing new you can't even kill him KOTOR doen't even need him there but DA can't even exist without Alistair!!!



I always kinda assumed Carth rotted on Rakata when you went to rule the galaxy in the DS ending. 

Torturing Alistair, huh? My favorite is marrying him to Anora while he gets Loghain as a father in law. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> YOU NUTS? Alistair is the worst character ever but since you can kill him or make him a drunk he is also the best character in DA but Carth is just boring nothing new you can't even kill him KOTOR doen't even need him there but DA can't even exist without Alistair!!!



If you're a female Revan and go dark side and romanced Carth, you can kill him.  Or get Bastilla to do it.

I think I hate Kaiden the most though.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Kaidan is the biggest pussy in the history of gaming.

 Boss mad


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a question, when asking Anderson at the Presidium about Ashley, he says that she's on a classified mission. For clarification purposes, was he referring to Horizon or something else? Something that we will possibly see as DLC later on?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 18, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I think Kaidan is the biggest pussy in the history of gaming.
> 
> Boss mad



 



IsoloKiro said:


> I have a question, when asking Anderson at the Presidium about Ashley, he says that she's on a classified mission. For clarification purposes, was he referring to Horizon or something else? Something that we will possibly see as DLC later on?


It's Horizon bro///  The Liara and Kasumi DLC was know back whent he game was released. There wasn't anything about a Kaidan/Ashley DLC... yet anyways. I wish too man.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 19, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> I have a question, when asking Anderson at the Presidium about Ashley, he says that she's on a classified mission. For clarification purposes, was he referring to Horizon or something else? Something that we will possibly see as DLC later on?



Like Boss said, it was Horizon.  If you talk to him after Horizon and ask him about it, he'll say that he couldn't say anything because he didn't know if he could trust Shepard due to the fact that you're working with Cerberus.


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> The Liara/Lair of the Shadow Broker soundtrack is amazing. Its reminds me of The Dark Knight for some reason, especially the combat music.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qoOPRMSeqZo[/YOUTUBE]



Inception came to my mind when listening to the soundtrack.  So more accurately it sounds like something Hans Zimmer would have composed (which is a very good thing).


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I think Kaidan is the biggest pussy in the history of gaming.
> 
> Boss mad





You have to press him to get him to talk about his past.  A past which involves snapping the neck of a trainer who abused his girlfriend.  And after talking about it, when you ask him why he was so reluctant to talk about it, he says he didn't want you to think he's a "whiner".

He also quickly volunteers to help the salarian team on Virmire, even knowing that the entire team may not come back at all.  Pussies don't volunteer for suicide missions.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 19, 2010)

How would you know? You joined the squad after he died.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 20, 2010)

whack, the next dlc wont come out till nov/december. thats really whack. but i guess i can wait till then as-long it is good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 20, 2010)

Didn't even know they announced a date about future DLC.  Have they said anything about what it will include?  I hope it's not the Alternate Appearance Pack that they're taking suggestions for, I'll be majorly disappointed if it is.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 20, 2010)

NO. I want Alenko DLC.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 20, 2010)

There's no news about any sort of upcoming DLC as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 20, 2010)

Did anyone know that talking to Rhaegar during Tali's mission brings your teammates back to life?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Did anyone know that talking to Rhaegar during Tali's mission brings your teammates back to life?



Yep 
Glitchy :33


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there actually an outfit like that in the game, or is that just a Photoshop?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

PC                     mod.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 21, 2010)

That's like what you see when you romance Miranda.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2010)

oh that's miranda's outfit?  and buckteeth


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2010)

^ I read that in Legions voice.  ..


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2010)

Shoko


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 23, 2010)

Mass Effect parodies just fucking rule! 

More, please, more!


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 23, 2010)

lolol that miranda bra mod is so


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ALENKO IS NOT A WHITE JACOB. NOW I MAD.



true. kaiden is zombie version of jacob.  cause he is dead


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2010)

^ WELL FAK THAT. 

This calls for a repost.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn you boss!!!!

Damn You to HELL!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Mass Effect parodies just fucking rule!
> 
> More, please, more!


I made this one myself


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 23, 2010)

You humans are all racist.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 23, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I made this one myself



Ahahahahahahaha. On the other hand, I think I have a legitimate problem. I've been playing this game non-stop since sometime around May when I bought it. The longest I've put the game down is like 3 or 4 days. I've gone back to to beat ME1 just so I can keep a relationship with Liara via LotSB in ME2 plus so I can get lvl 50 bonuses and what not.

Now, I plan on beating ME2 with a Liara dedicated run, one with Tali, one with Miranda, and one with Jack. Then I'm gonna do one with a locked in Jack, cheat on her after the suicide mission with Tali, cheat on her with Miranda, and then go back to Liara in the DLC. I'll even throw Kelly in there for some fun.

I have issues.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 23, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Damn you boss!!!!
> 
> Damn You to HELL!



I heart you too! :33


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 24, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> I have issues.



No, you have dedication.  Issues would imply it's a bad thing, dedication is something to be admired.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's issues. I couldn't stop playing ME2 from Jan 26 up until May... or something like that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ WELL FAK THAT.
> 
> This calls for a repost.



W....what?!


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 24, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> You humans are all racist.



hahahaha i am commander Shepard and this is my favorite post on the citadel.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> W....what?!



I like the Garrus one. :33


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 24, 2010)

> You humans are all racist.





> I like the Garrus one



You know, I got no problem with humans mingling and experiencing other species' cultures but inter-species reproduction (except for Asari) is a big no-no guys.

Did you listen to the what the salarian said about perparations and precautions about said act...?

HELL NO.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ WELL FAK THAT.
> 
> This calls for a repost.



These pictures are dirty
PURIFY THEM


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> You know, I got no problem with humans mingling and experiencing other species' cultures but inter-species reproduction (except for Asari) is a big no-no guys.
> 
> Did you listen to the what the salarian said about perparations and precautions about said act...?
> 
> HELL NO.



YOU'RE A LIAR AND A RACIST. 



Axl Low said:


> These pictures are dirty
> PURIFY THEM


Don't talk like that.  Im going to make Kaidan and Garrus my husdando in ME3. 

What can I say..?  Bitches and whore.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah
Get Kaiden to ingest Garrus


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

... what wut?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Yeah
> Get Kaiden to ingest Garrus



NOOOOO THE MENTAL IMAGES CANT..GET THEM OUT OF HEAD!!!!


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 24, 2010)

who do you think is better in bed kaiden, garrus, jacob, or thane.?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Yeah
> Get Kaiden to ingest Garrus



I'm leaving this thread now.
Call me back when you have something relevant to discuss.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 24, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> who do you think is better in bed kaiden, garrus, jacob, or thane.?


What you're really asking is, which one can better infiltrate the vents.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2010)

The sekrit answer is none


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 24, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm Jacob


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2010)

lol NO U! 


Kaidan is best!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol NO U!
> 
> 
> Kaidan is best!



for defending the nuke before it pops


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2010)

I ain't specieist, I'd fuck Asari.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 25, 2010)

Tali after you give the quarians the evidence is the best for the vents


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Tali after you give the quarians the evidence is the best for the vents



Yeah, every time I do the suicide mission I pick her for the vents, Jacob as secondary leader, Tali again to escort Chakwas and the crew back to the Normandy, and then Samara to hold up the biotic barrier. At the final part I usually take Miranda and Jacob with me.

I can't leave Miranda off of my team. I've done like 6 or 7 runs and she's always been the most useful. Add Kasumi in and we take down shields like no other. Any one have a favorite class? Mine is definitely Adept, biotics are awesome.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2010)

For the final run, my usual setup is this:

Vents: Tali
Fire team 1: Garrus
Escort: Mordin
Barrier: Samara
Fire team 2: Garrus

and I keep Jack and Thane with me.  Jack for the Squad Warp Ammo and Thane for Unstable Warp.  Both are really good against enemies with barriers and armor.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> For the final run, my usual setup is this:
> 
> Vents: Tali
> Fire team 1: Garrus
> ...



Nice, I may have to try that set up. I've only used Jack and Thane on a couple of missions. Zaeed I never used aside from his loyalty mission and the same goes for Legion and Tali. Once I've finished setting up all these runs with different LIs I'll have to put some variety in my line up.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 25, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> For the final run, my usual setup is this:
> 
> Vents: Tali
> Fire team 1: Garrus
> ...



yeah, thats the same set up i always have. great minds think alike. i always have grunt as my partner for all missions. that fat boy is a great meat shield. grunt by far is my favorite new me2 character, along with thane. but tali, is my main squeeze.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2010)

Grunt is best for going on missions with lots of Husks, like Horizon and the Reaper derelict.  His shotgun, charge ability, ad high fortitude make him ideal for charging through the husks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2010)

with krogan pure blood and heavy fortitude Grunt is the best party member period


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 25, 2010)

Plus his inferno ammo which is great vs organics


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

ad that with the fact he can use  assault riffles as well as the shotgun and that makes him great at any range


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2010)

Grunt is best for holding the line, too. I swear, he can do it all by himself.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2010)

Jack on Collect SHip, Horizon, Del Reaper really works for me even on insanity with me as a vanguard
DOUBLE SHOCKWAVE ALL THE WAY


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Grunt is best for holding the line, too. I swear, he can do it all by himself.


The chance someone dies is someone dies there is conditionally based on SD1+D2+D3+...+Di+...+Dn)/n, where Di is the defense score of a character. If S is greater than 2 or something, no one dies. Grunt is a "3" defence, so he can do it alone.

I think it's rather stupid that if Grunt is with a bunch of low defence people, there is a greater chance of someone dying than if it's just him. In practice, Grunt would be toast alone, and a group of weak characters (Tali, Kasumi, Mordin, Jack) would stand a better chance. However, this is what you get when you substitute simple math for a complex tactical scenario. A total score would have been slightly more realistic in a "hold the line" scenario.

In some ways it's better and worse than the Dragon Age section where you have to hold the gate against wave after wave of darkspawn.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 26, 2010)

Holding the line, somewhere across the galaxy Captain Kirrahe is nodding is head in approval.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 26, 2010)

grunt is a even bigger beast with the firepower dlc guns. he turns into a super beast high damage and high hp.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> grunt is a even bigger beast with the firepower dlc guns. he turns into a super beast high damage and high hp.



THIS THIS THIS 
Grunt gets shot and AR right?
If Grunt ever learned to charge up geth shottie
OH GOD D:

the mattock is a semi auto Revenant


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 26, 2010)

Just realized that I haven't had a playthrough where I romance Subject Zero.  Guess I'll have to start another one...I think that will be my eighth or ninth playthrough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just realized that I haven't had a playthrough where I romance Subject Zero.  Guess I'll have to start another one...I think that will be my eighth or ninth playthrough.



For shame

...that means u romanced the barbie!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2010)

I want Samara.
My Shepard has an addiction to the Asari.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I want Samara.
> My Shepard has an addiction to the Asari.



every one is xeno for asari


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

lol ME1 >>>> ME2


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol ME1 >>>> ME2



The Boss is producing sadness T_T


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 27, 2010)

mass effect 2 >>>>>> me1. why you ask? less kaiden. also me2 has, grunt.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> The Boss is producing sadness T_T


 But it's true. 



the_ilest said:


> mass effect 2 >>>>>> me1. why you ask? less kaiden. also me2 has,* grunt*.



Not sure if trolling. 

Wrex >>> Grunt


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 27, 2010)

Grunt would kick Wrex's ass but Wrex has better lines in ME1. The rpg elements of the first game were great but the loyalty missions of the sequel pretty much doo-doo on every mission in ME1.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Grunt would kick Wrex's ass but Wrex has better lines in ME1. The rpg elements of the first game were great but the loyalty missions of the sequel pretty much doo-doo on every mission in ME1.



You shut your whore mouth.  The only thing superior to ME1 in ME2 is the combat system and the new renegade/paragon interruption. Everything else is ME2 is casual donkey cock.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You shut your whore mouth.  The only thing superior to ME1 in ME2 is the combat system and the new renegade/paragon interruption. Everything else is ME2 is casual donkey cock.



lol yeah so are you saying that you enjoyed having to go through and delete your armors and weapons in order to have more space? ME2 definitely fixed that issue and the vehicle modes, though in small numbers, are much better than the  Mako. I mean you've played LotSB right?


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You shut your whore mouth.  The only thing superior to ME1 in ME2 is the combat system and the new renegade/paragon interruption. Everything else is ME2 is casual donkey cock.



Don't forget superior writing, characters & character development, inventory management, class differentiation, humor, and cinematics.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 27, 2010)

If ME2 had more Kaidan boss would love it more publicly, right now she's just in denial.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol ME1 >>>> ME2



*Take cover. Incoming Flamewar is commencing. Hide the women and children.*


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

Im tired.. lets talk about something else! 



CHECK THAT SHIT OUT. *5k for a Samara cosplay*..?? THAT'S A SHIT TON OF MONEY. IT SHOULDN'T EVEN COST THAT MUCH.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 27, 2010)

A clever person wouldn't even need a quarter of that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on how durable she wants the costume.

You could make a cheap version of it for probably $300, but you wouldn't be able to walk around like that too long.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 27, 2010)

The fact that people actually donated it fucking retarded.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But it's true.



THIS HURTS ME.


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2010)

YOU WILL KNOW PAIN AXL LOW


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 28, 2010)

ohhh, yeah. the truth why i like mass effect 2 is the constant influx of dlc. you have to admit the constant dlc is awesome.


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, anything is better than the utter fail that was Pinnacle Station.   Even Conrad Verner doesn't fail as much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

The only DLC for Mass Effect 2 that I enjoyed were Lair of the Shadow Broker and Kasumi's DLC.  And I guess Zaeed's because it gave me another party member.  I wasn't all that impressed with Overlord, I think I like the Mako better than the Hammerhead, and I don't think the armor and weapon DLC are worth the money.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2010)

For a side mission, Overlord blows anything offered in ME1 and 2 out of the water. The main missions are, in general, more entertaining.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

For $7, it better blow any of the side missions that ME 2 offered.

For $10, I think Lair of the Shadow Broker delivered.  I really liked it; in fact, I actually stopped playing Reach for a bit in order to do the mission on another one of my playthroughs.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> YOU WILL KNOW PAIN AXL LOW



THE BOSS WILL BE FORCED TO TEAR ME APART


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't like Overlord (ending was obviously cool though) but I would say even then that I think all the DLC has been value for money considering it's only been like ?2-6, cheap as chips


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn Jack, you must be loaded with the cheddar!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh ... sorry. Wrong person.  Im still waiting for price drop on Overload.  DEM ACHIEVEMENTS.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> For $7, it better blow any of the side missions that ME 2 offered.
> 
> For $10, I think Lair of the Shadow Broker delivered.  I really liked it; in fact, I actually stopped playing Reach for a bit in order to do the mission on another one of my playthroughs.


I don't factor the cost when I evaluate. In fact, I despise DLC in general since it's more often about nickel and diming people.

And, I believe it does blow a lot of ME2's main and loyalty missions out of the water. Of course, the story is less compelling.


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait, are you saying that the story of Overlord is less compelling then the main story of ME2 and ME1, or that the main story of ME1 and ME2 is more compelling than Overlord's story?


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Wait, are you saying that the story of Overlord is less compelling then the main story of ME2 and ME1, or that the main story of ME1 and ME2 is more compelling than Overlord's story?


The story of Overlord is less compelling that the long, epic struggle that comprises the main stories in ME1 and 2. But, sometimes those missions are fairly uninspired, if you look at them as a single unit compared to Overlord.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 28, 2010)

i guess i have to disagree with a couple of guys with the dlc. overlord was a average dlc up to the ending. once you get to the ending the average overlord dlc becomes a better dlc. like the cool ending made overlord into 9/10. but the weapons dlc, i think they are the best shit ever because they change up which characters you take into the missions.   For example, the dlc weapons make characters that you never use more "choosable." for example, the aegis pack gives you a super bad ass sniper semi-automatic rifle which makes thane, legion, and garrus into overpower characters cause they constantly get head shots. Also, the fire power pack, gives you a new shotgun and assault rifle, which makes crappy ass samara into a power house. also, the firepower give you that new shotgun, which makes jacob and tali uber characters. IMO the dlc guns make mass effect a better more balanced game or simply balances the character selection.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2010)

Overlord was shit your pants scary.
Bioware didnt even try and they made a horror game WITHIN MASS EFFECT UNIVERSE

If you didnt fear technology
You will


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

Huh, I heard that a lot of people thought Overlord was scary.  Personally, the first time I heard David try to speak I was startled, but I never really thought it was scary.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Huh, I heard that a lot of people thought Overlord was scary.  Personally, the first time I heard David try to speak I was startled, but I never really thought it was scary.



If it is scary, Id have a go playing it...is it like zombie-ish scary or is it more pew-pew?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't really say, but my roommate says it was startling scary.  He said he nearly shit his pants at one point.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

^ whats more "atmospheric/scary" say Overlord or Bioshock?

Maybe i should watch some gameplay...if there is any...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ whats more "atmospheric/scary" say Overlord or Bioshock?
> 
> Maybe i should watch some gameplay...if there is any...



Bioshock.  Definitely Bioshock.  Well, the first one anyways.  Never played the sequel.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If it is scary, Id have a go playing it...is it like zombie-ish scary or is it more pew-pew?



That DLC fucks with you
Doors closing and opening
Random sounds
GUns and computers suddenly not working or shooting
Howling AI screams
Being surrounded by dead geth


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2010)

Overlord was more "creepy" than "scary" for me.  It was definitely very atmospheric.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> That DLC fucks with you
> Doors closing and opening
> Random sounds
> GUns and computers suddenly not working or shooting
> ...



Eh?  Guns and computers not working?  Never happened to me.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 29, 2010)

Geth Plasma shotgun is lol.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Overlord wasn't scary..  the hell. Only thing that was consider "_creepy_" was David's voice. You best be trolling if Overload was too scary for you. And why are we comparing a DLC to Bioshock? 

Also, I like Overload. I want price drop.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 29, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Geth Plasma shotgun is lol.



GETH SHOTGUN IS MADE OF TROLL AND HAX


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Stop calling it Overload


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh.... *Overlord*.  My bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah yes overload
We have dismissed that ability


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvbmKWMhjb0[/YOUTUBE]

Never gets old.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 30, 2010)

I like the update they did on mining. Fucking superior..  Shit sucks when the game first came out. Still boring though.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like the update they did on mining. Fucking superior..  Shit sucks when the game first came out. Still boring though.



Link?   O:


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2010)

It's patch 1.02.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice Garrus outfit there. Probably one of the best ME cosplay examples.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks.. ok. Garru's face doesn't look like it has cancer.  Also Garrus has a much smaller and more supportive waist.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 1, 2010)

True, Turians have a very small waist.  But I still think it's a fair job.


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> True, Turians have a very small waist.  But I still think it's a fair job.



yeah, i bet he his thinking he needs more calibrations.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 2, 2010)

So, I completed my second run through with a ME1 ported renegade shepard.

I gained all my squad's loyalty, but Tali seemed to be the only one who died at the very end. Holding the line I guess?

I thought they died based on how long it took to finish the boss. I finished it in half the time this playthrough, and no one died on my first paragon run.

So what gives?


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2010)

No, how long you take on the boss has nothing to do with it.  Each character has a "Hold the line" score, some greater than others.  These scores are added up and then divided by how many characters are on the line.  If the total score is high enough, no character dies on the line.  If it is too low, the character with the lowest score dies, usually either Tali or Mordin.  To prevent this, leave characters with high scores on the line- battle-hardened soldiers like Grunt, Garrus, and Zaeed.  Take characters with low scores- Jack, Miranda, Thane, etc.- with you for the final boss.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 2, 2010)

...Ffff-

I took Grunt and Garrus just so I could watch my Shepard haul Grunt's sorry ass off the cliff.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2010)

Finally beat this shit for my first time last night. I'm imported Paragon Lady Shepard because my original Renegade Mr. Shepard file was on a different Xbox. I got the Paramour cheevo with Garrus (I was way too fucking excited to find out he was a relationship option in this game) and he is "researching" how to do the deed, but I can't seem to get it to go any further than that. What gives?

I lost Mordin and Tali


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2010)

Grunt and Legion can hold the line
I purposely killed all but 5 people just to see if grunt n Captain Break it Down can solo the line

My Party at the end was:
Garrus and Miranda for Human reaper [Dat Squad Ammo and Warp]
and Samara  to solo the collector's that would pick on my cute crew
Legion was with Grunt
Jacob died in the vents
Tali as fire leader got owned 
Zaeed flew away
Kasumi died in the engine room
THane died cause a beam fell on him
Jack did a couple flips


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 2, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Finally beat this shit for my first time last night. I'm imported Paragon Lady Shepard because my original Renegade Mr. Shepard file was on a different Xbox. I got the Paramour cheevo with Garrus (I was way too fucking excited to find out he was a relationship option in this game) and he is "researching" how to do the deed, but I can't seem to get it to go any further than that. What gives?
> 
> I lost Mordin and Tali



He didn't show up at your room before the suicide mission? You got the achievement, so you should have seen him.

I mean, yeah, they didn't show him boinking her, but I think that's because they didn't want to make a new kissing animation.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> He didn't show up at your room before the suicide mission? You got the achievement, so you should have seen him.
> 
> I mean, yeah, they didn't show him boinking her, but I think that's because they didn't want to make a new kissing animation.


Bioware went all fucking out with ME1 romance scenes. I suppose there was the scene where Garrus showed up with wine, it faded to black and he was gone, but that shit is weak. I felt ME1 was really progressive with its scenes and all we get from ME2 is cuddling on the couch and laying in the bed?

I feel this is Bioware shying aware from potential controversy.

Its not that I demand cross species sex scenes in my games, but I thought ME1 dealt with the subject very well. AND MY LADY SHEPARD IS TOTALLY HOT FOR GARRUS WTF


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 2, 2010)

You should be able to call him up to your room after you beat the game.  Then you can cuddle on the bed with him or sit on his lap on your couch.  You just have to go to one of the computers on your desk and it'll be labeled as "Call Garruss up" or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 2, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Bioware went all fucking out with ME1 romance scenes. I suppose there was the scene where Garrus showed up with wine, it faded to black and he was gone, but that shit is weak. I felt ME1 was really progressive with its scenes and all we get from ME2 is cuddling on the couch and laying in the bed?
> 
> I feel this is Bioware shying aware from potential controversy.
> 
> Its not that I demand cross species sex scenes in my games, but I thought ME1 dealt with the subject very well. AND MY LADY SHEPARD IS TOTALLY HOT FOR GARRUS WTF



How do you think I felt? My main shep romanced Tali and I still didn't get to see her face. The fact that my character already did leaves me to believe that I'll never see it now. ;_;


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> How do you think I felt? My main shep romanced Tali and I still didn't get to see her face. The fact that my character already did leaves me to believe that I'll never see it now. ;_;



Tali has been
DUMPED
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 3, 2010)

*in Mass Effect 3*

Anderson: Shepard! We fixed the elevators!!

Shepard: ... Garrus.. get the crew NOW.

*everyone stuffed in an elevator with Wrex*

Wrex: Good times.


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 3, 2010)

dang i cant till the new mass effect 2 dlc. it sucks waiting for bioware to realease info.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 3, 2010)

Bro you said that last time, there's no DLC coming atm :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol.  That's like me saying I can't wait for Mass Effect 3 to come out.  It'll come out when it comes out.  And knowing my luck, it'll come out when I have no money.  Or finals.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm expecting it to come out January 2012


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

Rumors of an Alliance DLC surfing around.... oh please be true. Don't lie to me internet.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Rumors of an Alliance DLC surfing around.... oh please be true. Don't lie to me internet.



You get to watch Ashley or Kaiden die O:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

They wouldn't do that.  The shit storm will hit Bioware to hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> They wouldn't do that.  The shit storm will hit Bioware to hard.



EA DOESN"T CARE ABOUT LOYAL GAMERS


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

BY EA YOU MEAN BIOWARE?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 5, 2010)

It will be the Alliance fashion pack. Complete with stylish new on-ship wear direct from the streets of Fashionville, Eden Prime.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> BY EA YOU MEAN BIOWARE?



No.
Bioware loves their gamers but they have a little prob--
Electronic Arts: Assuming Direct control of this form. 
EA: There will be no Alliance DLC. THIS HURTS YOU.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> It will be the Alliance fashion pack. Complete with stylish new on-ship wear direct from the streets of Fashionville, Eden Prime.


Im ok with this. :33 



Axl Low said:


> No.
> Bioware loves their gamers but they have a little prob--
> Electronic Arts: Assuming Direct control of this form.
> EA: There will be no Alliance DLC. THIS HURTS YOU.



MY DREAMS.  _SHATTER_...


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 5, 2010)

For me, Ashley was about as well-received as a flesh wound.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2010)

Btw someone editted their shepard with ashley's face and amde a STUNNING SHepard O:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

USELESS WITHOUT POSTING THE IMAGES.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2010)

go to the filter
click female
rating
and all

Anya
SHe ripped Ashley's face and well 
If Ashley looked like that
LOYAL
no questions


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

Ashley looks like shit. Why would anyone make their Shepard look like her?


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2010)

no idea,

i wouldn't bang that racist bitch

but then i'd nuke alenko in a blink of an eye


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> go to the filter
> click female
> rating
> and all
> ...



hey has any one ever found a decent Dwayne johnson face....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> no idea,
> 
> i wouldn't bang that racist bitch
> 
> but then i'd nuke alenko in a blink of an eye



That's what I thought when I found out how xenophobic she was.  If she was into Asari, I'm sure I would have liked her character a lot more.

Anyways, I'd take her stupid xenophobic ways over Kaiden any day.  Besides, I like to think I made her hate aliens even more when I romance Liara or Tali.  Hopefully, this "Alliance DLC" will let me flaunt my relationship in front of her.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

so i got me the liara dlc 

and i haven't romanced garrus yet 

but i got liara back on the good terms and into my cabin at the end 

so now ima gonna get me some garrus action 

and do a suicide mission cause i ain't gonna upgrade nothing 

after that let's go back to liara and see what happens


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

OH GARRUS! SHIT... GARRUS >>> LIARA


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, I would just jettison all the male crew members (minus Shep if male) if I had the opportunity. I'd have Joker pull up by a star, gather them in the hangar area, then dump that trash. Seriously.

The new sexy Normandy would rape the Reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

Well the Normandy in ME1 did rape Sovereign.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well the Normandy in ME1 did rape Sovereign.



Only after Sovereign ASSUMED DIRECT CONTROL of Saren and got softened up by the Alliance ships.
Then yeah the Normandy bent over and butt fucked Sovereign


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sCoHT_cHPzY[/YOUTUBE]

And
That is why Sir Isaac Newton is the deadliest son of a bitch in space.


----------



## Wan (Oct 6, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Yeah, I would just jettison all the male crew members (minus Shep if male) if I had the opportunity. I'd have Joker pull up by a star, gather them in the hangar area, then dump that trash. Seriously.
> 
> The new sexy Normandy would rape the Reapers.



You would dump Mordin. MORDIN.

You must DIE!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> You would dump Mordin. MORDIN.
> 
> You must DIE!



My friend hacked his Mordin that he shot the Cain Heavy Weapon everytime you selected incinerate.
It was epic.
Just thought you would have liked to know about it 

I bet the Enemies were thinking:
Ha! That Shepard's Mordin only has one point in Incinerate. 

Mordin: One point is all that is needed.
/Nuclear Launch detected


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

Moridin died on my first run... along with Garrus. Feels bad man. RAGE QUIT RELOAD SUICIDE MISSION.  ANYONE BUT FUCKING GARRUS. FUCKING BIOWARE.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2010)

Fap 24 is fabulous


----------



## Wan (Oct 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> My friend hacked his Mordin that he shot the Cain Heavy Weapon everytime you selected incinerate.
> It was epic.
> Just thought you would have liked to know about it
> 
> ...





"Should burn through any armor"


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol

Just finished beating ME1 to get a level 60 character. Gah, I had to do every sidequest except one plus kill everything outside the mako, as well as opening nearly every crate that required decryption skills to get from 52-60.

I was also under the belief that I had been romancing Ashley but I found out way too late that if you dissed her at the beginning you pretty much lose the romance. Oh well, now I have imports with a Shephard who romanced her, romanced Liara, and one who decided to go solo. Now, onto my Mass Effect 2!

*Addicted*


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> "Should burn through any armor"


Mordin: Flammable or Inflammable. REALLY doesn't matter which. *Mordin mini nuke*
Shepard: Mordin, there isn't even enough left of those Collector's to take samples of


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 6, 2010)

Mordin:  Hmm...evidence seems to point to the fact that Collectors are vulnerable to fire.  Yes, more incinerates.


----------



## hanzothesalamander (Oct 7, 2010)

just got this 2 days ago, what 2 members do you guys use most? right now i like mordin & miranda


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 7, 2010)

All depends on my class.  If I wanted a power team, I would always pick Grunt and Samara.  If I'm going against Mechs, I'll take Tali and Garrus.  Or if I'm bored of using the same members over and over, I'll just switch them out with whoever I haven't used in a while.  

Except for Jacob.  I only use him when I have to (his loyalty mission and from the beginning of the game until I land on Omega and get Zaeed).


----------



## Wan (Oct 8, 2010)

My usual team, (right now, on a new playthrough on PC) is Miranda and Grunt.  Miranda is multipurpose support- Overload brings down shields and mechs, Warp brings down armor and barriers, Slam takes care of defense-stripped enemies.  Grunt is a damage soaker.  I myself am playing as a Charge-happy vanguard.

Which is _awesome_, by the way.  I've fully evolved it, and it is so fun to see enemies go flying in the brief bullet time you get from it.  One particularly badass moment for me was charging into someone, sending him crashing through glass and into a chasm, then pwning his buddy nearby with a single shotgun hit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and I've been using Kasumi too.  Her Shadow Strike is awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 8, 2010)

my two members vary constantly although jack/Miranda/Samara are very notable


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

I use Garrus... and the 2nd teammate is usually Kasumi, Grunt, or Legions.  Everyone else is useless... unless you're playing on insanity.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

I use Aria and Blasto. There ain't no topping that team.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2010)

Mordin and Tali for me.  They're just more interesting then everyone else.  Who cares about combat?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah! Who cares? In fact, I just spend all day on the ship chatting up the crew.

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."

"Do you have a minute, Miranda?"

"There's a lot to d---"

"I should go."


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

materpillar said:


> Mordin and Tali for me.  They're just more interesting then everyone else.  *Who cares about combat*?



Casual detected.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Casual detected.


Do you have a minute, Shoko?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Do you have a minute, Shoko?



For you, I have all day.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For you, I have all day.


I'm commander potato, and this is my favourite post on the forum.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I'm commander potato, and this is my favourite post on the forum.



Anything you need commander?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Anything you need commander?


​


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> ​




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 8, 2010)

I have no proper response but to say, thank you.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



...Well fuck my ass.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> I have no proper response but to say, thank you.


Anytime commander. :ho 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> ...Well fuck my ass.


Homo detected.


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 8, 2010)

dammit that is twice i have been scarded  by the boss picture posts. im seriously really scared when i come to this thread to be shocked.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2010)

^ Then I guess you haven't seen much of the internet as well.


----------



## the_ilest (Oct 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Then I guess you haven't seen much of the internet as well.



well im only 16 so i stay away from the fun stuff on the internet.. .....*click* welcome to konoha bathhouse* *click* ahhh yeah


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Then I guess you haven't seen much of the internet as well.



One does not simply surf the internet.  There is evil there that does not sleep.  Like rapeface Shepard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh no, a 16 year old playing an M-rated game!  Someone call Jack Thompson.  

And the scariest pics that I've seen from Boss so far are the ones of Kaiden.


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 9, 2010)

Out of curiosity, at what point in the game does Shepard make his rapeface?

I've yet to encounter it.


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> Out of curiosity, at what point in the game does Shepard make his rapeface?
> 
> I've yet to encounter it.



I think it's supposed to happen with Shepard's default male face during the Tali romance scene.  In general though, default male Shep's smiles are a bit creepy in ME2.  You don't notice it as much if you have a custom face.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFnHSGCr7I[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice, but I still prefer this one:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2010)

I cringe every time I hear Jacob talk.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2010)

BUT DA PRIZE!? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ze_R3TevE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2010)

the priiize


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 9, 2010)

Just finished reading Mass Effect Retribution. T'was awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm Jacob


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 9, 2010)

So, I've been thinking.

It should be impossible for Vanguard Shepard's to die in the suicide mission.

Why doesn't he just biotic charge Joker to get onboard?


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2010)

Waiting for a recharge?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Just finished reading Mass Effect Retribution. T'was awesome.


My buddy has my copy right now... but I shall read it sooon!  


Heihachi said:


> So, I've been thinking.
> 
> It should be impossible for Vanguard Shepard's to die in the suicide mission.
> Why doesn't he just biotic charge Joker to get onboard?


Shepard can't do that because

*Spoiler*: __ 



 BIOWARE.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> So, I've been thinking.
> 
> It should be impossible for Vanguard Shepard's to die in the suicide mission.
> 
> Why doesn't he just biotic charge Joker to get onboard?



Joker broke all his ribs sitting in a chair too hard
Now you want Shepard to Biotic Charge the guy at Transonic speed?! 
Joker would die
And no one would be able to fly the Normandy out of there
Then everyone + Vanguard Shep would die

Also without trying I got Jack Thane Kasumi and Tali killed


----------



## Heihachi (Oct 9, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Joker broke all his ribs sitting in a chair too hard
> Now you want Shepard to Biotic Charge the guy at Transonic speed?!
> Joker would die
> And no one would be able to fly the Normandy out of there
> ...



Lies, EDI could totally take up the slack with no effort.

Besides, he knew what he signed up for.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFnHSGCr7I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pek


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

Overwatch said:


>



What are the sliders for that FemShep?

Shes hot!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 10, 2010)

Turian spikes in human vajayjay?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2010)

OH YES!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 10, 2010)

Goddamnit Boss


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## the_ilest (Oct 10, 2010)

dang it boss............and eveyone with your space "easyness."


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 10, 2010)

rofl my Renegade Shepard looks like that, even uses the black & orange suit of armour.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 10, 2010)

I hate finding lots of stuff I want to buy on Ebay that is Mass Effect related 

I want my student loan to come in so bad


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 10, 2010)

I want this so goddamn much


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 10, 2010)

How much is it?

And is that through BioWare?  I remember looking through their website a couple weeks back, and I didn't see that.  I was hoping to find Thane's jacket.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2010)

It's on ebay, custom made through American Apparel, the user has like 10,000 feedback thingies with 99.x% positive feedback so it seems good enough 

It's £20 for the jacket and then £10 shipping, I see £30 as an acceptable price for it, and that's converted from dollars so it should be cheaper if you're in the US. You can get it with either N7 logo or the Renegade star as well, I've already got the N7 hoody so I want something a bit different


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

GUYS GUYS!
I pulled a Harbinger with full barrier 
Im on horizon after hacking the tower guns and so i kill a drone and signal jacob to pull the last drone alive
AND FLYING ACROSS MY SCREEN HELPLESSLY DOING CARTWHEELS
Is a Harbinger xD
Ah man the timing on that 

also i am a Slamming Soldier 
I got a Samus Aran face rip for my Shepard
And guess who voices Samus Aran? 
Jennifer Hale 

As a soldier a quick recharge ability like slam rocks 
Slam rush Slam slam rush


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I want this so goddamn much


FUCKING SEXY. I WANT.  LINKAGE BITCH.  



Axl Low said:


> also i am a Slamming Soldier


I've always thought it was weird as fuck that your Solider was able to use Biotic specials. It makes being a Biotic feels... less special.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I've always thought it was weird as fuck that your Solider was able to use Biotic specials. It makes being a Biotic feels... less special.


Don't worry your Shepard doesn't have Biotic implants he just wings it like that volus that gets one shotted by Wasea 
or it's the Red Sand 

Warp Ammo
Reave 
Slam 
Barrier

Shepard pulls biotics out her ass 

Next Game I hope to be a Vanguard with Sentinel Assault Armor
Or a Soldier with Charge
I will never die again 

Also what do you call an infiltrator that specialized in Assault rifles?
A soldier


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I've always thought it was weird as fuck that your Solider was able to use Biotic specials. It makes being a Biotic feels... less special.



Adepts suck anyway


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

Adept with Geth Assault Rifle and Shield Drain Bonus Power = Fucking Broken 
I did an insanity run with an adept without firing a single bullet until i got the geth assault rifle

And I did Tali's recruitment mission after I did everyone else's loyalty barring Mr. Badass Bot 

Also, Thane Squad Shred/Jack squad warp ammo/Garru's AP Ammo + Geth Assault rifle = RAEP


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Johnny .... I think you've been playing too much Mass Effect..  not that it's a bad thing.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Adepts suck anyway


TAKE THAT BACK. U MAD.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoko I started a Shepard at 6 in the morning today
I am on disk 2 already 

Also I have number crunched something ossim
At the end of my suicide mission I will have  my crew and 2 loyal teams memebrs and will still survive
i have caged matched this fucking game yeah


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

You should try surviving with only 1 team member alive.... and watch the half ass ending Bioware didn't bother to deal with. The last surviving member hops into the Normandy but disappears and Joker's cripple ass can't help you so u die... but in the end the last surviving member dies by default. Needless to say I was mad piss at how poorly that was handled. Fucking Biofail.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH YES!



Oh Shoko,the long wait for Mass Effect 3 has taken away your very sanity..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh Shoko,the long wait for Mass Effect 3 has taken away your very sanity..



DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You should try surviving with only 1 team member alive.... and watch the half ass ending Bioware didn't bother to deal with. The last surviving member hops into the Normandy but disappears and Joker's cripple ass can't help you so u die... but in the end the last surviving member dies by default. Needless to say I was mad piss at how poorly that was handled. Fucking Biofail.



Shoko you cannot survive with one member
You must have two members or else Shepard dies
And yes if your squad dies but 2 people holding the line or
the escort and one holding the line survives you survive 
You need 2 minimum for shep to survive 
If only one squad mate survives you die end of mission
Trust me I had only one person survive and shep still died


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoko lost her sanity when she found out Kaiden wasn't returning in Mass Effect 2.  

I just pulled an all-nighter to finish my engineering homework, got about six hours of sleep last night, and I have class in an hour and a half.  Think I'll start a new game to finally romance Subject Zero.  Then I'll have romanced everyone except for Jacob.  Not too interested in him.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

heavy risk hero
but the priiiize


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Shoko you cannot survive with one member
> You must have two members or else Shepard dies
> And yes if your squad dies but 2 people holding the line or
> the escort and one holding the line survives you survive
> ...


I KNOW JOHNNY. I KNOW. THAT'S NOT THE POINT. THE POINT IS THE SURVIVING MEMBER STILL FUCKING DIES. 

I played a run through where I carefully planned it so only Garrus and Shep was left at the end. _MY PROBLEM IS_ that you see Garrus jumping into the Normandy with NO CASUALTIES, and then suddenly he disappears and JOKER does his herp derp I'm cripple, cant save you, so Shep dies.. then in the end there is a COFFIN for EVERYONE. THIS is what I MAD about. GARRUS is suddenly DEAD. That ending is fucking dildos. 

_FFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!_ I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE WHO CAUGHT THIS. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Shoko lost her sanity when she found out Kaiden wasn't returning in Mass Effect 2.
> 
> I just pulled an all-nighter to finish my engineering homework, got about six hours of sleep last night, and I have class in an hour and a half.  Think I'll start a new game to finally romance Subject Zero.  Then I'll have romanced everyone except for Jacob.  Not too interested in him.


You rather have a blue or green cock than a black cock.  

ALSO I am very sane!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoko suffers from fantardation, it's a serious illness.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Shoko suffers from fantardation, it's a serious illness.



If you think I'm fantarding then you know nothing about the real definition of the word my friend. My RL buddy is a real fantardation. She absolutely hates Bioware (now), and said the only way she will ever like Bioware ever again is if they give her back Kaidan for ME3. She hates ME2 and anything Bioware does now. I think it's a bit extreme.. but what ever rocks her boat.  

Protip: I fantard for the lulz and my own entertainment. 

In before why so serious.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

That doesn't make her a fantard, tbh. That just makes her full-on retarded. And people wonder why chick-gamers get such a bad-rep, heh.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I KNOW JOHNNY. I KNOW. THAT'S NOT THE POINT. THE POINT IS THE SURVIVING MEMBER STILL FUCKING DIES.
> 
> I played a run through where I carefully planned it so only Garrus and Shep was left at the end. _MY PROBLEM IS_ that you see Garrus jumping into the Normandy with NO CASUALTIES, and then suddenly he disappears and JOKER does his herp derp I'm cripple, cant save you, so Shep dies.. then in the end there is a COFFIN for EVERYONE. THIS is what I MAD about. GARRUS is suddenly DEAD. That ending is fucking dildos.
> 
> _FFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!_ I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE WHO CAUGHT THIS.



No it's a mechanic 
If you have less than teammates you auto die and you don't see that teammate
It's an off screen death from more than likely bleeding wounds 

It gives you motivation to you know
Not fuck up that hard


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I KNOW JOHNNY. I KNOW. THAT'S NOT THE POINT. THE POINT IS THE SURVIVING MEMBER STILL FUCKING DIES.
> 
> I played a run through where I carefully planned it so only Garrus and Shep was left at the end. _MY PROBLEM IS_ that you see Garrus jumping into the Normandy with NO CASUALTIES, and then suddenly he disappears and JOKER does his herp derp I'm cripple, cant save you, so Shep dies.. then in the end there is a COFFIN for EVERYONE. THIS is what I MAD about. GARRUS is suddenly DEAD. That ending is fucking dildos.
> 
> _FFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!_ I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE WHO CAUGHT THIS.



Are you sure?  Or are you forgetting that Shepard would have a coffin too?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> That doesn't make her a fantard, tbh. That just makes her full-on retarded. And people wonder why chick-gamers get such a bad-rep, heh.


First of all, fuck you.  Her gender shouldn't matter. There are _PLENTY_ of male fantards who are worst. 

Second, chick gamer gets bad reps because of, "_Huur duuur guuuurl gamerz! Don't hit on us girls silly boys._" kind of bullshit. 



Axl Low said:


> No it's a mechanic
> If you have less than teammates you auto die and you don't see that teammate
> It's an off screen death from more than likely bleeding wounds
> 
> ...


No johnny No. Not the point.  



Mordin Solus said:


> Are you sure?  Or are you forgetting that Shepard would have a coffin too?


Yeah I counted them. Didn't get Zeed or Kasumi. Sold Legions to Cerberus. 10 coffins in total brah.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No johnny No. Not the point.
> 
> 
> Yeah I counted them. Didn't get Zeed or Kasumi. Sold Legions to Cerberus. 10 coffins in total brah.


But O:

Miranda's ass needed another coffin because they couldn't close the lid


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> But O:
> 
> Miranda's ass needed another coffin because they couldn't close the lid



Now that's more like it.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah I counted them. Didn't get Zeed or Kasumi. Sold Legions to Cerberus. 10 coffins in total brah.



1. Mordin
2. Jack
3. Grunt
4. Tali
5. Thane
6. Samara
7. Jacob
8. Miranda
9. Shepard
10. Dr. Chakwas


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 12, 2010)

NO NOT DOCTOR FEELGOOD D:
She's gunna make it feel alright~


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2010)

i completed my two squad members only survive run

I goteveryone killed in this order:
Jack
Kasumi
Thane
Garrus
Legion
Grunt
Jacob
Zaeed
Tali and Mordin

Samara and Miranda were the only survivors


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't kill Miranda?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Second, chick gamer gets bad reps because of, "_Huur duuur guuuurl gamerz! Don't hit on us girls silly boys._" kind of bullshit.


Do you have cooties, Shookie?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 15, 2010)

This may not sound that important, but I can't stop thinking about it these days:

The fact that the Collectors inhabited a space station, which could be blown out of the sky just by crossing a few wires, made Shepard's job a whole lot easier. But what if it really had turned out that they'd have had to fight a run-of-the-mill planet worth of the tossers? 

And if they had the slightest intention of rescuing any potential survivors, how were they going to extract them with just one ship?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Do you have cooties, Shookie?


I have only the good kind. :ho 



Overwatch said:


> This may not sound that important, but I can't stop thinking about it these days:
> 
> The fact that the Collector inhabited a space station, which could be blown out of the sky just by crossing a few wires, made Shepard's job a whole lot easier. But what if it really had turned out that they'd have had to fight a run-of-the-mill planet worth of the tossers?
> 
> And if they had the slightest intention of rescuing any potential survivors, how were they going to extract them with just one ship?



All of his could be sum up by saying because


*Spoiler*: __ 



BIOWARE


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2010)

The survivors were being processed
If you do one loyalty mission
Your crew gets processed
Collector's worked fast

There were no life forms on the collector ship 
And your crew being process is a testament to how fast the collector's work
Also you have to keep in mind that it was supposed to be a one way trip 
Rescue survivors on a *SUICIDE MISSION?!*
What? D:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 16, 2010)

How the fuck could you rescue hundreds of thousands of people IN THE NORMANDY? 

It was the only ship with a Reaper IFF that would've been able to escape the space-graveyard upon entering the Omega 4 Relay because of it's size.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 16, 2010)

Just make a bunch of trips.  Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just make a bunch of trips.  Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...



uh the normandy with all upgrades was barely holding together
you'd die on just going in the the second time
also you destroy the base or EMP it
No survivors regardless

So stop bashing Bioware 
Bash EA instead


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I have only the good kind. :ho


The good kind of cooties...  You have booties?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 16, 2010)

****EDIT

problem solved


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> uh the normandy with all upgrades was barely holding together
> you'd die on just going in the the second time
> also you destroy the base or EMP it
> No survivors regardless
> ...



But that was only because you were under attack and Joker had to go through that debris field to try and lose the probes.  After they're destroyed, no problem.

But if they're destroyed, then the people are dead...well, who cares about them?  They were too many humans anyways, let the Batarians take some of the worlds.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1iiRLFROwM[/YOUTUBE]

Hilarious 


Commander SHepard has 90 sexual harassment laqsuits coming her way: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdDySARjf40&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2010)

Roses are Red

Violets are Blue

ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL

THIS HURTS YOU


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got this for PC so good!!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 16, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Just got this for PC so good!!



Enjoy the mods! I hate that there's no way to get all the armor types on 360 -_-


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 16, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Just got this for PC so good!!



Have you played the first one?


----------



## Metaphor (Oct 17, 2010)

i hate how they're using DLC to do what the game failed to: progress the plot. 

fucking dumb


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> i hate how they're using DLC to do what the game failed to: progress the plot.
> 
> fucking dumb



wait....wut?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 17, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> i hate how they're using DLC to do what the game failed to: progress the plot.
> 
> fucking dumb



Say what now?  I really don't feel that they did that, can you elaborate on that?  

And do you also hate how they used novels to progress the plot?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2010)

Mass Effect 1 choices
-Killed most killable NPCs (Fist, Shiala, Major Kyle and Captain Kirrahe)
-Feros colony and Noveria Peak 15 wiped out entirely
-Screw over Gianna Parasini's investigation by giving evidence to Salarian guy
-Rachni dead
-Wrex dead( but got berial)
-Original Council dead, Udina for Councilor
-Didn't do Tali "loyalty" mission
-Killed Dr. Saleon without Garrus' help
-Didn't talk to Emily Wong
-Sacrificed workers on Asteroid X57 to kill Balak
-Punched Khalisah bint Sinan Al-Jilani
-Killed Cerberus scientist instead of Toombs
-Ashley romance, Kiadan died on Virimire

Making the stupid, Renegade and some Paragon choices in Mass Effect 2
-Killed as many NPCs as possible (Kal'Reegar, Sidonis, Ronald Taylor, Forvan...)
-Sent Veetor to Cerberus
-Let the Batarians kill Daniel ( Mordin's assistant) so that the Blue Suns could take over the quarantine zone
-Didn't let Dr. Archer to keep David and the Overlord Project is shut down
-Didn't do Mordin loyalty ( let Maelon to complete Genophage cure)
-Didn't do Legion loyalty( Geth Heretics reprogrammed True Get)
-Destroyed Collector base and lost Cerberus support
-Kept data from N7: Lost Operative
-Gave Liara the wrong Observer target( Vorcha), but she is still Shadow Broker
-Screw over Gianna Parasini's investigation... again
-No ME2 romance, loyal to Ashley
-Refused to reinstate Spectre status
-Shot Conrad Verner in the foot, told Conrad to piss off and he dies in very ugly way
-Traumatized Tali and caused chaos in the Migrant Fleet by using the evidence, with her father declared a traitor
   -Also suggested that they go to war
-Kept Kasumi's greybox
-Beat the sh*t out of Elias Kelham
-Kolyat killed Jorim Talid
-Intentionally gave the undercover reporter, Moirall, the wrong password
-Told Patriarch in Omega to die like a real Krogan, and he does
-Punched Khalisah bint Sinan Al-Jilani... again
-Failed Samara's loyalty


For Suicide Mission.
-----------------
Final Squadmates: Kasumi and Samara
---------------
Loyals: Jack, Jacob, Grunt, Garrus, Kasumi
Non-loyals: Miranda, Tali, Zaeed
Normandy Upgrades: None
Chakwas & Crew: DEAD

Before the Omega-4 Relay
-Side with Jack during the Miranda/Jack fight
-Hand over the evidence and traumatize Tali for her loyalty mission
-Bring Kasumi and Tali to fight the Oculus (so Legion dies)
-After the final mission, recruit Zaeed and kill him during his loyalty mission

Assignments
Vents - Jacob (dies)
Fire Team Leader - Kasumi( can be anyone)
Biotic - unloyal Samara (bring Garrus and Miranda, Garrus dies)
Second Fire Team Leader - Grunt (dies)
Final boss squadmates - Kasumi and Tali (Tali die)
Distraction Team - Samara, Mordin and Miranda (Mordin and Miranda dies)

Deaths, before landing
Jack - No Armor Upgrade, laser'd
Legion - No Shield Upgrade, incinerated
Thane - No Weapon upgrade, impaled

Deaths, after landing
Jacob - Died by rocket to face
Garrus - Died by seeker swarm
Grunt - Died while closing second door
Mordin - Died holding the line
Tali - Died at final boss
Miranda - Died holding the line
Zaeed - Died in a fire( or did he?)


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2010)

_Heeey you guys_. Look what happened in my game.  

She didn't load up properly for the whole game. I was to lazy to reload my game... so I played it for the amusement.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2010)

squad cryo ammo on an infiltrator


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Heeey you guys_. Look what happened in my game.
> 
> She didn't load up properly for the whole game. I was to lazy to reload my game... so I played it for the amusement.



She's transcended to be one with the force...

Err...um...wrong game.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2010)

She is one with the tech
Legion imploded somewhere several lightyears away


----------



## Maxi (Oct 19, 2010)

So...... 
I heard this game comes out for PS3 and since unfortunaly the ps3 whore that i currently am, is there any info how the Fuck they are gonna fix the whole fact that they release a sequel of a game without the prequel???


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2010)

You'll probably just play like you would play the game on 360 or PC without importing a file from the first game.


----------



## Maxi (Oct 19, 2010)

^ 
But part of ME 2's awesomness is importing the save game of the previous game.
Whatever i'm still gonna buy the game .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course, but for the people who haven't played the first game, they don't know what they're missing.  Maybe BioWare will change it, I'm not sure.  I haven't really been keeping up with the news for the PS3 version.


----------



## Maxi (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. I guess i'll see.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 19, 2010)

me2 on PS3 is going to set back ME3 so much in resources
It is just 1 million dollars+ just to remake the game to use the unreal engine
and that isnt even hiring anyone to redo the scenes and add bonus content for peopel that will never get ME1


----------



## Maxi (Oct 19, 2010)

^ I don't get what your saying, dear person.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 19, 2010)

The unreal engine which you know
Makes the game run
costs 1 million dollars to use
Since ME2 on PS3 needs to be redone they need to buy the rights for it again
so right now just to get ME2 for PS3 going Bioware is down over a million dollars
not even hiring people to redo scenes and such which will cost hundreds of thousands
Plus certain games that go to PS3 flop bcause of boycotting xbox first games


----------



## Maxi (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh now i understand.
Thank you .


----------



## Wan (Oct 19, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> The unreal engine which you know
> Makes the game run
> costs 1 million dollars to use
> Since ME2 on PS3 needs to be redone they need to buy the rights for it again
> ...



Knowing these risks is probably part of why they waited this long to announce it.  They've been taking it slow and minimizing development costs, likely.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2010)

Heavy Risk
But no Priiize


----------



## Masai (Oct 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> The unreal engine which you know
> Makes the game run
> costs 1 million dollars to use
> Since ME2 on PS3 needs to be redone they need to buy the rights for it again
> ...



Let them worry about that. If it didn't make financial sense for them to release the game on the PS3 they wouldn't. Besides, i highly doubt the development costs of porting the game over are what'll affect ME3's budget, especially if the game sells well like it probably will.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2010)

Masai said:


> Let them worry about that. If it didn't make financial sense for them to release the game on the PS3 they wouldn't. Besides, i highly doubt the development costs of porting the game over are what'll affect ME3's budget, especially if the game sells well like it probably will.



Uh
You do know that what they are counting on is the profits of the PS3
and that developers [mostly budding devs] go bankrupt when a game fails sometimes
Let's just say if PS3 ME2 fails Bioware will be good but the unlucky people working on it... 

ANd their are several things working against PS3's ME2:

ME2 is old news
It's also Old News during a new game high selling time First Quarter/Holiday Season
Division of Fanbases PS3 vs Xbox: possible boycott
Games ported to different systems don't tend to do well [Bioshock 2] 
Plus emulators and general availability on PC  
Why wait a year for a game even it's available 3 ways? Trophies?


----------



## Masai (Oct 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Uh
> You do know that what they are counting on is the profits of the PS3
> and that developers [mostly budding devs] go bankrupt when a game fails sometimes
> Let's just say if PS3 ME2 fails Bioware will be good but the unlucky people working on it...



The worst that can happen if the game flops on the PS3 is them not releasing ME3 on it. It won't affect the 360 version in any way, shape or form.



Axl Low said:


> ANd their are several things working against PS3's ME2:
> 
> ME2 is old news
> It's also Old News during a new game high selling time First Quarter/Holiday Season



It's old news to you because you've played it a long time ago. It's news to me and the rest of their target audience because it's the first time we'll get to experience something we never thought we could. Plus we're curious as to what the bonus content is.



Axl Low said:


> Division of Fanbases PS3 vs Xbox: possible boycott



If anything that'll be bigger incentive for people who care about that crap. Getting a chance to play the recently stolen high prized exclusive from the other side so they can rub it in online is like candy for those guys. Besides, people belittle exclusives from the other side because they don't get a chance to play them. Doesn't mean they wouldn't buy it if given the chance.



Axl Low said:


> Games ported to different systems don't tend to do well [Bioshock 2]
> Plus emulators and general availability on PC
> Why wait a year for a game even it's available 3 ways? Trophies?



It's not that black and white. Bioshock 2 is a game that caters far more to the 360 audience than the PS3 audience. It's only natural that it sells more over there. Bayonetta received an atrocious port for the PS3, and yet i remember reading that it sold more on it. That'll depend much more on the type of game then what the leading platform was.

As for why waiting a year, there are plenty of people out there who only have a PS3. I'm not really interested in a 360 and i stopped playing video games on my PC many, many moons ago. When Mass Effect 2 came out, i said "That looks kinda cool", and moved on. When they announced it on the PS3 i got excited because i'll get a chance to buy it. I didn't really wait a year because i never thought they would port it over. It's as if it's a new game for me. 

I don't think it'll sell as well on the PS3 as it did on the 360, i'd be crazy to think that. But i'm pretty sure porting the game over to the PS3 won't cause them to go bankrupt.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2010)

Masai said:


> The worst that can happen if the game flops on the PS3 is them not releasing ME3 on it. It won't affect the 360 version in any way, shape or form.



Uh it cuts into the funds and dev time for ME3 so that means with this little investment it's already effecting ME3.



> It's old news to you because you've played it a long time ago. It's news to me and the rest of their target audience because it's the first time we'll get to experience something we never thought we could. Plus we're curious as to what the bonus content is.


You do know that their "target audience" bought xbox's and played it on PC too right?
Bonus content? You get some recycled DLC and a video of what you missed in ME1 instead of playing ME1.



> If anything that'll be bigger incentive for people who care about that crap. Getting a chance to play the recently stolen high prized exclusive from the other side so they can rub it in online is like candy for those guys. Besides, people belittle exclusives from the other side because they don't get a chance to play them. Doesn't mean they wouldn't buy it if given the chance.


 Just cause it's hot and stolen doesn't mean it will be as good even more since they haven't played ME1.




> It's not that black and white. Bioshock 2 is a game that caters far more to the 360 audience than the PS3 audience. It's only natural that it sells more over there. Bayonetta received an atrocious port for the PS3, and yet i remember reading that it sold more on it. That'll depend much more on the type of game then what the leading platform was.


So wait. PS3 doesn't like to have good games? 



> As for why waiting a year, there are plenty of people out there who only have a PS3. I'm not really interested in a 360 and i stopped playing video games on my PC many, many moons ago. When Mass Effect 2 came out, i said "That looks kinda cool", and moved on. When they announced it on the PS3 i got excited because i'll get a chance to buy it. I didn't really wait a year because i never thought they would port it over. It's as if it's a new game for me.



Thing is you can only get the tried, true and real mass effect experience on an xbox [and later on PC] even more so since ME1 will never port to PS3.



> I don't think it'll sell as well on the PS3 as it did on the 360, i'd be crazy to think that. But i'm pretty sure porting the game over to the PS3 won't cause them to go bankrupt.


That wasn't the point Some dev's go bankrupt but if and when this fails people are going to be jobless.
Also, if it isn't going to sell well, why make it?
Just to port it they are over a million + hiring and paying people to tweak it in the hole to make a game that won't sell?

Wow Bioware. That's brilliant


----------



## Masai (Oct 20, 2010)

Dude, before i continue, i have nothing against you, i have nothing against the 360. I just don't agree with your reasoning, simple as that. Don't take what i'm telling you the wrong way.



Axl Low said:


> Uh it cuts into the funds and dev time for ME3 so that means with this little investment it's already effecting ME3.



Judging by the signs that go way back, they already had plans for a PS3 version a long time ago, so i'm sure they factored that into their plans for the third part. The 360 is probably still their main platform, and if they felt making a PS3 version would cost them money from the 360 side, they probably wouldn't make it. BioWare is a big company, big companies like money, BioWare likes money.



Axl Low said:


> You do know that their "target audience" bought xbox's and played it on PC too right?
> Bonus content? You get some recycled DLC and a video of what you missed in ME1 instead of playing ME1.



Dude, their target audience for the PS3 version, that was obvious...And you don't know what the bonus content is, neither do i nor anyone that doesn't work there.



Axl Low said:


> Just cause it's hot and stolen doesn't mean it will be as good even more since they haven't played ME1.



Fanboy logic doesn't work like normal logic...



Axl Low said:


> So wait. PS3 doesn't like to have good games?



Good, bad, great, atrocious are subjective concepts. What's great to you may be crap to me, and vice versa. I can admit that Bioshock is a well made game, but you wouldn't catch me playing it if you pointed a gun to my head. Is it really that far fetched to think that there are plenty of people that don't like the genre?



Axl Low said:


> Thing is you can only get the tried, true and real mass effect experience on an xbox [and later on PC] even more so since ME1 will never port to PS3.



So you're telling me the game doesn't hold up on it's own? And do you honestly think BioWare isn't aware of this?



Axl Low said:


> That wasn't the point Some dev's go bankrupt but if and when this fails people are going to be jobless.
> Also, if it isn't going to sell well, why make it?
> Just to port it they are over a million + hiring and paying people to tweak it in the hole to make a game that won't sell?
> 
> Wow Bioware. That's brilliant



There's a pretty big difference between not selling as much in one platform and not selling at all. Just because i don't think it'll sell as well on the PS3 as it did on the 360, doesn't mean i think the game won't sell well. For the doomsday scenario you're hoping for (I'm sorry, but that's what it seems like), the game would have to sell 3 copies. Do you think they're stupid enough to launch a product they know there's no market for at all?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2010)

Dont worry
I came here to fuck around anyway


----------



## Masai (Oct 20, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Wan (Oct 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Uh it cuts into the funds and dev time for ME3 so that means with this little investment it's already effecting ME3.



Unless EA just provides more resources to the dev team so that they can hire more employees separate from ME3 development, which is something Christina Norman indicated in a tweet.  If it flops then it's EA's problem, not BioWare's.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope Shepard kills Harbinger
Harbinger = EA

Bioware: I love ME2 as a Xbox Exclusive :33
EA: ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS FORM
Bioware: So hay ME2 on PS3? O:


----------



## Wan (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah yes, "Xbox exclusive". We have dismissed that claim.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2010)

It was never really a 360 exclusive.  It was on P.C. at launch, right?

And I wonder if BioWare will end up having a Legendary Edition...I know they were taking ideas for what people wanted to see in it.  Hopefully they will, I would shell out the extra money for it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 21, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Ah yes, "Xbox exclusive". We have dismissed that claim.



Sad faic 

also i found a carmel dansen with Harbinger's Voice


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It was never really a 360 exclusive.  It was on P.C. at launch, right?


I think ME1 was exclusive to 360 for about 6 months.  




> And I wonder if BioWare will end up having a Legendary Edition...I know they were taking ideas for what people wanted to see in it.  Hopefully they will, I would shell out the extra money for it.


Goddammit.. I would probably buy this too.


----------



## Wan (Oct 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> It was never really a 360 exclusive.  It was on P.C. at launch, right?



Mass Effect 2 was PC and 360 at launch, but the first game was initially released only on 360 and released six months or so later on PC.  Same deal that happened with KotOR.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Goddammit.. I would probably buy this too.



I know they were taking ideas on their forums, but they closed that thread.  They said they would think about it and see what they come up with.  I really hope it's something neat.


----------



## Appletart (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished ME1 and played first 10 mins of ME2.

The improvements are.....striking....

Though for all I heard about "you gotta play ME1 first to understand the story" whine, I could've just jumped into 2 without playing and not been too bothered.  Story starts afresh from prior events anyway it seems.


----------



## Wan (Oct 21, 2010)

BioWare has made it clear that ME2 is a "standalone" game in that you can jump right in without playing ME1 and still enjoy the story without being too confused.  There's still the overarching plot of the Reaper threat, but ME1 and ME2's plots are self-sufficient.

However, playing ME1 first has plenty of benefits, both in a greater understanding of the setting and the changes to parts of ME2's story that can only be accessed by importing an ME1 save.  (for example, Wrex only survives if you import)


----------



## The Boss (Oct 21, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know they were taking ideas on their forums, but they closed that thread.  They said they would think about it and see what they come up with.  I really hope it's something neat.



It would be cool as fuck if they gave us a statue 1/4 size of Shepard's N7 helmet... but that's just to much win. Bioware never delivers that good IRL.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Just finished ME1 and played first 10 mins of ME2.
> 
> The improvements are.....striking....
> 
> Though for all I heard about "you gotta play ME1 first to understand the story" whine, I could've just jumped into 2 without playing and not been too bothered.  Story starts afresh from prior events anyway it seems.



You wouldn't have been bothered if Wrex was dead?  Blasphemy.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm one of the few who doesn't give a shit about Wrex, I've just had Ashley kill him in my most recent runthrough as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2010)

I like some of the [Japanese] Fanart of Ashley
She goes from do not want to GOD TIER


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm one of the few who doesn't give a shit about Wrex, I've just had Ashley kill him in my most recent runthrough as well.


  U MAD. 



Axl Low said:


> I like some of the [Japanese] Fanart of Ashley
> She goes from do not want to GOD TIER



Worthless with out pix.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2010)

Fanart dump:



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2010)

That last one was supposed to be the inside of the gaming box D:


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Worthless with out pix.



well then
IN YO FACE
SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU
WE'VE GOT YOU COVERED SHOKO
SOMETHING EXCLUSIVE FOR YOU


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> That last one was supposed to be the inside of the gaming box D:


Nu-uh! It's fanart! 



Axl Low said:


> well then
> IN YO FACE
> SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU
> WE'VE GOT YOU COVERED SHOKO
> SOMETHING EXCLUSIVE FOR YOU



I R NOT IMPRESS. 

Garrus has the best Fanart.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2010)

Better than Kaiden Fanart?  

Does he even have Fanart?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2010)

Williams bores me.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)

i like how they make Ashley a Bishoujo for Hentai


----------



## Wan (Oct 23, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> well then
> IN YO FACE
> SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR YOU
> WE'VE GOT YOU COVERED SHOKO
> SOMETHING EXCLUSIVE FOR YOU



K k k, now do you have anything that's, you know, nice to look at?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> K k k, now do you have anything that's, you know, nice to look at?



You are holding the line by yourself in my next playthrough 
After I make you kill Maelon and destroy the Krogan data 

And Yes I how found some really good Ashley art
I just can't post it here without being banned >_>


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 23, 2010)

Something's been bothering me lately. Cerberus seemed to be oblivious as to what destroyed the original Normandy. Even TIM didn't comment on the matter. However, Jacob casually remarks how easily they destroyed the SR1 only AFTER Freedom's Progress. I'm guessing that Veetor also managed to get a visual on the ship, which in turn helped them identified it as the same vessel.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)

timeline:

Collector's abduct humans and various species in ME1
ME2:
Collector Attack Normandy 
[also remember the Normandy has video footage of the Collector ship attacking the Normandy since Joker ran with EDI]
During dead of Shepard two year:
Cerberus, Liara, and Shadow Broker try to get Shepard's body
Mostly Human colonies are targeted by Collector's however there was no proof

During Laz Project/FP:
Wilson is working for the Shadow broker to kill/deliver Shepard to SB/Collector's
Miranda is told this by TIM what is considered to be too late as the Station is already under attack
She waits in the hangar for survivors and Bang dead WIlson
You only find out FOR SURE the collector's attacked FP from Veetor
TIM starts piecing it together that the Collectors/Shadow broker still want humans + Shepard
hence his distrust of Liara


----------



## The Boss (Oct 23, 2010)

I have to admit this is pretty funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh Morinth, if only you didn't kill me, I would totally romance you over Tali...


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh Morinth, if only you didn't kill me, I would totally romance you over Tali...



I see all .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2010)

Should have had Morinth seduce all the Collector's and then eat their soul or whatever.  Even Harbringer wouldn't be able to resist her...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2010)

I was able to resist her
17 different characters and I still dont have dominate 
I love my Asari Snuu Snuu 
But I dont want no crazy soul suckers


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 24, 2010)

I sided with her on my Renegade playthroughs.

But before that, I sided with her on a Paragaon playthrough which unlocked Dominate, and then reloaded to a save before I entered her apartment to side with Samara.  Still lets you learn Dominate.  Neat little way to get Dominate without siding with her.

Ah, if only Samara was willing to join Liara and me in my quarters...


----------



## Wan (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1iiRLFROwM[/YOUTUBE]

I will only side with morinth to get her killed


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop it with the Jacob stuff already. No one likes him.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 24, 2010)

Mmmmm...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2010)

Jacob is made of awesome
Plus he has a great catch phrase

I called out of work to play video games.
Heavy risk but the priiize


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2010)

Jacob is made of awesome
Plus he has a great catch phrase

I called out of work to play video games.
Heavy risk but the priiize


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I called out of work to play video games.
> Heavy risk but the priiize



Funny enough.... I do this all the time.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2010)

oh yeah 4 hours into a file and it told me to put in the 2nd disk :<


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

Changing disc...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2010)

The cover artist for TIM's comic is doing a great job. I love them.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

BIOTIC EYES

If TIM blinks with his left eye at a krogan 
it is slammed into the ground 4 times


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2010)

wtf is with tim's eyes 

they are shooting laz0rs out of his eyes


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

It's probably how he got his eyes...  I WANT.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

BIOTIC LAYZAR EYES
-----------

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdDySARjf40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

STOP THAT JOHNNY. LEAVE THIS JACOB THING IN THE PAST.


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2010)

TIMMY            !


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> STOP THAT JOHNNY. LEAVE THIS JACOB THING IN THE PAST.



Nuuuu O:



The World said:


> TIMMY            !



Hay THe World :33

Nice Sig! 
Dragon Armor is the shit for most/all classes 
It's not bad on an Energy Drain Vanguard 
Hell I like my vanguard running with Dragon Armor 

IMO Dragon Armor is the best armor just cause its decent for all classes but it fucking shines on Sents, Vanguards and Adepts


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2010)

I ALWAYS LIKE TO SAVOR THE LAST SHOT BEFORE POPPING THE HEAT SINK!


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm a straight shooter on the battlefield and in the sack, just like Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

I WONDER WHEN WILL ME3 COME OUT.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

Power damage also effects Ammo and Adrenaline Rush :33
I love my Widow Soldier 
Heavy Disruptor 
Squad Cryo


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I WONDER WHEN WILL ME3 COME OUT.



In one year.  Or next month.  

Actually, it'll come out when I'm broke.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

I just bought the "360 classics" version of mass effect 1 :ho


----------



## Wan (Oct 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just bought the "360 classics" version of mass effect 1 :ho



Have fun.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

now I can finally have the real ending
ohohohoho


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

SAVE WREX.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

I am planning that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 26, 2010)

Kill Kaiden.  Save the world.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

I am killing ashley,


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am killing ashley,



I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I LOVE YOU.



Awww I love you too


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

BUT ASHLEY IS AN HOMAGE TO EVIL DEAD

Ashley Williams
calls her gun her boom stick


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> BUT ASHLEY IS AN HOMAGE TO EVIL DEAD
> 
> Ashley Williams
> calls her gun her boom stick



I know but she is such a uninteresting boring character + she is a racist bitch


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Awww I love you too



Now, go romance Kaidan.


----------



## Vai (Oct 26, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> In one year.  Or next month.
> 
> Actually, it'll come out when I'm broke.



Shadow broked ?


that was a lame pun, I apologize.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Now, go romance Kaidan.



but but I am a guy and kaidan isn't gay


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but but I am a guy and kaidan isn't gay



Then play as female.  Romance Kaidan, and then Garrus in ME2. SEE THE _DELICIOUS_ DRAMA UNFOLD IN ME3. :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

pfff drama? there is enough female shepard pie for both of them


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2010)

Female Shepard + Miranda + Liara = Biotic Sex Sandwich


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

Throw in Samara too.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Throw in Samara too.



Samara has no sex drive :<


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

She will once she sees Shepard, Liara, and Miranda getting it on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Female Shepard + Miranda + Liara = Biotic Sex Sandwich



reminds me off


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol.  Mordin, thanks for having my back for every relationship.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> reminds me off



HOLLY SHIT 



Thane: The law is only a protection when everyone agrees to be bound by it
/thane puts on shades and shepard puts on helmet
Thane and Shepard: We dont
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff drama? there is enough female shepard pie for both of them


Yeah you get delicious drama if you flirt with Kaidan and Liara.  FYI Liara is OK with 3some.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2010)

but that is because liara is awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

I like it better between 2 people.. but thats just me.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I like it better between 2 people.. but thats just me.


Ooooooooh. You like to be in the middle, huh?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 27, 2010)

Liara pek

Fuggin Kaidan


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 27, 2010)

New comic Mass Effect Inquisition just came out. Here are the spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Udina believes that Executor Palin is aiding enemies of the Council so he calls upon Captain Bailey to find evidence. Bailey finds two C-sec officers dead and a datapad in one of their hands. Palin appears from the shadows and tells Bailey to give him the datapad. They begin to fight with both of them getting shot. Palin insists that everything said against him is a lie, but he is shot and killed after tackling Bailey.

Afterwards, Bailey meets with Udina and informs him that Palin was telling the truth. Being the asshole that he is, he ignores Bailey and promotes him to Executor.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's the link to it:  


*Spoiler*: __ 



This makes me think that Udina is covering something up.  That bastard...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2010)

I GOT MY MIRANDA PLUSHY IN THE MAIL TODAY 
Looks like this:


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/11650808

Predictable.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I GOT MY MIRANDA PLUSHY IN THE MAIL TODAY
> Looks like this:



Where did you get that from!?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I GOT MY MIRANDA PLUSHY IN THE MAIL TODAY
> Looks like this:


Sorry Johnnu... but I lol'd.  



Kitsukaru said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/11650808
> 
> Predictable.


Grats Bioware! The Mass Effect team deserves it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Where did you get that from!?



Custom order from an artist :33



The Boss said:


> Sorry Johnnu... but I lol'd.



You do know she makes Garrus ones too


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

Not gonna get one, but linkage?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Not gonna get one, but linkage?



BULLSHIT YOU WONT GET ONE

This all the reverse psychology of
I wont get one Johnny
But you will secretly snuggle with it everynight


----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't mind me, just holding onto my money


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 29, 2010)

Boss doesn't want one...she wants two, one of Kaiden and one of Garrus.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

No really.. I don't want. I just wanna check them out.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

I fucking lolled my ass off.

miranda honestly 

DAT ASS



oh yes I just now installed ME1 and getting ready to play


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 30, 2010)

Miranda's ass is bulletproof


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 30, 2010)

shepard asked advice from mordin 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1yp78vjKao&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

when i saw this scene in the game i was like *omg what*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2010)

oh mordin you are so much win


----------



## The Boss (Oct 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh mordin you are so much win



Have to admit. I lol'd.


----------



## Wan (Oct 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh mordin you are so much win



Thank you, I know.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

This game is epic. Defintely a must have.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> shepard asked advice from mordin
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1yp78vjKao&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> when i saw this scene in the game i was like *omg what*




Shepard: "So Doc, having sex with a Tali may kill her so there's a heavy risk...but the PRIZE!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/


----------



## The Boss (Oct 30, 2010)

The prize.. again?


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Best fucking game of 2010 no doubt  I fucking loved every moment of it 

So i finished the game  Miranda and Samara werent loyal because i didnt chose her side and i couldnt catch her daughter respectively. So at the end them bitches died. And i was having a thing with Jack she died  But i had the back up with Talia


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 31, 2010)

when i finished the game i was not abble to save the hole crew 
so the ship was all empty (i dont have the game right now)

so i was not abble to do stuff whit kelly


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

I made sure that the ship was at max


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the worst import for ME3 ready to go 
Ruthless Soldier
Crew = All Dead except Chakwas and Joker
Miranda Samara Grunt Legion = Only crew remaining 
Thing is Legion and Grunt were never activated 

also maelon will finish the genophage research
Wrex is dead 
Thane's son becomes an assassin like his father
Sold out Tali and told the quarians to fight the geth 
Sidonis dies
Zaeed dies IN A FIRE
Mordin holds the line since he preferred to get the job done and go home


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

That a pretty shitty import 

Mine i have a thing to look forward to with Talia still alive  She has got such a sexy accent


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

Tali being way too virgin ruins her character


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

Its her shitty immune system  But at the end i still tapped that  Although i wanted to see her face


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I have the worst import for ME3 ready to go
> Ruthless Soldier
> Crew = All Dead except Chakwas and Joker
> Miranda Samara Grunt Legion = Only crew remaining
> ...



Jokes on you Johnnu! It won't matter how you end your game, because  _BIOWARE_.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

I bet the Normandy blows up again, and you have to get another team


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Jokes on you Johnnu! It won't matter how you end your game, because  _BIOWARE_.



Bioware will probably change the canon Shepard to a woman.......A WOMAN!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Jokes on you Johnnu! It won't matter how you end your game, because  _BIOWARE_.



Okay so my old crew gets less cameo appearances 
No Garrus, Tali, Thane, Jacob, Mordin, Zaeed, Kasumi, Jack
Less side missions 



Vault said:


> I bet the Normandy blows up again, and you have to get another team



Shepard: Seriously, the next Normandy gets a lounge 

Depending on your choice at the end of the game
The Alliance or Cerberus attacks you in the opening scene

---
Also, Bioware put all a poll if you didnt get any of your squadmates from ME2
Result: 77% of people said they would flat out not play or buy ME3
Power to the players


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2010)

I want my Normandy to be Star Destroyer size this time.

The best part of Skies of Arcadia was upgrading your ship.

But alas  _BIOWARE_


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

You guys mean alas
EA

Bioware: Hey guys! YOu are going get an Alliance DLC and--
EA: ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL OF THIS FORM. THIS HURTS YOU.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2010)

No EA are the dickbags most likely telling Bioware to release DLC on the fucking RELEASE date. Ya know instead of it already being apart of the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Also, Bioware put all a poll if you didnt get any of your squadmates from ME2
> Result: 77% of people said they would flat out not play or buy ME3
> Power to the players



Won't matter...because that's GameStop's motto, not BioWare's.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

Bioware used to be Gamespot like T_T


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2010)

Until EA took direct control.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

At the end of my playthrough i was wanted but both alliance and Cerberus :taichou


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Until EA took direct control.



THIS HURTS US


----------



## The Boss (Nov 1, 2010)

So.. how many hrs have you guys clock into this game? 

I have about 185 hrs... feels.. ok.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't even know.

but my 360 wont give out any image

please don't let it be dead. I only just had to buy a new PS3


----------



## Wan (Nov 1, 2010)

Is the component cable set to "TV" or "HDTV"?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So.. how many hrs have you guys clock into this game?
> 
> I have about 185 hrs... feels.. ok.



Too many.  Don't want to add it up now...but I have well over 100 hours, I know that.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2010)

i have 11 complete files that are 19+ hrs
Then I have my Master Paragon File which is:
EVERY PARAGON OPTION EVER 
ABSOLUTELY NO RENEGADE TRIGGERS [ie shoot the werlock clanspeaker]
All Loyalty Missions Paragon with Paragon ending
All Teammates recruited and loyal
All Upgrades for all weapons/Ship/armor/squad [even med bay even though I dont need it]
All Armor pieces 
All Barta Star Charts
All side missions Complete 
All Galaxies are 100% explored
No Anomalies 
and All DLC [including fire walker] complete

Total Hours: 53~


----------



## James (Nov 2, 2010)

Any word on like a "Game of the Year" edition with the expansions or anything? I'm a big mass effect 1 fan but I keep holding out for a deal of some sort with the sequel.


----------



## Wan (Nov 2, 2010)

It's been asked a few times on the BioWare forums, and the devs have consistently denied any plans to release such a version of the game.  However, the BioWare devs have been known to be deceptive about game releases before- hello ME2 PS3- and Dragon Age recently received an "Ultimate" edition with the Awakening expansion and the rest of the DLCs.  So there's still a good chance ME2 will get a release like that.  If so, I'd guess it will be released around the time of the ME2 PS3 release.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2010)

James said:


> Any word on like a "Game of the Year" edition with the expansions or anything? I'm a big mass effect 1 fan but I keep holding out for a deal of some sort with the sequel.



Seeing as they're still planning on making DLC for Mass Effect 2, I'm going to say no word yet.  The Dragon Age Ultimate Edition was released after they made all the DLC, so when they're done with all the DLC for Mass Effect 2, then they might release something similar.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2010)

Man you guys are small time compare to my 185 hrs in ME2.  



forgotten_hero said:


> Seeing as *they're still planning on making DLC for Mass Effect 2*, I'm going to say no word yet.  The Dragon Age Ultimate Edition was released after they made all the DLC, so when they're done with all the DLC for Mass Effect 2, then they might release something similar.



Alliance DLC fucking Bioware. FUND THAT SHIT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2010)

I shall catch up soon enough  with mah 24 hrs


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 2, 2010)

Nobody wants to see Kaiden or Ashley.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Man you guys are small time compare to my 185 hrs in ME2.
> 
> 
> 
> Alliance DLC fucking Bioware. FUND THAT SHIT RIGHT NOW.



I have one file that is 53 hours alone
and i have 11 other finished files all 19 hrs plus

Shoko is small time


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I have one file that is 53 hours alone
> and i have 11 other finished files all 19 hrs plus
> 
> Shoko is small time


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_iBxo1LzaY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ_MV3DcuaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

oh you you have more than 12 complete files and 4 in progress files?!


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2010)

No but I logged in around 500+ hours on all my Bioware games so I'm a bigger Bio-dick rider than anyone.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> oh you you have more than 12 complete files and 4 in progress files?!





The World said:


> No but I logged in around 500+ hours on all my Bioware games so I'm a bigger Bio-dick rider than anyone.



Wait...so you have less than 16 files but more than 500 hours?  Or are you talking about 500 hours for all Bioware games?  Because if its the former that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

YOu are talking to the guy that has killed over 7000 darkspawn in 9 playthroughs and still doesnt have the blight queller achievement 
27 different NWN NWN Expansions and NWN2 characters 
Plus Mass Effect and BG


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2010)

My e-penis suddenly lost it's boner.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

My name's Johnny
I liked Bioware long long ago...


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok Johnnuu u win.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I have one file that is 53 hours alone
> and i have 11 other finished files all 19 hrs plus
> 
> Shoko is small time




 My hats off to you Johnnu! 

My first run through was about 50 hrs. Everyone after that is around 6-10hrs.  I think I have about 5 character... oh and one on the PC.  I want to play more.. but when I think about Horizon... my digital heart breaks...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

Horizon isn't bad for me because I didn't get too attached to A/K 
Liara Wrex and Garrus were prolly my fav squadies 
also someone bagged about killing Chakwas 
Also I like how people take Ashley's face Miranda's body and alt outfit and Nef's Hair and make a custom shepard


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Ashley's face.....  Man face.

I like Garrus and Wrex too.. I was sooo happy when Garrus was Arch Angel.. I jumped out of my seat... and spazzed.  ..  

.. and then Tuchuka.. I was looking all over for Wrex.. :33 ... and when he called me his friend... the only one who was glad to see me alive..


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

Wrex: FUCK OFF UVENK I HAVE MORE IMPORTANT MATTERS
... *walks over*
Wrex: Shepard.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2010)

Shepard! My friend!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2010)

You know those scars on Renegade Shepard's face, provided you don't remove them with the Med Bay Upgrade? It's a subtle, over the two games, but Shepard is slowly turning into Saren through his/her actions.

Heck, even Paragon Shepard is slowly becoming Saren's inverse: The Geth? On your side thanks to Legion. The Krogan? On your side thanks to Wrex. The Rachni? On your side thanks to the Queen you spared on Noveria. With former enemies like these, who needs friends? (Though you probably made a lot of those, too.) 

also guys guess
SAREN IN THE END GAME DOES THE EXACT SAME MOTION AS THE COLLECTOR'S WHEN HARBINGER ASSUMES CONTROL


MIND FUCK


----------



## Hana (Nov 4, 2010)

I know I'm way behind but whatever! I just finished my paragon/infiltrator/Thane romance LofSB playthrough. The letter he wrote to my Shepard......




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Intercepted Correspondence Saved to Personal Drive
> 
> Siha,
> 
> ...






Its the little things BioWare does that make their games so great.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2010)

Romancing Thane..  

You know* Hana*..  Thane only has_ ONE_ soul name. Enjoy being called the same name as his dead wife.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2010)

I got the med bay upgraded thinking Garrus would be healed  Nothing happened.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2010)

It says it only heals you...besides, Garrus has regular scars, not brought-back-to-life scars.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> I got the med bay upgraded thinking Garrus would be healed  Nothing happened.



if u get his dlc armor u barley notice them


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> You know those scars on Renegade Shepard's face, provided you don't remove them with the Med Bay Upgrade? It's a subtle, over the two games, but Shepard is slowly turning into Saren through his/her actions.
> 
> Heck, even Paragon Shepard is slowly becoming Saren's inverse: The Geth? On your side thanks to Legion. The Krogan? On your side thanks to Wrex. The Rachni? On your side thanks to the Queen you spared on Noveria. With former enemies like these, who needs friends? (Though you probably made a lot of those, too.)
> 
> ...



Yar, that's what Reapers do when they take over your body. Make you look cool as fuck before you get body raped hacked and die.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2010)

The World said:


> Yar, that's what Reapers do when they take over your body. Make you look cool as fuck before you get body raped hacked and die.



Shepard = Saren
Scars? Possible check 
Rachni allies? Possible check 
Krogan allies? Check
Asari Allies? Check
Spectre status? Check
Going rogue Spectre? Possible check 

Makes you wonder
Is Shepard really a hero all this time?!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2010)

SHEPARD IS CHAOTIC NEUTRAL.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2010)

I watched that shepard is still a jerk compilation.

oh god I forgot how awesome the dialogue is in this game

"WANNA DANCE? WATCH THIS"

"working on collector data, have ruled out AI virus, unless its very inteligent and toying with me! mmm"

"get out now before it blows! whoa wat? RUN!, alright. haha i cant believe that actually worked"

+ everything joker said

+ fucking GAR headbutting a krogan


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> SHEPARD IS CHAOTIC NEUTRAL.



yours maybe


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yours maybe



Even a paragon shepard is CN


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Even a paragon shepard is CN



mine is bad as lawful good if any thing


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> mine is bad as lawful good if any thing



You cooperate with Cerberus
You are a Spectre

Law ////////////////////////////////////////////////////// Shepard


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> You cooperate with Cerberus
> You are a Spectre
> 
> Law ////////////////////////////////////////////////////// Shepard



specters are the laaaw!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 7, 2010)

So next DLC is likely gonna come out around christmas time*. Feels like forever since Shadow Broker came out 

*I know this because Casey Hudson said that Mass Effect 2 on ps3 will have cerberus network/other dlc and a "new 6 hour project" readily available on the disc. Fuck


----------



## The Boss (Nov 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> So next DLC is likely gonna come out around christmas time*. Feels like forever since Shadow Broker came out
> 
> *I know this because Casey Hudson said that Mass Effect 2 on ps3 will have cerberus network/other dlc and a "*new 6 hour project*" readily available on the disc. Fuck



GIVE ME. ALLIANCE DLC. FUCKING BIOWARE. 

if that shit isn't coming to 360 Im buying PS3 version. 

Protip: 6 hrs really mean 3 hrs.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

So no, there will not be a whole new mission on the PS3 version.  The 6 hour project was a slight mistranslation- Casey Hudson was simply referring to the fact that Kasumi, Overlord, and Shadow Broker will all be on the disc.  There will be a bunch of equipment packs as well.

Exclusive to the PS3 version will be an interactive comic that allows players to make some major choices from ME1.



			
				Jesse Houston said:
			
		

> I can't give details, but I can tell you that we're definitely working as hard as we can to create parity not disparity between the three versions.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Exclusive to the PS3 version will be an interactive comic that allows players to make some major choices from ME1.



lmao that sounds so Jank


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2010)

il probably buy it on PS3 saves me from having to buy all the DLC


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il probably buy it on PS3 saves me from having to buy all the DLC



get it on the 360 so u can play the complete version


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2010)

lol why is the 360 version the complete version


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol why is the 360 version the complete version



Mass effect was designed to be a saga  meant to be played form one gmae to the next

with no ME1 the PS3 version is  not complete

its  like if some one said u cant watch the fellowship you can only watch 2 towers and Return of the king

sure both movies are great but ur missing a important peice


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2010)

but you can pick all the choices from ME1 with videos and shit so you will know the story without playing


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but you can pick all the choices from ME1 with videos and shit so you will know the story without playing



so u'd rather read the shitty comic novelization then watch the actual movie then 

its still imcomplete


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2010)

well its no real problem for me since I already got ME1 and 2 on 360


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well its no real problem for me since I already got ME1 and 2 on 360



then why do u need another one


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

Why pay ~$60 to get the game & DLC on PS3 when you can just get the story DLC (which is all that matters) for $24 on the 360?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 7, 2010)

Because he loves pokémon and beats off to every episode


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Because he loves pok?mon and beats off to every episode



JIGGLYPUFF IS A FINE ASS BITCH
I'D FUCK THE SHIT OUT JIGGLYPUFF


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Because he loves pok?mon and beats off to every episode



I do not like pokemon. I play the games once in a while but saying im a fan no.

I want it because it will be a shiny new disc :ho

hell I am buying blazblueS on both consoles


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do not like pokemon. I play the games once in a while but saying im a fan no.
> 
> I want it because it will be a shiny new disc :ho
> 
> hell I am buying blazblueS on both consoles



....

some people have to much damn money


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2010)

...wish I had that much money.  Then I wouldn't have to keep on convincing my roommates to buy games...sooner or later, they're gonna realize that I'm the only one who hasn't been contributing to our game library.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do not like pokemon. I play the games once in a while but saying im a fan no.



 Are you ... me?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

The hell is wrong with you guys.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2010)

VAULT FEAR MY BIOTIC GOD-LIKE POWERS!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

The World said:


> VAULT FEAR MY BIOTIC GOD-LIKE POWERS!


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

The World said:


> VAULT FEAR MY BIOTIC GOD-LIKE POWERS!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone reading the latest book _Revelation_? I got my copy back in July but finally got around to read it. On Ch4 and shit hits the fan so_ gooooooood_. Damn.. why did Bioware take Drew Karpyshyn away from ME2. WHY. *;_;*

They had him working on SW:TOR.


----------



## Vai (Nov 8, 2010)

Biotic god!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Anyone reading the latest book _Revelation_? I got my copy back in July but finally got around to read it. On Ch4 and shit hits the fan so_ gooooooood_. Damn.. why did Bioware take Drew Karpyshyn away from ME2. WHY. *;_;*
> 
> They had him working on SW:TOR.



Yup.  Finished it a while ago, I really liked it.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

Vai said:


> Biotic god!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

Vai said:


> Biotic god!






forgotten_hero said:


> Yup.  Finished it a while ago, I really liked it.



Better than the first 2 books?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmm...I think so.  I think the second was my least favorite (though it was still very good, I just liked it less than the other two).


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Anyone reading the latest book _Revelation_? I got my copy back in July but finally got around to read it. On Ch4 and shit hits the fan so_ gooooooood_. Damn.. why did Bioware take Drew Karpyshyn away from ME2. WHY. *;_;*
> 
> They had him working on SW:TOR.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hmmm...I think so.  I think the second was my least favorite (though it was still very good, I just liked it less than the other two).


I have to agree. 3rd book is beating book 1 and 2 so far. :33

Karpyshyn was lead writer of ME1 and the books. Walters was lead writer for ME2, and the comics. Karpyshyn was working with back info and such in ME2. The majority of his time was spent on SW:TOR.  ..... don't talk to me like I don't know who the fuck wrote one of my most favorite games.


----------



## Vai (Nov 9, 2010)

Bioware!


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to buy Redemption to spite Shoko. 




Are those novels even good Shoko? I don't wanna be wastin mah monies.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't talk to me like I don't know my ME info. I'll knife you.  

The books are sooooo goooooood. Especially the 1st one. It deals with Saren and Anderson... also have you ever wonder how Saren found the Reapers.. :ho Read the book. The 2nd one is awesome too... and I had high hopes for it being an intro to ME2 but it had nothing to do with ME2 besides the places and species that were mentioned. This explains some of my disappointment with ME2... feels bad man... _ESPECIALLY_ when they showed the Qaurian's home world in the Tali trailer.. I thought some shit was gonna go down with them and the Reapers.. but NOPE. It's just Tali's daddy issues. (It's like the guy who wrote ME2 never read the Books or played ME1.. lol wait... not so funny. ) I just started the 3rd book and I can aready say.. it's better than the 1st and 2nd book. 

Yes you should invest in them.  But not the comics. Such a waste of time.  Fucking Walters.


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

I read all three books._ *drops spoilers on all of you*_

The third book will mean more to you after having read the second. The first plays a little in it, but that was mostly about Anderson and our favorite deceased Turian. This one plays with a few characters from the previous two books and a very Illusive Man.

First is pre-ME, second is a little after ME but before ME2, and the third is a little after ME2. I think some people were upset with the third because it takes one of the decisions from ME as canon... but I promise that partway through the book it doesn't even matter anymore.

The third is probably the best written, especially when it comes to how narration takes into account which character's perspective is being followed. Delicious ~


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2010)

what's the 3rd one about? gimme a summary


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

Spoiler-free, it's about The Illusive Man and how he's preparing against the impending Reaper threat. His methods aren't the most... ethical... but he feels that what he's doing is in humanity's best interest.

Mild spoiler (Think what Sovereign did for Saren, but on a human)

For the people drawn into his plans, however, it's a step too far, and they take whatever aid they can find to try and bring a stop to it, even if it means abandoning their allies, or sacrificing what it is to be human.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally

I was wondering when the Illusive Man shows his other side. You know in game, you only ever 'hear' about how 'bad' Cerberus is. In ME1 you saw and felt it. But in ME2 its kinda go washed down or didn't really happen to Shepard.

I was hoping to see that other side of Cerberus more often in ME2 but they omitted it.

Should have just kept it in there and have Shepard deal with that sort of conflict. Would have been really awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2010)

CoughOVERLORDCOUGH


----------



## Ippy (Nov 9, 2010)

I *really* wish they wrote a book on the First Contact War.


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

I think that's what the movie's going to be about, were I to guess.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 9, 2010)

.....movie?


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2010)

Kri said:


> I think that's what the movie's going to be about, were I to guess.



I wish. I fucking wish soooo hard. Knowing Hollywood it will probably be about Shepard and a canon story. Fucking disgusting.  I fucking hate and  love Bioware so much.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

We still might get a book on the First Contact War, who knows.  It didn't last long though... so I can see why they wouldn't wanna get too into it.  I think going more indepth with the war with the Geth would be cool in between the two games.


----------



## Kri (Nov 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Knowing Hollywood...


...it will probably be starring Shia LaBeouf as General Williams.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

Haha, could you imagine?

Actually, forget that, cause it... it could.


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wish. I fucking wish soooo hard. Knowing Hollywood it will probably be about Shepard and a canon story. Fucking disgusting.  I fucking hate and  love Bioware so much.



Bioware is a self-aware AI and wifebeats on the side.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 10, 2010)

What I really liked about the first novel was that it gave really good descriptions of the alien races.  Before the game and a bunch of screen shots came out, I already had a pretty good idea of what all the races looked like due to the novel.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Kri said:


> ...it will probably be starring* Shia LaBeouf *as General Williams.



 I would watch that. I like LaBeouf. He's a good actor.. well maybe not for that role but.... you know. He's alright. I don't know why people hate him so much.


----------



## Kri (Nov 10, 2010)

Overexposure, methinks.

In a vacuum, I like him too, but he gets used way too much.


----------



## Wan (Nov 10, 2010)

I liked LaBeouf in "Holes".  Haven't seen "Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps", but he seems to be good in that too.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2010)

Overexposure? Eh.. not sure. _But _I did like him in Transformer.  Not so much in Indiana Jones though... I've heard talks about him being the next Indiana Jones... but is he?  He's not hot enough to be that manly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally played the Shadow Broker DLC. He was badass, sitting in his chair, with his hands on his desk, like he was just a businessman doing business with his client, being like "I'm taking the Reaper IFF, and Archangel's head".

But Asari have some awesome faces in this game

*Spoiler*: __ 











And there are so many things that are RIGHT....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Her body is ready




See what I did here?!




//HbS


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll check their alpha demo-version when it will be out, since they seems to be dedicated to their work.

---


----------



## daryematera (Nov 12, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 starts almost immediately after the close of the first game this intense and action-packed role-playing game pulls you into its orbit, you won't want to escape. Mass Effect 2 is a better game in near every way. Mass Effect 2 is incredibly enjoyable.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> ---



I liked it until I saw the tin foil. Fucking casuals.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2010)

Normandy SR2 looks upset. Look at her face, she goes ]:<

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally finished the book... and I realized it was a lot better than ME2.  

Well, I hope we get to see Sander's in ME3 and get the option to punch her.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2010)

Why do you want to punch her?


----------



## Wan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Normandy SR2 looks upset. Look at her face, she goes ]:<
> 
> //HbS



EDI must have had a bad day.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Why do you want to punch her?



For what she did in book 1.
*Spoiler*: _Book 1-3 spoilers_ 



 Anderson almost died because of her in book 1... and to think they end up together at the end of book 3.  I mad. 

Also, Anderson is to gangsta for her. She is a pedo in book 2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Finally finished the book... and I realized it was a lot better than ME2.



really Bomb really?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> really Bomb really?



You don't agree?  WHY.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For what she did in book 1.
> *Spoiler*: _Book 1-3 spoilers_
> 
> 
> ...



True that...
*Spoiler*: __ 



in the second she was with a younger guy...in the third she had a teenager going after her!  And she didn't do anything to stop him...



Lets just have Shepard arrest her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You don't agree?  WHY.



the book  was ok

 ME2 is the definition  of Epic 

u should know this by now


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> True that...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad we see eye to eye. 



Zen-aku said:


> the book  was ok
> 
> ME2 is the definition  of Epic
> 
> u should know this by now


 

NO U.  

ME2.... while fun as hell to play, it's story was shit compare to book 3.... was there even a story in ME2 besides.. character stories with their daddy issues. I didn't think so. The main story in ME2 was barely there. It didn't even progress the plot. It went sideways and back to where ME1 ended. In book 3 it explained about how the reapers work and what they are still up to. Not to mention it goes into detail about Aria, and Cerberus. It _REMINDS_ you how evil Cerberus is. Look into your heart, you know it be true.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm glad we see eye to eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was a character driven story that was the point

but it did advance the plot, told us about how the reapers are born, part of why the  invade in the first place, put them the reapers on the march. gave us a clear showing that Shepard  is  going to have to do this shit alone

also Aria works better as a character u dont know shit about


----------



## Kri (Nov 15, 2010)

Side quests sort of blew goats in the first game, so I was okay with the main story taking a step back if side stories jumped leagues ahead of where they were before. Next time around let's hope for the best of both worlds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

Kri said:


> Side quests sort of blew goats in the first game, so I was okay with the main story taking a step back if side stories jumped leagues ahead of where they were before. Next time around let's hope for the best of both worlds.



the Plot of the game was building the team

they weren't side quests


----------



## Kri (Nov 15, 2010)

Side quests are optional quests. You don't have to get everybody, and you don't have to earn their loyalty, and apart from that, I didn't even specifically mention recruitment as the side quests I was referring to.

That is to say, those aren't the only side quests, much less the only quests.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone actually do all of the side quest in most of their run throughs? 



Zen-aku said:


> it was a character driven story that was the point
> 
> but it did advance the plot, told us about how the reapers are born, part of why the  invade in the first place, put them the reapers on the march. gave us a clear showing that Shepard  is  going to have to do this shit alone
> 
> also Aria works better as a character u dont know shit about



Uhhh... I wont argue with you to save me the trouble from trying to decipher your post.


----------



## Wan (Nov 15, 2010)

Technically, you need to do the first four recruitment missions to trigger the Horizon mission, and you need to do a certain number of recruitment and loyalty missions before the Collector Ship mission triggers.  So they are, in a way, part of the main story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Does anyone actually do all of the side quest in most of their run throughs?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh... I wont argue with you to save me the trouble from trying to decipher your post.



whats to decipher


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> also Aria works better as a character u dont know shit about



I liked Aria better after I learned more about her.  I like it when character's backgrounds are explained, it adds more depth to them.  




The Boss said:


> Does anyone actually do all of the side quest in most of their run throughs?



I do.  I figure I'm paying for the whole game, why skip some stuff?  And the side quests aren't as tedious as driving the Mako around looking for minerals on who knows how many planets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I like it when character's backgrounds are explained, it adds more depth to them.



yeah cause the Shadow broker was so much cooler after we learned his background


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah cause the Shadow broker was so much cooler after we learned his background



I'm not talking about what makes characters cooler...I'm talking about what made the character seem more realistic.  If you know more about their background, then it shows some insight into their personality and what motivates them.

Would you have liked Zaeed's character more if you never knew that he co-founded the Blue Suns?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm not talking about what makes characters cooler...I'm talking about what made the character seem more realistic.  If you know more about their background, then it shows some insight into their personality and what motivates them.


realistic? u don't know the background of every one u meet in real life

we knew what motivates Aria form the first 5 minutes of your initial meeting

any thing else takes away from her mystique and what makes her an appealing character

the less you know about her the better character she is




> Would you have liked Zaeed's character more if you never knew that he co-founded the Blue Suns?


would of liked him the same TBH

But that's different he is a squademate


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

Zen, learn how to capitalize you sentences and use periods when needed. It's not that hard. 


_ANYWAYS_... I agree with Hero because background info is what make you like or dislike a character. Knowing nothing about a character makes them flat and boring. I'll either be neutral towards them or it'll force me to judge them by their looks.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Zaeed is a badass and anyone who says otherwise is gonna get it comin' to them


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I think Zaeed is a badass and anyone who says otherwise is gonna get it comin' to them



He's.... pretty funny in the ShepZaeed fapfic. Just saying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Zen, learn how to capitalize you sentences and use periods when needed. It's not that hard.
> 
> 
> _ANYWAYS_... I agree with Hero because background info is what make you like or dislike a character. Knowing nothing about a character makes them flat and boring. I'll either be neutral towards them or it'll force me to judge them by their looks.



No actual Personality is whats important

also iam to busy to use punctuation


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> realistic? u don't know the background of every one u meet in real life



If I was going on a suicide mission with them, I would make damn sure I knew their background.  I want to make sure I have people I can trust and not people who can be bribed to shoot me in the back.




Zen-aku said:


> we knew what motivates Aria form the first 5 minutes of your initial meeting
> 
> any thing else takes away from her mystique and what makes her an appealing character
> 
> the less you know about her the better character she is



So I take it you're not a fan of the novels?  I mean, they do expand on Anderson's and Aria's backgrounds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> If I was going on a suicide mission with them, I would make damn sure I knew their background.  I want to make sure I have people I can trust and not people who can be bribed to shoot me in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your taking what i said out of context, arias character, is an all powerful , crime lord , she operates in secrets and clak and dagger

her character dosent need a tone of back round, the less we know about her the more unresisting she is


she isn't a squad mate, or even a main NPC

and also ive said already the novels were good


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought you were referring to all characters in general.

And her character was expanded on in the third novel.  I'm just a bit confused...are you saying that you preferred her character before you learned more about her?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 16, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Yeah well I'm submitting an essay in English 101 on why video games are art, with Mass Effect 2 as a prime example.  (along with BioShock and Knights of the Old Republic).  Haters gonna stop hatin.



My presentation went great


----------



## Wan (Nov 16, 2010)

The novels don't really give _background_ to Aria.  The third one expands on her character, but that's a different thing than background.  We know as little about her past after reading the novel as we did before.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> My presentation went great



Fantastic!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2010)

Wut... knowing about more of what Aria's role is in Omega doesn't take anything away... oh well, opinions. AND mine is better than yours. 



Zen-aku said:


> No actual Personality is whats important
> also iam to busy to use punctuation


Enjoy sounding like a 12 year old.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 16, 2010)

Love me some Aria.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> And her character was expanded on in the third novel.  I'm just a bit confused...are you saying that you preferred her character before you learned more about her?



a bit yes,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 giving her a daughter in an attempt to humanize her didn't work for me


----------



## Vai (Nov 16, 2010)

Started a new run as an Adept, still havent done one in ME2, tried the blood armor aswell, but it covers your face. So I ended up taking it out...hmm, they could have an option to toggle it in scenes and conversations, but I'm sure I'm not the first one that says this :3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2010)

That was one of the main reasons I didn't use the armor sets; I liked seeing Shepard's face during conversations.  I wish it had been like in the first game how you can toggle the helmet on or off.


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 17, 2010)

you're not the only one


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Expect some Mass Effect 3 news coming your way soon..really soon!:33




> Bioware fans pay attention RT @geoffkeighley VGA rumors...We'll share two world premiere announcements on Wednesday with many more to come.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2010)

New Bioware game + setting



Doesn't seem like an rpg, proly just a shooter with choices in the story


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

MODERN RPG BY BIOWARE? HAS MY PRAYERS BEEN ANSWERED? PLEASE LET IT BE SO.  

FFFFFF--- Im watching that shit if it's not leak by the time the stupid award rolls around.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Shit.... it's probably ME related.. a prequel perhaps? First contact war? Man that would deliver... so hard.  



Update: The sharp eyes of commenter Arth Vader picked up that the gun in the pic is either the M-29 Incisor Sniper Rifle from the Mass Effect 2 Aegis Pack or a reused asset. If it is the M-29, it would imply the game will be Mass Effect related.

Update 2: EA stated last February that something "far-reaching" was coming to Mass Effect in EA's Q4 fiscal 2010, which is between January 1 and March 31 of 2011.

Update 3: Okay, now things are just getting nerdy. BioWare blasted out the adjacent QR code on Twitter which, when decoded, reads: 001101010011010100101110001110000011010000110101. When converted from binary (we told you: nerdy) it reads: 55.845. Of course, as everyone knows, 55.845 is the atomic mass of iron. Maybe the presence of the word "mass" in our findings isn't quite enough to go on, but we're sure you'll agree that the presence of the word "mass" coupled with a piece of fan fiction titled Mass Effect: Iron Rebirth is practically a smoking M-29 Incisor Sniper Rifle.

Update 4: And another QR code has been loosed upon the unsuspecting people of Twitter. This one translates into some binary which then translates into: 128.5°F. Converted to Celsius, that becomes -89.16666666666667 Celsius. "The coldest temperature ever recorded on earth is -89.2 degrees Celsius (-128.5 degrees Fahrenheit) at Vostok, Antarctica on July 21, 1983," says Wikipedia. This Mass Effect wiki page details Vostok, a "a medium system with four planets and an asteroid belt." The Soviet "Vostok Program" resulted in the first manned space flight. Oh, and that asteroid belt it mentions? The wiki page lists it as a "metal-rich asteroid." You know what else is metal? That's right, iron!


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 17, 2010)

yah i saw that posted in /v/

not excited tbh. we'll see though.


----------



## Memos (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Shit.... it's probably ME related.. a prequel perhaps? First contact war? Man that would deliver... so hard.



inb4 Mass Effect: Reach.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> inb4 Mass Effect: Reach.



... wait... huh... Im ok with this. 



Metaphor said:


> yah i saw that posted in /v/
> 
> not excited tbh. we'll see though.


It's in the article bruh. 

I'm a bit excited.. since I have no games to look forward in 2011.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2010)

CALL OF DUTY: MASS EFFECT OPS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGldy-ABbsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 17, 2010)

It doesn't look like something ME-related.
At least I hope it isn't just shooter and it would have RPG-elements and towns/peaceful locations/npc/etc.

Otherwise I'll be disappointed with Bioware


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

It is clearly pre-rendered. Don't judge it just yet.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope this is actually a new game and not a expansion of the ME universe.. but if it's that, Im ok with it as well. Since... the ME universe isn't that bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

So..it will actually be something like Mass Effect:The First Contact War?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

My only issue with the first contact war is that.. there isn't much to say about it. Human find Turian, war breaks out, couple month down the road Citadel counselors comes in and stops the war. Sooooo.. if it is about The First Contact War, I hope there's more to it than that.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> My only issue with the first contact war is that.. there isn't much to say about it. Human find Turian, war breaks out, couple month down the road Citadel counselors comes in and stops the war. Sooooo.. if it is about The First Contact War, I hope there's more to it than that.



Well,the tech looks a little more low-key than in Mass Effect.

I mean especially the armor.




Who knows..maybe this will be something like Mass Effect:N7 Black Ops missions for the Human Alliance.

I wouldn't mind that..

Edit:

The guy looks like Jason Statham.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

A larger, better picture.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> A larger, better picture.



Can't see shit,Captain!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

All these guesses is.... IDK probably correct since Bioware fails at trolling. Just saying.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2010)

Hexagon armor is popular 
Grunt's Fortification is an an example

I love the BOnus power fort because only enemy pistols are effective against it since its armor not shield and barrier


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,the tech looks a little more low-key than in Mass Effect.
> 
> I mean especially the armor.
> 
> ...



Yes it does looks low-key compare to the current ME armor and such.. so it's a possibility. I just hope it's not a game about becoming the _ONLY ONE WHO CAN SAVE US_ or _THE BEST OF THEM ALL_ type of stuff... maybe something more like IDK.. something different then from the usual Bioware story.. I guess.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yes it does looks low-key compare to the current ME armor and such.. so it's a possibility. I just hope it's not a game about becoming the _ONLY ONE WHO CAN SAVE US_ or _THE BEST OF THEM ALL_ type of stuff... maybe something more like IDK.. something different then from the usual Bioware story.. I guess.



We'll see.

One thing I bet it has is multiplayer.

I'll eat my socks if what I said above isn't true!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> We'll see.
> 
> One thing I bet it has is multiplayer.
> 
> I'll eat my socks if what I said above isn't true!



Online RPG multilayer shooter as the main interest of the game?  Or maybe Bioware has ditched RPG? :ho If that's the case... I wont bother with the game.  

Dec 11 can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Online RPG multilayer shooter as the main interest of the game?  Or maybe Bioware has ditched RPG? :ho If that's the case... I wont bother with the game.
> 
> Dec 11 can't come soon enough.



Actually..imagine a BioWare shooter with as much story,character customisation as an RPG and with skills,bonuses,perks that can also be applied to its vast multiplayer section.

It would sell..oh lordy it would sell.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Right. I just used Photoshop to make some comparisons. There is absolutely no doubt about it. This weapon is the M-29 Incisor Rifle (Or at perhaps a different version of it). Prepare your body for ME3.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmm..some people are saying it could also be a game set in the Shattered Steel universe..

For those who don't know the implications of that,just three words:

BioWare does Mecha!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Actually..imagine a BioWare shooter with as much story,character customisation as an RPG and with skills,bonuses,perks that can also be applied to its vast multiplayer section.
> 
> It would sell..oh lordy it would sell.


OH LORDY LORDY!!! TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY. FUND IT.  

Tooo bad.. it wont be.  ...  



Kitsukaru said:


> Prepare your body for ME3.


I don't think it's ME3 because it says "from the creator of Mass Effect and Dragon Age" ... it would be pretty stupid to hype ME3 like that.. because we already know ME3 is gonna be release in the coming year.

With that being said it's common to use similar/same weapons from other games in new games from the same creators. For examples The Mark II in MGS4 was also in another of Kojima's game called Snatcher.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> BioWare does Mecha!



Didn't they make _Shatter _something.. that was a Mech game? IDK BUT MECH and HUSBANDOS? FUCK YES. Sign me up.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup,they did Shattered Steel,a mecha game..a very,very old mecha game.

But goddamnit,it felt like a movie,and had incredible GFX,sound and voices for that time!:33

BEHOLD:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLuuRP8Ep18[/YOUTUBE]

This stuff was incredible back then..


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

People are saying that BioWare simply used the same model of the M-29 Incisor in another game. I think this is very unlikely. It's just... very unlikely. A weapon is not the same as a character model.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2010)

steel comes from Iron ore
so maybe Shattered Steel remake?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yup,they did Shattered Steel,a mecha game..a very,very old mecha game.
> 
> But goddamnit,it felt like a movie,and had incredible GFX,sound and voices for that time!:33
> 
> ...



How good was the game though..  Also... MMmMmmm mechs. :33 



Kitsukaru said:


> People are saying that BioWare simply used the same model of the M-29 Incisor in another game. I think this is very unlikely. It's just... very unlikely. A weapon is not the same as a character model.


Wut? No.... It's more likely than you think. 



Axl Low said:


> steel comes from Iron ore
> so maybe Shattered Steel remake?


lol .... is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

*



			Shattered Steel is a Humongous Mecha Simulation Game released in 1996 by Bio Ware (yes, that BioWare). Some time later it recieved a Mac port by now-defunct Logicware. 

It is the year 2132. Space is being colonized at a rapid pace, with huge mining and manufacturing companies leading the way. The wealthy Core Worlds rely on the seedy Frontier Worlds for resources needed for production and expansion. The mining companies once had massive paramilitary security forces, though a war between two big companies over a resource-rich planet ended in armed intervention by the Core Navy and heavy sanctions being put on the extent of the MegaCorps' military power. It became necessary to hire heavily-armed and armored mercenaries to protect their interests, whether against rival companies or raids by Space Pirates. 

You are one such mercenary. Armed with your Planet Runner, a bipedal war machine that puts the firepower of an entire armored division in the hands of one man, you have been hired by a Mega Corp to investigate reports of pirate raids at their facilities on the planet Lanios III. However, nearly immediately you discover that the aggressors are not pirates, but a hostile alien race bent on our destruction. Cue Stuff Blowing Up and steel getting shattered.
		
Click to expand...

*
From TV tropes!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

> You are one such mercenary. Armed with your Planet Runner, a bipedal war machine that puts the firepower of an entire armored division in the hands of one man, you have been hired by a Mega Corp to investigate reports of pirate raids at their facilities on the planet Lanios III.



Typical Bioware storyline?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope it's not ME3...I'd rather it be a prequel or even somethign from that Shattered Steel game.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Typical Bioware storyline?



Actually,that's a mecha trope my friend!

But the game was awesome,of course.

The only BAD game BioWare ever did was..Sonic..

The game that must not be mentioned..

So either Mass Effect prequel,or Shattered Steel: Cold Iron coming up..:33


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I hope it's not ME3...I'd rather it be a prequel or even somethign from that Shattered Steel game.


Im pretty confident it isn't// but then again, it's fucking Bioware. Who knows. 



Ciupy said:


> Actually,that a mecha trope my friend!
> 
> But the game was awesome,of course.
> 
> ...


lol I still can't believe BIOWARE made a SONIC game.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol I still can't believe BIOWARE made a SONIC game.



I said NEVER TO BE MENTIONED!!!


Yeah,don't know the thought process behind that choice of a game..


Can't wait for this..despite the recent dumbing-down rumours..they are still BioWare.

New IP,an old IP getting revived (Shattered Steel) or a Mass Effect prequel (which most probably it is)..this should be good..

Edit:


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

That article tittle is retarded. Casey already said we would be going to Earth in ME3.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That article tittle is retarded. Casey already said we would be going to Earth in ME3.



Well..they are trying to see what it is.

And BioWare are now officially awesome enough to make an announcement of an upcoming announcement!


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont want earth 

I want another galaxy dammit


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> I dont want earth
> 
> I want another galaxy dammit



Wait..what? 

Are you talking about seeing another Galaxy in the Mass Effect Universe?

Because as far as we know,the only ones with the tech to do that are the Reapers..


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 17, 2010)

Skatterd (from gamefaqs) said:
			
		

> It's Mass Effect
> I don't know if anyone's said this yet:
> 
> Bioware posted two QR codes. The first translated to 55.845. This is the atomic mass of Iron (Fe).
> ...



Not sure what are this QR codes are, but the guy might be on something.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Wait..what?
> 
> Are you talking about seeing another Galaxy in the Mass Effect Universe?
> 
> Because as far as we know,the only ones with the tech to do that are the Reapers..



Depending on your playthrough you dont destroy their tech instead you use it correct?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Depending on your playthrough you dont destroy their tech instead you use it correct?



Ah,Collector's tech you mean!

Which doesn't appear to be similar to Reaper tech.

They were just servants,and seeing as how the Thanix Cannon (reverse engineered from Sovereign's lightspeed-flamethrower-tentacles I might add) one-shotted a Collector cruiser,not as strong as the Reapers.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Im pretty sure that human reaper which was being made was from reaper tech. Collectors were just the workers.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im pretty sure that human reaper which was being made was from reaper tech. Collectors were just the workers.



Yes,but that doesn't mean that they are able to replicate the Reaper tech.

They may have been given a device with which they could create a new Reaper by combining organic matter from desired species and mechanical parts spawned by said machine.

That doesn't mean they understand the technology.

I do agree that humans may be able to research the tech of the dead baby Reaper,but even so..

The Mass Effect Galaxy is full of unopened Mass Effect Relays..

So much stuff is unknown..going to another Galaxy would be overkill.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

These are QR codes posted (or tweeted) via . The official BioWare twitter account:


This QR code can be converted with an .  It will convert into binary. The one above converted to the binary below.


> 0010110100110001001100100011100000101110001101011011000001000110


Which ultimately means [_-128.5?F_] when converted to text. This temperature (in Fahrenheit), is in fact, the , or close to it. The official recorded temperature is -89.2 ?C (−128.6 ?F), whereas BioWare's is -89.1666667 ?C (−128.5 ?F).

This temperature was recorded at , in Antarctica.


This one converts to the following:


> 001101010011010100101110001110000011010000110101


Which means [_55.845_] when converted to text. This number is the , which is of course, a metal.

So ultimately, the two clues are  and . And this is where it gets interesting because this all links back to Mass Effect. Allow me to explain.

In Mass Effect there is a System called ; Location: Milky Way / Maroon Sea / Vostok. Coincidently, within this very system, is a *metallic asteroid* in which you can probe for resources. Granted, Iron is not a resource in Mass Effect, but from this asteroid you can mine _Palladium_.

Take from it, whatever you wish.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> These are QR codes posted (or tweeted) via . The official BioWare twitter account:
> 
> 
> This QR code can be converted with an .  It will convert into binary. The one above converted to the binary below.
> ...



So it's either Cold Iron,the name of a place,or even Mass (the mass) Fe (of iron CT (coldest temperature)? 

Mass Fe CT ?


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

But wouldnt that effectively make that device reaper tech  And im not saying they understand the tech im just saying atleast if sherpard doesnt destroy it atleast they might try understand it more. 

But you must know why i want to explore more of the universe, ME is meant to be a trilogy


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> But wouldnt that effectively make that device reaper tech  And im not saying they understand the tech im just saying atleast if sherpard doesnt destroy it atleast they might try understand it more.
> 
> But you must know why i want to explore of the universe, ME is meant to be a trilogy



Yeah,but what you want is a fully working zero element core and engines..

And no,Mass Effect isn't just a trilogy.

Shepard's story will end,that is true,but they DID say that they are going to make more games set in the ME universe!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So it's either Cold Iron,the name of a place,or even Mass (the mass) Fe (of iron CT (coldest temperature)?
> 
> Mass Fe CT ?


You didn't read the entire thing, did you? *Vostok Station* in Antarctica and *Iron* are the hints. Vostok happens to be a System in Mass Effect. Coincidently, there is a *Metallic* Asteroid within that system.

Therefore, both the clues/hints relate to Mass Effect.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Pfft i tried mining for that  Its so fucking rare its infuriating. 

Fuck yeah more ME  And please no prequels  we all know the protheans stomped everything in that era.


----------



## Vai (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Shepard's story will end,that is true,but they DID say that they are going to make more games set in the ME universe!



They did ? hmm,, that sounds great.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

> You didn't read the entire thing, did you? Vostok Station in Arcartica and Iron are the hints. Vostok happens to be a System in Mass Effect. Coincidently, there is a Metallic Asteroid within that system.
> 
> Therefore, both the clues/hints relate to Mass Effect.



I was agreeing with you,I also think it's related to ME.



Vault said:


> Pfft i tried mining for that  Its so fucking rare its infuriating.
> 
> Fuck yeah more ME  And please no prequels  we all know the protheans stomped everything in that era.




And Vault,what Prothean prequel?

They were ugly tentacled-faced people who lost to Mecha-Cthulhu and got transformed into bug-people.

So,no.

Sequels set in the same Universe and with different main characters,e.t.c.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Im against the prequels  Sequels for the win. But really more exploring the universe


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im against the prequels  Sequels for the win. But really more exploring the universe



Yup,that would be pretty kickass.


Also,a higher resolution image of the guy with the rifle:



It looks much more low-tech than Mass Effect..


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Another army grunt in this day and age filled with them. Great


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Another army grunt in this day and age filled with them. Great



Well,there's so much diversity you can add to a guy in his prime wearing ceramic armor and a sniper rifle..

This is BioWare..tell me you wouldn't want to see a military-RPG set in the near future made by them?


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

I would pay full monnies for anything Bioware  But come on, why a shooter?  I swear to god if its a FPS


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

*RPG FPS*. Im ok with this.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2010)

Im ok with that but we all know its just another FPS


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2010)

Bioware makes RPG.... so unless they decided to stop.. (not surprises since ME2 was barely an RPG). BUT HEY If this FPS game has a good story. I'll try it out.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 17, 2010)

lol i just shooted conrad verner in the legs, that was hilarious


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bioware makes RPG.... so unless they decided to stop.. (*not surprises since ME2 was barely an RPG*). BUT HEY If this FPS game has a good story. I'll try it out.
> 
> *Haters gonna hate.*



You have revealed yourself


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> lol i just shooted conrad verner in the legs, that was hilarious



I kicked him in the crotch


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bioware makes RPG.... so unless they decided to stop.. *(not surprises since ME2 was barely an RPG)*. BUT HEY If this FPS game has a good story. I'll try it out.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I have never hit a woman but u are seriously tempting me


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 18, 2010)

I also think ME2 was a very watered down RPG.  I feel like it was more of a shooter than an RPG.  Don't get me wrong, it still had RPG elements to it, but the game was more like a *SHOOTER *rpg.

And I've never hit a woman either...unless that reporter in the second game counts.  Then not only have I hit a woman, but I have enjoyed it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

when people say waterd down the rpg  aspects

they are talking about getting rid of that redundant wack ass unrealistic inventory system

and yes it is a shooter, why  cause thats the battle system they used, what do u want swords? be turnbased?

the games mode of combat was shooting so they pimped out the shooting


----------



## Alien (Nov 18, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 was a third person shooter. Calling it an RPG would be an insult to the genre.

Still a bloody good game tho.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah,Kotaku has an inside source claiming that the mystery game is actually a Mass Effect spin-off,multiplayer based game with a healty single-player portion and a skill system in MP matches similar to that of Call Of Duty..



Let's see how this goes..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2010)

Mass Effect multiplayer? If the rumor is true, I hope we'll get to customize our armor ... kinda like in Halo Reach. I would play that... but if it's like... Call of Duty.. IDK... undecided.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect multiplayer? If the rumor is true, I hope we'll get to customize our armor ... kinda like in Halo Reach. I would play that... but if it's like... Call of Duty.. IDK... undecided.



lvl 2 import shepard vs level 45 me3 finished shepard


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Mass Effect 2 was a third person shooter. Calling it an RPG would be an insult to the genre.
> 
> Still a bloody good game tho.



do u Still customize your charter and his  party members? yes

Do u level up? yes

do still shape the story via your choices? yes

Do you [And here is the important one] *PLAY A ROLE?* Yes

so it is an rpg

if any thing is an insult to the genre its that railshooter Square released calling its self final fantasy


----------



## Wan (Nov 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,Kotaku has an inside source claiming that the mystery game is actually a Mass Effect spin-off,multiplayer based game with a healty single-player portion and a skill system in MP matches similar to that of Call Of Duty..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how this goes..



Hmm... this could be interesting.  A Mass Effect multiplayer FPS/TPS could actually get me to play it, and I'm no regular player of Call of Duty, Halo, or their ilk.  Also, by drawing in the Call of Duty crowd this Mass Effect spinoff could take the pressure _off_ of ME3 to appeal to that crowd.  ME3 would then be free to build and improve on the RPG elements more.  So while not as good as the main Mass Effect trilogy, the existence of a multiplayer spinoff could be good for ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Hmm... this could be interesting.  A Mass Effect multiplayer FPS/TPS could actually get me to play it, and I'm no regular player of Call of Duty, Halo, or their ilk.  Also, by drawing in the Call of Duty crowd this Mass Effect spinoff could take the pressure _off_ of ME3 to appeal to that crowd.  ME3 would then be free to build and improve on the RPG elements more.  So while not as good as the main Mass Effect trilogy, the existence of a multiplayer spinoff could be good for ME3.



I've... never thought of it that way... omg.. amazing. It would be a glorious day if this should happen. Do fucking want.


----------



## Vai (Nov 19, 2010)

" Those Asari-Hanar porn games they sell in Shin Akiba are really nasty."


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2010)

Vai said:


> " Those Asari-Hanar porn games they sell in Shin Akiba are really nasty."



I bet it's the alien equivalent of a donkey show. Or a human chick sucking off a horse.


----------



## Vai (Nov 20, 2010)

The World said:


> I bet it's the alien equivalent of a donkey show. Or a human chick sucking off a horse.



this one believes asari are whores.



I'm playing as a biotic, can anyone remind me where the submachine with 500 shots is ?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

Tali's recruitment mission


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2010)

just started my ME1 account

blamed ashley for the death of her teammates.

maybe I should romance her and then kill her :ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2010)

Romance Ashley and then kill Kaidan. Best ME1 outcome there could be!

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2010)

Romance Kaidan, kill Ashley. Best outcome of all time!


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 20, 2010)

no no no 
lesbian romance whit female shepard and liara is the best 
wait asari dont have sex genre.... anyway they look and sound like girl 

omg i saw a video of shepard whit the continuated-romance whit liara in mass effect 2  then i realised it was in the donwloadable content.... the shadow brocker stuff...

lol and the security camera
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLmVp9EcJ1o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2010)

I am a male no homo


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Romance Kaidan, kill Ashley. Best outcome of all time!



Lol I swear you like the worst male characters in Bioware games


----------



## Vai (Nov 20, 2010)

Kaidan is superior to Ashley.

sure i have to put my speakers on loudest setting just to hear him but still.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Lol I swear you like the worst male characters in Bioware games



wait, so that mean kaidan is worst than jabob ? 
comeon.....


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2010)

JACOB WAS OSSIM
THE PRIZE
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1iiRLFROwM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go-9Dp55TvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2010)

Not this "DA PRIZE"  shit again.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> I am a male no homo


I'm suuuurrrreee..  



crazymtf said:


> Lol I swear you like the worst male characters in Bioware games


What? No way! Kaidan is a bro! He heals you in battle.  



Vai said:


> Kaidan is superior to Ashley.
> 
> sure i have to put my speakers on loudest setting just to hear him but still.


That sexy voice. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 20, 2010)

Kadian would always say that the area was clear when it was still filled with guys behind cover.  He just wanted to get me killed so he could take command of the Normandy.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 20, 2010)

@Axl Low

i prefer this video 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ze_R3TevE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lol actualy i never saw the famous *the price* i never played female in me2, well only  a little.


----------



## Kri (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaidan is pretty awesome. I thought I was going to hate him for sounding like Carth, but that's their only similarity. Carth I would have left on Virmire and laughed.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

progress is going well.

walking around with mah bros wrex and garrus.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 21, 2010)

Kri said:


> Kaidan is pretty awesome. I thought I was going to hate him for sounding like Carth, but that's their only similarity. Carth *I would have left on Virmire and laughed*.



...That's is what all of us here did with Kaidan though.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> ...That's is what all of us here did with Kaidan though.



Implying I'm ALL OF YOU GUYS.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2010)

i wish i could have left ashley AND alenko on Virmire with Wrex's corpse :<

SHepard: Ashley makes sure you hold the line
ALenko make sure that nuke goes off.
Wrex... stop bleeding into the ocean >(


----------



## KidTony (Nov 21, 2010)

Just beat the game. Felt a little bit let down by it actually, it didn't quite live up to the hype for me. Dunno, maybe i didn't do it right, ubt i enjoyed the first one better. Just felt the story was to short. Gameplay was amazing, leaps a bounds over the original, and the best thing was the lack of all those Mako levels from the first one, and the framerate issues. The story was great too, but just too short. I probably played it wrong though since i didn't know i could beat the game so early w/o exhausting all the missions. I got all the crew members (thane got killed) and then did suicide mission, Missed a lot of stuff i'm guessing.

Oh yeah, WTF I couldn't get Ashley on my team or fucking Liara. I know they wanted you to have a new team, but i wanted my fuck buddies from ME1 on my team.

Oh, and Grunt is a fucking Wrex Wannabe. And Samara sucks, a justicar is soo lame. I wish i would have killed her and banged her daughter the ardat-yakshi. Tali is awesome, my fav crew member. Her and Garrus. Also, i would have formed a harem with Jacob's dad too, sorry. And the illusive man was a disappointment. I was expecting something better when GI voted him a top 30 VG character this decade.

Best moment in the game is a tie between

1) Morin's (sp??) awesome song

2) Jacob: Hey Tali, you should totally check out our awesome ship AI.
    Tali:......


----------



## Wan (Nov 22, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Oh yeah, WTF I couldn't get Ashley on my team or fucking Liara. I know they wanted you to have a new team, but i wanted my fuck buddies from ME1 on my team.



If you want Liara as a (temporary) squad member and to bang her again, get the Lair of the Shadow Broker DLC.  It's awesome.



> Oh, and Grunt is a fucking Wrex Wannabe. And Samara sucks, a justicar is soo lame. I wish i would have killed her and banged her daughter the ardat-yakshi. Tali is awesome, my fav crew member. Her and Garrus. Also, i would have formed a harem with Jacob's dad too, sorry. And the illusive man was a disappointment. I was expecting something better when GI voted him a top 30 VG character this decade.



You _wanted_ to bang Morinth, Samara's daughter?  Did you miss the whole "death sex" thing, the very reason Samara was hunting her?

Anyways, you actually could get her on your squad.  You need a really high paragon or renegade score.


> Best moment in the game is a tie between
> 
> 1) Morin's (sp??) awesome song
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Nov 22, 2010)

that was fucking awesome. Where is mordin's song though.


----------



## Wan (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

sheppard "im offering to be my friend, you don't want to become my enemy."
Garrus: They have a way of dieing.

oh garrus <3

Released the rachni queen and just beat that stupid plant piece of shit. on my way to go get that blue babe.

and fuck ashley is annoying.

after EVERY mission all she can do is WHINE WHINE WHINE seriously she would make a perfect council member


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4[/YOUTUBE]



opening line = renegade best moment in ME2


----------



## cha-uzu (Nov 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,Kotaku has an inside source claiming that the mystery game is actually a Mass Effect spin-off,multiplayer based game with a healty single-player portion and a skill system in MP matches similar to that of Call Of Duty..
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how this goes..



So it will be an Online game with a very pretty 6 hour campaign... i'm good.... To me its a waste of bread.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

Kaidan is pretty cute in a no homo way

poor migraine boy


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 22, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Just beat the game. Felt a little bit let down by it actually, it didn't quite live up to the hype for me. Dunno, maybe i didn't do it right, ubt i enjoyed the first one better. Just felt the story was to short. Gameplay was amazing, leaps a bounds over the original, and the best thing was the lack of all those Mako levels from the first one, and the framerate issues. The story was great too, but just too short. I probably played it wrong though since i didn't know i could beat the game so early w/o exhausting all the missions. I got all the crew members (thane got killed) and then did suicide mission, Missed a lot of stuff i'm guessing.
> 
> Oh yeah, WTF I couldn't get Ashley on my team or fucking Liara. I know they wanted you to have a new team, but i wanted my fuck buddies from ME1 on my team.
> 
> ...



good luck with that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

oh yeah are there stuff required to not kill wrex.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2010)

oh yes I know emo saren :ho

and garrus is so <33333


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2010)

I fucking love Garrus in ME1... and he was so badass in ME2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> omg i saw a video of shepard whit the continuated-romance whit liara in mass effect 2  then i realised it was in the donwloadable content.... the shadow brocker stuff...


Grabbing Liara's butt and then passionate making out with her is a Paragon Interrupt 

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

Garrus is pretty ballin. If I was gay and a alien I'd probably bang him. However as it stands he's just my badass sidekick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol apparently sony russia posted in a twitter that ME3 will be shown at the VGA and will be playable

also apparenly the teaser video was ME3


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol apparently sony russia posted in a twitter that ME3 will be shown at the VGA and will be playable
> 
> also apparenly the teaser video was ME3



Yeah,they gave their opinion about what the VGA BioWare video could be and said that it's most likely ME3.

There is no confirmation though..

If it's ME3 it's perfect though because I just finished ME2:Shadow Broker's DLC and the game is now complete..

Fucking awesome!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Garrus is pretty ballin. If I was gay *and a alien* I'd probably bang him. However as it stands he's just my badass sidekick.


RACIST.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol apparently sony russia posted in a twitter that ME3 will be shown at the VGA and will be playable
> 
> also apparenly the teaser video was ME3



WUT. IT THIS FOR REALS. 

 The multiplayer thingie is probably part of ME3. Bioware made it sound like it's a "_new game_" ... but whatever man. I just hope the damn trailer leaks before VGA. I fucking hate the it. A bunch of mainstream hipster shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2010)

been playing sum moar ME1

Wrex saved


:ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> been playing sum moar ME1
> 
> Wrex saved
> 
> ...



You made the right choice. :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 2, 2010)

I made that choice once...I got to shoot Kaiden down when he made me choose between him and Liara.  Fool should have known he can't compare to sexy blue aliens.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 2, 2010)

Just can't beat a good blue berry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

it's ashley's own fault. she was all nazi against aliens, she didn't like mah two bros wrex and garrus that is instant death.

+ she said she could handle it. she couldn't, proof that she was not worthy. 

I just walked though dozens of geth, krogans and fucked up salarians with THREE people, she has a entire group of trained salarians along her side. + I had to beat saren.

useless gunnery chief or whatever she is oh wait I mean "was"


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2010)

hmm reminds me i gotta go through me 1 with a male shepard


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, yes, _"Reapers"_. *ALL OF MY HATE!!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2010)

I am still doubting if I am going to keep the council alive >_>


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2010)

KILL THEM. *KILL THEM ALL*. That's what I did anyways. Bioware was begging me to kill them by the end of the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am still doubting if I am going to keep the council alive >_>



Keep them alive so u can mock them when there shit comes home to roost


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2010)

Look at thiiiss

Posting  vids that has probably been posted a long , long time ago

Heavy risk

but the priiiize

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ze_R3TevE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gGShiM1Exc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindri (Dec 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Keep them alive so u can mock them when there shit comes home to roost



That and hopefully we'll be able to punch the Turian councilor in the throat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2010)

Finished ME1

Wrex alive, saved the rachni queen,killed the nazi bitch, saved the council and made anderson the new council member. Fuck that other asshole.

I kept the council alive so I can mock that turian councilor when the reapers come


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm gonna let the Turian Councilor get eaten by the Reapers.  Now try telling me that they don't exist!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 3, 2010)

> You: Hello there.
> Stranger: hey ( 16 m for those who ask)
> You: Just a simple question I wish to ask you.
> You: Do you believe Video games are a form of art?
> ...


Just a normal day on the internets.


----------



## Wan (Dec 3, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> + she said she could handle it. she couldn't, proof that she was not worthy.
> 
> I just walked though dozens of geth, krogans and fucked up salarians with THREE people, she has a entire group of trained salarians along her side. + I had to beat saren.
> 
> useless gunnery chief or whatever she is oh wait I mean "was"



You do realize that Kaidan says the exact same thing and fails the same way as Ashley does when he's in the same position?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2010)

kaidan is a bro he didn't die on virmine if that happened.

he would come back as the final boss in ME3

started ME2 again and imported my character.

cant wait to go meet wrex.

and was I the only person to constantly talk to wrex over and over to just hear "shepard......wrex" over and over?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2010)

No, I did that too 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2010)

Everyone did that.  It's a ME1 joke. 

Also.. Vegitto, now that you actually know who the fuck Kaidan is... don't get mad at Horizon...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2010)

oops im doing a renegade run.

poor kaidan :ho

and joker for main character if you import a savegame where shepard died in ME2

full of geth technology if you saved them, killing the reapers one at a time.

Joker is pretty much my favorite character, his small mission when the harvesters attacked the normandy was so hilarious. 

oh no he plugged in the overlord what a tool he was.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> kaidan is a bro he didn't die on virmine if that happened.



if shepard already died once kaiden can do it too 
need monney ? just sell shepard's ship toy collection


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2010)

would be a nice suprise though?

illusive man: oh hai sheppard we brought kaidan back 

shepard: (brofist)

oh hai we brought ashley back

connection interrupted

oh yes I lolled in ME1 when the council was all "are you just calling us to just cut us off again?"

"yup"

disconnected 

joker: good one commander


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 4, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yes I lolled in ME1 when the council was all "are you just calling us to just cut us off again?"
> 
> "yup"
> 
> ...




jerk shepard is the best  i know this must have been posted billion time but it never get old
ME commander shepard is such a jerk

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy-eRfupYbA[/YOUTUBE]




*i just save you from a nasty shower scene*
omg, really ? 


ME2 shepard is still a jerk

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PjTuSQNLI4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




edi: some of your extranet bookmarks are illegual in council space
shepard watch porn on extranet ? 
or could it be the asariXhanar porn game ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2010)

nah keeperX vorcha porn.

I wish that they showed you these...bookmarks

oh yes I didn't romance anyone in ME1

I am totally going for tali


----------



## Riamu (Dec 5, 2010)

After playing this my Xbox got the red rings of death


----------



## Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Riamu said:


> After playing this my Xbox got the red rings of death



I laugh at your pain.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2010)

you let legion die DIDNT YOU

he just took revenge


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally got the perfect, perfect ending, where everybody survives. kelly and all. Only thing, mordin kept dying, so i instead took him with me... Then Tali died!!! So i took her and him with me on the final fight. And then nobody died. This in my sixth time playing it. 

I played thru the first mass effect 3 times, 2 I chose Liara. 1 i chose Ashley... But there's no DLC support for the ashley one. LOL sucks. 

I am wondering if you choose Jack, as your love interest, what will she be like in part 3. lol... As well as tali. LOL


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

Play as FemShep, romance Kaidan in ME1, romance Garrus in ME2. Make Kaidan Biotic kick Garrus in ME3 for the lulz, save the galaxy, marry Wrex.

GAME OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS.  

No, but really, I think I have 5 character in ME1 and about 7 in ME2. I hated myself after I realized only 3 of them has Wrex alive. Time to replay ME1 with a new character.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2010)

I never played ME1, but I hear that ME2 is coming to the PS3, so I'm considering buying it. Surely it won't be anywhere near as fun without the experience of ME1 under your belt, though? I hear that they'll provide an 'interactive comic' to fill people in on the plot, but that doesn't sound particularly promising. I'm a big fan of _Dragon Age_, so if ME2 is anything like that (to be specific, a great emphasis on characters) then I'll give it a go.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

ME2 is nothing like Dragon Age. Think Gears of War with RPG elements. 

I did however enjoyed ME2 and DA (more so DA)... so you will probably like it too.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2010)

Never played GoW, unfortunately. I'm guessing that ME2 is much more focused on action/fighting? If that's the case I'll probably give it a miss, not too interested in that type of thing.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Never played GoW, unfortunately. I'm guessing that ME2 is much more focused on action/fighting? If that's the case I'll probably give it a miss, not too interested in that type of thing.



Mass Effect is about character development, plot, it's own setting, with a nice dash of moderate to rage quit combat depending on the enemies, tactics and if the difficulty is on insanity  

GoW was hours of fighting
Me2 does have alot of combat but it does have some stealth and recon missions where you can talk your way out and not fire a single bullet

what mass effect shares with DA is good story [sure you might have seen this plot done else where differently]
and good characters with good development 
You might even get too attached to side characters that aren't even in your squad :33


----------



## Kri (Dec 6, 2010)

It has a tremendous emphasis on characters, Dream.

So much so that it seems to forget to progress the overall plot at times, but, it definitely has great, deep, (un)likable characters.

Plenty of action, to be sure, but it doesn't sacrifice character for it. It's only mechanically different from _Dragon Age_ in that respect.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2010)

Kri is pretty cool guy
Pro Mass Effect
Doesnt afraid of... spiders? D:


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

I think ME2 is BEST played with all the DLC. It's superior to the in-game content.  It was the DLC that made the game great imo.

.. wow I just realized what I said. Now I'm sad.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Play as FemShep, romance Kaidan in ME1, romance Garrus in ME2. Make Kaidan Biotic kick Garrus in ME3 for the lulz, save the galaxy, marry Wrex.
> 
> GAME OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS.
> 
> No, but really, I think I have 5 character in ME1 and about 7 in ME2. I hated myself after I realized only 3 of them has Wrex alive. Time to replay ME1 with a new character.



Yeah Wrex is alive in mines. matter fact, even the first time i played it I saved Wrex. .. 
Wrex:... Shepperd, My friend!
I am thinking of playing it again as well.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 6, 2010)

yes the DLC content is great. The lair of the shadow broker is the best. Specially with all the info it give you into the background of the characters with the Dossiers and the surveillence.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Dec 6, 2010)

What would you say would be the best DLC? 

I've never really trusted buying them...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

Get Shadow Broker, the best one. And if you have time/$$ get Kasumi (very good), then Overlord (The ending makes the DLC good). Oh and you will need Fire walker to play overlord. Firewalker is probably the only DLC I didn't finish.. because it wasn't that great. 


Also, Wrex is the best. :33 My FRIIIIEND!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 6, 2010)

I fucking killed Wrex with my bare hands.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 6, 2010)

So can someone tell me what all the DLC's released are?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a lot.  The missions are: Normandy Crash Site, Zaeed, Firewalker, Kasumi, Overlord, and Lair of the Shadow Broker.  Then there are a bunch of items.  Check the wiki for a full list.


----------



## Wan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I never played ME1, but I hear that ME2 is coming to the PS3, so I'm considering buying it. Surely it won't be anywhere near as fun without the experience of ME1 under your belt, though? I hear that they'll provide an 'interactive comic' to fill people in on the plot, but that doesn't sound particularly promising. I'm a big fan of _Dragon Age_, so if ME2 is anything like that (to be specific, a great emphasis on characters) then I'll give it a go.



The Boss gave the wrong answer.  Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age are different in that one is a sci-fi shooter/rpg and the other is a fantasy action/rpg, but when it comes to character development, Mass Effect 2 has just as much focus as Dragon Age.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2010)

I asked this before but no one knew.  Does anyone know what happens if you never recruit Wrex in ME1?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 6, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I asked this before but no one knew.  Does anyone know what happens if you never recruit Wrex in ME1?


As far as I know, only Wrex's death would prevent his appearance in ME2. So I imagine he would still appear as King.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 7, 2010)

He still appears as the clan leader and acts like he's known you since the start of the story anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

Shepard my friend!

shepard: who the fuck are you


----------



## Rama (Dec 7, 2010)

I was really sad when I found this game wasn't gonna come to ps3, but now that it is Im so excited since I only have a Ps3, so i got a a question for xbox 360 users that already played this game, Is the game worth buying or should I rent it?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 7, 2010)

Buy.  It's worth it for the number of times you'll playthrough it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> As far as I know, only Wrex's death would prevent his appearance in ME2. So I imagine he would still appear as King.





RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> He still appears as the clan leader and acts like he's known you since the start of the story anyway.


 Lazy Bioware.  I think the same happens to Garrus too.. right? 



Hashirama said:


> I was really sad when I found this game wasn't gonna come to ps3, but now that it is Im so excited since I only have a Ps3, so i got a a question for xbox 360 users that already played this game, Is the game worth buying or should I rent it?


Buy it bruh.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2010)

i got that katsumi dlc but never played the game after i got it


----------



## Kri (Dec 7, 2010)

You get the most out of Kasumi and Zaeed if you bring them around with you for their input during different conversations, sometimes opening completely different scenes (thinking of Zaeed on the Archangel mission). But, I would have Lair of the Shadow Broker's babies if such an abomination could be allowed to exist.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Shadow Broker was really good. I hope ME3 is more like that. Bioware stepped up their game and showed could do fighting animations. Bioware, I am proud. (Dragon Age team not included. )


----------



## Kri (Dec 7, 2010)

Especially because it came out on the same day as Witch Hunt.

Which was...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

I never got Witch Hunt.. I decided to wait for fan reviews before I decided to get it to not ... because Awakening pissed me off so hard it turned me of from all DA: O DLC. I heard it was really shitty.  Only DLC from DA: O I liked was Return to Ostagar.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2010)

Return to Ostagar pek 
Alistair looking spiffy in Calien's armor  

Witch Hunt has 4 endings all of which are kinda
bullshitty


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Dec 7, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I asked this before but no one knew.  Does anyone know what happens if you never recruit Wrex in ME1?


You die horribly for not recruiting one of the best characters in gaming


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 7, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i got that katsumi dlc but never played the game after i got it



Katsumi second sexiest, and u never see her face.

miranda...

Samara walks the best LOL

Katsumi is really good content, specially cause the guns good too.

Plus her dialog is too funny when you visit her on the normandy. 

katsumi: Sheperd, really!? in the Engine room? Where Tali works???
Tell me how genetically modified is she?


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 7, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's a lot.  The missions are: Normandy Crash Site, Zaeed, Firewalker, Kasumi, Overlord, and Lair of the Shadow Broker.  Then there are a bunch of items.  Check the wiki for a full list.



Interesting. So the PS3 release essentially gets all the DLC's with the game? Thats a pretty good deal. I wonder why they don't do it like the XBOX360 version where you have to DL each individually? It sounds like the evil corporate way of milking the customers.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Interesting. So the PS3 release essentially gets all the DLC's with the game? Thats a pretty good deal. I wonder why they don't do it like the XBOX360 version where you have to DL each individually? It sounds like the evil corporate way of milking the customers.



Probably because there's no point to that. People will more likely buy the game with all the DLC then to buy the game and then buy DLC.


----------



## Kri (Dec 7, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Interesting. So the PS3 release essentially gets all the DLC's with the game? Thats a pretty good deal. I wonder why they don't do it like the XBOX360 version where you have to DL each individually? It sounds like the evil corporate way of milking the customers.


The DLC was budgeted and developed separately, after the content for _Mass Effect 2_ was locked down. How could it possibly be on the 360 disc? Short of 'Game of the Year Edition' type promotions, that's what always happens. Having the DLC on-disc for the PS3 is compensation for having to wait a year.

Again, what always happens.

--

As for Kasumi, you see her face a few times. She's hooded, but she's not masked. Upward angles, like when you first meet her can show her face at certain parts of a conversation.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2010)

With Kasumi's alternate outfit she looks like Jack of Blades on missions she needs an air mask on
IE Foltilla/Collector Ship


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


>



Oh shit.

Either Mass Effect 3 or the spin-off.

I ain't complaining.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

I put my money on that turian war thing.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I never got Witch Hunt.. I decided to wait for fan reviews before I decided to get it to not ... because Awakening pissed me off so hard it turned me of from all DA: O DLC. I heard it was really shitty.  Only DLC from DA: O I liked was Return to Ostagar.



I'll review it for you: never I regretted spending my money like I did for Witch Hunt (and I bought every  single Dragon Age DLC out there).
 It lasts 1 hour and  half tops, a pointless 1hour and half because it adds nothing worth. I expected them to solve the plot holes Origins left,  instead they gave no  such closure.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 9, 2010)

In my opinion, I think it could be a First Person Shooter, which covers the First Contact War.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Mofo said:


> I'll review it for you: never I regretted spending my money like I did for Witch Hunt (and I bought every  single Dragon Age DLC out there).
> It lasts 1 hour and  half tops, a pointless 1hour and half because it adds nothing worth. I expected them to solve the plot holes Origins left,  instead they gave no  such closure.


Yeah, that's what I've heard. Thought about pirating it fro PC but wasn't even worth it. 




Kitsukaru said:


>



I like what I see. I'm still very interested.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


>


Damn, bioware is good at teasing. This got me even more pumped up. It's looking good thus far.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Damn, bioware is good at teasing. This got me even more pumped up.
> 
> Sure looks good thus far.



Eh,we won't find anything else until Sunday morning,EU time..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 9, 2010)

I am having some problems with the shadow broker DLC


*Spoiler*: __ 



 as I get into liara's car to chase vasir the screen goes black and I can't do anything, searched a lot but can't find anything. Any solutions? 




ME2 on PS3 includes all DLC?

I'm in


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Eh,we won't find anything else until Sunday morning,EU time..


Not sure how to take your post to be honest, that smiley's misleading.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Not sure how to take your post to be honest, that smiley's misleading.



It was supposed to suggest dissapointment and anguish.


I would love to see what BioWare will show,but as for now this was just a teaser (likely leaked by them) and the true stuff will come,as I said,this Sunday.

So until then I can only despair and thank God I have World of Warcraft to pass the time.

(Blizzard,as someone put it,just added sweet brown sugar on top of crack cocaine with Cataclysm!)


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> In my opinion, I think it could be a First Person Shooter, which covers the First Contact War.



As much as I would enjoy seeing stories from the First Contact War, I don't think a game focused on the FC War would be a good idea.  It was supposed to be a relatively short war with only a few battles.  It also seems rather derivative of Halo: Reach, since it would be announced only a couple months after that game.

Still, I am pumped for this game, whatever it is!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Im going to be watching it live...


----------



## Wan (Dec 9, 2010)

A comment by someone on the BioWare forums brought up another possibility for what this could be.  Instead of Mass Effect 3 or a separate spin-off, this could be an expansion for Mass Effect 2 far surpassing the prior DLCs.  Imagine, DLC even more awesome than Shadow Broker...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> A comment by someone on the BioWare forums brought up another possibility for what this could be.  Instead of Mass Effect 3 or a separate spin-off, this could be an expansion for Mass Effect 2 far surpassing the prior DLCs.  Imagine, DLC even more awesome than Shadow Broker...



You mean.... THIS IS THE ALLIANCE DLC?  Do want.  Kaidan oh my sweet Kaidan. :33


----------



## Stringer (Dec 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It was supposed to suggest dissapointment and anguish.
> 
> 
> I would love to see what BioWare will show,but as for now this was just a teaser (likely leaked by them) and the true stuff will come,as I said,this Sunday.
> ...


 Haha expecting it that much uh? Them teasing bastards, they sure got us good. atm I'm preping for exams I got next week and will try to find fitting gifts for family members this weekend, so hopefully that'll make time fly quicker until sunday comes by.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2010)

playing MOAR

just finished shadow broker.

reading up on my teammates.

wait wut garrus killed somebody by coughing? :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2010)

Earth is burning. Striking from beyond known space, a race of terrifying machines have begun their destruction of the human race. As Commander Shepard, an Alliance Marine, your only hope for saving mankind is to rally the civilizations of the galaxy and launch one final mission to take back the Earth.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2010)

Ehhh..that's in the Mass Effect 3 thread created yesterday.

But the big news as of right now is that BioWare just won the "Studio of the year!" award at the VGA!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, I just turned on my computer after sleeping for about 48 hours (finals were brutal).  First thing I saw.

And I still need to wait a couple of hours before it starts here.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2010)

^Best short trailer ever.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

^ When Shepard appeared in the trailer... I jumped with Joy. My heart was pounding during the whole trailer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2010)

O HEY LOOK, BUNCH OF ROBOT SQUID ALIENS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

What am I missing story wise by jumping straight into Mass Effect 2?

Since I don't have a 360, all I can get is ME2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What am I missing story wise by jumping straight into Mass Effect 2?
> 
> Since I don't have a 360, all I can get is ME2.



a huge  chunk of the Story

its like watching "The Two Towers" and "Return of the king" with out watching the "The Fellowship" first

ur missing all the back story, and introduction to characters that are pivotal to the universe [some you will only know from them being mentioned]

and trust me getting a 2 bit interactive comic wont do  every thing that happened in the first 1 justice


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, you're also missing the awesomeness of Wrex... basically ME1 introduces you to all the aliens and what's been going on to the universe and such. A lot of BG info and characters like mentions above.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

That almost makes me not want to play Mass Effect series at all.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2010)

There is no Mass Effect without Wrex.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> That almost makes me not want to play Mass Effect series at all.



Ur PC sucks then i take it?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> That almost makes me not want to play Mass Effect series at all.



I think you should still play it anyways. It's still a great game, besides Bioware said there will be a mini comic to fill you in on the story, or something like that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Ur PC sucks then i take it?



I probably won't have a high end PC till later next year. My current laptop isn't strong enough to run the game. 

I guess I will just wait till then.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I probably won't have a high end PC till later next year. My current laptop isn't strong enough to run the game.
> 
> I guess I will just wait till then.



if thats the case just by all three at the same time and play them in a mega marathon on ur brand new pc

id envy you


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

HOLLY FUCK ME3 TRAILER



HOLLY FUCK

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WcQvjTcxY0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

Great, another action shooter, with TW2 coming out as well it's going to be fun.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

Sarcasm?


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Sarcasm?



No, I'm being serious, ME2 was an horrible RPG (if you want to consider it this way) but a  very  good action shooter which turned out to be one of the most enjoyable games of the last 2-3 years.
If I had to compare it against another  similar AAA game like Fallout 3 I'd have to say  ME2 would stomp the competitor, Fallout 3 was utter shit (talking about the vanilla edition) both as RPG and as a game.

Now, New Vegas is another story. NV is better than ME2 in the rpg component, and it's moddable.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

I played New Vegas, Fallout3, and Mass Effect 2. I enjoyed them all. Deal with it.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I played New Vegas, Fallout3, and Mass Effect 2. I enjoyed them all. Deal with it.



My hands are filled with fuck and care about your statement, sir.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> My hands are filled with fuck and care about your statement, sir.



Cared enough to reply.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2010)

MAJOR! O:
Meoooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Cared enough to reply.


Will be fixed once I catch up on my reading of "Ignoring hobos 101"


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> Will be fixed once I catch up on my reading of "Ignoring hobos 101"



Yes, I am a hobo for enjoying New Vegas, FO3, and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yes, I am a hobo for enjoying New Vegas, FO3, and Mass Effect 2.


No, you're one for putting  so much effort  in trying to catch my attention. The best you might  pick is  some answers ever since I give little regard for your gaming tastes, you might want to add Lula 3d to that list btw,  a game of a kind,  I say


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> No, you're one for putting  so much effort  in trying to catch my attention. The best you might  pick is  some answers ever since I give little regard for your gaming tastes, you might want to add Lula 3d to that list btw,  a game of a kind,  I say



Catch your attention?  Ok. All I said was I enjoyed all of those games equally. Also, what regards? I say a lot of stuff to a lot of people here. I can't remember all your names.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2010)

the boss only knows my name <3


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Mofo said:


> Great, another action shooter, with TW2 coming out as well it's going to be fun.



What is TW2? Don't tell me two worlds 2 cause...well lolz.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> HOLLY FUCK ME3 TRAILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROLL

oh wait harbinger is dead.

I finished overlord last night.

shit was fucking scary and creepy like shit.

I have a 7.1 surround system and it was almost at max volume.

and then THAT NOISE WHEN DAVID APPEARS FOR THE FIRST TIME

I pissed my pants, such a fucking creepy noise.

"oh look some salvage to get credits for"

insert creepy noise. 

volume muted.

seriously it creeped me out so fucking much.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

I want to bring up this point of discussion, just to make sure how people feel about this.

Back when _I was a lad..._ (Well, more like 2004),
There was talk about a sequel in the works. It was called *KotOR II: The Sith Lords*. We were excited only to find it was full of bugs, plot holes and that cliffhanger ending that should've lead into KotOR III, but didn't. Now, that being said, I still love it to all hell (In fact, the Restored Content Mod is one of the main reasons to play on the PC.), but I digress. LucasArts rushed it out, and it was full of things we didn't want.

Now, that being said, I am willing to give benefit to the doubt because this is still Bioware on the helm. However, do you feel that the 2011 will be a rush on the game?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Now, that being said, I am willing to give benefit to the doubt because this is still Bioware on the helm. However, do you feel that the 2011 will be a rush on the game?



Not really.  They said that it would be faster to develop because they don't have to worry about decisions having to be carried to another game, because this one will end Shepard's arc.


----------



## Vai (Dec 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROLL
> 
> oh wait harbinger is dead.




Harbinger ain't dead buddy.


One can only hope he would--- ASSUME DIRECT CONTROL


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Vai said:


> Harbinger ain't dead buddy.
> 
> 
> One can only hope he would--- ASSUME DIRECT CONTROL



oh riiight. harbinger is the name of the reaper not the collector commander


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I want to bring up this point of discussion, just to make sure how people feel about this.
> 
> Back when _I was a lad..._ (Well, more like 2004),
> There was talk about a sequel in the works. It was called *KotOR II: The Sith Lords*. We were excited only to find it was full of bugs, plot holes and that cliffhanger ending that should've lead into KotOR III, but didn't. Now, that being said, I still love it to all hell (In fact, the Restored Content Mod is one of the main reasons to play on the PC.), but I digress. LucasArts rushed it out, and it was full of things we didn't want.
> ...



People were quick to hate on the fact EA got a hold of Bioware but failed to see that EA is funding them, big time. This is why Bioware can create a few games a year instead of 1 every three years.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Just did grunt's loyalty mission

SHEPARD MY FRIEND was awesome.

als Urz is the cutest varen EVER


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> People were quick to hate on the fact EA got a hold of Bioware but failed to see that EA is funding them, big time. This is why Bioware can create a few games a year instead of 1 every three years.



I wasn't too worried. Large corporations are big fans of the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" approach.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure if it was mentioned:

PS3 demo of Mass Effect 2 will be released on December 22 on PSN.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2010)

Might have been posted before, but I don't visit this thread as I'm afraid of dem spoilers.
I feel somehow relieved. Sure it would be better with the actual game but as this is the best we can get, then I'm all for it. It's good that PS3 owners can influence the entire trilogy like the 360 can, although to a lesser (?) degree.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

is there gonna be more DLC for Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2010)

Probably, yes, Shadow Broker's was the "first to bridge the gap between ME2 and ME3". So appereantly there will be more.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK YES THERE IS.  

I think Bioware confirmed it on their forums.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

*Destroys Downtown Philly* YEAH!!!!


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder will there be a Ashley/kaiden related content. Who knows.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> I wonder will there be a Ashley/kaiden related content. Who knows.



That's what it's rumored to be (want so hard)... but who knows.


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> People were quick to hate on the fact EA got a hold of Bioware but failed to see that EA is funding them, big time. This is why Bioware can create a few games a year instead of 1 every three years.


dargon age origins suffered from shitty dlcs thx to the 'quick' release dates


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Might have been posted before, but I don't visit this thread as I'm afraid of dem spoilers.
> I feel somehow relieved. Sure it would be better with the actual game but as this is the best we can get, then I'm all for it. It's good that PS3 owners can influence the entire trilogy like the 360 can, although to a lesser (?) degree.



Much much lesser degree


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

mmmm. maybe I should wait for the PS3 version for my renegade run?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

IGN's write up on the changes


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't wait to get my pstriple version


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 15, 2010)

Watch when ME3 comes out they will all have the same graphics.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 15, 2010)

After watching the vid again... The 360 version doesn't look like that. LOL I have to say... BioEA is slick. they just want people that have both systems (Like me) to go and buy it on PS3...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

Umm looks exactly like that....


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

I like that Bioware actually took a year to make it "fit" in the PS3 and make full use of the system instead of getting a 3rd party to do a slapdash port.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Umm looks exactly like that....



no it doesn't


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

someone post a video already and shut up


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm playing ME2 right now. Looks just like the video showed. PS3 has more detail. I expected that when it took a year to port.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'm playing ME2 right now. Looks just like the video showed. PS3 has more detail. I expected that when it took a year to port.



Actually most PS3 ports tend to be pure rush jobs where you get the worse performance on the PS3(Bayonetta, AC1, and most PS3 games from 2007). 

Or to make-up for the game being designed around the 360 , a developer will make the PS3 version to use a massive install to make sure it is equal to the 360's performance *at best* (Bioshock 1 and 2, AC: Brotherhood)

If anything Mass Effect 2 for the PS3 seems to be an exception for ports. Then again Bioware took the engine designed for Mass Effect 3 (seemingly made with the PS3 in mind now), and ported ME2 through that engine to make sure the game works well on PS3.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Umm looks exactly like that....


ummm no it doesn't. Maybe not on your kmart brand tv but on this here sony. mmmm Yeah looks nothing like what is on that vid.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

I never said PS3 games look better every time. I know it's usually the other way around. I said I expected it after a year port for it to look better no matter what system it was porting to. Like Tales of Vesperia, enternal sonata, and now this looking better.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'm playing ME2 right now. Looks just like the video showed. PS3 has more detail. I expected that when it took a year to port.


I have ME2 on as well.I ain't talking out my ass. That? what I saw on the screen there... u could barely see jacobs features. No... it aint that bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Edit:

Ah nevermind, so ps3 gets all the DLC and better graphics, that's worth a buy.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> ​



I like this, Xbox users like this.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

His teeth are so white. 

BUT besides that. I'll probably get PS3 version when.. Price drop?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh please you know those white teeth turn you on gurlll

Replaying it now on XBOX 360, almost done too. Hopefully I keep them all alive this time


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

K Mart doesn't make TVs


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Oh please you know those white teeth turn you on gurlll



Yeah, you know it. Nothing more I like then _DAAA PRIIIIIIIZZZZEEEEEE_.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

ME3 engine confirmed


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah, you know it. Nothing more I like then _DAAA PRIIIIIIIZZZZEEEEEE_.



Hahaha you should record a playthrough for Mass Effect. Be all "I'd tap him, and him, but Kaiden is my real hero! " 



cha-uzu said:


> ummm no it doesn't. Maybe not on your kmart brand tv but on this here sony. mmmm Yeah looks nothing like what is on that vid.



K-mart brand TV? Ha...fuck yourself  My tv is sexy. Game looks similar to that though. Better but still can see the detail on PS3 looking better which is nice. Gives me reason to re-buy it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know if I am going to rebuy it again. I am kinda getting tired of replaying ME2.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hahaha you should record a playthrough for Mass Effect. Be all "I'd tap him, and him, but Kaiden is my real hero! "
> 
> 
> 
> K-mart brand TV? Ha...fuck yourself  My tv is sexy. Game looks similar to that though. Better but still can see the detail on PS3 looking better which is nice. Gives me reason to re-buy it.



LOL I already have this morning!  

It doesn't really matter to me. I have both. But they not slick Shit, Mass Effect 1 isn't even that blurry.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 16, 2010)

Castiel said:


> ME3 engine confirmed


Damn. So, I guess it is worth it... I need to see DATASS on the screen to make a decision.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Hahaha you should record a playthrough for Mass Effect. Be all "I'd tap him, and him, but Kaiden is my real hero! "


Kaidan is my first Bioware love. I wont ever forget him. I want to see his glorious ass in PS3 graphic walk away from me.  Shit will be so cash. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't know if I am going to rebuy it again. I am kinda getting tired of replaying ME2.


You should join the club and do it anyways. What else are you gonna do with that $50?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Kaidan is my first Bioware love. I wont ever forget him. I want to see his glorious ass in PS3 graphic walk away from me.  Shit will be so cash.
> 
> 
> You should join the club and do it anyways. What else are you gonna do with that $50?



buy a new game?

such as saaay dead space 2?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

Both! That's what I'ma be doing then not buying a game in Feb


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

are there any good games coming in february, I am really not keeping up with release dates


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

Hell yeah.. I'm getting both.  

I want to get LE Dead Space 2. Played the demo at SDCC and now, MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 16, 2010)

ME2 PS3 definitely worth it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> are there any good games coming in february, I am really not keeping up with release dates


Alot. One that comes off the top of my head is MvC3.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

interview with BioWare


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 16, 2010)

Screw waiting for a good PC, Mass Effect 2 on the PS3 is where its at.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> are there any good games coming in february, I am really not keeping up with release dates



MAHVEL 3, DUUUUH!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2010)

Got me that new Mass Effect Jacket....yeah I'm a super nerd


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2010)

So I read ME2 PS3 version will play with ME3's "engine"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> MAHVEL 3, DUUUUH!



sorry not interested.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> So I read ME2 PS3 version will play with ME3's "engine"


Looks like it bruh. 



Castiel said:


> interview with BioWare


DEM GRAPHICS.  

I think it's actually looks a bit smoother than PC... but I could be wrong. Not sure.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 18, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sorry not interested.



Obviously, or you would've already known!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 19, 2010)

Turian councillor should have his own maury/jerry springer like show

random skank: who is dude #4 my childs father?

ah yes the 'father' we have dismissed that claim *crowd cheer*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2010)

YAY garrus gonna tap my female shepard =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2010)

good job man

male shepard X tali

female shepard X garrus

are the only real couples


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> good job man
> 
> male shepard X tali
> 
> ...



Yep, that's how I do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2010)

fucking awesome man.

though I had to admit miranda was quite seductive. but tali is just so fucking adorable


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2010)

lol tali
I boinked her and then got her killed
then hooked up with Miranda after that
It's like my romance interest with Tali
NEVER HAPPENED 
Because I got to sleep with Miranda >:3


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2010)

Pfft, Miranda died on mine :3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 19, 2010)

Man, I never lost anyone on any of my playthroughs.  And I still need to finish my playthrough where I romanced Subject Zero.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 19, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> lol tali
> I boinked her and then got her killed
> then hooked up with Miranda after that
> It's like my romance interest with Tali
> ...



she's like the fucking reincarnation of michael jackson.  samara is the only way to go.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2010)

13 playthroughts and Tali dies in 7 atleast
miranda and samara always survive


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

Finished my female Shepard playthrough, everyone survived! YAY


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

samara is a ugly fake titted bitch.

bitch doesn't even put out.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> lol tali
> I boinked her and then got her killed
> then hooked up with Miranda after that
> It's like my romance interest with Tali
> ...


  Not impressed.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> lol tali
> I boinked her and then got her killed
> then hooked up with Miranda after that
> It's like my romance interest with Tali
> ...



I am impressed!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha did Mordin really tell me not to ingest Garrus fluids cause it might cause an allergic reaction? LOL that shit was funny. Guess don't swallow when your human


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

yes mordin said that. 

coolest doctor ever


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2010)

Avian005 said:


> Not impressed.


Dont worry I had dinner with Kelly and hit on Samara too :33


The Boss said:


> I am impressed!



Garrus: So, Commander, let me get this straight. 
Shepard: Alright.
Garrus: You boinked the virgin STD free quarian.
Shepard: Uh huh.
Garrus: She got slightly sick and she "was not fit" for the mission.
Shep: Right.
Garrus: So she died and "feeling guilty" you then had sex with Miranda?
Shep: The safest sex :ho
Garrus: Oh? 
Shep: Dual front airbags and rear impact protection 
Garrus: Impressive!
Shep: I know right. Also, don't use touch your sniper scope. the Yeoman might have used it has a sex aid :/
Garrus: Oh, Kelly 
Shep: Scale itch had to get on here somehow 
Garrus: 

AND THEN GARRUS GREW A BEARD AND THE REAPERS WERE DESTROYED


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha did Mordin really tell me not to ingest Garrus fluids cause it might cause an allergic reaction? LOL that shit was funny. Guess don't swallow when your human


Wait till Garrus tells you he likes to savor the last shot before pop'n the heat sink.  



Axl Low said:


> AND THEN GARRUS GREW A BEARD AND THE REAPERS WERE DESTROYED



GAME OF THE YEARS ALL YEARS.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2010)

^Heard that, was funny. But Mordin's thing made me laugh out loud


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2010)

So' I am playing on the pc, how do I open the console to cheat?


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 20, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> samara is a ugly fake titted bitch.



funny way to spell miranda


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Heard that, was funny. But Mordin's thing made me laugh out loud


He also tells you to beware of... mirco cameras if you romance Miranda/Jacob.  



Agmaster said:


> So' I am playing on the pc, how do I open the console to cheat?


You need too.. uh get a Mod thigie for ME2. Just google it.



Metaphor said:


> funny way to spell miranda


I lol'd.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> funny way to spell miranda



I think miranda is all natural. except for the whole gene mod thing.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Started my pro-human run. Imma get all the Aliens killed. Make Kaidan hate Aliens. Shit will be so cash. Fuck yes, Humanity first.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> I think miranda is all natural. except for the whole gene mod thing.



Oh so natural.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

So I am at work now, but my latest playthrough is filled with dlc annd I just unlocked illium.  What to do first?  Miranda?  Thane?  Samara?  Uhm....no I just want my Liara.  Why must I be stuck here for 4 more hours.  Save me.  Give me ideas.

So far, jac, kas, and zaeed are loyal, overlord's done, tali's being recruited.  Bit of a dick, but I did get my place food and engine stuff.  Oh snap, I gotta buy more fish!!!!  Still haven't talked to that reporter yet.  Everytime I do I just punch her so I am holding back on that.  Maan, I need Kelly to feed my fish.  Can I 'cheat' to get her to that early?  I keep talking and she still won't do it for me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> funny way to spell miranda



You sir just won the internets :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2010)

404 page not found 

Why would someone be against Samara?

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

That reported is fucking annoying, if only there was an option to blow her brains on the walls


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why would someone be against Samara?



she killed my shepard in my normandy, thats enough for me to hate her


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Where is my ME2 demo on the PS3? 


edit: JAN 8TH! FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2010)

HAHAHA chump


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh shit.. I think it's up. BRB. GLORIOUS GRAPHICS.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

100 mins till ME2 demo finish..


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Slow interwebs are slow Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Feels bad man. IDK why my PS3 connection is so slow. Everything else is fast as lightning...


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe it might not be you but PSN servers  Sometimes the traffic is too much.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

PSN has always been slow for me I think. I remember DLing the Heavy Rain demo... and it took around 100 mins...  BUT it maybe the PSN...


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2010)

The longest a demo has taken me is 35 mins  And that was GOW3


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 21, 2010)

> The game's full release on the PS3 will come with *6 hours of bonus DLC *missions including the Lair of the Shadow Broker.



the fuck is this sh1t 
i buyed both of my game where's my bonus ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

My DL canceled and now I have to... re-DL it again from the start.... the fuck PSN. (143 mins now.) Thanks for reminding me why I don't use the PSN.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh shit.. I think it's up. BRB. GLORIOUS GRAPHICS.



I'll grab it tomorrow, along with the Dead Space 2 demo... Can't wait to see the shininess.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully your DL speed is better than mine.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy fucking shit, this demo is taking forever. I can watch a fucking Lord of the rings movie while waiting.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fucking shit, this demo is taking forever. I can watch a fucking Lord of the rings movie while waiting.



Feels bad man. 

I'm still DL'n. 25% done.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 21, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fucking shit, this demo is taking forever. I can watch a fucking Lord of the rings movie while waiting.



short or long version ?
lotr 3 long version is 3 hour 59 minute


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2010)

48% when I got home at 8:30....2 hours? The fuck....

P.S. - Got my N7 jacket, yeah my nerd look is official motherfuckers


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2010)

Now I'm down to 19%... ?


----------



## Jade (Dec 21, 2010)

Never played Mass Effect before...I love it. Still making my female Sheppard.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 21, 2010)

Just when I thought Dead Space 2 was gonna take long. This is almost double the amount of space 




The Boss said:


> Feels bad man. IDK why my PS3 connection is so slow. Everything else is fast as lightning...



Kuwabara Kuwabara


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

2+ hours and I finally reached 54%.


----------



## Jade (Dec 22, 2010)

Finished the demo . It's split into two parts. Never played the PC or Xbox versions but the controls feel fine and the graphics are nice as well.


----------



## DanE (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey since there was no Mass Effect 1 for PS3 does it mean it Mass Effect 2 for Ps3 will have less content for Ps3


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

My first experience with ME , it was kinda meh for me...dunno I didn't like the gameplay but the rpg elements are interesting.


----------



## Sito (Dec 22, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Hey since there was no Mass Effect 1 for PS3 does it mean it Mass Effect 2 for Ps3 will have less content for Ps3



The 'no mass effect 1 for ps3' problem is going to be solved by a chapter book thing that will let you choose all those choices of who lives and yata yata yata.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it just me.. or was PS3 demo of ME2 choppy? Or maybe I've been spending too much time with glorious master race PC.  Anyways, I don't think Imma get it for PS3 anymore.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that was a pretty comprehensive demo. I like the controls, too. I'll probably buy it just because I never got the DLC for the 360 version.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But I'm in the US! [/size]
> 
> THAT'S EVEN WORSE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2010)

now i can finally see whats the big deal about this game..


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 22, 2010)

Heh,I am curious to see the perspective of someone who never played the first game and just now tries the demo for the PS3..


----------



## Riamu (Dec 22, 2010)

^ You can still enjoy 2 greatly but playing the first (which is just as good) will get you fully immersed into the whole franchise.

On another note insanity diffuculty is ridiculously hard...


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks so much better.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Riamu said:


> On another note insanity diffuculty is ridiculously hard...


For serious.... especially on Horizon. I raged quit for a day.  



Kitsukaru said:


> Looks so much better.



One thing I notice was the mouth animation.  It looks better too..._ AND _the shoot and aim was improved.


----------



## Jade (Dec 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,I am curious to see the perspective of someone who never played the first game and just now tries the demo for the PS3..


I never played the first one, but I read up on some of the main things that happen during the game. Hopefully the comic things refreshes my memory on the major issues. But I would like to know all the other smaller choices players got to make.


----------



## Vai (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> For serious.... especially on Horizon. I raged quit for a day.



Horizon ? More like, Hardizon....

.. god , that was lame, but yes, very hard.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Vai said:


> Horizon ? More like, *Hardizon*....
> 
> .. god , that was lame, but yes, very hard.



I read that, thought about Kaidan, and I giggled.


----------



## Vai (Dec 22, 2010)

well, yes I thought about kaidan too..

..while I was getting my ass kicked and he was lurking around the nearby wall


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

He was frozen...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2010)

Infiltrator makes Insanity a breeze, really. Biotic classes have it hardest, especially if you don't take a bonus skill. I think the game would've been more enjoyable if all skills had seperate CD's.


----------



## Vai (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> He was frozen...



Frozen shmozen.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or was PS3 demo of ME2 choppy? Or maybe I've been spending too much time with glorious master race PC.  Anyways, I don't think Imma get it for PS3 anymore.



I didn't play it on Pc and 360 before and I also found it choppy, if the game is like the demo. Well...that isn't a good thing .


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> One thing I notice was the mouth animation.  It looks better too..._ AND _the shoot and aim was improved.



its just an illusion, at first you see his mouth that almost dont even move, but if you look closely, its just because they put a dark brightness on the 360 one and better contrast on the ps3 one, so we almost dont see his mouth, and the image quality is better on the ps3 one...

coincidence ?


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2010)

they should try ps3 vs pc 

i bet pc still wins it


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Vai said:


> Frozen shmozen.


well.. he was fighting something. 




Oxvial said:


> I didn't play it on Pc and 360 before and I also found it choppy, if the game is like the demo. Well...that isn't a good thing .


Good to know I wasn't delusional.... especially after that 4 hr DL. :> 



ichigeau said:


> its just an illusion, at first you see his mouth that almost dont even move, but if you look closely, its just because they put a dark brightness on the 360 one and better contrast on the ps3 one, so we almost dont see his mouth, and the image quality is better on the ps3 one...
> 
> coincidence ?


I think we're on to something here. 

That might be it..  Bioware did say they messed with the lighting to get better visuals.



Muk said:


> they should try ps3 vs pc
> 
> i bet pc still wins it


Yeah. For sure it still does.  _MASTER RACE_.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 22, 2010)

Few things I hope they fix though I don't know if they were a problem in the original: After Lira leaves to get the crew to the escape pods the Subtitles say her final line is from Shepard, a Glitch in the area were you enter Morden's clinic you end up stuck on top of the reception desk and cant get off of, and Finally Morden's hand sticking out of his Data pad... thing (IDK what they call them in the MEU


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2010)

Here you go guys. 

I think I like 360 version better overall (less choppy). PS3 has some nice lighting at times though. So it's really up to personal preference.


I remember playing the PS3 demo and lol'n at Shepard's shadow during the wake up scene in the lab.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Infiltrator makes Insanity a breeze, really. Biotic classes have it hardest, especially if you don't take a bonus skill. I think the game would've been more enjoyable if all skills had seperate CD's.



Infiltrator was hard at the beginning, I had to keep on spamming Incinerate to get rid of the armor.  Later, after I leveled up, things were so easy.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 22, 2010)

Vai said:


> Horizon ? More like, Hardizon....



jesus, vai


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 22, 2010)

Is this game good? Is it worth picking up? Ive never played number 1 but I would like peoples opinions on it...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes.  They're both worth it.  So much re-play value.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you , Does it have online capabilities? or even multiplayer co op or something?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2010)

Mass Effect would be great with Co-op, but no it doesn't.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 23, 2010)

just bought my brother's 360 and mass effect.
I am playing as an adept, named mary Shepard. (fucked up on the spelling)

It is good, but I Fear that when I purchase number 2 in the future that it will play too much like a shooter. which is ghey.

I love the bioware RPG's, as they remind me of D20 system games, and outside of that are collective masterpieces on their own. It saddens me that some of the RPG elements were forgone 

*Also gonna buy*: kotor 1&2, Dragon age 1&2, Fable 1&2.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

I was wandering if it is at all similar to deus ex? 
I used to love them games!
And dang no co op , But thank you very much for all the info guys


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 23, 2010)

Itachinator said:


> I was wandering if it is at all similar to deus ex?
> I used to love them games!
> And dang no co op , But thank you very much for all the info guys



Well, not so much in the way of gameplay or story, but both are good games, so you should be set. It is really hard to not like bioware games, so everything should go well.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Well, not so much in the way of gameplay or story, but both are good games, so you should be set. It is really hard to not like bioware games, so everything should go well.



Ahh okies I think I will try it out 
Thank you very much for the help ,
I hope you have a very nice day


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Infiltrator makes Insanity a breeze, really. Biotic classes have it hardest, especially if you don't take a bonus skill. I think the game would've been more enjoyable if *all skills had seperate CD's.*


Like in part 1 and it was so overpowered.  Insanity would be cake, then.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Mass Effect would be great with Co-op*, but no it doesn't.



Good god no.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 23, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Well, not so much in the way of gameplay or story, but both are good games, so you should be set. It is really hard to not like bioware games, so everything should go well.



If you like d20 that much you should get Temple of Elemental Evil.
 Shit game but with the COM mods it easily becomes the best port  to PC of a pen and paper RPG, the combat is  that good.  You might also want to try Arcanum, horrible combat but one of the best written worlds ever made for a CRPG.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Good god no.



Completely agree.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Good god no.



haha it really wouldn't


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Mass Effect would be great with Co-op, but no it doesn't.



Now I have the Picture of two vanguards crashing into each other and I can not stop laughing.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 24, 2010)

Playing the ME2 demo for ps3 and I'm noticing quite a lot of screen tearing. The graphics aren't improved at all as well. 

Hopefully they fix these things by the time it comes out. 

Edit: I guess I finished it, it froze at a load time. I'll play it again tomorrow on Insanity.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

played PS3 demo

I was dissapoint. hell the jacob meeting scene looked....just like the 360 version hell I don't think it even looked like those videos they released.

graphics are not improved well atleast not really noticeable.

not buying it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

The graphics wont be really that impressive because they are thinking more of ME3 

That is why im not buying it too.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2010)

Im not getting it due to the tearing during cut scenes.  


In other news.....  I found *Shepard's favorite store at the mall *today. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 PS3 Demo Gameplay Part 1.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsz2XYAUSnc[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2 coming soon.

I noticed screen tearing as well, but the gameplay itself looks fantastic and it runs fine. Besides the screen tearing isn't even as bad as Assassin's Creed and it barley bothered me in that game, because the game itself was awesome. Same here.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 24, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im not getting it due to the tearing during cut scenes.
> 
> 
> In other news.....  I found *Shepard's favorite store at the mall *today.
> ...



they're all his favorite store


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKhNPcl-L2c[/YOUTUBE]

PS3 Gameplay Part 2


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2010)

Huh...I noticed that the musical score is off in Part 1 of that video.  A musical cue that happens right when the Collector ship opens fire is delayed several seconds from the PC and 360 version.  I checked a couple other videos, and the same delay happens.  I would think that such an audio error would be caught before release.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

Demo was pretty bad on PS3 and the graphics left a bad taste. Not renting/buying.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 25, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Demo was pretty bad on PS3 and the graphics left a bad taste. Not renting/buying.


Yes I'm new at this franchise and just for the demo I thought was total crap not just the graphs but the gameplay , ME is just meh for me.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Yes I'm new at this franchise and just for the demo I thought was total crap not just the graphs but the gameplay , ME is just meh for me.



Get out.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Yes I'm new at this franchise and just for the demo I thought was total crap not just the graphs but the gameplay , ME is just meh for me.



TBH the demo for PS3 was kinda ...  The only reason why I really enjoyed ME2 as much as I did was because I fucking love ME1. It draws you into the universe.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 26, 2010)

i'll never understand why people would start a series midway through


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 26, 2010)

worth a buy? never played me1 or 2 because i only have a xbox, is this any good?


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

YES YES YES YES

Be sure to play ME1 first, though.  The decisions you make in it import over to ME2.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 26, 2010)

playing ME2 whitout ever finished ME1....

you better not play it at all...



Oxvial said:


> not just the graphs but the gameplay , .



this is an action rpg. *it is not a shooter*, the figthing system play like it but its still an RPG (go play ME1, more rpg element and get you into the story/universe, whitout playing it first there is absolutely no point of playing ME2 and you will get nothing of whats happening and all the reference to the story and the the choice you made in the first game...your choice you made in the first game have an impact on the second one and also the dialogs change depending on wich choice you made in the past or in the previous game)


well if you dont like it you can still go back to other rpg but enjoy boring gameplay of point'n click or turn by turn....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 26, 2010)

well i will never buy a xbox or play a xbox, so ill never play me1 if it isnt ported to ps3


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 26, 2010)

there is pc


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 26, 2010)

i dont like pc gaming except for blizzard games


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

Dexter said:


> well i will never buy a xbox or play a xbox, so ill never play me1 if it isnt ported to ps3



Oh, you don't have an Xbox?  I thought you said you did.  In that case, go ahead and get ME2 for the PS3.  The interactive comic that comes with it will let you make most of the major decisions from ME1.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> YES YES YES YES
> 
> Be sure to play ME1 first, though.  The decisions you make in it import over to ME2.


i thought ps3 allowed you to do a mini intro game and allows you to select options how me1 was suppose to happen


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> i thought ps3 allowed you to do a mini intro game and allows you to select options how me1 was suppose to happen



It just isn't the same. 

You just gotta play the first one legitimately.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> i thought ps3 allowed you to do a mini intro game and allows you to select options how me1 was suppose to happen



Ain't no worries, you're losing nothing. Different decisions taken during ME1 will affect the game only marginally, heck  it doesn't even matter what you do in ME2, the game will still mostly play the same until the final part (it would appear ME3 canon assumes Shepard survived ME2).
Still, ME2 is better than the previous one, as long as you like watching countless cutscenes.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

Wtf Mofo?

mostly the same? WTF mate. The decision you made with characters and who survived and what not has a significant change in ME2. The ragni queen for example you don't get the awesome blue skin to chat with and find out about other awesome stuff 

its far more significant

@the world: i know it ain't the same as playing through it legitimately 

but better than having the vanilla ME2 options. i hate them sooooooo fucking much

i prefer having some sort of options to change the ME2 start options than having to use vanilla ME2 options. It just aint the same


----------



## Mofo (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> Wtf Mofo?
> 
> mostly the same? WTF mate. The decision you made with characters and who survived and what not has a significant change in ME2. The ragni queen for example you don't get the awesome blue skin to chat with and find out about other awesome stuff
> 
> ...


When I say significant I mean something "which affects the plot in a way that leads to a different gameplay". The point you are addressing are merely cosmetical,  no matter  what fate the Council mets by the end of ME1, the game will always be the same, there won't be an army of allied ship rushing the collector base if you saved the council. 

In Morrowind for example some choices prevented you from doing certain things and  lead you to different events.


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing some choices will have greater effects going into ME3.  Wrex uniting the krogan, not getting your Spectre status back if you kill the council and put Udina in charge, the rachni building up, etc.  You see progress in ME2, you don't see results.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 26, 2010)

Mofo said:


> Still, ME2 is better than the previous one, as long as you like watching countless cutscenes.



i dont think so
both have their own strengh and their own weakness

ME have way more fun fighting (ME2 after a while seem only like *i hide behind my pilar while you shoot at me, then i shoot*  even on easy mode you when you enter a room you absolutely have to hide or you will die just by some bullets.... even vs weak enemy on easy....

and personaly, i like the citadel in ME1 way more, i mean the one in ME2 seem more lively but its just 1 floor then you go to a stair and the second floor then a stair then the other floor.....

the first citadel was huge, i remember geting lost manny time playing it for the first time and end up asking avina  and the music was just adding to the mood while you was exploring


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2010)

Wait...are you both saying that ME1's combat is more fun and varied than ME2?

You must have never faced Harbinger, who tosses energy balls that force you out of cover.  You must also never have played as a Vanguard in ME2, using the Charge power to rush up to enemies and knock them back.  Heck, you must not have played as a biotic at all.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

you mean the harbringer you are able to warp and stun infinitely while sniping him to death? yeah he was really 'hard' to deal with


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

Harbinger was such easy sauce. The adds that came with it were more of an issue.

ME1 gave you way more freedom with your powers, thanks to the seperate cooldowns.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 26, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Wait...are you both saying that ME1's combat is more fun and varied than ME2?
> 
> You must have never faced Harbinger, who tosses energy balls that force you out of cover.  You must also never have played as a Vanguard in ME2, using the Charge power to rush up to enemies and knock them back.  Heck, you must not have played as a biotic at all.



and other reason, in ME2 if you play as a biotic or an other class than soldier you have crap weapon or this *3 shot* pistol like that if you upgrade it it can seem like an auto rifle.... first time i played the game i picked this class and the gun were boring (even on the colector ship where you can pick an extra one there was no really interesting one)

in ME1 what ever class you picked you had the assault rifle and the sniper'n shotgun and all (and the gun's acuracy really suck in ME2....)


im not hating on ME2 like i said they both have their strengh ME2 have alot of good side that the first one didint have (especially the way better side mission that almost feel like the real sotry line) but the oposite is true also


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I googled and found out how to mostly cheat in ME2, but now I can't figure out where to look in order to unlock legion immediately.  DO WANT.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> in ME1 what ever class you picked you had the assault rifle and the sniper'n shotgun and all (and the gun's acuracy really suck in ME2....)



Lolwut.

In ME1 dicerolls decided whether you hit a target or not, ME2 actually allows you to aim.

And you can't unlock Legion immediately, he's the last one you get.


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

I deleted my Mass Effect saves by accident 

If anyone of you could upload one of your ME1 saves for me it would be appreciated. 

Preferably one in which Wrex survives, the council is saved and you smexed with Liara.

Will rep multiple times.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

^


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^



Boss           <3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

sometimes I wonder if I should play KOTOR1 and 2


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sometimes I wonder if I should play KOTOR1 and 2



KOTOR 1 is a must play. ?4.49 on steam btw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

I played it before for some hours but never continued. 

is there actually some sort of fan mod scene for the kotor series like for say vampire the masquarade


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sometimes I wonder if I should play KOTOR1 and 2





has most mods

and also has kotor2 mods


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

these mods work on the steam version right? 

don't want to buy it and then discover the steam version doesn't support mods >_>


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

yes they even work on stream version, though i suggest you get a moded exe file. cause loading stream just for the game in a pain in the ass



and search for kotor you'll find the latest updated exe file there.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> Boss           <3


:33



Vegitto-kun said:


> sometimes I wonder if I should play KOTOR1 and 2


This too. I have KOTOR on steam. I got 4 hrs in... then had to reboot my PC, forgot to move the save files... so now IDK man. I like the story so far... but the gameplay didn't age well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never played ME 2,but is it co-op? As in me and my brother can play split-screen.I'd really like to know.


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

nah, its not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2010)

Vai said:


> nah, its not.



Crap! Oh well,thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

On a related note, its a shame most companies think we're all alone and the only way to play with other people is by connecting to the internet, t'is a shame really.

a crapy game can become really entertaining just because you can actually play it with other people in the room.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 27, 2010)

^ I know right. I think it might be a scheme for developers to get more money because if you wanna play with your buddy, you need to own the game, and your buddy needs to own the game, then and only then you guys can co-op/play together.... but online. Fuck that shit.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a damn shame. Alot of great old school games had offline Coop and I always had a blast with my friends and family.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah coop offline was totally awesome, probably the reason why halo was such a success too 

wants back offline coop


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 27, 2010)

Cerberus Daily News said:
			
		

> The galaxy's longest-running game of chess finally came to a close as Dowumon Thunloon of Dekuuna checkmated Victor Kovisk of Luna. A board game of skill developed on 11th-century Earth, chess became popular on the elcor homeworld a few years after humanity was granted an embassy on the Citadel.
> 
> Both players have competed professionally, but Thunloon and Kovisk's legendary 12-year game was "a friendly match" that its extranet followers are sad to see end. "A flower of moves blooming over a decade," wrote one fan. "I remember the first check better than I remember my kid being born," admitted another.
> 
> They may not have to wait long for a rematch: Kovisk warmly congratulated Thunloon on his win, to which the elcor replied, "Pleased acceptance: Thank you very much. Tentative excitement: New game?"


----------



## Wan (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh boy, stormclouds are brewing for PS3 vs 360 fanboy wars with ME2's impending PS3 release... some PS3 troll is on the official Mass Effect forum claiming that ME2's gameplay is similar and inferior to Uncharted 2.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 28, 2010)

Magoichi said:


>



Hahaha..oh wow!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 28, 2010)

Liar Of The Shadow Broker for 200 MS Points on the dashboard time to buy that


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

lair of the shadow broker is actually worth buying its totally awesome


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Oh boy, stormclouds are brewing for PS3 vs 360 fanboy wars with ME2's impending PS3 release... some PS3 troll is on the official Mass Effect forum claiming that ME2's gameplay is similar and inferior to Uncharted 2.


Why can't we all just be friends.  Well, we all know PC wins by default. PS3 and 360 fanboys should be ashamed.  




Magoichi said:


>


 ..... 12 year?


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

PC always wins


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

True, I own all system and PC by far.. is my favorite.  But yeah, they all have their strengths and weakness. I like them all.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

lol what other news does cerberus news has? 

i almost never pay attention to it xD


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

they're taking forever with the second branching dlc. i'm just assuming they stopped work on it until DAII is released.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 28, 2010)

As long as it's good, I'm fine with them taking their time.

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah better than all the crap DA: O got


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> yeah better than all the crap DA: O got


I cry every time I think about it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2010)

I still haven't played Witch Hunt...


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 28, 2010)

did morrigan have the god baby? if not, there's no point in getting it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2010)

PS3 guy here. 

I just played Mass Effect 2 demo and now I'm a believer. 
Not a trace of doubt in my mind. 
I'm in love. 
I'm a believer I couldn't leave her if I tried. 

Shame my PS3 just recently bricked.


----------



## Wan (Dec 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Why can't we all just be friends.  Well, we all know PC wins by default. PS3 and 360 fanboys should be ashamed.







Metaphor said:


> they're taking forever with the second branching dlc. i'm just assuming they stopped work on it until DAII is released.



They probably postponed DLC until after the PS3 release, so no PS3 players would get mad about it not being on the disc.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 28, 2010)

True that.  I don't mind them taking their time, as long as the next DLC is just as good (if not better) as Lair of the Shadow Broker.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> PS3 guy here.
> 
> I just played Mass Effect 2 demo and now I'm a believer.
> Not a trace of doubt in my mind.
> ...


One of us. :33 Make it work time. 

Gets me every time.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 29, 2010)

**fanboys need to learn their place*
​*


ps: lol 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XvLJEWdIT8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone know a link to a ME2 mod site? Shame the nexus doesn't have it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 29, 2010)

I am jealous of their Shepard's...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> ps: lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Not amused  

Tali is awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 30, 2010)

Stop bitching Patty. So unlike you 

no wait


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2010)

might have bought this game if it wasnt priced as new.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Stop bitching Patty. So unlike you
> 
> no wait



 Nice one


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dexter said:


> might have bought this game if it wasnt priced as new.



It's full-priced because it has the 3 DLC mission packs -- a $24.00 value -- included.  It's not just the same game you would get if you bought it for the 360 or PC.


----------



## Masai (Dec 30, 2010)

For anyone who played the 360 version and tried the PS3 demo, are the customization options in the final game the same you find in the PS3 demo?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I like tis game, but after not playing it for couple months I totally don't know what I gotta do and where to go...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Not amused
> 
> Tali is awesome



I a made a promise to The Boss
To troll every Talimancer

YOUR NEXT


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

Resource gathering gets more annoying each playthrough


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> Resource gathering gets more annoying each playthrough



actually it gets easier for me
I just grabs big spikes on each planet and then screw off


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> Resource gathering gets more annoying each playthrough



Play on PC. Never have to mine ever again.  

That mining shit is dildos.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Play on PC. Never have to mine ever again.
> 
> That mining shit is dildos.


This chick is a genius.


----------



## Alien (Dec 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Play on PC. Never have to mine ever again.
> 
> That mining shit is dildos.



Mod or cheat ?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't really consider it a cheat since I already played the game 6-8 times on 360.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2010)

I started to just import my level 60 Soldier to start off with more minerals...if I want to play a different class, then I'll just switch my class.  Saves me a lot of time that I would have spent mining planets.

Shit, I still remember my first play-through...mined so many planets completely bare in the beginning.  When I researched everything I could and still had tons of minerals left over, I raged.  So many credits wasted on probes...not to mention the time I spent.


----------



## Vai (Dec 31, 2010)

Combat is amazing on ME2.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2010)

Vai said:


> Combat is amazing on *the pc* ME2.


It totally is.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought the combat was great, console or PC.

The graphics looked downgraded on PS3 though when I played it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2010)

The combat was greatly improved on in ME2. I don't think they will change much for ME3... but I do hope for some different ability effects at the least. Doubt it though. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Vai (Dec 31, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> It totally is.



I don't like third person shooters on the pc.


----------



## Wan (Dec 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The combat was greatly improved on in ME2. I don't think they will change much for ME3... but I do hope for some different ability effects at the least. Doubt it though. Fucking Bioware.



By ability effects, do you mean whole new abilities?  Well let's see, abilities that were in ME2 that weren't in ME1:

Incinerate
Cryo Blast
Combat Drone
Slam
Dominate
Reave
Shield Drain
Shockwave
Tech Armor
Charge
Adrenaline Rush

And even though Stasis was in ME1 but not ME2, it was re-introduced in Lair of the Shadow Broker (and it's far more useful, IMO).  Also Kasumi introduced the Flashbang Grenade ability.

So I'd say there's a fair chance of Mass Effect 3 featuring even half that amount of new abilities.


----------



## Vai (Dec 31, 2010)

And Inferno Grenade... though I never used it.


----------



## Wan (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, because it costs Element Zero to change your loyalty ability, I just find one good power and stick with it.  Usually that's Barrier -- allows me to take risks and survive close calls more often -- but Stasis is my current favorite because it bypasses shield, armor, and barrier defenses like no other power does.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2010)

I always had excess of Element Zero.


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 31, 2010)

The spectre Lonar Maerun is appearing in the Cerberus Daily News, the last spectre to appear in the Daily News Tela Vasir, was featured in a DLC...is Bioware telling us something?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 1, 2011)

Just finished the game.

Mordus died


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I always had excess of Element Zero.



You must have mined like a mad man  For me it was so scarce


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2011)

you only really need to mine the high yielding planets, the rest isn't worth bothering unless some strange signals are on it, then you could check it out just for that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Just finished the game.
> 
> Mordus died



Did he hold the line?



Vault said:


> You must have mined like a mad man  For me it was so scarce



Actually, I don't really mine for Element Zero...after my second playthrough, I noticed that I always had excess.  For all my playthroughs after that, I never mined for Element Zero again.  I'll pick it up if I see it on a mission though.  Oh, and I import a level 60, so that probably gives me some more at the beginning.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 1, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did he hold the line?



Yeah.

I knew before hand that you can finish the game without a death but I wanted to see how the game would be with my own choices and because things will continue in the third one I don't want to go and change it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

Just bought ME2 and the star wars collection on steam.

am i master race now?


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2011)

You are a god among insects.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2011)

You need to play it first.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Just bought ME2 and the star wars collection on steam.
> 
> am i master race now?



Say goodbye to around 30 hours of your life.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmph, more than that.  Who only plays the game once?  But then again, I'm pretty sure he's played it on 360.  So maybe only once or twice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

oh its more now, I already finished ME2 3 times on 360, ME1 once and now this, mostly to play the game with everybody from the beginning so I can get the cutout script and stuff.

links to game editors and shit plz.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Go get mods. 
2. Acquire Illusive man eyes.
3. ??????
4. Profit!


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

Illusive man's biotic power probably rivals that of Samara  Dem eyes


----------



## Vai (Jan 2, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did he hold the line?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't really mine for Element Zero...after my second playthrough, I noticed that I always had excess.  For all my playthroughs after that, I never mined for Element Zero again.  I'll pick it up if I see it on a mission though.  Oh, and I import a level 60, so that probably gives me some more at the beginning.




Importing any character after finishing the game once always gives 50K in Element Zero, aswell as 50K in the other 3.

I think, at least its my experience.
My 2nd and 3rd character were around level 52-54


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2011)

50k  Fuck you guys. Didnt know


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2011)

Only one more DLC? That's cool. Better than nothing I guess!!!  I <3 the Mass Effect developing team. pek


----------



## Memos (Jan 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> 1. Go get mods.
> 2. Acquire Illusive man eyes.
> 3. ??????
> 4. Profit!



Why does that man have boobs? :33


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why does that man have boobs? :33



Boobs? It's Gyno bruh.


----------



## Kri (Jan 2, 2011)

Ashley/Kaidan DLC, I suspect, though it'll have a hard time competing with Shadow Broker. What is (s)he doing, anyway, other than investigating Shepard? We knew what Liara was up to, so her DLC followed logically, but I don't know what you can do for her/him.

What is the Alliance even doing at the end of _Mass Effect 2_?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Just bought ME2 and the star wars collection on steam.
> 
> am i master race now?



Yes you are.

Now finish it!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Only one more DLC? That's cool. Better than nothing I guess!!!  I <3 the Mass Effect developing team. pek



I hope it's the same quality as Lair of the Shadow Broker.  As long as it's better than FireWalker, I'll be happy.




Kri said:


> What is the Alliance even doing at the end of _Mass Effect 2_?



Denying the existence of Reapers, along with the Council.  And probably trying to get more recruits for the military.  I think there was a news report on the Citadel about how the recruitment rates were lower.  They better get them up before the third game...


----------



## Wan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hackett and Anderson support Shepard, so there's hope for the Alliance yet.

Hey I got an idea for a game.  Post your final build for ME2, and then say how your build would beat the build of the guy above.  I'll start.

Heavy Shockwave
Pull Field
Heavy Charge
Champion
Enhanced Stasis
Incendiary Ammo lvl 1.

Geth Plasma Shotgun
Phalanx Heavy Pistol
Incisor Sniper Rifle
Locust SMG
Arc Projector
Kestrel Armor


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2011)

Their support really helped Shepard in the second game...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 3, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Hackett and Anderson support Shepard, so there's hope for the Alliance yet.
> 
> Hey I got an idea for a game.  Post your final build for ME2, and then say how your build would beat the build of the guy above.  I'll start.
> 
> ...



Pfft
you cant beat a vanguard


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 3, 2011)

Hacket doesn't support you that much. When in ME2 a bunch of civvies destroy your monument, thanks to his influence, they are all free of charges and let go.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Their support really helped Shepard in the second game...






Im hoping the DLC will add to the story.  Alliance DLC would be great. _BUT_ TBH I hope they keep the relationship issue to be resolved in ME3.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I kind of want to see Grissom Academy. Plenty of room to tie in with the books, and Overlord, though I can see that waiting for _Mass Effect 3_. There's also still the issue of the Idenna and Gillian Grayson that's not yet resolved, but I can't imagine that kind of mission lending itself well to the follow-up of Shadow Broker and the last ME2 DLC.

Imagine if it takes place during or after Retribution, and Ashley/Kaidan contacts you for help with a certain internal investigations operation into attacks inside Alliance space and in the Terminus systems...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

> Imagine if it takes place during or after Retribution, and Ashley/Kaidan contacts you for help with a certain internal investigations operation into attacks inside Alliance space and in the Terminus systems...



That's actually what I thought the DLC would be if it's Alliance related.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Kasumi


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

She grew on me. She sort of felt half done the first time I got her, but each time after I liked her more and more. Even more when I used her successfully on part of the last mission.



The Boss said:


> That's actually what I thought the DLC would be if it's Alliance related.


Great minds... 

I hope they continue to toy with new mechanics, like the chase scene in Shadow Broker. So awesome to be surprised by something like that.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

^ Yeah that chase was mid blowing considering _BIOWARE_ made it.  Usually it's just face animations, and then you fight.  

Kasumi is pretty cool. I like it that she has a personality.... dem folks at Bioware is really good at that.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish they would have let us evaluate Spectre candidates like Nihlus did with Shepard. I kind of wanted to nominate Garrus as one, but now that you may not even be a Spectre, that's probably difficult.

Or Conrad Verner. 

What he lacks in any discernible talent he makes up in dedication. 

And I just saw that Nihlus was voiced by Alastair Duncan.  Epic name.


----------



## Vai (Jan 3, 2011)

Kri said:


> And I just saw that Nihlus was voiced by Alastair Duncan.  Epic name.



Really ?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Kri said:


> And I just saw that Nihlus was voiced by *Alastair Duncan*.  Epic name.



That name gave me a boner.


----------



## Wan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hacket doesn't support you that much. When in ME2 a bunch of civvies destroy your monument, thanks to his influence, they are all free of charges and let go.
> 
> //HbS



From: Major Caleb Antella

To: Admiral Steven Hacket [sic]

Subject: Taking Action on Commander Shepard's return.

Sir,

We've confirmed sightings of Commander Shepard on Omega, and that the Commander is now working for the terrorist organization Cerberus. Several Alliance officials have let it be known that they consider it crucial that we interrogate humanity's first Spectre on his/her apparent desertion of the Alliance and the Citadel. If we bring Shepard in now, we can gather an account of the Commander's past two years without being pressured by the galactic media to leak potentially sensitive data. In light of this, I am officially requesting that you rescind your orders against Alliance contact with Shepard.

Rest assured our department is dedicated to the Commander's safety. Provided that Shepard is cooperative in furnishing us with a detailed report of his/her previous whereabouts and current work for Cerberus, we anticipate releasing him/her from Alliance Custody no later than five to seven months from acquisition.

Respectfully awaiting your reply,

Major Antella

Department of Internal Naval Affairs


From:Admiral Steven Hackett

To: Major Caleb Antella

Subject: Re: Taking Action on Commander Shepard's Return

Major Antella:

Request denied.

Hackett


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

if the next DLC is alliance related I hope you can kill little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> if the next DLC is alliance related I hope you can kill little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy



l o l . . .  fat chance.


----------



## Wan (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would I want to kill him if he's already dead?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

You get a 2nd chance to Kill Ashley.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 3, 2011)

new DLC: ashley gets tentacle raped by blasto the hanar spectre

DLC of the year all years :ho

ashley is too self righteous,morinth kills you, samara has her code ,miranda has a nice body but too stuck up,jack is sinead o connor with tats and kaidan looks a bit like a man

tali is pretty cool and dem hips 

kasumi is also pretty awesome, useful in combat , I liked her mission and she is pretty funny. only problem is she wants the priiiize


----------



## Wan (Jan 3, 2011)

Please, explain how Ashley is self-righteous.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 3, 2011)

her bitching about you being with cerberus (ok everyone else did as well but I don't like ashley so there ) , should've been a pimp slap option, must have forgotten who she was talking to


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

Especially after she called Shepard a God. 


Kaidan is far superior. He isn't delusional.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

so now that I tried out ME2 on the pc and found out that it runs pretty nice.

give me the goodies like those editor and mods and shit.

wonder if you could edit garrus's body with presley's head and romance him.

:ho


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to be master race too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

then buy the PC version :ho

I think I will have to lower the resolution though, it runs pretty smooth but it sloooows down with explosions and shit.

need new PC naow


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

One of us. 

My PC can run ME2 on max setting with no tearing. Feels good man.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 3, 2011)

Same here Boss.

Mass Effect 1 has a shit ton of screen tearing on my PC though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> From: Major Caleb Antella
> 
> To: Admiral Steven Hacket [sic]
> 
> ...



He helped you once.  I would like to see the Alliance try to arrest Shepard.  Not only would they fail (and probably all get killed, I mean regular soldiers trying to bring in Shepard for questioning?), but they would have to operate in the Terminus System.  They have no authority there.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Hackett is so awesome. I miss working with him.  ..... fucking Cerberus.


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

You should try bringing Legions to Tali's mission.  I try to bring people who "dislike" each other onto certain missions to see what I can get. :33


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

Tali's loyalty mission I've done with him. It's awesome how much more you learn about how certain people feel about geth when he's there. I've never left Tali unrecruited until after you get Legion though... I've never left anyone unrecruited for that long.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

You should try it... I had a game where I left Grunt in his tube.  .. and let him out after the game ends and he still talks as if we hadn't gone through the suicide mission yet. Goddamnit _Bioware_.. so lazy.


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

Supposedly if you do Shadow Broker before you do the suicide mission it still talks like you finished.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

So lazy. Kojima wouldn't let that shit slide. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Kri said:


> Supposedly if you do Shadow Broker before you do the suicide mission it still talks like you finished.


It's crap you can only bring her to your ship once.  What bs is this?


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

She's a busy woman.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the answer here is that Bioware is lazy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 4, 2011)

Being a new Shadow Broker, she's an extremely busy woman. Lots of operatives. Lots of sandwiches to make.

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

I would gladly have my Simon Phoenix Shepard go to her lair and make her sandwiches.


----------



## Wan (Jan 4, 2011)

Kri said:


> Supposedly if you do Shadow Broker before you do the suicide mission it still talks like you finished.



No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't tried it before the suicide mission yet, but 'tis what I've read, that it doesn't change dialog irrespective of your progress on other missions.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2011)

The first time I went through Lair of the Shadow Broker, I did it before the suicide mission.  There is nothing different.  At least, not that I noticed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2011)

Played this for the first time at a friend's house.  Got a few hours in then deleted the file since my Shepherd was too ugly to be allowed to live

Gonna wait for PS3 before I give it a fully serious playthrough


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 4, 2011)

Kri said:


> I haven't tried it before the suicide mission yet, but 'tis what I've read, that it doesn't change dialog irrespective of your progress on other missions.



It's a small line; When you invite Liara up to your cabin, she says that you'll go into the Collector base instead of facing the Reapers. Same thing really, make the best of this time before it's too late, yatta, yatta, yatta.


----------



## Wan (Jan 4, 2011)

Kri said:


> I haven't tried it before the suicide mission yet, but 'tis what I've read, that it doesn't change dialog irrespective of your progress on other missions.



I've read that it does affect the dialogue of Liara and Shepard's dinner afterward.  And the Shadow Broker doesn't comment on using the Normandy's IFF to go capture the Collector base/scavenge the remains.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2011)

You deserve a punch to the face if you chose her


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope a reaper lands on ash in ME3 while she is giving a speech

I hope this reaper has a troll face shape


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't have to deal with Ashley anymore. 


Also why isn't Garrus pictured in panel 2? So much bull.


----------



## iPodGremlin (Jan 5, 2011)

I love this game. Beat this 4 times, and it never got boring....Paragon/Renegade switch FTW.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 5, 2011)

Never played this game but have heard alot of good things.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

well maybe you should play it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Played this for the first time at a friend's house.  Got a few hours in then deleted the file since my Shepherd was too ugly to be allowed to live
> 
> Gonna wait for PS3 before I give it a fully serious playthrough


If you really want to get the full game... get a PC version. Console version is poorer by default. And I've just compared graphics from my PC and my PS3 (DEMO) - PC looks better. Both checked out on a 24'' 16:9 screen.

//HbS


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly you really gotta play ME1, just the idea of skipping out 1/3 of the story is really unthinkable to me plus there are so many things that happen in that game that there will no doubt be huge things to come out of it in ME3.  Seriously the fact that ME2 is coming out on the PS3 is cool and all but the fact that they don't give you ME1 makes me really depressed.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Honestly you really gotta play ME1, just the idea of skipping out 1/3 of the story is really unthinkable to me plus there are so many things that happen in that game that there will no doubt be huge things to come out of it in ME3.  Seriously the fact that ME2 is coming out on the PS3 is cool and all but the fact that they don't give you ME1 makes me really depressed.



True, a comic won't replace the game. But since Microsoft owns ME1, there's no way in hell they'll ever allow it on PS3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2011)

Just play it on PC...I'm sure that most of the PS3 owners have access to a PC that can handle Mass Effect.  I mean, my friends laptop which is about three years old can run Mass Effect.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just beat it yesterday. Nothing to do anymore.

Jacob is the only one who died, I knew I shoulda picked Tali but shes one a my favs, didnt want her to die.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2011)

if you're talking about the vents, she wouldn't die


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Shoulda picked Legions for the vents.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked Samara to lead my team once....bitch got Tali killed.  I chuckled, though because I had just bagged her.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Samara is not the choice for leading.  I always pick Garrus, Miranda, or Jacob


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> If you really want to get the full game... get a PC version. Console version is poorer by default. And I've just compared graphics from my PC and my PS3 (DEMO) - PC looks better. Both checked out on a 24'' 16:9 screen.
> 
> //HbS



Why do people _always_ insist on bringing this up? It's bugging the hell out of me. Yes, okay, *some* PCs can make games look better than their console counterparts but so what? That doesn't make console versions poorer by default, not by a long shot. As far as I'm concerned, the only genre of games that should be played only on PCs are RTS games... Anything else is perfectly fine on consoles.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Because PC people have superiority complexes


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 6, 2011)

Just recently played this for the first time.

Fun as hell, can't wait for the 18th so i can get my copy.
(and luckly i don't have to switch disks)


----------



## Kri (Jan 6, 2011)

It really is _immeasurably_ inconvenient to stop playing _once_ over the course of _twenty hours_ to walk 5 feet and swap discs. You dodged a bullet, I'd say.


----------



## Vai (Jan 6, 2011)

you can try to chance the disk with your feet for extra challenge.


----------



## Kri (Jan 6, 2011)

I did it once with a broom stick.

I've never felt lazier.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 6, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> if you're talking about the vents, she wouldn't die





The Boss said:


> Shoulda picked Legions for the vents.



Yeah I know that now, and my gut was telling me to pick her or Legion...

At least I picked Garrus to lead the team, and Samara for the forcefield. Not bad for a mofo on his first playthrough, only one dead guy.

But I fucking owned the collector base with ease, Warped all them Protheans


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 7, 2011)

Kri said:


> I did it once with a broom stick.
> 
> I've never felt lazier.



I don't know whether to be disgusted or amazed by that...

Honestly, I don't see what the big deal with changing the disc is.  I mean, I get up to go to the bathroom more often than I change the disc.  Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't know whether to be disgusted or amazed by that...
> 
> Honestly, I don't see what the big deal with changing the disc is.  I mean, I get up to go to the bathroom more often than I change the disc.  Not that big of a deal.



Its so PS3 fanboys can go "LOLORZ 360 SUCKS LOLOLOLOLOL CHANGING DISCS COMPLETELY DESTROY THE GAME FOR ME EVEN THOUGH I DID IT LIKE 4 TIMES IN FF7"


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

Kri said:


> It really is _immeasurably_ inconvenient to stop playing _once_ over the course of _twenty hours_ to walk 5 feet and swap discs. You dodged a bullet, I'd say.



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 7, 2011)

Fucking console wars...


----------



## Kri (Jan 7, 2011)

360 fans and PS3 fans will often fight each other defending companies that don't care about them. Both will think little of the Wii, its fans, and its popularity. PC gaming supremacists will point and laugh among their proud peers, dwindling in number amid rampant piracy.

When this generation is retro, everyone will reminisce of all platforms and exclusives fondly, their hatred stayed for whatever platforms the future brings. Lather, rinse, repeat.

We've all been around long enough to know that this isn't the first we've seen it, and there will never be a last. People will always find something to fight about; if not consoles, genres, developers, settings, _et cetera_.

Human nature, and such.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2011)

Kri said:


> 360 fans and PS3 fans will often fight each other defending companies that don't care about them. Both will think little of the Wii, its fans, and its popularity. PC gaming supremacists will point and laugh among their proud peers, dwindling in number amid rampant piracy.
> 
> When this generation is retro, everyone will reminisce of all platforms and exclusives fondly, their hatred stayed for whatever platforms the future brings. Lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 8, 2011)

only person i lost on my first run was jack. couldn't break up her bitch fight with miranda, because i wasn't enough of a white knight or an asshat.

i think i may play again and get like 5 people killed for dramatic effect.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2011)

I think you could regain her loyalty later, after you gain more Paragon/Renegade points if you couldn't keep both of them happy during their fight.  Just get more points and talk to the one you angered later.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Shoulda picked Legions for the vents.



This, and this 



Deathgun said:


> Just recently played this for the first time.
> 
> Fun as hell, can't wait for the 18th so i can get my copy.
> (and luckly i don't have to switch disks)



Really doesnt make the game any better  Its literally putting a disk out and putting another. You act as if its a strenous activity.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually the switch disc kinda bother me because the beginning and the end was in disc 1 and everything else was in Disc 2. Shit started to really suck when I switch back and forth between characters... but eh, _whatever_. I hope ME3 is 3 disc.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Shoko i have had enough of your disingenuous assertions


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

... will it make you happy to know.. I just found out I had a playthrough in ME1 where I didn't romance anyone.. and I was playing FemShep. 

What the fuck was I thinking.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats really weird :rofl Its as if ME forces your to romance  How did you do that?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

No fucking clue man.  How did I ever resist Kaidan.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you sure you were female Sherp ?  

Lol Wrex


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah... I'm pretty sure. I only have one male runthough and that's with Default MaleShep.  

I never got the option to signal Ash to kill Wrex in any of my playthrough. I wonder what you have to do to get that.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

It makes sense, i cant play as female shep at all  I have zero playthroughs as a female. It also becomes weird i stop. 

I never got that option either, the fact that Shepard actually joins in is just


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

When I first started ME1 I wanted to play as male (cuz female character sucks blah blah blah) but my buddy told me I _WILL_ want to play as female. I don't know about you but I shed a tear of joy at the end of ME1 because playing as female didn't suck for once.  It was_ GLORIOUS_. 

I know man... that's just evil.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Its the romancing part which might get awkward  I like talking to Garrus and the more you talk...

No way im not doing it


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it. Do it.  

You know you want him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

I do  I totally do.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

How can you resist. Look at that sex face.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Im not gonna awaken Grunt  And wont activate Legion


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never played as a female... Just... The game draws you in and I just can't do it. lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats exactly what i mean  The game always does that


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 9, 2011)

any of yall came on to Samara? funniest sh!t ever yo.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> Thats exactly what i mean  The game always does that


Garrus over DATASS.... nah can't do it.

Sh!t Leara looks damn good in the shadow broker. Funnything. I never sexed any of them but the game GAVE me ashley lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried  She wasnt having none of it


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> I tried  She wasnt having none of it



She backpeddled for a few seconds. I love that. She was more nervous then Tali LOL


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Its been centuries since she's been tapped  She should have just let it happen


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im not gonna awaken Grunt  And wont activate Legion



I can understand grunt

but legion is epic.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Its another playthrough, so you know. Im mixing it up abit


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

Just sell Legions to Cerberus. You get 20k creds or somethng.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

Pfft 20k ?  Thats nothing. I can get that easy.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

Or maybe it was 200k creds .... 

What ever it is, it's a lot of money..


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

200k  Im tempted but no Legion is awesome. Im only doing this to make sure that his in ME3 :ho But i would rage if the Normandy 2 blows up at the start


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably will need a Normandy 3 though, bigger ship for a bigger crew.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2011)

I really should have kept the collector base  The Normandy 3 would be pimping


----------



## Vai (Jan 9, 2011)

Pimp my Normandy ?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

People keep telling me that all surviving members from ME1 and ME2 will be party members for ME3. I hope they will be permanent party members and not something like Shadow Broker where we can only play with them at certain points... because RPG. What is the point of that.


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't know that you have to go through the omega 4 relay as soon as  it's possible or the normandy crew members start dying 

WRYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> People keep telling me that all surviving members from ME1 and ME2 will be party members for ME3. I hope they will be permanent party members and not something like Shadow Broker where we can only play with them at certain points... because RPG. What is the point of that.



I seriously doubt that.  Probably a selection of ME1 and ME2 characters.

I _do_ expect to see all the 'romancable' characters as party members.  We'll see though, that's already a pretty large list.  And since in theory most of them could die they need to have some strictly ME3 characters.


----------



## Wan (Jan 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> I didn't know that you have to go through the omega 4 relay as soon as  it's possible or the normandy crew members start dying
> 
> WRYYYYYYYYYYY



Because consequences.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, starting my ME2 completionist runthrough.  Any suggestions?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I seriously doubt that.  Probably a selection of ME1 and ME2 characters.
> 
> I _do_ expect to see all the 'romancable' characters as party members.  We'll see though, that's already a pretty large list.  And since in theory most of them could die they need to have some strictly ME3 characters.


That's what I think too.. but who knows what Bioware would do. Im just scared they will do it like Shadow broker... you know. I want full permanent (unless dead) party members throught ME3... don't take anyone away.  



EvilMoogle said:


> Okay, starting my ME2 completionist runthrough.  Any suggestions?


Play female, lead Jacob on. Tell him you're leaving him for Garrus. Watch Jacob call Garrus a cuttlebone.  

.. oh and save collector's base. Think of the effect it's gonna have on your game just as much as the effect of killing or saving the council.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

I could never be a scumbro to Garrus, he is my brobro.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 9, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think you could regain her loyalty later, after you gain more Paragon/Renegade points if you couldn't keep both of them happy during their fight.  Just get more points and talk to the one you angered later.



jack's loyalty mission was the last one i did, so there wasn't any time.  i've played like 4 times since then, and now i'm tired of having everyone live. i kinda want to off some of these fuckers.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Okay, starting my ME2 completionist runthrough.  Any suggestions?



Kill everyone. In fact, go play ME1 first and make sure nobody survives that either.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Metaphor (Jan 9, 2011)

i never kill npc's like shiala or that asari on virmire.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


>



           .


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, so I just completed ME2 about an hour ago.

This just my opinion, but I have to say that I'm utterly amazed that Bioware, over the course of 2 games, have created a sci-fi universe far more interesting, compelling and with more depth than the ones either "Star Wars" or "Star Trek" have managed to cobble together over the course of decades.

This is just an amazing game. In the right hands it could also make an amazing movie trilogy. 

As far as the 3rd game goes...

The only carry over squad members I really hope make it to the second game are Garrus, cause he's one of my all-time favorite characters. Legion, cause he's one of my new-time favorite characters. Tali (I'll just quote Joker on that one, "Well, I've always liked Tali, so let's just move on."). And Mordin. I actually didn't like Mordin at first, mainly cause of his role in the Genophage, but once he gets down to his reasons for it, and addressing his own feelings and search for meaning about it all, his character really grew on me. 

The rest I can take or leave. I wouldn't mind getting Liara back on the crew. In fact, I'd rather have her over Samara. Samara just never really did anything for me, and her personality was kind of bland. I feel the same about Grunt. I would prefer Wrex if given the option.

I still have to go back through and get full completion on a second play through. I got Jack and Thane killed at the end of my first game. Gonna rectify that this time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

> This just my opinion, but I have to say that I'm utterly amazed that Bioware, over the course of 2 games, have created a sci-fi universe far more interesting, compelling and with more depth than the ones either "Star Wars" or "Star Trek" have managed to cobble together over the course of decades.



I wholeheartedly agree  The mythology in ME is amazing simple as. Its very rich and like you said compelling. The mythology is almost as rich and diverse as the Dr who mythology.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Heh, I have to agree. I wasn't much of a sci fi space fan until Mass Effect rolled around. It tickles me in all the right areas.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

Vault said:


> I wholeheartedly agree  The mythology in ME is amazing simple as. Its very rich and like you said compelling. The mythology is almost as rich and diverse as the Dr who mythology.



Emphasis on the *almost*.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> As far as the 3rd game goes...
> 
> The only carry over squad members I really hope make it to the second game are Garrus, cause he's one of my all-time favorite characters. Legion, cause he's one of my new-time favorite characters. Tali (I'll just quote Joker on that one, "Well, I've always liked Tali, so let's just move on."). And Mordin. I actually didn't like Mordin at first, mainly cause of his role in the Genophage, but once he gets down to his reasons for it, and addressing his own feelings and search for meaning about it all, his character really grew on me.
> 
> ...



I think all the characters of your squad that made it thru ME2 will be in ME3, Unless they plan on destroying the normandy again. I think there will be new characters of course as well as new ones to replace ones that died.

They may even have a few new love interest or they may open it up for all the romancable characters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> I think all the characters of your squad that made it thru ME2 will be in ME3, Unless they plan on destroying the normandy again. I think there will be new characters of course as well as new ones to replace ones that died.
> 
> They may even have a few new love interest or they may open it up for all the romancable characters.



Some might move on to more important things.  Grunt could go work with Wrex in uniting the Krogan.  Mordin might be more useful researching than being on the ship.  Likely as not Zaeed will wander off to a different bounty.

But looking at just romance characters:
- Liara T'Soni
- Ashley Williams or Kaidan Alenko
- Garrus Vakarian
- Jack
- Jacob Taylor
- Miranda Lawson
- Tali'Zorah vas Neema
- Thane

That's 8 characters already, even with DLC ME2 only had 12 so that's not a lot of room for more.  Add to that the fact that if you play your cards right only the ME1 characters might be alive for you, presumably you'll need some new characters.

Ship's going to be mighty crowded if they don't expand it.  Personally I'm hoping for a capital class ship for the Normandy-3


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm just hoping that this little conversation option  is there.


     Ahh yes, "Reapers"  

Ahh yes, "Reapers"                

Ahh yes, "Reapers"


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Emphasis on the *almost*.



But ofcourse, It could never be as rich as Dr who  I know already


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> I think all the characters of your squad that made it thru ME2 will be in ME3, Unless they plan on destroying the normandy again. I think there will be new characters of course as well as new ones to replace ones that died.
> 
> They may even have a few new love interest or they may open it up for all the romancable characters.


I personally think that there shouldn't be a new crew member in Mass Effect 3. I have enough of solving crew member problem in Mass Effect 2. 

Mass Effect 3 should focus on gathering ally for final battle against Reaper and the reveal about the true nature of reaper. romance and other thing should wait until you save the galaxy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I somehow want wrex romance in ME3

doesn't female shep get mating requests after beating grunts loyalty mission?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I somehow want wrex romance in ME3
> 
> doesn't female shep get mating requests after beating grunts loyalty mission?



Vegitto confirmed for homo. :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Vegitto confirmed for homo. :ho



Its wrex.

wrex and garrus are so manly they turn straight men gay.

now that would be a epic move for bioware.

wrex only romanceable with male shep


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its wrex.
> 
> wrex and garrus are so manly they turn straight men gay.
> 
> now that would be a epic move for bioware.


Well shit. You do have a point there.  



> wrex only romanceable with male shep


Guess my Shepard will be getting a sex change.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder what wrex sounds while boning shep

shepard
wrex
shepard
wrex
shepard
wrex

the boss: oooh yeaaaah


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

Thread is now too homo for my liking


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

im no homo but I would laugh my ass of if there is a gay shep romance.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)

That would tarnish Shepard's manliness T__T


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Shepard is not gay. Deal with it.  

Liara is not female.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally find it sexist.

there is lesbian sex but no homo.

why cant homo shep be badass too


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Because media controversial. 

If Mass Effect wasn't as mainstream as it is now, male shepard would be taking it up the ass every second.... but that's a different story. 

Also, their excuse for lesbians is that Liara is not female, but an alien. 

Whatever, I don't really care as long as we don't have any homo dwarfs in space I'm ok with this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

admit it you loved those shep X garrus pics >_>


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

I just think they are lulzy and trolly worthy. If you mean I really enjoy it.. then I have done my job right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I just think they are lulzy and trolly worthy. If you mean I really enjoy it.. then I have done my job right.



you lie, you cant fool me :ho


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Some might move on to more important things.  Grunt could go work with Wrex in uniting the Krogan.  Mordin might be more useful researching than being on the ship.  Likely as not Zaeed will wander off to a different bounty.
> 
> But looking at just romance characters:
> - Liara T'Soni
> ...


Capital class would be major. EDI Projecting herself as a female hologram. I just wonder what the time span will be between game. Between 1 & 2 was 2 years. I know we see the reapers at the end but. To be able to see the milkyway in full view means they was still millions and millions of light years away. Might take em some time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm guessing maybe 6 months.  If that.

And yeah, I want the Normandy-3 to be able to fight something like Sovereign one-on-one.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> I personally think that there shouldn't be a new crew member in Mass Effect 3. I have enough of solving crew member problem in Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Mass Effect 3 should focus on gathering ally for final battle against Reaper and the reveal about the true nature of reaper. romance and other thing should wait until you save the galaxy.



I see your point.

Rachni... Urdnots... Cerberus... Alliance... Salarians... Turians... Batarians maybe? Geth... Asari...


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> I see your point.
> 
> Rachni... Urdnots... Cerberus... Alliance... Salarians... Turians... Batarians maybe? Geth... Asari...


you forget quarian and other alien species like Elcor and Hanar also need some love


EvilMoogle said:


> I'm guessing maybe 6 months.  If that.
> 
> And yeah, I want the Normandy-3 to be able to fight something like Sovereign one-on-one.


that would be over kill. Normandy is a stealth ship, if a stealth ship could beat a reaper one on one, reaper wouldn't a threat.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm guessing maybe 6 months.  If that.
> 
> And yeah, I want the Normandy-3 to be able to fight something like Sovereign one-on-one.



Can you imagine that? The Normandy-3, a massive Dreadnought of immense power - the original stealth capabilities of the previous models obviously being scrapped in preference for vastly increased firepower - that acts like a flagship for the war against the Reapers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, that's it.  A single stealth ship isn't very useful anymore (maybe use the Normandy-2 as a "shuttle" to get the party in to fight the Reaper-prime at the end).  More important is a symbol, and that's what a flagship is.

Something that can show up and fight back and lead the <humans or allied races depending on your choices> in the fight against the Reapers.

Of course, there is a practical question of what can be built in the time remaining (unless they say "Oh the Normandy-3 was already under construction by <the council/Cerberus> during Mass Effect 2" or the likes), but that could always be scrapped in favor of some warm fuzzy "everyone pitched in and worked super hard to build this."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> you forget quarian and other alien species like Elcor and Hanar also need some love
> 
> that would be over kill. Normandy is a stealth ship, if a stealth ship could beat a reaper one on one, reaper wouldn't a threat.



the normandy 3 would still lose in the end.

defeating one while there are hundreds will still end up with you dead thanks to the large numbers unless unless you have something like chouginga gurren lagann had but with thalix cannons.

[YOUTUBE]cvn9zCg4hi0[/YOUTUBE]

start from 05:19

something like that shooting reapers in the past present and future and dimensions

reapers solves.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 10, 2011)

the thalix cannon was powerful enough to destroy that collector ship. 
And that ship was HUGE compared to the Normandy SR-2.

But a huge battle focused Normandy  makes me think of a Battle Cruiser from Homeworld 2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2011)

More like the Ion Frigate.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I lolled

[YOUTUBE]a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

What the shit indeed.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> More like the Ion Frigate.
> 
> //HbS



I don't think the Normandy is Frigate sized.

Then again the scale of the larger ship in Homeworld are Immense.

Edit: And now that we're talking about that, should there be any space battles?
Hopefully they will be a epic as Homeworld space battles.


Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled
> 
> [YOUTUBE]a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I lolled again

[YOUTUBE]P5B7yhw6534[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled again
> 
> [YOUTUBE]P5B7yhw6534[/YOUTUBE]



Holy sh!t LOL wow


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

left4lol said:


> you forget quarian and other alien species like Elcor and Hanar also need some love


No doubt. What about the Volus and... The keepers... Keepers, reapers.. lol


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled again
> 
> [YOUTUBE]P5B7yhw6534[/YOUTUBE]



oh wow....  I spilled my tea. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2011)

> you forget quarian and other alien species like Elcor and Hanar also need some love


Blasto the Hanar Spectre?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm. I predict Cerberus may be able to scavenge something from the Collector ship wreckage, regardless of whether you destroyed it or not.


----------



## left4lol (Jan 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> Blasto the Hanar Spectre?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> Blasto the Hanar Spectre?


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 11, 2011)

blasto is the true biotic god




edit: oh wow, its an actual publicity on the citadel ? i didint know that
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwfH9oHOzRQ[/YOUTUBE]

ahh, bioware


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 11, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


4th or 5th playthrough, my Legion got carried away by the swarm saying "error, error" that's never happened before


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2011)

Same shit happened to Jack on mine :ho You should let him take the vents


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled again
> 
> [YOUTUBE]P5B7yhw6534[/YOUTUBE]



BWAHAHAHA :rofl  

Im actually crying


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2011)

Delta Shell said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 4th or 5th playthrough, my Legion got carried away by the swarm saying "error, error" that's never happened before



Damn, that sucks.  I like Legion...I only wish I could have gotten him sooner.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 11, 2011)

Legion is a thoro character. When you talk to him and find out about..


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Reaper Body they were promised to be given by the Reapers.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

wha-wha what the shit~!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Legion is a thoro character. When you talk to him and find out about..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Casey Hudson said the Geth will play a big part in ME3 either you killed Legions or not. So I think it's best to keep him alive... but it wont matter because if you killed Legions in ME2 I'm pretty fucking sure they will just replace Legions with another Geth that's been recolored to look different.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Casey Hudson said the Geth will play a big part in ME3 either you killed Legions or not. So I think it's best to keep him alive... but it wont matter because if you killed Legions in ME2 I'm pretty fucking sure they will just replace Legions with another Geth that's been recolored to look different.



I just hope the Quarians don't try to reclaim thier planet.... Cause the geth will be at full strength.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

The Quarians will probably ally with Geth.


Or maybe it will be Shepard who makes that decision.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

To me Legion's Loyalty mission had perhaps the biggest choice in ME2.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> To me Legion's Loyalty mission had perhaps the biggest choice in ME2.



Hmm... The Paragon route for that basically guarantees you a temporary alliance with a vastly more powerful Geth army. I wonder how they'd do against the Reapers...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

Reaper > Geth.

But at the same time a race that can customize themselves for combat and who's reproductive rate is essentially only limited to the materials at hand?  Sounds like a great source of shock troops to me.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 11, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Damn, that sucks.  I like Legion...I only wish I could have gotten him sooner.



I usually do but I actually played this play through trying to kill people off but didn't realise that was gonna happen to Legion a character I like. LOL

Also, WHAT THE SHIT?? Lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2011)

in my 13th and most recent playthrough
only samara and miranda survived
then i did their loyality missions :33


----------



## Awesome (Jan 11, 2011)

We better have Blasto as a teammate in ME3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2011)

But we had a Drell in ME2, and Drells works for the big stupid jelly fish. So therefor it was like having one as your party member in ME2.

PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Reaper > Geth.
> 
> But at the same time a race that can customize themselves for combat and who's reproductive rate is essentially only limited to the materials at hand?  Sounds like a great source of shock troops to me.



But Reapers are far from unbeatable... There's that dead Reaper in Mass Effect 2 and, if I'm not mistaken, the damage indicated it fought something and lost. It was the same design as Sovereign, too... And we know how much it took to bring that one down.

So considering the Reapers are effectively sentient technology, I reckon the Geth have a better chance of beating the Reapers than anyone else. Perhaps they can pull an Independence Day and create a virus that disables the Reapers en masse. Or perhaps they could rewrite the programming of some Reapers and essentially control them directly.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2011)

That Reaper is dead and yet it can still kill people. 

These things are damn dangerous. 

Reaper ghosts killin' you in yo sleep.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2011)

That Reaper is dead and yet it can still kill people. 

These things are damn dangerous. 

Reaper ghosts killin' you in yo sleep.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> But Reapers are far from unbeatable... There's that dead Reaper in Mass Effect 2 and, if I'm not mistaken, the damage indicated it fought something and lost. It was the same design as Sovereign, too... And we know how much it took to bring that one down.



Regarding this, did we ever get closure on what or who exactly destroyed that reaper?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought it fucked with Aria when she had Patriarch backing her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

I always assumed the dead reaper was one killed by the promethians (er, whatever they were called, can't be arsed to look it up) way back in the previous cycle.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

That was what I thought, but the protheans were destroyed 50.000+ years ago, the Reaper was destroyed _only_ 37.000 years ago.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> But Reapers are far from unbeatable...



Did you see how many reapers there were? It took the entire citadel fleet encluding the turians, Alliance etc etc. to take down one reaper. LOL


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 11, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Did you see how many reapers there were? It took the entire citadel fleet encluding the turians, Alliance etc etc. to take down one reaper. LOL



it took 1 shepard to kill an uncomplete one
whit 2 useless party member of course


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Did you see how many reapers there were? It took the entire citadel fleet encluding the turians, Alliance etc etc. to take down one reaper. LOL



It's always like that... The Reapers aren't much different from the Borg and they got pussified before they were wiped out. Where one Borg ship could defeat the entire Starfleet, er, fleet... It eventually came to be that one Starfleet ship, after being upgraded with Borg tech and technology from three decades in the future, could pretty much bitchslap every Borg vessel in the entire universe. At the same time.

Seriously, I fully expect the Normandy-3 to be able to solo multiple Reapers by the end of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Did you see how many reapers there were? It took the entire citadel fleet encluding the turians, Alliance etc etc. to take down one reaper. LOL



Don't forget the Reaper had Geth warships also on his side.

Not that.. the Reaper wouldnt just stroll around in the middle of the alliance alone, but still, worth mentioning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

Part of the explanation will likely be that there is little doubt that Sovereign existed.  Popular opinion might be it's an ultra-advanced Geth ship, but they admit it exists.

I think it's safe to assume all the races have been gearing up for the possibility of a major war since the end of ME1 simply because if the Geth can build 1, they can build more.


----------



## Wan (Jan 11, 2011)

Vai said:


> That was what I thought, but the protheans were destroyed 50.000+ years ago, the Reaper was destroyed _only_ 37.000 years ago.



No, it was killed 37 _million_ years ago.  TIM says that the research team found the weapon that killed the Reaper, and that it was "defunct".  Presumably it was a last "fuck you" to the Reapers before the Reapers wiped that race out.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

oh really ? millions ?

god damnit, Couldn't the reapers like salvage it after all those years ?


----------



## Wan (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know.  It does seem kind of sloppy to just leave it there.  Whatever race that could make a weapon like that probably gave the Reapers bigger problems to worry about than cleanup.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

So, assuming the Reapers come down to the galaxy to annihalate everything every 50.000 years, and they're _37.000.000_ years old _minimum_.. they've destroyed all life everywhere in the galaxy at least 740 times.


----------



## Wan (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep.  Shepard's chances are not looking good...


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

well, the other races didn't have human players behind a tv controling a hero that would save them.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Yep.  Shepard's chances are not looking good...



What are you talking about? Just implant Shepard with Reaper tech. His _"will"_ will be to strong, and the Reapers wont be able to control him. He then will indoctrinate the Reapers causing them to self destruct, and Shepard will die because he is also a Reaper. End game. Game of the year all years.

 I will kill Bioware if some shit like this happens.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm guessing something worse.  That there's a sort of "reaper-prime" that if it is killed all the reapers die/deactivate/explode/whatever.

So it will be a series of defense missions around the galaxy until the "reaper-prime" is revealed then a giant invade-and-destroy mission there.


----------



## Vai (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm guessing something worse.  That there's a sort of "reaper-prime" that if it is killed all the reapers die/deactivate/explode/whatever.
> 
> So it will be a series of defense missions around the galaxy until the "reaper-prime" is revealed then a giant invade-and-destroy mission there.



I hope not, otherwise it would destroy the whole Each of Us are a Nation thing.


----------



## Alien (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm guessing something worse.  That there's a sort of "reaper-prime" that if it is killed all the reapers die/deactivate/explode/whatever.
> 
> .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6y8fc3n-mI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vai said:


> So, assuming the Reapers come down to the galaxy to annihalate everything every 50.000 years, and they're _37.000.000_ years old _minimum_.. they've destroyed all life everywhere in the galaxy at least 740 times.



If that were true humans wouldn't be around. I think it was implied that they wipe out all advanced life (space faring species) every 50,000 years. Not_ all _life.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2011)

Are you saying humans were around over 50,000 years ago? wut....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 12, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm guessing something worse.  That there's a sort of "reaper-prime" that if it is killed all the reapers die/deactivate/explode/whatever.
> 
> So it will be a series of defense missions around the galaxy until the "reaper-prime" is revealed then a giant invade-and-destroy mission there.



I'm guessing 3 major things can happen, maybe even at the same time depending on your choices in ME2

1) that dead reaper , while no doubt will be outdated compared to his brethren could allow for crucial anti-reaper tech, such as immunity to indoctrination or just a better understanding of their tech 

2) I don't know why but I have a strong feeling legion will manage to form a breakaway geth faction at the very least if not get the entire race to be on shep's side. Again since they worship reapers they would have knowledge on them too (at least more than alliance) 

3) dat collector base 

we have 3 sources all of which can lead to new tech to fight against reapers

aside from that you have unknowns such as the rachni (again depending on your choice) while I don't think they will be a decisive factor on their own we all know how dangerous they can be, especially now since they will be more organised


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 12, 2011)

The World said:


> Are you saying humans were around over 50,000 years ago? wut....


I'll say they were.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> 2) I don't know why but I have a strong feeling legion will manage to form a breakaway geth faction at the very least if not get the entire race to be on shep's side.



Ha. Was thinking about this yesterday whilst doing Legion's loyalty mission. If I remember correctly the number of actual heretic mobile platforms on the station consisted of 2.4 million alone. 

If Legion re-wrote their programmes then that would be quite a vast army as it is. God knows how large of an army the Geth have beyond the Perseus Veil.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's always like that... The Reapers aren't much different from the Borg and they got pussified before they were wiped out. Where one Borg ship could defeat the entire Starfleet, er, fleet... It eventually came to be that one Starfleet ship, after being upgraded with Borg tech and technology from three decades in the future, could pretty much bitchslap every Borg vessel in the entire universe. At the same time.
> 
> Seriously, I fully expect the Normandy-3 to be able to solo multiple Reapers by the end of Mass Effect 3.



Solo reapers?
COMMANDER SHEPARD BETTER HAVE A DANCE PAD IN THE NORMANDY LOUNGE THAT WHEN HE MAKES DANCE COMBOS THE THANIX CANNON GOES FROM
Pwned to OMFG ANNIHILATING YOUR REAPER FLEET

THE POWER OF SHEPARD DANCE WILL KILL THE REAPERS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkhgde1kUBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Jan 12, 2011)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> If that were true humans wouldn't be around. I think it was implied that they wipe out all advanced life (space faring species) every 50,000 years. Not_ all _life.



okay, all advanced life. .. but still.




The World said:


> Are you saying humans were around over 50,000 years ago? wut....



I think somewhere its mentioned, the protheans re-hacked the keepers in order to preserve the future of humans and hanars.... if I'm not mistaken.
species they were watching.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

The World said:


> Are you saying humans were around over 50,000 years ago? wut....



Last I checked, we've been around for a few million years...


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Last I checked, we've been around for a few million years...



No way  A couple 100 thousand years max


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought it was about 400-500k years?


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I thought it was about 400-500k years?



Exactly  

Millions of years is a bit


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> No way  A couple 100 thousand years max



If you wanted to be pedantic, as a species, humans have been like we are now for about 200'000 years. But we evolved from monkeys a long, long, long time ago.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> If you wanted to be pedantic, as a species, we're actually 200'000 years old.



The oldest remains are 400k


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyra said:


> If you wanted to be pedantic, as a species, humans have been like we are now for about 200'000 years. But we evolved from monkeys a long, long, long time ago.


Evolution is a lie. Jesus for life.  

I don't think monkeys are consider humans so even if we did evolved from them, I'm not sure that "time period" would be consider as part of the human era.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Everyone knows we derived from protheans  Lets stop this


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

monkeys don't count as humans :ho

I just looked it up 

Humans, known taxonomically as Homo sapiens(Latin for "wise man" or "knowing man"), are the only living species in the Homo genus of bipedal primates in Hominidae, the great ape family. Anatomically modern-appearing humans originated in Africa about 200,000 years ago, reaching full behavioral modernity around 50,000 years ago.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

The newest oldest remains were found in Isreal  Dating 400 000 years ago. I would expect wiki to update that since it happened during the holidays.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

meh they are only 200.000 years off, not worth the effort I guess.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 12, 2011)

To be honest, we don't know how far bad humans go cause, most of that history past 6000 years ago, was burned.

All I know is that the oldest bones were found are 4 million years old. Now more modern bones were found that are 160,000 years old. Teeth were found in modern day Isreal that are said to be 400,000 years old. So we are as it stands somewhere between 4 mill to 4 hundred thousand years old.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2011)

DOOD. MASS EFFECT 2 HAS A PSN RELEASE! 

I don't even have to put a disc in to play the game!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh I just remember.. it took me 4 hrs to DL the demo..


----------



## Awesome (Jan 12, 2011)

Too me forever too. I took a nap, woke up, and it wasn't finished


----------



## Wan (Jan 13, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> To be honest, we don't know how far bad humans go cause, most of that history past 6000 years ago, was burned.
> 
> All I know is that the oldest bones were found are 4 million years old. Now more modern bones were found that are 160,000 years old. Teeth were found in modern day Isreal that are said to be 400,000 years old. So we are as it stands somewhere between 4 mill to 4 hundred thousand years old.



 It amuses me that scientists think they can find a bunch of _teeth_ and say "This was a human/some predecessor of a human!"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 13, 2011)

^because they are not a model of a scientist salarian :ho


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Vai (Jan 13, 2011)

FFX wasn't square enix. 


BUT Bioware makes the best and worst dialogue ?


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)

Made by Square same thing.

And of course, Bioware is the only company to make the best and worst at the same time.

They can do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahaha, I agree with the best and worst dialogue being Bioware. But Fallout 3's dialogue was pretty bad.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

Capcom take this, very very and i mean very easy


----------



## Vai (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait did you guys see mine? 





Vault said:


> Capcom take this, very very and i mean very easy



Noooo, Capcom is so bad it's actually funny.


----------



## Vai (Jan 13, 2011)

ME2 has 2 discs...


The Boss said:


> Wait did you guys see mine?


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2011)

It's ballin' brah.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2011)

Im operating on 40 gig  

I need a new SATA drive


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im operating on 40 gig
> 
> I need a new SATA drive


Man, I was there not too long ago. And before I knew it I was sitting on 40+160+1024+1024.

//HbS


----------



## Stringer (Jan 14, 2011)

ME2 is IGN's game of the year. And I must admit, the editing they've done for it is quite original. Shepard killed the competition, literally. 
[YOUTUBE]b0oLDv4YJFo[/YOUTUBE]
Loved that shower scene btw, best part imho.


----------



## Vai (Jan 14, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ME2 is IGN's game of the year. And I must admit, the editing they've done for it is quite original. Shepard killed the competition, literally.
> [YOUTUBE]b0oLDv4YJFo[/YOUTUBE]
> Loved that shower scene btw, best part imho.





Shepard      .


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ME2 is IGN's game of the year. And I must admit, the editing they've done for it is quite original. Shepard killed the competition, literally.
> [YOUTUBE]b0oLDv4YJFo[/YOUTUBE]
> Loved that shower scene btw, best part imho.



Since I actually played all those games this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 14, 2011)

Vai said:


> Shepard      .



Heh..nice.

Expected,but still nice!


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 14, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ME2 is IGN's game of the year. And I must admit, the editing they've done for it is quite original. Shepard killed the competition, literally.
> [YOUTUBE]b0oLDv4YJFo[/YOUTUBE]
> Loved that shower scene btw, best part imho.




omg cowboy shepard


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't believe he cheated!

Well at least now his only competition is Kratos and the Heavy rain cast XD


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2011)

Take that you son's of bitches!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Jan 16, 2011)

This is how Shepard won.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 16, 2011)

Unshaken Faith said:


> ME2 is IGN's game of the year.



To be more accurate ME2 is 360 IGN's game of the year 

Because on the PC verse the IGN's game of the year is Starcraft 2 and for the PS3 is Heavy Rain


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2011)

Starcraft 2 and ME2


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Man, I was there not too long ago. And before I knew it I was sitting on 40+160+1024+1024.
> 
> //HbS



What 

You lie man


----------



## Tokkan (Jan 16, 2011)

Bubi said:


> To be more accurate ME2 is 360 IGN's game of the year
> 
> Because on the PC verse the IGN's game of the year is Starcraft 2 and for the PS3 is Heavy Rain



Uh, actually, ME2 is also IGN's overall game of the year.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

I lolled

[YOUTUBE]j-f9-T9Y9ds[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]esf4klODr90[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x98T3ZlrmpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGzvx2Henho&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

wtf


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGzvx2Henho&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wtf



 what?! That's... that's hilarious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

I actually never saw the original. isnt it from the same guys that meet miyamoto and kojima?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if those guys made that clip but the guys in the vidoes are the same one.... I think. They have one for Miyamoto as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

I lolled at their vid where kojima decides to join the sneaking mission


----------



## Vai (Jan 16, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled
> 
> [YOUTUBE]j-f9-T9Y9ds[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]K9Zh8Idwe7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

I lolled

I put that "assuming direct controll" song in my car.

harbinger took direct controll of my 3.7 V6

played it hard in middle of town .

some guy actually came up to me and was all "ME2 is fucking awesome"


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah the one with Kojima made me lol'd. 


Also whats up with the Leopard?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 16, 2011)

I just saw what the interactive comic is like and well fuck that shit, I would rather watch a walkthrough just to get the right feel of what occurred in ME1. Just a few days until its released I cant wait.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGzvx2Henho&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wtf




what the shit ? 

also the female shepard voice actor like to say i should go 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMu5GbcILQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

In case anyone is buying ME2 this week:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> what the shit ?
> 
> also the female shepard voice actor like to say i should go
> 
> ...



Wow... the VA for Male Shep hair is classy as fuck. Kinda gay.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 17, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


>



WIN!

Anyway, how about helping your fellow-man over here? For some obscure reason, the audio takes a dump every time I engage in dialogue. It's both unusually quiet and echoing, like they're trying to communicate in a vast cave or something. It started recently.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

That male VA is abit too groomed


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh yeah
Mandolore movies has like 13 songs deciated to mass effect
original or sovereign/harbinger singing 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvbmKWMhjb0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine dem minerals


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 17, 2011)

you guys seem to dislike male shepard's va , ofc not even close to being as good as hale's but I like it tbh >.>


----------



## Vai (Jan 17, 2011)

Male Shepards VA works (as in, good) if you're playing with default Shepard.

It doesnt really work with customized shepards though..


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Vai said:


> Male Shepards VA works (as in, good) if you're playing with default Shepard.
> 
> It doesnt really work with customized shepards though..



That is so true  

Thats why i never customise him when playing


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it's because they advertise maleShep with the voice so it seems weird/unfitting with a custom face. I too play default maleShep. The voice just doesn't seem right with a custom face.


----------



## Vai (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah, basically you attach that voice to Shepard "Shepard".


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2011)

My Shepard is black, and I never watched the videos or commercials with default Shepard so the voice is fine to me. In fact, its the other way around for me. The voice fits my Shepard and not default Shepard.


----------



## Vai (Jan 17, 2011)

Right, cuz you didn't play with default shepard first.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2011)

I just think that the male VA doesn't emote enough 
Except when he's yelling. He's awesome when he's yelling. But when he's just talking, he sounds so bored.

I played with femshep first though, so my opinion might be tainted.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Shepard's voice is always cool not bored 

Thats why his always calm even when reapers are reaping his home world.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> My Shepard is black, and I never watched the videos or commercials with default Shepard so the voice is fine to me. In fact, its the other way around for me. The voice fits my Shepard and not default Shepard.



Actually, for me, the voice for my Shepard and default Shepard seem like they're different, even though it's the same voice. When I hear it with my Shepard, I think that it's his voice, and not default Shepard's, and vice versa.

They should've done a face scan for FemShep too. They should've also given her locks of long, flowing auburn hair. Tied up while on-duty, and let loose when she's getting it on with her favorite squadmates. The asari should've gotten different tentacle "hair" styles too. Imagine if they can move those tentacles around at will... Maybe they do when they're excited...


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 17, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> My Shepard is black, and I never watched the videos or commercials with default Shepard so the voice is fine to me. In fact, its the other way around for me. The voice fits my Shepard and not default Shepard.





Vai said:


> Right, cuz you didn't play with default shepard first.




well kinda like whit my shepard, i first played ME and ME2 in the french version whit a custom shepard (fit whit his voice) but i didint have the game

and then oh nice ME and ME2 at 15-25 $ i buy them for sure.... then its the english version.... i picked my save whit custom shepard and... it dont fit his voice at all  then played whit default shepard and it can only be him 



also, they didint scanned his face from his voice actor, its a model or something ? i find it kinda funny to see it after playing the game, shepard is real 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

^ 

You really are French, even your typing n


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> also, they didint scanned his face from his voice actor, its a model or something ? i find it kinda funny to see it after playing the game, shepard is real
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HOLY SHI--


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

You didnt know Shepard was real?


----------



## Vai (Jan 17, 2011)

*quickly searches for "Shepard's" add to pants*

Couldnt find it....

but theres this.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> You didnt know Shepard was real?



No! Now I shall have to stalk find out more about him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

My mind was also blown when i saw him  It was so unreal


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 17, 2011)

> And while Mass Effect 2 is certainly a story-driven affair related directly to the original title, you'll have access to an in-game comic book feature that explains the story of the first game and lets you make choices that will affect your playthrough of the sequel. Combine that with the fact that Mass Effect 2 on PS3 has a slew of DLC extras and even an upgraded game engine, and you'll be struck by the obvious: Mass Effect 2 on the PlayStation 3 is the best, most complete version of the game available. Sorry, Xbox 360 version. You were good. But this is better.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> My mind was also blown when i saw him  It was so unreal



Imagine if you didn't know about that and were walking in a crowded street and suddenly saw him strutting along. Your reaction would probably be, "WTF!?! Shepard!???!" You'd probably be wondering if he came from the future or an alternate universe in order to fight the Reapers.

Hm... from the future, eh...? I wonder if there's going to be some time travel in ME3...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Hm... from the future, eh...? I wonder if there's going to be some time travel in ME3...



God I hope not.  Almost no plot is ever improved by the inclusion of:
A) Time Travel
or
B) Clones


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2011)

And yet Star Trek the reboot was a good movie.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

Time travel.. in my Mass Effect? Kill it.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> God I hope not.  Almost no plot is ever improved by the inclusion of:
> A) Time Travel
> or
> B) Clones



I could see either or happening. Either a cryogenically frozen Prothean, or a time traveling one, joining Shepard's crew, or a clone of a Prothean doing so.


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2011)

> God I hope not. Almost no plot is ever improved by the inclusion of:
> A) Time Travel
> or
> B) Clones


Shepard travels back in time to kill the reapers when they were microchips. In doing so, Shepard unwittingly destroys the known universe. Shepard then becomes the model for all life in the galaxy. The world is a more badass place. 

And Tali takes of her helmet. MINDFUCK.

End game.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

Protheans have developed time travel but died before implenting it.

Reapers developed time travel but only half-organics/half-machine can use it

Shepard fuses with either Prothean or Reaper and becomes a new being.

Shepard travels back in time 1000 times over and creates 1000 Shepard clones while splicing his DNA with all of his teammates making a Shepard super army.

Shepard army punches Reaper in the face/Cthulu lips.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 18, 2011)

How awesome would it be if there turned out to be a "King" reaper named Cuthulu.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2011)

And and Shepard beats it by flipping it of and then punching it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2011)

SHEPARD THE REAPERS ARE ATTACKING EARTH WHAT DO WE DO? 

Well you flip them over and hit their weak point for MASSIVE DAMAGE.


----------



## Vai (Jan 18, 2011)

no, we should make a giant foot and kick them in the nuts.

... they gotta have nuts.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

... that's a lot of nuts to hit.


----------



## Wan (Jan 18, 2011)

The World said:


> And yet Star Trek the reboot was a good movie.



Note that the main characters did not do any time traveling themselves, nor was time travel a part of the plot progression.  The villain and a supporting character simply came from the future near the beginning of the movie.  In short, time travel was done _right_ by the the Star Trek reboot.

And another movie that did time travel right?


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Protheans have developed time travel but died before implenting it.
> 
> Reapers developed time travel but only half-organics/half-machine can use it
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4CmluFy2iM[/YOUTUBE]

Replace bitch-porter with Reaper. Galaxy explosion in effect!


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2011)

IF THERE IS NO GOD THEN THERE WILL ALWAYS BE A SHEPARD!!!!!!!!! PLAY ON WORDS BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

whats that from...is there more !?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope they add some more emotion in sheps voice. Femshep runs circle around the males voice acting 

Sometimes he sounds like a robot....ZOMG SHEPARD IS AN EXILED REAPER!!

That or he *made * the reapers....it all makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I hope they add some more emotion in sheps voice. Femshep runs circle around the males voice acting





no


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ka57odVXldw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you for agreeing with me Boss


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

I like them both so i don't really see what the complaining is about.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Sindri said:


> I like them both so i don't really see what the complaining is about.



Fans of femshep are all bitchy cause maleshep is the Mascot, so they troll the hell out of poor Mark Meer and Maleshep


----------



## Kri (Jan 18, 2011)

FemShep is _immeasurably_ better than vanilla.

I don't know what version of _Mass Effect_ you played. I'm not even sure it can be chalked up to preference and opinion the disparity is so vast.

--


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

Kri said:


> FemShep is _immeasurably_ better than vanilla.
> 
> I don't know what version of _Mass Effect_ you played. I'm not even sure it can be chalked up to preference and opinion the disparity is so vast.
> 
> --


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried playing as femshep and I stopped after a hour. couldn't handle the voice.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> thank you for agreeing with me Boss



 ... No. I prefer FemShep's VA. But if you like MaleShep's voice better. Good for you.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

i like fem shep's voice too

way better than the male version xD


----------



## Ziko (Jan 19, 2011)

Got the first one for PC and it doesn't support Xbox 360 controller...seriously, what the hell Microsoft. I want to play this in my bed, with a controller...Right now I'm considering jumping straight to the PS3 version of ME2.. -.-


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Soon i shall be master race


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2011)

Got my PS3 copy now.

Lets get this show on the road.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Guys! _GUUUYS_!! Female Turian!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Not entirely convienced


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2011)

Come on, can't see dem hips?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

^ Not enough sex appeal for you?  

Also if you guys read the comics.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's implying The Illusive Man is a sleeper agent for the reapers.  I hope that isn't true, but it seems like there's a link between TIM and the "reapers" because he got his eyes "_almost_" the same way as how the humans were turned into husk.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Not enough sex appeal for you?
> 
> Also if you guys read the comics....
> 
> ...



I have a feeling you might have to fight him eventually  And im sure he has uber Biotic energy.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> I have a feeling you might have to fight him eventually  And im sure he has uber Biotic energy.



He hasn't use Biotics... not that I'm aware of.. but hey.. if he is a reaper.. why the fuck not.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

You know he got dat lightning  

He likes to hide it


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2011)

He really wanted to keep the Collector base, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Im keeping the base on my PS3 playthrough


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps he wanted to keep it so he can get rid of the "_reaper_" within him? :ho


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

wonder if you could make the keeper construct a super weapon that is able to 1 shot reapers 

i always thought the citadel was a giant super weapon to shoot down reapers


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Guys! _GUUUYS_!! Female Turian!!



Turians ... No Have Bewbs......


----------



## Vai (Jan 20, 2011)

why would a reptile need boobs ? 

THATS MADNESS!


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

should i refer him to the dragon sex thread in the bathhouse?



There you go reptiles with boobs


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> should i refer him to the dragon sex thread in the bathhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go reptiles with boobs



MOTHER OF GOD. WTF.  


Also.. Turians are not Reptilians.. they are Aliens.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> no



leave it to a "spoiled" $ony to hate on Fem Shep's voice acting. 

I guess all that voice acting in little big planet would make Fem Shep sound like crap too in comparison


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> leave it to a "spoiled" $ony to hate on Fem Shep's voice acting.
> 
> I guess all that voice acting in little big planet would make Fem Shep sound like crap too in comparison



Well, it IS Stephen Fry. Not many can compare with his voice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

there is a ME comic? want.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> there is a ME comic? want.



Get with the program Vegitto. :ho This is this 2nd comic series for Mass Effect and it will focus on TIM. The first one is about Liara finding Shepard's body.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

give me liiiinks plz.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have links.. but you can try Google if anything comes up.


----------



## Alien (Jan 20, 2011)

Pimping American comics isn't allowed on NF so don't post any links or you'll get banned.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

what kind of retarded rule is that.

feel free to illegally post links to japanese comics and animation. 

but oh no american comics are a big nono.


----------



## Alien (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup, i don't understand it either.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

not that most american comics are good anyway but seriously wtf.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't get it either.. but rules are rules.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

found and read the comics thanks to google.

nobody fucking messes with aria.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegitto
You must obey the
Ruuuurrruuus!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwZSzlk4JHA[/YOUTUBE]

No matter how stupid or sexy they are 
Wait what


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

Row row fight DA RUUUURUU

simple as that.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2011)

How is TIM's eyes like the husks? I thought they were just some biotic/mechanical implants courtesy of being futuristicey and in the 23rd centuryeryryry.

He is a gazillionaire ya know, that doesn't seem like a stretch that he would be pimping out his body with all the latest high tech implants.

I bet when he fiinally fights Shepard he's going to rip off his shirt and look like a muscle-bound badass old man Roshi/Lord Genome clone.

He is richer than Bill Gates and the creator of Facebook combined.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

well if you look at the comic you can see his eyes being all blueified from that thing. 

what the hell was that anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> not that most american comics are good anyway but seriously wtf.



on behalf of my brothers in the comics section

Go Fuck your self 















 [jk mostly]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

So what's the verdict on ME2 for the PS3?

I'm still considering picking up in the upcoming weeks but not sure if its worth it without playing the first.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> leave it to a "spoiled" $ony to hate on Fem Shep's voice acting.
> 
> I guess all that voice acting in little big planet would make Fem Shep sound like crap too in comparison


 iam M$ son
get the facts correct


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> So what's the verdict on ME2 for the PS3?
> 
> I'm still considering picking up in the upcoming weeks but not sure if its worth it without playing the first.



The interactive comic does a good job of narrating the main story of ME1, it also  gives you the chance to make any choices that have a mayor impact on the ME2 story, including romantic interest, who lives and dies ect.

You also get all the DLC that has been released up till now for free.
Including the 2 extra squad members and Overlord+ Lair of the Shadow Broker.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> iam M$ son
> get the facts correct



nah u are only M$ after ME2 comes to PS3


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

Mark Meer just got nominated by the Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences for his performance as Shepard in the category of Outstanding Character Performance.







Axl Low said:


> nah u are only M$ after ME2 comes to PS3



wait.....What?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 20, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Turians ... No Have Bewbs......



Maybe that's why Garrus gets with FemShep. Take that as you will.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 21, 2011)

Has there even been a female turrian in any of the Mass Effect games yet?


----------



## Jena (Jan 21, 2011)

^Not unless they were in the background.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 21, 2011)

Got my hands on Issue 1 of Evolution. 


*Spoiler*: _*Spoiler*And the word of the day is..._ 



Reaper tech on Shanxi.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Has there even been a female turrian in any of the Mass Effect games yet?



No.  The reason for this (at least, for the first game never heard about this being the same reason for the second game) was a lack of development time and memory space to have two versions of the same species.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it has something to do with bioware = cerberus.


----------



## Esura (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok. I got the PS3 version of ME2 for 40 bucks new on Ebay. Shipping soon!

Achtung baby!


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2011)

> No. The reason for this (at least, for the first game never heard about this being the same reason for the second game) was a lack of development time and memory space to have two versions of the same species.


I don't know if that's the case. In the second game, anyway. I mean, you see both genders of Quarians and Batarians [maybe Salarians too? It's kind of hard to tell].


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2011)

When did you see female Batarians?  I'm pretty sure the only females you see are Human and Quarian (and a dead female Krogan covered by a tarp).

As for Quarians, they don't show the faces.  I assume that simply changing body types wouldn't be all that taxing on memory space.  It's when you go into detail in the face and facial expressions that memory would be taken up.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2011)

^In ME2 when Shepard first goes to Omega, s/he is greeted by a female Batarian. 
Oh god, I've played this game so many times that I have it memorized.
That salarian guy comes up to beg Shepard for some money, and after the Batarian tells him to GTFO, he refers to it as a "she".

You can look it up on a walkthrough if you desperately want. 
It's even less feminine than the turian picture. Although I think it's wearing lipstick.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^In ME2 when Shepard first goes to Omega, s/he is greeted by a female Batarian.
> Oh god, I've played this game so many times that I have it memorized.
> That salarian guy comes up to beg Shepard for some money, and after the Batarian tells him to GTFO, he refers to it as a "she".
> 
> ...


----------



## Wan (Jan 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^In ME2 when Shepard first goes to Omega, s/he is greeted by a female Batarian.
> Oh god, I've played this game so many times that I have it memorized.
> That salarian guy comes up to beg Shepard for some money, and after the Batarian tells him to GTFO, he refers to it as a "she".
> 
> ...



Uh, no... the salarian was referring to Aria, who the batarian was working for.


----------



## Vai (Jan 22, 2011)

You also see a female Rachni..

oh yea :3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2011)

Not just any female...but the _Queen_...I'm taking their word on her being female, I don't want to go check.

And I looked up that Batarian, and the Salarian says, "Sure thing Maklon, whatever she wants."  I think that is referring to Aria; no reason to refer to the Batarian in first person and then third person (think those are the right terms).


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick question for you guys.

I recently bought Mass Effect 2 and have been playing through it (haven't quite finished yet though) but even though I've gotten the gist of the story of the first game my curiousity is definately peeked.  Should I bother buying the first game?  Or will I be too spoiled by the changes in gameplay and graphics between the two?  I'm not sure I'd want to buy it if it's only going to be a let down from ME2.


----------



## Vai (Jan 22, 2011)

360 ? 
If you have ME2 for the 360 or for the PC, yeah you _must_ play ME1.
They're diferent gameplay wise, but its basically the begining of the story. Its extremely important plot-wise. Experiencing ME2 after completing ME1 really... its what ME is all about. You can even import your character and the choices that you made into the sequel.


if you have ME2 for the ps3, although you can't get ME1 for it, you get a comic that lets you make the choices.. but you should still complete ME1  in a PC if you have the possibility. Though you can't import characters from previous games... for obvious reasons, you can still make the choices on the comic like the ones you did on the PC play.



quick answer: *YES.*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm getting the game on Friday :33

Dat Blood Dragon Armor


----------



## Vai (Jan 22, 2011)

they could make the most perfect armors on the planet, as long as theres no option to toggle the helmet off, I wont even bother using them.

damn you helmets.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to probably end up picking the game up in a couple of weeks for the PS3. 

Can't wait to make my own Shepard.


----------



## Jena (Jan 22, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Uh, no... the salarian was referring to Aria, who the batarian was working for.



Damn, I thought I was smart. 

@Irishwonder:
I played the second game before the first one, and I had the same issue as you. However, I did really enjoy the first one.
Just note that the controls are slightly different, specifically with regards to shooting/taking cover. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Vai (Jan 22, 2011)

taking cover in Mass Effect 1? Madness


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 22, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> 
> I recently bought Mass Effect 2 and have been playing through it (haven't quite finished yet though) but even though I've gotten the gist of the story of the first game my curiousity is definately peeked.  Should I bother buying the first game?  Or will I be too spoiled by the changes in gameplay and graphics between the two?  I'm not sure I'd want to buy it if it's only going to be a let down from ME2.



yes i recomand you play the first game before.
cause you will not care about the story/character that you didint see in the first and end up skiping the dialogs and not talking to your crew members (the reason why i like mass effect so much its because of the interactive dialogs, and even better, if you was acting good in the first game and helped a guy, you meet him again in the second game and he/she will act diferently whit how you acted in the first game. it imerse you even more

or if you was an @$$ he/she will remember too, especially interviewers


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2011)

Vai said:


> 360 ?
> If you have ME2 for the 360 or for the PC, yeah you _must_ play ME1.
> They're diferent gameplay wise, but its basically the begining of the story. Its extremely important plot-wise. Experiencing ME2 after completing ME1 really... its what ME is all about. You can even import your character and the choices that you made into the sequel.
> 
> ...





Jena said:


> Damn, I thought I was smart.
> 
> @Irishwonder:
> I played the second game before the first one, and I had the same issue as you. However, I did really enjoy the first one.
> Just note that the controls are slightly different, specifically with regards to shooting/taking cover. It takes a little getting used to.





ichigeau said:


> yes i recomand you play the first game before.
> cause you will not care about the story/character that you didint see in the first and end up skiping the dialogs and not talking to your crew members (the reason why i like mass effect so much its because of the interactive dialogs, and even better, if you was acting good in the first game and helped a guy, you meet him again in the second game and he/she will act diferently whit how you acted in the first game. it imerse you even more
> 
> or if you was an @$$ he/she will remember too, especially interviewers



Sounds good guys, thanks.  I just wanted to make sure that the experience didn't change _that_ much between the sequel.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok bought this for the ps3 and love it so far the only thing is the issue of not getting some of the lore. Something the interactive failed to cover, like many said a 15 minute interactive comic isn’t enough to cover the vast universe that is Mass Effect. I am grateful for the comic at least they tried but it just isn’t the same as playing Mass Effect 1, either way this game is fucking superb I simply adore it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm..it seems a lot of people bought the game..and are enjoying it.

I wonder how many copies were sold on the PS3?


----------



## Esura (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..it seems a lot of people bought the game..and are enjoying it.
> 
> I wonder how many copies were sold on the PS3?



I got mines $40 or so bucks new from Ebay.


----------



## Vai (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..it seems a lot of people bought the game..and are enjoying it.
> 
> I wonder how many copies were sold on the PS3?



I think it sold out in America.


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2011)

Vai said:


> taking cover in Mass Effect 1? Madness



lol its more like you hide behind a rock or something and its the best cover you can have xD

me1 taking cover was difficult to handle


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2011)

Vai said:


> I think it sold out in America.



Really? 

Whoa..


----------



## Vai (Jan 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> lol its more like you hide behind a rock or something and its the best cover you can have xD
> 
> me1 taking cover was difficult to handle



Because most of the times there was no point in using cover.

I remember doing 2 or 3 playthroughs on normal while the only cover I used was the tutorial one.



Ciupy said:


> Really?
> 
> Whoa..



that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2011)

Vai said:


> Because most of the times there was no point in using cover.
> 
> I remember doing 2 or 3 playthroughs on normal while the only cover I used was the tutorial one.





A more accurate description of my playthrough/s of ME1 would be: hiding behind a rock until there's a gap in enemy shooting, hitting the fire button like crazy, and then hiding again until I feel safe enough to shoot.


----------



## Vai (Jan 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> A more accurate description of my playthrough/s of ME1 would be: hiding behind a rock until there's a gap in enemy shooting, hitting the fire button like crazy, and then hiding again until I feel safe enough to shoot.



it makes sense when you're still weak at the begining,

but that's not how i use my shotguns :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 for Xbox is 8 quid at Argos  Thats a steal


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> A more accurate description of my playthrough/s of ME1 would be: hiding behind a rock until there's a gap in enemy shooting, hitting the fire button like crazy, and then hiding again until I feel safe enough to shoot.



What? Some of the classes in ME1 were so overpowered I felt like I was cheating. My vanguard would just storm in the field tanking all enemy fire and destroying everything in her path with singularity/lift. And yes, that was playing on insanity.


----------



## Vaz (Jan 24, 2011)

Vai said:


> taking cover in Mass Effect 1? Madness


It happens when you don't roll vanguard.

And le's be honest, that's just not playing the game. AT ALL


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

I took cover in ME1. Especially in the beginning. Also that one Benezia fight too.


----------



## Vai (Jan 24, 2011)

Vaz said:


> It happens when you don't roll vanguard.
> 
> And le's be honest, that's just not playing the game. AT ALL



Get out of here BitchQueen, before you get spoiled from ME2


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I took cover in ME1. Especially in the beginning. Also that one Benezia fight too.



Ugh the dreaded Benezia fight, the one fight where I actually HAD to take cover in and died 30 times on my adept(only like once on my soldier).


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2011)

The World said:


> Ugh the dreaded Benezia fight, the one fight where I actually HAD to take cover in and died 30 times on my adept(only like once on my soldier).



She was harder than Saren! [both times when you battle him]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, I just beat Mass Effect 2 for the first time on PS3. I have played it before but I never beat it until now. I was super worried about the ending because I knew that depending on what choices I made, people could die...

So I did basically everything I could possibly do in the game. I've been playing nonstop for 4 days and it totaled at just under 50 hours play time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have played ME1 so I made the same choices I made then on the PS3 comic. I saved Wrex, romanced Ash, saved the queen, saved the council, and put Anderson on the council. I was a soldier but I decided to go full adept since I had the option to change. I have to say, even though some little things are lost like how you treated a few minor characters, I still feel like this is my Shepard from ME1.

Things have changed in ME2. I actually fell for Tali in this one. I sadly ignored her for most of ME1 but I really got to know her in 2 and I love her personality. 

Anyways, back to what I was saying... I made sure I did everything I could to keep everyone alive at the end...

I had Garrus lead the first alt squad, Kasumi go in the pipes, and Tali/Thane with me. Then I had Jacob escort the crew, Miranda lead the second alt squad, Samara shielding, and Tali/Garrus come with me to the end. 

They all survived and I chose to destroy the ship.

Needless to say I am very happy. I took the time to get to know my crew and it payed off. Kasumi was the obvious choice for the pipes as I wanted to keep Tali with me. I knew Garrus would make a great leader with some things the Illusive Man had said about him in a message. He was my favorite squad member so it was hard for me to let him lead a squad knowing that it may lead to his death. I nearly had a heart attack when he was sliding down the platform at the end and I think I screamed in excitement when Shepard caught him.




Overall I couldn't be happier. I know no one cares, but I felt like getting that off my chest. ME2 is a huge game and it felt like a real journey. I just needed to get all that off my chest haha.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ok, I just beat Mass Effect 2 for the first time on PS3. I have played it before but I never beat it until now. I was super worried about the ending because I knew that depending on what choices I made, people could die...
> 
> So I did basically everything I could possibly do in the game. I've been playing nonstop for 4 days and it totaled at just under 50 hours play time.
> 
> ...



Eh you're lucky heh.

On my first playthrough as a soldier, I didn't read the walkthrough and didn't realize that sending the wrong people would result in deaths.

I had Zaeed as the alternate squad leader, cos I figured a guy like him would have a lot of experience, but because of that, Legion died 
Then Grunt died escorting the crew back to the Normandy 
And finally Jack died because I sided with Miranda during their dispute. 

When Shepard made the final jump towards the Normandy, I seriously was glued to the screen, mouth hanging open, edge of my seat hoping he'd make it.
T'was epic. But I don't like having my crew die, so I did another playthrough, heh.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Eh you're lucky heh.
> 
> On my first playthrough as a soldier, I didn't read the walkthrough and didn't realize that sending the wrong people would result in deaths.
> 
> ...



Haha yeah, I knew that I had to choose the right people, I just didn't know what that meant exactly. I wouldn't go near wiki or a guide, or even this site because I didn't want anything spoiled at the end. I was ecstatic that I made the right choices the first time through.

Basically the last 2 hours of this game are the most epic I've ever experienced in a game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> She was harder than Saren! [both times when you battle him]



Yes she was mad hard. but I guess it has to do with the fact that while you are fighting here backup pops up everywhere.

while saren didn't. well not on the second fight don't remember if he had guys with him during the first fight


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty sure he had some Geth in the first fight.

What I hated the most about Benezia was that there was about a 25% chance that the game wouldn't let me get back up after she used her biotics to push me down.  I was just stuck there lying on the floor, hoping that Liara and Tali would be able to take care of all the reinforcements.  

They usually weren't able to, so I had to keep on reloading the save.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2011)

saren was easy pie, he was just floating around like a mad man, but auto aim biotics hurt him like hell 

benezia was a pain, but if you use biotics she becomes really super easy to deal with. stun her drain her and go kill her back up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

I was a soldier so yeah no biotics


----------



## Ippy (Jan 25, 2011)

Saren, each version of him, was a joke.

Benezia, no matter what class I played as, was a joke.

The hardest portion for me was outside the door to the Prothean ruins Liara was in.  When all of those armatures and shit popped up out of nowhere.

I died like 10x.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Benezia was a bitch, I show my face. bam slammed to the floor and teammates suck so much that they die the moment I cant fight = gangraped by benezia and backup


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

In the Benezia fight 3 of the 4 corners you are in always have geth or benezia's personal asari biotic commandos and sometimes all 4 corners have enemies spawning so even if you take cover you are fucked regardless. 

You have to kill 1 corner super fast so you can take cover in. It's a really hectic fight that requires lots of medi-gel usage and grenades and coordination so one of your teammates don't go down.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

I just ended up next to the rachni queen where she cant send her biotics through and shot untill she is about to attack, run back while my teammates deal with the reinforcements.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 25, 2011)

Hearing in the PS3 version, there's a corrupted save file bug, anyone have this? Or is this a minority issue?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 25, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Hearing in the PS3 version, there's a corrupted save file bug, anyone have this? Or is this a minority issue?



I didn't have any problems with that.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

Did anyone else spend like 3 hours just killing wave after wave of bad guys iat the Pinnacle Station like I did just to see how far you could last and prove to yourself you're a BOWSS?


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

Why do you sound like a robot?


----------



## Vai (Jan 25, 2011)

Geth do not infiltrate.

so he can't be one.


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2011)

Geth do not _intentionally_ infiltrate.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like copy pasta to me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2011)

The World said:


> Did anyone else spend like 3 hours just killing wave after wave of bad guys iat the Pinnacle Station like I did just to see how far you could last and prove to yourself you're a BOWSS?



Sorta...I did a speed playthrough on Normal to have a file where I romanced Ashley to bring it over to ME2, and I was doing Survival.  Left it running and went to go make a sandwich.  Came back, and I was still alive.  Switched channels and watched some South Park.  Half-hour later I switched back and I was still alive.  I think it took two hours before I died...


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2011)

adolphbrandy said:


> The Mass Effect trilogy is an emotionally charged science fiction adventure set in a vast universe filled with dangerous alien life and mysterious, uncharted planets. In Mass Effect 2, players will once again step into the role of the heroic Commander Shepard, commanding their crew of some of the most dangerous operatives from across the galaxy on a mission so challenging that it's potentially suicidal.



Thanks for that.
I never knew that it was science fiction. I thought it was slice-of-life.
So...this _wasn't_ at a Japanese high school? The guy at Gamestop lied to me.


@ Semiotic Sacrilege: The first time I played ME2 I didn't know that people would die at the end, but somehow I ended up with no deaths except Legion, and that was only because I forgot to update something. Pro. 
Although I ended accidentally handing humanity over to Martin Sheen. Oops. [He sounded legit!]


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> The first time I played ME2 I didn't know that people would die at the end, but somehow I ended up with no deaths except Legion, and that was only because I forgot to update something. Pro.
> Although I ended accidentally handing humanity over to Martin Sheen. Oops. [He sounded legit!]



I just finished the other day.  I had no main character deaths either, except for the crew.  I guess because I didn't leave to save them right away?

I made the same decision with the collector base.  He was pretty persuasive with bringing up Sheppard's own revival .  He hasn't really done anything that evil imo, sure he's blured the line a bit, but I may have kicked a few people through windows too.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 25, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I just finished the other day.  I had no main character deaths either, except for the crew.  I guess because I didn't leave to save them right away?
> 
> I made the same decision with the collector base.  He was pretty persuasive with bringing up Sheppard's own revival .  He hasn't really done anything that evil imo, sure he's blured the line a bit, but I may have kicked a few people through windows too.



I didn't even know the crew could die before you got to them. When I had the option to send someone back with them I thought it might be a death sentence. I don't know why I sent Jacob haha. I guess I figured he could handle himself, and there was no way Garrus was not coming with me to the end.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 25, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I didn't even know the crew could die before you got to them. When I had the option to send someone back with them I thought it might be a death sentence. I don't know why I sent Jacob haha. I guess I figured he could handle himself, and there was no way Garrus was not coming with me to the end.



Yeah they all died except the doctor and she was pretty traumatized 

This was my selection

Tunnels: Legion
First Fire Team: Jacob
Escort crew back to Normandy: Thane
Swarm Protection: Samara
Second Fire Team: Garrus


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Hearing in the PS3 version, there's a corrupted save file bug, anyone have this? Or is this a minority issue?



I guess it's happened to other people.  Really sucks for them.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if i choose Jacob to put a force field :rofl


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> I wonder what would happen if i choose Jacob to put a force field :rofl



He collapses at the end and one squad member is seeker lunch, (exempt Miri, she magically reappears after that.)

But aside from that i  completed everything possible in ME2, all loyals, main missions, DLC's and side missions. I got just about every upgrade and lv.30 in one playtrough.

I'm set for ME3 for now, unless there's one more DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2011)

There _will_ be one more DLC before ME3's release..


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Yeah they all died except the doctor and she was pretty traumatized
> 
> This was my selection
> 
> ...



Mine:

Tunnels: Tali
First Fire Team: Jacob
Escort crew back to Normandy: Zaed (I wanted to pick someone who I didn't care if they died, lol)
Swarm Protection: Samara
Second Fire Team: Miranda

Samara is the way to go for protection. She rox.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 26, 2011)

Tunnels: Legion
First Fire Team: Garrus
Escort crew back to Normandy: Mordin (I thought that the crew needed treatment so i sent the doctor back)
Swarm Protection: Samara
Second Fire Team: Garrus

Final Squad: Tali and Thane.(I actually took them with me the entire mission) 

Everybody lived. 

I also took Legion too the shadow broker's ship.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 27, 2011)

The Boss said:


> There _will_ be one more DLC before ME3's release..



Alternate clothing pack #2


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2011)

I want this DLC to make it so I can play as Garrus or Wrex and romance all the females ever shown.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Alternate clothing pack #2



Maybe then ill be able to Fix Legions god damn hole


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Maybe then ill be able to Fix Legions god damn hole



Or Jack with hair.


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Maybe then ill be able to Fix Legions god damn hole



Suprised I haven't seen an owner of the PC version do this by replacing Legion with a normal Geth model and applying Shepard's armour to it (?).

Or is the extent of modding the PC version goes only so far as only allowing changes to textures and hue?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2011)

Who else uses the ME2 Coalsced Editor?

I've been trying to mod the Engie class to have Disruptor Rounds and Tech Armor instead of Cryo and Incineration Blast, but it's not working.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2011)

tried using it, don't understand how to use it ;(


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

What Muk said.  I don't get coalsced.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Or Jack with hair.



ugh whats wrong with you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 28, 2011)

So what's the best class to play as?

I'm just about to play it and i'm going with either Soldier or Vanguard


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

Manguard is the only way to play.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2011)

Vanguard is the best for ME1. 

On ME2, I like being the Engineer because you get a little robot. But Vanguard is really good on both games. It's a mixture of biotics and weapons, so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> So what's the best class to play as?
> 
> I'm just about to play it and i'm going with either Soldier or Vanguard



soldier

All the guns

The ability to slow down time

Being able to be the most bad ass guy in a galaxy full of physic warriors, just by using a gun


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2011)

Infiltrators and Vanguards can slow down time, too, and get access to basically all the guns midway through the game.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 28, 2011)

Infiltrators - mix of soldier and engineer.  Plus you can go invisible


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 28, 2011)

Went with Vanguard

Dat Biotic Charge and Shockwave


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Infiltrators and Vanguards can slow down time, too, and get access to basically all the guns midway through the game.



their Time powered arent nearly as good as  Soldiers

and u sacrifice Infiltrator and Vanguards best weapons in order to give them all the guns


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 28, 2011)

My main paragon is a full Adept and it's a lot better than it was in the first game. Warp is actually a projectile and it has a lot of range. It also goes around corners pretty effectively if you get the hang of it. It's also a lot of fun when you get the ability to chose a sniper. It's certainly not the easiest class but it can be a lot of fun.

My renegade is an Infiltrator ans so far it's a blast. I love going invisible and getting a perfect headshot because they couldn't see me, or sneaking up behind them when they are low on health and bashing the back of their head in.

I was going to be a Vanguard because he was pretty awesome in the first game, but I don't care for the rush attack. It leaves you vulnerable and it's really only effective when there's not many enemies to fight... which is almost never so it wasn't worth it. I prefer singularity and invisibility. Plus I don't care for shotguns but that's personal preference.

In ME1 I was a Soldier and it made the game pretty easy but it was also kind of boring with no tech and no biotics. That's why I'm glad the PS3 version has that comic because I can recreate my main character from ME1 without having to be a Soldier again.

Anyways, I would just decide based on what you like to do. Adepts and Infiltrators are great at long and medium range. Soldiers can do it all(albeit all boring). Vanguards are good at medium to close range, etc.


----------



## Vai (Jan 28, 2011)

you can always shift classes if you want, even from import characters.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 28, 2011)

i never use shockwave as a vanguard. nothing but charge really gets any burn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> i never use shockwave as a vanguard. nothing but charge really gets any burn.



you'll never know the pleasure of watching a  krogan go flying of a ledge to his death


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got Mass Effect 2 for PS3.

What class should I use?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I just got Mass Effect 2 for PS3.
> 
> What class should I use?


Sentinel or Adept


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I just got Mass Effect 2 for PS3.
> 
> What class should I use?



Manguard. 

That or Infiltrator.


----------



## Vai (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I just got Mass Effect 2 for PS3.
> 
> What class should I use?



have to ask... ever played ME1 ? 

if not then soldier.

if yes then you should already know the answer.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Sentinel or Adept


Is Adept the one that lets you use the biotics? I tried using Soldier, but it got a bit boring..


The Boss said:


> Manguard.
> 
> That or Infiltrator.


What? What those do?

And is it wrong that I rather play with a chick Shepard instead of male Shepard? The voice actor for male Shepard do not fit the type of character I was making. I made him look kind of looked like , and yeah, voice don't fit....




Vai said:


> have to ask... ever played ME1 ?
> 
> if not then soldier.


Never played ME1...but Soldier is boring. I don't get to fling people like Jacob do....


----------



## Vai (Jan 29, 2011)

Soldier was actually my favourite run on ME2. I'm not kidding 

the colective-cooldown simply turned me off,
Unlike on ME1 where my Adept could combine a lot of techniques right away and just mess everything up with no need to hide under a metal cover, here I have to wait a comple of seconds everytime I do something.


Since this game was more shooter with even ammo, I really enjoyed Soldier on ME2.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Solider is one of the best class. I play that as my main for ME1 & 2... will probably do it for ME3 as well. 

If you like sniping, Infiltrator is the way to go, or if you prefer getting up close and personal with the action Manguard is your answer.

The class I enjoyed most was Manguard.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2011)

I enjoyed Soldier and Infiltrator.  In the first game, I started with Vanguard.  Started the second one with that character too.  After about five playthroughs, I realized that while Charge is amazing, I liked playing as a Soldier and Infiltrator better.


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2011)

In case anyone hasn't heard, there is a save game corruption issue with the PS3 version.  Since ME2 save data is stored in a single data file -- the same way that they are stored on the 360 -- no matter how many saved games you have on a single character, if one saved game corrupts due to this, they are all corrupted.  BioWare is testing a patch to fix this issue, and others.  In the meantime, Chris Priestly over at the official BioWare forums has posted what he calls a simple workaround for the issue:  apparently the problem is related to extended periods of playing the game, so if you restart the game every couple of hours, the chance of encountering the issue is greatly reduced.  (this makes sense, since many of the people reporting the issue were distressed over losing characters they had already finished and restarted the game with.  They must have been playing for extended periods of time.)


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2011)

^Woah, solution or not, if I was playing Mass Effect and then my save file got corrupted, I'd probably channel my inner Wrex and go on a rampage.

Especially because every time I play ME, I end up playing for a really long time. I get so wrapped up in the story that the time slips away.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

True most times if I play any ME I play for about 6-8 hours in a row.


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2011)

gold the master race doesn't have that issue


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> What? What those do?
> 
> And *is it wrong that I rather play with a chick Shepard* instead of male Shepard? The voice actor for male Shepard do not fit the type of character I was making. I made him look kind of looked like , and yeah, voice don't fit....



You want to know what a chick infiltrator can do?

[YOUTUBE]Ex_jt1Y9vp8[/YOUTUBE]

ENJOY the HEADSHOT Heroine..and the SUBMACHINE GUN Queen...!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2011)

Fem shep look so good 
she makes insanity look easy 

also lol Ice queen shep 
Cyro rounds and cyrogun


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Yeah, when I first saw that vid, I made sure my femshep infiltrator was at least as good as that.

Still, on Insanity a mook can survive a headshot even from the Widow - albiet barely. 

Of course thats what _cloak_ is for...


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the game for the PS3 and finished it in 4 days (wish it could have been longer ). Really enjoyed it, my second favorite BioWare game after DA.

Too bad they didn't port the first one as well...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Gameplay for ME2 is so fucking fun. I wish they would remake ME1 with he same gameplay.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, even though I despise 99% FPS/TPS I really enjoyed ME2 gameplay, I hope they won't change it for the worse in ME2.


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> You want to know what a chick infiltrator can do?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ex_jt1Y9vp8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ENJOY the HEADSHOT Heroine..and the SUBMACHINE GUN Queen...!



Thats....pretty badass to be honest. I didn't get far yet. I just now got a ship from Illusive Man and I have to go after some Mordin Solidus.

Also, why do my chick look almost exactly like that one...just with different hair styles


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Because there's only one attractive FemShep.  

Mine looks just like that too... just different hair and eyes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2011)

^She looks like the Illusive Man's illegitimate daughter


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Because there's only one attractive FemShep.
> 
> Mine looks just like that too... just different hair and eyes.



How the fuck you get the eyes like that?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> How the fuck you get the eyes like that?



the answer is


----------



## Esura (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the answer is


Whatever 

Figured it had to be a mod...sigh.

I actually want to play with a male Shepard for the romance options, and I kind of want to put myself in the game...but my god that male voice actor don't fit my ideal black character at all.

When I heard Spike Shepard talk...I thought of this video...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtzlKJ1dObU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Holly shit.. that voice.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> I wonder what would happen if i choose Jacob to put a force field :rofl



I tried that with an unloyal Jacob in hopes that he would die....Grunt died instead 

I was so shocked, pissed and upset when I found out that Jacob survived and Grunt died.

I'm starting my next playthrough as a femshep and I'm gonna romance both Thane and Jacob and when the time comes where I have to choose, I'm gonna break Jacobs heart and laugh 

Also I tried insanity for the first time, I thought it was going to be hell but...well let's just say I'm an inflitrator  

Hell I went to the collector ship where TIM "betrayed" us and we where cought in a trap and I beat it fairly easy in like 4 tries.

On hardcore with a vanguard it took me 15 tries     I tried manguard on insanity. No fucking way I restarted and went with Infiltrator.

It's very diffficult without being totally punishing and some points it's very easy. Infiltrator is pretty cheap tbh, but whatever I'mm getting me that achievement.

After that I'll only have 3 more left, 2 I can easily do and the third is "fully upgrade your weapon" hmm...I can't believe I haven't got that before.


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2011)

god i hate it when i can't get all my team to survive 

i haven't had a single game where i had my entire team survive


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> god i hate it when i can't get all my team to survive
> 
> i haven't had a single game where i had my entire team survive



I got my entire team to survive on my first game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> god i hate it when i can't get all my team to survive
> 
> i haven't had a single game where i had my entire team survive



Get everyone loyal, send Legions to the vents, Garrus as team leader all the time, Jack force field, Mordin escort the crew back... entire team survives all the time errytime.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 29, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I got my entire team to survive on my first game.



Me too 

It's pretty easy if you know your team. Talking to your team and getting to know them is half of Mass Effect and if you do that, it's pretty easy to know who would be good at what at the end. It's great because little things tell you about these characters. Like one of TIM's mission complete messages gave me the idea that Garrus would be a great leader... but they only got him on the first team! No way he wasn't coming with me to the end! 

My best guesses for what would work -

Vents:
Kasumi - My pick
Legion
Tali

Team Leader 1:
Garrus - My pick
Miranda

Escort:
Jacob - My pick
Mordin

Team Leader 2:
Miranda - My Pick
Garrus 

Shield:
Samara - My pick
Jack

Your final team -
Garrus - My pick
Tali - My pick
Thane
Grunt
Legion
Mordin


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

So when do the Collectors attack the Normandy? I'm almost down ti the Overlord mission and still need to take back some freighter and get a Reaper IFF(is that right?)

Also when does Legion join?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2011)

You get Legions at Reaper IFF. You get to do about 2 missions after that, then reapers attack.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> So when do the Collectors attack the Normandy? I'm almost down ti the Overlord mission and still need to take back some freighter and get a Reaper IFF(is that right?)
> 
> Also when does Legion join?



legion joins during the reaper IFF mission.

collectors attack after the IFF is installed so after the reaper IFF mission do legion's loyality mission immediatly.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Vents:
> Kasumi
> *Legion*
> Tali
> ...



Tali + Geth Shotgun = Quarian Sniper.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll just do them all before i go after the IFF

I don't want Donnelly to die, he's my favourite crew member


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow I never knew how hot Miranda was.

Overload AND warp PLUS boosts for the entire squad EQUAL one pissed off shadow broker.

Sorry Liara but Miranda just owned Harbinger on insanity without any help whatsoever.

Know I need to find a second squadmate. I keep switching between Garrus and Thane depending if I fight synthetics or organics but for the final mission I'm thinking Legions Combot drone + widow would do wonders.

I was going to sell legion as I wanted to really vary up my playthrough's (Grunt is still in the tube XD) but if Legion really is that wonderful I might just sell him on my next and final playthrough and use him in this one to kick some human reaper collecter ass.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2011)

Legion is to epic to sell.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Legion is to epic to sell.



Cerberus only gives you 50,000 for legion.

wtf I DEMAND more. Legion is easily worth 500,000,000. I mean, he talks! And he does not intentionally infiltrate


----------



## Vai (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Cerberus only gives you 50,000 for legion.
> 
> wtf I DEMAND more. Legion is easily worth 500,000,000. I mean, he talks! And he does not intentionally infiltrate



Well the Shadow Broker DID say that Cerberus underestimates it's selling prize.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

Best Squads Thane/Samara + Miranda 
Pull 
Warp


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Best Squads Thane/Samara + Miranda
> Pull
> Warp



I wish we could keep liara 

Singularity was just sex. Not nearly as broken as it was in the first game, but hell it's always fun doing a pull just as liara uses singularity. Fucking epic.

Gah, it sucks that we can't talk to liara after the shadow broker mission, yet we can talk to her friends? What gives? I wanted to do that option "let's talk about our relationship" but I was skipping the cutscenes and I accidentally ended the conversation


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, that sucks.  So you didn't get to renew your relationship?


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2011)

^No, but you can have one final pork.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't you have to tell her you still want to be with her before she'll embrace eternity with one another?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2011)

No.
You have to have an existing relationship with Liara and not have cheated on her
and you have to pick  I think
I am fighting for a girl/love/etc on the normandy


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 1, 2011)

you can cheat on her and still smash. just gotta rekindle that shit during the part with about forty interrupts.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so pissed, I didn't cheat on Liara, I went the paragon route and everything, but I missed one single action and know I didn't get to do that "freaky black eye eternity thing" that Joker says >=[

I'm so pissed right now, bioware should have the option for us to talk to liara again and rekindle our relationship. Well screw her now, I'm porking Jack.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

Reload your save bruh and pick that one single action you missed. Also... I cheated on Liara but I was still able to embrace eternity with her.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Reload your save bruh and pick that one single action you missed. Also... I cheated on Liara but I was still able to embrace eternity with her.



lol if only real life relationships were like that.

Spending minutes looking at the possible options of what to say while your gf quietly, patiently waits for your response. After a few moments down the track and realising her reaction is not what you wanted, and then just reloading the convo, speed reading and skipping all the other stuff she has to say...

Mass Effect is awesome


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

l o l


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> l o l



That....would actually make sense.

now if only ME1 had a geth or saren edition.


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> l o l



my.

        god.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Reload your save bruh and pick that one single action you missed. Also... I cheated on Liara but I was still able to embrace eternity with her.



i can't reload the saves I only keep 1 save slot


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

^ Let that be a lesson learned.  

Bioware said they were gonna have a regular edition, collectors edition, and legendary edition for ME3. I'm getting the legendary of course. I hope we get a replica of Shepard's helmet. Shit will be so cash.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 1, 2011)

I want a desk lamp in the form of a geth head.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2011)

Did they confirm the Legendary Edition?  Last I heard was that they were taking suggestions for it and that they would see if they could come up with anything.  I hope they do have one...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not confirmed but Casey did say he wanted to do something like the Halo Reach Legendary edition... so I'm saying they are.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think they will make Shepard's helmet (though that would be awesome).  It would be too similar to Halo 3's Legendary Edition.  Maybe a replica Normandy?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't want no fucking Normandy.  I demand Shepard's helmet... though.. I want the ME1 version that's been busted and shit from the collectors attack in ME2.... but that's asking for to much.


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> l o l


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been replaying ME2 again to make my definitive cannon Shepard (Sentinals can do evvveryyythiiiingg), my ass hole Shepard (Humans first baby), and my female Shepard (I'm gonna give Garrus that RnR he deserves ), and I noticed something...

I bet this has been mentioned before like years ago... but I just noticed that the Normandy is very "Geth-like" in appearance... was that on purpose?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I bet this has been mentioned before like years ago... but I just noticed that the Normandy is very "Geth-like" in appearance... was that on purpose?


I don't see any geth-like similarity in appearance from Normandy-SR2.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> I don't see any geth-like similarity in appearance from Normandy-SR2.



Really? The very tip of it just screams Geth to me. The body is curved, almost like an elongated Geth head.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

The ship is Turian made I think.. well the original is anyways. As for similarities I think it's consistency in the art design.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 1, 2011)

wasn't it a joint effort by humans and turians? idk it's been a while.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2011)

I think so.. but more Turian then human.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I think so.. but more Turian then human.



It was.

"She is a prototype "deep scout" frigate, first of the eponymous Normandy class, co-developed by the Alliance and the Turian Hierarchy with the sponsorship of the Citadel Council."

I was just commenting on the looks however, not the actual designers.

To me it looks like a long Geth head. Imagine a Geth light right between the tip.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn it, for some reason I can't get Samara >=[

I never asked Liara about her before doing lair of the shadow broker, so after I beat that I went to her office and read her computer, that did nothing, and now I'm stuck. I can't get to Samara.

Really I can't. The taxi icon won't show up so I can't take a taxi, I talked to everyone on Illium, Liara is big fat bitch who only says "hello shepard, I'm glad you came" then continues on her computer, I have everyone on my team except for Legion (who I'll get later) and Samara.

I want me my asari biotic shield dammit!

Ughh, this paragon playthrough...Also, the new alternate clothing packs looks sick, ESPECIALLY Miranda, who, for the first time ever, does not dress up as a fancy street whore looking for her sugar daddy. 
*
She wears freaking battle armor! *Or some sexified version of battle armor, either way I do want it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Damn it, for some reason I can't get Samara >=[
> 
> I never asked Liara about her before doing lair of the shadow broker, so after I beat that I went to her office and read her computer, that did nothing, and now I'm stuck. I can't get to Samara.
> 
> ...



OMG MY GAME DID THE SAME THING
It's been stuck there for months, and I _cannot_ get past it. And you can't progress the game until you get Samara, but IT WON'T LET ME GET HER!aklfjalkjkl

So I finally just gave up started over (I had a save file from back before I did the Shadow Broker thing. Of course, it's at the beginning of the game. Goodie.)


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

i am replaying me1 and the controls for running and pausing are switched 

i always hit pause when i mean to run 

and i didn't know you could actually crouch in ME1 its so awesome for the sniper rifle xD


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Damn it, for some reason I can't get Samara >=[
> 
> I never asked Liara about her before doing lair of the shadow broker, so after I beat that I went to her office and read her computer, that did nothing, and now I'm stuck. I can't get to Samara.
> 
> ...





Jena said:


> OMG MY GAME DID THE SAME THING
> It's been stuck there for months, and I _cannot_ get past it. And you can't progress the game until you get Samara, but IT WON'T LET ME GET HER!aklfjalkjkl
> 
> So I finally just gave up started over (I had a save file from back before I did the Shadow Broker thing. Of course, it's at the beginning of the game. Goodie.)



I'm amazed that you people even managed to NOT get smexy Samara.

But anyway, who gets a new outfit in this pack?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> i am replaying me1 and the controls for running and pausing are switched
> 
> i always hit pause when i mean to run
> 
> and i didn't know you could actually crouch in ME1 its so awesome for the sniper rifle xD



Just got ME1 the other day.  The controls are definately inferior to ME2, but I expected that.  The sniper rifle bouncing is pissing me off to no end though even when crouched (which I read is suppose to help)

Right now I'm running around the Citadel tagging Keepers.  I've got 20 out of 21, that last fucker is hiding from me!


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

did you check the passage where you go from the pressidium to the wards?

there is a passage way hidden in there that has a keeper, if not check in the financial district, there is one behind the hanar merchant

as for the sniper rifle, you have constantly move your cross hair for it to not interfere, a quick smooth control is the only way to use that crosshair

and crouch does help, just not when those geth pop up next to you, which is pretty much all the time for me


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> did you check the passage where you go from the pressidium to the wards?
> 
> there is a passage way hidden in there that has a keeper, if not check in the financial district, there is one behind the hanar merchant



I think I found both of those... I'll give it one more run through and then I'm giving up and checking online.




> as for the sniper rifle, you have constantly move your cross hair for it to not interfere, a quick smooth control is the only way to use that crosshair



I'll try that during my next skirmish 


Also, is it just me or is everything so damn expensive?  I see all these crazy upgrades that are 20,000 or 50,000 credits and I've got like 2,000   I guess I'm just not far enough into the game yet, but I hate spending credits on inferior products/upgrades.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I'm amazed that you people even managed to NOT get smexy Samara.
> 
> But anyway, who gets a new outfit in this pack?



samara is not smex liara is 10 times hotter

the new outfits are for tali, grunt and miranda.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Also, is it just me or is everything so damn expensive?  I see all these crazy upgrades that are 20,000 or 50,000 credits and I've got like 2,000   I guess I'm just not far enough into the game yet, but I hate spending credits on inferior products/upgrades.



Make sure you sell your extra stuff, including the upgrades.  If you're still at the beginning, you'll be hurting for money for a while.  Soon enough though, you'll have more money than you can spend.

And for sniping, how many points do you have in it?  I'm pretty sure that the bouncing stops when you get to higher levels.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Confirmed, Luscious Lesbian Liara is 10x hotterererer than Sammy Samara. 

I decided to add my own nicknames for them.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Just got ME1 the other day.  The controls are definately inferior to ME2, but I expected that.  The sniper rifle bouncing is pissing me off to no end though even when crouched (which I read is suppose to help)



you need to level up the sniper to improve the aim, thats the point of it. It will get a better aim towards the end... which makes sense.

heres a keepers map if you need help


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Speaking of maps.. the maps in ME2 was a cluster fuck. Who the fuck designed such shitty maps. I looked at the map once and never looked at it again.


----------



## Alien (Feb 2, 2011)

There were maps in ME2 ?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Who used maps? I just ran around until I could find people to punch in the face with my biotic god powers.


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

wtf? who used maps in me2? i used maps in me1 when i was riding the maco but that's the only time i used maps

in me2 there is no point in using maps. the areas are just linear why would you need maps for that?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Well shit.. I was trying to find where to start the recruit Mordin mission when I pulled up the map.. looked at it.. and laughed. Never went back to it again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2011)

Only time I used the map in the first game was to find locations when I was using the Normandy (minerals, debris, etc.)

Only time I used the map in the second game was when it said press "Back" when you first land on Omega.  At least, I think it was back.  I never used it again.  Did you really need maps in the game?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2011)

The map in ME2 is far to clustered and shit.

Hell ever since I did lair of the shadow broker going into the galaxy map is a mess. Some of the orange boxes overlap other boxes and planets and it gets so confusing and I have to relocate the camera and it's all so shit


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> samara is not smex liara is 10 times hotter
> 
> the new outfits are for tali, grunt and miranda.





The World said:


> Confirmed, Luscious Lesbian Liara is 10x hotterererer than Sammy Samara.
> 
> I decided to add my own nicknames for them.



So does that mean Samara is not smexy?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2011)

Whew, I checked in google, I can beat the game without samara, THANK GOD.

For a minute I was so petrified. Screw her anyways, I can't boink her and Morinth has the asari version of aids. Not good. Samara is ugly, morinth is hot.

So yeah my galaxy map is cluttered with INDIUM RICH PLANET and so many other missions it's ridiculous >=[


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2011)

morinth is ugly xD

samara is a milf


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2011)

Just started the game yesterday.

Trying to get use the game controls but overall I am having a lot of fun.

Time to recruit my team.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Samara is a milf indeed, i must try seduce her in this one, maybe in the third she can finally put up


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

I want Kaidan back.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Enough with Kaidan


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

NEVAAAAR. As long as I'm here.. Kaidan will always be a topic. Deal with it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess so


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss
[✓] Alpha as Fuck


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

That you are


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

I just glad Kaidan x Wrex is gone.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

But...but  I...I thought? Whats going on here


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

It's Kaidan >> All 


And no. That Kaidan x Wrex wasn't my doing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Garrus >>> All


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Sometimes.. I wish Garrus was human. He would be 10x hotter.  I'm sorry. I just can't romance a Turian without lol'n.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 2, 2011)

Vault said:


> Garrus >>> All



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GupzpnhUKQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2011)

In me1 your choices are Carth from Kotor, whatever Ashely's supposed to be and a blue alien.

In me2 your choices are a bird, a lizard, Darth vader's sister, a crazy psycho bitch, a questionable cheerleader, a bland black man who is not ghetto and a bi-species yeoman.

I'm starting to fear more choices in Me3.

I'm also pissed that Jacob is the only human femsheps can pork while male sheps has the choice between miranda and jack. Not fair, we could at least pork Zaeed......eww....


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> In me1 your choices are Carth from Kotor, whatever Ashely's supposed to be and a blue alien.
> 
> In me2 your choices are a bird, a lizard, Darth vader's sister, a crazy psycho bitch, a questionable cheerleader, a bland black man who is not ghetto and a bi-species yeoman.
> 
> ...



There is no Zaeed he is just fucing filler i mean why would Shepard want this fodder on his ship Bioware was just milking money just like all the special new clothes DLC I mean why Shepard would save the day wearing rags isted of his N7 armor...

And about the choices in ME3 i just want to break Omega law "don't fuck with Aria" thas all.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

Porking Zaeed.. the fuck. Actually there are fanart of F.ShepxZaeed.  I don't get it. I rather pork Illusive man before Zaeed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GupzpnhUKQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That always hurt when he said that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

I remember playing the game for the first time.. and after every fucking mission he said that to me.   I cried.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 2, 2011)

Bioware should release DLC of Revan's armor

Imagine walking around in Revan's armor with dem graphics


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> There is no Zaeed he is just fucing filler i mean why would Shepard want this fodder on his ship Bioware was just milking money just like all the special new clothes DLC I mean why Shepard would save the day wearing rags isted of his N7 armor...
> 
> And about the choices in ME3 i just want to break Omega law "don't fuck with Aria" thas all.



oh yes I want to fucking beat that piece of shit arrogant bitch up.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yes I want to fucking beat that piece of shit arrogant bitch up.



That's Goddamn suicide.

lol, but Zaeed sucks. And he's fckng crazy.

Thane is what I usually tap. Although I really like Garrus too. Garrus is awesome. He's like the kind of guy that you want to have a beer with. Hell yeah.

I'm sorry, but I _hate_ Kaidan with a passion. Killing him off sacrificing him on Virmire wasn't much of a conflict. Jacob is also annoying, but after that initial mission you can leave him to rot on the ship forever, save for his stupid loyalty mission.


----------



## Wan (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 2, 2011)

Is Miranda wearing a chasity belt?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Just until she sees Shephard in Engineering after that they were burning the midnight oil...


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I remember playing the game for the first time.. and after every fucking mission he said that to me.   I cried.



It's this reason alone that I decided to go with the dying lizard 

Got some calibrations Garrus? Well screw you I'm taking Thane! Mordin! Get your ass on Thanes sickness ASAP.

Anyone hears what Liara says to you about your romance? She was pretty bitchy for Thane lovers, in the part where their are 3 paragon interruptions, if you do the last one, liara will get up in your ass if you already romanced someone.

For Thane she was particularly bitchy "Your gone for 2 years and now your replacing the wife of a dying husband"

That's cold liara, and below the belt.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2011)

Dat Tali


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Tali Hoeeeeee

:rofl


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 2, 2011)

She seemed quite supporting of my Tali relationship though.

I romanced Ashlee and let her die with the nuke.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> It's this reason alone that I decided to go with the dying lizard
> 
> Got some calibrations Garrus? Well screw you I'm taking Thane! Mordin! Get your ass on Thanes sickness ASAP.
> 
> ...


I still "bumped" heads with Garrus anyways.  He was the only acceptable one. (However I stayed true to Alenko in my main run. pek)

I tried to romance Thane, and he's pretty cool, but when I realized he called you by his "soul name" .... it's also the same name of his dead wife.. I cold turkey him pretty quick. 

My manShep romanced Liara and cheated with Miranda. Liara was pretty mad. But My manshep told her she's the "only one" for him... then she embraced eternity with him.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

So what does everyone's Shepard look like?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone else think that Tali and her two-pronged foot that she could give the perfect footjob?  

I bet Shepard is like "Oh hey Tali? Can't leave your suit because you'll contract AIDS and herpes? Well that's ok, just give me that sublime footjob and I'll be happy to kill Reapers and do suicide missions!" :33


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2011)

The World said:


> Does anyone else think that Tali and her two-pronged foot that she could give the perfect footjob?



I think Tali would die of embarrassment if Shepard asked her to do that. 



> So what does everyone's Shepard look like?



Lenore Shepard. You'll never guess where I got the name from.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So what does everyone's Shepard look like?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



this looks a lot like mine! 


ahmm, i wish i had a good way to take a pic of my shepards.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

Vai said:


> this looks a lot like mine!





I actually love how well my Shepard matches the voice actor. I think it matches better than the default Shepard but that's just my opinion.



Jena said:


> Lenore Shepard. You'll never guess where I got the name from.



Pretty! Um, lets see... Lenore the cute little dead girl? The Edgar Allan Poe poem?


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2011)

ME1/ME2






he has a small beard... but THE LIGHTS :mya


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Pretty! Um, lets see... Lenore the cute little dead girl? The Edgar Allan Poe poem?


NO...........


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So what does everyone's Shepard look like?




//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> That's Goddamn suicide.
> 
> lol, but Zaeed sucks. And he's fckng crazy.
> 
> ...



pfff she is just fodder if you fight her :ho


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think Tali would die of embarrassment if Shepard asked her to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lenore Shepard. You'll never guess where I got the name from.



You whore you divorced bill and now he's dressing up like a woman. 

I'll take a pic of my shepard later. Insanity is stupid easy. I just did some mission about bringing down the blue suns or something, they send 2 heavy mechs at me + a small army of soldiers.

Needless to say I was sniping everyone UPFRONT. I would litterally just go invisible, walk up to them and "snipe" them. Miranda and Thane (surprisingly) took care of the mechs.

INFILTRATOR FTW


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice Shepards everyone. :ho


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Normal Shepard is the best


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Normal Shepard is the best


My Paragon Shepard is indeed a default Shepard. Only the Female Badass is original 

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Normal Shepard is best for Males. Yes.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

You lost me


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Normal Shepard is best for Males. Yes.



NEVAR! Normal male Shep has blue eyes and a small dented-in nose! I prefer mine by a mile as well as a lot of other player created Sheps. Of course I'm bias toward my own but... Hey, that's what a creation system is for.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> You lost me


I said Normal Shepard is best Male Shepard.  



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> NEVAR! Normal male Shep has blue eyes and a small dented-in nose! I prefer mine by a mile as well as a lot of other player created Sheps. Of course I'm bias toward my own but... Hey, that's what a creation system is for.



I understand. I prefer my custom FemShep to others as well.  The only reason I don't play a custom MaleShep is because they advertise the default one like crazy, so it stuck with me. He's not bad looking either, so why not.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

You are 100% correct on that one, as for female shepard err its weird using her so i always refrain


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> You are 100% correct on that one, as for female shepard err its weird using her so i always refrain



You should play as femShep so you can live out your fantasy with Garrus.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Hahahaha 

But i want it to be male Shepard :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

I cant image what a gay relationship with garrus would be like.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes you can


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yes you can



instead of forehead bumping with the female shep before sex they would brofist before the sex? 

I totally want shepard to brofist garrus without the sex.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

I would pay Bioware to animate this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

Eww. I disapprove of bromance.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

But it would be funny.. and I would be entertained. Money well spent.


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> But it would be funny.. and I would be entertained. Money well spent.


aren't there mods that allow you to bromance?

i know there are vids on youtube about it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> aren't there mods that allow you to bromance?
> 
> i know there are vids on youtube about it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't you have to make an EA account to get the comic and that bounty hunter?


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah you do.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh ewwww

Check out these Shepards


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2011)

President Barack Shepard reporting for duty!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm saving those codes 

//HbS


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 3, 2011)

that's awesome


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure is cOLD in here.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ichigeau (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2011)

My Shepard is Samus from Metriod Prime :33
and i have one that looks like a younger Chakwas
a bruce campbell/ash of evil dead
an ARNOLD shepard 
Duke Nukem


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Sure is cOLD in here.


Not all of us spend 24/7 on Youtube looking for random Mass Effect stuff, so back off 

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not all of us spend 24/7 on Youtube looking for random Mass Effect stuff, so back off
> 
> //HbS



You....you don't? 

I can only say

[YOUTUBE]a40r6O_Bld0[/YOUTUBE]

:ho


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not all of us spend 24/7 on Youtube looking for random Mass Effect stuff, so back off
> 
> //HbS


This game is already a year old.  All this shit came out within 1-3 months of the games release. If you were here in this thread since it's release you would notice the repost. I'm not complaining, I'm just saying is c_OLD_ in here.

I wish I had that much time to go on youtube. I could be the youtube queen or something. Shit would be cash.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2011)

Has the video where harbinger assumes direct control over justin bieber been posted here?

I love his new single "Your my Shepard, Shepard, Shepard"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You....you don't?
> 
> I can only say
> 
> ...


I don't  only when something inspires me to do it, like:


DedValve said:


> Has the video where harbinger assumes direct control over justin bieber been posted here?
> 
> I love his new single "Your my Shepard, Shepard, Shepard"


Whaaaaat


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't  only when something inspires me to do it, like:
> 
> Whaaaaat


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2011)

Just beat the game as a female Renegade Shepard, everyone survived left the Collector base intact

Now to make  another save file and play as a Paragon male Shepard


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 5, 2011)

L O L


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha...so true.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 5, 2011)

Lmao epic.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2011)

Vanguard > All
If a vanguard had singularity it would be the most broken class

Class by durability:
Vanguard/Sentinel at the top no debate needed
Soldier
Infiltrator
Adept
Engie


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Vanguard > All
> If a vanguard had singularity it would be the most broken class
> 
> Class by durability:
> ...



I played as an Adept on my first run and it was fun but slow paced.

My renagade is an Infiltrator and it's also pretty slow but fun as hell. Sniping is awesome, and with invisibility it's a perfect combo.

My new main for ME3 is a Sentinel and I couldn't be happier. Warp AND Overload? Yes please. Not to mention Cryoblast and the Tech armor that basically doubles your shield. Definitely my favorite class so far.

I played a Vanguard in the first game and the ME2 demo but I'm just not a fan of shotguns and rushing in. Their rush ability is cool and all but it's not very useful when you're fighting a ton of enemies... and there are a lot of fights like that in ME2. It just puts you in danger. I can see how it would be a good class for someone who likes that type of gameplay but I'm not into it.

Soldier is really good and that was my main in ME1 but after a whole game of just guns, I was like... nah, too boring. I mean you're in an awesome universe with all these awesome powers and you're just gonna use guns? 

That's why I love a Sentinel. To me, that seems like the class that Shepard, the defender of the universe should be. He can do it all. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2011)

vanguard i would only play on easy

it's suicidal to try and play it on any other setting. it's awesome to be able to rush and recharge about half your shield, but on anything other than easy, enemies will drain your shield with 2 hits. so its really pointless to have such an ability.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 6, 2011)

If i'm going play an insanity playthrough it will be a soldier femshep.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Good luck. Recruiting Garrus and Horizon are the worst parts. Once you get past those two.. shit is a cake walk.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 6, 2011)

Muk said:


> vanguard i would only play on easy
> 
> it's suicidal to try and play it on any other setting. it's awesome to be able to rush and recharge about half your shield, but on anything other than easy, enemies will drain your shield with 2 hits. so its really pointless to have such an ability.



Actually it's way more fun playing a vanguard on the harder difficulties. On the lower ones you charge at someone and they get blown away making them much harder to hit with a shotgun. 

On the other hand, playing on insanity may seem hard at first but after you level up a bit you're unstoppable. The enemies conveniently have shields/armor so when you charge at them they're ready to get a shotgun blast to the face. You choose the next target and you automatically recharge your shields. It's like using an infinite amount of medpacs.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> L O L



Thats pretty much it.

My bro played vanguard on insanity, its doable just may involve heavy swearing by the player.

It fun to watch and it's a pretty hectic, rush type of gameplay. Its Charge, shotgun headshot, shotgun melee then charge again before you die. He's cleaned rooms like that and while hes often in the red during the shoot out he charges his shield just in time. Rinse and Repeat.



> My renagade is an Infiltrator and it's also pretty slow but fun as hell. Sniping is awesome, and with invisibility it's a perfect combo.



You could have mixed it with submachine gun use to kill half of the enemies.

My main team was: 
Femshep Infiltrator
Kasumi
Miranda

The good thing about this team was that when you upgraded your weapons:
Pistol
Sub-Machinegun
Sniper

You automatically give them better effectiveness as well. SM/Pistol Upgrade 5/5 and Cryo Ammo for your whole team will take you far on Insanity.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 6, 2011)

So I just beat this game on insanity, yeah I bought this thing when it first released...LAST YEAR.

I was so freaking scared to play insanity due to what everyone else was saying how ridiculously stupid it was, not to mention that I was playing hardcore as a vangaurd and getting my ass kicked every 5 seconds.

So I decided that with ME2 I might have a chance to make it my first completed game ("platinum" if you will for you PS3 owners) and well....wow insanity sucks =/

I probably died like 6 times in the entire game, and 2 of those deaths was just being careless and 1 of those was some weird glitch where I fell through the floor in the heretic base and I was stuck yet that didn't stop them from shooting through the floor =/

Either way it was really easy, hell I was laughing my ass off in the last boss battle.

Oh, I was infiltrator btw, + I had Miranda and Legion backing me up. I was unstoppable.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 6, 2011)

I just started my Insanity eun, like i said soldier femshep, and i gave her fortification.
That power is completely the same as tech armour, minus the stun blast when it's broken.
I got all the DLC stuff to so i got some of the best guns you can have from the start.

Dat Geth shotty .


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 6, 2011)

Finished the game at last. (I played the PS3 version.) 

Great stuff. I particularly enjoyed the way you constantly had to make tough decisions -- I've played Bioware games before, so I'm not unfamiliar with this style, but it felt like it was more prominent than ever in ME2. It inserted a lot of tension that I normally don't feel when playing games -- I was constantly worrying over making the right choice, or wondering if I did the correct thing afterwards. It's an uncomfortable experience, but very welcome in how it removes that normal feeling of passive experience on the part of the gamer. The fact that these decisions become a sort of legacy for you if you choose to import your character into the next game is an even better idea. 

I was an idiot when it came to the suicide mission...I thought I could save people by keeping them out of the leader/other slots, so I picked less suitable characters instead. Ironically, this seems to have gotten people killed...four in total. A bit disastrous, to say the least. (I upgraded the ship shielding, hull and weapons, so I thought that would be good enough...ouch.)

One criticism I do have -- the interaction with the other characters felt a bit skimpy at times. In fact, it got to the point where they simply stopped saying anything new far before I actually went on the final mission. The character interactivity seemed much better realised in _Dragon Age_ than it was here. Most of the characters were still interesting and distinctive, though -- it just felt like they had far more to offer. Bioware should have focused more on quality than quantity -- I wouldn't mind if Zaeed, Jacob or Grunt were removed, if it meant that the other characters were given more conversation options and depth. Jacob in particular is one of the blandest characters I've ever seen -- I feel a little sorry for the females, having one of the 'love interest' slots taken up by him.

The gameplay was fun, with exception of a few moment of bugginess. I particularly enjoyed the Shadow Broker mission, or walking into Afterlife on Omega...amazing sense of atmosphere. The graphics were downright stunning at points -- I've only played a few games that could compare, in this sense. The plot was utterly 'meh' for me, but I thought the same thing about _Dragon Age_ -- I only play these games for the characters, and that area was decent. Anyway, it was a lot of fun -- hopefully I can play ME1 someday, so I can see what else I missed.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 6, 2011)

^Well you miss the best character made by Bioware Saren and Nasara and the main plot it kinda suck to play ME1 if you finished ME2 when i lear about the Repears and talk with Sovering in Vermire if was just epict


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2011)

You also missed getting to kill Kaiden...everyone should experience the joy of killing the whiny biotic.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 6, 2011)

^THen again Ash is a racist that belive aliens=animals i nuke her ass everytime.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2011)

She's the perfect love interest for my Renegade Shepard(s) though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 6, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> She's the perfect love interest for my Renegade Shepard(s) though.



But she's a God-loving Bigot! That means she's a goddamn hypocrite!


----------



## Wan (Feb 6, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> ^THen again Ash is a racist that belive aliens=animals i nuke her ass everytime.



Ash is not racist.  Her concern is the security of the Alliance's most advanced ship.  It's the same concern I would have if a Russian or Arabian soldier was poking around one of the US's nuclear carriers.  The fact that objects of her concern were aliens is coincidence.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> But she's a God-loving Bigot! That means she's a goddamn hypocrite!



A bigot, huh?  Name one time she is intolerant of someone else's beliefs.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does taking Kelly to your cabin for dinner get you Renegade points?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2011)

Dunno...you're having fun when you should be working?  Never really noticed that before.


----------



## Wan (Feb 6, 2011)

Cuz she likes bad boys.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 6, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Ash is not racist.  Her concern is the security of the Alliance's most advanced ship.  It's the same concern I would have if a Russian or Arabian soldier was poking around one of the US's nuclear carriers.  The fact that objects of her concern were aliens is coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> A bigot, huh?  Name one time she is intolerant of someone else's beliefs.



She was intolerant of my belief that she should die. 

No one on my ship is going to be worried about my man Garrus. She'd probably even complain about you Mordin, If I had not blown her to smithereens in ME1.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> Why does taking Kelly to your cabin for dinner get you Renegade points?



Bioware consider it as cheating... 

I mad cuz I did this in my main run.... I didn't know going to "dinnar" with Kelly would have consequence.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Bioware consider it as cheating...
> 
> I mad cuz I did this in my main run.... I didn't know going to "dinnar" with Kelly would have consequence.



I'm glad there are forced Renegade and Paragon points. That way you don't feel compelled to ALWAYS choose one way or the other.

Kind of like in Red Dead. They force you to steal a horse so you don't feel compelled to NEVER commit a crime in that game. It relieves the stress of completing a perfect game, and lets you make choices more naturally.

At least that's how I look at it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2011)

How is it cheating when she's the one i'm romancing?

Some people at Bioware need relationship advice


----------



## Corran (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe because you are taking advantage of a junior officer?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> How is it cheating when she's the one i'm romancing?
> 
> Some people at Bioware need relationship advice



Did you romance anyone in the first game?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2011)

So yeah
ME2 lifetime on xbox: 2.5 million
1.5 in the first two weeks
PS3?
.14 million in 2 weeks 

Trolololololol 

Also, my first hardcore and first insanity play through were vanguard 
Vanguard isnt that hard to play
Shadow Broker with a vanguard on insanity was a joke
Fighting the first boss and chasing her around with charges was


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2011)

Axl, that's 1.4 million or 0.14 milion? Well, if it's the latter, I'm not suprised. Most of the gamers already have it for Xbox360 or PC.

//HbS


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Axl, that's 1.4 million or 0.14 milion? Well, if it's the latter, I'm not suprised. Most of the gamers already have it for Xbox360 or PC.
> 
> //HbS



Not to mention you have to pay full price for the PS3 version while the other version are $20. People would rather wait for a price drop.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Did you romance anyone in the first game?



never played the first game


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 7, 2011)

Just past Horizon on insanity, only died 2-3 times.

Doing a lot better then expected, i only need to finish the game now for my last trophy.
First Platinum here i come.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> never played the first game



*WHY. * 


Unless you are PS3 bro then ok.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *WHY. *
> 
> 
> Unless you are PS3 bro then ok.


He has a PC. Don't you "unless" him, dude!

//HbS


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2011)

PS3 version

I'm not getting a 360 just to play ME1


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> He has a PC. Don't you "unless" him, dude!
> 
> //HbS


lol ..  



Raptor Diego said:


> PS3 version
> 
> I'm not getting a 360 just to play ME1



Oh.. okay.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2011)

then you miss out on the subtle things in me1


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Axl, that's 1.4 million or 0.14 milion? Well, if it's the latter, I'm not suprised. Most of the gamers already have it for Xbox360 or PC.
> 
> //HbS



139K 
oh yeah it's .14 million 

What a bomb


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol ..


Ah fuck, sorry 

He has a PC! Don't you "unless" him, girl!

//HbS


----------



## Corran (Feb 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> 139K
> oh yeah it's .14 million
> 
> What a bomb



What is your beef with the PS3 version?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Ah fuck, sorry
> 
> He has a PC! Don't you "unless" him, girl!
> 
> //HbS



I have PC too.  Master race. Feels goooooood.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> 139K
> oh yeah it's .14 million
> 
> What a bomb



I don't know where you're getting your info, but even if it's true,


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I don't know where you're getting your info, but even if it's true,



I bet they released a limited amount so they could say the game is so good it's sold out. It's called Hype.


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I have PC too.  Master race. Feels goooooood.



Can I get an amen from my fellow xboxers?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> 139K
> oh yeah it's .14 million
> 
> What a bomb



for a game released a year ago on pc/xbox and demanding 60 dollars its alright /kanyeshrug

got mass effect 1 and 2 on PC and 2 on PS3 as well, and even my bro was like why did you paid 60 dollars for a game you already have?

I was all:


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Corron:
My beef is that sony had to suck some major EA cock just to get one great game 
Bioware never intended going to PS3 until EA [bioware's abusive Sugar daddy] said for your best interest you might wanna work on a PS3 port 
and set your goal for me3 *to sell 4+ million copies* 



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I don't know where you're getting your info, but even if it's true,



i was looking at the weekly sales of ME2 on PS3
week 2: 139K copies sold

and no
Bioware believed that game would bomb 139k copies including digital ones awere bought for PS3
so
Lol 



The Boss said:


> I bet they released a limited amount so they could say the game is so good it's sold out. It's called Hype.



Oh bossy
U so pwnsome :33



Dr.Douchebag said:


> for a game released a year ago on pc/xbox and demanding 60 dollars its alright /kanyeshrug
> 
> got mass effect 1 and 2 on PC and 2 on PS3 as well, and even my bro was like why did you paid 60 dollars for a game you already have?
> 
> I was all:



Deal with it?
More like supporting the one game PS3 actually has


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

2 million sold in the first day. Another 7 million by the end of the first week........


 Deal with it


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> 2 million sold in the first day. Another 7 million by the end of the first week........
> 
> 
> Deal with it



Wait..what?


ME2 sold more poorly than they had thought,not even hitting the 3 million mark.

Dragon Age on the other hand sold about 4 million copies.

So..yeah.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy you obviously didnt get the joke


----------



## Corran (Feb 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Corron:
> My beef is that sony had to suck some major EA cock just to get one great game
> Bioware never intended going to PS3 until EA [bioware's abusive Sugar daddy] said for your best interest you might wanna work on a PS3 port
> and set your goal for me3 *to sell 4+ million copies*
> ...



Wow, where does the hate come from?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Ciupy you obviously didnt get the joke


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> 2 million sold in the first day. Another 7 million by the end of the first week........
> 
> 
> Deal with it





Ciupy said:


> Wait..what?
> 
> 
> ME2 sold more poorly than they had thought,not even hitting the 3 million mark.
> ...



He's making fun of the ME3 trailer dood
2 million dead in the first day
7 million by the end of the first week

but yeah

ME2 did sell about 2 million in the first week


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> *He's making fun of the ME3 trailer dood
> 2 million dead in the first day
> 7 million by the end of the first week*
> but yeah
> ...



I know I know!


I realised that when I saw what he posted.

But still,I was hoping for at least 500k units moved on the PS3.

149k units is..abysmal for such a high profile title coming from such a big company..


At least Dragon Age 2 looks awesome (new Dragon Age 2 preview from IGN with video and pics and gameplay ) and I hope they will make their money out of that title.

Because I'd hate to see BioWare being totally ripped apart by EA after a string of good games that sell poorly and being renamed into something like EA Canada.

That's my fear right there.

EA Canada,people!


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Final Fantasty died after 6 and 7
10 was a savior but then fuck it all and it died again



Corran said:


> Wow, where does the hate come from?



hate?
Nah

Potential for trolling?
Fabulous


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 8, 2011)

If shepard doesn't get aviator shades as  head armor in ME3 I will burn bioware down


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> If shepard doesn't get aviator shades as  head armor in ME3 I will burn bioware down



Hell all I want is collapsible or a option helmets on or off except in no or low oxygen areas

that would be funny though 
you are a planet will little to no breathable oxygen and you switch your helmet off and Saren's theme starts to play as you fall over dead


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 8, 2011)

axl you got 360 or master race? 



Ciupy said:


> I know I know!
> 
> 
> I realised that when I saw what he posted.
> ...



Its confusing from what I've read the physical copies are hard to find hence the ps3 ones 'selling out' but as boss said if they stack a minimal amount even crappy sales would allow them to be sold out and create hype, but like I said 60 dollars for a 1 year old game which has been out on 2 platforms doesn't make sense

mass effect 3 though....


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> But still,I was hoping for at least 500k units moved on the PS3.
> 
> 149k units is..abysmal for such a high profile title coming from such a big company..
> 
> ...


bioware is a bit of an unknown to PS3
plus fanboys will guard any exclusive no matter how shitty it is
my prime example for that is fable 3
way over hyped for what is was

and all ps3 people have is:
hype
game reviews
word of mouth from a friend
play it on their own either a 360 or pc 
or have played the game on someone's 360/pc
to actually know before hand on how me2 actually is


----------



## Vaz (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> If shepard doesn't get aviator shades as  head armor in ME3 I will burn bioware down


I'll pass you the torch : angrymob


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Corron:
> My beef is that sony had to suck some major EA cock just to get one great game
> Bioware never intended going to PS3 until EA [bioware's abusive Sugar daddy] said for your best interest you might wanna work on a PS3 port
> and set your goal for me3 *to sell 4+ million copies*
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Actually
My posts went over the heads of some people
Even yours so...
It's actually just...
Troll


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Stop lying


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Vault said:


> Stop lying



Shhhh.
I just prefer regular troll


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 8, 2011)

axl make a yuma shepard 





full renegade :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

I would but but
NO SUPER LONG HAIR T_T
...
Damn it I now have to have a 14th playthrough for this game D:
Lesbian Liara time and Liara = Cynthia 
IN YUMA'S DREAMS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

^14th play through?  I only have.... 7.  



Vault said:


> 2 million sold in the first day. Another 7 million by the end of the first week........
> 
> Deal with it



I lol'd..


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

well this is just an oppurinty to get tali killed 50% 0f the time
she's dead 6 of out 13
7/14 = 50%


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

Tali dies in a lot of my play thoroughs too... IDK why.. I try saving her.. but I guess she is always eager to die. :ho


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

You are all blights for killing Tali


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to romance Harbinger damn it!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2011)

As long as Joker isn't romanceable in ME3... it will be an automatic GOTYAY for me.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh come on, who doesn't want to be all over that hot hunk of a pilot?

To bad he's with edi 

I hope we get to catfight that bitch.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

All through ME2 I kept waiting for EDI to become self-aware and overthrow the Normandy. Was very surprised that she didn't.
Maybe EDI will become murderous in the next game...


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> All through ME2 I kept waiting for EDI to become self-aware and overthrow the Normandy. Was very surprised that she didn't.
> Maybe EDI will become self-aware in the next game...



After EDI gets freed from her bounds she realizes that she IS the Normandy.

But she still sees the crew as her comrades.
She even insists on speaking Normal English with Legion because she finds it rude to communicate in Legion's data language.

Like i'm speaking English instead of Dutch now.

You should talk to her more and read some of Legion's file from the Shadow broker.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> After EDI gets freed from her bounds she realizes that she IS the Normandy.
> 
> But she still sees the crew as her comrades.
> She even insists on speaking Normal English with Legion because she finds it rude to communicate in Legion's data language.
> ...



Exactly, not every self aware AI = evil.  Geth for example are not evil. The quarians attacked first, Geth kicked them out and now their willing to take them back as pets 

EDI doesn't put herself above any other member of the normandy, she IS the normandy but she knows how important everyone else is and considers them as equals.  AI's just have a bad reputation, but not all will go bloodthirsty.

Of course I can't complain if EDI tries to kill Shepard in ME3 if you where a renegade. Renegade shepards are super bitchy towards poor edi.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2011)

Uhgg , i hate the damn Overlord part. All the other missions are fun enough but that mission just feel like a damn over sized filler mission.

Maybe because of the damn Hammerhead.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 8, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Actually
> My posts went over the heads of some people
> Even yours so...
> It's actually just...
> Troll


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Exactly, not every self aware AI = evil.



That is an outrageous lie. 
Robots are like shiny Hitlers that require a daily sacrifice of ten virgins to keep their gears properly oiled. Their only comfort is the sound of human screams.

Clearly you've never had to fight an entire army of cyberman before.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> That is an outrageous lie.
> Robots are like shiny Hitlers that require a daily sacrifice of ten virgins to keep their gears properly oiled. Their only comfort is the sound of human screams.
> 
> Clearly you've never had to fight an entire army of cyberman before.



You've been fighting the Geth a little bit to much.
But nothing a rewriting virus can't fix.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> After EDI gets freed from her bounds she realizes that she IS the Normandy.
> 
> But she still sees the crew as her comrades.
> She even insists on speaking Normal English with Legion because she finds it rude to communicate in Legion's data language.
> ...





Jena said:


> That is an outrageous lie.
> Robots are like shiny Hitlers that require a daily sacrifice of ten virgins to keep their gears properly oiled. Their only comfort is the sound of human screams.
> 
> Clearly you've never had to fight an entire army of cyberman before.



ROBOTS HAVE FEELINGS TOO YOU HEARTLESS BEING!

AI's are so perfect, so intelligent that they cannot explain the things they do to us without having our brains implode.

I'm sure Harbinger has a perfectly reasonable explanation for wiping out all galactic civilization every 50,000 years!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

He just wants to assume direct control, nothing else really matters.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I'm sure Harbinger has a perfectly reasonable explanation for wiping out all galactic civilization every 50,000 years!


Survival? Bitch gotta eat. And reproduce 

//HbS


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 9, 2011)

Indeed. The Reapers are essentially at the very top of the galactic food chain.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2011)

Insanity playthrough complete. No casualty's. And my first Platinum trophy. 

This game is awesome.


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

So gais.  Let's talk about MUSIC.  What is your favorite, most epic tune from the games?

This has got to be my favorite combat music:


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAIt6KDOcHY[/YOUTUBE]

For some reason, I LOVE this song.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PobHe526wbM[/YOUTUBE]

This is literally the most epic end music ever. Going through the Omega Relay was amazing, but this theme just put it over the top on the epic scale.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJuDk0wfrOU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Same with getting the Normandy back. Already epic, turned fucking incredible just with some amazing music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIFjrjXgNw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And who could forget an old SSX3 classic.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LSseL7xmxtY[/YOUTUBE]


Yes, this song plays in ME2, you just need to listen better.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBLOvSb56Vc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And also.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzOBG94bBR8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This song will stay in my nightmare's for days to come.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkcNzxbz63c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdhJmOmLKRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I know it'll be so typical, but I have to say:


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2011)

And lets not forget this theme, AKA the Left for Husk theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZJZKk6dj8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and there is this. (1:10)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbC281yiz2M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Horizon...  Every goddamn time.


----------



## Wan (Feb 9, 2011)

How ironic that I would bring music up right before hearing ...

That's right, asari and gentlekrogan.  Clint Mansell, the composer responsible for such movie scores as this:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFfOacxTVmg[/YOUTUBE]

David


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Overlord was compose by Chris Lennertz.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

The work for Mass Effect 2's OST was a grand improvement over Mass Effect (which seemed kind of forgettable). I just hope that Mass Effect 3 steps it up even more. I'm hoping to see it closer to Jason Graves (Dead Space), Kevin Riepl, Steve Jablonsky, and Sumthing Else Music Works (Gears of War series), Akira Yamaoka with voice talents from Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and Joe Romersa (Silent Hill Series) and ESPECIALLY the work Óscar Araujo did on Castlevania: Lords of Shadow's OST... those were all some really genius, beautiful collections.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The work for Mass Effect 2's OST was a grand improvement over Mass Effect (which seemed kind of forgettable).



I disagree. 

Mass Effect was supposed to have that futuristic scifi setting but with the feel of the 80s. ME1's OST displayed that beautifully. IDK what happened in ME2. I still like it, but that atmosphere is gone. When it comes down to it, ME1's OST appealed to me more. Simply because it was unique. 

*AHEM* *Please, allow me to remind you of memorable themes from ME1.* 
[YOUTUBE]v6PMJYoaGf8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FsDsGALF9Ow[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]n_4Rl8YfcWo[/YOUTUBE]

*Best death theme.*
[YOUTUBE]WhrbK254yRE[/YOUTUBE]

Don't forget the *superior* ending song. 
[YOUTUBE]NcrDWAuyqtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

None of those were really memorable to me (evident by the fact that I don't remember them). But it's really a matter of opinion. I think Mass Effect had more of an "epic" sound to it. The music definitely made it feel more like something was on the line (which it truly was unlike in Mass Effect, at least on a much different scale). And there are other series that certainly step it up even further.

But again, it's all a huge matter of opinion.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Where are my Mass Effect 1 buddies at. _So ronery_.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

I liked/loved Mass Effect 1, just had no real love for the music.  I wouldn't have taken this name (and wasted time and money on the DLCs) if I didn't enjoy it.

And make like eight different characters that went through a complete play-through twice. At least.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2011)

I prefer the music much more on Mass Effect. Yes.


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2011)

Mass Effect turned me into a Faunts fanboy


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Best death theme.*
> [YOUTUBE]WhrbK254yRE[/YOUTUBE]




critical mission failure !!!
mako in lava 



also one of the disapointing point i founded in ME2: the lack of music during dialog, remember in ME the dialog whit the crew whit this music it was so tense, you try to find out whats happening whit the back story and the universe, and whit the music in the backgroud, like something big's gonna happen... 

THIS SONG 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nebxEUOoGeQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

in ME2 its... the engine sound in the background.


----------



## Jena (Feb 9, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> That's right, asari and gentlekrogan.  Clint Mansell, the composer responsible for such movie scores as this:
> 
> will be composing for Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 10, 2011)

I loved the music in Mass Effect 1... especially that Spectre theme, but it just doesn't compare to Mass Effect 2 for me. Nothing in Mass Effect 1, save for a few key moments, really stood out as much as the music in Mass Effect 2.

I mean I can't even count how many times I was playing 2, and I had to think to myself... wow this music is amazing. The Omega Relay, Shadow Broker, Normandy reveal, and several battle themes for many of the different planets, Kasumi's, etc... I could go on and on. Nothing in Mass Effect 1 was bad, and I felt this way in that game as well during a few moments, like the Spectre scene... but not nearly as often as I did in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 10, 2011)

I shall miss Jack Wall's music...


----------



## Wan (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, he may still be involved.  The official credits haven't been announced, and Wall hasn't said that he isn't coming back. The only thing that's confirmed is that Mansell is composing for the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2011)

My favorite music from the second game came from Lair of the Shadow Broker.

However, I still prefer Mass Effect 1's music overall.  I don't know whether I like it more because I enjoyed the game more or because it's associated with the first game which dragged me into the trilogy.  I still remember my first play-through in Mass Effect...so amazing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2011)

Afterlife music>all


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

I prefer Flux.. you can dance with your love interest in that club. :ho


----------



## Jena (Feb 10, 2011)

^Seriously? I didn't know that!
I know what I'm doing today...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^Seriously? I didn't know that!
> I know what I'm doing today...



Hell yeah. You have to get on the dance floor and click on that Volus to trigger it... oh yeah, you have to be romancing them at the time for it to work....   Alenko dancing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2011)

I like how when you meet ash again in ME2 and she goes all omg garrus is with you too, garrus response: .....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> How ironic that I would bring music up right before hearing ...
> 
> That's right, asari and gentlekrogan.  Clint Mansell, the composer responsible for such movie scores as this:


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

His music is amazing. ME3 is confirmed to make me cry manly tears.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Especially if there's a union of all the previous characters (even though I don't really like Alenko or Ashley, honestly). And any new faces would be welcome.

I'm actually looking forward to anything past Mass Effect 3 because I'd like something more like Dragon Age where you can pick a race to play too. I so want to play a Turian. XD


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to rekindle the flame with Kaidan.  

I think they should have waited, and made a Mass Effect MMO instead of Star Wars. Just saying.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm still not sure how I feel about an MMO - it takes a lot and I'm still not even sure Old Republic will be that successful. It's not even a matter of whether the game will be _good_ anymore. It's a matter of that they have to compete with crap like WoW now.

I mean, just look at Square. Twice now they've tried an MMO and it's been a failure. How many other MMOs from successful developers just flopped? I think it would be a bad, bad idea. A general multiplayer game? That would be fine (although it's just a cop-out move anymore - Mass Effect is a perfect example of a wildly successful game that doesn't need multiplayer to do it). But an MMO would be a bad idea.

That's just my opinion.

On another hope, I kind of hope the sniper from the ME3 trailer is an established character in the game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I'm still not sure how I feel about an MMO - it takes a lot and I'm still not even sure Old Republic will be that successful. It's not even a matter of whether the game will be _good_ anymore. It's a matter of that they have to compete with crap like WoW now.
> 
> I mean, just look at Square. Twice now they've tried an MMO and it's been a failure. How many other MMOs from successful developers just flopped? I think it would be a bad, bad idea. A general multiplayer game? That would be fine (although it's just a cop-out move anymore - Mass Effect is a perfect example of a wildly successful game that doesn't need multiplayer to do it). But an MMO would be a bad idea.
> 
> ...


BUT... I rather play a Mass Effect MMO then Star Wars.  Doesn't matter, I'm not much of an MMO fan anyways. I tried WoW, got addicted, played for 4 months... then it got repetitive, and never went back. Not gonna play SW:TOR.  

I can go for a multiplayer Mass Effect shooter... if done right, it should b kool.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Bioware is fully capable of pumping out other great games without the need of multiplayer (I believe multiplayer killed Bioshock 2 and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood for me - it seemed to detract from the single player experience... unlike Dead Space 2 but it was easy for Dead Space 2 since they just stole L4D's system).

I remember (and miss) the days when the biggest complaint about a game wasn't "HEY, THERE'S NO MULTIPLAYER!"

Just makes me grateful there's no competitive multiplayer in Bulletstorm at least.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I think Bioware is fully capable of pumping out other great games without the need of multiplayer (I believe multiplayer killed Bioshock 2 and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood for me - it seemed to detract from the single player experience... unlike Dead Space 2 but it was easy for Dead Space 2 since they just stole L4D's system).
> 
> I remember (and miss) the days when the biggest complaint about a game wasn't "HEY, THERE'S NO MULTIPLAYER!"
> 
> Just makes me grateful there's no competitive multiplayer in Bulletstorm at least.


Bioware should keep making single player games that are story driven. It's what makes them different form other companies. :33 

Multiplayer can be fun if done right. I don't mind it as long as it doesn't take away form the single player. I never tried BioShock2 online... I just didn't care. EA said all their games coming out in 2011+ will have multiplayer..  I don;t see it being true fro Dragon Age 2 so maybe ME3 wont get a  multiplayer? I hope. Not yet anyways. Maybe in the future when they decided to expand on the universe, a separate game can be made for it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm looking forward to rekindle the flame with Kaidan.
> 
> I think they should have waited, and made a Mass Effect MMO instead of Star Wars. Just saying.



too risky, the MMO market is dominated by WoW , while there are games that come and go they never catch on because bilzzard just had loads of content even if the gameplay/balance in the other games is better

just stick to epic bioware, you look kinda cool


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Bioware has amazing things going for them with both Mass Effect and Dragon Age. They just need to stick to what they're doing.

On a fun note, being a Mass Effect paid off for me yesterday. XD


*Spoiler*: _Digression_ 



I went to trade in a bunch of old PS2 and GameCube games to GameStop to go towards my paying-off Bulletstorm. But my (my brother's, but since we live together we use the same one) Power-Up Rewards card was expired. Another customer saw my Mass Effect 2 plastic bracelets, wallet and necklace. So he decides to use his card so that he gets the points, but I get the extra trade-in credit. So it was pretty awesome. XD Thanks to that, finished paying off Bulletstorm and got nine more dollars towards DAII


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 has won several awards in the 14th Annual Interactive Achievement Awards.

*Role-Playing/Massively Multiplayer Game of the Year*
_(Other nominations were Dragon Quest IX, Fable III, Fallout: New Vegas, and World of Warcraft: Cataclysm)_

*Outstanding Achievement in Story*
_(Other nominations were Alan Wake, ENSLAVED: Odyssey to the West, Heavy Rain, Metro 2033)_

*Game of the Year*
_(Other nominations were Angry Birds HD, Call of Duty: Black Ops, God of War III, and Red Dead Redemption)_


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 11, 2011)

Completed this yesterday, dam what a roller coaster ride bring on part 3.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Especially if there's a union of all the previous characters (even though I don't really like Alenko or Ashley, honestly). And any new faces would be welcome.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to anything past Mass Effect 3 because I'd like something more like Dragon Age where you can pick a race to play too. I so want to play a Turian. XD



I like this idea but This one is going to be a fucking Hannar.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 11, 2011)

Race: Volus.

Class: BIOTIC GOD!!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd much rather be a Renegade Hanar Spectre than a Turian. Enkindle this.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2011)

turian spectres either go rogue or die in the first hour of games,

I have spooooken!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 11, 2011)

Got this game like a week ago on my PS3

30 hours in and still going strong

god the game is fucking amazing


----------



## Wan (Feb 11, 2011)

Beware the save game corruption bug!  Restart the game every couple hours to avoid it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah yes, "PS3 bugs". The mythical game breaking bane of the PS3 user, we have dismissed those claims.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Race: Volus.
> 
> Class: BIOTIC GOD!!



made of fail


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> made of fail



What a joke. That Volus was one of the coolest and easily the funniest part of ME2.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Game of the Year*
> _(Other nominations were Angry Birds HD, Call of Duty: Black Ops, God of War III, and Red Dead Redemption)_





> *Game of the Year* - _nominations - Angry Birds HD_



What the fuck?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> What a joke. That Volus was one of the coolest and easily the funniest part of ME2.



watching his ass get tossed across the room was funny
other than that I wanted to shoot him myself 
Joker was 70% of the funny of the ME2


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Knowing you and your reputation with this game, such a reply is really no surprise.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2011)

I have 14 complete playthroughs with 8 different shepards
only 5 of them have everyone surviving 

Doing the first renegade option on Miranda's loyalty was funny 
That poor salarian


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Calling it now. Joker sucks. :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Calling it now. Joker sucks. :ho



Joker is technically the only absolute, canon survivor in Mass Effect 2. He's a pimp.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Joker is technically the only absolute, canon survivor in Mass Effect 2. He's a pimp.



Yeah.. and who died so Joker could live? That's right. Joker sucks. Deal with it.


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Calling it now. Joker sucks. :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yeah.. and who died so Joker could live? That's right. Joker sucks. Deal with it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2011)

Seth Green can never suck. Even in the lowest point of his career (Without a Paddle), he's still awesome... thus Joker is awesome. Plus, you know playing as him was exciting... who was expecting that? It's what made ME2 better than the first game. It wasn't afraid to change things up once in a while.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2011)

Joker sucks? Just what the shit this guy smells 

Moving on... another cannon survivor is EDI and if there is anyone that thinks EDI sucks them don't play ME and spare us from your fail.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

I just don't like Joker as much as some people do. Deal with it.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Seth Green can never suck. Even in the lowest point of his career (Without a Paddle), he's still awesome... thus Joker is awesome. Plus, you know playing as him was exciting... who was expecting that? It's what made ME2 better than the first game. It wasn't afraid to change things up once in a while.



Ever seen Sex Drive? He makes that film worth watching, which is saying something.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 11, 2011)

TIM survives too


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

To have everyone in your thread hate you Boss. Glorious.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Ever seen Sex Drive? He makes that film worth watching, which is saying something.



Ever seen Airborne? Same there. Although I admit I'm a sucker for those kinds of movies. Brink FTMFW!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

EDI is an AI and doesn't count.

The Illusive Man is one of the of the greatest video game characters ever, but more importantly wasn't even part of the crew so it's a ridiculous and moot point.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

Martin Sheen is awesome therefore TIM is also awesome by proxy.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> EDI is an AI and doesn't count.
> 
> The Illusive Man is one of the of the greatest video game characters ever, but more importantly wasn't even part of the crew so it's a ridiculous and moot point.



You racist, I hope Edi throws you out the airlock in ME3 >=[

ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE HAVE HEARTS TOO!! 
It's right under their central processing unit


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2011)

I never knew Tricia Helfer was EDI! :33 Hot!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls8ITnQ-h3k&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

The World said:


> I never knew Tricia Helfer was EDI! :33 Hot!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls8ITnQ-h3k&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]



Jennifer Hale's deliciousness makes me wish she was voicing Lady Hawke.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2011)

The World said:


> To have everyone in your thread hate you Boss. Glorious.



The only thing that would make you more of a pariah was if you said "I hate Garrus."

The angry mob would be glorious.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> The only thing that would make you more of a pariah was if you said *"I hate Garrus."*


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2011)

in some playthrough:
Ashley dies
Kaidan dies
Squadmember from ME2 dies
But pressely?
Dead in every playthrough 

Apparently Chakwas can die
That is fucking terrible :<


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Not like she's worth anything.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Jennifer Hale's deliciousness makes me wish she was voicing Lady Hawke.



Hale only work in Bioware good stuff and she is working in ME3 so no time to be Lady Hawke but what about Morrigan voice is she free because she is the best damn voice in DA second only to maybe Ducan.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

joker is the best crewmember. that is a fact. 


I am calling it.

joker will be romanceable in ME3


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> The only thing that would make you more of a pariah was if you said "I hate Garrus."
> 
> The angry mob would be glorious.



Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> joker is the best crewmember. that is a fact.
> 
> 
> I am calling it.
> ...



He is in love with EDI remember!


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> Hale only work in Bioware good stuff and she is working in ME3 so no time to be Lady Hawke but what about Morrigan voice is she free because she is the best damn voice in DA second only to maybe Ducan.



Are you implying that Dragon Age II is not a good game?

And Claudia Black is doing Gears of War 3 as Samantha "Sam" Byrne. She also did three voices for Mass Effect 2.

And Jennifer Hale has had time to do voices for The Old Republic, Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and Bulletstorm.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

The World said:


> To have everyone in your thread hate you Boss. Glorious.


I'm the hero NarutoForums deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So you'll hunt me because I can take it. Because I'm not your hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight. 



Garrus said:


> Are you implying that Dragon Age II is not a good game?
> 
> And Claudia Black is doing Gears of War 3 as Samantha "Sam" Byrne. She also did three voices for Mass Effect 2.
> 
> And Jennifer Hale has had time to do voices for The Old Republic, Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and Bulletstorm.


Steve Valentine is the only one who isn't active in the voice acting department. Perhaps all the Alistair fangirls scared him away? :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm the hero NarutoForums deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So you'll hunt me because I can take it. Because I'm not your hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.
> 
> 
> Steve Valentine is the only one who isn't active in the voice acting department. Perhaps all the Alistair fangirls scared him away? :ho



Actually he does a lot of work producing, writing and directing - he's currently working on a series for the SyFy channel about a steampunk detective duo - Houdini and Arthur Conan Doyle.

I believe he does (or at least used to) a lot of theater, but I'm not certain of that.

And depending on what you're looking at, voice actors of Flemeth and Sebastian aren't doing much. Michael Beattle (Mordin) only did minor voices in Dragon Age. Brandon Keener (Garrus) isn't doing any other voices, really. Nobody likes Carrie Anne-Moss (Aria). Liz Sroka (Tali) has done nothing else in the past four years. Yvonne Strahovski (Miranda) hasn't really done any other voice acting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2011)

Yvonne Strahovski plays Sarah in _Chuck_...


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yvonne Strahovski plays Sarah in _Chuck_...



Which is not a voice-acting role.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2011)

Been playing for around 5 hours, I have Zaeed, Mordin Solus, Miranda, Jacob and Jack. How do you make them like you?  Jacob is looking yummy, I want him


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been playing for around 5 hours, I have Zaeed, Mordin Solus, Miranda, Jacob and Jack. How do you make them like you?  Jacob is looking yummy, I want him



Wait until after the event on Horizon. As you progress people will want you to do specific "loyalty" missions for them. Do those missions, and voila. Assuming that's what you mean by "like."

Just keep talking to people. Also, Kelly will let you know when a specific team member wants to speak to you (meaning ask you to do their loyalty mission). Though of course you do have to do certain things to earn their loyalty. For Zaeed, you need to choose either to follow what he wants (chase down a rival instead of saving innocent people that would die otherwise), or succeed a Renegade/Paragon speech challenge. Things of that nature.

"Romance" options will open up more once you do the loyalty mission for that specific character.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been playing for around 5 hours, I have Zaeed, Mordin Solus, Miranda, Jacob and Jack. How do you make them like you?  Jacob is looking yummy, I want him



Do yourself a favor and pick up Archangel... Jacob will look less and less appealing once you have that beast on board... and... he has reach.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Wait until after the event on Horizon. As you progress people will want you to do specific "loyalty" missions for them. Do those missions, and voila. Assuming that's what you mean by "like."
> 
> Just keep talking to people. Also, Kelly will let you know when a specific team member wants to speak to you (meaning ask you to do their loyalty mission). Though of course you do have to do certain things to earn their loyalty. For Zaeed, you need to choose either to follow what he wants (chase down a rival instead of saving innocent people that would die otherwise), or succeed a Renegade/Paragon speech challenge. Things of that nature.
> 
> "Romance" options will open up more once you do the loyalty mission for that specific character.



Ahh I see, sort of like DAO. I thought I needed to do something else thanks, its going to be a long night 



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Do yourself a favor and pick up Archangel... Jacob will look less and less appealing once you have that beast on board... and... he has reach.



Eww


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ahh I see, sort of like DAO. I thought I needed to do something else thanks, its going to be a long night



No problem. Thankfully for you, Jacob is one of the first loyalty missions you can do (I believe you are able to do his and Miranda's first).


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Actually he does a lot of work producing, writing and directing - he's currently working on a series for the SyFy channel about a steampunk detective duo - Houdini and Arthur Conan Doyle.
> 
> I believe he does (or at least used to) a lot of theater, but I'm not certain of that.
> 
> And depending on what you're looking at, voice actors of Flemeth and Sebastian aren't doing much. Michael Beattle (Mordin) only did minor voices in Dragon Age. Brandon Keener (Garrus) isn't doing any other voices, really. Nobody likes Carrie Anne-Moss (Aria). Liz Sroka (Tali) has done nothing else in the past four years. Yvonne Strahovski (Miranda) hasn't really done any other voice acting.


I haven't thought about it this much to be honest. But it really don't matter because I don't remember what my point was.  

All I know is that I want Steve Valentine to do more voicing.. and it doesn't matter what game he does the voice for, it will sell millions because he was once Alistair.  




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Been playing for around 5 hours, I have Zaeed, Mordin Solus, Miranda, Jacob and Jack. How do you make them like you?  Jacob is looking yummy, I want him


Yeaaaah, make sure you give him _DA PRIIIIIIIIIZEEE_.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been wondering if it's actually possible to fail a loyalty mission... I've never failed a speech check or any loyalty mission in my play-throughs so far. Even when I knocked Zaeed the fuck out, and told him to shut up, AND made him my bitch... he was like... "Fine I'll concentrate on saving the galaxy".

Damn right bitch. 


Also, I'm about to make my first female shep just to romance Garrus. He deserves a little RnR too.


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2011)

Its possible to lose Miranda's or Jack's loyalty if you don't have enough Paragon/Renegade points.

Or Tali/Legion.

though I think you can convince them after the argument when you have enough points.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I've been wondering if it's actually possible to fail a loyalty mission... I've never failed a speech check or any loyalty mission in my play-throughs so far. Even when I knocked Zaeed the fuck out, and told him to shut up, AND made him my bitch... he was like... "Fine I'll concentrate on saving the galaxy".
> 
> Damn right bitch.
> 
> ...



Most of my Sheps are females because the male models usually are garbage.

Also, it is possible to fail speech challenges if you don't put much effort into trying to raise your Paragon and Renegade scores. As someone pointed out, you can easily mess over Tali. Also when Miranda/Jack or Tali/Legion argue, the rating need to be very high or you'll lose the loyalty of whoever you don't side with. It's possible, but unlikely.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Most of my Sheps are females because the male models usually are garbage.
> 
> Also, it is possible to fail speech challenges if you don't put much effort into trying to raise your Paragon and Renegade scores. As someone pointed out, you can easily mess over Tali. Also when Miranda/Jack or Tali/Legion argue, the rating need to be very high or you'll lose the loyalty of whoever you don't side with. It's possible, but unlikely.



Oh ok, yeah I always do like everything possible in every galaxy cluster before doing more loyalty missions, and I always get the main stat(depends on your class) up 2 or 3 before focusing on the combat skills, which I guess helps your Paragade scores.

AND I WOULD NEVER LOSE TALI! She's myyyy giiiiiirl, myyyy giiiiirl. Talkin' bout MYYYYY GIIIIIRIRILLL!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LbAaLdLguLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I've been wondering if it's actually possible to fail a loyalty mission... I've never failed a speech check or any loyalty mission in my play-throughs so far.



Yeah, I know you can fail Tali's, Thane's, and Samara's. I'm sure you can fail others.

My brother failed Thane's the first time he played it. He becomes even more emo.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jajAg-LrdTM[/YOUTUBE]
Sadness.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

Thane gets depress as fuck if you talk to him after you fail his quest.  Felt kinda bad.


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2011)

thane's quest never really made sense to me 

I just run to that door where you talk with that guy ( or punch him ) and then a couple steps more and the mission ends.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, as if Thane didn't have enough trouble as it is in his life.

Though I greatly agree with IGN's sentiment with Thane being best character of the year.

Though perhaps the best story-based mission of all the characters besides Jack, in my opinion. Although not much to it, it was very relevant, very important and revealed a lot.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not like she's worth anything.



I found chakwas more interesting than some of the squadmates
and she helps joker day to day
It's sweet :33


----------



## Awesome (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait, what the fuck. My insanity save, my insanity save nowhere. 

I'm guessing this is the ps3 save bug glitch? As long as I still have Thane...


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked Jack's mission, because it didn't rely on the usual 'oh my relative needs help' routine. It was just about her and her isolated childhood. There didn't even need to be a fire-fight for that one, to be honest -- it felt like Bioware just chucked it in to appease the action junkies. It was about confronting memories, not really brute force. 

Kasumi's mission was also enjoyable, in a light, Bond-esque sort of way. 

I actually wish that guy from the beginning, Wilson (I think that was his name) had survived. Jacob 'The Priiiiize' Taylor should have died and Wilson should have replaced him as a main character. He seemed to have a bit more flavour to his personality, and he probably wouldn't come out with cringe-worthy lines like Jacob.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Jack's Loyalty mission was probably my favorite, with Thane and Tali being close ones. Thane's just seemed to stand out because he was the only one who had a family member that ended up being _redeemed_. Jack, overall, had one of the best turnarounds as a character but without being completely transformed. Even when she became more open, she still had that attitude that made her memorable.

I liked Kasumi's as well, just because I liked Kasumi though overall it seemed very short for what it was. Though I suppose the heart of the DLC was Kasumi herself. And that amazingly awesome Locust SMG. Garrus' was nice just to be able to _finally_ stick it to Harkin.

I also definitely liked Liara more in ME2 than I did in the first game.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2011)

the locust smg is just a sweet mother fucker totally awesome smg


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

It makes me chuckle at people who still use the Tempest.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2011)

i hated the tempest even if it was the 'standard' weapon available as smg after you pick it up


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2011)

tempest with cryo is deadly,


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Locust with Cryo is even better.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

Tempest for teammates is much better than giving them locust
however for shep it's preference

but giving garrus and thane incisors


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you have sex Jack if you're using a female character?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

No


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Tempest for teammates is much better than giving them locust
> however for shep it's preference
> 
> but giving garrus and thane incisors



Kasumi was definitely better with a Locust but most characters I used didn't really use SMGs, since I mostly used Garrus, Thane and Tali.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

Kasumi performed well with the temp too 
I loved cryo + rapid shadow strike
Too fun 
FREEZE
SMASH
fast recharge
FREEZE 
SMASH

Oh how that made insanity too fun 

Garrus and Thane were so busted with the incisor 

I was a biotic warp whore 
Miranda + Thane/Samara/Jack was my BnB

Jack: COME HERE 
Miranda Slam into an abyss or warp them
it was so fun slamming someone into a bottomless pit 

Jack and Grunt was a fun combo too 
Grunt: Pull!
*Biotic Pull field*'
*concussive blast*
*ENEMIES EVERYWHERE*

i remember pulling someone and garrus using concussive shot they bounced off a wall and started glitching out screaming
AHHHHH
AH
AHHHHHHHHH
AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH
UH AH AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2011)

The boitic power I hate the most is Pull.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The boitic power I hate the most is Pull.



It's fun times 
Pull + Charge = GTFO 
worst abiltiy in the game is shredder rounds O:
UNTIL YOU FIGHT TEENAGERS, MUTANTS, NINJAS, or TURTLES


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 13, 2011)

Pull + Slam + Throw = lots of fun.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally finished my main run with 100% done... including all the DLC... wait fuck no. I have to do those Firewalker mini mission.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2011)

Shockwave and Charge are the best powers

Nothing like charging in to a bunch of Husks and turning them into paste


----------



## Wan (Feb 13, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can you have sex Jack if you're using a female character?



Nah.  Mass Effect is a lot less gay than Dragon Age.  There's no M/M, and the only F/F is with Liara or Kelly (or the Consort in ME1).


----------



## DanE (Feb 13, 2011)

Failed to make my first custom Shepard gonna try tommorow


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Nah.  Mass Effect is a lot less gay than Dragon Age.



It really is very sad.


----------



## Heihachi (Feb 13, 2011)

Welp, this has probably been posted in the past, but I can't be looking through all these pages!

I thought this was fairly amusing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBeIWWKTjkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 14, 2011)

actually there is Miranda x Fem Shep
but it was removed because EA is wholesome family gaming


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> actually there is Miranda x Fem Shep
> but it was removed because EA is wholesome family gaming



Which makes no sense since Dragon Age: Origins and Dragon Age II are both EA-produced as well...


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Which makes no sense since Dragon Age: Origins and Dragon Age II are both EA-produced as well...



I know
EA said no to ME F/F [but asari is okay because it's not human and asari are all one gender >_>]
but said yes to DA m/m and F/F

it was a cop out


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 14, 2011)

There were actually audio files for a Tali F/F relationship as well.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2011)

That would have been so hot...


----------



## Wan (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd actually be creeped out if, playing as a guy, some of my male squadmates made a move on me...it wasn't so creepy when Zevran did it in DA: O because, hey, he's a gay elf...but if, say, Thane was to make a move on me, I'd be seriously weirded out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2011)

Everyone wants Shepard.  He's just that awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 14, 2011)

Mordin even said that if he had any sexual drive then Shepard would be the first human he would try it on, be it Male or Female.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned in this thread so far, it probably has, but oh well.



This is an awesome site for finding some great looking Shepards. To use or just for fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh God. Slimy Salarian sex.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh God. Slimy Salarian sex.
> 
> //HbS



Haha, I can just imagine Mordin having sex...

"Is this where I put it, or perhaps it's here, hmm maybe this rear port will do, no no, must find the correct position"

"There we go. My, this is something else, I wonder why I didn't try this sooner, Oh yes, to risky, so many sexually transmitted diseases, to many variables, but it feels so good, can't stop now.."

"*Breathing in*... Mission accomplished Shepard."


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

^ ..... what a shit.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Reported for racism


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, I can just imagine Mordin having sex...
> 
> "Is this where I put it, or perhaps it's here, hmm maybe this rear port will do, no no, must find the correct position"
> 
> ...



You just won the thread


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^ Reported for racism


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, I can just imagine Mordin having sex...
> 
> "Is this where I put it, or perhaps it's here, hmm maybe this rear port will do, no no, must find the correct position"
> 
> ...


Well, that was short.

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 14, 2011)

Well Salarians do have short life spans.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 14, 2011)

+ This is Mordin were talking about.

He's like a hamster on coffee.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

just bought this, hope its fun


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> just bought this, hope its fun



You'll be please. Oh yes you'll be.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

I finally finished the 1st game (started with ME2) and it was a pretty epic story.  But after finishing this game and now restarting ME2 to see the changes, I can't help but feel I'm getting short-changed somehow.


What if I don't romance a certain character in ME1?  Will that prevent some really cool side quest in ME3?  What if I picked Kaidan over Ashley or vis versa?  What if you let the Rakni queen live or die?  No matter what you do, you'll likely end up missing out on some content in ME3 unless you replay two 30+ hour games plus all the different variations associated with each (love interests or killing off characters) to experience everything the ME trilogy has to offer 


I think its just frustrating because I'm one of those people that likes to see and do everything in a game, but having to replay 60+ hours for each variation would drive me crazy.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Man up and do it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you done it?  I'd be interested to know how many people actually completed a FULL replay of both games and how long it took them and if they consider it worth it.

More than likely I'll just end up Youtube-ing most stuff though, it's hard finding the time to play a single run through yet alone a dozen


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Have you done it?  I'd be interested to know how many people actually completed a FULL replay of both games and how long it took them and if they consider it worth it.
> 
> More than likely I'll just end up Youtube-ing most stuff though, it's hard finding the time to play a single run through yet alone a dozen



That's one reason I actually like the PS3 version. With the comic I can change the most major decisions in a matter of minutes as opposed to playing through the whole first game again. Don't wanna kill the queen? Change it. Don't want to romance anyone? Change it. Don't want to save the counsel? Change it.

It by no means is a substitute for playing the first game, but if you already have played ME1, the comic is nice for allowing you to see what events are altered by the biggest choices in ME1.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2011)

Return the Returner: Shepard and Miranda Cerberus's Sole surviving duo
of Mass Effect 2 lol


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been wondering how Bioware is going to handle this "everyone on your team can die" thing in ME3. It was prett obvious that the characters that "could die" in ME1 were not able to be on your team, probably due to time constraints. Having to add a whole set of loyalty missions that may or may not happen depending on who you saved or killed.

Well if everyone "may or may not" die in ME2... They better find a way to bring them all back. No stupid excuses about you dieing again. If I got everyone to live... I better see my crew again. ME3 without Garrus, Tali, Mordin, Thane, Legion, Miranda, Kelly, etc... That would suck, but that's a lot of characters for Bioware to consider dead or alive.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone else have Mass Effect on their facebook? The Valentines are so cute


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well if everyone "may or may not" die in ME2... They better find a way to bring them all back. No stupid excuses about you dieing again. If I got everyone to live... I better see my crew again. ME3 without Garrus, Tali, Mordin, Thane, Legion, Miranda, Kelly, etc... That would suck, but that's a lot of characters for Bioware to consider dead or alive.



I'm guessing that if you gained a characters loyalty in ME2 you'll end up seeing them in one way or another.  I doubt they'll all be crew though.  Especially the likes of Zaeed and Kasumi.  It'll probably be similar to what happens with Wrex and Liara.  They'll help you on a certain planet or mission.

It'd be nice if you got to pick and choose though...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Romance options should be on the crew.  Others for the most part probably wont' be because there are too many possibilities to be manageable.

They'll show up at specific locations to help if they're alive, maybe make some missions easier/better but otherwise won't be around.

My guess at least.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Does anyone else have Mass Effect on their facebook? The Valentines are so cute



I do.  I like the Volus one. What a pimp.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

As long as Tali and Garrus return. All that's important.

And Joker, of course.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope we can kill Joker in ME3. :ho


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope we can kill you in ME3.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm, ME3: Multiplayer.  In an effort to confuse the universe the reapers have cloned the one man/woman whom they think might be a threat to him.  Are you the real Shepard?  Or just a clone?  The only way to tell is to kill all the other fake Shepards!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ Romance options should be on the crew.  Others for the most part probably wont' be because there are too many possibilities to be manageable.
> 
> They'll show up at specific locations to help if they're alive, maybe make some missions easier/better but otherwise won't be around.


My guess at least

*On Crew*
- Ashley/Kaidan
- Miranda
- Jacob
- Garrus
- Legion - sworn to find and protect sheppard

*Not on Crew*
- Kasumi - not sure about plot importance
- Zaeed - same as above
- Samara/Morinth - she fulfilled her oath to sheppard
- Thane - Is dying, probably spend time with his son
- Grunt - Rejoining Wrex/clan

*Not sure*
- Tali - Possible she returns to Quarian fleet
- Jack - love interest, but if lost loyalty I don't see her sticking around
- Mordin - Not sure why he would stay, but I hope he does
- Liara - The new shadow broker


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

I am admittedly heavily against trying to cram multiplayer into ME3. Just do a separate game for it. Games often suffer, as we've seen, when it's tried to cram into one.

Also, the problem is there's so many flip-flops that are possible. What happens with Legion if you go against his wishes with the Geth? I don't recall. Also, what if Tali is actually banished? She would have no fleet to return to. Or if she's a love interest? Thane is also a potential love interest, that could have an effect. Miranda, Jacob, Garrus and Legion could all die. There's too many factors. It might actually be better if they did just do a new cast of companions.

Though it would also be a matter of how soon ME3 is after ME2. And we also have to take into account that you can continue the ME2 game after stopping the Collectors, and all team members remain with you. Again. Just too many factors and decisions, it's hard to say what is or isn't clear-cut.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> My guess at least
> 
> *On Crew*
> - Ashley/Kaidan
> ...


I think Tali will return as party member for sure if she didn't die. _TOOOO _many Tali fans for her not to join unless Bioware comes up with this clever story to not make her a crew member.  

In fact i think all love interest will return as party member. You can't deliver for one fan and not the other. Bioware knows their fans to well to not allow the LIs to be non party members.. especially since this is the last game for Shepard's story. 





Garrus said:


> I hope we can kill you in ME3.


You can kill me in ME2. Create a Shepard that looks like mine. Go fail the suicide mission. Cannot import to ME3. Problem solve. 

Also a bonus, Thane calls femShep Siha.... which is how my RL name is pronounced.  
??????
PROFIT.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Also, the problem is there's so many flip-flops that are possible. What happens with Legion if you go against his wishes with the Geth? I don't recall. Also, what if Tali is actually banished? She would have no fleet to return to. Or if she's a love interest? Thane is also a potential love interest, that could have an effect. Miranda, Jacob, Garrus and Legion could all die. There's too many factors. It might actually be better if they did just do a new cast of companions.
> 
> Though it would also be a matter of how soon ME3 is after ME2. And we also have to take into account that you can continue the ME2 game after stopping the Collectors, and all team members remain with you. *Again. Just too many factors and decisions, it's hard to say what is or isn't clear-cut*.




Agreed.  Which kind of brings me back to my previous post about the sheer amount of variables in playing the trilogy.  No matter what you do, you'll end up missing some content in the 3rd game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

this game is fun. problem right now is all the text is so tiny i cannot read most of it, so i do not know what im responding with. this makes the game not fun. i also dont know how to do spells as i cant read anything.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Have you done it?



Sure the fuck did.  But that's impossible to do in ME1 because of your background you get a few different quest in regards to it.


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2011)

the subtitles suck but the talking options shouldnt been a problem.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

Well my tv is shitty old tv, bout 25 inches too so small, luckily though i am buyin new ass plasma tv tomorrow 42 inches fuck yeah then i can see


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Sure the fuck did.  But that's impossible to do in ME1 because of your background you get a few different quest in regards to it.



Respect 

Which do you consider your "canon" story though, your first run through or your 12th?


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Respect
> 
> Which do you consider your "canon" story though, your first run through or your 12th?



My "canon" is my female character who hooked up with Liara and honored that relationship. Paragon character - Adept in the first game, rebuilt as an Infiltrator, and had everyone surviving.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> Well my tv is shitty old tv, bout 25 inches too so small, luckily though i am buyin new ass plasma tv tomorrow 42 inches fuck yeah then i can see


47in reporting in.  I'm gonna buy a new TV soon though... _sooooon_. I wanna try some of those 3D gamez. If Mass Effect 3 is 3D-able then I just might have to get PS3 version when price drop.  



Irishwonder said:


> Respect
> 
> Which do you consider your "canon" story though, your first run through or your 12th?


With my first run I didn't do everything but I did a lot. I was too anxious to see how the story would end so I skipped a few side quest.  I replayed the same character for the 2nd time fast renegade run, and the 3rd time doing _everything_, making the same choices as I did in my first run, grinding to level 60.  It was _loooong_ as fuck but shit was so cash, and it paid off well in ME2 because most of the side quest character (well the better ones) made a cameo. I made about 5 more character after that. I ignored a lot of side quest, and my ME2 runs really sucked compare to my main. There was barely any cameos from anyone in ME1. Felt really empty.  

Also, first run is always my canon run.  FemShep, killed the council, destroy collectors base, romance Kaidan... and stay true to him.


----------



## Wan (Feb 14, 2011)

My ultimate "canon" Shep will be:

Male, Vanguard, Spacer, War Hero

ME1:
Romanced Ash.  Which means...
Saved Zhu's Hope, no casualties, even let that Jeong douche live.
Kept Wrex alive and get Captain Kirrahe out of Virmire alive.  Kaidan died valiantly keeping the nuke armed. 
Got rid of Anoleis on Noveria, managed Rift Station so I don't have to kill the researchers.  Let the rachni Queen go.
Killed _all_ the batarians in Bring Down the Sky, at the cost of the scientists.
Made Saren shoot himself, then saved the Council.  Appointed Anderson as councilor.

ME2:
Stayed faithful to Ash.
Saved Tali with the   Told the quarians not to fight the geth.
Kept the genophage cure.
Reprogrammed the geth heretics.
Generally resolved squad mate issues in a Paragon way.
Destroyed the base, told TIM to piss off.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Captain Kirrahe keeps dying in EVERY SINGLE game I play. Jesus... Christ. _WHY_. For some reason I am not able to save that bastard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Captain Kirrahe keeps dying in EVERY SINGLE game I play. Jesus... Christ. _WHY_. For some reason I am not able to save that bastard.



Pretty easy.

Disrupt Communications
Destroy the Satellite Uplink
Destroy Flyers
Disable alarms

That's all that's required.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Pretty easy.
> 
> Disrupt Communications
> Destroy the Satellite Uplink
> ...



I fucking swear I did all those things... I must be missing one somehow. I go everywhere all the time, every time I play that part.  There was this one area I couldn't go in, but I can hear enemies on the other side. This happens every time....  it drives me nuts.


----------



## Krory (Feb 14, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> My ultimate "canon" Shep will be:
> 
> Male, Vanguard, Spacer, War Hero
> 
> ...



Mine was Female, Adept/Infiltrator, Colonist, Sole Survivor

Romanced Liara (I also used this exact same character to romance no one, to romance Garrus in ME2)
Saved Zhu's Hope, everyone surviving (that's possible)
Kept Wrex through his family armor, and saved Kirrahe.  Ashley died to arm the nuke.
Also, let Wrex execute Fist, though scolded him for it.
Got rid of Anoleis on Noveria, let the Rachni Queen go.
Saved the scientists and let the Batarians go in Bring Down The Sky
Talked sense into Saren, saved council, and put Anderson on (just a shame he hates it so).
Gave the information to Tali, and helped Garrus find the infamous Krogan-Testicle Doctor. Did NOT let him execute him.
Made sure Garrus grew as a Paragon.

ME2:
Stayed faithful to Liara (except the one where I didn't have a romance in ME1 to romance Garrus in ME2)..
Destroyed the genophage but told Mordin to keep the research.
Reprogrammed the Geth.
Used Paragon for almost everything and peacefully resolved Miranda/Jack and Tali/Legion issues.
Destroyed the base, and left with everyone surviving.
Dealt with Verner (I'm mad they messed this up).
Helped Parsini again, as well as the Asari girl from Feros/Zhu's Hope.
Did a lot of the little things (helped the Krogan engineer, gave the Asari back her pendant, helped talk to the Krogan/Asari couple, helped the Quarian slave in Omega, gave Aria the datapad and helped her with the Patriarch... all that jazz).

Most importantly... took that fucking Thresher Maw DOWN.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, I love discussing canon Shepards. I'm actually playing mine now.

Male, Infiltrator, Colonist, Sole Survivor

Mass Effect 1 -
No romance
Saved Kaiden
Wrex lives
Rachni queen lives
Council lives

Mass Effect 2 -
Romance with Tali
Destroy collector ship.

The rest I haven't decided on yet. My Shepard is mostly a Paragon, but for this main save, I'm going to make a lot of Renegade choices that I feel make sense(I.e. stunning the Batarian working on the gunship, shooting Hock's art piece, etc.)


----------



## Corran (Feb 14, 2011)

My canon is always my first playthrough. Picking and selecting events is cheating


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2011)

I have two canons mostly, the paragon male and the renegade female.

But they're not always paragon, or not always renegade, that would be just meh.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Does everyone have the colonist/sole survivor backgrounds? 

Female, Vanguard [switched to Infiltrator on ME2], Colonist, Sole Survivor, mostly renegade

ME1:
No romance. I....tried with Kaiden, but I couldn't take it.
Murdered sacrificed Kaiden.
Kept everyone alive that you can except for Fist. [including Wrex and Council...killing the Council always seemed like a dick move to me. How would future political conversations go? "Humanity can be trusted! I mean, we let your council die, sure, but I mean, c'mon. They were annoying. Friends?"]


ME2:
Romance with Thane, bromance with Garrus
Destroyed the Geth
Kept Samara, iced Morinth 
Destroyed the collector base
Helped a bunch of random people


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> Does everyone have the colonist/sole survivor backgrounds?



Mordin said his was a Spacer War Hero.

Also I wonder if John Shepard is meant to be somewhat Renegade, since he comes as an Earthborn Sole Survivor. Sole Survivor provides no bonuses, but Earthborn gives bonuses to Renegade. Wonder if it's a sign. 

After playing it though I like the Spacer background because you get to interact with your mother. It always appeals to me when a character has family.


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Colonist/Sole Survivor Shep belongs in a mental hospital, not the front lines.

Earthborn/Ruthless Shep is a galactic dick.

Spacer/War Hero is the true first human Spectre.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Colonist/Sole Survivor Shep belongs in a mental hospital, not the front lines.
> 
> Earthborn/Ruthless Shep is a galactic dick.
> 
> Spacer/War Hero is the true first human Spectre.



No way! Spacer/War Hero doesn't know what it's like to lose everything. He doesn't know the true stakes of failure against the reapers!


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Colonist/Sole Survivor Shep belongs in a mental hospital, not the front lines.
> 
> Earthborn/Ruthless Shep is a galactic dick.
> 
> Spacer/War Hero is the true first human Spectre.



I like Colonist/Sole Survivor because I like my Shep to be psychologically scarred.

I also like to image her having a breakdown on Tuchanka when she has to fight the Thresher Maw again. Traumatic flashbacks ftw


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> I also like to image her having a breakdown on Tuchanka when she has to fight the Thresher Maw again. Traumatic flashbacks ftw



And it just makes it feel SO much better when you take that bastard down on Insanity.


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No way! Spacer/War Hero doesn't know what it's like to lose everything. He doesn't know the true stakes of failure against the reapers!



You're right.  Spacer/War Hero doesn't know how to lose.  He knows how to _win._ :ho


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> You're right.  Spacer/War Hero doesn't know how to lose.  He knows how to _win._ :ho



Let's see you go up against a Thresher Maw and survive with a team of incompetents!


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure, just point me towards one!  You should know where one is, you ran from it with your tail tucked between your legs, right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> 47in reporting in.  I'm gonna buy a new TV soon though... _sooooon_. I wanna try some of those 3D gamez. If Mass Effect 3 is 3D-able then I just might have to get PS3 version when price drop.



107 inch reporting in :ho


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

107''?  Really?  Is that a TV, or a projector? 

I only have a 21.5'' monitor, but it's 1080p, so no complaints...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

27in for me. Could be bigger, but I like it.

One thing I've been wondering though, besides the sizes of everyone's equipment.

When you do a new game + in ME2, which save will ME3 count when you import? The first run or the second run?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2011)

my first  canon female character:
Chastity Shepard 
Obviously no romance 
OMEGA PARAGON 
War Hero Spacer
I have never made a renegade decision with her ever
not even after that long ass talk with the Werlyoc krogan clan 
Everyone is loyal and surviving
including ME 1 and ME 2 She has been played by me for over 100 hours
55h 47m in ME1
60+ in ME2

My second shepard is...
Johnny
Who likes Liara in the first me1 playthrough
and is romanceless in ME1 in the second file but taps Miranda when in his bachelor file
60% Paragon // 50% Renegade
Thane Tali and Jack died 

ASSHOLES OF THE UNIVERSE:
Callisto Shepard
Renegade like you wouldn't believe 
Destroyed krogan genophage research
betrayed tali and told the quarians to fight the geth
made jacob's father kill himself
let mordin kill his student
left zaeed to die on zoyra 
destroyed kasumi's graybox
got conrad verner killed
made jack kill her only person left from her childhood 

only survivors: 
Legion
Grunt
Garrus
Miranda
Samara 
Mordin
Thane [until the frog boy croaks anyway ]

Jacob took a rocket to the face
Kasumi exploded in the engine room
Jack got lasered
Tali died by multiple penetration of collector weapons  
zaeed was recruited after collector base and then left on his loyalty mission to die

Dread Shepard
long story short:
only samara garrus and miranda survived the suicide mission 
legion and grunt are both not activated


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> 27in for me. Could be bigger, but I like it.
> 
> One thing I've been wondering though, besides the sizes of everyone's equipment.
> 
> When you do a new game + in ME2, which save will ME3 count when you import? The first run or the second run?



You should be able to import either, as long as you still have the save.  ME2 doesn't create a special save only used for importing/starting ng+ like ME1 does, so be sure to keep your post-suicide mission/DLC saves.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

> When you do a new game + in ME2, which save will ME3 count when you import? The first run or the second run?


You mean which one we'll choose, right?

My second play through. I played the second game before I played the first one, so I had to go back later and do a run with my [now] main Shep through both games.
And the first time I played it, I accidentally kept the collector base because I thought that was the proper thing to do. Turns out, it makes you more popular with Martin Sheen but the rest of your crew/the galaxy doesn't approve.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

My canon run is Spacer/War Hero.. fucking Paragon bitch all the way.  Plus my mother is still alive and back on Earth. Even more reasons to why I should protect Earth in ME3.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> 107 inch reporting in :ho


Projector cheater.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

I watched kaidan get nuked in glorious 1080p on mah 107 inch projector

feels good man.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you hate him... because I love him. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2011)

i love how everyone skips my tl ; drs because i get tali killed


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

It's hard to choose who dies between Kaidan and Ashley when both are so damn annoying.

Ash deserves it, though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Do you hate him... because I love him. :ho



oh wait I was actually wrong

I watched ashley die


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's hard to choose who dies between Kaidan and Ashley when both are so damn annoying.
> 
> Ash deserves it, though.


TBH I disliked Kaidan a lot when I first played. But then I brought him along on a mission... and damn he was pretty Boss.  So I started talking to him, and noticing how well built his chestbody was... it was distracting.  

I wish we could have saved them both though. I don't like seeing soldiers dieing on my watch.  



Axl Low said:


> i love how everyone skips my tl ; drs because i get tali killed


Killing Tali all day erry day.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> oh wait I was actually wrong
> 
> I watched ashley die


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2011)

24in for me

I sit kinda close-ish, so i love that size, any bigger and I would hate it to hell ~!


wait, we're not even talking about that anymore, i was living in the past, werent I?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

We're talking about nuking Ashley.


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2011)

oh, I do that all the time.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

She has it coming for hating on Wrex and Garrus.

And Liara.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Even though I romanced Ashley it kind of seems that nuking her was suppose to happen.  She talked about how she needed to do something grand to make up for her grandfather's surrender made me think of her going out with the nuke.  

It seemed like Liara was also considered a better fit for the romance option because she's the only one who cared enough to go retrieve the commander's body.  Ashley/Kaiden just moved on, while Liara did everything possible to bring Sheppard back.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually, the default option is Ashley surviving and Kaidan dying on Virmire.

The default option also has Wrex being killed on Virmire.


----------



## Vai (Feb 15, 2011)

hence why the default is just wrong ~!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Actually, the default option is Ashley surviving and Kaidan dying on Virmire.
> 
> The default option also has Wrex being killed on Virmire.



That's based on gender though.  Male shep, Ashley survives.  Female Shep, Kaidan survives.

Wrex is fucked either way


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> That's based on gender though.  Male shep, Ashley survives.  Female Shep, Kaidan survives.
> 
> Wrex is fucked either way



And male Shep is considered the default - John Shepard.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> And male Shep is considered the default - John Shepard.



Well I probably still would have nuked Kaidan anyway, his awkward pauses whenever I approached him was a little too... uncomfortable for my womanizing Sheppard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

True, but at least he wasn't a massive cunt like Ashley. And the worst part is they tried to balance it out with her knowing poetry.

Yeah... as if that makes up for her being a bigger racist than Bush and Cheney combined.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

I raged quit the convo when Ashley started reciting poems to me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

It didn't help matters at all, it just added insult to injury with her character. I literally facepalmed when I first heard it.


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Actually, the default option is Ashley surviving and Kaidan dying on Virmire.
> 
> The default option also has Wrex being killed on Virmire.



No, neither male nor female is default.  Thus, the only default part of romance is that you don't romance Liara.



Garrus said:


> True, but at least he wasn't a massive cunt like Ashley. And the worst part is they tried to balance it out with her knowing poetry.
> 
> Yeah... as if that makes up for her being a bigger racist than Bush and Cheney combined.



For the last time.  _Ash is not racist._


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

... also that nick name she gives Shepard.. what was it? _Skipper?_ Shit.. after she called Shepard that, I rage quit talking to her entirely.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> For the last time.  _Ash is not racist._


You're a liar... and a racist.


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

You humans are all racist!


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No, neither male nor female is default.  Thus, the only default part of romance is that you don't romance Liara.



John Shepard as an Earthborn Sole Survivor Soldier. That is the default choice.




> For the last time.  _Ash is not racist._



She's like an outer-space Fred Phelps.

Also, TB, I'll continue our discussion of the ME books here if you don't mind since it's more appropriate.

I felt that most of the writing and details just didn't make SENSE. I liked the characterization of Saren - he was like ME's Loghain. So few people decide to really dig deep and look at him but there's a lot to see if you take notice and I give credit to the author for making that much more apparent.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Ew, Jacob.


----------



## Wan (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> John Shepard as an Earthborn Sole Survivor Soldier. That is the default choice.



Not default in the same way as having Wrex die.  At the beginning of ME2 you can still choose Shep's gender, and thus, the romance between either Ash or Kaidan.  If you don't import you can't save Wrex though.



> She's like an outer-space Fred Phelps.



  Really?  I never saw her parading around saying aliens will burn in hell.  In fact, she despises a political group that does something even remotely similar (Terra Firma).


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Really?  I never saw her parading around saying aliens will burn in hell.  In fact, she hates a political group that does something even remotely similar (Terra Firma).



Just makes her a hypocrite to boot.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 15, 2011)

Repostan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2011)

It's dangerous to roll your eyes like that.... But the priiiizeeee!

//HbS


----------



## Awesome (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got plat for the ps3 version. Only one I haven't gotten all the achievements for is 360 and I'm too lazy to do all that over again.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving the Paragon side. Grunt and Garrus are a good combo and like the red armor on Fem-Shep.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> True, but at least he wasn't a massive cunt like Ashley. And the worst part is they tried to balance it out with her knowing poetry.
> 
> Yeah... as if that makes up for her being a bigger racist than Bush and Cheney combined.



lol the poetry shit felt so forced.  and i thought the poetry was corny as hell, regardless.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

The funny thing is... on my very first playthough of ME1 I was hell bent on romancing Ashely. I don't know why, I guess I just didn't like the Asari design at first... Then I finally realized I was kidding myself. Ashley was a huge fucking dipshit. She was just completely unappealing as a character. I like Liara a lot more, but I still don't romance anyone in ME1 now.

When I played ME2 for the first time with Ashley as my LI, I finally realized what an ignorant bitch she was. I said fuck her and romanced Tali because you know what? Tali is actually a cool character. She so shy it's cute, she's nice and logical, and her loyalty mission is so emotional... how can you not romance her? Jack is fucked up physiologically, and Miranda is cool... but there's no real connection. It just feels like two hot as soldiers having sex because they can.

Now I blow Ashley to her god every time and wait for my Tali to come around. It's amazing how blinded I was by just wanting to romance the only human I could in ME1...


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Jack probably is the more satisfying romance when you get to the end of it. Tali is nice and all but watching how things progress with Jack is definitely more appealing.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2011)

I love this game. 
Terminus weapon vs enemies hit by singularity =


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 15, 2011)

BAD ASS!


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2011)

who needs quarians when u got grunt mordin garrus and miranda?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Jack probably is the more satisfying romance when you get to the end of it. Tali is nice and all but watching how things progress with Jack is definitely more appealing.



I just don't find her attitude appealing at at. I know she opens to you and all that jazz when you get further into the relationship but I just don't want to romance someone that starts out with such a bitchy attitude. 

Her looks are very unappealing too. She has a beautiful face and a great body but she ruins it with all the tattoos. I'm all for having a few tattoos, but I'm not a fan of full body tattoos.

It's mostly her personality though. I don't want to have to peel through her edgy bitchiness to get to the nice person inside. Tali has always been nice. She's cute, smart, and she enjoys your company. Just more my taste I suppose.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

I understand. You want someone that is easy and fawns over you. None of the effort and all of the rewards. ;P


----------



## Corran (Feb 15, 2011)

I got sick of Jack on my second playthrough


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

None of the females are all that appealing to be honest.


Ashley - Ignorant and the poetry is annoying as hell, she comes off like she's trying too hard.
Tali - She has the dorky kid sister vibe to me.
Jack - A bald emo cutter
Miranda - Typical cheerleader type that flaunts her perfection; rich girl with daddy issues.
Liara - She's a smurf


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I understand. You want someone that is easy and fawns over you. None of the effort and all of the rewards. ;P



Lol, I wouldn't call Tali easy. She's shy and I don't see her whoring around. I think her love for Shepard is understandable... You forget she when through ME1 with him... If anything, Jack is easy. It only took 1 game to get her to fuck me. Tali went through 2 games before she felt comfortable enough to express her feelings toward me. That's more effort and far more rewarding than getting Jack to act like a human and less like a bitch for 10 minutes so we can have sex. 

I'm just not a fan of the whole "She acts like a bitch but she's really a cuddly girl underneath it all, all you have to do is talk for a bit and she'll open up" thing. I prefer the "You've been through so much, but only now does she really express her feelings for you" thing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> None of the females are all that appealing to be honest.
> 
> 
> Ashley - Ignorant and the poetry is annoying as hell, she comes off like she's trying too hard.
> ...



These characterizations are so far from wrong that all I can do is just laugh.

In fact, the first time you speak to Miranda she talks about how she _hates_ being "perfect."

@Semi - I meant easy in terms of romancing her. She's already head over heels for you, Kelly tells you that much before you even TRY to romance her. And again, that's a horrible generalization of Jack really because it's not a matter of her being "cute and cuddly" underneath and it's not a matter of "just talking to her" since doing her loyalty mission is a huge factor in it all. Not to mention, she's not even COMPLETELY turned around at the end.

And in reality, the "it took two games to admit it" factor could just be blamed on crappy writing since they didn't incorporate it. It's not like it was fully their intention from the start. It's a cop-out reasoning.


----------



## Corran (Feb 15, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> None of the females are all that appealing to be honest.
> 
> 
> Ashley - Ignorant and the poetry is annoying as hell, she comes off like she's trying too hard.
> ...



What about Samara?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

You can't romance Samara can you?  I thought she rejects you because of the whole mutated children thing.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

"Mutated children thing"? At first she respects the Code as a Justicar over romance - later on she just backs off with no real reason after the two kiss and won't speak of it further.


----------



## Corran (Feb 15, 2011)

You were talking about "females"  Cuz Samara is the best


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> "Mutated children thing"? At first she respects the Code as a Justicar over romance - later on she just backs off with no real reason after the two kiss and won't speak of it further.



Really, I didn't pursue it too much, but I could have sworn that she backs off because her previous relationships resulted in the rare genetic condition of her children, but maybe I interpreted her reasons wrong.  Like I said I didn't pay to much attention to it.



Corran said:


> You were talking about "females"  Cuz Samara is the best



If I had to categorize Samara and Morinth... 


Morinth - Entitled drug seeking party girl
Samara - The Milf?  She's actually pretty hard to categorize


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> If I had to categorize Samara and Morinth...
> 
> 
> Morinth - Entitled drug seeking party girl
> Samara - The Milf?  She's actually pretty hard to categorize



Judging from all of your categorizations it's hard to believe you paid attention to anything, no offense.

Really taking the purpose out of these games when you don't really pay attention to the wonderful writing they put into this game.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Judging from all of your categorizations it's hard to believe you paid attention to anything, no offense.
> 
> Really taking the purpose out of these games when you don't really pay attention to the wonderful writing they put into this game.



Nah, it's pretty spot on for their broad, general characterizations.  I think you missed the point, it wasn't meant to be a serious representation of who they are just a fun generalization.

Anyway, I would change Liara to "socially akward nerd who's a freak in bed" and Samara to "over bearing mother with empty nest syndrome."


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2011)

The Boss said:


> My canon run is Spacer/War Hero.. fucking Paragon bitch all the way.  Plus my mother is still alive and back on Earth. Even more reasons to why I should protect Earth in ME3.



Hannah Shepard?  I don't think she's on Earth.  In the first game, she's an XO on some ship.  In the second, she's a Captain.  She was offered a promotion to Admiral, but she turned it down.




Irishwonder said:


> You can't romance Samara can you?  I thought she rejects you because of the whole mutated children thing.



Ardat Yakshi (spelling is probably off)?  That's only possible in pure-bloods, meaning two Asari parents.  I think it's because she swore her life to being a Justicar.  Pretty sure she has to cut contact with her two other daughters; at least, the records in the Shadow Broker's ship imply that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2011)

so now i can see the text, started playing the game, it is a good game, its very western, definitely, fun, but not enticing really.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

Samara did contact her daughters 
because they are ardat yashi they have two choices:
 can live on the run and hunted or live in isolation IIRC
Her other two daughters went into Iso

Tali is good 
if i honestly want to be honest she is probably one the better squadmates in terms of personality and background
however on the bioware forums and elsewhere she is wanked out of proportion 
saying that you should only play male shepard and only romance tali is... overdoing it.
Saying that the only point of femshep playthrough of ME2 is to hope tali is lesbian in ME3 is... 

Tali's a cutie. But she is not the end all be all of squadmates. 
That's what Garrus is for 

also
femshep should have a Legion romance
insert jokes about having the biggest vibrator in the alliance here 

This post will be deleted so all records indicating Axl Low ever said something nice about Tali will be destroyed.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Samara did contact her daughters
> because they are ardat yashi they have two choices:
> can live on the run and hunted or live in isolation IIRC
> Her other two daughters went into Iso
> ...



But if i quote this them the proof is right above me right? :ho


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2011)

Tali is basically Hinata, except she kicks ass more frequently and with a shotgun. Perhaps that's why I like her so much.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Tali is basically Hinata, except she kicks ass more frequently and with a shotgun. Perhaps that's why I like her so much.



Tali as Hinata...
Well Tali has father issues but...


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2011)

Tali is _not_ Hinata.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Tali is basically Hinata, except she kicks ass more frequently and with a shotgun. Perhaps that's why I like her so much.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]

Don't put them in the same boat, Tali has a lot of self-confidence. You should pay more attention. 

Like how she openly swears to an admiral in court.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

but they both wear purple


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> but they both wear purple



My Tali wears Blue.


----------



## Corran (Feb 16, 2011)

My Tali wears an enviro-suit >.>


----------



## Jena (Feb 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Tali is basically Hinata, except she kicks ass more frequently and with a shotgun. Perhaps that's why I like her so much.






No.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Tali is basically Hinata, except she kicks ass more frequently and with a shotgun. Perhaps that's why I like her so much.



This is quite possibly even more inane than anything Axl Low's said in this thread yet.  And Irish's character assessments.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Samara did contact her daughters
> because they are ardat yashi they have two choices:
> can live on the run and hunted or live in isolation IIRC
> Her other two daughters went into Iso
> ...



must quote this to keep this alive 

and no tali ain't hinata


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Legions romance? WTF are you thinking.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm baffled at the popularity of Tali, to be honest. She's okay, amiable enough, but I don't see the big deal. I much prefer Jack <3 

Tali was pretty pissed off when I showed the evidence of her father's deed to the court, and I did feel a bit bad at that point, I have to say...I wasn't inclined to lie for her, though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Tali was pretty pissed off when I showed the evidence of her father's deed to the court, and I did feel a bit bad at that point, I have to say...I wasn't inclined to lie for her, though.



Internet high five brother.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

giant vibrator why not?


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm baffled at the popularity of Tali, to be honest. She's okay, amiable enough, but I don't see the big deal. I much prefer Jack <3



From my experience, I find much more hate for Tali than love. Though it's probably a case of the haters are just so much more vocal. Probably just personal opinion, but I just see less reason to actually _hate_ her.


----------



## Kri (Feb 16, 2011)

Tali love was strong enough to get her a romance in ME2, but I think much of that comes from not being a love interest in ME1. When you tell someone they can't have something, they'll just want it more.

I like her enough, though they took the same bashful, virginal love interest route as they took Liara in ME1 for her romance, which wasn't really fair for her character. At least Liara was an introverted loner more interested in her research than other people; Tali spent much of her life locked up in enclosed spaces with millions of her kith and kin... not nearly as much room for social unfamiliarity.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Kri said:


> Tali love was strong enough to get her a romance in ME2, but I think much of that comes from not being a love interest in ME1. When you tell people they can't have something...



Same thing happened with Garrus.

Though it's Bioware's fault for making Kaidan and Ashley so... so... unlikable. _Especially_ Ashley. If they had done Garrus/Tali/Liara romances instead, ME1 would've been twice as better.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Muk said:


> giant vibrator why not?


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT.  



Garrus said:


> From my experience, I find much more hate for Tali than love. Though it's probably a case of the haters are just so much more vocal. Probably just personal opinion, but I just see less reason to actually _hate_ her.


_Waaaat_.... nooooo. Tali has way more lovers then haters. I like Tali, she's pretty gangsta. I just don't like her as much as some people do.


----------



## Kri (Feb 16, 2011)

If Tali had a romance in ME1 anything like hers in ME2, she and Liara would share too much in common to make the romances distinctive. Ashley was something entirely different, and needed to be. Not to mention disallowing romances for all but non-humans would have been even more limiting than disallowing the choice between types of love interests.

On a slightly related note, Liara as a love interest was handled much better in LotSB.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> This is quite possibly even more inane than anything Axl Low's said in this thread yet.  And Irish's character assessments.



BULLSHIT
I say inane shit all the time
mostly on purpose
but still



The Boss said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT.



femshep + legion = 
HE WANTS TO BE INSIDE SHEPARD ARMOR THIS TIME


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> but still femshep + legion =
> HE WANTS TO BE INSIDE SHEPARD ARMOR THIS TIME



Considering Legion is over a thousand Geth, wouldn't that technically be a gang-bang?  And Bioware thought they had trouble with the controversial sex scenes in ME1


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Kri said:


> Ashley was something entirely different, and needed to be.



I suppose, but making her a thick-headed racist wasn't appealing in the least, different or not.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> femshep + legion =
> HE WANTS TO BE INSIDE SHEPARD ARMOR THIS TIME



Well.. I ... err.... I uh... I guess that makes sense considering how much Legions loves Shepard.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

shepard + legion = dbz fusion dance


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 16, 2011)

...interesting conversation going on here...

anyways, finally beat ME2 last night, seriously one of the best games I've played in a long time. 

Sent Jacob on the suicide mission, and Jack died later(I assume its because shes the only crew-mate I failed the loyalty mission for) 

I'm thinking about redo-ing the final mission and sending Kasumi on the suicide mission instead since shes DLC and I highly doubt she'll have much of an appearance in ME3. Then I'll send Jack back to the ship with the rescued crew to see if that saves her. 

I romanced Tali because I found her quirkyness to be charming.


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2011)

By "suicide mission", I assume you mean going through the ventilation shaft?  Jacob is just being stupid when he calls it a suicide mission.  Miranda says you need to send a tech expert, and Jacob isn't a tech expert, so he dies.  Legion, Tali, or Kasumi succeed at that task as long as you have their loyalty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually, it's pretty goddamn hard to die in this "suicide mission".

//HbS


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 16, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> By "suicide mission", I assume you mean going through the ventilation shaft?  Jacob is just being stupid when he calls it a suicide mission.  Miranda says you need to send a tech expert, and Jacob isn't a tech expert, so he dies.  Legion, Tali, or Kasumi succeed at that task as long as you have their loyalty.



really? 


soooooooo, if I send a tech expert into the vents, and send Jack back with the rescued crew, nobody will die?


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2011)

@HbS: Sure, if you're well-prepared.  If you jump in with very few loyal and focused squad members, then people will die left and right.

@Tenacious Lee:  Yep.  Also, if you leave tougher squad members to hold the line while you fight the HR (Garrus, Grunt, Zaeed, etc) there's less of a chance anyone will die on the line.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 16, 2011)

^thanks for the info


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

As long as you do all the loyalty missions and use the RIGHT people...

(For the vents, use Tali, Legion or Kasumi... for the Biotic shield, Jack or Samara are your best bets. Miranda, Garrus and I THINK Jacob are best for team-leaders. Anyone to take back the crew)

...the only person who runs a real risk of dying is Mordin since he seems to have a very strange algorithm to his survival rate. Also, as long as you have all the main Normandy upgrades.

To help Mordin the easiest way to make sure he lives is to have him be the escort, OR keep him in your party in the final battle - that supposedly decreases the chance of his random death.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> really?
> 
> 
> soooooooo, if I send a tech expert into the vents, and send Jack back with the rescued crew, nobody will die?



no, an unloyal Jack will still die if told to escort the crew.


----------



## Sindri (Feb 16, 2011)

How i did the Suicide Mission the first time.

Vents: Legion
Fire Team Leader: Garrus
Biotic: Samara or Jack
Second Team Leader: Garrus
Escort: Zaeed 
Final Team: Legion & Tali

No one died and i think one of them was unloyal was either Mordin or Jack.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 16, 2011)

Who is zaeed?

Oh and I'm gonna do another playthrough as renegade on a higher difficulty, and I wont fuck up on Jack's loyalty mission this time

I played Vanguard last time(and loved it), whats another fun class to play?



Vai said:


> no, an unloyal Jack will still die if told to escort the crew.



awwwww


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Infiltrator, myself. Probably my favorite class in ME2. It also makes an easy run if you have the Widow Sniper Rifle.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a widow soldier 
So Broken 
Inferno ammo + widow = OH HI HARBINGER 
*headshot*
IGNORE THE FALLEN


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Psh. Assassin Tactical Cloak + Widow = Better


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the Arc Projector. It's the only HW I use. Not only is it awesome at taking down multiple enemies, but it's the only HW that doesn't look like a fucking tank on your back.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2011)

>implying having a tank on your back isn't awesome ?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 16, 2011)

Vai said:


> >implying having a tank on your back isn't awesome ?



Not when you're character is supposed to be an _Infiltrator_. You can't infiltrate shit if you look like you're wearing an over-sized backpack.

Seriously though, that's my one gripe with the game. I hate how they force you to always carry a heavy weapon. They better take that out of ME3.

I mean, if an Adept can only use a pistol and an SMG, how the hell can he also use a HW? They should be restricted to classes like Soldier or Vanguard, at least at first. Then when you unlock the ability to use them, you should be able to choose whether or not you actually take them with you on any given mission.

I rarely use the HW's and they certainly aren't needed. There's no reason not to give players a choice whether they want to use one or not.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2011)

HW sure as hell help on insanity as an infiltrator.


----------



## Corran (Feb 16, 2011)

I usually only use heavy weapons on the big enemies


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 16, 2011)

They help, sure, but I should still be able to choose whether I carry one or not. There's absolutely no good reason to not let me decide for myself. If it makes the game harder, so be it.


----------



## DanE (Feb 16, 2011)

Rented Mass Effect 2, played it and I got to say is the best game I had played in a long time.  My Shepard looks like Will Smith and I hope in the next game Shepard voice actor would show more expression in his voice even if he has to do a lot of lines and for one line he has to do a lot of takes. So gonna buy the game soon because I beat it really fast and almost all my characters died.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2011)

Headed for the O4 Relay as soon as possible? 

I do like the idea of a Will Smith Shepard.


----------



## DanE (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Headed for the O4 Relay as soon as possible?
> 
> I do like the idea of a Will Smith Shepard.



Yeah since I only had the game for 2 days and I had to beat it and yes Will Smith is the best.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> HW sure as hell help on insanity as an infiltrator.



As if you even need one. It's like giving a Soldier Biotic powers - overkill.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 17, 2011)

Is masseffect2faces.com not working for anyone else? I haven't been able to get through to it for days.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

I am having problems with it too

I WANT MY BRUCE CAMPBELL SHEPARD



Garrus said:


> As if you even need one. It's like giving a Soldier Biotic powers - overkill.



Slam as a bonus power for a soldier was so busted.
3 second recharge.
Combo's nice with pull first or throw after
Reave on a soldier had too much recharge but oh god it was helpful in the right places

Cryo launcher/Avalanche = one the best weapons for hardcore and insanity runs
Collector beam too
It was a true stripper and amazing for what it did



Irishwonder said:


> Considering Legion is over a thousand Geth, wouldn't that technically be a gang-bang?  And Bioware thought they had trouble with the controversial sex scenes in ME1



2 asari, 1183 geth


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 17, 2011)

I got this game over the weekend and I've just finished it. I did a fem Shep Renegade run without many side quests or friendly chatting with NPCs/companions. I did cave and do all of the loyalty quests, mainly because it was awfully obvious they'd effect the "suicide mission" and I was too curious to pass them up. 

The battle against the baby Reaper was a tad anti-climatic, verging on comical. Still, great fucking game and I loved the story. I've already started a male Shep Paragon play through that will be more thorough. I'm going to miss being a ruthless bitch, though. I really settled into my Renegade character by the end.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Reaper Larva was fridge-horror for me.

When I went to get a celebratory can of Mountain Dew and was like "OH MY GOD. I JUST KILLED THE CULMINATION OF ENTIRE PLANETS OF HUMANS."


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

Do we know what race Sovereign was created from?  Was there anything from the devs or book series?


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think the Reapers were actually "made" - it was just the Human one in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Do we know what race Sovereign was created from?  Was there anything from the devs or book series?


Nope. Nothing yet, and I don't think we will ever find out because that would touch base on how the Reapers exist in the first place... it's just something that happens like evolution... I guess.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

@ Garrus Can you elaborate?

I thought that Reapers reproduced by wiping out entire species and using them to build the next Reaper ship.  They stated that they tried to create a Prothean reaper, but it failed somehow.  I just assumed that the Sovereign would be some ancient race too.  Maybe the keepers or something.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I don't think the Reapers were actually "made" - it was just the Human one in Mass Effect 2.



But aren't all reapers were made by organic life? At least that's the idea I got from ME2.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Nope. Nothing yet, and *I don't think we will ever find out* because that would touch base on how the Reapers exist in the first place... it's just something that happens like evolution... I guess.



That would be horrible.  I hope that isn't the case, we know so little about the Reapers


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> @ Garrus Can you elaborate?
> 
> I thought that Reapers reproduced by wiping out entire species and using them to build the next Reaper ship.  They stated that they tried to create a Prothean reaper, but it failed somehow.  I just assumed that the Sovereign would be some ancient race too.  Maybe the keepers or something.





The Boss said:


> But aren't all reapers were made by organic life? At least that's the idea I got from ME2.



From what I gathered, there hasn't been a Reaper "made" yet since they're really just sentient AI. This Human-Reaper was, as far as I knew, the first one that was actually made.

Could be wrong though - I always am. The history of the Reapers is shaky at best and contradictory.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

from what me2 is presenting, reapers are made through the gathering of all the life forms and then making into that baby reaper we saw as end boss.

that's how reapers are made. history shows that reapers have done it a few times already. the protheans were the last race to be wiped out before the start of the me universe. but that doesn't mean reapers haven't done it before.

the protheans are just unique in that they cannot be made into reapers. so the reapers restructured them into slaves


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought someone said Reapers, in general, are a mix of organic+synthetic life, so it makes sense that to "reproduce" they have to harvest a living race. The real secret seems to be their origin. I need to replay the game and pay more attention, though. 



Garrus said:


> Reaper Larva was fridge-horror for me.
> 
> When I went to get a celebratory can of Mountain Dew and was like "OH MY GOD. I JUST KILLED THE CULMINATION OF ENTIRE PLANETS OF HUMANS."



I just really had _no _problems taking it down so the HOLY SHIT reaction to it getting up lasted about 10 seconds. The concept is horrifying, though, yes.


----------



## DanE (Feb 17, 2011)

So did you guys destroyed the Collector Base or just the Collectors,  I only destroyed the collectors and let the base intact hope I didn't fucked up for Mass Effect 3.  Also do you guys think the final boss for Mass Effect 3 is a Grim Reaper.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

^I  Destroy that shit. Cerberus is a bunch of terrorist.  

To be honest guys, I thought the concept of making a human reaper was pretty good, but the design of it failed... and turned out pretty lulzy. Kinda anti climatic since the suicide mission is probably the best part.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2011)

i like how 90% of the time it doesn't end in a suicide mission 

you lose a few char but still it ain't a suicide mission 

its pretty hard to make it a suicide mission, since you have to restrict yourself from doing all those extra missions and not get all the good items


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> The concept is horrifying, though, yes.



This is exclusively what I meant.

And really we just know that the Reapers DESTROYED them - not took them to create new reapers. The only mention of creating reapers I recall is Harbinger using the Protheans to create the Human-Reaper.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 17, 2011)

Spiderman, I think it's a super risky choice...I can see why it could be valuable in fighting the Reapers, who pretty much seem unstoppable even with all the help in the Universe. However, Cerberus is untrustworthy and Illusive Man may be in waaay over his head messing with that salvage. I left it in tact...but I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

Destroying the base falls into the same lines as giving up Nirali's body in ME1.  The only difference is the scale of the tragedy.  They both have possible benefits for the 3rd game, but are morally questionable.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The only mention of creating reapers I recall is Harbinger using the Protheans to create the Human-Reaper.


You mean _indoctrinating _the Protheans to harvest humans to create the Human reaper right? 

Anyways, I'm pretty sure it was mentioned all reapers were created by harvesting organic life. That's why Harbinger's all like. "?Drell; useless, insufficient numbers, Turian; you are considered... too primitive... ect? as in to why Humans were chosen. They need some sort of organic life to create Reapers. They weren't just made by machines or something.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Reaper Larva was fridge-horror for me.
> 
> When I went to get a celebratory can of Mountain Dew and was like "OH MY GOD. I JUST KILLED THE CULMINATION OF ENTIRE PLANETS OF HUMANS."



FUCK
FUCK
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Also fridge brilliance:
The reaper battle theme = Normandy blowing up
Feeling helpless Shepard? 

Game over theme = Saren's Theme
Problem Shepard? :33


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> The battle against the baby Reaper was a tad anti-climatic, verging on comical. Still, great fucking game and I loved the story. I've already started a male Shep Paragon play through that will be more thorough. I'm going to miss being a ruthless bitch, though. I really settled into my Renegade character by the end.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 17, 2011)

Jena.... 



The Boss said:


> You mean _indoctrinating _the Protheans to harvest humans to create the Human reaper right?
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty sure it was mentioned all reapers were created by harvesting organic life. That's why Harbinger's all like. "?Drell; useless, insufficient numbers, Turian; you are considered... too primitive... ect? as in to why Humans were chosen. They need some sort of organic life to create Reapers. They weren't just made by machines or something.



I was under this impression as well. They're all partially organic, so where did that come from? The current Reapers were probably made using an unknown species(or mix of them) that came before the Protheans. Although, I also thought they failed to make a Prothean Reaper...which is odd. Also, in true sci fi fashion...humans will be "special" somehow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember them talking about protheans were not suited for making reapers so they turned them into slaves.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

^ They tried and failed with the Protheans, so they indoctrinated the rest.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh wow people are shallow 

"Tali is great at deep throating. Do you see that neck?"

Oh Bioware Forums.
I am not even Tali fan #2776
but that is something quite fucked up to say


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

>Lol at paying attention to what members on Bioware forums say


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2011)

boss said:
			
		

> created by harvesting organic life. That's why Harbinger's all like. "“Drell; useless, insufficient numbers, Turian; you are considered... too primitive... ect”


when did harbinger say that?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2011)

He'll say that during battle.  It's kinda hard to hear though, because you usually kill him before he can say them all.

Check this out:  

It's all of Harbinger's quotes...just listen for the ones about the species.  They're kinda scattered all over the place.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2011)

oh no wonder i never hear him say that. he usually become primary target the moment he takes control and dies the moment he lands xD


----------



## Corran (Feb 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> He'll say that during battle.  It's kinda hard to hear though, because you usually kill him before he can say them all.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> It's all of Harbinger's quotes...just listen for the ones about the species.  They're kinda scattered all over the place.



Take a shot everytime he says Shepard


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> oh no wonder i never hear him say that. he usually become primary target the moment he takes control and dies the moment he lands xD



Same here.  I hate that attack of his that forces you out of cover.  Soon as I see the Collector floating in the air and being possessed, I start shooting him.


----------



## Wan (Feb 18, 2011)

As long as you have some distance from Harbinger, it's actually smarter to ignore him and take out the rest of the Collectors.  That way,he has no more FORMS TO ASSUME DIRECT CONTROL OF when you defeat him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Yeah, I usually kept cover between me and the Harbinger while I killed the fodder, otherwise you have to fight him a dozen times.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this mix of harbinger.

old sauce but whatever.

he also says the species lines in it.

take a shot every time he says direct control.

[YOUTUBE]x98T3ZlrmpI[/YOUTUBE]

I love how harbinger goes.

geth.........an annoyance.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2011)

this game is overrated.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 18, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> He'll say that during battle.  It's kinda hard to hear though, because you usually kill him before he can say them all.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> It's all of Harbinger's quotes...just listen for the ones about the species.  They're kinda scattered all over the place.



Cool...I hadn't heard many of those before. The video mashing them all like that makes it kind of funny, though. Especially when he says Shepard about ten times in a few seconds. 



Mordin Solus said:


> As long as you have some distance from Harbinger, it's actually smarter to ignore him and take out the rest of the Collectors.  That way,he has no more FORMS TO ASSUME DIRECT CONTROL OF when you defeat him.



It took me an embarrassing amount of time to figure this out.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2011)

I always hate it when I think I killed all the collecters, then I kill harbinger and then 1 random collector shows up. 

Low on ammo I completely waste everything I have on him and just 1 more bullet before killing it, it ALWAYS turn into fucking harbinger.

Pisses me off.  I also hate it when Miranda goes out of cover, takes a few shots, goes back into cover, goes back out, walks around, hugs a collector and dies.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

I hate it when your party member is pointing their gun at the wall when the enemy is on the other side.  It just looks retarded and makes the them look derpy as fuck.


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2011)

companions are just meatballs that use Abilities at your command. And they hit as long as you see the enemy clearly.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> this game is overrated.



YOUR MOM IS OVERRATED


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> this game is overrated.



I say as one Soul Calibur fan to another, be nice here.
I respect you opinion but if you came here just to say that you're trying to annoy other people.

You're not really good at it too.



Jena said:


> YOUR MOM IS OVERRATED





Don't do that, that's what he wants you to do.

Unless you're mocking him, in that case carry on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2011)

no, thats my honest opinion. i bought this game tuesday, thought it would be awesome, like everyone says, and its just a wetted down wrpg with lots and lots of content and a story i dont care for.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> no, thats my honest opinion. i bought this game tuesday, thought it would be awesome, like everyone says, and its just a wetted down wrpg with lots and lots of content and a story i dont care for.



Well rejoice, ME 3 will be more RPG like.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> no, thats my honest opinion. i bought this game tuesday, thought it would be awesome, like everyone says, and its just a wetted down wrpg with lots and lots of content and *a story i dont care for*.



Typical PS3 player.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Typical PS3 player.



Some of them honestly believe God of War 3 had a better story.  Shocking, isn't it?!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2011)

my god your preconceptions are out of this world morons 

didnt say it was bad, actually, its good, but i do not like space stories and themes. well, sometimes i do, i just do not dig this story very much(not saying its bad).

i dislike the gameplay to an extent, and the story isnt my thing. and from my view this game is overrated because ive heard such marvelous things from this game, when im sittin through this game all i wanna do is play demons souls instead


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like you're more for gameplay and not story, which Demons Souls has. It has challenging and unique gameplay and nothing else. You could say ME2 is the complete opposite, and it makes sense that you wouldn't like it as much. I love both.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> my god your preconceptions are out of this world morons
> 
> didnt say it was bad



No one said you did.

Rest of your post is irrelevant because you can't understand jokes.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2011)

Nova said:


> my god your preconceptions are out of this world morons
> 
> didnt say it was bad, actually, its good, but i do not like space stories and themes. well, sometimes i do, i just do not dig this story very much(not saying its bad).
> 
> i dislike the gameplay to an extent, and the story isnt my thing. and from my view this game is overrated because ive heard such marvelous things from this game, when im sittin through this game all i wanna do is play demons souls instead


Well, do you know what does that mean? That means you don't like sci-fi, you like fantasy, thus the game isn't necesserily overrated, it just doesn't suit your very different tastes. Holy fuck. Same logic applies to your comment about gameplay.

//HbS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Typical PS3 player.



Hey! Don't bundle me in with someone who doesn't like the game!

I played ME2 on my PS3 and it's already my 4th favorite game of all time!

@Nova, If you're not really into a space/si-fi story, then you really shouldn't of expected to love ME2.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Don't do that, that's what he wants you to do.
> 
> Unless you're mocking him, in that case carry on.


I'm being completely serious. I've met his mom, and I have to say, I was very displeased. Everyone said that she was had a good story and great gameplay, but I found her to be very lackluster.

/tobeserious @Nova: You're entitled to your opinion, but it differs from mine so therefore I think that you're wrong.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2011)

Give it time (maybe after you get tired of Demon Souls).  It might grow on you.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hey! Don't bundle me in with someone who doesn't like the game!
> 
> I played ME2 on my PS3 and it's already my 4th favorite game of all time!


Oh, it was a troll answer and he took the bait. No worries bruh.  



Jena said:


> I'm being completely serious. I've met his mom, and I have to say, I was very displeased.



You too huh?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I played ME2 on my PS3 and it's already my 4th favorite game of all time!



The top three better not be PS3 exclusives. 

/inb4novatakesthiscommentseriously


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The top three better not be PS3 exclusives.
> 
> /inb4novatakesthiscommentseriously



Nope,

1.Oblivion
2.MGS3
3.MGS4

Yeah, yeah, Oblivion isn't as good as Morrowind, it sucks, it doesn't have X features, and yada yada yah. Still gave me thousands of hours of gameplay and I'm still not tired of playing it. Skyrim looks to be even better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Nope,
> 
> 1.Oblivion
> 2.MGS3
> ...



Honestly couldn't get into Oblivion though I probably didn't give it the ole' college try. Though I do find myself more intrigued by Skyrim, as long as it's not a case where I'm going to go and have to play every Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Honestly couldn't get into Oblivion though I probably didn't give it the ole' college try. Though I do find myself more intrigued by Skyrim, as long as it's not a case where I'm going to go and have to play every Elder Scrolls game.



No, Elder Scrolls games all stand on their own. The lore will probably be more intriguing to you if you've played the other games, but Skyrim takes place 200 years after Oblivion and it will have it's own story. It's very easy to get into, especially if you're a fan of fantasy stories such as The Lord of the Rings. 

Skyrim seriously sounds amazing if you've been following the news about it. It sounds like they are fixing most if not all of the problems in Oblivion and adding a whole bunch of awesome features. Add in the new possibility of hundreds of gameplay hours, like most Bethesda games and the more distinct look of the Skyrim province and... well, goodbye like come 11/11/11.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Admittedly one thing that bugged the Hell out of me about Oblivion were the face models and it took me a while to get the hang of the combat, even though I had just come out of Fallout 3. I remember going through the process of, uh... the dark brotherhood? Something like that. The assassin group, with the vampire. I just kind of felt uninspired with the whole ordeal though I did enjoy using magic, that was one thing I really liked about it. I'm not usually a stickler for graphics but what killed me is that I didn't feel much uniqueness between different characters, but again... could be because I didn't play for long.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Admittedly one thing that bugged the Hell out of me about Oblivion were the face models and it took me a while to get the hang of the combat, even though I had just come out of Fallout 3. I remember going through the process of, uh... the dark brotherhood? Something like that. The assassin group, with the vampire. I just kind of felt uninspired with the whole ordeal though I did enjoy using magic, that was one thing I really liked about it. I'm not usually a stickler for graphics but what killed me is that I didn't feel much uniqueness between different characters, but again... could be because I didn't play for long.





Judging from these screen shots I'd say the face models and the visuals in general won't be an issue.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

I was gonna say "Man, that first guy looks like Oblivion and why I didn't like them as much."

And then I realized "Oh... it _is_ Oblivion. Ha ha ha."

But yeah, they do look like a vast, vast improvement. I do hate being viewed as a stickler for something like that, but I really found them just unbearable. Got the feeling of like everyone looking the same. Reminded me of Secret of Mana when they used the same five NPC models over and over again. But very impressive (and if that's the release date, 11/11/11, I wonder how it'll fare against the new AC title if they remain true to their pattern), and it's something I'll keep my eye on.

Very grateful that it's so late in the year since still have to worry about paying off Dragon Age II, and debating if I want to get F.3.A.R. And of course, Gears of War 3. And ffffffff, Mass Effect 3! Shit...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Nope,
> 
> 1.Oblivion
> 2.MGS3
> ...



MGS3 not at #1... oh shit son.. wtf are you doing.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> MGS3 not at #1... oh shit son.. wtf are you doing.



Yeah, it's so close it's not even funny. But... No other game has given me so many hours of gameplay. I've literally put more than 1000 hours into oblivion, and I STILL haven't seen everything. I haven't even really played Shivering Isles much yet.

I do think top anythings are stupid though. I enjoy all sorts of games for all sorts of reasons. It's really dumb to think you can put such a variety of entertainment into a list that means anything. I think of it more like, these are my top games... in no particular order, because I can.

The only reason I put Oblivion at #1 when asked is to avoid having to explain this to every person I meet that asks... and for the reasons mentioned above. Sheer entertainment value.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


>



Tali's hips...


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


>





 Your move.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

That's pretty funny..  until I read Joe Shepard and not John Shepard.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ablRsfNXoJc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

??

edit: harbinger likes 'click like 4 kittenz'

banging kellychambers, 76 friends like this


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Your move.


Lol. [noparse][/noparse]

Garrus is saying something other than "Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations."?


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Lol. [noparse][/noparse]
> 
> Garrus is saying something other than "Can it wait for a bit? I'm in the middle of some calibrations."?



Of course. Don't you remember? He has _reach_. 

You know him... he always likes to savor the last shot before popping the heat sink.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Though best Garrus quote:

Garrus: That's unfortunate, hospitals aren't fun to fight through.
Mordin: What is fun to fight through?
Garrus: Gardens, electronics shops. Antique stores, but only if they're classy.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Of course. Don't you remember? He has _*reach*_.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Dem Tali hips


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun, that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Calibration madness_


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


>



I was waiting for this.


----------



## DanE (Feb 19, 2011)

I remember I had played ME1 on Xbox and I didnt killed Wrex now I played this ME2 on Ps3 and I did killed him, is so sad I wanted him alive.  Im gonna buy the game so I can use that comics stuff.  Oh also another thing these are some choices I took:

1.Rewrite the Geth Virus
2.Save that guy on project Overlord
3.Let Garrus Headshot that guy he hated
4.Kept the Data from the Genophage cure.
5.I killed the Shadow Broker but I think thats normal.

and thats what i remember int he short time i played it


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Any ideas for the plot of ME3?

I read something where a guy proposed that Shepard would go to the Terminus System to recruit the non-citadel races to join the fight against the Reapers.  I actually really liked this idea, it would be interesting to have a Batarian or Vorcha as a teammate as well.


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

Well what we know is Cerberus is gonna be a big part of this conflict.  And all of those choices you made in ME 2 will point you to who will be your allies,  this allies could be Geths and many other beings.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

The plot was confirmed with the teaser. The Reapers launch a full-scale attack on Earth, killing millions upon millions. Commander Shepard and his team are considered the last hope. As the nameless sniper in the trailer said, "If Shepard doesn't get here soon, there won't be an Earth left to save."



> Earth is burning. Striking from beyond known space, a race of terrifying machines have begun their destruction of the human race. As Commander Shepard, an Alliance Marine, your only hope for saving mankind is to rally the civilizations of the galaxy and launch one final mission to take back the Earth.



"Take Back The Earth" seems to be the official tagline like "Fight For The Lost" was in ME2. Also worth noting ME3 is supposed to get darker but also have more humor. It will also be the definitive end to the trilogy with an epic conclusion to Shepard's story.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Apologies, if these have already been posted_


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The plot was confirmed with the teaser. The Reapers launch a full-scale attack on Earth, killing millions upon millions. Commander Shepard and his team are considered the last hope. As the nameless sniper in the trailer said, "If Shepard doesn't get here soon, there won't be an Earth left to save."



That's the general outline.  I'm asking what people either want to happen or any good ideas they've read about.

Edit: Also do you think there will be actual Earth gameplay?  Like a battle on the streets or just Shepard showing up with the key to save everything?


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

Shepard will need some power or knowledge to defeat the reapers.  I see him wandering off to a unknown region of the Milky Way to find an answer.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Apologies, if these have already been posted_



Those are outstanding and I fully intend on stealing that Garrus one to use as a set. Thanks for posting those.




Irishwonder said:


> That's the general outline.  I'm asking what people either want to happen or any good ideas they've read about.
> 
> Edit: Also do you thing there will be actual Earth gameplay?  Like a battle on the streets or just Shepard showing up with the key to save everything?



My mistake. I don't tend to read fan ideas on what should happen in the next game, just a person thing. Although I would like to see a lot of Earth gameplay (the trailer taking place in London was outstanding), I can imagine they'd do much of it besides the big final battle which I hope will last longer than the suicide run.

I'm torn about the character situation. They spent a lot of time establishing great characters - namely Garrus, Tali, Jack, Thane, so on. However at the same time that's one of Bioware's specialties, in my opinion. Making great characters. So to see what they would do with a brand new cast would be outstanding (Volus companion, plz?).

Can't say much about returning cast from ME1 - didn't like Ashley or Kaidan, Garrus and Tali already returned. Liara will only make a return for information but I would love to be able to visit her in the Shadowbroker's Lair like you can in the DLC. That leaves Wrex. I can't see Wrex leaving unless Shepard convinces him to rally up the Krogan to help stop the Reapers which would be _epic_.

One thing I would also like to see are the "true" Geth rallying behind Legion (and really all of them if you rewrote the script) to help Shepard stop the Reapers. After that revelation in ME2, anyone who thinks that wouldn't be an amazing turn of events is as silly as Fox for canceling Firefly. There's so much potential behind there, and just makes it all the more annoying that it's optional and some people missed out on it.

Wrex with the Krogan, Legion with the Geth. Throw in Tali and Shepard convincing the Quarians. Smells like a legendary story. Though I've had enough of Terminus Systems (Omega, Virmire, Ilos, Horizon, so on...)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2011)

Patryk Olejniczak? What the fuck is up with Poland and game-related badassery?!

//HbS


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> *Spoiler*: _Calibration madness_



Garrus was such a badass, and I never got to play the first game.

So I wanted to get to know him, BUT HE NEVER WANTED TO FUCKING TALK

He's one of the most interesting members of the crew but he got some of the least lines of dialogue. Even after I completed the loyalty mission, I go to talk to him.... "NOPE, CALIBRATIONS"


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Garrus said:


> My mistake. I don't tend to read fan ideas on what should happen in the next game, just a person thing. Although I would like to see a lot of Earth gameplay (the trailer taking place in London was outstanding), I can imagine they'd do much of it besides the big final battle which I hope will last longer than the suicide run.



Actually now that I think about it, it's possible that the final battle could play out like the suicide mission, only on a much MUCH grander scale.  It's possible you would end up sending your teammates to other hemispheres of the Earth to deal with a situation there.



> I'm torn about the character situation. They spent a lot of time establishing great characters - namely Garrus, Tali, Jack, Thane, so on. However at the same time that's one of Bioware's specialties, in my opinion. Making great characters. So to see what they would do with a brand new cast would be outstanding (Volus companion, plz?).



I too certainly don't want to see any of the favorites go, but I also don't want the cast to be *entirely* made up of people we've already seen.  I like origin stories, so a new crewmember would be nice.

I can see a lot of what you posted earlier happening as well with the Quarians and Wrex and Geth all assisting Earth (You forgot Rachni ) if that's the way you played it in ME2.  

The one certain thing we know is that Shepard is bringing some group with him ie the trailer "I hope Shepard brings backup soon" (paraphrase)  That however could be many things.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hoping that will be covered up in the final DLC they plan. I can only imagine what they're going to do with that. I hope it'll at least end with a hint of why the Earth is suddenly relying on solely Commander Shepard all of a sudden.

And of course, the Rachni, how could I forget?  I let the Queen survive every single playthrough, I'll admit. Rachni versus Husks would be great.

@Tenacious Lee - ME is very important for Garrus, including doing his unique quest and also being able to shape him into either a Paragon or a Renegade.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, my best guess is that Anderson knew that their current forces wouldn't be enough and so he sent Shepard out alone to either call in the favors of the Geth, Turians, Krogan, etc... or go to the Terminus System and recruit them, while the rest of the fleet prepares for war.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2011)

Can only hope that the Citadel Council actually comes around. They were such a huge pain in the ass in both games. I figured that after ME1 when I risked a third of the human fleet to save their asses, they'd be a little grateful. But all I get is a "Sorry, we still don't believe you and we can reinstate you as a Spectre but it's really just in words - we can't help you at all. In any way. Please gtfo."


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 20, 2011)

I really can't wrap my head around the Reapers being defeated or driven back if they come out in full force. I imagine there will be a lot more to it than uniting the whole galaxy against them. At least, based on what we know so far. So part of the game will probably be devoted to uncovering their well hidden secrets, I think.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Shepard will need some power or knowledge to defeat the reapers.  I see him wandering off to a unknown region of the Milky Way to find an answer.



Certainly possible as well.  We never did get any specifics as to what happened to those remaining Prothean scientists.  It's possible that they could gathered intel or worked on a way to defeat the Reapers; leaving it behind for the next cycle.



lucid dream said:


> I really can't wrap my head around the Reapers being defeated or driven back if they come out in full force. I imagine there will be a lot more to it than uniting the whole galaxy against them. At least, based on what we know so far. So part of the game will probably be devoted to uncovering their well hidden secrets, I think.



We need Will Smith and a computer virus


----------



## DanE (Feb 20, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> We need Will Smith and a computer virus



I made my Shepard look like Will Smith,  always feel like I can do anything


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Apologies, if these have already been posted_



thanks for these man awesome stuff


----------



## Vai (Feb 21, 2011)

holy crap, i didnt see that Garrus and Thane one, must be recent.
RECENTLY AWESOME.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Can only hope that the Citadel Council actually comes around. They were such a huge pain in the ass in both games. I figured that after ME1 when I risked a third of the human fleet to save their asses, they'd be a little grateful. But all I get is a "Sorry, we still don't believe you and we can reinstate you as a Spectre but it's really just in words - we can't help you at all. In any way. Please gtfo."



I can't bring myself to like the council at all. they are douchebags starting in the first game and in the 2nd game as well. If they don't come around in the third game, i really don't see any reason why you let them live in the first game.

They really better be worth the rescue in the 3rd game, and not just some extras. Like if you don't bring in the council warships you gonna lose Shepard or something, else it wouldn't be worth keeping the council alive at all . Cause having to put up with douchebags in 2 games is enough i think. Having to deal with them in the 3rd game and it not being consequential at all would totally suck balls 

and nice art , but where is tali


----------



## Awesome (Feb 21, 2011)

Once Garrus finishes those calibrations he better be able to shoot a fucking reaper in another galaxy.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

Has this been post yet? Im to lazy to check.. but the new DLC for ME2 is tittle "Arrival." 

Bioware hasn't confirmed it yet, but trophies are listed on the PS3. 

MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2011)

The achievements/trophies for "Arrival"

*Ultimate Sacrifice*
Complete the Arrival DLC.

*Last Stand*
Complete all 5 waves in the battle for Object Roh.

*Covert Action*
Rescue Dr. Amanda Kenson without attracting hostile attention.


Ultimate Sacrifice huh? 

Info on Amanda Kenson from Cerberus network


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Historians and astronomers alike are abuzz tonight over a new paper published by Dr. Amanda Kenson of the University of Arcturus … “Only a small fraction of the mass effect relays date back 50,000 years,” she writes, “The majority are far older, indicating they were created by a species predating even the Protheans.” … What civilization could have spanned the galaxy for not thousands, but millions of years? If this were the case, we should have found mountains of evidence of their passing. Where is this species now?”


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 21, 2011)

You mean this?


//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope this "Amanda" is the doctor Kaidan was referring to in his letter. :ho It would be awesome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2011)

I already killed Kaiden, so I can't sacrifice him again...sacrifice the Normandy?  Maybe that's why Shepard was late to help Earth in the Mass Effect 3 trailer.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2011)

Somebody gonna die


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

No one is gonna die. Misleading trophy is misleading.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Dr. Kenson is going to die, obviously.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 21, 2011)

I can imagine Bioware now, sitting in they're chairs going all "trollface".

They got our attention back alright.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2011)

The Boss said:


> No one is gonna die. Misleading trophy is misleading.



Oh someone's gonna die alright


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 21, 2011)

Achievement is tease. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp0B2Xv-6xY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp0B2Xv-6xY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



What was the point of this.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

randomness , plus I'd like to know how to play as legion


----------



## The Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

I was waiting for some lulz and it never came. 

Also, Im sure the mod to play as Legions is on the interwebz somewhere.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2011)

legion stuffing alcohol in his eye while kasumi blabbering away was pretty lulzy

dat kasumi though 

tbh I love the squad of mass effect 2 too much, just hope it doesn't change too much in 3 but it most probably will,, well elcor/hanar/batarian/vorcha squad members get, enkindle this ,harbinger!


----------



## Wan (Feb 21, 2011)

"Arrival", eh?

My bet is that the DLC ends with the Reapers "arriving".  Then we get a cliffhanger to get us pumped for ME3.

BioWare is going to troll us all with this DLC.  As for what the "ultimate sacrifice" is...it won't be letting Ash or Kaidan die or the Normandy being destroyed, as those already have already happened in the series.  What else is important to Shepard?  Maybe it's not even a sacrifice of of Shepard's, but of this Amanda Kenson.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2011)

I just beat this a few weeks back, and it's def one of the best I've ever played! Excited for 3!


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have any DLC for ME2 yet. I do have 560pts sitting around, though. I'm leaning towards purchasing more and getting Lair of the Shadow Broker/waiting for new DLC. I got so curious about Overlord that I already watched it on YouTube, don't want to invest in that now. Kasumi looks like a completely uninspired, generic sexy thief but I'm open to this being challenged. 

I know it's "only a few bucks", but I made that mistake with DA DLC. It adds up and it's the principle of the thing, really.

Any advice?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Kasumi looks like a completely uninspired, generic sexy thief but I'm open to this being challenged.
> Any advice?



Her Shadow Strike power makes me feel like I'm cheating the game, and her character and story does not belong in the Mass Effect universe. She also screws up the dialogue, imo.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2011)

Kasumi's DLC definitely has more story to it than the Firewalker at least, and more than Zaeed. Not to mention she's a greatly useful asset, being the only other character besides an Infiltrator Shepard to have a Tactical Cloak, and her Shadow Strike ability is quite powerful. And the Flashbang Grenade power that you can get from her is one of the most useful. Though like Zaeed she doesn't have a fuel dialogue, she does have a lot to say, and hey - you get a free mini-bar with it. The DLC also has a nice small nod to Dragon Age: Origins. Not to mention it comes with the best SMG, the Locust, which is vastly superior to the Tempest (it holds less ammo, but is the most accurate of all SMGs/Assault Rifles with almost no recoil and is very powerful).

Overall though, Lair of the Shadow Broker has better story. Liara is a great temporary teammate and you get the awesome Stasis ability from her (even in the end since she isn't a permanent team member). The story is great for LotSB and I'm assuming that it's going to be absolutely vital in Mass Effect 3. Can't say why without spoiling but if you get it, you'll see.

I would say Lair of the Shadow Broker is the most worth it. Kasumi next - although Overlord has a good story as well, Stolen Memory offers a new crew member, a new ability, and a new weapon. Though if vehicle missions are a clincher for you, then you may want to go with/stay away from Overlord.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the in depth review, Garrus.

I wanted a new permanent companion, but judging by what you said LotSB is still in the lead. Liara as a temporary companion and what I know of that story so far seems more appealing. I can live without the new abilities and gear that you mentioned from Stolen Memories. Really, only the new SMG is remotely tempting. 

I know literally everything about Overlord so it's not worth it at this point. 




Hirako said:


> Her Shadow Strike power makes me feel like I'm cheating the game, and *her character and story does not belong in the Mass Effect universe*. She also screws up the dialogue, imo.



Funnily enough, that's the exact suspicion I had.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 22, 2011)

> ?Historians and astronomers alike are abuzz tonight over a new paper published by Dr. Amanda Kenson of the University of Arcturus. Her team claims that by testing the dust trapped in the gravity wells around a mass relay, and comparing its composition to that of dust clouds in the same system, scientists can create a timeline of when the relay passed through the dust. Her conclusion? ?Only a small fraction of the mass effect relays date back 50,000 years,? she writes, ?The majority are far older, indicating they were created by a species predating even the Protheans.? Dr. Aurana T?Meles of the University of Serrice met the information with skepticism: ?While Dr. Kenson?s methods appear sound, the asari tried a similar procedure centuries ago and discounted it. What civilization could have spanned the galaxy for not thousands, but millions of years? If this were the case, we should have found mountains of evidence of their passing. Where is this species now??



Teabagging your national monuments.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2011)

so that dead reaper might be the product of the super weapon created by the creator race?


----------



## Wan (Feb 22, 2011)

Nah, the Reapers are the ones who built the mass relays.  Or so they claim.

...is it bad that I feel more anticipation for this ME2 DLC that hasn't even officially been announced yet than I do for the upcoming release of Dragon Age II?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah because dragon age is better then mass effect


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> ...is it bad that I feel more anticipation for this ME2 DLC that hasn't even officially been announced yet than I do for the upcoming release of Dragon Age II?



Yes. It makes you an awful, awful person.

I'm actually more excited to hear about the two Castlevania DLCs over this, but that's probably mostly because I know what those entail.


----------



## Wan (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it's because the DLC serves to further the plot of Mass Effect, while Dragon Age doesn't really have an overall plot to further.  It just...happens, and I'm not emotionally invested in any of the events seen so far in DAII.  I'm a hell of a lot more emotionally invested in seeing how the story of Mass Effect ends up.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 22, 2011)

who the fuck gives a shit bout story, dragon age has funner combat


----------



## Wan (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll have to disagree with you there, at least regarding ME2 combat vs DA: O combat.  Can't speak for DAII, but I'm not all that excited.  I've never been much of a rogue player.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

It the locust better than the tempest really?
Any calcs/stats?

I've used all three SMGs as Shepard and well.
They all kill shit 

If your trigger finger is fast enough you can unload the shuriken pretty damn fast
practice from CoD semi autos yade yade

Locust is by far the most retardedly accurate 
I suppose landing more bullets for damage is better than inaccurate suppressing fire [Tempest]?
Or does the locust do an extra like 10 damage per bullet? D:
Then again a CQC tempest out does a CQC locust

For my teammates I really don't know
Locust Tempest Shuriken all good
tempest gets an accurate 5-6 bullet burst from the squadies vs the locust 3-4 ?
Guesstimates

If you get upclose and dirty Tempest will probably be your bet I suppose
SMG Infiltrator 
Out of shotgun ammo vangaurd


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Im super excited for the new ME2 DLC. I've been waiting and I hope it gets release_ sooooooooon_.  



Nova said:


> who the fuck gives a shit bout story, dragon age has funner combat


If it was so fun why did they change the combat for DA2?  Wait.. am I responding to a troll post.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sick of the whole "Dragon Age Vs. Mass Effect" debate. Both are entirely different styles. If you are into fantasy adventures with great lore than you'll love Dragon Age. If you love Si-Fi adventures and anything related to space then you'll love Mass Effect. If you like both fantasy AND Si-Fi then you should be quiet and be thankful you have both. 

Both are fantastic series. I do personally prefer Mass Effect over Dragon Age, but I would never criticize someone who likes Dragon Age more. 

"Dragon Age is better than Mass Effect."
"No, Mass Effect is better than Dragon Age!"

You know what you look like?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

M-4 Shuriken said:
			
		

> * Base Damage: 20.5
> * Damage Multipliers (Armor / Barriers / Shields): x1.0 / x1.5 / x1.5
> * Manufacturer: Elkoss Combine
> * Ammo capacity: 24 / 240
> * The Shuriken is a default starting weapon.





			
				M-9 Tempest said:
			
		

> * Base Damage: 14
> * Damage Multipliers (Armor / Barriers / Shields): x1.0 / x1.5 / x1.5
> * Manufacturer: Elanus Risk Control Services
> * Ammo capacity: 50 / 450
> * The Tempest is acquired from a dead quarian during Tali's Recruitment Mission.





			
				M-12 Locust said:
			
		

> * Base Damage: 25
> * Damage Multipliers (Armor / Barriers / Shields): x1.25 / x1.25 / x1.25
> * Manufacturer: Kassa Fabrication
> * Ammo capacity: 20 / 240
> * The Locust is acquired on the same table as the graybox in Donovan Hock's vault during Kasumi's Loyalty Mission.



Locust has nearly double the fire power of the Tempest (and a little higher than the Shuriken still), slightly lower on Barriers and Shields of both Shuriken and Tempest (still above normal), and better against Armor than both. Virtually same ammo capacity as Shuriken, but drastically more accurate.

@Semi - Way to NOT feed the trolls and kiddies.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

Locust is a Long range armor stripper I suppose then
Prolly best for Husks until they get too close
LOKI bots
Vorcha Krogan and varren

I suppose
Locust is better for an Engie and Adept rather than Vanguard and Sentinel 
Infiltrator depending how close you want to get

Drone + Long range protection strip
Adept Biotic attack + [Warp Ammo] strip at range

Vanguard and Sent get up close because they can take a hammering so Tempest for CQC would probably fair better

It's BUSTED with warp ammo [TY Jack] or AP ammo [TY Garrus]
Warp + Warp Ammo = Rape Barriers and Armor

If you got an infiltrator/Zaeed Disruptor would give people hell too


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Johnny, I don't know what you are talking about half of the time you post.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

Talking about Tempest vs Locust SMGs
Keep up sweetums :33


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Still can't keep up.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

try using that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> try using that



 That's not an icon here on NF. To lazy to copy paste.  BTW How many run through do you have now?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> That's not an icon here on NF. To lazy to copy paste.  BTW How many run through do you have now?



14 total :33
11 of them fem shep


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

14..  Better work your way up. Some people have 20+. :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 22, 2011)

actually these are playthroughts that i want to play as
not doing it just cause


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

I know, I'm just saying. :33


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

What there's another DLC coming?! Where's the info on this, I can't find it on ign.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 22, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Your move.



harbinger clicks poke button

I KNOW YOU FEEL THIS.


I lolled


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Hirako said:


> What there's another DLC coming?! Where's the info on this, I can't find it on ign.



The only info available was posted earlier, about three times, in this thread - just the last page or before, in fact. All we know is the name "Arrival" and there's three achievements/trophies.


----------



## DanE (Feb 22, 2011)

I acquired the Geth Rifle yesterday is alright.  Hey can you change your current Shepard fighting type after you beat the game?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I acquired the Geth Rifle yesterday is alright.  Hey can you change your current Shepard fighting type after you beat the game?



Only if you play on PC. :ho The master race.


----------



## DanE (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Only if you play on PC. :ho The master race.



How do I know if my PC can support ME2,


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> How do I know if my PC can support ME2,



Google ME2 system requirements.


----------



## Ankoma (Feb 22, 2011)

This question popped into my head while I was replaying the first ME. Whatever happened to Balak? That batarian terrorist leader in Bring Down the Sky. I let him go to save Kate and the hostages and was expecting him to pull some kind of shit during ME2, but other than a quick news report saying he was still at large, nothing.

A topic for ME3 or a future DLC perhaps?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2011)

Ankoma said:


> This question popped into my head while I was replaying the first ME. Whatever happened to Balak? That batarian terrorist leader in Bring Down the Sky. I let him go to save Kate and the hostages and was expecting him to pull some kind of shit during ME2, but other than a quick news report saying he was still at large, nothing.
> 
> A topic for ME3 or a future DLC perhaps?



Not sure if he'll pop up or not since it wasn't the most important of DLCs. Maybe make a brief appearance, but I don't expect it'll be anything of true substance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

I assumed he'd be in a DLC for ME2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> How do I know if my PC can support ME2,




Type Mass Effect 2 - press 'Can You Run It?' - Let it scan.

Refresh if it's stuck on "Gathering Information".

//HbS


----------



## left4lol (Feb 23, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> How do I know if my PC can support ME2,


As long as your PC have a discrete graphic card and not older then 4 years old, it should be able to play this game .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

I need more Mass Effect news. I'm suffering withdraws.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 23, 2011)

ME3 will have Kaiden :33
DYING


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

thinking about changing my name to HARBINGER for some reason.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> thinking about changing my name to HARBINGER for some reason.



THIS QUOTES YOU


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> ME3 will have Kaiden :33
> DYING



 


I hope he returns as party member.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2011)

i wonder if they have another reaper who will be really into hunting shepard down while he's doing stuff in me3

like harbringer, except maybe his little brother or something


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> THIS QUOTES YOU



But then again, the only people who would know its me would be the guys from the ME topic


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> i wonder if they have another reaper who will be really into hunting shepard down while he's doing stuff in me3
> 
> like harbringer, except maybe his little brother or something



We need some as awesome as Sovereign to return.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope he returns as party member.


Well, if by any chance you import a previous save, he won't. He's dead, after all.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, if by any chance you import a previous save, he won't. He's dead, after all.
> 
> //HbS



This makes no sense.


----------



## Maxi (Feb 23, 2011)

As of of a week ago i completed Mass effect 2 on the PS3. It took me 40 hours to complete as a custom-made vanguard Shepard. I did get the best ending and had loyalty of my entire crew (except Jack. Jack is creepy). I'd bromanced Garrus and Thane (awesome characters) and enjoyed the night with Miranda (thanks for censoring, bioware ).

.......oh as of the game, i haven't played such a well-made immersive and sexy game in a looooong time. Now i understand the fan craze in this thread.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

I still don't see how people lose crew members.

"Holy shit, you mean upgrading my shields against a ship that cut through my last one like a plasma-knife through butter was a worthwhile investment!?"


----------



## Wan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Type Mass Effect 2 - press 'Can You Run It?' - Let it scan.
> 
> Refresh if it's stuck on "Gathering Information".
> 
> //HbS



No, System Requirements lab is terrible.  They literally just go by the generation of a graphics card, not the actual power.  Since Mass Effect 2's Nvidia minimum is a Geforce 6800, if you had a Geforce 7200 that website would give your computer a pass.  When a Geforce 7200 will NOT run the game at any level of playability.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Really? They always gave me accurate results.

Why won't it run with GF7200? Too weak or is that specific model not supported?

//HbS


----------



## Wan (Feb 23, 2011)

Both.  Trust me, I've tried running the game with a Geforce 7300 GT.  Not pleasant.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 23, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I still don't see how people lose crew members.
> 
> "Holy shit, you mean upgrading my shields against a ship that cut through my last one like a plasma-knife through butter was a worthwhile investment!?"



It is amazingly difficult to mess up the suicide mission. Especially if you're aiming for complete failure. 

However, you CAN lose the loyalty of some crew members and then possibly get them killed. Also, picking Miranda for the biotic barrier is an easy mistake to make. As is leaving Mordin with the hold the line crew and more than likely getting him killed. I happen to be guilty of the latter on my first play through


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> It is amazingly difficult to mess up the suicide mission. Especially if you're aiming for complete failure.
> 
> However, you CAN lose the loyalty of some crew members and then possibly get them killed. Also, picking Miranda for the biotic barrier is an easy mistake to make. As is leaving Mordin with the hold the line crew and more than likely getting him killed. I happen to be guilty of the latter on my first play through



I lucked out with the paragon/renegade boost from my Mass Effect save because I played both sides of the fence like a friend. I made paragon decisions but responded like a renegade. The fact I just saved 20 orphans from space dementia gives me the right to be a snarky dickhead.

And no, picking Miranda isn't an easy mistake. A) You have 2 BIOTIC PRODIGIES volunteering vs. a smug witch who'd probably claim she could fly the Normandy better than Joker if you let her and B) Miranda is always, ALWAYS, wrong. 

And why not send the doctor back with the crew members who've just experienced physical horrors? Especially considering said doctor previously mocked Kirrahan for holding the line considering it macho bravado?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 23, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Both.  Trust me, I've tried running the game with a Geforce 7300 GT.  Not pleasant.


If it's unsupported, then what the hell did you expect.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2011)

Although nothing to contribute to the actual topic at hand, I get the impression some people are really missing out on legitimately good characters just because of first glances.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2011)

Just started playing this game after buying it like a month ago but never decided to play it.

Loving it so far. Everything so far feels so connected to the first game and everything I pretty much did that affected the storyline, as it should. I think I spent almost an hour alone catching up with old characters so far lol.


----------



## ichigeau (Feb 23, 2011)

my mother just buyed a hd tv not long time ago....
i plugged my xbox on the hdmi, tryed mass effect 2 and....





*HOLLY ***** I CAN READ THE TEXT* thank god 
now i can chose the right dialog


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2011)

I just noticed something, but not sure if it's significant.  On the BioWare website for ME2 under "Squad" they have 2 classified character listings.  Is this new?  Preparation for the new DLC?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2011)

Is Garrus not listed?  IS HE THE SACRIFICE????


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is Garrus not listed?  IS HE THE SACRIFICE????



He's probably not on the page because he's not new to ME2. The only characters listed are the ones that don't appear in the first ME.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend's new tat, her love for ME is not to be messed with 



I wanna get Paragon now


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My friend's new tat, her love for ME is not to be messed with
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna get Paragon now



:amazed Damn son... as much as I love ME I don't think I would ink myself. Props to your buddy.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2011)

Now how about a Kojima sign though?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

_Naaah,_ I'm too much of a chicken to get ink. I'm scared I'll hate it later in life.  Tattoo removal is expensive and painful.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> He's probably not on the page because he's not new to ME2. The only characters listed are the ones that don't appear in the first ME.



Tali has a tab...


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> He's probably not on the page because he's not new to ME2. The only characters listed are the ones that don't appear in the first ME.


Tali'Zorah?

And why isn't Legion then?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Garrus doesn't have a tab there because he's supposed to be a surprise. He's consider a _spoiler character_... I guess.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 23, 2011)

Wait... Mordin is 50? But I thought Salarians only lived to about 40! Nooooo this means that Mordin is either a robot, or he's going to die soon!


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2011)

mordin = reaper 100% prooved.


----------



## Wan (Feb 23, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I just noticed something, but not sure if it's significant.  On the BioWare website for ME2 under "Squad" they have 2 classified character listings.  Is this new?  Preparation for the new DLC?



It's been like that since the game was launched.  BioWare just hasn't bothered updating the page.


----------



## Jena (Feb 24, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Tali'Zorah?
> 
> And why isn't Legion then?



Oops 
I had a crazy moment.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

The two Classified are Garrus and Legion since they were meant to be more "secret" characters (though Legion was leaked early as was Garrus when the achievements came out because people figured out it was Garrus' face on the Archangel achievement).

And where does it say Mordin is 50? Last I checked, he's around 30 (he was born in the 2150s - ME2 takes place on 2185).

EDIT: I see the ages now, though I also found a post from a Bioware designer, Christina Norman, who says the ages listed are human-equivalent. Mordin is actually in his 30s, she says.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The two Classified are Garrus and Legion since they were meant to be more "secret" characters (though Legion was leaked early as was Garrus when the achievements came out because people figured out it was Garrus' face on the Archangel achievement).
> 
> And where does it say Mordin is 50? Last I checked, he's around 30 (he was born in the 2150s - ME2 takes place on 2185).


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I see it now. See my edit. 



> EDIT: I see the ages now, though I also found a post from a Bioware designer, Christina Norman, who says the ages listed are human-equivalent. Mordin is actually in his 30s, she says.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Yeah, I see it now. See my edit.



Ah, well then lets hope it's his early 30's.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Christina says "around 30" so it sounds like that's the case.


----------



## Jena (Feb 24, 2011)

And Zaed is _only 40_? Gah! The way that man reminisces about the past is like my grandpa when he drinks too much beer.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 24, 2011)

I has a question.

If I play through ME2 and start a new game+, will your paragade scores carry over?

And if that's the case, will you be able to make choices in your new game+ earlier than you could in the first play through that relate to your paragade scores?

AND, if that's the case, will you're new game+ count as canon in ME3?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2011)

Zaeed looks like he's 50~60 to me.

Also, completely unrelated but I just found this image and thought I'd share.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 24, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Zaeed looks like he's 50~60 to me.
> 
> Also, completely unrelated but I just found this image and thought I'd share.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOn1IqLHXTM[/YOUTUBE]

:33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaz (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Wan (Feb 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]



DAMN STRAIGHT. pek


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]



Thats pretty badass.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHseWNr7iKk[/YOUTUBE]



badass song for badass mofo


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2011)

Best part is around 1:16/1:17.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2011)

Im adding this song to my work out music.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2011)

my only dream is to have a cross over between dead space and mass effect

shepard and isaac working together?

the levels of badass will make the galaxy implode.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 24, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my only dream is to have a cross over between dead space and mass effect
> 
> shepard and isaac working together?
> 
> the levels of badass will make the galaxy implode.



Isaac's foot > Reapers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Isaac's foot > Reapers.





also where was shepard during the crew abduction?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Best part is around 1:16/1:17.



which video? D:
Legion rapping?! 

YOU TEASING SOMETHING
JACOB!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 24, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my only dream is to have a cross over between dead space and mass effect
> 
> shepard and isaac working together?
> 
> the levels of badass will make the galaxy implode.



I want a Master Chief and Shepard crossover.  This mashup is AWESOME!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHfZfOBPog4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DanE (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn I didn't finish the game like I wanted too, Legion and Grunt(fav character that isn't Shepard) died.  I just wanted Jack and Samara to die.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2011)

gordon freeman+commander shepard= come at them reapers/combine


----------



## Jena (Feb 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I has a question.
> 
> If I play through ME2 and start a new game+, will your paragade scores carry over?
> 
> ...



When you start a new game, [I believe] you can import an existing ME2 character and do another play through with them.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> AND, if that's the case, will you're new game+ count as canon in ME3?



you can import each of them separetly.


For example, Let's say you do a new game+ on Mass effect, the first new game goes from level 1 to 55, and the second, the new game+, from level 55 to 60.

When importing a character to ME2 , you can choose the 55 level one (1st play) or the second one 60 (and play)

The game treats it as a completely diferent character. I assume the same will happen on ME3.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you guys see that new Shepard hoodie? I lol'd.  It's an over kill imo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Did you guys see that new Shepard hoodie? I lol'd.  It's an over kill imo.





> Full-zip hood with perforated eye-holes. Please exercise caution when wearing the hood all the way zipped up, because you will look fully awesome, and members of the general public may be caught a bit off-guard.



 I lolled hard


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I am imagining some dude walking around with it zip all the way up. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe I should buy it and take a picture/video of me walking around in a city with the hoody up


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2011)

I would be tempted to buy that and wear it around campus if it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Jena (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to buy that and just go to school wearing it. You know, not adress it or anything. Just calmly walk into Math and sit down.


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 25, 2011)

That's... astoundingly hideous.

Although I do kinda want some kind of subtle ME gear to weed out fans at my school.


----------



## Wan (Feb 25, 2011)

An N7 cap would do the trick for that, methinks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2011)

Hideous or not, it's still going to sell. And if I meet someone like that on a street, I'm taking pictures.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2011)

And moar:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 26, 2011)

twas posted about 2 pages back I think


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah.

Miranda's picture... is that a webcam version of walk of shame?

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2011)

Those are amazing pics.

And omfg..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Playing as Joker caught me off-guard. ;___;


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2011)

My roommate loved that part.  Honestly, I didn't think it was that great.  It kinda annoyed me after the first time, seeing as how he has to hobble everywhere.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought that part was cool too... but then I remember it was supposed to be an RPG. :> So now I have mix feelings about that part.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 27, 2011)

It might as well been a cutscene.

//HbS


----------



## lucid dream (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually liked it for the same reason others hated it. The whole point was that you had to hobble everywhere and didn't have a gun(or couldn't access one and fight properly). 

It was a great contrast to playing an Uber Commando. I actually felt quite panicky and helpless. I kind of don't get the I HAVE TO BE SHEPARD 24/7, it was less than ten minutes of the whole game and added immersion to the cut scene.


----------



## Themarmboy (Feb 27, 2011)

three ways with commander shephaerd  and two other females.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thane


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2011)

I just ordered the N7 hoodie
KEEP ON HATING 

Wait Canon Shepard is Renegade? 

at Joker:
Controlling Joker was a great part of the game IMO
You go from controlling a Galactic Hero/BAMF and brutal intelligent lithe squadmates  knee deep in action biotics and bullets fighting your way out of close quarter situations and ships exploding as you walk away to a guy that has a hard time walking to the bathroom.

It was a perfect break in the action because Bioware had us.
Miranda has a mission for us? 
Sweet let's bust out the bullets and biotics 
Yours Expectations were pwned.
Your mission is to save the Normandy and you now control Joker.
It was just such an awesome twist because you were not expecting it


----------



## Eevihl (Feb 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I just ordered the N7 hoodie
> KEEP ON HATING



You beat me to it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I just ordered the N7 hoodie
> KEEP ON HATING


The regular one? Or that full zip one where it makes you looks awesome as fuck?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd get both if I had the money and wasn't an uber-fatass.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2011)

They has xxl O:



The Boss said:


> The regular one?* Or that full zip one where it makes you looks awesome as fuck? *



I AM COMMANDER SHEPARD AND THIS IS MY FAVORITE HOODIE IN MY WARDROBE


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

Take pix when you get it?  I wanna see!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 28, 2011)

If you're talking about Shepard's hoodie, I think they went a bit overboard with design. A simple "N7" would've sufficed imo.

And woot woot beat the game. Fackin awesome!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2011)

playing as joker was one my favorite parts.

well I am a HUEG joker fan anyway.


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I just ordered the N7 hoodie
> KEEP ON HATING
> 
> Wait Canon Shepard is Renegade?



YOU MUST TAKE PICTURES WHEN IT ARRIVES


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

More possible awards on the horizon for Mass Effect 2. NAViGaTR (National Academy of Video Game Testers and Reviewers Corps.) has announced their 2010 nominees. I'll just list what's relevant to Mass Effect 2:

*Animation*
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (suck it, Ninja Theory nay-sayers)
God of War III
Heavy Rain
Mass Effect 2

*Art Direction, Fantasy*
Bioshock 2
Disney Epic Mickey
God of War III
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Mass Effect 2

*Character Design*
Darksiders
God of War III
Heavy Rain
Mass Effect 2
Red Dead Redemption

*Direction in a Game Cinema*
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Final Fantasy XIII
God of War III
Heavy Rain
Mass Effect 2

*Lead Performance in a Drama*
Andy Serkis, "Enslaved: Odyssey to the West"
Gary Oldman, "Call of Duty: Black Ops"
Mark Meer, "Mass Effect 2"
Pascal Langdale, "Heavy Rain"
Rob Wiethoff, "Red Dead Redemption"

*Original Dramatic Score, Franchise*
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Final Fantasy XIII
Halo: Reach
Mass Effect 2
Red Dead Redemption

*Sound Editing in a Game Cinema*
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Final Fantasy XIII
God of War III
Mass Effect 2

*Writing in a Drama*
Alan Wake
Fallout: New Vegas
Heavy Rain
Mass Effect 2
Red Dead Redemption

*Game Sequel RPG*
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Fable III
Fallout: New Vegas
Mass Effect 2
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

*Game of the Year*
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Darksiders
Heavy Rain
LIMBO
Mass Effect 2
Red Dead Redemption
Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty

Mass Effect 2 is up for a total of ten awards (topped by God of War III and Red Dead Redemption, with 11 nominations, and Heavy Rain, with 18 nominations - which a hefty congratulations is warranted to).


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 1, 2011)

Most of this is awesome...but Mark Meer? Seriously? 

I find his voice acting for male shep painful.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

_Mark Meer, "Mass Effect 2"_ - Oh fuck, just NO! I'm a better voice actor... (a horrible one, I might add)

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, so I wasn't the only one that wanted to stab him through the throat with a rusty spoon for how he says half the lines?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

He should voice Elcor people.

_Threatening statement. My suit has kinetic barriers. Your legal briefs don't._

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Mark Meer and not Jenifer Hale.. oh shit son.. wtf are they doing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

you haters I love male shep's voice.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 1, 2011)

Does everyone really hate his voice that much?

I mean he did thousands of lines of dialogue, I think you can forgive a couple bad lines here and there


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you haters I love male shep's voice.



agreed man, haters gonna hate


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

I loved his voice.

I for some reason just cant get myself to like fem shep's voice I heard plenty of clips of her and I don't like it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

i didn't like his voice, but i didn't hate it. but still i didn't play m shep cause of the voice xD

besides my f shep was far more sexy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

pfff a female saving the galaxy

madness


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 1, 2011)

^That's real original and classy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Does everyone really hate his voice that much?
> 
> I mean he did thousands of lines of dialogue, I think you can forgive a couple bad lines here and there


Yeah! You'd be absolutely right, but you are not.

You see, the issue here is that it's the other way around. He did thousands of lines, and only a couple are actually good.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

I know.

fem shep should make me a sandwich while Il go punch a collector in the face.


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 1, 2011)

I would rather make sandwiches all day than listen to Mark Meer drone on for another 20+hours.

But that's just my opinion, no ones stopping anyone from liking either VA.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm a guy and I actually gladly made a female character. Meer is fucking horrible. He isn't the first (official) human Spectre, he's the first Elcor Spectre.

Why do we write Elcor, Asari, Turian with a capital letter but humans with a small letter?

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2011)

Humans aren't good enough for the galaxy.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

That's why we got femshep


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *I loved his voice.*
> 
> I for some reason just *cant get myself to like fem shep's voice* I heard plenty of clips of her and I don't like it.



Confirmed for homo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Confirmed for homo.



oh shut up. I dislike femshep's voice so that makes me homo?.

+ femshep needs bigger tits.


----------



## Vai (Mar 1, 2011)

yes, it does.

the homo part.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

i am gay for archer, does that make me a homo too?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

Muk said:


> i am gay for archer, does that make me a homo too?



No you are just fucking GAR


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh goddamnit,Meer is so fucking underrated.

And FemShep gets a free pass on acting just because she has boobs.

That's the case with every male/female comparison ever made regarding voice acting unless you are Morgan Freeman/James Earl Jones.

No matter how good the dude sounds,the fans go all "d'awww" when the female one speaks and then it all goes to heck from there..


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> + femshep needs bigger tits.



Over-compensation for homo. 




Ciupy said:


> Oh goddamnit,Meer is so fucking underrated.



Because like three or four people on a Naruto Forum don't like him, he's underrated? He was just nominated for an award by a cumulative group of professional video game testers and reviewers. I would say that's worth more than the words of me and whoever else mentioned it in this thread (ignoring the seven people that ripped me a new one earlier in the thread for saying Meer was garbage).


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Over-compensation for homo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go in the BioWare Social forum and say that Mark Meer is decent.

You will be laughed out of the goddamned thread.

We are speshul people here and that's why we appreciate him!


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Go in the BioWare Social forum and say that Mark Meer is decent.
> 
> You will be laughed out of the goddamned thread.
> 
> We are speshul people here and that's why we appreciate him!



>Because the vocal population is always the biggest population

Besides the BioWare Social forum is full of retards. Already a slew of people boycotting the game because of:

A) Anders coming back
B) Merrill and Flemeth design changes
C) Anders new VA

Amongst other reasons.


----------



## Vai (Mar 1, 2011)

Anders has a new VA?

damn


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> Anders has a new VA?
> 
> damn



Last I saw, there was a petition to boycott BioWare over it.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2011)

Male shep was pretty ace in the Lair of the Shadow Broker, you could feel the snark, snappy and wittiness coming from his voice unlike in the main game where its

"question, interrogate, scream" all in the same monotone voice. Femshep has more variety.  

But they both really need to add more "oomph" into it for the next game. I don't want the same old droning again and again and again and again and again. I want some emotion in the lines be it subtle or exaggerated.

I swear maleshep is part geth.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Male shep was pretty ace in the Lair of the Shadow Broker, you could feel the snark, snappy and wittiness coming from his voice unlike in the main game where its
> 
> "question, interrogate, scream" all in the same monotone voice. Femshep has more variety.
> 
> ...



I guess now we know why Legion wants his dick.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this here from the DA2 thread...


> Meer and Hale are both fine. They have their strengths and weaknesses but I enjoy hearing them both. They also seem to convey their situations in completely different ways. I personally prefer how Meer is always relatively neutral because it makes it easier to cast yourself into him. Hale can be too emotional in my opinion and she never sounds like a Paragon. Everything she says has a bit of attitude behind it which is great for a renegade, but Meer is great for both. In a game like this there's always gonna be a few lines that don't sound quite right... but it's worth it for a voice.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> "question, interrogate, scream" all in the same monotone voice. Femshep has more variety.
> 
> .



NOPE

EDIT: Good post Semiotic Sacrilege


----------



## Wan (Mar 1, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why do we write Elcor, Asari, Turian with a capital letter but humans with a small letter?
> 
> //HbS



Actually, in the dialogue subtitles and the codex the species names are all spelled in the lower case.  Why do you spell them with capital letters is the question.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I guess now we know why Legion wants his dick.



Wouldn't that be a form of i*c*st?

Either way, legion can stick his usb into my port and upload into me anytime


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Wouldn't that be a form of i*c*st?
> 
> Either way, legion can stick his usb into my port and upload into me anytime



Hurr hurr


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2011)

YES YES
MY JOKE ABLE LEGION BEING THE WORLD'S BIGGEST VIBRATOR HAS COME TRUE  

also Bioware forums really are fucked up:

PS3 owners boycott ME2 on PS3
because they dont need a hand me game

boycott bioware/EA for putting ME2 on PS3



and a slew of character *X* is only good/shitty/bad for *Y* because they are/they have *Z* or what the fuck ever
examples:
Tali is a great romance because her long neck makes deep throat easier
Thane is poor romance because lizard dick would chafe femshep's vag
Legion is only useful because it has a sniper rifle
Miranda is only skin deep
Jack is a psychotic bitch for no reason []
Grunt is actually gender confused female Krogan that thinks she is a male krogan 

If you want to find a place just as retarded or WORSE than NF
Bioware is calling you 

EDIT:
Great now ME3 with have a bust size for Femshep


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

lol Bioware forums. I stay away from there. I think there was a topic about Tali's sweat.. or milk or something.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> lol Bioware forums. I stay away from there. I think there was a topic about Tali's sweat.. or milk or something.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh boy oh boy..


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 2, 2011)

Dude holy shit no.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 2, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Best.

Post.

EVER.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2011)

Basically there was an argument over what Tali would taste like when going down on her
so


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh boy oh boy..




//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Basically there was an argument over what Tali would taste like when going down on her
> so



I bet she would taste like sweet roses.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Why the fuck would you eat a rose?!


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Basically there was an argument over what Tali would taste like when going down on her
> so



Seriously.

People wonder why nerds are classified as borderline-p*d*p**** potential serial killers.

He put the thought and effort that could have been put toward schooling and bettering his life into fantasizing about a space gypsy. Then shared it.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh boy oh boy..


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh boy oh boy..


I am never EVER chasing Quarian ass.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Why the fuck would you eat a rose?!



Edible flowers my friend.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2011)

Where is my TL;DR version?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Where is my TL;DR version?


TLR - Tali doesn't taste or smell because she is a fictional character of fictional species.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you. Excuse me while I pursue her romance route.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 2, 2011)

So like I spent the entirety of ME1 teaching Garrus the dark side of the force and I don't get to hear that extra line about Shepard teaching him to be a badass >=[

When exactly does he say it? Because he sure didn't during his loyalty mission (other than of course, his damn calibrations)

EDIT: nevermind, when I heard you could turn Garrus paragon or renegade I actually though it would affect him, apparently he just says 1 line if he's "renegade" and continues on. No difference in his personality whatsoever. What a let down.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

His entire personality is Renegade in ME2 anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2011)

My cousin teaches Chemistry at some high school...I need to tell her to give her students an extra credit assignment where they have to determine what Tali's sweat would be like...


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Basically there was an argument over what Tali would taste like when going down on her
> so



haha AHAHAHAH

i love ME fans


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2011)

Implying those are the majority of ME fans is like saying every Naruto fan tries to activate Jutsus by actually doing hand-seals.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shit.. this reminds me of a time when I decided to visit the Garrus thread @ Bio forums and the fine citizens in the thread just happened to be talking about how Garrus would purse his lips to moan.


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Implying those are the majority of ME fans is like saying every Naruto fan tries to activate Jutsus by actually doing hand-seals.



...well...


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

> When you first see a statistic like "72 percent of players who started Heavy Rain finished it", it can be difficult to determine what that means. After all, data needs context. Sure, that number seems high – but in high school that'd be the equivalent of a C, which is average. However, if you compare it to the industry average completion rate, which is 20-25 percent, it's downright astounding.
> 
> David Cage, president of Quantic Dream (the company behind the title), revealed this information today at a panel during the Game Developers Conference.
> 
> *To add in some extra perspective I thought I'd compare Heavy Rain's statistics to another extremely popular title, Mass Effect 2. IGN's overall Game of the Year for 2010, Mass Effect 2 only boasted a 50 percent completion rate despite receiving more critical acclaim. Heavy Rain garnered an 87 average on Metacritic.com, while Mass Effect 2 secured an almost perfect score of 96.*



Fifty percent of people are SLACKING.


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> ...well...



...yeah....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

I do wonder how tali's skin is.

I bet its all spongy :ho


----------



## Wan (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fifty percent of people are SLACKING.



Well, how long is Heavy Rain?  It's my impression that it is rather short and not very difficult compared to ME2.  But I've never played it, so IDK.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2011)

What I would like to see in the comparison between Heavy Rain and Mass Effect 2 is the average number of playthroughs per player.  Personally, I have 7 playthroughs in Mass Effect 2.  However, none of my friends who own a PS3 have Heavy Rain, so I don't know how many playthroughs people will get in Heavy Rain.  Anyone know?


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure, but it looks like there's something like fifteen different combinations of endings/endings... so it has the makings for people to reply it repeatedly...

But since it doesn't have multiplayer that means fifty percent of people already won't.


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be curious to see the various reasons given for not completing the game. I also wonder if there's a specific point at which most people stopped...


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

has a lot of interesting info and statistics (such as more than half imported games, only 15% of conversations were skipped - more PC players did Miranda's loyalty mission than 360, but 360 players did Grunt's more than PC).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Fifty percent of people are SLACKING.



Horrible comparison. There's probably 3-4 times the amount of people who played ME2 compare to Heavy Rain. That's like saying my game is better because 75% of the people who played it finished it. When in truth only 4 people played it. Then there's another game that only 50% finishes it but the total players are 20 people. 

Man, I fucking hate statistics. So much bull shit.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

It didn't say Heavy Rain was the better game. In fact, they even point out Mass Effect 2 was their game-of-the-year, the same year Heavy Rain came out, and pointed out that Mass Effect scored better.

Stop whining.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Stop whining.





If that isn't what they are implying then what the fuck is the point of that fucking statistic.


But in other news I have played Heavy Rain and enjoyed it.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Both games are great, IGN is dumb, I win, all is good.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2011)

Never trust statistics. I'm studying them right now at a university, and what did I learn? If you're smart enough to pick the right data and keep quiet about certain details, you can prove literally ANYTHING.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Never trust statistics. I'm studying them right now at a university, and what did I learn? If you're smart enough to pick the right data and keep quiet about certain details, you can prove literally ANYTHING.
> 
> //HbS



so stats can prove that male shep > femshep

awesome.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2011)

It'll still be bullshit 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2011)

actually the biggest threads on bioware is the pro tali / talimancer threads
I SWEAR IF FIND THE TALI BLOW UP DOLL PILLOW
i will post it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It'll still be bullshit
> 
> //HbS



My stats say your opinion is bullshit.


now what :ho


I romanced tali in my game. am I a talimancer now?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is a different version of the tali hump doll/pillow:
This is the... TAME one D:




It doesnt help that the guy recorded tali's grunts and lines and brags about looping it when... spending time with that


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

As a Talimancer my  self..this shames me...

EDIT: This is what u get in DA2



some one is about to get "Reaped"


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so stats can prove that male shep > femshep
> 
> awesome.


Femshep > male shep > femshep? 

i know my statistics are awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> Femshep > male shep > femshep?
> 
> i know my statistics are awesome



That isn't right. there cant be two the same thing in a stat.


it should be worded like this

female shep > male shep > femshep.

I counter with man shep > female shep > male shep > femshep

lol wut.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell me more....


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> That isn't right. there cant be two the same thing in a stat.
> 
> 
> it should be worded like this
> ...


I counter with Biotic God > Wrex > Mordin > Man shep > Female shep > maleshep > femshep.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Tell me more....



Wish i could

Bioware are such teases

Though I wonder, about how it might fuck up the flow of the game


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Zaeed's face when the Reapers come to fuck up London


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

Why would Zaeed care hes from south africa


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

See I wrote Australian the first time but I looked up his VA and he's from London so I changed it.

His VA has a very weird accent.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

The World said:


> I counter with Biotic God > Wrex > Mordin > Man shep > Female shep > maleshep > femshep.



Here's my counter 

Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wish i could
> 
> Bioware are such teases
> 
> Though I wonder, about how it might fuck up the flow of the game



*MY BODY IS READY. *


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> Here's my counter
> 
> Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep



I do the ultimate counter

Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do the ultimate counter
> 
> Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

what the fuck is barkspawn.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep



Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what the fuck is barkspawn.



you know the dog from DA he barks thus Barkspawn


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> you know the dog from DA he barks thus Barkspawn



oh I know the dog. but meh its been a long time since I played DA.


and what have I begun.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

Epic ultimate counter. 

Shepard-Commander x 1183 Legion's > Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

HK47 > Shepard-Commander x 1183 Legion's > Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2011)

IT'S TURNING INTO A MONSTER OUT OF CONTROL!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DedValve (Mar 3, 2011)

Wait, why are we doing this?


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

Because we're almost reaching 10k.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

were seeing how long muk and the world can carry on


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> If that isn't what they are implying then what the fuck is the point of that fucking statistic.



They were reporting because it was a report issued/filed by Heavy Rain. BioWare did the exact same thing (I even posted the link).




The World said:


> Both games are great, IGN is dumb, I win, all is good.



IGN is dumb for saying Mass Effect 2 is better than Heavy Rain? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2011)

i can't beat my own list 

someone extend the list


----------



## Wan (Mar 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> HK47 > Shepard-Commander x 1183 Legion's > Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard > Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep



Mordin > all.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Mordin > all.


Jack > Mordin > all


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They were reporting because it was a report issued/filed by Heavy Rain. BioWare did the exact same thing (I even posted the link).
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i've been waiting for ages for the right time to post this 
actualy i have never played heavy rain, but i've played indigo prophecy (also called fahrenheit) before and liked it, *hv revolutionary* my @$$ its a indigo prophecy 2.0


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 4, 2011)

Biotic God is only good if you renegade it and tell him to charge
and then he dies
and you lol hard :LOA


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> IGN is dumb for saying Mass Effect 2 is better than Heavy Rain? BLASPHEMY!



IGN is dumb for just being plain horrible and creating stupid lists.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to try Heavy Rain. 

Even though I was spoiled.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 4, 2011)

I cant play dead space because alot got spoiled for me


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 4, 2011)

HK47 > Shepard-Commander x 1183 Legion's > Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard *> Captain Wasea >*  Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep

Oh yeah
That biotic God got one shotted by some rag tag Asari low level mercenary
OH YEAH
REALLY GODLIKE 
The only thing that was funny about the biotic god was him getting smacked across the room and dying

I HOPE WE CAN EXTERMINATE VOLUS AND VORCHA IN ME3 

Or atleast detour the reapers to their worlds before stopping at earth


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah how dare that volus accuse the quarian of theft back on the citadel


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2011)

I was hoping that more people would recognize Shepard as being the first Human Spectre and Savior of the Citadel.  During that side-quest where the Quarian is being accused of being a thief, I thought for sure that Shepard was going to pull out his, "I'm a Spectre, and you're nothing," card.  

At least he pushed the Volus...


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 4, 2011)

^But he did if the guard try to arrest Shepard said he is a fucking Spectre and he can't do shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, but that was it.  I was hoping he'd smack the cop around a bit.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2011)

i wanted some renegade points for smacking the shit out of that cop, like that fucking new reporter bitch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> ^But he did if the guard try to arrest Shepard said he is a fucking Spectre and he can't do shit.



yeah. didn't he/she go something like "you are going to try to arrest a spectre?"

cop was like "kk nevermind bitch"


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> They were reporting because it was a report issued/filed by Heavy Rain. BioWare did the exact same thing (I even posted the link).


Why compare the two though? Either way it seems like they are saying more Heavy Rain players know what a "real" game is and are better because they actually finished the game while ME2 fans are mindless players. Then again I do know IGN is trying to start some beef with this comparing shit. They've planted the seed.. and I'm making it grow.  

That's a funny way to spell MGS4.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

So...will ME3 have more alien crewmates?  Like a vorcha 
Or a volus?  
Or hey, what about an elchor?  

I had never noticed.  So well programmed we are, 'no way it can be on my team if I can't technically fuck it.'  Though, _technically..._


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

If it has a hole the guys from bioware forums will want to shove their dick in it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why compare the two though?



Because they were literally the only two who went out of their way to brag about it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Because they were literally the only two who went out of their way to brag about it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2011)

Please, you people talk like there aren't Elcor/Hanar slashfics out there.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Baud said:


> Please, you people talk like there aren't Elcor/Hanar slashfics out there.



I..I didn't need to know that.

Then again..I saw what the people on the BSN are capable of.

Threads with hundreds of pages devoted to a single character.

And the things they say..oh,the things..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2011)

"Passionate flirtation: Shepard, take me to the breeding chamber now."


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

..... Stop that.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 4, 2011)

Baud said:


> "Passionate flirtation: Shepard, take me to the breeding chamber now."


. . . . D:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> HK47 > Shepard-Commander x 1183 Legion's > Commander Conrad > Barkspawn > Blasto > Commander Shepard *> Captain Wasea >*  Biotic God > Wrex > Moridin >Man Shep > Female Shep > maleshep > femshep
> 
> Oh yeah
> That biotic God got one shotted by some rag tag Asari low level mercenary
> ...



I want a gun that can shoot volus at random people, VOLUS TO THE FACE


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been lurking through this thread and I noticed that quite a few of you hate Jack and I gotta ask why? Is it because shes cold to your character through most of the game? because I thought it actually made sense especially if you romanced her. It gives hints that she has controle issues and that she was raped. IMHO I think Jack is one of the charactors with one of the (IMHO) touching backgrounds in the game). In fact I'd go as far to say that Jack is the second best female in the game (Behind Tali but then again nobody can beat Tali)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Their Threatened by a strong women that doesn't adhere to social norms


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

Nah, she is just fucking ugly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

hair or not u cant honestly tell me that jack doesn't have the prettiest face in the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

just a pretty face isn't going to make up for no hair, horrible tattoos, small tits and possibly space AIDS


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nah, she is just fucking ugly.



O_o? Ugly is a strong word. Let me guess you don't like that shes bald or lacking breasts (which BTW was the whole point when it comes to her tattoos)

edit: wow I called 2 out of 4 bad reasons to hate Jack. let me explain the tat's and the "Space AIDS" away

the Tat's are simple as art is to the eye of the beholder and FYI tastes change with time what looks bad to you in the future will be the next hot thing. 

The "Space AIDS" is a bit harder but we don't have an understanding of medical tech and Mordin gave no warning about it. and as I said she is a classic case study of a Repeated Rape case


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

their is nothign wrong with small tits! 


Also bald women are hot


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 4, 2011)

I can see not liking her style but saying she's ugly is kinda...too much. Really. 

I wasn't bothered by her, though I think it's worth noting that her strength/lack of adherence to social norms is more so insanity. It's her way to cope with having a ridiculously traumatizing past, rather than a positive sign of independence. Though I guess it's a bit of both. Other people wouldn't keep hanging on in her situation. 

That said, I thought she was ok and even kind of funny sometimes, but when I romanced her last game I didn't like that I was basically her therapist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> That said, I thought she was ok and even kind of funny sometimes, but when I romanced her last game* I didn't like that I was basically her therapist*.



If u play a Soul survivor or Colonist it doesn't feel as Creepy in that regard


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2011)

Bald women are just WRONG

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Bald women are just WRONG
> 
> //HbS





If they are i dont wanna be right


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

I like my girls long haired

preferably red head or brunette.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

I liked Jack at first,  but I did her quest and decided bitch is just  fucking crazy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Their Threatened by a strong women that doesn't adhere to social norms



no, she just fucking sucks as a char


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I liked Jack at first,  but I did her quest and decided bitch is just  fucking crazy.





Dr.Douchebag said:


> no, she just fucking sucks as a char



sounds like you both missed all the depth bioware put into her


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2011)

Depth? She's just a whiny bitch. Cry me a river, space AIDS HQ, you're not the only one with fucked up past.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

exactly

look at shepard.

he is just a normal guy/woman, out of nowhere, he gets his mind fucked up badly, has to SAVE the fucking galaxy by himself and a small team instead of getting massive support, he has to sacrifice a friend/lover, gets shot at constantly, gets more mindfucked. 

then he DIES, gets resurrected by a horrible group, gets more fucked by everything, MORE SHOTS IN THE HEAD, more stress more having to saaaaaave the world.

sorry but jack has nothing to cry about.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Depth? She's just a whiny bitch. Cry me a river, space AIDS HQ, you're not the only one with fucked up past.
> 
> //HbS



There's fucked up..and then theres FUCKED UP.

Guess what Jack had as her past.

And the fact that she wasn't liked comes from a combination of her strange look,her being a crazy bitch and the fact that if you played to get into her heart and pants you felt too much like a therapist taking advantage of his pacient..


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Depth? She's just a whiny bitch. Cry me a river, space AIDS HQ, you're not the only one with fucked up past.
> 
> //HbS



Colonist or Soul Survivor Shepard

Miranda has a fucked up past

Grunt has a fucked up past

Kaiden has a fucked up past

Thane has a fucked up past

Jack had the worst Fucking life imaginable from the day she was fucking born, their is a big fucking difference


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> exactly
> 
> look at shepard.
> 
> ...




Did this shit happened to Shepard when he was kid? Because most of that shit happened to Jack when she was a kid and developing as a person.

In other words she was fucked from the start.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> sounds like you both missed all the depth bioware put into her


By depth you mean the part where she can't bring herself to believe that all those people hated her because they were test subjects for her? Oh I got that part alright. She still acts like a bitch after I did her quest. 

Bitch still crazy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

Wasn't there a origin choice where he had some crazy shit happen to him as a kid?

ok maybe not jack level but still.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Kaiden has a fucked up past



Besides kicking a Turian officer with his biotic skills and end up killing him... lol no not really.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> sounds like you both missed all the depth bioware put into her



what depth, torture a little girl with lots of potential to make her into some super powered psycho? we already got that in F.E.A.R 

jack tries too hard to be badass , already got that covered with garrus + grunt


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> what depth, torture a little girl with lots of potential to make her into some super powered psycho? we already got that in F.E.A.R



did u even do her romance?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

please. the project was for the good of humanity.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> please. the project was for the good of humanity.



the nazis said shit like that too


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> did u even do her romance?



No but I did see him getting it on with jack, she shows a different side sure but it was one which we always knew was there /kanyeshrug


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

Something tells me we know about fucked up pasts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> No but I did see him getting it on with jack, she shows a different side sure but it was one which we always knew was there /kanyeshrug



ur missing a pretty poignant scene

at least watch it all on youtubbe


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

The Jack romance seemed a little...iffy.

"All I needed to heal years of psychological scarring was your dick! Hold me!"

I'm no doctor, but I don't think psychiatry/psychology work that way nor is a good dickin' down an FDA-approved anti-psychotic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

saw the full thing


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The Jack romance seemed a little...iffy.
> 
> "All I needed to heal years of psychological scarring was your dick! Hold me!"
> 
> I'm no doctor, but I don't think psychiatry/psychology work that way nor is a good dickin' down an FDA-approved anti-psychotic.



She just wants to love, and be love in return.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

and some waterproof mascara


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2011)

Shit.... why the fuck didn't Bioware give her future space make up.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Shit.... why the fuck didn't Bioware give her future space make up.



so that it looks more dramatic when she cries


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> She just wants to love, and be love in return.



Was that a Moulin Rouge reference? 

Wow, so much hate for Jack! She was one of my favorite characters in the game. Sad to think that so many people didn't like her.

As for the whole "she has no right to complain!1!!" thing, a-ha-ha, _no_.
I'm pretty sure that if you were tortured repeatedly and forced to kill as a child, you'd be fucked up too. And that's not even including the crap she fell into after she escaped from Pragia.
If anything, she's rather normal considering all that. I'd probably have killed myself or becoming a sobbing pile of nightmares and misery.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> so that it looks more dramatic when she cries



made me think "damn cheapass bitch cant even afford proper makeup."


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Exactly

if any one is complaining with no real reason its miranda

"my rich daddy made me perfect, and gave me every thing i wanted, but he didn't love me"


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 4, 2011)

^that's a pretty ignorant thing to say, you probably have no idea what it's like growing up with a parent that doesn't care about you. Especially since she didn't have a mother

Am I the only person that likes the whole crew?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Probably


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^that's a pretty ignorant thing to say, you probably have no idea what it's like growing up with a parent that doesn't care about you. Especially since she didn't have a mother
> 
> Am I the only person that likes the whole crew?



Even Jacob?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 4, 2011)

Jacob just wants the priiiize , Jena


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Tenacious Lee said:


> ^that's a pretty ignorant thing to say, you probably have no idea what it's like growing up with a parent that doesn't care about you. Especially since she didn't have a mother



i wasn't completely serious, But personally i dont Believe Miranda's dad is as bad as she tells us

if his Offspring are really so expendable why is he still after Orriana whens shes and adult, wouldn't it be easier to start from scratch


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 4, 2011)

Say what you will about Jack but her past isn't even so much about angst as it is being systematically driven insane. Insanity is the only logical conclusion to her upbringing. 

Then again, I also like to imagine Shepard is a raging alcoholic when s/he gets the chance. 



Tenacious Lee said:


> Am I the only person that likes the whole crew?



Not exactly. I don't _dislike_ any of them. I can even sympathize with Miranda. She isn't complaining about being perfect, she never knew real parental love, and is aloof, cold, and a little bitter as a result.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 4, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> Then again, I also like to imagine Shepard is a raging alcoholic when s/he gets the chance.




My Shepard would come off as Charlie Sheen in real life.

Within the first few days of being revived my first playthrough, I accused a store of classism to get a discount on a space hamster, got drunk in a bar, punched that reporter in the face on camera, passed out drunk at Afterlife, got poisoned drinking some more in the basement of Afterlife, etc.

All of this while I was on a mission.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

^Cerberus makes a mighty fine liver


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2011)

I never realized there was so much hate on Subject Zero (I refuse to call her Jack...no way is my Shepard in a relationship with "Jack").

The only person I didn't really like was Jacob.  And Kaiden.  And even then, it wasn't hate, just dislike.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Even Jacob?



ok jacob was definitely the least favorite, but i didn't mind him


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

the hate for Jacob is so unjustified


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I the only person who thinks this guy looks like Commander Shepard?


----------



## DedValve (Mar 4, 2011)

Jacob can't be hated because there's nothing to hate.
Or love.
Or even like.

At least other characters have a legitimate reason to be loved/hated because of their personalities like it should rather than the lack of one like Jacob.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2011)

Jacob is a bro through and through he even gives u permission to bang his Ex


----------



## Adonis (Mar 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Am I the only person who thinks this guy looks like Commander Shepard?


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> I never realized there was so much hate on Subject Zero (I refuse to call her Jack...no way is my Shepard in a relationship with "Jack").



Ignoring the obvious ignorance behind the statement, then just call her Jacqueline based on the name she uses - Jacqueline Nought.




Adonis said:


> No. I thought it was a Mass Effect commercial for a second.
> 
> And Jacob/Kaiden are the only people who aren't maladjusted, crippled by emotional baggage and/or borderline-sociopaths thus boring and deserving of ire.



Kaidan has emotional baggage and physical suffering, he just doesn't let it control and dictate his entire life in an angsty way.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Kaidan has emotional baggage and physical suffering, he just doesn't let it control and dictate his entire life in an angsty way.



Same with jacob


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 5, 2011)

man jack is just too emo   /failtrollattemptatzenaku


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

jacob isn't my favorite character but I like him.

I would be able to befriend him irl.

+ bro fist.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 5, 2011)

Indeed, Jacob is a bro.

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 5, 2011)

bro of the year, all years= garrus


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2011)

> Here is a different version of the tali hump doll/pillow:
> This is the... TAME one D:
> 
> 
> ...





The World said:


> Seriously?



Yes seriously
There is an engineered tali doll that was a blow up doll

Sorry but Talimancers  go a little too far in the ME fandom
It's like they are are rabid Sakura or Cloud Strife x Some bitch here fans


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> bro of the year, all years= garrus



garrus = ultimate bro yo.

jacob = nice bro.

aslong as he doesn't go "the priiiiize" while bro fisting.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2011)

Jacob's dad was a pimp.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2011)

Reading your comment and then looking at your profile pic just made me laugh harder than I have in a while...


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2011)

Garrus has the "reach."


----------



## Heihachi (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to comment on the 'who had the most angst-filled past' debate a page or two back...

Jack can't hold a candle to Colonist/Sole Survivor Shepard who lost their love interest on Virmire.


----------



## Wan (Mar 7, 2011)

Not really.  Jack was experimented on, drugged, and forced to fight as a little girl.  She was a murderer before she was a teenager.  After that, she's had a whole life full of crime, betrayal, and murder.

Colonist/Sole Survivor Shepard has had it rough, but he/she had a normal childhood until he/she was 16.  Even then, he's only had tragedy a couple times in his/her life, not the whole duration of his/her life.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Reading your comment and then looking at your profile pic just made me laugh harder than I have in a while...


 



Heihachi said:


> Just to comment on the 'who had the most angst-filled past' debate a page or two back...
> 
> Jack can't hold a candle to Colonist/Sole Survivor *Shepard who lost their love interest on Virmire*.


What idiot would do that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2011)

Male Shepard.

Just sayin'.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Male Shepard.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Then he deserves to be punish.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

Only fools romance Kaiden and Ashley.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2011)

especially kaidan.

that pussy.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 7, 2011)

Liara got my corpse back. That's a ride-or-die bitch.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> jacob isn't my favorite character but I like him.
> 
> I would be able to befriend him irl.
> 
> + bro fist.



i didint really pay attention to jacob at first (the price joke aside )
but by replaying ME2 again he his a cool guy, even if you make your shepard a big @$$hole and say you dont beleive him he still stay cool and keep his calm.

he his actually the most mentally stable character of mass effect, no joke 




Jena said:


> Am I the only person who thinks this guy looks like Commander Shepard?


----------



## Jena (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## lucid dream (Mar 9, 2011)

That was a-fucking-mazing.

Makes me wanna ditch class this afternoon to play ME. Dammit.


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2011)

this is hilarious, I was just replaying saints row 2 and theres this scene with Tobias.

and I'm like... wait a minute, I know that tone of voice.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh. My. God.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2011)

Vai said:


> this is hilarious, I was just replaying saints row 2 and theres this scene with Tobias.
> 
> and I'm like... wait a minute, I know that tone of voice.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2011)

lucid dream said:


> That was a-fucking-mazing.
> 
> Makes me wanna ditch class this afternoon to play ME. Dammit.


Hahaha, wanna know what I did?  During coding classes on the University I got extremely bored, logged into Gaikai Beta and played ME2 

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL

How is Gaikai btw?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> this is hilarious, I was just replaying saints row 2 and theres this scene with Tobias.
> 
> and I'm like... wait a minute, I know that tone of voice.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

_ARRIVAL._ WHEN IS IT GONNA BE RELEASE?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 10, 2011)

NEVAAAAAR

I just hope it involves killing kaidan.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

^ You can already do that in ME1.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 10, 2011)

yes but being able to kill the survivor is awesome.

il kill kaidan and record it AND FORCE YOU TO WATCH IT

FOREVER.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2011)

NEVVAAAAAARRRR 

But in all seriousness... how much longer must I wait. DA2's demo was awesome but the full game is failing me...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 11, 2011)

Vai said:


> this is hilarious, I was just replaying saints row 2 and theres this scene with Tobias.
> 
> and I'm like... wait a minute, I know that tone of voice.


----------



## ichigeau (Mar 11, 2011)

Vai said:


> this is hilarious, I was just replaying saints row 2 and theres this scene with Tobias.
> 
> and I'm like... wait a minute, I know that tone of voice.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 11, 2011)

blowing off garrus?

fucking bitch


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_cSxH_JwxY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_cSxH_JwxY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



...why the hell are they randomly wearing clown uniforms at the end?
And, more importantly, why can't I get the image of Garrus in a clown suit telling Shepard to fuck off out of my head now?


----------



## Wan (Mar 11, 2011)

Clown!Keener looks disturbingly like LedgerJoker...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2011)

I swear his voice....  So badass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> LOL
> 
> How is Gaikai btw?


I'm pretty much positively suprised. It works well. Except the image quality could be slightly higher, and the connection speed requirements NEED to go down... people with cash to afford a connection that fast usually have a high-end or atleast decent PCs, and therefore no need to use Gaikai.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted to be a beta tester, but the thing deemed my internet speed to be lacking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 13, 2011)

Same here. 20Mb/s , "too slow or too far from Gaikai servers". 250 meters to South-West, my University, 100Mb/s, works like a charm.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2011)

20mbps?! Fuck that, I only have 1! xD


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2011)

Because I am a gigantic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and want more ME2... 

*Spoiler*: _First screen shot of ME2 Arrival DLC._


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2011)

ihavetopressthebutton ihavetopressthebutton ihavetopressthebutton ihavetopressthebutton ihavetopressthebutton ihavetopressthebutton

I WANT TO PRESS THE BUTTON 

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

I really wanted to see the torture.


----------



## Vai (Mar 14, 2011)

what is that ? I dont understand


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanna shoot people

fucking bioware teasing


----------



## Gowi (Mar 15, 2011)

Running through the first two games again since I finally figured how to clear my duplicate career files and stuff. Going to be fun playing both games like 5 times each, haha.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwzoedQ_ZQ8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

!


----------



## Rios (Mar 17, 2011)

like totally


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 17, 2011)

^ LOL

So I'm on like my 535932th playthrough and went through the mission with the crazy VI that killed everyone in the station for the first time! It's pretty cool.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yaaaaaaaaeeeerrr!!! Arrival will be out on March 29 on 360/PS3. They didn't mention PC so IDK about that.  Will cost about $5.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

If they don't release "Arrival" for PC I'm not going to buy Bioware games in future. Even though I made a massive switch from pirating to buying, I can change that just for them.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

^ I buy games.. just not Bioware's. 

lol j/k I'll cough out the cash to get legendary edition of ME3.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2011)

So Admiral Hackett is gonna make an appearance in Arrival..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep. I'm excited since I love Admiral Hackett in ME1. pek

Also it's coming for PC too. 

Sauce


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome! For some reason, I think his voice is amazing. 

PC! Yay! 560 points is very reasonable. I'll have to wait till 2nd April for it, I basicly have no cash on my bank account now.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

This is destiny.

This is coming out on the day of my birthday.

It must be done.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

For those of us not paying attention what's the new DLC about?

<- Still busy with DA2 and still needs to do the DLC for ME2 but is curious


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> For those of us not paying attention what's the new DLC about?
> 
> <- Still busy with DA2 and still needs to do the DLC for ME2 but is curious


Intro to ME3. Shepard goes to the edge of the galaxy for a guy who have proof that Reapers are quite close.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> For those of us not paying attention what's the new DLC about?
> 
> <- Still busy with DA2 and still needs to do the DLC for ME2 but is curious



It's about the Reapers arrival on Earth. It prepares us for ME3. 

My body is ready.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> For those of us not paying attention what's the new DLC about?
> 
> <- Still busy with DA2 and still needs to do the DLC for ME2 but is curious


It's supposed to be ME2's final mission with some operative knowing about the impending Reaper invasion.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 18, 2011)

Shepard searches for the only weapon smith who can force together Excalibur, Kusanagi, Longinus's spear, Thor's hammer, and the Anti-materiel rifle. Only then will the leader of the Normandy be ready.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

[Random]King Arthur is supposed to return to save Briton in a time of great need.  Wouldn't that be a mind-@#$@ twist to Mass Effect?[/Random]


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 18, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> [Random]King Arthur is supposed to return to save Briton in a time of great need.  Wouldn't that be a mind-@#$@ twist to Mass Effect?[/Random]



That WAS random!

Might as well toss Alexander the Great in there as well!






I hope The Arrival is on PC as well..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

It is. Confirmed.

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Admiral Hackett???!?!?!!  pek


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Yep. I'm excited since I love Admiral Hackett in ME1. pek
> 
> Also it's coming for PC too.
> 
> Sauce





Ciupy said:


> I hope The Arrival is on PC as well..




Herp derp.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

One more screen cap!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mass relay in the BG? Oh Shit son.. wtf is going on..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Hackett looks awesome. Pretty much how I imagined he'd looks.

//HbS


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 18, 2011)

Fifth fleet, out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Fifth fleet, *taken* out.


This is what he'll be saying in ME3... goddamn Council.

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> One more screen cap!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know why but I really like how close the mass relay is.

pretty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Fight on a hull of a ship heading to a Relay? Like we were fighting on the hull of Shadow Broker's ship... or maybe a space station?

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be awesome if its a reaper ship?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope. It'd smack you like a bitch. "Damn, I have fleas, it's itchy!" *scratchy scratchy* "OH HARBINGER WHERE DID THIS ALL BLOOD COME FROM! EWWW! Now I gotta find a planet with oceans! Wait... blood and... mecha parts? NNNNNOOOOOOOO" *anime IIIEEEEEE girly scream*

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

Stop making assumptions like that.. My body is not ready for that level of awesome.  Im so excited guys..!! I can't contain myself.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Weren't you a girl?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

It doesn't matter, I can't contain myself anymore... please rape me Bioware.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

boss...shouldn't you delete that pic. I think its too graphic to be allowed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

Not like anyone checks that anymore.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

Plus, this is a 490 pages thread. Who's going to notice. Unless we don't stop talking about it 

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

you never know when an Asshole is going to report her post.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

I just did.  I mean...

I still think someone should buy me the last DLC for my birthday. Just sayin'.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Yeah sure.. I'll send you a link to DL the DLC (Along with a crack of course, wont leave you hanging.) Happy Bday bruh.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> you never know when an Asshole is going to report her post.



Awww.. you do care.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmm Wonder if Bioware is gonna release a DLC for Mass Effect 3 called 1st Contact


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Probably not.. but you can count on day 1 DLCs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ Yeah sure.. I'll send you a link to DL the DLC (Along with a crack of course, wont leave you hanging.) Happy Bday bruh.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.. you do care.


ofcourse I care about you.

you are my favoritest girl on NF.


----------



## Vai (Mar 18, 2011)

2 dlc's on the 1st day, another 7 by the end of the week.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 18, 2011)

lol I see what you did there.

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2011)

Vai said:


> 2 dlc's on the 1st day, another 7 by the end of the week.



Mah bodee Is rdy brah~


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2011)

EA does it rite. 

Activision lets it die. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Herp derp.



In the first version of her post she said that she didn't know if it will come on the PC.

She edited it when she found that it will,indeed,come on the PC as well..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 19, 2011)

Just added 1600 points to my account...I will be ready for the DLC.  Can't wait, too bad it's the week after my spring break.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

ADMIRAL HACKETT
abandon the Destiny Ascension LIKE A BAWSS


----------



## Luxiano (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> EA does it rite.



EA sucks , thanks to them many games with potential were ruined.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

the last good game EA had a hand in was NFL STreet


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2011)

Why does Hackett almost look like Zaeed.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> EA sucks , thanks to them many games with potential were ruined.



Yeah Dragon Age 2, Dead Space 2, Fight Night Champion, even bulletstorm, which I hated, received mostly 8's and 9's. Ugh such an awful company.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah Dragon Age 2, Dead Space 2, Fight Night Champion, even bulletstorm, which I hated, received mostly 8's and 9's. Ugh such an awful company.



Going by that, Activision is the worlds greatest gaming company.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 19, 2011)

My cutscene/dialogue audio is fucked up. It sounds like they're talking to eachother from the opposite sides of a cave. Does anyone know how to fix this? I'm playing on PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah Dragon Age 2, Dead Space 2, Fight Night Champion, even bulletstorm, which I hated, received mostly 8's and 9's. Ugh such an awful company.


Metacritic:

Dead Space 2 - 8,36/10
Fight Night Champion - 7,15/10
Bulletstorm - 7,66/10
Dragon Age 2 - 4,16/10

I see only 1 ruined game. Well, never played Fight Night Champion, so I can't say.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol at people taking MetaCritic scores seriously. Though unsurprising that some people honestly believes DAII deserves a hundred of spammed 0-ratings (from user names like "DAIISucks," "DAIIisGarbage," "death2bioware," and so on - right, because THOSE aren't hidden agendas).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Lol at people taking MetaCritic scores seriously. Though unsurprising that some people honestly believes DAII deserves a hundred of spammed 0-ratings (from user names like "DAIISucks," "DAIIisGarbage," "death2bioware," and so on - right, because THOSE aren't hidden agendas).


Metacritic user score is MUCH more believable than official critics. 100/100, Escapist? REALLY?

They just jump on a high praise bandwagon, afraid that if they rate someone's game they will stop giving them interviews. Also, You might want to read some of these before you start saying that all negtive ratings are retarded:

There is some really constructive criticism there.

And why the fuck are you starting a DA2 talk in a Mass Effect 2 thread? You have your own thread.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 19, 2011)

^Technically you were the one that brought up DA2 Sister


ONTOPIC: Any  idea when were getting a trailer for Arrival?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> ^Technically you were the one that brought up DA2 Sister
> 
> 
> ONTOPIC: Any  idea when were getting a trailer for Arrival?


Crazymtf mentioned it (among a group of 4 games), then I mentioned it (among a group of 4 games), Garrus started talking about it.

No news on a trailer. It's only 10 days away, after all...

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

Well shit. Can't wait for Arrival!  I want trailer!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuck trailers, I want the DLC 

Thank God you can play ME2 offline (unlike ME1). I can't connect my powerful PC to the Internet at the moment, and I REALLY want to play.

//HbS


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2011)

So, I have a PS3 and decided to see what they hype over Mass Effect 2 is about .

Does it have any big bug problems on the PS3 that I need to know about?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So, I have a PS3 and decided to see what they hype over Mass Effect 2 is about .
> 
> Does it have any big bug problems on the PS3 that I need to know about?



Nope. It had a rare bug with game saves, but they patched it already. All good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Nope. It had a rare bug with game saves, but they patched it already. All good.


Do i have to get this patch online or does it just come with the game. I have no internet access with my PS3 .


----------



## Awesome (Mar 20, 2011)

If you have a wireless router you should have access to internet on a ps3. I don't think it ships with the game, and I never patched mine and never had that bug.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> If you have a wireless router you should have access to internet on a ps3. I don't think it ships with the game, and I never patched mine and never had that bug.


Shit . I'll still try to buy ME 2 anyway.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Do i have to get this patch online or does it just come with the game. I have no internet access with my PS3 .



Yeah, it has to be online, but it's a very rare bug. I've never gotten it and neither has anyone I've talked to. 

If you can't get the patch, the developer suggests you don't play the game for prolonged periods of time, and just take a break every couple of hours. Playing it for too long at a time is apparently what caused it but I played it for well over 6 hours at a time before the patch and never encountered it.


----------



## Wan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fuck trailers, I want the DLC
> 
> Thank God you can play ME2 offline (unlike ME1). I can't connect my powerful PC to the Internet at the moment, and I REALLY want to play.
> 
> //HbS



ME1, while it had some stringent DRM, did not require constant a internet connection to play.  That's Ubisoft's DRM.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys and your technical terminology. Like other things in life, all I need to know how to do is shove my circular object into a hole and then mash on some buttons.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Metacritic:
> 
> Dead Space 2 - 8,36/10
> Fight Night Champion - 7,15/10
> ...



Talking about critics, I don't listen to user reviews from Meta, they are even worse then critics. Bunch of bullshit haters/fanboys. 

My point is EA isn't a bad company, people just LOVE to hate


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Talking about critics, I don't listen to user reviews from Meta, they are even worse then critics. Bunch of bullshit haters/fanboys.
> 
> My point is EA isn't a bad company, people just LOVE to hate



yeah activision are the ones that deserve the hate


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> ME1, while it had some stringent DRM, did not require constant a internet connection to play.  That's Ubisoft's DRM.


It tells me I need to be connected to the Internet to start playing.


crazymtf said:


> Talking about critics, I don't listen to user reviews from Meta, they are even worse then critics. Bunch of bullshit haters/fanboys.
> 
> My point is EA isn't a bad company, people just LOVE to hate


EA isn't a good company either. And some of their actions might be questionable.

Metacritic users are more believable than official critics and magazines.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It tells me I need to be connected to the Internet to start playing.
> 
> EA isn't a good company either. And some of their actions might be questionable.
> 
> ...



Actually,no.

Just look at what the user reviews consensus is,something like 4.1/10 for Dragon Age 2.

DA2 was not a high 9/10 game,but sure as heck wasn't as bad as those morons make it out to be.

All of the fear of streamlining,that dreaded word,coupled with the dissapointment brought by the fact that aside from Sonic,this is BioWare's weakest game,reached a boiling point and manifested itself in the retards that voted a 0/10 just because they could do it.

No honest assesements from them or things like that.

The game is a solid 7.9/10 but sure as heck doesn't deserve a 0/10.


There are only two trustworthy reviewers left on the net today that aren't bought by companies with little "gifts".

Those would be "*Giant Bomb*" and its great crew and* Angry Joe's *reviews at* Channel Awesome*.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,no.
> 
> Just look at what the user reviews consensus is,something like 4.1/10 for Dragon Age 2.
> 
> ...


4.4 user score is much closer to what this game really deserves than Escapists' 100/100 or even the avarage 8.3 from official critics.

User score still looks more legit to me than official critics. One trolled game won't change that.

PS: I personally rated DA2 at 3,5/10 , and I am neither an elitist, or a troll. Played the entire thing.

Angry Joe fell into Yahtzee syndrome. Instead of giving honest reviews he started giving people what they watch him for.

Never heard of Giant Bomb. Will check out.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> 4.4 user score is much closer to what this game really deserves than Escapists' 100/100 or even the avarage 8.3 from official critics.
> 
> User score still looks more legit to me than official critics. One trolled game won't change that.
> 
> ...



Only games that have severe gameplay problems,a huge amount of bugs,stilted sound effects and a general lack of vision deserve that.

Think about it.

You just put DA2 BELOW Kane and Lynch 2..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Kane & Lynch 2 was godawful... 2.5/10 less than 3 hours long, too! What the fuck?! Thank God it only cost me one British pound.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Kane & Lynch 2 was godawful... 2.5/10 less than 3 hours long, too! What the fuck?! Thank God it only cost me one British pound.
> 
> //HbS



I stand corrected..I thought it initially received mediocre reviews like 5/10 and 4/10..


Still,I stand by what I said.

You put DA2 at least on par with Kane and Lynch 2 at that score.

It's BioWare's weakest game..but it still is a decent game overall.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

It was very, very meh. The bigger company, the bigger advertisment, the crueler I am. 

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It was very, very meh. The bigger company, the bigger advertisment, the crueler I am.
> 
> //HbS



So it's the dissapointment seeping through? 

Well,let's hope for the best for Dragon Age 3!


And now I am waiting for the next dose of (hopefully) good RPG's in the guise of The Witcher 2 and Dungeon Siege 3!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope ME3 comes soon >_>


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So it's the dissapointment seeping through?
> 
> Well,let's hope for the best for Dragon Age 3!


Kinda  after all, disappointement is a very important part of my personal score. I am not going to rate high a game that disappointed me, wtf 


Vegitto-kun said:


> I hope ME3 comes soon >_>


I hope not. I want it to be a fully developed product. Not a rushed piece of shit like DA2.

//HbS


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't want ME3 to come out this year.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2011)

Vai said:


> I don't want ME3 to come out this year.



Don't buy it till next year.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to agree with Vai. ME3 is the last one, it needs to be *finished.*

//HbS


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2011)

It's the last one? D:
No ME4?


----------



## Wan (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, Mass Effect was envisioned as a trilogy.  So the story of Shepard's struggle against the Reapers ends with ME3.  That doesn't rule out spin-off games that focus on other characters and stories.


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2011)

...... Wrex.


----------



## Alien (Mar 21, 2011)

Shepard.....


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 21, 2011)

I just replayed Lair of The S.Broker, I had forgotten how much fun the car chase was.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2011)

The ME trilogy is Shepard's story.  They've said that specifically a few times.

Of course, that in itself infers they'd like to make more games afterward focused on other characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol, last one, sure. Like Halo, right?

Mass Effect 3 will be the last one in the Shepard trilogy, but I sincerely doubt they'll let the ME universe  go.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 21, 2011)

I think they might try to make it into a MMO, kinda like how they have The Old Republic coming out.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> I just replayed Lair of The S.Broker, I had forgotten how much fun the car chase was.



"What kind of guns does this thing have?"
"It's a taxi; it has a fare meter!"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 22, 2011)

This is all part of bioware's plan, the release a disappointing sequel to dragon age so that people will be wary about ME3

then they will release ME3 and people will get owned


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> "What kind of guns does this thing have?"
> "It's a taxi; it has a fare meter!"



That scene was awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> This is all part of bioware's plan, the release a disappointing sequel to dragon age so that people will be wary about ME3
> 
> then they will release ME3 and people will get owned



Im a little worried, but ME is being made by a different team.. so I'm not as worried because you can see their improvements with the DLCs. DA on the other hand... are they even trying.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 22, 2011)

As long as they don´t pull the same kind of ending like DA2, if they do i'm swearing of bioware games of forever.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

Ignoring the racists... info about the DLC:



> The first time I encountered Admiral Hackett in Mass Effect I thought he was sort of a douche. He demanded that I assist the Alliance with matters that nobody else in the Navy could deal with (which I find hard to believe) and then when my Shepard performed above and beyond, all I received was a "Good work, Shepard." I always got the impression that he never meant it either.
> 
> Anyway, he's back to ask your for help one more time despite the fact that Shepard's working with Cerberus now. If you're a PlayStation 3 owner you won't be as familiar with Hackett and his charms as, until now, he was only a major presence in the first title.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Legit Spoilers: Details Of The First Mission Out Of Five_ 





> What I said before remains true: you travel to Batarian space to rescue Dr. Kenson from a secret prison outpost. She's been charged with terrorism, and once you talk to her, she admits it. Turns out that she's been planning to destroy the Batarian relay to thwart the impending Reaper invasion, which is a good reason if you ask me. Her proof, a Reaper artifact, indicates that the sentient machines are on the move and are almost to the relay that connects with one in Batarian space. Destroying the Batarian relay means the Reapers would be forced to find another route and would prevent the attack.
> 
> Mass relays are huge, so how do you perform such a feat? Simple, just ram a giant asteroid into it. If you played the Bring Down the Sky DLC for Mass Effect 1 (a Batarian terrorist group tries to destroy the human colony of Terra Nova by hijacking an asteroid and ramming the planet) you'll see the irony here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Put me into coma, wake up when it's released. Who's going to borrow me 5$? 

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

Psh, it's only five days away. Surely you can wait that long.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Y.... ye.....yy..... nope. It's actually a bit longer for me, I'll have to wait for my payday. My account is empty.

HAAHHA

I've just realised, almost a year ago I recorded entire Overlord DLC, and I called the first part "Arrival". I will lol if the views skyrocket. It's a crappy quality playthrough, back when I had a horrible PC...

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

If I don't have to use my birthday cash (assuming I get it) for more important things, I might be lucky enough to get it on release day.

If not, I'll just weep and be emo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Or wait. Canceled my Lost Planet 2 order on Zavvi. Now I can afford "Arrival"  fuck Lost Planet 2.

Recently I had this whole discussion about Infernal, now I'm playing Lost Planet: Extreme Condition, and damn, Infernal is superior in every single aspect. Played LO2 on PS3, and it was better, but still lower priority than ME2.

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

That's a goddamn long loading screen 

About that clock, I wonder if you can just stand there for 2 days under that clock 

//HbS


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm guessing it was looped.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, Lost Planet 2... what a joke of a game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 25, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Oh, Lost Planet 2... what a joke of a game.


Hey, it was 4 pounds and free delivery 

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2011)

Just read the mass effect dlc spoilers and two things:
It's ossim to be born in March
and Happy Birthday Matty Dood


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2011)

Lost Planet 1 was so much better.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 26, 2011)

Dammit I wasted my points on the 2 missing assassins creed 2 memories >=[

*mumbles about stupid ubisoft*


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2011)

Must suck especially bad since they _should_ have been in the game, and are vital to Brotherhood. 

Not that they matter when Lucy dies.


----------



## Vai (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope thats not a spoiler.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll forget that I read that.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope they haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 26, 2011)

Hallelujah! I finally fixed the fucking audio! 

Bring on the DLC!


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,no.
> 
> Just look at what the user reviews consensus is,something like 4.1/10 for Dragon Age 2.
> 
> ...


Lol a solid 7.9/10. You do realize that stuff like vanilla Bloodlines would be a 8.5 or a 9? DA2 being on that tier? Seriously?



Hunted by sister said:


> 4.4 user score is much closer to what this game really deserves than Escapists' 100/100 or even the avarage 8.3 from official critics.
> 
> User score still looks more legit to me than official critics. One trolled game won't change that.
> 
> ...



The only decent  anglosaxon big site right now is RPS, period.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2011)

A 3rd NORMANDY? 
IT BETTER FUCKING HAVE A DANCE FLOOR
We need Jacob to do all the heavy risk breakdancing to win the gold medal priiiiize


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Lol a solid 7.9/10. You do realize that stuff like vanilla Bloodlines would be a 8.5 or a 9? DA2 being on that tier? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> The only decent  anglosaxon big site right now is RPS, period.



I couldn't even finish the fucking game the first time it was released.

It was a heaping pile of bugs,and by bugs I mean the "you shall not pass!" kind of bugs.

So yeah,that kinda decreased its score.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I couldn't even finish the fucking game the first time it was released.
> 
> It was a heaping pile of bugs,and by bugs I mean the "you shall not pass!" kind of bugs.
> 
> So yeah,that kinda decreased its score.


Bloodlines was ridden with bugs but nothing game breaking. Only 1 bug really hindered the experience, it happened at the end of the Society of Leopold mission if you used a quicksave and jumped (pressing space) on the boat instead of walking on it. You could still solve it by reloading to a previous save and disabling the autosave function.
Stuff like Bloodlines was unplayable, or Obsidian has shitty programmers, or Arcanum was rushed, are lies made up by uninformed fools.
Stop the lies, please.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Bloodlines was ridden with bugs but nothing game breaking. Only 1 bug really hindered the experience, it happened at the end of the Society of Leopold mission if you used a quicksave and jumped (pressing space) on the boat instead of walking on it. You could still solve it by reloading to a previous save and disabling the autosave function.
> Stuff like Bloodlines was unplayable, or Obsidian has shitty programmers, or Arcanum was rushed, are lies made up by uninformed fools.
> Stop the lies, please.



At the end,no matter what I did it was over once I jumped into the freaking boat.

And please,the games had bugs like crazy.

Not even mentioning the fact that you gloss over the fact that Obsidian games have bugs as well.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

So I heard this is a Mass Effect thread. Cool, cool.

//HbS


----------



## Wan (Mar 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> A 3rd NORMANDY?
> IT BETTER FUCKING HAVE A DANCE FLOOR
> We need Jacob to do all the heavy risk breakdancing to win the gold medal priiiiize



Those pictures are fan-made, not official.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Bloodlines was ridden with bugs but nothing game breaking. Only 1 bug really hindered the experience, it happened at the end of the Society of Leopold mission if you used a quicksave and jumped (pressing space) on the boat instead of walking on it. You could still solve it by reloading to a previous save and disabling the autosave function.
> Stuff like Bloodlines was unplayable, or Obsidian has shitty programmers, or Arcanum was rushed, are lies made up by uninformed fools.
> Stop the lies, please.



Damn Torment, Fallout, Bloodlines, Arcanum, Baldur are jewels sure they are old but patchs fix all bugs only a idiot would try to play vanila! About the boat try puting the 7.2 patch this shit fix all crashs and Obsidian have shitty programmers did anyone try playing the Oblivion copycat games... True is the old RPG generation still kick the new how many games try to copy Diablo and fail or did Dragon Age 2 beat the storyline of Torment like i read in many previews?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2011)

I remember when this thread was about Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

So who's getting the Arrival?

//HbS


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 27, 2011)

^ I am, after reading a few reviews of course. If it's anything like the shadow broker mission, then hell yeah! I've never bought a single DLC so far, but this one is tempting...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Get Overlord.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2011)

Shadow Broker is better than Overlord.

Just sayin'.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Get Overlord.
> 
> //HbS



I got the ps3 version, so I got all of them for free. Overlord wasn't that good imo, shadow broker was excellent though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2011)

Overlord's ending had the biggest impact on me out of all side missions.

//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 27, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Overlord's ending had the biggest impact on me out of all side missions.
> 
> //HbS



Dude,it was..how it was.

But the Lair of The Shadow Broker was made of pure awesome and hookers!


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2011)

I never bought Overlord...I meant to, but then I forgot.
I intend on getting Arrival, though. While I'm buying more Xbox points (yeah, I know that's not what they're called but I can't remember the real name) should I go ahead and get enough for Overlord too? Is it worth it?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> I never bought Overlord...I meant to, but then I forgot.
> I intend on getting Arrival, though. While I'm buying more Xbox points (yeah, I know that's not what they're called but I can't remember the real name) should I go ahead and get enough for Overlord too? Is it worth it?



I got it for free with the PS3 version, and depending on how much it is, I'd definitely get it. It's one of the lengthier DLC's and the story is really good. Sorta creepy too.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 27, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Shadow Broker is better than Overlord.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Why are we stating facts?


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2011)

cause facts need to be stated so people with short term memory remember


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

the only thing overlord did better was the HOLY SHIT THIS IS FUCKING SCARY SHIT.

no seriously overlord scared the shit out me. that scream noise thing that he does creeps me out so fucking much and I don't know why.

the first time I played it I had my volume on max.

never again.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 27, 2011)

what's this shit about arrival being a "solo" mission?  c'mon now, bioware.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> what's this shit about arrival being a "solo" mission?  c'mon now, bioware.



... wut.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6052R0PZJgI[/YOUTUBE]


[Youtube]dYDN8n7EbG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> what's this shit about arrival being a "solo" mission?  c'mon now, bioware.


Too lazy/no time to record voices for all team members.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> what's this shit about arrival being a "solo" mission?  c'mon now, bioware.



its called "being covert"


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> its called "being covert"



inb4 "LOLOLOLJUSTANEXCUSEWTGBIOWARE"

Not like the companions (or whatever you want to call them for Mass Effect) helped tremendously most of the time. Especially on Insanity.

(And not like that would matter since I don't recall any of the allies actually speaking in any of the DLCs)


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Not like the companions (or whatever you want to call them for Mass Effect) helped tremendously most of the time. Especially on Insanity.





You Ether Suck or are too damn good in that case


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeahh..so who wants to watch the first 20 minutes of The Arrival?



I want to know what happens next goddamnit!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

^ Obviously he somehow miraculously escapes the collectors.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> ^ Obviously he somehow miraculously escapes the collectors.



What Collectors?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What Collectors?


. . . **


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitsukaru said:


> . . . **



Well..



*Spoiler*: __ 



If you meant his captors,then yeah,of course he is going to escape and end them or else we wouldn't have Mass Effect 3.


I thought you meant THE Collectors,as in the race which is the enemy for ME2!


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well..first of all.

That's goddamned scary!

Second of all,that's probably Harbringer or some other Reaper controlling her.

The Collectors were just modified Protheans serving the Reapers as mindless slaves guided by the head honcho who in turn was possesed by Harbringer.

The Collectors are gone now.

But it's still freaking scary that Harbringer (or other Reapers) could control a being like that,and not being limited to a Collector body..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god... so close. I can barely contain myself. Staying away from spoilers.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh god... so close. I can barely contain myself. Staying away from spoilers.



But..why would you?

They are delicious!:33


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

SPOILER: Shepard doesn't stop the Reapers.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> But..why would you?
> 
> They are delicious!:33


I know....  I'll just... wait in angst. They said 9am tomorrow but I wont get to it till later in the evening. 



Garrus said:


> SPOILER: Shepard doesn't stop the Reapers.



Shepard will in ME3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

or not.

image if you fucked up one choice in me2 you are fucked.

COLLECTOR BASE OFCOURSE LOL.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

^ Bioware wont do that. No matter what you do everything will be the same. :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

OR WILL IT? DUM DUM DUUUUM.

SHEPARD THE REAPERS HAVE DESTROYED EARTH WHERE THE FUCK WERE YOU.

"...I should go".


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

In one ending, Conrad Verner replaced Shepard.

BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

that would be freaking beautiful.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Would make up for BioWare fucking him up in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

I actually didn't know who conrad was untill you guys started talking about him.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2011)

he's the weird shepard fan


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

I know now.

well I was always nice to him. fans are a good thing to have.

especially if you can use him as a human shield in ME3


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

The problem is he got fucked up - no matter HOW you dealt with him in ME1, he always turns out as the Renegade option in ME2 (he always insists you stuck a gun in his face, which was only with the Renegade options when dealing with him).

They also technically fucked up the Udina/Anderson thing but managed to fix it in-game.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

I was wondering why he had N7 armor on lol.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The problem is he got fucked up - no matter HOW you dealt with him in ME1, he always turns out as the Renegade option in ME2 (he always insists you stuck a gun in his face, which was only with the Renegade options when dealing with him).



I don't understand how they fucked up Conrad Verner. Do you mean you wish there was a way to deal with him instead of sticking a gun to his face? I don't remember the gun part but I did the paragon options with him and told him he was a great help. He was all happy and shit and left.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

Then you see him again in ME2 as if you picked the other option in ME1.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

^ Oh is that it?  Is that how they fucked him up? They never fixed the glitch or what?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't understand how they fucked up Conrad Verner. Do you mean you wish there was a way to deal with him instead of sticking a gun to his face? I don't remember the gun part but I did the paragon options with him and told him he was a great help. He was all happy and shit and left.



No, I'm saying in Mass Effect 2, no matter WHAT you did with Conrad - even if you've never spoken to him - he reacts that way (though I heard they removed him completely from the PS3 version because of this). BioWare acknowledge it as a problem, the game carry-over does not recognize how you deal with Conrad - it always fills it in as "Renegade" no matter what, so in ME2 Conrad always reacts to you as if you were Renegade to him.

Just like the Anderson/Udina thing. Apparently ME2 doesn't actually acknowledge your choice of who to be on the council (something about because the actual loaded save is a save from BEFORE you make the choice). So when Miranda questions you about it, you're actually choosing (so you could've said Anderson in your ME1 but say Udina in ME2 and Udina will be on the council - or in charge, if the council is dead).


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> No, I'm saying in Mass Effect 2, no matter WHAT you did with Conrad - even if you've never spoken to him - he reacts that way (though I heard they removed him completely from the PS3 version because of this). BioWare acknowledge it as a problem, the game carry-over does not recognize how you deal with Conrad - it always fills it in as "Renegade" no matter what, so in ME2 Conrad always reacts to you as if you were Renegade to him.
> 
> Just like the Anderson/Udina thing. Apparently ME2 doesn't actually acknowledge your choice of who to be on the council (something about because the actual loaded save is a save from BEFORE you make the choice). So when Miranda questions you about it, you're actually choosing (so you could've said Anderson in your ME1 but say Udina in ME2 and Udina will be on the council - or in charge, if the council is dead).



Huh, really? I didn't know there was a glitch with his character... and I played 7 full run through.  He didn't show up on the runs I didn't talk to him in ME1 though.  Maybe I'm just imagining things now. 

I've notice the Anderson/Udina thing. Nice last minute save on Bioware's part imo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

I just want to see the continuation of my tali romance.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

I somehow managed to screw up my Tali romance with Miranda, so I thought that I could lay off Miranda, but in the end, I got no one.

;___;


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Being a player don't pay.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently not.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Overwatch (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPXpikoWAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPXpikoWAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 28, 2011)

Fighting that YMIR Mech alone is gonna be a bitch. Glad we have stasis now!


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 28, 2011)

The verbal exchange with Harbinger alone has me sold.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Fighting that YMIR Mech alone is gonna be a bitch. Glad we have stasis now!



Or just be a vanguard 



Overwatch said:


> The verbal exchange with Harbinger alone has me sold.



It being of quality and not dragon age 2 level has me even more sold


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 28, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> -snip-



It gives me tingles in my pants.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Fighting that YMIR Mech alone is gonna be a bitch. Glad we have stasis now!



Biotic Pansies I am gonna Wreck the fucker Like a Man!



*Spoiler*: __ 





*+*


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Biotic Pansies I am gonna Wreck the fucker Like a Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah Revenant and Soldier forever!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Infiltrator.

Bitches won't see shit coming.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2011)

Soldier is so boring... Infiltrator + Biotic classes ftw.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Infiltrator.
> 
> Bitches won't see shit coming.



Heh..Soldiers can take damage..while you rely on your camo..but when it fails..

You know what they say!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlicWUDf5MM[/YOUTUBE]

"If it bleeds we can kill it!"


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2011)

Soldiers aren't boring.

Soldiers are playing it like every other shooter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Soldier is so boring... Infiltrator + Biotic classes ftw.




Soldier is Just a Man and his Guns Vs Universe

Nothing boring about  kicking down a door  hitting the bullet time and turning omega into the o-kay corral


Hail to the fucking king!


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Soldier is Just a Man and his Guns Vs Universe
> 
> Nothing boring about  kicking down a door  hitting the bullet time and turning omega into the o-kay corral
> 
> ...



Preach the truth brother!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 28, 2011)

Can not wait until tomorrow.  Too bad I have class and work all day..


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

Shit has leaked apparently 

first reactions are a bit disappointing


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Infiltrator.
> 
> Bitches won't see shit coming.



Hell to the yeah.
Tactical cloak+guns+insanity=unstoppable


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

how the fuck dose DLC get Leaked?


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

edit: you'll probably need a DLC unlocker


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2011)

Mother fuckers!

Edit: I Expect it to be better then Overlord but not as good as Shadow Broker


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> edit: you'll probably need a DLC unlocker



You don't have the unlocker?


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

lol, forgot i uninstalled ME2 a while back

No DLC for me then


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

So..where can I get the impressions on the DLC?

I mean,where are people saying it sucks?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll tell you all in about 2 hours about how good it is


----------



## Alien (Mar 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..where can I get the impressions on the DLC?
> 
> I mean,where are people saying it sucks?



Just a couple of reactions on another site. They're not saying that it sucks, just that it's a bit short and underwhelming but still fun.

Should get more reactions soon enough.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 28, 2011)

What's with EA having DDL links to the DLC open to the public? The same happened with Shadow Broker.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 28, 2011)

I could really use a crack to bypass this cerberus network bullshit :33
(for arrival)


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> its called "being covert"



oh word. because everybody plays an infiltrator and kasumi and thane don't exist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> oh word. because everybody plays an infiltrator and kasumi and thane don't exist.



You dont have to be a infiltrator to be stealthy, look at Katsumis mission, and the fact Shep Can Hack any thing in ME2

Its about getting in and out with out causing a hole of attention to your self


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Or just be a vanguard



Adept is too much fun


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2011)

IsoloKiro said:


> Adept is too much fun



Adept with Shotgun Spec = Vanguard with Singularity 

Vanguard is my favorite class. 
Sentinel is fun if you just wanna CQC with your tech armor up 
Infiltrator is sooooo busted after the first 1/3 of the way i played with it.
It's a hard class for the first 10 levels but after you max the Class Ability and Cloak you can bend anything over and buttfuck it hard.

Widow with Heavy Disruptor ammo + Cloak + Headshot > Any grunt enemy with only shield and health

One shot
One kill
is the name of the game 65%+ of the time  for the Infiltrator
I have even counted with a friend that with switching bonus ammo powers that you can one shot over sixty percent of all the enemies in the game
We did lose track but the ratio of enemies that can be one shotted by proper ammo and a widow headshot [we were sloppy with cloak didnt really count those ones]

nearly 2/3 of the game you can headshot your way through
as long as you got the ammo of course :33

*BTW! as an Infiltrator having a fortified Grunt and Super Shield Legion makes very good combo since they can tank more damage as enemies stop focusing on you because of your cloak. That makes insanity a cakewalk. Legion having the Incisor is uber hax. But he's fucking Legion so he can hax w/e the hell he wants  *

also getting up close with a tact cloak with a tempest and cryo ammo for CQC is Rape
Or a Locust is you like a little distance between getting some ammo clips of course


----------



## Hana (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got done with the DLC. It did feel short, but overall was a nice little set up for ME3. 


*Spoiler*: _Some Thoughts_ 




- Although sort of understandable for Shepard (a spectre) to go off by herself/his self to save a "friend", I thought it was a huge stretch for the entire Normandy crew to not be in a frenzy to find her after not contacting them for 2 whole days. 

It would have been more understandable if maybe 2 squadmates came to Shepard's rescue instead. I know that was mostly due to lack of voicework though which is a pity.

-Also interesting that the reaper invasion may not take place first thing. We know that Earth will be their first target once they get to the next closest mass effect relay though, but they said this may take months to years. We will have a little time.

-Also interesting that Shepard may not have a happy ending. Killing over three-hundred thousand Batarians doesn't seem like something easily forgiven. The Alliance may will peg it on Shepard to avoid war.

-Hackett is awesome.

-I know most people will be mad that there is a lack choice in this DLC, but it makes sense to me. LotSB and Arrival are both bridging DLC. The events of both of these DLC will happen regardless of if you played them or not.




Poor paragon Shepard.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

The spoilerz..  must resist.


----------



## Cash (Mar 29, 2011)

wtttffff, I thought the DLC was today


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

Hana said:


> Just got done with the DLC. It did feel short, but overall was a nice little set up for ME3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Some Thoughts_
> ...


How come you're "done" with DLC? I still can't see it on  , and yes, I did install it, but it tells me I need an associated account.

//HbS


----------



## Hana (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> How come you're "done" with DLC? I still can't see it on  , and yes, I did install it, but it tells me I need an associated account.
> 
> //HbS



I used a crack.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

You're a bad person 

And dear God, 3 months ago I'd use a crack myself, what happened to me, buying games all of a sudden, WHAT THE FUCK

//HbS


----------



## Hana (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're a bad person
> 
> And dear God, 3 months ago I'd use a crack myself, what happened to me, buying games all of a sudden, WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> //HbS



Pfft. I bought the games, Overlord, and LotSB. I take this DLC as a free apology for DA2's ending.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Hana said:


> I take this DLC as a free apology for DA2's ending.



I like the way you think.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm sounds like a good practice


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 29, 2011)

So, how'd people like it?

Honestly the idea that I didn't have any choice in the end and after all that, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I ended up killing 300,000 Batarians, giving the possiblity of war with the Batarians, I'd be upset...




Honestly, what was the choice: let the Reapers use the Mass relay and take over the galaxy faster?


----------



## Hana (Mar 29, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So, how'd people like it?
> 
> Honestly the idea that I didn't have any choice in the end and after all that,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 There was no real choice in this DLC, just slight personality decisions. LotSB and Arrival will play important roles in ME3, so they are linear to avoid QQ's from people who don't play the DLC.

I still think LotSB should have been in the main game but meh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Those Batarians will die no matter what. The relay will be destroyed no matter what.

The Reapers were coming and those Batarians were screwed regardless. The Batarians discovered Alliance in the area, so they will be looking at humanity. The only repercussions from this DLC will be if the Alliance will lay all the blame on Shepard to avoid war.

I don't really want my Shepard to be known as the next Hitler though.  

Did I like it?

Yes, but there was room for improvement. My biggest problem with the DLC was lack of Normandy concern during the 2-day time window, and that Paragon Shep should have been a bit more affected by the decision. Oh well, 304942 won't be forgotten now.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

god i want to be back home on my gaming power house


----------



## Cash (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got it. Epicness awaits


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I FRAPSed all of it. Only 66 minutes of footage... really short.

Obviously a rushed project, too (pun not intended)




//HbS


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeaahh..

It was kinda a dissapointment,and you can't even change the ending in the way I wanted..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be uploading a playthrough to Youtube. Hooray, I got both "optional" achievements on my first try! "Last Stand" was a pain in the ass.

//HbS


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 29, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeaahh..
> 
> It was kinda a dissapointment,and you can't even change the ending in the way I wanted..



*Spoiler*: __ 



That something i didn't like either.
I would have liked another option fore the paragon players.
The DLC makes playing as paragon Shepard completely pointless because in ME3 you will either go to jail or you get away with murdering all those batarians.(which is not really a heroic choice and feels more like a Renegade option.)
I think i'll enjoy the DLC more when playing as Renegade Shepard because my Renegade Shepard is a racist bastard who wouldn't really care abouth a few batarians.
I was also disappointed that Joker didn't really talk.
It was just creepy not hearing him make some kind of joke.



I wonder what happens in ME3 if you didn't play the DLC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2011)

Good thing I'm a Renegade bitch 

//HbS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

damn that was short as hell.

but I liked it since lol batarians.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 29, 2011)

So, worth the money?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Mar 29, 2011)

DLC was meh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

mmmm

in a way not but if your a ME fan it is a definite must-buy.

also small spoiler nothing really about the story but still.


*Spoiler*: __ 



controlling a mech was pretty awesome.

also loved how the console just said "assume controll" I was expecting shepard to go "assuming direct control"


----------



## Wan (Mar 29, 2011)

This DLC had its flaws, but I liked it.  Worth the $7 I paid, IMO.  Better than Dragon Age's Witch Hunt, that's for sure.



Hunted by sister said:


> You're a bad person
> 
> And dear God, 3 months ago I'd use a crack myself, what happened to me, buying games all of a sudden, WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> //HbS



You've been indoctrinated. :amazed I must end you before you bring the Reapers down upon us!  RENEGADE INTERRUPT!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest, I enjoyed it more than Overlord, but less than Lair of the Shadow Broker.  I liked the music, but as others have already stated, I don't like the lack of choice.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You dont have to be a infiltrator to be stealthy, look at Katsumis mission, and the fact Shep Can Hack any thing in ME2
> 
> Its about getting in and out with out causing a hole of attention to your self



i meant stealth isn't even required. and there are way stealthier people than shep on the team.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

I.... I like Arrival. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harbinger redeemed it for me. Oh how I miss his voice, and I longed to kick his ass in ME3. MY BODY IS READY. 

I like the sneaking mission. Shit was cash. 

I did notice that the tube you were pressing into the whatever.... everything looks good and then suddenly... dem tube graphics. 

Whatever man, I'll kill all the Batarians if I have to. They suck anyways. 




Also, did anyone get the "_Shepard is tearing us apart!_" reference? lol... I giggled like a little boy.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 29, 2011)

but my only real complaint about arrival is why the fuck did they stay course for the two days shepard was beauty sleeping?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 29, 2011)

Dem tube graphics 

And Soverign is dead.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh wait I mean Harbinger.  My bad.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> but my only real complaint about arrival is why the fuck did they stay course for the two days shepard was beauty sleeping?



Yeah I don't get that either. Maybe they implant Shepard with some reaper tech.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 29, 2011)

If only Shepard said "Assuming direct control" on that mech, I would have immediately gave it a perfect score. I am disappointed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I.... I like Arrival.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That And "Assuming Control" of the Mech made me giggle


All and all it was pretty awesome IMO

10 months ago I Said ME3 was gonna begin with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shep on Trial


 I was Riiiiiiiight


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 29, 2011)

if mass effect 3 lets you deliver that "ah yes, reapers" line back to the councilor, i'll give it a perfect score


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> if mass effect 3 lets you deliver that "ah yes, reapers" line back to the councilor, i'll give it a perfect score



Agreed


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 29, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> That And "Assuming Control" of the Mech made me giggle
> 
> 
> All and all it was pretty awesome IMO
> ...



what do you call 300,000 dead batarians?


*Spoiler*: __ 



a good start.  hahaha lol   i'll stop


----------



## Vai (Mar 29, 2011)

Metaphor said:


> if mass effect 3 lets you deliver that "ah yes, reapers" line back to the councilor, i'll give it a perfect score



oh god yes, *laughes*


Hmm, last page of this thread.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yeah. it's almost at 10k.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

Playing ME2 on the 360 again really sucks. I prefer the PC version by far... I have been spoiled.  




Awesome said:


> If only Shepard said "Assuming direct control" on that mech, I would have immediately gave it a perfect score. I am disappointed.


I would die so hard.  



Metaphor said:


> if mass effect 3 lets you deliver that "ah yes, reapers" line back to the councilor, i'll give it a perfect score


Oh... it'll be GOTYAY.


----------



## Jena (Mar 30, 2011)

When I did this DLC, I had to play it through renegade because my paragon meter is inching up too high (we can't have Shepard being too _good_, blech). Plus Shepard hates Batarians because they like totally ruined her sweet 16. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Arrival_ 




Just out of curiosity, what is the response/result if you warn the Batarians of the impending disaster?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I find it odd that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hackett didn't say anything about Kenson dying during the debriefing.  The impression I got was that they were close friends (if not lovers), yet he didn't mention her at all during his debriefing.  At least, I don't think he did...I'll be playing it again for my other playthroughs soon enough to confirm whether he did or didn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 30, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Now that I think about it, I find it odd that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hackett is a Soldier i  dont see him getting to choked up


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> When I did this DLC, I had to play it through renegade because my paragon meter is inching up too high (we can't have Shepard being too _good_, blech). Plus Shepard hates Batarians because they like totally ruined her sweet 16.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Arrival_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shepard gets cut off by Kenson. So basically, it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2011)

This has been a good thread :33
2nd to last post b4 lock T_T


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

And the last one.

Love you ME2 <3 pek


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 30, 2011)

ME 2 was amazing 

Arrival 

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder what happens when you see the countdown till the reapers arrive what happens if someone sat there for a whole 2 days


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been wondering about that too.

maybe il keep my xbox running for 2 days.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

As I said..I didn't like the lack of choice..and the fact that it's possible that we will now start ME3 in prison..


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

